# The Vasectomy Reversal Wives & Girlfriends Club. aka (VR WAGs)



## live_in_hope

Hi Ladies :wave:

There are quite a few of us on here who are TTC after a VR and it has been great to see that there are more of us on here than we first thought. :happydance:

I have enjoyed sharing experiences and results with lots of the ladies and thought how nice it would be to create a 'Club' for all of us to join and share these experiences and memories with. :hugs:

I have included links to threads from across the forum that you may find of interest and likewise, if you come across anything then please do let me know and I will be sure to add it. :thumbup:

So please come along, introduce yourself and I look forward to hearing from you all at some point and I wish you all the best on your TTC after VR journey!! :hugs:

:dust:

*Useful Threads*.

This thread shows the length of time it has taken couples to conceive after a Vasectomy Reversal 
 https://www.babyandbump.com/success...rsal-nov-results-87-5-got-bfp-within-1yr.html

This thread shows couples detailed results after their Sperm Analysis (The all important Numbers) 
 https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/451972-vr-sperm-results-us-girls-xxxx.html

This is the link to the website of *surgeon Duncan Harriss *in which myself and justmarried DH's had their VRs.
https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/index.html

This is a link to the *Spire Hospital in brentwood*, as recommended by mrsessex after her DHs VR. :thumbup:
https://www.spirehealthcare.com/Rod...d-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Shiv-Bhanot/

This is a link to the *Spire Hospital in Worcester*, as recommended by MRSRICHRS2K after her DHs VR :thumbup:
https://www.spirehealthcare.com/sou...nd-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Terry-Chen/

A great thread if you are using a BBT to track your temperatures throughout your cycle, very useful and helpful for beginners!
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html

A beautiful video that everybody must see whether TTC or already a parent!! :hugs:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/443394-ttc-ladies-must-see-video.html


*Members who are TTC after VR*
_Please feel free to contact any of these ladies with any questions or queries about the VR, the procedure, costs, post-op care and results or if you just want to chat to some friendly people in the same boat... _

live_in_hope  VR 8 years after original Vasectomy and :bfp:16 weeks after VR. 

 mrsessex  VR 6 years after original Vasectomy.

 MRSRICHRS2K VR 4 years after original Vasectomy and :bfp:9 weeks after VR. 

reversal VR 3 years after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 9 months after VR.

wantingno3 VR 11 months after original Vasectomy and :bfp:12 weeks after VR. 

 leafygreenmum VR 7 years after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 7 weeks after VR.

tallybee VR nearly 10 years after original Vasectomy. 

justmarried VR nearly 9 years after original Vasectomy.

 seoj VR 12 years after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 16 months after VR. 

 sawah VR 1 year after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 9 weeks after VR. :pink: 20/7/11 :pink:

 SeeJay VR 18 months after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 2 and a half years after VR. 

 wannabepreggo VR 14 years after original Vasectomy.

*justonexxx* VR 2 years after original Vasectomy.

*ababytogether* VR 4 years after original Vasectomy.

*chellxx* VR 7 years after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 6 months after VR.

*x melanie x* VR 10 months after original Vasectomy and :bfp: 15 months after VR.

honeybunny31 VR 5 years after original vasectomy and :bfp: 4 months after VR. 

littlelou6  VR 6 years after original vasectomy.

bondgirl1981VR ?? after original vasectomy and :bfp: just over 1 year after VR. 

chattyB VR 11 years after original vasectomy.

nicoley  VR 10 years after original vasectomy. 

cjones82  VR 8 years after original vasectomy.

ChrissiK  VR 6 years after original vasectomy and :bfp: 5 months after VR!

HappyBunnyAB VR 7 years after original vasectomy

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*ChrissiK*
on her :bfp: 
* 5 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR- Feb 11.  11/7/11*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*honeybunny31*
on her :bfp: 
* 4 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR Feb 2011  24/6/11*​



:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*wantingno3*
on her :bfp: 
* 12 weeks after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR- 9/3/11.  4/6/11*​





:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*Bondgirl1981*
on her :bfp: 
* just over 1 year after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR '09/10  25/4/11*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*x melanie x*
on her :bfp: 
* 15 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR- Nov 2009.  23/2/11*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*seoj*
on her :bfp: just
* 16 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR Oct '09  21/2/11*​
* It's a girl!  *




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*Meeeeeeee! (live_in_hope)*
on her :bfp: 
* 16 weeks and 5 days after VR! *
Yay for me!! :dance: :flower:
*VR- 13th Sept 2010.  8/1/11 *​
* It's a GIRL!! *




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*MRSRICHRS2K*
on her :bfp: just
* 9 WEEKS and 6 DAYS after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR 29/10/10  30/12/10*​
* It's a BOY!! ​*




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*seejay*
on her :bfp: 
* 2 and a half years after VR and recently IUI *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR- May 2008. IUI-Dec 2010  15/12/10*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*reversal*
on her :bfp: just
* Nearly 9 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR 17/3/10  8/12/10*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*sawah*
on her :bfp: just
* 9 weeks after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR 14/09/10  24/11/10*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*leafygreenmum*
on her :bfp: just
* 7 weeks after VR *
and we thank you for filling us VR WAGs with hope :thumbup:
Have a very happy and healthy 9 months :flower:
*VR 27/09/10  16/11/10*​




:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*chellxx*
on her :bfp: just
* 6 months after VR *
Congratulations to you and you DH, all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:
*VR April '10  Oct '10*​


----------



## live_in_hope

My name is V and I am 26, my DH is 44.
DH had his Vasectomy reversed in Sept this year after 8yrs (just before we got together) :dohh: lol
He has 4 children from his first marriage and we can't wait to have our own baby :yellow:

We had our Reversal done at the BMI Park Hospital in Nottingham by Duncan Harriss and were were really pleased with the staff and care that he received on the day.

We are due to have our SA in December. Fingers crossed :dust: to us all!!


----------



## mrsessex

Hello :wave:

I'm a working Mum of 2 boys married to my lovely hubby for 8 years and together nearly 12 eek!

Im 34 and hubby is 37

Thought we'd completed our family 6 years ago :dohh:

Had the VR in aug at Spire in Essex and just now awaiting a pregnancy!

Had our first SA in Oct and a meeting with our surgeon this coming Wednesday to discuss the 'findings' :haha:

Look forward to hearing of other wives & partners 

Been so lovely to link up with others in the same boat :kiss:

:flower:
Xxxx


----------



## reversal

hi i'm kelly im 29 my dh is paul he's 36. We have two boys 9 and 7 thought our family was complete so dh had a vasectomy 3 years ago but had second thoughts in january 2010. Dh had reversal on 17th of march 2010 I was pregnant in june 2010, mmc in august :cry: so back ttc. Dh had his vr at spire washington tyne and wear.


----------



## miniangel79

Hi girls!
 
I'm 31. OH is 44 and we had reversal done at spire Leicester last November 2010. He has 2 grown up daughters but we would love to have one together. I have no kids and get broodier by the day! Had his sa march this year and results were really positive which surprised the surgeon as original v was 16 years ago, and we had only been given a 20% chance of being success. Still no luck for us yet in getting a bfp so if still nothing by xmas gonna go doctors and have tests done on me.

It's lovely knowing there are others in similar situation and hope we all get a bfp before crimbo !

X x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

My name is Sarah and I am 28, my DH is 37.
DH had his Vasectomy reversed on Oct 22nd 2010 after 4yrs ....6mths before we met:dohh:
I have 2 children from my previous partner, my son is 7 yrs old and my daughter 5 yrs old.
He has 3 children from his first marriage , So this will be our 1st together :hugs:
We had our Reversal done at The Spire southbank hospital in Worcester, by Mr Chen:thumbup: he gave us a 79% chance pregnancy so FX :dust:
We have our (well DH) SA in December. :happydance:


----------



## leafygreenmum

Hi! :hi: My name is leafy, I am 31 & my OH is 44. We both have two kids by previous partners, but are desperate to have a :baby: together. He had his vasectomy about 7 yrs ago, and had it reversed at the Nuffield in Exeter 6 weeks ago.
His :spermy: results came at the weekend, 72 million - which is an excellent result, so fingers crossed for that :bfp:!
It's good to know others who are in the same boat, sending lots of babydust to all you ladies, good luck!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cottontail

hi....im cottontail....my oh had a reversal on 1st april of this year and we been tryin since. he'd had it done 3 years and has a daughter with his ex. hopin soon we'll have our own baby together. after the op the surgeon said there was live sperm in his tubes and things r lookin good as he's still young etc....

good luck to us all xxxx


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
I'm 38 (39 on Saturday!) and hubby is 33, we have 1 child together. I have had two children with a previous partner (my first baby emily was born sleeping). So we have a 7 and a 10 year old with us and are trying to make another! Hubby had reversal in May 09 (e years after vasectomy) but I was finishing my masters degree so we only started trying Nov 09, had a chemical the first month and nothing since. his sperm test was good post reversal but as we've not conceived he's having it re-done tommorrow. My bloods were okay- ish but my progesterone was a bit low so I'm taking soys isoflavones for the first month and hoping for a :bfp:
I'm 11dpo and have lots of symptoms but hpt was :bfn:so we'll see.
Good luck lets hope we all get :bfp:soon
:dust:


----------



## tallybee

Hi ladies :) it is good to have a place for us, thanks live_in_hope for creating this. Unfortunately most people don't understand how it is for us ttc after VR so it's lovely to be part of this group :)

I have posted bits of our story elsewhere but for anyone who's not seen my other posts on the subject, here's a summary.

I am 28, OH is 39. We both have 2 kids from previous relationships; he had the V done after his youngest was born - nearly 10 years ago. We would love dearly to have a child together.

OH had VR done in May this year at BMI Ross Hall in Glasgow. He was sent off with his pot and told to make a sample in it after 12 weeks and send it in. We then had a letter saying sperm were present thus the op was technically successful. Nothing else. That was the extent of the follow up!

We've been trying since he was well enough after the op with no success. I rang the surgeon who did the VR as we really want more detailed analysis, and he turned round and said they don't do that at Ross Hall and just try for 6-9 months and then consider assisted conception! He gave me the number for a private place that does it for £110 :wacko:

I'm currently trying to get OH to see our GP for a referral to get a proper SA done, as for me it's a limbo not knowing if we even have a chance. 

My cycles had been regular since having the implant taken out in February. Then a couple of cycles ago I had a stupidly short cycle - AF 10 days early on a 26 day cycle. I've started taking agnus castus to help regulate; taking up until I think I've ovulated then stopping till next CD1. 

Here's hoping for our :bfp:s really soon.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Tallybee
My hubby is having a 2nd sperm test today via his GP for free, as we've been trying for a year. The GP agreed to do CD3 + CD21 bloods for me and a sperm test for hubby so I would visit your GP and beg if you don't get :bfp:
I'm 12dpo and had a :bfn:today trying to keep my chin up but a year of ttc is taking it's toll. My other babies were made so quickly! Oh well once AF comes I'll feel more positive again.
Here's hoping we all get :bfp:soon
:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Hi ladies :) it is good to have a place for us, thanks live_in_hope for creating this. Unfortunately most people don't understand how it is for us ttc after VR so it's lovely to be part of this group :)

Hey :wave: I'm glad you liked this, I thought the same too about having somewhere central for us all to come, I'm sure we could even have our own section within the forum as TTC after VR certainly can be just as challenging as any other fertilty problem.

Well thank you for popping in and I've added your name to the front page, so anybody with any VR questions can find the names and PM us, I wish I had this before DH had his VR, it would have been great!! :thumbup:

Anyway, good luck and :dust: to you xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

sukisam said:


> Hi Tallybee
> My hubby is having a 2nd sperm test today via his GP for free, as we've been trying for a year. The GP agreed to do CD3 + CD21 bloods for me and a sperm test for hubby so I would visit your GP and beg if you don't get :bfp:
> I'm 12dpo and had a :bfn:today trying to keep my chin up but a year of ttc is taking it's toll. My other babies were made so quickly! Oh well once AF comes I'll feel more positive again.
> Here's hoping we all get :bfp:soon
> :dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey sukisam, how did you get on with the SA on Tues? Did you test again or did the :witch: come :growlmad:? fingers crossed you reply with good news!!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey ladies, just to let you know, that I've added you all to the front page, so new people can see a list of people who are TTC after a VR, so people know who to ask questions to if they want to xxx


----------



## sawah

:hi: thought id come and join you all in here
Im Sarah 26 DF is 30... Erm he had his original vasectomy Sept 09 whilst we we're expecting our third little boy as we we're happy & our family felt complete! Then only two months prior to his op our beautiful little boy was born sleeping :cry:
From that point on the op felt like that biggest mistake of our lives :(
I have wrote my results in the results thread
~Sorry for the long post :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

sawah said:


> :hi: thought id come and join you all in here
> Im Sarah 26 DF is 30... Erm he had his original vasectomy Sept 09 whilst we we're expecting our third little boy as we we're happy & our family felt complete! Then only two months prior to his op our beautiful little boy was born sleeping :cry:
> From that point on the op felt like that biggest mistake of our lives :(
> I have wrote my results in the results thread
> ~Sorry for the long post :hugs:

Thanks for joining us over here too! Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry :nope: I really hope you get your BFP really soon, I shall keep everything crossed for you....your results were really good so I can imagine it wont be long for you both xxx :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:hi: and welcome to the VR wives club Sarah xx:hugs:


Ladies i was Just wondering as there are a few of us now are any of us cycle buddies too?

I am currently on CD5 of 26 day cycle :thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm CD10 of 31 day cycle, and could ov anywhere between next Fri (19th) and the following Thurs (25th) (hopefully it'll be the earlier date) so we could be on the same day :shrug: depending on what my cycle decides to do this month!! lol xx


----------



## justmarried

hi "v" not spoke in a while hope your doing ok.:hi: add me to the list please
im 30 hubby 45 you no the story with the vr we had it done after nearly 9 years, you no where and who. thanks hun.x.x..x

im on cd15 today been getting pos opks for the last 2:happydance: days not sure whats going on there as i dont usually ov until cd18/19.:dohh: iv not had a temp shift yet but ff didnt tell me last month until i was 3dpo! so we will see what happens there. usually i have around a 30 day cycle so my lp is 11 days.

we got married in july and cant wait until we get our :bfp:. i no its going to happen one day i can feel it.:thumbup:

thanks hun take care and speak soon.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> hi "v" not spoke in a while hope your doing ok.:hi: add me to the list please
> im 30 hubby 45 you no the story with the vr we had it done after nearly 9 years, you no where and who. thanks hun.x.x..x
> 
> im on cd15 today been getting pos opks for the last 2:happydance: days not sure whats going on there as i dont usually ov until cd18/19.:dohh: iv not had a temp shift yet but ff didnt tell me last month until i was 3dpo! so we will see what happens there. usually i have around a 30 day cycle so my lp is 11 days.
> 
> we got married in july and cant wait until we get our :bfp:. i no its going to happen one day i can feel it.:thumbup:
> 
> thanks hun take care and speak soon.x.x.x.x.x

lol, I've just txd you! weird!! 
yay for your + OPKs!!! thats good news, hope you pair are 'busy'!! :winkwink::winkwink:

FF wont tell you that you've ovulated until your 3DPO as they can only detect in once your temps have risen 3times if you know what I mean, and then your CM and your OPKs will back it up. I'm hoping I'll ov from sometime close to next weekend, but we'll see xx


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> hi "v" not spoke in a while hope your doing ok.:hi: add me to the list please
> im 30 hubby 45 you no the story with the vr we had it done after nearly 9 years, you no where and who. thanks hun.x.x..x
> 
> im on cd15 today been getting pos opks for the last 2:happydance: days not sure whats going on there as i dont usually ov until cd18/19.:dohh: iv not had a temp shift yet but ff didnt tell me last month until i was 3dpo! so we will see what happens there. usually i have around a 30 day cycle so my lp is 11 days.
> 
> we got married in july and cant wait until we get our :bfp:. i no its going to happen one day i can feel it.:thumbup:
> 
> thanks hun take care and speak soon.x.x.x.x.x
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've just txd you! weird!!
> yay for your + OPKs!!! thats good news, hope you pair are 'busy'!! :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> FF wont tell you that you've ovulated until your 3DPO as they can only detect in once your temps have risen 3times if you know what I mean, and then your CM and your OPKs will back it up. I'm hoping I'll ov from sometime close to next weekend, but we'll see xxClick to expand...


yes we have been very busy:blush: hubby is having a sleep now to build his energy up for tonight:happydance:. well so he says i think hes just being lazy:shrug:.

oh well never mind at least he cant say hes tired later:haha::haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> I'm CD10 of 31 day cycle, and could ov anywhere between next Fri (19th) and the following Thurs (25th) (hopefully it'll be the earlier date) so we could be on the same day :shrug: depending on what my cycle decides to do this month!! lol xx

owwww we are quite close then FF is saying im most fertile between Sat 20th and Tues 23rd (ovulating on the 23rd).. :happydance:

My cycles tends to vary between 26 and 28 days, so i found a site ( ovulation_calculator ) that averages your cycle over the last 6 mths and averages it. It came out with 26 for me :shrug: but my last cycle was 24 days according to FF.

the countdown site says different to FF though 
YOUR RESULTS 

You will likely be most fertile between
Wednesday November 17, 2010 and Sunday November 21, 2010




so i'm going to go with wed 17th till tue 23rd :sex:

:dust: to us both then :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Cor wish my cycles were that short!! Mine are on average 32/3 days! Dont mind when I'm not ttc'ing, but now that I am want them shorter :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD10 of 31 day cycle, and could ov anywhere between next Fri (19th) and the following Thurs (25th) (hopefully it'll be the earlier date) so we could be on the same day :shrug: depending on what my cycle decides to do this month!! lol xx
> 
> owwww we are quite close then FF is saying im most fertile between Sat 20th and Tues 23rd (ovulating on the 23rd).. :happydance:
> 
> My cycles tends to vary between 26 and 28 days, so i found a site ( ovulation_calculator ) that averages your cycle over the last 6 mths and averages it. It came out with 26 for me :shrug: but my last cycle was 24 days according to FF.
> 
> the countdown site says different to FF though
> YOUR RESULTS
> 
> You will likely be most fertile between
> Wednesday November 17, 2010 and Sunday November 21, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i'm going to go with wed 17th till tue 23rd :sex:
> 
> :dust: to us both then :hugs:Click to expand...

hehe :thumbup: are you using OPK's? As they will help tell you when you are ovulating. I'm using some this month as I want to be really sure of when I ov. I had some cheap crappy one's last month that never worked so I was recommended some tesco's one's which I will start using towards the end of next week or as soon as my CM starts to change. xx :dust: xx


mrsessex said:


> Cor wish my cycles were that short!! Mine are on average 32/3 days! Dont mind when I'm not ttc'ing, but now that I am want them shorter :haha:

lol I know what you mean yer!! It's alright having long one's until your trying then you wish for much shorter one's!! Mine are about the same as yours then, mine are anywhere between 31-34 so we'll see, I know this will be my last one before x-mas, well last 2WW, I should ov in dec, just before x-mas if my estimations are right!! lol xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD10 of 31 day cycle, and could ov anywhere between next Fri (19th) and the following Thurs (25th) (hopefully it'll be the earlier date) so we could be on the same day :shrug: depending on what my cycle decides to do this month!! lol xx
> 
> owwww we are quite close then FF is saying im most fertile between Sat 20th and Tues 23rd (ovulating on the 23rd).. :happydance:
> 
> My cycles tends to vary between 26 and 28 days, so i found a site ( ovulation_calculator ) that averages your cycle over the last 6 mths and averages it. It came out with 26 for me :shrug: but my last cycle was 24 days according to FF.
> 
> the countdown site says different to FF though
> YOUR RESULTS
> 
> You will likely be most fertile between
> Wednesday November 17, 2010 and Sunday November 21, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i'm going to go with wed 17th till tue 23rd :sex:
> 
> :dust: to us both then :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :thumbup: are you using OPK's? As they will help tell you when you are ovulating. I'm using some this month as I want to be really sure of when I ov. I had some cheap crappy one's last month that never worked so I was recommended some tesco's one's which I will start using towards the end of next week or as soon as my CM starts to change. xx :dust: xx
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Cor wish my cycles were that short!! Mine are on average 32/3 days! Dont mind when I'm not ttc'ing, but now that I am want them shorter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I know what you mean yer!! It's alright having long one's until your trying then you wish for much shorter one's!! Mine are about the same as yours then, mine are anywhere between 31-34 so we'll see, I know this will be my last one before x-mas, well last 2WW, I should ov in dec, just before x-mas if my estimations are right!! lol xxClick to expand...

Didnt realise i had a short cycle.. i used to be 28 days to the dot but before i got married i took Norethisterone as my period was due on our wedding day!:nope: and they have been 26day one mth, 28days another even a 21day.. 
No i haven't used any yet, but think i may get some cos i dont trust FF 100% 
Are they like Pregnancy tests but to detect ovulation?
How many do u get in a pack, and when do u start using them?:winkwink:
oh and how much are tesco ones :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

found this on opk's..
Q: On what day of my cycle should I start testing?

A: If you have a variable cycle, you should use the date of your shortest cycle in the past six months as a starting time.

Cycle
Length / StartDay 
21 / 5 
22 / 5 
23 / 6 
24 / 7 
25 / 8 
26 / 9 
27 / 10 
28 / 11 
29 / 12 
30 13 
31 14 
32 15 
33 16 
34 17 
35 18 
36 19 
37 20 
38 21 
39 22 
40 23 
41 24 
42 25


----------



## live_in_hope

yep that list looks about right. I would start as soon as your CM goes watery/eggwhite as that is when you are fertile. The tesco one's cost £7 and there is 7 in a pack. Yes they detect the level of (something beginning with 'L') in your urine that signals ov xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Thank you x:flower:

I'll pop to tesco on Monday then and give them ago..


I can compare my temps, FF and the opk's then:happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Thank you x:flower:
> 
> I'll pop to tesco on Monday then and give them ago..
> 
> 
> I can compare my temps, FF and the opk's then:happydance:

yer the more data you can input into FF the better the outcome will be i'm sure. If you look at my chart from last month (see the link in my sig), my CM was most fertile around CD16 but i never got a +OPK and I had a temp shift, then it dipped and when it started rising again, FF changed when I Ovd to CD22. But being ill apparently can affect your temp so we'll see. xx


----------



## mrsessex

Well, ive been (erm trying) temping since Wednesday I dont do the chart things (too lazy :haha: ) so just making note of it on me iphone :D

It was 35..2 wed 35.5 thurs then shot right up to 36.2 fri 36.4 sat and 36.6 today..thats normal right?? never done it before but temps should rise after O from what ive been reading .. now.. do i have this bit right...... they have to stay up for 18 days to be up the duff ? trying to get me head round it all 
:dohh:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Well, ive been (erm trying) temping since Wednesday I dont do the chart things (too lazy :haha: ) so just making note of it on me iphone :D
> 
> It was 35..2 wed 35.5 thurs then shot right up to 36.2 fri 36.4 sat and 36.6 today..thats normal right?? never done it before but temps should rise after O from what ive been reading .. now.. do i have this bit right...... they have to stay up for 18 days to be up the duff ? trying to get me head round it all
> :dohh:

lol, yep they will go up after Ov and they will stay up for however long you luteal phase is (the time between ov and AF coming) so if you have a 33 day cycle and it comes to CD33 and it's still up and still up for days after then yes, start testing, you will be testing before your temp has been up for 18days though :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mrsessex

LOL :haha:

Yes 18 days seems long!!!!

My LP is 12-14 days normally so yeah...id be testing day of AF but not before. Find it a bit pointless :haha: Im 5dpo today and feel *VERY* unpregnant :rofl: ate 3 ...yes 3 runny eggs this morning ohhhh yummmmmy! 

Funny enough this month has been a dream cycle!!! Ive had a silent ovulation (except one day of very mild cramps) and thats it :thumbup: very good! feel very energetic :D

Dont think this is my month :flower:

How you been V?

eta: im desperate for some cake!! hahaha gonna pop waitrose in a min greedy piglet


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

yes temps rise and stay high (over the coverline) after ovulation and continue to stay high if you are pregnant, if the temps start to fall AF is normally on her way..

you can print out a chart and make a note of them on there, it would be easier for you to see the pattern.. i'l find you the link too where i printed mine out :) x

free bbt chart printout


----------



## mrsessex

Thankyou :flower:

Im gonna do that (need to get me printer out now :haha: im such a div)

Right off to shop to satisfy my desire for bad things (well its sunday..my day of bad foods haha)

X


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Thankyou :flower:
> 
> Im gonna do that (need to get me printer out now :haha: im such a div)
> 
> Right off to shop to satisfy my desire for bad things (well its sunday..my day of bad foods haha)
> 
> X

mmmmmmmm Cake .. i love cake :haha::haha::haha:
but im trying to lose a few pound, so have one 4 me lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> LOL :haha:
> 
> Yes 18 days seems long!!!!
> 
> My LP is 12-14 days normally so yeah...id be testing day of AF but not before. Find it a bit pointless :haha: Im 5dpo today and feel *VERY* unpregnant :rofl: ate 3 ...yes 3 runny eggs this morning ohhhh yummmmmy!
> 
> Funny enough this month has been a dream cycle!!! Ive had a silent ovulation (except one day of very mild cramps) and thats it :thumbup: very good! feel very energetic :D
> 
> Dont think this is my month :flower:
> 
> How you been V?
> 
> eta: im desperate for some cake!! hahaha gonna pop waitrose in a min greedy piglet

Yer I'm good tar, so far so good. Now I'm feeling better and have finally gotten rid of my cold from hell. I'm CD11 and feeling good, I normally get quite bad mid-cycle pains so knowing when to start using my OPKs should be quite easy.

Oooh runny eggs, yummy!! Dh got up early this morning and went out and got some bacon, so had some lovely bacon cobs for breakfast, he's a star!! :cloud9: 

Anyway, you never know....If you've had a good cycle and it's different for you, then it could be your month....but if not then roll on the next cycle!! :thumbup: oooh I can't wait to see what the next few months brings for us, I have this really strong feeling that it's going to happen for all of us real soon, I'm not just saying it, I really feel it!! xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh forgot to say :dohh: if you want to see what charts look like when your're pregnant I starteed another thread (shocker) :haha: afew weeks ago for ladies to post their successful preg charts for us to use as comparison, there worth a look as everybody is so diiferent xx

*https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html*


----------



## live_in_hope

I've just added afew more links to the front page. Please let me know if you find anything that you think would be useful or of interest on the front page and I'll add it too! xx


----------



## mrsessex

I admire your thread makery :haha: :haha: I just rubbish at things like that :dohh:

Im gonna have a good look at the charts, not that i'll understand em :haha: but i'll try

Ive just eaten a little custard slice thingy, oh was lovely now eating lemon sherbert.. tell ya wot I'll be fat as a pig if carry on like this

I want us all up the duff :dance:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> I admire your thread makery :haha: :haha: I just rubbish at things like that :dohh:
> 
> Im gonna have a good look at the charts, not that i'll understand em :haha: but i'll try
> 
> Ive just eaten a little custard slice thingy, oh was lovely now eating lemon sherbert.. tell ya wot I'll be fat as a pig if carry on like this
> 
> I want us all up the duff :dance:

:rofl: you make me laugh!! :haha: mmm I must say though, good choice of pleasure food mmmmm, nothing wrong with stocking up your fat reserves, your body needs it to house and cushion baby!! :winkwink::winkwink: xx

I dont plan on making another thread anytime soon, now I'm back to work as I work 8-6everyday and then meant to do blush:) uni work in the evenings, I dont have much B&B time....I'll start getting withdrawel symptoms and develop a twitch!! :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey, sorry the link doesnt work and I cant seem to find it in the search thingy either :shrug: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Right... type into google...

vrsg vasectomy forum support... scrolll down you'll find it xx


----------



## Vickie

the reason that it's getting sent into the moderation cue is because of forum rules and TOS:


> No links to commercial websites, auctions/eshop&#8224;, forums, referral or affiliate links, unauthorised third party pregnancy & parenting resources / forums.

I'm afraid I couldn't approve them :(


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Vickie said:


> the reason that it's getting sent into the moderation cue is because of forum rules and TOS:
> 
> 
> No links to commercial websites, auctions/eshop, forums, referral or affiliate links, unauthorised third party pregnancy & parenting resources / forums.
> 
> I'm afraid I couldn't approve them :(Click to expand...

woops Sorry x


----------



## mrsessex

Its a good website though :haha: found loads of positive stories :flower:

thanks for the heads up x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Right... type into google...
> 
> vrsg vasectomy forum support... scrolll down you'll find it xx

ah I thought you meant it was a link to a thread on here :dohh:



Vickie said:


> the reason that it's getting sent into the moderation cue is because of forum rules and TOS:
> 
> 
> No links to commercial websites, auctions/eshop, forums, referral or affiliate links, unauthorised third party pregnancy & parenting resources / forums.
> 
> I'm afraid I couldn't approve them :(Click to expand...

whoopsie :dohh: thanks for that, hadn't realised that either xx


----------



## SeeJay

My dh had vr 2 1/2 hrs ago. Tried for a little over a year and nothing happened. Found out I had two extremely large cysts on ovaries and had to have surgery to remove them. Still nothing, so we started clomid. Maxed out on dose, even though I was ovulating. Still nothing. Went through a battery of tests, lab, HSG (ow), still nothing. Then we tried preseed and some insane concoction of vitamins and herbs. We started seeing a specialist. More tests. We then found out DH has antibodies from the reversal. The nurse told us we would have to do IUI with ICSI. Went in for our consultation on this, and the doc said we should try IUI first. We just did our 1st round with clomid, estradiol, a trigger shot (I had actually started to ovulate on my own, it was just for a "boost") and promerium. My cycles are usually about 31 days long, but I figured since I for sure ovulated on day 13 it would be fine to test on day 28. I have had a bunch of cramping, which is unusual before I start so I wasn't sure if this was a good sign or a bad one. Turns out a bad one, I just got a BFN tonight. I'm so frustrated. I get my hopes up every time we do something different or try a new thing. I thought this IUI would be a for sure fix.


----------



## live_in_hope

SeeJay said:


> My dh had vr 2 1/2 hrs ago. Tried for a little over a year and nothing happened. Found out I had two extremely large cysts on ovaries and had to have surgery to remove them. Still nothing, so we started clomid. Maxed out on dose, even though I was ovulating. Still nothing. Went through a battery of tests, lab, HSG (ow), still nothing. Then we tried preseed and some insane concoction of vitamins and herbs. We started seeing a specialist. More tests. We then found out DH has antibodies from the reversal. The nurse told us we would have to do IUI with ICSI. Went in for our consultation on this, and the doc said we should try IUI first. We just did our 1st round with clomid, estradiol, a trigger shot (I had actually started to ovulate on my own, it was just for a "boost") and promerium. My cycles are usually about 31 days long, but I figured since I for sure ovulated on day 13 it would be fine to test on day 28. I have had a bunch of cramping, which is unusual before I start so I wasn't sure if this was a good sign or a bad one. Turns out a bad one, I just got a BFN tonight. I'm so frustrated. I get my hopes up every time we do something different or try a new thing. I thought this IUI would be a for sure fix.

:hugs: sorry to hear about your BFN, i can understand your frustration, but I admire you strength in all of this, it seems we can all learn something from you as because most of us on here are new TTCers after VR and we haven't experienced the things you have, so please do stay with us on here, we would all like to share your journey and we will all keep everything crossed for you in hope that you get your BFP pretty soon!! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Yep what she said ^^^^ :hugs:

How's everyone doing today? I feel well ill :( think got tummy bug had to come home early from work today bout 1.30 hate being poorly! was due out to a meal tonight with a friend an all booooooo *feeling sorry for myself lol*

Hope people aint too cold :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Yep what she said ^^^^ :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I feel well ill :( think got tummy bug had to come home early from work today bout 1.30 hate being poorly! was due out to a meal tonight with a friend an all booooooo *feeling sorry for myself lol*
> 
> Hope people aint too cold :haha:

Oh no!! And you had such a good start to your day!! (FB status) :winkwink:

Feel better soon, being poorly is a nightmare when your TTC, I was desparate to do it, but DH wasnt the slightest bit interested when everytime I breathed in I choked and had 'dew drops' as he calls them dripping from my nose!! :haha: lets just hope yours is a 24 hour thing!! FX

:friends: xx


----------



## mrsessex

lmao @ dew drops :haha: :haha: ohhh awful that you couldnt get your freak on :haha:

Well im 6DPO so no point even :sex: at the moment as they'd be no eggy :haha: how bad is that??!!! I'd rather hide under the duvet later and sleep than :sex: Yes 24 hr thing but been like it since Yesterday morning!! eeeeek! wish it'd go!!!! BOOOO HISSSS

Yes good morning this morning :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> lmao @ dew drops :haha: :haha: ohhh awful that you couldnt get your freak on :haha:
> 
> Well im 6DPO so no point even :sex: at the moment as they'd be no eggy :haha: how bad is that??!!! I'd rather hide under the duvet later and sleep than :sex: Yes 24 hr thing but been like it since Yesterday morning!! eeeeek! wish it'd go!!!! BOOOO HISSSS
> 
> Yes good morning this morning :thumbup:

awww, not it's not awful at all, especially if you're feeling rough!! I think I actually scared my DH off abit as I am really wanting you know :blush: like constantly everyday and he's like 'woah' lol and I dont want him to feel pressured as it may not work properly if I do lol xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> lmao @ dew drops :haha: :haha: ohhh awful that you couldnt get your freak on :haha:
> 
> Well im 6DPO so no point even :sex: at the moment as they'd be no eggy :haha: how bad is that??!!! I'd rather hide under the duvet later and sleep than :sex: Yes 24 hr thing but been like it since Yesterday morning!! eeeeek! wish it'd go!!!! BOOOO HISSSS
> 
> Yes good morning this morning :thumbup:
> 
> awww, not it's not awful at all, especially if you're feeling rough!! I think I actually scared my DH off abit as I am really wanting you know :blush: like constantly everyday and he's like 'woah' lol and I dont want him to feel pressured as it may not work properly if I do lol xxClick to expand...

lol @ V thats me atm in the red too :haha::haha:!! he calls it practise lmao x

dew drop nose is also here:haha:* cough splutter* im taking multi vits and feeling worse than i ever have done before :rofl:
hopefully be gone soon, kids have caught it now too :( x


----------



## SeeJay

:hugs: sorry to hear about your BFN, i can understand your frustration, but I admire you strength in all of this, it seems we can all learn something from you as because most of us on here are new TTCers after VR and we haven't experienced the things you have, so please do stay with us on here, we would all like to share your journey and we will all keep everything crossed for you in hope that you get your BFP pretty soon!! :thumbup:
:dust:

Thanks! If anyone should have some trouble after reversal (they say give it a year or so), you should ask your doc about those pesky antibodies. The urologist that did the reversal never mentioned this could happen. The doc said that having antibodies was like "trying to walk through a door with your arms outstretched" he also said it's actually fairly common after reversal, though I actually think it happens when they do the actual vasectomy. It can happen to guys who have had injury down there too. Any time their blood comes in contact with their sperm.

I'm feeling less pessimistic today, as soon as AF arrives (grrrr), I'll get to start over again!! At least this time I know what to expect with the IUI and won't be so nervous!


----------



## seoj

My hubby had his first VR back in Oct 2009... then a second one June of this year. The first didn't work- so we gave it another try! And yay he has super swimmers this time! lol. Such a relief ;) His VR was after almost 12 yrs!!!! So very long compared to some of you ladies... I'm 36 (almost 37) and my hubby just turned 37. This will be his 2nd child (we have his daughter full time from previous marriage and she's 13)... but our first together and I'm SO SO super excited to start that journey together! He's just the best!!! 

Luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

SeeJay said:


> :hugs: sorry to hear about your BFN, i can understand your frustration, but I admire you strength in all of this, it seems we can all learn something from you as because most of us on here are new TTCers after VR and we haven't experienced the things you have, so please do stay with us on here, we would all like to share your journey and we will all keep everything crossed for you in hope that you get your BFP pretty soon!! :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks! If anyone should have some trouble after reversal (they say give it a year or so), you should ask your doc about those pesky antibodies. The urologist that did the reversal never mentioned this could happen. The doc said that having antibodies was like "trying to walk through a door with your arms outstretched" he also said it's actually fairly common after reversal, though I actually think it happens when they do the actual vasectomy. It can happen to guys who have had injury down there too. Any time their blood comes in contact with their sperm.
> 
> I'm feeling less pessimistic today, as soon as AF arrives (grrrr), I'll get to start over again!! At least this time I know what to expect with the IUI and won't be so nervous!

Is there nothing they can do for anti bodies then ?:shrug:


----------



## mrsessex

There is no cure for antibodies as from what I've read 

Not fair is it


----------



## SeeJay

Nope, no cure from my understanding. Not all of them (the spermies) are affected. About 40% of his are and his count when we did IUI was 81 million. They took them and spun them down so that the ones without impairment (antibodies) were what was left and they put them in. I figure there was at least 20 mil good little swimmers in there. My DH started taking L Carnatine and grape seed extract to increase his count a few weeks before the IUI. We really think those vitamins helped, his last count was 41 million, both tests were done with 4 days of abstaining. He had also been exercising some. If IUI doesn't work, they can take one of his healthy ones and inject it into my egg (IVF ICSI) and place them in there, but we are already so many $$$ in now, I hate to spend 15 grand a pop on IVF, with no guarantee. He seemed to think we should be able to conceive with IUI.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

your right it is not fair :( wishing you loads of luck & :dust: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey ladies... :friends:
How is everyone today? I still have this blumming cold! :brat: :cold:


----------



## reversal

SeeJay said:


> Nope, no cure from my understanding. Not all of them (the spermies) are affected. About 40% of his are and his count when we did IUI was 81 million. They took them and spun them down so that the ones without impairment (antibodies) were what was left and they put them in. I figure there was at least 20 mil good little swimmers in there. My DH started taking L Carnatine and grape seed extract to increase his count a few weeks before the IUI. We really think those vitamins helped, his last count was 41 million, both tests were done with 4 days of abstaining. He had also been exercising some. If IUI doesn't work, they can take one of his healthy ones and inject it into my egg (IVF ICSI) and place them in there, but we are already so many $$$ in now, I hate to spend 15 grand a pop on IVF, with no guarantee. He seemed to think we should be able to conceive with IUI.

DO you mind me asking how much the iui costs as my dh has high levels of anti sperms and that would have tobe our next step, we are going to try naturally till march then look at other options. good luck :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Hey ya :)

Awwwww colds are poo!!! HATE them. You must be coming out the other side of it by now though :hug:

Hey... im feeling positive today after seeing samiras :bfp: bless her!!!! all the odds against her!!!

Im feeling ok thanks :)

Get well soon xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Hey ya :)
> 
> Awwwww colds are poo!!! HATE them. You must be coming out the other side of it by now though :hug:
> 
> Hey... im feeling positive today after seeing samiras :bfp: bless her!!!! all the odds against her!!!
> 
> Im feeling ok thanks :)
> 
> Get well soon xxx

Yes getting there.. i dont feel ill just sore nose now from all the blowing:haha::haha:
Is Samira a Vr wag? Havent seen anything yet just had a quick look after tea:thumbup: i'll have a look x

Is it nasty and foggy by you? hasnt cleared all day here:shrug: x


----------



## mrsessex

Not too foggy here no luvvy :haha:

No Samira isnt a VR wag BUT>>> her fella had a bad motorbike accident years ago that damaged his 'sack' long story short he has 96% abormal sperm and like zero motility. Our thread caught her attention with the SA results, and went on from there :) ... they had been ttc 'ing for one year..... and this last month she joined the forum...done temping & took her vits plus vits for her boyfriend and she is preggy!!!!!

I told her i doubt the vits done anything really ;) i just think it was her time :hugs:

HOW amazing is that!!!

she has LESS odds than us!!! and is preggy!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Not too foggy here no luvvy :haha:
> 
> No Samira isnt a VR wag BUT>>> her fella had a bad motorbike accident years ago that damaged his 'sack' long story short he has 96% abormal sperm and like zero motility. Our thread caught her attention with the SA results, and went on from there :) ... they had been ttc 'ing for one year..... and this last month she joined the forum...done temping & took her vits plus vits for her boyfriend and she is preggy!!!!!
> 
> I told her i doubt the vits done anything really ;) i just think it was her time :hugs:
> 
> HOW amazing is that!!!
> 
> she has LESS odds than us!!! and is preggy!

:thumbup::thumbup::happydance:
yes i just found it and had a read thats brill!!
i think when you have all corners covered it helps :)
since ive been on here and read bits n bobs saying there is only a very small window to fall pregnant normally each month, 
so i think tempting, vits opk' ing all helps :thumbup:

heres to ours very soon x


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies!! :wave: I hate my long working days!! It makes catching up alot harder....I feel so out of it when I'm not around!! lol I like to know whats going on everywhere, I'm so nosey!! :haha:

It's funny what you said MRSRICHRS2K about being ill since you started taking multi-vits...I said the exact same thing to my DH the other week. We brought some, just tesco multi-vits and have both had horrid colds and it's not the first time we've had colds after starting on vits, thought it was coincidence last time but not now :shrug: weird!!

Great news about Samira BF, especially like you said about her odds being so low after her poor DH's accident, it gives us all such hope doesn't it!! :thumbup: I shall have a read when I get a min....

The reason I can't get on as much is my sister split up with her boyfriend Friday and has moved in with us!! :shock: which is fine but our computer is like in our kitchen/dining area and that area is quite central, where we spend alot of our time etc so I'm continually clicking off the screen when she's around and deleting history etc.....I'm sure shethinks I'm up to no good!!

I have a laptop but unless I take it into the bedroom and be billy no mates all night, then I have the same prob!!! :shrug: she's in the bath at the mo, I suggested she take a nice, long, hot bath to take her mind off things and rest.....I'm such a caring big sister!! :haha: lol 

So if my replies are cut short or I suddenly disappear, you know why!! lol


----------



## mrsessex

Awwwwww don't worry V we understand :hugs:

Mrsrich yes all corners covered is fab!!! I'm temping now got my head around it all :haha: and foilc acid ... Opks .... Only thing hubby not on vits but hey ho
X


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Awwwwww don't worry V we understand :hugs:
> 
> Mrsrich yes all corners covered is fab!!! I'm temping now got my head around it all :haha: and foilc acid ... Opks .... Only thing hubby not on vits but hey ho
> X

Brill stuff! :thumbup: dont sound like ur hubby needs them anyway though as u said he takes loads of vits etc with his bodybuilding doesnt he? so im sure u have all ports covered:thumbup:

ive been OPK' ing for last 2 days , couldn't get to tesco so got some cheapy ones (5days) so will get Tesco ones on Thur when i go shopping... nothing as yet on OPK's:thumbup:

and 'V' like Mrsessex said ..dont worry, we understand:flower:
& yes its spooky how we've both had stinking colds after vits grrr, we have the pregnacare conception his & hers vitabiotics,,, maybe its like a bodydetox :haha::haha: Dh is fine though not even a sniffle:shrug:

Oh and u can call me 'Sarah' :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah :haha: i bloody forgot your name ya know!! i knew it...but couldnt remember it haha..thanks xxx

You willl start getting lines on your opks dont worry. Ive only used ebay cheapy ones ya know the 20 for £2 jobbies...but they work :thumbup: 

Mine have been spot on last 2 cycles ive been using em..on my long 33 day cycles :rofl: im jealous of your 28's :haha: 

Cold are crap! I think im immune :haha: i sit next to people every day who sniffle/cough/sore throats all throughout the year and i never catch a thing *touches wood* i think im a carrier :haha:

Yes hubby _should _ be ok on what he already takes fingers crossed! he refuses to take anything else....although ive stressed to him in 6 months if we aint up the duff he IS taking extras! no excuses lol x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ your _he IS taking extras! no excuses lol x _ i like your style lol
My last cycle was 24days according to ff but i thought it was 25days:shrug: 
I feel for you with your long cycle they arent nice fullstop:flower: but we need them for our baba's :baby:
Are you to the day with your cycles or do you vary by a few days ?
I tend to go 24-28days.. when i got preg before i was 28days regular:shrug:
thats why im opk' ing this time :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

Well ive been tracking my periods since June this year and they've been;

28 days
33 days
32 days
34 days
32 days

so fairly consistant...dunno what happend in june though :haha: rare! ..but always come on in the afternoon bout 2pm :haha: yes pretty regular and quite pain free *lucky* so that should help us (us VR WAGS!) ...at least we're ok!!!

Mine last 2-3 days only which aint too bad i spose always been really short bleeds

Can you imagine if we were doing this and 'we' were a bit iffy too...omg think id have a meltdown :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

omg yes definatly meltdown ... don't know how some of them do it..
Im pretty regular then...pheww.
I do get bad pains 1st and last day normally, but my hot water bottle sorts it :)
But the pains are not as bad as before i had my 2 children, OUCH!...
I normally bleed 4-5 days, so your 2-3 days short bleed makes up for your longer cycles lucky you x

i started to get really bad pain in my left side end of last year and i was scanned for ovarian cysts, but all came back clear and was told it was ovulation pain, so that helps with guessing ovulation,but it is always on my left side???.

Did you have easy pregnancies with your boys?
I had a good pregnancy with My son (eldest) but with my daughter i had obstetric cholestasis, which i have the joy of 80% chance 3rd time round too if we are blessed :)


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Did you have easy pregnancies with your boys?
> I had a good pregnancy with My son (eldest) but with my daughter i had *obstetric cholestasis*, which i have the joy of 80% chance 3rd time round too if we are blessed :)

 I just googled this as didnt know what it was....ohhh poor you :hugs: like 3rd trimester aint bad enough without itchy ness!!! can they control it??

Well.... my 2 pregs;

Text book trimesters... 1st-3rd perfect both times

Except I develop pre eclampsia when labour kicks in :dohh: BP goes through the roof :dohh::dohh: Had to have 2 emergency c-sections. So my chance of getting this next time around are fairly high! and they will deffo give me a c-section this time around ive no doubt about that, and will hopefully be pre-booked so dont have to go through labour for NO reason!!!! as can never deliver anyway! pointless.

Other than that im ok :haha: ohh plus by time i'd be having another baby i'd be 35 so prob classed as a pensioner Mum at the midwifery appoinments :haha: further risk :dohh:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

pensioner mum lol.. dont be silly they were all in their 30's/40's when i had my 2 at 20 and 22 lol..
it wasnt nice worried about baby all the time.. 
i had it diagonsed at 20weeks just after our fam hol

i had to be monitored on those baby heart beat machines twice a week and bloods done at same time, extra scans for growth etc..
and then finally prescribed something called urso for the itching after i scratched 1/2 the skin off my feet :(

Pre eclampsia owww, a friend of mine had that, not nice!! but at least we can plan ahead ths time and know what to expect or *demand* lol

xx


----------



## mrsessex

Jesus that sounds awful Sarah :( you poor f**ker! dunno if can swear on here lol i really feel for you :hugs: thats just shit! well... fingers crossed you WONT get it again but they hopefully have further advances this time on medication etc than last time? might be more advanced? gawd i hope you dont get that again xxxxxx

yeah pre-eclampsia aint good being honest and if not caught in time can kill mother & baby REALLY quickly. in fact with my second boy, I was 10 days late anyway, bp fine...then labour started at home...by time got to hospital i was 120/150 or the other way around but the numbers were scary stupid!!! i was losing sight almost couldnt see for stars/blackness feel awful...thats when i was immediately pulled to theatre and delivered bubba... its pretty shit! .. so they'd be MAD not to induce me early next time plan a delivery for 38 weeks and be done with it...in fact id demand it!


----------



## SeeJay

reversal said:


> DO you mind me asking how much the iui costs as my dh has high levels of anti sperms and that would have tobe our next step, we are going to try naturally till march then look at other options. good luck :hugs:


Not at all. The estimate was for around $1150, but that's without meds. My insurance pays for nothing, though they will cover some of the Clomid and Prometrium (some). They use all different kinds of meds throughout the process and since everyone is different and responds differently, that can change. I think ours with Estradiol, Clomid, and Prometrium ended up being around 1200, but that included all the lab, ultrasounds, exams, and the sperm wash and injection. Also, I had already paid for some of the testing prior to them deciding they were going to do the IUI, we were already about 1200 in (testing, diagnostics, ultrasound, and intial visit, etc.) They told me it may be cheaper some rounds because they might not have to repeat some stuff like lab, and more expensive other rounds. I also should mention I live in Arkansas, and it seems that these procedures are a little cheaper here compared to the national average. When I was trying to find out before I did this, I found the going rate was going to be $800, but that didn't include everything like mine did. Hope this helps, and good luck!!!


----------



## SeeJay

Oh, something else to add about the cost of IUI: If your insurance won't cover infertility treatment, like mine, you can have your regular GYN (if they will) order some of the lab work. They can't order everything, but that can help ALOT with like FSH, LH, Progesterone, etc. My insurance completely covers lab when they order it, but pays zero when the specialist orders it.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Jesus that sounds awful Sarah :( you poor f**ker! dunno if can swear on here lol i really feel for you :hugs: thats just shit! well... fingers crossed you WONT get it again but they hopefully have further advances this time on medication etc than last time? might be more advanced? gawd i hope you dont get that again xxxxxx
> 
> yeah pre-eclampsia aint good being honest and if not caught in time can kill mother & baby REALLY quickly. in fact with my second boy, I was 10 days late anyway, bp fine...then labour started at home...by time got to hospital i was 120/150 or the other way around but the numbers were scary stupid!!! i was losing sight almost couldnt see for stars/blackness feel awful...thats when i was immediately pulled to theatre and delivered bubba... its pretty shit! .. so they'd be MAD not to induce me early next time plan a delivery for 38 weeks and be done with it...in fact id demand it!

OMG yours sounds bloody scary too... but like you said " i'll be demanding what i need!!" as we are "older n wiser" & we know what to expect :thumbup:
medicine has prob come on even more (its 5 yrs since)
I could cope with it all it was just uncomfortable especially has summer 2005 was a hot one which made itching worse :(
You have to be induced early as it can cause stillbirth if left to go into labour naturally :nope: xx


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> You have to be induced early as it can cause stillbirth if left to go into labour naturally :nope: xx

Cor bloody scary :( 

Trust us both to get the mother of complications :haha: you gotta make light of it, keeps ya sane!

X


----------



## leafygreenmum

Well ladies, I thought you should be the first to know - to give you all some hope.
I tested this morning (AF due today) and I can't quite believe it, but I got a :bfp:!!!!!!!!
So vasectomy reversal CAN work, I hope you all get good results soon too!
Oodles of baby dust for all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance:

So pleased for you!!!!!!

How many dpo are you ? :)

Xxxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

mrsessex said:


> Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> So pleased for you!!!!!!
> 
> How many dpo are you ? :)
> 
> Xxxx

My cycles are always between 31-33 days, so today was AF's last chance to show up, but instead I got that magic second line!!!
I tested at 9dpo & again at 11dpo, both times I got a :bfn:, but something told me to test again - so glad I did!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsessex

My goodness!!!!

You are one very, very fertile couple!!!!! I bet you can't believe it?!

Im so happy! Your hubby had 72million count didn't he, so you had a fantastic head start!

Do you feel preggy? X


----------



## live_in_hope

leafygreenmum said:


> Well ladies, I thought you should be the first to know - to give you all some hope.
> I tested this morning (AF due today) and I can't quite believe it, but I got a :bfp:!!!!!!!!
> So vasectomy reversal CAN work, I hope you all get good results soon too!
> Oodles of baby dust for all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:wohoo: thats great news!!! I told you, there rolling in now these BFP's, we'll all get ours soon!!! :happydance::happydance: congrats to you both!! I'm so pleased!! Our first BFP in the VR WAGs club!! :happydance:

I'm going to go straight over to the Christmas thread and add it on there!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mrsessex

:haha: Im glad you've seen this V :D :D aint it EXCELLENT!!!!

Gives us sooo much hope!

I cant wait to see more :bfp: on THIS thread!!!

BRING IT ON!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey I'm here, probably not for long though :dohh: sister has just nipped to tesco's with DH. Great to hear of our first BFP on here :happydance: well chuffed!! Who's next I wonder??? :winkwink: 
I started my OPK's yesterday, dont know why :shrug: but I did and today my CM is 'fertile' and I have my usual OV twinges on my left hand side so am going to do it now....

Hope everybody is ok and Sarah, hope your cold is better today and Mrsessex, hows your tummy?? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> :haha: Im glad you've seen this V :D :D aint it EXCELLENT!!!!
> 
> Gives us sooo much hope!
> 
> I cant wait to see more :bfp: on THIS thread!!!
> 
> BRING IT ON!

I know, actually I'm going to add it onto the front page!! xx


----------



## mrsessex

Ohhh the front page VERY good idea!!!!

Thanks for asking but my tummy is ok now :) just a 24-48 thingy :) phew...wasnt good!

Im about 7/8 dpo now not even really sure as not exact on the O date..so lets say 8dpo. Due period on 23rd Nov ish. 

Feel SO low today though, as in will I ever get preggy low which is MADNESS!!!! as ive only been really trying for like 2 months :haha: and feel stupid compared to the women on here that have been at it for years ... but im used to falling preg so quickly! arrrgghhh need a reality check I do!

SO your opks..yes your left twinges are the ovary getting ready ...mine does this... it did it on the sautrday and by the tuesday had a STRONG positive 

x


----------



## reversal

congratulations on your bfp :happydance::happydance: hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: hey I'm here, probably not for long though :dohh: sister has just nipped to tesco's with DH. Great to hear of our first BFP on here :happydance: well chuffed!! Who's next I wonder??? :winkwink:
> I started my OPK's yesterday, dont know why :shrug: but I did and today my CM is 'fertile' and I have my usual OV twinges on my left hand side so am going to do it now....
> 
> Hope everybody is ok and Sarah, hope your cold is better today and Mrsessex, hows your tummy?? xx


Woooooooooooo Hooooooooooo!!
So please for you!!! i love success stories!!! congrats for you both xx

V im feeling much better today thank you, was havin a really down day yesterday thinking i'll never get preg etc so i know how u feel Mrsessex it is frustrating as i was quick and easy getting pregnant b4 too.. (so glad got u girlies to go through it with:) ),, 
But this has cheered me up:thumbup:
i have been using opk's for a few days no line yet:shrug: but got left side pain today and cm is getting more fertile i think so :sex: :winkwink::haha:

How are you girlies today xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

leafygreenmum said:


> Hi! :hi: My name is leafy, I am 31 & my OH is 44. We both have two kids by previous partners, but are desperate to have a :baby: together. He had his vasectomy about 7 yrs ago, and had it reversed at the Nuffield in Exeter 6 weeks ago.
> His :spermy: results came at the weekend, 72 million - which is an excellent result, so fingers crossed for that :bfp:!
> It's good to know others who are in the same boat, sending lots of babydust to all you ladies, good luck!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Woooow 6 weeks and you got ur BFP go you two.... 
wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## leafygreenmum

Still can't quite believe it, so I've done another 2 tests! :haha: And both have been :bfp: again! I have to keep pinching myself, I must be dreaming...... I have waited at least 6 years for this! :cloud9:


----------



## mrsessex

Awwwww we know how you feel.... and can empathise in how you must be feeling right now, as some of us here already have kids and pine for another

Your story is amazing xxxxx

Sarah, how are you? you should be ovulating pretty soon, try and get some :sex: in soon ish just in case ;)
xxxx

Nothing to report here. feel normal :haha: 
think im 9dpo , but not entirely sure lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Awwwww we know how you feel.... and can empathise in how you must be feeling right now, as some of us here already have kids and pine for another
> 
> Your story is amazing xxxxx
> 
> Sarah, how are you? you should be ovulating pretty soon, try and get some :sex: in soon ish just in case ;)
> xxxx
> 
> Nothing to report here. feel normal :haha:
> think im 9dpo , but not entirely sure lol

Your right there it is a lovely story.. Cant wait for our happy ever after :cloud9: it must be a fantastic feeling x

yes think i may be no double lines on opk as yet but got ovary pain on my left side today so gonna seduce dh later :haha::haha::haha:


9dpo:thumbup: what day would be ur testing day if af late? x


----------



## mrsessex

Testing day would be from tomorrow I guess? But I'm not ! Can't bear another neg, so I'm just waiting until period late or not :)

Will you test early?


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> V im feeling much better today thank you, was havin a really down day yesterday thinking i'll never get preg etc so i know how u feel Mrsessex it is frustrating as i was quick and easy getting pregnant b4 too.. (so glad got u girlies to go through it with:) ),,
> But this has cheered me up:thumbup:
> i have been using opk's for a few days no line yet:shrug: but got left side pain today and cm is getting more fertile i think so :sex: :winkwink::haha:
> 
> How are you girlies today xx

:wave: glad your feeling better sarah, but sorry to hear you've been down today, big hugs to you :hug: we might be around the same time then in our cycle. I too still have no positive line on my opk yet and had some twinges again today, would be great if we ov on the same day!! Would be great to join the TWW together :happydance: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i always say i would wait MrsEssex but im so impatience lol... But like you said they would get dishearting so i'll try not too :)

Yes V, we aren't far behind each other and your cycle are longer than mine so maybe... 
had 'O' pain this afternoon and this evening so shes on her way :haha:
i'll let you know as soon as i see a +:happydance:

did anyones hubby seem to have a swollen epididymis ?


----------



## live_in_hope

epi-what who??? :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> epi-what who??? :haha:

:haha::haha: the little sac thingy that sits on top of testicle....

seems swollen?

if you google it you;ll see where i mean :haha: x


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> There are quite a few of us on here who are TTC after a VR and it has been great to see that there are more of us on here than we first thought. :happydance:
> 
> I have enjoyed sharing experiences and results with lots of the ladies and thought how nice it would be to create a 'Club' for all of us to join and share these experiences and memories with. :hugs:
> 
> I have included links to threads from across the forum that you may find of interest and likewise, if you come across anything then please do let me know and I will be sure to add it. :thumbup:
> 
> So please come along, introduce yourself and I look forward to hearing from you all at some point and I wish you all the best on your TTC after VR journey!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> *Useful Threads*.
> 
> This thread shows the length of time it has taken couples to conceive after a Vasectomy Reversal
> https://www.babyandbump.com/success...rsal-nov-results-87-5-got-bfp-within-1yr.html
> 
> This thread shows couples detailed results after their Sperm Analysis (The all important Numbers)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/451972-vr-sperm-results-us-girls-xxxx.html
> 
> This is the link to the website in which myself and justmarried DH's had their VRs.
> https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/index.html
> 
> A great thread if you are using a BBT to track your temperatures throughout your cycle, very useful and helpful for beginners!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html
> 
> A beautiful video that everybody must see whether TTC or already a parent!! :hugs:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/443394-ttc-ladies-must-see-video.html
> 
> 
> *Members who are TTC after VR*
> _Please feel free to contact any of these ladies with any questions or queries about the VR, the procedure, costs, post-op care and results or if you just want to chat to some friendly people in the same boat... _
> 
> live_in_hope
> mrsessex
> MRSRICHRS2K
> reversal
> miniangel79
> leafygreenmum
> cottontail
> sukism
> tallybee
> justmarried
> seoj
> sawah
> SeeJay
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *leafygreenmum*
> on her :bfp: after VR and we thank you for filling us VR WAGs with hope :thumbup:
> Have a very happy and healthy 9 months :flower:
> 17/11/10​




Hi Ladies, 

I would like to join. Thanks for starting such a great thread. My husband got a vasectomy reversal at the end of the year last year. When the procedure was done the surgeon said he saw active sperm which was a really good sign for success. My husband has two teenage kids from a previous marriage that live with his ex-wife in another state. This will be my first child though. I am ten years younger than my husband. I am in my early 30's and DH is in his early 40's. He got the original procedure around the mid 90's though so alot of time passed before we got the reversal, about 14 years before it got reversed. 

We had him give a sperm sample after about 8 months from the procedure and the results were:

(Mind you it has been 8 months since the reversal and the dr's office said that the number can continue to go up over the next 1 to 2 years... so we can retest again in about 6 months if I am not pregnant yet....)

Here are the figures.....

-5 million total count
-36% motility

The dr's office said that a fertility specialist would probably say the numbers were low....BUT...... she says all it takes is one sperm to get me pregnant. Wish us luck!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi and welcome to the VR wags ... Wishing you loads of :dust: and hoping you get your :bfp: very soon x


----------



## wannabeprego

leafygreenmum said:


> Well ladies, I thought you should be the first to know - to give you all some hope.
> I tested this morning (AF due today) and I can't quite believe it, but I got a :bfp:!!!!!!!!
> So vasectomy reversal CAN work, I hope you all get good results soon too!
> Oodles of baby dust for all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif

Congrats!! Thanks for sharing your story and giving us ladies hope!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi and welcome to the VR wags ... Wishing you loads of :dust: and hoping you get your :bfp: very soon x

Thanks for the warm welcome and for the luck Mrs Rich, I remember chatting with you on another thread that you posted about your OH getting his reversal. I hope everything is going well with his recovery!! Good luck and baby dust to you too hun!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Thanks for starting such a great thread. My husband got a vasectomy reversal at the end of the year last year. When the procedure was done the surgeon said he saw active sperm which was a really good sign for success. My husband has two teenage kids from a previous marriage that live with his ex-wife in another state. This will be my first child though. I am ten years younger than my husband. I am in my early 30's and DH is in his early 40's. He got the original procedure around the mid 90's though so alot of time passed before we got the reversal, about 14 years before it got reversed.
> 
> We had him give a sperm sample after about 8 months from the procedure and the results were:
> 
> (Mind you it has been 8 months since the reversal and the dr's office said that the number can continue to go up over the next 1 to 2 years... so we can retest again in about 6 months if I am not pregnant yet....)
> 
> Here are the figures.....
> 
> -5 million total count
> -36% motility
> 
> The dr's office said that a fertility specialist would probably say the numbers were low....BUT...... she says all it takes is one sperm to get me pregnant. Wish us luck!!!!!! :winkwink:

:wave: glad to have you in the 'club' we are always pleased to have new members to share our journeys with. 

It only takes one, thats my exact feeling!! :thumbup:

good luck and I hope you enjoy your TTC journey!! xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Thanks for starting such a great thread. My husband got a vasectomy reversal at the end of the year last year. When the procedure was done the surgeon said he saw active sperm which was a really good sign for success. My husband has two teenage kids from a previous marriage that live with his ex-wife in another state. This will be my first child though. I am ten years younger than my husband. I am in my early 30's and DH is in his early 40's. He got the original procedure around the mid 90's though so alot of time passed before we got the reversal, about 14 years before it got reversed.
> 
> We had him give a sperm sample after about 8 months from the procedure and the results were:
> 
> (Mind you it has been 8 months since the reversal and the dr's office said that the number can continue to go up over the next 1 to 2 years... so we can retest again in about 6 months if I am not pregnant yet....)
> 
> Here are the figures.....
> 
> -5 million total count
> -36% motility
> 
> The dr's office said that a fertility specialist would probably say the numbers were low....BUT...... she says all it takes is one sperm to get me pregnant. Wish us luck!!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> :wave: glad to have you in the 'club' we are always pleased to have new members to share our journeys with.
> 
> It only takes one, thats my exact feeling!! :thumbup:
> 
> good luck and your enjoy you TTC journey!! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the warm welcome live in hope!!!! I am so happy that you started this group so we can share our experiences!!!:thumbup:Good luck and baby dust to you too hun!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Hello wanabeprego :wave:

Welcome :D

Thanks for stopping by :)

Wishing you lots of :dust:

X


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah- I'll ask hub bout the epi thing tonight :haha:

I know he was swollen in general for quite a time but not sure now x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Sarah- I'll ask hub bout the epi thing tonight :haha:
> 
> I know he was swollen in general for quite a time but not sure now x

thank u... im sure its normal but im a worrier lol xx


----------



## reversal

hi wannabe :dust::dust: pleased you found the thread hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Evening Girl's... hows everyone? We've not long got back from our Friday night Roller Skating at the roller disco...
im aching now lol will kill in the morning 
great for the thighs though :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Sarah- I'll ask hub bout the epi thing tonight :haha:
> 
> I know he was swollen in general for quite a time but not sure now x

I'm going to google it now in fact.... DH quite often makes me feel his bits saying it feels swollen and sometimes tight, is it the bit at the base of the shaft, the bit that meets the balls??:shrug: i'll have a look, but i'm sure anything like that is normal, but it's only natural to worry Sarah xx


----------



## justmarried

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> i always say i would wait MrsEssex but im so impatience lol... But like you said they would get dishearting so i'll try not too :)
> 
> Yes V, we aren't far behind each other and your cycle are longer than mine so maybe...
> had 'O' pain this afternoon and this evening so shes on her way :haha:
> i'll let you know as soon as i see a +:happydance:
> 
> did anyones hubby seem to have a swollen epididymis ?



if its what i think it is then yes:blush:(the top of the seem just below the winkie) lol my hubbys had that for the last few days. he said its not painfull but helps if he wears tighter undies. i no hes not ment to but he wore them all day yesterday tighty whitys:haha: and he seems alot better today. so back to breezy boxers today:thumbup:. if its not what i think it is then sorry cant help.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Afternoon ladies yes i think we are on about the same place. I have google imaged a picture to try and describe it better lol....

the part labelled epididymis feels swollen and the Anastomosis/ vas deferens is very feelable aswell (feels like a tube?)

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







vasectomy-reversal-surgery-india_clip_image002.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks for the pic, yer he has had swelling there before and we could feel a lump, but I told him it must be normal :shrug: and not to worry if it wasnt hurting him, I guessed there would be some sort of lump after the VR as it may be scar tissue or something. But where he says it's hurting and has a lump is where justmarried said, right at the base, just above the top of the incision (which you cant see at all now!!)

Sarah, did your DH have one or two incisions as my friend had his done and they made two incisions at the top of each testicle, whereas my DH had one big one right down the centre of his balls (ouchy) :haha: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:happydance: just got my first '+' opk!!!! and DH is out tonight, his band has a gig god damn it!!!! :dohh: and my sister is out tonight so it would have been perfect!!! :dohh: better get a silent quicky in when he gets homefrom work!! ooohh, isn't it romantic, this making babies business!!! :haha: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Hello everyone :wave:

Hows everyones Saturday?

All this talking of winkies & nut sacks making me giggle :haha:

My hubby had one cut up his balls about 2 iches long i think..not two cuts.

Well, I think im about to get my period! all be it quite early as i have the usual cramps going on, was very emotional yesterday :haha: and badly craving choccy :D ...i knew i wasnt up the duff could just feel it, plus caved and took a ebay cheapie test this morning, im 10dpo/11dpo and was clear white negative, thought id take it to make sure so could just get on with next month, so in a funny way.... i feel bit relieved! DONT ask my why.. 

Ive also chucked out my opk sticks today and pre seed.

Im not the type of person to 'do' stress and i do NOT want the tcc'ing to take over my life, which it has done the last month, ..and i didnt like ME at this time

So...we're just going with the flow and it happens it happens.

I'll still be around on the forum :D just wont be talking bout ovualting :haha: as we're gonna just go back to :sex: when we feel like it.

:hugs: x


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Afternoon ladies yes i think we are on about the same place. I have google imaged a picture to try and describe it better lol....
> 
> the part labelled epididymis feels swollen and the Anastomosis/ vas deferens is very feelable aswell (feels like a tube?)
> 
> :thumbup:

Hi Mrs Rich,

I was asking my DH about his reversal and he says his balls were both swollen and enlarged in general after the procedure. He noticed his right side was more swollen than the other though. He had incisions on both sides of his balls though, and where the incisions were made he says it was swollen mostly there, but more so on the right side for some reason.

I would suggest having your OH talk to the DR that did the surgery to ask for advice on what is normal healing for him. Does your OH have a follow up scheduled with the DR to see how he is healing? Is there any signs of infection, like redness? Good luck Mrs Rich, I hope he has a speedy and good recovery!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> :happydance: just got my first '+' opk!!!! and DH is out tonight, his band has a gig god damn it!!!! :dohh: and my sister is out tonight so it would have been perfect!!! :dohh: better get a silent quicky in when he gets homefrom work!! ooohh, isn't it romantic, this making babies business!!! :haha: xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on the positive OPK!! I get so excited when I see mine turn positive too! Good luck with sneaking in some :sex: tonight!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup: You go get em girl!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> thanks for the pic, yer he has had swelling there before and we could feel a lump, but I told him it must be normal :shrug: and not to worry if it wasnt hurting him, I guessed there would be some sort of lump after the VR as it may be scar tissue or something. But where he says it's hurting and has a lump is where justmarried said, right at the base, just above the top of the incision (which you cant see at all now!!)
> 
> Sarah, did your DH have one or two incisions as my friend had his done and they made two incisions at the top of each testicle, whereas my DH had one big one right down the centre of his balls (ouchy) :haha: xx

My DH felt the lump too after he first had the surgery, but now 10 months after the surgery the lumps are gone, and he says he doesnt feel them anymore...


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: just got my first '+' opk!!!! and DH is out tonight, his band has a gig god damn it!!!! :dohh: and my sister is out tonight so it would have been perfect!!! :dohh: better get a silent quicky in when he gets homefrom work!! ooohh, isn't it romantic, this making babies business!!! :haha: xx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on the positive OPK!! I get so excited when I see mine turn positive too! Good luck with sneaking in some :sex: tonight!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup: You go get em girl!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

lol :haha: I got some and it was great!! :thumbup: hehe. My sis was putting up her bed in our spare room (which in time will be our nursery, so she's not got long before she has to move out....hopefully) and had the music on quite loud so I left her to it, she couldnt hear us for sure this time!!!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

blooming 'ell!!! DH's gig has just been cancelled, bass players ill....so we didnt need to have rushed earlier after all....but never mind it was lovely and didnt feel rushed at the time..... :dohh: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Evening ladies.. Thank you for your replies about ball sweelings :haha:


I thought it would be normal i just worry :haha: wannabeprego he has no pain or swelling, ists just a bit tender at the top of each ball on the outer side, so will see how he goes :)


V , dh had one insiscion down the middle and healed lovely, (loks like he has had a ball nip and tuck :haha:)

:thumbup: on your positive OPK, i havent got a positive yet but im sure i will very soon as i have ovulation pain and EW fluid and on cd12 ... so FX


mrsessex :hugs: :flower:


----------



## justmarried

(loks like he has had a ball nip and tuck )

haha i said the same to my hubby last week!!!!!!!:haha:

they look higher and firmer, thought it was just me so didnt mention it befor!:dohh:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> V , dh had one insiscion down the middle and healed lovely, (loks like he has had a ball nip and tuck :haha:)
> 
> :thumbup: on your positive OPK, i havent got a positive yet but im sure i will very soon as i have ovulation pain and EW fluid and on cd12 ... so FX

yer my dh healed really quickly, well we were able to BD after 13days!! I think thats why he complains of it feeling tight in the middle, where the skin was pulled when they stitched him back up, like a nip n tuck :haha:
He said he had abit of pain on the top of each one afew weeks ago but more uncomfortable than painful, it feels better when he is 'empty' if her goes over 3days without 'emptying' he feels abit swollen :haha: oh the hardship of makin sure that doesnt happen!! It's a tough job, but somebodys got to do it!! :rofl: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

> it feels better when he is 'empty' if her goes over 3days without 'emptying' he feels abit swollen :haha: oh the hardship of makin sure that doesnt happen!! It's a tough job, but somebodys got to do it!! :rofl: xx


:haha: :haha: i must remember that & use that one lol :haha::winkwink:

thanks girlies you have put my mind at rest x


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> it feels better when he is 'empty' if her goes over 3days without 'emptying' he feels abit swollen :haha: oh the hardship of makin sure that doesnt happen!! It's a tough job, but somebodys got to do it!! :rofl: xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thsuperlachen1yg7.gif


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/3DSmiles127.gif
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lol.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

How is everyone's weekend going so far? It seems like doing school work has used up most of my weekend so far....Uuuugghhhhh:growlmad: I had to write an 8 to 10 page paper, first draft for my class, i am so relieved I finally got it done. :thumbup: Me and DH have managed to get in lots of :sex: lately, even though i havent OV'ed yet, I suppose it doesnt hurt to start early, LOL...:haha:

We have some work to do around the house, since I am hosting a pre-Xmas weekend dinner party and having my whole family over. I want the house to be in tip top condition for company. I am still trying to decide what foods to cook for dinner that day, or if I should cheat and have the food catered. LOL. I was thinking of making lasagna since when i make it, it ends up being enough to feed an army, LOL. I was debating between a turkey or a ham. hmmm, well at least i have time to decide still....:wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> How is everyone's weekend going so far? It seems like doing school work has used up most of my weekend so far....Uuuugghhhhh:growlmad: I had to write an 8 to 10 page paper, first draft for my class, i am so relieved I finally got it done. :thumbup: Me and DH have managed to get in lots of :sex: lately, even though i havent OV'ed yet, I suppose it doesnt hurt to start early, LOL...:haha:
> 
> We have some work to do around the house, since I am hosting a pre-Xmas weekend dinner party and having my whole family over. I want the house to be in tip top condition for company. I am still trying to decide what foods to cook for dinner that day, or if I should cheat and have the food catered. LOL. I was thinking of making lasagna since when i make it, it ends up being enough to feed an army, LOL. I was debating between a turkey or a ham. hmmm, well at least i have time to decide still....:wacko:

Hey hun, :wave:

my weekend is going ok.....so far and have managed afew good 'sessions' with DH and looking at my temp this morning and with my '+' opk yesterday I think I'm ovulating......erm now!!! :haha: so i might not be on for long :winkwink:

so what are you studying? I started uni in sept (as a mature student-I'm 26) and I'm doing my teacher training so my goal by the time I;m 30 is to be a fully qualified teacher and mummy!!! :happydance: but i dont mind if I'm just a mummy then finish uni when i can...:thumbup:

I love lasagne!!! yummy!!! I've not long woken up and I'm starving...cou;d eat a lasagne now infact!:haha: I hope your dinner party goes well, I've never had to cook for more than 6 people, i'd be rubbish if I did, DH is more of a cook than me, he's perfect.....(99% of the time):haha:

well enjoy the rest of your weekend :wave: and thanks for the add xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

My OH's scar is higher than his original one, it even goes up the base of his winkie a bit! We have to be careful in some positions 'cos his balls are higher than they used to be, they took quite a bit of the vas away with the original op, so the surgeon that did the reversal had to really 'yank' to get the ends to meet! Ouch!!!


----------



## mrsessex

My husbands balls have gone up higher too! For which he OFTEN complains about!!!!!!!! Surgeon had to pull up right ball quite a bit so his balls now sit level --- not good! Poor fella --- blimey our hubbies are diamonds!


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> blimey our hubbies are diamonds!

Aren't they just!! However can we really repay them???:shrug: I know, by getting pregnant and giving birth!! that should do it!! :haha: xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> blimey our hubbies are diamonds!
> 
> Aren't they just!! However can we really repay them???:shrug: I know, by getting pregnant and giving birth!! that should do it!! :haha: xxClick to expand...

lets hope so! but then i'll prob want another then it'll all start again :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> blimey our hubbies are diamonds!
> 
> Aren't they just!! However can we really repay them???:shrug: I know, by getting pregnant and giving birth!! that should do it!! :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> lets hope so! but then i'll prob want another then it'll all start again :haha:Click to expand...

yep :thumbup: and according to gails prediction it'll be july/aug 2012 for number 2!! lol we'll see xx


----------



## mrsessex

haha that gail thing makes me :haha: its all good fun aint it :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi Girls, We are having a good weekend thanks 

Friday night went Roller Skating with the kids which i love :haha:


Saturday the kids went to nanny & grandads for the afternoon so we went xmas shopping and out for a lovely meal after and even some :sex:

We've managed to get loads in aswell :haha: and i haven't 'O' yet either nor a positive OPK, but im sure its not far away now
but getting sum practise in:haha: stopping that full ball discomfort :rofl; :rofl:

Today getting the roast on, finishing off homeworks and reading with the children and looking forward to sitting down later to bugs life with the kids on channel 5 :thumbup:

:thumbup: and ive weighed myself this morning and ive lost 5lb since last friday:thumbup: (i reached my goal 7 years ago after having my son and managed to stay within my goal but when my jeans get tight i diet for a bit)
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/untitled-2.jpg
 



Attached Files:







20642_1086845669502_1777258661_167652_7526927_n.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## justonexxx

Hello Im 24 DH is 35 had vasectomy reversal nearly 2 years ago 2 years after vasectomy, been actively trying for 8 months now. SA came back positive although they could only reattach one tube back.Thinking they may have got his SA wrong? Looking for answers why it hasnt happend yet! really wanting a :baby: now started using OPK's to try and increase my chances. xxxxxxx DH has two children from previos realtionship, I have none :-(


----------



## mrsessex

Welcome justone :flower:

Its a good idea to know when you are ovulating :) can only help matters :) Sorry your VR seems a bit wooly ?

Have you had a sperm sample since? recently? What are the results?

Be nice to have another member on board, :flower:

Keep popping in x


................................

Sarah > wow you've lost so much weight!! Well done you!!! Are you on SW? How have you kept it all off?? I struggle with my weight but then i love food :rofl: greedy piggy I am :haha: Id eat all day if i could :blush:

You look stunning in your wedding :flower: 

Well done!
x


----------



## justonexxx

Sorry for the confusin Dh had original vasectomy in 2005, then reversal in jan 2007. Only one tube out of the two was able to be reconnected but the surgeon says this makes no fdifference.A few weeks later they tested his sperm and it was positive and he said there were 'plenty there!' been 'actively trying' for 8 months xxxx nice to meet people in similar situations xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Hello Im 24 DH is 35 had vasectomy reversal nearly 2 years ago 2 years after vasectomy, been actively trying for 8 months now. SA came back positive although they could only reattach one tube back.Thinking they may have got his SA wrong? Looking for answers why it hasnt happend yet! really wanting a :baby: now started using OPK's to try and increase my chances. xxxxxxx DH has two children from previos realtionship, I have none :-(

Hi there :wave:

welcome to the VR WAGs, always a pleasure to have new people join us on here!! :thumbup:

If you're not sure about the SA results, then you could always go to your doctors and see about getting another one done, just to be sure. I hope you get on alright with your OPKs, thats always a good place to start, I got my first '+' yesterday, so am very excited!! :thumbup::happydance: now I know roughly when I ovulate each month I doubt I'll use them next month, thats the plan, we'll see :haha:

Thanks again for dropping by, if its ok with you, i'll add you to the front page so people can see a list of us VR WAGs to see just how many there are of us :thumbup:

here's some :dust: for that BFP very sooooon!! xx


----------



## justonexxx

I feel slightly embarrassed asking him to do another SA, worried he might think Im blaming him for the problem, when possibly it could be me? He was emabarrassed taking his first 'sample' in :blush:I had a positive ovulation test a few days back does this mean Im definitely ovulating??? Yes I would love to be added to the list of WAG's. thanks for making me feel welcome everyone:hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi Girls, We are having a good weekend thanks
> 
> Friday night went Roller Skating with the kids which i love :haha:
> 
> 
> Saturday the kids went to nanny & grandads for the afternoon so we went xmas shopping and out for a lovely meal after and even some :sex:
> 
> We've managed to get loads in aswell :haha: and i haven't 'O' yet either nor a positive OPK, but im sure its not far away now
> but getting sum practise in:haha: stopping that full ball discomfort :rofl; :rofl:
> 
> Today getting the roast on, finishing off homeworks and reading with the children and looking forward to sitting down later to bugs life with the kids on channel 5 :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup: and ive weighed myself this morning and ive lost 5lb since last friday:thumbup: (i reached my goal 7 years ago after having my son and managed to stay within my goal but when my jeans get tight i diet for a bit)
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/untitled-2.jpg

blooming hell girly!! you look amazing!! you've done a grand job!! :thumbup: nice one and your wedding photo...gorgeous!!! awwww, i'd get married all over again if I could (to my DH of course) :hugs: I can't wait until it's all out about me and DH then I can post piccys on here too eithout worrying who will seee it them!!

I dont dare weigh myself, it's always abit scary. I tend to go by how I look as I'm sure it's my bones that are heavy!!! :haha: well I'm 5ft 8 and am 12stone and to me that sounds alot but I am a size 10/12 (ok more a 12 but can squeeze into some size 10 stuff). I'm abit big around the middle than i'd like to be.I have a full gym membership but I dont have the time to go now as I work about 50hours a week :dohh: crazy woman I know:wacko:. But I'm not too fussed at the mo as I'd like to think I've got a nice amount of squidgyness for my baby to be's home :thumbup:

Sounds like you're having a good weekend Sarah. My parents and lil sis (the one who doesnt live with me!:haha:) who's only 13, came over earlier for coffee with some old family friends who have been at theirs for the weekend which was nice.....then they all went as they have a sunday dinner booked on the steam train through leicestershire (didn't invite me though):dohh: lol.

Me and DH are just pottering about, doing some housework, I've just got my 2nd '+' OPK alot more positive than yesterday so we'll be busy again later :winkwink: I've got an english assignment I need to start and finish pretty soon so I'm thinking baout doing that, but I'm enjoying being on here too much at the minute :thumbup: and doing some catching up!

I can't remember if I mentioned it on here but our Sky+ box went down on Friday and they can't get anybody out to us until next sat!!!! So no tele (which means more :sex:):haha: so we went to blockbuster last night and picked up a couple of DVD's so thats what we'll be doing tonight!! Then early to bed and early morning for Uni 2moro and hopefully the start of my 2WW!! :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> I feel slightly embarrassed asking him to do another SA, worried he might think Im blaming him for the problem, when possibly it could be me? He was emabarrassed taking his first 'sample' in :blush:I had a positive ovulation test a few days back does this mean Im definitely ovulating??? Yes I would love to be added to the list of WAG's. thanks for making me feel welcome everyone:hugs:

aww your very welcome, we're a lovely bunch on here :flower:

Yer I can see how that might make him feel..... although my dr said to me if I haven't had any luck in 6months to go back, and as you've been trying 8months, maybe you could say it's routine to get checked after so many months. Unless you leave it for a few months now you know when you Ov you can time the :sex: better :shrug:

yes if you got a + afew days ago, then you are ovulating :happydance: so depending on when it was, you could have already ovulated by now. once you get a positive, you are due to ovulate 12-36hours after so really the best way to go I think is by your CM. As soon as it goes watery and eggwhitish then get super busy or just try and aim for abit od sexy-time every other day :winkwink: and you will be fine xx


----------



## mrsessex

My cm this morning was egg white :dohh: and im due on in like 2-3 days...but was reading up and you can get ewcm 2 days before ya period is due...i didnt even know that! so there ya go...i was like ''am i ovulating again????!!!!!'' had a right old panic on for a bit

:sex: sounds like your all getting busy this weekend :rofl: :haha: good luck girlies

:dust:

hey V I reckon your Sky box going down is fate...... i reckon it means you get more :sex: in and then a magical :bfp:

:dance: heres hoping eh!

:dust: for all x


----------



## justonexxx

You all seem lovely have been a another website chat room but noone can quite relate to the vasectomy reversal etc...
Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all and I'm sure we will alll have our BFP's soon and become wonderful mums xxxx wishing you all luck from the bottom of my heart :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone's weekend going so far? It seems like doing school work has used up most of my weekend so far....Uuuugghhhhh:growlmad: I had to write an 8 to 10 page paper, first draft for my class, i am so relieved I finally got it done. :thumbup: Me and DH have managed to get in lots of :sex: lately, even though i havent OV'ed yet, I suppose it doesnt hurt to start early, LOL...:haha:
> 
> We have some work to do around the house, since I am hosting a pre-Xmas weekend dinner party and having my whole family over. I want the house to be in tip top condition for company. I am still trying to decide what foods to cook for dinner that day, or if I should cheat and have the food catered. LOL. I was thinking of making lasagna since when i make it, it ends up being enough to feed an army, LOL. I was debating between a turkey or a ham. hmmm, well at least i have time to decide still....:wacko:
> 
> Hey hun, :wave:
> 
> my weekend is going ok.....so far and have managed afew good 'sessions' with DH and looking at my temp this morning and with my '+' opk yesterday I think I'm ovulating......erm now!!! :haha: so i might not be on for long :winkwink:
> 
> so what are you studying? I started uni in sept (as a mature student-I'm 26) and I'm doing my teacher training so my goal by the time I;m 30 is to be a fully qualified teacher and mummy!!! :happydance: but i dont mind if I'm just a mummy then finish uni when i can...:thumbup:
> 
> I love lasagne!!! yummy!!! I've not long woken up and I'm starving...cou;d eat a lasagne now infact!:haha: I hope your dinner party goes well, I've never had to cook for more than 6 people, i'd be rubbish if I did, DH is more of a cook than me, he's perfect.....(99% of the time):haha:
> 
> well enjoy the rest of your weekend :wave: and thanks for the add xxxClick to expand...

I am studying to get my Business BA degree in Human Resources Management. I am currently in my last class and will complete my education on December 17th, (as you can see by my ticker below) I am super excited about finishing up finally, it feels like it took forever!!!:happydance:

Good luck with your studies hun!!!:thumbup:

Thanks for the well wishes with my dinner party! I dont have that much experience cooking for alot of people either so I am a little nervous about it as well. I will have about 15 guests total so it should be interesting. Plus it will be a variety of people eating, I have one vegetarian and kids to feed as welll, so that means i have to have something to make them happy as well!!:dohh: I am going to prep some things the day before to make it easier to get ready the day before!!! :wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> My cm this morning was egg white :dohh: and im due on in like 2-3 days...but was reading up and you can get ewcm 2 days before ya period is due...i didnt even know that! so there ya go...i was like ''am i ovulating again????!!!!!'' had a right old panic on for a bit
> 
> :sex: sounds like your all getting busy this weekend :rofl: :haha: good luck girlies
> 
> :dust:
> 
> hey V I reckon your Sky box going down is fate...... i reckon it means you get more :sex: in and then a magical :bfp:
> 
> :dance: heres hoping eh!
> 
> :dust: for all x

What ya like?! :haha: I didn't know that actually :shrug: If I've learnt something over the past few months, it's that you never know anything for sure until the :witch: does or doesnt turn up!!

I know what you mean about the sky box, and then DH's gig getting cancelled meaning he wouldnt be out last night??? (coz do you remember saying that my sis was out last night and i was like :dohh: coz I got my first '+' and DH would be out too!!!) so sister out, DH in, no sky = :sex::sex::sex: it's too weird not to mean anything!!! FX then :haha:

So if you havn't started by middle of the week are you going to test!!??? :thumbup: oooh it's so exciting!!!! xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> Hello Im 24 DH is 35 had vasectomy reversal nearly 2 years ago 2 years after vasectomy, been actively trying for 8 months now. SA came back positive although they could only reattach one tube back.Thinking they may have got his SA wrong? Looking for answers why it hasnt happend yet! really wanting a :baby: now started using OPK's to try and increase my chances. xxxxxxx DH has two children from previos realtionship, I have none :-(

Welcome to the thread justone!!! I am in a similar situation because my DH has two teenagers from a previous marriage and I dont have any children yet either. I am ten years younger than my DH as well. We have been TTC for about 10 months since his revresal and I havent had any luck yet either, my DH has a low sperm count after his reversal. :dohh: I am trying to remain positive and hopeful despite everything!!! :hugs:Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope we both get our :bfp:'s soon!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi Girls, We are having a good weekend thanks
> 
> Friday night went Roller Skating with the kids which i love :haha:
> 
> 
> Saturday the kids went to nanny & grandads for the afternoon so we went xmas shopping and out for a lovely meal after and even some :sex:
> 
> We've managed to get loads in aswell :haha: and i haven't 'O' yet either nor a positive OPK, but im sure its not far away now
> but getting sum practise in:haha: stopping that full ball discomfort :rofl; :rofl:
> 
> Today getting the roast on, finishing off homeworks and reading with the children and looking forward to sitting down later to bugs life with the kids on channel 5 :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup: and ive weighed myself this morning and ive lost 5lb since last friday:thumbup: (i reached my goal 7 years ago after having my son and managed to stay within my goal but when my jeans get tight i diet for a bit)
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/untitled-2.jpg

Mrs Rich, Glad to hear you are having a fun weekend!

You look great!!!:thumbup: Congrats on your weight loss so far!!! :winkwink: I also have been trying to get back into working out and eating right as well, so far i have lost 8 pounds, and hope to loose about 10 to 15 more pounds, or more weight, maybe more if i can reach my first goal!!! :flower:


----------



## mrsessex

I'll only test again if I get to this time next week with no period, but period feel immanent!


----------



## wannabeprego

mrsessex said:


> I'll only test again if I get to this time next week with no period, but period feel immanent!

Awww, I hope the :witch: stays away for you hun!!! :af::af::af::af::af:
Good luck to you!!!:flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone's weekend going so far? It seems like doing school work has used up most of my weekend so far....Uuuugghhhhh:growlmad: I had to write an 8 to 10 page paper, first draft for my class, i am so relieved I finally got it done. :thumbup: Me and DH have managed to get in lots of :sex: lately, even though i havent OV'ed yet, I suppose it doesnt hurt to start early, LOL...:haha:
> 
> We have some work to do around the house, since I am hosting a pre-Xmas weekend dinner party and having my whole family over. I want the house to be in tip top condition for company. I am still trying to decide what foods to cook for dinner that day, or if I should cheat and have the food catered. LOL. I was thinking of making lasagna since when i make it, it ends up being enough to feed an army, LOL. I was debating between a turkey or a ham. hmmm, well at least i have time to decide still....:wacko:
> 
> Hey hun, :wave:
> 
> my weekend is going ok.....so far and have managed afew good 'sessions' with DH and looking at my temp this morning and with my '+' opk yesterday I think I'm ovulating......erm now!!! :haha: so i might not be on for long :winkwink:
> 
> so what are you studying? I started uni in sept (as a mature student-I'm 26) and I'm doing my teacher training so my goal by the time I;m 30 is to be a fully qualified teacher and mummy!!! :happydance: but i dont mind if I'm just a mummy then finish uni when i can...:thumbup:
> 
> I love lasagne!!! yummy!!! I've not long woken up and I'm starving...cou;d eat a lasagne now infact!:haha: I hope your dinner party goes well, I've never had to cook for more than 6 people, i'd be rubbish if I did, DH is more of a cook than me, he's perfect.....(99% of the time):haha:
> 
> well enjoy the rest of your weekend :wave: and thanks for the add xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am studying to get my Business BA degree in Human Resources Management. I am currently in my last class and will complete my education on December 17th, (as you can see by my ticker below) I am super excited about finishing up finally, it feels like it took forever!!!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck with your studies hun!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes with my dinner party! I dont have that much experience cooking for alot of people either so I am a little nervous about it as well. I will have about 15 guests total so it should be interesting. Plus it will be a variety of people eating, I have one vegetarian and kids to feed as welll, so that means i have to have something to make them happy as well!!:dohh: I am going to prep some things the day before to make it easier to get ready the day before!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

oh wow,not long until you finish then!! Thats great!! :thumbup: I know I'm crazy to start my degree the same month my DH has his VR but I thought about it really hard and thought that if I put off studying to try for a baby and we end up trying for years and years, I could have done my degree twice over, so I thought if I start it now and it does happen, then I will do as much studying as poss but if I have to stop to be a mummy then thats fine, I can always pick it up when we're ready as it'll always be there, but with DH already 44, if I finished my degree first then he'll be 47 and I'll be nearly 30 so our chances are better now, well thats the theory!!:thumbup:

Sounds like you've got a tough job on with your dinner party, it'll be great though I'm sure!! So long as there's fizzy pop and ice-cream, the kids will be happy!! :winkwink: but yer, the more you can do before the better! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mrsessex

Thankyou :hugs: I don't feel preggy though :haha:

It's true when they say you " just know"

X


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> I'll only test again if I get to this time next week with no period, but period feel immanent!
> 
> Awww, I hope the :witch: stays away for you hun!!! :af::af::af::af::af:
> Good luck to you!!!:flower:Click to expand...

yer stay away!!! :af::af:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Thankyou :hugs: I don't feel preggy though :haha:
> 
> It's true when they say you " just know"
> 
> X

I hope thats the case, I thought I was last month though didn't I? But now I know my period and know what it brings each month, I should be able to notice if anything was different, hopefully.

Anyway, as it was afew years ago for you since your last pregnancy, you never know, maybe your body will react differently to it this time so the feeling of being pregnant will be different too..if you know what I mean!! :thumbup:

It's not over until the evil :witch: 'shows 'n' flows'....hmmm nice thought, but it rhymes! lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

I'm laughing to myself thinking;

When we're young and just dating not wanting kids yet we pray that our period comes!!!!! And not be pregnant!

I lost my V plates when I was 17 and dated a few * err quite a few :haha: ) men and must have bought about 20 clear blues in the time up till I met my hubby at 22.... I was quite careful condoms etc but Jesus didn't want a baby!!!

Now we pray she pisses right off

:rofl:


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou :hugs: I don't feel preggy though :haha:
> 
> It's true when they say you " just know"
> 
> X
> 
> I hope thats the case, I thought I was last month though didn't I? But now I know my period and know what it brings each month, I should be able to notice if anything was different, hopefully.
> 
> Anyway, as it was afew years ago for you since your last pregnancy, you never know, maybe your body will react differently to it this time so the feeling of being pregnant will be different too..if you know what I mean!! :thumbup:
> 
> It's not over until the evil :witch: 'shows 'n' flows'....hmmm nice thought, but it rhymes! lol xxClick to expand...

:haha:

Yeah know what you mean---- but!!!! You get this " feeling" it's just a knowing..... Nothing physical but just a strange feeling

X


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im 24 DH is 35 had vasectomy reversal nearly 2 years ago 2 years after vasectomy, been actively trying for 8 months now. SA came back positive although they could only reattach one tube back.Thinking they may have got his SA wrong? Looking for answers why it hasnt happend yet! really wanting a :baby: now started using OPK's to try and increase my chances. xxxxxxx DH has two children from previos realtionship, I have none :-(
> 
> Welcome to the thread justone!!! I am in a similar situation because my DH has two teenagers from a previous marriage and I dont have any children yet either. I am ten years younger than my DH as well. We have been TTC for about 10 months since his revresal and I havent had any luck yet either, my DH has a low sperm count after his reversal. :dohh: I am trying to remain positive and hopeful despite everything!!! :hugs:Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope we both get our :bfp:'s soon!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Hope so!!!!!:flower: when will you be testing what CD are you on?


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> ................................
> 
> Sarah > wow you've lost so much weight!! Well done you!!! Are you on SW? How have you kept it all off?? I struggle with my weight but then i love food :rofl: greedy piggy I am :haha: Id eat all day if i could :blush:
> 
> You look stunning in your wedding :flower:
> 
> Well done!
> x


Evening ladies.. and welcome the the group justonexxx:flower:

Mrs Essex i joined weightwatchers in april 2003 weighing 13st 9lb (my son was 2mths old) and i got to goal 11st on 28th August 2003 losing 4 1/2 stone :)
i have mananged to keep it off for 7 years and stay well within my goal even after having my daugher in 2005 :happydance:
im trying to lose a bit so i dont balloon like i did with my son if i do get pregnant, i'm currently 10st 10lb & 5ft 6" and would like to get nearer to 10stone as i can :winkwink:

Whats SW sort for?? It becomes part of your daily rountine.
i think its more portion sizes than not eating what you want, i have a little bit of everything and when my jeans start to feel tight i start counting my points again x:thumbup:

thank you girlies x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Yeah know what you mean---- but!!!! You get this " feeling" it's just a knowing..... Nothing physical but just a strange feeling
> 
> X

oooh I can't wait to get 'the feeling' :thumbup: I'll have to let you know, hopefully xx:happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

oww BTW i got a 2nd line on my opk today, so my eggs are working (the old girls lol) 
got terrible period cramps today too, so i think i may get a + tomorrow..


I never knew i was with my 2...
i was 6 weeks when i found out i was pregnant with my son and had no symptoms, only period pain which i thought was my period coming..

And with My daughter i was temping and charting and took a test after 1# cycle and it was :bfn: and then got really disheartened so i had some homemade mayo coleslaw (no no wen preg).
still no period few days later so did another and got a very faint pink :bfp: and went to dr's and they confirmed it, but was early as hormones were low thats why it was a faint line.
so im not going to listern to anything my body does or says and just test if i am late xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> oww BTW i got a 2nd line on my opk today, so my eggs are working (the old girls lol)
> got terrible period cramps today too, so i think i may get a + tomorrow..
> 
> 
> I never knew i was with my 2...
> i was 6 weeks when i found out i was pregnant with my son and had no symptoms, only period pain which i thought was my period coming..
> 
> And with My daughter i was temping and charting and took a test after 1# cycle and it was :bfn: and then got really disheartened so i had some homemade mayo coleslaw (no no wen preg).
> still no period few days later so did another and got a very faint pink :bfp: and went to dr's and they confirmed it, but was early as hormones were low thats why it was a faint line.
> so im not going to listern to anything my body does or says and just test if i am late xx

yay for getting your line today!! :happydance: You'll probably end up Ov-ing a day later than me, but thats still close enough!! :happydance:

FX you get your BFP as quick as you did with your daughter then!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsessex

Be fabulous if our tummy said 'pregnant' if we were instead of all this guessing :haha:


----------



## mrsessex

SW is Slimming World Sarah :)

Your weight sounds ok :thumbup: I'm same weight but 5,4 I'm a titch :haha: ideally like to be 9'7 but it ain't gonna happen while I've got a hole in my face :rofl:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> SW is Slimming World Sarah :)
> 
> Your weight sounds ok :thumbup: I'm same weight but 5,4 I'm a titch :haha: ideally like to be 9'7 but it ain't gonna happen while I've got a hole in my face :rofl:

:rofl: you're so funny!! :rofl:

well if the amount of sex-ercise I've had this weekend is anything to go by, the weight should be starting to drop off me!!!:haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> SW is Slimming World Sarah :)
> 
> Your weight sounds ok :thumbup: I'm same weight but 5,4 I'm a titch :haha: ideally like to be 9'7 but it ain't gonna happen while I've got a hole in my face :rofl:




live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> SW is Slimming World Sarah :)
> 
> Your weight sounds ok :thumbup: I'm same weight but 5,4 I'm a titch :haha: ideally like to be 9'7 but it ain't gonna happen while I've got a hole in my face :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: you're so funny!! :rofl:
> 
> well if the amount of sex-ercise I've had this weekend is anything to go by, the weight should be starting to drop off me!!!:haha:Click to expand...

mrsessex i love ur way of words :haha::haha:

The top end of weight for my height is 11st 1lb so im under that :)and lowest 8st 1lb which would never ever happen lol... i love fooooood too and im curvy im a 8-10 on top and a 10-12 on bottom i have a bum and thighs lol x
and nope im a weight watcher lol..

V were really close then if i do get it tomorrow.. if we did get a :bfp: it would have same due date?? :hugs:


lets wish for :dust: and loads of healthy :spermy: then lol...

think the extra :sex: has helped the lbs drop :haha::haha:


----------



## mrsessex

Oh yes sex is such good way of dropping the calories :D i dont think doggy style counts though :rofl: i dont feel knackered after that little number :rofl: hubby on the other hand :haha: poor sod working away behind while we just sit there pmsl

X Factor tonight..wonder who goes? i think its rigged

That Cher one i could kick in the legs , weirdo


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Oh yes sex is such good way of dropping the calories :D i dont think doggy style counts though :rofl: i dont feel knackered after that little number :rofl: hubby on the other hand :haha: poor sod working away behind while we just sit there pmsl
> 
> X Factor tonight..wonder who goes? i think its rigged
> 
> That Cher one i could kick in the legs , weirdo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: oh that has made me actually LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!

our poor dh's no secrets on here... mine said u havent told them all about my balls have you... i was like ermmmm Yep!:haha:

i cant stand Cher arogant little so and so... i liked Aiden :(

Katie will prob go no one likes her do they? i quite like her voice too x


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> The top end of weight for my height is 11st 1lb so im under that :)and lowest 8st 1lb which would never ever happen lol... i love fooooood too and im curvy im a 8-10 on top and a 10-12 on bottom i have a bum and thighs lol x
> and nope im a weight watcher lol..
> 
> :

 8 stone :wacko: jeeez id look like a Belsen victim in the camps :wacko: that would just be :dohh: they say my height can be from 8 stone an all but i'd literally have to throw everything up that I ate :haha: and that'd never happen in this life time have a phobia of being sick!

You've done bloody well keeping ya weight off girl, thats very good!..

How much did you put on in pregnancy with your little'uns? did you eat for 4 as a pose to 2? i did :haha::haha: and gained bout 3 stone :haha: fat ole trumper aint i :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

enjoy x-factor people who have sky!!!!! :growlmad: :haha: going to try live streaming :cry: xx


----------



## mrsessex

You poor moo :( i'd lost without me Sky in bed at night :haha: love me Sky in the bedroom sad innit really i have it on till hub comes up :haha:

I DO feel for ya!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> The top end of weight for my height is 11st 1lb so im under that :)and lowest 8st 1lb which would never ever happen lol... i love fooooood too and im curvy im a 8-10 on top and a 10-12 on bottom i have a bum and thighs lol x
> and nope im a weight watcher lol..
> 
> :
> 
> 8 stone :wacko: jeeez id look like a Belsen victim in the camps :wacko: that would just be :dohh: they say my height can be from 8 stone an all but i'd literally have to throw everything up that I ate :haha: and that'd never happen in this life time have a phobia of being sick!
> 
> You've done bloody well keeping ya weight off girl, thats very good!..
> 
> How much did you put on in pregnancy with your little'uns? did you eat for 4 as a pose to 2? i did :haha::haha: and gained bout 3 stone :haha: fat ole trumper aint i :haha:Click to expand...

lol i hate being sick to i start to panic :haha::haha:

thank u it is hard work, but worth it :)
with my son i took full advantage of eating what i wanted and was 13st 9lb ''AFTER'' having him so god knows how heavy whilst pregnant probably about 3 stone too.. he was 3 days early & weighed 8lb 4 1/2 oz

with my lil girlie i was 10stone when i got pregnant and was 11 stone after she was born so prob the average 2 stone.. she was 3 weeks early and weighed 6lb 8oz

i have a pic of me preg with my son i find it.. my stomach loks like a road map lmao x
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/Picture022.jpg
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/Picture023.jpg
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/Picture021-1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im 24 DH is 35 had vasectomy reversal nearly 2 years ago 2 years after vasectomy, been actively trying for 8 months now. SA came back positive although they could only reattach one tube back.Thinking they may have got his SA wrong? Looking for answers why it hasnt happend yet! really wanting a :baby: now started using OPK's to try and increase my chances. xxxxxxx DH has two children from previos realtionship, I have none :-(
> 
> Welcome to the thread justone!!! I am in a similar situation because my DH has two teenagers from a previous marriage and I dont have any children yet either. I am ten years younger than my DH as well. We have been TTC for about 10 months since his revresal and I havent had any luck yet either, my DH has a low sperm count after his reversal. :dohh: I am trying to remain positive and hopeful despite everything!!! :hugs:Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope we both get our :bfp:'s soon!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope so!!!!!:flower: when will you be testing what CD are you on?Click to expand...

I am on CD 10 and I will be testing on December 11th is AF doesnt show first!:thumbup: How about you, when will you be testing this cycle?


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> oww BTW i got a 2nd line on my opk today, so my eggs are working (the old girls lol)
> got terrible period cramps today too, so i think i may get a + tomorrow..
> 
> 
> I never knew i was with my 2...
> i was 6 weeks when i found out i was pregnant with my son and had no symptoms, only period pain which i thought was my period coming..
> 
> And with My daughter i was temping and charting and took a test after 1# cycle and it was :bfn: and then got really disheartened so i had some homemade mayo coleslaw (no no wen preg).
> still no period few days later so did another and got a very faint pink :bfp: and went to dr's and they confirmed it, but was early as hormones were low thats why it was a faint line.
> so im not going to listern to anything my body does or says and just test if i am late xx

Woo hooo!!!:thumbup: I hope you can get in lots of :sex: for your positive OPK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck 
to you!!! Hopefully this will be a lucky month for us and we will see some :bfp:'s soon!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mrsessex

Wow Sarah thats a bump 'n' half!! Did your marks go? 
I never got any marks with mine (but neither did my mum :wacko: ) but bet i will next time!!! i just bet i will being elderly now :haha:

I cant imagine being up the duff again its mad aint it :wacko: the massive belly n all... i mean how did i drive?? its mental! I still did my job with my second boy which is mental in the car ALL bloody day!! just seems like a whole lifetime ago


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> oww BTW i got a 2nd line on my opk today, so my eggs are working (the old girls lol)
> got terrible period cramps today too, so i think i may get a + tomorrow..
> 
> 
> I never knew i was with my 2...
> i was 6 weeks when i found out i was pregnant with my son and had no symptoms, only period pain which i thought was my period coming..
> 
> And with My daughter i was temping and charting and took a test after 1# cycle and it was :bfn: and then got really disheartened so i had some homemade mayo coleslaw (no no wen preg).
> still no period few days later so did another and got a very faint pink :bfp: and went to dr's and they confirmed it, but was early as hormones were low thats why it was a faint line.
> so im not going to listern to anything my body does or says and just test if i am late xx
> 
> Woo hooo!!!:thumbup: I hope you can get in lots of :sex: for your positive OPK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck
> to you!!! Hopefully this will be a lucky month for us and we will see some :bfp:'s soon!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...




mrsessex said:


> Wow Sarah thats a bump 'n' half!! Did your marks go?
> I never got any marks with mine (but neither did my mum :wacko: ) but bet i will next time!!! i just bet i will being elderly now :haha:
> 
> I cant imagine being up the duff again its mad aint it :wacko: the massive belly n all... i mean how did i drive?? its mental! I still did my job with my second boy which is mental in the car ALL bloody day!! just seems like a whole lifetime ago

Thank you Wannabeprego.. lets hope so :happydance::happydance:

MrsEssex it was abump and half he was a big baby straight into 0-3 mths lol he was 55cm long aswell..

I was smaller with my daughter..

My marks are still there but faint silver marks, never got any with my daughter but i suppose my stomach had strecthed to infinty and beyond with my son :winkwink::haha: My mum or Sister never got any:cry::cry:

I really missed my bumps when they were born, felt strange. I remeber how knackered i felt 2nd time round when i had lil one to look after as well:dohh:..
Did you get morning sickness? I was lucky just felt sick:thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

Exactly the same as you!!! Just nausea!!!! which is ok..... BUT few times wanted to just BE sick as felt SOOOOOOO sick if you see what I mean?! but at same time hate being sick so was relieved hahaha :haha: i know you'll know what i mean there :D :D So. nope..i wasnt sick at all.

X factor and we've just orderd chinese :haha: am starving aint eaten since lunch that was bout 1pm..so im gonna pop off now for a bit

:hugs: x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Exactly the same as you!!! Just nausea!!!! which is ok..... BUT few times wanted to just BE sick as felt SOOOOOOO sick if you see what I mean?! but at same time hate being sick so was relieved hahaha :haha: i know you'll know what i mean there :D :D So. nope..i wasnt sick at all.
> 
> X factor and we've just orderd chinese :haha: am starving aint eaten since lunch that was bout 1pm..so im gonna pop off now for a bit
> 
> :hugs: x

yep me too dh has darts on so popping upstairs to watch xfactor x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i'm 28weeks with my daughter (2nd preg) on hol at pontins here:thumbup:

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/015.jpg


and i'm 37 weeks here again with my daughter a few days before being induced:thumbup: (exuse me packing my baby bag on the sofa lol)

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/014.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Wow, Mrs Rich!! What a great bump you had!!!! You were cute when you were preggers with that big belly!!! You look great now after though, Good for you for taking the weight off after!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> Wow, Mrs Rich!! What a great bump you had!!!! You were cute when you were preggers with that big belly!!! You look great now after though, Good for you for taking the weight off after!!! :winkwink:

Awww thank u... bit smaller 2nd time round lol... 1st pics are with my son 2nd are with my daughter..

i wanted to be able to do all the fun thing the kids wanted to do without my weight stoping me.... now its just old age creeping up on me that stops me lol:haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

What is everyone's plans for Thanksgiving?

For Thanksgiving me and DH will be heading to my brother's house which I am looking forward to seeing family, it is a 6 hr 45 minute drive to get there... BUT, I will be of course be OV'ing well we are there, so it will be hard to get in much :sex: well we are there, ugghhhhhh..... I dont know why but every month it seems like OV comes at the worst times!!!!:wacko: 

I have been thinking about when we should put up our X-Mas decorations. I think the weekend after Thanksgiving will be the best time to do it!!! When do you ladies put up your X-Mas decorations??:shrug:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i normally put mine up the 1st weekend in Dec... the kids love it and get really excited
When is your thanks giving?


----------



## mrsessex

We don't have thanks giving here :haha:

Christmas only for us here in the UK

I was in Vegas this time last year and had Thanks Giving, Black Friday etc was very surreal lol


----------



## mrsessex

Our decs go up bout second week of December and tree bout a week before or two get a real one so don't like buying it too early!


----------



## live_in_hope

wow sarah, thanks for the pics! You look gorgeous in your pics, but wow that was a big bump you had with your son!! It's all worth it though :thumbup:

I wish I had some preg experience so I can join in with you :cry: lol just think, in about 10years time we'll all be talking about how we met and how big we were and what stretch marks we had etc etc, it'll be great! :thumbup:

my mum didnt get any stretch marks with all 3 of us, she says she has good elasticity, so FX I will take after her on that one!! as i dont any other way. She's tiny, like 5ft2 and really small frame, I'm more like my dads side, he's 6ft and alot bigger framed xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i bloody used all the creams aswell lol.... never mind they are my Kian marks lol thats what i tell him xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Morning ladies... hope everyone is ok... off to get some more OPK's today hopefully get my + x


----------



## tallybee

Hi all :flower:

Haven't been on for a few days, as OH has been off work and he doesn't know I am on here! That sounds really bad but he'd freak if he saw some of the stuff we talk about on here lol.

It's really good to see this thread has grown into a proper VR wags club!

Am feeling quite down about the whole ttc thing atm, my cycles are all messed up and GP has given me norethisterone to take from when I feel AF coming until she goes away. Apparently this will help regulate my cycles. (I already tried agnus castus which didn't seem to change anything lol.) I was very clear with the doc that my fertility must NOT be harmed by any treatment, I just needed something as the cycles as well as being irregular (between 16! and 32 days recently) I am in agony for 4 of those AF days, dosed up on everything and still scrunched up with a hot water bottle in agony. 
Anyway, I kno that norethisterone's the same stuff as the mini pill but GP assured me it won't harm my fertility when taking it as he suggested rather than every day as you would with mini pill.

On the + side, I have managed to get OH to agree to an appt to see about a proper SA! Which is on the 3rd. He'd been dragging his heels about it as he was worried about bad results. He'd actually convinced himself that I'd leave him if he didn't have good sperm results.

Oh well... onwards and upwards eh.


----------



## mrsessex

tallybee :hugs: 

Im pleased your OH is having the SA done, that is great news :thumbup: least you'll know whats what :)

Feel for you with your painful cycles :( that must be crappy :( I hope you will start to regulate a bit and can have normal cycle real soon
x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> tallybee :hugs:
> 
> Im pleased your OH is having the SA done, that is great news :thumbup: least you'll know whats what :)
> 
> Feel for you with your painful cycles :( that must be crappy :( I hope you will start to regulate a bit and can have normal cycle real soon
> x

my words exactly! lol

Yep hope you get your cycles sorted, theres nothing worse than really painful periods, I hate them......(I have had something in the past for bad p.pains I used to call them my 'magic tabs' coz they were amazing, now my 13yr old sister uses them!) Anyway, they're called mefanamic acid and they're tabs. could always ask about those xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:happydance::flower: got my 1st positive opk today:thumbup:
so not to far behind you V xx

Pic was taken a while after test.. both lines were same darkness :)
 



Attached Files:







22112010143.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> :happydance::flower: got my 1st positive opk today:thumbup:
> so not to far behind you V xx
> 
> Pic was taken a while after test.. both lines were same darkness :)

yay!!! :happydance: get busy girly!!

I got my 3rd '+' today?? surely that can't be right? can it? :shrug:
I thought that my Ov day would be earlier than this in my cycle as I thought it was late last month coz I was ill and FF couldnt get an exact date. If I do Ov 2moro then theres a chance my luteal phase could be short again :cry:

Anyway, sorry, yay for your positive, take it again 2moro tooxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i brought some tesco ones today.. much better quality :) 
last cycle i ov'd at cd15 & had a 9day LP according to FF
im on cd14 and had no temp rises yet... getting bloody confusing :haha:
just gonna :sex: ;)


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> i brought some tesco ones today.. much better quality :)
> last cycle i ov'd at cd15 & had a 9day LP according to FF
> im on cd14 and had no temp rises yet... getting bloody confusing :haha:
> just gonna :sex: ;)

it is confusing!!! But dont worry, you wont see a rise until after you Ov and you havn't Ovd yet. Mine was a little higher today than yesterday so I thought that I ovd yesterday, but then I got another positive opk when I tested this afternoon :shrug: will just see what my temp is 2moro morning....

Yer the tesco one's are better...I've ran out of them now though, so will use a cheapy one 2moro xx


----------



## mrsessex

Well it seems you two are :sex: like maniacs :haha:

Enjoy! :sex:

Still no :witch: she feels like she's knocking though arrrrggh wish she would hurry up and start so can get on wiv next cycle! Due on wed! Cccccccccmmmmmmmon! Lol


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> tallybee :hugs:
> 
> Im pleased your OH is having the SA done, that is great news :thumbup: least you'll know whats what :)
> 
> Feel for you with your painful cycles :( that must be crappy :( I hope you will start to regulate a bit and can have normal cycle real soon
> x
> 
> my words exactly! lol
> 
> Yep hope you get your cycles sorted, theres nothing worse than really painful periods, I hate them......(I have had something in the past for bad p.pains I used to call them my 'magic tabs' coz they were amazing, now my 13yr old sister uses them!) Anyway, they're called mefanamic acid and they're tabs. could always ask about those xxClick to expand...

Thanks ladies :flower:

I've tried those mefenamic acid tablets, they don't work for me unfortunately. The GP has given me a large tub of dihydrocodeine this time so we'll see. It'd be fabulous not to need them - for 9 months anyway - we can only hope.

:dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> i brought some tesco ones today.. much better quality :)
> last cycle i ov'd at cd15 & had a 9day LP according to FF
> im on cd14 and had no temp rises yet... getting bloody confusing :haha:
> just gonna :sex: ;)
> 
> it is confusing!!! But dont worry, you wont see a rise until after you Ov and you havn't Ovd yet. Mine was a little higher today than yesterday so I thought that I ovd yesterday, but then I got another positive opk when I tested this afternoon :shrug: will just see what my temp is 2moro morning....
> 
> Yer the tesco one's are better...I've ran out of them now though, so will use a cheapy one 2moro xxClick to expand...




mrsessex said:


> Well it seems you two are :sex: like maniacs :haha:
> 
> Enjoy! :sex:
> 
> Still no :witch: she feels like she's knocking though arrrrggh wish she would hurry up and start so can get on wiv next cycle! Due on wed! Cccccccccmmmmmmmon! Lol

our poor DH's they'll be glad of a break lol:haha: we'll be walking like 'John Wayne' soon :haha:


Yes Mrs Essex Enjoying the practise :haha:

if your period does come (which it might not.. you never know) sending loads of :dust: for your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Hi

AM new to this board

Just wanted to ask the person that posted that there husband/partner had a Vasectomy Reversal at the Nuffield

My husband had a Vaesctomy before he met me in January of 2006, we have him booked in for December this year, but just wanted to know what are the chances etc?

I know everyone is different and it does say that it can take up to 12 months to take effect if it works but how soon does the clinic test his sperm count after his operation?

Obviously if I fall pregnant then we know it works, lol

I do have children so I am very blessed and lucky but we desperately want a baby together

Just nervous as to whether it will work!!


----------



## Chellxx

Hi, I have just stumbled across this thread and have had a quick read through. As you can see by my tickers I had my BFP in October this year exactly 6 months after dh had his VR and we are over the moon.

We have been together 5 years and married for 4. DH has 3 children and had his Vas done 7 years before reversal, i am 28 and have no children or past pregnancies, we considered all other avenues but wanted our first action to be VR so we took the plunge in april 2010. After much research we decided on Duncan Harriss and could not of been more pleased, he done everything he could to accomodate us and even phoned up after the operation to let me know all went well as he knew how worried i was. We decided not to go for the SA as it only takes 1 swimmer to know where he is headed right?!?

We really expected this to be a longer journey than it has been and i know how extremely lucky we are to get such a happy ending but I wanted to pop on and give everyone a ray of hope and to spread some baby dust to you all. These miricals do happen and I hope that you all get your VBFP in the very near future xxxxxxxcxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsessex

Wow thanks for your post :flower: Im sure someone else on here went with your surgeon, but cant remember who :blush:

6 months aint bad is it! you must be THRILLED!!! 

Our reversal was 6 years post vasectomy..similar to your 7

Thankyou so much for your post :)

Wish you a very healthy & happy 9 months! x


----------



## mrsessex

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> AM new to this board
> 
> Just wanted to ask the person that posted that there husband/partner had a Vasectomy Reversal at the Nuffield
> 
> My husband had a Vaesctomy before he met me in January of 2006, we have him booked in for December this year, but just wanted to know what are the chances etc?
> 
> I know everyone is different and it does say that it can take up to 12 months to take effect if it works but how soon does the clinic test his sperm count after his operation?
> 
> Obviously if I fall pregnant then we know it works, lol
> 
> I do have children so I am very blessed and lucky but we desperately want a baby together
> 
> Just nervous as to whether it will work!!

Hi ya

Have you had a read through the whole thread? its well worth a read and you'll see on of our ladies just become preggy :) 6 weeks after the op

Good luck... it'll be fine :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Wow thanks for your post :flower: Im sure someone else on here went with your surgeon, but cant remember who :blush:
> 
> 6 months aint bad is it! you must be THRILLED!!!
> 
> Our reversal was 6 years post vasectomy..similar to your 7
> 
> Thankyou so much for your post :)
> 
> Wish you a very healthy & happy 9 months! x

Hi and welcome, i love hearing of all the sucess after vr.. Its hard to research them on the net...

It was live in hope who used duncan harriss (well her dh :haha:) :thumbup:

Took my opk and the line dark again :thumbup:
(it was fainter for a bit, but after about 4-5mins it was same as test line.. is this right?:shrug:)


----------



## mrsessex

Afternoon :D

Well my opk's this month stayed dark for bout 3 days in all...but i only took notice of the first day :shrug: just keep bonking :haha:

:witch: just came ! HURAH!!!! i dont want any hugs etc ..im actually pleased two reasons

It was a 31 day cycle...its been a day shorter every month since Aug....so im pleased with that :D

And... means i can scrub off Novembers cycle...which was full of temping/opk's/pre'seed/...and im a bit :shrug: with all that <<<< so this next month...back to raw basics of :sex: when ever and where ever :haha:

Its also a good thing that im like clockwork with my cycle give or take a day or two ...THAT gives me comfort at my age :haha: 
x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Afternoon :D
> 
> Well my opk's this month stayed dark for bout 3 days in all...but i only took notice of the first day :shrug: just keep bonking :haha:
> 
> :witch: just came ! HURAH!!!! i dont want any hugs etc ..im actually pleased two reasons
> 
> It was a 31 day cycle...its been a day shorter every month since Aug....so im pleased with that :D
> 
> And... means i can scrub off Novembers cycle...which was full of temping/opk's/pre'seed/...and im a bit :shrug: with all that <<<< so this next month...back to raw basics of :sex: when ever and where ever :haha:
> 
> Its also a good thing that im like clockwork with my cycle give or take a day or two ...THAT gives me comfort at my age :haha:
> x

Thank you.. its the 1st time ive ever done it so its all new to me :shrug:
because my cycles are not bang on 28days like before, i was worried if everything was working as it should:dohh: so i have been charting for 1 1/2 cycles:haha: and just started opk'ing and was so chuffed to get 2 pink lines.. i said to hubby " my eggs _ARE_ cooking... not just shriveled up:haha:

Which ever way works best & stress free for you, will get u ur :bfp: very soon :)


----------



## mrsessex

Yes your eggs are fine! You're only 28!!!! I got 6 years in you luv! :haha: mine are prob eying up the walking sticks as we speak-- they got wheelchairs on order :haha: 

Yes comforting to know we're ovulating and ticking along

Yes also it's great to be stress free and I'm not stressed never get stressed and can bet that's the reason my cycle is A OK ... Hurah- again!

Our new wag with the preggy after 6 months has given me more PMA :thumbup:

Ohhhh I'm starrrving! Gonna cook myself a jacket & prawns yum x


----------



## reversal

Chellxx said:


> Hi, I have just stumbled across this thread and have had a quick read through. As you can see by my tickers I had my BFP in October this year exactly 6 months after dh had his VR and we are over the moon.
> 
> We have been together 5 years and married for 4. DH has 3 children and had his Vas done 7 years before reversal, i am 28 and have no children or past pregnancies, we considered all other avenues but wanted our first action to be VR so we took the plunge in april 2010. After much research we decided on Duncan Harriss and could not of been more pleased, he done everything he could to accomodate us and even phoned up after the operation to let me know all went well as he knew how worried i was. We decided not to go for the SA as it only takes 1 swimmer to know where he is headed right?!?
> 
> We really expected this to be a longer journey than it has been and i know how extremely lucky we are to get such a happy ending but I wanted to pop on and give everyone a ray of hope and to spread some baby dust to you all. These miricals do happen and I hope that you all get your VBFP in the very near future xxxxxxxcxxxxxxxx

Thats great hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> AM new to this board
> 
> Just wanted to ask the person that posted that there husband/partner had a Vasectomy Reversal at the Nuffield
> 
> My husband had a Vaesctomy before he met me in January of 2006, we have him booked in for December this year, but just wanted to know what are the chances etc?
> 
> I know everyone is different and it does say that it can take up to 12 months to take effect if it works but how soon does the clinic test his sperm count after his operation?
> 
> Obviously if I fall pregnant then we know it works, lol
> 
> I do have children so I am very blessed and lucky but we desperately want a baby together
> 
> Just nervous as to whether it will work!!

Hi!! :wave:

Just wanted to welcome you aswell!! I hope you are enjoying your time in Baby & Bump so far, we're a nice bunch!! :thumbup:

There are a couple of people on here who had their VR done at at Nuffield Hospital and would gladly give you more info. The time for SA after VR varies from hospital to hospital, I went to a BMI hospital and have to wait 12 weeks but others dont have to wait as long....

Good luck on your TTC after VR journey :happydance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Afternoon :D
> 
> Well my opk's this month stayed dark for bout 3 days in all...but i only took notice of the first day :shrug: just keep bonking :haha:
> 
> :witch: just came ! HURAH!!!! i dont want any hugs etc ..im actually pleased two reasons
> 
> It was a 31 day cycle...its been a day shorter every month since Aug....so im pleased with that :D
> 
> And... means i can scrub off Novembers cycle...which was full of temping/opk's/pre'seed/...and im a bit :shrug: with all that <<<< so this next month...back to raw basics of :sex: when ever and where ever :haha:
> 
> Its also a good thing that im like clockwork with my cycle give or take a day or two ...THAT gives me comfort at my age :haha:
> x

:wave:

Glad you're feeling ok about af visiting....I got like that last month, waiting is hard enough then you wait so long and you just want to know either way and if its AF then you know you can just start again and dont have to wait again until afew more weeks. I'm in my dpo now I'm sure and I already want to know either way!! :dohh:

:thumbup:great to hear about our newest members 6month BFP after VR!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

So are you all :sex: :haha: no more :sex: for me till Friday :haha:

:dust: for everyone :dust:

X


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> So are you all :sex: :haha: no more :sex: for me till Friday :haha:
> 
> :dust: for everyone :dust:
> 
> X

you have a short :witch: i go 5 days grrrrrrr

give ur hubby a rest period :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you lovely ladies on the thread!!!! I wont be on much this week because i have alot of school work to do and packing up, before we head out to my brother's house thursday morning. good luck and baby dust to everyone!! i hope we all get our :bfp:'s this month!!!! :dust: :dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/26-1.gif


----------



## leafygreenmum

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> AM new to this board
> 
> Just wanted to ask the person that posted that there husband/partner had a Vasectomy Reversal at the Nuffield
> 
> My husband had a Vaesctomy before he met me in January of 2006, we have him booked in for December this year, but just wanted to know what are the chances etc?
> 
> I know everyone is different and it does say that it can take up to 12 months to take effect if it works but how soon does the clinic test his sperm count after his operation?
> 
> Obviously if I fall pregnant then we know it works, lol
> 
> I do have children so I am very blessed and lucky but we desperately want a baby together
> 
> Just nervous as to whether it will work!!

:hi: Hi! My OH had his reversal at the Nuffield on sep 27th. He gave a sample 4 weeks after the op and we received the results less than 2 weeks later. We found out a week ago that I am preggo, so yes, it can work!!! :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Just wanted to say congratulations leafygreenmum, fab news for you, and a ray of hope for the rest of us. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats leafygreenmum! :cloud9:
Good luck to all you other post vr ladies - sending lots of babydust your way! Don't give up hope, vr does work!


----------



## x melanie x

Hiya :hi: please can I join the thread??

I'm 33 and my DH is 42.... he had a vasectomy in Jan 09, then a reversal in Nov 09 at Spire Solihull, after we realised it was the biggest mistake of our lives. we have two beautiful boys, aged 2 and 4 and would love to expand our family.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## mrsessex

x melanie x said:


> Hiya :hi: please can I join the thread??
> 
> I'm 33 and my DH is 42.... he had a vasectomy in Jan 09, then a reversal in Nov 09 at Spire Solihull, after we realised it was the biggest mistake of our lives. we have two beautiful boys, aged 2 and 4 and would love to expand our family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx

Hello and welcome!!

Wow your story very similar to mine!

We have 2 boys, and did the BIGGEST mistake too in 2004... and only had it reversed in Aug this year...so very early days 

Did you get a SA done?

Cant believe it was only a few months between ops!!!! Oh noooo!!!! how did your hubby take the news you wanted it reversed lol 
x


----------



## ababytogether

Test


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry about test post it wasnt letting me post earlier

Leafy could I ask who done your partners op, was it a Dr Pocock? Quite an appropriate name I thought, lol

Also how long was it between your OH first OP to having his reversal?

Did you have to ask to have his SPerm count checked or do they test it within 4 weeks as routine?

Sorry for all the questions, am just anxious


----------



## wannabeprego

x melanie x said:


> Hiya :hi: please can I join the thread??
> 
> I'm 33 and my DH is 42.... he had a vasectomy in Jan 09, then a reversal in Nov 09 at Spire Solihull, after we realised it was the biggest mistake of our lives. we have two beautiful boys, aged 2 and 4 and would love to expand our family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx

Hi Melanie, and welcome to the thread, good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls I just wanted to stop in and mention before I head up to pack for our trip in the morning, i am getting lucky because I Ovulated today, the day before we drive up to my brother's for the holidays. So me and DH got in some :sex: this afternoon!! We also are planning on having :sex: in the morning before we head up to my brother's tomorrow since it is tuff to get in any BD'ing time well at the relatives house!!!

Check out my OPK, the test line is darker than the control line!!!:happydance::happydance: Looks like I will have a chance this month after all!!!:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07443-1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats leafygreen on your :bfp:!!! Thanks for sharing your story and giving us ladies hope!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> AM new to this board
> 
> Just wanted to ask the person that posted that there husband/partner had a Vasectomy Reversal at the Nuffield
> 
> My husband had a Vaesctomy before he met me in January of 2006, we have him booked in for December this year, but just wanted to know what are the chances etc?
> 
> I know everyone is different and it does say that it can take up to 12 months to take effect if it works but how soon does the clinic test his sperm count after his operation?
> 
> Obviously if I fall pregnant then we know it works, lol
> 
> I do have children so I am very blessed and lucky but we desperately want a baby together
> 
> Just nervous as to whether it will work!!

Welcome to the thread!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

I haven't forgotten, but I will add our new members onto the frint page tonight if I get a few mins!! Thanks to you all for dropping in and joining us all here!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi ladies and a warm welcome to our new wags :flower:

I couldnt get on here last night i was so ill, think i had that 24hr sickness & 'D' bug i couldnt move from the bathroom :( then my lil lad woke up being sick too. Bless DH he was looking after me n lil one mopping up sick etc... what a star... i do bloody love him :)

anyway i didnt do my temp thismorning felt to bad last night to set my alarm, i didn't have a + 'O' test yesterday either so does that mean i have already 'O'vd'?


----------



## sawah

Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!

Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

sawah said:


> Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
> But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!
> 
> Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon

congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## mrsessex

sawah said:


> Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
> But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!
> 
> Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon

Congratulations :dance: that is fantastic!!!!!

So soon too!!

I wish you happy & healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi ladies and a warm welcome to our new wags :flower:
> 
> I couldnt get on here last night i was so ill, think i had that 24hr sickness & 'D' bug i couldnt move from the bathroom :( then my lil lad woke up being sick too. Bless DH he was looking after me n lil one mopping up sick etc... what a star... i do bloody love him :)
> 
> anyway i didnt do my temp thismorning felt to bad last night to set my alarm, i didn't have a + 'O' test yesterday either so does that mean i have already 'O'vd'?

Oh nooo :hugs: speedy recovery!
 
Yes you've ovulated i would have thought...so your prob 1 or 2 DPO xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

sawah said:


> Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
> But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!
> 
> Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon

Wow, congrats! See you over in 1st tri? :wohoo:

Come on all you VR WAGs! You can do it! Sticky beans all round! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## x melanie x

mrsessex said:


> x melanie x said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :hi: please can I join the thread??
> 
> I'm 33 and my DH is 42.... he had a vasectomy in Jan 09, then a reversal in Nov 09 at Spire Solihull, after we realised it was the biggest mistake of our lives. we have two beautiful boys, aged 2 and 4 and would love to expand our family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx
> 
> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> Wow your story very similar to mine!
> 
> We have 2 boys, and did the BIGGEST mistake too in 2004... and only had it reversed in Aug this year...so very early days
> 
> Did you get a SA done?
> 
> Cant believe it was only a few months between ops!!!! Oh noooo!!!! how did your hubby take the news you wanted it reversed lol
> xClick to expand...


my hubby was not the best pleased when i asked him about a reversal, i think it was the same day he had the op! i just knew it was the worst mistake ever, so i let the subject drop for a few months. however when we were on holiday he said out of the blue he would get it done if it's what i really wanted. we postponed the first vasectomy op, but then went ahead as we were running out of time before he would need another consultation. really really silly. we were totally sleep deprived at the time as our youngest son was only 6 months old and hadn't slept more than a couple of hours at a time!

anyway... he has had three SA's - all have had sperm, but the motility isn't good, although improving. we've not been given any more info. may go to the GP after Christmas for more tests. staying postive though. good luck xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies and a warm welcome to our new wags :flower:
> 
> I couldnt get on here last night i was so ill, think i had that 24hr sickness & 'D' bug i couldnt move from the bathroom :( then my lil lad woke up being sick too. Bless DH he was looking after me n lil one mopping up sick etc... what a star... i do bloody love him :)
> 
> anyway i didnt do my temp thismorning felt to bad last night to set my alarm, i didn't have a + 'O' test yesterday either so does that mean i have already 'O'vd'?
> 
> Oh nooo :hugs: speedy recovery!
> 
> Yes you've ovulated i would have thought...so your prob 1 or 2 DPO xxxClick to expand...

thank you i'm starting to feel human again :haha: nasty bug! 
im cd17 today and my last positive was cd15 soprob O'vd on cd15 then?:shrug::haha:


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies and a warm welcome to our new wags :flower:
> 
> I couldnt get on here last night i was so ill, think i had that 24hr sickness & 'D' bug i couldnt move from the bathroom :( then my lil lad woke up being sick too. Bless DH he was looking after me n lil one mopping up sick etc... what a star... i do bloody love him :)
> 
> anyway i didnt do my temp thismorning felt to bad last night to set my alarm, i didn't have a + 'O' test yesterday either so does that mean i have already 'O'vd'?
> 
> Oh nooo :hugs: speedy recovery!
> 
> Yes you've ovulated i would have thought...so your prob 1 or 2 DPO xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you i'm starting to feel human again :haha: nasty bug!
> im cd17 today and my last positive was cd15 soprob O'vd on cd15 then?:shrug::haha:Click to expand...

 Yeah i'd say you ovulated a day or two after your FIRST strong positive opk xxx


----------



## mrsessex

x melanie x said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x melanie x said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :hi: please can I join the thread??
> 
> I'm 33 and my DH is 42.... he had a vasectomy in Jan 09, then a reversal in Nov 09 at Spire Solihull, after we realised it was the biggest mistake of our lives. we have two beautiful boys, aged 2 and 4 and would love to expand our family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx
> 
> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> Wow your story very similar to mine!
> 
> We have 2 boys, and did the BIGGEST mistake too in 2004... and only had it reversed in Aug this year...so very early days
> 
> Did you get a SA done?
> 
> Cant believe it was only a few months between ops!!!! Oh noooo!!!! how did your hubby take the news you wanted it reversed lol
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> my hubby was not the best pleased when i asked him about a reversal, i think it was the same day he had the op! i just knew it was the worst mistake ever, so i let the subject drop for a few months. however when we were on holiday he said out of the blue he would get it done if it's what i really wanted. we postponed the first vasectomy op, but then went ahead as we were running out of time before he would need another consultation. really really silly. we were totally sleep deprived at the time as our youngest son was only 6 months old and hadn't slept more than a couple of hours at a time!
> 
> anyway... he has had three SA's - all have had sperm, but the motility isn't good, although improving. we've not been given any more info. may go to the GP after Christmas for more tests. staying postive though. good luck xxClick to expand...

I bet he wasnt pleased! :haha: prob about as pleased as my hubby was :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: i was onto my hubby since about 5 yrs ago to get it reversed but he wouldnt :nope: took me to threat splitting up to change his mind, cruel i know but broodyness is a killer isnt it :shrug:

Anyway all ok now :thumbup: and just waiting for those 2 magic pink lines

Sorry to hear the motility is bad :( has he taken any supplements?


----------



## mrsessex

Oh forgot :haha:

Bought hubster Wellman Conception tabs today :haha: thought id push me luck......and he said 'ok'! :dance: shocked shocked & shocked...bless him

Hope this gets the numbers up a bit? who knows? even though the surgeon said no tabs....im a bit :shrug: cant hurt can it!

x


----------



## reversal

sawah said:


> Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
> But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!
> 
> Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon

congratulations thats great news hope you have a happy healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

sawah said:


> Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
> But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!
> 
> Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon

:wave: Hey!!

Congratulations sawah!!! Amazing news!!! :wohoo::wohoo: we're so pleased for you!!

and a h appy birthday to Joel on his first birthday!! :flower:

Congratulations again!! I've added your BFP on the front page! :happydance:


----------



## sawah

Thankyou SO much girls :) 
I still cant believe it :wacko:

Thankyou for Joels birthday wishes :hugs: Really means alot :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> x melanie x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x melanie x said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :hi: please can I join the thread??
> 
> I'm 33 and my DH is 42.... he had a vasectomy in Jan 09, then a reversal in Nov 09 at Spire Solihull, after we realised it was the biggest mistake of our lives. we have two beautiful boys, aged 2 and 4 and would love to expand our family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx
> 
> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> Wow your story very similar to mine!
> 
> We have 2 boys, and did the BIGGEST mistake too in 2004... and only had it reversed in Aug this year...so very early days
> 
> Did you get a SA done?
> 
> Cant believe it was only a few months between ops!!!! Oh noooo!!!! how did your hubby take the news you wanted it reversed lol
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> my hubby was not the best pleased when i asked him about a reversal, i think it was the same day he had the op! i just knew it was the worst mistake ever, so i let the subject drop for a few months. however when we were on holiday he said out of the blue he would get it done if it's what i really wanted. we postponed the first vasectomy op, but then went ahead as we were running out of time before he would need another consultation. really really silly. we were totally sleep deprived at the time as our youngest son was only 6 months old and hadn't slept more than a couple of hours at a time!
> 
> anyway... he has had three SA's - all have had sperm, but the motility isn't good, although improving. we've not been given any more info. may go to the GP after Christmas for more tests. staying postive though. good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet he wasnt pleased! :haha: prob about as pleased as my hubby was :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: i was onto my hubby since about 5 yrs ago to get it reversed but he wouldnt :nope: took me to threat splitting up to change his mind, cruel i know but broodyness is a killer isnt it :shrug:
> 
> Anyway all ok now :thumbup: and just waiting for those 2 magic pink lines
> 
> Sorry to hear the motility is bad :( has he taken any supplements?Click to expand...

Same here:nope:



mrsessex said:


> Oh forgot :haha:
> 
> Bought hubster Wellman Conception tabs today :haha: thought id push me luck......and he said 'ok'! :dance: shocked shocked & shocked...bless him
> 
> Hope this gets the numbers up a bit? who knows? even though the surgeon said no tabs....im a bit :shrug: cant hurt can it!
> 
> x

:thumbup: well done:thumbup: i dont see what harm they can do... in my book anything that helps:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Congratulations sawah!

On the vitamins topic, my OH has not been taking the fertilaid I got, which is a bit annoying since I also think anything that helps should be tried, and they were blinkin expensive as well! He was really good at first but he seems to have forgotten! I hate to push him tho as he's still got a bit of a bee in his bonnet that I'll ditch him if he can't 'come up with the goods' as it were.
Oh well only a week till his appt with the gp about getting SA. I'm hoping that if it turns out not so great he might be more open to taking supplements again.

:dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Corrrrrr I thought I was the only woman here to have had the " I need a man to give me a child " type convo :haha: well I just don't think men GET IT?!!!!

Mine wasnt listening for years about another baby. He thought we had 2 boys, and that was that. Broodyness is not something men get and why should they :shrug:

Wished we'd never had gotten the snip now!

And to think I booked it in the first place!!!!! Aaarrrrrrgggghhhhh I even paid for it :dohh: 

What a twat


----------



## ababytogether

Well we have had a date through after having the hospital cancel one, and then us as it was far too close for Christmas and wasnt right that my OH would be laid up for the festive period, so we are booked in and raring to go for 18th January 2011, a fantastic start to hopefully a wonderful and exciting 2011

Very nervous and apprehensive about it all, as to whether it will work but we wont know unless we try, has made me appreciate just how much it will mean to have a baby of our own together (if it works), and feels like a lifetime away for the op now, I thought I was done and dusted having 4 of my own children, but my feelings to want another child with my new husband are overpowering and I pray that it works for us 

Thanks for listening


----------



## mrsessex

ababytogether said:


> Well we have had a date through after having the hospital cancel one, and then us as it was far too close for Christmas and wasnt right that my OH would be laid up for the festive period, so we are booked in and raring to go for 18th January 2011, a fantastic start to hopefully a wonderful and exciting 2011
> 
> Very nervous and apprehensive about it all, as to whether it will work but we wont know unless we try, has made me appreciate just how much it will mean to have a baby of our own together (if it works), and feels like a lifetime away for the op now, I thought I was done and dusted having 4 of my own children, but my feelings to want another child with my new husband are overpowering and I pray that it works for us
> 
> Thanks for listening

You'll be fine :hugs:

We've all been through it with our OH's and got through to the other side :)

Its a fairly simple operation and the recovery is roughly 1-3 weeks 

Pop back into the thread whenever you feel like it, we're all very welcoming 

xxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Corrrrrr I thought I was the only woman here to have had the " I need a man to give me a child " type convo :haha: well I just don't think men GET IT?!!!!

i agree there... :thumbup: 
no you werent the only one... men are wired up wrong lol x


----------



## justonexxx

Hi ladies how is everyone??? thank god its Friday had a crazy week at work currently on CD24 of a 28 day cycle been feeling EXHAUSTED, really hungry, very moody, and strange gassy/cramping feelings in tummy for few days. The past few mornings I've been waking up at 5am for a wee instead of 8am and having weird dreams (including one about being pregnant for one day and giving birth to a baby boy(he slid straight out!) I then rushed around trying to get him milk and panicking I had nothing for him!!!!! VERY ODD DREAM ha ha. 
Hoping it may be... but trying not to get too excited as have been let down before. sometimes when you want something so bad your mind plays tricks could well be the witch on her way!!! boo!


----------



## mrsessex

justonexxx said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone??? thank god its Friday had a crazy week at work currently on CD24 of a 28 day cycle been feeling EXHAUSTED, really hungry, very moody, and strange gassy/cramping feelings in tummy for few days. The past few mornings I've been waking up at 5am for a wee instead of 8am and having weird dreams (including one about being pregnant for one day and giving birth to a baby boy(he slid straight out!) I then rushed around trying to get him milk and panicking I had nothing for him!!!!! VERY ODD DREAM ha ha.
> Hoping it may be... but trying not to get too excited as have been let down before. sometimes when you want something so bad your mind plays tricks could well be the witch on her way!!! boo!

It will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone??? thank god its Friday had a crazy week at work currently on CD24 of a 28 day cycle been feeling EXHAUSTED, really hungry, very moody, and strange gassy/cramping feelings in tummy for few days. The past few mornings I've been waking up at 5am for a wee instead of 8am and having weird dreams (including one about being pregnant for one day and giving birth to a baby boy(he slid straight out!) I then rushed around trying to get him milk and panicking I had nothing for him!!!!! VERY ODD DREAM ha ha.
> Hoping it may be... but trying not to get too excited as have been let down before. sometimes when you want something so bad your mind plays tricks could well be the witch on her way!!! boo!

oooh fingers crossed for you, but your right, your mind can do some pretty mean things to you!! I had the same last month, but I must admit, yours do seem more pregnancy like, so fingers crossed! yay!! Strange about your dream....I love dreams, I always like to think that they mean something :thumbup: well I hope your wait isnt too long now and that you find out one way or the other pretty soon, fingers crossed its a :bfp: and that evil :witch: doesn't show!! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey! I've made some changes to the front page, please let me know if I've got anything wrong....there are afew people who I cant find how long since their original vasectomy, so please just let me know! xx


----------



## sawah

Just read your front page & mines wrong :haha:
We only had the reversal sept 14th this year he had his original vasectomy last september hun :)

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

sawah said:


> Just read your front page & mines wrong :haha:
> We only had the reversal sept 14th this year he had his original vasectomy last september hun :)
> 
> Sending lots of :dust:

:dohh: so sorry!! :dohh: I left it blank coz on your original post I wasn't sure when your DH had it reversed :shrug:



sawah said:


> :hi: thought id come and join you all in here
> Im Sarah 26 DF is 30... Erm he had his original vasectomy Sept 09 whilst we we're expecting our third little boy as we we're happy & our family felt complete! Then only two months prior to his op our beautiful little boy was born sleeping :cry:
> From that point on the op felt like that biggest mistake of our lives :(
> I have wrote my results in the results thread
> ~Sorry for the long post :hugs:

I'll add it on now :thumbup: xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

sawah said:


> Sorry iv not really been on here...It was Joels 1st birthday over weekend so been a tough few weeks
> But I just wanted to let you know I got a faint :bfp: on wednesday & another one today..Also already started been sick!!
> 
> Really hope all you ladies get a :bfp: very soon

CONGRATS!!!!!!! I hope that you have a H&H nine months!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## justonexxx

Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:


I'm due AF on Tues night/Wednesday.
Had lots of symptoms past 2ww- strange feelings in tummy, headaches, dizziness, huge increase in appetite,VERY tired, waking up at 5.00am 4 nights in row then at least three times last night, vivid dreams etc...
I'm starting to think I'm crazy! I used one of those 10mui stick from ebay surely SOMETHING would appear if I was as they are super sensitive????


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm due AF on Tues night/Wednesday.
> Had lots of symptoms past 2ww- strange feelings in tummy, headaches, dizziness, huge increase in appetite,VERY tired, waking up at 5.00am 4 nights in row then at least three times last night, vivid dreams etc...
> I'm starting to think I'm crazy! I used one of those 10mui stick from ebay surely SOMETHING would appear if I was as they are super sensitive????

If :af: doesn't show up Tues then test again!!! :thumbup: You will get your :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Jeeeez i swear im fertile :dohh: My period was Nov 23rd... but I swear im O'ing or about to :wacko: mad. Am cramping, pulling, twinging etc left side, not painful but screaming O!

Better get :sex: 'ing :haha: HOW early!?!

Anyone else O early before?


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Jeeeez i swear im fertile :dohh: My period was Nov 23rd... but I swear im O'ing or about to :wacko: mad. Am cramping, pulling, twinging etc left side, not painful but screaming O!
> 
> Better get :sex: 'ing :haha: HOW early!?!
> 
> Anyone else O early before?

wow that is early??? blimey?! was your period 'normal'?? my mum said that with my youngest sister she had two normal periods whilst pregnant!! :shrug: you never know!! just :sex: to make sure, any excuse for abit of sexy-time!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## justonexxx

AF due tomorrow! had all sorts of symptoms last 2ww.Tested negative 11dpo. Have a feeling Im not pg tho :-( Bummer. crossing my fingers xxxxx
BUT Have my SMEP plan ready for December hee hee


----------



## reversal

justonexxx said:


> AF due tomorrow! had all sorts of symptoms last 2ww.Tested negative 11dpo. Have a feeling Im not pg tho :-( Bummer. crossing my fingers xxxxx
> BUT Have my SMEP plan ready for December hee hee

fingers crossed she doesnt show


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> AF due tomorrow! had all sorts of symptoms last 2ww.Tested negative 11dpo. Have a feeling Im not pg tho :-( Bummer. crossing my fingers xxxxx
> BUT Have my SMEP plan ready for December hee hee

Good Luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am in the 2WW as well..:wacko:. I have been using the internet cheapy tests and have been testing super early and nothing yet, maybe something faint on one, but nothing for sure. I am going to try to be patient and wait a few more days to test again since I am almost out of tests right now, and I hate spending money on store bought tests unless I am late for sure for AF, AF is due on 12/10/10... Wish me luck...:thumbup:


----------



## reversal

wannabeprego said:


> I am in the 2WW as well..:wacko:. I have been using the internet cheapy tests and have been testing super early and nothing yet, maybe something faint on one, but nothing for sure. I am going to try to be patient and wait a few more days to test again since I am almost out of tests right now, and I hate spending money on store bought tests unless I am late for sure for AF, AF is due on 12/10/10... Wish me luck...:thumbup:

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: and :dust::dust: for you x


----------



## mrsessex

:dust: for all XXXXX


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

my witch is due on (or around :haha: )the 4th dec.. :thumbup: dont think i'll get a :bfp: but keeping a open mind :)

typical that i ovulated on the 22nd nov... the day i was ill and couldnt get up the stairs let alone :sex: :dohh: but did manage to get some in 2 days before:happydance::haha:


----------



## mrsessex

Well you never know!!!! :dance: still a chance...and :spermy: hang around for days :dance:

Heres hoping :thumbup: x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Well you never know!!!! :dance: still a chance...and :spermy: hang around for days :dance:
> 
> Heres hoping :thumbup: x

yes that is true.. not getting any hopes up though:thumbup: taking it as it comes know... expecting the :witch: but if she dont come then :happydance:

i read u think ur 'O'ing early.... perfect weather for snugging and :sex: :thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mrsessex

Oh yeah perfect weather for :sex: :haha:

Im certain O is happening soon... if not those cramps were a mystery.. yes :sex: is happening but hubby on a downer right now he suffers with S.A.D !! and gets really low!!!! doesnt help he has to get up at 4.30 every morning... bless him ...the weather aint helping..so :sex: will be few and far between this month!...think i be ass lucky to get preg before crimbo :rofl: gotta laugh!
x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i know how he feels think ive bloody got that this year cant shake it off at all.. feel my normalself 1 minute, then down in the dumps the next :( think its the dark early nights grrrrrr... think im gonna put my crimbo stuff up make it fel cosy and christmassy might cheer the mood :haha:

i keep falling asleep before bedtime on the sofa feel to knackered to :sex: :haha: x


Dont think i'll see a :bfp: this side of xmas either but will start 2011 positive :)


----------



## mrsessex

Yes heres to a fabulous 2011!!

We will get preg some point!

x


----------



## live_in_hope

same here ladies!! Here's for what's going to be an amazing 2011!!!!  :hugs: and :dust: to us all xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Well you never know!!!! :dance: still a chance...and :spermy: hang around for days :dance:
> 
> Heres hoping :thumbup: x
> 
> yes that is true.. not getting any hopes up though:thumbup: taking it as it comes know... expecting the :witch: but if she dont come then :happydance:
> 
> i read u think ur 'O'ing early.... perfect weather for snugging and :sex: :thumbup:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! :dust: :dust: :dust: I hope the :witch: stays away!!! :af:I hope we all get our :bfp:'s soon!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

mrsessex said:


> Oh yeah perfect weather for :sex: :haha:
> 
> Im certain O is happening soon... if not those cramps were a mystery.. yes :sex: is happening but hubby on a downer right now he suffers with S.A.D !! and gets really low!!!! doesnt help he has to get up at 4.30 every morning... bless him ...the weather aint helping..so :sex: will be few and far between this month!...think i be ass lucky to get preg before crimbo :rofl: gotta laugh!
> x

Good luck!!!!!:winkwink: I hope you O soon and that the :spermy: catches the egg!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

You too!!! 

:dust: x


----------



## wannabeprego

So I might be grasping at straws here,and testing super early, LOL :wacko:or getting the hallucinating line eye, but I swear I see a very, very faint second line on my internet cheapy HPT. I was holding it up to my negative OPK so you can see where the second line should be, I think I can see a little something..:shrug:............ What do you ladies think?????:wacko:

This is the same two tests with photos taken at different angles...:haha:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07469.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07467.jpg


----------



## mrsessex

Hey!

Im on an iPhone so can't reeeeeeally see :cry:

8dpo v v v v early tho,,, but go buy a first response! X
Hope this is IT for you!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh 8dpo, I thought I was inpatient! lol. If you can see a line then keep testing each day until it gets darker!! :happydance: ooh I hope this is it!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## reversal

I see the line on the pink test :happydance::happydance: good luck I hope the line get darker :hugs:


----------



## sawah

Popping in to see how everyone is :)
Oooh really hope this is the start of another bfp :happydance:
Goodluck girls


----------



## SeeJay

Going for 2nd IUI today! In office now, keep FX for me. Good luck to everyone!!!:flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

SeeJay said:


> Going for 2nd IUI today! In office now, keep FX for me. Good luck to everyone!!!:flower:

oooh Good Luck!! We'll all be thinking of you!! :flower:xxx :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

SeeJay said:


> Going for 2nd IUI today! In office now, keep FX for me. Good luck to everyone!!!:flower:

All the best :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

SeeJay said:


> Going for 2nd IUI today! In office now, keep FX for me. Good luck to everyone!!!:flower:

Good Luck to you hun!!! :flower::winkwink: I got my fingers crossed for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## reversal

SeeJay said:


> Going for 2nd IUI today! In office now, keep FX for me. Good luck to everyone!!!:flower:

thinking off you fx good luck :hugs:


----------



## SeeJay

So now I'm waiting to do my IUI with US guidance. All was well and I mentioned something about how I swear I felt it (the sperm) coming back out last time I had this done and the doc threw on the brakes and changed up the plan. I have read that it doesn't matter, the sperm stay where they need to be, evidently that's not always the case. Waiting for my bladder to fill right now, then he's gonna try again. He's going to look at it on US to make sure it goes right. I have a feeling this won't be as comfortable as the last one. A little nervous!:wacko:


----------



## leafygreenmum

Just popped in to say hi :hi:
Looks like we've got another :bfp:! Congratulations Wannabepreggo, my line was faint like yours at first, thats why I did another 4 tests!!! :haha: But I can defo see a line there! :happydance:
Heres some more baby dust for everyone, it seems to be working!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

SeeJay said:


> So now I'm waiting to do my IUI with US guidance. All was well and I mentioned something about how I swear I felt it (the sperm) coming back out last time I had this done and the doc threw on the brakes and changed up the plan. I have read that it doesn't matter, the sperm stay where they need to be, evidently that's not always the case. Waiting for my bladder to fill right now, then he's gonna try again. He's going to look at it on US to make sure it goes right. I have a feeling this won't be as comfortable as the last one. A little nervous!:wacko:

Awww, i hope you werent too nervous:hugs:I hope that everything went well hun, and that it was a comfortable process for you...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

reversal said:


> I see the line on the pink test :happydance::happydance: good luck I hope the line get darker :hugs:

Thanks for your feed back hun, the pink test is an OPK with a negative result, the blue one is the HPT.. I held them up side by side so you guys could see where the second line should be on the HPT...:winkwink:

I am about to go run out to the store to buy a First Response Early results test, I want to wait a few days, but I have a feeling that I will be breaking down and testing tomorrow morning...:wacko: LOL


----------



## reversal

wannabeprego said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> I see the line on the pink test :happydance::happydance: good luck I hope the line get darker :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your feed back hun, the pink test is an OPK with a negative result, the blue one is the HPT.. I held them up side by side so you guys could see where the second line should be on the HPT...:winkwink:
> 
> I am about to go run out to the store to buy a First Response Early results test, I want to wait a few days, but I have a feeling that I will be breaking down and testing tomorrow morning...:wacko: LOLClick to expand...

oh I cant help myself I alway test too early then get disheartened when I get a bfn, good luck hope it is a bfp for you


----------



## tallybee

I hope this is the start of your bfp wannabeprego!

OH has just text me, he's just been to the GP and got his referral for the hospital for SA :happydance::happydance:
About bloody time!:wacko:

Well obviously we'd prefer to find out by way of a bfp... but even if it's not, at least we'll have an idea of our chances once we get SA. 

This snow is really getting beyond a joke! The car's buried under, not helped by the neighbours digging theirs out. 

Oh and if anyone wants a laugh this is my OH in the snow!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88YbDD239Sk
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsessex

:rofl: how funny :rofl: he's a nut!!!


God you got it deep there!!!! 

Glad your referal is through for your SA :hugs:

Keep us informed xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks mrsessex, it is a huge relief that he's finally up for finding out properly. He seemed to think that once the reversal was done it would 'just happen', not understanding that it's a bit more complicated than that. I also had to spell out very clearly to him that the agony I am in when I do get my AF... if there's no chance then I might as well go back on BC as I can't take it each month if there is no chance of getting preggy! 

LOL yea he's funny. We've been catching a bit of cabin fever as we've all been stuck in, he had no way of getting to work so has been working from home (he works with computer systems and can do it remotely if needs be). 
Luckily the buses seem to be running today and he's set off to work after the GP appointment this morning. 

The schools have been off all week, and judging by the weather forecast it won't be much better next week either - I just think it is crappy, I mean they manage in Canada and places!

Oh well lots of scope for snow fun, must make the most of it lol!


----------



## tallybee

Oh dear, no sooner had I posted that about OH being able to get into work, he's called and said that he's got to the train station and all services are cancelled! D'oh! We are stupidly unprepared for weather here!


----------



## mrsessex

Yeah I know what you mean about men just not hearing our need for a baby every month

My hubby once the reversal was done was like 'well if it happens it happens' 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO luv!!! :dohh: I aint just paid nearly £3k for it to maybe happen!!!!! it HAS to :dohh: he's good really but just think because we got preg so easy last time , we prob will this time :dohh:

I wish!! Im 34 now! and nearly 12 years older than i was first time i was preggy :haha: whole diff ball game id imagine

Anyway... i used to stress when the reversal was done...now 3 months on...im not anymore..not even tracking my cycle now...all too stressfull
x


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about men just not hearing our need for a baby every month
> 
> My hubby once the reversal was done was like 'well if it happens it happens'
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO luv!!! :dohh: I aint just paid nearly £3k for it to maybe happen!!!!! it HAS to :dohh: he's good really but just think because we got preg so easy last time , we prob will this time :dohh:
> 
> I wish!! Im 34 now! and nearly 12 years older than i was first time i was preggy :haha: whole diff ball game id imagine
> 
> Anyway... i used to stress when the reversal was done...now 3 months on...im not anymore..not even tracking my cycle now...all too stressfull
> x


Totally!
It's not enough for me, to sit around thinking 'well it's better than the 0% chance we had before the reversal'. I need to know!!!
I've stopped tracking too, it is just too stressy, all I've been doing is resetting the ticker every time I get AF - that helps me have some vague idea of where I am. But I'm sure it's the stress that's been making my cycle screw up so we'll see!

OH's back now, he's got his pot and has to take it to the hospital between 8.30 and 9.30 on a Tues, Wed, or Thur Morning!

I'll update!


----------



## live_in_hope

SeeJay said:


> So now I'm waiting to do my IUI with US guidance. All was well and I mentioned something about how I swear I felt it (the sperm) coming back out last time I had this done and the doc threw on the brakes and changed up the plan. I have read that it doesn't matter, the sperm stay where they need to be, evidently that's not always the case. Waiting for my bladder to fill right now, then he's gonna try again. He's going to look at it on US to make sure it goes right. I have a feeling this won't be as comfortable as the last one. A little nervous!:wacko:

Hey hunny! :wave: how are things today? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> I see the line on the pink test :happydance::happydance: good luck I hope the line get darker :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your feed back hun, the pink test is an OPK with a negative result, the blue one is the HPT.. I held them up side by side so you guys could see where the second line should be on the HPT...:winkwink:
> 
> I am about to go run out to the store to buy a First Response Early results test, I want to wait a few days, but I have a feeling that I will be breaking down and testing tomorrow morning...:wacko: LOLClick to expand...

well......... did you do it? did you do it? :happydance: c'mon!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about men just not hearing our need for a baby every month
> 
> My hubby once the reversal was done was like 'well if it happens it happens'
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO luv!!! :dohh: I aint just paid nearly £3k for it to maybe happen!!!!! it HAS to :dohh: he's good really but just think because we got preg so easy last time , we prob will this time :dohh:
> 
> I wish!! Im 34 now! and nearly 12 years older than i was first time i was preggy :haha: whole diff ball game id imagine
> 
> Anyway... i used to stress when the reversal was done...now 3 months on...im not anymore..not even tracking my cycle now...all too stressfull
> x
> 
> 
> Totally!
> It's not enough for me, to sit around thinking 'well it's better than the 0% chance we had before the reversal'. I need to know!!!
> I've stopped tracking too, it is just too stressy, all I've been doing is resetting the ticker every time I get AF - that helps me have some vague idea of where I am. But I'm sure it's the stress that's been making my cycle screw up so we'll see!
> 
> OH's back now, he's got his pot and has to take it to the hospital between 8.30 and 9.30 on a Tues, Wed, or Thur Morning!
> 
> I'll update!Click to expand...

ooh good luck for next week!! :thumbup: were you told DH had to abstain from ejaculating for any amount of time before his sample? My DH has to wait a week! poor fella, he'll burst!! lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

A week?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3 days for my hubby!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

DH's says 2-3 days as they said abstaining for too long can be bad aswell as they aren't as healthy?? x


----------



## SeeJay

Live in hope- I feel great! Thanks for asking. I had a little mild cramping yesterday. I also didn't sleep a wink last night and so I had a bad day at work, but I doubt the lack of sleep is due to the iui, lol! Arrrgg, I just remembered how much torture the 2ww is....


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> I hope this is the start of your bfp wannabeprego!
> 
> OH has just text me, he's just been to the GP and got his referral for the hospital for SA :happydance::happydance:
> About bloody time!:wacko:
> 
> Well obviously we'd prefer to find out by way of a bfp... but even if it's not, at least we'll have an idea of our chances once we get SA.
> 
> This snow is really getting beyond a joke! The car's buried under, not helped by the neighbours digging theirs out.
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants a laugh this is my OH in the snow!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88YbDD239Sk

LOL, You DH is so silly!!!:haha: Wow you guys got alot of snow!!! Ugghhh, you must be tired of it already!! We havent gotten any snow here yet... although it is cold enough for it!!!

Good luck with the SA, I hope he gets strong results back and that he has lots of healthy :spermy::thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> I see the line on the pink test :happydance::happydance: good luck I hope the line get darker :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your feed back hun, the pink test is an OPK with a negative result, the blue one is the HPT.. I held them up side by side so you guys could see where the second line should be on the HPT...:winkwink:
> 
> I am about to go run out to the store to buy a First Response Early results test, I want to wait a few days, but I have a feeling that I will be breaking down and testing tomorrow morning...:wacko: LOLClick to expand...
> 
> well......... did you do it? did you do it? :happydance: c'mon!! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Yeah, i ended up getting some First Response and the Answer brand tests and took one in the morning. I thought i saw a faint second line, but nothing for sure yet. I am going to wait a few days before I retest, but I will keep you ladies updated if anything develops!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

When my DH gave his SA he had to go for 3 days without any action...


----------



## wannabeprego

Ok, so this is totally random and off topic, but check out how funny this new smiley is on here... I just wanted to share it, if you guys hadnt seen it yet... LOL...

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## SeeJay

LOL!


----------



## live_in_hope

SeeJay said:


> Live in hope- I feel great! Thanks for asking. I had a little mild cramping yesterday. I also didn't sleep a wink last night and so I had a bad day at work, but I doubt the lack of sleep is due to the iui, lol! Arrrgg, I just remembered how much torture the 2ww is....

hey hun, sorry to hear you didn't sleep much the other night, i very much doubt i would sleep either. The 2ww is torture i know but we'll be here with every step of the way and will be sending loadsa very sticky :dust: your way xxx it's your time now xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> I see the line on the pink test :happydance::happydance: good luck I hope the line get darker :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your feed back hun, the pink test is an OPK with a negative result, the blue one is the HPT.. I held them up side by side so you guys could see where the second line should be on the HPT...:winkwink:
> 
> I am about to go run out to the store to buy a First Response Early results test, I want to wait a few days, but I have a feeling that I will be breaking down and testing tomorrow morning...:wacko: LOLClick to expand...
> 
> well......... did you do it? did you do it? :happydance: c'mon!! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, i ended up getting some First Response and the Answer brand tests and took one in the morning. I thought i saw a faint second line, but nothing for sure yet. I am going to wait a few days before I retest, but I will keep you ladies updated if anything develops!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

ooh i'm very excited for you!!! yes please keep us updated!! :thumbup: lots of :dust: to you xx



wannabeprego said:


> Ok, so this is totally random and off topic, but check out how funny this new smiley is on here... I just wanted to share it, if you guys hadnt seen it yet... LOL...
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

lol what ya like? :haha: that is pretty funny though. i like the old lady with a stick :jo: lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> A week?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3 days for my hubby!




MRSRICHRS2K said:


> DH's says 2-3 days as they said abstaining for too long can be bad aswell as they aren't as healthy?? x




wannabeprego said:


> When my DH gave his SA he had to go for 3 days without any action...

A week does seem a long time doesn't it? :shrug: i did read somwhere awhile ago that they made their hubby not do it for a week before SA and the dr said that wasn't a good idea and affected the SA because of the quality of the :spermy: i'll let him go 3 days then. he will be pleased xx


----------



## mrsessex

The old lady with the stick is me :haha: she's looking after my walking stick :haha:

Morning troops

I'm laying here in bed typing on me phone :haha: kids are milling around I can hear them hubby is at work and can hear drops outside which I'm
Sure is snow melting?? Not even looked yet haha

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend x


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about men just not hearing our need for a baby every month
> 
> My hubby once the reversal was done was like 'well if it happens it happens'
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO luv!!! :dohh: I aint just paid nearly £3k for it to maybe happen!!!!! it HAS to :dohh: he's good really but just think because we got preg so easy last time , we prob will this time :dohh:
> 
> I wish!! Im 34 now! and nearly 12 years older than i was first time i was preggy :haha: whole diff ball game id imagine
> 
> Anyway... i used to stress when the reversal was done...now 3 months on...im not anymore..not even tracking my cycle now...all too stressfull
> x
> 
> 
> Totally!
> It's not enough for me, to sit around thinking 'well it's better than the 0% chance we had before the reversal'. I need to know!!!
> I've stopped tracking too, it is just too stressy, all I've been doing is resetting the ticker every time I get AF - that helps me have some vague idea of where I am. But I'm sure it's the stress that's been making my cycle screw up so we'll see!
> 
> OH's back now, he's got his pot and has to take it to the hospital between 8.30 and 9.30 on a Tues, Wed, or Thur Morning!
> 
> I'll update!Click to expand...
> 
> ooh good luck for next week!! :thumbup: were you told DH had to abstain from ejaculating for any amount of time before his sample? My DH has to wait a week! poor fella, he'll burst!! lol xxClick to expand...

Yea his info sheet says at least 2 but not more than 7 days, he'll burst after 2 days :wacko:

So excited about finally moving towards some answers!

:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Ladies..... i hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/greatweekend.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

For my weekend plans, Me and DH are getting out the Christmas decorations and tree decorating this weekend. My goal is to get the decorating all done by the end of this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

afternoon ladies

Were having a chilled cosy day today... Kids have gone to their nanny & grandad's for the day. its to COLD out their and as i has rained here it has gone like slush... Ewwww

im 10dpo today yaaaayyy!! and still no :af: yet.. (cd26 today ..longest i go is 28days)

Looking forward to my reality tv tonight lol... think stacey has it in the bag for im a celeb
and hope Cher gets the boot in X factor :haha:

We went to see Peter Andre on Thursday... Omg he was brill... singing and dancing and he can actually do both live!! deffo see him again x
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wqea7gP0IA
click the pic below
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/th_02122010014.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Some symptom spotting from me... Soar boobs, lots of mild cramps this cycle.. Af isnt due until 12/10, so we will see. Well here is my Answer brand test from this morning, at 10 DPO... I think I see a very very faint second line, but I know it is still to soon to tell for sure if it means anything yet....:wacko: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07482-1.jpg

same test unaltered from another angle...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07473.jpg

me marking where I think i see the second line...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07473-Copy.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> afternoon ladies
> 
> Were having a chilled cosy day today... Kids have gone to their nanny & grandad's for the day. its to COLD out their and as i has rained here it has gone like slush... Ewwww
> 
> im 10dpo today yaaaayyy!! and still no :af: yet.. (cd26 today ..longest i go is 28days)
> 
> Looking forward to my reality tv tonight lol... think stacey has it in the bag for im a celeb
> and hope Cher gets the boot in X factor :haha:
> 
> We went to see Peter Andre on Thursday... Omg he was brill... singing and dancing and he can actually do both live!! deffo see him again x
> click the pic below
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/th_02122010014.jpg

I am so Glad that you enjoyed your show on thursday... :winkwink:

I am also 10 DPO, when is your AF due?
Mine is due on 12/10....:winkwink:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

well she tends to make her own mind up at the mo :haha: 
my cycle is anything between 24days - 28days so between she is due between 2nd Dec and 6th Dec :dust: i had some cramping on thur but nothing since x


----------



## wannabeprego

I forgot to mention that i had a dream lastnight that I finally got my BFP after i took an HPT and was so excited that i woke up my husband to tell him.. so i had high hopes when i took my HPT this morning.... but than i got the test i posted... sigh.. i have come to realize that dreams dont really mean much of anything...:nope:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey ladies! 

MRSRICH-I'm glad you had a good time thurs, my sis had a good time when she saw him tues, but she said he didn't do too much dancing as I guess he was still recovery from his emergency op he had at the weekend. What a trooper ay?! She said he was fab!! I'm so jealous!xx

Still no AF then for us! thats good! :thumbup: I still have no sign either. I'm 12 dpo on cd32 which generally is quite late for me, cycles are normally between 29-33/34 days but rarely 33+ so we'll see. Have a look at my chart, I woke up with a fever this morning. Feel ok now though, just achy and tired. God I hate being ill!! Whats wrong with me!!!?? :cry: at least my temp isnt dropping, thats a good sign I guess lol xx

My plans of xmas dec putting up seems a bridge too far today, just sofs dwelling and catching up on x-factor from last night...who won Jungle??? Hope Stacey did, love her!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Ladies,

Hubby was having a 'trim-up' in the shower on friday and noticed bruising on his balls. If you picture the two testicles, the bruising is in the middle if each one at the top. He said it was a little tender the other day but was fine when he had a 'play' and has been fine since :shrug: anybody else'd DH have bruising come up?? I'm abit worried.....We have his SA on the 13th, but I dont know whether to suggest he go dox before then or not..... I dont know what could have caused it??? :shrug: I've asked if I could post a pic, but he wasn't really up for that lol xx

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## mrsessex

I just typed a HUGE reply out and it vanished via googlefuck.com :brat: 

Right i'll go again!

wannabepreggo- i cant see anything, but then im blind as fookery :haha: and cant see anyones lines unless they are super dark :haha: fingers crossed for you :dust:

My girls.... no periods hey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: well this IS good..... and V your temp staying up is REALLY good!

Bruising.... no hubby didnt have any at all from after the original bruising but im sure its nothing... does your hub have a check up like we did afterwards??

x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> I just typed a HUGE reply out and it vanished via googlefuck.com :brat:
> 
> Right i'll go again!
> 
> wannabepreggo- i cant see anything, but then im blind as fookery :haha: and cant see anyones lines unless they are super dark :haha: fingers crossed for you :dust:
> 
> My girls.... no periods hey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: well this IS good..... and V your temp staying up is REALLY good!
> 
> Bruising.... no hubby didnt have any at all from after the original bruising but im sure its nothing... does your hub have a check up like we did afterwards??
> 
> x

oh no! on you losing your reply!! :dohh:

yer I'm pleased my temp is still up but 38.27 is dangerously high, very much doubt that was preg related as anything over 37.5 is classed as a fever (i think) it'll be interesting to see what it is 2moro though thats for sure. My temp went straight down after I took tabs and has stayed down, just really lethargic and crappy so am on the sofa still, want to be better asap for the big day on Tues. No DH didnt have any check-ups after op at all, I think I'll get him into the doctors and see what they'll say, just to be on the save side. fingers crossed xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

sorry to hear your ot feeling very well V.. there are loads of virus' about Grrrrr.
Yes Peter Andre was fab he did all his dance routines on Thur nite he'd got the all clear from the doc.. Brill night! Not many singers can actually sing live but he sounded just like on the radio.. so to dance too :thumbup:

your temps looking great :thumbup:
Dh never had any bruising after the original lot had gone, could always ring the clinic and question if it is normal? We never had a check up after either :shrug:

got my :witch: just too, so good luck v on the 7th :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Live in Hope, My DH didnt have any brusing after his surgery. He just had swelling, very soar, and some drainage from the incisions for several days. Although i am sure that all men dont heal the same way, depending on what kind of incisions were made and all of that. I hope everything is going to be okay with your OH.:hugs: I think it is a good idea to have him go to the docs just to be on the safe side and put both of your minds at ease though. Let us know how everything turns out, although i have a feeling that everything will be just fine hun.:hugs:

I am glad that the :witch: has stayed away so far. I got my fingers crossed that she continues to stay away and that you get your :bfp: soon!!:thumbup:
Baby dust to you and to all of the leovely ladies on the thread!!! :dust: :dust:

Mrs Essex, thanks for checking out my latest HPT's, they are real eye squinters so i am not surprised you didnt see anything. My AF isnt due until the 10th, so i still have time to get my :bfp: and I am trying to be patient!! i have been having some pretty major AF type cramps the last few days. Which for me doesnt mean much, since i started TTC i have had every symptom under the sun to no symptoms, and none of it meant anything, the :witch: still showed on time like always.. so at this point I dont think i would know based on symptoms alone, that i was pregnant, LOL...:dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> I just typed a HUGE reply out and it vanished via googlefuck.com :brat:
> 
> Right i'll go again!
> 
> wannabepreggo- i cant see anything, but then im blind as fookery :haha: and cant see anyones lines unless they are super dark :haha: fingers crossed for you :dust:
> 
> My girls.... no periods hey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: well this IS good..... and V your temp staying up is REALLY good!
> 
> Bruising.... no hubby didnt have any at all from after the original bruising but im sure its nothing... does your hub have a check up like we did afterwards??
> 
> x
> 
> oh no! on you losing your reply!! :dohh:
> 
> yer I'm pleased my temp is still up but 38.27 is dangerously high, very much doubt that was preg related as anything over 37.5 is classed as a fever (i think) it'll be interesting to see what it is 2moro though thats for sure. My temp went straight down after I took tabs and has stayed down, just really lethargic and crappy so am on the sofa still, want to be better asap for the big day on Tues. No DH didnt have any check-ups after op at all, I think I'll get him into the doctors and see what they'll say, just to be on the save side. fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/snoladybrdGetWellSoon3.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

i did another HPT this morning, and i updated my thread in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a look at my latest test and let me know what you think...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/476631-start-faint-bfp-updated-new-test-page-2-a.html


----------



## tallybee

Morning ladies, how's everyone?

I cannot believe it but the snow's chucking down at a ridiculous rate AGAIN, school has opened this morning but getting there was a hazard itself, pavements impassable so having to walk on roads and dart out the way of traffic. Come to think of it I can't believe folk are driving in this, visibility is next to nothing and they keep getting stuck and having to get help pushing the cars!

I swear I'll go loopy if this doesn't clear soon!

OH made it in to work, it took him 3 hours, can only hope he makes it back ok!!


----------



## leafygreenmum

live_in_hope said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Hubby was having a 'trim-up' in the shower on friday and noticed bruising on his balls. If you picture the two testicles, the bruising is in the middle if each one at the top. He said it was a little tender the other day but was fine when he had a 'play' and has been fine since :shrug: anybody else'd DH have bruising come up?? I'm abit worried.....We have his SA on the 13th, but I dont know whether to suggest he go dox before then or not..... I dont know what could have caused it??? :shrug: I've asked if I could post a pic, but he wasn't really up for that lol xx
> 
> Thanks ladies xxx

My OH had loads of bruising, right the way up his... ehem....'little man', poor chap! All better now though, but it did take him about 4 weeks to heal. His scar is quite large though, larger and higher up than the original - it can be a bit uncomfortable as the skin gets pulled taut when he is aroused. OMG, he would kill me if he knew I was talking about his intimate parts! :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

lol, well DH had a lot bruising after the op but he healed really quickly,and we were able to 'do it' after 13days so we were really lucky, its just came up this past week, 11weeks after the VR??? :shrug: xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> lol, well DH had a lot bruising after the op but he healed really quickly,and we were able to 'do it' after 13days so we were really lucky, its just came up this past week, 11weeks after the VR??? :shrug: xx

Yeah I would make quick app with your doc for him to have a look..saying that though.... ya average doc wont know too much about VR surgery :shrug: so im not sure.... personally..... I would call your surgeons PA and have a word.... she will hopefully be able to get you an answer from him
:hugs: I doubt its anything though :hugs:


Hope everyone is ok x

edit: bout testing V just saw your other post :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies...

Well, along with a visit from the doctor (my mum was worried and phoned them for a house visit-bless her) so doc came, says I have flu and told me i'll need to be off work 10-14 days, by which I then burst into tears :dohh: I'm such a wet lettuce. I hate being off work and even when I am poorly, I rarely have time off. But I'm seeing it as a good thing, think I need the rest and time to fully recover from everything I've had over the last 6weeks. Need to be at my best to make Baby D. :winkwink: 

oh yer and along with my visit from the doc, the :witch: came too. Roll on cycle #3 xx


----------



## mrsessex

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hugs: sorry you feel so shit i know its awful :( im just about getting over a bad cold, felt so weak & dizzy this last week..so know how you feel x

Yes cycle 3 onwards...you've caught up with me now :haha: im cycle 3...but dont even know when im ovulating :haha: just NOT bothered this month AT ALL!! just gonna take it all as it comes now..opk's are thrown away and the pre'seed and it feels good!

x


----------



## live_in_hope

go girl!! lol

Well going from this cycle I know I should ov around x-mas day and whats better than lots of drunken sex at xmas time?!! :thumbup: (thats how I was conceived) For us to have a september baby is huge. Cant remember if I said before but DH, Me, DH's mum all have our birthdays in the same week and the day DHs mum died is also in that week. It would mean so much if our baby is a sept baby. But at the end of the day, I'll be happy with whatever and whenver xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> go girl!! lol
> 
> Well going from this cycle I know I should ov around x-mas day and whats better than lots of drunken sex at xmas time?!! :thumbup: (thats how I was conceived) For us to have a september baby is huge. Cant remember if I said before but DH, Me, DH's mum all have our birthdays in the same week and the day DHs mum died is also in that week. It would mean so much if our baby is a sept baby. But at the end of the day, I'll be happy with whatever and whenver xx

Best of luck to you! September's a good birthday month, mine's then too ;)


----------



## mrsessex

Yeah I remember your September baby post :) ...funny enough Ive always wanted a September born baby as they'd be the oldest in the class :haha: and I dunno....think its nice :) other than that a summer baby...but ive kinda missed the boat there!! unless we fall preg around Sep/oct next year! who knows...but yes be happy whatever the month :flower:

I think it takes a couple of cycles of not falling preg yet to realise the journey could be a long one... this is why i take a laid back approach to not get too dissapointed (my defence mechanism! )

Xmas Ovulation hey!! that be good! yes loads of :sex: :haha: Im due period 23rd Dec so me and you are complete opposites in the cycle :haha: oh and Sarah


----------



## live_in_hope

yer we're all cycle #3 but all at different stages xx

Yer I work in a school and the september borns are generally so much more advanced than the late summer one's as they have just turned 4 whereas sept born are nearly 5! Yer for me to have a sept baby I would need to conceive this cycle and Gail said I would get my BFP in Jan/Feb so if I conceivethis cycle I wouldnt test until Jan, so fingers crossed. It'll be interesting to see of her predicition was right xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Think my next period is due around the 27th dec.. but we've decided were going to go full throttle :sex: in jan after SA results aswell..
Cycle #2 was longer 26days and 10dpo so im happy with that in its self :haha:

V its pants being ill sending u love :flower: i still not 100%, back in sept i had chest pains and then a panic attack and went to the dr. and they found i had a slight heart murmur, i had to have a ecg and a echo scan... the ecg was fine but my scan showed i had a mild prolase in my heart valve.. i was ok as the dr. said it all looked ok to her but would check with a heart specialist, 2 weeks ago i had a appointment come through to see the specialist and ive been worrying since, slightest twinge i dwell on and panic (i ve had panic attacks since to :( )

well Sat night i felt them again so went to out of hours and was checked over and reasurred that my heart beat was ok an my blood pressure was perfect, i had another appointment today for bloods to be done and gotta go back on thur for the results,, they are thinking anemic or thyroid causing the palpitations.. Even quit my diet coke for caffiene free,,, Dr's orders 

so fx its one of the 2 and they can give me something to make me feel better :) these dark nights dont help feel so down in the dumps... very unlike me :(

Anyway hows ur DH balls V :haha: hope they are better :)

i was a aug 23rd baby so late summer youngest in my year, and my sis was 29th sept and the eldest and had to stay on a year so hated it...

my son is a Feb baby so one of the eldest and my daughter is a July baby so one of the youngest bless her x
i'd love to preg through he summer but to be pregnant fullstop i'm happy with :)


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Think my next period is due around the 27th dec.. but we've decided were going to go full throttle :sex: in jan after SA results aswell..
> Cycle #2 was longer 26days and 10dpo so im happy with that in its self :haha:
> 
> V its pants being ill sending u love :flower: i still not 100%, back in sept i had chest pains and then a panic attack and went to the dr. and they found i had a slight heart murmur, i had to have a ecg and a echo scan... the ecg was fine but my scan showed i had a mild prolase in my heart valve.. i was ok as the dr. said it all looked ok to her but would check with a heart specialist, 2 weeks ago i had a appointment come through to see the specialist and ive been worrying since, slightest twinge i dwell on and panic (i ve had panic attacks since to :( )
> 
> well Sat night i felt them again so went to out of hours and was checked over and reasurred that my heart beat was ok an my blood pressure was perfect, i had another appointment today for bloods to be done and gotta go back on thur for the results,, they are thinking anemic or thyroid causing the palpitations.. Even quit my diet coke for caffiene free,,, Dr's orders
> 
> so fx its one of the 2 and they can give me something to make me feel better :) these dark nights dont help feel so down in the dumps... very unlike me :(
> 
> Anyway hows ur DH balls V :haha: hope they are better :)
> 
> i was a aug 23rd baby so late summer youngest in my year, and my sis was 29th sept and the eldest and had to stay on a year so hated it...
> 
> my son is a Feb baby so one of the eldest and my daughter is a July baby so one of the youngest bless her x
> i'd love to preg through he summer but to be pregnant fullstop i'm happy with :)

Ah :hugs: I hope everything comes back clear, panic attacks are the worse I have them maybe 1 or 2 a month but they last ages (5-25 mins) then the day after I have to have an inhaler as they cause me to have a bronchial spasm (tighting of the chest which is painfull) Ive had heart scan ect and nothing was found I was told sometimes 1 of the chaimbers in your heart miss fires and causes the attack
next month I should be ovulating 24th 25th 26th


----------



## mrsessex

Sorry to hear about all that Sarah :( sounds scary :hugs:

Glad your BP is good :thumbup: if it's Anemia or thyroid they will give you tablets to control it x

Take care xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh sarah! poor you!! sounds awful, but it's good that they seem on it and are looking into it thoroughly!!:hugs:

DH's balls are fine now...we were talking earlier and he said that the bruising has gone now and I said when did he notice the tenderness. He noticed the bruising sat morning in the bath but felt tender on the friday after he'd had a play (if we go afew days without doing it, he replenishes his stock himself:haha:) so i wondered whether the bruising was caused from that, if you think how it works, then with each 'stroke' he bashes his balls :shrug: I dont know, but i'll certainly mention it next week xx

I could really do with jumping forward afew weeks and starting a fresh in 2011, I'm bored now with being ill, just want this year to be over...bah-humbug! lol haven't got any decs up or even our tree and it's normally me who does it all. I can barely muster up the energy to go to the loo, let alone put up decs and shop for a tree :cry: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> hey ladies...
> 
> Well, along with a visit from the doctor (my mum was worried and phoned them for a house visit-bless her) so doc came, says I have flu and told me i'll need to be off work 10-14 days, by which I then burst into tears :dohh: I'm such a wet lettuce. I hate being off work and even when I am poorly, I rarely have time off. But I'm seeing it as a good thing, think I need the rest and time to fully recover from everything I've had over the last 6weeks. Need to be at my best to make Baby D. :winkwink:
> 
> oh yer and along with my visit from the doc, the :witch: came too. Roll on cycle #3 xx

Awww, I hope you feel better soon!!! :flower:

Sorry that the :witch: got you hun!!:hugs: I hope you have better luck next cycle and get that :bfp:!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

...


----------



## wannabeprego

My AF is due friday, and i have been having really bad AF type cramps for about the last 3 days, and soar, tender boobs. This is pretty typical for me at this time of the month, and I have a feeling that the :witch: is going to show early since my AF cramps are pretty bad...:shrug:


I must admit I will be glad to say goodbye to 2010 and welcome in 2011!! I had two inpatient hospital stays this year and had been sick more than usual this year, me and DH went through alot of stress together this year as well, so I hope next year is better for me and the rest of you ladies as well..:thumbup:. 

i already started shopping for a new years eve dress, and trying to find a place to go out to... or we might stay in this year.. hmmm.. i cant decide for sure yet.. :wacko:

Me and DH finished our Christmas decorating this weekend and got our tree up, it looks really pretty.. Here is a picture of it....:winkwink:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07524.jpg


----------



## live_in_hope

aww it's gorgeous!! i love doing the tree, it always gets you well in the xmas mood!! i hope we get ours soon, but now it looks like DH is coming down with something too :(


----------



## tallybee

That is a beautiful tree! Ours is rubbish in comparison, lol. I really hope we all get what we're hoping for in 2011, 2010 seems to have been a really difficult year for a lot of folks. 
Out with the old and in with the new!!


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> aww it's gorgeous!! i love doing the tree, it always gets you well in the xmas mood!! i hope we get ours soon, but now it looks like DH is coming down with something too :(

Thanks for the compliment on my tree!!!:thumbup:

Awww, I hope that your DH is able to avoid getting sick and feels better soon hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks, it's just man flu, so, phew.. He's going to be just fine!! lol xx


----------



## reversal

hi ladies I got my :bfp: this morning 
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01263.jpg
ever with my dh not so normal :spermy:


----------



## mrsessex

I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!

:dance:

I bet you can't believe it!!!

Congratulations!

There are so many women getting their :bfp:'s recently here its brilliant!!!!!

Take good care and I wish you all the best :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

OMG!!! WAHOOOOOO!!! :happydance: :happydance: xxxxx awwwww congratulations!!!! So so pleased for you!! You've cheered me right up!!! Fab fab news!!!! Well done both of you and that one little :spermy: who made it all the way!!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> hi ladies I got my :bfp: this morning
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01263.jpg
> ever with my dh not so normal :spermy:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAYYY!! So pleased for you!!! That has cheered me up too
Congratulations xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Thank you girlies... i have dr's tomorrow at 10.30 for results.. feeling a bit more myself today,im sick of feeling crap too. Its been one thing after another.. & i dont think these dark dreey days help grrrrr.. roll on summer :)

i agree with you its been a crappy 2010 really roll on 2011, 


Wannabe: your tree looks fab!! how did you get your star on it looks a tight fit with your ceiling :haha:

I love all the :bfp: that are coming in... this cold weather must of made a baby boom in the bedroom :haha:

Hope u and ur DH are feeling better V & great news about his balls ( :haha: )


----------



## live_in_hope

Isn't it great ay? :happydance: am so pleased!! It wont be long before I'm updating the rest of us!! I so cant wait for next year!!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Isn't it great ay? :happydance: am so pleased!! It wont be long before I'm updating the rest of us!! I so cant wait for next year!!! xx


Me neither!! start afresh :thumbup::flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Thank you girlies... i have dr's tomorrow at 10.30 for results.. feeling a bit more myself today,im sick of feeling crap too. Its been one thing after another.. & i dont think these dark dreey days help grrrrr.. roll on summer :)
> 
> i agree with you its been a crappy 2010 really roll on 2011,
> 
> 
> Wannabe: your tree looks fab!! how did you get your star on it looks a tight fit with your ceiling :haha:
> 
> I love all the :bfp: that are coming in... this cold weather must of made a baby boom in the bedroom :haha:
> 
> Hope u and ur DH are feeling better V & great news about his balls ( :haha: )

Glad you're feeling better Sarah :hugs: hope you get on alright 2moro, the dark days/nights definitly dont help!! I'm sure I have abit of SAD (got a funny little story about those initials...) anyway yes 2011 come on round!! xx

I've had another call from the doctor this morning, I now have Sinusitus :cry: so I've lost count of how many things I have over the past 6weeks.......I am normally the healthy one! The one who gets 1 cold a year and thats it!! :dohh: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girlies... i have dr's tomorrow at 10.30 for results.. feeling a bit more myself today,im sick of feeling crap too. Its been one thing after another.. & i dont think these dark dreey days help grrrrr.. roll on summer :)
> 
> i agree with you its been a crappy 2010 really roll on 2011,
> 
> 
> Wannabe: your tree looks fab!! how did you get your star on it looks a tight fit with your ceiling :haha:
> 
> I love all the :bfp: that are coming in... this cold weather must of made a baby boom in the bedroom :haha:
> 
> Hope u and ur DH are feeling better V & great news about his balls ( :haha: )
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Sarah :hugs: hope you get on alright 2moro, the dark days/nights definitly dont help!! I'm sure I have abit of SAD (got a funny little story about those initials...) anyway yes 2011 come on round!! xx
> 
> I've had another call from the doctor this morning, I now have Sinusitus :cry: so I've lost count of how many things I have over the past 6weeks.......I am normally the healthy one! The one who gets 1 cold a year and thats it!! :dohh: xxClick to expand...

Aww your not having much luck are you... i only normally get a summer cold and winter cold and thats it! since i took multi vits ive had bloody everything going grrrrr, think im just going to get folic acid :haha::haha:
Maybe its our bodys way of getting everything bad out ready for conception :) (thats what im telling myself anyway lol )


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girlies... i have dr's tomorrow at 10.30 for results.. feeling a bit more myself today,im sick of feeling crap too. Its been one thing after another.. & i dont think these dark dreey days help grrrrr.. roll on summer :)
> 
> i agree with you its been a crappy 2010 really roll on 2011,
> 
> 
> Wannabe: your tree looks fab!! how did you get your star on it looks a tight fit with your ceiling :haha:
> 
> I love all the :bfp: that are coming in... this cold weather must of made a baby boom in the bedroom :haha:
> 
> Hope u and ur DH are feeling better V & great news about his balls ( :haha: )
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Sarah :hugs: hope you get on alright 2moro, the dark days/nights definitly dont help!! I'm sure I have abit of SAD (got a funny little story about those initials...) anyway yes 2011 come on round!! xx
> 
> I've had another call from the doctor this morning, I now have Sinusitus :cry: so I've lost count of how many things I have over the past 6weeks.......I am normally the healthy one! The one who gets 1 cold a year and thats it!! :dohh: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww your not having much luck are you... i only normally get a summer cold and winter cold and thats it! since i took multi vits ive had bloody everything going grrrrr, think im just going to get folic acid :haha::haha:
> Maybe its our bodys way of getting everything bad out ready for conception :) (thats what im telling myself anyway lol )Click to expand...

lol think I'll tell myself that too then :thumbup: xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

I'm on cold number 3 since I got preggo!!! Feel crap, all the coughing makes me worry a bit too.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no!! Hope you get over it soon!! Yer I can imagine the coughing would worry you, I know how I worried when I was in the TWW. So fingers crossed you get rid soon xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

I am in stches about the VR convo over in 1st tri! Love you guys!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## live_in_hope

leafygreenmum said:


> I am in stches about the VR convo over in 1st tri! Love you guys!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know!! I've just replied, trust me to have signed off when I did!! lol. I've just explained that I am definitely trying to conceive in the real world, with my real hubby and that it could bring a whole new meaning to cyber sex......lol :rofl: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Ive just read that :haha:

I cant believe HOW many of us on this thread are up the duff !!!! :o its bloomin amazing!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

reversal said:


> hi ladies I got my :bfp: this morning
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01263.jpg
> ever with my dh not so normal :spermy:

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU HUN!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thanks for brightening up my day as well!! I was feeling a little down today myself!!!! I am so happy for you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG, today I have the most painful wicked bad AF cramps, I just had to take some extra strength tylenol because I was in so much pain, normaly my cramps get this unbearable right before AF shows, so I got a pad on just in case she makes an entrance, but she hasnt shown yet...... If she doesnt show soon I will be in total and complete shock and will definatly think something is up with me this cycle.... :shrug: Other than that still have the soar boobs as well.....

I was going to wait until friday to do another HPT, but only if AF doesnt get me first... I will keep you guys updated either way though.....


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Thank you girlies... i have dr's tomorrow at 10.30 for results.. feeling a bit more myself today,im sick of feeling crap too. Its been one thing after another.. & i dont think these dark dreey days help grrrrr.. roll on summer :)
> 
> i agree with you its been a crappy 2010 really roll on 2011,
> 
> 
> Wannabe: your tree looks fab!! how did you get your star on it looks a tight fit with your ceiling :haha:
> 
> I love all the :bfp: that are coming in... this cold weather must of made a baby boom in the bedroom :haha:
> 
> Hope u and ur DH are feeling better V & great news about his balls ( :haha: )


I am so glad you are feeling better hun, and i hope that you continue to improve!!!:thumbup:

Thanks for the compliment on my tree!!:winkwink: LOL, yeah it was a tight fit with that star on top, i am going to have to have DH see if he can push it down further for me, lol....:blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

leafygreenmum said:


> I'm on cold number 3 since I got preggo!!! Feel crap, all the coughing makes me worry a bit too.

I hope you start to feel better soon hun!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sawah

reversal said:


> hi ladies I got my :bfp: this morning
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01263.jpg
> ever with my dh not so normal :spermy:

Aww wow big congrats hunnie :happydance:


----------



## reversal

Thanks for all the well wishes im so pleased about our bfp but also a little nervous and I probably will be till after my 12 week scan. It's been so hard today not being able to tell anyone at work or even my family as my dh want to keep it to ourselves till we know everythings ok .. I hope the rest of you's get your bfp really soon and go on to have lovely healthy babies


----------



## mrsessex

Hope everyones ok!!!!

Ain't it cold!

Think I'm 1dpo tomorrow :-/ but not sure as not charting anymore!kinda exciting not knowing in a way :haha:


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> Hope everyones ok!!!!
> 
> Ain't it cold!
> 
> Think I'm 1dpo tomorrow :-/ but not sure as not charting anymore!kinda exciting not knowing in a way :haha:

I agree! I was so stressy for a while there, obsessing about the 'right' days, peeing on countless sticks and getting myself all in a state. I'm convinced it's what threw my cycle off - we'll see what happens, I think I can feel the :witch: on her way but hey if so at least it'll be a normal-ish length cycle!

And yeah, it's FREEZING! :wacko:


----------



## mrsessex

Freeeezing yes!

I think ive ovulated early :dohh:

Felt twinges on Saturday and again on Monday...which put me CD13 for O.. was CD16 last month :dohh:

Dont think we :sex: enough to catch it as thought i was prob O'ing now :dohh: !!!!!!!

Ooooooops!

think can safely say im out this cycle now! :haha: what a f**k wit!

Hope everyones had a good day X :D


----------



## live_in_hope

:dohh: thats what you get for not opk-ing :haha: xxx

I've had an ok-ish day today.....I put some clothes on today!!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> :dohh: thats what you get for not opk-ing :haha: xxx
> 
> I've had an ok-ish day today.....I put some clothes on today!!!! :thumbup: xx

Ahhh how you feeling? You been able to get about the house? reckon ya on the mend a bit? :hugs: crap feeling...er...crap aint it :(

Yes no sticks....but we have :sex: every 2-3 days ..so might have been ok :shrug: just no idea when i DID O :shrug: when i had the twinges sat-mon i thought..''nahhhhhhh surely not so early'' ...but hmmmm yep looks like it.. have a very silent reproductive system right now :haha: ..so yes..think ive O'd

:dohh: wally!


----------



## live_in_hope

yep its really crappy feeling so crappy, but yes managed to get dressed and bimble about abit today. Put a wash on and did some dusting, then I wore myself out so that was me done, but yes I do feel on the mend.

If you've been :sex: every 2-3 days, you should be alright then really......you never know, but just think how surprised you'll be if you get your bfp!! oooh exciting! :happydance: what about your CM, whats that been like? I get ov pains quite afew days before Ov normally so i normally have pains then ov like 3days after so you never know..... :)

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Sarah, how did you get on today? Hope it went ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> yep its really crappy feeling so crappy, but yes managed to get dressed and bimble about abit today. Put a wash on and did some dusting, then I wore myself out so that was me done, but yes I do feel on the mend.
> 
> If you've been :sex: every 2-3 days, you should be alright then really......you never know, but just think how surprised you'll be if you get your bfp!! oooh exciting! :happydance: what about your CM, whats that been like? I get ov pains quite afew days before Ov normally so i normally have pains then ov like 3days after so you never know..... :)
> 
> xx

:rofl: LOVE the word ..never heard of it :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: well im glad you dusted and bimbled around the house!!! cor you must be bad getting tired doing the washing :( poor you!

Ohh ive just seen two people ive been following on here since i joined 'braven' and 'dee the hippy' OMG they BOTH have their bfp's!! this week its sooo amazing!! everyone is up the duff :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: december is baby boom!!!! they'll be loads of summer babes next year!! maybe cold got everyone :sex: :haha: im so pleased for them

It'll be us lot soon!x


----------



## mrsessex

V - did your hubby have his SA test???

Forgetting when it was :nope:
x


----------



## mrsessex

Forgot... no dont do the CM thing ..cant work it out as haev ewcm at random times in my cycle so makes no sense to me! :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

alright alright, I heard you the first time! :haha:

No his SA isn't until Monday, hopefully by then I'll be well enough to venture out of the house!

Can't believe you haven't heard of that word before lol, (i dont think its one I just made up....i'm trying to think if ive heard anybody else say it!) :dohh: lol

yer i'm tiring pretty quickly, but I can type quicker on here now. At the start of the week I couldnt hold my head up enough to look at the screen :-({|= 

Yay for all the BFP's!! I know, there are loads now, it's so exciting and it will be us soon, cant wait!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

whats happened to your last post??? :shrug:

that first bit of my above post was said about your post coz you put it twice, doesnt make sense now coz its changed :shrug: i'm going :wacko: xx


----------



## mrsessex

:rofl: :rofl: Bless ya!

It WAS posted twice :wacko: but then i quickly edited the repeated post :thumbup: 

Ohh so next Monday the SA....i see :) well yes you should feel HEAPS better by then!

Does your hub have to shoot in the pot at the docs? bless him! mine would be well bad at doing that :haha: he cant cum on command :rofl: would never make it in the pornos :rofl:

Awwww youi'll have to give him a hand ;)


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Forgot... no dont do the CM thing ..cant work it out as haev ewcm at random times in my cycle so makes no sense to me! :haha:

oh really, thats a shame xx


----------



## live_in_hope

lol, yer he has to do it there, he's really nervous:haha: I said I'd buy him a special mag but think he wants to choose his own one, he said he wouldnt want me to get spotted buying a porn mag in my local :haha: (with living less than a mile away from the school I work at)lol. I hoping as he will have a build up, it'll 'come' quite easily!! :haha: xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> lol, yer he has to do it there, he's really nervous:haha: I said I'd buy him a special mag but think he wants to choose his own one, he said he wouldnt want me to get spotted buying a porn mag in my local :haha: (with living less than a mile away from the school I work at)lol. I hoping as he will have a build up, it'll 'come' quite easily!! :haha: xx

Loooool @ the mag :haha: bless his heart!!!!!! Hope he doesn't feel too under pressure come Monday then :) he'll be fine :thumbup:

Oh lord I'd die before I bought a porno!!!!!! You couldn't pay me :haha: think blokes think nothing of it :haha:

Yep ewcm :shrug: mystery to me!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Sarah, how did you get on today? Hope it went ok :hugs: xxx

Evening Ladies had a busy day today..

My Lil Munch Man was really poorly this morning had a temp of 39.4 so i was worried about him:nope: but after id given him some nurofen it slowly came down.

Managed to get in with the dr's with him to poor lil thing got tonsilitus, then i had my appointment (they must think were right sick notes lol) 
My bloods came back perfect, so no thyroid or anemia.. had another ECG that was fine too,.
She seems to think the tissues around my chest/armpit could be inflammed due to virus or strain/pulling and to take some ibropufen to ease the pain. 
She reasured me my heart is ok and that the prolapse is tiny and im probably being "over" investigated, so that makes me feel better.

My Princess had her nativity today (well i saw her Tuesday) nanny went to see her this afternoon and we had to take her back to school at 4.30pm for another show... She was so tired tonight fell asleep watching beethoven.

Well we can offically start :sex: again wooow hoooo must say though even if i could of the last week we've both been falling asleep watchng tv downstairs (we must be getting old):haha:

Realllllllly Brooooooooody at the mo and everywhere i look i see a pregnant lady or lil baba's:baby:.... i DONT do waiting:haha: (im such a spoilt brat :haha:)

MrsEssex i can see where you are coming from in a way cos i found OPK's stressfull getting 3 pos' and then a neg then a pos again????:dohh:
but as im not as regular i think i need to temp & chart to get a average..

V glad your feeling a little better.. try not to do to much to soon, You need plenty of REST!!! as my mum says,.. listen to your body xx


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah! SO glad everything is ok! phew!!! bet your soooo relieved!!!

Its brilliant news :hugs: and yes you can now start ttc'ing again :dance: loads of :sex:

Mine are past the nativity stage now :cry: cant wait to do it all over again with new :baby: Used to love all the Christmas Nativities :) glad you enjoyed your babies this week :flower:

Yes opk's are a headache to me...i dont do extra stress well as have SO much of it with my daytime job! so once im home i completely 100% switich off ....from life :haha: my head NEEDS a break....so opk/temping wasnt cutting it for me :wacko:

I can see why some ladies like yourself use it though if cycles are a bit screwy xx


----------



## leafygreenmum

Feeling a bit crappy tonight, fed up of people being grumpy, it's making me feel grumpy too!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well ladies, the :witch: got me yesterday afternoon well i was at work....:cry: 

It's on to the next cycle for me!!!!:wacko:

Good luck and baby dust to you ladies still in the running for a :bfp: this month!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, how did you get on today? Hope it went ok :hugs: xxx
> 
> Evening Ladies had a busy day today..
> 
> My Lil Munch Man was really poorly this morning had a temp of 39.4 so i was worried about him:nope: but after id given him some nurofen it slowly came down.
> 
> Managed to get in with the dr's with him to poor lil thing got tonsilitus, then i had my appointment (they must think were right sick notes lol)
> My bloods came back perfect, so no thyroid or anemia.. had another ECG that was fine too,.
> She seems to think the tissues around my chest/armpit could be inflammed due to virus or strain/pulling and to take some ibropufen to ease the pain.
> She reasured me my heart is ok and that the prolapse is tiny and im probably being "over" investigated, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> My Princess had her nativity today (well i saw her Tuesday) nanny went to see her this afternoon and we had to take her back to school at 4.30pm for another show... She was so tired tonight fell asleep watching beethoven.
> 
> Well we can offically start :sex: again wooow hoooo must say though even if i could of the last week we've both been falling asleep watchng tv downstairs (we must be getting old):haha:
> 
> Realllllllly Brooooooooody at the mo and everywhere i look i see a pregnant lady or lil baba's:baby:.... i DONT do waiting:haha: (im such a spoilt brat :haha:)
> 
> MrsEssex i can see where you are coming from in a way cos i found OPK's stressfull getting 3 pos' and then a neg then a pos again????:dohh:
> but as im not as regular i think i need to temp & chart to get a average..
> 
> V glad your feeling a little better.. try not to do to much to soon, You need plenty of REST!!! as my mum says,.. listen to your body xxClick to expand...

Hey thats a relief!! Phew! You must be so relieved!! Thats great news for you! :thumbup:

Aww nativity plays.....With working in a school with the little one's since I was 17, it's something I look forward to each year and that feeling of being proud always comes over me and I couldnt be more proud of them all if they were my own......but what I'd do to be sat in the audience one year... I can't wait to be a mummy. So like you Sarah, I'm soooooo broody at the mo and I'm also very impatient, but knowing that it'll happen one day is quite reassuring (god I hope the SA results will be ok) lol.

xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes girls it is a huggggggggge relief.. thank u for your kind words:flower:

my mind starts to wonder off.. "what if its this? that? or the other? lol", but im trying to relax and chill a bit now..

V ive got a good feeling about your SA results :thumbup: anyhow even if they are not above the "average" Reversal has just got her :bfp: and im sure i read her DH had not so normal :spermy: ??

Mrsessex i know what you mean as my lad is only 7 and he doesn't do a nativity or play at all!:nope: He goes to church carole singing which is next week :)
My Girlie is only 5 (going on 15 mind you :haha: ) and she sang & danced her lil heart out all 3 shows. Gives me that lump in my throat everytime.

I used to love christmas time at school... all the fun stuff!! 
She is seeing Father Christmas today at school, so im sure she'll be chuffed with her photo & pressie:happydance:
Its the school fair at 3pm to so that'll be fun:haha::haha: 
Be like the Harrods sale on the bottle tombola :rofl::haha: and i'll prob win the bottle of ketchup :haha:


On the TTC subject think im going to stick to the temping i now where i am with that and it worked with my lil girlie so :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

I guess with TTC there are so many methods that are suited to different sorts of people, situations etc. No two people are the same therefore no two methods and results can be the same either. :shrug: I think I'll carry on temping too, I havn't had a cycle yet that hasnt had an abnormality becasue of illness so 3rd time lucky maybe! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

leafygreenmum said:


> Feeling a bit crappy tonight, fed up of people being grumpy, it's making me feel grumpy too!

Hey hun, sorry people are making you feel grumpy.....Hope you feel abit better for being on here. We're always here if you want to unload and have a moan! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> V ive got a good feeling about your SA results :thumbup: anyhow even if they are not above the "average" Reversal has just got her :bfp: and im sure i read her DH had not so normal :spermy: ??

Thanks hun, we might not be able to go Mon now :nope:. I've been so poorly all week and havn't been able to BD this week obviously and DH said he last did it last Friday (it was after then he noticed the tenderness and bruising). Anyway, now DH is feeling pretty rough and although he may feel alright by Monday, he needs to 'empty' himself today at the latest in prep for Monday. I mean, we were told a week, but decided 3days would be better anyway, if he doesnt do it today then it would have been 10days by the time monday comes so I duno..... Will just have to see hoe he feels when he gets home from work xx


----------



## littlelou6

9 weeks today!! soo excited and nervous too x


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> V ive got a good feeling about your SA results :thumbup: anyhow even if they are not above the "average" Reversal has just got her :bfp: and im sure i read her DH had not so normal :spermy: ??
> 
> Thanks hun, we might not be able to go Mon now :nope:. I've been so poorly all week and havn't been able to BD this week obviously and DH said he last did it last Friday (it was after then he noticed the tenderness and bruising). Anyway, now DH is feeling pretty rough and although he may feel alright by Monday, he needs to 'empty' himself today at the latest in prep for Monday. I mean, we were told a week, but decided 3days would be better anyway, if he doesnt do it today then it would have been 10days by the time monday comes so I duno..... Will just have to see hoe he feels when he gets home from work xxClick to expand...

I just wanted to say I feel for you what with illness getting in the way. It's horrible, we've been feeling really rough as well, not helped by transport being a nightmare at the mo, I'd hoped OH would be able to do his sample this week but the hospital that does it is a pain to get to in normal circumstances, impossible with the snow!

I did think a week's quite long, 3 days sounds more like what ourselves and others seem to have been advised. I really hope you are both feeling better for Monday. Best of luck x


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks, well it seems its definitly out now. :nope: DH came home from work, came in to the room, said 'give us a kiss babe' (aww bless him) then said 'i'm going to bed' so the poor thing must be feeling dreadful to have to come home early and go straight to bed. I darnt ask him if he feels like having a 'play', so think we'll have to postpone Monday. Hadn't thought about the weather affecting things, you have it really bad up there aswell dont you? Hope you get it sorted soon, FX. xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> Thanks, well it seems its definitly out now. :nope: DH came home from work, came in to the room, said 'give us a kiss babe' (aww bless him) then said 'i'm going to bed' so the poor thing must be feeling dreadful to have to come home early and go straight to bed. I darnt ask him if he feels like having a 'play', so think we'll have to postpone Monday. Hadn't thought about the weather affecting things, you have it really bad up there aswell dont you? Hope you get it sorted soon, FX. xx

Listen,...dont feel too down

Nothings changed in the way of your hubbys :spermy: so just carry on as normal :hugs: i know its shit that you cant go Monday (?) but your into cycle 3 now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and a fresh new cycle! Carry on tempin and who knows....you could have a New Years surprise xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: thanks, and your right, nothing is going to happen to his :spermy: if we go monday or early next year :shrug: so its not such a bad thing. I think for the both of us to healthy is more important at the minute, nothing else can happen if we arn't well enough to do it, so that has to be priority for now xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> I guess with TTC there are so many methods that are suited to different sorts of people, situations etc. No two people are the same therefore no two methods and results can be the same either. :shrug: I think I'll carry on temping too, I havn't had a cycle yet that hasnt had an abnormality becasue of illness so 3rd time lucky maybe! :thumbup: xx





live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> V ive got a good feeling about your SA results :thumbup: anyhow even if they are not above the "average" Reversal has just got her :bfp: and im sure i read her DH had not so normal :spermy: ??
> 
> Thanks hun, we might not be able to go Mon now :nope:. I've been so poorly all week and havn't been able to BD this week obviously and DH said he last did it last Friday (it was after then he noticed the tenderness and bruising). Anyway, now DH is feeling pretty rough and although he may feel alright by Monday, he needs to 'empty' himself today at the latest in prep for Monday. I mean, we were told a week, but decided 3days would be better anyway, if he doesnt do it today then it would have been 10days by the time monday comes so I duno..... Will just have to see hoe he feels when he gets home from work xxClick to expand...

thats the same with me being ill *blahh* so im hoping 3rd time lucky too:happydance: 

ive been reding about short lp and read that 100mg of b6 vit & agnus castus are great and actually work at lengthening lp and short cycles so i may give that a go as mine are on the short side:nope:

Dh has his SA in a few weeks so wait and see what the results are and then ill speak to my dr if no improvement on my lp's:thumbup:

Oh no you've been so excited bout ur results too:nope: maybe ur dh will feel fruity wen he gets home fx for you :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

Ive read LP over 10 or more is :thumbup: mine are 13..so not overly long :shrug:

I always think in life ..what will be will be and my fave saying

''whats meant for you...wont go past you'' :winkwink:

This ttc'ing lark will take as long as it takes...and all the will in the world wont make a difference except staying positive!

:hugs:
x


----------



## live_in_hope

nope, he came home and went straight to bed. I've never known him to do that so he's obviously got or gettimg what I had...poor thing xx

how long is your LP then? I brought B6 vits for my last cycle but didnt take them, then found out I had a 12day LP so I was happy with that really. WhenI went to the docs after I thought I had a 7day LP (my first month when I was ill) he basically said that there isn't such a thing as a LP defect?? :shrug: but he can't be right. but yer B6 is the way to go apparently, there's alot on here about it, so hopefully you'll get a longer one xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

thanks V last cycle was 10dpo and the cycle before was 9dpo so give it a few more cycles then i'll speak to doc.. it may right its self with those vits so we'll see x


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Yes girls it is a huggggggggge relief.. thank u for your kind words:flower:
> 
> my mind starts to wonder off.. "what if its this? that? or the other? lol", but im trying to relax and chill a bit now..
> 
> V ive got a good feeling about your SA results :thumbup: anyhow even if they are not above the "average" Reversal has just got her :bfp: and im sure i read her DH had not so normal :spermy: ??
> 
> Mrsessex i know what you mean as my lad is only 7 and he doesn't do a nativity or play at all!:nope: He goes to church carole singing which is next week :)
> My Girlie is only 5 (going on 15 mind you :haha: ) and she sang & danced her lil heart out all 3 shows. Gives me that lump in my throat everytime.
> 
> I used to love christmas time at school... all the fun stuff!!
> She is seeing Father Christmas today at school, so im sure she'll be chuffed with her photo & pressie:happydance:
> Its the school fair at 3pm to so that'll be fun:haha::haha:
> Be like the Harrods sale on the bottle tombola :rofl::haha: and i'll prob win the bottle of ketchup :haha:
> 
> 
> On the TTC subject think im going to stick to the temping i now where i am with that and it worked with my lil girlie so :thumbup:

ha ha yes my dh was only 33% normal witha high level of anti sperm/ anti bodies. i'm pleased you got the all clear. V i hope you and your dh are feeling better soon :dust::dust::dust: for all of you


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Yes girls it is a huggggggggge relief.. thank u for your kind words:flower:
> 
> my mind starts to wonder off.. "what if its this? that? or the other? lol", but im trying to relax and chill a bit now..
> 
> V ive got a good feeling about your SA results :thumbup: anyhow even if they are not above the "average" Reversal has just got her :bfp: and im sure i read her DH had not so normal :spermy: ??
> 
> Mrsessex i know what you mean as my lad is only 7 and he doesn't do a nativity or play at all!:nope: He goes to church carole singing which is next week :)
> My Girlie is only 5 (going on 15 mind you :haha: ) and she sang & danced her lil heart out all 3 shows. Gives me that lump in my throat everytime.
> 
> I used to love christmas time at school... all the fun stuff!!
> She is seeing Father Christmas today at school, so im sure she'll be chuffed with her photo & pressie:happydance:
> Its the school fair at 3pm to so that'll be fun:haha::haha:
> Be like the Harrods sale on the bottle tombola :rofl::haha: and i'll prob win the bottle of ketchup :haha:
> 
> 
> On the TTC subject think im going to stick to the temping i now where i am with that and it worked with my lil girlie so :thumbup:
> 
> ha ha yes my dh was only 33% normal witha high level of anti sperm/ anti bodies. i'm pleased you got the all clear. V i hope you and your dh are feeling better soon :dust::dust::dust: for all of youClick to expand...

thank you:flower:
I had to look at your :bfp:post and see how you worded it :blush::haha:


& V looks like we'll be getting our SA results together-ish too :)


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> & V looks like we'll be getting our SA results together-ish too :)

yay! see, every cloud has a silver lining! :thumbup: when you ggetting your results again? xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> & V looks like we'll be getting our SA results together-ish too :)
> 
> yay! see, every cloud has a silver lining! :thumbup: when you ggetting your results again? xxClick to expand...

Well 10weeks is the 31st Dec but were waiting till 1st week of Jan when everywhere is working back to normal again just incase its left sitting pretty :haha:
How about you?


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yer I remember now! lol. Well were planning on going next week insted, so just before xmas it'll be, hopefully DH will be over his man-flu by then xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Aww thats good... be a nice christmas pressie :) (if you get results bk 4 chrimbo)
How long does it take you to get there?
Are you watching Xfactor Cher has gone yayyyyyyyy! MrsEssex will be pleased lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh poo!! not that she's gone...good. I'm taping it and started watching it about half 7 so I;m about half hour behind. :dohh: (its paused at the min DH is on the phone so I've jumped on here while I'm waiting) I'm so pleased, didnt like her one bit, she did my head right in!!! dont get me started!!

Anyway, SA, yes I think they call the next day to say what the results are so that'll be good.I'm about 50mins away from th clinic which isnt too bad!!xx


----------



## mrsessex

Yay for the wonky mouthed twat going :dance:

Matt to win!!!!

Ahhhhh glad both your SA's are in the pipeline :) something to look forward too 
Sarah, you must be ovulating about now if memory serves me right! Haha you :sex: 'ing ? Lol

V you can't be far off either xx

Well today ive started painting our bedroom ( White choc & plum) got dark wood flooring coming Thursday it's gonna look ACE! But omg I'm knackered!!!!! You'd think I'd run a marathon :rofl: so unfit it's scary :haha: had to lie down after :blush: ( getting old)

Hope everyones enjoying their weekends :)

We :sex: yesterday morning think 4 times this week in all so should have it covered lol dunno when O though so it's anyones guess :shrug: :haha:
X


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Yay for the wonky mouthed twat going :dance:
> 
> Matt to win!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh glad both your SA's are in the pipeline :) something to look forward too
> Sarah, you must be ovulating about now if memory serves me right! Haha you :sex: 'ing ? Lol
> 
> V you can't be far off either xx
> 
> Well today ive started painting our bedroom ( White choc & plum) got dark wood flooring coming Thursday it's gonna look ACE! But omg I'm knackered!!!!! You'd think I'd run a marathon :rofl: so unfit it's scary :haha: had to lie down after :blush: ( getting old)
> 
> Hope everyones enjoying their weekends :)
> 
> We :sex: yesterday morning think 4 times this week in all so should have it covered lol dunno when O though so it's anyones guess :shrug: :haha:
> X

mrsessex: Owwww so your :sex: is like a lucky dip:haha::haha: hope u gave him a day of rest :rofl:
your bedroom sounds lovely!!! 
have u always had wooden flooring in ur bedroom? if so is it cold feeling? We have been thinking about going wooden in the bedroom hmmmm??:wacko:

we did ours 2mths ago i hate decorating we went pink n black:thumbup:
im cd7 today so O in about 8 days but still :sex: ing :haha: think im actually infront of V this cycle:shrug:

Yes were having a lovely weekend so far :) plus no homework for kids this week woooo hoooo:happydance: which meaans more time for fun, Wii & family movie on 5 :)

Oww and ladies i have sky+ being fitted on WED wooooo hoooo

*I want REBECCA to win*​


----------



## mrsessex

Kids get too much homework in my opinion. They got plenty of time to start all that. My boy goes up to year 7 in September and the stuff he gets now is ridiculous !!!!!! Proper essay type homework- nope don't agree with it never have and never will.

Loads of :sex: for you too then Sarah :winkwink: it's all good! Your getting hubbys juices flowing and pushing through the good sperm :dance:

Wood flooring is slightly cold underfoot yes but only like it is down stairs :) all our rooms have wood floor, our room was the last to get done. I hate carpet!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Kids get too much homework in my opinion. They got plenty of time to start all that. My boy goes up to year 7 in September and the stuff he gets now is ridiculous !!!!!! Proper essay type homework- nope don't agree with it never have and never will.
> 
> Loads of :sex: for you too then Sarah :winkwink: it's all good! Your getting hubbys juices flowing and pushing through the good sperm :dance:
> 
> Wood flooring is slightly cold underfoot yes but only like it is down stairs :) all our rooms have wood floor, our room was the last to get done. I hate carpet!

LOL @_Your getting hubbys juices flowing and pushing through the good sperm _ love ur way of words :haha:

but yep they are definatly flowing :haha::haha::haha::haha:

hmmm may ask hubby nicely after xmas then would finish the room off nice, we have it all downstairs but all carpet upstairs and ours is a oatmeal colour which dont really go with the room now. 

You'll have to get some pics up after you've finished your room :thumbup:

oh and ur right about homework... far to much my son is in yr3 and it goes over my head sometimes & my daughter is in yr1 and has loads too...
plus reading for both of them & spellings for my son and a new one timestables !! poor things, i never had any homework until middle school so bout 9yrs old
it costs a fortune to with projects buying bits n bobs and books for projects £££££ all the time at their school :shrug:


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah! Your so right about the expense!!!!! All I seem to do is put money for one thing or another into envelopes!!!! Costs a bloody fortune!! Lucky I work I tell ya!! Both mine got clubs after school and thats fine I dont mind paying for that, but take this week fir example, they both went theatre £10 each child with the school, clubs on top, school dinners (1.95 each child) don't get me wrong don't begrudge my boys a penny, but I do wonder how some parents cope????

Yes I'll def take a pic next week when it's all done! Lovely itll be :) :)

Still nor got our tree yet :blush: was gonna get it today but was sooooooo tired I couldn't! So will get it tomorrow only buy real ones so cheap and the bin men take it away :D needles don't drop either and the smell is divine! 

You all decorated??


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Glad its not just me then lol i thought i was tight lol...
mine have £2.00 a day each hot dinners.. 
milk money beginning of each term £5.00 each 
£2.50 to see santa,
plus donations to school fair,
£3.00 school trip, 
£3.00 each present money thats just one week :shrug:
i think itsthe dearest part of having kids ... STARTING SCHOOL!!!!! lol..

oww luck forward to the piccys (so nosey)

yes im all decorated ive gotta artificial tree (which is looking rather sad this year.. Gonna look for a new one in the sales)
ive never had a real one dh likes them, so may have one, one year :)
Got a snowman light up in window, kids have a mini tree in their room & thats about it... 
done all my wrapping, wrote the cards etc just need to sort the food shopping out :)

Are you all done or christmas ?


----------



## mrsessex

Awww your Xmas decs sound lovely :) :) I like your kids own trees awwww

Well we have a door wreath up, NOEL letters from Next and card hanger that's all! Very slack this year! Will do it all tomorrow let the boys do some baubles ( they'll make a pigs ear :haha: but that's all part of the fun haha 

No ya not being tight bout school expense at all!

Na nights for me Im done!

Sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: Morning!! :wave: 

looks like I missed out last night, mind you not that I could talk about how much school is etc lol.

MRSESSEX- Your bedroom sounds fab, so nice I could eat it.....mind you, probably wouldnt want to put it in my mouth,knowing whats been going on in there this week!! lol :haha: I have wood flooring too in my bedroom and It's alright. The only thing I would say, is that you get huge dust bunnys under your bed!!! With carpet, I used to hoover under the bed when I remembered :blush: but now I have to do it at least once a week coz any sudden draft, I have dust bunnies flying all over the room! Grose!! lol
DH is a painter/Decorator but saying that, any painting done at home is done by me, always the way though isnt it? lol.

Sarah- Yer you are one day ahead of me this cycle, but you'll OV about a week earlier. I seem to have 5week cycles :dohh: so I have to wait even longer....it's such a killer!!! I'm due to Ov Xmas day. Just married is due to test around then too so it could be a merry xmas for all of us!! :winkwink:

Matt or Rebecca to win, but if Matt loses, can I console him, I love him, I want him so much!!! :blush: xxx

DH managed to get decs down from loft yesterday so I've got the odd bit dotted about. but he reckons he's going to put the rest of them up today. We got the lights to go up outside (we live in a bungalow so it's quite easy) and have to get the tree today hopefully. He wants to put it in a different place (he knows he isnt going to get his way on this one!) but we have a bay window and it has to go in the bay window!! It makes sense and it always looks so beautiful xxx

Enjoy the rest of your weekend girlies!!! xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Anyone having trouble getting on ff mine is saying session halted???


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: Morning!! :wave:
> 
> looks like I missed out last night, mind you not that I could talk about how much school is etc lol.
> 
> MRSESSEX- Your bedroom sounds fab, so nice I could eat it.....mind you, probably wouldnt want to put it in my mouth,knowing whats been going on in there this week!! lol :haha: I have wood flooring too in my bedroom and It's alright. The only thing I would say, is that you get huge dust bunnys under your bed!!! With carpet, I used to hoover under the bed when I remembered :blush: but now I have to do it at least once a week coz any sudden draft, I have dust bunnies flying all over the room! Grose!! lol
> DH is a painter/Decorator but saying that, any painting done at home is done by me, always the way though isnt it? lol.
> 
> Sarah- Yer you are one day ahead of me this cycle, but you'll OV about a week earlier. I seem to have 5week cycles :dohh: so I have to wait even longer....it's such a killer!!! I'm due to Ov Xmas day. Just married is due to test around then too so it could be a merry xmas for all of us!! :winkwink:
> 
> Matt or Rebecca to win, but if Matt loses, can I console him, I love him, I want him so much!!! :blush: xxx
> 
> DH managed to get decs down from loft yesterday so I've got the odd bit dotted about. but he reckons he's going to put the rest of them up today. We got the lights to go up outside (we live in a bungalow so it's quite easy) and have to get the tree today hopefully. He wants to put it in a different place (he knows he isnt going to get his way on this one!) but we have a bay window and it has to go in the bay window!! It makes sense and it always looks so beautiful xxx
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend girlies!!! xxx

Yes dust bunnies lol we get them especially with the dog (grrr)
Funny you said tat about eating MrsEssex's room cos that was my intial thought mm yum!! lol lol


Glad your getting your decorating done bit by bit!

im due to O'v around the 17th i think:thumbup: cant get on FF today thugh GRRR????

Right off to Tesco now.. bet its packed aswell x see u later girlies x


----------



## live_in_hope

I just went onto FF, it says 'come back soon' ?? :shrug: it was alright when I went on at about 10am, what you done to it Sarah??? lol xx good luck in Tesco's, it's going to be manic!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> I just went onto FF, it says 'come back soon' ?? :shrug: it was alright when I went on at about 10am, what you done to it Sarah??? lol xx good luck in Tesco's, it's going to be manic!! xx

Lol i was only trying to enter my temp before i forgot it :haha: 

It wasn't me honest :shrug::dohh: It is working now:happydance::happydance: 
my vip membership is up in 6 days on FF, are u a paid member or just use it without??

Tesco's wasnt to bad actually, Kids hate going shopping though, but were impressed that i had £6.00 of cheese strings vouchers for them to spend :haha: (had a packet of air in one and got good will vouchers)

My daughter is looking forward to the snow white film coming on tv in a bit so house is calm at the mo..

Having our roast for Tea today x

Hows everyone elses Sunday x


----------



## mrsessex

Just breaking inbetween painting...just the chimney breast to put a second coat on then im all done :thumbup:

Got Wednesday off work my mate is coming round and we're doing skirtings (shit job) and doors & window in white...more shit jobs but gotta be done! all ready for the floor on Thursday

I need to win the lottery.... I dont want much...just enough to pay off the mortgage :haha: then i'd be happy. Just looked at my bank account and it looks really sad :rofl: this time of year is NEVER good!


----------



## live_in_hope

Bank account....I darn't even look at mine :shock: very scary, although I get my student loan money early jan, so a nice trip shopping in the jan sales will do just nicely.....need a tumbledryer xx

I pay for membership on FF and mine is up in 19 days so just as I'm about to Ov... :dohh: so I'll renew, maybe just for the month as I'd like to hopethat each month I'm on it, will be my last month TTC......Now thats PMA :thumbup: :haha: xx

We just rented Inception off Box Office (leo dicaprio film) wow it was weird, good film though, just not what I was expecting on a sunday afternoon, my minds all over the show now!! :wacko: lol

DH just cooking dinner, the first meal I've had since last Sat so am more than ready for it!!! My skinny jeans are now baggy jeans!! (not that I'm complaining!!):haha: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

painting the skirtings owwww nasty job i hate doing that... Its dh job :haha:
Just think how nice it will look afterwards :)

Owww Bank Balances not good this time of year :( 

Waiting till after xmas to book our hol and butlins have sent us a xmas £50.00 off gift wooo hoooo.. We went last year and kids loved it..

DH has just bought me 2 scratchcards from the shop so you never know, i'll scratch them in a min fx :haha:

Were just watching Elf :haha: so funny!!

Roll on Wed when we have Sky fitted Woop woop x


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh SKY, you'll love it, can't be without it now!! :thumbup:

Elf is great, love that film!! sooooo funny!! 

Hope you won a nice packet on those scratchcards......oooh lots of money would be fab. It was only up until quite recently that we would fantasize about having enough money to afford the VR, now its already been and gone :thumbup: Now we wish for a BFP and lots of money for a house of our own (we rent at the min) but DH's mum died over 3yrs ago and the house still hasn't sold!! :shock: so 1/3 of that belongs to DH. I've convinced him that the house selling and us getting our BFP will come hand in hand, which would be great (providing his ex doesn't get her hands on any of it...:growlmad:) so we'll see. xx


----------



## mrsessex

Cor id also be lost without Sky!

D'ya know ive never bought a scratch card ever! but do have £2 on the lotto every week direct debit :haha: coz id NEVER remember to get one, such a scatter head

Im watching Come Dine with Me on More4...love that programme, its my heaven....food :haha: tell ya I love me food me

Im feeling sick sick sick not eaten since 10 am what an idiot forgot to eat lunch :dohh::dohh: time went on and now its 7 pm! so Hubby & I gonna have chinese :haha: he fed the kids roast earlier while i was painting, i could smell it !! but wasnt tempting me away from the painting :wacko:

Xfactor finals later wahoo ..what will i watch on saturday night now :cry: mind you saying that i need to get me ass out again..i like a drink...but since this reversal ive been like a bloody hermit not wanting to risk it :wacko: hmnmm pondering that one miss a good pissed night out :haha: not had one since bout Aug! sad old moo that i am now :haha:

Me & me mate gonna join weight watchers after Christmas, i gotta shift a stone and just cannot do it on me own at all...just cant control me portion size when i eat :rofl: its bad, wish i was one of those people that ate a handfull of chips, mouthful of chicken and then say 'im full' 

:wacko:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> ooh SKY, you'll love it, can't be without it now!! :thumbup:
> 
> Elf is great, love that film!! sooooo funny!!
> 
> Hope you won a nice packet on those scratchcards......oooh lots of money would be fab. It was only up until quite recently that we would fantasize about having enough money to afford the VR, now its already been and gone :thumbup: Now we wish for a BFP and lots of money for a house of our own (we rent at the min) but DH's mum died over 3yrs ago and the house still hasn't sold!! :shock: so 1/3 of that belongs to DH. I've convinced him that the house selling and us getting our BFP will come hand in hand, which would be great (providing his ex doesn't get her hands on any of it...:growlmad:) so we'll see. xx

Nope didnt win a sausage lol DH won £1.00 on his... had a right role on then the other week i won o everyone i bought :thumbup: even won twice on one £5.00 a time:happydance:
Most i've ever won on the lotto is £68.00 for 4 numbers :nope: and they paid me in £1's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

V: your dh _ex_ shouldnt get anything now there divorced should she???:shrug:
Yes i remember the stressing over finding all that money for op, but knew we'd sort it ... We always do :)

I've never had sky (apart from when i lived with mum n dad) i have freeview when i moved in here as it was a new build it never had a tv aerial, so i opt'd for freeview but getting bored of nothing descent being on.. i'm looking forard to sky+'ing :haha:




mrsessex said:


> Cor id also be lost without Sky!
> 
> D'ya know ive never bought a scratch card ever! but do have £2 on the lotto every week direct debit :haha: coz id NEVER remember to get one, such a scatter head
> 
> Im watching Come Dine with Me on More4...love that programme, its my heaven....food :haha: tell ya I love me food me
> 
> Im feeling sick sick sick not eaten since 10 am what an idiot forgot to eat lunch :dohh::dohh: time went on and now its 7 pm! so Hubby & I gonna have chinese :haha: he fed the kids roast earlier while i was painting, i could smell it !! but wasnt tempting me away from the painting :wacko:
> 
> Xfactor finals later wahoo ..what will i watch on saturday night now :cry: mind you saying that i need to get me ass out again..i like a drink...but since this reversal ive been like a bloody hermit not wanting to risk it :wacko: hmnmm pondering that one miss a good pissed night out :haha: not had one since bout Aug! sad old moo that i am now :haha:
> 
> Me & me mate gonna join weight watchers after Christmas, i gotta shift a stone and just cannot do it on me own at all...just cant control me portion size when i eat :rofl: its bad, wish i was one of those people that ate a handfull of chips, mouthful of chicken and then say 'im full'
> 
> :wacko:


MRSESSEX: we havent been out since about aug too lol... we are such light weights, we hardly ever drink:baby:
Weight Watchers is a brill diet your saw my results :) although they have tweaked the diet slightly more points allowance etc

Come dine with me :haha: Love that programme the narrator is the best :haha:


*REBECCA TO WIN *​


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> MRSESSEX: we havent been out since about aug too lol... we are such light weights, we hardly ever drink:baby:]

Oh noooo i dont go out with hubby!! dear god no!!! we chalk & cheese :haha: he gave up drinking bout 8 yrs ago so i go out with me girls :thumbup:

Nooooo Onc direction to win....or MATT at a push!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Daamnnnn... Nearly Rebecca i even voted twice grrrrr :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: MATT :wohoo:


----------



## SeeJay

ok, so I am 12 days post HCG shot and 10 days post IUI. I just tested and there is for sure a second line. I'm a little scared that the shot is still in my system. What do you guys think???


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

SeeJay said:


> ok, so I am 12 days post HCG shot and 10 days post IUI. I just tested and there is for sure a second line. I'm a little scared that the shot is still in my system. What do you guys think???

OWWW fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh I really hope so!! FX. How long did the dox say that the HCG shot would be in your system for? oooh I do hope it is a BFP!!!! FX xxxxx


----------



## reversal

SeeJay said:


> ok, so I am 12 days post HCG shot and 10 days post IUI. I just tested and there is for sure a second line. I'm a little scared that the shot is still in my system. What do you guys think???

fx it a bfp for christmas :hugs:


----------



## SeeJay

Okay, so I went to the doc today and they did a blood test, my HCG is 38, definately positive, but a little on the low side. They said they like it around 52 but that I am still really early and so long as it doubles or increases by 67% when I go back Wednesday, everything is great!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## mrsessex

Good luck!!!!

:dance: x


----------



## tallybee

Good luck SeeJay, all the best x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

SeeJay said:


> Okay, so I went to the doc today and they did a blood test, my HCG is 38, definately positive, but a little on the low side. They said they like it around 52 but that I am still really early and so long as it doubles or increases by 67% when I go back Wednesday, everything is great!! Wish me luck!!!

Owwww keeping everything crossed for you.... :dust: :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh :dance: wil keep everything crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## reversal

SeeJay said:


> Okay, so I went to the doc today and they did a blood test, my HCG is 38, definately positive, but a little on the low side. They said they like it around 52 but that I am still really early and so long as it doubles or increases by 67% when I go back Wednesday, everything is great!! Wish me luck!!!

GOOD LUCK i'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Afternoon girls...

How did you get on SeeJay???

I had my sky+ fitted today yayyyyyyy!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
BUT... I haven't received my Sky Card yet:cry: BOOOOOO!
So we have channels 1,2,3,4,itv2/3/4 E4 NO channel 5 grrrrr:cry::dohh:

10days till the big day now ladies... Is everyone finished pressies/food etc :)

ive just got 1 more pressie for my lad to get, & a few lil bits for DH off the kids,
its dads b'day 22nd so gotta get him a cd
and the food shopping :dohh::dohh:

then i am officially done x


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Afternoon girls...
> 
> How did you get on SeeJay???
> 
> I had my sky+ fitted today yayyyyyyy!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> BUT... I haven't received my Sky Card yet:cry: BOOOOOO!
> So we have channels 1,2,3,4,itv2/3/4 E4 NO channel 5 grrrrr:cry::dohh:
> 
> 10days till the big day now ladies... Is everyone finished pressies/food etc :)
> 
> ive just got 1 more pressie for my lad to get, & a few lil bits for DH off the kids,
> its dads b'day 22nd so gotta get him a cd
> and the food shopping :dohh::dohh:
> 
> then i am officially done x

Yay for sky :yipee: boo to no card!!!!!

All toy shopping is done thank fookery!!!! :thumbup: 

Having my bedroom floor fitted as we speak :D it'll be done soon, will take a pic later on and post it on here :thumbup: it'll be lovely :D

Well i cant say I feel up the duff :haha: meant to be able to test from this weekend but I aint, never see the point :shrug: so just gonna wait till after crimbo..if no period..then i'll test :D 
x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls...
> 
> How did you get on SeeJay???
> 
> I had my sky+ fitted today yayyyyyyy!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> BUT... I haven't received my Sky Card yet:cry: BOOOOOO!
> So we have channels 1,2,3,4,itv2/3/4 E4 NO channel 5 grrrrr:cry::dohh:
> 
> 10days till the big day now ladies... Is everyone finished pressies/food etc :)
> 
> ive just got 1 more pressie for my lad to get, & a few lil bits for DH off the kids,
> its dads b'day 22nd so gotta get him a cd
> and the food shopping :dohh::dohh:
> 
> then i am officially done x
> 
> Yay for sky :yipee: boo to no card!!!!!
> 
> All toy shopping is done thank fookery!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Having my bedroom floor fitted as we speak :D it'll be done soon, will take a pic later on and post it on here :thumbup: it'll be lovely :D
> 
> Well i cant say I feel up the duff :haha: meant to be able to test from this weekend but I aint, never see the point :shrug: so just gonna wait till after crimbo..if no period..then i'll test :D
> xClick to expand...

i know damn post grr!

Owww luck forward to your pics :)

only 3 or 4 days then hmmmm:thumbup: be a nice pressie after chrimbo if no period... wishing u :dust:

im due to O this weekend but i think it may be earlier been having bad ov pains and loads of c/fluid:blush:


----------



## mrsessex

lol @ c/fluid :haha:

Well then you may be into your fertile time right now then!!!! get jiggy with it :haha:

We're meant to be getting more snow NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: cant bear it! x


----------



## mrsessex

As promised my bedroom photos of my new flooring laid today and painted walls and new cabinet! I love it :happydance:

Excuse the pillows!!! I have the cases in the wash :blush: and havnt got me blind up yet :blush: or me doorknobs :haha: they're crystal and coming tomorrow :dance: Oh and me bedside cabinet aint been put back in case you wondering pmsl

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1312.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1314.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1318.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1317.jpg


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> lol @ c/fluid :haha:
> 
> Well then you may be into your fertile time right now then!!!! get jiggy with it :haha:
> 
> We're meant to be getting more snow NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: cant bear it! x

:blush: lol yes were on it x

Yes i know it will keep the kids occupied during the hols :haha: mine break up Friday, so we'll be sledging next week if we get it here i do get bored of it though:happydance:



mrsessex said:


> As promised my bedroom photos of my new flooring laid today and painted walls and new cabinet! I love it :happydance:
> 
> Excuse the pillows!!! I have the cases in the wash :blush: and havnt got me blind up yet :blush: or me doorknobs :haha: they're crystal and coming tomorrow :dance: Oh and me bedside cabinet aint been put back in case you wondering pmsl
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1312.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1314.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1318.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1317.jpg

Wooow i love it that plum colour is lovely, your flooring is gorgeous too :thumbup::thumbup: 
60 minute make over ahh?? (makes you wonder how they do it all in a hour dont it :haha:)


----------



## justonexxx

Very posh!!!!! Love it xx


----------



## reversal

ooh thats really nice love the colours and the fllooring x


----------



## mrsessex

Thanks girls :)

Corrr I wish it did take 60 minutes!!!

That room was minging before I did it. I waited over 3 years to do it, decorating the other rooms in the house first, and our room was the last... I had to strip all walls (HATE!!!!)

Paint:
Skirtings
Radiator
Wardrobes
Cabinets that were built last week :) the walls were also plastered by my friend painter & decorator
Windows were painted 
Door

Floor was the last thing to go dow, wasnt cheap :blush: but so worth it :D

Took me 3 days :cry: but so worth it, my back is killing me!!
and NO hubby does NOT DIY :rofl: 

Cant belive its Crimbo next week !!!!! MAD!!

Want pizza I do :D


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Afternoon girls...
> 
> How did you get on SeeJay???
> 
> I had my sky+ fitted today yayyyyyyy!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> BUT... I haven't received my Sky Card yet:cry: BOOOOOO!
> So we have channels 1,2,3,4,itv2/3/4 E4 NO channel 5 grrrrr:cry::dohh:
> 
> 10days till the big day now ladies... Is everyone finished pressies/food etc :)
> 
> ive just got 1 more pressie for my lad to get, & a few lil bits for DH off the kids,
> its dads b'day 22nd so gotta get him a cd
> and the food shopping :dohh::dohh:
> 
> then i am officially done x


Finished!!??? :shock: eek!! I've barely started!! :cry: I'm normally the one peopl people say 'god your organised' but this year..... :nope: I'm on it though, have got the weekend to get sorted, still haven't got me tree yet!!! :shock: I hope this wont affect santas prezzy for me! :winkwink: 

Its DH's eldest sons birthday today......he's 21!!! I feel so old. He was only 13 when me and DH got together (his son, not DH):haha: I was 22 when I married DH!! Where has the time gone??? :shrug: So DH has gone down to Cambridgshire (where we're from) to see him tonight...

Yay for getting your SKY+ :dance: but no card! Bummer!! Talk about teasing you!! lol

Hope you've been...erm...busy Sarah sex:) c'mon for getting those BFP's in!! xx


mrsessex said:


> lol @ c/fluid :haha:
> 
> We're meant to be getting more snow NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: cant bear it! x

Ba-humbug to you!! :haha: Yay for the snow!! I missed it all last time with being poorly, didnt get to enjoy it, so I can't wait!! (although on Fri I'm walking to town with my class to the town hall to watch a panto...if its snowing it'll be interesting!!) 


mrsessex said:


> As promised my bedroom photos of my new flooring laid today and painted walls and new cabinet! I love it :happydance:
> 
> Excuse the pillows!!! I have the cases in the wash :blush: and havnt got me blind up yet :blush: or me doorknobs :haha: they're crystal and coming tomorrow :dance: Oh and me bedside cabinet aint been put back in case you wondering pmsl
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1312.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1314.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1318.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/ruggers69/DSCF1317.jpg

Loving the new bedroom!! It's the same colour as mine, well the plum bit, It's gorgeous isn't it!! I've done 2walls plum and have a plum, pink and black duvet cover and accessories....but I sharnt post pics because we rent and the furniture is like 100years old!! Have one of those wardrobes that go either side of the bed and over the top and a dressing unit with a vanity bit, great storage but is sooooooo dated!! yuk! lol

God I love your flooring though too, it beautiful!!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Well i cant say I feel up the duff :haha: meant to be able to test from this weekend but I aint, never see the point :shrug: so just gonna wait till after crimbo..if no period..then i'll test :D
> x

God your so patient and chilled!! :thumbup: I couldnt do that if I tried!! Wish I could, I'd save loads on tests (lol) well actually I havn't used any expensive ones yet...I'm saving those until I actually truly belive I feel a lottle bit pregnant!! Whenver that'll be! xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Well i cant say I feel up the duff :haha: meant to be able to test from this weekend but I aint, never see the point :shrug: so just gonna wait till after crimbo..if no period..then i'll test :D
> x
> 
> God your so patient and chilled!! :thumbup: I couldnt do that if I tried!! Wish I could, I'd save loads on tests (lol) well actually I havn't used any expensive ones yet...I'm saving those until I actually truly belive I feel a lottle bit pregnant!! Whenver that'll be! xxClick to expand...

Glad you like me floor :D it is gorge aint it!

Your Hubbies son is 21? blimey that stange huh??!!! he's nearly your age lol ...but I bet you feel SO much older...if you see what i mean :D

Well yeah i just dont see the point in testing :shrug: I read heartache after heartache on here about women testing from like 6 dpo!!! i mean WHY??? its just redundant :shrug: Im laid back in general anyway :haha: that helps but ..hmmm we'll soon know when we're up the duffa when :witch: doesnt show!

:yipee:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Well i cant say I feel up the duff :haha: meant to be able to test from this weekend but I aint, never see the point :shrug: so just gonna wait till after crimbo..if no period..then i'll test :D
> x
> 
> God your so patient and chilled!! :thumbup: I couldnt do that if I tried!! Wish I could, I'd save loads on tests (lol) well actually I havn't used any expensive ones yet...I'm saving those until I actually truly belive I feel a lottle bit pregnant!! Whenver that'll be! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you like me floor :D it is gorge aint it!
> 
> Your Hubbies son is 21? blimey that stange huh??!!! he's nearly your age lol ...but I bet you feel SO much older...if you see what i mean :D
> 
> Well yeah i just dont see the point in testing :shrug: I read heartache after heartache on here about women testing from like 6 dpo!!! i mean WHY??? its just redundant :shrug: Im laid back in general anyway :haha: that helps but ..hmmm we'll soon know when we're up the duffa when :witch: doesnt show!
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...

very true, I'm quite chilled generally too, but I've found a weak spot in this TTC business! :haha: although I haven't yet felt the heartache after a BFN that I read about on here (who knows how I'll feel after a year or so):shrug: and still getting bfn's but i just look forward to starting again each time at the minute.

Yer he is nearly the same age as I'm only 26! lol Out of all 4 of his kids, the eldest was the only one who stayed in touch with his dad. The others were younger and seemed to have been more sucked into his ex's bitterness :nope: unfortunatly. But we hope that one day they'll understand and realise that there are two sides to every story and that they were poisoned :cry: it's so sad.....anyway, yer the eldest has been great and he was always quite mature for his age anyway and when he comes over. we're all like a bunch of mates together for the weekend than father and son, so thats realy nice......and it gets worse! lol His girlfriend is older than me!! :haha: she's also 26, but she'll be 27 in Jan as I wont be 27 until sept. :rofl: but she's lovely and we get on really well. I tell ya, you couldnt make this stuff up! I'm surprised Jeremy Kyle hasnt phoned us up yet!! lol :rofl: xx


----------



## SeeJay

Ok gals, I just got my lab back, my eggo is (for sure) preggo!!!!! Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes and crossed fingers.


----------



## mrsessex

Ohhh does that mean you are pregnant!!!! I'm bit confused :haha:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Congratulations to you xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls...
> 
> Loving the new bedroom!! It's the same colour as mine, well the plum bit, It's gorgeous isn't it!! I've done 2walls plum and have a plum, pink and black duvet cover and accessories....but I sharnt post pics because we rent and the furniture is like 100years old!! Have one of those wardrobes that go either side of the bed and over the top and a dressing unit with a vanity bit, great storage but is sooooooo dated!! yuk! lol
> 
> God I love your flooring though too, it beautiful!!! xx
> 
> 
> We went pink n black about a mth ago.. our room was the last decorated aswell (actually it had never been decorated since i moved in 7yrs ago.. it was a new build so every room was magnolia)
> my roomClick to expand...


----------



## live_in_hope

SeeJay said:


> Ok gals, I just got my lab back, my eggo is (for sure) preggo!!!!! Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes and crossed fingers.

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

Yay!! Congrats SeeJay!! Fab news!!! xx


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah that's a very sexy bedroom! Love the black x

I can't have pics in the bedroom :haha: can't have the boys looking at me while I'm
:sex: I'm a weirdo :rofl:

So, do we have another VR success here then? I don't get the preggy eggy bit? But then I ain't too bright :haha: x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Sarah that's a very sexy bedroom! Love the black x
> 
> I can't have pics in the bedroom :haha: can't have the boys looking at me while I'm
> :sex: I'm a weirdo :rofl:
> 
> So, do we have another VR success here then? I don't get the preggy eggy bit? But then I ain't too bright :haha: x

weirdo :haha: :haha: bless ya, we have a huge mirror at the end of the bed :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl:

its our boudior :winkwink:

Yes i think we do have another vr & Post IUI with Clomid pregnancy .. :thumbup::thumbup:
be our turn soon x


----------



## mrsessex

Just back from :sex: :haha: did my wifely duty :rofl: he's now sleeping! I'm on me iPhone next to him hahaha to be graphic, I've kept the :spermy: in just incase ya never know !!!!!

Annnnnnnnnnnnnyway!!!!!! Ohhh so we do have another pregnant!!!!! :dance: excellent!!!! That's so good to hear!!!!! 

Yes we will have our time soon I'm sure but I ain't holding me breath ( for me) just see what happens!

By now we usually booking our flights for July!!! Eeeeeek but can't! It's a nightmare :( we go Florida every summer as a family and am desperate for a holiday again ( even tho only got back in aug :haha:) but what if get up the duff!! Can't go arrrrgghg it's slightly driving me demented. Might just book the flight anyway :shrug: dunno :shrug: don't wanna put my life on hold for ttc'ing it's mad!!


----------



## mrsessex

Ohh no mirrors at the end of beds here :haha: we've had our kink days :rofl: I'd rather a reality show and a bar of galaxy these days being honest 

:rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

SeeJay said:


> Ok gals, I just got my lab back, my eggo is (for sure) preggo!!!!! Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes and crossed fingers.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/222congrats.gif


----------



## SeeJay

"Eggo is Preggo" is from a movie I like, "Juno". The cashier at the store says "third test today mama bear, your eggo is preggo" to her after she buys several HPTs because she's in denial, LOL! It's a really good movie, kinda weird, but really good.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Ohh no mirrors at the end of beds here :haha: we've had our kink days :rofl: I'd rather a reality show and a bar of galaxy these days being honest
> 
> :rofl:

LOL i like your style :haha::haha: must say i never look in the miroor whilst you know lol.... back from your wifey duties you say :thumbup::thumbup: keep them legs high girlie:haha::blush:



SeeJay said:


> "Eggo is Preggo" is from a movie I like, "Juno". The cashier at the store says "third test today mama bear, your eggo is preggo" to her after she buys several HPTs because she's in denial, LOL! It's a really good movie, kinda weird, but really good.

So pleased for you... Congratulations and wishing you a happy & healthy 9 mths :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Congrats SeeJay!!


----------



## reversal

congratulations see jay h&h 9 months :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

congratulations again seejay!! :dance: I've updated the front page!! :dance: xx


----------



## justonexxx

Hey ladies hope you're all ok I've been busy BD'ing! cd12,13,14,15!
Only *one* tube was able to be connected in the reversal in jan 2008 (2 years after vasectomy)
Anyone else have this? Does this reduce my chances. 

Cant remeber the SA results back in 2008 know they were good... do you think if i called the hospital they would tell me without hubby calling! its driving me mad i wanna look ath the results again!:wacko:


----------



## reversal

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies hope you're all ok I've been busy BD'ing! cd12,13,14,15!
> Only *one* tube was able to be connected in the reversal in jan 2008 (2 years after vasectomy)
> Anyone else have this? Does this reduce my chances.
> 
> Cant remeber the SA results back in 2008 know they were good... do you think if i called the hospital they would tell me without hubby calling! its driving me mad i wanna look ath the results again!:wacko:

I went to the hospital to pick up my dh results but he had to give them permission to give me the results he also had to give my name, d.o.b ect so they knew who I was. Wont your hubby ring and ask for them or have another sa done


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Afternoon ladies, 

Hows everyones Saturday been? Have you had snow:haha: we've had about 6" of the bloody stuff, whole town comes to a stand still :haha: 

Took the kids sledging this morning down the school field, but it was Freezzzzzzing, and lil girlie was upset, so we decided to head home... 
So now we are all snuggled on the sofa with blankies and hot chocolate watching christmas films on Sky yayyy my card came yesterday!!

Especially for you V lol so photos of today:
 



Attached Files:







Copy of SAM_1048.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









Copy of SAM_1050.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









Copy of SAM_1051.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









Copy of SAM_1053.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 4









Copy of SAM_1055.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

and a few more :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Copy of SAM_1056.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









Copy of SAM_1057.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









Copy of SAM_1054.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsessex

Great photos :thumbup: :dance: looks like you had a fabby time!!! :D :D :D :D

We are deep in the white stuff too...but its crap i hate it!!!!! 

Watching Home Alone 2 at the moment :D 

Glad your Sky card came :yipee:

Gonna order chinese later...hope the deliveries are still going out :haha: feel sick though but gonna force it :haha:

Cant believe this time next week be Christmas Day!!! mad!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Great photos :thumbup: :dance: looks like you had a fabby time!!! :D :D :D :D
> 
> We are deep in the white stuff too...but its crap i hate it!!!!!
> 
> Watching Home Alone 2 at the moment :D
> 
> Glad your Sky card came :yipee:
> 
> Gonna order chinese later...hope the deliveries are still going out :haha: feel sick though but gonna force it :haha:
> 
> Cant believe this time next week be Christmas Day!!! mad!

We had a great day bit cold though Brrrrrrr!
We watched home alone 2 aswell :thumbup: good old sky :haha:

we just had chip butties and egg chips n beans lazy cooking:haha:
feeling sick? you got a nasty bug? xx
Yes omg this time next week... wonder if we'll have a white christmas morning? x


----------



## mrsessex

No ain't got a bug ( thank goodness!!!!!) just generally sicky feeling, but I get that after O sometimes grrrrrrr v annoying!!

Hmmmmm snow on crimbo day , well I reckon they'll be White on the ground!

Nothing wrong with a full English for dinner :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Lol we'd got so cold in the snow, we got back thawed out my daughter put her pj's on bless her :haha: got her pilow n blanket, my son got changed into his joggers and we all chilled on sofa being lazy watching films :haha: 
so lost my up and go at tea time :wacko:

booooo for feeling sick after Ov not nice, such a horrible feeling x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies!! :wave:

Sarah thanks for the piccys!!! I'm so jealous!! We haven't had a thing!! :nope: :cry: looks like you had a good time though, even if you did have to head home sooner than expected, cant blame you though..it's blooming freezing!!! 

We had a lovely saturday, chaotic but lovely!! So I'd like to share :)

We went to B&Q to get our xmas tree and all trees were half price :thumbup: so a nice 6ft tree which was £35 was only £17.50. We got to the checkout and the bloke scanned it, and it came up with £17.50 then he halfed it!! So we got this lovely 6ft tree for £8.75!!!! Bargain!! :dance: so that was good!

But then we got home and the wash that I'd put on (all our bedding) had stopped and tripped everything, so our washing machine has packed up!! :growlmad: so I had to take my sopping wet bedding to mums to sort out. (good old mum) Got to mums and she said that my Dad was stuck in Germany (he's away on business) and wont be back until early hours this morning, but he had tickets to see Tim Minchin last night and booked a hotel.... so as it was all paid for mum asked if we wanted to go!.....urm yes please!! So we went to Nottingham Arena, watched Tim Minchin in some great seats then spent the night in the Executive Suite at the Holiday Inn!! :thumbup: Thanks Dad!!! :dance: so it's been great!! :thumbup: had to come home early this morning though as DH is in the recording studio with his band today...... so back to reality, I've got cleaning and tidying to do today! :dohh: 

MRSESSEX, how are you feeling today? Better I hope :hugs: xx


Have a lovely Sunday everybody!! xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> !
> So we went to Nottingham Arena, watched Tim Minchin in some great seats then spent the night in the Executive Suite at the Holiday Inn!! :thumbup: Thanks Dad!!! :dance: so it's been great!! :thumbup: had to come home early this morning though as DH is in the recording studio with his band today...... so back to reality, I've got cleaning and tidying to do today! :dohh:
> 
> MRSESSEX, how are you feeling today? Better I hope :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everybody!! xx[/COLOR]

Ohhh you lucky things :yipee: how lovely a free night out :D and ohhh bargain christmas tree!! how cheap :o :o love a cheap bargain!!!!!!

Thanks for asking, im ok'ish :dohh: but not one to majorly symptom spot or anything, yesterday I had a spot of pink on the tissue when i wiped and same thing this morning, with light brown mixed within cm :blush: very strange....the pink dots were pink as a pig pink :haha: and nothing like ive seen before :nope::shrug: i was checking the toilet paper to see if there was any pink on the dry bits still on the roll and nothing... Im 6dpo i think, or maybe 7 at a push..this is the only thing so far ive gone 'ohhh hang on thats odd'

Probably nothing :haha: but was a bit alarmed to see pink!

Has anyone here ever had that on tissue before around 6 days after O...can it be explained>??> its concerning me now incase its a problem :( like in my foo foo lol 

Anyway....hope everyones enjoying the day!
xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

you know what that sounds like!!???..... Implantation bleeding (spotting) happens anywhere from 6dpo onwards usually and is where the fertilized egg implants... oooh I hope it is!!! :dance: anyway, it can be anywhere from afew spots of pinkish/brown discharge when you wipe that can be a one off or last a few days, but not a full flow just spotting like what you explained!! ooooh!! :dance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reversal

:happydance: for a bargain tree and free night out, :growlmad: for needing new washing machine.
ooh I hope it is implantation spotting that would be great 
hope you's are all having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Aw thanks girlies :hugs: its probably nothing! :dohh: and maybe we all get spots of pink every now and then :shrug:

I mean who actually checks their toilet tissue when they wipe in general :haha: I don't!!! Only since I've been ttc'ing the last 4 months :haha:
Xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> hey ladies!! :wave:
> 
> Sarah thanks for the piccys!!! I'm so jealous!! We haven't had a thing!! :nope: :cry: looks like you had a good time though, even if you did have to head home sooner than expected, cant blame you though..it's blooming freezing!!!
> 
> We had a lovely saturday, chaotic but lovely!! So I'd like to share :)
> 
> We went to B&Q to get our xmas tree and all trees were half price :thumbup: so a nice 6ft tree which was £35 was only £17.50. We got to the checkout and the bloke scanned it, and it came up with £17.50 then he halfed it!! So we got this lovely 6ft tree for £8.75!!!! Bargain!! :dance: so that was good!
> 
> But then we got home and the wash that I'd put on (all our bedding) had stopped and tripped everything, so our washing machine has packed up!! :growlmad: so I had to take my sopping wet bedding to mums to sort out. (good old mum) Got to mums and she said that my Dad was stuck in Germany (he's away on business) and wont be back until early hours this morning, but he had tickets to see Tim Minchin last night and booked a hotel.... so as it was all paid for mum asked if we wanted to go!.....urm yes please!! So we went to Nottingham Arena, watched Tim Minchin in some great seats then spent the night in the Executive Suite at the Holiday Inn!! :thumbup: Thanks Dad!!! :dance: so it's been great!! :thumbup: had to come home early this morning though as DH is in the recording studio with his band today...... so back to reality, I've got cleaning and tidying to do today! :dohh:
> 
> MRSESSEX, how are you feeling today? Better I hope :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everybody!! xx

Bargain tree, im jealous i want a new one!! Feel a trip coming on to b&Q:happydance: Sounds like you had a lovely night:thumbup: wondered where you were on here x



mrsessex said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> !
> So we went to Nottingham Arena, watched Tim Minchin in some great seats then spent the night in the Executive Suite at the Holiday Inn!! :thumbup: Thanks Dad!!! :dance: so it's been great!! :thumbup: had to come home early this morning though as DH is in the recording studio with his band today...... so back to reality, I've got cleaning and tidying to do today! :dohh:
> 
> MRSESSEX, how are you feeling today? Better I hope :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everybody!! xx[/COLOR]
> 
> Ohhh you lucky things :yipee: how lovely a free night out :D and ohhh bargain christmas tree!! how cheap :o :o love a cheap bargain!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking, im ok'ish :dohh: but not one to majorly symptom spot or anything, yesterday I had a spot of pink on the tissue when i wiped and same thing this morning, with light brown mixed within cm :blush: very strange....the pink dots were pink as a pig pink :haha: and nothing like ive seen before :nope::shrug: i was checking the toilet paper to see if there was any pink on the dry bits still on the roll and nothing... Im 6dpo i think, or maybe 7 at a push..this is the only thing so far ive gone 'ohhh hang on thats odd'
> 
> Probably nothing :haha: but was a bit alarmed to see pink!
> 
> Has anyone here ever had that on tissue before around 6 days after O...can it be explained>??> its concerning me now incase its a problem :( like in my foo foo lol
> 
> Anyway....hope everyones enjoying the day!
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I had that on my last cycle but NEVER before!!
i started spotting brownish cm, and then af came about 4 days later booooo! but i was like you thinking owww thats strange, i had spotting from week 6 to 12 with my son so fx for you!! One of us has to get a :bfp: for xmas-ish time :thumbup:

Well were ventured out in the car today roads are terrible by us...
We had a man come and collect a stereo of Ebay today from DEVON!!!! :haha:
We are all at Mum n Dads now DH is decorating front room for mum, lil Lad is on the Wii and lil girlie is playing on her pretend laptop whilst im on nanny's :haha:

well had a loads more ov pain really strong last night:growlmad: but must be a good sign:thumbup: so we :bunny: :sex: again :haha::haha::haha:

Couls you have a look at my chart and let me know what you think.... im temping Vaginally this cycle it seems a bit up dopwn up down to me :shrug:


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm so jealous! We've not had any snow!! :cry: 
That man was crazy, fancy coming up from Devon!! Must have been a cool stereo!! :thumbup:

I've just had a look at your chart, I see what you mean, but its still ok :thumbup: I think generally it's much better to temp vaginally, it makes sense that it would be a good place to get a consistant temp. Your CM looks good and with the pain you've been having, bet you'll OV soon!! Wish I was oving soon, I haven't felt a thing, but I'm not too bothered coz I feel so well in myself, its great to feel healthy again, I've finally got rid of this awful illness, took me best part of 6weeks, but its gone!! :dance: :thumbup:

keep up the good work ( :sex: ) I cant wait to get busy, roll on tues night!! woowoo!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> I'm so jealous! We've not had any snow!! :cry:
> That man was crazy, fancy coming up from Devon!! Must have been a cool stereo!! :thumbup:
> 
> I've just had a look at your chart, I see what you mean, but its still ok :thumbup: I think generally it's much better to temp vaginally, it makes sense that it would be a good place to get a consistant temp. Your CM looks good and with the pain you've been having, bet you'll OV soon!! Wish I was oving soon, I haven't felt a thing, but I'm not too bothered coz I feel so well in myself, its great to feel healthy again, I've finally got rid of this awful illness, took me best part of 6weeks, but its gone!! :dance: :thumbup:
> 
> keep up the good work ( :sex: ) I cant wait to get busy, roll on tues night!! woowoo!! xx

Thing was it was a old stereo nothing flash he won it for £15.00 :dohh: it was for his 2nd home in france (alright for some) he said he hadnt had anything like the snow we've had down here:shrug:
I woke before my alarm going of at 7am and i have done some other mornings, i took my temp at 6.40am this morning it was 36.5, i took it again at 9.30am out of curiosty and it was 36.9 :shrug:
but i wouldn't see a rise yet any way i've seen the start of a rise on cd16 and cd17. I am 15 today come on :spermy::haha:

Bet you cant wait until tue... your dh wont know whats hit him :haha:


----------



## mrsessex

All the way from Devon :o for £15 stereo??

Mind you saying that!!! My parents sold a dishwasher on eBay this week and the man came from Ipswich to get it!! one hour and half drive...for a £75 dishwasher and i just never get it??? its not like people in Devon/Ipswich aint selling stereos/dishwashers :haha:

Im off from work now till 28th Dec :dance: :dance: how grand :D was booked out work tomorrow but i aint teaching in this!!! im scared driving in it myself let alone my little learners driving ...even *with *me next to em :haha:


----------



## reversal

snow has started again here up north its a nightmare we had it two or three weeks ago and its just gone this week now its back, we have had enough of it I get sick of having to dig my car out :growlmad:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> snow has started again here up north its a nightmare we had it two or three weeks ago and its just gone this week now its back, we have had enough of it I get sick of having to dig my car out :growlmad:

i know that feeling we've only been rid of it a week or so too, i get bored of seeing white and nearly slipping on my ARSE :haha:



mrsessex said:


> All the way from Devon :o for £15 stereo??
> 
> Mind you saying that!!! My parents sold a dishwasher on eBay this week and the man came from Ipswich to get it!! one hour and half drive...for a £75 dishwasher and i just never get it??? its not like people in Devon/Ipswich aint selling stereos/dishwashers :haha:
> 
> Im off from work now till 28th Dec :dance: :dance: how grand :D was booked out work tomorrow but i aint teaching in this!!! im scared driving in it myself let alone my little learners driving ...even *with *me next to em :haha:

I know tesco sell lil hifis for £19.99 :haha: bet it cost him just as much in fuel plonkers!!

Nice lil break for you then, bet the kids are looking forward christmas aren't they?
My youngest is so hypo today think the excitement has kicked in, shes on the countdown "how many sleep's left mummy?" bless her

Its not nice out there in the car:nope: we had trouble coming home from my parents:dohh:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

saw this in another thread thought it might be good reading to anyone who tests a bit earlier...


*Understanding How Early Result Pregnancy Tests Work
What about early results tests, though, the ones that promise results three or four days before your missed period? 

It&#8217;s important to know that these tests assume a 14-day luteal phase. (That&#8217;s the time between ovulation and when you get your period.) If your luteal phase is usually 12 days, four days before your missed period would be 9 days after ovulation. Way too early to test. 

If you have a luteal phase of 15 days, though, 4 days before your missed period is 12 days after ovulation. You still may not have enough hormone that early, but you&#8217;ve got a much better chance than someone with a shorter luteal phase.*


----------



## tallybee

reversal said:


> snow has started again here up north its a nightmare we had it two or three weeks ago and its just gone this week now its back, we have had enough of it I get sick of having to dig my car out :growlmad:

It's rubbish isn't it hon. The annoying thing is people in areas that aren't that badly affected saying 'come on it's only snow and it is winter after all'! Grr!:growlmad: Yes it IS winter but we don't wish to be stuck with no car and no public transport for days! 

Snow shovels were rare as rocking-horse poop around here until the other day and now the shop up the street has like doubled the price they want for them now they have them again.


----------



## tallybee

Arr, and I've just noticed that IF my ticker's right, and I'm fertile just now, we're missing out on this window as OH's 'abstaining' before going in with his sample tomorrow morning. Tomorrow's the only day they're accepting SA samples until 8th Jan! Bloomin humbug!

LOL well at least we can get busy when he gets in tomorrow evening after work, and at least we'll get some answers and see what our chances really are. I can't believe the pricey hospital that did the VR think that saying 'sperm are present' is enough:dohh::wacko:


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> saw this in another thread thought it might be good reading to anyone who tests a bit earlier...
> 
> 
> *Understanding How Early Result Pregnancy Tests Work
> What about early results tests, though, the ones that promise results three or four days before your missed period?
> 
> Its important to know that these tests assume a 14-day luteal phase. (Thats the time between ovulation and when you get your period.) If your luteal phase is usually 12 days, four days before your missed period would be 9 days after ovulation. Way too early to test.
> 
> If you have a luteal phase of 15 days, though, 4 days before your missed period is 12 days after ovulation. You still may not have enough hormone that early, but youve got a much better chance than someone with a shorter luteal phase.*

Yeah, I think this is from peeonastick.com. It's a really good, informative site. She explains really well about how tests work and what are good brands, ones to avoid etc.


----------



## reversal

tallybee said:


> Arr, and I've just noticed that IF my ticker's right, and I'm fertile just now, we're missing out on this window as OH's 'abstaining' before going in with his sample tomorrow morning. Tomorrow's the only day they're accepting SA samples until 8th Jan! Bloomin humbug!
> 
> LOL well at least we can get busy when he gets in tomorrow evening after work, and at least we'll get some answers and see what our chances really are. I can't believe the pricey hospital that did the VR think that saying 'sperm are present' is enough:dohh::wacko:

I hope he gets good results but even if he doesn't it still doesn't mean you wont get pregnant just take my dh results for instance they weren't great and he had a high level of anti sperm but we still managed to get pregnant.
The hospitals seem great before the op then as soon as they have the money and jobs done they dont want to know :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks reversal, that's exactly how we felt. I was really cross actually, when I went to pick OH up after the op, he was waiting outside smoking a cig. I had assumed they'd actually want to make sure his lift home was sorted before letting him out, he was still all disoriented from the anaesthetic. But by then what can you do, they've got the money and that's it!

Anyway yeah we have our fingers and toes crossed for good results, not sure what's going on with me though, my cycle's been really messed up so hoping there's not something up with me that'll prevent us conceiving. The GP wasn't helpful when I went about it, why would he think it helpful to prescribe what is basically the mini pill to someone who's gone in saying they are desperate to conceive. Maybe I need to see a different GP.

Anyway trying to keep positive, hope everyone's ok today! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Arr, and I've just noticed that IF my ticker's right, and I'm fertile just now, we're missing out on this window as OH's 'abstaining' before going in with his sample tomorrow morning. Tomorrow's the only day they're accepting SA samples until 8th Jan! Bloomin humbug!
> 
> LOL well at least we can get busy when he gets in tomorrow evening after work, and at least we'll get some answers and see what our chances really are. I can't believe the pricey hospital that did the VR think that saying 'sperm are present' is enough:dohh::wacko:

:growlmad:I cant believe that, it isnt fair! I mean its all about those all important figures...isnt that what we pay the money for in the first place!!?? :shrug: which clinic was it again? sorry if you've already said! :dohh: Sorry you've missed your window hunny :hugs: we are abstaining too at the minute as DH has his SA 2moro, but luckily I'm not due to Ov until xmas eve/day so it'll be ful steam ahead when he gets back 2moro! :winkwink:



reversal said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Arr, and I've just noticed that IF my ticker's right, and I'm fertile just now, we're missing out on this window as OH's 'abstaining' before going in with his sample tomorrow morning. Tomorrow's the only day they're accepting SA samples until 8th Jan! Bloomin humbug!
> 
> LOL well at least we can get busy when he gets in tomorrow evening after work, and at least we'll get some answers and see what our chances really are. I can't believe the pricey hospital that did the VR think that saying 'sperm are present' is enough:dohh::wacko:
> 
> I hope he gets good results but even if he doesn't it still doesn't mean you wont get pregnant just take my dh results for instance they weren't great and he had a high level of anti sperm but we still managed to get pregnant.
> The hospitals seem great before the op then as soon as they have the money and jobs done they dont want to know :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes reversal you are a true inspiration :hugs: to all the VR WAGs!! so thank you!! I've always said, so long as DH gets at least 1% present I'll be happy, as it only takes one.....so anything more than 1% I'll be happy with and I've got 99% chance it'll be more than 1% so FX lol. Sounds like a few of you had a bad expericence with the post op side of your clinic. I must say I was more than happy with ours, our surgeon even wrote a letter to us afew days after giving details about how the op went etc, it was lovely (i copied it into my journal) xx


----------



## tallybee

Yea I've said before about the massive differences in aftercare people are getting. Post-op care has been anything between non-existent and first-class. Maybe we should compile a list of the different hospitals and how good or bad they've been, for the benefit of those considering the op. I know I wish we'd had more info before - it's really difficult to know unless you know someone who's been to a place.


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Yea I've said before about the massive differences in aftercare people are getting. Post-op care has been anything between non-existent and first-class. Maybe we should compile a list of the different hospitals and how good or bad they've been, for the benefit of those considering the op. I know I wish we'd had more info before - it's really difficult to know unless you know someone who's been to a place.

Very true!! I've put a link on the front page to the clinic that me and 'justmarried' used, you'll have to let me know if you find anything else then I can put that on too! xx


----------



## tallybee

Great :) I don't know of any other places that are good, all I can say is the BMI Ross Hall in Glasgow was terrible once they'd been paid. Post-op care was negligible and we felt fobbed off when we asked questions.


----------



## mrsessex

V... add on my one :dance:

Spire Hospital Brentwood, Essex...Dr Bhanot

xxxxx

:dust:
xxx

Was 99.9% happy with them :D

Great follow up x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> V... add on my one :dance:
> 
> Spire Hospital Brentwood, Essex...Dr Bhanot
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> :dust:
> xxx
> 
> Was 99.9% happy with them :D
> 
> Great follow up x

has your surgeon got his own site or shall i add the link to the actual hospital (i ask because my link is to the surgeons website-have a look!) xx


----------



## mrsessex

https://www.spirehealthcare.com/Rod...d-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Shiv-Bhanot/ thats his link :dance: and thats the man who done our VR

He is a pioneer in micro-surgery he does the training of the surgeons that want to to it :D was the reason I chose him :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh just had a read, yer he does sound good! good choice!! :thumbup: I did research and Dr. Harriss was the best I could find. VR's are his speciality lol. I cant wait to e-mail a piccy our of success after for their website!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Awww re: your pic to their website :haha: thats cute

Our surgeon is all areas of microsurgery in the urology dept, he does a bit of everything, not centred around VR's , but felt this wasnt an issue really as the main thing (as you prob researched)was getting the tubes to join up properly in the first case, which requires skills!!! so went for him :dance: well he must have done a good job as the results were quite promising after 9 weeks :haha: just down to me now!! scary xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

We used the Spire South Bank hospital, Worcester.. We were happy with the care & treatment dh received but did feel it was a bit once the money had been paid, sort of off you go, nothing really explained in detail. 

And the surgeon's bed side manner was to be desired but the nurses said thats the way he works.
I assume he knows he is great at what he does and a little bit cocky. :dohh:
We are awaiting the SA in Jan so will let you know what aftercare is truely like. 
But I will not be leaving with a sperm present answer!! not after nearly £2k:nope:

our surgeons website link 
https://www.spirehealthcare.com/sou...nd-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Terry-Chen/


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks :thumbup: I've added it onto the front page! xx


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> We used the Spire South Bank hospital, Worcester.. We were happy with the care & treatment dh received but did feel it was a bit once the money had been paid, sort of off you go, nothing really explained in detail.
> 
> And the surgeon's bed side manner was to be desired but the nurses said thats the way he works.
> I assume he knows he is great at what he does and a little bit cocky. :dohh:
> We are awaiting the SA in Jan so will let you know what aftercare is truely like.
> But I will not be leaving with a sperm present answer!! not after nearly £2k:nope:
> 
> our surgeons website link
> https://www.spirehealthcare.com/sou...nd-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Terry-Chen/

Yeh we stupidly didn't know any better at the time. I was a bit surprised that's all we got off them, but trying to persuade OH to get a proper SA done... he was just like 'well if there's sperm then there's a chance'... I despair sometimes. That's not good enough lol! 
The hospital he got the op at doesn't even do a proper analysis so we're going through the NHS for it. From what I have heard though we're lucky to be able to do that as some people on here have been told they need to have been trying for a year or even 2 years before their GP will refer them.


----------



## reversal

tallybee said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> We used the Spire South Bank hospital, Worcester.. We were happy with the care & treatment dh received but did feel it was a bit once the money had been paid, sort of off you go, nothing really explained in detail.
> 
> And the surgeon's bed side manner was to be desired but the nurses said thats the way he works.
> I assume he knows he is great at what he does and a little bit cocky. :dohh:
> We are awaiting the SA in Jan so will let you know what aftercare is truely like.
> But I will not be leaving with a sperm present answer!! not after nearly £2k:nope:
> 
> our surgeons website link
> https://www.spirehealthcare.com/sou...nd-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Terry-Chen/
> 
> Yeh we stupidly didn't know any better at the time. I was a bit surprised that's all we got off them, but trying to persuade OH to get a proper SA done... he was just like 'well if there's sperm then there's a chance'... I despair sometimes. That's not good enough lol!
> The hospital he got the op at doesn't even do a proper analysis so we're going through the NHS for it. From what I have heard though we're lucky to be able to do that as some people on here have been told they need to have been trying for a year or even 2 years before their GP will refer them.Click to expand...

my dh second sa was an nhs one and they were great it was done at 2.30pm and I picked the results up at 8.30am the next morning, we still had to pay for it though


----------



## mrsessex

V... thats a good wesbite :D i love the testimonials :thumbup: bet you cant wait to add to it!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## tallybee

Aye they've not said anything about charging for this one, they might still though! It takes a week for results though, they don't let us pick them up apparently, they go straight to the GP and he has to make an appointment and the GP will interpret the results. I'm hoping that it doesn't take forever because of festive closures... the hospital's last day accepting samples is tomorrow, then they don't start again til the 2nd week in Jan!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

The private hospital we used doesnt have the facilitys to do SA either ours has to go to Our local nhs hospital.. we then have to make an appointment for 7-9 days after taking sample in, to see consultant for results.
I'm not sure when to go in to the nhs hospital now then if yours isnt open until 2nd week in jan.. Did you ring up the nhs hospital and did they tell you the days & times for pathology??


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah how odd we were both at a 'Spire' hospital, but your one doesnt have a pathology dept on site?? I find that so odd!!! considering they carry out operations relating to the reproductive systems etc etc :wacko:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Sarah how odd we were both at a 'Spire' hospital, but your one doesnt have a pathology dept on site?? I find that so odd!!! considering they carry out operations relating to the reproductive systems etc etc :wacko:

i know i thought it when they gave me the slip... very odd! luckily its not far from the spire. They should knock 10% off the price:haha:

I had to treble check we werent going to be charged to see consultant again to discuss results, i was assured it was included in the price so it better bloody be :haha:

1st consultant appt we had, he earn't £150 for 10mins work:cry:
it would be nice if they gave us a print out like:

For the sum of £1,7500.00
you will receive:
operation
aftercare
1x sa
1x consultant appoint for results
etc...

its all blooming guess work half the time, :nope:


----------



## mrsessex

Well you got a bargain compared to us :haha:

£2650
Included

Initial consultation
Operation
Follow up check 4 weeks later
SA
Follow up check 10 weeks from original op

Gotta say though, even though we paid hundreds more than you :hugs: I was so pleased with everything, they kept us informed throughout really, the only thing I didnt like was the SA results part where I had to ring up for em :haha: but thats me being overly fussy i guess 

Ive heard of people paying £3,500 + upwards for this at Harley Street!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Well you got a bargain compared to us :haha:
> 
> £2650
> Included
> 
> Initial consultation
> Operation
> Follow up check 4 weeks later
> SA
> Follow up check 10 weeks from original op
> 
> Gotta say though, even though we paid hundreds more than you :hugs: I was so pleased with everything, they kept us informed throughout really, the only thing I didnt like was the SA results part where I had to ring up for em :haha: but thats me being overly fussy i guess
> 
> Ive heard of people paying £3,500 + upwards for this at Harley Street!

Well they want £2,500.00 but they had initally quoted me £1,750.00 so they did as a gesture of good will:happydance: thankfully 


Initial consultation - ours was £150.00
Operation
Follow up check 4 weeks later- never had
SA - awaiting
Follow up check 10 weeks from original op- will have after SA​

Total paid £1,900.00​

We wanted the best surgeon we could afford and think we found a good one, he has even had several success' 10yrs + post vas, and with where we live we were limited, cos of travelling for SA after and it having to be done within the hour.
we looked at 
BMI
Spire &
Nuffield


----------



## mrsessex

Yeah its a bloody minefield aint it!!!!

I just didnt know where to start when we (ERRRR me!!!!!!) started looking into this

thankgod for the internet is all i can say! x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

yes i dont know where *I'D* of started either :haha: x


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> yes i dont know where *I'D* of started either :haha: x

 :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## BearClaire

Hey Ladies, 

I was wondering if i could join you?
I've been stalking you all for a while now :blush:

OH had his Vas done April 08, then the reversal April this year. Cant remember the actual SA results but they werent terrible, but not great. 
I'm 30 and OH is 41. I've noticed some of you ladies have OH's that are the same age as mine, how do they feel about being an older Dad? Mr Bear is really concerned about how old he is going to be with the Cub is 15.

So right now i'm in the 2WW and for the past 4 days, i've been having this strange feeling between 9am and 1pm, i get really disorientated and everything i do seems like i'm not doing it? Doctors think its an inner ear irritation. Have any of you experienced this? 
I've also been spotting for the past couple of days. I'm hoping this is the Christmas prezzie i asked OH for!! :pink:


----------



## reversal

BearClaire said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if i could join you?
> I've been stalking you all for a while now :blush:
> 
> OH had his Vas done April 08, then the reversal April this year. Cant remember the actual SA results but they werent terrible, but not great.
> I'm 30 and OH is 41. I've noticed some of you ladies have OH's that are the same age as mine, how do they feel about being an older Dad? Mr Bear is really concerned about how old he is going to be with the Cub is 15.
> 
> So right now i'm in the 2WW and for the past 4 days, i've been having this strange feeling between 9am and 1pm, i get really disorientated and everything i do seems like i'm not doing it? Doctors think its an inner ear irritation. Have any of you experienced this?
> I've also been spotting for the past couple of days. I'm hoping this is the Christmas prezzie i asked OH for!! :pink:

Welcome, sorry I haven't experienced that feeling but fingers crossed its a sign of a bfp :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Welcome :wave:

Course you can join us! More the merrier!

My hubby is 37, 38 next July but doesn't worry about the age thing :)

Ive had strange heady feelings for the past few days you mentioning that.... Not exactly dizzy..... But kinda outta body :haha: CAN'T describe it!

This thread so far has been very lucky for our ladies! I think we have 5 or 6 pregnancies within a couple of months! It's brill!!!!

Keep posting x


----------



## live_in_hope

BearClaire said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if i could join you?
> I've been stalking you all for a while now :blush:
> 
> OH had his Vas done April 08, then the reversal April this year. Cant remember the actual SA results but they werent terrible, but not great.
> I'm 30 and OH is 41. I've noticed some of you ladies have OH's that are the same age as mine, how do they feel about being an older Dad? Mr Bear is really concerned about how old he is going to be with the Cub is 15.
> 
> So right now i'm in the 2WW and for the past 4 days, i've been having this strange feeling between 9am and 1pm, i get really disorientated and everything i do seems like i'm not doing it? Doctors think its an inner ear irritation. Have any of you experienced this?
> I've also been spotting for the past couple of days. I'm hoping this is the Christmas prezzie i asked OH for!! :pink:

Hey :wave: welcome to the thread!!

Thanks for dropping in, hopefully you'll find all the answers to your quesions on here about post VR and results etc, there are some links to other threads on the front page which some of the ladies have started about success stories and results etc, you should check those out too! :thumbup:

My DH had his VR done on his 44th Birthday (poor fella) and funnily enough he was in room 44 too, I thought that to be a good sign!! lol. He's not said anything about the age, I'm 26 so he says I keep him young anyway and to be honest he's a big kid (for example- last year when we had loads of snow, he built me a sledge coz our shop had sold out and he took me to a park and we spent the day sledging, it was the best fun I'd ever had!!) At least if we had kids it wouldnt seem so strange to see two adults larking about, enjoying themselves more than the children!! :haha: but generally it's not something we've given much thought too, his eldest was 21 last week and I thought that may evoke a conversation about age, but it didnt :shrug:. Age is just a number (thats what we had to keep telling my 41yr old dad when I was 18 and I introduced him to my 36year old boyfriend :rofl: lol. (the pair of them are like best buds now and he wouldnt have it any other way!)

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you that you get some goo dnews before christmas!!! Please do keep us posted!! I'll add your name and a link to your profile to the front page should others want to PM you for anything!!

Thanks again for dropping by, always a pleasure meeting new VR WAGS :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

BearClaire said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I've noticed some of you ladies have OH's that are the same age as mine, how do they feel about being an older Dad? Mr Bear is really concerned about how old he is going to be with the Cub is 15.


Yes we've had that conversation too:winkwink:
i'm 28 and dh is 37(38 in jan) his eldest from previous marriage is 19 next yr.. but i resure him its not old, to become a daddy again x.

My mum n dad were 43yrs old wen they had my brother:thumbup:


----------



## BearClaire

mrsessex said:


> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Ive had strange heady feelings for the past few days you mentioning that.... Not exactly dizzy..... But kinda outta body :haha: CAN'T describe it!
> 
> This thread so far has been very lucky for our ladies! I think we have 5 or 6 pregnancies within a couple of months! It's brill!!!!
> 
> Keep posting x

OMG!!! Thats exactly how i've been feeling! I have to keep asking 'am i really here?' I've never had it before, thought i was going crazy! Where are you in your cycle?



live_in_hope said:


> Hey :wave: welcome to the thread!!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in, hopefully you'll find all the answers to your quesions on here about post VR and results etc, there are some links to other threads on the front page which some of the ladies have started about success stories and results etc, you should check those out too! :thumbup:
> 
> My DH had his VR done on his 44th Birthday (poor fella) and funnily enough he was in room 44 too, I thought that to be a good sign!! lol. He's not said anything about the age, I'm 26 so he says I keep him young anyway and to be honest he's a big kid (for example- last year when we had loads of snow, he built me a sledge coz our shop had sold out and he took me to a park and we spent the day sledging, it was the best fun I'd ever had!!) At least if we had kids it wouldnt seem so strange to see two adults larking about, enjoying themselves more than the children!! :haha: but generally it's not something we've given much thought too, his eldest was 21 last week and I thought that may evoke a conversation about age, but it didnt :shrug:. Age is just a number (thats what we had to keep telling my 41yr old dad when I was 18 and I introduced him to my 36year old boyfriend :rofl: lol. (the pair of them are like best buds now and he wouldnt have it any other way!)
> 
> I shall keep my fingers crossed for you that you get some goo dnews before christmas!!! Please do keep us posted!! I'll add your name and a link to your profile to the front page should others want to PM you for anything!!
> 
> Thanks again for dropping by, always a pleasure meeting new VR WAGS :thumbup: xx

Thanks! 
OH doesnt act his age either, and says i keep him young. We're always being silly, so i dont worry about him being an older Dad, he's just worried that the Cub's friends will take the mickey out of him.



MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Yes we've had that conversation too:winkwink:
> i'm 28 and dh is 37(38 in jan) his eldest from previous marriage is 19 next yr.. but i resure him its not old, to become a daddy again x.
> 
> My mum n dad were 43yrs old wen they had my brother:thumbup:

Wow! OH doesnt have any children, i think that would make him feel worse. I'll just have to keep reminding him that people are having children older so he might not be the only older dad!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

BearClaire said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Ive had strange heady feelings for the past few days you mentioning that.... Not exactly dizzy..... But kinda outta body :haha: CAN'T describe it!
> 
> This thread so far has been very lucky for our ladies! I think we have 5 or 6 pregnancies within a couple of months! It's brill!!!!
> 
> Keep posting x
> 
> OMG!!! Thats exactly how i've been feeling! I have to keep asking 'am i really here?' I've never had it before, thought i was going crazy! Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey :wave: welcome to the thread!!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in, hopefully you'll find all the answers to your quesions on here about post VR and results etc, there are some links to other threads on the front page which some of the ladies have started about success stories and results etc, you should check those out too! :thumbup:
> 
> My DH had his VR done on his 44th Birthday (poor fella) and funnily enough he was in room 44 too, I thought that to be a good sign!! lol. He's not said anything about the age, I'm 26 so he says I keep him young anyway and to be honest he's a big kid (for example- last year when we had loads of snow, he built me a sledge coz our shop had sold out and he took me to a park and we spent the day sledging, it was the best fun I'd ever had!!) At least if we had kids it wouldnt seem so strange to see two adults larking about, enjoying themselves more than the children!! :haha: but generally it's not something we've given much thought too, his eldest was 21 last week and I thought that may evoke a conversation about age, but it didnt :shrug:. Age is just a number (thats what we had to keep telling my 41yr old dad when I was 18 and I introduced him to my 36year old boyfriend :rofl: lol. (the pair of them are like best buds now and he wouldnt have it any other way!)
> 
> I shall keep my fingers crossed for you that you get some goo dnews before christmas!!! Please do keep us posted!! I'll add your name and a link to your profile to the front page should others want to PM you for anything!!
> 
> Thanks again for dropping by, always a pleasure meeting new VR WAGS :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> OH doesnt act his age either, and says i keep him young. We're always being silly, so i dont worry about him being an older Dad, he's just worried that the Cub's friends will take the mickey out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Yes we've had that conversation too:winkwink:
> i'm 28 and dh is 37(38 in jan) his eldest from previous marriage is 19 next yr.. but i resure him its not old, to become a daddy again x.
> 
> My mum n dad were 43yrs old wen they had my brother:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! OH doesnt have any children, i think that would make him feel worse. I'll just have to keep reminding him that people are having children older so he might not be the only older dad!!Click to expand...

there are alot of couples out there having children for the 1st time 30+
When i had my son i was 20 and was the youngest on the post labour suite, and made to feel the odd one out by midwives:cry: i was 22 when i had my daughter and it was 50:50 of young and old, but i went home straight after having her so didnt experiance the post labour suite.
Dh started young at 19 so he isnt that old to start again :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

Hi girlies :)

Clairebear I'm 8dpo roughly. Due period on Sunday :)

I don't tend to do the whole symptom spot thing because in my experience preg and period symptoms are identical really :shrug:

However!!!!!!!

I've been feeling like I'm gonna get my period ANY minute :shrug: have had low down tummy cramps since this morning and they havnt gone :shrug: this morning I had 3 tiny dots of black on my tissue when i wiped ( errrrr :wacko: ) this weekend I had pink dots on tissue

Yep been feeling heady and my boobies hurt like a mother!!!! But sometimes they do anyway

Not getting excited though like to keep it real!


----------



## mrsessex

Can't sleep woke at 4.50 as hubby was leaving for work :grr: so now on my iPhone with only 23% battery left :shrug:

We had more snow last night, will it ever stop??? Hope kids are in school I need to work today :shrug: although roads are so icy Arrrrgghghhhhhhhhhhh it's a dilemma!

How is everyone today?


----------



## BearClaire

mrsessex said:


> Hi girlies :)
> 
> Clairebear I'm 8dpo roughly. Due period on Sunday :)
> 
> I don't tend to do the whole symptom spot thing because in my experience preg and period symptoms are identical really :shrug:
> 
> However!!!!!!!
> 
> I've been feeling like I'm gonna get my period ANY minute :shrug: have had low down tummy cramps since this morning and they havnt gone :shrug: this morning I had 3 tiny dots of black on my tissue when i wiped ( errrrr :wacko: ) this weekend I had pink dots on tissue
> 
> Yep been feeling heady and my boobies hurt like a mother!!!! But sometimes they do anyway
> 
> Not getting excited though like to keep it real!

AF due Sunday as well. 
This month was suppose to be a month off TTC! I usually do my BBT and POAS but i thought i had so many parties to go to and its christmas, that i deserved a month off it all. But i still knew when my fertile time was!

As this is now our 7 month TTC i've had all the symptoms so thought i would be fairly laid back, but as it gets closer i've started to think about it all :dohh:
Why cant they invent a test you can take a week after??!!!


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> The private hospital we used doesnt have the facilitys to do SA either ours has to go to Our local nhs hospital.. we then have to make an appointment for 7-9 days after taking sample in, to see consultant for results.
> I'm not sure when to go in to the nhs hospital now then if yours isnt open until 2nd week in jan.. Did you ring up the nhs hospital and did they tell you the days & times for pathology??

Yep I rung them and that's what they told me. It might be different at yours tho x


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> Yeah its a bloody minefield aint it!!!!
> 
> I just didnt know where to start when we (ERRRR me!!!!!!) started looking into this
> 
> thankgod for the internet is all i can say! x

Yep I must say the internet is a lifeline for us. I'd be lost without it anyway, not least this group here x


----------



## tallybee

Welcome BearClaire :) Glad you've joined us. This is a really fab resource! My OH is 39, I'm 28... He's brought up the age thing before but we've discussed it and it doesn't really matter :) It was more like nerves on his part as he was scared of the op not working and him feeling useless :/

It's really hard not to get all excited isn't it, we've been trying about the same time as you (OH's VR was May) and to begin with I was obsessively POAS from way too early. Trying to relax about it now at least until he gets his :spermy: results... he's on his way to the hospital now:happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Can't sleep woke at 4.50 as hubby was leaving for work :grr: so now on my iPhone with only 23% battery left :shrug:
> 
> We had more snow last night, will it ever stop??? Hope kids are in school I need to work today :shrug: although roads are so icy Arrrrgghghhhhhhhhhhh it's a dilemma!
> 
> How is everyone today?

WE HAD A LITTLE BIT YESTERDAY EVENING, BUT NO MORE SINCE.. STILL WHITE OVER:dohh: GOTTA GO INTO TOWN TODAY FINISH OFF A FEW LIL BITS:dohh:
OUR KIDS BROKE UP LAST FRIDAY, THEY ARE GETTING BORED ALREADY:haha:


----------



## tallybee

Aw, how long are they off for? Ours don't break up till Thursday but my boy's off ill today, poor wee thing's choked with the cold all burning up and achey. So am I really so not getting much work done today...


----------



## mrsessex

Our break up tomorrow. Back 4th jan

Feel like :witch: gonna come ANY minute!!! She's been banging on my door for couple of days now :haha: 

Done all pressie wrapping today :dance: 4 sack fulls lucky hubby was home to help!

No work now for 8 days :dance:

Be a race between me and Clairebear who gets the :witch: first :haha: hopefully not one of us!!! X


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mine broke up on the 17th go back on the 5th january... 
Got all my bits done today in town, its my dads b'day on the tomorrow(22nd) so had to get his pressies.. We are forecast more snow tonight 10cm+.... :dohh::dohh:lovely(not)

Sainsbury's was manic on Monday and i heard 2 old dears gossiping thatthey were Q'ing down the aisles today:growlmad::growlmad: need to get some Beers for DH and my caffiene free coke:cry: thats going to be fun.

Just heard on our local news swine flu is back:nope:


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mine broke up on the 17th go back on the 5th january...
> Got all my bits done today in town, its my dads b'day on the tomorrow(22nd) so had to get his pressies.. We are forecast more snow tonight 10cm+.... :dohh::dohh:lovely(not)
> 
> Sainsbury's was manic on Monday and i heard 2 old dears gossiping thatthey were Q'ing down the aisles today:growlmad::growlmad: need to get some Beers for DH and my caffiene free coke:cry: thats going to be fun.
> 
> Just heard on our local news swine flu is back:nope:

 Oh no more snow :cry:poor you! we aint getting no more i dont think :happydance:

Cor sainsbury is always bloody busy :haha: unless you go at 3am here :haha: i gotta go there in the morning as it goes get the last bits for saturday...im cooking for 7 ..so not too bad :D nuts/chocs/yule log (yum)

I just been a bed for an hour :lol: so tired :nope: feel so hot an all i better be not bloody coming down with something right on top of crimbo :grr:

Wonder how V's OH is getting on :hugs:


----------



## BearClaire

OH and i have just got in from Sainsburys. Wasnt busy at all! There wasnt a lot in for Christmas though. Not a lot of turkeys or gammon. And they didnt have any twiglets!!!!

Other than that we've got it all :happydance:

Feeling really tired now though, i've had some sort of cold bug for about a week now. :growlmad:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey!! I'm here!! lol

DH did his stuff today! :haha:

He really didnt want to 'do it' in the clinic in their 'special room' so he drove there in his work van, pulled into the carpark and was going to do it there (in the back of his van!!):haha: but the carpark was full and had some builders working there, so he drove out, pulled into a layby on a country road, jumped in the back and did it there!!!!!! :rofl: whats he like!!?? :dohh: lol

He said the lady in pathology was a right miserable cow, but then again, I guess she thought DH was a bit of a w***ker :rofl: (i couldnt help it) anyway, so it's done and we can phone 2moro, so watch this space!! FX xx

Had a busy day and night, DH's Son and girlfriend came up so we had a 'mock' christmas dinner, so feel as stuffed as the chritmas turkey itself now!! lol can't budge!! lol and it was the last day of term today, so on holiday until 5th Jan for a training day then kids go back on the 6th. nice! :thumbup: xx

Hope you've all had a lovely evening!


----------



## mrsessex

:rofl: @ the wanker joke :rofl: luv it

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :dance: it's done! So happy he's dropped his load and it's now been tested already!!! So excited to hear about the results! 

Yay I've finished work too :dance:

Ohhh you're all stuffed from dinner :haha: was it turkey!? Did you have sprouts?? I hate them blurgh

I ain't even ate dinner this evening couldn't face it :nope:

:witch: due the weekend and she's proper screaming at me!!!! Owch!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

oww Just think V bet the results are sitting by the phone now, ready for you in the morning owwwwwwwww x

Mrsessex hope you dont come down with something for xmas fx xx


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Mrsessex hope you dont come down with something for xmas fx xx

Me too thanks :hugs:

Got really weird stabby things going on inside above my pubic bone on the left, anyone else get that near period? Proper annoying :grr:


----------



## mrsessex

V--- you must post your results as soon as you know!

Can't believe you get to find out tomorrow! We had to wait a week :grr:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> V--- you must post your results as soon as you know!
> 
> Can't believe you get to find out tomorrow! We had to wait a week :grr:

yes asap V :haha:

we have to wait up to 9 days :cry: and thats if we can get a appointment with consultant aswell:wacko:


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: hey!! I'm here!! lol
> 
> DH did his stuff today! :haha:
> 
> He really didnt want to 'do it' in the clinic in their 'special room' so he drove there in his work van, pulled into the carpark and was going to do it there (in the back of his van!!):haha: but the carpark was full and had some builders working there, so he drove out, pulled into a layby on a country road, jumped in the back and did it there!!!!!! :rofl: whats he like!!?? :dohh: lol
> 
> He said the lady in pathology was a right miserable cow, but then again, I guess she thought DH was a bit of a w***ker :rofl: (i couldnt help it) anyway, so it's done and we can phone 2moro, so watch this space!! FX xx
> 
> Had a busy day and night, DH's Son and girlfriend came up so we had a 'mock' christmas dinner, so feel as stuffed as the chritmas turkey itself now!! lol can't budge!! lol and it was the last day of term today, so on holiday until 5th Jan for a training day then kids go back on the 6th. nice! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely evening!

Yay mine did his thing yesterday too! He said he felt well weird going in and doing it in the room :wacko: he didn't have much choice tho as he went in by bus lol!! So excited to hear your results, next day too!!


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> V--- you must post your results as soon as you know!
> 
> Can't believe you get to find out tomorrow! We had to wait a week :grr:
> 
> yes asap V :haha:
> 
> we have to wait up to 9 days :cry: and thats if we can get a appointment with consultant aswell:wacko:Click to expand...

It feels like an eternity waiting hey. We're in the same boat, a week we're meant to wait and that's if we can get a GP appointment... they have this system there where you have to phone at 8am for a same day appointment (advance ones are like 3 weeks ahead :wacko:) It's impossible to get through on the phone as obviously everyone else is trying too. When u finally get through all the appointments are gone :dohh: It's not going to be any better in festive closure time! I'm thinking I'll have to send him up to the surgery for 8am on the dot instead of phoning:blush:


----------



## live_in_hope

Oh no for all your waiting!!! :growlmad: !! I've just phoned and it's engaged! I was told originally that they called us but yesterday they said we have to call. God, I've got butterflies!! It's a pain that people already know our fate and yet we dont!!! aaarrrgggghhhhh!! will keep you all posted!! Sorry I had to dash on/off last night, we had company so couldnt get on!! 

We've started our :sex: marathon too, so thats good!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:shock: eek! The receptionist I need to speak to is away from her desk and is going to phone me when she gets back!! Oh god, I've got to wait now!! :dohh: damn waiting!! lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

:dance: for the sexy time :sex: :dance: :yipee:

Im gagging to know the results its exciting! 

Damn them being engaged! grrrrrr

Cor my period is foooking play hide & seek at the minute proper teasing me all week! im sooooo wet down there ( tmi :blush: ) rushed to loo a while ago thought id come on :nope: but just lotiony :wacko: certain shes coming though... would make my cycle this month 30 days if she came today but LP would only be like 10/11??? that cant be right??

Cor some times i wish i wasnt ttc'ing...if you know what i mean..all this hanging about etc does me brain in :haha:

Went Sainsbury this morning think i missed the rush got everything i needed :D

Hope the phone lines become clear soon V !


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey, glad your online!! xx :hugs:

It's not good, but it'll be ok.

They'd like to see 20million per ml and DH has only 1million and only 4% of those are swimming.... so it is quite low. She recommended that he ejaculate regulary (which he has been doing) as that should flush out the dead/non swimmers. She said although its low its not a surprise after the time since original Vasectomy (8years). She said we could always test again in 3months to make sure things are still moving. She said the surgeon hasnt seen the results yet but will send a letter out once he has.
I'm a little disheartened but ok, 4%is better than 0% and it only takes one little :spermy: so c'mon little one's, you can do it!! (this week preferably!!) lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

:hugs:

Hey!! 1 million!!! thats 999,999 more than you wanted the other day :dance: !!!!!!!!!

Look at the girl Samira.... her bloke has like zero sperm!!! and NO motility.... and she's now 9 weeks pregnant!!! her bloke went on vits ...and bobs ya uncle :hugs:

My hubby only had 9 on the check after 9 weeks.... so i wasnt exactly jumping up & down either.,..but like you say only takes one :spermy:

You'll be fine i just KNOW it :hugs:

The frequent :sex: is a good thing, either or wanking :haha: either way getting the fellas out the winky is all that matters... i make sure hub emopties regular when we aint at it :haha:

Im sooo pleased there is sperm though for you , i could cry :blush: im very emotional today!! sure sign witch is on her way

big hug..you'll be ok! xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks hun :hugs:

I thought I'd cry, but I'm ok, even with more sperm I guess pregnancy isnt guaranteed straight away, I guess now its up to me and how fertile I am!! 

There are plenty of people on here who have had worse results like you said and have managed so at the minute there is no reason why it cant be the same for me and DH xx

I have a feeling the witch isnt coming for you, I feel its something else, something very exciting that wont last 4days but 9months!!! :dance: xx I'm excited for you!! xx


----------



## mrsessex

Im telling you v, that count will go UP! it will.

Our surgeon had a detailed talk to us about the count after the VR

Every 3 months it changes...with 1 year being the optimum stage for the sperm after a VR :hugs: your'e (we are) very early days yet :) so we gotta be chilled :) our surgeon said he'd like to see ME getting tested for fertility after one year ... i was like :nope: if it aint happend by then...im gonna just let it ride.... i aint got age on my side so.... what will be will be.

I like your optimism this month for me :haha: but im not that sure! My period feels like its in me knickers permantly ... WAYYYYY TMI !!!!! i know i know i know i know but ya know when its due....and ya wet....and well...thats me... cramping is a pig

Chin up V XXXXX


----------



## live_in_hope

lol !! must say, dont fancy this cheese and tomato sauce sandwich now!! :haha: lol. Yer it is early days so I'm not too disheartened. I've only spoke to DH on the phone, so I dont know how he'll be, but we'll find out later.

I hope your cramping gets better :hugs:

I gotta go now, we've had soo much snow its untrue! Might post some piccys later!! I'm going to make an igloo for my doggy!! :haha: xx


----------



## mrsessex

:rofl: sorry i put you off ya sarnie :haha:

Enjoy the snow!!!! ( glad we're rid!!!!)

Your hubby will be fine xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Here is a piccy from last year! I made a snowman and after afew days it started to melt and lean backwards....Hubby then thought it looked like a rocker, so he made him a friend and added afew props!! Told ya...big kid!! lol xx 



Then afew days later, he had a play and then sent me a picture message with "I'm melting!!!" lol


----------



## mrsessex

I love the snowman bent backwards :haha: hilarious actually made me laugh out loud :rofl:

That's brilliant :D

I love things like that :dance:

3 more sleeps :yipee: my boys are so excited :cloud9:
X


----------



## live_in_hope

yay!! 3 more sleeps!! I bet they are bless 'em! I am too now, just wrapped some more prezzys! Still haven't done any of our food shopping yet, hoping to go 2nite :-/ we've never left it this long!! :shock: eek!! xx


----------



## mrsessex

Good luck at the shops :argh:

;)


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm dreading it!! :dohh: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Have a plan...... keep ya head down in there....walk fast..leave trolley at the ends of the isle...NEVER take trolley down it!!! grab ya bits...onto next isle and you'll be grand 

:dance:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Have a plan...... keep ya head down in there....walk fast..leave trolley at the ends of the isle...NEVER take trolley down it!!! grab ya bits...onto next isle and you'll be grand
> 
> :dance:

nice one! Like it! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mrsessex

It works!!! no one hangs around the end bits of the isles ;) they all rush down em ;)

Have fun! come back later tell us all what ya bought :dance:


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> Have a plan...... keep ya head down in there....walk fast..leave trolley at the ends of the isle...NEVER take trolley down it!!! grab ya bits...onto next isle and you'll be grand
> 
> :dance:

That's the way eh! I'm like that whenever I'm in the supermarket, I can't stand the place at the best of times :wacko: Doesn't help that ours is nearly always crammed.


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> Hey, glad your online!! xx :hugs:
> 
> It's not good, but it'll be ok.
> 
> They'd like to see 20million per ml and DH has only 1million and only 4% of those are swimming.... so it is quite low. She recommended that he ejaculate regulary (which he has been doing) as that should flush out the dead/non swimmers. She said although its low its not a surprise after the time since original Vasectomy (8years). She said we could always test again in 3months to make sure things are still moving. She said the surgeon hasnt seen the results yet but will send a letter out once he has.
> I'm a little disheartened but ok, 4%is better than 0% and it only takes one little :spermy: so c'mon little one's, you can do it!! (this week preferably!!) lol xx

:hugs: You are right, it only takes 1. ANd there are way more than 1 in there! Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## tallybee

OH has just told me that he spoke to the GP and they want him to book a double appointment to discuss his results... and the first time they can do that is on the afternoon of 12th January :wacko: and he's cool with that...:dohh:

HOW can he be so chilled about waiting so fricking long?!? I'm going out of my mind already!


----------



## mrsessex

They're a REAL nightmare aint they!!!??!!!!

Mines the same!

Laid back aint the word :dohh:

I'd like them to be us for one month... one month of hoping & praying we'll get pregnant soon ..they'd soon change their tune

:hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

:wacko:

Guess what came in the post today

Nappy Cream sample.. begins with a Bepantham or some such name!

How ODD??!!!!! i dont ever remember asking for it? its like a teeny sample in a box

Anyone else get one?

:wacko:


----------



## reversal

mrsessex said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Guess what came in the post today
> 
> Nappy Cream sample.. begins with a Bepantham or some such name!
> 
> How ODD??!!!!! i dont ever remember asking for it? its like a teeny sample in a box
> 
> Anyone else get one?
> 
> :wacko:

ooh It maybe a sign, I got that stabbing pain that you were talking about probably a week before I was due on (but I didnt come on I got bfp) your not out till :witch: shows, fingers crossed for you x

v My dh results were'nt great they improved after the second sa but still not fab and we still did it so im sending you loads of positive mental attitude x

hope you's all have a fab christmas :hugs:


----------



## mrsessex

Ohhhhh didn't know stabby pains were a symptom lol.... So low down like on top of my hoo haa :haha: where ya bikini line is :wacko: got em real bad today :shrug: 

Nappy cream being a sign would be tooooooo creepy for me!

Reversal..... I hope you have a wonderful christmas :) and a very healthy new year :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Mrsessex hope you dont come down with something for xmas fx xx
> 
> Me too thanks :hugs:
> 
> Got really weird stabby things going on inside above my pubic bone on the left, anyone else get that near period? Proper annoying :grr:Click to expand...

Yes i get this nearly every cycle, i went to the dr's last yr about it and they scanned me for cysts on ovaries but was all clear, the dr. said it was to do with ovulation etc:thumbup:



mrsessex said:


> They're a REAL nightmare aint they!!!??!!!!
> 
> Mines the same!
> 
> Laid back aint the word :dohh:
> 
> I'd like them to be us for one month... one month of hoping & praying we'll get pregnant soon ..they'd soon change their tune
> 
> :hugs:

Same here, he says things like does it matter if its this time next yr, and i know it doesnt but the urge and hormones dont allow you to think like that:cry:



mrsessex said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Guess what came in the post today
> 
> Nappy Cream sample.. begins with a Bepantham or some such name!
> 
> How ODD??!!!!! i dont ever remember asking for it? its like a teeny sample in a box
> 
> Anyone else get one?
> 
> :wacko:

Maybe its a sign!? no nappy cream here today, although no post for the last few days:shrug::shrug::shrug: :rofl: my postman is obviously scared of snow:haha:



V : like you said V it only takes 1 :spermy: to do the trick is your dh taking any supplements you could try those?:thumbup:

None of use know what our DH's sperm counts were before the vas so they might not of ever been the 20mill per mil they like, but they still worked:flower:
They will get stonger in time V:winkwink: 

Sorry for the delay in posting today, been at my mum n dads again whilst dh finished their decorating , got home to a burst water pipe in downstairs loo... 2 pipes burst in 2 places on each pipe,:cry: 
So we had to wait for the plumber this was 6pm and we were mean't to be going out for a meal for my dads b'day at 7.30pm.
We managed to get out the door at 7.40pm :haha: and not long got back..... im stuffed n frozen:thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

Morning chicks :)

Sarah glad you had a nice dinner, but awful bout your pipes!!!!! That's really what you need right on top of Christmas! More bills! Hope it's all sorted now :)

V- were you getting jiggy with it last night? Although I see on fb your feeling rough? :hugs: how crappy!!! I hope you'll have enough energy for more :sex: :haha: seeing as your O'ing,,,? That right?

Well my cramps are gone now thank fook!!!! Which can only mean period is gonna come today/ tomorrow and I'm usually right :thumbup: feel quite 'cool' as in temp wise so that's another sign I think :wacko:

Looking forward to Crimbo now!

How is everyone else? X


----------



## mrsessex

Oh Sarah thanks bout the stabby pain thing, didn't like that this week, cor hope i ain't got cysts :o :o perhaps I should get checke??? Mind you my cycle is clockwork :wacko: or does that not matter?? Oooo errrr


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> They're a REAL nightmare aint they!!!??!!!!
> 
> Mines the same!
> 
> Laid back aint the word :dohh:
> 
> I'd like them to be us for one month... one month of hoping & praying we'll get pregnant soon ..they'd soon change their tune
> 
> :hugs:

Yea... lol. I've given up trying to explain to him. For all that it feels sometimes like he isn't bothered at all, I remind myself that he did go through the reversal op so it does show he's more than 'bothered' in his own way. But men, they just don't have the same wiring for it as we do. Like yourself I've been trying to chill about the whole thing, but still find myself, each month, getting hopeful and fantasising about having a baby in the month it'd be born if we'd done it this time. But at the end of the day, I just want to get preggy ASAP, have our baby and be rid of all the uncertain waiting and hoping. 
He just likes the idea that it's a possibility!


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Guess what came in the post today
> 
> Nappy Cream sample.. begins with a Bepantham or some such name!
> 
> How ODD??!!!!! i dont ever remember asking for it? its like a teeny sample in a box
> 
> Anyone else get one?
> 
> :wacko:

That is sooo weird!! Very strange? I would so see it as a sign!! xx



reversal said:


> v My dh results were'nt great they improved after the second sa but still not fab and we still did it so im sending you loads of positive mental attitude x
> 
> hope you's all have a fab christmas :hugs:

Thanks hunny!! :thumbup: it means alot :hugs: and I am confident that'll it'll work at some point, maybe not as soon as we thought but we're still getting busy!! :winkwink: xx



MRSRICHRS2K said:


> V : like you said V it only takes 1 :spermy: to do the trick is your dh taking any supplements you could try those?:thumbup:
> 
> None of use know what our DH's sperm counts were before the vas so they might not of ever been the 20mill per mil they like, but they still worked:flower:
> They will get stonger in time V:winkwink:
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting today, been at my mum n dads again whilst dh finished their decorating , got home to a burst water pipe in downstairs loo... 2 pipes burst in 2 places on each pipe,:cry:
> So we had to wait for the plumber this was 6pm and we were mean't to be going out for a meal for my dads b'day at 7.30pm.
> We managed to get out the door at 7.40pm :haha: and not long got back..... im stuffed n frozen:thumbup:

Sarah, thank you, you're exactly right! I know he has four children from before but it doesnt mean he had a high sperm count at all does it, he could have just been lucky and if thats the case, it can happen again!! :thumbup: xx

Sorry to hear about your burst pipes!! gutted!! But glad you made it out to dinner still!! :dohh: for things happening around xmas!! The last two christmas' I've had no car!! 2 yrs ago I went to cambrisgeshire to visit family and broke down, had to be towed home xmas eve! :growlmad: then last year, I went to pick my parents up and some old lady in her car skidded on the ice straight into the side of my car!! spent the whole of christmas in the garage!! so started Jan off with all the hassle of insurance claim etc!! :growlmad: well sean did, I let him do it all xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Morning chicks :)
> 
> Sarah glad you had a nice dinner, but awful bout your pipes!!!!! That's really what you need right on top of Christmas! More bills! Hope it's all sorted now :)
> 
> V- were you getting jiggy with it last night? Although I see on fb your feeling rough? :hugs: how crappy!!! I hope you'll have enough energy for more :sex: :haha: seeing as your O'ing,,,? That right?
> 
> Well my cramps are gone now thank fook!!!! Which can only mean period is gonna come today/ tomorrow and I'm usually right :thumbup: feel quite 'cool' as in temp wise so that's another sign I think :wacko:
> 
> Looking forward to Crimbo now!
> 
> How is everyone else? X

Morning!!! :wave:

Yes we went to bed early last night!! :winkwink:, i didnt think DH would be in the mood for it, but he was fine (think because I was that made him alright) Facebook? I haven't updated that since the weekend? I'm feeling fine, but thank you! :hugs: I'm not due to Ov until xmas eve/day so we'll see, so far I haven't had any ov cramps or anything? I ALWAYS get ov cramps, and always on my left side, but not a thing! Perhaps I'll ov late this month....as if 21 days isnt long enough!! :growlmad: lol.

I really hope you dont get your period :cry: I'd be gutted for you!! I want at least one of us to get that BFP this cycle!!! xx


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Guess what came in the post today
> 
> Nappy Cream sample.. begins with a Bepantham or some such name!
> 
> How ODD??!!!!! i dont ever remember asking for it? its like a teeny sample in a box
> 
> Anyone else get one?
> 
> :wacko:

I have to say I'd be a bit freaked if I got that! Although we have bepanthen in the house anyway as it's recommended for smearing onto new tattoos to help them heal! It's good stuff! I hope we get to use it for its intended purpose soon!


----------



## mrsessex

:dohh: that was not you on fb :dohh: im such a div !!! :haha: you look like another friend and i quickly thought it was you what a wally!!! glad your ok!!

OMG @ the woman hitting you in your car that christmas!! nightmare!!!!!!!! ice is sooooo scary :( i HATE IT!!!!!! 

Glad you got some :sex: :thumbup: good stuff!! let the lil swimmers wait for that egg :D...hey if its any consilation....i hardly get any pains leading up to O ...or ewcm... only get it as im ovulating ..or bout 3 days before just slight stabby pain left or right..

Love your optimism for me :haha: doesnt matter if i get :witch: though...in my mind.... it'll happen when it happens...nothing we can do to force it :hugs: i'd like it before im 35 though...gives me another 6 months :haha: we'll see!
x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Oh Sarah thanks bout the stabby pain thing, didn't like that this week, cor hope i ain't got cysts :o :o perhaps I should get checke??? Mind you my cycle is clockwork :wacko: or does that not matter?? Oooo errrr

i get really bad ov pain, but i didnt know or heard of it before and i was worried because it would really stab and ache for days.. but had a scan she checked everything, kidneys, ovaries, lining of uterus etc she said it was all fine and no scar tissue from cysts. 
The dr said that sometimes one can develop as your egg is maturing and pop on its own and cause a bit of pain.

I would say it was ov pain and nothing to worry about, dont think your cycles being reg or not affect cyst's people have them without even knowing sometimes. You can always get it checked out if you get it again but im sure its normal :hugs:

If you look at my chart you'll see how many days on the trot i get pain, and its tablet taking ov pain :(


Yes V your right, one of us has gotta have a xmas/new year :bfp::happydance:


----------



## mrsessex

Ohh no Sarah the stabby pains wasnt around O ... they have been the last few days :wacko: I O'd around 13th Dec :dohh: think we got crossed wires :haha: i dont get pain around O really :shrug:

Glad your all ok though :hugs:


----------



## BearClaire

Hey everyone, 

The :witch: got me today :sad2:

I really dont understand whats going on with me?? I have been spotting for about 4 days now and i have come on 3 days early? 
I was suppose to have an appointment with my gynecologist today, but he had to cancel and i havent been given another appointment. SOOOO ANGRY because i've been waiting 3 months for that one!!

I'm just so upset and cross at this whole situation and OH is not helping by saying, nothing's wrong.... chill out it will happen when it happens.... ( and my favourite) if you get this upset and angry every month maybe you should go talk to someone about coping with this!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRR!

Sorry, really had to rant. Thank god we're going out to a party tonight, i'm going to have a couple of drinks to calm down. :wine:


----------



## mrsessex

:hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling shit

Hubbies really are twits at times ain't they. They really have no clue what we're going through 

Sometimes period can come early it's nothing bad.... 3 days isn't too alarming. I've been 3 days early before :hugs:

Enjoy the party tomorrow xxxx


----------



## reversal

BearClaire said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The :witch: got me today :sad2:
> 
> I really dont understand whats going on with me?? I have been spotting for about 4 days now and i have come on 3 days early?
> I was suppose to have an appointment with my gynecologist today, but he had to cancel and i havent been given another appointment. SOOOO ANGRY because i've been waiting 3 months for that one!!
> 
> I'm just so upset and cross at this whole situation and OH is not helping by saying, nothing's wrong.... chill out it will happen when it happens.... ( and my favourite) if you get this upset and angry every month maybe you should go talk to someone about coping with this!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRR!
> 
> Sorry, really had to rant. Thank god we're going out to a party tonight, i'm going to have a couple of drinks to calm down. :wine:

sorry the witch got you I hope its your month next month x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

BearClaire said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The :witch: got me today :sad2:
> 
> I really dont understand whats going on with me?? I have been spotting for about 4 days now and i have come on 3 days early?
> 
> 
> I'm just so upset and cross at this whole situation and OH is not helping by saying, nothing's wrong.... _chill out it will happen when it happens...._
> Sorry, really had to rant. Thank god we're going out to a party tonight, i'm going to have a couple of drinks to calm down. :wine:

Do all men come out the theatre with that saying tatto'd on there arse, cos mine say that too grrrr!! they just dont get it do they:dohh:

i had spotting this last cycle i started spotting on cd24 and got my af on cd27
my cycles vary from 26days 27days and 28days sometimes i even have a 21day cycle im sure its just the way my body works with stress etc.. 
but im on Vit-B 50 complex to try and lengthen my LP and period slightly:thumbup: if its something your worried about have a read of the below link xxx

vitamin B6 increase progesterone thread


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Do all men come out the theatre with that saying tatto'd on there arse, cos mine say that too grrrr!! they just dont get it do they:dohh: xxx



Yep mine did an all

Favourite saying are

"it'll happen when it happens"
"sperm meets eggs job done"
"stop reading baby forums" :haha:


----------



## reversal

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Do all men come out the theatre with that saying tatto'd on there arse, cos mine say that too grrrr!! they just dont get it do they:dohh: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine did an all
> 
> Favourite saying are
> 
> "it'll happen when it happens"
> "sperm meets eggs job done"
> "stop reading baby forums" :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: if only this was all we had to do it would be great.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Do all men come out the theatre with that saying tatto'd on there arse, cos mine say that too grrrr!! they just dont get it do they:dohh: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine did an all
> 
> Favourite saying are
> 
> "it'll happen when it happens"
> "sperm meets eggs job done"
> "stop reading baby forums" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: if only this was all we had to do it would be great.Click to expand...

Your quite right there, give them a day with our hormones:haha::haha:

yes i have 2/3 there Mrsessex i'll update you when i get "Sperm meets eggs jobs done" :haha::haha:


----------



## BearClaire

Thanks ladies, feeling much better now! 
Had a few drinkies last night and a boogie so feeling good now!

I know OH thinks he's being supportive, but these little sayings p*** me off more than soothe me!! 

mrsessex how are you feeling? Are you still in?


----------



## mrsessex

Hey glad you're feeling better! Amazing what a good night out can do for the soul :dance: hope you had a few drinks :D

Yep men's brains are deffo on black and White mode permantly. Bless em :wacko: after 12 years together though, ive learnt to just let it go in one ear and out the other :lol:

Yeah I'm still here with nothing to report. Don't really quite know when the witch is due but Sarah here helped me with an online calcultor and it said today :shrug: I feel ok woke up at 5 with cramping across my lower tummy went bk to
Sleep about 6 and just woke up now! On me iPhone typing :lol: :witch: could come at any minute. Was also having a quick read about chemical pregnancies!!!! Omg i never knew 50-60% of new conceptions end this way BEFORE a womans period!! So you'd neve even know unless you took a test,,,, wow.... Gives me more reason never to test until period is late 

:flower:


----------



## mrsessex

Well isn't today a quiet day here!!!!

My house is ooooooh soooo quiet!!! Calm before the storm :haha: 

I hope to see lots more preggy announcements next week!!! 

V I was looking at your bfp for Christmas thread ....43 bfp's now!!! Wow!! That's loads!! Thanks for keeping that thread going :hugs:

hope everyones chilled today x


----------



## live_in_hope

*I just want to wish all of you lovely ladies a *
*Merry Christmas*
*and a FAB*
*New Year!!*
*-X-X-X-X-X-X-X-*

*Here's to a great 2011, a BFP filled 2011!!! xx*​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> *I just want to wish all of you lovely ladies a *
> *Merry Christmas*
> *and a FAB*
> *New Year!!*
> *-X-X-X-X-X-X-X-*
> 
> *Here's to a great 2011, a BFP filled 2011!!! xx*​

Awwww thats lovely V thank you...
*
Wishing you and everyone else in the wag club a wonderful christmas and a great new (babymaking) 2011*​Oh and loads of :dust: for your Ov day today :haha: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Thanks chickies!!!

I'll come back Sunday to let you know it the wicked witch of the west ovaries turns up or not! I tell ya what, shes really mucking me about now :rofl: ive been going the loo every half hour-hour today thinking i need big wee...get there...dribble :wacko:..think ive 'come on'...and nothing

Im starting to feel a bit preg :wacko: i never say that normally....but i feel queer :wacko: cant put me finger on it :wacko: if i come on though, its ok :) but do feel rather strange

Not testing though-scary pants!

Everyone got all their Christmas fare now? all done here..Mums cooking my turkey crown for me :haha: bless her heart, she'll bring it over in the morning x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Thanks chickies!!!
> 
> I'll come back Sunday to let you know it the *wicked witch of the west ovaries* turns up or not! I tell ya what, shes really mucking me about now :rofl: ive been going the loo every half hour-hour today thinking i need big wee...get there...dribble :wacko:..think ive 'come on'...and nothing
> 
> Im starting to feel a bit preg :wacko: i never say that normally....but i feel queer :wacko: cant put me finger on it :wacko: if i come on though, its ok :) but do feel rather strange
> 
> Not testing though-scary pants!
> 
> Everyone got all their Christmas fare now? all done here..Mums cooking my turkey crown for me :haha: bless her heart, she'll bring it over in the morning x

:rofl: :rofl: your so funny :haha: 
Scary pants!!:haha: owww how will i be able to wait not knowing if you have a :bfp: or not it will be like a second xmas lol

Think im going to cook mine later, 1 less think to do tomorrow.. not looking for getting everything ouutathe loft later:haha:

You never say you feel preggy so you never know, but like you say if your not you can have a tipple new yrs eve xx

Have a lovely day tomorrow, ill be on here in bits n bobs tonight though xx


----------



## mrsessex

Ohhhh the loft !!! :dohh: dont even go there!!! John will be up there later once kids are fast asleep getting the sacks down poor fooker. I'll be waiting down here to arrange them under the tree.. Told boys they gotta be bed by 10 tonight no later..dont spose they'll be asleep though till 12! all excited ya know what kids are like!!!

I'd also like to get a nice lay in tomorrow! :haha:

Well according to your calendar doo daa from yesterday im meant to be on today..well i aint ..and normally come on around 2pm like a clock. So its a bit hmmmm ..but I dunno... its the feeling like period is gonna come ANY second throwing my scent off :wacko: talk about a tease :haha: 

I'll be on here tonight too x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Ohhhh the loft !!! :dohh: dont even go there!!! John will be up there later once kids are fast asleep getting the sacks down poor fooker. I'll be waiting down here to arrange them under the tree.. Told boys they gotta be bed by 10 tonight no later..dont spose they'll be asleep though till 12! all excited ya know what kids are like!!!
> 
> I'd also like to get a nice lay in tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> Well according to your calendar doo daa from yesterday im meant to be on today..well i aint ..and normally come on around 2pm like a clock. So its a bit hmmmm ..but I dunno... its the feeling like period is gonna come ANY second throwing my scent off :wacko: talk about a tease :haha:
> 
> I'll be on here tonight too x

Maybe its cos your WAITING for the :witch: you feel the need to keep checking... i gotta a funny feeling you've cracked it and in the xmas :bfp: club MRS!!! 
You said your as clockwork every cycle hmmmmmmm your so strongwilled not giving in to testing especially as you actually have one.... i would of pee'd on it 2 days ago :haha: im so inpatience:haha::haha:
i do understand why though :winkwink:

Yes i shall be up n down the stairs whilst Rich is passing them down... i can getup the loft cant get down... scared of heights n wobbly ladders:haha:
Dont think my 2 will be asleep early either... well excited
they are watching the xmas films on the tv atm xx


----------



## mrsessex

Corr wouldnt it be weird if i am :wacko: cant imagine it being honest :wacko: feel like a first time mum all over again its been so bloody long :haha: :rofl:

yeah i think im bit weird not testing!!! after being on this site it seems most people 95% are testing at like 6dpo!!!!!!! i mean>?? but why?? dont get it never will :haha: thats just me though yeah am patient (need to be in my day job ! lol)

I was readin your temp chart thread....im clueless though SO wish i could help out but dont understand it all :shrug:

Do you mean your 4dpo? but your temps are telling you period is coming?


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Corr wouldnt it be weird if i am :wacko: cant imagine it being honest :wacko: feel like a first time mum all over again its been so bloody long :haha: :rofl:
> 
> yeah i think im bit weird not testing!!! after being on this site it seems most people 95% are testing at like 6dpo!!!!!!! i mean>?? but why?? dont get it never will :haha: thats just me though yeah am patient (need to be in my day job ! lol)
> 
> I was readin your temp chart thread....im clueless though SO wish i could help out but dont understand it all :shrug:
> 
> Do you mean your 4dpo? but your temps are telling you period is coming?

i dont really know its different this mth... normally when my period comes my temps drop, but not this early:cry: i need to go until atleast 30thdec for a 26day cycle:dohh:

i think aslong as its over the red horizontal line its ok but not sure?? been waking up throughout the night too and your supposed to have 3hours 
consective sleep before temping, so might be that:shrug::shrug:

i have periodish mild cramps today but looking back to last cycle i did on 5dpo too 

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::dohh:

i can see why you just :sex: whenever :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex!!!!! Just PEE ON THAT BLOODY STICK WOMAN!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: your not 6dpo so its not like you'll be testing waaaaay too early!! c'mon woman! Give yourself an extra special, possibly early christmas gift!!!!!! lol. do it!! :haha:

Sarah, your temps are dropping and it could be because of your trouble sleeping, but they are still above the coverline, dont forget they also drop around implantation too, fingers crossed for you too!!

I hope you both get the kiddies off to sleep at a reasonable time tonight so you get to enjoy some peace and quiet before 2moro! I'm just about to pick Sean up from town (he's been out with work-mates since 2pm) and we're driving straight over to my uncles for the annual family get-together....Seans going to be well sloshed, I just no it!! :haha: I'm driving this year :cry: so no drinky poos for me, but shall make up for it 2moro!! :thumbup:

Have a great night girlies and a fab day 2moro!! Merry christmas, speak sunday!!

V xxx


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah.... do you think your implanting>>?????


----------



## mrsessex

Oh yes.... :sex: whenever is the way forward ya know :winkwink: :haha:

Can see why others dont though....esp if LP issues etc etc i do understand that :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Sarah.... do you think your implanting>>?????

owww i could be:shrug::shrug::shrug: Time will tell i suppose.. i did begin the mth with positive attitude so FX & :dust:


Have a cracking one V... We'll speak to you on Sunday hopefully MrsEssex would of Tested by then *cough cough @ MrsEssex:haha:*


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Sarah.... do you think your implanting>>?????
> 
> owww i could be:shrug::shrug::shrug: Time will tell i suppose.. i did begin the mth with positive attitude so FX & :dust:
> 
> 
> Have a cracking one V... We'll speak to you on Sunday hopefully MrsEssex would of Tested by then *cough cough @ MrsEssex:haha:*Click to expand...


Yayyyy for PMA! you need it in this game! corrr wouldnt it be awsome if you were???!!!!!????!!!!!

I aint bloody testing you two!!!! making me giggle :haha: my digis are staying put! they cost so much im saving em up for a long delay of period! ive heard they aint that sensitive :shrug: .. time will tell!

If i am...i am!..... if not....not! lol x


----------



## reversal

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES HOPE YOU'S ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW  I dont know who's more excited in my house the kids or the dh, My morning sickness has started today so I feel like shit and cant get excited.
:dust::dust: for all of you's in the new year hoping for many more :bfp:
mrs essex I cant delieve how patient you are I started poas 7dpo I seen the line before it was there :haha:
I wish my mam had cooked my turkey as its in the oven and its making me feel so sick :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex!!!!! Just PEE ON THAT BLOODY STICK WOMAN!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: your not 6dpo so its not like you'll be testing waaaaay too early!! c'mon woman! Give yourself an extra special, possibly early christmas gift!!!!!! lol. do it!! :haha:
> 
> V xxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mrsessex

reversal said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES HOPE YOU'S ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW  I dont know who's more excited in my house the kids or the dh, My morning sickness has started today so I feel like shit and cant get excited.
> :dust::dust: for all of you's in the new year hoping for many more :bfp:
> mrs essex I cant delieve how patient you are I started poas 7dpo I seen the line before it was there :haha:
> I wish my mam had cooked my turkey as its in the oven and its making me feel so sick :hugs:


Oh nooooo morning sickness!!!!!!! :nope::nope::nope: bloody forgot all about that part of it :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: how awful for you!!! but its all worth it HEY!!! you got a little bean cooking away in there ... awwww your lilttle beans first christmas..... ok inside your tummy :haha: but still :hugs:

Happy Christmas Reversal.... :) hope you have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Sarah.... do you think your implanting>>?????
> 
> owww i could be:shrug::shrug::shrug: Time will tell i suppose.. i did begin the mth with positive attitude so FX & :dust:
> 
> 
> Have a cracking one V... We'll speak to you on Sunday hopefully MrsEssex would of Tested by then *cough cough @ MrsEssex:haha:*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yayyyy for PMA! you need it in this game! corrr wouldnt it be awsome if you were???!!!!!????!!!!!
> 
> I aint bloody testing you two!!!! making me giggle :haha: my digis are staying put! they cost so much im saving em up for a long delay of period! ive heard they aint that sensitive :shrug: .. time will tell!
> 
> If i am...i am!..... if not....not! lol xClick to expand...

Being a bit blonde here lol whats Yayyyy for PMA mean????:blush::haha:





reversal said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES HOPE YOU'S ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW  I dont know who's more excited in my house the kids or the dh, My morning sickness has started today so I feel like shit and cant get excited.
> :dust::dust: for all of you's in the new year hoping for many more :bfp:
> mrs essex I cant delieve how patient you are I started poas 7dpo I seen the line before it was there :haha:
> I wish my mam had cooked my turkey as its in the oven and its making me feel so sick :hugs:


Merry christmas to you too Reversal have a brill day xx


----------



## mrsessex

P-ositive ..M-ental.....A-ttitude!

PMA :D


----------



## wannabeprego

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/christmas.jpg

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas!!!:flower:Me and DH are going to relax and take it easy for Christmas day tomorrow. I might make baked chicken and some peanut butter cookies for desert tomorrow. 

I havent been on much lately because I have been busy with working, finishing up school and busy for the holidays!!!:wacko: I finished my Bachelors degree in Human Resources Management on friday 12/17 so i am super excited about that!! I have started to look for a new job because the administrative one that i have now is only temporary and will end soon. I got a call from a recruiter about an HR (human resources) position yesterday and missed her call so I am waiting to find out more about it this monday. Wish me luck ladies!!:thumbup:

Last weekend I had my family come down for the weekend for a pre-christmas get together, which is mostly to give gifts to my nieces and nephews. I had italian food catered in and cooked a nice hot breakfast. It was fun to see the family but I was exhausted after. 

This month me and DH are having :sex: every other dayto make sure we dont miss out on the :spermy: catching the egg. :haha: I am hopeful that this month will be my lucky month.....:winkwink: 

Good luck and baby dust to all of you lovely ladies!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Thankyou wannabepreggo :hugs:

I do hope you find a Job you really like :)

Those cookies sound lovely!!!

I hope you have a lovely relaxing time :) having lots of :sex: can only be a good thing!!!





Well I've wiped and now had v v light brown on my tissue so I think :witch: IS coming!!!!!! At bloody last!!!!! Wonder why I felt so queer this week?? Very strange!! Shall revert back to this thread next month in case I feel pregnant again! Good to compare!

Oh well! Onwards and upwards :)

Watching Avatar :wacko: not sure if I like it although hubby does!!! Not my thing lol x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mrs Essex, so sorry that the :witch: got you... :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks for the Christmas wishes!! :flower:

I saw Avatar before and thought it was a very strange movie, I saw it in 3-D and got motion sickness because we saw it at the IMax theatre with the huge screen. Overall i thought it was okay but very odd... LOL :wacko:


----------



## mrsessex

Yes it's a strange film!!!!

Well :witch: ain't quite here :haha: but light brown must mean she's coming although I don't normally get that :wacko: cramping is awful!!!

2 hours to go!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Bit blonde there wasnt i about PMA.... i get PMS :haha: 
We had a big family game on wii sports to sort of get the kids extra energy worn out :)well they are soundo in bed now (well actually think my son is half n half, he is so excited) just had a shower... time to have 5mins on here empty my camera, ready for the big day. Then start the loft haul... im shattered already :haha:

Oh and all that cooking tomorrow argggggggh.. only have 1 shelf in my cooker too :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Yes it's a strange film!!!!
> 
> Well :witch: ain't quite here :haha: but light brown must mean she's coming although I don't normally get that :wacko: cramping is awful!!!
> 
> 2 hours to go!

I had that 1st 12weeks of pregnancy with Kian... so you still may be in the game x


----------



## mrsessex

Bloody hell 12 weeks!!!! Did you wonder what was up? Wow. 

Wii is so good ain't it! I had a go on the Kinnect... V good!

Glad your children are in bed :) mine are too although reckon eldest is still awake :shrug:

Gonna wait till 11 then do the loft rummage!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Merry Christmas to all our ttc from me... Looks like were going to have a white christmas down here :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Copy of Picture 010.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 3









Copy of Picture 011.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## live_in_hope

hey!:wave:

Didnt think I'd get on tonight but the party was an early finisher coz of the kids etc. Was a great night. DH was piddled when I picked him up from town on the way and spent the night drinking all-sorts with my uncle and now he's throwing up in the toilet, no :sex: for me tonight then! :dohh: i havent had my positive opk yet so i'll let him off! He better not have a hangover, DH cooks christmas dinner!! I've never done it! I wouldnt know where to start!! :blush: lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Merry Christmas to all our ttc from me... Looks like were going to have a white christmas down here :thumbup:

Thanks, Merry Christmas to you too!! Your tree is very pretty hun!!:winkwink: No snow here for us, just green grass. Although we might get some snow on tomorrow or sunday...:shrug:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/christmas.jpg
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas!!!:flower:Me and DH are going to relax and take it easy for Christmas day tomorrow. I might make baked chicken and some peanut butter cookies for desert tomorrow.
> 
> I havent been on much lately because I have been busy with working, finishing up school and busy for the holidays!!!:wacko: I finished my Bachelors degree in Human Resources Management on friday 12/17 so i am super excited about that!! I have started to look for a new job because the administrative one that i have now is only temporary and will end soon. I got a call from a recruiter about an HR (human resources) position yesterday and missed her call so I am waiting to find out more about it this monday. Wish me luck ladies!!:thumbup:
> 
> Last weekend I had my family come down for the weekend for a pre-christmas get together, which is mostly to give gifts to my nieces and nephews. I had italian food catered in and cooked a nice hot breakfast. It was fun to see the family but I was exhausted after.
> 
> This month me and DH are having :sex: every other dayto make sure we dont miss out on the :spermy: catching the egg. :haha: I am hopeful that this month will be my lucky month.....:winkwink:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all of you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hey! :wave:

congrats on finishing your degree! Bet thats a great feeling! I've just finished the first term of my first year.....boy have I got a long way to go!! lol :dohh: Glad you had a nice time with your family, and italian food, yummy yum yum!!

Glad your getting in loads of :sex: always good to hear! :thumbup: 

so lots of :dust: your way and have a wonderful day 2moro!! xx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> hey!:wave:
> 
> Didnt think I'd get on tonight but the party was an early finisher coz of the kids etc. Was a great night. DH was piddled when I picked him up from town on the way and spent the night drinking all-sorts with my uncle and now he's throwing up in the toilet, no :sex: for me tonight then! :dohh: i havent had my positive opk yet so i'll let him off! He better not have a hangover, DH cooks christmas dinner!! I've never done it! I wouldnt know where to start!! :blush: lol xx

Ugghhhh.... I hope your DH feels better soon so he can do dinner tomorrow!!!:dohh: 

Otherwise you could always make something that you know you are good at instead maybe??? Good luck hun!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

:haha: @ V's hubby :haha: typical fella!!!! He deserves a nice drink :D

I'm sure you can get some bonking in tomorrow!

Sarah glad your all sorted! We've just brought down the presents all laid out and now upstairs watching sky :dance:

I'm sooooooo hot!!!!!! And so unfit I've discovered pmsl


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> I'm sooooooo hot!!!!!! And so unfit I've discovered pmsl


Ditto :haha:


----------



## mrsessex

Hope everyone has had a lovely merry day today :) :D

Had all family round was lovely and now I'm in bed knackered!

Still no :witch: 

Sarah, Vic already knows but i found an old cheapy eBay test and caved :haha: neggy! So :shrug: but I don't half feel strange 

Now getting these weird almost electrical pokey pains low low down not period like. So tired too, couldnt keep eyes open today about 2pm! Had to shut em. Gonna go sleep in A minute and it's only 10! Boobies are killing me now 

Will test again this time next week if still no period!

Enjoy rest of today girlies!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@mrs essex, Thanks hun, I hope you had a great holiday as well..I am so glad that the :witch: is staying away... I hope this is your lucky month and that you get your :bfp: soon......:dust: :dust:

Me and DH are having a quiet relaxed Christmas at home, I got my rum and coke and spiked egg nog to keep me warm tonight..... gonna get my buzz on!!!:thumbup::wacko: LOL..........


----------



## mrsessex

Morning chicks :)

Decided gonna shut up bout symptoms now it's boring me :rofl: 

Boxing Day today ... :) nothing special doing this end though will be a chilled one! 

Have you all got full bellies from yesterday??? Did you all get spoilt? 

Can't believe this time next week it'll be 2011 :wacko: I was just getting ready to go to NY and that seems like yesterday!! Usually go once a year but won't be doing it this year can't afford it due to the VR, my mate will find someone else to go with :haha:

7am and I'm on me phone typing madness.

Catch ya later chicks! Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

7am!! :wacko: indeed! lol

Where did yesterday go? :shrug: it went so quickly!! We had a nice lay in this morning and will probably go to the cinema to see the new focker film and ask my sister if she wants to come too, then its a party round my mum and dads tonight with all the family that werea t my uncles on xmas eve! lol xx

still full from yesterday, so doubt I'll eat much today, probably just pick at stuff.....choccys knowing me!! lol xx

I did get my xmas +opk, i'm still waiting on that one :dohh: I'm CD21 so am fed up with waiting now, I want shorter cycles!! 

Have a good day everybody!! xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> 7am!! :wacko: indeed! lol
> 
> Where did yesterday go? :shrug: it went so quickly!! We had a nice lay in this morning and will probably go to the cinema to see the new focker film and ask my sister if she wants to come too, then its a party round my mum and dads tonight with all the family that werea t my uncles on xmas eve! lol xx
> 
> still full from yesterday, so doubt I'll eat much today, probably just pick at stuff.....choccys knowing me!! lol xx
> 
> I did get my xmas +opk, i'm still waiting on that one :dohh: I'm CD21 so am fed up with waiting now, I want shorter cycles!!
> 
> Have a good day everybody!! xx

 Hey V :hugs:

Do you mean you didnt get the + ? if so...i dont think I o'd until about CD 21 this month going by pains etc etc... who knows didnt opk

The party sounds good tonight! Make sure you keep hubby sober so you can :sex: later on :haha: want them swimmers up there waiting :haha:

Im sitting eating Hero's ... what a fat pig! its only 9.45 :haha: they taste goooood though :rofl: must have some proper food nice bacon sarnie sounds good :thumbup:
x


----------



## tallybee

Mmmm heroes, we've got a big tin of them as well! Chocolates comin out our ears! Can't see us doing any proper food today, just all the biccies etc and leftovers to pick at! lol!

Hope everyone had a great chrissie day! We've been floored with some bug/virus/thing but still managed to get to my Gran's, do the meal, and spoil the kids for the day! Success!

Happy holidays and here's to lots of babymaking for the new year xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi girls,
Yes we had a brill day, all of us spoilt rotten... felt so full yesterday a day of eating crap :haha:

Ive run out of my caffiene free coke today :haha: so off to brave a supermarket :doh:

Glad you all had a great christmas, Mrsessex you should try one of those first response ones when you test again remember my 1st one with dd was a neg and i was actually pregnant :wink:

my Temps have gone up again over the last 2 days have a look at my chart :):happydance::happydance: could it be a Triphasic Pattern ???? it says you have another temp shift 7-10days after Ov?? hmmmmmmmm?



i treated myself to the boots BBT kit :haha: much better them..

off to my parents for tea tonight mmmmm i dont have to cook, but i did make a trifle mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

V bet its hard getting some :sex: in around your chrimbo celebrations and festive drinking:hugs: xx


How are you today :witch: ways MrsEssex,have you lobbed your tree out yet :haha: ? V hope your celebrations are going well!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls,

i am so glad to hear that everyone had a wonderful Christmas!!:winkwink:

@live in hope, I hope you get your positive OPK soon and get in lots of :sex:, good luck to you hun...:thumbup:

We are getting a bad snow storm here today, anywhere from 10 to 20 inches of snow. :wacko:My DH is out running around getting some salt and a snow shovel. i am off from work tomorrow for the holiday so i wont have to drive in this mess, but my DH has to work tomorrow, so i have no idea what he will run into tomorrow.

i guess all of this snow we are getting today will make up for the lack of snow we havent had this year. It has only snowed like once so far this year where i am and it was only a couple of inches...:shrug: Even though when it does snow here all Hell breaks loose, they declare a state of emergency, people have a ton of accidents... it is pretty crazy....:dohh:...ugghhhh...


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Mmmm heroes, we've got a big tin of them as well! Chocolates comin out our ears! Can't see us doing any proper food today, just all the biccies etc and leftovers to pick at! lol!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great chrissie day! We've been floored with some bug/virus/thing but still managed to get to my Gran's, do the meal, and spoil the kids for the day! Success!
> 
> Happy holidays and here's to lots of babymaking for the new year xxx

Ohhh, no, I hope everyone feels better soon hun, so sorry to hear about the sickness going around!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> Hey girls,
> Even though when it does snow here all Hell breaks loose, they declare a state of emergency, people have a ton of accidents... it is pretty crazy....:dohh:...ugghhhh...

Thats about the same as here then:haha::haha: i'll be glad when it thaw's out, sick of the sight of it now lol xx


----------



## reversal

hi I hope you's have all had a great christmas and all been spoilt.
I'm feeling like shit because after I eat my blood pressuse drops down really low like 86/43 with a heart rate of 71 bpm I'm worried that if the blood is not getting to where it should be in my body then it wont be getting to the baby.
I didn't want to do anything about it till after christmas as I didnt want anything spoiling christmas for my kids so I think i'll have to ring the hospital tomorrow... Has any of you ladies had anything like this


----------



## mrsessex

I'm not counting me chickens on the snow! We had THE worst snow this year Jan 8th for a whole week... Who remembers that?!?! Awful! So I bet we get it again :grr::grr:

Still no witchypoo


----------



## mrsessex

reversal said:


> hi I hope you's have all had a great christmas and all been spoilt.
> I'm feeling like shit because after I eat my blood pressuse drops down really low like 86/43 with a heart rate of 71 bpm I'm worried that if the blood is not getting to where it should be in my body then it wont be getting to the baby.
> I didn't want to do anything about it till after christmas as I didnt want anything spoiling christmas for my kids so I think i'll have to ring the hospital tomorrow... Has any of you ladies had anything like this

Awwww sorry you are feeling low :( :hugs:

I've not had this personally although keeping your heart rate low throughout pregnancy is good :) but no idea about BP x

Hospital is a good call I hope you find the answers you need

Always remember though, baby has it's own little support system going on in there. I had the opposite problem to you, pre eclampsia!!! Extra high BP :( but not till the end. 

I wish you well but know you'll be fine xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave:

Pleased to hear you've all had a lovely time so far, I have too!! :thumbup: although things seemed alot clamer this year, perhaps coz it was just me and DH on our own yesterday......might be our last xmas as a couple, now thats PMA!! :winkwink: lol

@wanabeprego- Thanks hun and yay I got my +opk today so hopefully it'll be tonight/2moro sometime, finally as I'll be CD22 2moro!! lol

It's been ok getting in :sex: actually. My sister is back with her boyfriend (who now lives with us too coz they lost they house they were renting when they split!) :dohh: so thought it'd be hard getting some 'us time' in, but they've been at his family and well, we've found it easiest mid-morning and early evening, which are both times where neither of us aren't too full on crap that we've eaten or booze!! :haha: lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Sarah... just looked at your chart, looks good! :thumbup:

when implantation occurs, your temp drops, then rises again so at the min your chart seems to be showing that (which is good!) :thumbup: if it evens out then goes up again, that'll be a triphastic thingy me bob..... have a look at my thread I started on successful pregnancy charts, it's quite interesting, I'll add it on this post as a link xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## mrsessex

Yay for getting :sex: in V :thumbup: I'm glad you know when your O'ing now. Your cycles are pretty much like mine actually. I don't O till quite late. 

Glad you found it calm this Christmas and yes!!!!! Could be 3 of you this time next year PMA :dance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> hi I hope you's have all had a great christmas and all been spoilt.
> I'm feeling like shit because after I eat my blood pressuse drops down really low like 86/43 with a heart rate of 71 bpm I'm worried that if the blood is not getting to where it should be in my body then it wont be getting to the baby.
> I didn't want to do anything about it till after christmas as I didnt want anything spoiling christmas for my kids so I think i'll have to ring the hospital tomorrow... Has any of you ladies had anything like this

Hi Reversal, havent experianced this myself, but a quick call to the maternity until will put your mind at rest:thumbup:



mrsessex said:


> I'm not counting me chickens on the snow! We had THE worst snow this year Jan 8th for a whole week... Who remembers that?!?! Awful! So I bet we get it again :grr::grr:
> 
> Still no witchypoo

Were forecast more here by Thursday grrrr, its actually melting a little today:happydance:

owww no :witch: thats a good sign Mrsessex x:happydance:



live_in_hope said:


> Sarah... just looked at your chart, looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> when implantation occurs, your temp drops, then rises again so at the min your chart seems to be showing that (which is good!) :thumbup: if it evens out then goes up again, that'll be a triphastic thingy me bob..... have a look at my thread I started on successful pregnancy charts, it's quite interesting, I'll add it on this post as a link xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html

thank you V i never really understood what a trihastic was :thumbup:


----------



## mrsessex

Still no :witch:


:wacko:
x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Still no :witch:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> x

owwwwwwwww check you mrs fertile:haha:.... Do u think you are ?? was wondering if the
witch had come x

What was the 1st day of your last period, and how long is your cycle? and do u roughly know when u either ov'd or you average LP
xx


----------



## mrsessex

Hey Sarah :)

My first day was Nov 23rd. Lasted the usual 3/4 days. LP Is usually bang on 13 days x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Owwwwwww read this link... when did you test?

when you can get a acurate preg test

ok dont think link worked... 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Friday Dec 24, 2010
Expected period 13 dpo Expected Period. This is the best day to test!
You should miss your period today if you are pregnant!


Saturday Dec 25, 2010
1 day late 14 dpo You are 1 day late - Test at will!

Sunday Dec 26, 2010
2 days late 15 dpo You are 2 days late - Test at will!


TODAY
Monday Dec 27, 2010
3 days late 16 dpo You are 3 days late - Test at will!
*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## mrsessex

Sorry .... O.d roughly.... 12/13th Dec... At a guess. And felt the usual throbs on my left side 3 days before and the ovulation cramps after so deffo O'd

My boobs are so sore & painful. It's my only clue :wacko:

Tired every day about 12-1 pm have to shut my eyes

Felt like period was coming about 2 pm today .... But nothing

Confused! 

Not testing anymore though till weekend x


----------



## mrsessex

That link puts me 3 days late.

Tested Saturday and neg, so not testing again till this Saturday

I'm 50/50! Just don't know lol x

How are you Sarah? What dpo are you ?


----------



## reversal

ooh you maybe the first 2011 bfp :happydance:
I have a u,t,i and a scan on thursday to check how things are going


----------



## mrsessex

reversal said:


> ooh you maybe the first 2011 bfp :happydance:
> I have a u,t,i and a scan on thursday to check how things are going

Wouldn't that be good!

Ohhhh do let us know how you get on at your scan! X


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> That link puts me 3 days late.
> 
> Tested Saturday and neg, so not testing again till this Saturday
> 
> I'm 50/50! Just don't know lol x
> 
> How are you Sarah? What dpo are you ?

im 8dpo so 2 days to go :winkwink: i have a good feeling this month but could be wishfull thinking... Feel strange, hugggggggggge boobies and so sore like puberty... infact ive gone up a bra cup:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Getting niggling cramp pains but no spotting (touch wood) maybe those vits have sorted that out. 
This time last cycle i was spotting:shrug:
we actually :sex: on my day of ov and 3 days before on trot:thumbup: best chances outta the 3 cycles so far.

But im going to be like you i have decided im not going to test until 1st jan if the :witch: dont come before:thumbup:

What does your DH think... you can call him the sperminator if its a pos :haha: :haha:


----------



## mrsessex

He doesn't think anything being honest! Man of few words!

He said this last week something along the lines of ... " what you craving this time?"

He knew I was pregnant first time before I did!!! Strange man! He said my boobs were deffo veinier and darker but he wasn't sure.

Even :sex: Saturday and this morning (HARD)!!!!! To bring on any period that may be hanging around! As this usually worked! And TMI but orgasm twice this morning as thought contractions might start me off!!! .... Nothing. Not a spot.

So why do my tests say neg :wacko:

Also my boobies feel like electric shocks going through em.
Argh.

Yes Sarah you are right not to test so early. You sound very positive!!!! And you've :sex: at perfect times! It could be you!!!!
:dust:


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> That link puts me 3 days late.
> 
> Tested Saturday and neg, so not testing again till this Saturday
> 
> I'm 50/50! Just don't know lol x
> 
> How are you Sarah? What dpo are you ?
> 
> im 8dpo so 2 days to go :winkwink: i have a good feeling this month but could be wishfull thinking... Feel strange, hugggggggggge boobies and so sore like puberty... infact ive gone up a bra cup:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Getting niggling cramp pains but no spotting (touch wood) maybe those vits have sorted that out.
> This time last cycle i was spotting:shrug:
> we actually :sex: on my day of ov and 3 days before on trot:thumbup: best chances outta the 3 cycles so far.
> 
> But im going to be like you i have decided im not going to test until 1st jan if the :witch: dont come before:thumbup:
> 
> What does your DH think... you can call him the sperminator if its a pos :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

good luck I hope you's both get bfp together , you's are so good at not testing I was just too impatiet


----------



## live_in_hope

hellloooo it could be both of you!!! Wow!! god I hope so, that'll be amazing for you!!! Sarah, I cant believe we're only a day apart in our cycles yet your already 8dpo and i'm still waiting to Ov.......so not fair! You know how inpatient I am!! lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

Thanks reversal x

V :D

I just feel like the witch is coming... Been saying that all week ain't I :rofl: broken record springs to mind

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> He doesn't think anything being honest! Man of few words!
> 
> He said this last week something along the lines of ... " what you craving this time?"
> 
> He knew I was pregnant first time before I did!!! Strange man! He said my boobs were deffo veinier and darker but he wasn't sure.
> 
> Even :sex: Saturday and this morning (HARD)!!!!! To bring on any period that may be hanging around! As this usually worked! And TMI but orgasm twice this morning as thought contractions might start me off!!! .... Nothing. Not a spot.
> 
> So why do my tests say neg :wacko:
> 
> Also my boobies feel like electric shocks going through em.
> Argh.
> 
> Yes Sarah you are right not to test so early. You sound very positive!!!! And you've :sex: at perfect times! It could be you!!!!
> :dust:

No excatly waht you mean about... Hard and bringing it on thats what we do :haha: just depends on the levels of hormones i suppose did u test am or pm?


reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> That link puts me 3 days late.
> 
> Tested Saturday and neg, so not testing again till this Saturday
> 
> I'm 50/50! Just don't know lol x
> 
> How are you Sarah? What dpo are you ?
> 
> im 8dpo so 2 days to go :winkwink: i have a good feeling this month but could be wishfull thinking... Feel strange, hugggggggggge boobies and so sore like puberty... infact ive gone up a bra cup:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Getting niggling cramp pains but no spotting (touch wood) maybe those vits have sorted that out.
> This time last cycle i was spotting:shrug:
> we actually :sex: on my day of ov and 3 days before on trot:thumbup: best chances outta the 3 cycles so far.
> 
> But im going to be like you i have decided im not going to test until 1st jan if the :witch: dont come before:thumbup:
> 
> What does your DH think... you can call him the sperminator if its a pos :haha: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> good luck I hope you's both get bfp together , you's are so good at not testing I was just too impatietClick to expand...


if i had some i would prob cave in, but im not buying them from my local shop :haha: im going to wait the cost £££ LOL...

& Thank you fx for us x


live_in_hope said:


> hellloooo it could be both of you!!! Wow!! god I hope so, that'll be amazing for you!!! Sarah, I cant believe we're only a day apart in our cycles yet your already 8dpo and i'm still waiting to Ov.......so not fair! You know how inpatient I am!! lol xx

i know we were really close, werent we my cycles are an average of 25days ff say and i have af for 5 days... must be frustrating having longer cycles :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Whats the difference between cycles and dates from vas reversal


MRSRICHRS2k- 22nd Oct 2010- Cycle #3


----------



## mrsessex

Me- Aug 16th

Cycle 4 
X


----------



## tallybee

Wow it sounds like 2 of our girls are hopeful for bfp... 

I have everything crossed for youse!


----------



## live_in_hope

VR Sept 13th Cycle #3 xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

So there is roughly 1mth between each of us :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs Rich and Mrs Essex, you guys sound like there is a really great chance that this will be your month that you get your :bfp:'s, good luck and baby dust to you both!!


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoodLuckShamrockOpens.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/SmileyGoodLuck.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/dust1-1.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thbabydust.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

As for me this whole job hunting thing is starting to stress me out!!! It is like pulling teeth. :brat: My contract with my temp job i have now will be ending soon, so I am hustling to find another job ASAP!!!! :wacko:

I just ordered a bunch of the internet cheapy HPT's and i cant wait for them to come in the mail so I can feed my POAS addiction, i know i wont be able to resist testing early and torturing myself like i always do every month... sigh.... (I have no idea why i do this to myself, will i ever learn, LOL)](*,)


----------



## wannabeprego

I just found out that I have a job interview on Wednesday afternoon, so wish me luck. It is not my first choice in jobs, but it is close to home, so i wouldnt have much of a commute time like i do now. I drive 45 minutes to an hour to get to my current job now, but with this one I should be there in about 10 to 15 minutes, so i will save on gas $$ as well which is always a plus!! :flower:


----------



## mrsessex

:witch: arrived! 4 days late argh! More annoyed she's late than anything else! Long old cycle :wacko: gave me an LP of 17 days! :wacko: 

I'm still so v v v confused though. Id love to know why I've had cramps literally the whole way through my cycle? Central not one sided? That can't be normal?

Wannabepreggo good luck with your job! Hope you do well :flower:

My boobs are still hurting like fooooookery :haha:

Sarah--- we're holding out for you now :winkwink: do us proud :haha: :dance:

6.37 and I'm wide awake again :grr:

Joining slimming world next week gonna get my head into that and out of ttc'ing this month. Will obviously :sex: :rofl: but gotta get this stone off it's killing me I got wicked stuff that's too tight now :( my 10's & 12's are slowly tightening up and don't wanna be a 14 girl! Eeeeek!


----------



## mrsessex

wannabeprego said:


> I just ordered a bunch of the internet cheapy HPT's and i cant wait for them to come in the mail so I can feed my POAS addiction, i know i wont be able to resist testing early and torturing myself like i always do every month... sigh.... (I have no idea why i do this to myself, will i ever learn, LOL)](*,)

Don't buy em!!!!!! :haha:

Too heartbreaking! 

I still regret testing Saturday! And I was 15dpo! Never again. 

Gonna wait till I'm at least one week no :witch: this next time, least I'll have good idea :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> I just found out that I have a job interview on Wednesday afternoon, so wish me luck. It is not my first choice in jobs, but it is close to home, so i wouldnt have much of a commute time like i do now. I drive 45 minutes to an hour to get to my current job now, but with this one I should be there in about 10 to 15 minutes, so i will save on gas $$ as well which is always a plus!! :flower:


Owwwwwwwwww good luck to you:thumbup:



mrsessex said:


> :witch: arrived! 4 days late argh! More annoyed she's late than anything else! Long old cycle :wacko: gave me an LP of 17 days! :wacko:
> 
> I'm still so v v v confused though. Id love to know why I've had cramps literally the whole way through my cycle? Central not one sided? That can't be normal?
> 
> Wannabepreggo good luck with your job! Hope you do well :flower:
> 
> My boobs are still hurting like fooooookery :haha:
> 
> Sarah--- we're holding out for you now :winkwink: do us proud :haha: :dance:
> 
> 6.37 and I'm wide awake again :grr:
> 
> Joining slimming world next week gonna get my head into that and out of ttc'ing this month. Will obviously :sex: :rofl: but gotta get this stone off it's killing me I got wicked stuff that's too tight now :( my 10's & 12's are slowly tightening up and don't wanna be a 14 girl! Eeeeek!

I havent ever done the slimming world one, but a friend of mine lost heaps!! im going back to WW after festivities to lose a bit my jeans are to snug :haha:

Onwards to cycle #5 :thumbup:

Well im 9dpo today, Got awoken to period pains.... but no period! 
Normally when the pains wake me i normally already have my period..TMI:blush:...

Having mild Cramping since yesterday on and off :shrug:

im doing a your MrsEssex keep checking my pants :haha: i'm going:wacko:
think im gonna go into town today take my mind off, my knickers :haha::haha:

My temp is still high at 37.00 deg cel



mrsessex said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered a bunch of the internet cheapy HPT's and i cant wait for them to come in the mail so I can feed my POAS addiction, i know i wont be able to resist testing early and torturing myself like i always do every month... sigh.... (I have no idea why i do this to myself, will i ever learn, LOL)](*,)
> 
> Don't buy em!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Too heartbreaking!
> 
> I still regret testing Saturday! And I was 15dpo! Never again.
> 
> Gonna wait till I'm at least one week no :witch: this next time, least I'll have good idea :)Click to expand...

Im not buying any either cos if i do i WILL use them:dohh: i may get a FRER on in for new yr if AF hasnt come, but i'll give it to hubby to hide:thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

owww forgot to say yesterday.... DH actually asked me *"what my Temp was when i woke up!!!?"* he never talks about anything to do with ttc really, it impressed me!


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> owww forgot to say yesterday.... DH actually asked me *"what my Temp was when i woke up!!!?"* he never talks about anything to do with ttc really, it impressed me!

 :haha::haha: bless him

I was about the same dpo as you when i kept checking me knickers :haha::haha: it feels like ya about to come on dont it! i swear!!!! the wetness was like :wacko::wacko: mad!!!!

D'ya know what from this new cycle.... at least i know if i feel pregnant...i aint! :haha: i felt 50/50 though didnt i.... was never sure but my boobs are *still * veiny

Perhaps im having a phantom pregnancy....get me to the vets :rofl:


----------



## mrsessex

Sarah you are SO right not buying anything to test with

Deffo wait until you are late :hugs: saves alot of heartache xxx


----------



## reversal

both times I got pregnant since the vr I was on slimming world I lost a stone last time .I think it takes your mind of taking temps, opk pregnanct test ect. I stopped slimming world when I found out I was pregnant both times as dh does not like the idea of me being on a diet when pregnant


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> :witch: arrived! 4 days late argh! More annoyed she's late than anything else! Long old cycle :wacko: gave me an LP of 17 days! :wacko:
> 
> I'm still so v v v confused though. Id love to know why I've had cramps literally the whole way through my cycle? Central not one sided? That can't be normal?
> 
> Wannabepreggo good luck with your job! Hope you do well :flower:
> 
> My boobs are still hurting like fooooookery :haha:
> 
> Sarah--- we're holding out for you now :winkwink: do us proud :haha: :dance:
> 
> 6.37 and I'm wide awake again :grr:
> 
> Joining slimming world next week gonna get my head into that and out of ttc'ing this month. Will obviously :sex: :rofl: but gotta get this stone off it's killing me I got wicked stuff that's too tight now :( my 10's & 12's are slowly tightening up and don't wanna be a 14 girl! Eeeeek!

:dohh: but bet your relieved to know either way.....are you 'flowing' ? coz you still might not be out just yet?! its been such an unusual cycle for you, so you never know??? :shrug:

I've just cancelled my gym membership :dohh: just dont have the time to go with my 2jobs and degree!!! I was paying £35 p/month and was lucky if I went once a month, so have decided to get a wii fit, then if I dont use it, at least I'm not paying for it!! lol 



wannabeprego said:


> I just found out that I have a job interview on Wednesday afternoon, so wish me luck. It is not my first choice in jobs, but it is close to home, so i wouldnt have much of a commute time like i do now. I drive 45 minutes to an hour to get to my current job now, but with this one I should be there in about 10 to 15 minutes, so i will save on gas $$ as well which is always a plus!! :flower:

Oooh good luck girly!!! fingers crossed for you!!xx



MRSRICHRS2K said:


> owww forgot to say yesterday.... DH actually asked me *"what my Temp was when i woke up!!!?"* he never talks about anything to do with ttc really, it impressed me!

That is impressive!! :hugs:I must say though, my DH always says that he's not really interested in the technical side of TTC with the graphs n temps etc as he finds it off-putting but then he always asks me when I'm oving or what my temp is??? :shrug: think he tries to understand, but he really cant bless him. I do love him so much xx :cloud9:


----------



## mrsessex

No its a period V :haha: coz got pains!!! OWCH! feel like me womb gonna pop out :rofl:

Bless all ya fellas for taking an interest :hugs: i think my hubby just dunno what to say to me anymore..such a roller coaster aint it

Been looking online for SW clubs near my house god theres loads!! and ones that fit in with my work & kids schedule :thumbup: gonna join...might actually fall pregnant if im skinny again :haha:!

V...your right to cancel ya membership luv! £35 is a right waste of money if you aint using it... that Wii is sooooo good for working up a sweat :thumbup:

x


----------



## live_in_hope

oh poo! :dohh: thats a bummer but at least you know either way now. I was thinking earler, whilst drying me hair (as you do) lol. You said you think you had a 17LP.... I know you didnt pinpoint ov but you went from your EWCM and ov pains didnt you? Well if you look at my chart, I've had EWCM for ages now and OV pains and am still waiting to Ov, so you may have ovd later than you thought :shrug: but it is still strange that you had all that cramping for so long :shrug: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Tell me about it!!!!

Cramping literally every single day from like 8th dec 

:shrug:

Prob all the fat round my stomach :rofl:


----------



## live_in_hope

what you like woman!? I'm sure your not fat at all!! I've come to love my wobbily bits!! lol I just need to tone up abit, but I tell you something, me and DH both said yesterday how different we feel after having all this :sex:, he's looking well buff up top and my hips and thighs seem alot firmer!! :winkwink: hehe xx


----------



## mrsessex

Cor lucky you two!!!!!! Toned thighs & hips! Thats a good reason to :sex: :haha:

So you must be ovulating about now right? You 1dpo? I get lost with everyones dates :haha:

Me and hubby were just talking I told him I'm totally forgetting bout babies now this month ( Jan) he looked at me and said " well at least keep the preg test you've got" he meant the digi pack.... Bless.... I spose they care in they're own little manly way. I gotta get on my bike again and ride! My thighs are not good 

I must be doing :sex: wrong :haha:

You seen my pics on my bike on fb?? That was in June this year.... Was the last time I went on it :dohh: div!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes mrsessex feels like any minute... im inpatience i just wanna know Argggggggggggghhh :haha:

still got niggly pains, but i had this with Kian and was preg??? :shrug:

The womans body works in funny ways..

ive just bought a wii board yayyy!! but Taylor a wii game & she needed one and we hadnt got one before... i was in trouble xmas day :haha:

i must be doing :sex: wrong too cos i aint got toned thighs... :rofl: :rofl: draw me a diagram V :rofl: :rofl: xx

i dropped a dress size at ww... then found out i was pregnant with my son :haha: and put double back on :haha:


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Yes mrsessex feels like any minute... im inpatience i just wanna know Argggggggggggghhh :haha:

 aint it awful!!!!!!!! ive had them for 2-3 weeks :dohh: kept running the loo to check!



MRSRICHRS2K said:


> still got niggly pains, but i had this with Kian and was preg??? :shrug:

 i hope this is good news then! :thumbup:



MRSRICHRS2K said:


> The womans body works in funny ways..
> 
> ive just bought a wii board yayyy!! but Taylor a wii game & she needed one and we hadnt got one before... i was in trouble xmas day :haha:
> 
> i must be doing :sex: wrong too cos i aint got toned thighs... :rofl: :rofl: draw me a diagram V :rofl: :rofl: xx
> 
> i dropped a dress size at ww... then found out i was pregnant with my son :haha: and put double back on :haha:

hahahahaa... that reminds me... in 2002 i lost 2 stone :D at weightwatchers got me little '7's stickers! remember them!! was all proud got a keyring thing too!!! anyway was all slinky...then in the May 2002 fell preggy with little un :dohh: why does it always happen that way eh!

So my plan...get as skinny as possible..... history will hopefully repeat itself

:haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

mrsessex said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered a bunch of the internet cheapy HPT's and i cant wait for them to come in the mail so I can feed my POAS addiction, i know i wont be able to resist testing early and torturing myself like i always do every month... sigh.... (I have no idea why i do this to myself, will i ever learn, LOL)](*,)
> 
> Don't buy em!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Too heartbreaking!
> 
> I still regret testing Saturday! And I was 15dpo! Never again.
> 
> Gonna wait till I'm at least one week no :witch: this next time, least I'll have good idea :)Click to expand...

LOL,it's to late, i already ordered a bunch of them, but they havent arrived in the mail yet so I cant test!! :haha:Although I must admit i am tempted to buy a HPT from the store so i can test in the morning...:blush:.. LOL, but i wont since i am on a budget.. I know I should wait until after AF is late to test, but i can resist the possible chance of finding out early if I am prego or not, I always see all of these girls on here that get positive HPT's very early starting at like 6 DPO and forward... I always hope that will be me... sigh:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Speaking of dieting and weight loss, After the New Year, i want to get back on track with dieting and working out myself. I did Nutri system before and it worked for me, but i dont know if i want to try it again or not. :shrug: I know some other friends that lost weight with WW as well, maybe i will look into it....:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the luck with my job interview ladies, I will do an update after and let you guys know how it went!!!:flower:


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls :flower:

I'm back again after another break whilst OH been off work - I keep him blissfully unaware of my use of this site!! lol

Aw MrsEssex, sorry the :witch: got you... so frustrating when yer body plays tricks like that!!

Mrsrich... sounds like you still might be! fx!

And wannabeprego, all the best for the job interview, fx for you!

I do like this talk of sexercise - what a brill new years resolution, getting fit by :sex:. I'm in!! lol. I would like to get rid of about a stone to get back to what I'm comfortable with, so difficult to motivate at times though! There's so much else to think about!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> I know some other friends that lost weight with WW as well, maybe i will look into it....:winkwink:

Hey Wannabeprego... i lost 4 and a 1/2 stone at ww... after i had my first child back in 2003 i joined in April, got to goal by August same year! have a look at my before after pics
 



Attached Files:







20642_1086845669502_1777258661_167652_7526927_n.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Morning Ladies!!

*Well im 10DPO today YAYYY!!!*​
so im chuffed:thumbup: Still at the toilet every 5 mins checking... how did you do it for 2 weeks MrsEssex:haha: driving me bonkers...

Well girlies my temp rose again today, and FF has recongised a *Possible Triphasic on Day 22 * never had that before:happydance::happydance::happydance:

quoting FF:_ "A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse."_
Its looking good for me but keeping my fingers crossed

:dust: :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

Sarah! So pleased about your temps! I've not seen a real triphastic phase chart, only like in demo's, so I'm well chuffed for you, and your 10day lp, fab news too!! :thumbup: xx

I ordered my wii and wii fit board etc, its coming 2moro!! yay!! so I shall give DH a rest and get busy on that!! We were so busy yesterday with going out, visitors and drinking etc in the evening, yesterday was the first day all christmas that we didnt :sex: :dohh: and that was the day I ovd :dohh: so hopefully his lil swimmers from previous days can do the job! go :spermy: go!! lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for all of the luck with my job interview ladies, I will do an update after and let you guys know how it went!!!:flower:

Yay good luck!! fingers crossed for you!! Hope you find out today!! Waiting isnt good!! lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I know some other friends that lost weight with WW as well, maybe i will look into it....:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Wannabeprego... i lost 4 and a 1/2 stone at ww... after i had my first child back in 2003 i joined in April, got to goal by August same year! have a look at my before after picsClick to expand...

Amazing!! Jealous!! I admire anybody who can lose weight and stick to it, I just cant keep the motivation. I'm sure after afew months of TTC i'll give up....lol (only joking) perhaps if I spend £2k on some diet, maybe I'll stick to it! I'll see how I get on with me wii!! You can even get an excerise bike for the wii, and its only about £80, t hought thats a great idea!! lol :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> Speaking of dieting and weight loss, After the New Year, i want to get back on track with dieting and working out myself. I did Nutri system before and it worked for me, but i dont know if i want to try it again or not. :shrug: I know some other friends that lost weight with WW as well, maybe i will look into it....:winkwink:




live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I know some other friends that lost weight with WW as well, maybe i will look into it....:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Wannabeprego... i lost 4 and a 1/2 stone at ww... after i had my first child back in 2003 i joined in April, got to goal by August same year! have a look at my before after picsClick to expand...
> 
> Amazing!! Jealous!! I admire anybody who can lose weight and stick to it, I just cant keep the motivation. I'm sure after afew months of TTC i'll give up....lol (only joking) perhaps if I spend £2k on some diet, maybe I'll stick to it! I'll see how I get on with me wii!! You can even get an excerise bike for the wii, and its only about £80, t hought thats a great idea!! lol :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

I'm sure dh :spermy: would of hidden and got ya eggy when she floated past :thumbup: 

A bike woww have to look for that,, i Cant wait for the fit boar to come but bet it will be next week before it comes:cry: my daughter has a dancing on ice wii game, looks really good but needs the board (mummy didnt read the back :haha:)
i used to have a crosstrainer but DH moaned it was used for a clothes horse more than i used it, but it shifted the extra pounds when i did use it, just didnt have the room really, so i thought with a wii board it wont take up any space at all :rofl:


----------



## live_in_hope

exactly, thats what i thought! Yer DH had a weights bench last year in our snake room, but that became a good clothes horse, it's gone now, so have had to get another proper clothes horse!! :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> exactly, thats what i thought! Yer DH had a weights bench last year in our snake room, but that became a good clothes horse, it's gone now, so have *had to get another proper clothes horse!! ​*:haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

lol I know! :shrug: xx


----------



## tallybee

LOL!! I have used exercise bikes etc as clothes holders too. It's such a tempting thing to say 'oh yea if it's there I'll use it' but it never happens! I need to get back into swimming again, when I was going most days it did me the world of good and I was well pleased with how toned I got! Can't seem to find the time for it now and since we moved, the pool here is far more pricey :wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

Swimming was what did it for me, and I loved swimming, used to go first thing in the mornings, but once winter set in, I didnt feel like getting up earlier to go. I work 8-6 as it is and when I went swimming, I was out the house by 6:15, madness!! :wacko:


----------



## mrsessex

Morning chick-eee-deees :D

Sweating here in the tropics of London at 7'c! its a bloomin heatwave i tell ya :rofl: well ya know what i mean :winkwink:

Sarah... 10dpo.....is this good for you then? are you usually with a period by now then? (tryin to get me head round it all :haha:)...if so...then :yipee: :dance: that good aint it?!!!!!!!!!! ohh PLEASE let one of us be up the bloody duff sometime soon!!!! cant take the pressure! :rofl:

Fingers crossed Sarah! do you feel preggy? like 100%? I felt it 50% couldnt get me head round it even though felt funny and was displaying classic preggy symptoms etc

Ohh you lot and excercise talk....well its tough aint it, but once you get into it, its soooooo addictive! i need to go biking again ASAP! Its in the shed and just needs to come out.

Just back from Tesco on way to me mums to pick up me boy :cloud9: Eldest stayed round there last night so picked up a nice fresh tin on Roses :rofl: diet??? ??? :rofl: well they only £6

My boobs are still bluddy killing me and the veins ohh jepus creepers what the fook happening...i need putting down :rofl:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Morning chick-eee-deees :D
> 
> Sweating here in the tropics of London at 7'c! its a bloomin heatwave i tell ya :rofl: well ya know what i mean :winkwink:
> 
> Sarah... 10dpo.....is this good for you then? are you usually with a period by now then? (tryin to get me head round it all :haha:)...if so...then :yipee: :dance: that good aint it?!!!!!!!!!! ohh PLEASE let one of us be up the bloody duff sometime soon!!!! cant take the pressure! :rofl:
> 
> Fingers crossed Sarah! do you feel preggy? like 100%? I felt it 50% couldnt get me head round it even though felt funny and was displaying classic preggy symptoms etc
> 
> Ohh you lot and excercise talk....well its tough aint it, but once you get into it, its soooooo addictive! i need to go biking again ASAP! Its in the shed and just needs to come out.
> 
> Just back from Tesco on way to me mums to pick up me boy :cloud9: Eldest stayed round there last night so picked up a nice fresh tin on Roses :rofl: diet??? ??? :rofl: well they only £6
> 
> My boobs are still bluddy killing me and the veins ohh jepus creepers what the fook happening...i need putting down :rofl:

yayyyyyy for your heat wave, its much warmer here too.. we have actually thawed, and the kids have been able to play in the cul de sac on their new roller skates:thumbup:

10 DPO is good yes i have had 9dpo and 10dpo, but my temp doesnt normally rise and more and i have NEVER had a triphasic pattern.

I do feel kinda pregnant, but when you really want something its hard to tell.. my boobs are huge and FULLER than the saggy bits of skin i had before :haha:
i feel heavy in my pelvis if you know what i mean, and i am still mildly cramping, which i did with my son:shrug::shrug: few more days and i'll know.... 

Had 2 what i call spooky things... when i was early preg with my daughter my son used to watch his fav dvds so i could chill on sofa with him they were Incredibles & Robots gods honest truth! he watched them over n over

Tuesday: Incredibles were on
Wednesday : Robots were on

they insantly remind me of those yucky days of 1st trimester, then i though owwww thats spooky actually! either that or i'm cuckoo:haha:
i did start the mth thinking it was my time :shrug: FX

I JUST WANNA KNOW NOW :haha:​ im so inpatient!!
brought a FRER dh is hiding it till 1st Jan 

keep everything crossed for me please:dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Whats a tri-what ya call it chart mean>? (i know NOTHING about temps!)

Ohhh the films :haha: well lets hope it means something!

Ohh you have tests :D yes deffo hold out as long as you can Sarah!!!! Its for the best 

I am sending :dust: your way!!! you need to be pregnant for the thread :haha: we need a preggy wag on here!

Well ya body can certainly trick you into thinking you are preg, i know this too well now!!! my boobs are still looking like a preggy womans boobs :dohh: i dunno why at all. Weird.

So you'll know by Saturday! x


----------



## tallybee

Oooh that is so exciting! Yea too right we need one of us preggy at the very least!

I'm not up on all the charting stuff but I just googled triphasic and got this :)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## justonexxx

Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:

hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mrsessex

Thankyou :D

Im actually glad i dont do the temp thing, would be something else for me to stress about :haha:


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> Swimming was what did it for me, and I loved swimming, used to go first thing in the mornings, but once winter set in, I didnt feel like getting up earlier to go. I work 8-6 as it is and when I went swimming, I was out the house by 6:15, madness!! :wacko:

Yeah swimming is brill. It's just fitting it in like you say! Where we used to live the sports centre had a creche in the morning and everything so I was making good use of it but they don't have that here... I know I could make time for going in the evenings or something but by that time I'm knackered!!

Also love cycling but the wee back road I usually go into town is totally untreated and there's still loads of nasty slippery slushy stuff everywhere:wacko: so will leave that for the time being lol!


----------



## tallybee

mrsessex said:


> Thankyou :D
> 
> Im actually glad i dont do the temp thing, would be something else for me to stress about :haha:

You are so right! There's enough obsession involved without temping!!


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I know some other friends that lost weight with WW as well, maybe i will look into it....:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Wannabeprego... i lost 4 and a 1/2 stone at ww... after i had my first child back in 2003 i joined in April, got to goal by August same year! have a look at my before after picsClick to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion of WW, i will be sure to check it out. :thumbup:Wow hun, you look great, congrats on your weight loss!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> *Well im 10DPO today YAYYY!!!*​
> so im chuffed:thumbup: Still at the toilet every 5 mins checking... how did you do it for 2 weeks MrsEssex:haha: driving me bonkers...
> 
> Well girlies my temp rose again today, and FF has recongised a *Possible Triphasic on Day 22 * never had that before:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> quoting FF:_ "A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse."_
> Its looking good for me but keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Wow, that sounds really promising, Good luck and baby dust hun!!! :winkwink:I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Sarah! So pleased about your temps! I've not seen a real triphastic phase chart, only like in demo's, so I'm well chuffed for you, and your 10day lp, fab news too!! :thumbup: xx
> 
> I ordered my wii and wii fit board etc, its coming 2moro!! yay!! so I shall give DH a rest and get busy on that!! We were so busy yesterday with going out, visitors and drinking etc in the evening, yesterday was the first day all christmas that we didnt :sex: :dohh: and that was the day I ovd :dohh: so hopefully his lil swimmers from previous days can do the job! go :spermy: go!! lol xx

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope the :spermy: catches the egg and you get your :bfp:!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :winkwink: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## reversal

All this talk about exercise makes me feel ashamed I hate it, I dont mind dieting but I get really bored with exercise I've tried loads, my bike is in my mams shed I have an ab machine on top of the kids wardrobes and the we fit is tucked away in the draw :haha:.
great news about the 10dpo sarah and the temp rise its looking good so fingers crossed for you, do you get points on fertility friend as mine was at 72points when I got my bfp (but i still dont know what it meant) :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

As for me today ladies, my interview isnt until late this afternoon, so i am trying to stay calm, cool and collected and come up with some witty answers to interview questions......:wacko:....I will get on later tonight and tell you guys how it went.

As far as symptoms, I have wicked soar :holly:, ugghhhh, they are killing me for the last few days, although I dont know if it is a sign of anything or not since they have been this soar before and AF got me anyways, so who knows. MY :holly: also seem huge, swollen and heavy....:shrug: 

I will probably break down and test tomorrow morning, i am hoping that my internet cheapy tests have arrived in the mail today.....:wacko:

I was feeling kind of down today when I logged onto Facebook, looking at all of my friends pics of their babies, people's sonograms and pregnancy announcements, it is so hard not to get discouraged and upset, i will be happy if I can at least have one baby of my own... ugghhhhhh:cry:, I guess I will have to try to focus on the other positives in my life so i dont get to depressed or drive myself totally bonkers!!!:wacko:


----------



## reversal

Good luck with the interview I hope you get it :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Whats a tri-what ya call it chart mean>? (i know NOTHING about temps!)
> 
> Ohhh the films :haha: well lets hope it means something!
> 
> Ohh you have tests :D yes deffo hold out as long as you can Sarah!!!! Its for the best
> 
> I am sending :dust: your way!!! you need to be pregnant for the thread :haha: we need a preggy wag on here!
> 
> Well ya body can certainly trick you into thinking you are preg, i know this too well now!!! my boobs are still looking like a preggy womans boobs :dohh: i dunno why at all. Weird.
> 
> So you'll know by Saturday! x

Yes hopefully if :af: stays away for 9mths thank u for :dust::hugs:



justonexxx said:


> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:

Go and get some FRERs from tesco 2pk for £7.19 i think they were, good luck to you and :dust: your way too x



tallybee said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou :D
> 
> Im actually glad i dont do the temp thing, would be something else for me to stress about :haha:
> 
> You are so right! There's enough obsession involved without temping!!Click to expand...

i find the opks stressful, so i just temp, its not to bad really as FF does it al for you, i just enter my temps and it tells me whats what.. when my temp normally starts to drop i know :af: is not far away:thumbup:
But each to there own on methods. dont thnk i could do it 100% accurate as in Ov day without Temping..


wannabeprego said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> *Well im 10DPO today YAYYY!!!*​
> so im chuffed:thumbup: Still at the toilet every 5 mins checking... how did you do it for 2 weeks MrsEssex:haha: driving me bonkers...
> 
> Well girlies my temp rose again today, and FF has recongised a *Possible Triphasic on Day 22 * never had that before:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> quoting FF:_ "A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse."_
> Its looking good for me but keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wow, that sounds really promising, Good luck and baby dust hun!!! :winkwink:I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much...:hugs:



reversal said:


> All this talk about exercise makes me feel ashamed I hate it, I dont mind dieting but I get really bored with exercise I've tried loads, my bike is in my mams shed I have an ab machine on top of the kids wardrobes and the we fit is tucked away in the draw :haha:.
> great news about the 10dpo sarah and the temp rise its looking good so fingers crossed for you, do you get points on fertility friend as mine was at 72points when I got my bfp (but i still dont know what it meant) :dust:

Yes it has points, but i dont really do the Specific Situations bits apart from cramps ov pain and tender boobs as i dont know whether i am wanting the symptoms but with the few i have done my points are 48:shrug:

i think you get 1 point for each symptom you put:shrug: but ive never really symptom spotted on it:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs Rich, I am close to you with my cycle this month, I am 9DPO!!! Lets hope this is our lucky month!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> Mrs Rich, I am close to you with my cycle this month, I am 9DPO!!! Lets hope this is our lucky month!!! :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us both then xx:flower:


----------



## mrsessex

wannabeprego said:


> Mrs Rich, I am close to you with my cycle this month, I am 9DPO!!! Lets hope this is our lucky month!!! :winkwink:

:dust: for you too! Hope you have a lucky December! Fx 

Sarah let's hope you won't need the SA ;) xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Rich, I am close to you with my cycle this month, I am 9DPO!!! Lets hope this is our lucky month!!! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: for you too! Hope you have a lucky December! Fx
> 
> Sarah let's hope you won't need the SA ;) xxClick to expand...

i was thinking tht earlier... if i am, we'll still take his special pot over as we have sort of paid for it and i'd like to know % etc xx


----------



## mrsessex

Ohhh would you? Yeah I suppose it would be good to have an idea what's going on in the sacks :haha:

Never asked you Sarah..... Do you want one with your hubby or two?


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:

Hey :wave:

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!! :thumbup: keep us all posted!! xx


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Rich, I am close to you with my cycle this month, I am 9DPO!!! Lets hope this is our lucky month!!! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: for you too! Hope you have a lucky December! Fx
> 
> Sarah let's hope you won't need the SA ;) xxClick to expand...
> 
> i was thinking tht earlier... if i am, we'll still take his special pot over as we have sort of paid for it and i'd like to know % etc xxClick to expand...

Yeah I reckon it'd still be better to know the exact numbers etc! Although if we'd already gotten preg before my man's sample was handed in he'd never have seen the point taking it!


----------



## live_in_hope

If we were lucky enough to have got our BFP before the SA, we still would have done it, just to know really. I mean a bfp would be great, no doubt about it, but if you got your bfp,then had the SA and found your chances were really slim, to me that would make my bfp even more miraculous....if you know what I mean? :shrug: lol.

I'm so excited, we could be looking at 2 pregnant VR WAGS!! :dance: :dust: to you both!!

Me and DH have just made up for yesterday :winkwink: lol, but all afternoon I've had cramping, killer boobs, had a headache and felt icky. It's mad coz I felt nothing last month and now I'm 1dpo and feel these things? lol. :wacko: i'm not going to see them as preg symptoms though as normally between ov and af, I get all the cramping, sore boobs etc (although not the feeling icky or headache) :shrug: it could be a chocolate withdrawal symptom as I haven't eaten any today!! :shock: lol best go and fix that!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> Ohhh would you? Yeah I suppose it would be good to have an idea what's going on in the sacks :haha:
> 
> Never asked you Sarah..... Do you want one with your hubby or two?

Just the one.. i think:haha: he says one anyway:thumbup:

out of curiosity i'd like to know:thumbup:



live_in_hope said:


> If we were lucky enough to have got our BFP before the SA, we still would have done it, just to know really. I mean a bfp would be great, no doubt about it, but if you got your bfp,then had the SA and found your chances were really slim, to me that would make my bfp even more miraculous....if you know what I mean? :shrug: lol.

Totally get you V.. thts what i meant:thumbup:

Go get some choccy hun, fed that fix:thumbup::happydance:

Will keep you al updated.. Good or Bad news x

:hugs: i'd love to see MRSRICHRSK bfp 2mths after reversal on that list


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> :hugs: i'd love to see MRSRICHRSK bfp 2mths after reversal on that list

Me too!! :hugs: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

on the xmas list i was surrounded by "6"bfp's

on the new Jan 1st list already "2" bfp's by my name

come on stalky:yellow:!!!

the christmas list
*MRSRICHRS2K* TTC No.3
_"Dear Santa, can we please have the best xmas pressie we could ever wish for baby no 3 x "_

:hugs:janeybaby TTC No.4:hugs:
_"Dear Santa all we want for Christmas is to complete our family xxx"_

jah07-Jennifer TTC No.1
_"wanting a positive test and a sticky bean for christmas!"_

:bfp::happydance:Waiting4astork  TTC No.1 :happydance::bfp:
_"Please can I have a BFP for Christmas, Santa. It's all I want, and I promise not to ask for anything else"_
:bfp: 21/11/10 :bfp:

:bfp: :happydance:Tegans Mama TTC No.2 :happydance: :bfp:
_"Our little lady would love to be a big sister" _
:bfp: 24/11/10 :bfp:

:bfp::happydance:Addie25 TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Christmas is my favorite holiday and would love to get a BFP be4 this Christmas. We are going on a family reunion in December and it would be nice to share the great news with family who lives far away in person!"_
:bfp: 13/12/10 :bfp:

kittenly TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa... I have had a wonderful year, marrying my DH after losing touch with each other for 5 years and finally finding each other again, a baby would be the icing on our splendid cake! And my DH is a big kid when it comes to Christmas and a BFP would be the best present i could ever give him!! Thank you Santa_

:bfp: :happydance:Stickyplum TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Please Santa can i have a baby for xmas x i dont want any presents for me anymore just want a new addition for the family to spoil x x Please Please Please"_
:bfp: 9/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:Cherrylicious TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, I would love a BFP and a sticky bean for christmas"  _

:bfp::happydance:SarahJane TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"look Santa let's do a deal... BFP for me and I won't break it to all these other ladies that your are not real"_
:bfp: 23/11/10 :bfp:

Killeen_TTC TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, My husband and I have been really good this year and would love a BFP for Christmas this year. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl, both or more, we will love it or them with all our heart, We even have a room all ready for the baby/babies so Please Santa. XOXO
PS. I will leave you some milk and homemade gingerbread cookies for you"_

:bfp::happydance:SMFirst TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, We are currently trying for our first baby. This has been a year of big events for us: bought a house (with a room just right for a baby!), got married, DH turned the big 4-0 and now to round it out, a BFP by Christmas would be wonderful! Santa, it could just be a secret between you and us (well and likely all the ladies on BnB hehe!). We've been really good all year and promise to be good unto others as well 
Thanks, S+M._
:bfp:21/11/10:bfp:

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/newyearstext/2010/12/04/1eaff2c923426c8c41e381344d32b84a.gif[/URL][/CENTER]


*January 1st * 
lintu:bfp:,
Little G, 
Conception, 
Afriswell,
DarkNlovely, 
MRSRICHRS2K, 
mummystheword :bfp:


----------



## tallybee

YAAAY I would love to see that too!!!


----------



## mrsessex

I'd actually like this thread closed down this time next year

and another re-opened with our new bumps/babies in mummy section of the forum...obviously not this one! (ttc)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> I'd actually like this thread closed down this time next year
> 
> and another re-opened with our new bumps/babies in mummy section of the forum...obviously not this one! (ttc)

Yayyyy:happydance: WAGS, Bumps & Babies:baby::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Vr wags, babies and bumps! Xx


----------



## justonexxx

live_in_hope said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!! :thumbup: keep us all posted!! xxClick to expand...

If its BFN this cycle I need to go and get checked by doctor and get hubby for another SA I need to know everything is ok! I was so jealous my stepsons girlfriend announced on boxing day (after being with stepson only a matter of weeks!) she was pregnant it was heart wrenching. My hubby has kids from a previous relationship so I feel he's not as bothered as me, he made a comment today about me not understanding something as I didnt have a child of my own, I know I dont understand but no-one seems to care, they just keep asking when am i having a baby.... starting to think its something wrong with me. :growlmad: I was so angry I am so ready to be a mummy:cry:


----------



## mrsessex

Of course you're ready to be a Mummy :hugs: we so understand this xxxxx

You can vent off here any time x


----------



## tallybee

Agreed hon this is the place to be for venting purposes. That's what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!! :thumbup: keep us all posted!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> If its BFN this cycle I need to go and get checked by doctor and get hubby for another SA I need to know everything is ok! I was so jealous my stepsons girlfriend announced on boxing day (after being with stepson only a matter of weeks!) she was pregnant it was heart wrenching. My hubby has kids from a previous relationship so I feel he's not as bothered as me, he made a comment today about me not understanding something as I didnt have a child of my own, I know I dont understand but no-one seems to care, they just keep asking when am i having a baby.... starting to think its something wrong with me. :growlmad: I was so angry I am so ready to be a mummy:cry:Click to expand...

Tally, I totally understand where you are coming from hun. My DH is ten years older than me and has 2 kids from a previous marriage as well. I also often feel like at times he is not as heart broken as I am every month when AF shows, and like he doesnt feel the same sense of urgency that I do about TTC. Ugghhhh, it drives me bananas, and he has said the same things to me about how I dont understand because I dont have any kids yet and so on and so forth:growlmad:!!!! And it is because of that I get on these message boards so I can talk to other ladies about TTC, it keeps me sane. I have gotten so upset with my DH because i felt like he wasnt willing to put in the work to make a baby, since we already have a challenge with his low :spermy: count and all of that... ugghhhhhhhh.... hang in there hun. 

I ended up talking to my DH and expalining to him many times what it means to me to be able to have a baby of my own, and how I was upset how I felt like he didnt care, and he has gotten better about playing his role in this whole TTC thing... it took me talking to him about it several times though, and i cried, screamed and yelled at him about it as well....:wacko::wacko::wacko: My advice is to be honest with him and up front about how you feel and be straight forward about telling him what you need from him... Men are simple and cant figure out what is wrong with us unless we just tell them... LOL


----------



## wannabeprego

I had that job interview this afternoon, and i think it went really good!! I
have a pretty good feeling that I probably got the job... :thumbup: I will find out in about one to two weeks if i got the job or not. It isnt my first pic in a job, but at least it is closer to home, so I will have a shorter commute time, save on gas $$, and it is a direct hire permanent job. My temp job will be ending anytime now, so it would be great if I had something else in time before it ends and that I can stay at long term!!!

Tomorrow morning I am going to break down and test since I will be 10 DPO... Yes i know I am crazy, but I just cant help myself.... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Vr wags, babies and bumps! Xx

Woo HOOOO!!! That would be so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: I like that idea alot!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!! :thumbup: keep us all posted!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> If its BFN this cycle I need to go and get checked by doctor and get hubby for another SA I need to know everything is ok! I was so jealous my stepsons girlfriend announced on boxing day (after being with stepson only a matter of weeks!) she was pregnant it was heart wrenching. My hubby has kids from a previous relationship so I feel he's not as bothered as me, he made a comment today about me not understanding something as I didnt have a child of my own, I know I dont understand but no-one seems to care, they just keep asking when am i having a baby.... starting to think its something wrong with me. :growlmad: I was so angry I am so ready to be a mummy:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Tally, I totally understand where you are coming from hun. My DH is ten years older than me and has 2 kids from a previous marriage as well. I also often feel like at times he is not as heart broken as I am every month when AF shows, and like he doesnt feel the same sense of urgency that I do about TTC. Ugghhhh, it drives me bananas, and he has said the same things to me about how I dont understand because I dont have any kids yet and so on and so forth:growlmad:!!!! And it is because of that I get on these message boards so I can talk to other ladies about TTC, it keeps me sane. I have gotten so upset with my DH because i felt like he wasnt willing to put in the work to make a baby, since we already have a challenge with his low :spermy: count and all of that... ugghhhhhhhh.... hang in there hun.
> 
> I ended up talking to my DH and expalining to him many times what it means to me to be able to have a baby of my own, and how I was upset how I felt like he didnt care, and he has gotten better about playing his role in this whole TTC thing... it took me talking to him about it several times though, and i cried, screamed and yelled at him about it as well....:wacko::wacko::wacko: My advice is to be honest with him and up front about how you feel and be straight forward about telling him what you need from him... Men are simple and cant figure out what is wrong with us unless we just tell them... LOLClick to expand...

I just wanted to let you know the reason why I feel a sense of urgency about TTC is because I can hear my biological clock ticking away, and my window of fertility getting to be less and less.. ugghhhh... since I am in my early 30's......:wacko:


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> I had that job interview this afternoon, and i think it went really good!! I
> have a pretty good feeling that I probably got the job... :thumbup: I will find out in about one to two weeks if i got the job or not. It isnt my first pic in a job, but at least it is closer to home, so I will have a shorter commute time, save on gas $$, and it is a direct hire permanent job. My temp job will be ending anytime now, so it would be great if I had something else in time before it ends and that I can stay at long term!!!
> 
> Tomorrow morning I am going to break down and test since I will be 10 DPO... Yes i know I am crazy, but I just cant help myself.... :wacko:

Hey that's great news about the interview! Fingers crossed for you, Do keep us posted :)

I know what you mean testing early is so tempting. I have been trying to avoid it these past few cycles but those cheapie test strips are there in the cupboard!!! :wacko:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> I had that job interview this afternoon, and i think it went really good!! I
> have a pretty good feeling that I probably got the job... :thumbup: I will find out in about one to two weeks if i got the job or not. It isnt my first pic in a job, but at least it is closer to home, so I will have a shorter commute time, save on gas $$, and it is a direct hire permanent job. My temp job will be ending anytime now, so it would be great if I had something else in time before it ends and that I can stay at long term!!!
> 
> Tomorrow morning I am going to break down and test since I will be 10 DPO... Yes i know I am crazy, but I just cant help myself.... :wacko:

good luck with your interview:hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i'm 11 dpo today:happydance::happydance::happydance:
And guess what......................................................
















My Temp rose again this morning check out my chart:thumbup:

my points went up to 56 this morning

Its all looking good... Really hope its not:af: playing tricks on me:cry:


----------



## live_in_hope

so very true, they need to be told, they just dont seem to have the capability of picking up on things like women do, men are such funny creatures! :wacko: lol
As you know my DH is 18years older and has 4 children from his first marriage and although he hasnt said things about me not understanding, I have had it at work.... I work with children and am a qualified nursery nurse, but now work in a school, studying for my teaching degree and as much as I dont pretend to know everything about children (i'm just not like that) parents seem to clutch on to that I dont have children and use it as a way to say I dont know what I'm talking about. I had an awful Child Protection issue on the last day of term and one thing the parent said was 'you haven't got children, who are you to tell me how to look after my children,' (that wasnt the case at all, i hadnt told her how to look after her children, I just reported a concern about her child, as any staff would have done, children or no children).

I just want to be a mummy too, people are amazed I haven't children of my own, as they can all see how much I enjoy my job and just love the children......i'd take them all home with me if i could, give them a scrub, some grub and some TLC, bless 'em xx 

sorry, did i go off abit there!! lol :dohh:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> i'm 11 dpo today:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And guess what......................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Temp rose again this morning check out my chart:thumbup:
> 
> my points went up to 56 this morning
> 
> Its all looking good... Really hope its not:af: playing tricks on me:cry:

Hey!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was thinking about you and your temp this morning!!! :happydance: :happydance:
Thats amazing that its still going up, personally i think it can only mean one thing!! :blush: :happydance:

I mean wow, you got your 10dpo+ and they're still on the up!!! Normally they start decending before af (well mine do). I think there is more chance you are pregnant than that you will have a longer than 11 day+ LP, what dya reckon??? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

How are you feeling? I did the points thing too, I got into the low 60's last month, but everything i put down was for af aswell :shrug: so i think the higher the score, the higher your chances. I know, was it reversal, said she got into the 70's and she got her bfp?

What does your DH say about it all? :happydance::happydance: 

xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> i'm 11 dpo today:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And guess what......................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Temp rose again this morning check out my chart:thumbup:
> 
> my points went up to 56 this morning
> 
> Its all looking good... Really hope its not:af: playing tricks on me:cry:
> 
> Hey!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I was thinking about you and your temp this morning!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> Thats amazing that its still going up, personally i think it can only mean one thing!! :blush: :happydance:
> 
> I mean wow, you got your 10dpo+ and they're still on the up!!! Normally they start decending before af (well mine do). I think there is more chance you are pregnant than that you will have a longer than 11 day+ LP, what dya reckon??? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling? I did the points thing too, I got into the low 60's last month, but everything i put down was for af aswell :shrug: so i think the higher the score, the higher your chances. I know, was it reversal, said she got into the 70's and she got her bfp?
> 
> What does your DH say about it all? :happydance::happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

im getting more hopeful by the day:thumbup: still worried bought :af: appearing in the back of my head:cry: have niggly cramps have done all week, but like i said i had these with Kian x

im feeling ok.. keep falling asleep early on the sofa watching tv :haha:, feel waves of nausea:shrug:

DH says "Whos the sperminator":haha: :haha:
i checked my temp last night before bed.. and i said to him do you wanna know... he said no, its a surprise i wanna wait till morning... then when he saw this mornings he said you going to pop soon if it keeps going up lol lol x


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> I just want to be a mummy too, people are amazed I haven't children of my own, as they can all see how much I enjoy my job and just love the children......i'd take them all home with me if i could, give them a scrub, some grub and some TLC, bless 'em xx
> 
> ]

 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thats so sweet V. 

Its a stupid assumption, because you've not had children you have no common bond with a child or cant feel what a Mother would feel its bollocks and really winds me up actually. We all know unconditional love....our own parents our siblings....its no different. The love i feel for my children is the same as for my parents & brother..its slightly different....but the same none the less.
Grrrrr!!!! 


Anyway!!

Sarah.... 11dpo! :dance: :dance: is this the longest you've gone without a period then??? thats mental!!!! but looking really good!! temp going up from what i gather reading here is good right?? Good bloody luck to ya!
x


----------



## live_in_hope

lol,Sarah, I have visions of you, in the darkness of your bedroom, when you have just awoken, quitely getting your BBT and carefully taking your temp, then looking at it and jumping up and down and wavig it in front of DH !!!! lol :dance: i would!! My sh actually asked me this morning what my temp was...I said, aww see you are interested in all this temp stuff!!' and he kissed me, the soppy thing!! lol xx i def ovd tues. So I'm 2dpo now! xx


----------



## justonexxx

AF got me:cry:
Had a little cry this morning xxxx
BD'ing all the right days got my hopes up silly me yet again, really thought it was:cry: our month


----------



## mrsessex

justonexxx said:


> AF got me:cry:
> Had a little cry this morning xxxx
> BD'ing all the right days got my hopes up silly me yet again, really thought it was:cry: our month

:hugs: :hugs: im sorry :hugs: :hugs: It got me on Tuesday too :dohh:

Here's to the next month hunny xxxxx We're all in the same boat we understand x


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello all I hope you all had a lovely Xmas I am due af tomorrow so really nervous. Had lots of potemtial symptoms backache, bad cold, bigger boobs tired, vvv hungry but it could all be in my head again! :wacko:
> Tested witha cheapie 10mui stick (my last one in pack) yesterday and BFN not convinced with these sticks as my stepsons girlfirend tested with them 2 weeks late and had BFN we teste her with FRER test and it was definite BFP... Maybe I am clutching at straws... feel really rough today tho :cry:
> 
> hoping one of us gets lucky :flower:
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!! :thumbup: keep us all posted!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> If its BFN this cycle I need to go and get checked by doctor and get hubby for another SA I need to know everything is ok! I was so jealous my stepsons girlfriend announced on boxing day (after being with stepson only a matter of weeks!) she was pregnant it was heart wrenching. My hubby has kids from a previous relationship so I feel he's not as bothered as me, he made a comment today about me not understanding something as I didnt have a child of my own, I know I dont understand but no-one seems to care, they just keep asking when am i having a baby.... starting to think its something wrong with me. :growlmad: I was so angry I am so ready to be a mummy:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Tally, I totally understand where you are coming from hun. My DH is ten years older than me and has 2 kids from a previous marriage as well. I also often feel like at times he is not as heart broken as I am every month when AF shows, and like he doesnt feel the same sense of urgency that I do about TTC. Ugghhhh, it drives me bananas, and he has said the same things to me about how I dont understand because I dont have any kids yet and so on and so forth:growlmad:!!!! And it is because of that I get on these message boards so I can talk to other ladies about TTC, it keeps me sane. I have gotten so upset with my DH because i felt like he wasnt willing to put in the work to make a baby, since we already have a challenge with his low :spermy: count and all of that... ugghhhhhhhh.... hang in there hun.
> 
> I ended up talking to my DH and expalining to him many times what it means to me to be able to have a baby of my own, and how I was upset how I felt like he didnt care, and he has gotten better about playing his role in this whole TTC thing... it took me talking to him about it several times though, and i cried, screamed and yelled at him about it as well....:wacko::wacko::wacko: My advice is to be honest with him and up front about how you feel and be straight forward about telling him what you need from him... Men are simple and cant figure out what is wrong with us unless we just tell them... LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to let you know the reason why I feel a sense of urgency about TTC is because I can hear my biological clock ticking away, and my window of fertility getting to be less and less.. ugghhhh... since I am in my early 30's......:wacko:Click to expand...

I am 24 and thought this whole baby making thing might be easy, been off the pill since March 2009, nothing! Does anyone know the first stages of getting my fertility checked?:cry:


----------



## justonexxx

mrsessex said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> AF got me:cry:
> Had a little cry this morning xxxx
> BD'ing all the right days got my hopes up silly me yet again, really thought it was:cry: our month
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: im sorry :hugs: :hugs: It got me on Tuesday too :dohh:
> 
> Here's to the next month hunny xxxxx We're all in the same boat we understand xClick to expand...

thank you xxx :flower:


----------



## tallybee

Silly OH!

In the mail today was a letter for him from the GP so I phoned him and read it out to him, it was saying to make a routine appointment or telephone appointment to discuss his results! I thought YAY we can find out his SA results sooner! Maybe even today!!!!
I know he has booked an appt for the 12th but I'm impatient lol... I know sometimes they can get the dr to call you back same day! But I was explaining this to him on the phone and he was being odd and not understanding what I meant, I had to explain again and again... it turned out he thought a telephone appointment means when you phone up and make an appointment :dohh: No sweetie it means when you speak to the dr on the phone rather than going in... a regular appointment is when you go in... regardless of how you contacted the surgery to make the appt!! lol I love him so much silly boy that he is :)

Oh and they hadn't any slots for a phone appointment so he's still happy to just wait till the 12th :wacko:

Oh well back to the old waiting game!!


----------



## reversal

I had my first scan today, abdominal one 1st but they couldnt see much so they did an internal scan, it was great so clear, I have a cyst on my left ovary but there not concerned.:cloud9:
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01287.jpg


----------



## live_in_hope

Oh wow!! Thats your little bean in there!! woo! :dance: xx congrats again!! Thanks for sharing xx

Sorry to hear about your cyst, but its good they're not concerned, does that mean they arent going to do anything about it? xx


----------



## mrsessex

reversal said:


> I had my first scan today, abdominal one 1st but they couldnt see much so they did an internal scan, it was great so clear, I have a cyst on my left ovary but there not concerned.:cloud9:
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01287.jpg

I LOVE it!!!!! you can see its legs & arms :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## reversal

Thanks ladies we are so pleased. 
No they wont do anything about the cyst as it was only 1-2 cm so only small


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> I had my first scan today, abdominal one 1st but they couldnt see much so they did an internal scan, it was great so clear, I have a cyst on my left ovary but there not concerned.:cloud9:
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01287.jpg

Awwww i love it... makes it all real when you se that first scan... how many weeks are you now Reversal xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> lol,Sarah, I have visions of you, in the darkness of your bedroom, when you have just awoken, quitely getting your BBT and carefully taking your temp, then looking at it and jumping up and down and wavig it in front of DH !!!! lol :dance: i would!! My sh actually asked me this morning what my temp was...I said, aww see you are interested in all this temp stuff!!' and he kissed me, the soppy thing!! lol xx i def ovd tues. So I'm 2dpo now! xx

Yes im like a kid at christmas on the morning... Aww about your DH they do care really xx




justonexxx said:


> AF got me:cry:
> Had a little cry this morning xxxx
> BD'ing all the right days got my hopes up silly me yet again, really thought it was:cry: our month


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> I had my first scan today, abdominal one 1st but they couldnt see much so they did an internal scan, it was great so clear, I have a cyst on my left ovary but there not concerned.:cloud9:
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01287.jpg
> 
> Awwww i love it... makes it all real when you se that first scan... how many weeks are you now Reversal xxClick to expand...

Thanks it wont be long till its you's. They put me back a few days so im 6w4d by there measurements but 7w1d by my dates x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Awww i remember they did that with my son... i had to have one of those internal scans too... not the most comfortable are they :( so chuffed for you & thank you x


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Awww i remember they did that with my son... i had to have one of those internal scans too... not the most comfortable are they :( so chuffed for you & thank you x

there not the most comfortable but the clearness of the photo's are worth just putting up with it x


----------



## justonexxx

Mum turned up earlier and i ended up crying she told me it couldnt possibly be me that all females in our family are super fertile :growlmad: i told her it could be me... had a good cry, mums booked me in for a smear havent had one before.... my sister was only 22 (I'm 24) and she had severe abnormal cells so now im worried about that on top of everything else. so frightened something is wrong. do you ladies know if SA results can change within 2 years? i'm looking for answers :cry: sorry to be a moaner


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> AF got me:cry:
> Had a little cry this morning xxxx
> BD'ing all the right days got my hopes up silly me yet again, really thought it was:cry: our month

Aww, so sorry that the :witch: got you hun.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

reversal said:


> I had my first scan today, abdominal one 1st but they couldnt see much so they did an internal scan, it was great so clear, I have a cyst on my left ovary but there not concerned.:cloud9:
> https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01287.jpg

Wow, how exciting hun!!! :happydance::happydance: Congrats to you again!!!! Happy and Healthy nine months to you hun!!


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> Mum turned up earlier and i ended up crying she told me it couldnt possibly be me that all females in our family are super fertile :growlmad: i told her it could be me... had a good cry, mums booked me in for a smear havent had one before.... my sister was only 22 (I'm 24) and she had severe abnormal cells so now im worried about that on top of everything else. so frightened something is wrong. do you ladies know if SA results can change within 2 years? i'm looking for answers :cry: sorry to be a moaner

So sorry you are having such a ruff day hun..:hugs::hugs:

Yes, my DH's urologist that did his vasectomy reversal said that the sperm count numbers can increase over the course of one to two years after the reversal... I am making my DH take fertilaid pills to help with his sperm count. I am not sure if it is helping or not though...:shrug: 

I think that since it has been over a year now since my DH had his reversal if I dont get pregnant by October of next year (the two year mark from when the reversal was done) i am going to have him get another SA done, and also look into doing artificial insemination as an alternative.......I was looking into clomid as well, but since I do OPK's every month i know that I always ovulate without any problem, but i figured it couldnt hurt to maybe try some to increase our chances....


----------



## SeeJay

About the sa results getting better... My dh has had several checks and they all seemed to get better with time. Before we conceived this time he started taking grape seed oil and L Carnatine. His counts were the best they've ever been. I will say this though, we had several counts and up until the last few months, they never did check for antibodies. Turns out he had them and we had to do iui. It worked though and we got to see and hear our tiny baby's heartbeat this week! Good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## tallybee

Yay reversal! That is so exciting!!!

About the SA thing, apparently yes it can improve over the couple of years since the vr. It might be worth getting another SA done and getting him on supplements! There are loads out there of varying cost but I have heard that wellman conception is good... I know some of our blokes are stubborn when it comes to taking things though! If my man's SA result turns out to be rubbish I'll be INSISTING he gets those blimmin tablets in him!

Oh and we were told that they do NOT test for antibodies, that in a post VR man if morphology and motility aren't good then we assume antibodies are to blame. And there's nothing can be done about them anyway. Which seems crap but what can ya do! Keep trying - that's what!


----------



## reversal

my dh had a sa in june then one in november and in that short time they had improved he did have I high level of antibodies but one of the little blighters managed to get through good luck x


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Mum turned up earlier and i ended up crying she told me it couldnt possibly be me that all females in our family are super fertile :growlmad: i told her it could be me... had a good cry, mums booked me in for a smear havent had one before.... my sister was only 22 (I'm 24) and she had severe abnormal cells so now im worried about that on top of everything else. so frightened something is wrong. do you ladies know if SA results can change within 2 years? i'm looking for answers :cry: sorry to be a moaner

awww babe :hugs: SA counts do get better with time, we had a bad one last week (our 1st SA after VR) and are planning to have another one in 3months time just to check that there is an increase in numbers. Which there should be.

This TTC after VR is a journey that will have many ups and downs in it and wont always run smoothly, but we'll all get there in the end, no matter which route or side-road we have to take to get there.

It'll be good to get yourself checked out, for piece of mind more than anything, but I'm sure you'll be fine, your young, so your chances are super good. Try and keep positive as best you can :hugs: xx

You only have to read the stories of the ladies on here who had success after being given so little chance, it only takes one lil :spermy: to make it's way through!! :dance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

OMG OMG!!! Postman has just been and there is a letter addressed to DH and it's from Nottingham.......... it's from the clinic!!!! I've texted and phoned DH to ask if i can open it... (he night want us to do it together) and i can't get hold of him!!! I've got butterflies!! I hope it tells us more than what we already know, but I hope it's not bad news.... :cry: oh god oh god ...... will let you know as soon as I know anything... xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> OMG OMG!!! Postman has just been and there is a letter addressed to DH and it's from Nottingham.......... it's from the clinic!!!! I've texted and phoned DH to ask if i can open it... (he night want us to do it together) and i can't get hold of him!!! I've got butterflies!! I hope it tells us more than what we already know, but I hope it's not bad news.... :cry: oh god oh god ...... will let you know as soon as I know anything... xx

Wow fingers crossed there's good news in there for you :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> OMG OMG!!! Postman has just been and there is a letter addressed to DH and it's from Nottingham.......... it's from the clinic!!!! I've texted and phoned DH to ask if i can open it... (he night want us to do it together) and i can't get hold of him!!! I've got butterflies!! I hope it tells us more than what we already know, but I hope it's not bad news.... :cry: oh god oh god ...... will let you know as soon as I know anything... xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/u105_good_luck.jpg


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

owwww good luck V... Will it be a letter from Mr Harriss?? how exciting :)


My Mum & Dad had the kids for a sleepover last night so Me n DH went to the cinema last night to see Little Fockers :haha: was funny, having a chilled day today kids are still at my parents until about 6pm ... im missing the noise :haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Ladies hope your all having a great new years eve.. 

Take a look at this :)

CLICK ON ME


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Ladies hope your all having a great new years eve..
> 
> Take a look at this :)
> 
> CLICK ON ME

wow is that your test wwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooo hhhoooooooo you really are married to the sperminator congratulations to both of you's :hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

That is so fab Sarah xxx as was said in the other thread let's hope the babydust rubs off on the rest of us xxx
Please don't forget about us here, hope to join you in 1st tri soon xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:dust: to all you wondeful ladies :hug: 

Yes Reversal he is loving that nickname lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

Dont go to first tri!!! stay here :haha: they're too scary in there :haha:

When i get my pos..im staying put!! 100%

Be interesting to see what your SA is now?!!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

I was going to say do u all mind if i stay? i like my buddies here :) 
I know yes we'll be handing the magic pot in next week so should know 10days after :) x


----------



## tallybee

Yay as we were saying before we should stick together anyway, definitely!

It certainly wil be interesting to see that SA - such a fast result!!!

I'm going nutty waiting till the bloody 12th for OH's results - I suppose this month could still be it tho... everything crossed apart from our legs :rofl:


----------



## mrsessex

tallybee said:


> Yay as we were saying before we should stick together anyway, definitely!
> 
> It certainly wil be interesting to see that SA - such a fast result!!!
> 
> I'm going nutty waiting till the bloody 12th for OH's results - I suppose this month could still be it tho... everything crossed apart from our legs :rofl:

 The 12th will soon come and anyway.............. the sperm is still there so just keep :sex: :haha: :haha: :dust:!!!

Sarah...bleedin hell course u can stay.... errrrrm no actually only NON pregnant people on this board :rofl: :rofl: we dont do growing tums!!!!.. :rofl: 

*YOU NUTTER!!!* would be weird you not being around!!! 

Im certainly not moving when the time comes!

Talking of that, from next week i got huge work loads (new year so new intensives starting up with pupils) so might not be around as much!!! but will try pop in as much as i can :D im too addicted to not come on :rofl:

x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yayyyy i can stay :haha: :haha: Tally dont get crossing those legs lol...
So you will be making loads of ££££ for the new year MrsEssex?? 

Going to sort our holiday booking out next week i think, We go to Butlins the kids love it there :)

Well this cycle i had:

* Cut out caffiene all together
* Bought boots basal body themometer & chart book
* Took VitaminB complex (50mg b6)
* Made sure we had loads of :sex: for Ovulation day
* ov day was CD15 - we'd :sex: on cd 8,9,10, 12,14,15

Temping definitely help me pinpoint my Ov day and fertile window x


----------



## mrsessex

Thats brilliant all that extra 'stuff' helped you get your :bfp: couldnt have done any harm!!!!!!! but i bet you would have got preg anyway!! i can just feel it!!! i think you are well fertile love! 

YAYYY just seen your ticker :dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mrsessex

LOL @ the making loads of money......yeah making loads of money to pay off a mortgage....dont see a lot for it :rofl: oh well!!! Nah being honest we moved here 3 years ago and do have a huge mortgage now but wanted my 'ideal' house my dream really and it is..its lovely but we work bloody hard for it ..so why not...but means big bills :dohh: 

No holiday next year cant afford it, not after the Vas op ..and just about to get back doors done thats over 2k! all adds up dont it :dohh: not only that could be preggy and cant fly preggy over 27 weeks i think it is so cant even book anything eeeek!

Butlins...corrr not been there since i was bout 8!!! bet its still a good old laugh!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

very true cost of just living is ££££££, you'll have to have a weekend away somewhere nice :)

We always did pontins, but they got really shit! so last year we went to Butlins in minehead, Bloody Brill kids loved it The fair which was free, bowling, pool, climbing walls, indoor/outdoor pool, cinema, entertainment was brill, Jamie Afro from Xfactor was on, Britains got talents, Kevin cruise and that lil drummer lad.
My Mum, Dad & Bro go and my Sis n her Lil one.
School hols are a week longer this year though so we have to pay higher... Wrong isn't it, but i love my week away by the sea x


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave::wave:

Sarah, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *you know how happy I am for you!! :hugs: Its truly amazing!! i couldnt be happier!! It's about time we had another VR WAG get their BFP!!! Wahoooooooo!!

I'm sorry I've had to post and run, so haven't read the last few pages :nope:, have been out all day and am getting ready for tonight and 2moro (its my dads 50th)

I hope you all have a wonderful night and day 2moro and I'll catch up with you all sometime 2moro!! xxx

*Congratulations again to Mr & Mrs Sperminator!!!! xx*

ps. I told you your little bean was in there didnt i, didnt i???!!!! :dance: xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes you said i had a little beanie ... Thank you for all your support :hug: :hugs:

How did you get on with your letter?? 

x


----------



## tallybee

Thanks Mrs, I know we'll know soon enough but I hate the waiting lol... I know we're all in the waiting game really.

Butlins and the like are brill! We went to Haven year before last and it was ace - the kids loved it :) All I'd say about those places is make sure you take plenty groceries and things with you as the on-site shops are MEGA£££££ expensive and the one we were at was ages away from anywhere else to get stuff from.

Love the new ticker Sarah - STAY with us :)


----------



## missmandy777

Hi all! I'm Miss Mandy. I'm 30 and hubby is 30 as well. He has 3 from a previous marriage and I have 1. We are itching to have one together. His Vas was 5 years ago :dohh:. I am just getting started in the process so any advice or helpful hints would be well appreciated. 
Sometime I feel guilty about him having this procedure done. Can anyone share on how their partners did during and after???

Cross your fingers for me everyone that we will get pregnant right away!
:baby:


----------



## tallybee

Hiya Miss Mandy and welcome :)

You have found the right place for sure - we know what it's like here :) Have you researched where/who's going to do the op? I would say definitely do a lot of research before hand as us ladies have found the level of aftercare in particular varies wildly - some have found it was second to none, while others (myself and OH included) found post-op care was virtually non-existent... we;ve had to fall back on the NHS for it all! Lucky to have it frankly!

So yeah ask lots of questions beforehand and make sure you get the right surgeon etc... and I'd say both of you taking pre-conception supplements is a good idea too 

And best of luck!!

We've seen it can happen! Just look at Mrsrich and her sperminator hubby!


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Ladies hope your all having a great new years eve..
> 
> Take a look at this :)
> 
> CLICK ON ME

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulations-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Healthy New Years!!! I hope that everyone has wonderful holiday and that 2011 brings lots of healthy babies being born and lots of :bfp:'s!!!!! :flower:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Happy-New-Year-2011-8.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

missmandy777 said:


> Hi all! I'm Miss Mandy. I'm 30 and hubby is 30 as well. He has 3 from a previous marriage and I have 1. We are itching to have one together. His Vas was 5 years ago :dohh:. I am just getting started in the process so any advice or helpful hints would be well appreciated.
> Sometime I feel guilty about him having this procedure done. Can anyone share on how their partners did during and after???
> 
> Cross your fingers for me everyone that we will get pregnant right away!
> :baby:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcometothegroupp.gif

Welcome to the thread Missmandy!!!!! :winkwink::winkwink:

After the reversal my DH was very soar for the first couple of days. They prescribed him some pretty strong pain meds though so he slept through most of it and his pain was very well controlled, so that is the best way to get through it. Plus he had to take it easy, no heavy lifting. He took 2 weeks off from work, You should buy him some ice packs and heating packs, the cold packs work best in the beginning and than the warm ones can be used once he starts to heal up more.. The coldness takes down the swelling in the beginning. There will be some drainage from the incisions for several days after the procedure, so you will need to change the dressings, and you will have to refrain from sex for a while... My DH, says it wasnt so bad once it was done... Ask your Dr that is doing the procedure lots of questions and make sure he is a good urologist that has done the procedure in the past. 

The vas reversal dr that my DH used was this guy....

Here is his website

https://www.vasreversals.com/Cost & Fees.htm

There office was very nice to me and my DH, and they were one of the most well priced reversal dr's that we could find,he has done the procedure many times and is very experienced, plus i see you are in NC...

Good luck with the reversal, i hope it goes very well for your OH...:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

I hope everyone had a great New Years eve lastnight!!

Ok, so I took a FRER this morning and the latest test is on page 2 of my HPT thread in the picture gallery....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ye-evap-updated-test-01-01-2011-page-2-a.html

What do you ladies think... I think there may be a faint second line starting..:blush:. Ohhhh, I really hope so....:thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

missmandy777 said:


> Hi all! I'm Miss Mandy. I'm 30 and hubby is 30 as well. He has 3 from a previous marriage and I have 1. We are itching to have one together. His Vas was 5 years ago :dohh:. I am just getting started in the process so any advice or helpful hints would be well appreciated.
> Sometime I feel guilty about him having this procedure done. Can anyone share on how their partners did during and after???
> 
> Cross your fingers for me everyone that we will get pregnant right away!
> :baby:

Hi missmandy777 :wave:

Hello and welcome to our liittle gathering of VR WAGS, lol. You have definitly come to the right place. There are so many of us on here that are at varying stages of the VR journey and can offer so much help, advice and support. On the front page i've listed some of the ladies in the group and how long since their OH's VRs and orignal Vasectomys, just in case you wanted to know who to ask specific questions too about the time between Vasectomy and VR.

There are some great success stories too, we recently had news that 'MRSRICHRS2K' got her BFP 9weeks after VR and also 'leafygreenmum' who got her 7weeks after VR, also some ladies, one being 'Reversal' who after a low SA still went on to get a BFP, so lots of hope, :hugs:

Also on the front page, I've listed some links to useful threads and websites about the VR procedure, results etc so please have a look.

Good luck with the op and dont hesitate to ask any questions. :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Sorry girls, for posting about the letter then deserting you all day!! :dohh: I had to go out yesterday then spent most of the day going back and forth, here, there and everywhere!! lol

The letter didn't tell us anything we didnt already know really, but it was nice to have. This is what it said...

_Dear Mr D,

I am pleased to tell you that you know have a positive sperm count following your vasectomy reversal and this means that the tubes are now open following the rejoin. I am particularly pleased about this because of the difficulty I had on the right side with your previous operation. At this stage your sperm count is actually quite low at 1 million per ml (20 million normal) with 4% motility (50% normal). This means that most of the sperm that are being released are dead sperm lying within the epididymis and I would very much encourage you to continue ejaculating as much as possible to try and improve this sperm count. As long as there are motile sperm present then it would be perfectly possible for Vickie to become pregnant.

If you do have any happy news then please do let me know. At this stage I can tell you the operation has been successful in joining the tubes. However, the sperm quantity and quality being released from the testicles are not as good as I would like and hope this will improve over time.

Best wishes,

Yours sincerely,

Duncan Harriss_


So I'm quite pleased with that really. I did learn something though and that is that normal motility is only 50%, so my 4% doesnt seem as bad as it did before. lol but the tubes are open, there is sperm there and 4% is better than 0% :dance: DH started his wellman conception yesterday so :thumbup: that those will help his lil :spermy: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Welcome MissMandy :D :wave:

Wannabepreggo..... hey :D Happy New Year :hugs: ..ive looked at your preggy test therad...but my eyes aint fit for the junk so cant see any lines :rofl: then i never can on anyones test unless its very dark...so not gonna comment on it!! but i HOPE its your bfp!!!!!!! :dance:

V-- Happy New Year to you :hugs:

Glad you are happy with your letter :hugs: its nice to have in writing hey :) Im sure you have nothing to worry about and the conception pills will only help things move along im sure... :thumbup: Cant do any harm :)

Ive started a healthy eating plan today and already feel better. Must lose some weight its no good. My hubbies :spermy: might then not have to fight through all my fat in my tubes :rofl: plus the eggs on a wheel chair...gotta give meself some help :haha:

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!

XXXX

:yipee:


----------



## littlelou6

we've got 6 weeks till our op well OH haha. I just hope it goes quickly


----------



## mrsessex

littlelou6 said:


> we've got 6 weeks till our op well OH haha. I just hope it goes quickly

It'll fly!!!!!! X


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Sorry girls, for posting about the letter then deserting you all day!! :dohh: I had to go out yesterday then spent most of the day going back and forth, here, there and everywhere!! lol
> 
> The letter didn't tell us anything we didnt already know really, but it was nice to have. This is what it said...
> 
> _Dear Mr D,
> 
> I am pleased to tell you that you know have a positive sperm count following your vasectomy reversal and this means that the tubes are now open following the rejoin. I am particularly pleased about this because of the difficulty I had on the right side with your previous operation. At this stage your sperm count is actually quite low at 1 million per ml (20 million normal) with 4% motility (50% normal). This means that most of the sperm that are being released are dead sperm lying within the epididymis and I would very much encourage you to continue ejaculating as much as possible to try and improve this sperm count. As long as there are motile sperm present then it would be perfectly possible for Vickie to become pregnant.
> 
> If you do have any happy news then please do let me know. At this stage I can tell you the operation has been successful in joining the tubes. However, the sperm quantity and quality being released from the testicles are not as good as I would like and hope this will improve over time.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Duncan Harriss_
> 
> 
> So I'm quite pleased with that really. I did learn something though and that is that normal motility is only 50%, so my 4% doesnt seem as bad as it did before. lol but the tubes are open, there is sperm there and 4% is better than 0% :dance: DH started his wellman conception yesterday so :thumbup: that those will help his lil :spermy: xx


Congrats hun!!!:thumbup: I am so glad that they found :spermy: in his SA!!! The good news is that his number can increase over the next one to two years naturally, and hopefully the fertility vitamins will help him as well. :flower: Remember all it takes is one to reach the egg!!!!! Good luck!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

littlelou6 said:


> we've got 6 weeks till our op well OH haha. I just hope it goes quickly



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoodLuckShamrockOpens.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/SmileyGoodLuck.gif


----------



## littlelou6

Getting excited now wish it was sooner!! x


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> we've got 6 weeks till our op well OH haha. I just hope it goes quickly

Hey littlelou6, welcome to the VR WAGS :hugs:

6weeks will fly by for sure, I cant believe we are already 3months post VR!! 4 years ago we decided to have it done (just had to save....which we wernt so good at)lol but even that amount of time flew by!! :thumbup:

good luck and keep us all posted yer? How long will it be since your OHs original vasectomy? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

*Happy New Year!!!*

*I hope everybody has had a great day!!!  xxx*​


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> I hope everyone had a great New Years eve lastnight!!
> 
> Ok, so I took a FRER this morning and the latest test is on page 2 of my HPT thread in the picture gallery....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ye-evap-updated-test-01-01-2011-page-2-a.html
> 
> What do you ladies think... I think there may be a faint second line starting..:blush:. Ohhhh, I really hope so....:thumbup:

:wave: oooh possibly another BFP!! yay!! Oh I really hope so, i'll keep everything crossed!! I've had a look but I didnt vote coz I didnt know, I dont know whether my eyes are playing tricks on me lol! You gonna test again 2moro? Fingers crossed and loads :dust: to you xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a great New Years eve lastnight!!
> 
> Ok, so I took a FRER this morning and the latest test is on page 2 of my HPT thread in the picture gallery....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ye-evap-updated-test-01-01-2011-page-2-a.html
> 
> What do you ladies think... I think there may be a faint second line starting..:blush:. Ohhhh, I really hope so....:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: oooh possibly another BFP!! yay!! Oh I really hope so, i'll keep everything crossed!! I've had a look but I didnt vote coz I didnt know, I dont know whether my eyes are playing tricks on me lol! You gonna test again 2moro? Fingers crossed and loads :dust: to you xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for looking at my HPT thread hun:winkwink:!!! I am trying to decide if I want to test tomorrow morning or if I should wait a couple of days. I will definatly do an update if I find anything else out for sure though.

I keep staring at the test as well, trying to decide if i am really see a second line or not, or if it is like an optical illusion, or my camera playing a nasty trick on me....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: I have been fooled by HPT's before so i am trying not to get too excited yet...But, on the other hand there are so many other ladies on the boards that see a second line on my latest test (and my DH sees it too) it gives me some hope that I am not totally losing my mind... LOL....:wacko::wacko:

My AF is due on 01/07 but technically could come at any time now since my AF cycles range from 25 days up to 33 at the longest... so only time will tell, i just need to learn to be patient and let things play out.. sigh... easier said than done though....:wacko::wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a great New Years eve lastnight!!
> 
> Ok, so I took a FRER this morning and the latest test is on page 2 of my HPT thread in the picture gallery....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ye-evap-updated-test-01-01-2011-page-2-a.html
> 
> What do you ladies think... I think there may be a faint second line starting..:blush:. Ohhhh, I really hope so....:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: oooh possibly another BFP!! yay!! Oh I really hope so, i'll keep everything crossed!! I've had a look but I didnt vote coz I didnt know, I dont know whether my eyes are playing tricks on me lol! You gonna test again 2moro? Fingers crossed and loads :dust: to you xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for looking at my HPT thread hun:winkwink:!!! I am trying to decide if I want to test tomorrow morning or if I should wait a couple of days. I will definatly do an update if I find anything else out for sure though.
> 
> I keep staring at the test as well, trying to decide if i am really see a second line or not, or if it is like an optical illusion, or my camera playing a nasty trick on me....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: I have been fooled by HPT's before so i am trying not to get too excited yet...But, on the other hand there are so many other ladies on the boards that see a second line on my latest test (and my DH sees it too) it gives me some hope that I am not totally losing my mind... LOL....:wacko::wacko:
> 
> My AF is due on 01/07 but technically could come at any time now since my AF cycles range from 25 days up to 33 at the longest... so only time will tell, i just need to learn to be patient and let things play out.. sigh... easier said than done though....:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

aww dont be too hard on yourself hunny, i know this waiting lark feels like forever doesnt it? But you should definitly test again today....I would for sure!! :thumbup: I will keep my fingers crossed for you and also that the growlmad: i wont say her name :growlmad:) stays well away!! :hugs: xx

I've just put in my temp for today and it's takena way my cross-hairs on my graph where it shows I ovd, so I should be 5dpo but according to my graph I haven't even ovd yet? :nope: (i definitly have though as I got +opks etc, its just not recognising it as ovulation because of my temps) :cry:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a great New Years eve lastnight!!
> 
> Ok, so I took a FRER this morning and the latest test is on page 2 of my HPT thread in the picture gallery....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ye-evap-updated-test-01-01-2011-page-2-a.html
> 
> What do you ladies think... I think there may be a faint second line starting..:blush:. Ohhhh, I really hope so....:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: oooh possibly another BFP!! yay!! Oh I really hope so, i'll keep everything crossed!! I've had a look but I didnt vote coz I didnt know, I dont know whether my eyes are playing tricks on me lol! You gonna test again 2moro? Fingers crossed and loads :dust: to you xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for looking at my HPT thread hun:winkwink:!!! I am trying to decide if I want to test tomorrow morning or if I should wait a couple of days. I will definatly do an update if I find anything else out for sure though.
> 
> I keep staring at the test as well, trying to decide if i am really see a second line or not, or if it is like an optical illusion, or my camera playing a nasty trick on me....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: I have been fooled by HPT's before so i am trying not to get too excited yet...But, on the other hand there are so many other ladies on the boards that see a second line on my latest test (and my DH sees it too) it gives me some hope that I am not totally losing my mind... LOL....:wacko::wacko:
> 
> My AF is due on 01/07 but technically could come at any time now since my AF cycles range from 25 days up to 33 at the longest... so only time will tell, i just need to learn to be patient and let things play out.. sigh... easier said than done though....:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> aww dont be too hard on yourself hunny, i know this waiting lark feels like forever doesnt it? But you should definitly test again today....I would for sure!! :thumbup: I will keep my fingers crossed for you and also that the growlmad: i wont say her name :growlmad:) stays well away!! :hugs: xx
> 
> I've just put in my temp for today and it's takena way my cross-hairs on my graph where it shows I ovd, so I should be 5dpo but according to my graph I haven't even ovd yet? :nope: (i definitly have though as I got +opks etc, its just not recognising it as ovulation because of my temps) :cry:Click to expand...

V what setting do you have it on?
Look for the Ovulation Detector box 
mine said :

Ovulation: Cycle Day 15 
Coverline: 36.60 
Method: Research 

make sure its on either Research or OPK's as mine didnt say i'd Ov'd on normal:dohh:

press the override button below x


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a great New Years eve lastnight!!
> 
> Ok, so I took a FRER this morning and the latest test is on page 2 of my HPT thread in the picture gallery....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ye-evap-updated-test-01-01-2011-page-2-a.html
> 
> What do you ladies think... I think there may be a faint second line starting..:blush:. Ohhhh, I really hope so....:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: oooh possibly another BFP!! yay!! Oh I really hope so, i'll keep everything crossed!! I've had a look but I didnt vote coz I didnt know, I dont know whether my eyes are playing tricks on me lol! You gonna test again 2moro? Fingers crossed and loads :dust: to you xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for looking at my HPT thread hun:winkwink:!!! I am trying to decide if I want to test tomorrow morning or if I should wait a couple of days. I will definatly do an update if I find anything else out for sure though.
> 
> I keep staring at the test as well, trying to decide if i am really see a second line or not, or if it is like an optical illusion, or my camera playing a nasty trick on me....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: I have been fooled by HPT's before so i am trying not to get too excited yet...But, on the other hand there are so many other ladies on the boards that see a second line on my latest test (and my DH sees it too) it gives me some hope that I am not totally losing my mind... LOL....:wacko::wacko:
> 
> My AF is due on 01/07 but technically could come at any time now since my AF cycles range from 25 days up to 33 at the longest... so only time will tell, i just need to learn to be patient and let things play out.. sigh... easier said than done though....:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> aww dont be too hard on yourself hunny, i know this waiting lark feels like forever doesnt it? But you should definitly test again today....I would for sure!! :thumbup: I will keep my fingers crossed for you and also that the growlmad: i wont say her name :growlmad:) stays well away!! :hugs: xx
> 
> I've just put in my temp for today and it's takena way my cross-hairs on my graph where it shows I ovd, so I should be 5dpo but according to my graph I haven't even ovd yet? :nope: (i definitly have though as I got +opks etc, its just not recognising it as ovulation because of my temps) :cry: Click to expand...
> 
> V what setting do you have it on?
> Look for the Ovulation Detector box
> mine said :
> 
> Ovulation: Cycle Day 15
> Coverline: 36.60
> Method: Research
> 
> make sure its on either Research or OPK's as mine didnt say i'd Ov'd on normal:dohh:
> 
> press the override button below xClick to expand...

oh right thanks!! :thumbup: I didnt know i could change it! Think its on advanced, i'll change it now!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

I;ve just tried to change it and the other choices put my Ov back??? I originally ovd on CD23, what would you say, it fits in with my cm and opk :shrug: xx


----------



## justonexxx

Hello how is everyone today?? hope you're all well. Will be phoning docs tomorrow to hopefully get some testing. C'mon VR WAGS we all deserve to be a mum xxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> Hello how is everyone today?? hope you're all well. Will be phoning docs tomorrow to hopefully get some testing. C'mon VR WAGS we all deserve to be a mum xxxxxxx:happydance:

Hi justone, I am doing good,but I am stuck in the 2WW with faint second lines on my FRER's which is making me loopy!!!! :loopy: I am not sure what it all means but hopefully it will lead to my :bfp: soon!!!!:thumbup:

Good luck with the testing, I hope you get great results hun!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@live in hope, Good luck hun, I hope you can figure out your OV date soon.. :hugs: I am so sorry but i dont do the charting on FF, so I have no idea what you ladies are talking about when it comes to that kind of stuff......


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> we've got 6 weeks till our op well OH haha. I just hope it goes quickly
> 
> Hey littlelou6, welcome to the VR WAGS :hugs:
> 
> 6weeks will fly by for sure, I cant believe we are already 3months post VR!! 4 years ago we decided to have it done (just had to save....which we wernt so good at)lol but even that amount of time flew by!! :thumbup:
> 
> good luck and keep us all posted yer? How long will it be since your OHs original vasectomy? xxClick to expand...

It will be 6 years! So dont really know the chances of us actually getting pregnant but at least there will be a possibility x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> I;ve just tried to change it and the other choices put my Ov back??? I originally ovd on CD23, what would you say, it fits in with my cm and opk :shrug: xx

From looking at your chart and mine, i'd say your Ov day was cd23 the dip before the rise:thumbup:


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello how is everyone today?? hope you're all well. Will be phoning docs tomorrow to hopefully get some testing. C'mon VR WAGS we all deserve to be a mum xxxxxxx:happydance:
> 
> Hi justone, I am doing good,but I am stuck in the 2WW with faint second lines on my FRER's which is making me loopy!!!! :loopy: I am not sure what it all means but hopefully it will lead to my :bfp: soon!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with the testing, I hope you get great results hun!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...


c'mon!!!! BFP!!!!!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you xxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:
It's still early for the tests so hopefully they'll get darker!!!! I hope so xxx
I'M ON DAY 2 OF QUITTING SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello how is everyone today?? hope you're all well. Will be phoning docs tomorrow to hopefully get some testing. C'mon VR WAGS we all deserve to be a mum xxxxxxx:happydance:
> 
> Hi justone, I am doing good,but I am stuck in the 2WW with faint second lines on my FRER's which is making me loopy!!!! :loopy: I am not sure what it all means but hopefully it will lead to my :bfp: soon!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with the testing, I hope you get great results hun!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> c'mon!!!! BFP!!!!!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you xxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:
> It's still early for the tests so hopefully they'll get darker!!!! I hope so xxx
> I'M ON DAY 2 OF QUITTING SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the good luck hun. 

Good for you!!! That is great that you are quitting smoking!!!:thumbup: Keep up the good work hun, you can do it!!!!:hugs:


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hello how is everyone today?? hope you're all well. Will be phoning docs tomorrow to hopefully get some testing. C'mon VR WAGS we all deserve to be a mum xxxxxxx:happydance:
> 
> Hi justone, I am doing good,but I am stuck in the 2WW with faint second lines on my FRER's which is making me loopy!!!! :loopy: I am not sure what it all means but hopefully it will lead to my :bfp: soon!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with the testing, I hope you get great results hun!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> c'mon!!!! BFP!!!!!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you xxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:
> It's still early for the tests so hopefully they'll get darker!!!! I hope so xxx
> I'M ON DAY 2 OF QUITTING SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the good luck hun.
> 
> Good for you!!! That is great that you are quitting smoking!!!:thumbup: Keep up the good work hun, you can do it!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Doing EVERYTHING I can in 2011 and get my body in the best shape :flower:

Keep us updated I bet you're dying to test again! When are you going to test?
any ladies on facebook want to be friends?


----------



## wannabeprego

@ Justone, I am going to try to be patient and wait 2 days to retest since I am down to my last FRER. I do have a bunch of those internet cheapy tests though if I cant fight the urge to wait to test. I just dont feel like they are as reliable as the FRER is though. I promise I will do an update if I find anything else out though!!! 

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> @ Justone, I am going to try to be patient and wait 2 days to retest since I am down to my last FRER. I do have a bunch of those internet cheapy tests though if I cant fight the urge to wait to test. I just dont feel like they are as reliable as the FRER is though. I promise I will do an update if I find anything else out though!!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:

COOL!
:happydance:
Sending you bucket loads of baby dust!!!!:dust:
:af::bfp::af::bfp:
:crib:


----------



## tallybee

Well done giving up smoking hon! I never thought I could do it but I've been stopped since last Feb x It does get easier xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> we've got 6 weeks till our op well OH haha. I just hope it goes quickly
> 
> Hey littlelou6, welcome to the VR WAGS :hugs:
> 
> 6weeks will fly by for sure, I cant believe we are already 3months post VR!! 4 years ago we decided to have it done (just had to save....which we wernt so good at)lol but even that amount of time flew by!! :thumbup:
> 
> good luck and keep us all posted yer? How long will it be since your OHs original vasectomy? xxClick to expand...
> 
> It will be 6 years! So dont really know the chances of us actually getting pregnant but at least there will be a possibility x xClick to expand...

I think it all depends on the indiviuals themselves. Ive heard of people getting pregnant after having the VR 15 years after original vasectomy, my friend has 2 boys and her hubby had his reversed 13years after original vasectomy, so as long as those tubes are open, you're good to go! :thumbup: lol xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Just had a look at your chart V :thumbup: you've got that up down thing going on i had this cycle :thumbup: :dust: xx

Wannabe: good luck with your next test xx

Justone: Well done for quitting, i know it can be really hard, 1st week is the hardest, gets a bit easier from then on x

My Dh is trying now.. he is a bloody moody so and so though grrrrrrrrr x


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Just had a look at your chart V :thumbup: you've got that up down thing going on i had this cycle :thumbup: :dust: xx
> 
> Wannabe: good luck with your next test xx
> 
> Justone: Well done for quitting, i know it can be really hard, 1st week is the hardest, gets a bit easier from then on x
> 
> My Dh is trying now.. he is a bloody moody so and so though grrrrrrrrr x

ooh lets hope i have the same outcome then!!! fingers crossed !!! xxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?

Well thought id keep u all updated:
i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again... 

im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.

This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx

owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x

Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x
 



Attached Files:







Picture 022.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?
> 
> Well thought id keep u all updated:
> i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again...
> 
> im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.
> 
> This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx
> 
> owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x
> 
> Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x

Sickness/ nausea is the worse I hate it, have you told family and friends your news yet or are you's waiting x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?
> 
> Well thought id keep u all updated:
> i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again...
> 
> im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.
> 
> This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx
> 
> owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x
> 
> Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x
> 
> Sickness/ nausea is the worse I hate it, have you told family and friends your news yet or are you's waiting xClick to expand...

Its just nausea at the mo.. and thats bad feel hungry all the while aswell:dohh:

My parents and my Sis n Bro know but thats it at the mo were waiting to tell everyone else.
How about you have you told everyone yet? what week in gestation did you have a early scan? x


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?
> 
> Well thought id keep u all updated:
> i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again...
> 
> im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.
> 
> This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx
> 
> owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x
> 
> Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x
> 
> Sickness/ nausea is the worse I hate it, have you told family and friends your news yet or are you's waiting xClick to expand...
> 
> Its just nausea at the mo.. and thats bad feel hungry all the while aswell:dohh:
> 
> My parents and my Sis n Bro know but thats it at the mo were waiting to tell everyone else.
> How about you have you told everyone yet? what week in gestation did you have a early scan? xClick to expand...

we have told a few people but non of our family
my scan I had on thursday so by my dates it was week 7 but they said it was 6w4days I have another booked for next saturday so the 15th when i'll either be 9w2days or 8w6days x


----------



## sapphire1

Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance: 
Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup: 
Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## reversal

sapphire1 said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance:
> Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup:
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

sapphire1 said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance:
> Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup:
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

Woo! Congratulations!! Another VR success!! :happydance: Thanks for dropping by, hearing of others' success is really great for us girls still waiting for it to happen, so thank you!! How long after your dh's vasectomy, did he have it reversed? xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?
> 
> Well thought id keep u all updated:
> i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again...
> 
> im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.
> 
> This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx
> 
> owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x
> 
> Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x
> 
> Sickness/ nausea is the worse I hate it, have you told family and friends your news yet or are you's waiting xClick to expand...
> 
> Its just nausea at the mo.. and thats bad feel hungry all the while aswell:dohh:
> 
> My parents and my Sis n Bro know but thats it at the mo were waiting to tell everyone else.
> How about you have you told everyone yet? what week in gestation did you have a early scan? xClick to expand...
> 
> we have told a few people but non of our family
> my scan I had on thursday so by my dates it was week 7 but they said it was 6w4days I have another booked for next saturday so the 15th when i'll either be 9w2days or 8w6days xClick to expand...

Its hard isnt it.. I wanna shout it from the roof tops.
I had 1 day of spotting on Sat and i have Dr's on Thursday to confirm dates etc, i was going to ask for a early scan to make sure everything is ok, Can you request it?



sapphire1 said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance:
> Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup:
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

WOOOOW HOOOO Congratulations on the birth of your Daughter xx


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?
> 
> Well thought id keep u all updated:
> i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again...
> 
> im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.
> 
> This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx
> 
> owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x
> 
> Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x
> 
> Sickness/ nausea is the worse I hate it, have you told family and friends your news yet or are you's waiting xClick to expand...
> 
> Its just nausea at the mo.. and thats bad feel hungry all the while aswell:dohh:
> 
> My parents and my Sis n Bro know but thats it at the mo were waiting to tell everyone else.
> How about you have you told everyone yet? what week in gestation did you have a early scan? xClick to expand...
> 
> we have told a few people but non of our family
> my scan I had on thursday so by my dates it was week 7 but they said it was 6w4days I have another booked for next saturday so the 15th when i'll either be 9w2days or 8w6days xClick to expand...
> 
> Its hard isnt it.. I wanna shout it from the roof tops.
> I had 1 day of spotting on Sat and i have Dr's on Thursday to confirm dates etc, i was going to ask for a early scan to make sure everything is ok, Can you request it?
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance:
> Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup:
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...
> 
> WOOOOW HOOOO Congratulations on the birth of your Daughter xxClick to expand...

im not sure if you can request it as mine was done due to pain and water infection and the one I have booked on the 15th is a private one at a baby bond clinic x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how is eveyone today?
> 
> Well thought id keep u all updated:
> i still have sore swollen boobs... when i was cleaning my teeth this morning it made me gag loads and then when i stopped i put my deodrant on and off i went again...
> 
> im just yawning all day long :lol: i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter looking after my son was hard with the tiredness but i did it with the help of cbeebies & dvds like The Incredibles & Robots :haha: and napping when he napped.
> 
> This time round my 2 babies are at school, so i have to do early mornings and school run so hoping i dont feel to much nausea 1st thing xx
> 
> owww forgot i have a bit of :blush: constipation too :( went to tesco today to get some dried prunes but forgot them grrrrr x
> 
> Plus girlies i did a digi today and got a pregnant more or less staright away then after the 3 mins it said 2-3 (wks since conception) which means 4-5weeks pregnant, so im really chuffed with, As i was a bit worried i had spotting on 13dpo only for 1 day but read this could be implantation?? So when i got another :bfp: it has put my mind a rest and im on :cloud9: again x
> 
> Sickness/ nausea is the worse I hate it, have you told family and friends your news yet or are you's waiting xClick to expand...
> 
> Its just nausea at the mo.. and thats bad feel hungry all the while aswell:dohh:
> 
> My parents and my Sis n Bro know but thats it at the mo were waiting to tell everyone else.
> How about you have you told everyone yet? what week in gestation did you have a early scan? xClick to expand...
> 
> we have told a few people but non of our family
> my scan I had on thursday so by my dates it was week 7 but they said it was 6w4days I have another booked for next saturday so the 15th when i'll either be 9w2days or 8w6days xClick to expand...
> 
> Its hard isnt it.. I wanna shout it from the roof tops.
> I had 1 day of spotting on Sat and i have Dr's on Thursday to confirm dates etc, i was going to ask for a early scan to make sure everything is ok, Can you request it?
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance:
> Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup:
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...
> 
> WOOOOW HOOOO Congratulations on the birth of your Daughter xxClick to expand...
> 
> im not sure if you can request it as mine was done due to pain and water infection and the one I have booked on the 15th is a private one at a baby bond clinic xClick to expand...

Awww ou've just reminded me Mrsessex was on about those, i was going to google and see where our nearest one is :happydance: is it a 3d or 4d one, bet you cant wait x


----------



## reversal

its just a normal one we cant really look forward to it as its the same time gestation when we found out we had lost our last baby so it will be amazing if we see a healthy baby with a heart beat but until then we still wont really take it in x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> its just a normal one we cant really look forward to it as its the same time gestation when we found out we had lost our last baby so it will be amazing if we see a healthy baby with a heart beat but until then we still wont really take it in x

Sorry:hugs:

It does feel like a long time to go without a scan or midwife etc until 10-12weeks doesn't it:nope:
got my fx for you both xx


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> its just a normal one we cant really look forward to it as its the same time gestation when we found out we had lost our last baby so it will be amazing if we see a healthy baby with a heart beat but until then we still wont really take it in x
> 
> Sorry:hugs:
> 
> It does feel like a long time to go without a scan or midwife etc until 10-12weeks doesn't it:nope:
> got my fx for you both xxClick to expand...

it is along time to wait but hopefully this time with me having lots of symptoms that should be a good sign, I hope your appointment goes well I hope you get an early scan :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> its just a normal one we cant really look forward to it as its the same time gestation when we found out we had lost our last baby so it will be amazing if we see a healthy baby with a heart beat but until then we still wont really take it in x
> 
> Sorry:hugs:
> 
> It does feel like a long time to go without a scan or midwife etc until 10-12weeks doesn't it:nope:
> got my fx for you both xxClick to expand...
> 
> it is along time to wait but hopefully this time with me having lots of symptoms that should be a good sign, I hope your appointment goes well I hope you get an early scan :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, symptoms are a good sign, My mum reasurred me about that one :flower:
I think Pregnancy is a worrying time, well im a worrier fullstop:dohh: wish i wasnt sometimes..

Thank you & you xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Well ladies, I am sad to report that the :witch: got me yesterday afternoon, it really toar me up yesterday, and i have been taking it pretty hard this time around....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Congratulations to the new BFPs, so happy for you :happydance:
> Was just checking in to let you know that my DD arrived safely on 18th December - a year and a week after our reversal :thumbup:
> Good luck to all those still waiting for their BFPs, hope it happens soon for you. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby-congrats.jpg


----------



## reversal

wannabeprego said:


> Well ladies, I am sad to report that the :witch: got me yesterday afternoon, it really toar me up yesterday, and i have been taking it pretty hard this time around....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: sorry she got you I hope you get your bfp this coming month :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hi y'all... been off for a bit again as had family to stay :flower:

Wannabeprego, I truly feel for you... I have a feeling :witch: is round the corner for me too :( We so deserve for our :bfp:s! SOON!

Sapphire, congratulations on your new arrival, that is lovely news and hope for us all here. Hope all is well :)

And youse with your preggy symptoms... I hope you don't feel grotty too long and that all is well for you. 

xxxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Awww so sorry to hear that Wannabe.... Sending you :dust: for next cycle xx


----------



## justmarried

:hi:just thought id update you all as i havent been on in a while.............

hubbys not feeling very well so were off to the docs in a minute!:dohh: just about to walk out the door and he says whilst im there im going to ask about a sa! im like :saywhat: as im the one that has to bring anything up about ttc so im soooo excited. i no he had the vr done but he has left everything else down to me.


congrats on all these :bfp: its great to see and gives all us other ladies great hope!

i just had another reading done on e bay with *star* she was very good if anyone wants to no about it let me no and ill pass it on. she was very close to my other reading that i had done the same time as live in hope.

anyway hope your all well and keep up the good work all us wags are getting our :bfp: one by one so we will all get there one day! hopefully by the end of 2011..x.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## tallybee

justmarried said:


> hubbys not feeling very well so were off to the docs in a minute!:dohh: just about to walk out the door and he says whilst im there im going to ask about a sa! im like :saywhat: as im the one that has to bring anything up about ttc so im soooo excited. i no he had the vr done but he has left everything else down to me.

I know how you feel about that hon! I've had to do some nagging to get OH to get proper SA... Results day (a week today!) getting nearer :happydance:

It's like you say... yeah they had the VR done but seem to think that's all there is to it! I'm still trying to get silly OH back on supplements... :dohh: I have a feeling the results will give him a wee shove in the direction of doing things more 'properly' tho. Dead nervous about it...

Anyway I'm glad your man's taking some initiative at last lol x


----------



## justmarried

well went to the docs and hubby has so much wrong with him he was in there 45 mins:cry: so thought it wasnt the right time to ask for the sa but says as soon as hes got over this he will go back and ask for the test. he has to go for blood test tomorrow and then hes waiting for an appointment for the hostipal for further tests. got to work on getting him better befor we worrie about sa results. hes pretty good taking vits though so cant complain and i even had him on maca for 3 months but they used to make us gag so we stopped taking them.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## justmarried

anyone else having trouble finding this thread? its on page 6 for me and its not going back to the 1st page if anyone updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> anyone else having trouble finding this thread? its on page 6 for me and its not going back to the 1st page if anyone updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you go into your control panel (user cp) you will see a list of all the threads that you have replied to or contributed to and when there is new replies it comes up in your user cp. xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> its just a normal one we cant really look forward to it as its the same time gestation when we found out we had lost our last baby so it will be amazing if we see a healthy baby with a heart beat but until then we still wont really take it in x
> 
> Sorry:hugs:
> 
> It does feel like a long time to go without a scan or midwife etc until 10-12weeks doesn't it:nope:
> got my fx for you both xxClick to expand...

So sorry reversal :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine this time! :thumbup: you'll come away after hearing your babies heartbeat and you'll be up on :cloud9: aww i'll keep everything crossed for you still though xx


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> Well ladies, I am sad to report that the :witch: got me yesterday afternoon, it really toar me up yesterday, and i have been taking it pretty hard this time around....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

again, I'm so sorry to hear she got you :hugs:..... :nope: please dont lose hope, this wasnt your time, but it will come, as it will me and the others, c'mon, we're all haging in there together!! PMA girly, pma!! xx


----------



## reversal

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> its just a normal one we cant really look forward to it as its the same time gestation when we found out we had lost our last baby so it will be amazing if we see a healthy baby with a heart beat but until then we still wont really take it in x
> 
> Sorry:hugs:
> 
> It does feel like a long time to go without a scan or midwife etc until 10-12weeks doesn't it:nope:
> got my fx for you both xxClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry reversal :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine this time! :thumbup: you'll come away after hearing your babies heartbeat and you'll be up on :cloud9: aww i'll keep everything crossed for you still though xxClick to expand...

aw thankyou so much :hugs:
I hope you get your bfp very soon :dust::dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Evening Girls, 

Hope everyone is ok! Have you all taken your chrimbo things down yet? 
I started to take some bits down today, but my back was hurting & i got shattered:sleep::sleep::sleep:

So had a chill and a bite to eat before i Got the kids from school, it was their 1st day back today, i was as nervous as them, but they were fine.
Mummy missed them lots though!!:cry:

well "NEWS FLASH" constipation !!!!

OMG ive had this since i found out i was Pregnant!! 

:blush:It feels like i need to go.... BUT NOTHING ARGGGGGGGHHH!!:haha:

So today i went to the health shop and brought California Prunes 1/2 price :thumbup: 

i've been munching away:haha: and :dohh: i think i have one to many and cant stop going for a number 2 now!! 

I must of had some serious blockage:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Evening Girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Have you all taken your chrimbo things down yet?
> I started to take some bits down today, but my back was hurting & i got shattered:sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> So had a chill and a bite to eat before i Got the kids from school, it was their 1st day back today, i was as nervous as them, but they were fine.
> Mummy missed them lots though!!:cry:
> 
> well "NEWS FLASH" constipation !!!!
> 
> OMG ive had this since i found out i was Pregnant!!
> 
> :blush:It feels like i need to go.... BUT NOTHING ARGGGGGGGHHH!!:haha:
> 
> So today i went to the health shop and brought California Prunes 1/2 price :thumbup:
> 
> i've been munching away:haha: and :dohh: i think i have one to many and cant stop going for a number 2 now!!
> 
> I must of had some serious blockage:haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha: I hope you dont start craving them you'll spend your pregnancy on the loo :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Evening Girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Have you all taken your chrimbo things down yet?
> I started to take some bits down today, but my back was hurting & i got shattered:sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> So had a chill and a bite to eat before i Got the kids from school, it was their 1st day back today, i was as nervous as them, but they were fine.
> Mummy missed them lots though!!:cry:
> 
> well "NEWS FLASH" constipation !!!!
> 
> OMG ive had this since i found out i was Pregnant!!
> 
> :blush:It feels like i need to go.... BUT NOTHING ARGGGGGGGHHH!!:haha:
> 
> So today i went to the health shop and brought California Prunes 1/2 price :thumbup:
> 
> i've been munching away:haha: and :dohh: i think i have one to many and cant stop going for a number 2 now!!
> 
> I must of had some serious blockage:haha::haha::haha:

ohhh, I am glad yout finally got some relief!! :winkwink:Make sure you are eating enough fiber, fruits, veggies, whole grains to avoid it happening again in the future!!!https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/potty.gif


:haha:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/pooping.jpg


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Reversal: yes im not going to be craving plums thats for sure!! :haha:

Read its hormones making system sluggish!! Dont remember having this with my other 2, not until 3rd trimester anyway :doh:

Wannabe: Yes i'll be eating plenty of fruit, veg etc and i love my pictures :haha: they made me smile xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:

keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol

I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol

I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!

Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:

Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh: 

So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx

Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:

I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:

Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:

Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..

Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...

lol,I bet he did!! My DH is too!! I was a DD but have just gone to an E!! It's mad!!

Ooh I do hope my chart means something good, weird though isnt it? Its not as high as my other lp either :shrug: time will tell ay?

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic news about getting the all clear frm the dox about your heart, bet thats aload off your mind!! i'm pleased about that! :happydance:

xx


----------



## tallybee

justmarried said:


> well went to the docs and hubby has so much wrong with him he was in there 45 mins:cry: so thought it wasnt the right time to ask for the sa but says as soon as hes got over this he will go back and ask for the test. he has to go for blood test tomorrow and then hes waiting for an appointment for the hostipal for further tests. got to work on getting him better befor we worrie about sa results. hes pretty good taking vits though so cant complain and i even had him on maca for 3 months but they used to make us gag so we stopped taking them.x.x.x.x.x.

Oh hon I am sorry to hear that. I really hope he's well soon. :hug:

Yea the fertilaid things OH was on made him gag that's why he ended up not finishing them. He did try though bless him x


----------



## justmarried

tallybee said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> well went to the docs and hubby has so much wrong with him he was in there 45 mins:cry: so thought it wasnt the right time to ask for the sa but says as soon as hes got over this he will go back and ask for the test. he has to go for blood test tomorrow and then hes waiting for an appointment for the hostipal for further tests. got to work on getting him better befor we worrie about sa results. hes pretty good taking vits though so cant complain and i even had him on maca for 3 months but they used to make us gag so we stopped taking them.x.x.x.x.x.
> 
> Oh hon I am sorry to hear that. I really hope he's well soon. :hug:
> 
> Yea the fertilaid things OH was on made him gag that's why he ended up not finishing them. He did try though bless him xClick to expand...


thanks im sure he will be fine you no what men are like (when ever they are ill its always 10x worse then when we have it) also he gets "man flu" quite alot!:haha:.

my hubby is on a to z multi vits and mins and he can just about cope with them so hopefully they are doing him some good!

do u use opks as i done my first one yesterday and i didnt think it was quite pos but done another earlier and it was alot lighter. im only cd12 and dont usually ov until cd15-cd17. if it was pos yesterday then iv missed it this month as hubbys been ill:dohh:. was hoping to get some :sex: in later as hes feeling alot better today.x.x.x..x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol,I bet he did!! My DH is too!! I was a DD but have just gone to an E!! It's mad!!
> 
> Ooh I do hope my chart means something good, weird though isnt it? Its not as high as my other lp either :shrug: time will tell ay?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic news about getting the all clear frm the dox about your heart, bet thats aload off your mind!! i'm pleased about that! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yes huge relief V... one less thing to worry about:happydance:

How are you feeling today? your chart looks Brill... really hope this is your month:thumbup:

Wannabe: hope your DH is feeling better soon 

Well Girlies, 
Went to dr's today to confirm my tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..

The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!

*So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date is 6th September 2011.*

I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week dating Scan:happydance:

Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol,I bet he did!! My DH is too!! I was a DD but have just gone to an E!! It's mad!!
> 
> Ooh I do hope my chart means something good, weird though isnt it? Its not as high as my other lp either :shrug: time will tell ay?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic news about getting the all clear frm the dox about your heart, bet thats aload off your mind!! i'm pleased about that! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes huge relief V... one less thing to worry about:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling today? your chart looks Brill... really hope this is your month:thumbup:
> 
> Wannabe: hope your DH is feeling better soon
> 
> Well Girlies,
> Went to dr's today to confirm my tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..
> 
> The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!
> 
> *So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date is 6th September 2011.*
> 
> I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week dating Scan:happydance:
> 
> Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:Click to expand...

:cloud9::cloud9: awww I bet!! Im hoping the time will fly by for you!!

I'm so pleased you got it confirmed (not that I had any doubt obviously) I was telling you that you were pregnant before you even knew!! :happydance: Did they not do a blood test? I thought you had a blood test when you go to dox for confirmation (sorry I dont know much about anything past the ttc part) as I was wondering...maybe your dates are right and its twins!! :haha: and thats why your wee/blood came up straight away!! lol you never know! ooh I'd love twins!! xx

Thanks for looking at my chart, its so wierd isnt it? How although its clear that I ovd, its not really gone up, every other month it has.......:shrug: I'll be 10dpo 2moro..... :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> well went to the docs and hubby has so much wrong with him he was in there 45 mins:cry: so thought it wasnt the right time to ask for the sa but says as soon as hes got over this he will go back and ask for the test. he has to go for blood test tomorrow and then hes waiting for an appointment for the hostipal for further tests. got to work on getting him better befor we worrie about sa results. hes pretty good taking vits though so cant complain and i even had him on maca for 3 months but they used to make us gag so we stopped taking them.x.x.x.x.x.
> 
> Oh hon I am sorry to hear that. I really hope he's well soon. :hug:
> 
> Yea the fertilaid things OH was on made him gag that's why he ended up not finishing them. He did try though bless him xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks im sure he will be fine you no what men are like (when ever they are ill its always 10x worse then when we have it) also he gets "man flu" quite alot!:haha:.
> 
> my hubby is on a to z multi vits and mins and he can just about cope with them so hopefully they are doing him some good!
> 
> do u use opks as i done my first one yesterday and i didnt think it was quite pos but done another earlier and it was alot lighter. im only cd12 and dont usually ov until cd15-cd17. if it was pos yesterday then iv missed it this month as hubbys been ill:dohh:. was hoping to get some :sex: in later as hes feeling alot better today.x.x.x..xClick to expand...

:dohh: oh no!! Fingers crossed you havent missed getting in loads of :sex: I'll wish hubby better really soon so you can get some in for when you get your '+' as you know this is our month!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol,I bet he did!! My DH is too!! I was a DD but have just gone to an E!! It's mad!!
> 
> Ooh I do hope my chart means something good, weird though isnt it? Its not as high as my other lp either :shrug: time will tell ay?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic news about getting the all clear frm the dox about your heart, bet thats aload off your mind!! i'm pleased about that! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes huge relief V... one less thing to worry about:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling today? your chart looks Brill... really hope this is your month:thumbup:
> 
> Wannabe: hope your DH is feeling better soon
> 
> Well Girlies,
> Went to dr's today to confirm my tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..
> 
> The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!
> 
> *So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date is 6th September 2011.*
> 
> I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week dating Scan:happydance:
> 
> Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9: awww I bet!! Im hoping the time will fly by for you!!
> 
> I'm so pleased you got it confirmed (not that I had any doubt obviously) I was telling you that you were pregnant before you even knew!! :happydance: Did they not do a blood test? I thought you had a blood test when you go to dox for confirmation (sorry I dont know much about anything past the ttc part) as I was wondering...maybe your dates are right and its twins!! :haha: and thats why your wee/blood came up straight away!! lol you never know! ooh I'd love twins!! xx
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart, its so wierd isnt it? How although its clear that I ovd, its not really gone up, every other month it has.......:shrug: I'll be 10dpo 2moro..... :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope it flys by too:happydance:

I knew my chart was different to other months, i had a PMA too
If you have the feeling its different to normal then id say its a good sign in its self fx for you :thumbup:

I took a pot of FMU for her to test, she stook one of waht look like a cheapie test strip into it and it came up instantly Bright pink & thick, she said normally they take ages to come up & when they do its faint :shrug::shrug:

They do bloods at 1st midwife appointment at my surgery... Might be different in other places though. 

I'm shocked at how quick im seeing the Midwife, with my 2 they put ur name in the book and ring you with a appointment nearer the 12week mark, but she said its all changed and booked me straight in:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

oh V what does the intercourse timer say on FF?


----------



## tallybee

justmarried said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> well went to the docs and hubby has so much wrong with him he was in there 45 mins:cry: so thought it wasnt the right time to ask for the sa but says as soon as hes got over this he will go back and ask for the test. he has to go for blood test tomorrow and then hes waiting for an appointment for the hostipal for further tests. got to work on getting him better befor we worrie about sa results. hes pretty good taking vits though so cant complain and i even had him on maca for 3 months but they used to make us gag so we stopped taking them.x.x.x.x.x.
> 
> Oh hon I am sorry to hear that. I really hope he's well soon. :hug:
> 
> Yea the fertilaid things OH was on made him gag that's why he ended up not finishing them. He did try though bless him xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks im sure he will be fine you no what men are like (when ever they are ill its always 10x worse then when we have it) also he gets "man flu" quite alot!:haha:.
> 
> my hubby is on a to z multi vits and mins and he can just about cope with them so hopefully they are doing him some good!
> 
> do u use opks as i done my first one yesterday and i didnt think it was quite pos but done another earlier and it was alot lighter. im only cd12 and dont usually ov until cd15-cd17. if it was pos yesterday then iv missed it this month as hubbys been ill:dohh:. was hoping to get some :sex: in later as hes feeling alot better today.x.x.x..xClick to expand...

Hehe yeah they can be a bit dramatic about illness:haha:

I don't bother with opks as we generally do it most days anyway lol. I tried with them one month a while back but too much farting about for me tbh :blush:
Hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> oh V what does the intercourse timer say on FF?

It says 'high' which has been the best so far of our 3 months TTC!! 

*Cycle Day 
O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score -High *​
I copied and pasted this from FF. Ov day was the only day we didnt get to do it!! :dohh: But still scored high which can only be a good thing! (the days in red are the days we did it)

What was your score? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol,I bet he did!! My DH is too!! I was a DD but have just gone to an E!! It's mad!!
> 
> Ooh I do hope my chart means something good, weird though isnt it? Its not as high as my other lp either :shrug: time will tell ay?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic news about getting the all clear frm the dox about your heart, bet thats aload off your mind!! i'm pleased about that! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes huge relief V... one less thing to worry about:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling today? your chart looks Brill... really hope this is your month:thumbup:
> 
> Wannabe: hope your DH is feeling better soon
> 
> Well Girlies,
> Went to dr's today to confirm my tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..
> 
> The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!
> 
> *So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date is 6th September 2011.*
> 
> I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week dating Scan:happydance:
> 
> Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9: awww I bet!! Im hoping the time will fly by for you!!
> 
> I'm so pleased you got it confirmed (not that I had any doubt obviously) I was telling you that you were pregnant before you even knew!! :happydance: Did they not do a blood test? I thought you had a blood test when you go to dox for confirmation (sorry I dont know much about anything past the ttc part) as I was wondering...maybe your dates are right and its twins!! :haha: and thats why your wee/blood came up straight away!! lol you never know! ooh I'd love twins!! xx
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart, its so wierd isnt it? How although its clear that I ovd, its not really gone up, every other month it has.......:shrug: I'll be 10dpo 2moro..... :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope it flys by too:happydance:
> 
> I knew my chart was different to other months, i had a PMA too
> If you have the feeling its different to normal then id say its a good sign in its self fx for you :thumbup:
> 
> I took a pot of FMU for her to test, she stook one of waht look like a cheapie test strip into it and it came up instantly Bright pink & thick, she said normally they take ages to come up & when they do its faint :shrug::shrug:
> 
> They do bloods at 1st midwife appointment at my surgery... Might be different in other places though.
> 
> I'm shocked at how quick im seeing the Midwife, with my 2 they put ur name in the book and ring you with a appointment nearer the 12week mark, but she said its all changed and booked me straight in:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thats great!! We have enough waiting in doing all this TTC business.....well you didnt lol :winkwink: so thats good that its changed and you dont have to wait as long!! I'm so pleased for you!! I think its twins now! Thats my prediction for you!! :hugs:

Just shown DH my chart and other months, he's interested really! lol :hugs: He thinks it looks good (what's he know though!!):haha: bless him!!


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust: It sounds like you have some really strong possible pregnancy symptoms...:winkwink: I really hope this is your month and that you get your :bfp:!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck_graphics_07.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

justmarried said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> well went to the docs and hubby has so much wrong with him he was in there 45 mins:cry: so thought it wasnt the right time to ask for the sa but says as soon as hes got over this he will go back and ask for the test. he has to go for blood test tomorrow and then hes waiting for an appointment for the hostipal for further tests. got to work on getting him better befor we worrie about sa results. hes pretty good taking vits though so cant complain and i even had him on maca for 3 months but they used to make us gag so we stopped taking them.x.x.x.x.x.
> 
> Oh hon I am sorry to hear that. I really hope he's well soon. :hug:
> 
> Yea the fertilaid things OH was on made him gag that's why he ended up not finishing them. He did try though bless him xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks im sure he will be fine you no what men are like (when ever they are ill its always 10x worse then when we have it) also he gets "man flu" quite alot!:haha:.
> 
> my hubby is on a to z multi vits and mins and he can just about cope with them so hopefully they are doing him some good!
> 
> do u use opks as i done my first one yesterday and i didnt think it was quite pos but done another earlier and it was alot lighter. im only cd12 and dont usually ov until cd15-cd17. if it was pos yesterday then iv missed it this month as hubbys been ill:dohh:. was hoping to get some :sex: in later as hes feeling alot better today.x.x.x..xClick to expand...

justmarried, I'm sorry that your DH isnt feeling well, I am so glad to hear that he is getting better today though!!!:hugs: I hope that since your DH is on the road to recovery that you can get in lots of :sex: and that the :spermy: can catch the egg!!!! Good luckhttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Good_luck.gif and baby dust to you hun!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...

I am so glad to hear that your health has improved and that the problems you were having with your heart are going to be alright.:hugs: :happydance:

Sorry about the soar swollen boobs, but I am glad to know that your DH is loving it...:winkwink:


----------



## reversal

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> oh V what does the intercourse timer say on FF?
> 
> It says 'high' which has been the best so far of our 3 months TTC!!
> 
> *Cycle Day
> O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score -High *​
> I copied and pasted this from FF. Ov day was the only day we didnt get to do it!! :dohh: But still scored high which can only be a good thing! (the days in red are the days we did it)
> 
> What was your score? xxClick to expand...

Thats what mine said when I got my bfp as we didnt :sex: on 0 day I hope this is your month it will be great if you get your :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> oh V what does the intercourse timer say on FF?
> 
> It says 'high' which has been the best so far of our 3 months TTC!!
> 
> *Cycle Day
> O-3 O-2 O-1 O  O+1  Score -High *​
> I copied and pasted this from FF. Ov day was the only day we didnt get to do it!! :dohh: But still scored high which can only be a good thing! (the days in red are the days we did it)
> 
> What was your score? xxClick to expand...

Hi V... thats a great score heres min from FF

*O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score 
High ​*

So you have exactly the same chances i had:happydance::happydance: Come Mr. Live in hope Spermy!!!:happydance: i need a bump buddy:kiss:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol,I bet he did!! My DH is too!! I was a DD but have just gone to an E!! It's mad!!
> 
> Ooh I do hope my chart means something good, weird though isnt it? Its not as high as my other lp either :shrug: time will tell ay?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic news about getting the all clear frm the dox about your heart, bet thats aload off your mind!! i'm pleased about that! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes huge relief V... one less thing to worry about:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling today? your chart looks Brill... really hope this is your month:thumbup:
> 
> Wannabe: hope your DH is feeling better soon
> 
> Well Girlies,
> Went to dr's today to confirm my tests.. Got my first :bfp: on the 30/12/10 so thought i was about 4weeks ish..
> 
> The Dr. said today she thinks i am further along than i think as the stick she sampled my Pee on (fmu) came up straight away and was really really dark!
> 
> *So im well chuffed this makes me 5-6weeks and my Due Date is 6th September 2011.*
> 
> I have the Midwife on the 19th January, which i was shocked as in my other 2 pregnancies they didnt see me until 10-12weeks, so its something for me to look forward to, between now and then, and it's not such a long to wait, waiting for my 12week dating Scan:happydance:
> 
> Just cant wait to see my lil bean's heart beating away :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9: awww I bet!! Im hoping the time will fly by for you!!
> 
> I'm so pleased you got it confirmed (not that I had any doubt obviously) I was telling you that you were pregnant before you even knew!! :happydance: Did they not do a blood test? I thought you had a blood test when you go to dox for confirmation (sorry I dont know much about anything past the ttc part) as I was wondering...maybe your dates are right and its twins!! :haha: and thats why your wee/blood came up straight away!! lol you never know! ooh I'd love twins!! xx
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart, its so wierd isnt it? How although its clear that I ovd, its not really gone up, every other month it has.......:shrug: I'll be 10dpo 2moro..... :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope it flys by too:happydance:
> 
> I knew my chart was different to other months, i had a PMA too
> If you have the feeling its different to normal then id say its a good sign in its self fx for you :thumbup:
> 
> I took a pot of FMU for her to test, she stook one of waht look like a cheapie test strip into it and it came up instantly Bright pink & thick, she said normally they take ages to come up & when they do its faint :shrug::shrug:
> 
> They do bloods at 1st midwife appointment at my surgery... Might be different in other places though.
> 
> I'm shocked at how quick im seeing the Midwife, with my 2 they put ur name in the book and ring you with a appointment nearer the 12week mark, but she said its all changed and booked me straight in:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great!! We have enough waiting in doing all this TTC business.....well you didnt lol :winkwink: so thats good that its changed and you dont have to wait as long!! I'm so pleased for you!! I think its twins now! Thats my prediction for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Just shown DH my chart and other months, he's interested really! lol :hugs: He thinks it looks good (what's he know though!!):haha: bless him!!Click to expand...

Isnt it lovely when they show a interest! Doesnt feel such a solo job temping etc,, It sometimes felt he was just the Sperm producer :haha:


wannabeprego said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: aww mrsrich, being nervous for your kiddies, bet they had a good day back at school!! Sounds like you needed an empty house to evacuate your bowels!! :rofl:
> 
> keep up with the prunes (rather you than me!) yuk! lol
> 
> I had my first day back today, well a training day. zzzzzzzz lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and my temps are still zig-zagging, very strange. Everytime they go up, I get m lines saying that I ovd on cd23, then everytime they go dowm, the lines go and it says I haven't ovd yet.....but I have and I'm 8dpo!!!
> 
> Had sore boobs since I ovd, which I do normally get but this time its mroe in my nipples and after afew days early on after ov I had immense swelling, I had to go and buy some new bras the other day because mine were killing me, they were so tight, I've gone up a cup! :dance:
> 
> Had cramps, twinges and niggles down below since 1dpo, but again thats normal for me bewtween ov and AF.....The only thing unusual this cycle is my temps and that I had a break out of spots mon and yesterday, so today I look like a spotty teenager.....even blemish wont hide them (just what I need on my first day back at work!) :dohh:
> 
> So AF's due on Mon on CD36 so if she doesnt show then I'll test tues....I may even use one of my FRER that I brought months ago! But if my temps stay up then I may do a cheeky little cheapo test on Friday at 10dpo :hehe: xx
> 
> Your chart is looking great, got a good feeling about the up down thing:thumbup: fx and :dust:
> 
> I tested with a FRER and i really recommend them!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about spots... grrrr i hate them:dohh:
> 
> Talking of :holly: ive gone up another cup size today:winkwink: now a DD :happydance::happydance: :holly: were so tight and sore i had to go and buy 2 new bras, costing me a fortune lol... DH loves it though..
> 
> Had my heart outpatients app today and got the ALL CLEAR :happydance::happydance: have a very slight prolapse in my heart valvue, but it doesnt effect my hearts function etc , had my :holly:'s out so many times today with ECG's etc xx DH loved watching though:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad to hear that your health has improved and that the problems you were having with your heart are going to be alright.:hugs: :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about the soar swollen boobs, but I am glad to know that your DH is loving it...:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you, im on the up now! boobs arent to bad today :haha: DH loves them but CANT touch ouchy!


reversal said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> oh V what does the intercourse timer say on FF?
> 
> It says 'high' which has been the best so far of our 3 months TTC!!
> 
> *Cycle Day
> O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score -High *​
> I copied and pasted this from FF. Ov day was the only day we didnt get to do it!! :dohh: But still scored high which can only be a good thing! (the days in red are the days we did it)
> 
> What was your score? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what mine said when I got my bfp as we didnt :sex: on 0 day I hope this is your month it will be great if you get your :bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

And me V !! :dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Right ive caught up now girls :haha: i slept all evening yesterday:dohh: but had a busy day taking down the tree, shopping, getting kids from school Dr's etc i was shattered, didnt really sit down all day!

Have been so worried since my Dr's appt yesterday I asked her about the Swine Flu jab as i am such a worry pot!!!! (i do my own head in sometimes:haha:) She said yes it is important you have it! (mind you i mentioned it NOT her???:dohh:) and then she said i'll go and get it for you.... After she'd scared me with the facts etc!! She come back and said oh we HAVENT got any left:growlmad::growlmad:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and they'll have some in in a couple of weeks!!! Not a happy bunny:cry:

So ive been sat stewing over it in my head, upsetting myself (hormones).
Good old mummy bear (who has to have it aswell due to low immune) rang our surgery and they put our names on the list for a new batch being sent out by goverment and it should be a fw days..

Mum just rang me and said the surgery have rang her back already as they have swine flu jabs and she booked Herself, my brother & me in today at 4pm :happydance::happydance:
BIG WEIGHT OF MY SHOULDERS NOW X


Had to tell someone x


----------



## justonexxx

Here are my hubbys original semen anylsis results after vasectomy reversal, (4 weeks after operation in Feb 2008) are they good or bad? HELP!This is really low??? is it supposed to be this low after the op, does the sperm increase over time??? managed to convince hubby to have another SA so he needs to call his doctor.
Off for my first docs appointment at 5pm today to tell him we're having trouble :wacko:


4 weeks after op-
*Semen volume 2.5 ml (2 to 5)
Semen ph 7.7 (7.2 to 10)
semen liquification within 2 hrs 
rapid progressive motility 14 % (25 to 100)
non progressive motility 24 % 
sperm normal forms 6 (15 to 100)
spermatozoa 6 million/m (20 to 200) *


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

*YOURS*
Semen volume 2.5 ml (2 to 5):thumbup: this is good
Semen ph 7.7 (7.2 to 10) :thumbup: this is good
semen liquification within 2 hrs 
rapid progressive motility 14 % (25 to 100) 
non progressive motility 24 % 
sperm normal forms 6 (15 to 100)
spermatozoa 6 million/m (20 to 200)​
the numbers in ( ) mean what they's like to see i think ... From reading this i think your DH has a sperm count of 6million per ml they say 20million per ml is a "normal" count..

Hope this helps you x

What they say is "normal"​Volume (mL) 2.0 
Sperm Concentration (million/mL) 20 
Motility (%) 50 
Forward Progression (0-4) 3 
Normal Morphology (%) (WHO) 30 
Normal Morphology (%) (Strict) 14 
Total Sperm Count (million) 40 
Total Motile Sperm (million) 20 
Total Functional Sperm (million) 6​


----------



## justonexxx

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> *YOURS*
> Semen volume 2.5 ml (2 to 5):thumbup: this is good
> Semen ph 7.7 (7.2 to 10) :thumbup: this is good
> semen liquification within 2 hrs
> rapid progressive motility 14 % (25 to 100) non progressive motility 24 %
> sperm normal forms 6 (15 to 100)
> spermatozoa 6 million/m (20 to 200)​
> the numbers in ( ) mean what they's like to see i think ... From reading this i think your DH has a sperm count of 6million per ml they say 20million per ml is a "normal" count..
> 
> Hope this helps you x
> 
> What they say is "normal"​Volume (mL) 2.0
> Sperm Concentration (million/mL) 20
> Motility (%) 50
> Forward Progression (0-4) 3
> Normal Morphology (%) (WHO) 30
> Normal Morphology (%) (Strict) 14
> Total Sperm Count (million) 40
> Total Motile Sperm (million) 20
> Total Functional Sperm (million) 6​

would they of improved since straight after the op in 2008 do you know? :cry: these results ar eonly 4 weeks after??


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

justonexxx said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> *YOURS*
> Semen volume 2.5 ml (2 to 5):thumbup: this is good
> Semen ph 7.7 (7.2 to 10) :thumbup: this is good
> semen liquification within 2 hrs
> rapid progressive motility 14 % (25 to 100) non progressive motility 24 %
> sperm normal forms 6 (15 to 100)
> spermatozoa 6 million/m (20 to 200)​
> the numbers in ( ) mean what they's like to see i think ... From reading this i think your DH has a sperm count of 6million per ml they say 20million per ml is a "normal" count..
> 
> Hope this helps you x
> 
> What they say is "normal"​Volume (mL) 2.0
> Sperm Concentration (million/mL) 20
> Motility (%) 50
> Forward Progression (0-4) 3
> Normal Morphology (%) (WHO) 30
> Normal Morphology (%) (Strict) 14
> Total Sperm Count (million) 40
> Total Motile Sperm (million) 20
> Total Functional Sperm (million) 6​
> 
> would they of improved since straight after the op in 2008 do you know? :cry: these results ar eonly 4 weeks after??Click to expand...

Oh Yes i would of thought so! they are supposed to be at their best 12mths after the op:thumbup:

I havent had our SA done yet but i got my :bfp: in Dec

Live in hope & Reversal have had their SA results and might understand it a lil better than me x


----------



## justonexxx

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> *YOURS*
> Semen volume 2.5 ml (2 to 5):thumbup: this is good
> Semen ph 7.7 (7.2 to 10) :thumbup: this is good
> semen liquification within 2 hrs
> rapid progressive motility 14 % (25 to 100) non progressive motility 24 %
> sperm normal forms 6 (15 to 100)
> spermatozoa 6 million/m (20 to 200)​
> the numbers in ( ) mean what they's like to see i think ... From reading this i think your DH has a sperm count of 6million per ml they say 20million per ml is a "normal" count..
> 
> Hope this helps you x
> 
> What they say is "normal"​Volume (mL) 2.0
> Sperm Concentration (million/mL) 20
> Motility (%) 50
> Forward Progression (0-4) 3
> Normal Morphology (%) (WHO) 30
> Normal Morphology (%) (Strict) 14
> Total Sperm Count (million) 40
> Total Motile Sperm (million) 20
> Total Functional Sperm (million) 6​
> 
> would they of improved since straight after the op in 2008 do you know? :cry: these results ar eonly 4 weeks after??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yes i would of thought so! they are supposed to be at their best 12mths after the op:thumbup:
> 
> I havent had our SA done yet but i got my :bfp: in Dec
> 
> Live in hope & Reversal have had their SA results and might understand it a lil better than me xClick to expand...


Thank you for your reply and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## reversal

justonexxx said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> *YOURS*
> Semen volume 2.5 ml (2 to 5):thumbup: this is good
> Semen ph 7.7 (7.2 to 10) :thumbup: this is good
> semen liquification within 2 hrs
> rapid progressive motility 14 % (25 to 100) non progressive motility 24 %
> sperm normal forms 6 (15 to 100)
> spermatozoa 6 million/m (20 to 200)​
> the numbers in ( ) mean what they's like to see i think ... From reading this i think your DH has a sperm count of 6million per ml they say 20million per ml is a "normal" count..
> 
> Hope this helps you x
> 
> What they say is "normal"​Volume (mL) 2.0
> Sperm Concentration (million/mL) 20
> Motility (%) 50
> Forward Progression (0-4) 3
> Normal Morphology (%) (WHO) 30
> Normal Morphology (%) (Strict) 14
> Total Sperm Count (million) 40
> Total Motile Sperm (million) 20
> Total Functional Sperm (million) 6​
> 
> would they of improved since straight after the op in 2008 do you know? :cry: these results ar eonly 4 weeks after??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yes i would of thought so! they are supposed to be at their best 12mths after the op:thumbup:
> 
> I havent had our SA done yet but i got my :bfp: in Dec
> 
> Live in hope & Reversal have had their SA results and might understand it a lil better than me xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

my dh results went up from june to november, he had a high count but I think over 50% werent good quality and he had a high level of anti sperm so not good however I did get a bfp on 6th july (ended in mc) then again on the 8th of august. I hope its not long till you get yours (my dh was taking wellman concieve) :kiss:


----------



## tallybee

Hi all :) Since when did we get moved to discussion rather than the normal TTC bit?

Well sorry to be a moan but I should have come on yesterday or today (usually 26, sometimes 27 day cycles if all's normal)... I woke up both days convinced I'd be on but wasn't! Been cramping like heck for 3 days. Normally I get the cramping for about a day before AF shows! :bfn: with an IC this morning. Yuck. Just in that stage where I need :witch: to just get on with it so we can start trying again!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

oh yeah i hadn't noticed!! thought i couldnt find it earlier:dohh::dohh:


Tally, thats what i was like before i got my bfp.... :dust: to you hun x

whats a IC?:blush:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join. My dh had his reversal two weeks ago. Poor thing, I felt so bad for him. He has a set of twins from a previous marriage. A boy and a girl and even though they are our world we've always wanted to have one. So last year we decided to have his reversal. Well after a year of waiting he finally did it. That was my Christmas present and I was so excited. His vasectomy was about 8 years ago. During his surgery the dr was very excited he found sperm on both testicles. 

There's just one small problem. I was diagnosed with PCOS last March. I've been on medication since and yesterday for the first time I ovulated! It was exciting! We can't have any bd time because we have to wait 3 weeks. But now that I know I o'd I'm super excited and I'm waiting for the next cycle. My cycles are not normal they are usually 42 days. I'm glad I found this thread. You have given me hope! Good luck to all of us and hope we get our bfp soon!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust: It sounds like you have some really strong possible pregnancy symptoms...:winkwink: I really hope this is your month and that you get your :bfp:!!!!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck_graphics_07.gif

Thank you soooo much, I really hope so too, it'll be just amazing! Thank you xx



reversal said:


> Thats what mine said when I got my bfp as we didnt :sex: on 0 day I hope this is your month it will be great if you get your :bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Well my PMA has shot right up now!!! wooo!! thank you, god I hope i do get my bfp you know! I really do!! xx



MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi V... thats a great score heres min from FF
> 
> *O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score
> High ​*
> 
> So you have exactly the same chances i had:happydance::happydance: Come Mr. Live in hope Spermy!!!:happydance: i need a bump buddy:kiss:

:happydance::happydance: I really really really really want this!!!! pwwweeeeeasee!!xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Right ive caught up now girls :haha: i slept all evening yesterday:dohh: but had a busy day taking down the tree, shopping, getting kids from school Dr's etc i was shattered, didnt really sit down all day!
> 
> Have been so worried since my Dr's appt yesterday I asked her about the Swine Flu jab as i am such a worry pot!!!! (i do my own head in sometimes:haha:) She said yes it is important you have it! (mind you i mentioned it NOT her???:dohh:) and then she said i'll go and get it for you.... After she'd scared me with the facts etc!! She come back and said oh we HAVENT got any left:growlmad::growlmad:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and they'll have some in in a couple of weeks!!! Not a happy bunny:cry:
> 
> So ive been sat stewing over it in my head, upsetting myself (hormones).
> Good old mummy bear (who has to have it aswell due to low immune) rang our surgery and they put our names on the list for a new batch being sent out by goverment and it should be a fw days..
> 
> Mum just rang me and said the surgery have rang her back already as they have swine flu jabs and she booked Herself, my brother & me in today at 4pm :happydance::happydance:
> BIG WEIGHT OF MY SHOULDERS NOW X
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone x

Hey :wave:

Sorry to hear you've been emotional and worrying yourself :hugs::hugs: but glad to hear things are sorted and you can relax, how did you get on with your jab?

It's weird isnt it, with the xmas tree and dex all gone, everywhere looks so big!!! lolxx


----------



## live_in_hope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. My dh had his reversal two weeks ago. Poor thing, I felt so bad for him. He has a set of twins from a previous marriage. A boy and a girl and even though they are our world we've always wanted to have one. So last year we decided to have his reversal. Well after a year of waiting he finally did it. That was my Christmas present and I was so excited. His vasectomy was about 8 years ago. During his surgery the dr was very excited he found sperm on both testicles.
> 
> There's just one small problem. I was diagnosed with PCOS last March. I've been on medication since and yesterday for the first time I ovulated! It was exciting! We can't have any bd time because we have to wait 3 weeks. But now that I know I o'd I'm super excited and I'm waiting for the next cycle. My cycles are not normal they are usually 42 days. I'm glad I found this thread. You have given me hope! Good luck to all of us and hope we get our bfp soon!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi there!! :wave:

Welcome to the VR Wags! I'm glad you found your way here, there is so much info here and so many people that can help you with any query or question.

Congrats for you and you DH for having the VR and great news about sperm being present. My DH had his reversed 8years after his original vasectomy too but the surgeon didnt mention whether he saw sperm present. We had our 12week Sperm analysis just before xmas, the results were low but I'm very hopeful that it wont be a problem as there are women on here who are now pregnant with results similar and lower to my DH's. :thumbup::thumbup:

Keep us all posted on your DHs recovery and your journey! xx :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: Morning ladies!! :wave:​

Well.... just to update you all on me.....

I'm 11dpo today! Woo! and have had some unusual temps all cycle but it started rising to the next level and so looks like I'm headinng for a triphastic chart like my dear friend MRSRICH who had one and is now pregnant :hugs::hugs: so I'm over-filled with PMA and hope that this will be it for me too!! Eveb though I got a bfn yesterday on an cheapo test strip. I woke up at 7am to take my temp (as I do every morning) and it shot right up!!! It's normally decending in prep for AF by this stage!! So I was so excited I went and did another cheapo test...... I put my finger over the test line, so it wouldnt create and illusion that there was another line next to it...if you know what I mean and I could see the faintest line ever..... so I;ll either take another one later or use one if my FRER if it doesnt have to be 1st morning pee-pee.

I really hope this is it for me too, I've got my self far too excited now!! lol xx


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> oh yeah i hadn't noticed!! thought i couldnt find it earlier:dohh::dohh:
> 
> 
> Tally, thats what i was like before i got my bfp.... :dust: to you hun x
> 
> whats a IC?:blush:

Thanks hon! IC is an Internet Cheapy test lol


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: Morning ladies!! :wave:​
> 
> Well.... just to update you all on me.....
> 
> I'm 11dpo today! Woo! and have had some unusual temps all cycle but it started rising to the next level and so looks like I'm headinng for a triphastic chart like my dear friend MRSRICH who had one and is now pregnant :hugs::hugs: so I'm over-filled with PMA and hope that this will be it for me too!! Eveb though I got a bfn yesterday on an cheapo test strip. I woke up at 7am to take my temp (as I do every morning) and it shot right up!!! It's normally decending in prep for AF by this stage!! So I was so excited I went and did another cheapo test...... I put my finger over the test line, so it wouldnt create and illusion that there was another line next to it...if you know what I mean and I could see the faintest line ever..... so I;ll either take another one later or use one if my FRER if it doesnt have to be 1st morning pee-pee.
> 
> I really hope this is it for me too, I've got my self far too excited now!! lol xx

Well that does sound good! :dust: I hope this is it for you too!!


----------



## tallybee

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. My dh had his reversal two weeks ago. Poor thing, I felt so bad for him. He has a set of twins from a previous marriage. A boy and a girl and even though they are our world we've always wanted to have one. So last year we decided to have his reversal. Well after a year of waiting he finally did it. That was my Christmas present and I was so excited. His vasectomy was about 8 years ago. During his surgery the dr was very excited he found sperm on both testicles.
> 
> There's just one small problem. I was diagnosed with PCOS last March. I've been on medication since and yesterday for the first time I ovulated! It was exciting! We can't have any bd time because we have to wait 3 weeks. But now that I know I o'd I'm super excited and I'm waiting for the next cycle. My cycles are not normal they are usually 42 days. I'm glad I found this thread. You have given me hope! Good luck to all of us and hope we get our bfp soon!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome :flower:

I hope you find this thread helpful :) We are all in the same boat here xxx

How is your dh feeling? Hope he's recovering well fom the op. That's great news about you ovulating! 

Here's to future bumps!


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Right ive caught up now girls :haha: i slept all evening yesterday:dohh: but had a busy day taking down the tree, shopping, getting kids from school Dr's etc i was shattered, didnt really sit down all day!
> 
> Have been so worried since my Dr's appt yesterday I asked her about the Swine Flu jab as i am such a worry pot!!!! (i do my own head in sometimes:haha:) She said yes it is important you have it! (mind you i mentioned it NOT her???:dohh:) and then she said i'll go and get it for you.... After she'd scared me with the facts etc!! She come back and said oh we HAVENT got any left:growlmad::growlmad:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and they'll have some in in a couple of weeks!!! Not a happy bunny:cry:
> 
> So ive been sat stewing over it in my head, upsetting myself (hormones).
> Good old mummy bear (who has to have it aswell due to low immune) rang our surgery and they put our names on the list for a new batch being sent out by goverment and it should be a fw days..
> 
> Mum just rang me and said the surgery have rang her back already as they have swine flu jabs and she booked Herself, my brother & me in today at 4pm :happydance::happydance:
> BIG WEIGHT OF MY SHOULDERS NOW X
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone x

How annoying about the doctor! You'd think if it's that important SHE would have mentioned it... then worrying you then they have none :dohh:

Great news about you getting it after all! 

I'm like you a worrier, pregnancy just magnifies it doesn't it... but at least with worry comes the ability to sort problems! Rather than just leaving things and ending up worse off! I have to keep telling myself that anyway, lol. 

:hug:


----------



## live_in_hope

*I GOT MY  !!!!

16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....

So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......

So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!! 

As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!


----------



## reversal

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
great news congratulations to both of you I think this thread is turning out to be a lucky one :hugs:
welcome to the world of morning sickness and swollew boobs :kiss:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thank you!!! Yes its a super lucky thread!! I never gave up hope, even after being told DH only had 4% of swimmers!! I knew it'd happen!!!! Yay!! Well the boobs have already been a pain! I had to make an emergency trip into town last week and get a new bra coz they were so sre and swollen! I've gone up a cup :thumbup:

I think I'll have to start another thread in another section before we get chucked off lol, but I love it here and dont want to leave :cry: 

Have you noticed we've already been moved to a different section already??? :shrug: xxx


----------



## BearClaire

live_in_hope said:


> *I GOT MY  !!!!
> 
> 16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> ​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
> 
> So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......
> 
> So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!
> 
> As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
I'm so happy for you live_in_hope :hugs:

This certainly is a lucky thread! Maybe we should put up the percentage success rate??


----------



## live_in_hope

BearClaire said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> *I GOT MY  !!!!
> 
> 16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> ​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
> 
> So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......
> 
> So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!
> 
> As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> I'm so happy for you live_in_hope :hugs:
> 
> This certainly is a lucky thread! Maybe we should put up the percentage success rate??Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :happydance::happydance:

If you go to the first page, there is a list of links. If you click on the first link there is a thread I created a few months ago about the time it takes to conceive after VR. Have a look, I've just voted on my own poll!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## reversal

live_in_hope said:


> Thank you!!! Yes its a super lucky thread!! I never gave up hope, even after being told DH only had 4% of swimmers!! I knew it'd happen!!!! Yay!! Well the boobs have already been a pain! I had to make an emergency trip into town last week and get a new bra coz they were so sre and swollen! I've gone up a cup :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'll have to start another thread in another section before we get chucked off lol, but I love it here and dont want to leave :cry:
> 
> Have you noticed we've already been moved to a different section already??? :shrug: xxx

I noticed after someone had pointed it out but I cant really understand why you cant have people ttc and 1tri ect in the same thread/ section :wacko:


----------



## justonexxx

live_in_hope said:


> Thank you!!! Yes its a super lucky thread!! I never gave up hope, even after being told DH only had 4% of swimmers!! I knew it'd happen!!!! Yay!! Well the boobs have already been a pain! I had to make an emergency trip into town last week and get a new bra coz they were so sre and swollen! I've gone up a cup :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'll have to start another thread in another section before we get chucked off lol, but I love it here and dont want to leave :cry:
> 
> Have you noticed we've already been moved to a different section already??? :shrug: xxx

Thats great news youve given me hope!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! SOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

reversal said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! Yes its a super lucky thread!! I never gave up hope, even after being told DH only had 4% of swimmers!! I knew it'd happen!!!! Yay!! Well the boobs have already been a pain! I had to make an emergency trip into town last week and get a new bra coz they were so sre and swollen! I've gone up a cup :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'll have to start another thread in another section before we get chucked off lol, but I love it here and dont want to leave :cry:
> 
> Have you noticed we've already been moved to a different section already??? :shrug: xxx
> 
> I noticed after someone had pointed it out but I cant really understand why you cant have people ttc and 1tri ect in the same thread/ section :wacko:Click to expand...

I know... it's really pants. I'd love us to all stick together! They say it's to make it so that those who aren't getting prego don't get upset by constant bfp announcements/bump talk.. but surely we can have our thread that people can avoid if they don't want that lol.


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> *I GOT MY  !!!!
> 
> 16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> ​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
> 
> So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......
> 
> So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!
> 
> As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations! 

I wouldn't be able to contain myself from telling people lol!

That is such great news, yes we are a lucky thread :thumbup:


xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> *I GOT MY  !!!!
> 
> 16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> ​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
> 
> So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......
> 
> So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!
> 
> As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!


OMG, CONGRATS hun!!!!! I am so excited and happy for you!!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CONGRATULATIONS-1-1.gif

Are you going to post a picture of your BFP for us to see?? What was your DH's SA results again hun??? Did you do anything special this cycle with TTC? I am feeling hopeful again since another one of our VR Wags got a :bfp:!!!!!:winkwink: I think this thread is lucky because there have been so many :bfp:'s!!!! :thumbup:

I dont think i would be able to keep it a secret if i was pregnant either, i would be so excited that I would want to yell it from the roof tops!!! LOL!!!:haha:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Right ive caught up now girls :haha: i slept all evening yesterday:dohh: but had a busy day taking down the tree, shopping, getting kids from school Dr's etc i was shattered, didnt really sit down all day!
> 
> Have been so worried since my Dr's appt yesterday I asked her about the Swine Flu jab as i am such a worry pot!!!! (i do my own head in sometimes:haha:) She said yes it is important you have it! (mind you i mentioned it NOT her???:dohh:) and then she said i'll go and get it for you.... After she'd scared me with the facts etc!! She come back and said oh we HAVENT got any left:growlmad::growlmad:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and they'll have some in in a couple of weeks!!! Not a happy bunny:cry:
> 
> So ive been sat stewing over it in my head, upsetting myself (hormones).
> Good old mummy bear (who has to have it aswell due to low immune) rang our surgery and they put our names on the list for a new batch being sent out by goverment and it should be a fw days..
> 
> Mum just rang me and said the surgery have rang her back already as they have swine flu jabs and she booked Herself, my brother & me in today at 4pm :happydance::happydance:
> BIG WEIGHT OF MY SHOULDERS NOW X
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone x
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been emotional and worrying yourself :hugs::hugs: but glad to hear things are sorted and you can relax, how did you get on with your jab?
> 
> It's weird isnt it, with the xmas tree and dex all gone, everywhere looks so big!!! lolxxClick to expand...


yes our lounge echo'd LOL... Got on fine with my jab, nurse was lovely and ressured me it was 100% the right thing to do, my arm hurts abit today:dohh:
Thanks 4 asking!


tallybee said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Right ive caught up now girls :haha: i slept all evening yesterday:dohh: but had a busy day taking down the tree, shopping, getting kids from school Dr's etc i was shattered, didnt really sit down all day!
> 
> Have been so worried since my Dr's appt yesterday I asked her about the Swine Flu jab as i am such a worry pot!!!! (i do my own head in sometimes:haha:) She said yes it is important you have it! (mind you i mentioned it NOT her???:dohh:) and then she said i'll go and get it for you.... After she'd scared me with the facts etc!! She come back and said oh we HAVENT got any left:growlmad::growlmad:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and they'll have some in in a couple of weeks!!! Not a happy bunny:cry:
> 
> So ive been sat stewing over it in my head, upsetting myself (hormones).
> Good old mummy bear (who has to have it aswell due to low immune) rang our surgery and they put our names on the list for a new batch being sent out by goverment and it should be a fw days..
> 
> Mum just rang me and said the surgery have rang her back already as they have swine flu jabs and she booked Herself, my brother & me in today at 4pm :happydance::happydance:
> BIG WEIGHT OF MY SHOULDERS NOW X
> 
> 
> Had to tell someone x
> 
> How annoying about the doctor! You'd think if it's that important SHE would have mentioned it... then worrying you then they have none :dohh:
> 
> Great news about you getting it after all!
> 
> I'm like you a worrier, pregnancy just magnifies it doesn't it... but at least with worry comes the ability to sort problems! Rather than just leaving things and ending up worse off! I have to keep telling myself that anyway, lol.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Yes i wont be having her as my antenatal DR. thats for sure!! 
Your right about pregnancy turning u into a worry monster lol :haha:



live_in_hope said:


> *I GOT MY  !!!!
> 
> 16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> ​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
> 
> So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......
> 
> So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!
> 
> As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!

ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!! [/COLOR][/QUOTE]



My TTC & Bump Buddy V.... I'm so pleased for you! You really deserved your :bfp: Mummy!
Told you your chart was a preggy chart! Well done Mr. V now offically a member of my Husbands Sperminator Club :haha::haha:
Have you worked out your due date yet V? xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

VR Bump WAGS Pregnancy club just incase we get a ticking off as there are a few of us pregnant wags now x


----------



## live_in_hope

Thank you so much everybody for your congrats!!! It does mean alot!! :hugs:

@wannabe- No I didnt do anything different this cycle. I had flu on the day my period started on the 6th of dec and spent that week feeling really shitty, but that was it. I did decide to try and relax and eat and drink whatever I wanted over xmas as we had alot of family do's etc so just went for it without worrying. I still temped though! I brought DH 3months supply of wellman conception which he started taking new years eve.....but I would already have been pregnant by then! :dohh:
His results were really low, he had 1million p/ml (they like to see 20million) and only 4% of those 1million were swimming. But I was pleased that there was 4% as it meant there was still a chance....  xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> My TTC & Bump Buddy V.... I'm so pleased for you! You really deserved your :bfp: Mummy!
> Told you your chart was a preggy chart! Well done Mr. V now offically a member of my Husbands Sperminator Club :haha::haha:
> Have you worked out your due date yet V? xx

Thanks TTC n Bump Buddy!! :happydance::happydance:I still cant believe it!! DH is walking around with his chest puffed out!! He is officially a member of the SPERMINATOR CLUB!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Fertilty Friend says I'm due Sept 20th, but am going to the dox on Tues, he will say earlier.

We knew my chart looked different this month didnt we?? We;re so clever!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh, better show you the evidence!! lol xx



11dpo and it wasnt even first morning urine!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

tallybee said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. My dh had his reversal two weeks ago. Poor thing, I felt so bad for him. He has a set of twins from a previous marriage. A boy and a girl and even though they are our world we've always wanted to have one. So last year we decided to have his reversal. Well after a year of waiting he finally did it. That was my Christmas present and I was so excited. His vasectomy was about 8 years ago. During his surgery the dr was very excited he found sperm on both testicles.
> 
> There's just one small problem. I was diagnosed with PCOS last March. I've been on medication since and yesterday for the first time I ovulated! It was exciting! We can't have any bd time because we have to wait 3 weeks. But now that I know I o'd I'm super excited and I'm waiting for the next cycle. My cycles are not normal they are usually 42 days. I'm glad I found this thread. You have given me hope! Good luck to all of us and hope we get our bfp soon!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome :flower:
> 
> I hope you find this thread helpful :) We are all in the same boat here xxx
> 
> How is your dh feeling? Hope he's recovering well fom the op. That's great news about you ovulating!
> 
> Here's to future bumps!Click to expand...

Hi Tallybee,

He was in a lot of pain the first 3 days. Poor thing I didn't know how to help him feel better. I helped him with everything and I felt so bad for him. Now we are playing the waiting game and hope to get our :bfp: soon.
 
To the future bumps! :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:happydance:


live_in_hope said:


> *I GOT MY  !!!!
> 
> 16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> ​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
> 
> So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......
> 
> So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!
> 
> As some of you know, my sister is living with us at the min and I only told her about the VR because I'd left fertilty friend up on the computer! :dohh: and because she is so self-centreed, she's not once asked me how I am or anything since I told (which was late november!) so we dont want to tell her about me getting my bfp so It'll be hard to keep ourselves contained, but if we can keep our VR plans a secret for 4 years, we can keep this quiet for a couple of weeks......FX!!


Congratulations!! You give us all hope...... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Thank you so much everybody for your congrats!!! It does mean alot!! :hugs:
> 
> @wannabe- No I didnt do anything different this cycle. I had flu on the day my period started on the 6th of dec and spent that week feeling really shitty, but that was it. I did decide to try and relax and eat and drink whatever I wanted over xmas as we had alot of family do's etc so just went for it without worrying. I still temped though! I brought DH 3months supply of wellman conception which he started taking new years eve.....but I would already have been pregnant by then! :dohh:
> His results were really low, he had 1million p/ml (they like to see 20million) and only 4% of those 1million were swimming. But I was pleased that there was 4% as it meant there was still a chance....  xx

Wow, hun with those SA numbers it is really amazing and such a blessing that you got pregnant!!! That is so wonderful hun...:happydance::happydance: 

My DH's numbers were: 

-5 million total count
-36% motility

So you have given me alot of hope hun!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> ooh, better show you the evidence!! lol xx
> 
> View attachment 153699
> 
> 
> 11dpo and it wasnt even first morning urine!!! :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing your test hun!! Wow, what great Strong lines!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. My dh had his reversal two weeks ago. Poor thing, I felt so bad for him. He has a set of twins from a previous marriage. A boy and a girl and even though they are our world we've always wanted to have one. So last year we decided to have his reversal. Well after a year of waiting he finally did it. That was my Christmas present and I was so excited. His vasectomy was about 8 years ago. During his surgery the dr was very excited he found sperm on both testicles.
> 
> There's just one small problem. I was diagnosed with PCOS last March. I've been on medication since and yesterday for the first time I ovulated! It was exciting! We can't have any bd time because we have to wait 3 weeks. But now that I know I o'd I'm super excited and I'm waiting for the next cycle. My cycles are not normal they are usually 42 days. I'm glad I found this thread. You have given me hope! Good luck to all of us and hope we get our bfp soon!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome to the thread hun!!! Good luck with TTC!!!!!! Baby dust to you too!!!:winkwink:
:dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/budda_good_luck.gif


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

V those are lovely lines!! and not even fmu :thumbup: I got poas syndrome when i got mine :haha:

I swear the up down up down temp's mea something on our charts as we both had them... We should go into proffesional chart reading :haha:

Have u told Leah? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> V those are lovely lines!! and not even fmu :thumbup: I got poas syndrome when i got mine :haha:
> 
> I swear the up down up down temp's mea something on our charts as we both had them... We should go into proffesional chart reading :haha:
> 
> Have u told Leah? xx

Yer we should! lol xx Your up down bit was your implantation dip I think, but with mine, I cant say when I implanted as it dipped afew times, but never the less, we're both still pregnant, so all's good!! :thumbup::thumbup: I'm going to change my signature I think now!! :happydance: xx

Yes, I sent her a text this morning after I'd text, she was pleased to hear the news!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes you need a lil baby ticker now!:happydance: 
You can implant up to 16days after Ov so that why it might not show on your chart yet :)


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Yes you need a lil baby ticker now!:happydance:
> You can implant up to 16days after Ov so that why it might not show on your chart yet :)

oh really? I didnt know that! I thought you only started releasing the preg hormone once you had implanted and then it tookd 5-7 days to get into your urine? So as I got a + I'm assuming I implanted about a week ago, early like you did! I may have misread though :shrug: Yer I want a ticker!! I think I'll do it tues after going to the doctors! I'll cry I know I will lol xx


----------



## tallybee

It's so good to see preggy WAGs. Like others have said, some have got their :bfp: when their man's SA seemed disappointing... It's certainly encouraging.

I'm STILL cramping but no AF and another :bfn: with FMU this morning. 

SA results at the GP on Wednesday... come on hurry up :blush:


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> It's so good to see preggy WAGs. Like others have said, some have got their :bfp: when their man's SA seemed disappointing... It's certainly encouraging.
> 
> I'm STILL cramping but no AF and another :bfn: with FMU this morning.
> 
> SA results at the GP on Wednesday... come on hurry up :blush:

oooh what dpo are you now? I got a neg at 10dpo and wasnt going to test yesterday, but something made me do it! lol :shrug: 

I'm glad you've found it encouraging, thats whats soo good about this group, and its why I never lost hope that it would happen for us and it will happen for you and all the others too!! xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> It's so good to see preggy WAGs. Like others have said, some have got their :bfp: when their man's SA seemed disappointing... It's certainly encouraging.
> 
> I'm STILL cramping but no AF and another :bfn: with FMU this morning.
> 
> SA results at the GP on Wednesday... come on hurry up :blush:
> 
> oooh what dpo are you now? I got a neg at 10dpo and wasnt going to test yesterday, but something made me do it! lol :shrug:
> 
> I'm glad you've found it encouraging, thats whats soo good about this group, and its why I never lost hope that it would happen for us and it will happen for you and all the others too!! xxClick to expand...

I don't temp or opk, so can't be sure... I just let the countdowntopregnancy.com ticker thing estimate it... as you can see (I have left it on my siggy) I should be on CD3 of 27, well I'm usually 26 or 27 so defo late!

I love this group - I'm sure without my VR wags I would have lost my mind by now with all this rollercoaster of TTC.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

owwwww good luck Tally bee sending you loads of :dust:

We all have important Dr. apt's this week then

Live in hope confirmation appointment
Tally Sa appointment at dr's
And myself taking in that pot of gold :spermy: to be tested 

Owwww exciting for us all !

Good luck girls xx


----------



## Kelly829

Hi everyone! I'm new here (sort of, I joined in July, but never posted because I frequented another board). I am so glad I found this group :) 

I am TTC after a VR. DH's VR was done January 2010, about 8 years after his Vasectomy. Due to the nature of his work, we were unable to do the SA at the 3 month and 6 month post VR mark (It's his busy season, and we would have to go out of town for it.) So we had his SA done in December, and are still waiting on the results. I wouldn't be surprised if the lab never sent them to the doctor to be honest. 

I'm sure it did work though, because I had a chemical pregnancy in October. (Either that, or a crappy IC... I'll explain in another post later today, as I need to get ready for church now). I am currently 9 dpo, on cycle 11 TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you girls!


----------



## Kelly829

Oh, and I just realized live_in_hope just got her BFP yesterday! CONGRATS! I love seeing BFPs, but I love seeing BFPs after VRs even more.


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly829 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here (sort of, I joined in July, but never posted because I frequented another board). I am so glad I found this group :)
> 
> I am TTC after a VR. DH's VR was done January 2010, about 8 years after his Vasectomy. Due to the nature of his work, we were unable to do the SA at the 3 month and 6 month post VR mark (It's his busy season, and we would have to go out of town for it.) So we had his SA done in December, and are still waiting on the results. I wouldn't be surprised if the lab never sent them to the doctor to be honest.
> 
> I'm sure it did work though, because I had a chemical pregnancy in October. (Either that, or a crappy IC... I'll explain in another post later today, as I need to get ready for church now). I am currently 9 dpo, on cycle 11 TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you girls!

Welcome to the group hun!!! :winkwink:Good Luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-10.jpg


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> owwwww good luck Tally bee sending you loads of :dust:
> 
> We all have important Dr. apt's this week then
> 
> Live in hope confirmation appointment
> Tally Sa appointment at dr's
> And myself taking in that pot of gold :spermy: to be tested
> 
> Owwww exciting for us all !
> 
> Good luck girls xx

Yeah thanks hon - it's all happening for us!


----------



## wannabeprego

As for me, today I am going to apply to some jobs online and clean the house today. So I am just taking it easy today....pretty boring, and i am not looking forward to heading back to work tomorrow..sigh... the weekend always goes by too fast...

So this month as far as TTC I am going to pull out all of the stops!!! I have some more Preseed coming in the mail, am ordering the soft cups, got fertilaid vitamins coming for DH again, and I am going to try them for myself this month!!! Trying out some new sex positions to keep DH's :spermy: in there longer!!! Standing on my head, pillows propping up my behind!!!:haha:

I even decided to try this artificial insemination kit that i found online, It comes with a insemination catheter, syringe, and a disposable vaginal speculum. I am going to have my DH put his :spermy: in a cup and than use the speculum and than inject the :spermy: in the Day I am OV'ing and the day after I think, Maybe if i can get the :spermy: deep enough in there than they can finally make it to the egg!!!! I wanted to try this since I feel like after me and DH have :sex: most of his ejaculation runs out of me!!!! I hope this doesnt sound crazy, but at this point I will try anything within reason to get knocked up!!!!:blush: Here is a link to the website with the insemination supply kits!!

https://www.shop.inseminationsupplies.com/Deluxe-Artificial-Insemination-Kit-1-1004.htm


----------



## tallybee

Kelly829 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here (sort of, I joined in July, but never posted because I frequented another board). I am so glad I found this group :)
> 
> I am TTC after a VR. DH's VR was done January 2010, about 8 years after his Vasectomy. Due to the nature of his work, we were unable to do the SA at the 3 month and 6 month post VR mark (It's his busy season, and we would have to go out of town for it.) So we had his SA done in December, and are still waiting on the results. I wouldn't be surprised if the lab never sent them to the doctor to be honest.
> 
> I'm sure it did work though, because I had a chemical pregnancy in October. (Either that, or a crappy IC... I'll explain in another post later today, as I need to get ready for church now). I am currently 9 dpo, on cycle 11 TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you girls!

Welcome to the group! I'm sure you will find it really helpful and supportive, well I have done anyway, it's practically saved my sanity at times!

It is frustrating not knowing the numbers hey... Like you guys we have not had proper results yet. 
OH's VR was in May 2010, approx. 9 years since the original vasectomy and like you we're only just going for some proper results now.

I hope they do make it from the lab to the doctor :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> As for me, today I am going to apply to some jobs online and clean the house today. So I am just taking it easy today....pretty boring, and i am not looking forward to heading back to work tomorrow..sigh... the weekend always goes by too fast...
> 
> So this month as far as TTC I am going to pull out all of the stops!!! I have some more Preseed coming in the mail, am ordering the soft cups, got fertilaid vitamins coming for DH again, and I am going to try them for myself this month!!! Trying out some new sex positions to keep DH's :spermy: in there longer!!! Standing on my head, pillows propping up my behind!!!:haha:
> 
> I even decided to try this artificial insemination kit that i found online, It comes with a insemination catheter, syringe, and a disposable vaginal speculum. I am going to have my DH put his :spermy: in a cup and than use the speculum and than inject the :spermy: in the Day I am OV'ing and the day after I think, Maybe if i can get the :spermy: deep enough in there than they can finally make it to the egg!!!! I wanted to try this since I feel like after me and DH have :sex: most of his ejaculation runs out of me!!!! I hope this doesnt sound crazy, but at this point I will try anything within reason to get knocked up!!!!:blush: Here is a link to the website with the insemination supply kits!!
> 
> https://www.shop.inseminationsupplies.com/Deluxe-Artificial-Insemination-Kit-1-1004.htm

It certainly is tough getting back to work after weekends/holidays...

It sounds like you have a great plan for making that baby though! I really hope it works for you xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Kelly829 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here (sort of, I joined in July, but never posted because I frequented another board). I am so glad I found this group :)
> 
> I am TTC after a VR. DH's VR was done January 2010, about 8 years after his Vasectomy. Due to the nature of his work, we were unable to do the SA at the 3 month and 6 month post VR mark (It's his busy season, and we would have to go out of town for it.) So we had his SA done in December, and are still waiting on the results. I wouldn't be surprised if the lab never sent them to the doctor to be honest.
> 
> I'm sure it did work though, because I had a chemical pregnancy in October. (Either that, or a crappy IC... I'll explain in another post later today, as I need to get ready for church now). I am currently 9 dpo, on cycle 11 TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you girls!

Hi and Welcome to the VR Wag group:hugs: Anything you need to know or ask someone here will prob be able to help you!

Are you in the uk or usa? Good luck with your SA results :dust:



wannabeprego said:


> As for me, today I am going to apply to some jobs online and clean the house today. So I am just taking it easy today....pretty boring, and i am not looking forward to heading back to work tomorrow..sigh... the weekend always goes by too fast...
> 
> So this month as far as TTC I am going to pull out all of the stops!!! I have some more Preseed coming in the mail, am ordering the soft cups, got fertilaid vitamins coming for DH again, and I am going to try them for myself this month!!! Trying out some new sex positions to keep DH's :spermy: in there longer!!! Standing on my head, pillows propping up my behind!!!:haha:
> 
> I even decided to try this artificial insemination kit that i found online, It comes with a insemination catheter, syringe, and a disposable vaginal speculum. I am going to have my DH put his :spermy: in a cup and than use the speculum and than inject the :spermy: in the Day I am OV'ing and the day after I think, Maybe if i can get the :spermy: deep enough in there than they can finally make it to the egg!!!! I wanted to try this since I feel like after me and DH have :sex: most of his ejaculation runs out of me!!!! I hope this doesnt sound crazy, but at this point I will try anything within reason to get knocked up!!!!:blush: Here is a link to the website with the insemination supply kits!!
> 
> https://www.shop.inseminationsupplies.com/Deluxe-Artificial-Insemination-Kit-1-1004.htm

Hey Wannabe good luck on the job front:thumbup: ive had a chill day today:thumbup: I feel so tired all time:dohh: 
I understand what you mean about leakage after :sex: i always thought it all ran out too.. but clearly one stayed in:thumbup: so try not to worry to much... Your :bfp: is just round the corner :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> Kelly829 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new here (sort of, I joined in July, but never posted because I frequented another board). I am so glad I found this group :)
> 
> I am TTC after a VR. DH's VR was done January 2010, about 8 years after his Vasectomy. Due to the nature of his work, we were unable to do the SA at the 3 month and 6 month post VR mark (It's his busy season, and we would have to go out of town for it.) So we had his SA done in December, and are still waiting on the results. I wouldn't be surprised if the lab never sent them to the doctor to be honest.
> 
> I'm sure it did work though, because I had a chemical pregnancy in October. (Either that, or a crappy IC... I'll explain in another post later today, as I need to get ready for church now). I am currently 9 dpo, on cycle 11 TTC. Looking forward to getting to know you girls!
> 
> Welcome to the group hun!!! :winkwink:Good Luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-10.jpgClick to expand...

Hey another newbie VR wag!!! Hello!! :wave: Thanks for popping along! I hope you get your results back soon, or even better, like MRSRICH on here, get your BFP before you get your SA results!! :thumbup: Thank you for your conrats, I'm still in shock!

@wannabe- love your pics and graphics, they're so lovely!! :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> It's so good to see preggy WAGs. Like others have said, some have got their :bfp: when their man's SA seemed disappointing... It's certainly encouraging.
> 
> I'm STILL cramping but no AF and another :bfn: with FMU this morning.
> 
> SA results at the GP on Wednesday... come on hurry up :blush:
> 
> oooh what dpo are you now? I got a neg at 10dpo and wasnt going to test yesterday, but something made me do it! lol :shrug:
> 
> I'm glad you've found it encouraging, thats whats soo good about this group, and its why I never lost hope that it would happen for us and it will happen for you and all the others too!! xx Click to expand...
> 
> I don't temp or opk, so can't be sure... I just let the countdowntopregnancy.com ticker thing estimate it... as you can see (I have left it on my siggy) I should be on CD3 of 27, well I'm usually 26 or 27 so defo late!
> 
> I love this group - I'm sure without my VR wags I would have lost my mind by now with all this rollercoaster of TTC.Click to expand...

I'm definitly with you on that one!! I feel the same! I am enjoying this journey so much and it's only been possible because of the PMA and hope and constant support from all of the ladies on here! It's been great! Especially as none of my family know that we had the VR let alone that I'm pregnant and it's my first. Without you girls, it would have been a lonely journey! DH is fab, but I cant talk to him about CM or sore nipples etc etc! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> owwwww good luck Tally bee sending you loads of :dust:
> 
> We all have important Dr. apt's this week then
> 
> Live in hope confirmation appointment
> Tally Sa appointment at dr's
> And myself taking in that pot of gold :spermy: to be tested
> 
> Owwww exciting for us all !
> 
> Good luck girls xx

Oooh yay!! Wow, a very busy week!! Good luck to us all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> As for me, today I am going to apply to some jobs online and clean the house today. So I am just taking it easy today....pretty boring, and i am not looking forward to heading back to work tomorrow..sigh... the weekend always goes by too fast...
> 
> So this month as far as TTC I am going to pull out all of the stops!!! I have some more Preseed coming in the mail, am ordering the soft cups, got fertilaid vitamins coming for DH again, and I am going to try them for myself this month!!! Trying out some new sex positions to keep DH's :spermy: in there longer!!! Standing on my head, pillows propping up my behind!!!:haha:
> 
> I even decided to try this artificial insemination kit that i found online, It comes with a insemination catheter, syringe, and a disposable vaginal speculum. I am going to have my DH put his :spermy: in a cup and than use the speculum and than inject the :spermy: in the Day I am OV'ing and the day after I think, Maybe if i can get the :spermy: deep enough in there than they can finally make it to the egg!!!! I wanted to try this since I feel like after me and DH have :sex: most of his ejaculation runs out of me!!!! I hope this doesnt sound crazy, but at this point I will try anything within reason to get knocked up!!!!:blush: Here is a link to the website with the insemination supply kits!!
> 
> https://www.shop.inseminationsupplies.com/Deluxe-Artificial-Insemination-Kit-1-1004.htm

Wow! Sounds like your going to be very busy this cycle! :winkwink::winkwink: Keep me posted! Would love to hear how you get on with your insemination kit. Is there anybody else on here who have used one before? Have you asked? xx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> As for me, today I am going to apply to some jobs online and clean the house today. So I am just taking it easy today....pretty boring, and i am not looking forward to heading back to work tomorrow..sigh... the weekend always goes by too fast...
> 
> So this month as far as TTC I am going to pull out all of the stops!!! I have some more Preseed coming in the mail, am ordering the soft cups, got fertilaid vitamins coming for DH again, and I am going to try them for myself this month!!! Trying out some new sex positions to keep DH's :spermy: in there longer!!! Standing on my head, pillows propping up my behind!!!:haha:
> 
> I even decided to try this artificial insemination kit that i found online, It comes with a insemination catheter, syringe, and a disposable vaginal speculum. I am going to have my DH put his :spermy: in a cup and than use the speculum and than inject the :spermy: in the Day I am OV'ing and the day after I think, Maybe if i can get the :spermy: deep enough in there than they can finally make it to the egg!!!! I wanted to try this since I feel like after me and DH have :sex: most of his ejaculation runs out of me!!!! I hope this doesnt sound crazy, but at this point I will try anything within reason to get knocked up!!!!:blush: Here is a link to the website with the insemination supply kits!!
> 
> https://www.shop.inseminationsupplies.com/Deluxe-Artificial-Insemination-Kit-1-1004.htm
> 
> Wow! Sounds like your going to be very busy this cycle! :winkwink::winkwink: Keep me posted! Would love to hear how you get on with your insemination kit. Is there anybody else on here who have used one before? Have you asked? xxClick to expand...

I havent asked about anyone elses experiences using them, but I know that in the Assisted conception section I have seen threads about it, I suppose I could post a thread in there and ask if any other ladies have tried using the at home kit.....:shrug: I did find some instructions on doing artificial insemination at home, and will use it as a guide....it shoould be interesting to say the least...:blush:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

[/QUOTE]

I'm definitly with you on that one!! I feel the same! I am enjoying this journey so much and it's only been possible because of the PMA and hope and constant support from all of the ladies on here! It's been great! Especially as none of my family know that we had the VR let alone that I'm pregnant and it's my first. Without you girls, it would have been a lonely journey! DH is fab, but I cant talk to him about CM or sore nipples etc etc! :hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]


I agree with that V... no one can understand fully until u have been through it yourself x


----------



## tallybee

I'm definitly with you on that one!! I feel the same! I am enjoying this journey so much and it's only been possible because of the PMA and hope and constant support from all of the ladies on here! It's been great! Especially as none of my family know that we had the VR let alone that I'm pregnant and it's my first. Without you girls, it would have been a lonely journey! DH is fab, but I cant talk to him about CM or sore nipples etc etc! :hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]


I agree with that V... no one can understand fully until u have been through it yourself x[/QUOTE]

Hooray for the WAGs! It;s true, most people won't ever understand how it is and without places like this it would be so difficult to find others in the same boat. 

:friends:


----------



## Kelly829

Hi ladies...

So, the SA verdict: 

The VR doctor called DH this morning, and they never received the results from the lab when we went almost 3 weeks ago. SO, DH called the lab, ready to rip them a new one... I was guessing that they never even did the SA. Well, the idiots couldn't fax the results to the doctor because of a problem with the fax line. So basically they were like "Oh well, we tried to send it" and gave up. They didn't bother calling the doctor (who's office number is on the Rx), or US to let us know the results. DH gave them the doctor's number himself and they said that they will call him and let him know what the results were. They couldn't even tell us.

So right now, I'm CD 30, either 8, 9, or 10 dpo, depending how I have my FF set, and if I have a certain temp discarded or not. My chart this month was so wonky that I have an out of place coverline, whereas every other cycle I charted it's obvious where I ovulated with a clear coverline. I tested this afternoon with a BFN.


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly829 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> So, the SA verdict:
> 
> The VR doctor called DH this morning, and they never received the results from the lab when we went almost 3 weeks ago. SO, DH called the lab, ready to rip them a new one... I was guessing that they never even did the SA. Well, the idiots couldn't fax the results to the doctor because of a problem with the fax line. So basically they were like "Oh well, we tried to send it" and gave up. They didn't bother calling the doctor (who's office number is on the Rx), or US to let us know the results. DH gave them the doctor's number himself and they said that they will call him and let him know what the results were. They couldn't even tell us.
> 
> So right now, I'm CD 30, either 8, 9, or 10 dpo, depending how I have my FF set, and if I have a certain temp discarded or not. My chart this month was so wonky that I have an out of place coverline, whereas every other cycle I charted it's obvious where I ovulated with a clear coverline. I tested this afternoon with a BFN.

I am so sorry that it is taking so long for you to find out your SA results!!! :hugs:I know how anxious and excited you can get well waiting to find them out!! Good luck, I hope you can get the results soon and that they are good!!! Baby dust to you too hun, I hope that you get your :bfp: soon!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

Kelly829 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> So, the SA verdict:
> 
> The VR doctor called DH this morning, and they never received the results from the lab when we went almost 3 weeks ago. SO, DH called the lab, ready to rip them a new one... I was guessing that they never even did the SA. Well, the idiots couldn't fax the results to the doctor because of a problem with the fax line. So basically they were like "Oh well, we tried to send it" and gave up. They didn't bother calling the doctor (who's office number is on the Rx), or US to let us know the results. DH gave them the doctor's number himself and they said that they will call him and let him know what the results were. They couldn't even tell us.
> 
> So right now, I'm CD 30, either 8, 9, or 10 dpo, depending how I have my FF set, and if I have a certain temp discarded or not. My chart this month was so wonky that I have an out of place coverline, whereas every other cycle I charted it's obvious where I ovulated with a clear coverline. I tested this afternoon with a BFN.

poor you!! What a pain!! Some people ay? :growlmad: They just dont know the affect their incompetence is having on peoples feelings!!:growlmad: I really hope you get them soon! they say no news is good news! :winkwink: but remember, no matter how low the result is, i am living proof that it can work. (1million p/ml with only 4% swimming, bfp 16weeks after VR):thumbup: good luck hunny and i hope that :witch: stays away and you get your BFP!!!! Woooo xx


----------



## tallybee

Kelly829 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> So, the SA verdict:
> 
> The VR doctor called DH this morning, and they never received the results from the lab when we went almost 3 weeks ago. SO, DH called the lab, ready to rip them a new one... I was guessing that they never even did the SA. Well, the idiots couldn't fax the results to the doctor because of a problem with the fax line. So basically they were like "Oh well, we tried to send it" and gave up. They didn't bother calling the doctor (who's office number is on the Rx), or US to let us know the results. DH gave them the doctor's number himself and they said that they will call him and let him know what the results were. They couldn't even tell us.
> 
> So right now, I'm CD 30, either 8, 9, or 10 dpo, depending how I have my FF set, and if I have a certain temp discarded or not. My chart this month was so wonky that I have an out of place coverline, whereas every other cycle I charted it's obvious where I ovulated with a clear coverline. I tested this afternoon with a BFN.

:hug:

That is so bad, I would be really angry that they just didn't bother communicating those results! It's hard enough waiting without finding out you didn't have to and it's all because of some idiotic mistake. It just goes to show how we (shouldn't have to but do) have to chase up every little thing. 

:dust:

xxx


----------



## tallybee

Ayyy... so I'm STILL not on... I should be on CD5/6 by now :wacko: 

After testing with cheapy internet tests twice (last one was Sunday) and getting :bfn: both times, I've resisted this morning... OH is off work tomorrow so gonna do a Predictor one with FMU tomorrow as he wants to be there!

I just feel so odd... Cramping/dull ache from a day before I expected AF - that's normal, but AF just hasn't turned up - Still got the cramping and ache. Also feeling bloated, but that would be normal for the time of month too. So many times I have run to the loo thinking I have come on but it's just clear fluid. 

But :bfn:s all the way! And my body has been known to play dirty tricks like this before. So I can't get excited... I have begun to fantasise though which may turn out to be either very appropriate or totally devastating, depending.

Either way though, tomorrow afternoon we FINALLY get those SA results - I shall post here whatever happens!

Waiting waiting waiting ..........


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Ayyy... so I'm STILL not on... I should be on CD5/6 by now :wacko:
> 
> After testing with cheapy internet tests twice (last one was Sunday) and getting :bfn: both times, I've resisted this morning... OH is off work tomorrow so gonna do a Predictor one with FMU tomorrow as he wants to be there!
> 
> I just feel so odd... Cramping/dull ache from a day before I expected AF - that's normal, but AF just hasn't turned up - Still got the cramping and ache. Also feeling bloated, but that would be normal for the time of month too. So many times I have run to the loo thinking I have come on but it's just clear fluid.
> 
> But :bfn:s all the way! And my body has been known to play dirty tricks like this before. So I can't get excited... I have begun to fantasise though which may turn out to be either very appropriate or totally devastating, depending.
> 
> Either way though, tomorrow afternoon we FINALLY get those SA results - I shall post here whatever happens!
> 
> Waiting waiting waiting ..........

Oooh exciting!! Keep trying, i didnt get on with those cheapo ones either, they were pants!! and your results!! please post as soon as you get them!! xx


----------



## tallybee

> Oooh exciting!! Keep trying, i didnt get on with those cheapo ones either, they were pants!! and your results!! please post as soon as you get them!! xx

Yep will do! We've got the appointment for when the children are both out at school and nursery, so we can both go in... I'm going armed with pen/paper and hundreds of Q's! lol. Whether they'll give a printout of even if I have to sit and copy it all out I'll post here!

I know... it's annoying those cheapy tests are meant to be pretty sensitive but I've heard a lot of ladies saying they never got a :bfp: with them and did with a 'branded' test.
I have just googled to find out how sensitive Predictor is and a lot of people are saying they are crap! OH NO!


----------



## live_in_hope

I took a cheapy one at 10dpo just because I wanted to, I didnt think I was pregnant and got a BFN. I did another cheapo the next morning and saw something so faint I thought it was my eyes playing tricks on me, then afew hours later I used one of my First respnse ones and well, you've seen those lines and it wasnt even first morning urine.. so yes you definitly seem to get what you pay for,which is a shame because they are soooo expensive! I brought a clear blue digi on sat and am going to do it 2moro morning after I've been to the dox tonight.:dance:

I've got everything crossed for you!! xx


----------



## tallybee

Welll... OH got all excited today. He brought home 2 FRERs and I did one... :bfn:. Still crampy and dull-achey but no AF. WTF is going on grrrr!


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Welll... OH got all excited today. He brought home 2 FRERs and I did one... :bfn:. Still crampy and dull-achey but no AF. WTF is going on grrrr!

Oh no!:dohh: How frustrating!! grrrr!! Well your not out yet so I shall keep everything crossed for you!! xx


----------



## reversal

tallybee said:


> Welll... OH got all excited today. He brought home 2 FRERs and I did one... :bfn:. Still crampy and dull-achey but no AF. WTF is going on grrrr!

I;ll keep my fingers crossed for you that she stays away and you get a bfp x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey girls, I couldn't even get on the laptop yesterday felt too yak!! been feeling really tired!! terrible nausea!! and feel quite low and weepy :shrug: I hate not feeling myself and then get upset:cry: blooming hormones
hope it goes soon :(


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hey girls, I couldn't even get on the laptop yesterday felt too yak!! been feeling really tired!! terrible nausea!! and feel quite low and weepy :shrug: I hate not feeling myself and then get upset:cry: blooming hormones
> hope it goes soon :(

What were your last pregnancies like? did your sickness/ nausea stop at a certain point or did you have it right through x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tallybee said:


> Welll... OH got all excited today. He brought home 2 FRERs and I did one... :bfn:. Still crampy and dull-achey but no AF. WTF is going on grrrr!

I'm keeping my FX for you :dust: your way!!!


Kelly: Sorry to hear about you being messed around! i'm sure the results will be god ones though!!:thumbup: :spermy:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I couldn't even get on the laptop yesterday felt too yak!! been feeling really tired!! terrible nausea!! and feel quite low and weepy :shrug: I hate not feeling myself and then get upset:cry: blooming hormones
> hope it goes soon :(
> 
> What were your last pregnancies like? did your sickness/ nausea stop at a certain point or did you have it right through xClick to expand...

Had a bit of nausea with my son, never sick just felt sick in a morning it did stop but cant remember when it was before 2nd tri

Had tiny bit of nausea with my daughter too but nothing like my son, and vanished more or less straight away!

But this time i feel Sick ALL day!! i eve up all morning (never sick) and feel not myself if you know what i mean:nope:


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I couldn't even get on the laptop yesterday felt too yak!! been feeling really tired!! terrible nausea!! and feel quite low and weepy :shrug: I hate not feeling myself and then get upset:cry: blooming hormones
> hope it goes soon :(
> 
> What were your last pregnancies like? did your sickness/ nausea stop at a certain point or did you have it right through xClick to expand...
> 
> Had a bit of nausea with my son, never sick just felt sick in a morning it did stop but cant remember when it was before 2nd tri
> 
> Had tiny bit of nausea with my daughter too but nothing like my son, and vanished more or less straight away!
> 
> But this time i feel Sick ALL day!! i eve up all morning (never sick) and feel not myself if you know what i mean:nope:Click to expand...

Yes I know what you mean as thats how I feel, really nauseous all day and night and as of yet I've not found anything that stops it x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I couldn't even get on the laptop yesterday felt too yak!! been feeling really tired!! terrible nausea!! and feel quite low and weepy :shrug: I hate not feeling myself and then get upset:cry: blooming hormones
> hope it goes soon :(
> 
> What were your last pregnancies like? did your sickness/ nausea stop at a certain point or did you have it right through xClick to expand...
> 
> Had a bit of nausea with my son, never sick just felt sick in a morning it did stop but cant remember when it was before 2nd tri
> 
> Had tiny bit of nausea with my daughter too but nothing like my son, and vanished more or less straight away!
> 
> But this time i feel Sick ALL day!! i eve up all morning (never sick) and feel not myself if you know what i mean:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know what you mean as thats how I feel, really nauseous all day and night and as of yet I've not found anything that stops it xClick to expand...

Thought i was losing my mind! :haha:
Its horrible isnt it!!!! i even resorted to buying Ginger Biscuits this morning:cry: I hate feeling this way.... Please bubba stop making mummy feel sick!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Oh no ladies!! Sorry you've been feeling so ill :nope: feel better soon! I dont think I'm quite there yet. I thought I was yesterday and the weekend, but it was a sickness bug! :dohh: and I slept loads yesterday too, but did wake up this morning feeling great. Afew twinges/cramps here and there but nothing to write home about. In a way I want abit (and I mean abit) of MS just to reassure me that I actually have a bubba in there!! If you know what I mean!! lol

Went to the doctors today for my confirmation. He said I'm 5weeks and 1 day and due on the 12th Sept! Woo, always wanted a sept bubba!! Long way to go yet though!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Thats wondeful news about your dates!! Especially how September is so important to you both how lovely :) 

Oh V you really dont want any MS its horrid... i'd rather feel tired and sore bobs than MS but oh no i have to have them ALL :haha: 
I know its completey normal to feel up one min and down the next, and crying at the drop of the hat... but it is DH b'day today and i feel so bad because: 
i am not myself, 
i've cried on him today already :haha:
And he cant even have any b'day action :sex: because of the SA on Thursday :haha:

He told me he loved me loads today and i was carrying his baby which once again brought a tear to my eye... WHAT AM I LIKE!!!
I even get upset when the kids go to school, i feel like i need them with me :shrug: think its my mothering instincts kicking in BIG TIME!!

Feeling a bit more myself this evening.. got backache and sat with my water bottle behind my back AWWWWWWWWWWW lovely x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

p.s

V i love your baby Ticker xxx


----------



## JMOD

Hi new to the site, so not sure if this is the right bit to post on ? :hugs:

I have been with my OH for nearly 4 yrs, we have our op last July in Nottingham, Dr Harris and have been TTC since then :happydance:
My OH have 2 children from previous relationship, and we both want a family together :pink::blue: am desperate to be a mum, It all I have ever wanted most in life :flower:
I had hoped we would have fell preg right away as I very hopefully, though not happened yet........
I am :juggle: alot at the moment, uni/ work/ life so think this maybe why not happened yet as I do get a bit stressed at time, so that does not help.

Well thanks for reading :hugs:

JMOD


----------



## wannabeprego

@MrsRich, I hope you feel better soon hun...:hugs::hugs:

@Tallybee, sorry about the :bfn:'s hun...:hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you hun, i got my fingers crossed 4 u....:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

JMOD said:


> Hi new to the site, so not sure if this is the right bit to post on ? :hugs:
> 
> I have been with my OH for nearly 4 yrs, we have our op last July in Nottingham, Dr Harris and have been TTC since then :happydance:
> My OH have 2 children from previous relationship, and we both want a family together :pink::blue: am desperate to be a mum, It all I have ever wanted most in life :flower:
> I had hoped we would have fell preg right away as I very hopefully, though not happened yet........
> I am :juggle: alot at the moment, uni/ work/ life so think this maybe why not happened yet as I do get a bit stressed at time, so that does not help.
> 
> Well thanks for reading :hugs:
> 
> JMOD


Welcome to the group hun... good luck and baby dust to you hun.. :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-1.gif


----------



## tallybee

JMOD said:


> Hi new to the site, so not sure if this is the right bit to post on ? :hugs:
> 
> I have been with my OH for nearly 4 yrs, we have our op last July in Nottingham, Dr Harris and have been TTC since then :happydance:
> My OH have 2 children from previous relationship, and we both want a family together :pink::blue: am desperate to be a mum, It all I have ever wanted most in life :flower:
> I had hoped we would have fell preg right away as I very hopefully, though not happened yet........
> I am :juggle: alot at the moment, uni/ work/ life so think this maybe why not happened yet as I do get a bit stressed at time, so that does not help.
> 
> Well thanks for reading :hugs:
> 
> JMOD

Hi hon, welcome to the group :) You are in the right place! It's tough trying to juggle everything hey... We've been ttc since OH's op last May... like you I had really hoped it'd be quick but :nope:

What you doing at Uni? I'm just over half way through my Bsc (Hons) Open with the OU. 

Best of luck - I know you'll find lots of support on here :)


----------



## tallybee

Sorry to hear about all the nausea and things ladies, I hope it passes soon! 

Well :witch: finally got me last night. A WEEK LATE...We are both gutted - we'd got ourselves convinced, and fantasising about having a wee baba around my birthday. :cry:

At least we can start trying again but it's just so crushing... y'all know how it is. We both had a cry together last night :(

Will post SA results on this afternoon x


----------



## reversal

JMOD said:


> Hi new to the site, so not sure if this is the right bit to post on ? :hugs:
> 
> I have been with my OH for nearly 4 yrs, we have our op last July in Nottingham, Dr Harris and have been TTC since then :happydance:
> My OH have 2 children from previous relationship, and we both want a family together :pink::blue: am desperate to be a mum, It all I have ever wanted most in life :flower:
> I had hoped we would have fell preg right away as I very hopefully, though not happened yet........
> I am :juggle: alot at the moment, uni/ work/ life so think this maybe why not happened yet as I do get a bit stressed at time, so that does not help.
> 
> Well thanks for reading :hugs:
> 
> JMOD

welcome and I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Well here they are... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/451972-vr-sperm-results-us-girls-xxxx-21.html#post8615805

Not sure what to think really. 

xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Thats wondeful news about your dates!! Especially how September is so important to you both how lovely :)
> 
> Oh V you really dont want any MS its horrid... i'd rather feel tired and sore bobs than MS but oh no i have to have them ALL :haha:
> I know its completey normal to feel up one min and down the next, and crying at the drop of the hat... but it is DH b'day today and i feel so bad because:
> i am not myself,
> i've cried on him today already :haha:
> And he cant even have any b'day action :sex: because of the SA on Thursday :haha:
> 
> He told me he loved me loads today and i was carrying his baby which once again brought a tear to my eye... WHAT AM I LIKE!!!
> I even get upset when the kids go to school, i feel like i need them with me :shrug: think its my mothering instincts kicking in BIG TIME!!
> 
> Feeling a bit more myself this evening.. got backache and sat with my water bottle behind my back AWWWWWWWWWWW lovely x

Awww poor you!! Big hugs for you!! :hugs: It wont always be like this I'm sure! I need to say that coz I'm only 6days behind you, and I know whats coming! Wonder if I'll feel like you are now, this time next week! My boobs are getting sorer by the minute but I feel fine in myself.....so far. lol

Aww bless you for crying, :hugs: I've had afew tears today, but will explain later.

Happy Birthday Mr Sperminator!!! :happydance::happydance: But sorry he cant have any action tonight!! It could be worse, he could be like my DH and spend his birthday in hospital having his balls cut open with a scalpal!!!! :haha: hehe.

Ooh not long until Thursday!! Are you going to tell them that you are already pregnant when you go in? I can't wait to hear what the results are, it's going to be really interesting isnt it?





MRSRICHRS2K said:


> p.s
> 
> V i love your baby Ticker xxx

Thanks!! Thought I'd treat myself, I have an appleseed! Isnt it cute!! hehe xx


----------



## live_in_hope

JMOD said:


> Hi new to the site, so not sure if this is the right bit to post on ? :hugs:
> 
> I have been with my OH for nearly 4 yrs, we have our op last July in Nottingham, Dr Harris and have been TTC since then :happydance:
> My OH have 2 children from previous relationship, and we both want a family together :pink::blue: am desperate to be a mum, It all I have ever wanted most in life :flower:
> I had hoped we would have fell preg right away as I very hopefully, though not happened yet........
> I am :juggle: alot at the moment, uni/ work/ life so think this maybe why not happened yet as I do get a bit stressed at time, so that does not help.
> 
> Well thanks for reading :hugs:
> 
> JMOD

Hey! :wave:

Thanks for dropping in, you are definitly in the right place!! If you need any info on TTC after VR, then this is definitly the place to come!! :thumbup: Your in very good hands here!! :hugs:

TTC is very hard to fit in when you are already juggling so much and stress doesnt help for sure, so although its easier said then done, try and relax as much as poss. I too am juggling a degree and a full-time job and christmas was extremely difficult fitting everything in, I'm just grateful I had the girls on here to get me through it all, they really are a lovely bunch! :hugs:

Good luck on your TTC and I shall keep everything crossed that you get your :bfp: very soon!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Ooh ooh!! Look look!! I phoned the clinic today where we had the VR done and gave her the good news! The receptionist was so pleased and asked if she could put it on the website to give hope to others who have low SA results or the same situation as DH.

Have a look! :thumbup: 

https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/testimonials.html

I'm the first one, the one with the unfortunate initials 'V.D.' :dohh:


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> Ooh ooh!! Look look!! I phoned the clinic today where we had the VR done and gave her the good news! The receptionist was so pleased and asked if she could put it on the website to give hope to others who have low SA results or the same situation as DH.
> 
> Have a look! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/testimonials.html
> 
> I'm the first one, the one with the unfortunate initials 'V.D.' :dohh:

Thats excellent! :happydance:
how good is that! congrats again hun :hugs:


----------



## reversal

live_in_hope said:


> Ooh ooh!! Look look!! I phoned the clinic today where we had the VR done and gave her the good news! The receptionist was so pleased and asked if she could put it on the website to give hope to others who have low SA results or the same situation as DH.
> 
> Have a look! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/testimonials.html
> 
> I'm the first one, the one with the unfortunate initials 'V.D.' :dohh:

Thats great I didnt even think to let the dr know that we had gotten pregnant after the op :dohh:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Thats wondeful news about your dates!! Especially how September is so important to you both how lovely :)
> 
> Oh V you really dont want any MS its horrid... i'd rather feel tired and sore bobs than MS but oh no i have to have them ALL :haha:
> I know its completey normal to feel up one min and down the next, and crying at the drop of the hat... but it is DH b'day today and i feel so bad because:
> i am not myself,
> i've cried on him today already :haha:
> And he cant even have any b'day action :sex: because of the SA on Thursday :haha:
> 
> He told me he loved me loads today and i was carrying his baby which once again brought a tear to my eye... WHAT AM I LIKE!!!
> I even get upset when the kids go to school, i feel like i need them with me :shrug: think its my mothering instincts kicking in BIG TIME!!
> 
> Feeling a bit more myself this evening.. got backache and sat with my water bottle behind my back AWWWWWWWWWWW lovely x
> 
> Awww poor you!! Big hugs for you!! :hugs: It wont always be like this I'm sure! I need to say that coz I'm only 6days behind you, and I know whats coming! Wonder if I'll feel like you are now, this time next week! My boobs are getting sorer by the minute but I feel fine in myself.....so far. lol
> 
> Aww bless you for crying, :hugs: I've had afew tears today, but will explain later.
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr Sperminator!!! :happydance::happydance: But sorry he cant have any action tonight!! It could be worse, he could be like my DH and spend his birthday in hospital having his balls cut open with a scalpal!!!! :haha: hehe.
> 
> Ooh not long until Thursday!! Are you going to tell them that you are already pregnant when you go in? I can't wait to hear what the results are, it's going to be really interesting isnt it?
> 
> Hey Girls :hugs:
> 
> Felt a bit better today, but now feel as sick as a pig!! :dohh: Sure it will pass in a few weeks (pleassssssssse)
> 
> Yes its the big SA day tomorrow... Ive made him abstain for 3 days is that enough?? i cant remember now and have baby brain already :haha:
> I dont know whether to tell him or not... he scares me :haha::haha: he is very head teacher type of person if you know what i mean... i may tell him after we have our results:happydance: Especially if they are low-ish:happydance:
> Hope your ok too V as you said you had a lil :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> V i love your baby Ticker xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! Thought I'd treat myself, I have an appleseed! Isnt it cute!! hehe xxClick to expand...

Awwww i love seeing them change,, i read today my bubba is the size of a grape! thats quite big... im impressed with his/her growing speed:happydance:



live_in_hope said:


> Ooh ooh!! Look look!! I phoned the clinic today where we had the VR done and gave her the good news! The receptionist was so pleased and asked if she could put it on the website to give hope to others who have low SA results or the same situation as DH.
> 
> Have a look! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/testimonials.html
> 
> I'm the first one, the one with the unfortunate initials 'V.D.' :dohh:

That is so lovely V, Print it out and stick it in your pregnancy/baby memory box :thumbup:



reversal said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Ooh ooh!! Look look!! I phoned the clinic today where we had the VR done and gave her the good news! The receptionist was so pleased and asked if she could put it on the website to give hope to others who have low SA results or the same situation as DH.
> 
> Have a look! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk/testimonials.html
> 
> I'm the first one, the one with the unfortunate initials 'V.D.' :dohh:
> 
> Thats great I didnt even think to let the dr know that we had gotten pregnant after the op :dohh:Click to expand...

You should send him a Email:thumbup: Your scan is coming up soon isnt it ? Good luck hope baby likes having their photo taken for you x :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Well adies we took the "MAGIC POT OF GOLD" into the histopathology lab today!
DH was rather embarrassed bless him... the women said "Was it done within the hour??" :blush:

DH said to me, now she knows what we were doing a hour ago :haha: Bless him

So appointment is all booked for 26th Jan for those all important results!

*Place your bets on how many Million per ml below* :haha:

I think about 18mill per ml :shrug:


----------



## reversal

hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm 

we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag


----------



## tallybee

reversal said:


> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag

Wow that's fab! I bet you're well pleased :D


----------



## reversal

tallybee said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag
> 
> Wow that's fab! I bet you're well pleased :DClick to expand...

we are really pleased I just hope we can relax a little now :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

reversal said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag
> 
> Wow that's fab! I bet you're well pleased :DClick to expand...
> 
> we are really pleased I just hope we can relax a little now :hugs:Click to expand...

wow thats really great!! So pleased for you :hugs: How amazing!! Bet youu're up on :cloud9: !! awwww, if you dont mind me asking, how much did you have to pay? Sorry if you've already said :dohh: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Well adies we took the "MAGIC POT OF GOLD" into the histopathology lab today!
> DH was rather embarrassed bless him... the women said "Was it done within the hour??" :blush:
> 
> DH said to me, now she knows what we were doing a hour ago :haha: Bless him
> 
> So appointment is all booked for 26th Jan for those all important results!
> 
> *Place your bets on how many Million per ml below* :haha:
> 
> I think about 18mill per ml :shrug:

Ooooh, anythings possible!! I am going to say somewhere between 5-15 million p/ml, but he could be like my DH and have a super low count but the swimmers he has got are blooming olympic swimmers!!! :rofl: lol How shocked would you be if it was really low? xx


----------



## reversal

live_in_hope said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag
> 
> Wow that's fab! I bet you're well pleased :DClick to expand...
> 
> we are really pleased I just hope we can relax a little now :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats really great!! So pleased for you :hugs: How amazing!! Bet youu're up on :cloud9: !! awwww, if you dont mind me asking, how much did you have to pay? Sorry if you've already said :dohh: xxClick to expand...

It was £99, I wish there were more money in the nhs pot so every pregnant lady could have the same as what we had today as it was magical. 
my new craving is baby bond scans we are going to have a gender scan and maybe a 4d scan there (dh doesnt seem to mind as he loved it)


----------



## live_in_hope

reversal said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag
> 
> Wow that's fab! I bet you're well pleased :DClick to expand...
> 
> we are really pleased I just hope we can relax a little now :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats really great!! So pleased for you :hugs: How amazing!! Bet you're up on :cloud9: !! awwww, if you dont mind me asking, how much did you have to pay? Sorry if you've already said :dohh: xxClick to expand...
> 
> It was £99, I wish there were more money in the nhs pot so every pregnant lady could have the same as what we had today as it was magical.
> my new craving is baby bond scans we are going to have a gender scan and maybe a 4d scan there (dh doesnt seem to mind as he loved it)Click to expand...

Aww thats great! and £99 thats really good!! awww, I'll sweet talk DH!! lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

reversal said:


> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag

Thats great reversal, :winkwink:I am so happy to hear that your scan went so well and that the baby looks healthy and has a strong heart beat!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Well adies we took the "MAGIC POT OF GOLD" into the histopathology lab today!
> DH was rather embarrassed bless him... the women said "Was it done within the hour??" :blush:
> 
> DH said to me, now she knows what we were doing a hour ago :haha: Bless him
> 
> So appointment is all booked for 26th Jan for those all important results!
> 
> *Place your bets on how many Million per ml below* :haha:
> 
> I think about 18mill per ml :shrug:

I am going to guess 16 ml.....:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Today I think I am pretty close to ovulating, if i am not already now, I would say by looking at my OPK I definatly should be ovulating for sure tomorrow and should get an even darker line. Here is a pic of my OPK from today...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07887.jpg

The good news is that me and DH had :sex: Wednesday, Thursday and are planning on having :sex: tonight as well. I guess we will just make it a weekend sexathon!!! :haha: LOL!!!! We got that artificial insemination kit thingy in the mail so we will probably try that soon since I am OV'ing and in my fertile window. :winkwink:

I am happy to say that I got a job offer, it is not my dream job or anything but it is closer to my house and is a permanent direct hire position, which is good because my contract job will be ending soon. I am getting confused though because I have a phone interview for a job that I really really want on Monday afternoon!!! It is the one that I want the most out of the jobs I have to pick from. I also have an interview at the end of this month for a help desk position and another administrative temp job as well. So I am getting confused because i went from having no options to a whole bunch all at the same time. :wacko: I was trying to narrow down which one i want the most, and trying to wait to see how my phone interview goes on monday. Me and DH were going to make a list of pros and cons to try to figure out which option is the best for me. Gosh I really hope Monday's interview goes good because it is the one I want the most!!!


----------



## tallybee

Wow congratulations on the job offer! It seems like jobs are like buses for you just now... no options for ages then all come at once lol.

Best of luck with the phone interview! I bet you'll nail it - you'll be on an interview roll!


----------



## reversal

congratulations on the job offer and good luck on the interview.
OOH if your ovulation now you could be getting a bfp in two weeks fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> hi ladies I had a scan today at baby bond (I cant praise them enough) it was great the lady explained everything and did meassurements and pictures of everything baby at all angles, both my ovaries and even the cyst on my left ovary, she put this thermal image thing on the screen and showed us the stuff going from me through the cord and in to baby it was fab. Baby had good strong heartbeat, he/she was moving and meassured 22.92mm
> 
> we were given 5 pictures of baby 2 pics of ovaries and 1 pic of all meassurment aswell as a print out for my maternity records all in a little gift bag

AWWWW sounds like you had a lovely time:thumbup: shame like you said the nhs dont offer this... i'm going to look into getting one:thumbup: ave you posted your pics on here yet? x



wannabeprego said:


> Today I think I am pretty close to ovulating, if i am not already now, I would say by looking at my OPK I definatly should be ovulating for sure tomorrow and should get an even darker line. Here is a pic of my OPK from today...
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07887.jpg
> 
> The good news is that me and DH had :sex: Wednesday, Thursday and are planning on having :sex: tonight as well. I guess we will just make it a weekend sexathon!!! :haha: LOL!!!! We got that artificial insemination kit thingy in the mail so we will probably try that soon since I am OV'ing and in my fertile window. :winkwink:
> 
> I am happy to say that I got a job offer, it is not my dream job or anything but it is closer to my house and is a permanent direct hire position, which is good because my contract job will be ending soon. I am getting confused though because I have a phone interview for a job that I really really want on Monday afternoon!!! It is the one that I want the most out of the jobs I have to pick from. I also have an interview at the end of this month for a help desk position and another administrative temp job as well. So I am getting confused because i went from having no options to a whole bunch all at the same time. :wacko: I was trying to narrow down which one i want the most, and trying to wait to see how my phone interview goes on monday. Me and DH were going to make a list of pros and cons to try to figure out which option is the best for me. Gosh I really hope Monday's interview goes good because it is the one I want the most!!!

Well done on the job front!! and the :sex:'ing :haha:you'll both be shattered by the 2ww :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

So it's official I am OV'ing today ladies..check out my dark second line on my OPK...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/01-15-2011.jpg


Now its time for :sex: :sex: and more :sex:....... LOL:haha::blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the congrats on my new job ladies!!!!:flower: You ladies are all so sweet!!!:hugs::hugs:


@Mrs Rich, Yeah I can tell that DH is loosing steam, He gave me a hard time about giving up some :sex: lastnight... LOL, it was like pulling teeth... and he is exhausted.. I feel like I have drained the life literally right out of him!!! LOL!!!!:haha: 

Otherwise he has been doing much better about playing his part in the baby making process and is being more supportive than he used to be when we first started TTC. 

I must admit I even wasnt in the mood lastnight but went ahead and had :sex: just because of my positive OPK...... LOL:haha: I think once I am out of my fertile window I will give poor DH a break from all of the :sex:!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Wow congratulations on the job offer! It seems like jobs are like buses for you just now... no options for ages then all come at once lol.
> 
> Best of luck with the phone interview! I bet you'll nail it - you'll be on an interview roll!

Thanks for the good luck with my interview monday and the Congrats!!!:hugs::hugs:

Life is funny like that, I went from zero job options to 4 potential jobs in a short period!!!:wacko: But you know what they say when it rains it pours!!! Either nobody wants you or everybody does.. LOL...:haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

Evening ladies!! :wave:

Ooh wannabe, congrats on the job front!! :thumbup: great news! Your right, if it doesnt rain, it pours! and good luck keeping DH going that little bit longer, just until you've finished Oving, I shall keep my fingers crossed that in afew weeks, they'll be another VR WaG who is expecting!!! :winkwink: :hugs:

Hope everybody else is alright!! :thumbup:

I'm having a quite day on the 'feeling pregnant' front, in fact, most days are quite quiet, I'm sure I wont be saying that in a few more weeks :haha: MRSRICH how have you been feeling these past few days??

I've e-mailed my uni tutor and asked for an extension on my upcoming deadline, due to the little distraction I had of erm, being pregnant!! lol :haha: I have to keep seeing it coz we still cant talk about it openly int he house so it still seems like one big dream, I've known for a week now already!! But, we have booked a table and we are taking my mum and dad out for a meal...... let the tear fest begin!! Who wants to take take bets on who will cry first???

Me...it doesnt take much, i'm so sensative at the best of times.
DH... he's as hard as nails.
My mum...We have a close relationship.
My Dad... I'm his eldest child and he wants grandkids and doesnt think he will ever get any. 

So whats it to be?

I'm going to say ME :dohh:
DH says- my Dad.
Wanabeprego says- Me


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Evening ladies!! :wave:
> 
> Ooh wannabe, congrats on the job front!! :thumbup: great news! Your right, if it doesnt rain, it pours! and good luck keeping DH going that little bit longer, just until you've finished Oving, I shall keep my fingers crossed that in afew weeks, they'll be another VR WaG who is expecting!!! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Hope everybody else is alright!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having a quite day on the 'feeling pregnant' front, in fact, most days are quite quiet, I'm sure I wont be saying that in a few more weeks :haha: MRSRICH how have you been feeling these past few days??
> 
> I've e-mailed my uni tutor and asked for an extension on my upcoming deadline, due to the little distraction I had of erm, being pregnant!! lol :haha: I have to keep seeing it coz we still cant talk about it openly int he house so it still seems like one big dream, I've known for a week now already!! But, we have booked a table and we are taking my mum and dad out for a meal...... let the tear fest begin!! Who wants to take take bets on who will cry first???
> 
> Me...it doesnt take much, i'm so sensative at the best of times.
> DH... he's as hard as nails.
> My mum...We have a close relationship.
> My Dad... I'm his eldest child and he wants grandkids and doesnt think he will ever get any.
> 
> So whats it to be?
> 
> I'm going to say ME :dohh:
> DH says- my Dad.

Thanks for the congrats hun!!!!

How exciting, you are going to tell your parents the wonderful news!!! :happydance: Awww, that is so wonderful... I bet your parent are going to be so excited and happy when you tell them the awesome news that they are going to be grandparents!!!:happydance::happydance:

As far as the tears I think you will probably cry first.....:flower:


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> Evening ladies!! :wave:
> 
> Ooh wannabe, congrats on the job front!! :thumbup: great news! Your right, if it doesnt rain, it pours! and good luck keeping DH going that little bit longer, just until you've finished Oving, I shall keep my fingers crossed that in afew weeks, they'll be another VR WaG who is expecting!!! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Hope everybody else is alright!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having a quite day on the 'feeling pregnant' front, in fact, most days are quite quiet, I'm sure I wont be saying that in a few more weeks :haha: MRSRICH how have you been feeling these past few days??
> 
> I've e-mailed my uni tutor and asked for an extension on my upcoming deadline, due to the little distraction I had of erm, being pregnant!! lol :haha: I have to keep seeing it coz we still cant talk about it openly int he house so it still seems like one big dream, I've known for a week now already!! But, we have booked a table and we are taking my mum and dad out for a meal...... let the tear fest begin!! Who wants to take take bets on who will cry first???
> 
> Me...it doesnt take much, i'm so sensative at the best of times.
> DH... he's as hard as nails.
> My mum...We have a close relationship.
> My Dad... I'm his eldest child and he wants grandkids and doesnt think he will ever get any.
> 
> So whats it to be?
> 
> I'm going to say ME :dohh:
> DH says- my Dad.

Aw wow that is so exciting getting to tell them... They will be over the moon xxx


----------



## reversal

once one of you start crying v I think you's all will x


----------



## ababytogether

2 days until my hubbie has his VR am very nervous

Going on your DH experience how long was it before he could walk without feeling too uncomfortable, also when could they get up and start moving? and how long before they went back to work?

Also hubbie has eldest son who needs to be taken to footie match, told him not to go as I am going but he said he will be ok sitting in a chair!! Its Saturday so 4 days after the op, will he be in any state to or not!!?


----------



## reversal

ababytogether said:


> 2 days until my hubbie has his VR am very nervous
> 
> Going on your DH experience how long was it before he could walk without feeling too uncomfortable, also when could they get up and start moving? and how long before they went back to work?
> 
> Also hubbie has eldest son who needs to be taken to footie match, told him not to go as I am going but he said he will be ok sitting in a chair!! Its Saturday so 4 days after the op, will he be in any state to or not!!?

I think my dh was only in pain for a few days but he was still up and walking around and he didnt find sitting upright a problem so maybe be your dh will be ok at the match...
good luck I hope the op goes well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> 2 days until my hubbie has his VR am very nervous
> 
> Going on your DH experience how long was it before he could walk without feeling too uncomfortable, also when could they get up and start moving? and how long before they went back to work?
> 
> Also hubbie has eldest son who needs to be taken to footie match, told him not to go as I am going but he said he will be ok sitting in a chair!! Its Saturday so 4 days after the op, will he be in any state to or not!!?

ooh 2 days!! I tell ya, I wish I had this thread to read just before my DH went in for his, I had so many questions! lol

My hubby seemed to heal really well, he didnt even have any pain relief after the op or when he got home!! :shrug: he was a little uncomfortable for a few days, but found that the discomfort was coming from the strap that they put on him after the op. Once that was off and he had his first wash, he felt much better. He took a week off work but he's a painter/decorator so climbing up and down ladders would be quite difficult, but he managed after a week or so. Everybody heals differently aswell, so the best thing to do would be to make sure he takes a week off work and just see how he goes. When you first see 'it' though after the op, you would think it would never heal (it looks awful, but it's not as bad as it looks!) Good luck with it and stay in touch, we'd love to hear how you get on! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

reversal said:


> once one of you start crying v I think you's all will x

Very true!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Evening ladies!! :wave:
> 
> Ooh wannabe, congrats on the job front!! :thumbup: great news! Your right, if it doesnt rain, it pours! and good luck keeping DH going that little bit longer, just until you've finished Oving, I shall keep my fingers crossed that in afew weeks, they'll be another VR WaG who is expecting!!! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Hope everybody else is alright!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having a quite day on the 'feeling pregnant' front, in fact, most days are quite quiet, I'm sure I wont be saying that in a few more weeks :haha: MRSRICH how have you been feeling these past few days??
> 
> I've e-mailed my uni tutor and asked for an extension on my upcoming deadline, due to the little distraction I had of erm, being pregnant!! lol :haha: I have to keep seeing it coz we still cant talk about it openly int he house so it still seems like one big dream, I've known for a week now already!! But, we have booked a table and we are taking my mum and dad out for a meal...... let the tear fest begin!! Who wants to take take bets on who will cry first???
> 
> Me...it doesnt take much, i'm so sensative at the best of times.
> DH... he's as hard as nails.
> My mum...We have a close relationship.
> My Dad... I'm his eldest child and he wants grandkids and doesnt think he will ever get any.
> 
> So whats it to be?
> 
> I'm going to say ME :dohh:
> DH says- my Dad.
> Wanabeprego says- Me


I say you V as your elling your parents then your mum:cry:... Bet you cant wait to tell them:thumbup:
im feeling really low and crap again today had a good day Friday & Saturday but today "BANG" it hit me again:cry: just been on sofa all day,, my lil babies looking after me bless them.. they keep saying "baby, stop making mummy feel sick!!" :hugs:



ababytogether said:


> 2 days until my hubbie has his VR am very nervous
> 
> Going on your DH experience how long was it before he could walk without feeling too uncomfortable, also when could they get up and start moving? and how long before they went back to work?
> 
> Also hubbie has eldest son who needs to be taken to footie match, told him not to go as I am going but he said he will be ok sitting in a chair!! Its Saturday so 4 days after the op, will he be in any state to or not!!?

Hey:thumbup: dont be to nervous, its all worth it just remember that:thumbup: Dh wasn't to bad at all really, he could walk fine but not for too long as it was a pulling feeling!! He rested completely for about 4 days then slowly back to normality:thumbup: I made sure there was no heavy lifting etc..

I'd say if he's feeling up to going to the footie match as long as he is sitting then he shouldnt be to bad, just stock up on painkillers my dh took nurofen express and they kept the pain away..

Good luck there are a few of us pregnant vas rev wags now so they can be very successful! mine was after 9 weeks!:winkwink: xx


----------



## ababytogether

Thankyou

We own our own business, so he can take whatever time he needs however, he will only be sat in a chair if he goes back to work so it isnt energetic work

I will keep you informed

Im not too keen on looking at it, lol, am not very good with seeing yucky things, lol, so if I have to dress it, well not quite sure how I will do it without wanting to puke!! lol

Fingers crossed it works.... worth a try anyway

Also how long was it before you had to give a test for analysis?? Is it first one after 6 weeks??

Thankyou all again, been a great help


----------



## reversal

ababytogether said:


> Thankyou
> 
> We own our own business, so he can take whatever time he needs however, he will only be sat in a chair if he goes back to work so it isnt energetic work
> 
> I will keep you informed
> 
> Im not too keen on looking at it, lol, am not very good with seeing yucky things, lol, so if I have to dress it, well not quite sure how I will do it without wanting to puke!! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed it works.... worth a try anyway
> 
> Also how long was it before you had to give a test for analysis?? Is it first one after 6 weeks??
> 
> Thankyou all again, been a great help

my dh didnt have his dressed he just had a jock strap type thing to wear with some blue gauze over the cut but that was only for the first day, the cut was small only an inch or so and very neat 
we gave his sample in 11 weeks after op but I know the time differs from hospitals,,, good luck x


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!! :wave:
> 
> Ooh wannabe, congrats on the job front!! :thumbup: great news! Your right, if it doesnt rain, it pours! and good luck keeping DH going that little bit longer, just until you've finished Oving, I shall keep my fingers crossed that in afew weeks, they'll be another VR WaG who is expecting!!! :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Hope everybody else is alright!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having a quite day on the 'feeling pregnant' front, in fact, most days are quite quiet, I'm sure I wont be saying that in a few more weeks :haha: MRSRICH how have you been feeling these past few days??
> 
> I've e-mailed my uni tutor and asked for an extension on my upcoming deadline, due to the little distraction I had of erm, being pregnant!! lol :haha: I have to keep seeing it coz we still cant talk about it openly int he house so it still seems like one big dream, I've known for a week now already!! But, we have booked a table and we are taking my mum and dad out for a meal...... let the tear fest begin!! Who wants to take take bets on who will cry first???
> 
> Me...it doesnt take much, i'm so sensative at the best of times.
> DH... he's as hard as nails.
> My mum...We have a close relationship.
> My Dad... I'm his eldest child and he wants grandkids and doesnt think he will ever get any.
> 
> So whats it to be?
> 
> I'm going to say ME :dohh:
> DH says- my Dad.
> Wanabeprego says- Me
> 
> 
> I say you V as your elling your parents then your mum:cry:... Bet you cant wait to tell them:thumbup:
> im feeling really low and crap again today had a good day Friday & Saturday but today "BANG" it hit me again:cry: just been on sofa all day,, my lil babies looking after me bless them.. they keep saying "baby, stop making mummy feel sick!!" :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> 2 days until my hubbie has his VR am very nervous
> 
> Going on your DH experience how long was it before he could walk without feeling too uncomfortable, also when could they get up and start moving? and how long before they went back to work?
> 
> Also hubbie has eldest son who needs to be taken to footie match, told him not to go as I am going but he said he will be ok sitting in a chair!! Its Saturday so 4 days after the op, will he be in any state to or not!!?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey:thumbup: dont be to nervous, its all worth it just remember that:thumbup: Dh wasn't to bad at all really, he could walk fine but not for too long as it was a pulling feeling!! He rested completely for about 4 days then slowly back to normality:thumbup: I made sure there was no heavy lifting etc..
> 
> I'd say if he's feeling up to going to the footie match as long as he is sitting then he shouldnt be to bad, just stock up on painkillers my dh took nurofen express and they kept the pain away..
> 
> Good luck there are a few of us pregnant vas rev wags now so they can be very successful! mine was after 9 weeks!:winkwink: xxClick to expand...


hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Thankyou
> 
> We own our own business, so he can take whatever time he needs however, he will only be sat in a chair if he goes back to work so it isnt energetic work
> 
> I will keep you informed
> 
> Im not too keen on looking at it, lol, am not very good with seeing yucky things, lol, so if I have to dress it, well not quite sure how I will do it without wanting to puke!! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed it works.... worth a try anyway
> 
> Also how long was it before you had to give a test for analysis?? Is it first one after 6 weeks??
> 
> Thankyou all again, been a great help

Yeah my OH sits in a chair at work too, he looks after computer systems so it's not strenuous or anything for him. He had the op on a Thursday and was back at work on the Monday. He was pretty sore and needed the pain pills they gave him though, and was tender for some time after that too. That said, we managed to resume 'action' after about a week although we had to be super careful!

It wasn't that gross after though. He just had to wear this special support 'garment' with a sort of dressing pad against the wound which he was able to change himself :)

12 weeks post op he had to send in a pot, but it was a case of 'sperm are present', nothing more. Pretty useless... but every hospital seems to be different. We've had a detailed analysis done on the NHS!
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/451972-vr-sperm-results-us-girls-xxxx-21.html #208

So there's a higher chance than there was before, at least!

Good luck x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey girls,

sorry i havent been online or in touch for a few days, i've been feeling so rough, Couldnt even get up of the sofa :( 
Had some spotting again yesterday a little bit red so i rang my gp and got through to a nurse who was so vile and told me 1 in 4 end in mc and to prepare myself for one!!! i was so upset when Rich got home...

So i popped to my mums today and told her about the vile nurse, and bless my mum she rang the hospital and got throught to a Early Pregnancy Midwife who was brill and sorted me a scan out for today aswell, so me and DH went today at 2pm and saw our lil bean (actually looked just like a bean lol) and such a stong heartbeat :) but no signs of a bleed or cysts etc.. so all brill!!
DH looked so chuffed, you know men they dont say or show much lol..

Saw the midwife after and she said sometimes you can just get these little bleeds, it could still be implanting or as my period would be due around know it could be that too, but if i have anymore im to ring her direct and have another scan...

Its nice to know there is actually a Early Pregnancy Midwife now as there was nothing when i was having my other 2.

Have my midwife booking in tomorrow and another scan in about 6weeks time :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## reversal

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry i havent been online or in touch for a few days, i've been feeling so rough, Couldnt even get up of the sofa :(
> Had some spotting again yesterday a little bit red so i rang my gp and got through to a nurse who was so vile and told me 1 in 4 end in mc and to prepare myself for one!!! i was so upset when Rich got home...
> 
> So i popped to my mums today and told her about the vile nurse, and bless my mum she rang the hospital and got throught to a Early Pregnancy Midwife who was brill and sorted me a scan out for today aswell, so me and DH went today at 2pm and saw our lil bean (actually looked just like a bean lol) and such a stong heartbeat :) but no signs of a bleed or cysts etc.. so all brill!!
> DH looked so chuffed, you know men they dont say or show much lol..
> 
> Saw the midwife after and she said sometimes you can just get these little bleeds, it could still be implanting or as my period would be due around know it could be that too, but if i have anymore im to ring her direct and have another scan...
> 
> Its nice to know there is actually a Early Pregnancy Midwife now as there was nothing when i was having my other 2.
> 
> Have my midwife booking in tomorrow and another scan in about 6weeks time :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

ah sorry your feeling rough but :happydance: that you seen your healthy blue berry, some midwifes are so frank (horrible) and yes everyone knows the facts but there's ways to tell people. I had spotting last week but it would of been time for my period. hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry i havent been online or in touch for a few days, i've been feeling so rough, Couldnt even get up of the sofa :(
> Had some spotting again yesterday a little bit red so i rang my gp and got through to a nurse who was so vile and told me 1 in 4 end in mc and to prepare myself for one!!! i was so upset when Rich got home...
> 
> So i popped to my mums today and told her about the vile nurse, and bless my mum she rang the hospital and got throught to a Early Pregnancy Midwife who was brill and sorted me a scan out for today aswell, so me and DH went today at 2pm and saw our lil bean (actually looked just like a bean lol) and such a stong heartbeat :) but no signs of a bleed or cysts etc.. so all brill!!
> DH looked so chuffed, you know men they dont say or show much lol..
> 
> Saw the midwife after and she said sometimes you can just get these little bleeds, it could still be implanting or as my period would be due around know it could be that too, but if i have anymore im to ring her direct and have another scan...
> 
> Its nice to know there is actually a Early Pregnancy Midwife now as there was nothing when i was having my other 2.
> 
> Have my midwife booking in tomorrow and another scan in about 6weeks time :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else doing??
> 
> ah sorry your feeling rough but :happydance: that you seen your healthy blue berry, some midwifes are so frank (horrible) and yes everyone knows the facts but there's ways to tell people. I had spotting last week but it would of been time for my period. hope you feel better soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Your right there she wasnt even a midwife though just a tri-age nurse:growlmad:
She was so rude to me really! she didnt say well it could be this, this or this but it is quite common etc... nasty moo! :haha:
Yes im feeling ok today thank you.. it was lovely seeing my Blueberry on the screen.

I thought it may of been my period breakthough... thank you Reversal xx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi All

My hubbie has had his op

However the Dr could only attach one tube, does this mean anything and does this reduce our changes, he said that there was loads of sperm in this tube, but he didnt elaborate as I think he wanted to go home, lol

HUbbie is home now so we have to speak to Dtr in morning

Was just wondering whether any of you that DH has had it done only had one tube attached??

Thanks am just really really worried


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry i havent been online or in touch for a few days, i've been feeling so rough, Couldnt even get up of the sofa :(
> Had some spotting again yesterday a little bit red so i rang my gp and got through to a nurse who was so vile and told me 1 in 4 end in mc and to prepare myself for one!!! i was so upset when Rich got home...
> 
> So i popped to my mums today and told her about the vile nurse, and bless my mum she rang the hospital and got throught to a Early Pregnancy Midwife who was brill and sorted me a scan out for today aswell, so me and DH went today at 2pm and saw our lil bean (actually looked just like a bean lol) and such a stong heartbeat :) but no signs of a bleed or cysts etc.. so all brill!!
> DH looked so chuffed, you know men they dont say or show much lol..
> 
> Saw the midwife after and she said sometimes you can just get these little bleeds, it could still be implanting or as my period would be due around know it could be that too, but if i have anymore im to ring her direct and have another scan...
> 
> Its nice to know there is actually a Early Pregnancy Midwife now as there was nothing when i was having my other 2.
> 
> Have my midwife booking in tomorrow and another scan in about 6weeks time :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Hi hun, I am so sorry that you are not feeling well... I hope that you feel better soon....:hugs::hugs:

I am sorry that you had to deal with such a rude nurse that just made you more upset about your bleeding... people can be so insensitive at times:growlmad:, But I am happy to hear that your baby looks healthy and had a strong heart beat on the scan....:happydance:....Just try to relax and take it easy, try to stay off your feet if you can....:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Hi All
> 
> My hubbie has had his op
> 
> However the Dr could only attach one tube, does this mean anything and does this reduce our changes, he said that there was loads of sperm in this tube, but he didnt elaborate as I think he wanted to go home, lol
> 
> HUbbie is home now so we have to speak to Dtr in morning
> 
> Was just wondering whether any of you that DH has had it done only had one tube attached??
> 
> Thanks am just really really worried

Yeah my OH only had one tube reattached too. His SA did show low count, but the GP that went through them with us didn't seem too worried about it and basically just said keep trying!


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Hi All
> 
> My hubbie has had his op
> 
> However the Dr could only attach one tube, does this mean anything and does this reduce our changes, he said that there was loads of sperm in this tube, but he didnt elaborate as I think he wanted to go home, lol
> 
> HUbbie is home now so we have to speak to Dtr in morning
> 
> Was just wondering whether any of you that DH has had it done only had one tube attached??
> 
> Thanks am just really really worried

Hey!

When my DH had it done, the surgeon said he may only be able to re-attach one side due to scar tissue on one side after an op DH had afew years before. Luckily he did manage to do both. Although it will mean less sperm will be produced, it is nothing to worry about. My DH got a really really low results and there was no way of telling whether the sperm that was tested came from one or both tubes, but so long as there is sperm present then you have as good a chance at the rest of us, me and reversal are living proof of conception after really low sperm counts and motility!! Good luck hunny, but you wont need it! enjoy your journey, I hope DH heals well!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey how is everyone today?

Feeling more myself today :happydance: just been sleeping loads :haha:
my dark circles will be gone at this rate :rofl:

Had my my midwife booking in today, the receptionist wrote my time down for 3.40pm but my appointment was 13.40pm :haha: just my luck!!!!

But the midwife still saw me :) it was the same one i had with Kian & Taylor so she remembered me :) and she is lovely..
Had my bloods done! and my free prescription form and she is coming to the house on the 31st to finish off the forms 

Oww and she changed my dates to due 12th September.... V fancy that!!!

:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## wannabeprego

As for me today I am farting up a storm...Luckily they are SBD's so DH hasnt noticed my problems on my end of the couch...:haha: LOL... Of course I am hoping it is an early pregnancy symptom.. Or it might be from these Fertilaid women pills that I am taking...:shrug:.. i also have been having weird stomach cramps the last few days, they are not like normal AF cramps, just real weird stomach twinges....and my nips are a bit like stingy and soar... I am feeling weird so far this cycle... hmmm... hopefully that is a good thing...

As far as the job situation, The phone interview that i had Monday for a recruiting position went good but I just found out that the pay for the job is kind of low and they only start you out at part time hours, and I need full time work right now, even though it was a work from home job which would have been cool, but i still need full time work right now and more $$...

So now I have 3 other job options left, one that I interview for on the 27th in the afternoon which is a help desk position, another one that is with a staffing agency that is an HR job, and the one that I already have been promised that i am supposed to start in two weeks, the only problem with the one that i have been promised is that the manager isnt responding to my emails that I sent her asking about health benefits/sick time etc... So i dont know if she changed her mind or what the heck is going on, it is the lowest paying job out of the bunch though and I am over qualified.. 

So in conclusion I am hoping that the HR job will work out because that is the one i want the most out of the bunch, and I got my BA degree recently in HR, so that is the area I want to work in.. so we shall see how this all plays out over the next 2 weeks....:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hey how is everyone today?
> 
> Feeling more myself today :happydance: just been sleeping loads :haha:
> my dark circles will be gone at this rate :rofl:
> 
> Had my my midwife booking in today, the receptionist wrote my time down for 3.40pm but my appointment was 13.40pm :haha: just my luck!!!!
> 
> But the midwife still saw me :) it was the same one i had with Kian & Taylor so she remembered me :) and she is lovely..
> Had my bloods done! and my free prescription form and she is coming to the house on the 31st to finish off the forms
> 
> Oww and she changed my dates to due 12th September.... V fancy that!!!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9:

I am glad to hear that everything is going good for you hun and that you are getting plenty of rest.....:thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> As for me today I am farting up a storm...Luckily they are SBD's so DH hasnt noticed my problems on my end of the couch...:haha: LOL... Of course I am hoping it is an early pregnancy symptom.. Or it might be from these Fertilaid women pills that I am taking...:shrug:.. i also have been having weird stomach cramps the last few days, they are not like normal AF cramps, just real weird stomach twinges....and my nips are a bit like stingy and soar... I am feeling weird so far this cycle... hmmm... hopefully that is a good thing...
> 
> As far as the job situation, The phone interview that i had Monday for a recruiting position went good but I just found out that the pay for the job is kind of low and they only start you out at part time hours, and I need full time work right now, even though it was a work from home job which would have been cool, but i still need full time work right now and more $$...
> 
> So now I have 3 other job options left, one that I interview for on the 27th in the afternoon which is a help desk position, another one that is with a staffing agency that is an HR job, and the one that I already have been promised that i am supposed to start in two weeks, the only problem with the one that i have been promised is that the manager isnt responding to my emails that I sent her asking about health benefits/sick time etc... So i dont know if she changed her mind or what the heck is going on, it is the lowest paying job out of the bunch though and I am over qualified..
> 
> So in conclusion I am hoping that the HR job will work out because that is the one i want the most out of the bunch, and I got my BA degree recently in HR, so that is the area I want to work in.. so we shall see how this all plays out over the next 2 weeks....:thumbup:

FARTING UP A STORM :haha::sick::huh::huh::huh: good job they are SBD's :haha:

My advice is anything that feels weird to normal is a 1% extra chance of a :bfp: :thumbup: so fingers crossed for you..

Glad your phone interview went well, Im sure which ever job you decide to go with will be best for you... so good luck to you hun:hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hey how is everyone today?
> 
> Feeling more myself today :happydance: just been sleeping loads :haha:
> my dark circles will be gone at this rate :rofl:
> 
> Had my my midwife booking in today, the receptionist wrote my time down for 3.40pm but my appointment was 13.40pm :haha: just my luck!!!!
> 
> But the midwife still saw me :) it was the same one i had with Kian & Taylor so she remembered me :) and she is lovely..
> Had my bloods done! and my free prescription form and she is coming to the house on the 31st to finish off the forms
> 
> Oww and she changed my dates to due 12th September.... V fancy that!!!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9:

Yay!! :dance: :dance: thats so cool!! :thumbup: My EDD is the 12th tooooo!! :happydance:

So glad to hear you're feeling better and feeling rested! :hugs: Yay for you getting the same midwife...I hope mine's nice too!! FX xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> As for me today I am farting up a storm...Luckily they are SBD's so DH hasnt noticed my problems on my end of the couch...:haha: LOL... Of course I am hoping it is an early pregnancy symptom.. Or it might be from these Fertilaid women pills that I am taking...:shrug:.. i also have been having weird stomach cramps the last few days, they are not like normal AF cramps, just real weird stomach twinges....and my nips are a bit like stingy and soar... I am feeling weird so far this cycle... hmmm... hopefully that is a good thing...
> 
> As far as the job situation, The phone interview that i had Monday for a recruiting position went good but I just found out that the pay for the job is kind of low and they only start you out at part time hours, and I need full time work right now, even though it was a work from home job which would have been cool, but i still need full time work right now and more $$...
> 
> So now I have 3 other job options left, one that I interview for on the 27th in the afternoon which is a help desk position, another one that is with a staffing agency that is an HR job, and the one that I already have been promised that i am supposed to start in two weeks, the only problem with the one that i have been promised is that the manager isnt responding to my emails that I sent her asking about health benefits/sick time etc... So i dont know if she changed her mind or what the heck is going on, it is the lowest paying job out of the bunch though and I am over qualified..
> 
> So in conclusion I am hoping that the HR job will work out because that is the one i want the most out of the bunch, and I got my BA degree recently in HR, so that is the area I want to work in.. so we shall see how this all plays out over the next 2 weeks....:thumbup:

Different is definitly good!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm a true believer in that!! Ooh I really hope that this is your month!! Good luck in getting the job you want and are qualified to do!! FX for you xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the good luck ladies...:flower:

Any of you ladies want to weigh in on my new thread i just started, any comments or feed back is welcome... :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-impact-does-ttc-have-your-career-choice.html


----------



## wannabeprego

https://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2011/01/20/exp.sbt.octomom.fetish.photos.hln?hpt=C2

OMG, the Octuplet mom has outdone herself with this one, she is such a weirdo.. LOL, i was at work cracking up laughing watching this!!! :haha:


----------



## BearClaire

Hey Ladies, 

Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:

Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?

Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.

I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us? 
Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.

OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?

After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.

Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:


----------



## reversal

BearClaire said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
> Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.
> 
> I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us?
> Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.
> 
> OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?
> 
> After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.
> 
> Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:

It is quiet now I think it may be because a few of us are pregnant and feeling like dirty so not on as much as we were, I wouldn't give up hope as where there is even a tiny amount of sperm there is hope. I really hope your dh's results are not as bad as the docs expecting :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

BearClaire said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
> Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.
> 
> I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us?
> Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.
> 
> OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?
> 
> After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.
> 
> Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:

@Bear, I am sorry about the tuff time you are having hun...:hugs::hugs:

I hope that when you get the SA done again the results are better. The amount of sperm can increase for up to 2 years after the reversal surgery so try to stay positive and hopeful even though I know it is not always easy hun...:hugs:Please remember that all it takes is one sperm to make it happen, and at least you know you are healthy so that is one good thing that you learned out of everything. 


One option I was going to look into after me and DH have been trying for a few years is artificial insemination. As long as your DH has some sperm that is a possibility and is cheaper than some of the other options fertility wise. I also am making my DH take Fertilaid vitamins to try to naturally increase his sperm count, and Fertilaid also has the count boost which increases the sperm count as well and DH has started taking that recently this month as well. 

Good luck to you hun... I really hope that your DH's next SA results are better...:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

reversal said:


> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
> Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.
> 
> I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us?
> Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.
> 
> OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?
> 
> After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.
> 
> Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:
> 
> It is quiet now I think it may be because a few of us are pregnant and feeling like dirty so not on as much as we were, I wouldn't give up hope as where there is even a tiny amount of sperm there is hope. I really hope your dh's results are not as bad as the docs expecting :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont mind if you ladies that are pregnant participate in the thread. I think it is inspirational that you ladies got pregnant after your DH's vas reversals and gives the girls that are left and still trying hope that we will get our BFP's soon as well!!! Please continue to participate in the thread because I am sure the ladies want to know how your pregnancys are pregressing and how you guys are doing!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Im still here girls.. just bben so tired:sleep::sleep::sleep:
All i do is sleep :haha:

Well my MS has got better thankfully still hav the yuk day or few hours but its not 24/7 :happydance:

We have SA results Wed evening:thumbup: 


I'll try and get online more when im not :sleep:


----------



## reversal

I'm still here just really tired all the time and now I'm back to work so dont get as much time on b & b I'm still having ms and my next scan is booked for 7th of feb 
my youngest son who's 7 was in a stropp as he'd been sent to bed for being naughty,, he shouted mam your not even pregnant your just FAT ha ha kids say the funniest of things 
hope you's are all well :kiss:


----------



## BearClaire

wannabeprego said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
> Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.
> 
> I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us?
> Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.
> 
> OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?
> 
> After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.
> 
> Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:
> 
> It is quiet now I think it may be because a few of us are pregnant and feeling like dirty so not on as much as we were, I wouldn't give up hope as where there is even a tiny amount of sperm there is hope. I really hope your dh's results are not as bad as the docs expecting :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mind if you ladies that are pregnant participate in the thread. I think it is inspirational that you ladies got pregnant after your DH's vas reversals and gives the girls that are left and still trying hope that we will get our BFP's soon as well!!! Please continue to participate in the thread because I am sure the ladies want to know how your pregnancys are pregressing and how you guys are doing!!!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I dont mind you preggers ladies sticking around and commenting, it is a nice reminder that it can still happen, and its nice to get your perspective on things!


----------



## BearClaire

wannabeprego said:


> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
> Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.
> 
> I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us?
> Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.
> 
> OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?
> 
> After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.
> 
> Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:
> 
> @Bear, I am sorry about the tuff time you are having hun...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope that when you get the SA done again the results are better. The amount of sperm can increase for up to 2 years after the reversal surgery so try to stay positive and hopeful even though I know it is not always easy hun...:hugs:Please remember that all it takes is one sperm to make it happen, and at least you know you are healthy so that is one good thing that you learned out of everything.
> 
> 
> One option I was going to look into after me and DH have been trying for a few years is artificial insemination. As long as your DH has some sperm that is a possibility and is cheaper than some of the other options fertility wise. I also am making my DH take Fertilaid vitamins to try to naturally increase his sperm count, and Fertilaid also has the count boost which increases the sperm count as well and DH has started taking that recently this month as well.
> 
> Good luck to you hun... I really hope that your DH's next SA results are better...:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks wannabeprego thats what i wanted to hear O:)

I just cant believe that a fertility doctor went straight for ICSI, he wouldnt suggest anything else!
I was thinking about AI, but think that would definately kill the mood of :sex:

OH has been taking Zinc and Selenium for a couple of months now which i read was good at increasing the count, we also exercise and eat quite healthy so not sure what he should be trying now?


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls :wave:

I for one am glad to see the preggy wags still coming here! As has been said above it's a positive thing!

BearClaire, I get the feeling that those docs want us to keep them in their well-paid work by having difficult and expensive treatments we don't really need. The surgeon who did my OH's reversal was like that. We spoke to him a few months after the op asking for a proper SA and he basically said oh we just do the 'sperm is/isn't present one, if pregnancy hasn't occurred within 6-9 months you will be looking at assisted conception. :shock:
I'm sorry but feck that! We went for the reversal because we wanted a chance at natural conception, not to mention that assisted conception costs several times as much and we had to really scrape to afford the vr in the first place!

Since the SA OH has been on wellman conception. It's got lots of good things for :spermy: including zinc and selenium. I've heard good things about it on here :)
We do eat pretty healthily too, I've also managed to get him to stop going to the pub as much :dohh:

Here's hoping!

Best of luck x


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi ladies! :wave:

I'm still here too!! I get home from work feeling so tired and if I get online, it takes up all my energy just to read posts and catch-up so I'm normally too tired to post myself! :dohh: I'm still doing my Uni degree so I should be doing that when I get home from work, but my body just wants to sleep so studying is soooooooooo hard at the minute and my MS is just starting to make an appearance, (just the feeling ill biit, not actually being ill...yet).

I'm glad you ladies still enjoy our company, I know I did when I was still TTC, it was the wags who had got their bfp's that gave me hope even after DH's low SA results, I never gave up believing and I'm sure thats why it worked for us! So dont give up, never!! PMA all the way!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## tallybee

If the preggy wags all buggered off we'd have no thread left! Stay and keep the PMA up and keep us in hope!!


----------



## BearClaire

tallybee said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> I for one am glad to see the preggy wags still coming here! As has been said above it's a positive thing!
> 
> BearClaire, I get the feeling that those docs want us to keep them in their well-paid work by having difficult and expensive treatments we don't really need. The surgeon who did my OH's reversal was like that. We spoke to him a few months after the op asking for a proper SA and he basically said oh we just do the 'sperm is/isn't present one, if pregnancy hasn't occurred within 6-9 months you will be looking at assisted conception. :shock:
> I'm sorry but feck that! We went for the reversal because we wanted a chance at natural conception, not to mention that assisted conception costs several times as much and we had to really scrape to afford the vr in the first place!
> 
> Since the SA OH has been on wellman conception. It's got lots of good things for :spermy: including zinc and selenium. I've heard good things about it on here :)
> We do eat pretty healthily too, I've also managed to get him to stop going to the pub as much :dohh:
> 
> Here's hoping!
> 
> Best of luck x

Thanks tallybee i think your right. 

When all of your OH's had their SA how long did you, erm..... :blush: wait inbetween deposits? They say 2 to 3 days, but which one? The one where he had the worst results was 2 days, so do you think we should wait 3 days, see if it improves?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bear clair before my DH had to give his SA he had to wait 3 days.....:flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

BearClaire said:


> Thanks tallybee i think your right.
> 
> When all of your OH's had their SA how long did you, erm..... :blush: wait inbetween deposits? They say 2 to 3 days, but which one? The one where he had the worst results was 2 days, so do you think we should wait 3 days, see if it improves?

My clinic told us to abstain for a week!!! :shock: but we couldnt do that as DH was ill, so if we didnt do it it would have been like over two weeks, so we last did it 3days before. But here is a post by TheMilkMan, he posted on a thread I started when I first got my results, its quite interesting as he's had afew SA's done with very different results! Interesting to see it from a bloke's point of view too!:thumbup:


_"That's great news. Shows that even with a low sperm count, conception is possible, and the odds are not necessarily too highly stacked against you.

I've taken semen analysis tests before, and have had widely fluctuating sperm counts. The first time i did a sample I abstained for 3 days, and had a count of around 30 million/ml, with good motility and normal form. Then a few months later, took another one, and abstained for about 18 hours (I felt really bad as they had asked me to abstain for 3-5 days, but being a young guy with a lot of energy , this is a difficult feat), in this one my sperm count was around 3x as high (around 90million/ml), although the motility and normal forms was a bit lower.

This goes to show that sperm properties fluctuate so widely over time, more so than abstinence can have an impact.

Also another thing I know, is that even the most fertile of guys are not fertile all the time. It's not uncommon for a guy to be at low fertility for 6 months, and then all of a sudden his fertility will rise, and result in pregnancy. So don't feel too disconcerted about semen analysis. Getting pregnant is much about timing and luck."_

Interesting stuff ay? xx


----------



## tallybee

BearClaire said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> I for one am glad to see the preggy wags still coming here! As has been said above it's a positive thing!
> 
> BearClaire, I get the feeling that those docs want us to keep them in their well-paid work by having difficult and expensive treatments we don't really need. The surgeon who did my OH's reversal was like that. We spoke to him a few months after the op asking for a proper SA and he basically said oh we just do the 'sperm is/isn't present one, if pregnancy hasn't occurred within 6-9 months you will be looking at assisted conception. :shock:
> I'm sorry but feck that! We went for the reversal because we wanted a chance at natural conception, not to mention that assisted conception costs several times as much and we had to really scrape to afford the vr in the first place!
> 
> Since the SA OH has been on wellman conception. It's got lots of good things for :spermy: including zinc and selenium. I've heard good things about it on here :)
> We do eat pretty healthily too, I've also managed to get him to stop going to the pub as much :dohh:
> 
> Here's hoping!
> 
> Best of luck x
> 
> Thanks tallybee i think your right.
> 
> When all of your OH's had their SA how long did you, erm..... :blush: wait inbetween deposits? They say 2 to 3 days, but which one? The one where he had the worst results was 2 days, so do you think we should wait 3 days, see if it improves?Click to expand...

They said to wait at least 2 but no longer than 7 days, it was actually 3 at the time of the, eh, deposit :wacko:

I don't know if it would really improve with an extra day. Thing I've been thinking is that since we tend to bd most days anyway, so any result taken after days of abstention wouldn't be what was actually getting to the right place anyway iyswim. But that would obviously depend on your normal amount of/length of time between bd.

Who knows... it's a minefield. We're just hoping that it'll improve by the next SA in March. Hope your OH's does too x


----------



## BearClaire

Hmmm, so many different bits of info! No wonder we're second guessing all that we do!

Well, i think we'll do 2 days seeming as thats what we do around O so it would be good to know what the quantity and quality are like for that time.

I've got to go for this 3 day blood test on Monday, i wonder if it will show low hormones for the beginning of my cycle, seeming as i always spot 2 days before AF?

Whats everyone's plans for their next cycle? Will you be doing anything different?
I'm thinking about taking Vitamin B6 to help with the spotting.


----------



## wannabeprego

This cycle I am on the Fertilaid Women vitamins, and my Women's Centrum multivitamin that contains folic acid. DH is on the Fertilaid Men's vitamin and the boost count by Fertilaid as well. We use Preseed if we need any lubrication when we have :sex:, but this cycle we tried to use little to none. I also tried elevating my hips with pillows on my back after we get done having :sex: and leaving my legs up in the air for 10 to 15 minutes after during my fertile window. Me and DH had :sex: every day of my fertile window and the day after I OV'ed. Leading up to my fertile window we had :sex: at a minimum of every other day...I also have stopped drinking coffee because of fear of what the caffeine might be doing to me fertility wise and have switched to a cup of hot tea in the morning instead because it has less caffeine, and I have been drinking decaff sodas as well....Hopefully all of this stuff will work and I will get my BFP soon!!!:thumbup:

I bought soft cups but I didnt try them out yet, I am trying to get over my fear of inserting them and worrying I wont be able to pull them back out once it is up in there...:wacko: i did buy the artificial insemination kit, but DH was moaning and groaning about helping me with it, and I figured i wont bust it out until a later cycle if we dont have any luck this month with :sex: the old fashioned way. 

Something unusual for me this cycle is slight nausea in the early mornings and I have never gotten this before, but I am not sure if it is from my Fertilaid women vitamins that I started this month or not??? I also am not having my normal AF cramps and instead I have been having weird stomach cramps and twinges. I have really soar boobs but I get that every month and have been gassy..Wish me luck:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

BearClaire said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Looks like this thread has gone a little quiet! Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> Well last week i had an appointment with a fertility doctor who said that me spotting a couple of days before :witch: is normal and wont do anything. He did an internal ultrasound and said everything was fine, and has given me a blood test for day 3 of my cycle. I cant really remember what this is testing for! Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Here comes the nasty part, OH was there and the doctor had his SA results and said, because i'm fine, the problem is with him and we shouldnt wait around so we should go STRAIGHT for ICSI!!!!!!!! :cry:
> Well shock doesnt even cover what i've been going through this past week.
> 
> I cannot believe that is the only option that he can give us?
> Well, we went to the Fertility show last year and got a name of a doctor who said he could help, and that ICSI/IVF should not be the first thing we go for.
> 
> OH has got to have another SA from our GP before she will refer him so i wonder what the results will be 9 months after reversal?
> 
> After the fantastic results from this thread should i still have hope for us? His results were pretty poor.
> 
> Opinions PLEASE!! :cry:
> 
> @Bear, I am sorry about the tuff time you are having hun...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope that when you get the SA done again the results are better. The amount of sperm can increase for up to 2 years after the reversal surgery so try to stay positive and hopeful even though I know it is not always easy hun...:hugs:Please remember that all it takes is one sperm to make it happen, and at least you know you are healthy so that is one good thing that you learned out of everything.
> 
> 
> One option I was going to look into after me and DH have been trying for a few years is artificial insemination. As long as your DH has some sperm that is a possibility and is cheaper than some of the other options fertility wise. I also am making my DH take Fertilaid vitamins to try to naturally increase his sperm count, and Fertilaid also has the count boost which increases the sperm count as well and DH has started taking that recently this month as well.
> 
> Good luck to you hun... I really hope that your DH's next SA results are better...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks wannabeprego thats what i wanted to hear O:)
> 
> I just cant believe that a fertility doctor went straight for ICSI, he wouldnt suggest anything else!
> I was thinking about AI, but think that would definately kill the mood of :sex:
> 
> OH has been taking Zinc and Selenium for a couple of months now which i read was good at increasing the count, we also exercise and eat quite healthy so not sure what he should be trying now?Click to expand...

I did buy an artificial insemination kit for use at home, but I havent gotten around to using it yet, The reason why I wanted to try it is because I felt like most of DH's :spermy: was running out of me right after we had sex and I figured it might be good to try to insert the swimmers deeper into me with the AI kit during my fertile window, But as i just said in my last post we havent used it yet because DH wasnt willing to help and it is hard to do it myslef since i cant see what the heck I am doing down there...:blush::haha:

The Artificial Insemination i was suggesting in the previous post of this thread was the kind you get done professionaly in the DR's office, where the DR washes and seperates the good sperm from the bad and when you are OV'ing they insert them for you in the office, They also may make u take fertility drugs tomake sure you are OV'ing so they can time the insertion correctly. This is a cheaper ferility option vrs some of the more expensive ones like IVF....

Here is an article on the AI I was suggesting as an alternative for me and my DH in the future if I dont get prego the old fashioned way....

https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/artificial-insemination


----------



## tallybee

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My first ever positive Ov test, a smile on the Clearblue digital, Yehaaa :D CD13... of who knows what length any more but it's a + !!

:sex: and headstands tonight!!!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

BearClaire said:


> Hmmm, so many different bits of info! No wonder we're second guessing all that we do!
> 
> Well, i think we'll do 2 days seeming as thats what we do around O so it would be good to know what the quantity and quality are like for that time.
> 
> I've got to go for this 3 day blood test on Monday, i wonder if it will show low hormones for the beginning of my cycle, seeming as i always spot 2 days before AF?
> 
> Whats everyone's plans for their next cycle? Will you be doing anything different?
> I'm thinking about taking Vitamin B6 to help with the spotting.

Hi BearClaire, i took B6 as i always spotted before my period and the month i took it i got my bfp! i took a B6 complex- 50 you can get them from holland and barrets :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My first ever positive Ov test, a smile on the Clearblue digital, Yehaaa :D CD13... of who knows what length any more but it's a + !!
> 
> :sex: and headstands tonight!!!

Wooo HOOO!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope that you can get in lots of :sex:!!!!! Good luck honey!!!!

I remember the first time /i got a positive OPK it was on the same brand as that, I was so excited when i saw that smiley face for the first time!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG, girls it is so cold here today, -4 degrees at my job and the heat isnt working in my building this morning, my hands felt like they were about to freeze off at my desk.. I am thinking of putting on my gloves at my desk..LOL

Where I am originally from further up north, it is -21 degrees right now!!! This is nutz, i hate the cold!!!:wacko:

Is it cold where you ladies are as well?


----------



## tallybee

I reckon supplement pills can have a nauseating effect... OH always gags after taking his bless him :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@tally, i am not so sure, here is what has been happening with me...

I have been having nausea early in the morning for the last 4 days, like when I get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night, or when I first wake up early in the morning, before I eat or drink anything, once I eat and drink I always feel better.

Today I didnt have any nausea in the morning, but just now well I am at work right before I was able to go to lunch I started getting nauseous again.. once I ate and drank I feel better. I have never felt like this before with any of my other cycles so I am hoping that it is a sign of pregnancy for me this cycle.

I am a little paranoid though that it is because I am taking new vitamins, the Fertilaid women's ones, since i have never used them before until this cycle, But, i have used my daily vitamins before and prenatal vitamins and never got nauseous before... so i dont think it is my prenatals...i also posted a thread in the first tri to ask how early the girls felt nauseous and some of them felt nauseas this early on, so i hope this is a good sign for me this month , since it is a new symptom.. so wish me luck....


----------



## reversal

tallybee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My first ever positive Ov test, a smile on the Clearblue digital, Yehaaa :D CD13... of who knows what length any more but it's a + !!
> 
> :sex: and headstands tonight!!!

great now its non stop :sex:
so have lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for luck x


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies!! :wave:

@tally- :dance: yay for getting your +opk!!! Fab news!! Get in loads of :sex:

@wannabe- Different is always a goooood sign!!! I wish you the best of luck for you and all the other ladies that this will be your months!!! :thumbup: so lots of :dust: :dust: being sent your way!! 

As for trying things differently, my last cycle, I hadn't started on any vits (only folic acid) and neither had DH at that point, but after we :sex: I 'held' it in then pushed my legs in the air, DH rammed a pillow under me hips and I lay there for about 10mins each time, so I can't say whether it was that that did it or not, but i got my BFP and it was my first month using that 'tip' to keep it in xx

That insemination that the docs do is called IUI and a VR wag on here got her bfp recently after TTC after VR for a while, SeeJay her name is, also Seoj is trying that method too!! 

xx


----------



## BearClaire

tallybee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My first ever positive Ov test, a smile on the Clearblue digital, Yehaaa :D CD13... of who knows what length any more but it's a + !!
> 
> :sex: and headstands tonight!!!

Tallybee i'm so happy for you! Every month i get a smiley face its the BEST news!! :happydance:

It really puts you in a positive mood all throughout the 2ww.

Non stop :sex: for you woohoo!!!


----------



## BearClaire

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, so many different bits of info! No wonder we're second guessing all that we do!
> 
> Well, i think we'll do 2 days seeming as thats what we do around O so it would be good to know what the quantity and quality are like for that time.
> 
> I've got to go for this 3 day blood test on Monday, i wonder if it will show low hormones for the beginning of my cycle, seeming as i always spot 2 days before AF?
> 
> Whats everyone's plans for their next cycle? Will you be doing anything different?
> I'm thinking about taking Vitamin B6 to help with the spotting.
> 
> Hi BearClaire, i took B6 as i always spotted before my period and the month i took it i got my bfp! i took a B6 complex- 50 you can get them from holland and barrets :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well if my mind wasnt made up before it certainly is now! 

What day of your cycle did you start taking it?


----------



## ababytogether

Hi, could you advise what tablets would be good for my hubbie to take, only just had vr but want to try anything incase his analysis is low, what are best ones out there, i take folic acid, any recommendations for myself....


----------



## reversal

ababytogether said:


> Hi, could you advise what tablets would be good for my hubbie to take, only just had vr but want to try anything incase his analysis is low, what are best ones out there, i take folic acid, any recommendations for myself....

congratulations on the vr hope your dh is doing ok, my dh used concieve plus we bought them from boots :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Hi, could you advise what tablets would be good for my hubbie to take, only just had vr but want to try anything incase his analysis is low, what are best ones out there, i take folic acid, any recommendations for myself....

Wellman conception has had good things said about it on here - my OH's on that now!


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies!! :wave:
> 
> @tally- :dance: yay for getting your +opk!!! Fab news!! Get in loads of :sex:
> 
> @wannabe- Different is always a goooood sign!!! I wish you the best of luck for you and all the other ladies that this will be your months!!! :thumbup: so lots of :dust: :dust: being sent your way!!
> 
> As for trying things differently, my last cycle, I hadn't started on any vits (only folic acid) and neither had DH at that point, but after we :sex: I 'held' it in then pushed my legs in the air, DH rammed a pillow under me hips and I lay there for about 10mins each time, so I can't say whether it was that that did it or not, but i got my BFP and it was my first month using that 'tip' to keep it in xx
> 
> That insemination that the docs do is called IUI and a VR wag on here got her bfp recently after TTC after VR for a while, SeeJay her name is, also Seoj is trying that method too!!
> 
> xx

Yay for legs in the air! Got OH home from work last night, he INSISTED that after we bd, I was to stay in bed and let him take care of everything around the house, sort the kids out EVERYTHING! Bliss lol!

After that, :spermy: MUST have gotten to the right place...


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

BearClaire said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, so many different bits of info! No wonder we're second guessing all that we do!
> 
> Well, i think we'll do 2 days seeming as thats what we do around O so it would be good to know what the quantity and quality are like for that time.
> 
> I've got to go for this 3 day blood test on Monday, i wonder if it will show low hormones for the beginning of my cycle, seeming as i always spot 2 days before AF?
> 
> Whats everyone's plans for their next cycle? Will you be doing anything different?
> I'm thinking about taking Vitamin B6 to help with the spotting.
> 
> Hi BearClaire, i took B6 as i always spotted before my period and the month i took it i got my bfp! i took a B6 complex- 50 you can get them from holland and barrets :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if my mind wasnt made up before it certainly is now!
> 
> What day of your cycle did you start taking it?Click to expand...

i started taking them on cd9 :thumbup: worth a go i recommend them:happydance:



ababytogether said:


> Hi, could you advise what tablets would be good for my hubbie to take, only just had vr but want to try anything incase his analysis is low, what are best ones out there, i take folic acid, any recommendations for myself....


my DH took pregnacare wellman conception from boots it was the his and hers one:thumbup:


tallybee said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Hi, could you advise what tablets would be good for my hubbie to take, only just had vr but want to try anything incase his analysis is low, what are best ones out there, i take folic acid, any recommendations for myself....
> 
> Wellman conception has had good things said about it on here - my OH's on that now!Click to expand...

congrats on your pos OPK loads od :sex: and :dust: now then hun xx


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Hi, could you advise what tablets would be good for my hubbie to take, only just had vr but want to try anything incase his analysis is low, what are best ones out there, i take folic acid, any recommendations for myself....

I am making my DH take the Fertilaid Men vitamin and the Fertilaid boost count... i have no idea if it is helping, but i sure hope so, eventually if i dont get prego than i will have DH do another SA to find out for sure....Good luck to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone DH is recovering well

Also I am taking Folic Acid and was wondering whether you think I should take something else, I have heard about Prenatal tablets but have never taken any before and therefore am unsure if what ones to try, nothing that stops me from going toilet, I am usually anaemic throughout my pregnancy so is anyone or has anyone taken Pregnacare?? and do I take this instead of my Folic Acid!!?

Sorry for all the q's!!


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Thanks everyone DH is recovering well
> 
> Also I am taking Folic Acid and was wondering whether you think I should take something else, I have heard about Prenatal tablets but have never taken any before and therefore am unsure if what ones to try, nothing that stops me from going toilet, I am usually anaemic throughout my pregnancy so is anyone or has anyone taken Pregnacare?? and do I take this instead of my Folic Acid!!?
> 
> Sorry for all the q's!!

Hi :wave:
 
I'm taking pregnacare conception, the only side effect I have noticed is brightly-coloured wee! :wacko:

You don't need to take folic acid in addition to it, and it also says on the packet that it can be taken once pregnant too.


----------



## reversal

good luck with the appointment tomorrow sarah :happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> good luck with the appointment tomorrow sarah :happydance:

Thank you its at 6.30pm so i'll let you all know as soon as we get back... well we know he has at least 1 swimmer :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, it looks like I am snowed in today, I didn&#8217;t go into work today because the roads are a nightmare where my job is located out on the back roads, hilly, country roads. We are getting another storm here and this first part is just the beginning, it is supposed to get worse this afternoon and overnight!!!:wacko::wacko: ugghhh, I am so sick of the snow..

As for me I am stuck in limbo in the 2WW, and getting the faint barely there second lines on my HPT's, and I have a thread in the HPT gallery going as well. I am the queen of evaps though so I am not getting excited yet about the second lines I am getting. I stopped taking the Fertilaid vitamins to see if the nausea would go away, and I still felt slightly nauseous after lunch yesterday, and early this morning, so I don&#8217;t know what to think of this unusual symptom.... I got real bad cramps for a few minutes this morning, and I thought AF was going to show, but there is no sign of her yet though... so I am trying to stay positive!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the appointment tomorrow sarah :happydance:
> 
> Thank you its at 6.30pm so i'll let you all know as soon as we get back... well we know he has at least 1 swimmer :haha:Click to expand...

Good luck, I bet he will have pretty good results, just based on how quick u got prego after the procedure, please keep us updated!!:thumbup:


----------



## BearClaire

wannabeprego said:


> As for me I am stuck in limbo in the 2WW, and getting the faint barely there second lines on my HPT's, and I have a thread in the HPT gallery going as well. I am the queen of evaps though so I am not getting excited yet about the second lines I am getting. I stopped taking the Fertilaid vitamins to see if the nausea would go away, and I still felt slightly nauseous after lunch yesterday, and early this morning, so I dont know what to think of this unusual symptom.... I got real bad cramps for a few minutes this morning, and I thought AF was going to show, but there is no sign of her yet though... so I am trying to stay positive!!!:winkwink:

OOOOH!!!!!!!!! That sounds very positive! :happydance:
How many DPO are you?

Keep us posted please!


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, it looks like I am snowed in today, I didnt go into work today because the roads are a nightmare where my job is located out on the back roads, hilly, country roads. We are getting another storm here and this first part is just the beginning, it is supposed to get worse this afternoon and overnight!!!:wacko::wacko: ugghhh, I am so sick of the snow..
> 
> As for me I am stuck in limbo in the 2WW, and getting the faint barely there second lines on my HPT's, and I have a thread in the HPT gallery going as well. I am the queen of evaps though so I am not getting excited yet about the second lines I am getting. I stopped taking the Fertilaid vitamins to see if the nausea would go away, and I still felt slightly nauseous after lunch yesterday, and early this morning, so I dont know what to think of this unusual symptom.... I got real bad cramps for a few minutes this morning, and I thought AF was going to show, but there is no sign of her yet though... so I am trying to stay positive!!!:winkwink:

That does sound promising!!!


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> good luck with the appointment tomorrow sarah :happydance:
> 
> Thank you its at 6.30pm so i'll let you all know as soon as we get back... well we know he has at least 1 swimmer :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: 
At least one :spermy:
I bet there's more than one lol

Good luck hope to hear back soon!
x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks girls, I do hope it means that I am on the road to my BFP this cycle!!!:thumbup:


Look what I just found online, a Sperm Check Fertility test for use at home???

Here is the link to it:

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermcheck-fertility.html

I wonder if it actually works, :shrug:it probably would be nice for us VR Wags ladies concerned about our DH's :spermy: count.....


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Well girls 2 bits of NEWS

had a letter off my GP today about my urine sample the midwife took last week, it came back with traces of blood in my urine :shrug: and i have had to do another one today so im not sure what that means maybe a urine infection??


And secondly we had our SA results today,
Mr Chen said that we have sperm present and then he said atually you have alot more than normally to be expected :happydance:

Overall sperm count was 257 million :thumbup:
Sperm count per ml was 52.5million per ml :thumbup:
and 15% sluggish/non swimmers but he said with the higher count that the % per ml is tiny... 
He also said the ejaculate quality is higher too, whatever this means think he meant the amount he ejaculates :haha:
and he would expect this to improve by the 12mth mark:)

So we are really please


----------



## wannabeprego

Wow Mrs Rich, those are great numbers!!! I figured they were good since you got prego very quick after the VR!!!! Thats great news!!!

Sorry about the problem with blood in your urine... :hugs: I hope that it isnt anything serious and that it resolves itself over time... :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Sarah those numbers are phenomenal!!! Well he's not called Sperminator for nothing :haha:

Hope you get answers re. possible urine infection soon, I have to say I had them recurring it seemed like all the time when I was preg with my daughter, apparently it's common when pg :shrug:



> Look what I just found online, a Sperm Check Fertility test for use at home???
> 
> Here is the link to it:
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com...fertility.html

Yeah I have seen that before on my obsessive ttc-related internet trawling... 

I thought at the time that it probably wouldn't be much use to us VR wags since it seems to only say Yes (above 20 million/ml) or No (below 20 million/ml)

Since it's normally expected for guys having had a V and VR to have lesser counts and more abnormalities, it wouldn't really tell us much :(

It would be fab to be able to do an in-depth SA at home! How great would that be lol it would become like another POAS-type obsession for us :blush: All we'd have to do would be to convince our fellas to provide us with regular samples :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tallybee, I guess that home testing kit wouldnt work good for us VR Wags girls since it only looks at volume...:dohh: But it would of been nice if we could do it from home, lol...:haha:

We got a bad snow storm lastnight, about 10 inches fell here today. My job closed down today because they didnt have any power there, i bet all of the snow took down some of the power lines since my job is out in the hills on the backroads, so it was nice I got the day off from work.

I do have a job interview this afternoon so I was worried about getting dug out and getting out of my subdivision because normally no one plows our subdivision. Me and DH were starting to shovel out our driveway and our neighbor came by with his snow blower and cleared the driveway for us, so that was nice of him and it saved us alot of work. My husband tried to see if he could get my car out of my driveway and got stuck, so i was about to reschdule my job interview for this afternoon, and my neighbor told us that our subdivision will get plowed if we get over 10 inches of snow, so we were told that the subdivision should be cleared out soon and if not my neighbor has a 4 wheel drive truck and was offering to drive me to my interview if they didnt clear the snow from our subdivision yet.Since we have just recently moved here over the summer when it snows no-one clears out the subdivision and i didnt know why, i found out from the neighbor that they only plow it when we get over 10 inches of snow... So we have 2 really sweet neighbors, two old retirees. :flower: Long story short our sub division just glot cleared out, :thumbup:they had a bob cat and a caterpillar out there clearing out so i wont have any problems getting to my interview this afternoon...so wish me luck with my interview this afternoon....:happydance:


Some SS from me, i had naseau this morning before I ate and drank and just a little while againn i gagged with a dry heave, ohhhh, i hope that i am prego because if i am not i dont know what is making me naseous since I stopped taking the fertilaid vitamins so i know it wasnt those... I am taking hard cnadies and water to my interview today since that seems to help when i start feeling naseous....:thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Good luck hon! FX that this nausea is a sign for you :dust:

How did the interview go? xxx


----------



## littlelou6

Its very quiet here lately!! My OH's reversal is in 2 weeks today!! Hope it goes quickly. How is everyone??? x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Its very quiet here lately!! My OH's reversal is in 2 weeks today!! Hope it goes quickly. How is everyone??? x

Hiya :flower:

Yeah it' been quieter lately, since some wags got their :bfp:s and others have taken a break from the whole TTC rollercoaster. We're still here though :)

Oooh all the best for your OH's op! I'm sure he'll be fine!

I am officially in the 2ww... that smiley on Monday has given me a lot of hope though, my first ever +opk, OH made me stay in bed for hours after bd for 3 days in a row! I could get used to him coming in from work, taking me to bed and then sorting everything out while I lay there with a book lol! Loads of pillows under my bum to keep it all in :wacko: so fingers crossed! 2ww is such a drag lol.


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Its very quiet here lately!! My OH's reversal is in 2 weeks today!! Hope it goes quickly. How is everyone??? x
> 
> Hiya :flower:
> 
> Yeah it' been quieter lately, since some wags got their :bfp:s and others have taken a break from the whole TTC rollercoaster. We're still here though :)
> 
> Oooh all the best for your OH's op! I'm sure he'll be fine!
> 
> I am officially in the 2ww... that smiley on Monday has given me a lot of hope though, my first ever +opk, OH made me stay in bed for hours after bd for 3 days in a row! I could get used to him coming in from work, taking me to bed and then sorting everything out while I lay there with a book lol! Loads of pillows under my bum to keep it all in :wacko: so fingers crossed! 2ww is such a drag lol.Click to expand...

I hope my OH will be like that too!! fx'd for you hun hope you get your :bfp: very soon! I'd be left on my qwn then :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Nah you'll not be totally on your own here... I totally back our policy of ladies who've had their bfp continuing to post on this thread! Gives us hope :D
:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, i did get the job!!!:thumbup: But, I am waiting to hear back from this HR job that I want really bad more than the one I just got, I am waiting to get an interview scheduled for when the company does their next round of hiring and training. But at least looking on the bright side I know I have a job either way since my temp job is going to be ending soon. Good luck and baby dust to you Tally, I hope the :spermy: catches the egg! :dust: :dust:

@littlelou, good luck with your OH's reversal.:thumbup:

As for me, I am trying to figure out if AF is starting or if this is implantation bleeding. It is very light so far, the blood is only light pink and mixed with like the dark brown dried blood with like a snotty kind of a texture to it, (sorry if TMI) 

I will know if full blown AF arrives because the blood will get much heavier and much darker as the day progresses if it is AF.. Gosh i really hope it is implantation. My maxi pad only has two small light brown spots on it so far....:shrug: Hmmmmm.... I will update once i find out for sure....:wacko::wacko:


----------



## tallybee

Great that you have a job hon! 
FX for you! Hoping that you are having implantation rather than the :witch: 

x


----------



## reversal

congratulations on the job :happydance:, i'll keep my fingers crossed its implantation bleed not :witch: :dust::dust:
littlelou good luck with the op I hope it all goes well for you's both :hugs:

I'm 11 weeks now I had a scan yesterday and baby was fine, I have alot of heartburn and nausea but thats starting to subside a little so I have now function normally :haha:


----------



## tallybee

reversal said:


> congratulations on the job :happydance:, i'll keep my fingers crossed its implantation bleed not :witch: :dust::dust:
> littlelou good luck with the op I hope it all goes well for you's both :hugs:
> 
> I'm 11 weeks now I had a scan yesterday and baby was fine, I have alot of heartburn and nausea but thats starting to subside a little so I have now function normally :haha:

:happydance: 
That's brilliant hon :D x


----------



## Chocogirl

Hello girls,

Just wanted to offer you all some hope... Got my BFP on Wednesday after 5 cycles trying. VR was done mid September and V was done 21 years previously. The results of our 11 week SA were not particularly good - only 3million per ml and apparently lots of heads and tails. Never thought this would happen to me, had spent the last 7 years of being together thinking I would never have a baby, but so glad I bit the bullet last May and told DH how much I wanted to have a baby, and he changed his mind. Sorry for the essay. I have been reading all your messages over the last couple of months and getting encouragement from them, thankyou!
xxx:flower::flower:


----------



## reversal

Chocogirl said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to offer you all some hope... Got my BFP on Wednesday after 5 cycles trying. VR was done mid September and V was done 21 years previously. The results of our 11 week SA were not particularly good - only 3million per ml and apparently lots of heads and tails. Never thought this would happen to me, had spent the last 7 years of being together thinking I would never have a baby, but so glad I bit the bullet last May and told DH how much I wanted to have a baby, and he changed his mind. Sorry for the essay. I have been reading all your messages over the last couple of months and getting encouragement from them, thankyou!
> xxx:flower::flower:

congratulations hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Chocogirl said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to offer you all some hope... Got my BFP on Wednesday after 5 cycles trying. VR was done mid September and V was done 21 years previously. The results of our 11 week SA were not particularly good - only 3million per ml and apparently lots of heads and tails. Never thought this would happen to me, had spent the last 7 years of being together thinking I would never have a baby, but so glad I bit the bullet last May and told DH how much I wanted to have a baby, and he changed his mind. Sorry for the essay. I have been reading all your messages over the last couple of months and getting encouragement from them, thankyou!
> xxx:flower::flower:

Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 mths to you xxxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

reversal said:


> I'm 11 weeks now I had a scan yesterday and baby was fine, I have alot of heartburn and nausea but thats starting to subside a little so I have now function normally :haha:


:cloud9:thats brilliant news!!! yayy! for the nausea subsiding! my has too now and it feels great to be a little bit more human :haha: Still get worn out but the nausea was the worse:nope:

Congrats again x


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, well the :witch: came late lastnight because it turned to the dark red heavier bleeding, so here I am at CD2 all over again. :cry:

Wow, i never knew that TTC would hurt so bad, I had these really sad dreams lastnight, in the dream I think I was like years in the future crying because we still didnt have a baby, and I was looking at our empty spare room crying because it should have been made into a baby's room by that time.

Ugghh, I woke up crying this morning, I couldnt help it. Even though I tried to convince myself that I wasnt going to get upset this time and spoil my weekend, but that turned out to be easier said than done. 

I am so ready to have a baby now, I have finished my education, we have a house with a room waiting to be transformed into a nursery, my DH and i have a great relationship and have been together 9 years, DH has reached his career and education goals as well and is home after working overseas for almost 7 years on and off. Also my mom is 75 years old and I dont know how much longer she is going to be around, although of course I hope she lives to be 100, I really want her to meet her grandchild. 

I am the youngest out of a large family, I have 8 nieces and nephews and i am the only one who doesnt have a baby yet...sigh...:nope:

Thanks for supporting me girls and cheering me on every month...:hugs: It means alot because the only other person that knows what I go through every month with TTC is my DH, i dont talk to anyone else about the emotional rollercoaster I go through every month and all of the tears I shed.:hugs::flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Chocogirl said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to offer you all some hope... Got my BFP on Wednesday after 5 cycles trying. VR was done mid September and V was done 21 years previously. The results of our 11 week SA were not particularly good - only 3million per ml and apparently lots of heads and tails. Never thought this would happen to me, had spent the last 7 years of being together thinking I would never have a baby, but so glad I bit the bullet last May and told DH how much I wanted to have a baby, and he changed his mind. Sorry for the essay. I have been reading all your messages over the last couple of months and getting encouragement from them, thankyou!
> xxx:flower::flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/24294.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Reversal and MrsRich, I am so glad to hear that both of you girls are feeling better after being so sick!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, well the :witch: came late lastnight because it turned to the dark red heavier bleeding, so here I am at CD2 all over again. :cry:
> 
> Wow, i never knew that TTC would hurt so bad, I had these really sad dreams lastnight, in the dream I think I was like years in the future crying because we still didnt have a baby, and I was looking at our empty spare room crying because it should have been made into a baby's room by that time.
> 
> Ugghh, I woke up crying this morning, I couldnt help it. Even though I tried to convince myself that I wasnt going to get upset this time and spoil my weekend, but that turned out to be easier said than done.
> 
> I am so ready to have a baby now, I have finished my education, we have a house with a room waiting to be transformed into a nursery, my DH and i have a great relationship and have been together 9 years, DH has reached his career and education goals as well and is home after working overseas for almost 7 years on and off. Also my mom is 75 years old and I dont know how much longer she is going to be around, although of course I hope she lives to be 100, I really want her to meet her grandchild.
> 
> I am the youngest out of a large family, I have 8 nieces and nephews and i am the only one who doesnt have a baby yet...sigh...:nope:
> 
> Thanks for supporting me girls and cheering me on every month...:hugs: It means alot because the only other person that knows what I go through every month with TTC is my DH, i dont talk to anyone else about the emotional rollercoaster I go through every month and all of the tears I shed.:hugs::flower:

So Sorry the nasty :witch: got you... Dont get to down your :bfp: will come :dust: 
Do you do chart your temperature hun? 


wannabeprego said:


> @Reversal and MrsRich, I am so glad to hear that both of you girls are feeling better after being so sick!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mrsrich, Thanks for your kind words...:hugs:, I havent done the charting or temping yet...hmmm.. maybe I will think about it though....Did you find it helpful? I just track my periods and do OPK's so I know when I am OV'ing right now...:winkwink:


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, well the :witch: came late lastnight because it turned to the dark red heavier bleeding, so here I am at CD2 all over again. :cry:
> 
> Wow, i never knew that TTC would hurt so bad, I had these really sad dreams lastnight, in the dream I think I was like years in the future crying because we still didnt have a baby, and I was looking at our empty spare room crying because it should have been made into a baby's room by that time.
> 
> Ugghh, I woke up crying this morning, I couldnt help it. Even though I tried to convince myself that I wasnt going to get upset this time and spoil my weekend, but that turned out to be easier said than done.
> 
> I am so ready to have a baby now, I have finished my education, we have a house with a room waiting to be transformed into a nursery, my DH and i have a great relationship and have been together 9 years, DH has reached his career and education goals as well and is home after working overseas for almost 7 years on and off. Also my mom is 75 years old and I dont know how much longer she is going to be around, although of course I hope she lives to be 100, I really want her to meet her grandchild.
> 
> I am the youngest out of a large family, I have 8 nieces and nephews and i am the only one who doesnt have a baby yet...sigh...:nope:
> 
> Thanks for supporting me girls and cheering me on every month...:hugs: It means alot because the only other person that knows what I go through every month with TTC is my DH, i dont talk to anyone else about the emotional rollercoaster I go through every month and all of the tears I shed.:hugs::flower:

:hug: :hugs::hugs2::friends:

That's what we're here for hon. It's a lifesaver to be able to talk to others in the same boat, as you say most ppl we meet day to day have no idea how it is. We'll get there in the end xxx

:hug: :hugs::hugs2::friends:


----------



## tallybee

Chocogirl said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to offer you all some hope... Got my BFP on Wednesday after 5 cycles trying. VR was done mid September and V was done 21 years previously. The results of our 11 week SA were not particularly good - only 3million per ml and apparently lots of heads and tails. Never thought this would happen to me, had spent the last 7 years of being together thinking I would never have a baby, but so glad I bit the bullet last May and told DH how much I wanted to have a baby, and he changed his mind. Sorry for the essay. I have been reading all your messages over the last couple of months and getting encouragement from them, thankyou!
> xxx:flower::flower:

Congratulations :happydance:

That is such brilliant news! A total hope-giving story - after 21 years snipped and a relatively low count and all. It just goes to show how it pays off to find the courage to go for what we really wish for in life, even if the odds seem oppressive. Thanks so much for sharing hon, and may you have a wonderful pregnancy and motherhood.
xxx


----------



## littlelou6

wow congrats chocogirl thats amazing!! gives me hope! 
Thank's evryone for wishing me an OH luck for op soo excited now x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

Chocogirl said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to offer you all some hope... Got my BFP on Wednesday after 5 cycles trying. VR was done mid September and V was done 21 years previously. The results of our 11 week SA were not particularly good - only 3million per ml and apparently lots of heads and tails. Never thought this would happen to me, had spent the last 7 years of being together thinking I would never have a baby, but so glad I bit the bullet last May and told DH how much I wanted to have a baby, and he changed his mind. Sorry for the essay. I have been reading all your messages over the last couple of months and getting encouragement from them, thankyou!
> xxx:flower::flower:

Hey!! Thats great news!! Fantastic!! :happydance: Thanks for posting, it really does give hope!! :hugs: Congratulations and I wish you the best 9months ever!! :happydance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

reversal said:


> I'm 11 weeks now I had a scan yesterday and baby was fine, I have alot of heartburn and nausea but thats starting to subside a little so I have now function normally :haha:

Wow! 11 weeks! Time is just flying away!! So glad to hear everything id fine, boo to the heartburn and nausea, hope it fully subsides soon. Has it sunk in yet? I'm still struggling to believe that it's actually happening!! Every morning I wake up to the feeling that its all been a dream!! :dohh: lol xx



wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, well the :witch: came late lastnight because it turned to the dark red heavier bleeding, so here I am at CD2 all over again. :cry:
> 
> Wow, i never knew that TTC would hurt so bad, I had these really sad dreams lastnight, in the dream I think I was like years in the future crying because we still didnt have a baby, and I was looking at our empty spare room crying because it should have been made into a baby's room by that time.
> 
> Ugghh, I woke up crying this morning, I couldnt help it. Even though I tried to convince myself that I wasnt going to get upset this time and spoil my weekend, but that turned out to be easier said than done.
> 
> I am so ready to have a baby now, I have finished my education, we have a house with a room waiting to be transformed into a nursery, my DH and i have a great relationship and have been together 9 years, DH has reached his career and education goals as well and is home after working overseas for almost 7 years on and off. Also my mom is 75 years old and I dont know how much longer she is going to be around, although of course I hope she lives to be 100, I really want her to meet her grandchild.
> 
> I am the youngest out of a large family, I have 8 nieces and nephews and i am the only one who doesnt have a baby yet...sigh...:nope:
> 
> Thanks for supporting me girls and cheering me on every month...:hugs: It means alot because the only other person that knows what I go through every month with TTC is my DH, i dont talk to anyone else about the emotional rollercoaster I go through every month and all of the tears I shed.:hugs::flower:

Aww babe :hugs: I'm so sorry, sorry that you are so upset. I'm going to say that this new cycle is your cycle to get your BFP. Maybe you are putting yourself under too much pressure, which is soooo easy to do, I know. The one cycle I said to myself, I'm going to relax and enjoy christmas with lots of food, drink and :sex: was the month it happened for and many of my friends has that happen to them too. Alcohol must do something, like relax your body or something as getting drunk and pregnant is quite common lets face it! lol

I did temp aswell as opks, but if you're already doing opks then temping wont make too much difference as it only shows when you've ovulated, after you've ovulated whereas opks are before you ovulate. TBH temping gives you more things to question and worry about (is my temp right> what does this mean? etc etc. Thats what I found myself doing most of the time! :dohh: )

I am sending you lots and lots of big bugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: I dont like to think that your upset, try and keep up some PMA and tell yourself that it will happen for you, as it will!! xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: Hey!!

I'm here! I've been reading bits and bobs over the week, but too tired to post. I'm here in spirit if not actually here posting, I promise!!!

Thats great news about chocogirl, fantastic! :thumbup:

I'm doing ok, nothing to report really. Thankfully :shhh:I haven't had any MS and feel fine, which is why it's so hard for me to believe that its actually happening!! I wake up every morning thinking I dreamt it all!! I have my 1st midwife appointment on Wed so I'm looking forward to that and I guess my 12week scan will be end of Feb! woop woop!! lol 
Have a great weekend everybody!! xx


----------



## reversal

it has sunk in v but It seems a little strange still I think maybe I'm trying to not let myself get attatched, your so lucky escaping the ms :hugs:


----------



## justonexxx

Hey ladies AF arrived a few days ago but trying to stay postive, lots more things to improve our chances I quit smoking, both on wellman and pregnacaare conception etc Plus ready for mid month I now have pre-seed- Im pulling out all the shots now I want my BFP!!! :hissy:
Used temps this month which worked well, saw my rise etc.

Just waiting on hubbys SA results so VERY nervous first results were poor only 6million and low motility but that was only 4weeks after op so hopefully they may be better - hoping two years later maybe the count and motility may be higher??? Anyone know when he'll have the results?? He went in on Tuesday....he dropped them off at the desk and say they were for his 'friend' then took off as quick as he could! :dohh: Love him he was so embarrassed so he didn't hang around to ask when and how he gets the results.
Any idea girls how long??? surely they'd be ready now??? not sure if I want to know soooooooo scared :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

@live in hope,how exciting!! good luck with your first midwife appointment!! I am sure that everything is going to go great!!! :flower:

Thanks again girls, for all of your kind words and for your support!!! :hugs: TTC is a very rocky road....

As for me for the month of February, I dont have much of a chance because my DH is going to be out of town on business for 2 weeks for his job and will be gone when I OV and during my entire fertile window..so I feel like I should count myself out for February already, but who knows, anything is possible.. :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

So what are you girls up to for the weekend? Anyone have any fun plans?

Since we have so much wild and crazy snow from the 10 inches we got from last weeks storm I was trying to convince DH to go sledding with me and for us to go buy some sleds, but he is a party pooper and doesnt want to go...I havent went since I was a kid and i think it would be alot of fun and a good work out. Right now I am keeping warm with my bottle of tequila rose.. :haha:

We might go bowling instead tomorrow if I cant convince him to go sledding..LOL....:haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies AF arrived a few days ago but trying to stay postive, lots more things to improve our chances I quit smoking, both on wellman and pregnacaare conception etc Plus ready for mid month I now have pre-seed- Im pulling out all the shots now I want my BFP!!! :hissy:
> Used temps this month which worked well, saw my rise etc.
> 
> Just waiting on hubbys SA results so VERY nervous first results were poor only 6million and low motility but that was only 4weeks after op so hopefully they may be better - hoping two years later maybe the count and motility may be higher??? Anyone know when he'll have the results?? He went in on Tuesday....he dropped them off at the desk and say they were for his 'friend' then took off as quick as he could! :dohh: Love him he was so embarrassed so he didn't hang around to ask when and how he gets the results.
> Any idea girls how long??? surely they'd be ready now??? not sure if I want to know soooooooo scared :cry:

Sorry that the :witch: got you, :hugs: the bitch got me too yesterday!!!:growlmad: Good luck and baby dust to you for the next cycle. :dust: :dust:

I think it took my DH about 4 days to a week or so to get his SA results, but I am in the states. I had to call the lab that did the work to check up on everything, and than the actual results couldnt be given to us by anyone else other than the dr that did the vas reversal.... We had to pay out of pocket for our SA test since insurance wouldnt cover it... Good luck hun, I hope he has lots of swimmers!!! :thumbup:

Can you call the lab and see how long the results will take to come in??


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> @Mrsrich, Thanks for your kind words...:hugs:, I havent done the charting or temping yet...hmmm.. maybe I will think about it though....Did you find it helpful? I just track my periods and do OPK's so I know when I am OV'ing right now...:winkwink:

I tempted with my daughter who is 5 now and i was lucky and got caught 1st time, so i thought highly of the temping and did it again this time, i got caught on cycle 3 but 1st cycle was only 10days after vas rev op so it was 2 cycles really and i found it helped pin point the days to :sex: i tried opks but i found them to confusing:shrug: which ever wrks best for you i think is the best option to go for!

I had a very relaxed PMA on my bfp cycle and it really seemed to help xx

Wishing you loads n loads of luck xx



littlelou6 said:


> wow congrats chocogirl thats amazing!! gives me hope!
> Thank's everyone for wishing me an OH luck for op soo excited now x x x

Good Luck hun on your DH op xx



live_in_hope said:


> :wave: Hey!!
> 
> I'm here! I've been reading bits and bobs over the week, but too tired to post. I'm here in spirit if not actually here posting, I promise!!!
> 
> Thats great news about chocogirl, fantastic! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm doing ok, nothing to report really. Thankfully :shhh:I haven't had any MS and feel fine, which is why it's so hard for me to believe that its actually happening!! I wake up every morning thinking I dreamt it all!! I have my 1st midwife appointment on Wed so I'm looking forward to that and I guess my 12week scan will be end of Feb! woop woop!! lol
> Have a great weekend everybody!! xx

Glad your doing well, your so jammy having no MS at all, me and Reversal must of had some of your share:haha::haha:
Oww Good uck with your Midwife appointment V your get your pregnancy notes then too!!

I have the 2nd part of my Midwife booking in on Monday shes coming to me this time, i still havent had my date through for my 12wk scan yet:shrug:



justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies AF arrived a few days ago but trying to stay postive, lots more things to improve our chances I quit smoking, both on wellman and pregnacaare conception etc Plus ready for mid month I now have pre-seed- Im pulling out all the shots now I want my BFP!!! :hissy:
> Used temps this month which worked well, saw my rise etc.
> 
> Just waiting on hubbys SA results so VERY nervous first results were poor only 6million and low motility but that was only 4weeks after op so hopefully they may be better - hoping two years later maybe the count and motility may be higher??? Anyone know when he'll have the results?? He went in on Tuesday....he dropped them off at the desk and say they were for his 'friend' then took off as quick as he could! :dohh: Love him he was so embarrassed so he didn't hang around to ask when and how he gets the results.
> Any idea girls how long??? surely they'd be ready now??? not sure if I want to know soooooooo scared :cry:

Well My DH took his sample in on 17th Jan and got his results on 26th Jan the Consultant told us to make an appointment for results 7-10 days after sample

so i'd ring towards the end of next week and they should deffo have them by then... Good luck hun xx


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Just waiting on hubbys SA results so VERY nervous first results were poor only 6million and low motility but that was only 4weeks after op so hopefully they may be better - hoping two years later maybe the count and motility may be higher??? Anyone know when he'll have the results?? He went in on Tuesday....he dropped them off at the desk and say they were for his 'friend' then took off as quick as he could! :dohh: Love him he was so embarrassed so he didn't hang around to ask when and how he gets the results.
> Any idea girls how long??? surely they'd be ready now??? not sure if I want to know soooooooo scared :cry:

hey! Sorry to hear that SHE :growlmad: got you this cycle :growlmad: but keep up with your vits etc and most importantly, PMA, its the best ingredient in this whole TTC business!! :thumbup: Your results should be better with time and 6million p/ml after 4weeks is great, it only takes one and like I've said before, it worked for us and after 12weeks, my DH only had 1million p/ml with 4% motility, so as long as you have at least sperm present, there isnt any reason why it can't work!! My clinic was quite good actually. DH handed his sample in on the Tuesday and then they phoned me on the Wed and gave me the results over the phone, then about a week later, I got a letter in the post from the surgeon. :thumbup: it seems that every clinic/hospital varys, but definitly give them a call! Good luck and there will definitly be an increase, for sure!! :hugs:


----------



## justonexxx

live_in_hope said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Just waiting on hubbys SA results so VERY nervous first results were poor only 6million and low motility but that was only 4weeks after op so hopefully they may be better - hoping two years later maybe the count and motility may be higher??? Anyone know when he'll have the results?? He went in on Tuesday....he dropped them off at the desk and say they were for his 'friend' then took off as quick as he could! :dohh: Love him he was so embarrassed so he didn't hang around to ask when and how he gets the results.
> Any idea girls how long??? surely they'd be ready now??? not sure if I want to know soooooooo scared :cry:
> 
> hey! Sorry to hear that SHE :growlmad: got you this cycle :growlmad: but keep up with your vits etc and most importantly, PMA, its the best ingredient in this whole TTC business!! :thumbup: Your results should be better with time and 6million p/ml after 4weeks is great, it only takes one and like I've said before, it worked for us and after 12weeks, my DH only had 1million p/ml with 4% motility, so as long as you have at least sperm present, there isnt any reason why it can't work!! My clinic was quite good actually. DH handed his sample in on the Tuesday and then they phoned me on the Wed and gave me the results over the phone, then about a week later, I got a letter in the post from the surgeon. :thumbup: it seems that every clinic/hospital varys, but definitly give them a call! Good luck and there will definitly be an increase, for sure!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Live in hope how are you feeling being pregnant? I will enjoy following your journey and hopefully this will be my year too :friends:
Looking to book a holiday so I will have something else to focus on its all been ovulation sticks, CM etc. Soooo draining so I'm going to try to relax a little! think I will once SA is back and I know whats what- C'mon Spermy!!!!:spermy:


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies AF arrived a few days ago but trying to stay postive, lots more things to improve our chances I quit smoking, both on wellman and pregnacaare conception etc Plus ready for mid month I now have pre-seed- Im pulling out all the shots now I want my BFP!!! :hissy:
> Used temps this month which worked well, saw my rise etc.
> 
> Just waiting on hubbys SA results so VERY nervous first results were poor only 6million and low motility but that was only 4weeks after op so hopefully they may be better - hoping two years later maybe the count and motility may be higher??? Anyone know when he'll have the results?? He went in on Tuesday....he dropped them off at the desk and say they were for his 'friend' then took off as quick as he could! :dohh: Love him he was so embarrassed so he didn't hang around to ask when and how he gets the results.
> Any idea girls how long??? surely they'd be ready now??? not sure if I want to know soooooooo scared :cry:
> 
> Sorry that the :witch: got you, :hugs: the bitch got me too yesterday!!!:growlmad: Good luck and baby dust to you for the next cycle. :dust: :dust:
> 
> I think it took my DH about 4 days to a week or so to get his SA results, but I am in the states. I had to call the lab that did the work to check up on everything, and than the actual results couldnt be given to us by anyone else other than the dr that did the vas reversal.... We had to pay out of pocket for our SA test since insurance wouldnt cover it... Good luck hun, I hope he has lots of swimmers!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Can you call the lab and see how long the results will take to come in??Click to expand...

Thanks 
I will call tomorrow I think just to see how long it takes. sorry AF got you. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Heeeyyy :flower: 
How's everyone today? I'm finding this 2ww even more tedious than usual - and I need to stop procrastinating and get some studying done!! Naughty me BnBing when I have an assignment due next week :haha:


----------



## justmarried

hello!:hi: how is everyone one today! 

im having quite a good day really apart from my car breaking down this morning on my way to work:growlmad: but its sorted now so all is good!:happydance:

i just got my strongest ever pos opk the control line was only just visable and i done a different make just to be certain it wasnt a duff one and they are both pos! we have been getting in alot of :sex: and iv just phoned hubby and booked him up for the next 3 nights atleast. so he is now on :cloud9:.

also we have now found somewhere closer to home to get our sa done and its not going to cost an arm and a leg ( didnt fancy a drive all the way to nottingham to go back to our clinic). so hubby has got to take in his little pot a week thursday and we should have the results by the weekend via phone the the detailed result will be sent through the post.

anyway hope your all having a good day.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## reversal

thats good news about the sa, just married I hope the results are great :hugs:
tally this site is so addictive so I know what you mean :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Well girls, i had the 2nd part of my booking in today! Yayy i have my pregnancy notes and folder.

I have my vouchers for free nappies and bounty pack.

Found out my Midwife who i had with Kian & Taylor aswell is leaving my doctors in March so i wont see her :( never mind :shrug:
I will also be consultant lead as i had a 3rd degree tear with my son, and i had obstecric cholestasis with my daughter and i have a slight heart murmur.

I was consultant lead with my daughter due to the OC and i prefered it as your seen more often and monitored more.

The MW said the blood in my urine could be from my spotting i had as it was the day before i did the urine sample....phewww!

So, i have to book in at 12wks to see my GP and then at 16wks i will see a consultant, and in between the two i should have my scan :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

justmarried said:


> hello!:hi: how is everyone one today!
> 
> im having quite a good day really apart from my car breaking down this morning on my way to work:growlmad: but its sorted now so all is good!:happydance:
> 
> i just got my strongest ever pos opk the control line was only just visable and i done a different make just to be certain it wasnt a duff one and they are both pos! we have been getting in alot of :sex: and iv just phoned hubby and booked him up for the next 3 nights atleast. so he is now on :cloud9:.
> 
> also we have now found somewhere closer to home to get our sa done and its not going to cost an arm and a leg ( didnt fancy a drive all the way to nottingham to go back to our clinic). so hubby has got to take in his little pot a week thursday and we should have the results by the weekend via phone the the detailed result will be sent through the post.
> 
> anyway hope your all having a good day.x.x.x.x.x.x.

Good luck with ur OPK's and :sex: wishing you loads of :dust:

Hope you get great results on your SA fx for you!:happydance:


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Well girls, i had the 2nd part of my booking in today! Yayy i have my pregnancy notes and folder.
> 
> I have my vouchers for free nappies and bounty pack.
> 
> Found out my Midwife who i had with Kian & Taylor aswell is leaving my doctors in March so i wont see her :( never mind :shrug:
> I will also be consultant lead as i had a 3rd degree tear with my son, and i had obstecric cholestasis with my daughter and i have a slight heart murmur.
> 
> I was consultant lead with my daughter due to the OC and i prefered it as your seen more often and monitored more.
> 
> The MW said the blood in my urine could be from my spotting i had as it was the day before i did the urine sample....phewww!
> 
> So, i have to book in at 12wks to see my GP and then at 16wks i will see a consultant, and in between the two i should have my scan :)

Yay - glad to hear things are coming together and the blood thing isn't a worry!
OMG I just googled Obstetric Cholestasis and that sounds so uncomfortable :( I hope you don't suffer too much hon x


----------



## tallybee

justmarried said:


> hello!:hi: how is everyone one today!
> 
> im having quite a good day really apart from my car breaking down this morning on my way to work:growlmad: but its sorted now so all is good!:happydance:
> 
> i just got my strongest ever pos opk the control line was only just visable and i done a different make just to be certain it wasnt a duff one and they are both pos! we have been getting in alot of :sex: and iv just phoned hubby and booked him up for the next 3 nights atleast. so he is now on :cloud9:.
> 
> also we have now found somewhere closer to home to get our sa done and its not going to cost an arm and a leg ( didnt fancy a drive all the way to nottingham to go back to our clinic). so hubby has got to take in his little pot a week thursday and we should have the results by the weekend via phone the the detailed result will be sent through the post.
> 
> anyway hope your all having a good day.x.x.x.x.x.x.

Yay for the + opk! It's SO exciting getting that isn't it! When I got my smile recently I was bouncing about the house waiting for OH to vome home from work - the only thing that could top that would be a :bfp:!!

Great news that you've found a more convenient place to go for the SA. Good luck with that!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tallybee said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, i had the 2nd part of my booking in today! Yayy i have my pregnancy notes and folder.
> 
> I have my vouchers for free nappies and bounty pack.
> 
> Found out my Midwife who i had with Kian & Taylor aswell is leaving my doctors in March so i wont see her :( never mind :shrug:
> I will also be consultant lead as i had a 3rd degree tear with my son, and i had obstecric cholestasis with my daughter and i have a slight heart murmur.
> 
> I was consultant lead with my daughter due to the OC and i prefered it as your seen more often and monitored more.
> 
> The MW said the blood in my urine could be from my spotting i had as it was the day before i did the urine sample....phewww!
> 
> So, i have to book in at 12wks to see my GP and then at 16wks i will see a consultant, and in between the two i should have my scan :)
> 
> Yay - glad to hear things are coming together and the blood thing isn't a worry!
> OMG I just googled Obstetric Cholestasis and that sounds so uncomfortable :( I hope you don't suffer too much hon xClick to expand...

Yes feeing better thanks Tally, my chances are higher to get it again 80% but i will demand drugs straight away if i get it this time :dohh: thanks xx


----------



## tallybee

Definitely, I would if I were you! I had to google it as I didn't know what it was but when I found a page about it I remember having heard about it before. Fingers crossed it may not even affect you this time round x


----------



## tallybee

Morning all :flower: 

Well I'm feeling like crap this morning, OH was being a cock yesterday after a crap day at work and him deciding to drink wine. He can be and was horrible when he drinks. I ended up sleeping in my daughter's room and he came in before going to work and told me off for it!

Anyway, I don't know if I am in or out this month - AF would be due around Monday (7th) if a normal cycle... but who knows any more! I'm feeling nauseous but that could just be lack of sleep and being annoyed/stressed. I did not have good sleep last night, apart from everything else I had extremely vivid dreams about pregnancy and appointments and having to push for the right care at the hospital (our hospital is horribly busy and oversubscribed). It's kinda done my head in cos when I get dreams this 'real' I'm actually convinced it WAS real for a time and am devastated on waking and realising it's not.

Also OH was labouring the point about how he thinks 'if it's not worked this month we should just stop putting pressure on ourselves and see what happens'. In a way I can see the logic as the disappointment is horrible, but I know what he really means is his perception that we've only been bd ing when I've been fertile, which is pants. (Actually the days we haven't done it is when we've been tired or whatever). He just wants it every day and not to have to worry about keeping it in, so to speak.

So yeah. I just wish OH would grow up sometimes and stop making out like it's all about him. I'm seriously thinking of having a total break from TTC - as in not even NTNP. Men can just be so frikkin' difficult to live with sometimes!

Sorry about the downer girls... hopefully things will get better soon and I can stop feeling so crappy about it all!


----------



## ababytogether

Hi Everyone

Just wondering whether you can put my mind at rest

DH had VR 2 weeks to the day ago

Could you just tell me is it normal for blood to be in his sperm? It was quite red to start with and now it is brown ish, like it is for us women when we are coming off of our monthlys??

Just wanted to know whether this is to be expected thats all?

Thankyou


----------



## tallybee

OH didn't have that, so I don't know sorry hon. Perhaps others here can shed some light... I would ask the Dr. tho x


----------



## ababytogether

Thankyou

Also does DH have to ejaculate a certain number of times before live sperm come in(should he have any)

I feel so stupid asking these questions lol


----------



## tallybee

I don't think it's a certain number of times exactly but we were told he should ejaculate regularly to flush out the pipes as it were! Also SA results apparently tend to get better in the 1-2 years post op so yeah it's worth persevering. Well that's what I have to keep reminding myself anyway :)


----------



## justmarried

ababytogether said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering whether you can put my mind at rest
> 
> DH had VR 2 weeks to the day ago
> 
> Could you just tell me is it normal for blood to be in his sperm? It was quite red to start with and now it is brown ish, like it is for us women when we are coming off of our monthlys??
> 
> Just wanted to know whether this is to be expected thats all?
> 
> Thankyou


hello:hi: congratulations on having your vr done, my hubby has his done back in september and he had no sign of blood in his sperm he did say it was a bit thicker and more yellowish then befor but out doc said thats quite normal as he has to flush the tubes to get rid of all the dead sperm from befor the op!

if you are worried just give the hospital a call where you had the op done im sure they will be more then happy to give you some answers.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering whether you can put my mind at rest
> 
> DH had VR 2 weeks to the day ago
> 
> Could you just tell me is it normal for blood to be in his sperm? It was quite red to start with and now it is brown ish, like it is for us women when we are coming off of our monthlys??
> 
> Just wanted to know whether this is to be expected thats all?
> 
> Thankyou

Hey there and congrats on your dh op:thumbup: My dh had his in oct and he didnt have any blood in his sperm either... i'd jst check with your consultant :hugs:

i found this on vasectomy, so im sure it would be the same for reversal?? have a read blood in semen


----------



## BearClaire

ababytogether said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering whether you can put my mind at rest
> 
> DH had VR 2 weeks to the day ago
> 
> Could you just tell me is it normal for blood to be in his sperm? It was quite red to start with and now it is brown ish, like it is for us women when we are coming off of our monthlys??
> 
> Just wanted to know whether this is to be expected thats all?
> 
> Thankyou

My OH was told not to have any hanky panky either with me or on his own for 6 weeks! He did have a little red tinge to some of his deposits after the 6 weeks, but then it went and all was normal.

I wouldnt worry, just keep flushing it out!
Although does he have any pain when doing it? If so and he's still got blood in it then i'd go straight back to the surgeon.


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone for your replys

We rang Consultant and dtr today

All is fine it is expected, some get it some dont

It is blood but is only a tinge which is now turning brown as it is been flushed out the more times he ejaculates

In fac tit is almost bk to its normal colour

He had a slight sting to it the first time it happened but all fine now, the consultant did say that if he tried ejaculating too soon it would sting him like hell, lol, so he left it 2 weeks and it still hurt, but now all is fine

SO we are flushing it out like there is no tmrw, lol, 

Fingers crossed for some positive news soon

:thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey everybody!!

Oh wow, it's been soooo long since I've been on here!! I'm glad to see that everybody is ok!
Congrats justmarried on your +opks!! Hope your getting lots of :sex: :winkwink: xx
MRSRICH- Yay for getting your notes and everything is ok. I'm glad they're keeping an eye on you with your prob that you had before, but fingers crossed you dont get it again!! xx

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, they sent my notes off to the hospital and I dont get them until I go for my scan, I should hear about that in a couple of weeks and it should be end of Feb/1st week in march. The midwife put my EDD due back a day to the 13th Sept, which is My DH's birthday AND the day he had his VR!! Spooky??? lol

I'm still in a dream about it all. I have had no sickness (sorry mrsrich & reversal) and no real symptoms, other than my sore boobs and occasional bloated feeling, oh I am tired as hell though!! I'm desperate to feel pregnant though so can't wait for my scan!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Thanks everyone for your replys
> 
> We rang Consultant and dtr today
> 
> All is fine it is expected, some get it some dont
> 
> It is blood but is only a tinge which is now turning brown as it is been flushed out the more times he ejaculates
> 
> In fac tit is almost bk to its normal colour
> 
> He had a slight sting to it the first time it happened but all fine now, the consultant did say that if he tried ejaculating too soon it would sting him like hell, lol, so he left it 2 weeks and it still hurt, but now all is fine
> 
> SO we are flushing it out like there is no tmrw, lol,
> 
> Fingers crossed for some positive news soon
> 
> :thumbup:

Ah thats good!! Any worry is worth a call. My DH said it was a little discoloured (I made him do it himself the first time):haha: but all was fine afterwards. I would imagine it wouldnt be anything to worry about, but always good to ring and check.

Good luck to you and DH and I hope your TTC journey is a short one!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

> Ah thats good!! Any worry is worth a call. My DH said it was a little discoloured (I made him do it himself the first time):haha: but all was fine afterwards. I would imagine it wouldnt be anything to worry about, but always good to ring and check.
> 
> Good luck to you and DH and I hope your TTC journey is a short one!! :thumbup: xx

i remember you saying this and it instantly came into my head during :sex: lol:haha:


----------



## tallybee

:rofl:

Well it got the better of me this morning... AF not due til Sunday or Monday but I tested anyway (Superdrug) and BFN. Dammit. I had myself completely convinced I was pg a couple days ago as I was feeling sicky and things. Oh well x


----------



## littlelou6

Hi everyone. I'm soo excited and getting nervous now just 1 week till the big day!!! I'm sure i'll be asking lots of questions soon. Did everyone wait 2 weeks to do the deed after the op??? seems like a long time x x


----------



## tallybee

No we didn't wait that long but had to be super careful at first! My OH finds it hard to go 3 days before a SA lol!


----------



## littlelou6

My OH is a bit like that too!! I suppose it'll be down to how he feels after and when he feels ready. How long ago did your OH have his reversal tallybee? x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

We managed to go 10days :haha: we really wanted what we couldnt have!!! if u get what i mean!!

DH had his op 22nd Oct 2010 4 years after Vasectomy and got my bfp 30th Dec 2010
DH is 38 and im 28 yrs old x


hope this gives u loads of hope... 

good luck xx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> My OH is a bit like that too!! I suppose it'll be down to how he feels after and when he feels ready. How long ago did your OH have his reversal tallybee? x

Yeah I think it's totally individual. We waited less than a week :shock:

OH had the op last May.

He's 39 and I am 28 x


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> My OH is a bit like that too!! I suppose it'll be down to how he feels after and when he feels ready. How long ago did your OH have his reversal tallybee? x
> 
> Yeah I think it's totally individual. We waited less than a week :shock:
> 
> OH had the op last May.
> 
> He's 39 and I am 28 xClick to expand...

Less than a week???? wow! :thumbup:
My OH is 49 and i'm 26 :winkwink: x x


----------



## live_in_hope

lol DH did it himself 11 days after VR then we did it 13 days after VR.
DH had his VR done on his 44th Birthday and I was 26 3days after.
VR-sept '10.
BFP-Jan '11
EDD- Hubbys birthday and same date of VR!! :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> lol DH did it himself 11 days after VR then we did it 13 days after VR.
> DH had his VR done on his 44th Birthday and I was 26 3days after.
> VR-sept '10.
> BFP-Jan '11
> EDD- Hubbys birthday and same date of VR!! :thumbup:

If thats not fate i dont know what is!! 
Your only a couple of months older than me :thumbup: 5 days to go till op eeek!!!! I dont know to be excited or scared x x


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> lol DH did it himself 11 days after VR then we did it 13 days after VR.
> DH had his VR done on his 44th Birthday and I was 26 3days after.
> VR-sept '10.
> BFP-Jan '11
> EDD- Hubbys birthday and same date of VR!! :thumbup:
> 
> If thats not fate i dont know what is!!
> Your only a couple of months older than me :thumbup: 5 days to go till op eeek!!!! I dont know to be excited or scared x xClick to expand...

Ah, dont be scared! Be very excited! Its a great thing and will be a great start to the rest of your lives!! Everything will be fine!! xx


----------



## tallybee

Yeah - excited not scared :thumbup:

It's such an amazing feeling when you're aware there's a chance, even a teeny one, of falling pg, when there was none before! Best of luck :)


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks everyone. :hugs: will keep you all posted. Cant believe how quickly its come around. His op is on fri not till early eve tho so have to wait all day fri but we do have to travel quite far so will be busy driving all day :happydance: x x


----------



## tallybee

Shame you have to drive so far... it'll be worth it though!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Ours was a hour away & i dnt drive so we stayed in a travel lodge 10mins away from the hospital xx good luck xx


----------



## tallybee

Aaah we were lucky then, it was about an hour's drive each way for us and I was able to drop OH off and collect him again. He was seen early morning and we had to get the kids up early and stick them in the car in their jammies lol.
I'm not really that big on driving around unfamiliar cities tho and a seagull flew into the windscreen on my way to collect him which freaked me out a bit :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

Well that's me on CD1 *again* girls. I need you to help me regain my PMA, it's all getting a bit too disappointing after this many cycles :cry:

Though it had been nearly a decade between OH's V and VR, and I'm obviously older now than when I have gotten pg before (I'll be out of my 20s next year!), I honestly did not think this would be such a long haul. 
I know it sounds stupid but it's feeling as if it'll never happen and that's breaking me. OH has this blase facade going on where the front is all 'if it happens it happens, if not then oh well' but it's obvious that every AF is crushing him too. I don't know what else we can try - we bd every day anyway as we enjoy that side of things a lot anyway, so pinpointing Ov using OPKs has been just a reassurance really, and a cue for me to do legs in the air rather than getting up afterwards.

It's just no fair!

.....
...
And as my mum used to say, 'Well Laura it's not raining either is it?'

I wish she was here to tell me that now.
x


----------



## littlelou6

Sorry your feeling like that hun, did you have SA done if so what were the results like? Does your OH take any vitamins? Your time will come hun x x How long are your cycles cos i got af today too!! so can be buddies after my OH op. I'm sorry i dont really know what to say as i'm not going through it just yet but wont be long till i know exactly how your feeling. Chin up hun x x x x


----------



## tallybee

Thanks hon. Yeah we had the SA done
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155211&amp;d=1294847668
Results weren't great but I know of ladies who've gotten pg with their man's results less good iykwim.

Yeh we'll get there in the end. Thanks xxx


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> Thanks hon. Yeah we had the SA done
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155211&amp;d=1294847668
> Results weren't great but I know of ladies who've gotten pg with their man's results less good iykwim.
> 
> Yeh we'll get there in the end. Thanks xxx

I dont really understand SA's to be honest haha! I doubt i'll understand our's when we get it will have to ask you girls to help x x x


----------



## reversal

your time will come ladies, I hope its soon and tally I'll be 30 when I have this baby I really tried to time it so I would still be 29 but it didnt work :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

So sorry Tally, i know it must be disheartning for you, but stay strong you need your PMA hunny!! 
Like Reversal said your time will come sending you loads of luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Yeah we had the SA done
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155211&amp;d=1294847668
> Results weren't great but I know of ladies who've gotten pg with their man's results less good iykwim.
> 
> Yeh we'll get there in the end. Thanks xxx
> 
> I dont really understand SA's to be honest haha! I doubt i'll understand our's when we get it will have to ask you girls to help x x xClick to expand...

All I know's the numbers in brackets are what you'd like them to be. Next to the lower numbers that they actually are :wacko:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies, did anyone get a reciept of payment before the day of the op? x:shrug:


----------



## reversal

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone get a reciept of payment before the day of the op? x:shrug:

yes we did they sent it in the post the day we paid the balance over the phone x


----------



## tallybee

Nup but my OH paid with his credit card when he went in x


----------



## tallybee

I just remembered this and had to share for a laugh. See pic for the t shirt John wore in the Hospital when he had the VR op. He said he got some laughs from it :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## littlelou6

@ Tally Haha that is funny!
@ reversal We paid over a nearly 2 weeks ago and haven't had a reciept but they money has gone out of the account. Also was anyone else's OH really moody leading up to the op?? I know he's nervous but he's making me feel like it's not what he wants although i have given him the chance to back out loads of times x x


----------



## justmarried

littlelou6 said:


> @ Tally Haha that is funny!
> @ reversal We paid over a nearly 2 weeks ago and haven't had a reciept but they money has gone out of the account. Also was anyone else's OH really moody leading up to the op?? I know he's nervous but he's making me feel like it's not what he wants although i have given him the chance to back out loads of times x x


dont worrie i think its a man thing my hubby was very moody for about 2 weeks befor his op,:blush: it didnt help that hes not a very good traverler and we had ours done at the bmi park hospital in nottingham so had about a 3 hour drive. we stayed in a hotel the night befor and he hardly slept. he was very quiet the morning of the op but he was one of the first to go in so luckily we didnt have long to wait and he was discharged by 4pm so we could go home.
good luck with everything and just remember he is more then likely just nervous.x.x.x.x.x.x.x:thumbup:


----------



## justmarried

hello everyone,:hi: i just dropped my hubbys little pot:blush: in to the hospital for his sa so hopefully we should have the results tomorrow :happydance:( if they fax them to our consultant) if they go by post it wont be until next week.:wacko:x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## justmarried

tallybee said:


> I just remembered this and had to share for a laugh. See pic for the t shirt John wore in the Hospital when he had the VR op. He said he got some laughs from it :rofl:



love it!:thumbup: i bet he did get some laughs.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## littlelou6

justmarried said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> @ Tally Haha that is funny!
> @ reversal We paid over a nearly 2 weeks ago and haven't had a reciept but they money has gone out of the account. Also was anyone else's OH really moody leading up to the op?? I know he's nervous but he's making me feel like it's not what he wants although i have given him the chance to back out loads of times x x
> 
> 
> dont worrie i think its a man thing my hubby was very moody for about 2 weeks befor his op,:blush: it didnt help that hes not a very good traverler and we had ours done at the bmi park hospital in nottingham so had about a 3 hour drive. we stayed in a hotel the night befor and he hardly slept. he was very quiet the morning of the op but he was one of the first to go in so luckily we didnt have long to wait and he was discharged by 4pm so we could go home.
> good luck with everything and just remember he is more then likely just nervous.x.x.x.x.x.x.x:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats where my OH is having his op!! did u get a reciept of payment before your op??? x x


----------



## littlelou6

justmarried said:


> hello everyone,:hi: i just dropped my hubbys little pot:blush: in to the hospital for his sa so hopefully we should have the results tomorrow :happydance:( if they fax them to our consultant) if they go by post it wont be until next week.:wacko:x.x.x.x.x.

Good luck hun x x:happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

Well the big day is tomorrow!!! Will update as and when i can get a chance! I'm nervous so god knows how my OH feels x x x


----------



## justmarried

littlelou6 said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> @ Tally Haha that is funny!
> @ reversal We paid over a nearly 2 weeks ago and haven't had a reciept but they money has gone out of the account. Also was anyone else's OH really moody leading up to the op?? I know he's nervous but he's making me feel like it's not what he wants although i have given him the chance to back out loads of times x x
> 
> 
> dont worrie i think its a man thing my hubby was very moody for about 2 weeks befor his op,:blush: it didnt help that hes not a very good traverler and we had ours done at the bmi park hospital in nottingham so had about a 3 hour drive. we stayed in a hotel the night befor and he hardly slept. he was very quiet the morning of the op but he was one of the first to go in so luckily we didnt have long to wait and he was discharged by 4pm so we could go home.
> good luck with everything and just remember he is more then likely just nervous.x.x.x.x.x.x.x:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats where my OH is having his op!! did u get a reciept of payment before your op??? x xClick to expand...


no i dont think we got ours until the monday ( he had his op on sunday ) but when we arrived they asked his name and they said oh yeah you have already paid. if your worried just take a bank statement with you showing payment or give them a call to make sure they deff got it.


its a great hospital and all the staff are lovely! what time have you got to be there and are you being discharged the same day? also if duncan harriss is doing the op he is so down to earth and such a nice man. he will pop in to see you and hubby befor the op and explain everything to u both and no big long docter words that no understands just good old plain english! lol.


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> @ Tally Haha that is funny!
> @ reversal We paid over a nearly 2 weeks ago and haven't had a reciept but they money has gone out of the account. Also was anyone else's OH really moody leading up to the op?? I know he's nervous but he's making me feel like it's not what he wants although i have given him the chance to back out loads of times x x

Yeah John was a bit ratty leading up to the op. He was a bit odd leading up to the consultation come to think of it. He was in a weird old head space fretting that if it didn't work I would leave him for someone who could give me a baby.
I felt the same as you at the time hon - that he wasn't wanting it any more and I felt he was gonna hate me for 'making him' go through with it.

It turned out some IDIOT at work told him that their neighbour's (ex) wife did that (left him and had a baby with someone else) when his vr didn't work. It took enough asking to get that out of him and *a lot* of understanding and reassurance from me to get him out of thinking that bullcrap. :dohh:

That stuff blew over in the end tho.


----------



## justmarried

littlelou6 said:


> Well the big day is tomorrow!!! Will update as and when i can get a chance! I'm nervous so god knows how my OH feels x x x

i was too but you will be fine. my hubby was only gone 1hour 20mins so when they took him down i went for a cupper and a ciggy read the paper in the canteen by the time i got back the nurse came in and said he was out of sergery(sp?) just in recovery and he would be up as soon as he has come round.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## tallybee

justmarried said:


> hello everyone,:hi: i just dropped my hubbys little pot:blush: in to the hospital for his sa so hopefully we should have the results tomorrow :happydance:( if they fax them to our consultant) if they go by post it wont be until next week.:wacko:x.x.x.x.x.

Oooohhh exciting! FX you get them ASAP! Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## justonexxx

SA results were bad a few slow swimmers no rapid at all :-(
ivf our only chance........gutted :-(


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> SA results were bad a few slow swimmers no rapid at all :-(
> ivf our only chance........gutted :-(

:hug:

There is always hope the SA could improve though hon. xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

justonexxx said:


> SA results were bad a few slow swimmers no rapid at all :-(
> ivf our only chance........gutted :-(

Were you not told that your SA would improve over time? how long has it been since VR? x:hugs:



littlelou6 said:


> Well the big day is tomorrow!!! Will update as and when i can get a chance! I'm nervous so god knows how my OH feels x x x

Oww good luck and take a few magazines to read if your waiting.. i did dont think i really read them but they helped the time pass xx


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks guys, how long was anyone elses partners in theatre for??? justmarried its not with duncan harris its with John Lemberger he seems nice so far too! he's staying in over night cos his app isn't untill 3:30, i'll be staying in a travel lodge, thaks for all the reasurrance girls i'd be lost without you!!! x x x x


----------



## justonexxx

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> SA results were bad a few slow swimmers no rapid at all :-(
> ivf our only chance........gutted :-(
> 
> Were you not told that your SA would improve over time? how long has it been since VR? x:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Well the big day is tomorrow!!! Will update as and when i can get a chance! I'm nervous so god knows how my OH feels x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Oww good luck and take a few magazines to read if your waiting.. i did dont think i really read them but they helped the time pass xxClick to expand...


2 years so prob not any chance:cry: I'm ovualting today too :cry:


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> SA results were bad a few slow swimmers no rapid at all :-(
> ivf our only chance........gutted :-(
> 
> Were you not told that your SA would improve over time? how long has it been since VR? x:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Well the big day is tomorrow!!! Will update as and when i can get a chance! I'm nervous so god knows how my OH feels x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Oww good luck and take a few magazines to read if your waiting.. i did dont think i really read them but they helped the time pass xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 years so prob not any chance:cry: I'm ovualting today too :cry:Click to expand...

:hug:

I wish I could say something useful hon 

Sending :hugs: your way x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> Thanks guys, how long was anyone elses partners in theatre for??? justmarried its not with duncan harris its with John Lemberger he seems nice so far too! he's staying in over night cos his app isn't untill 3:30, i'll be staying in a travel lodge, thaks for all the reasurrance girls i'd be lost without you!!! x x x x

My dh appointment was 7.30am and they took him down about 8.45am he came back about 10.35am so a couple of hours we could leave for home at 3pm then he just stayed on the sofa resting for a few days:thumbup:

Owww so excited for you xx


----------



## littlelou6

Well we are at the travel lodge now! His app is 3:30 and we are only about 10 mins away from hospital!! Feel soo nervous right now x x


----------



## tallybee

Yay so exciting! Hope he recovers well!


----------



## justonexxx

turns out we're not even eligible for IVF as hubby has previous kids private our only option and we're broke :-( hubby says why dont i divorce him and get with someone else how the hell will we get through this????????????? cant stop crying


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> turns out we're not even eligible for IVF as hubby has previous kids private our only option and we're broke :-( hubby says why dont i divorce him and get with someone else how the hell will we get through this????????????? cant stop crying

:hug:

So sorry you're going through this hon. It must be awful... I really don't know what to say other than I really feel for you both. xxx


----------



## littlelou6

Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x

That's great news x


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> turns out we're not even eligible for IVF as hubby has previous kids private our only option and we're broke :-( hubby says why dont i divorce him and get with someone else how the hell will we get through this????????????? cant stop crying

I am so sorry to read about how you're feeling and what you are going through :hugs: you DH is just as upset as you and as a typical man, will always say things he doesnt mean. Have you spoke to the Dr. about IUI? That is alot cheaper (less then £1000) and seems quite good, success wise. Afew ladies on here used that method after TTC for a while after VR and got their BFP's, seejay was one and Seoj has not long started her IUI journey. xx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x

:dance: wow it's finally been and gone! I told you it'll fly by, waiting for it to come! I hope you enjoyed your time at the hospital, it's quite nice there isn't it? Tucked away in the forest! Yay for both sides getting reattached! I hope your DH heals well, good luck for the next part of your journey!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

LittleLou, 

Congrats on the successful op.... A few weeks and the fun can start xx


----------



## justmarried

justonexxx said:


> turns out we're not even eligible for IVF as hubby has previous kids private our only option and we're broke :-( hubby says why dont i divorce him and get with someone else how the hell will we get through this????????????? cant stop crying



im so sorry for what your going through,:hug: your hubby is more then likely blaiming himself and feels guilty.:cry: he is proberly just as upset if not more then you, he doesnt mean what he says. i hope you find an answer to your problem, just remember you have waited this long so maybe saving for a few years for ivf is only a blip.:hugs:


----------



## justmarried

littlelou6 said:


> Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x


woohoo!:happydance: let the fun begin. so glad it is all done for you and all went well.x.x.x:hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Just married! I see your temps are still up and looking at your previous months temps, you normally start going down by now!!! (quietly excited for you..) :dance: xx


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> Just married! I see your temps are still up and looking at your previous months temps, you normally start going down by now!!! (quietly excited for you..) :dance: xx

thanks, but i just tested and :bfn: so not holding out much hope:cry:. never mind lets wait and see what the sa test results are befor we start reading to much in to it.:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> turns out we're not even eligible for IVF as hubby has previous kids private our only option and we're broke :-( hubby says why dont i divorce him and get with someone else how the hell will we get through this????????????? cant stop crying

I am so sorry about the bad news you and DH just got. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My heart goes out to you both.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

littlelou6 said:


> Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x

WOOO HOOO!!!!! I am so thrilled for you and DH!!!:happydance::happydance: I hope he has a speedy recovery and that he ends up with tons of healthy :spermy:'s!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well as for me, I havent been on the thread much this month because DH is out of town on business for his job for 2 weeks, and is missing my entire OV and fertile window all together this month!!! It sucks, so I am counting myself out this month already...:nope: I am alright with it though and am just giving myself a break from TTC this month. I just miss DH and cant wait for him to finally be home. We are halfway through his time away and he will be home next saturday!!! :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x
> 
> :dance: wow it's finally been and gone! I told you it'll fly by, waiting for it to come! I hope you enjoyed your time at the hospital, it's quite nice there isn't it? Tucked away in the forest! Yay for both sides getting reattached! I hope your DH heals well, good luck for the next part of your journey!! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun:thumbup:. Yeah the hospital was nice and the staff were lovely!! I still cant believe we've actually done it now! :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know OH had his op and everything went well :happydance: they attatched both sides and said was quite easy as he didn't have much scar tissue:thumbup:. Let the baby making commence!!!........... well when OH feels up to it of course. Hope your all well x x x
> 
> :dance: wow it's finally been and gone! I told you it'll fly by, waiting for it to come! I hope you enjoyed your time at the hospital, it's quite nice there isn't it? Tucked away in the forest! Yay for both sides getting reattached! I hope your DH heals well, good luck for the next part of your journey!! :thumbup: xx Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun:thumbup:. Yeah the hospital was nice and the staff were lovely!! I still cant believe we've actually done it now! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance:

Brilliant, so glad the experience was good :)

Onwards!


----------



## littlelou6

Lets hope it was worth it!! x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Lets hope it was worth it!! x x

Aaw course it will be - remember, you've got a chance you never had before! It would be truly wonderful if you got your :bfp: really soon, but in any case at least the 2 of you haven't just sat idly thinking what might have been if youse never went for this.

(This is the way we went into this - and as the months roll on and no baby, it does help me a bit to remember that at least we have tried. I'm not saying it makes it easy each AF that arrives, but the chance being there is what keeps me going!)


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Lets hope it was worth it!! x x
> 
> Aaw course it will be - remember, you've got a chance you never had before! It would be truly wonderful if you got your :bfp: really soon, but in any case at least the 2 of you haven't just sat idly thinking what might have been if youse never went for this.
> 
> (This is the way we went into this - and as the months roll on and no baby, it does help me a bit to remember that at least we have tried. I'm not saying it makes it easy each AF that arrives, but the chance being there is what keeps me going!)Click to expand...

Its definately exciting knowing there is a chance we could have a baby :happydance: i do hope you get your :bfp: soon hun x x 

I dont think it'll be too long before we're back to :sex: OH seems to be healing nicley so far still a bit of bruising but looks much better than it was! x


----------



## ababytogether

Feel really weird today

My belly or my groin area feels all tight, as if I have pulled a muscle!!

Probably reading way to much into it, but it just doesnt feel normal, lol

I dont ever get sore boobs never have with any of my pregnancies and still do not

But I do have ALOT of white discharge, which I do not have other than when I am ovualting (which I found out increases when you ovulate after reading it on here) Normally with my period only 9 days away I would be getting a bit of brown stains appearing, just to let me know it is on its way, always get them a week or so before just to warn me I think, lol, but at the mo LOADS of clear white discharge!! Which is thick not watery!! No idea if thats a good sign or whether thats a sign that I am coming on!!

I have no idea what all this temp business is, so have no clue about my temperature, lol

I am due to have my period on 23rd so 9 days time

I think now that I know that I could possibly get pregnant I am noticing everything!! Which I dont like cos I wanted to try and stay as relaxed as possible

DH is on Wellman conception, and had his op 4 weeks ago to the day tmrw!!

I just feel weird, my groin isnt hurting, it just feels different, and definately feels like a strain on one side, but I havent done anything to strain it. lol

Grrrrr, mind playing tricks, hate it


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Feel really weird today
> 
> My belly or my groin area feels all tight, as if I have pulled a muscle!!
> 
> Probably reading way to much into it, but it just doesnt feel normal, lol
> 
> I dont ever get sore boobs never have with any of my pregnancies and still do not
> 
> But I do have ALOT of white discharge, which I do not have other than when I am ovualting (which I found out increases when you ovulate after reading it on here) Normally with my period only 9 days away I would be getting a bit of brown stains appearing, just to let me know it is on its way, always get them a week or so before just to warn me I think, lol, but at the mo LOADS of clear white discharge!! Which is thick not watery!! No idea if thats a good sign or whether thats a sign that I am coming on!!
> 
> I have no idea what all this temp business is, so have no clue about my temperature, lol
> 
> I am due to have my period on 23rd so 9 days time
> 
> I think now that I know that I could possibly get pregnant I am noticing everything!! Which I dont like cos I wanted to try and stay as relaxed as possible
> 
> DH is on Wellman conception, and had his op 4 weeks ago to the day tmrw!!
> 
> I just feel weird, my groin isnt hurting, it just feels different, and definately feels like a strain on one side, but I havent done anything to strain it. lol
> 
> Grrrrr, mind playing tricks, hate it

FX for you hon x


----------



## justmarried

well im out for this month :witch: came yesterday afternoon 2 days late (well a day and a half) but hay ho never mind roll on to this cycle.


on a positive note got hubbys sa results today he has 5.3 million with 30% swimming:happydance::happydance::happydance:now we no what we are working with.

i no there not super great but at least the vr was a success and we now have more of a chance then we did befor. well 5.3 million more chances:haha::haha::haha:.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Feel really weird today
> 
> My belly or my groin area feels all tight, as if I have pulled a muscle!!
> 
> Probably reading way to much into it, but it just doesnt feel normal, lol
> 
> I dont ever get sore boobs never have with any of my pregnancies and still do not
> 
> But I do have ALOT of white discharge, which I do not have other than when I am ovualting (which I found out increases when you ovulate after reading it on here) Normally with my period only 9 days away I would be getting a bit of brown stains appearing, just to let me know it is on its way, always get them a week or so before just to warn me I think, lol, but at the mo LOADS of clear white discharge!! Which is thick not watery!! No idea if thats a good sign or whether thats a sign that I am coming on!!
> 
> I have no idea what all this temp business is, so have no clue about my temperature, lol
> 
> I am due to have my period on 23rd so 9 days time
> 
> I think now that I know that I could possibly get pregnant I am noticing everything!! Which I dont like cos I wanted to try and stay as relaxed as possible
> 
> DH is on Wellman conception, and had his op 4 weeks ago to the day tmrw!!
> 
> I just feel weird, my groin isnt hurting, it just feels different, and definately feels like a strain on one side, but I havent done anything to strain it. lol
> 
> Grrrrr, mind playing tricks, hate it


Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck_graphics_06.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

justmarried said:


> well im out for this month :witch: came yesterday afternoon 2 days late (well a day and a half) but hay ho never mind roll on to this cycle.
> 
> 
> on a positive note got hubbys sa results today he has 5.3 million with 30% swimming:happydance::happydance::happydance:now we no what we are working with.
> 
> i no there not super great but at least the vr was a success and we now have more of a chance then we did befor. well 5.3 million more chances:haha::haha::haha:.x.x.x.x.x.

So sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so glad that your SA went well and that there are :spermy:!!!:happydance::happydance:My DH's numbers are almost the same as yours. I am keeping my fingers crossed for us both, that we get our :bfp:'s soon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Yay like I said, we have more chance than we did before the VRs! FX!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

justmarried said:


> well im out for this month :witch: came yesterday afternoon 2 days late (well a day and a half) but hay ho never mind roll on to this cycle.
> 
> 
> on a positive note got hubbys sa results today he has 5.3 million with 30% swimming:happydance::happydance::happydance:now we no what we are working with.
> 
> i no there not super great but at least the vr was a success and we now have more of a chance then we did befor. well 5.3 million more chances:haha::haha::haha:.x.x.x.x.x.


Sorry the damn Witch got you, but your dh results are great:thumbup: sending you loads of :dust: xx


----------



## justmarried

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> well im out for this month :witch: came yesterday afternoon 2 days late (well a day and a half) but hay ho never mind roll on to this cycle.
> 
> 
> on a positive note got hubbys sa results today he has 5.3 million with 30% swimming:happydance::happydance::happydance:now we no what we are working with.
> 
> i no there not super great but at least the vr was a success and we now have more of a chance then we did befor. well 5.3 million more chances:haha::haha::haha:.x.x.x.x.x.
> 
> 
> Sorry the damn Witch got you, but your dh results are great:thumbup: sending you loads of :dust: xxClick to expand...


thank you:hugs: we are just glad the vr worked!:happydance: when i get the full results in the post ill put them on here might need someone to explain them to me!:blush:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi girls can i just ask how long it takes for the swelling to go? thanks:thumbup: x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! :wave: My Hubby had swelling for a good few days, probably nearly a week. He did find that the strap they put on him was causing him pain as he started swelling he hadn't loosened it so it was diggin in him and causing him pain, he felt much better once he got that off and just wore snug fitting undies. xx


----------



## justmarried

wannabeprego said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> well im out for this month :witch: came yesterday afternoon 2 days late (well a day and a half) but hay ho never mind roll on to this cycle.
> 
> 
> on a positive note got hubbys sa results today he has 5.3 million with 30% swimming:happydance::happydance::happydance:now we no what we are working with.
> 
> i no there not super great but at least the vr was a success and we now have more of a chance then we did befor. well 5.3 million more chances:haha::haha::haha:.x.x.x.x.x.
> 
> So sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so glad that your SA went well and that there are :spermy:!!!:happydance::happydance:My DH's numbers are almost the same as yours. I am keeping my fingers crossed for us both, that we get our :bfp:'s soon!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...



how long between the v and vr was your hubby and how long after the vr did your hubby get his :spermy: tested?


my hubby had his v just over 9 years befor the vr and then just tested last week we had the vr in september last year.x.x..x.


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Hi all

So I'm on CD11 today, last month I had a smiley on CD13, so I should just be coming into fertility/coming up to Ov again soon (probably). Still have sticks for the CB digi OPK but resisting using them as we've agreed to try and relax as much as we can about it all, and just enjoy BD (it does start to get chore-like eh ladies).

So, we'll see. Like we've been saying, our chances are better than before our OH's VRs. John's going back for a repeat SA next month, so we'll see if there's been an improvement with all the supplements and all.

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155211&d=1294847668


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi all
> 
> So I'm on CD11 today, last month I had a smiley on CD13, so I should just be coming into fertility/coming up to Ov again soon (probably). Still have sticks for the CB digi OPK but resisting using them as we've agreed to try and relax as much as we can about it all, and just enjoy BD (it does start to get chore-like eh ladies).
> 
> So, we'll see. Like we've been saying, our chances are better than before our OH's VRs. John's going back for a repeat SA next month, so we'll see if there's been an improvement with all the supplements and all.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155211&d=1294847668

Good luck hun :happydance: x x


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave: My Hubby had swelling for a good few days, probably nearly a week. He did find that the strap they put on him was causing him pain as he started swelling he hadn't loosened it so it was diggin in him and causing him pain, he felt much better once he got that off and just wore snug fitting undies. xx

Thanks hun, my OH hasn't worn the strap since the day after his op!! (oops) but the swelling is going down :thumbup: bit more swollen on the left tho and he still getting a bit of pain from the left side. Is this normal?
I bet your excited for your scan tomorrow:happydance: i'm sure everything is fine but understand it probably seems too good to be true and 12 weeks is a long time for them to expect you to wait to make sure everything is ok. Keep us posted x x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: My Hubby had swelling for a good few days, probably nearly a week. He did find that the strap they put on him was causing him pain as he started swelling he hadn't loosened it so it was diggin in him and causing him pain, he felt much better once he got that off and just wore snug fitting undies. xx
> 
> Thanks hun, my OH hasn't worn the strap since the day after his op!! (oops) but the swelling is going down :thumbup: bit more swollen on the left tho and he still getting a bit of pain from the left side. Is this normal?
> I bet your excited for your scan tomorrow:happydance: i'm sure everything is fine but understand it probably seems too good to be true and 12 weeks is a long time for them to expect you to wait to make sure everything is ok. Keep us posted x x xClick to expand...

Yea that sounds pretty normal hon. My OH found the strap thing uncomfortable and didn't wear it for long either, I think snug fitting undies are enough.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: My Hubby had swelling for a good few days, probably nearly a week. He did find that the strap they put on him was causing him pain as he started swelling he hadn't loosened it so it was diggin in him and causing him pain, he felt much better once he got that off and just wore snug fitting undies. xx
> 
> Thanks hun, my OH hasn't worn the strap since the day after his op!! (oops) but the swelling is going down :thumbup: bit more swollen on the left tho and he still getting a bit of pain from the left side. Is this normal?
> I bet your excited for your scan tomorrow:happydance: i'm sure everything is fine but understand it probably seems too good to be true and 12 weeks is a long time for them to expect you to wait to make sure everything is ok. Keep us posted x x xClick to expand...

My hubby never had a strap:shrug: he had gauze padding for 24hours then just tight boxers.

He had swelling on the one side to and more pain on the one side too, this eventually went, he said it felt like the tube pulling inside!


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: My Hubby had swelling for a good few days, probably nearly a week. He did find that the strap they put on him was causing him pain as he started swelling he hadn't loosened it so it was diggin in him and causing him pain, he felt much better once he got that off and just wore snug fitting undies. xx
> 
> Thanks hun, my OH hasn't worn the strap since the day after his op!! (oops) but the swelling is going down :thumbup: bit more swollen on the left tho and he still getting a bit of pain from the left side. Is this normal?
> I bet your excited for your scan tomorrow:happydance: i'm sure everything is fine but understand it probably seems too good to be true and 12 weeks is a long time for them to expect you to wait to make sure everything is ok. Keep us posted x x xClick to expand...
> 
> My hubby never had a strap:shrug: he had gauze padding for 24hours then just tight boxers.
> 
> He had swelling on the one side to and more pain on the one side too, this eventually went, he said it felt like the tube pulling inside!Click to expand...

Thanks hun thats exactly how my OH described it. Glad its normal. :thumbup: x x


----------



## justonexxx

Hows everyone?? Looking into ICSI and considering egg sharing as it'll be cheaper (only £1050 total)? hubbys not tooo keen on me egg sharing whats your opinion ladies??? I think it would be nice to help other women hubby thinks it would be weird kids of mine out there....
hubbys gonna do another SA in 3 months gonna get him taking vits etc...he may think about giving up smoking. they didnt telll him exact numbers over the phone from his SA they just said no fast swimmers and a few slow swimmers...how many is a few??


----------



## littlelou6

I think its a great idea as its helping people out there who cant concieve natually, but everyones different i suppose some people would find it strange but its not like putting a child up for addoption or anything so i dont see the harm x x x


----------



## littlelou6

Hi girls :hi:
Well last night we managed to :sex: :happydance:. When is the best time to use opk's? i heard its best to use them in the afternoon??? I'm new to all of this so i wouldn't have a clue so any advise would be great :thumbup: Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## justmarried

justonexxx said:


> Hows everyone?? Looking into ICSI and considering egg sharing as it'll be cheaper (only £1050 total)? hubbys not tooo keen on me egg sharing whats your opinion ladies??? I think it would be nice to help other women hubby thinks it would be weird kids of mine out there....
> hubbys gonna do another SA in 3 months gonna get him taking vits etc...he may think about giving up smoking. they didnt telll him exact numbers over the phone from his SA they just said no fast swimmers and a few slow swimmers...how many is a few??

i think egg sharing is a great idea and even better if it knocks the price down for you, its lovely the you would even concider it giving another couple a chance to have a baby is a lovely thing to do.

defo get hubby on vits, zinc is meant to be really good for the swimmers as is vit c. i got my hubby on a multi vit and min just a cheapo one from asda when they are all gone he is going to start wellman conception as they are supposed to be really good.

anyway im glad things are looking up for you and you now have a few options to work with.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## justmarried

littlelou6 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> Well last night we managed to :sex: :happydance:. When is the best time to use opk's? i heard its best to use them in the afternoon??? I'm new to all of this so i wouldn't have a clue so any advise would be great :thumbup: Hope everyone is well x x

hello:hi: i usually do my opk between 2 and 4 in the afternoon if i have a nearly pos then i will test again about 8-9 in the evening. just to make sure i dont miss my serge. good luck and get :sex:.x.x.x.x..x.x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes i used to test at 4pm i think anything after 2pm is good, but just stick to the same time each day if you can x

I had dh on wellman conception supplements too :) good stuff x


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Yes i used to test at 4pm i think anything after 2pm is good, but just stick to the same time each day if you can x
> 
> I had dh on wellman conception supplements too :) good stuff x

Got my OH on that already :thumbup: thanks for the info:thumbup: xx


----------



## ababytogether

Evening everyone

Got a big red smudge tonight after wiping so im out, didnt expect to conceive after hubbies vr 4 wks ago but theres always the big maybe, onli gutting thing is my cycles are like clockwork and always have been, even down to the time of day, i know when it appears, so i am hoping af holds off till weds otherwise being precise for ovulating is going to throw us both, so am really really annoyed with this, pray i dont wake tmrw and its here as have never been 4 days early before and never been late

Anyway enough of me dh is on wellman too, heard it was good

Also has anyone heard from live in hope after scan? Just wanted to make sure everything was ok

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> Hows everyone?? Looking into ICSI and considering egg sharing as it'll be cheaper (only £1050 total)? hubbys not tooo keen on me egg sharing whats your opinion ladies??? I think it would be nice to help other women hubby thinks it would be weird kids of mine out there....
> hubbys gonna do another SA in 3 months gonna get him taking vits etc...he may think about giving up smoking. they didnt telll him exact numbers over the phone from his SA they just said no fast swimmers and a few slow swimmers...how many is a few??

Yes, I think it's a lovely idea too!! It's a shame that they didn't gove you exact figures over the phone, it doesn't really help does it. You could always ring and ask them for the figures. My DH was told that out of his really low count, he only had 4% swimming, then two weeks later....:bfp: so as long as there is sperm present and you are ok...it only takes one!! lol

The wellman conception are good :thumbup: my Hubby started on those and we'd definitly recommend them and he quit smoking too. The only other thing we did was after :sex: I lay with my hips up (propped up by a pillow) and lay there for 10-15mins.

Good luck and I'm pleased to see that you seem happier and looking positively into the future. You have to keep up with your PMA it really does help!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> Well last night we managed to :sex: :happydance:. When is the best time to use opk's? i heard its best to use them in the afternoon??? I'm new to all of this so i wouldn't have a clue so any advise would be great :thumbup: Hope everyone is well x x

Yay for :sex: :sex: hope it all went well, I'm sure it did! Opk's are best, if I remember it was after 12pm, I always took mine around 2pm, or 4pm if I was at work. You musnt use first morning urine though. Good luck to you and DH!! It's all very exciting!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Got a big red smudge tonight after wiping so im out, didnt expect to conceive after hubbies vr 4 wks ago but theres always the big maybe, onli gutting thing is my cycles are like clockwork and always have been, even down to the time of day, i know when it appears, so i am hoping af holds off till weds otherwise being precise for ovulating is going to throw us both, so am really really annoyed with this, pray i dont wake tmrw and its here as have never been 4 days early before and never been late
> 
> Anyway enough of me dh is on wellman too, heard it was good
> 
> Also has anyone heard from live in hope after scan? Just wanted to make sure everything was ok
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx

Hi!! Aww thanks for thinking of me!! I updated on my journal but not here! :dohh: everything went fine and baby was amazing!! It did a little dance for us and I cried, loads!! :haha: It looks like a little gummy bear and I'm so in love!! :cloud9: xx

I really hope AF stays away, especially after your cycles are normally very regular, that would be such a pain!! Fingers crossed for you! I know Hubby was away, but is there any chance he was around for some of your fertile window??? :shrug: if so, it could be implantation bleeding :shrug:

keep us posted!xx




​


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> Well last night we managed to :sex: :happydance:. When is the best time to use opk's? i heard its best to use them in the afternoon??? I'm new to all of this so i wouldn't have a clue so any advise would be great :thumbup: Hope everyone is well x x
> 
> Yay for :sex: :sex: hope it all went well, I'm sure it did! Opk's are best, if I remember it was after 12pm, I always took mine around 2pm, or 4pm if I was at work. You musnt use first morning urine though. Good luck to you and DH!! It's all very exciting!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I was a little nervous as it was only a week since the op!! But OH was definately up for it and has been ever since:haha:.
I had a faint line yesterday does that mean its going to get darker or have i already o'ved??? :wacko: x x Your avitar is soo cute i can see why your in love!!! :happydance:


----------



## ababytogether

Am glad everything went well

Mt af hasnt come this morning phew, lol, I was sat wondering why for the first time in my lfie would she want to come early, lol

Anyway know I have brown spotting (sorry TMI) I do not believe I am pregnant at all, got some cramping pain, just think that it was a sign shes on her way, am just relieved that I havent come on early, lol

Best of luck to everyone else and heres to next month, lol


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> Well last night we managed to :sex: :happydance:. When is the best time to use opk's? i heard its best to use them in the afternoon??? I'm new to all of this so i wouldn't have a clue so any advise would be great :thumbup: Hope everyone is well x x
> 
> Yay for :sex: :sex: hope it all went well, I'm sure it did! Opk's are best, if I remember it was after 12pm, I always took mine around 2pm, or 4pm if I was at work. You musnt use first morning urine though. Good luck to you and DH!! It's all very exciting!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a little nervous as it was only a week since the op!! But OH was definately up for it and has been ever since:haha:.
> I had a faint line yesterday does that mean its going to get darker or have i already o'ved??? :wacko: x x Your avitar is soo cute i can see why your in love!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww thanks, it is cute isn't it? :happydance:
Glad it went well when you did it :thumbup:
A faint line means its negative but can also be a good sign that you are due to ov soon. Keep testing daily until the lines are the same or until the line becomes darker than the other line. Then when you get that result you will ov anywhere from then on up until over a day later. Basically, just get in loads of :sex: from now onwards until your line gets faint again or disappears. So get busy girly!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls :wave:

Loads been happening here then!!

Love the scan pic live in hope, that's so exciting!

Brill news littlelou about you guys managing to bd! :happydance:

How early is it for you ababytogether? I hear spotting that comes days earlier than AF expected can be implantation???

justone I think egg sharing is a lovely idea, I really do, if it came to IUI for us I would definitely consider it. The fact that it helps with the cost of treatment is a bonus, but TBH it's such a lovely thing anyway. Obviously you guys need to talk it through and do what you're both comfortable with .... we haven't discussed any of that yet so no idea what OH's views would be...

It is a shame that you don't have exact numbers! 'A few' could mean anything :wacko: and it's true - it only takes one! We hear of so many people who've been told they'll never conceive naturally who go on to do just that!

Defo an idea to get him on vits - wellman conception has had a lot of good said about it and my OH has been on it since we got his last SA results so we'll see what happens at his next one next month! Obviously giving up smoking would be ideal ... my OH smokes too and he knows it would be better to quit but he has tried with the inhalator and just finds it really tough... he actually made a point of telling me how much he admires me for managing to quit as it's so hard. It's tough for us too though isn't it, not to nag and all lol.

So - onwards and upwards for us all then! FX for some more :bfp:s for us WAGs very soon :dust:


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks live in hope:thumbup: x x
Tallybee you use clear blue smiley dont you??? is that easier to use?? I'm getting quite confused :blush: i know i'm due to ovulate soon but worried i'm gonna miss the surge! I guess we will just have to have loads of :sex: to make sure we dont miss it :thumbup: x x


----------



## live_in_hope

Thats exactly what to do! Just cover all bases by getting in loads of :sex: with a faint line its probable that it'll be within the next few days so keep testing and keep busy :winkwink: xx


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> Thats exactly what to do! Just cover all bases by getting in loads of :sex: with a faint line its probable that it'll be within the next few days so keep testing and keep busy :winkwink: xx

I will do that hun :happydance: is :sex: everyday over the fertile period too much? my OH has a high sex drive so normally do anyway! sorry for all the questions and know its not gonna happen this month but would like to know for future referance :thumbup: x x


----------



## live_in_hope

Yer go for it!! Even go for it twice a day if you fancy it!! :thumbup: but if you have regular sex then thats even better. I used to lay with my hips up afterwards aswell for about 10-15minutes xx dont write off this month, you never know!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## littlelou6

Would be great if it happened first month wouldn't it!! haha. My OH would be happy at the thought of more than once a day!! and as its firt month i dont really see the harm either its the least he deserves after what he went through in order to try and have a baby. Seeing your scan picture makes me even more broody (if that was possible) x x x


----------



## ababytogether

Tallybee

My af arrived late avo today, 3 days early for the first time ever in 21 years!! Why I do not know other than I ovulated earlier than usual, but still doesnt make sense, the first month we try and my af comes early!! I want to scream

I wouldnt say it was spotting its bright red, got cramping and there isnt loads like a normal period but everytime I wipe there is some, and some left on a pad, nothing like full on yet but no doubt it will appear, its enough to tell me that af is here, first day is always light for me, then again looks like what it used to be like could all change for me

Am just concerned as to why it has come early, ok one day I wouldnt even have bat an eyelid, but 3 days and for someone it has never happened to before... just gets me thinking why thats all

Sorry for going on... :(

This months cycle was only 24 days!!! usually 27 without fail!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Am glad everything went well
> 
> Mt af hasnt come this morning phew, lol, I was sat wondering why for the first time in my lfie would she want to come early, lol
> 
> Anyway know I have brown spotting (sorry TMI) I do not believe I am pregnant at all, got some cramping pain, just think that it was a sign shes on her way, am just relieved that I havent come on early, lol
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else and heres to next month, lol




ababytogether said:


> Tallybee
> 
> My af arrived late avo today, 3 days early for the first time ever in 21 years!! Why I do not know other than I ovulated earlier than usual, but still doesnt make sense, the first month we try and my af comes early!! I want to scream
> 
> I wouldnt say it was spotting its bright red, got cramping and there isnt loads like a normal period but everytime I wipe there is some, and some left on a pad, nothing like full on yet but no doubt it will appear, its enough to tell me that af is here, first day is always light for me, then again looks like what it used to be like could all change for me
> 
> Am just concerned as to why it has come early, ok one day I wouldnt even have bat an eyelid, but 3 days and for someone it has never happened to before... just gets me thinking why thats all
> 
> Sorry for going on... :(
> 
> This months cycle was only 24 days!!! usually 27 without fail!!

Just wanted to say:

I was always 28days regular, day, time spot on every mth, but then my cycles changed varying from 24days to 30days, i was worried i'd find it hard to know ov day but 9weeks after VR we got our :bfp:

I had the spotting too, like you described and i took a B6 supplement in 50mg (but buy a complex so you get the same amount of all the other B vits) it helps increase your luteal phase the days after ovulation until your period which they say need to be at least 11 days.
The first month i took these i got pregnant!

I highly recommend buying the fertility themometer kit from boots you take your temp every morning at the same time and i joined Fertilityfriend.com to chart the temps and it will help you see how long your cycles are and when you ovulate :)

Hope this has given you hope xx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Thanks live in hope:thumbup: x x
> Tallybee you use clear blue smiley dont you??? is that easier to use?? I'm getting quite confused :blush: i know i'm due to ovulate soon but worried i'm gonna miss the surge! I guess we will just have to have loads of :sex: to make sure we dont miss it :thumbup: x x

Yep hon it's the clear blue digital ov kit. It's pretty expensive but dead easy, as there's no messing about peering at lines trying to see which one's darker etc. 

Just get lots of :sex: in I say!!!

GL x


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Tallybee
> 
> My af arrived late avo today, 3 days early for the first time ever in 21 years!! Why I do not know other than I ovulated earlier than usual, but still doesnt make sense, the first month we try and my af comes early!! I want to scream
> 
> I wouldnt say it was spotting its bright red, got cramping and there isnt loads like a normal period but everytime I wipe there is some, and some left on a pad, nothing like full on yet but no doubt it will appear, its enough to tell me that af is here, first day is always light for me, then again looks like what it used to be like could all change for me
> 
> Am just concerned as to why it has come early, ok one day I wouldnt even have bat an eyelid, but 3 days and for someone it has never happened to before... just gets me thinking why thats all
> 
> Sorry for going on... :(
> 
> This months cycle was only 24 days!!! usually 27 without fail!!

:hug:

It's a bugger isn't it... our bodies seem to just play tricks on us. I've had a similarly screwed up cycle, just as we began trying too. I was always 26 or 27 days and then all of a sudden when OH had the op and we started trying, it spun wildly - the shortest I had was 16 days and the longest I think was 33. We were convinced I was pg on the really long one and were devastated when I came on. Still no idea what the 16 one was all about :wacko:

Anyway I am convinced it is the stress and pressure of TTC that's been doing it, maybe it is for you too. I'm trying really hard to relax about the whole thing and just go with it, which is FAR easier said than done... I'm out this month anyway as my fertile window has been invaded by a nasty UTI which put sex right off the menu :cry:

I have gone back to being really strict making myself remember all my supplements, Agnus Castus from CD1 until OV, Pregnacare conception every day. And eating more healthily, and my alcohol consumption has gone from within the recommended range for a woman to nearly nothing at all. I do have to say that over the past 2 or 3 months that I've been doing this, my AF has been far more manageable (normal for me is incapacitated dosed up on every painkiller possible and attached to a hot water bottle feeling like death warmed up). And gone back to 26/27 days again. I can't be sure what has cused this but I am thankful for sure.

Why does it have to be this fecking complicated? All I can say is thanks to all you girls on ehre as there's no-one else who understands even a tiny bit :hugs: :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*seoj*
on her :bfp: just
* 16 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR Oct '09  21/2/11*​


seoj joined us at the beginning of the group and after not getting a BFP after VR, they underwent IUI and she got her :bfp: this morning on her 2nd cycle!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *seoj*
> on her :bfp: just
> * 16 months after VR *
> A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
> *VR Oct '09  21/2/11*​
> 
> 
> seoj joined us at the beginning of the group and after not getting a BFP after VR, they underwent IUI and she got her :bfp: this morning on her 2nd cycle!! :thumbup: xx

:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS TO SEOJ xxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo:*congratulations to *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *seoj*
> on her :bfp: Just
> * 16 months after vr *
> a huge congratulations to you from all the vr wags!! :flower:
> *vr oct '09  21/2/11*​
> 
> 
> seoj joined us at the beginning of the group and after not getting a bfp after vr, they underwent iui and she got her :bfp: This morning on her 2nd cycle!! :thumbup: Xx

wow congratulations seoj!!! X x x


----------



## littlelou6

Well i've nearly got a pos on opk its the darkest line i've had so far but not quite as dark as control line so gonna do another at about 8ish tonight and hopefully wont miss it :happydance::happydance: x x


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone

Still baffled but guess it comes early for a reason, not used to not knowing though when!!

Thanks Mrs Essex for the B6 info am going to had off to Sainsburys and get some

I have got some Folic acid, so I assume that I stop taking them whilst I take these B6 vits otherwise I will od on Folic Acid, lol

Thanks again gl all 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *seoj*
> on her :bfp: just
> * 16 months after VR *
> A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
> *VR Oct '09  21/2/11*​
> 
> 
> seoj joined us at the beginning of the group and after not getting a BFP after VR, they underwent IUI and she got her :bfp: this morning on her 2nd cycle!! :thumbup: xx

Congratyulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry me again

Just been and got my B6 complex, can I just ask the Folic Acid amount in the tablets is 200mg but the recommended amount is 400mg for mothers trying to conceive

Did you just take these or top up on the Folic Acid

If so where did you find 200mg ones, as everywhere I try they are 400mg

Thanks again


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Well i've nearly got a pos on opk its the darkest line i've had so far but not quite as dark as control line so gonna do another at about 8ish tonight and hopefully wont miss it :happydance::happydance: x x

Yay that sounds hopeful, hope you get your + later!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Still baffled but guess it comes early for a reason, not used to not knowing though when!!
> 
> Thanks Mrs Essex for the B6 info am going to had off to Sainsburys and get some
> 
> I have got some Folic acid, so I assume that I stop taking them whilst I take these B6 vits otherwise I will od on Folic Acid, lol
> 
> Thanks again gl all
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

You wont need to take folic acid aswell, its in the B6 complex... just make sure there is 50mg of b6 in there x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Well we arrived for the scan at 12.20pm bursting for a wee :haha: had to wait another 20mins for scan:dohh:

But our lil baby is beautiful! Jumping around waving non stop at us! so cute!!!

Everything is perfect, i had a MW that was training so she scanned me for a bit longer than normal, but i was so uncomfortable with a very full bladder and back ache:haha:

So for my patients i got 4 photos for the price of 1 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And they put my dates FORWARD!!! yay!


I'm 11 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


Were so chuffed :cloud9:

Scan pic are in my journal.... Link below!
It looks like baby bump has a huge nose lol, but its his/hers hand behind their face xx


----------



## ababytogether

Ok thats where I have gone wrong it only has 2mg!! lol looks like am going to have to go and get some from elsewhere

Where did you get yours from please?

Congrats on your scan xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Ok thats where I have gone wrong it only has 2mg!! lol looks like am going to have to go and get some from elsewhere
> 
> Where did you get yours from please?
> 
> Congrats on your scan xx

Sent you a message

Each caplet contains: %EC RDA* 

Thiamin (Vitamin B1) 50mg 4,545% 

Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 50mg 3,571% 

Niacin 50mg NE 313% 

Pantothenic Acid 50mg 833% 

Vitamin B6 50mg 3,571% 

Vitamin B12 50&#65533;g 2,000% 

Folic Acid 400&#65533;g 200% 

Biotin 50&#65533;g 100% 

Proprietary Blend 50mg **


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Well we arrived for the scan at 12.20pm bursting for a wee :haha: had to wait another 20mins for scan:dohh:
> 
> But our lil baby is beautiful! Jumping around waving non stop at us! so cute!!!
> 
> Everything is perfect, i had a MW that was training so she scanned me for a bit longer than normal, but i was so uncomfortable with a very full bladder and back ache:haha:
> 
> So for my patients i got 4 photos for the price of 1 :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And they put my dates FORWARD!!! yay!
> 
> 
> I'm 11 weeks and 4 days :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> 
> Were so chuffed :cloud9:
> 
> Scan pic are in my journal.... Link below!
> It looks like baby bump has a huge nose lol, but its his/hers hand behind their face xx

That's lovely x


----------



## littlelou6

:happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x

well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxx


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...

We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x x


----------



## tallybee

Oooh that's brill littlelou! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x xClick to expand...

Good luck and baby dust to you little lou!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@live in hope, your scan pic is great hun!!! You and DH must be so excited, and seeing your little bean makes it all so real!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats again to you and H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> @live in hope, your scan pic is great hun!!! You and DH must be so excited, and seeing your little bean makes it all so real!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats again to you and H&H 9 months!!!

Thanks hun!! Yes we are soooo excited although we are still in shock at the same time!! lol xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x xClick to expand...

Yay for getting loads of :sex: thats really good!! My DH bless him, well lets say I wore him out, especially my last fertile period (it obviously paid off though) but I think he was pleased it was over because it was taking it's toll (if you know what I mean) and we have my sister living with us so we had to have loads of discreet and quiet :sex: which was quite funny. He's more of a once/twice a week kinda guy, which suits me, especially at the minute coz I'm sooo tired!! lol

Feeling wise though, I'm ok. I had a bad experience with a salad last night?? I can't eat proper meals at the minute in the evenings so I have something on toast, but my sis and DH had a ham salad and the smell of the cucumber and onions sent my stomach crazy!! I wasn't sick but my god I was close to it!! I sat holding my nose for about half an hour, they thought it was hilarious!! :dohh: but other than that, so far so good!! xx


----------



## tallybee

Hope you feel better soon liveinhope.

I feel like a right nutter knowing how gross the nausea is and actually wanting it back :wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

Your not a nutter!! Afew weeks ago if you remember I was so dissappointed that I wasn't experiencing it at all, everybody kept saying how lucky I was but I thought there was something wrong coz I didnt have it, now I do!! lol I'm pleased that I have as I know everything is normal but its so bluuurrr!! lol xx


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting loads of :sex: thats really good!! My DH bless him, well lets say I wore him out, especially my last fertile period (it obviously paid off though) but I think he was pleased it was over because it was taking it's toll (if you know what I mean) and we have my sister living with us so we had to have loads of discreet and quiet :sex: which was quite funny. He's more of a once/twice a week kinda guy, which suits me, especially at the minute coz I'm sooo tired!! lol
> 
> Feeling wise though, I'm ok. I had a bad experience with a salad last night?? I can't eat proper meals at the minute in the evenings so I have something on toast, but my sis and DH had a ham salad and the smell of the cucumber and onions sent my stomach crazy!! I wasn't sick but my god I was close to it!! I sat holding my nose for about half an hour, they thought it was hilarious!! :dohh: but other than that, so far so good!! xxClick to expand...

My OH has a high sex drive so its a case of "the more the merrier" with him:haha:.
In a wierd kind of way i'm glad your experiencing symptoms (not too bad of course!) it will put your mind at ease that everything is fine :hugs:. You have a nice week off now dont you??? (i think i remember you saying you worked in a school) at least you can have afternoon naps:haha: i'm glad your feeling quite well other than the slight sickness hun x x x


----------



## littlelou6

wannabeprego said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you little lou!!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun:thumbup: but it is only our first month of trying and so soon after the op too so not getting my hopes up this month x x


----------



## seoj

I haven't checked into this thread in a while... LOVE seeing all the BFPs!!!!!

Congrats ALL ;) hehe. 

Wishing everyone the very best of luck and loads of baby dust!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

I hope you've been onto the front page and seen your announcement!! :dance: xx Congratulations to you my dear!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting loads of :sex: thats really good!! My DH bless him, well lets say I wore him out, especially my last fertile period (it obviously paid off though) but I think he was pleased it was over because it was taking it's toll (if you know what I mean) and we have my sister living with us so we had to have loads of discreet and quiet :sex: which was quite funny. He's more of a once/twice a week kinda guy, which suits me, especially at the minute coz I'm sooo tired!! lol
> 
> Feeling wise though, I'm ok. I had a bad experience with a salad last night?? I can't eat proper meals at the minute in the evenings so I have something on toast, but my sis and DH had a ham salad and the smell of the cucumber and onions sent my stomach crazy!! I wasn't sick but my god I was close to it!! I sat holding my nose for about half an hour, they thought it was hilarious!! :dohh: but other than that, so far so good!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> My OH has a high sex drive so its a case of "the more the merrier" with him:haha:.
> In a wierd kind of way i'm glad your experiencing symptoms (not too bad of course!) it will put your mind at ease that everything is fine :hugs:. You have a nice week off now dont you??? (i think i remember you saying you worked in a school) at least you can have afternoon naps:haha: i'm glad your feeling quite well other than the slight sickness hun x x xClick to expand...


Thanks hun, it does put my mind at rest and its kinda nice knowing that you feel crappy coz the baby inside me is taking what it needs to grow nicely and so my job as a mummy has already started and I feel I am already providing for my baby! awww :hugs: xx

Yes I'm off all week this week, but no napping for me. I'm not feeling as tired as I was but I do feel lifeless like I have so much to do but can't be bothered to do any of it!! I'm bogged down with uni coursework but can't muster up the motivation to do it!! :dohh: not good!! lol. xx


----------



## littlelou6

I have another +opk i'm really confused:wacko: what does this mean??? x x x


----------



## littlelou6

p.s: CONGRATS SEOJ!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Glad you got your :bfp: x x x


----------



## tallybee

Hon I think the LH surge can last different times for us all :shrug: All I know's that we expect Ov between 12-36 hours after we first get a positive.


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: i got + opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I guess i'm gonna be busy!!! :haha: x x x
> 
> well what you doin posting on heregirly!!! get busy!!!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We have been very busy!! My OH is loving it:haha: I was a bit worried that the opk's would put him off but luckily it had the adverse effect and he couldn't wait to :sex: i just hope he has :spermy: How you feeling now live in hope?? x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting loads of :sex: thats really good!! My DH bless him, well lets say I wore him out, especially my last fertile period (it obviously paid off though) but I think he was pleased it was over because it was taking it's toll (if you know what I mean) and we have my sister living with us so we had to have loads of discreet and quiet :sex: which was quite funny. He's more of a once/twice a week kinda guy, which suits me, especially at the minute coz I'm sooo tired!! lol
> 
> Feeling wise though, I'm ok. I had a bad experience with a salad last night?? I can't eat proper meals at the minute in the evenings so I have something on toast, but my sis and DH had a ham salad and the smell of the cucumber and onions sent my stomach crazy!! I wasn't sick but my god I was close to it!! I sat holding my nose for about half an hour, they thought it was hilarious!! :dohh: but other than that, so far so good!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> My OH has a high sex drive so its a case of "the more the merrier" with him:haha:.
> In a wierd kind of way i'm glad your experiencing symptoms (not too bad of course!) it will put your mind at ease that everything is fine :hugs:. You have a nice week off now dont you??? (i think i remember you saying you worked in a school) at least you can have afternoon naps:haha: i'm glad your feeling quite well other than the slight sickness hun x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, it does put my mind at rest and its kinda nice knowing that you feel crappy coz the baby inside me is taking what it needs to grow nicely and so my job as a mummy has already started and I feel I am already providing for my baby! awww :hugs: xx
> 
> Yes I'm off all week this week, but no napping for me. I'm not feeling as tired as I was but I do feel lifeless like I have so much to do but can't be bothered to do any of it!! I'm bogged down with uni coursework but can't muster up the motivation to do it!! :dohh: not good!! lol. xxClick to expand...

Arr I find motivation a challenge at the best of times!!!


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> Hon I think the LH surge can last different times for us all :shrug: All I know's that we expect Ov between 12-36 hours after we first get a positive.

But i has a - opk (line lighter than ontrol line) then a + a few hours later!!! i'm so confused lol x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hon I think the LH surge can last different times for us all :shrug: All I know's that we expect Ov between 12-36 hours after we first get a positive.
> 
> But i has a - opk (line lighter than ontrol line) then a + a few hours later!!! i'm so confused lol x xClick to expand...

Thats how i felt using them.. So i ditched them and just tempted and charted :thumbup: xx


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hon I think the LH surge can last different times for us all :shrug: All I know's that we expect Ov between 12-36 hours after we first get a positive.
> 
> But i has a - opk (line lighter than ontrol line) then a + a few hours later!!! i'm so confused lol x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats how i felt using them.. So i ditched them and just tempted and charted :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Think i may just ditch them and try without :shrug: just make sure we :sex: around my fertile time x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hon I think the LH surge can last different times for us all :shrug: All I know's that we expect Ov between 12-36 hours after we first get a positive.
> 
> But i has a - opk (line lighter than ontrol line) then a + a few hours later!!! i'm so confused lol x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats how i felt using them.. So i ditched them and just tempted and charted :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Think i may just ditch them and try without :shrug: just make sure we :sex: around my fertile time x xClick to expand...

yes if you chart your temp for a full cycle you can see what day you ov'd on and then :sex: around that day 3days before and after to cover all angles :thumbup: xx


----------



## tallybee

Aye I found the ordinary 'lines on a stick' OPKs far too confusing tbh, I definitely recommend the digital one. I've seen them on ebay, could be cheaper there but OH bought me my one so I can't be sure how much but I do know they're quite a lot. SO easy though, just wee on it and the thing tells you it's working then changes to a circle (neg) or a smile (pos). No interpretation required lol.


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *seoj*
> on her :bfp: just
> * 16 months after VR *
> A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
> *VR Oct '09  21/2/11*​
> 
> 
> seoj joined us at the beginning of the group and after not getting a BFP after VR, they underwent IUI and she got her :bfp: this morning on her 2nd cycle!! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Congratyulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/guygnuneotxqnBs.gif


----------



## x melanie x

Hi Ladies,

I've not been part of your group as was starting to lose hope and didn't feel i had much to add, but wanted to let you know that I have got a BFP this morning, 15 months after my husbands VR. You long timers don't lose hope, it's totally possible! Fingers crossed this works out.

Good luck xx


----------



## live_in_hope

x melanie x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've not been part of your group as was starting to lose hope and didn't feel i had much to add, but wanted to let you know that I have got a BFP this morning, 15 months after my husbands VR. You long timers don't lose hope, it's totally possible! Fingers crossed this works out.
> 
> Good luck xx

Congratulations!! If you're TTC and your OH has had a VR then you are definitly a part of this group!! I remember you posting when we first started!! :hugs:

Wahoo!! :wohoo: congrats on your BFP!!! Come and join us up on :cloud9: :hugs: I'll update the front page. MRSRICH started another group for WaGs who get their BFP after VR, you'll have to drop in there too!!

Congrats again!! Fab news!!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## tallybee

x melanie x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've not been part of your group as was starting to lose hope and didn't feel i had much to add, but wanted to let you know that I have got a BFP this morning, 15 months after my husbands VR. You long timers don't lose hope, it's totally possible! Fingers crossed this works out.
> 
> Good luck xx

YAYYY!! Congratulations hon that's fantastic :) You *are* one of us WAGs definitely xxxxxxx Thanks for giving that hope, my OH's VR was last May and we've been trying as hard as anyone can but still no luck so have been beginning to think there's no point any more. So THANKS and WELCOME xxxxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*x melanie x*
on her :bfp: just
* 15 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR Nov '09  23/2/11*​


----------



## live_in_hope

Another :bfp: for a VR WAG!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: thats 2 this week!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

x melanie x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've not been part of your group as was starting to lose hope and didn't feel i had much to add, but wanted to let you know that I have got a BFP this morning, 15 months after my husbands VR. You long timers don't lose hope, it's totally possible! Fingers crossed this works out.
> 
> Good luck xx

Woooooooow Thats brilliant news!! Congratulations & wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here is the link to the Pregnant after vasectomy Reversal thread!

Pop along

pregnant after VR thread!


----------



## ababytogether

Congrats on your BFP

Can I just ask, taking Vitamin B Complex, and my wee is REALLY yellow is this normal?? lol sorry


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Congrats on your BFP
> 
> Can I just ask, taking Vitamin B Complex, and my wee is REALLY yellow is this normal?? lol sorry

Yup :flower:

I get that from taking my pregnacare conception... I posted in TTC about it ages ago and was told it's the B vitamins that do it :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Congrats on your BFP
> 
> Can I just ask, taking Vitamin B Complex, and my wee is REALLY yellow is this normal?? lol sorry




tallybee said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your BFP
> 
> Can I just ask, taking Vitamin B Complex, and my wee is REALLY yellow is this normal?? lol sorry
> 
> Yup :flower:
> 
> I get that from taking my pregnacare conception... I posted in TTC about it ages ago and was told it's the B vitamins that do it :)Click to expand...


yes really yellow (like flouresent) and a bit of a strange smell.... completely normal x


----------



## littlelou6

CONGRATULATIONS MELANIE ON YOUR :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: X X


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Hon I think the LH surge can last different times for us all :shrug: All I know's that we expect Ov between 12-36 hours after we first get a positive.
> 
> But i has a - opk (line lighter than ontrol line) then a + a few hours later!!! i'm so confused lol x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats how i felt using them.. So i ditched them and just tempted and charted :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Think i may just ditch them and try without :shrug: just make sure we :sex: around my fertile time x xClick to expand...
> 
> yes if you chart your temp for a full cycle you can see what day you ov'd on and then :sex: around that day 3days before and after to cover all angles :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

I dont understand all the temping stuff!! lol x x


----------



## littlelou6

Hey girls 
well we have :sex: everyday sometimes twice :blush: since friday do you think we covered it yet??? x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> Hey girls
> well we have :sex: everyday sometimes twice :blush: since friday do you think we covered it yet??? x x

I would think so, your ticker says your 1dpo so fx and :dust: your way xx


----------



## wannabeprego

x melanie x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've not been part of your group as was starting to lose hope and didn't feel i had much to add, but wanted to let you know that I have got a BFP this morning, 15 months after my husbands VR. You long timers don't lose hope, it's totally possible! Fingers crossed this works out.
> 
> Good luck xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CONGRATULATIONS-1-1.gif


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> Hey girls
> well we have :sex: everyday sometimes twice :blush: since friday do you think we covered it yet??? x x

Sounds good to me!! :thumbup: Whats your CM like? Normally when that dries up (after if is stopped being like egg-white) it dries up after OV. So I would keep going until it dries up just to be sure. xx


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> well we have :sex: everyday sometimes twice :blush: since friday do you think we covered it yet??? x x
> 
> Sounds good to me!! :thumbup: Whats your CM like? Normally when that dries up (after if is stopped being like egg-white) it dries up after OV. So I would keep going until it dries up just to be sure. xxClick to expand...

Its still a bit wet down there:blush: but not egg white at all. Does that i haven't o'd yet?? we still :sex: everyday (just not Twice) so we will be covered anyway :happydance: x x


----------



## littlelou6

I have to say i'm loving all the :bfp: gives me loads of hope :happydance: x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> well we have :sex: everyday sometimes twice :blush: since friday do you think we covered it yet??? x x
> 
> Sounds good to me!! :thumbup: Whats your CM like? Normally when that dries up (after if is stopped being like egg-white) it dries up after OV. So I would keep going until it dries up just to be sure. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its still a bit wet down there:blush: but not egg white at all. Does that i haven't o'd yet?? we still :sex: everyday (just not Twice) so we will be covered anyway :happydance: x xClick to expand...

No, it can be wet after ov for abit but as soon as it dries up that generally is a sign that your fertile window is over. But as your getting busy frequently, I would say that your covered! Me and my DH didnt get to do it on the day I ovd and his 4% still managed to work the magic!! lol xx


----------



## littlelou6

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> well we have :sex: everyday sometimes twice :blush: since friday do you think we covered it yet??? x x
> 
> Sounds good to me!! :thumbup: Whats your CM like? Normally when that dries up (after if is stopped being like egg-white) it dries up after OV. So I would keep going until it dries up just to be sure. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its still a bit wet down there:blush: but not egg white at all. Does that i haven't o'd yet?? we still :sex: everyday (just not Twice) so we will be covered anyway :happydance: x xClick to expand...
> 
> No, it can be wet after ov for abit but as soon as it dries up that generally is a sign that your fertile window is over. But as your getting busy frequently, I would say that your covered! Me and my DH didnt get to do it on the day I ovd and his 4% still managed to work the magic!! lol xxClick to expand...

Well that gives me a bit more hope:thumbup: who'd of thought trying for a baby would be so complex!! :haha: x x


----------



## tallybee

> Well that gives me a bit more hope who'd of thought trying for a baby would be so complex!! x x

I know hon it's ridiculous isn't it

It never was this difficult before

:hug:


----------



## justmarried

hello girlys. well we finaly got our report for the sa we had done at the begining of the month. all we got told on the phone was there was 5.3million with 30% swimming so we asked for the report and here it is..................

liquifaction within 60 mins-----------yes
volume----------------------------3.0 mls
ph---------------------------------8.0
viscosity---------------------------normal
spermatazoa count/ml--------------5.3 x 10^6 mls
spermatazoa count ejaculate--------15.9 x 1066 ejaculate

motility

rapid progressive-------------------20%
sluggish progressive----------------10%
non-progressive--------------------5%
immotile----------------------------65%

morphology

normal forms-----------------------8%
abnormal forms---------------------92%
white cells-------------------------occasional



if someone would like to tell me what this means in normal terms please feel free to translate.


----------



## justmarried

also just found this for any of you ladies that have only just been through the vr process with your hubbys.x.x.x.x.x.x


Sperm counts after vasectomy reversal.
Vasectomy reversal creates an exit path for sperms that have been trapped for years. There is
therefore a massive backlog of sperm fragments and debris to be shifted before fresh sperms (which
take 2 months to be generated) can come through.
We use the initial test at 6-8 weeks to confirm that our connection is open and functioning. We would
usually see relatively small numbers of sperms, the vast majority of which are dead (eg. 5 million with
an overall motility of as little as 3%). With the next test at 4 months we would expect to see a rapid
increase both in terms of numbers and motility eg 20 million with 25% overall motility and a final
return to normal levels after a further few months.
Regular intercourse, using the Zinc and Selenium supplements, wearing loose underwear and leading a
healthy lifestyle ensures you are doing your best towards a rapid return to fertility.
It is possible to reach very high counts very quickly after reversal but this is the exception rather than
the rule. If this happens to you, congratulations, you will probably improve then stabilise. Early
pregnancy, with the partners next cycle, does occur but is rare.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

We did our SA last week and this morning I got the results. There was only 3 million and the motility was 6%. We were going to try insemination but the dr. said the count was low and the best way to get me pregnant would have to be InVitro. Which is only $12,000 dollars!! I was a little heart broken, but I am glad that we found sperm. The dr. suggested we freeze some sperm because sometimes tissue can build up and block the sperm. So we are going to freeze it until we decide what we are going to do. DH is being very supportive and he said we are not going to give up. 

Does anyone know of any vitamins to help with the sperm count? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## littlelou6

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> We did our SA last week and this morning I got the results. There was only 3 million and the motility was 6%. We were going to try insemination but the dr. said the count was low and the best way to get me pregnant would have to be InVitro. Which is only $12,000 dollars!! I was a little heart broken, but I am glad that we found sperm. The dr. suggested we freeze some sperm because sometimes tissue can build up and block the sperm. So we are going to freeze it until we decide what we are going to do. DH is being very supportive and he said we are not going to give up.
> 
> Does anyone know of any vitamins to help with the sperm count? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

Hi :hi:
The vitamins everyone rates are the wellman conception! You can get them in boots. Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> Well that gives me a bit more hope who'd of thought trying for a baby would be so complex!! x x
> 
> I know hon it's ridiculous isn't it
> 
> It never was this difficult before
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I've never actually tried before, my daughter wasn't planned. Its a lot more difficult now that i'm trying tho:dohh: x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that gives me a bit more hope who'd of thought trying for a baby would be so complex!! x x
> 
> I know hon it's ridiculous isn't it
> 
> It never was this difficult before
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never actually tried before, my daughter wasn't planned. Its a lot more difficult now that i'm trying tho:dohh: x xClick to expand...

Same here hon. My son was conceived when I was on the Pill :wacko: and my daughter was a surprise. Ho hum!


----------



## live_in_hope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> We did our SA last week and this morning I got the results. There was only 3 million and the motility was 6%. We were going to try insemination but the dr. said the count was low and the best way to get me pregnant would have to be InVitro. Which is only $12,000 dollars!! I was a little heart broken, but I am glad that we found sperm. The dr. suggested we freeze some sperm because sometimes tissue can build up and block the sperm. So we are going to freeze it until we decide what we are going to do. DH is being very supportive and he said we are not going to give up.
> 
> Does anyone know of any vitamins to help with the sperm count? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

woah!! hold up!! lol, our SA results were 1million p/ml with only 4% motility and we got our BFP 2weeks after those results!!!(16weeks after the VR) So dont give up or spend any more money just yet!! I got my Hubby on Wellman conception, we charted and temped and after :sex: I lay with my hips up for about 10minutes afterwards and well, that seemed to work for us. How long since you had the VR? Keep up with the PMA. Good luck hunny!!


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> hello girlys. well we finaly got our report for the sa we had done at the begining of the month. all we got told on the phone was there was 5.3million with 30% swimming so we asked for the report and here it is..................
> 
> liquifaction within 60 mins-----------yes
> volume----------------------------3.0 mls
> ph---------------------------------8.0
> viscosity---------------------------normal
> spermatazoa count/ml--------------5.3 x 10^6 mls
> spermatazoa count ejaculate--------15.9 x 1066 ejaculate
> 
> motility
> 
> rapid progressive-------------------20%
> sluggish progressive----------------10%
> non-progressive--------------------5%
> immotile----------------------------65%
> 
> morphology
> 
> normal forms-----------------------8%
> abnormal forms---------------------92%
> white cells-------------------------occasional
> 
> 
> 
> if someone would like to tell me what this means in normal terms please feel free to translate.

I'm not too sure on the technical side of this but MRSESSEX started a thread a while back called SA results for us girls. People put their detailed results on there. It looks ok to me, although the 92% abnormal doesn't look so good, but reversal had 95+% abnormal and still got her bfp! So basically so long as there is sperm present then your basically safe to say that your in with a blooming good chance and there is no reason why you cant get your bfp!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## reversal

As v said we didnt get great results my dh had his vr in march I got pregnant in june but sadly miscarried the baby then got pregnant again in november and I'm now 15 weeks, my dh took wellman and I took pregnacare, charted and tempted and mostly had sex on a night so I was still for a good few hours. GOOD LUCK I HOPE IT WORKS SOON :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Just remember that it only takes one little :spermy: !

Yeah that sa results thread has a link on the front page of this thread, or here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/451972-vr-sperm-results-us-girls-xxxx.html
there's a few full SA results on there for comparison. My OH's included. here 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...erm-results-us-girls-xxxx-21.html#post8615805


----------



## justonexxx

LIVE IN HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK I GOT A PSITIVE BFP ON ONE OF THOSE CHEAPY 10MUI TEST IM 3 DAYS LATE , GOT SNOOTY YELLOW CM BLEEDY GUMS AND HUGE BOOBS I'LL POST PIC OF TEST AFTER HUBBY SAID HE CANT SEE ALINE BUT I CAN:wacko:I'VE NEVER HAD A HINT OF ANYTHING BEFORE!!!!!!!!!

OMFG MESSING WITH MY HEAD WE HAD REALLY BAD SPERM RESULTS TOO BLUDDY HELLLLLLLLLL


PLEASE PRAY FOR ME LADIES I'LL UPDATE YOU ALL LATER..........:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

avatar you are wrong i'm not on day four of my cycle not even day one hee heee


----------



## littlelou6

justonexxx said:


> LIVE IN HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK I GOT A PSITIVE BFP ON ONE OF THOSE CHEAPY 10MUI TEST IM 3 DAYS LATE , GOT SNOOTY YELLOW CM BLEEDY GUMS AND HUGE BOOBS I'LL POST PIC OF TEST AFTER HUBBY SAID HE CANT SEE ALINE BUT I CAN:wacko:I'VE NEVER HAD A HINT OF ANYTHING BEFORE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG MESSING WITH MY HEAD WE HAD REALLY BAD SPERM RESULTS TOO BLUDDY HELLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR ME LADIES I'LL UPDATE YOU ALL LATER..........:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> avatar you are wrong i'm not on day four of my cycle not even day one hee heee

OMG i really hope its your :bfp: that would be fab:happydance: was only a couple of weeks ago you were talking about IUI. Keep us posted hun GL x


----------



## reversal

Wow I hope it is your BFP i'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> LIVE IN HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK I GOT A PSITIVE BFP ON ONE OF THOSE CHEAPY 10MUI TEST IM 3 DAYS LATE , GOT SNOOTY YELLOW CM BLEEDY GUMS AND HUGE BOOBS I'LL POST PIC OF TEST AFTER HUBBY SAID HE CANT SEE ALINE BUT I CAN:wacko:I'VE NEVER HAD A HINT OF ANYTHING BEFORE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG MESSING WITH MY HEAD WE HAD REALLY BAD SPERM RESULTS TOO BLUDDY HELLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR ME LADIES I'LL UPDATE YOU ALL LATER..........:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> avatar you are wrong i'm not on day four of my cycle not even day one hee heee

Wow hon keep us posted! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> LIVE IN HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK I GOT A PSITIVE BFP ON ONE OF THOSE CHEAPY 10MUI TEST IM 3 DAYS LATE , GOT SNOOTY YELLOW CM BLEEDY GUMS AND HUGE BOOBS I'LL POST PIC OF TEST AFTER HUBBY SAID HE CANT SEE ALINE BUT I CAN:wacko:I'VE NEVER HAD A HINT OF ANYTHING BEFORE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG MESSING WITH MY HEAD WE HAD REALLY BAD SPERM RESULTS TOO BLUDDY HELLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR ME LADIES I'LL UPDATE YOU ALL LATER..........:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> avatar you are wrong i'm not on day four of my cycle not even day one hee heee

OMG OMG :wohoo: ooooooh that great!! Oh wow, yay!! post pics! post pics!! awww that'll be great!! A faint bfp is a :bfp: :wohoo: :dance: xxxxxx

Keep us posted!!! :hugs::hugs:

I had a faint line on an internet cheapy too then did a FRER and it was definite! Do a FRER (First response Early Result) do it!! Then shove it in front of DHs face and say 'told ya!!' lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> LIVE IN HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK I GOT A PSITIVE BFP ON ONE OF THOSE CHEAPY 10MUI TEST IM 3 DAYS LATE , GOT SNOOTY YELLOW CM BLEEDY GUMS AND HUGE BOOBS I'LL POST PIC OF TEST AFTER HUBBY SAID HE CANT SEE ALINE BUT I CAN:wacko:I'VE NEVER HAD A HINT OF ANYTHING BEFORE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG MESSING WITH MY HEAD WE HAD REALLY BAD SPERM RESULTS TOO BLUDDY HELLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR ME LADIES I'LL UPDATE YOU ALL LATER..........:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> avatar you are wrong i'm not on day four of my cycle not even day one hee heee

Ohhh, how exciting hun!!!:winkwink: I hope that this is finally it and you get your :bfp:!!!! Yes, please show us pics of your test!!!! Good luck and baby dust!!:dust: :dust:


I am also late right now for AF and getting possible faint second lines on my HPT's. I am going to retest either tomorrow or tuesday and I am hoping that i get a definate dark second line!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

I have a good feeling its going to be a good week for VR WAGS this week!! :dance::dance::dance: xx good luck wannabe and justone!! Kee testing and keep us posted!! :dance: :dance: xx


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> LIVE IN HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK I GOT A PSITIVE BFP ON ONE OF THOSE CHEAPY 10MUI TEST IM 3 DAYS LATE , GOT SNOOTY YELLOW CM BLEEDY GUMS AND HUGE BOOBS I'LL POST PIC OF TEST AFTER HUBBY SAID HE CANT SEE ALINE BUT I CAN:wacko:I'VE NEVER HAD A HINT OF ANYTHING BEFORE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG MESSING WITH MY HEAD WE HAD REALLY BAD SPERM RESULTS TOO BLUDDY HELLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR ME LADIES I'LL UPDATE YOU ALL LATER..........:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> avatar you are wrong i'm not on day four of my cycle not even day one hee heee
> 
> Ohhh, how exciting hun!!!:winkwink: I hope that this is finally it and you get your :bfp:!!!! Yes, please show us pics of your test!!!! Good luck and baby dust!!:dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> I am also late right now for AF and getting possible faint second lines on my HPT's. I am going to retest either tomorrow or tuesday and I am hoping that i get a definate dark second line!!!Click to expand...

oooh how exciting gonna buy a FRER or CB digital first thing i the morning :happydance: I'm hoping and praying... I hope so we got told very very low chance of conceiving and IVF was our only option xxxx Good luck!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@justone, we will be testing buddies for tomorrow morning than!! :thumbup: DH just picked me up a 3 pack of FRER from the store today. I got my fingers crossed for the both of us hun!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

FX Ladies! Here's hoping you get those 2 lines tomorrow and FX I may join you in a few days (I'm 7dpo today)

:D


----------



## reversal

:dust::dust::dust::dust: for both of you's I hope you's both get your :bfp: tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

How exciting:happydance: good luck to you both and let us know in the morning:thumbup: x x


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> FX Ladies! Here's hoping you get those 2 lines tomorrow and FX I may join you in a few days (I'm 7dpo today)
> 
> :D

Your 7dpo already? how long is your cycle hun?? you had af same day as me:thumbup: x x


----------



## ababytogether

Good Luck everyone fx for you both xx

Also I took an ovulation test today, had a very faint line not as dark as the test line, so am I right in saying that I am not ovulating yet? Sorry to sound thick, I havent done these test before!! And when is the best time to dtd? When the line goes darker than the test line or every day I get a faint line!! So confused and confusing!! lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Good luck ladies on your possible :bfp: got my fingers crossed for you:dust:

Can i just say i'd use a frer test not a digital, as digitals work better the later you are for your period :)


----------



## live_in_hope

Good luck!! I'm out all day 2moro at Uni but will look forward to seeing results when I get back!!!! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Good luck ladies on your possible :bfp: got my fingers crossed for you:dust:
> 
> Can i just say i'd use a frer test not a digital, as digitals work better the later you are for your period :)

Yes thats right!! They aren't as sensitive are they those CBD? Go with the FRER for sure!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Good Luck everyone fx for you both xx
> 
> Also I took an ovulation test today, had a very faint line not as dark as the test line, so am I right in saying that I am not ovulating yet? Sorry to sound thick, I havent done these test before!! And when is the best time to dtd? When the line goes darker than the test line or every day I get a faint line!! So confused and confusing!! lol

with the OPK's the test line should be as dark as the control line and the test line can also be darker than the control if you manage to test in time for your peak. Otherwise if the test line is lighter it is negative, you will see it gradually get darker as you get closer to Ovulating as well. Here are a few pics of my positive OPK's to give you an example...:winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/01-15-2011.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07443-1.jpg

Thanks to all of you ladies for the good luck with my upcoming testing, hopefully it will help me finally get my :bfp:!!!:flower:


----------



## sapphire1

Wow, every time I look in on this thread a load more of you are preggers! Congrats to all the recent BFPs and baby dust to all TTCers! My 10 week old VR baby has kept me too busy to check in more often lol!


----------



## justonexxx

live_in_hope said:


> Good luck!! I'm out all day 2moro at Uni but will look forward to seeing results when I get back!!!! :thumbup: xxxx


I'm at work tomorrow but gonna 'store' my fmu and grab a test on way to work!!!!! nowhere is open to get a test tonight!!! :wacko:


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> @justone, we will be testing buddies for tomorrow morning than!! :thumbup: DH just picked me up a 3 pack of FRER from the store today. I got my fingers crossed for the both of us hun!!!! :dust: :dust:

yey!!! FRER test first thing will try and post results at work :dust:
good luck!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

live_in_hope said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> We did our SA last week and this morning I got the results. There was only 3 million and the motility was 6%. We were going to try insemination but the dr. said the count was low and the best way to get me pregnant would have to be InVitro. Which is only $12,000 dollars!! I was a little heart broken, but I am glad that we found sperm. The dr. suggested we freeze some sperm because sometimes tissue can build up and block the sperm. So we are going to freeze it until we decide what we are going to do. DH is being very supportive and he said we are not going to give up.
> 
> Does anyone know of any vitamins to help with the sperm count? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> woah!! hold up!! lol, our SA results were 1million p/ml with only 4% motility and we got our BFP 2weeks after those results!!!(16weeks after the VR) So dont give up or spend any more money just yet!! I got my Hubby on Wellman conception, we charted and temped and after :sex: I lay with my hips up for about 10minutes afterwards and well, that seemed to work for us. How long since you had the VR? Keep up with the PMA. Good luck hunny!!Click to expand...

The test was done at 8 weeks since the VR. I've read on the web that the count increases as time goes by. I'm going to make an appointment with my DH's dr so he can tell us if when the reversal was done was there scar tissue. We are planning on doing a IUI in the next month since it's much cheaper. Then we are going to do another SA to see if the count changes. I wanna try other options before moving to IVF. 

I'll make sure I get him on Wellman as soon as possible. Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

owwww im awaiting your :bfp:'s ladies xx


----------



## live_in_hope

C'mon ladies!! I'm waiting!! :dance: xx


----------



## justonexxx

BFN with FRER so sure I had a faint positive with 10mui test...... still no af so weird I haven't gotten AF she's never late :cry: must be all this stress.Absolutely gutted hoping for a shy bean still but after that BFN this morning it must be stress??????

Hubby's got his sperm results actual numbers but I can't interpret dont even know what his count is results are-

Rapid Progressive motility !ABN 0% 4
Semen sample volume 492 4ml
sperm normal forms !ABN 8% 49
Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml
Semen Liquefication 4
sluggish progressive motility !ABN 74
semen ph 497 7.5 units

ANY IDEA WHICH IS THE SPERM COUNT????


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i think that *Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml* is your sperm count. but im not 100% sure.

How many days past ovulation are you?? i tested at 9dpo and got a neg and got a faint pos at 11dpo xx


----------



## justonexxx

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> i think that *Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml* is your sperm count. but im not 100% sure.
> 
> How many days past ovulation are you?? i tested at 9dpo and got a neg and got a faint pos at 11dpo xx


I'm at least 17dpo so guess its a no no ....still no AF ??????????????????


----------



## littlelou6

justonexxx said:


> BFN with FRER so sure I had a faint positive with 10mui test...... still no af so weird I haven't gotten AF she's never late :cry: must be all this stress.Absolutely gutted hoping for a shy bean still but after that BFN this morning it must be stress??????
> 
> Hubby's got his sperm results actual numbers but I can't interpret dont even know what his count is results are-
> 
> Rapid Progressive motility !ABN 0% 4
> Semen sample volume 492 4ml
> sperm normal forms !ABN 8% 49
> Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml
> Semen Liquefication 4
> sluggish progressive motility !ABN 74
> semen ph 497 7.5 units
> 
> ANY IDEA WHICH IS THE SPERM COUNT????

sorry to hear you got a BFN hopefully it will turn into a BFP soon :hugs:. Not sure what the SA results are i dont really understand them sorry :shrug: x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the good luck ladies!!!:flower:

Well I tested this morning with FMU, and i got another faint barely there second line on my FRER, so i still dont know what in gods name is going on...:wacko: I updated my testing thread in the HPT gallery with the latest test. I am trying to hold out to retest Friday...


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> BFN with FRER so sure I had a faint positive with 10mui test...... still no af so weird I haven't gotten AF she's never late :cry: must be all this stress.Absolutely gutted hoping for a shy bean still but after that BFN this morning it must be stress??????
> 
> Hubby's got his sperm results actual numbers but I can't interpret dont even know what his count is results are-
> 
> Rapid Progressive motility !ABN 0% 4
> Semen sample volume 492 4ml
> sperm normal forms !ABN 8% 49
> Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml
> Semen Liquefication 4
> sluggish progressive motility !ABN 74
> semen ph 497 7.5 units
> 
> ANY IDEA WHICH IS THE SPERM COUNT????

I am glad that you got your results back!! hmmmm, i am not sure which one is the sperm number buy if i was to guess i would think this was:

Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml

Can you call the DR's office that did the test and ask them to explain the results to you hun???

My DH's SA results were like 5 million. 

I am sorry about the :bfn: :hugs::hugs: You still have a chance to get your BFP though because some girls dont get there's until they are very late after AF. Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> BFN with FRER so sure I had a faint positive with 10mui test...... still no af so weird I haven't gotten AF she's never late :cry: must be all this stress.Absolutely gutted hoping for a shy bean still but after that BFN this morning it must be stress??????
> 
> Hubby's got his sperm results actual numbers but I can't interpret dont even know what his count is results are-
> 
> Rapid Progressive motility !ABN 0% 4
> Semen sample volume 492 4ml
> sperm normal forms !ABN 8% 49
> Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml
> Semen Liquefication 4
> sluggish progressive motility !ABN 74
> semen ph 497 7.5 units
> 
> ANY IDEA WHICH IS THE SPERM COUNT????

Erk, they've made those results look confusing haven't they. It really doesn't help that they seem to have a different way of writing them at every place we've seen results from :wacko:

Scientifically speaking I know that 10^6 is a million, so 15 10^6 is 15 million - but I haven't a scooby what the 4936 is... I'd definitely suggest getting him an appointment with a Dr who can interpret those results properly with the 2 of you. The lab my OH had his done at didn't even provide us with anything - the policy is to go to the GP and have them explain it; we had to ask her for the printout.

If you're getting faint + that sounds incredibly encouraging hon - everything crossed for you!


----------



## justonexxx

tallybee said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> BFN with FRER so sure I had a faint positive with 10mui test...... still no af so weird I haven't gotten AF she's never late :cry: must be all this stress.Absolutely gutted hoping for a shy bean still but after that BFN this morning it must be stress??????
> 
> Hubby's got his sperm results actual numbers but I can't interpret dont even know what his count is results are-
> 
> Rapid Progressive motility !ABN 0% 4
> Semen sample volume 492 4ml
> sperm normal forms !ABN 8% 49
> Spermatozoa 4936 15 10*6/ml
> Semen Liquefication 4
> sluggish progressive motility !ABN 74
> semen ph 497 7.5 units
> 
> ANY IDEA WHICH IS THE SPERM COUNT????
> 
> Erk, they've made those results look confusing haven't they. It really doesn't help that they seem to have a different way of writing them at every place we've seen results from :wacko:
> 
> Scientifically speaking I know that 10^6 is a million, so 15 10^6 is 15 million - but I haven't a scooby what the 4936 is... I'd definitely suggest getting him an appointment with a Dr who can interpret those results properly with the 2 of you. The lab my OH had his done at didn't even provide us with anything - the policy is to go to the GP and have them explain it; we had to ask her for the printout.
> 
> If you're getting faint + that sounds incredibly encouraging hon - everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

I thought it might be 15 million which is good even though theres no fast swimmers his last count was 6 million....still no af my boobs are huge ad bluey veins crampig still but not even a speck of blood so still hoping!!!!!!

THANKS GIRLS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT X :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justonexxx

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for all of the good luck ladies!!!:flower:
> 
> Well I tested this morning with FMU, and i got another faint barely there second line on my FRER, so i still dont know what in gods name is going on...:wacko: I updated my testing thread in the HPT gallery with the latest test. I am trying to hold out to retest Friday...


frustrating isn't it....I heard that stress can make you miss or delay ovulation resulting in a late period or missed period...but I'vebeeen far more stressed than I have recently and not missed anything. I feel exhausted, headaches an weird pressure and cramping for days feels like af is coming but nothing I want to know either way :wacko:

Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## tallybee

Yeah we would be delighted with 15 million! OH picked up the pot for another sample today - he now has to organise when he can get the time off work to go in and do it at the right time of morning for the lab! FX there's an improvement with his too!


----------



## live_in_hope

Sorry to hear Justone that you haven't got your BFP yet! but still no AF so your not out!!! PMA!! And what confusing results?? I hope you get some answers soon, could you not just ring them up and ask them to explain or would you have to book an appointment? xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, girls the :witch: got me, I'm out.... :cry:


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> Well, girls the :witch: got me, I'm out.... :cry:

Aw hon :hug:

Next month it is then :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> Well, girls the :witch: got me, I'm out.... :cry:

nooooooo :dohh: aww babe, I'm sorry to hear that, but like tally said, Next month it is then!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## littlelou6

wannabeprego said:


> Well, girls the :witch: got me, I'm out.... :cry:

Sorry hun:hugs: but i agree next month:thumbup: hopefully we will all join you!! x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:hugs: next month will be the one :dust: & PMA xxxxx


----------



## tallybee

Yay of course it will be! I am pretty sure I'm out this month, thanks to the lovely UTI I contracted JUST around the time we should have been BDing. :wacko: the timing of these things is impeccable :cry: I suppose anything is possible... but I fully expect to be back on CD1 around Saturday. Well that will at least be good enough to get trying again. xxx


----------



## honeybunny31

:happydance:Hi my name is Laura and I am 31 my DH had his VR on 14th February 2011 with Dr Dawson at the Hartlepool Clinic. Would you mind if I joined the group. We both have 2 children from previous marriages and are desperate to have a baby together, we got married in November and the VR was a big step for us, would love to offer and be offeres some support during this time. Good luck to all you ladies ttc. Laura x


----------



## justmarried

honeybunny31 said:


> :happydance:Hi my name is Laura and I am 31 my DH had his VR on 14th February 2011 with Dr Dawson at the Hartlepool Clinic. Would you mind if I joined the group. We both have 2 children from previous marriages and are desperate to have a baby together, we got married in November and the VR was a big step for us, would love to offer and be offeres some support during this time. Good luck to all you ladies ttc. Laura x

hello:hi:, nice to see we have a new member, hope you can find lots of support and answers here we all try our best. when did your hubby have the vasectomy done. im sure live in hope will add you to the front page..xx.x..x.x.x


----------



## justmarried

hope all went well today live in hope cant wait for the update and pictures.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi justmarried, thanks for the welcome, DH had VR on 14th Feb 2011 so not even 3 weeks ago, Dr Dawson only managed to repair one side (right) but sperm was present under the mircoscope so hopefully we still have a good chance. It was 5 yrs since DH had his v and we are hopeful like everyone else on here xx


----------



## justmarried

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi justmarried, thanks for the welcome, DH had VR on 14th Feb 2011 so not even 3 weeks ago, Dr Dawson only managed to repair one side (right) but sperm was present under the mircoscope so hopefully we still have a good chance. It was 5 yrs since DH had his v and we are hopeful like everyone else on here xx


i cant remember who it is but there is another lady on here whos hubby could only get one side attached and they was told it doesnt make much difference as the side that is attached compensates for this. thats good news about :spermy: being present my hubby was also told this after the op. we just got our sa results back 2 weeks ago and he has 5.3 million with 30 % swimming so we are pleased that the op was a success.:happydance: my hubby has his v nearly 9 years ago and had the vr in sept last year. so we are only 6 monthes in to tcc.x.x.x.x..x


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> :happydance:Hi my name is Laura and I am 31 my DH had his VR on 14th February 2011 with Dr Dawson at the Hartlepool Clinic. Would you mind if I joined the group. We both have 2 children from previous marriages and are desperate to have a baby together, we got married in November and the VR was a big step for us, would love to offer and be offeres some support during this time. Good luck to all you ladies ttc. Laura x

Of course you can join us:hugs:. Wow what a great valentines day present!! My OH had his VR on the 11th feb so only a few days before you. How long had your DH had the vasectomy?? 

I'm kirsty and i'm 26 :hi: x x


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi thanks for the warm welcom - It was 5 yrs since DH had his v xxx


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi thanks for the warm welcom - It was 5 yrs since DH had his v xxx

It was 6 years for my OH. How's your hubby feeling now?? x x x


----------



## honeybunny31

He is doing well, I removed his stitches last Thursday and the scarring in minimal which is good, we have done the bd a couple of times and he says it feels really different now, not likely to get pg yet though as wrong time in cycle. xx


----------



## honeybunny31

How is your OH doing ?


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> How is your OH doing ?

He's doing really well thanks hun, my OH had dissolvable stitches :shrug: we were :sex: a week after the op:blush: he still gets the odd pain or ache every now and then but thats all :thumbup: 
you can start trying next month:happydance: good luck hun x x


----------



## littlelou6

or is it the beggining of your cycle? i just assumed it was too late to try this month:dohh: x


----------



## honeybunny31

AF due on 7th March just getting used to all this terminology regarding cycles and things I fell pg with my two babies at the drop of a hat but that was with my ex and obviously things will be harder for DH and I. I think my fertile time is from 16th to 23rd March. I could be pg I guess, actually thought I was for a while felt strange but think AF is looming as fell quite down with hormones lol!


----------



## honeybunny31

feel not fell lol!


----------



## littlelou6

My af is due 8th march!! we had sex on my fertile days but doubt very much we were lucky enough to get pg first month. I do have very sore boobs and can hardly move but i can get that before af sometimes and i have cramps too and PMT:haha: i could get af sun or mon as i was a couple of days late last month.
Did you :sex: on the fertile days of your cycle?? if so there is still a chance :happydance:and as you said there were sperm present:thumbup: x x


----------



## honeybunny31

Yes we did the business on my fertile days, so could be but I don't think I am that lucky, DH says it would be a miracle, I would be so chuffed it I were to be pg so quickly but think af will pay visit over the weekend or Mon. Not sure how it works but perhaps we could be buddies as our OH's VR's were so close togehter and our cycles are similiar too xx Do you think you could be pg?


----------



## littlelou6

I'm not sure how it works either but yes we can be buddies:happydance: i'll send a friend request if i can remember how to do it :dohh:lol. I feel same as you would love to be pg but as its only first month and so soon after OH reversal i am very doubtful expecting af to come by tues (hopefully before tues as its my daughters birthday) and i always get really bad cramps for the first day:growlmad: x x x


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> :happydance:Hi my name is Laura and I am 31 my DH had his VR on 14th February 2011 with Dr Dawson at the Hartlepool Clinic. Would you mind if I joined the group. We both have 2 children from previous marriages and are desperate to have a baby together, we got married in November and the VR was a big step for us, would love to offer and be offeres some support during this time. Good luck to all you ladies ttc. Laura x

Hiya! Nice to see you Laura, new members always welcome! I'm Laura too and my OH had his VR last May, they managed to attach one side, it was 9 years after the original op. 

We also have 2 children each from previous relationships, and know so well how though we are so lucky to have them, our baby together would just be so :cloud9: :)

I'm sure you'll find this group fantastic for support - I'd be a wreck if it weren't for these lovely WAGs! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi TallyBee, thanks for the welcome, and for the history we also have alot in common, really pleased to have stumbled across this site, was starting to feel like I had nobody to talk to and because I already have children people think I should be happy with my lot, which yes is true but like you said I have now met Mr Right and it would just complete things to be able to have a baby together xxxx


----------



## honeybunny31

Got to pop out for a bit will come back on tonight xxx Thanks to all of you for being soooo nice xxx


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi TallyBee, thanks for the welcome, and for the history we also have alot in common, really pleased to have stumbled across this site, was starting to *feel like I had nobody to talk to and because I already have children people think I should be happy with my lot*, which yes is true but like you said I have now met Mr Right and it would just complete things to be able to have a baby together xxxx

I know... it's pants but people just think we should be content. It's easy to say that about other people and their lives eh. Just because we have had children already doesn't make our yearning to have one with the right person any less :flower:

Anyway yeah this site is great!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Welcome honeybunny31, 

Just thought id tell you about my journey, 

Im 28 and dh is 38 i have 2 children and dh has 3 from previous relationships

Dh had his VR oct 2010 4 years after original Vasectomy.

9 weeks later i got my :bfp: this will be our 1st child together :)

Dh sperm sample was due after i got bfp and his results were sperm count of 52.5million per ml
and 15% non/poor swimmers
257mill total sperm count

Hope this gives you loads of positive hope xx


----------



## wannabeprego

honeybunny31 said:


> :happydance:Hi my name is Laura and I am 31 my DH had his VR on 14th February 2011 with Dr Dawson at the Hartlepool Clinic. Would you mind if I joined the group. We both have 2 children from previous marriages and are desperate to have a baby together, we got married in November and the VR was a big step for us, would love to offer and be offeres some support during this time. Good luck to all you ladies ttc. Laura x

Welcome to the thread, Your story sounds similar to mine, my DH has 2 teenagers from a previous marriage and now we are TTC our first baby togetaher (my first). We arent getting any younger either so we are hoping to make our dreams a reality soon!!!:winkwink:


Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope that you get your BFP soon!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2qWelcomeToTheGroupWagsgl-vi.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

littlelou6 said:


> My af is due 8th march!! we had sex on my fertile days but doubt very much we were lucky enough to get pg first month. I do have very sore boobs and can hardly move but i can get that before af sometimes and i have cramps too and PMT:haha: i could get af sun or mon as i was a couple of days late last month.
> Did you :sex: on the fertile days of your cycle?? if so there is still a chance :happydance:and as you said there were sperm present:thumbup: x x

Good luck and baby dust to you hun..I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Well girls... that :witch: has got me again. :cry:

I did expect it this month but 2 days early is a bit of a piss-take. 

Oh well OH said he'd go back in with the magic pot next week, to see if the supplements have helped his numbers any.

:dust:


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> Well girls... that :witch: has got me again. :cry:
> 
> I did expect it this month but 2 days early is a bit of a piss-take.
> 
> Oh well OH said he'd go back in with the magic pot next week, to see if the supplements have helped his numbers any.
> 
> :dust:

Sorry hun :hugs: the :witch: always plays games when you dont want her to!!! You were ill last month so FX'd for you this month:thumbup: i've found it hard this month and its only my first month:dohh: i just want to do a test (but why its too early???) and i know i'm not pg. Crazy!! lol. x x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justonexxx

Still no AF or BFP ladies gonna wait another few days and if no sign go to the docs its really odd....:wacko: Hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Well girls... that :witch: has got me again. :cry:
> 
> I did expect it this month but 2 days early is a bit of a piss-take.
> 
> Oh well OH said he'd go back in with the magic pot next week, to see if the supplements have helped his numbers any.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: the :witch: always plays games when you dont want her to!!! You were ill last month so FX'd for you this month:thumbup: i've found it hard this month and its only my first month:dohh: i just want to do a test (but why its too early???) and i know i'm not pg. Crazy!! lol. x x x:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) yea I've wasted a lot of tests since last May :rofl: it's crazy isn't it.


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> Still no AF or BFP ladies gonna wait another few days and if no sign go to the docs its really odd....:wacko: Hope you're all ok :flower:

Yeah I would be going crazy by now if I were you! Hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## justmarried

hello what do you ladys think of these opks i thought it was pos 4 days ago but still havent had my temp shift yet. (didnt do an okp yesterday) as i thought id get my cross hairs today but still nothing and my temp is dropping. got another pos just now.thats 4 days of positives now and i dont usually ov this late in my cycle im cd18 today.x.x.x.x.x.x.
 



Attached Files:







P3030272.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ababytogether

Which one is the test line, lol, sorry, if it is the 1st one then yes I would agree that the last 3 are definately darker!!

I done mine today as by ovulation calendars online and my cycles it says I should ovulate today, but the ovulate line only just showed up today!! so havent a clue, am hoping I will get more of a result tmrw when it says I will definately be ovulating!!!! I dont have a clue tbh, lol, so me and hubbie just dtd every day incase!!


----------



## littlelou6

I find it all too confusing!! just have regular sex you cant go wrong then:thumbup: x


----------



## justmarried

ababytogether said:


> Which one is the test line, lol, sorry, if it is the 1st one then yes I would agree that the last 3 are definately darker!!
> 
> I done mine today as by ovulation calendars online and my cycles it says I should ovulate today, but the ovulate line only just showed up today!! so havent a clue, am hoping I will get more of a result tmrw when it says I will definately be ovulating!!!! I dont have a clue tbh, lol, so me and hubbie just dtd every day incase!!

the left is the test line! so as you can see its getting darker at the bottom, i no they are pos but my temp hasnt shifted and i got another pos today so thats 4 days of pos. im so confused we will carry on :sex: either until my temp shift or the :witch: arrives or even better i get my :bfp:. cant go wrong that way can we. thanks for your reply.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Well girls... that :witch: has got me again. :cry:
> 
> I did expect it this month but 2 days early is a bit of a piss-take.
> 
> Oh well OH said he'd go back in with the magic pot next week, to see if the supplements have helped his numbers any.
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybunny31

Sorry to hear that xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Heya how's everyone today? Am feeling a bit sorry for myself as always at this time of cycle... AF is sore and draining, a nasty reminder of not being pg! Bitchy witch! Oh well thank goodness for hot water bottles and painkillers lol


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi tallybee, I know exactly how you feel, AF due Monday and I feel crap today with cramps and my mood is low, DH has promised me a baby next month though bless him xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave: Sorry haven't been in for afew days. Hope your all ok, sorry tally, to hear AF is making you suffer this month, she really is a bitch :grrr: hope her first is short lived and you can look forwards to the exciting part of your cycle! :winkwink: xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks girls :p Yea I'm used to the pain :wacko: doesn't make it easier tho! Go away :witch:!


----------



## littlelou6

I get really bad cramps too but luckily for me its only for one day but i am in agony for that day!!! Hope you feel better soon tallybee :hugs: x x


----------



## ababytogether

Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol

:happydance:

Have fun!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## justmarried

ababytogether said:


> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol

good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## tallybee

Yeah keep at it! FX and :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol
> 
> good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...

lol, I was just looking at your chart when you updated it and the crosshairs just popped up! lol weird! Anyway, it does look like you ovd on CD18, but really can't understand why you have been getting +opks afterwards...unless they were a funny batch maybe?? very strange!! Well hopefully it doesnt matter coz you're already pregnant!! :happydance::happydance: and now for the 2ww (but its probably really only 8days wait, as I know you'll test early :winkwink::winkwink: and I wouldnt blame you!) xx


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol
> 
> good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I was just looking at your chart when you updated it and the crosshairs just popped up! lol weird! Anyway, it does look like you ovd on CD18, but really can't understand why you have been getting +opks afterwards...unless they were a funny batch maybe?? very strange!! Well hopefully it doesnt matter coz you're already pregnant!! :happydance::happydance: and now for the 2ww (but its probably really only 8days wait, as I know you'll test early :winkwink::winkwink: and I wouldnt blame you!) xxClick to expand...


yeah thanks but still i think i ov earlier then that as my boobs have been sore for about a week now. i dont usually get that befor ov. oh well as i said befor time will tell. im hoping i did ov 3 days ago as that is when we :sex: as hubby was ill.x.x.x..x.x

ohh i got another pos opk yesterday gonna test again later to see whats going on.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol
> 
> good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I was just looking at your chart when you updated it and the crosshairs just popped up! lol weird! Anyway, it does look like you ovd on CD18, but really can't understand why you have been getting +opks afterwards...unless they were a funny batch maybe?? very strange!! Well hopefully it doesnt matter coz you're already pregnant!! :happydance::happydance: and now for the 2ww (but its probably really only 8days wait, as I know you'll test early :winkwink::winkwink: and I wouldnt blame you!) xx Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks but still i think i ov earlier then that as my boobs have been sore for about a week now. i dont usually get that befor ov. oh well as i said befor time will tell. im hoping i did ov 3 days ago as that is when we :sex: as hubby was ill.x.x.x..x.x
> 
> ohh i got another pos opk yesterday gonna test again later to see whats going on.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...

Hmm yer, like you said, time will tell! Very strange though with your opks... You could have ovd on CD14 then CD18 was your implantation dip?? But if you didnt :sex: then maybe not, what days did you 'get busy'? xx


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol
> 
> good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I was just looking at your chart when you updated it and the crosshairs just popped up! lol weird! Anyway, it does look like you ovd on CD18, but really can't understand why you have been getting +opks afterwards...unless they were a funny batch maybe?? very strange!! Well hopefully it doesnt matter coz you're already pregnant!! :happydance::happydance: and now for the 2ww (but its probably really only 8days wait, as I know you'll test early :winkwink::winkwink: and I wouldnt blame you!) xx Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks but still i think i ov earlier then that as my boobs have been sore for about a week now. i dont usually get that befor ov. oh well as i said befor time will tell. im hoping i did ov 3 days ago as that is when we :sex: as hubby was ill.x.x.x..x.x
> 
> ohh i got another pos opk yesterday gonna test again later to see whats going on.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yer, like you said, time will tell! Very strange though with your opks... You could have ovd on CD14 then CD18 was your implantation dip?? But if you didnt :sex: then maybe not, what days did you 'get busy'? xxClick to expand...


i put all the days on my chart i think it was cd 6,8,11,15,16,18,and 20 yeah it was i just looked, so we went 2 night with nothing but did the 3rd night. maybe a chance as they can last for 5days i think.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## ababytogether

Well my test says am ovulating today, the line is so dark, dont know how to upload else would show you!! :happydance::thumbup:

Do I dtd again today and tmrw and the other day or because I am ovulating just once today and tmrw?? 

How long do I have to keep at it after getting a positive ovulating test!!??


----------



## ababytogether

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0221.jpg

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0219.jpg


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol


Enjoy :sex: :haha: and loads of :dust:



justmarried said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol
> 
> good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I was just looking at your chart when you updated it and the crosshairs just popped up! lol weird! Anyway, it does look like you ovd on CD18, but really can't understand why you have been getting +opks afterwards...unless they were a funny batch maybe?? very strange!! Well hopefully it doesnt matter coz you're already pregnant!! :happydance::happydance: and now for the 2ww (but its probably really only 8days wait, as I know you'll test early :winkwink::winkwink: and I wouldnt blame you!) xx Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks but still i think i ov earlier then that as my boobs have been sore for about a week now. i dont usually get that befor ov. oh well as i said befor time will tell. im hoping i did ov 3 days ago as that is when we :sex: as hubby was ill.x.x.x..x.x
> 
> ohh i got another pos opk yesterday gonna test again later to see whats going on.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...

i got loads of pos when i was using the sticks... then id get a neg and then more pos's so i ditched them and just tempted xx:shrug:



ababytogether said:


> https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0221.jpg
> 
> https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0219.jpg

Looking very good... loads of :sex: now and :dust: your way:thumbup:


----------



## ababytogether

How long do we keep at it for after getting a positive!!? lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> How long do we keep at it for after getting a positive!!? lol

i think its 24hrs after you get a pos you will ov, so i'd say keep :sex: 2 days after to be sure, but im not 100% i only used them for 1mth as i got confused... Liveinhope used them im sure she will be along later and explain better than me :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks MRSRICH! :thumbup: yes I used them too. They say the opks pick up the LH surge about 12-24hours before you ovulate. So as soon as you get a positive, get busy, and keep at it until you get a negative. Thats how it always worked for me.....although....justmarried as I'm sure you've seen has had 6days of +opks, so :shrug: thats got me stumped! Basically. If I were you, I would get busy now as you've definitly got your +opk and stop after afew days. After you ovulate, you might notice that your CM dries up, thats a good sign that you've ovulated. I used opks along with temping and that helped alot :thumbup: good luck hunny and enjoy lots of :sex: over the next few days! :winkwink: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Took an ovulation test today, appeared very quickly and was almost the same colour as the test line, so think that over the next 24 hours I may be ovulating, looks like me and hubbie will be at it like rabbits, lol
> 
> good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> iv been geting pos opks for 6 days now. ff still hasnt give me my cross hairs so i havent got a clue what is going on. i do have sore :holly: so have a feeling ov has been and gone, but we will keep :sex: until it is confirmed one way or the other.x.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I was just looking at your chart when you updated it and the crosshairs just popped up! lol weird! Anyway, it does look like you ovd on CD18, but really can't understand why you have been getting +opks afterwards...unless they were a funny batch maybe?? very strange!! Well hopefully it doesnt matter coz you're already pregnant!! :happydance::happydance: and now for the 2ww (but its probably really only 8days wait, as I know you'll test early :winkwink::winkwink: and I wouldnt blame you!) xx Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks but still i think i ov earlier then that as my boobs have been sore for about a week now. i dont usually get that befor ov. oh well as i said befor time will tell. im hoping i did ov 3 days ago as that is when we :sex: as hubby was ill.x.x.x..x.x
> 
> ohh i got another pos opk yesterday gonna test again later to see whats going on.x.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yer, like you said, time will tell! Very strange though with your opks... You could have ovd on CD14 then CD18 was your implantation dip?? But if you didnt :sex: then maybe not, what days did you 'get busy'? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i put all the days on my chart i think it was cd 6,8,11,15,16,18,and 20 yeah it was i just looked, so we went 2 night with nothing but did the 3rd night. maybe a chance as they can last for 5days i think.x.x.x.x.xClick to expand...

oooh I hope so hun!!! They do last but I think it depends on the strength of the sperm (i'm sure theres a technical term for it,lol)as to how long they would last. But I imagine your safe to say a couple of days for sure. :thumbup: Keep busy though as you never know!! Oooh I'm getting excited! xxx


----------



## littlelou6

Morning girls :hi: How is everyone? I got fed up of waiting and did a test on sat BFN of course lol so hopefully af will show tomorrow so we can start cycle #2 :happydance: x x


----------



## ababytogether

Hi Lou am good thanks u?

Does anyone know how long you will get positive OPKs for? I have had a 2nd VERY positive one, lol

And whilst I like dtd I need a break, pmsl, I too afraid not to just incase I miss it!!! arrgggghhhh


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ladies, well just like clockwork AF arrived today:( feel kinda sad cos there is always a hope that may be pg but AF just big fat slap to say I am not, anyway heres to our first proper cycle since VR so fingers crossed for this month, hope March is a good one for you all sending lots of :dust: to all of you TTC after VR girlies xxx


----------



## littlelou6

I got af yesterday too!! was a day early but was normally a monday anyway apart from last 2 months! Here's to next month:thumbup: good luck :flower: x x x


----------



## tallybee

Hiya! All go for next cycle then!

John's going in with his magic pot tomorrow morning, despite being off work with a chipped ankle bone :wacko: he went over on it stepping off a kerb going to work on Saturday!!!:dohh:
So... in a week we should have another SA result to pore over! FX it's an improvement on the last one...
xxx


----------



## reversal

Good luck with the results tally, I hope this new cycle are lucky one's ladies x


----------



## littlelou6

Good luck tally fx'd for you x x x


----------



## tallybee

Thanks ladies!! OH is in transit to the hospital lab place now... bless him with his bust ankle, I had to get him a walking stick :dohh: The lab only accepts samples between 8.30 and 9.30 AM, and it's an hour away by car from our house - so I can't even drive him in as I wouldn't be able to get the kids to school :wacko: It's not as if he can drive either with his ankle like that so he's hobbling away in on the bus and train! Kinda restores my faith that he really does want this.....

Anyway kinda OT but our friends came to visit us yesterday with their 20 month old and 2 week old... my heart melted... I must have spent the whole time just sitting with the teeny man sleeping on me :cloud9: John was joking that I'd get my 'baby fix' but errr no honey it just makes me all the more broody!!! Suz was looking at us like we're mental, planning to start it all again, but honestly I DO remember how hard it was back then, I was a single mum with my 2 and it was TOUGH but all I want to do is start again with OUR little one I can't wait...

Look at me going all gooey... :wacko:

It'll be us soon! All of us!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

fx crossed for hign numbers in ur sa results Tally xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi TallyBee hope you got good news on your OH's SA xxx:thumbup:


----------



## honeybunny31

Live in Hope could you add me to the list on the front page please

honeybunny31 VR 5 years after Original Vasectomy. Thanks Laura xx


----------



## live_in_hope

honeybunny31 said:


> Live in Hope could you add me to the list on the front page please
> 
> honeybunny31 VR 5 years after Original Vasectomy. Thanks Laura xx

Hey! :wave:

Yes of course I'll add you!! Always a pleasure to add more VR WAGS into 'the club' lol xxx


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi TallyBee hope you got good news on your OH's SA xxx:thumbup:

Yeah we have to wait a week to find out! FX hey!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh good luck tally!! Fingers crossed for you!! xx


----------



## littlelou6

Honeybunny how long is your cycle?? hope everyone is ok:thumbup: xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi littlelou6 my cycle is 28 days! Fertile around the 16th March to the 21st does that sound about right??? xx


----------



## tallybee

Ahhh waiting for SA results is pants! At least we can get lots of :sex: in lol, I should be coming into fertility again within the next week! All these waiting games with TTC....... gah!

On the up side, when OH was at the lab yesterday they looked at his results from December again and told him that although it's low there's still no reason he couldn't get me preggy so :happydance: we shall keep trying :)


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi littlelou6 my cycle is 28 days! Fertile around the 16th March to the 21st does that sound about right??? xx

Yeah that sounds about right! :happydance: xxx


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> Ahhh waiting for SA results is pants! At least we can get lots of :sex: in lol, I should be coming into fertility again within the next week! All these waiting games with TTC....... gah!
> 
> On the up side, when OH was at the lab yesterday they looked at his results from December again and told him that although it's low there's still no reason he couldn't get me preggy so :happydance: we shall keep trying :)

Thats good news hun! :happydance: hopefully the results will be even better followed by a :bfp: :thumbup: x x


----------



## littlelou6

Can you add me too please live in hope:flower: reversal 6 yrs after vasectomy. Thanks hun xxx
p.s: hope your well xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hubby and I were :sex: last night and when he :spermy: he said that is felt very different since his op. He said it felt more intense has any of your OH's said anything similiar and do you think this should be interpreted and a good sign??

Laura xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Should have said morning ladies first how rude of me! MORNING LADIES!!!


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hubby and I were :sex: last night and when he :spermy: he said that is felt very different since his op. He said it felt more intense has any of your OH's said anything similiar and do you think this should be interpreted and a good sign??
> 
> Laura xx

I dunno if it's anything to read into or if it's just because they notice it more because of having the op, but my OH has mentioned it feeling different too. Hopefully it means the good stuff's finding its way!


----------



## littlelou6

Must ask my OH if it feels different for him!! I would've thought he would've told me tho lol. i've noticed his :spermy: is slightly more watery so hopefully thats a good sign :shrug: x x x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

honeybunny31 said:


> Hubby and I were :sex: last night and when he :spermy: he said that is felt very different since his op. He said it felt more intense has any of your OH's said anything similiar and do you think this should be interpreted and a good sign??
> 
> Laura xx

Hi Laura,

My DH had a reversal in December of 2010 and the first time we :sex: he said he felt some intense more like something pushing through. It was just the first time after that he said it doesn't feel any different. 

I'm hoping that was a good sign. That means the :spermy: is fighting through!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

My dh had his vas rev in Oct 2010 and when we dtd it did feel more of a powerful squirt(sorry tmi) and always ahs done since :haha: :blush:

So yes think this is completely normal!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Yep! :thumbup::thumbup: it's all good! My DH said the same thing, everything you've said he said too! It was really intense and watery and just seemed alot more of it!! xx
@ littlelou, I've added you onto the front page! xx


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> My dh had his vas rev in Oct 2010 and when we dtd it did feel more of a powerful squirt(sorry tmi) and always ahs done since :haha: :blush:
> 
> So yes think this is completely normal!! xx

Well if Sperminator has felt it different, it must be a good thing! :haha:

xxx


----------



## littlelou6

Morning ladies. I asked my OH and he said it doesn't feel different :nope: lol. Thank you live in hope:hugs:. I know this is changing the subject but i went spinning las night for the first time! Loved it :thumbup: i can hardly walk today tho:haha: does anyone else go spinning? x x x


----------



## ababytogether

What an earth is spinning?? lol


----------



## honeybunny31

Spinning where I am from is like an aerobics class where you sit as a group on static bikes and the instructor gets you to work out by going up and down the gears faster for about half an hour to an hour its a killer on the legs but a great workout.


----------



## live_in_hope

I've never done it, but I've seen people do it and just knew that I would never be able to manage a spinning class! Lol, but its very very good for you!! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i'd never last either lol... i'll stick to my Roller Skating after bubba is born xx


----------



## littlelou6

I didn't think i would be able to survive it but somehow i did:haha: my legs are very sore now tho!! Has evryone had a good weekend? x x x


----------



## ababytogether

I know what it is now, one of my firends done it, went once and didnt go back, lol so says it all haha

All fine here, just wanted to ask cos am getting confused...I had my last positive opk Mon 7th, does that mean I am 6dpo or less? I dont know when ur supposed to start it from..

I got a positive on 6th & 7th and we dtd the 6th plus every day before that, lol, but we didnt do it after 7th..so am worried have missed it.. i got a negative opk on the 8th so i deffo ovulated, lol, just hope we caught it

Am just slightly confused how many dpo's i am!!!!


----------



## honeybunny31

Morning all, had a nice weekend even though I am really poorly got a horrendous cold and chest infection, and now a massive cold sore to top it off, DH keeping his distance as does not want to catch it :cry: still will hopefully be better as its our chance towards the end of the week to make a baby if at all possible! Hope you are all well, and that there is plenty of :dust::dust::dust: in the air, well it is nearly spring, great time to make babies xx


----------



## littlelou6

ababytogether said:


> I know what it is now, one of my firends done it, went once and didnt go back, lol so says it all haha
> 
> All fine here, just wanted to ask cos am getting confused...I had my last positive opk Mon 7th, does that mean I am 6dpo or less? I dont know when ur supposed to start it from..
> 
> I got a positive on 6th & 7th and we dtd the 6th plus every day before that, lol, but we didnt do it after 7th..so am worried have missed it.. i got a negative opk on the 8th so i deffo ovulated, lol, just hope we caught it
> 
> Am just slightly confused how many dpo's i am!!!!

I wish i could help you out hun but i dont understand opk's sorry. Fx'd for you tho :thumbup: x x


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Morning all, had a nice weekend even though I am really poorly got a horrendous cold and chest infection, and now a massive cold sore to top it off, DH keeping his distance as does not want to catch it :cry: still will hopefully be better as its our chance towards the end of the week to make a baby if at all possible! Hope you are all well, and that there is plenty of :dust::dust::dust: in the air, well it is nearly spring, great time to make babies xx

I hope you start to feel better soon hun:hugs: spring is definately a great time to make babies so fx'd for us all xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

honeybunny31 said:


> Morning all, had a nice weekend even though I am really poorly got a horrendous cold and chest infection, and now a massive cold sore to top it off, DH keeping his distance as does not want to catch it :cry: still will hopefully be better as its our chance towards the end of the week to make a baby if at all possible! Hope you are all well, and that there is plenty of :dust::dust::dust: in the air, well it is nearly spring, great time to make babies xx

Just wanted to say myself and Live-in-hope were nothing but poorly with colds, sickness bugs etc for the first few months of TTC and once we had a full mth of feeling better we got our :bfp:'s so it could be a good sign to get all the nasties out your body before the :dust: & :spermy: do their jobs !!


FX for you hun xx:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hiya ladies :flower:

Sorry I can't help with the OPK questions, I find them too confusing myself. All I know is I'm on CD12 and when I did use the CB Digi OPK thing I was getting a smile on CD13 then stopping using to conserve sticks for the next month, that thing is expensive!
So I'm guessing I'll be coming into the fertile window shortly. 

Who knows though, it's a minefield. 

FX and :dust: to all!


----------



## bondgirl1981

Hi there ladies

Can i join you please? My other half had his vasectomy reversed in Feb 10 after 11 years. I have 2 children from a previous marriage (he has 3) and we are desperately trying for one of our own. 

We have been TTC since the op but no luck so far. I have just invested in a clear blue ovulation monitor so heres hoping that helps with timing.


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, had a nice weekend even though I am really poorly got a horrendous cold and chest infection, and now a massive cold sore to top it off, DH keeping his distance as does not want to catch it :cry: still will hopefully be better as its our chance towards the end of the week to make a baby if at all possible! Hope you are all well, and that there is plenty of :dust::dust::dust: in the air, well it is nearly spring, great time to make babies xx
> 
> Just wanted to say myself and Live-in-hope were nothing but poorly with colds, sickness bugs etc for the first few months of TTC and once we had a full mth of feeling better we got our :bfp:'s so it could be a good sign to get all the nasties out your body before the :dust: & :spermy: do their jobs !!
> 
> 
> FX for you hun xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Yer your right!! We were sooo poorly with one thing or another, from sept right to early december!! Which is so unlike me, then I got my BFP just after xmas!! So it's gotta be a good thing! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> Can i join you please? My other half had his vasectomy reversed in Feb 10 after 11 years. I have 2 children from a previous marriage (he has 3) and we are desperately trying for one of our own.
> 
> We have been TTC since the op but no luck so far. I have just invested in a clear blue ovulation monitor so heres hoping that helps with timing.

Hey there!! :wave:

Of course you can come and join us!! Love to have new people with us!! :hugs:
Good luck with your ovulation monitor, there are many of us on here who use various methods and its a great place to share these, whats works etc. I wish you all the best of luck on your TTC journey and thank you for dropping in, we shall look forward to sharing your journey!! :hugs:


----------



## honeybunny31

bondgirl1981 - Welcome to the group xxx hope the monitor works they are a lovely group and its nice to have somewhere to come for support with people in the same situation, its also great to see that some of the ladies are now expecting which gives us all hope. xxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Welcome to the group bondgirl

I am 8 dpo today, so want to test but am out for today as it is so late in the day so if I cant resist I will do one tmrw morning but am too afraid in case it comes out a BFN

I have had bad metallic taste for last 5 days, but really bad today, even after drinking, really made me feel ill

I have cramping on both sides too, lasting a while but that is because I am very conscious of it, if I dont think about it I dont feel it, hate mind games, lol, so really think I am out again this month

Wont be a bad thing as am moving house on 25th!! argghh 
But would still rather have a BFP, lol

Dh takes his sperm in on 28th for analysing, so will wait and see what that comes back with, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bondgirl1981

honeybunny31 said:


> bondgirl1981 - Welcome to the group xxx hope the monitor works they are a lovely group and its nice to have somewhere to come for support with people in the same situation, its also great to see that some of the ladies are now expecting which gives us all hope. xxxx

Thank you.

Just noticed too that your children are the same age as my two :D


----------



## wannabeprego

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> Can i join you please? My other half had his vasectomy reversed in Feb 10 after 11 years. I have 2 children from a previous marriage (he has 3) and we are desperately trying for one of our own.
> 
> We have been TTC since the op but no luck so far. I have just invested in a clear blue ovulation monitor so heres hoping that helps with timing.

Hello and Welcome to the group...:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/36d4445c.gif


----------



## ababytogether

Morning

Ok.... took a test I know too early 9dpo but...... I have a mark on it, its where a line should b I think, its pink not grey, but could be an evap line, so will put pic on so you can all tell me what you think please!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## ababytogether

I think it may be an evap line, :(

But by this pic you cant even see it, I can see it on my stick although very faint there is a line there, but whether its an evap line or a positive I guess time will tell lol

Honestly I am not going mad haha

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0226.jpg


----------



## tallybee

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> Can i join you please? My other half had his vasectomy reversed in Feb 10 after 11 years. I have 2 children from a previous marriage (he has 3) and we are desperately trying for one of our own.
> 
> We have been TTC since the op but no luck so far. I have just invested in a clear blue ovulation monitor so heres hoping that helps with timing.

Welcome :)

Lovely to have a new member! Your OH's op timing is not far off from my OH's, he had the VR last May after nearly 10 years since the original op. No luck yet but having fun trying (although the disappointment is hard to deal with too)

Hope you find this group as helpful as I have x


----------



## ababytogether

Hmm another again not very clear

Will try one tmrw and see what that comes up with!!

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0228.jpg

I feel stupid, lol


----------



## wannabeprego

I see something really faint, wait a couple of days and retest, good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Hmm another again not very clear
> 
> Will try one tmrw and see what that comes up with!!
> 
> https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff381/matthews4eva/IMAG0228.jpg
> 
> I feel stupid, lol

I tested at 9dpo and got a :bfn: and then at 11dpo i got a pos xx so dont give up yet ... PMA:thumbup:


----------



## ababytogether

I dont know, lol, I can see the line and it showed after a few minutes but it is so faint I thought I was seeing things!! 

Ill test again in a couple of days, I thought about doing another today but if the one on my first pee this morning only just showed up, I guessed day time ones wouldnt lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> I dont know, lol, I can see the line and it showed after a few minutes but it is so faint I thought I was seeing things!!
> 
> Ill test again in a couple of days, I thought about doing another today but if the one on my first pee this morning only just showed up, I guessed day time ones wouldnt lol

Your hormones that make it show pos, get stonger everyday! 
I also read somewhere that the early tests you can get only work if you have a average 28day cycle...

So say it says you can test 4 days before missed period, that would only be the case if you have a 28day cycle, if your cycle is longer it may take longer to get a pos x:hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> I dont know, lol, I can see the line and it showed after a few minutes but it is so faint I thought I was seeing things!!
> 
> Ill test again in a couple of days, I thought about doing another today but if the one on my first pee this morning only just showed up, I guessed day time ones wouldnt lol
> 
> Your hormones that make it show pos, get stonger everyday!
> I also read somewhere that the early tests you can get only work if you have a average 28day cycle...
> 
> So say it says you can test 4 days before missed period, that would only be the case if you have a 28day cycle, if your cycle is longer it may take longer to get a pos x:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, I do have a 28 day cycle, I just read all the posts on here about evap lines etc and then you start thinking, I am getting a FRER test tmrw well I hope as long as it is delivered tmrw as ordered it online, lol so that should give me a better reading I hope!!

I just dont want to get my hopes hope for it to be shattered, I also have sore boobs, they have just started to be a bit sensitive and I have never ever suffered with that!! I think my mind is playing tricks though, I am very optimistic, lol, can you tell haha :wacko:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> I dont know, lol, I can see the line and it showed after a few minutes but it is so faint I thought I was seeing things!!
> 
> Ill test again in a couple of days, I thought about doing another today but if the one on my first pee this morning only just showed up, I guessed day time ones wouldnt lol
> 
> Your hormones that make it show pos, get stonger everyday!
> I also read somewhere that the early tests you can get only work if you have a average 28day cycle...
> 
> So say it says you can test 4 days before missed period, that would only be the case if you have a 28day cycle, if your cycle is longer it may take longer to get a pos x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I do have a 28 day cycle, I just read all the posts on here about evap lines etc and then you start thinking, I am getting a FRER test tmrw well I hope as long as it is delivered tmrw as ordered it online, lol so that should give me a better reading I hope!!
> 
> I just dont want to get my hopes hope for it to be shattered, I also have sore boobs, they have just started to be a bit sensitive and I have never ever suffered with that!! I think my mind is playing tricks though, I am very optimistic, lol, can you tell haha :wacko:Click to expand...

I think all the girls past & present ttc in this group had to stay optimistic as ttc is a emotional time sometimes :cry: 
Good luck with ur test tomorrow if it arrives, i highly recommend frers!!

keeping fingers crossed for you and :dust: your way xx


----------



## tallybee

Good luck hon!


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks, I feel a bit different today am pretty sure it was an evap line, my frer hasnt arrived so hope it comes in todays post for me to test tmrw morning

I keep having hot flushes which makes me think af on way, still got cramping, but not as noticable as before

Am trying to not get my hopes up

Can a frer only b done on fmu?


----------



## littlelou6

ababytogether said:


> Thanks, I feel a bit different today am pretty sure it was an evap line, my frer hasnt arrived so hope it comes in todays post for me to test tmrw morning
> 
> I keep having hot flushes which makes me think af on way, still got cramping, but not as noticable as before
> 
> Am trying to not get my hopes up
> 
> Can a frer only b done on fmu?

Good luck fx'd for you hun! I think you can do a FRER any time of the day x x


----------



## ababytogether

Hasnt arrived today so will hope turns up tmrw, dont really want to go and buy another lot when have already bought some

Time will tell I suppose xx


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Thanks, I feel a bit different today am pretty sure it was an evap line, my frer hasnt arrived so hope it comes in todays post for me to test tmrw morning
> 
> I keep having hot flushes which makes me think af on way, still got cramping, but not as noticable as before
> 
> Am trying to not get my hopes up
> 
> Can a frer only b done on fmu?

It can be done with any but fmu is always gonna be the strongest so more chance of the HCG being concentrated enough to show up, which is important when testing earlier. How many DPO are you now hon? x


----------



## ababytogether

Im 10dpo and I have just done a cheapy internet one and got a very faint line again, so who knows, lol

FRER didnt turn up today, will just have to wait and see, just worried that it could be an evap line!!!! :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Im 10dpo and I have just done a cheapy internet one and got a very faint line again, so who knows, lol
> 
> FRER didnt turn up today, will just have to wait and see, just worried that it could be an evap line!!!! :wacko:

Aaaaaahhh the suspense! It's still early though hon, by the time that FRER arrives it should give you a definitive answer! :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Well girls I just got the printout for OH's SA... it's not good news. We had our hopes up that all the supplements and the fact that he's cut down on beer would have improved it but it's actually worse than in December. Quite a bit worse :cry:

The attachment shows the December numbers on the left and the latest ones on the right. Frick. WTF are we doing wrong... I thought these were supposed to improve in the year or 2 after the VR, not get worse :(
 



Attached Files:







SA Results March 2011.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## littlelou6

I really dont know what to say hun but here's a hug for you:hugs: have you thought about IUI i dont mean jump straight to it but give yourself a time limit while you save the money or something and carry on trying natually for the time being and who knows you could get your BFP?? x x x


----------



## ababytogether

Frer turned up so took test and it was BFN

am 11DPO so am pretty sure would have got something if I was, never mind, onwards and upwards, they were evap lines on cheapys then, lol

Not a bad thing as due to move on 25th so would have been worried sick with stress etc if had been preggers, what do they say new house new baby, heres hoping, lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tallybee, I am unsure of the results I usually check the internet to see what is normal etc, my dh takes his first SA in on 28th so am crossing everything.......... big hugs to you


----------



## bondgirl1981

tallybee - sorry to hear the results werent what you were hoping for. Whats the next step for you?

Ababytogether - sorry to hear the tests were BFN.. like you say new start in a new home... will keep my fingers crossed.

We went for our follow up appointment and they didnt have the SA results. We were told we would be sent them. 3 weeks later we got a 2 line letter that said "sample showed sperm so operation was a success" - yeah really helpful there... now they want us to pay extra for a full SA report :(.. do we assume that by the fact they said it was successful that it was fertile sperm?


----------



## live_in_hope

tally, I'm so sorry to hear about your results, but you must remember, it only takes one!! I will have to find a comment I had on a thread I started about my DHs results. It was from a bloke who basically said that he had SA tests done a number of times, and they all came out so different from each other that he couldnt really say that they were reliable as they were so different.....I'll copy and paste it, but he is expecting now (well his OH is) :hugs: as hard as it may be, keep up with the PMA xxx

Ababytogether- Sorry you got a BFN, but this cycle isnt over until the ugly witch shows her face. And your right, they always say, new house, new baby!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tallybee

bondgirl1981 said:


> tallybee - sorry to hear the results werent what you were hoping for. Whats the next step for you?
> 
> Ababytogether - sorry to hear the tests were BFN.. like you say new start in a new home... will keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> We went for our follow up appointment and they didnt have the SA results. We were told we would be sent them. 3 weeks later we got a 2 line letter that said "*sample showed sperm so operation was a success*" - yeah really helpful there... now they want us to pay extra for a full SA report :(.. do we assume that by the fact they said it was successful that it was fertile sperm?

That's exactly what we got after the op! Useless. Was it a sample sent in hon or was it handed in within an hour of being 'deposited'? 
WHen we had that letter it was from one sent in the post. They wouldn't be able to tell anything from that other than that there's sperm there or not as they start to die after an hour in a pot anyway. Basically they seem to say it's a success if ANY sperm are present - that way they get to put a success down on their stats, whereas as we have found, this is a long way away from actually being fertile and getting a pregnancy!

The surgeon suggested the paying more money for a proper SA thing. We would have done so but I had the bright idea of asking the GP surgery if it could be done on the NHS and it can. Both OH's proper SAs have been done that way, he had to get a GP appt for a referral and they gave him a pot to take to the hospital lab at set times. After the first time, he was able to just request another pot and trot off with it to the hospital. 

Arh I wish I didn't have to know so much about this process. 10 months since the VR and nothing, just a cycle that's started to screw with me (probably the stress; it was horrid when I was 6 days late and we got our hopes up so much only to be crushed, also had a 16 day cycle a while back too :wacko:)



> tallybee, I am unsure of the results I usually check the internet to see what is normal etc, my dh takes his first SA in on 28th so am crossing everything.......... big hugs to you

Yea the numbers on the far left next to the categories are the 'normal' range... last results were low but these ones are awful :( 

As for the next step... well we haven't got the funds for anything else :cry:, the VR was a stretch of our budget itself. All we can do is keep trying and hope that we get lucky. It is true though - it does only take one sperm to do the trick... and there are some there. Better chance than before the VR.


----------



## bondgirl1981

Hi tallybee. he had to take it to the fertility centre at a certain time and within 30 mins of "production"

We are 12 months post now and still nothing but still valiantly trying ;)


----------



## tallybee

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi tallybee. he had to take it to the fertility centre at a certain time and within 30 mins of "production"
> 
> We are 12 months post now and still nothing but still valiantly trying ;)

Hey

That's really lax that all they tell you is 'sperm present' hon! WHat a waste of time. Where was that?

Yeh it starts to feel like a long hopeless process doesn't it :hugs: My OH keeps saying 'well we just need to keep having fun trying, if it happens it happens' but I know deep down he's as gutted as I am. Donor sperm has been mentioned before (by him) but I don't know if it'd be something we could really consider. I know for a fact that it would kill him to have to bring in someone else's sperm, he's already feeling like he's failed me :(
Although he is a brilliant dad to my 2 children I had already when we met, having to get help with the conception of ours would be a totally different ball game wouldn't it...

We looked at IUI but from what we could see online the success rates of that aren't all that great, and the money thing... gah. 

I know it sounds silly to be saying we can't afford things like that when bringing up a child costs money and all... but not all at once! And I am the queen of 2nd hand and managed on next to nothing with my first 2, and loving them is so much more important than expensive things. 

Oh well...


----------



## honeybunny31

TallyBee - Really sorry to hear the news about OH's SA, but you can't read too much into it, there are so many factors that can affect it and like many of the others have said it only takes 1, but I am starting to realise just how you feel, infact I don't know how to stop obsessing about wanting a baby, it seems ridiculous when I sit and think about it, I am fortunate to already have 2 children (from my ex) but now I am married to the most wonderful guy and I want a bubba so badly with him, its my fertile window and I am getting my hopes up so high, but I know that my chances are probably very slim this month, I find the whole cycle of highs and then lows very exhausting and wish I had a magic want to just make it happen for all of us, do any of you ladies have any coping techniques and I feel very blue at the moment and the thought of feeling like this every month until conception is gutting. Laura x


----------



## honeybunny31

honeybunny31 said:


> TallyBee - Really sorry to hear the news about OH's SA, but you can't read too much into it, there are so many factors that can affect it and like many of the others have said it only takes 1, but I am starting to realise just how you feel, infact I don't know how to stop obsessing about wanting a baby, it seems ridiculous when I sit and think about it, I am fortunate to already have 2 children (from my ex) but now I am married to the most wonderful guy and I want a bubba so badly with him, its my fertile window and I am getting my hopes up so high, but I know that my chances are probably very slim this month, I find the whole cycle of highs and then lows very exhausting and wish I had a magic want to just make it happen for all of us, do any of you ladies have any coping techniques and I feel very blue at the moment and the thought of feeling like this every month until conception is gutting. Laura x

Does anyone else feel hormonal when ovulating, I feel like I am suffering with PMS? I am finding it confusing as my cycle is 28 days and my last period started on the 7th March which makes me fertile about now, does feeling low mean that I could be ovulating and do you think I should use OPK's to pinpoint it?:wacko:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

honeybunny31 said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> TallyBee - Really sorry to hear the news about OH's SA, but you can't read too much into it, there are so many factors that can affect it and like many of the others have said it only takes 1, but I am starting to realise just how you feel, infact I don't know how to stop obsessing about wanting a baby, it seems ridiculous when I sit and think about it, I am fortunate to already have 2 children (from my ex) but now I am married to the most wonderful guy and I want a bubba so badly with him, its my fertile window and I am getting my hopes up so high, but I know that my chances are probably very slim this month, I find the whole cycle of highs and then lows very exhausting and wish I had a magic want to just make it happen for all of us, do any of you ladies have any coping techniques and I feel very blue at the moment and the thought of feeling like this every month until conception is gutting. Laura x
> 
> Does anyone else feel hormonal when ovulating, I feel like I am suffering with PMS? I am finding it confusing as my cycle is 28 days and my last period started on the 7th March which makes me fertile about now, does feeling low mean that I could be ovulating and do you think I should use OPK's to pinpoint it?:wacko:Click to expand...

if you are 28day regular id aim at 14th day being fertile but go back 3 days also and forward 3days aswell, 
so day 11,12,13 14 15,16,17 that should cover all grounds!

Are you temping aswell it really does help x
Here is a example of a chart... it shows fertile periods etc..
 



Attached Files:







basal-body-temperature-chart.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> TallyBee - Really sorry to hear the news about OH's SA, but you can't read too much into it, there are so many factors that can affect it and like many of the others have said it only takes 1, but I am starting to realise just how you feel, infact I don't know how to stop obsessing about wanting a baby, it seems ridiculous when I sit and think about it, I am fortunate to already have 2 children (from my ex) but now I am married to the most wonderful guy and I want a bubba so badly with him, its my fertile window and I am getting my hopes up so high, but I know that my chances are probably very slim this month, I find the whole cycle of highs and then lows very exhausting and wish I had a magic want to just make it happen for all of us, do any of you ladies have any coping techniques and I feel very blue at the moment and the thought of feeling like this every month until conception is gutting. Laura x

Thanks hon. It's a blimmin rollercoaster for sure. We both are fortunate to have our lovely children already but it doesn't take away from the longing for one with our mr rights hey. 

I don't have any coping things really, just coming on here; I know my BnB-ers can always cheer me up :thumbup:

All the best to you hon, we can only keep trying and hope for the best. xxx


----------



## honeybunny31

well just been to tescos and bought a OPK and as I thought x2 bright blue lines which means I am ovulating! Yeah gonna rip hubbies clothes off when he gets in from work at 6 lol xxx He will think all his Christmases have come at once xxx


----------



## honeybunny31

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> TallyBee - Really sorry to hear the news about OH's SA, but you can't read too much into it, there are so many factors that can affect it and like many of the others have said it only takes 1, but I am starting to realise just how you feel, infact I don't know how to stop obsessing about wanting a baby, it seems ridiculous when I sit and think about it, I am fortunate to already have 2 children (from my ex) but now I am married to the most wonderful guy and I want a bubba so badly with him, its my fertile window and I am getting my hopes up so high, but I know that my chances are probably very slim this month, I find the whole cycle of highs and then lows very exhausting and wish I had a magic want to just make it happen for all of us, do any of you ladies have any coping techniques and I feel very blue at the moment and the thought of feeling like this every month until conception is gutting. Laura x
> 
> Does anyone else feel hormonal when ovulating, I feel like I am suffering with PMS? I am finding it confusing as my cycle is 28 days and my last period started on the 7th March which makes me fertile about now, does feeling low mean that I could be ovulating and do you think I should use OPK's to pinpoint it?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> if you are 28day regular id aim at 14th day being fertile but go back 3 days also and forward 3days aswell,
> so day 11,12,13 14 15,16,17 that should cover all grounds!
> 
> Are you temping aswell it really does help x
> Here is a example of a chart... it shows fertile periods etc..Click to expand...


Thank you will try this and see how it works out xx:winkwink:


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> well just been to tescos and bought a OPK and as I thought x2 bright blue lines which means I am ovulating! Yeah gonna rip hubbies clothes off when he gets in from work at 6 lol xxx He will think all his Christmases have come at once xxx

HAHA have fun hun!! :thumbup: x x x


----------



## tallybee

Yay that's the fun part isn't it lol


----------



## ababytogether

Well af got me as expected

Relieved as can now move without worrying, lol, but of course gutted cos nothing would be more wanted

Onwards we go and lets hope for a great result from the dh results next month, fingers x'd xxxxxx

Hope you are all having a great weekend x


----------



## honeybunny31

:dust::dust::dust:


ababytogether said:


> Well af got me as expected
> 
> Relieved as can now move without worrying, lol, but of course gutted cos nothing would be more wanted
> 
> Onwards we go and lets hope for a great result from the dh results next month, fingers x'd xxxxxx
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend x


Sorry to hear AF has got you hun, but maybe a new house means a new baby, we have just moved to and thats what I am hoping for xxxx


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Well af got me as expected
> 
> Relieved as can now move without worrying, lol, but of course gutted cos nothing would be more wanted
> 
> Onwards we go and lets hope for a great result from the dh results next month, fingers x'd xxxxxx
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend x

Sorry hon :hugs:

All the best for the new house, and of course the results next month. FX x


----------



## tallybee

Hi ladies 

I've posted this in assisted conception as well but does anyone here know what options are available, how successful they can be and rough UK cost? I believe IUI is the least pricey option but sperm needs to be a certain quality for it to work... I'd hate having to ask the fertility hospital as they just wanna make money :(

Thanks x


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi tally!

I dont know alot about IUI but I do know that 2 of our VR wags SEOJ and SEEJAY both have had success after IUI and are now expecting. A link to their profiles is on the front page of this thread, maybe ask them and see what they say. I think it worked first time for SEEJAY and 2nd time for SEOJ. I hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks hon, I'll PM them and see what they say x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes i was going to saythe say a Live In Hope... Hope the ladies are able to answer you questions Tally xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

I was think of them too... Hope they are able to help you and answer you questions better Tally good luck hun xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks :) I don't think OH's sperm is good enough for IUI from what seoj said but I've sent an email to a place up here that offers it and attached his results so hopefully should soon get a professional opinion. It's doing my head in not knowing where to go from here. OH actually suggested using donor sperm for AI and called his friggin friend and asked him if he would 'provide'. He lives hundreds of miles away but we have a visit planned to the childrens' grandfolks nearby, for easter - and OH has looked at my calendar and saw that it'd be the right time of month.............
He said yes apparently... but holy crap it's a lot to consider. OH had realised this but not the extent I don't think, I had to say to him 'come on we need to slow down and consider this... together....... I mean what if it turned out that OH couldn't take it me being pg by someone else's seed... crap, my head's in a spin.


----------



## honeybunny31

tallybee said:


> Thanks :) I don't think OH's sperm is good enough for IUI from what seoj said but I've sent an email to a place up here that offers it and attached his results so hopefully should soon get a professional opinion. It's doing my head in not knowing where to go from here. OH actually suggested using donor sperm for AI and called his friggin friend and asked him if he would 'provide'. He lives hundreds of miles away but we have a visit planned to the childrens' grandfolks nearby, for easter - and OH has looked at my calendar and saw that it'd be the right time of month.............
> He said yes apparently... but holy crap it's a lot to consider. OH had realised this but not the extent I don't think, I had to say to him 'come on we need to slow down and consider this... together....... I mean what if it turned out that OH couldn't take it me being pg by someone else's seed... crap, my head's in a spin.

Tally, I know you and OH are really wanting this baby, but think you really need to slow down and think this through, if you were to look at a donor would you really want it to be your OH's Best mate, I personally think this is opening a massive can of worms and could be awkward in the future to say the least? Is this guy single? Would he want a part in the babies life and even if he says no now whats to stop him breezing in at a later stage and pushing his maternal rights? Wanting a baby is one thing but a situation like this could put a massive strain on your relationship, I too have joked with DH about finding someone else to get me pregnant I have said that out of desperation at times and sometimes when I am hormonal just to get at him, but I don't know if AI from your OH's mate is the way forward, surely there have to be other alternatives. Thinking of you honey massive hugs, just make sure you think the whole thing through and don't rush into something that once done cannot be changed. xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I don't think OH's sperm is good enough for IUI from what seoj said but I've sent an email to a place up here that offers it and attached his results so hopefully should soon get a professional opinion. It's doing my head in not knowing where to go from here. OH actually suggested using donor sperm for AI and called his friggin friend and asked him if he would 'provide'. He lives hundreds of miles away but we have a visit planned to the childrens' grandfolks nearby, for easter - and OH has looked at my calendar and saw that it'd be the right time of month.............
> He said yes apparently... but holy crap it's a lot to consider. OH had realised this but not the extent I don't think, I had to say to him 'come on we need to slow down and consider this... together....... I mean what if it turned out that OH couldn't take it me being pg by someone else's seed... crap, my head's in a spin.
> 
> Tally, I know you and OH are really wanting this baby, but think you really need to slow down and think this through, if you were to look at a donor would you really want it to be your OH's Best mate, I personally think this is opening a massive can of worms and could be awkward in the future to say the least? Is this guy single? Would he want a part in the babies life and even if he says no now whats to stop him breezing in at a later stage and pushing his maternal rights? Wanting a baby is one thing but a situation like this could put a massive strain on your relationship, I too have joked with DH about finding someone else to get me pregnant I have said that out of desperation at times and sometimes when I am hormonal just to get at him, but I don't know if AI from your OH's mate is the way forward, surely there have to be other alternatives. Thinking of you honey massive hugs, just make sure you think the whole thing through and don't rush into something that once done cannot be changed. xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs:

This is basically what I said to OH when he told me he had asked the friend. He is married and already has kids, and from what OH was saying it'd be kept between us, the friend would be like an uncle (he already is to my 2), OH would be on the birth cert. etc. 

He was completely serious but really hadn't considered all of the issues that the idea throws up. He thought it was just a case of him having to deal with the baby not being genetically his, and was going on about how my 2 kids I had before meeting him, obv. aren't genetically his but are his kids iyswim. As much as I long for a baby I had to point out some of the rake of other considerations - what you said about rushing into something that can't be changed is practically word for word what I said. He just hadn't considered what would happen if we found the decision to freak us out after the fact. 

Urgh, I never thought it'd come to this :cry:

xx


----------



## littlelou6

Aww hun :hugs: i wish there was something i could say that would help but at the end of the day its down to you and your OH. I'm sure you know your relationship and weather you would be strong enough to deal with something like that, but also you've got to think of how much you want a baby and if you don't do this would you be strong enough to survive without one? I feel for you hun and hope you can resolve this with a positive outcome. x x


----------



## tallybee

Just received a reply from the Spire place that does IUI and other things near us. They haven't given me any info at all - just suggested coming for a consultation - at a cost of £200. 

:growlmad:

I shouldn't be surprised really. But it's so friggin annoying. Thank fook for the internet - we'd never find out anything without our BnB pals and all!


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies
I have just bought a thermometer to start temping but i have no idea what to do? can anyone help me? when do i start? the first day of a new cycle? and how do i record it etc. Would appreciate any help x x x


----------



## bondgirl1981

Tallybee - OH had his VR at Nuffield Hospital in Leicester. Sorry to hear you are so stressed at the moment. Thinking of you

LittleLou - sorry hun cant help you there as have never temped. 

I am still plodding on with the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. Will be interesting to see what happens as according to the tests it does I am entering my "high" stage today, yet the previous method I was using (doesnt actually Test my body" says I am not due to enter high fertility for another week - could it be we were concentrating on the wrong time??


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies
> I have just bought a thermometer to start temping but i have no idea what to do? can anyone help me? when do i start? the first day of a new cycle? and how do i record it etc. Would appreciate any help x x x

I can't help you there sorry hon :haha: I have no idea. But I'll bet that MRSRICH can help, she really rated temping for getting her :bfp:


----------



## justmarried

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies
> I have just bought a thermometer to start temping but i have no idea what to do? can anyone help me? when do i start? the first day of a new cycle? and how do i record it etc. Would appreciate any help x x x



hi! iv been temping since my hubby had his vr. i use fertility friend to record my results. you are meant to temp first thing in the morning befor you even get out of bed. click on my sig and it will bring up my chart ff has lots of info thats really helpful.

oh and i started temping half way through my cycle just to get used to taking it at the same time everyday.

hope this has helped a little.x.x.x.x.x..x:thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks hun i will start tomorrow morning. x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tallybee said:


> Just received a reply from the Spire place that does IUI and other things near us. They haven't given me any info at all - just suggested coming for a consultation - at a cost of £200.
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised really. But it's so friggin annoying. Thank fook for the internet - we'd never find out anything without our BnB pals and all!

Tally we had our VR done a the Spire in worcester and can highly recommend them hun :thumbup:


----------



## cjones82

Hi everyone. My Husband had his vr on the 4th March 
How long did everyone wait before resuming intercourse? our dr said we would be ok after a week....... i was a bit worried about this as most web sites say 2-4 weeks.


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Hi everyone. My Husband had his vr on the 4th March
> How long did everyone wait before resuming intercourse? our dr said we would be ok after a week....... i was a bit worried about this as most web sites say 2-4 weeks.

Hi hon, it was just under a week for us, and from what ladies have said on here it varies - it depends on how your man feels :)
How is he recovering?


----------



## cjones82

he has recovered really well, we did leave it 10 days but i was still a bit worried we might have done some damage, dont mean to sound crude but it wasnt vigerous or anything like that.


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> he has recovered really well, we did leave it 10 days but i was still a bit worried we might have done some damage, dont mean to sound crude but it wasnt vigerous or anything like that.

:thumbup:

Yeah we worried a bit about that too, but were as gentle as possible at first :haha:. 

Congrats on his op and glad he's making a good recovery!


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> he has recovered really well, we did leave it 10 days but i was still a bit worried we might have done some damage, dont mean to sound crude but it wasnt vigerous or anything like that.

10 days will be fine hun, we only waited a week! If your OH felt comfortable enough then i'm sure everything is absolutely fine x


----------



## cjones82

thank you, hopefully we will have a little bump soon.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

cjones82 said:


> Hi everyone. My Husband had his vr on the 4th March
> How long did everyone wait before resuming intercourse? our dr said we would be ok after a week....... i was a bit worried about this as most web sites say 2-4 weeks.




cjones82 said:


> he has recovered really well, we did leave it 10 days but i was still a bit worried we might have done some damage, dont mean to sound crude but it wasnt vigerous or anything like that.

We waited 10 days to, it was so hard waiting, i found when we couldnt i wanted to even more :haha:


----------



## cjones82

yeah i know that one lol it felt like ages, but we are good now. Still very nervous about him having his sperm analysis, keep asking myself what if there is nothing there :-(


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> yeah i know that one lol it felt like ages, but we are good now. Still very nervous about him having his sperm analysis, keep asking myself what if there is nothing there :-(

I know how you feel we have our sperm ananlysis in may, fingers crossed for you and me x


----------



## cjones82

Ours is end of May. Seem ages away, its hard trying to relax when im so worried about it, Good luck to you for yours x


----------



## tallybee

This TTC is all about waiting isn't it, big hugs girls x


----------



## littlelou6

Well i'm in the dreaded TWW now!! Hate this part :growlmad: i have no idea when i ovulated so dont know if we :sex: at the right time :shrug: oh well not too long till we find out:haha:. Hope all you girlies are ok? x x


----------



## tallybee

Waiting waiting waiting! :hugs: I feel your pain hon. Not sure when I ov'd this cycle either but it's usually about CD14 of 26 which would have me at 8dpo today. Itchy fingers for that test in the drawer but know it's too early :wacko:


----------



## littlelou6

I would probably be testing at 8dpo! :blush: Going to try to wait for af this month tho (doubt that will happen:dohh:) Fx'd for you hun about time you had some good news x x


----------



## tallybee

I know, it goes to show how obsessed I am that I'd even think about it after those horrible SA results :dohh: 
I did do that test, of course it was negative... what a muppet!


----------



## littlelou6

I'm very confused for some stupid reason i decided to do an opk and it is + but i'm pretty sure i have already ov'd does this mean i haven't??? soo confused!! Sorry bout the - test tally but there is still time!! :hugs: x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> I'm very confused for some stupid reason i decided to do an opk and it is + but i'm pretty sure i have already ov'd does this mean i haven't??? soo confused!! Sorry bout the - test tally but there is still time!! :hugs: x x

Yea :) 

Sorry I don't really understand OPKs properly hon but some of the others might be able to help. I think there's bound to be threads about it in the main TTC section but I don't really go in there any more :haha:


----------



## littlelou6

I have EWCM too but i had that last week aswell. God i'm soo confused:dohh: i really dont know whats going on with my cycles! lol x x


----------



## cjones82

im a bit confused this month i can usually tell my ovulation by cm but i have had none this month i have been doing ovulation tests for the last week and a half and have yet to have a + :-( starting to think all this charting is to stressful lol my next af is due april 2nd.


----------



## tallybee

Yip I definitely know that this TTC lark and all its stress can actually frig with our cycles at the time when we most want them to be nice and regular. It's a catch-22 situation :wacko:


----------



## cjones82

can anyone answer when my OH is allowed to have a bath? its 3 weeks tomorrow since his vr and he wasnt told anything, i have checked a few sights but they are all different.


----------



## tallybee

I can't remember exactly but think OH was told to stick to showers until the stitches dissolved?


----------



## cjones82

Yeah he has been having a shower everyday but he just wants to have a bath and relax.
Some of these sites are so confusing some say its ok after 3 days others say 30.


----------



## tallybee

Arrh I would be the same, a shower just isn't enough when u want a lovely bath is it! I guess it's ultimately down to him what he does, probs best he doesn't stay in too long at first in any case, and as we all know it should not be too hot! Keep those :spermy: happy :rofl:


----------



## cjones82

LOL dont think he would stay in there to long anyway, he doesnt really like baths but its a classic case of "not allowed so he wants"


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> can anyone answer when my OH is allowed to have a bath? its 3 weeks tomorrow since his vr and he wasnt told anything, i have checked a few sights but they are all different.

I would say he was fine to have a bath my OH did a couple of days after the op! x


----------



## cjones82

Thanks for that, im sure he wont want one now lol. Well im off out to bingo now try my luck to win some pennies. good luck to all TTC. x


----------



## littlelou6

Could feeling ill affect opk's? I haven't been very well for the past couple of days bu i cant pinpoint what it is! (sounds weird) i keep feeling really dizzy was really bad tues night i felt like i was drunk :haha: also i've lost m appetite i feel really hungry but when i eat something i dont really want it! If it was some sort of bug could it affect the result?? It just seems weird to ovulate so late on a 28 day cycle plus feeling ill??? :wacko: x x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Could feeling ill affect opk's? I haven't been very well for the past couple of days bu i cant pinpoint what it is! (sounds weird) i keep feeling really dizzy was really bad tues night i felt like i was drunk :haha: also i've lost m appetite i feel really hungry but when i eat something i dont really want it! If it was some sort of bug could it affect the result?? It just seems weird to ovulate so late on a 28 day cycle plus feeling ill??? :wacko: x x x

I believe it can because your body can get geared up to release an egg, so you get the LH surge and therefore +OPK, then not do it because of stress or illness or whatever. Then perhaps start again where it left off :shrug: Having a + opk isn;t even a guarantee that we will ovulate seemingly.
There's a really good site peeonastick.com where she explains in huge amounts of detail about how our pee sticks work :thumbup:

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## live_in_hope

cjones82 said:


> Hi everyone. My Husband had his vr on the 4th March
> How long did everyone wait before resuming intercourse? our dr said we would be ok after a week....... i was a bit worried about this as most web sites say 2-4 weeks.

Hey! :wave:

I haven't been on for a few days so have just seen your post. COngrats on your Hubby getting his VR done! As for resuming after the op, we were told 2 weeks but we couldnt wait that long. When hubby felt well enough, I got him to 'do it' himself first (just to make sure it didnt hurt and there wasn't any yukky stuff) and when that was fine (which it was and it was 11 days after the op) we did it on day 13 after op and all was fine! :thumbup: good luck honey!! Enjoy your TTC journey!! xx


----------



## tallybee

Morning all :wave:

How's everyone today? After those horrible SA results and all I can't get my hopes up but I feel sick and have sore boobs :wacko: Am about 9dpo I think. Yesterday :bfn:. The only test I have left in the house is a clearblue digi which apparently is really un-sensitive lol.

Waiting waiting. I'm a bloody obsessive :rofl:


----------



## cjones82

Morning Tallybee, I have woken up today with very sore boobs, but i think i am only 6dpo have also woken up feeling very very hungry :-(
I dont usually suffer from sore boobs so cant help feeling excited but then i stop and think its only been 3 weeks since his op i couldnt have caught that quickly........ could i????


----------



## littlelou6

anything is possible dont rule it out! Good luck ladies:thumbup: Think i'm out this month feel ill and apparently ovulating quite late i only have 10 days till af due:shrug: oh well there's always next month:happydance: x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> anything is possible dont rule it out! Good luck ladies:thumbup: Think i'm out this month feel ill and apparently ovulating quite late i only have 10 days till af due:shrug: oh well there's always next month:happydance: x x

Oww just had a looky at your chart, few more days and it will take shape, it will help you see the days your aqre highly likely to be fertile... Really helps xx


----------



## cjones82

Has anyone ever done a home SA test? me and my OH have been looking at them online and not sure if we should try one. I feel sick when i think about the real test in May, but im so impatient, if anyone has done one did they get good results?


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Has anyone ever done a home SA test? me and my OH have been looking at them online and not sure if we should try one. I feel sick when i think about the real test in May, but im so impatient, if anyone has done one did they get good results?

Not done one but seen them online. From what I could gather they only give you rough numbers not motility or anything so not really that useful. With post-VR antibodies potentially harming motility, we decided not to bother as it wouldn't tell us anything useful :flower:


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Morning Tallybee, I have woken up today with very sore boobs, but i think i am only 6dpo have also woken up feeling very very hungry :-(
> I dont usually suffer from sore boobs so cant help feeling excited but then i stop and think its only been 3 weeks since his op i couldnt have caught that quickly........ could i????

Yeah anything is possible! How amazing would that be :)


----------



## honeybunny31

:dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi ladies, hope you are all well, thought I would come on here and spread some:dust::dust: as I think we could all do with some xxxx Spring is in the air and I want a:bfp: NOW! God I am sooooo impatient.


----------



## honeybunny31

honeybunny31 said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi ladies, hope you are all well, thought I would come on here and spread some:dust::dust: as I think we could all do with some xxxx Spring is in the air and I want a:bfp: NOW! God I am sooooo impatient.

Not too hopeful that I will get my BFP as I have been having cramps all week like PMS have been peeing more frequently though but think it all starts playing with your head, every little thing I notice I think oh I could be pregnant but hubby says its just mind playing tricks x


----------



## cjones82

honeybunny31 said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi ladies, hope you are all well, thought I would come on here and spread some:dust::dust: as I think we could all do with some xxxx Spring is in the air and I want a:bfp: NOW! God I am sooooo impatient.
> 
> Not too hopeful that I will get my BFP as I have been having cramps all week like PMS have been peeing more frequently though but think it all starts playing with your head, every little thing I notice I think oh I could be pregnant but hubby says its just mind playing tricks xClick to expand...

My husband keeps telling me the same :-(


----------



## tallybee

Ah my OH goes through phases. One month he'll be all 'whatever, if it happens it happens, let's stop trying so hard and wait' and then the next *he's* the one noticing every little thing! I felt faint standing up out of the bath the other day and he went on about it!


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> anything is possible dont rule it out! Good luck ladies:thumbup: Think i'm out this month feel ill and apparently ovulating quite late i only have 10 days till af due:shrug: oh well there's always next month:happydance: x x
> 
> Oww just had a looky at your chart, few more days and it will take shape, it will help you see the days your aqre highly likely to be fertile... Really helps xxClick to expand...

Thanks :flower: i'm still very confused tho lol. I'll keep going until it all makes sense x x


----------



## tallybee

Hope you get it figured out soon :flower: It's all far too confusing for me lol. We've been far more lax about things :rofl:

Weirdly, I have one sore boob at the mo, which is noticeably fuller and keeps falling out of my bra whereas the other one is normal! :shrug: who knows what that could mean, it's probably completely unrelated to TTC. It's bugging me though!

x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Oww Fx its a good sign Tally xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks :) I don't think it's anything, it's just odd being only one side :wacko: Well time will tell eh 

How's that bump coming along anyway hon? :flower:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tallybee said:


> Thanks :) I don't think it's anything, it's just odd being only one side :wacko: Well time will tell eh
> 
> How's that bump coming along anyway hon? :flower:


Anything is possible with preg signs.. i have one mega swollen sore boob and one normal (but a bit bigger than normal)

I have some bump pic's on the other thread

My bump pic diary


Have a nosey :coffee:


----------



## littlelou6

Ok i'm fed up of feeling like crap now :cry: hopefully next month we will be able to try properly with no illness or confusion of ovulation! :thumbup: Hope everyone has a good weekend:flower:. I'm off to sleep this nasty bug off. Night girlies :dust::dust::dust::wave: x x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Ok i'm fed up of feeling like crap now :cry: hopefully next month we will be able to try properly with no illness or confusion of ovulation! :thumbup: Hope everyone has a good weekend:flower:. I'm off to sleep this nasty bug off. Night girlies :dust::dust::dust::wave: x x x

:hug:

hope you feel better soon, all the best xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> Ok i'm fed up of feeling like crap now :cry: hopefully next month we will be able to try properly with no illness or confusion of ovulation! :thumbup: Hope everyone has a good weekend:flower:. I'm off to sleep this nasty bug off. Night girlies :dust::dust::dust::wave: x x x

Hey! Hope your feeling better, I think it's been said before by MRSRICH but me and her both had ilness after ilnness when we first started TTC and for me, it was just sooo unusual, I got ill in October and I didnt get better until early december, so let your body get it all out of your system now then as soon as your back to feeling tip-top, then mother nature can do her business!! That was definitly the case for me and sarah!! Feel better soon and have a great weekend!! xx :hugs: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i'm fed up of feeling like crap now :cry: hopefully next month we will be able to try properly with no illness or confusion of ovulation! :thumbup: Hope everyone has a good weekend:flower:. I'm off to sleep this nasty bug off. Night girlies :dust::dust::dust::wave: x x x
> 
> Hey! Hope your feeling better, I think it's been said before by MRSRICH but me and her both had ilness after ilnness when we first started TTC and for me, it was just sooo unusual, I got ill in October and I didnt get better until early december, so let your body get it all out of your system now then as soon as your back to feeling tip-top, then mother nature can do her business!! That was definitly the case for me and sarah!! Feel better soon and have a great weekend!! xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Very True V... it was very unlike me aswell. I still think its natures way of getting everything nasty outta our systems ready for conception!


FX its the same case for you... Get well soon x


----------



## tallybee

Hey :)

How's everyone today? My turn to feel ill today :( Just gonna try and rest as much as I can, don't desperately need to do anything much thankfully. Got T to school and will need to take H to nursery in a bit but that's it really. 

Might go and buy a test later on if I feel up to going to the shops. I would be expecting :witch: tomorrow but don't feel any of the usual signs iykwim. I know it's silly after those results but still keeping up hope lol. 

Has anyone here ever used Mooncup? I just got mine, I was thinking I could maybe use it like some do with Softcups to keep the 'stuff' in as well as for AF. 

:)


----------



## littlelou6

Morning ladies :flower: I feel much better today:happydance: did everyone have a good weekend? My temps seem to be all over the place! but i guess it will take time to get used to doing it and know what it means etc. I hope all you lovely ladies are well x x x


----------



## tallybee

Yea I'd say being ill could throw your temperature readings off?? I dunno though I've never tried it lol. 
Glad you're feeling better :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

I think your probably right although my temp was never high at least next month i can get to grips with it by doing a full cycle! How you feeling Tally? You were having some symtoms the other day weren't you? xx


----------



## tallybee

Yeah still got the lopsided boobs thing :haha: 

Who knows it could be a sign, anything's possible I suppose lol. I'm going to test later so watch this space :rofl:


----------



## littlelou6

tallybee said:


> Yeah still got the lopsided boobs thing :haha:
> 
> Who knows it could be a sign, anything's possible I suppose lol. I'm going to test later so watch this space :rofl:

Good luck hun i've got my fx'd for you :hugs: keep us updated xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi girls just on my lunch break at work, been to Tesco and bought a 1st response test, really thought i might be preg as been so emotional crying at everything and really hungry, but just got a BFN, I am due AF next Monday 4th was it too early to test? Such an emotional mess, sat here blubbing my eyes out and I know it so stupid, its just not knowing if or when its going to happen xxxx Could do with some massive hugs.!:cry:


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi girls just on my lunch break at work, been to Tesco and bought a 1st response test, really thought i might be preg as been so emotional crying at everything and really hungry, but just got a BFN, I am due AF next Monday 4th was it too early to test? Such an emotional mess, sat here blubbing my eyes out and I know it so stupid, its just not knowing if or when its going to happen xxxx Could do with some massive hugs.!:cry:

Aw hon :hugs:

Yeah that's pretty early. Do you know when you ovulated? If you are, the hormone that tests pick up doubles every couple of days in the beginning so the chances of getting false negatives become slimmer as the days go by. I know what you mean about the waiting hon, it's a killer isn't it 

:witch: got me just now, totally by surprise as I wasn't expecting it till tomorrow anyway, and I haven't had any cramping at all! Normally I feel incredibly sore, I've just been feeling generally grotty today though. No normal AF pains! Weird.

Not really sure what to try now. I've told OH I'm not comfy with his idea of getting his friend to 'donate' to us. I've told him that I'm not saying we should rule the idea out completely, but we need to talk about it properly and mull it over for a good while before making a decision.

I think I'll continue with the clearblue smiley OPK things and try putting the mooncup in after :sex: on my 'good' days. And hope for the best. I'm sure it can't do any harm anyways.


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi Tally, 

I ovulated on the 19th, and we had plenty of:sex: before, during and after ovulation, so do you think its still too early for a test? 

I think you defo need to mull things over and talk in depth with your o/h about things, but I know what its like to feel so desperate, where you would consider almost anything to get that positive result lol

Feeling a bit better after a good cry, cannot believe how emotional i feel, just don't know how I am gonna cope with the disappointment each month and what if it never happens, I feel sad as I have noone to talk to as everyone thinks because I have two children that I am just being stupid, when I first met hubby I knew about his vasectomy and it didn't bother me at that point but it bothers me now, and theres nothing I can do about it. I just want us to have a baby together, I am not a jealous person normally but I feel very jealous at the fact that he had two children with his ex, it sort of feels like a punishment.:( God I am feeling sorry for myself today, sorry girls.


----------



## honeybunny31

:hugs:


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi Tally,
> 
> I ovulated on the 19th, and we had plenty of:sex: before, during and after ovulation, so do you think its still too early for a test?
> 
> I think you defo need to mull things over and talk in depth with your o/h about things, but I know what its like to feel so desperate, where you would consider almost anything to get that positive result lol
> 
> Feeling a bit better after a good cry, cannot believe how emotional i feel, just don't know how I am gonna cope with the disappointment each month and what if it never happens, I feel sad as I have noone to talk to as everyone thinks because I have two children that I am just being stupid, when I first met hubby I knew about his vasectomy and it didn't bother me at that point but it bothers me now, and theres nothing I can do about it. I just want us to have a baby together, I am not a jealous person normally but I feel very jealous at the fact that he had two children with his ex, it sort of feels like a punishment.:( God I am feeling sorry for myself today, sorry girls.

Thanks hon :hugs:

That makes you 9DPO then I think? If I've read that right? Yeah it's possible to get a :bfp: that early, but false negatives are really common because there's not enough HCG in your wee. I really recommend countdowntopregnancy.com and peeonastick.com for their info about it :) Apparently some ladies don't get a + until later than others because of not as much HCG coming through, some need blood tests at the doc to confirm :wacko:

It's such an emotional thing isn't it... I totally know where you're coming from there. I've had friends say to me that we should feel blessed to have the kids we have. Well we do - but it doesn't take away from our longing for one together. I know what you mean about people not understanding... it's horrible isn't it, I really wish some people would keep their gobs shut because they clearly don't have any idea what it's like. You don't, unless you've been in that position yourself :hugs: You shouldn't apologise for getting your feelings out on here, that's what this place is for hon. I'd have lost the plot completely by now if I was without it! If you need a chat do feel free to PM me or whatever. A lot of what you've said has really hit home for me because it sounds like we've got some similarities in our situations. I also wasn't bothered in the slightest about OH having had a V when we first got together, but we got serious fast and once we brought up the convo about having our own baby that was it, we both knew we HAD to do everything in our power to make it happen. I've had moments of upset where I've actually felt intense resentment towards OH for having had himself 'butchered' (yes I did describe it as that to him lol) and detesting the fact that he has something with his ex that may well be impossible to have with me. 

Of course it's going to bother us, we're women and when something our OHs did before they even met us basically takes away the possibility of doing what a woman's body is built for, of course it'll bother us. When we first got together with our men, we didn't think it would be a problem because you don't plan a baby with someone you've only just met lol. But these things change. It's not stupid to feel this way and anyone who says it is doesn't know what they're on about. 

:friends:

x


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Sorry havent been around much, busy moving and am whacked each night, lol

Tallybee big hugs to you, am sure you and your hubbie will do the best thing and f x'd to you xxxx

Hubbie took his sperm in for testing today!!! So not sure how long we have to wait before we get any results, but am hoping for some good ones!!

Due to ovulate around the 3rd/4th I think but will do a poas to confirm, lol

Hope that you are all well

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cjones82

Hi everyone hope you all had a good weekend. Well I think I am 9 dpo and seriously sick of waiting now :-( not that im that hopeful as its only been just over 3 weeks since the vr, but cant help being a little bit excited. I have ordered some pregnancy test today should have them by wednesday might do one thursday morning. Have never planned for a baby before, both my boys werent planned so charting everything is a bit new to me. Anyone got any advice??


----------



## littlelou6

I think it may be too early Laura give it a few more days and retest! Big hugs to you both :hugs::hugs: i know i'm not preg this month :cry: but will give it a good go next month:thumbup: x x x


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Hi everyone hope you all had a good weekend. Well I think I am 9 dpo and seriously sick of waiting now :-( not that im that hopeful as its only been just over 3 weeks since the vr, but cant help being a little bit excited. I have ordered some pregnancy test today should have them by wednesday might do one thursday morning. Have never planned for a baby before, both my boys werent planned so charting everything is a bit new to me. Anyone got any advice??

This is the first time for me actually 'planning' it too, my two came along without all the planning and trying... Can't help you on charting as I've never tried it, but the clear blue digital ovulation kit thingy is dead easy, there's no peering at lines as it either has a circle for no surge or a smiley face for surge :) so it's far less fiddly. It's quite dear I think, OH bought me mine! But if you've got a Home Bargains or a Semi Chem near you there's a similar looking one that's not as pricey.

Sorry I can't be more help lol.


----------



## cjones82

Its driving me crazy, every little thing i feel im looking up on the net to see if its an early symptom, im constantly searching the net for new things i should be doing and trying, its stressing me out lol.
Im 10dpo and my boobs are still quite tender and have notice i have dark blue veins on them, my OH thinks its because i have been working out and the muscles are getting stronger, i suppose he could be right, i have been feeling a little ill first thing in the morning but cant help thinking that could be in my head.
I dont remember having any early syptoms when i got pregnant with my 2 boy, infact i didnt even know i was pregnant with my first til i was gone 3 months!!
I know what you mean about the ovulation kits when i was doing them i found myself squinting to try and see the faintest line lol, might give the ones you suggested a try next month


----------



## littlelou6

I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x


----------



## tallybee

Yea I really rate the digital ones, they are so much easier :)


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Its driving me crazy, every little thing i feel im looking up on the net to see if its an early symptom, im constantly searching the net for new things i should be doing and trying, its stressing me out lol.
> Im 10dpo and my boobs are still quite tender and have notice i have dark blue veins on them, my OH thinks its because i have been working out and the muscles are getting stronger, i suppose he could be right, i have been feeling a little ill first thing in the morning but cant help thinking that could be in my head.
> *I dont remember having any early syptoms when i got pregnant with my 2 boy, infact i didnt even know i was pregnant with my first til i was gone 3 months!!*
> I know what you mean about the ovulation kits when i was doing them i found myself squinting to try and see the faintest line lol, might give the ones you suggested a try next month

I was like that as well hon, I reckon we didnt notice cos we weren't looking for symptoms, after all they are that similar to AF symptoms they'd be easy to miss unless looking out for them :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x

just looked at your chart, dont worry it will start to make sense to you, keep at it!

Did you only do the 2 opk's you've inputted on the chart?

I'd say if your temp rises again tomorrow you ovulated on cd22

How long is your cycle??:hugs:


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x

Af is due on saturday :-( I have been so snappy the last few days starting to really feel sorry for my husband and boys :-( its not like me at all x


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi CJones82 

I know the feeling my AF is due on Monday and I have been terribly emotional this week not like me either, cried at daughters parents evening yesterday, cried on the way to work this morning just wish bloody hormones would go away. Hopefully things will start to get better xx


----------



## cjones82

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi CJones82
> 
> I know the feeling my AF is due on Monday and I have been terribly emotional this week not like me either, cried at daughters parents evening yesterday, cried on the way to work this morning just wish bloody hormones would go away. Hopefully things will start to get better xx

Its horrible!! I burst into tears saturday night and all I did was tell the kids to go to bed. It just seems the last few days everything they do grates on me I know its getting me down for the simple fact in the last 2 days I have had 5 baths lol. Im not a bath person I Love my showers but the bath is so relaxing and calming at the moment, will probably have another one before bed lol. Hope you start to feel better soon honeybunny xX


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x
> 
> just looked at your chart, dont worry it will start to make sense to you, keep at it!
> 
> Did you only do the 2 opk's you've inputted on the chart?
> 
> I'd say if your temp rises again tomorrow you ovulated on cd22
> 
> How long is your cycle??:hugs:Click to expand...

My cycle is 28 days :cry: so way too late to be ovulating. I did do one not thurs just gone but the thurs before that and it was nearly + but not quite but i didn't do one after that untill thurs just gone when i got 3 def + in one day. I'm very confused :dohh: x x


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x
> 
> Af is due on saturday :-( I have been so snappy the last few days starting to really feel sorry for my husband and boys :-( its not like me at all xClick to expand...

You haven't got too long to wait then :flower: good luck hun x x:hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi CJones82
> 
> I know the feeling my AF is due on Monday and I have been terribly emotional this week not like me either, cried at daughters parents evening yesterday, cried on the way to work this morning just wish bloody hormones would go away. Hopefully things will start to get better xx

I hope you start feeling a bit better soon hun sending you big :hugs: x x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x
> 
> just looked at your chart, dont worry it will start to make sense to you, keep at it!
> 
> Did you only do the 2 opk's you've inputted on the chart?
> 
> I'd say if your temp rises again tomorrow you ovulated on cd22
> 
> How long is your cycle??:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My cycle is 28 days :cry: so way too late to be ovulating. I did do one not thurs just gone but the thurs before that and it was nearly + but not quite but i didn't do one after that untill thurs just gone when i got 3 def + in one day. I'm very confused :dohh: x xClick to expand...

oh i see what u mean now... to many days missing around 14th day to tell yet then, dont worry... the dip i see on cd22 could be implantation then if the :spermy: met the egg :) fx for you x


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could help you but i'm trying to work it out for myself i've just started temping and dont have a clue what it supposed to mean! lol. I dont even know what dpo i am. Tally's opk's seem much easier i would give them a go as i always get confused with the ones with the lines on. When's af due hun? x x
> 
> just looked at your chart, dont worry it will start to make sense to you, keep at it!
> 
> Did you only do the 2 opk's you've inputted on the chart?
> 
> I'd say if your temp rises again tomorrow you ovulated on cd22
> 
> How long is your cycle??:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My cycle is 28 days :cry: so way too late to be ovulating. I did do one not thurs just gone but the thurs before that and it was nearly + but not quite but i didn't do one after that untill thurs just gone when i got 3 def + in one day. I'm very confused :dohh: x xClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see what u mean now... to many days missing around 14th day to tell yet then, dont worry... the dip i see on cd22 could be implantation then if the :spermy: met the egg :) fx for you xClick to expand...

Thanks hun but dont hold out much hope as only second month of trying. Thankyou for having a look at my chart hun :hugs: x x


----------



## tallybee

2nd month trying has as much chance as any other :thumbup: As we have seen in this group anything can happen!


----------



## littlelou6

I guess your right there Tally. Af due on mon so will find out in 5 days :thumbup: i dont feel preg tho have sore boobs and backache but always get them before af anyway :shrug: how you feeling hun? x x


----------



## littlelou6

Sarah (MRSRICH) my temp went down a little today so i'm guessing i didn't ovulate on cd22 am i right? Is it possible that i ov'd earlier in my cycle but as i didn't use opk's or didn't start temping untill cd18 that i missed it? ( we did :sex: all month tho so think we covered it) sorry to keep asking you lots of questions hun :blush: x x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey dont worry were here to help and offer advice hun :)

It could be your period coming (temp will slowly go down each day) but the temp can go up and down slightly even if you have conceived.. I'd say you O'ved early probably around cd14 if you have a 28 day cycle. The opk's really confused me i had a few pos's then a neg then a pos and then i decided to stick to my temping.

And btw i got pregnant on the 3rd mth (well 2nd really as 1st was 2weeks after op) so it is possible :) xx


*here are my charts:*

Dec Pregnancy one! is the first one and under that the month before! My Ovulation Chart


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> I guess your right there Tally. Af due on mon so will find out in 5 days :thumbup: i dont feel preg tho have sore boobs and backache but always get them before af anyway :shrug: how you feeling hun? x x

Ah, been better hon... been worse too though :thumbup:

Just gotta keep plodding on really!

Sarah you're right, help and advice is what we're for here :)


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks for letting me have a look at your charts sarah, they all look so different! This is our first proper month of trying as OH had op last month. I did think it was too late in my cycle to ovulate thats why i was so confused but i really dont get why i would have 3 + opk's in one day. I think i'll just stick to temping next month and just use opk's before i'm due to ovulate as i hate the confusion and ff will tell me when i've ovulated:thumbup: Thank yo so much for your help :hugs: will my temp keep going down now till af due? x x x


----------



## littlelou6

Tally i wish there was something i could do to make you feel better but all i can do is send you a virtual :hugs: i really hope you do get your BFP soon hun x x x


----------



## tallybee

I really really appreciate all the support on here ladies!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> Thanks for letting me have a look at your charts sarah, they all look so different! This is our first proper month of trying as OH had op last month. I did think it was too late in my cycle to ovulate thats why i was so confused but i really dont get why i would have 3 + opk's in one day. I think i'll just stick to temping next month and just use opk's before i'm due to ovulate as i hate the confusion and ff will tell me when i've ovulated:thumbup: Thank yo so much for your help :hugs: will my temp keep going down now till af due? x x x

no worries im glad to help all the ttc as much as i can! I remeber how stressful it can be!!

Yes if your AF is coming your temp drops until you get your af... then after af it will start to rise again around your fertile time...ovualtion will show after 3 days of raised temps, if you look at my Dec chart my temp just kept rising each day after ov... which was a brill sign of pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tallybee said:


> I really really appreciate all the support on here ladies!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thats what we are all here for Tally to support each other through the good times & tough times!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## honeybunny31

:hugs:Big hugs to TallyBee:hugs: and a sprinlking of :dust::dust:to all of us ttc ladies, Honeybunny xxxx


----------



## honeybunny31

honeybunny31 said:


> :hugs:Big hugs to TallyBee:hugs: and a sprinlking of :dust::dust:to all of us ttc ladies, Honeybunny xxxx

I feel so sick and ill with AF type pains in my stomach think I am out this month but hey ho there is always April to look forward to !!:happydance:


----------



## honeybunny31

tallybee would you like to be ttc buddy with me and littlelou? I am sure we are allowed more than one! xxx


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> tallybee would you like to be ttc buddy with me and littlelou? I am sure we are allowed more than one! xxx

Yeah :thumbup: thanks xx


----------



## littlelou6

Morning ladies :hi:
well early this morning i was up being sick! I dont know whether to be excited or not as when i was preg with my daughter i was sick before i found out! but guess it could've been a bug or something although i felt fine after being sick. This TTC lark plays games with your heads doesn't it, hurry up monday!!! 
p.s: hope your all well x x x


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> well early this morning i was up being sick! I dont know whether to be excited or not as when i was preg with my daughter i was sick before i found out! but guess it could've been a bug or something although i felt fine after being sick. This TTC lark plays games with your heads doesn't it, hurry up monday!!!
> p.s: hope your all well x x x

Good morning, fingers crossed for you  I have been up most of the night feeling ill but wasnt actually sick, think mine was a bit of excitement as I was going to test this morning, not sure if I should now as my temperature has dropped quite a bit this morning :-( im 12 dpo. Not sure I could face the disappointment of a bfn. Oh well it is only our first month of trying af due saturday so roll on a week saturday so we can get busy trying again lol. Sending loads of luck to all ttc xX


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> well early this morning i was up being sick! I dont know whether to be excited or not as when i was preg with my daughter i was sick before i found out! but guess it could've been a bug or something although i felt fine after being sick. This TTC lark plays games with your heads doesn't it, hurry up monday!!!
> p.s: hope your all well x x x
> 
> Good morning, fingers crossed for you  I have been up most of the night feeling ill but wasnt actually sick, think mine was a bit of excitement as I was going to test this morning, not sure if I should now as my temperature has dropped quite a bit this morning :-( im 12 dpo. Not sure I could face the disappointment of a bfn. Oh well it is only our first month of trying af due saturday so roll on a week saturday so we can get busy trying again lol. Sending loads of luck to all ttc xXClick to expand...

Thanks hun but i'm thinking it may have been a bug :-( I'm going to wait for my period this month before i test....... soo hard!! good luck to you too hun xx


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

I hope this sickness/nausea is an indication for you ladies, how cool would that be :flower: I will say tho I always seem to be feeling sick these days - I think it's stress/anticipation/wishful thinking.......... I hate this obsessive symptom spotting that we all seem to get dragged into!


----------



## cjones82

tallybee said:


> :wave:
> 
> I hope this sickness/nausea is an indication for you ladies, how cool would that be :flower: I will say tho I always seem to be feeling sick these days - I think it's stress/anticipation/wishful thinking.......... I hate this obsessive symptom spotting that we all seem to get dragged into!

I will 2nd that lol im not sure why im so gutted its not even been 4 weeks since op I didnt expect to get pregnant that quick, it was all in my head, feeling symptoms that werent really there, think it was just a lot of wishful thinking :-( but im going to keep my chin up enjoy trying next month and try not to get dragged into every little symptom.x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> well early this morning i was up being sick! I dont know whether to be excited or not as when i was preg with my daughter i was sick before i found out! but guess it could've been a bug or something although i felt fine after being sick. This TTC lark plays games with your heads doesn't it, hurry up monday!!!
> p.s: hope your all well x x x
> 
> Good morning, fingers crossed for you  I have been up most of the night feeling ill but wasnt actually sick, think mine was a bit of excitement as I was going to test this morning, not sure if I should now as my temperature has dropped quite a bit this morning :-( im 12 dpo. Not sure I could face the disappointment of a bfn. Oh well it is only our first month of trying af due saturday so roll on a week saturday so we can get busy trying again lol. Sending loads of luck to all ttc xXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun but i'm thinking it may have been a bug :-( I'm going to wait for my period this month before i test....... soo hard!! good luck to you too hun xxClick to expand...

Your chart is looking fab hun! another temp rise today and a biggy!! fx for you hun x


----------



## cjones82

Ok i need some help :-( dont want to give tmi but has anyone had quite alot of cm just before af?? I am due my af saturday thought she had come early but when i went to the loo to check it was alot of creamy very runny cm, i have never had this before. is it normal??


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> well early this morning i was up being sick! I dont know whether to be excited or not as when i was preg with my daughter i was sick before i found out! but guess it could've been a bug or something although i felt fine after being sick. This TTC lark plays games with your heads doesn't it, hurry up monday!!!
> p.s: hope your all well x x x
> 
> Good morning, fingers crossed for you  I have been up most of the night feeling ill but wasnt actually sick, think mine was a bit of excitement as I was going to test this morning, not sure if I should now as my temperature has dropped quite a bit this morning :-( im 12 dpo. Not sure I could face the disappointment of a bfn. Oh well it is only our first month of trying af due saturday so roll on a week saturday so we can get busy trying again lol. Sending loads of luck to all ttc xXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun but i'm thinking it may have been a bug :-( I'm going to wait for my period this month before i test....... soo hard!! good luck to you too hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart is looking fab hun! another temp rise today and a biggy!! fx for you hun xClick to expand...

Thanks hun but not sure how accurate it is as was up being sick at quarter to 6 went back to sleep and took temp at half 7 so not enough sleep really but will be more clear tomorrow morning! I have to say i have let myself get quite excited as its rare for me to be sick and felt fine before i went to bed and after i had been sick, but had this when i was preg before as my body doesn't like fatty or greasy foods when i'm preg:shrug: i'm going to be soo gutted when af comes on monday!! :dohh: even my partner seems to think i may be preg when a couple of days ago he was saying i wasn't. I will very stupid if af turns up as have let myself get excited x x


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> Ok i need some help :-( dont want to give tmi but has anyone had quite alot of cm just before af?? I am due my af saturday thought she had come early but when i went to the loo to check it was alot of creamy very runny cm, i have never had this before. is it normal??

Umm........ i think so but not 100% sure hun sorry i cant be much help x x


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i need some help :-( dont want to give tmi but has anyone had quite alot of cm just before af?? I am due my af saturday thought she had come early but when i went to the loo to check it was alot of creamy very runny cm, i have never had this before. is it normal??
> 
> Umm........ i think so but not 100% sure hun sorry i cant be much help x xClick to expand...

Thats ok thanks for replying anyway. Not sure if I should be concerned :-(


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> well early this morning i was up being sick! I dont know whether to be excited or not as when i was preg with my daughter i was sick before i found out! but guess it could've been a bug or something although i felt fine after being sick. This TTC lark plays games with your heads doesn't it, hurry up monday!!!
> p.s: hope your all well x x x
> 
> Good morning, fingers crossed for you  I have been up most of the night feeling ill but wasnt actually sick, think mine was a bit of excitement as I was going to test this morning, not sure if I should now as my temperature has dropped quite a bit this morning :-( im 12 dpo. Not sure I could face the disappointment of a bfn. Oh well it is only our first month of trying af due saturday so roll on a week saturday so we can get busy trying again lol. Sending loads of luck to all ttc xXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun but i'm thinking it may have been a bug :-( I'm going to wait for my period this month before i test....... soo hard!! good luck to you too hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart is looking fab hun! another temp rise today and a biggy!! fx for you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun but not sure how accurate it is as was up being sick at quarter to 6 went back to sleep and took temp at half 7 so not enough sleep really but will be more clear tomorrow morning! I have to say i have let myself get quite excited as its rare for me to be sick and felt fine before i went to bed and after i had been sick, but had this when i was preg before as my body doesn't like fatty or greasy foods when i'm preg:shrug: i'm going to be soo gutted when af comes on monday!! :dohh: even my partner seems to think i may be preg when a couple of days ago he was saying i wasn't. I will very stupid if af turns up as have let myself get excited x xClick to expand...


I think it is completely 100% normal to feel that way every month... When its wanted as much as much as the WAGS and the journey we go through to get it, it is emotional every month up until that magic moment but dont get disheartened if :Af: does come!! just look forward to the trying the fun bit!!) again next cycle


----------



## littlelou6

Part of me wants to do a test but the other half tells me not to as i'm scared it will come back :bfn: so will wait for af and still be dissapointed :haha: i wouldn't normally let myself get so excited especially on our first proper month of trying! Grrrr! x x


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i need some help :-( dont want to give tmi but has anyone had quite alot of cm just before af?? I am due my af saturday thought she had come early but when i went to the loo to check it was alot of creamy very runny cm, i have never had this before. is it normal??
> 
> Umm........ i think so but not 100% sure hun sorry i cant be much help x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats ok thanks for replying anyway. Not sure if I should be concerned :-(Click to expand...

No you shouldn't be concerned hun x


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ladies 

Well I am 12 dpo today and I have been feeling really weird this week, really strange bubbling sensations in my stomach and I feel like I am eating for two, but I took another test today and it was still BFN so I think I can safely say I am out this month, AF due Monday. Sounds promising for littlelou though, fingers crossed for you hun xxx :hug:


----------



## honeybunny31

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i need some help :-( dont want to give tmi but has anyone had quite alot of cm just before af?? I am due my af saturday thought she had come early but when i went to the loo to check it was alot of creamy very runny cm, i have never had this before. is it normal??
> 
> Umm........ i think so but not 100% sure hun sorry i cant be much help x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats ok thanks for replying anyway. Not sure if I should be concerned :-(Click to expand...
> 
> No you shouldn't be concerned hun xClick to expand...

Don't think its anything to worry about hun, plus if you have been having lots of :sex: then its going to increase the amount of fluid that comes back out?


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i need some help :-( dont want to give tmi but has anyone had quite alot of cm just before af?? I am due my af saturday thought she had come early but when i went to the loo to check it was alot of creamy very runny cm, i have never had this before. is it normal??
> 
> Umm........ i think so but not 100% sure hun sorry i cant be much help x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats ok thanks for replying anyway. Not sure if I should be concerned :-(Click to expand...
> 
> No you shouldn't be concerned hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Don't think its anything to worry about hun, plus if you have been having lots of :sex: then its going to increase the amount of fluid that comes back out?Click to expand...

:thumbup:

Definitely not a concern imo x


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well I am 12 dpo today and I have been feeling really weird this week, really strange bubbling sensations in my stomach and I feel like I am eating for two, but I took another test today and it was still BFN so I think I can safely say I am out this month, AF due Monday. Sounds promising for littlelou though, fingers crossed for you hun xxx :hug:

I caved and BFN for me too!! :cry: x x x:hugs:


----------



## cjones82

Thanks ladies. Well me and my OH have decided to do a test in the morning not that im hopeful :-( but we cant wait any longer.


----------



## cjones82

Well just did our first pregnancy test, and just as i expected we got our :bfn: :cry: 
Oh well looking forward to another month of trying :happydance:

Good luck to ladies testing today :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls, sorry to hear about the :bfn:s going on! 

Just a quick wee message to say I'm out of this for the time being, things have been really stressful and it's time to stop TTC while we sort out the rest of our lives. It kills me but it's the right thing to do.....

I really hope that the group can get some more bumps soon. I'll be active in the lounge area, family forums and GS, if anyone fancies chatting and may be back in TTC later. 

Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## honeybunny31

:hugs:tallybee, always here to chat if you need to, I know how hard this is, hubby only had one sided reversal as blow out on the left and we have not had SA done yet so we may be wasting our time, but I have to keep going with this, if I can help u just let me knowxx:hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tallybee said:


> Hi girls, sorry to hear about the :bfn:s going on!
> 
> Just a quick wee message to say I'm out of this for the time being, things have been really stressful and it's time to stop TTC while we sort out the rest of our lives. It kills me but it's the right thing to do.....
> 
> I really hope that the group can get some more bumps soon. I'll be active in the lounge area, family forums and GS, if anyone fancies chatting and may be back in TTC later.
> 
> Good luck xxxxxxx

Tallybee so sorry your feeling this way and im sending you a huge :hug: i fully understand why you need to have a break mentally & physically.

You will be missed, but i'll keep a look out for you in other sections!

Take care hun, and hope to see you back soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

Oh Tally sorry to hear your leaving us :cry: but understand that you need to take a break. Hopefully you wont be gone too long. Good luck hun and hope to speak to you soon x x x :hug:


----------



## live_in_hope

Sorry to see you going Tally, but like I said in my PM, we totally understand and will always be here for you. Good luck with everything and we shall look forward to hearing from you soon xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE
I hope all you gorgeous mummy's have been spoilt!! x x x:hugs:​


----------



## ababytogether

Hi

Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in

Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results

16million sperm

But NO motility am devastated

I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(


----------



## littlelou6

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in
> 
> Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results
> 
> 16million sperm
> 
> But NO motility am devastated
> 
> I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(

Oh hun i'm sorry wish i could help! Is your OH taking vitamins?? not sure if they help but its worth a try :hugs: x x


----------



## littlelou6

Well i'm glad i did a test a few days ago as AF is late! I would've been really excited if i hadn't of done a test and got a BFN!! Honeybunny did you get af today hun? x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> Well i'm glad i did a test a few days ago as AF is late! I would've been really excited if i hadn't of done a test and got a BFN!! Honeybunny did you get af today hun? x x

Hows your charting coming along?? xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in
> 
> Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results
> 
> 16million sperm
> 
> But NO motility am devastated
> 
> I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(

I'm sure they say 12mths after the op the sperm is at its best, there are a few girlies whos hubbys had low counts or mobility and are pregnant now 
So your not out yet hun, it only takes 1 sperm out of all the millions xx


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm glad i did a test a few days ago as AF is late! I would've been really excited if i hadn't of done a test and got a BFN!! Honeybunny did you get af today hun? x x
> 
> Hows your charting coming along?? xxClick to expand...

I stopped a couple of days ago as had a few family problems that caused lack of sleep so wouldn't of been able to take an accurate reading ( my chart looked all over the place as it was!)
Did you have a good mothers day hun? x x


----------



## littlelou6

Will start charting again in morning hopefully af will show too :thumbup: x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm glad i did a test a few days ago as AF is late! I would've been really excited if i hadn't of done a test and got a BFN!! Honeybunny did you get af today hun? x x
> 
> Hows your charting coming along?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I stopped a couple of days ago as had a few family problems that caused lack of sleep so wouldn't of been able to take an accurate reading ( my chart looked all over the place as it was!)
> Did you have a good mothers day hun? x xClick to expand...


Ahhhh i see did take a nosey but could only see a few days :thumbup: Yes i had a brill day thank you Kids made me a card each at school and bought me a big one between them and my DH even got me on of the bump :happydance::hugs:

Did you have a nice day xx


----------



## honeybunny31

:dust::dust::dust:Hi littlelou , af showed her ugly face a day early - Mothers Day of all days, just got to look forward to the next cycle, had a lovely mothers day, my two bought me a beautiful orchid and I had both shop and home made cards, I had some gardening gloves off my dog Honey and two of those willow tree statues one supposed to be me with dd and one with ds, lovely... Hubby made me a lovely roast dinner and creme brulee cheesecake, have been one spoilt mummy, feeling a bit more positive today, held a friends premi new born though and my god did not realise just how broody I am:) Hope you all had a lovely mothers day. Heres to a good month:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## littlelou6

Morning ladies! 
Yeah i had a good mothers day thanks ;-) i started temping again today! Still no af tho :-( must be stress! hope she arrives later. Have a good day everyone x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Are you normally late? You could always do another test?? :dust: xx


----------



## cjones82

Morning all, hope everyone is well. Well my af came saturday :-( counting down the days til this saturday to start trying all over again. Well I have decided to not do any kind of charting this month as I think it just stresses me out more im just going to enjoy it all without looking for symptoms, might be a bit easier this month as during the 2 ww we are off on a big family holiday so will have plenty to keep my mind occupied. Wishing all you lovely ladies ttc loads of luck.


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in
> 
> Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results
> 
> 16million sperm
> 
> But NO motility am devastated
> 
> I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(

Hey :wave:

Sorry to hear about your results, but MRSRICH is right, sperm count and motility does increase over time and they say about 12months the sperm will be at its best. My suggestion would be to not give up, it only takes 1 and get DH on wellman conception tabs and have regular intercourse to get those :spermy: swimming!! Just remember, it does only take one! We only had 4% out of 1million swimming so were pretty much in the same boat, dont give! PMA all the way, it really does help! :thumbup: good luck and I'm sending lots of :dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust: your way! xx


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Are you normally late? You could always do another test?? :dust: xx

Its not unheard of but not normally late. I wont do another unless gets to end of the week and still no af but feel like it will come x x


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies!
Seems very quiet in here at late :shrug: how is eveyone?? still no af for me (very strange) never been this late before unless preg of course! Maybe it will turn up tomorrow :coffee: have felt like its gonna come all week tho! sarah can you have a look at my chart please?? my temp gone down a little bit today shall i expect af tomorrow? x x


----------



## ababytogether

live_in_hope said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in
> 
> Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results
> 
> 16million sperm
> 
> But NO motility am devastated
> 
> I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your results, but MRSRICH is right, sperm count and motility does increase over time and they say about 12months the sperm will be at its best. My suggestion would be to not give up, it only takes 1 and get DH on wellman conception tabs and have regular intercourse to get those :spermy: swimming!! Just remember, it does only take one! We only had 4% out of 1million swimming so were pretty much in the same boat, dont give! PMA all the way, it really does help! :thumbup: good luck and I'm sending lots of :dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust: your way! xxClick to expand...

Hiya, hubbie is on wellman, he was on it as soon as he healed from his op!! Doesnt say much!! the consultant said that he may have requested my dh do his sample too early, although I think he is just trying to make us feel better!!!

Am trying to stay positive, dh thinks I am going to leave him, as he knows how much I want baby with him, am trying so hard to tell him it will be fine but its killing me inside :cry::cry:

Also I have read that for all the sperm to come through to ejaculate around 20 times, well we have counted and my dh hasnt done that yet, lol, maybe I am clinging onto everything possible! :dohh:


----------



## ababytogether

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Seems very quiet in here at late :shrug: how is eveyone?? still no af for me (very strange) never been this late before unless preg of course! Maybe it will turn up tomorrow :coffee: have felt like its gonna come all week tho! sarah can you have a look at my chart please?? my temp gone down a little bit today shall i expect af tomorrow? x x

Hiya have you done a test!!?


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ababytogether said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in
> 
> Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results
> 
> 16million sperm
> 
> But NO motility am devastated
> 
> I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your results, but MRSRICH is right, sperm count and motility does increase over time and they say about 12months the sperm will be at its best. My suggestion would be to not give up, it only takes 1 and get DH on wellman conception tabs and have regular intercourse to get those :spermy: swimming!! Just remember, it does only take one! We only had 4% out of 1million swimming so were pretty much in the same boat, dont give! PMA all the way, it really does help! :thumbup: good luck and I'm sending lots of :dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust: your way! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, hubbie is on wellman, he was on it as soon as he healed from his op!! Doesnt say much!! the consultant said that he may have requested my dh do his sample too early, although I think he is just trying to make us feel better!!!
> 
> Am trying to stay positive, dh thinks I am going to leave him, as he knows how much I want baby with him, am trying so hard to tell him it will be fine but its killing me inside :cry::cry:
> 
> Also I have read that for all the sperm to come through to ejaculate around 20 times, well we have counted and my dh hasnt done that yet, lol, maybe I am clinging onto everything possible! :dohh:Click to expand...

How early did your dh have his sperm count done? they say 12weeks normally we were tested at 10weeks but some ladies on here had tests as early as 6 weeks... the more your dh ejaculates the better chance of getting rid of the old sperms and new ones coming thru if that makes sense! :hugs:



littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Seems very quiet in here at late :shrug: how is eveyone?? still no af for me (very strange) never been this late before unless preg of course! Maybe it will turn up tomorrow :coffee: have felt like its gonna come all week tho! sarah can you have a look at my chart please?? my temp gone down a little bit today shall i expect af tomorrow? x x


I had a look at your chart hun it has come down a little, i'd say if it comes down again then your AF may be on its way.. but if your temp stays or goes up and still no af i'd test again... 

Do you temp orally or vaginally? and does your temp read like this 

*36.5 deg cel* 
or more in depth like this 
*36.54deg cel??*

I had one that read the blue way at first then i tried the one V had and it read the way the red one is wrote and i found it deffo made a differance on my chart adding that extra digit in :)


----------



## ababytogether

He had it done at 9 weeks

I suggested that we wait another 8 weeks and then ask if he can have one done at the dtrs, will they let him do one??

Time will tell I guess!!


----------



## littlelou6

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Well am gutted, altho it hasnt really sunk in
> 
> Rang dtr who done op and secretary told me results
> 
> 16million sperm
> 
> But NO motility am devastated
> 
> I dont know if this will improve, can anyone help? Am waiting for the letter to come through with all the results but its not looking good....:(
> 
> Hey :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your results, but MRSRICH is right, sperm count and motility does increase over time and they say about 12months the sperm will be at its best. My suggestion would be to not give up, it only takes 1 and get DH on wellman conception tabs and have regular intercourse to get those :spermy: swimming!! Just remember, it does only take one! We only had 4% out of 1million swimming so were pretty much in the same boat, dont give! PMA all the way, it really does help! :thumbup: good luck and I'm sending lots of :dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust: your way! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, hubbie is on wellman, he was on it as soon as he healed from his op!! Doesnt say much!! the consultant said that he may have requested my dh do his sample too early, although I think he is just trying to make us feel better!!!
> 
> Am trying to stay positive, dh thinks I am going to leave him, as he knows how much I want baby with him, am trying so hard to tell him it will be fine but its killing me inside :cry::cry:
> 
> Also I have read that for all the sperm to come through to ejaculate around 20 times, well we have counted and my dh hasnt done that yet, lol, maybe I am clinging onto everything possible! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> How early did your dh have his sperm count done? they say 12weeks normally we were tested at 10weeks but some ladies on here had tests as early as 6 weeks... the more your dh ejaculates the better chance of getting rid of the old sperms and new ones coming thru if that makes sense! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Seems very quiet in here at late :shrug: how is eveyone?? still no af for me (very strange) never been this late before unless preg of course! Maybe it will turn up tomorrow :coffee: have felt like its gonna come all week tho! sarah can you have a look at my chart please?? my temp gone down a little bit today shall i expect af tomorrow? x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a look at your chart hun it has come down a little, i'd say if it comes down again then your AF may be on its way.. but if your temp stays or goes up and still no af i'd test again...
> 
> Do you temp orally or vaginally? and does your temp read like this
> 
> *36.5 deg cel*
> or more in depth like this
> *36.54deg cel??*
> 
> I had one that read the blue way at first then i tried the one V had and it read the way the red one is wrote and i found it deffo made a differance on my chart adding that extra digit in :)Click to expand...

I temp orally hun and i have a thermometer that takes the more in depth "red" one:haha: i have been very busy this week so not been able to think much of af being late but its doing my head in now!! 4 days takes the biscuit :haha: never mind see what tomorrow brings.................AF probably x x


----------



## littlelou6

ababytogether said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Seems very quiet in here at late :shrug: how is eveyone?? still no af for me (very strange) never been this late before unless preg of course! Maybe it will turn up tomorrow :coffee: have felt like its gonna come all week tho! sarah can you have a look at my chart please?? my temp gone down a little bit today shall i expect af tomorrow? x x
> 
> Hiya have you done a test!!?Click to expand...

I did a test a few days before my period was due but was neg :nope: x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

littlelou6 said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Seems very quiet in here at late :shrug: how is eveyone?? still no af for me (very strange) never been this late before unless preg of course! Maybe it will turn up tomorrow :coffee: have felt like its gonna come all week tho! sarah can you have a look at my chart please?? my temp gone down a little bit today shall i expect af tomorrow? x x
> 
> Hiya have you done a test!!?Click to expand...
> 
> I did a test a few days before my period was due but was neg :nope: x xClick to expand...

Hey girls hope everyone is enjoying this lovely sunshine :happydance::winkwink:

Just nipped on to see how you all are?? Littlelou how you doing hun? xx


----------



## cjones82

Was anyone warned about anti sperm antibodies before their op?? We werent and I have just been reading about them apparently 70% of men thats have had vr will suffer from it!! Now im worried.


----------



## ababytogether

cjones82 said:


> Was anyone warned about anti sperm antibodies before their op?? We werent and I have just been reading about them apparently 70% of men thats have had vr will suffer from it!! Now im worried.

Nope, what happens? X


----------



## cjones82

The mans immune system kicks in as their body isnt used to sperm being present, so it takes the sperm and destroys it. :-(


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ya ladies, sorry not been around for a few days, hey lou any sign of af? What a wonderful couple of days we have had. Next weekend is my fertile time again so fingers crossed for me and everyone else who is ttc in April xxx


----------



## cjones82

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ya ladies, sorry not been around for a few days, hey lou any sign of af? What a wonderful couple of days we have had. Next weekend is my fertile time again so fingers crossed for me and everyone else who is ttc in April xxx

Hi honeybunny, its my fertile weekend next weekend also, good luck to you. I have started taking pregnacare this month so hopefully my body has all it need to concieve, going to get my OH to start taking wellman next month.
af finished yesterday (thank god) so let the fun begin :happydance:


----------



## reversal

My dh had high levels of anti sperm along with low mortility and morphology but we still got pregnant twice after vr, good luck ladies x


----------



## cjones82

reversal said:


> My dh had high levels of anti sperm along with low mortility and morphology but we still got pregnant twice after vr, good luck ladies x

Wow thats great, did he have to take any meds or did it just happen naturally??


----------



## live_in_hope

reversal said:


> My dh had high levels of anti sperm along with low mortility and morphology but we still got pregnant twice after vr, good luck ladies x

Yes thats right isn't it?! There really is no reason why anybody should take their results and give up because a piece of paper gives low numbers, live in hope ladies and keep up with the PMA, it really is the best thing to do, you'll see!! xx


----------



## waitingmids

We just did a second sperm test(its been 16 months since reversal) DH results had gone down and this test was more detailed telling us he had 93% antibodies .We'll keep on trying for a bit before ivf.he's now on the zinc and multi vits ,has anyones DH tried steroid treatment to try to lower the antibodies???
We are thinking of asking about this next week when we go to the docs.
I'm just getting bloods done today day21 to check i'm ovulating so fingers crossed.
From what I've read alot of it is timming so will start on temping for next months attempt try to get the exact day then it any takes 1 good swimmer : )
good luck everyone x


----------



## live_in_hope

Waitingmids, did you read the post by reversal just afew up from yours? Reversal, like you had very high levels of anti-bodies and very low morphology and motility and was able to get pregnant twice after VR!! xxx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ladies, really pleased hubby sent sa off on Monday and we have the results back today, Dr Dawson phoned hubby to talk through it which is brill! Apparently 50 million sperm present in the sample, and this is from one sided reversal when apparently an average male has 70 million, Dr Dawson said that heads and tails were all present and that some were still swimming 2 days after being sent to him, really pleased apparently hubby has a very good chance of getting me pregnant! Really really happy!!! Hope you are all well xxx:kiss:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies, really pleased hubby sent sa off on Monday and we have the results back today, Dr Dawson phoned hubby to talk through it which is brill! Apparently 50 million sperm present in the sample, and this is from one sided reversal when apparently an average male has 70 million, Dr Dawson said that heads and tails were all present and that some were still swimming 2 days after being sent to him, really pleased apparently hubby has a very good chance of getting me pregnant! Really really happy!!! Hope you are all well xxx:kiss:

Thats fab news hun so pleased for you!!!

How long after vr were your results?

My dh results were similar but i was already pregnant by the time we got them, but we still wanted to know numbers :)

ours were:

52.5million per ml
257million total count
15% non swimmers/sluggish

consultant said that these were really great results after VR so well done you two, especially with one side connected too... look forward to your not to far off :bfp: now then xx


----------



## honeybunny31

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, really pleased hubby sent sa off on Monday and we have the results back today, Dr Dawson phoned hubby to talk through it which is brill! Apparently 50 million sperm present in the sample, and this is from one sided reversal when apparently an average male has 70 million, Dr Dawson said that heads and tails were all present and that some were still swimming 2 days after being sent to him, really pleased apparently hubby has a very good chance of getting me pregnant! Really really happy!!! Hope you are all well xxx:kiss:
> 
> Thats fab news hun so pleased for you!!!
> 
> How long after vr were your results?
> 
> My dh results were similar but i was already pregnant by the time we got them, but we still wanted to know numbers :)
> 
> ours were:
> 
> 52.5million per ml
> 257million total count
> 15% non swimmers/sluggish
> 
> consultant said that these were really great results after VR so well done you two, especially with one side connected too... look forward to your not to far off :bfp: now then xxClick to expand...

Hopefully this is my month! Still really excited, we have had such a rough 2 years and this is hopefully the start of good things for us!:happydance:


----------



## honeybunny31

honeybunny31 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, really pleased hubby sent sa off on Monday and we have the results back today, Dr Dawson phoned hubby to talk through it which is brill! Apparently 50 million sperm present in the sample, and this is from one sided reversal when apparently an average male has 70 million, Dr Dawson said that heads and tails were all present and that some were still swimming 2 days after being sent to him, really pleased apparently hubby has a very good chance of getting me pregnant! Really really happy!!! Hope you are all well xxx:kiss:
> 
> Thats fab news hun so pleased for you!!!
> 
> How long after vr were your results?
> 
> My dh results were similar but i was already pregnant by the time we got them, but we still wanted to know numbers :)
> 
> ours were:
> 
> 52.5million per ml
> 257million total count
> 15% non swimmers/sluggish
> 
> consultant said that these were really great results after VR so well done you two, especially with one side connected too... look forward to your not to far off :bfp: now then xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully this is my month! Still really excited, we have had such a rough 2 years and this is hopefully the start of good things for us!:happydance:Click to expand...

SA was 8 weeks after reversal (vr carried out on the 14th Feb 2011) Dr Dawson at the Dawson Clinic in Hartlepool carried out the procedure, he uses the microsurgery technique and is one of the best VR 0surgeons in the UK.


----------



## honeybunny31

Hey girls, where are you all ????
:flower:


----------



## mms1972

Hi All! Mind if i join you in here? My name is Michelle-- DH had a VR just alittle over 4 years ago-- we got a BFP 3 months to the day after and have a DD who is now a little over 3! Well i thought she was going to be IT-- but my biological clock is ticking and i'd like just one more-- i will be 39 in June-- anyone have experience with having more than 1 VR baby? Obviously our VR was sucessful cause we got preggo so quickly-- but now i'm kinda worried cause its been awhile! I really can't find much info out there on stat's or anything about mutliple pregnancies. DH really isn't big on doing any testing-- he is more--if its meant to be it will happen.....mindset. Does anyone know where to maybe find info or have experience with TTC a second VR baby? thanks!


----------



## live_in_hope

mms1972 said:


> Hi All! Mind if i join you in here? My name is Michelle-- DH had a VR just alittle over 4 years ago-- we got a BFP 3 months to the day after and have a DD who is now a little over 3! Well i thought she was going to be IT-- but my biological clock is ticking and i'd like just one more-- i will be 39 in June-- anyone have experience with having more than 1 VR baby? Obviously our VR was sucessful cause we got preggo so quickly-- but now i'm kinda worried cause its been awhile! I really can't find much info out there on stat's or anything about mutliple pregnancies. DH really isn't big on doing any testing-- he is more--if its meant to be it will happen.....mindset. Does anyone know where to maybe find info or have experience with TTC a second VR baby? thanks!

Hi there! :wave: thanks for joining us here. Congrats on your VR success (I commented on your post after you voted on my poll). Anyway, yes I know of multiple pregnancies after VR. My friends were our success story really. They had the reversal and fell pregnant after about9months, then when their son was about 1 year old, they conceived again with their 2nd son (my godson). and I've heard of afew other couples who have had more than one after VR, although I dont know them personally. After I have our little girl, I know that we will want another and feel confident it'll happen again for us. Good luck hunny and keep us posted on things! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cjones82

Did i miss ovulation?? :-( i was due to ovulate today, i did an opk yesterday it was negative but there was a faint line, have just done another one and there is nothing. im so disappointed, although me and OH have been :sex: i dont feel like it was enough if we have missed it.


----------



## ababytogether

Congrats Live In Hope on your little girl, have you just found out?

Well update on me, af was supposed to arrive yesterday but hasnt!! Trying not to get my hopes up after the results we had, but its really hard, had some brown discharge today sorry tmi, but that is it, no symptoms at all, no blood, a very small pink line in the first wipe and that is it! had no pains all week that af has/should be arriving so could be an interesting couple of days!! took a test this morning but got a BFN, so am expecting af to arrive within the next day or so, never been late before ever so it is all new for me, just hope that my cycles are not going to start being all over the place now........

Hows everyone else? and has anyone heard from Littlelou yet? Last time she posted was that she was also late!!?


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ababytogether! 

Not heard from littlelou, hope she is ok! I ovulated yesterday so had :sex: 3 times, hopefully some :spermy: will get through. Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Congrats Live In Hope on your little girl, have you just found out?
> 
> Well update on me, af was supposed to arrive yesterday but hasnt!! Trying not to get my hopes up after the results we had, but its really hard, had some brown discharge today sorry tmi, but that is it, no symptoms at all, no blood, a very small pink line in the first wipe and that is it! had no pains all week that af has/should be arriving so could be an interesting couple of days!! took a test this morning but got a BFN, so am expecting af to arrive within the next day or so, never been late before ever so it is all new for me, just hope that my cycles are not going to start being all over the place now........
> 
> Hows everyone else? and has anyone heard from Littlelou yet? Last time she posted was that she was also late!!?

Thanks! :hugs: yer we found out on Thursday, we couldn't be happier! It's starting to feel a little more real now....

As for what you're talking about, that sounds very much like implantation bleeding. You often get a brownish/pinkish discharge when you wipe and then nothing. If I remember rightly, if you're implanting now, then it takes a couple of days for the hormones to get into your urine. So watch this space, this could be it for you!! :happydance: :dust::dust: to you xxx


----------



## ababytogether

As expected my af arrived this morning, 2 days late which is a first so am glad didnt get hopes up

Thanks for baby dust have a feeling am going to need it :(


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies, really pleased hubby sent sa off on Monday and we have the results back today, Dr Dawson phoned hubby to talk through it which is brill! Apparently 50 million sperm present in the sample, and this is from one sided reversal when apparently an average male has 70 million, Dr Dawson said that heads and tails were all present and that some were still swimming 2 days after being sent to him, really pleased apparently hubby has a very good chance of getting me pregnant! Really really happy!!! Hope you are all well xxx:kiss:

Thats great news hun!! Really happy for you. Sorry i haven't been on recently but got a lot of family stuff going on at mo. My AF turned up last fri 5 days late! Hope you are all well x x x


----------



## honeybunny31

Hope all is ok Lou, been thinking of you xxx


----------



## mms1972

live_in_hope said:


> mms1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! Mind if i join you in here? My name is Michelle-- DH had a VR just alittle over 4 years ago-- we got a BFP 3 months to the day after and have a DD who is now a little over 3! Well i thought she was going to be IT-- but my biological clock is ticking and i'd like just one more-- i will be 39 in June-- anyone have experience with having more than 1 VR baby? Obviously our VR was sucessful cause we got preggo so quickly-- but now i'm kinda worried cause its been awhile! I really can't find much info out there on stat's or anything about mutliple pregnancies. DH really isn't big on doing any testing-- he is more--if its meant to be it will happen.....mindset. Does anyone know where to maybe find info or have experience with TTC a second VR baby? thanks!
> 
> Hi there! :wave: thanks for joining us here. Congrats on your VR success (I commented on your post after you voted on my poll). Anyway, yes I know of multiple pregnancies after VR. My friends were our success story really. They had the reversal and fell pregnant after about9months, then when their son was about 1 year old, they conceived again with their 2nd son (my godson). and I've heard of afew other couples who have had more than one after VR, although I dont know them personally. After I have our little girl, I know that we will want another and feel confident it'll happen again for us. Good luck hunny and keep us posted on things! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! that's good to hear! AF showed for me this week so on to the next cycle!


----------



## waitingmids

Hi quick update had my bloods tested on day 21 results are all ok, so at least I have no problems my end. Then my AF came early yesterday only day 29 ( normally 32 ish) after getting dh low test results have had lots of shall we ivf or not conversations ?? Today we are on the not side. At 37 we ll give it a few more months and just see. Have read some positive stories on here so fingers crossed .And we ll see what next week bring too.


----------



## wannabeprego

It's been a while since I have been on the thread and I am sorry I havent been on here much lately, but my new job has been keeping me super busy and stressed lately....

I just want to say welcome to the thread to the girls that are new to it, and good luck and baby dust to all of you loevely ladies still hoping for your BFP's....:dust: :dust: :dust:

I just wanted to share my HPT testing gallery and let you girls know that I might of just got my BFP this morning... please take a look and let me know what you think...

To the new girls that dont know me, my DH has a very low :spermy: count after his 14 year old vasectomy reversal, and us TTC since 10/2009 , about a year and a half ago...so if this is my BFP, this would really be a miracle.....

Here is my testing thread....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/591552-omg-updated-blue-dye-test-page-2-a.html


----------



## honeybunny31

Had a look at your pics and there is defo a blue line there! Fingers crossed on your BFP Journey hun xxx


----------



## bondgirl1981

Hi guys,

Well its been just over a year since the VR and last month we brought a Clearblue fertility monitor.... and guess what 3 BFP!

The monitor showed we were concentrating our efforts on the wrong week! and hey presto here we are. its very early days... only 5 or so weeks but OMG!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for your support girls, But AF got me...I am out.... The dam blue dye tricked me and I will never buy those clear blue tests again.....:growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well its been just over a year since the VR and last month we brought a Clearblue fertility monitor.... and guess what 3 BFP!
> 
> The monitor showed we were concentrating our efforts on the wrong week! and hey presto here we are. its very early days... only 5 or so weeks but OMG!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulations_purple_navy_glitter-1.gif


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hope all is ok Lou, been thinking of you xxx

Hi hun, sorry i dont come on much recently but ave soo much going on with my family. Its a bit of a mess really so as for TTC well..............not really trying! fx'd for you tho hun with your good results :happydance: my DF (newly engaged!!!) has his SA on 9th may x x x


----------



## littlelou6

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well its been just over a year since the VR and last month we brought a Clearblue fertility monitor.... and guess what 3 BFP!
> 
> The monitor showed we were concentrating our efforts on the wrong week! and hey presto here we are. its very early days... only 5 or so weeks but OMG!!!

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:​


----------



## live_in_hope

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well its been just over a year since the VR and last month we brought a Clearblue fertility monitor.... and guess what 3 BFP!
> 
> The monitor showed we were concentrating our efforts on the wrong week! and hey presto here we are. its very early days... only 5 or so weeks but OMG!!!

Hey!! Congratulations!! :dance: When I started looking into my cycles, I realised we were concentrating in the wrong week too!! Great news! :thumbup: I'll update the front page!! :dance: xx


----------



## honeybunny31

bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well its been just over a year since the VR and last month we brought a Clearblue fertility monitor.... and guess what 3 BFP!
> 
> The monitor showed we were concentrating our efforts on the wrong week! and hey presto here we are. its very early days... only 5 or so weeks but OMG!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybunny31

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for your support girls, But AF got me...I am out.... The dam blue dye tricked me and I will never buy those clear blue tests again.....:growlmad:

So sorry to hear that hun! Upwards and onwards to a new month! xxx:hugs:


----------



## honeybunny31

littlelou6 said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all is ok Lou, been thinking of you xxx
> 
> Hi hun, sorry i dont come on much recently but ave soo much going on with my family. Its a bit of a mess really so as for TTC well..............not really trying! fx'd for you tho hun with your good results :happydance: my DF (newly engaged!!!) has his SA on 9th may x x xClick to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT !!!:
:wedding:​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for your support girls, But AF got me...I am out.... The dam blue dye tricked me and I will never buy those clear blue tests again.....:growlmad:


i had an evap line on the same test t he mth before my bfp, i wouldnt use those again i'd stick to freers.. sorry to hear it wasnt pos :cry:



bondgirl1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well its been just over a year since the VR and last month we brought a Clearblue fertility monitor.... and guess what 3 BFP!
> 
> The monitor showed we were concentrating our efforts on the wrong week! and hey presto here we are. its very early days... only 5 or so weeks but OMG!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND H&H 9MTHS*​


honeybunny31 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all is ok Lou, been thinking of you xxx
> 
> Hi hun, sorry i dont come on much recently but ave soo much going on with my family. Its a bit of a mess really so as for TTC well..............not really trying! fx'd for you tho hun with your good results :happydance: my DF (newly engaged!!!) has his SA on 9th may x x xClick to expand...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT !!!:
> :wedding:​Click to expand...


CONGRATUALTIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT TOO XX:thumbup:


----------



## honeybunny31

AF has shown her ugly witchy head again today so I am out again this month! Oh well onto the next cycle x:nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

honeybunny31 said:


> AF has shown her ugly witchy head again today so I am out again this month! Oh well onto the next cycle x:nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybunny31

wannabeprego said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> af has shown her ugly witchy head again today so i am out again this month! Oh well onto the next cycle x:nope:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun xx


----------



## mtngal

My husband literally just got his VR after 10 yrs. Doctor said he was only able to connect one side. Do I freak out???!! Did I choose the right doc?? What do I do now?? I am a worrier by nature and am kind of getting myself into a tale spin. What if we can never have a family??


----------



## live_in_hope

mtngal said:


> My husband literally just got his VR after 10 yrs. Doctor said he was only able to connect one side. Do I freak out???!! Did I choose the right doc?? What do I do now?? I am a worrier by nature and am kind of getting myself into a tale spin. What if we can never have a family??

Hi there! :wave:

Firstly congrats on your hubby getting the VR :thumbup: I hope your TTC journey is a good one!!

It doesn't matter if the docs only reconnected one side, you could still have a good amount of sperm getting through the one side. Remember, it only takes one. My hubby had both sides done but only had a count of 1 million p/ml with only 4% swimming where the average is 20 million p/ml with good amount of swimmers. So there is a good chance your Hubby has a higher count in his one re-attached testicle than what mine did in both...and it worked for us after 15 weeks!! So definitly dont worry, even when you get those all important results, there's still no need to worry if they are low...it only takes one. Myself and 'Reversal' are both now pregnant after very low counts and anti-bodies so just relax and enjoy enjoy your journey! You've come to the right place, there are loads of girls on this thread who will share your journey with you and will all help with any questions you may have!!

Good luck, relax and enjoy :hugs: xx


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies
well..................DF has decided he wants to wait to try as he would like to get married first and i go back to college in sept! How do i feel about it??.......ok i guess, i see his logic. I just want to thank all you ladies for your support, you've kept me sane (well kind of) and i would've been lost without you. 
Sarah and v thank you soo much for your kind words and support and for making me feel welcome when i joined babyandbump, also i wish you both the best of luck with your pregnancies and babies when they are born :hugs::hugs: to all you other lovley ladies out there good luck on your ttc journey's i hope you all get the BFP's you deserve :dust::dust::dust:
DF has sperm test on monday so will come back to let you all know the results x x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies
> well..................DF has decided he wants to wait to try as he would like to get married first and i go back to college in sept! How do i feel about it??.......ok i guess, i see his logic. I just want to thank all you ladies for your support, you've kept me sane (well kind of) and i would've been lost without you.
> Sarah and v thank you soo much for your kind words and support and for making me feel welcome when i joined babyandbump, also i wish you both the best of luck with your pregnancies and babies when they are born :hugs::hugs: to all you other lovley ladies out there good luck on your ttc journey's i hope you all get the BFP's you deserve :dust::dust::dust:
> DF has sperm test on monday so will come back to let you all know the results x x x x

Hey hunny :wave:

I'm sorry to hear you'll be leaving us but understand your reasons. But you never know, maybe this break is what you both need and will probably be the time that you conceive, when you least expect it. I've seen that so many times, even with me, I decided to relax over xmas, drink and eat whatever I wanted and thats when it happened! :shrug: (alcohol must totally relax you, would explain why so many teens get pregnant on drunken one night stands....)

I'm sure I speak for everybody when I say good luck with everything and enjoy your time at college (thats another thing, I started uni in sept, thinking it would take us years and well, I'll only be doing my 1st year now) lol
I wish you all the best and still loads of :dust::dust: your way. Keep in touch and dont forget to tell us your DH's results when you get them xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey Lou
I'm sorry to hear wont be on here but i do understand your reasons. 
I can see why it can become stressful and on your mind 24/7
good luck with everything andhave a fab time at college 

Sending you loads of support and hugs, keep us informed of dh results xx


----------



## littlelou6

Thanks girls, very nervous about results to be honest! even though we decided not to try for a baby at the moment i still really babdly want one and the thought of being told we cant would be devastating, will let you all know the results when we get them x x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

just remember it only takes one sperm to do the trick! Even if ur results are low there hsve been loads of pregnancies from low counts or non/poor swimmers. Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> just remember it only takes one sperm to do the trick! Even if ur results are low there hsve been loads of pregnancies from low counts or non/poor swimmers. Xx

Your right there!! :thumbup: Am living proof!! xx :winkwink: xx


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Hi ladies! Thought I would pop back to say hi and update y'all on where we're at! 

littlelou it's a shame you're going for now, but then I thought I'd be away from here for a lot longer than I have! I really want to send you :hugs: and wish you all the best, I know how frustrating it is when things just aren't going to plan... FX for good results soon :thumbup: Although as we keep saying - and some proving - it takes only 1 :spermy:!!!

You preggy WAGS - your tickers are looking fantastic! You must be on :cloud9: :):)

As you are aware, a month or so ago we decided to put the active TTC thing on hold due to stressors in our lives which were becoming overwhelming. That and the terrible SA results etc etc.

Well - I am happy to report that things have been moving on in certain areas - namely OH's divorce from his ex actually getting started (was unable to do this before getting a separation agreement and his ex was wanting the moon on a stick, with bells whistles and a cherry on basically :wacko:, she's finally realised that being obstreperous will screw her over as well as us and signed an actually fair agreement :yipee:), this is such a massive weight off our minds and the fact that it should all be finalised in 14 weeks from filing for the D - means we can actually start planning our wedding!!!

OH was worried I wouldn't want to get married with a bump :dohh: I could not care less! We are aware that our chances are slim b/c of his poor :spermy: but we are back on track trying to make it happen... I had my smile on the Ov test stick on Friday and we tried this time putting my mooncup in after :sex: ..... dunno how much that'll help but I know some folks swear by using softcups which can't be too different! Also - on Thursday (the day before the +opk) for some reason when OH got in from work I felt the need to jump on him and drag him to the bedroom! I take that as a sign my body knows it's time to gear up for some babymaking :sex: :rofl:

Anyway that's pretty much my news! Onwards to the future - and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## tallybee

mtngal said:


> My husband literally just got his VR after 10 yrs. Doctor said he was only able to connect one side. Do I freak out???!! Did I choose the right doc?? What do I do now?? I am a worrier by nature and am kind of getting myself into a tale spin. What if we can never have a family??

I don't think it matters about it being only 1 side hon

My OH only had 1 side reconnected too and we've been told by a different Dr. that it shouldn't be an issue, after all it's one side more than was connected before :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Firstly, i just want to say WELCOME BACK!!!!!
wow thats brill news about the D! hopefully with u both at ease a little the magic will work for you both... Fx for you xx


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Firstly, i just want to say WELCOME BACK!!!!!
> wow thats brill news about the D! hopefully with u both at ease a little the magic will work for you both... Fx for you xx

Thanks! :yipee:

Yeah that was the one major thing that was making life difficult, stressing us out and sparking stupid rows. It's true that stress is supposed to be TTC's enemy isn't it so yeah :thumbup: Hopefully things will come together properly from now on!

xx


----------



## littlelou6

Hi tally glad your back ttc! good news on the D, my DF is having a problem with his ex refusing to sign the papers!!! she really has no right seeing as she left him..........for another woman!!! She still very controlling of him tho and tells him he's GOT TO DO stuff etc causes a lot of problems for me and DF. 
On a different note my cycles seem to have decided to change :shrug: was due AF fri at the latest but still not here did a test saturday and BFN so not preggo! did same last month, my cycles are normally and always have been 28 days last month was 32 so if AF arrives tomorrow then i've gone from a 28 cycle to 32 days!! :growlmad: 
Df has SA at 3 today so hopefully wont have to wait too long for the results :wacko: x x x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Hi tally glad your back ttc! good news on the D, my DF is having a problem with his ex refusing to sign the papers!!! she really has no right seeing as she left him..........for another woman!!! She still very controlling of him tho and tells him he's GOT TO DO stuff etc causes a lot of problems for me and DF.
> On a different note my cycles seem to have decided to change :shrug: was due AF fri at the latest but still not here did a test saturday and BFN so not preggo! did same last month, my cycles are normally and always have been 28 days last month was 32 so if AF arrives tomorrow then i've gone from a 28 cycle to 32 days!! :growlmad:
> Df has SA at 3 today so hopefully wont have to wait too long for the results :wacko: x x x

:hugs:

It's horrible feeling controlled by an ex isn't it :( It just goes on and on and on. In all honesty the crap with OH's ex is the root of just about all our problems, but now that the sep agreement has been signed it should be relatively simple because there are clauses in it about just about everything - stops any fannying about with the process of the D or the sale of the house etc etc. 

Odd that your cycles have changed isn't it... It's extra to deal with when every day late picks up that false hope of a bfp. I can say that the stress we've been through has played havoc with my cycles, I didn't know whether I'd be early or late, I mean there was that one 16 :wacko: dayer and some were 33 days :wacko: Such a pain in the arse! 

I really hope things can resolve for you soon, it's beyond horrible having all the stress added to your life :hugs: 

Did they give a time frame to expect results?
xx


----------



## littlelou6

I know exactly how you feel on the ex situation its soo stressful. The SA results will go back to doctors in 5 days then i think doc's have to send it off to the place where DF had his op so prob a couple of weeks :cry: never mind not too long to wait for the dreaded results xxx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> I know exactly how you feel on the ex situation its soo stressful. The SA results will go back to doctors in 5 days then i think doc's have to send it off to the place where DF had his op so prob a couple of weeks :cry: never mind not too long to wait for the dreaded results xxx

:hug:

FX for you that those results are worth the wait :thumbup:

All the best hon and if you need a vent about dodgy exes or the like I'm only a PM away xxxxx


----------



## chattyB

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here, hubby and I are having a VR with Dr Harris at the start of June, we're crossing everything that the op works and we'll be ttc soon!


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, hubby and I are having a VR with Dr Harris at the start of June, we're crossing everything that the op works and we'll be ttc soon!

:wave:

Hi, welcome to the WAGs :thumbup:

You're onto a good one with that Harriss guy, going by the successes folks have had on here :thumbup:

All the best for the op and beyond!


----------



## reversal

chattyB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, hubby and I are having a VR with Dr Harris at the start of June, we're crossing everything that the op works and we'll be ttc soon!

good luck I hope it works for you's :hugs:


----------



## justmarried

chattyB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, hubby and I are having a VR with Dr Harris at the start of June, we're crossing everything that the op works and we'll be ttc soon!


hi my hubby had his vr with dr harriss the op was a success we now have :spermy: a little on the low side but more then what we had befor. live in hope also used dr harriss and she is now preggo she got her :bfp: with in 16 weeks of the op. i wish you all the best in the future and please keep us updated.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, hubby and I are having a VR with Dr Harris at the start of June, we're crossing everything that the op works and we'll be ttc soon!

Hey! :wave:

Another VR for Dr. Harriss! He really is a legend! Amazing man and lovely staff too! :thumbup: Good luck and stick around won't you, we'd love to hear how Hubby gets on xx



justmarried said:


> hi my hubby had his vr with dr harriss the op was a success we now have :spermy: a little on the low side but more then what we had befor. live in hope also used dr harriss and she is now preggo she got her :bfp: with in 16 weeks of the op. i wish you all the best in the future and please keep us updated.x.x.x.x.x

Yes that was me! He was fab and we are still in shock it happened so quickly, but as you can imagine, we couldnt be happier. We were told it had been a success although sperm count was REALLY low and we only had 4% motility (swimming) but it worked within 16 weeks and we are due the same week a year on from when Hubby had his op!

Good luck with it all!! xx


----------



## chattyB

Thanks for the welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancies too! Fantastic news. I'm praying that we'll be just as successful. Roll on June!! 

Where abouts in Scotland are you Tally? We're in Glasgow but traveling down to Notts for the op.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancies too! Fantastic news. I'm praying that we'll be just as successful. Roll on June!!
> 
> Where abouts in Scotland are you Tally? We're in Glasgow but traveling down to Notts for the op.

:wave: :yipee:

We're in West Lothian, so not far from you at all! 

In retrospect, we didn't do enough research before the op. If we had, we'd have gone for Harriss too. I haven't heard anything bad about him, or the hospital in Notts. Silly buggers that we were, we thought we'd be fine at the Glasgow place. Aftercare was shocking/nonexistent :growlmad:

That's us officially a year post-op and trying for pretty much all that time.

It feels like time is dragging soooo much when you're waiting doesn't it.... :wacko: :hugs:

Anyway it's good to have threads like this to come to, whatever stage of the journey we are on it's sometimes necessary to have a vent!!

All the best

xx


----------



## cjones82

My Husband had his op at the park hospital nottingham but we had dr lamberger he was very good, the staff at the hospital werent really the best but the nurse we had was very chatty, we had to be at the hospital for 11:30 he finally went down for his op at 18:00 we werent told a time for the op they just came into the room when it was time to go down, and we were told my husbands op had been moved forward his op was supposed to be later!! the nurse was saying the last op patient goes in at 21:00. my husband had his op done in feb and has his SA in 2 weeks, feeling very nervous not sure i want to know the results at all.


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> My Husband had his op at the park hospital nottingham but we had dr lamberger he was very good, the staff at the hospital werent really the best but the nurse we had was very chatty, we had to be at the hospital for 11:30 he finally went down for his op at 18:00 we werent told a time for the op they just came into the room when it was time to go down, and we were told my husbands op had been moved forward his op was supposed to be later!! the nurse was saying the last op patient goes in at 21:00. my husband had his op done in feb and has his SA in 2 weeks, feeling very nervous not sure i want to know the results at all.

Ahh that's not so good about how the staff were :( 

I know what you mean about the SA thing. I had to cajole OH into actually going in with his sample as he was so worried about a bad result (he was convinced I would leave him for someone who could impregnate me if he couldn't). Waiting for the results was bad.... :hugs: They were shit really, but we've gotta just keep on trying. As it has been proven more than once, even with crap SA results it is possible to get pregnant - it only takes the one :spermy:! 

All the best, fx for you that those results are promising :)


----------



## chattyB

We had our confirmation letter through this morning! All set for the 6th and to be there for midday. 

I have my fx that your SA results are fine - as Tally said, it only takes 1! I'm dreading that stage, at least when you don't know, you still have hope. In a perfect world hunby and I start "fun time" 2 weeks post op and 2 weeks later be waving our 2 lines in the air and planning the nursery :). Nice dream tho!!


----------



## live_in_hope

cjones82 said:


> My Husband had his op at the park hospital nottingham but we had dr lamberger he was very good, the staff at the hospital werent really the best but the nurse we had was very chatty, we had to be at the hospital for 11:30 he finally went down for his op at 18:00 we werent told a time for the op they just came into the room when it was time to go down, and we were told my husbands op had been moved forward his op was supposed to be later!! the nurse was saying the last op patient goes in at 21:00. my husband had his op done in feb and has his SA in 2 weeks, feeling very nervous not sure i want to know the results at all.

Aww thats a shame the staff wern't too great, we found them really great. It was Hubby's birthday when he had his op (poor fella) and they made a bit of fuss and let me put up banners and balloons whilst he was down having it done.

We had the same thing with the time though too. We got there at 11 and he didn't go down until 7pm! The poor man was starving as he hadn't eaten since 7am, he was allowed a drink of water at 3pm though. I stayed with him until midnight then collected him the next morning. xx

Good luck with your results, it does really only take 1 :spermy: xx :thumbup: xx



chattyB said:


> We had our confirmation letter through this morning! All set for the 6th and to be there for midday.
> 
> I have my fx that your SA results are fine - as Tally said, it only takes 1! I'm dreading that stage, at least when you don't know, you still have hope. In a perfect world hunby and I start "fun time" 2 weeks post op and 2 weeks later be waving our 2 lines in the air and planning the nursery :). Nice dream tho!!

:happydance::happydance: all set, ready to go! As we were saying before though, they don't make the patient lists up until the day and they can't/won't tell you when you're likely to be going down so take loads of stuff to read and do etc. There is a tele in your room, but there wasn't much on when we went. Have fun! Dr. Harriss is fab xx


----------



## cjones82

well my nerves of the SA have been settled a little today, we decided to do a home sperm count, i know they dont tell you motility but just wanted to be sure there was some :spermy: there. in order for it to be a positive test and have atleast 20million present well T had to be a darker or of the same darkness blue as well R, here are the results
what does everyone think? that is only one test we need to do another in 4 days time but it is a little sense of relief  


:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone.


----------



## chattyB

I've never seen the home tests before but the colours there look promising! I would've said that it seems there are 20 million!

Congratulations! Just gotta catch that eggy now :)


----------



## tallybee

Oooh... I have seen those home :spermy: tests online but never up close lol. That T does look darker than R - looks promising!

xx


----------



## cjones82

I hope it is promising, like i said we know it doesnt test motility or anything like that, but its just comforting to know that :spermy: is getting through, only 2 weeks til the proper SA so we will know more then.


----------



## chattyB

I'm really excited for you! 20million is a "normal" count. I'm keeping fx that motility is just as good and you'll be celebrating your BFP very soon.

I've had a bit of a "blip" this morning ... I've been expecting the news but even so - a friend gave birth to a little girl yesterday, 10lb 10oz. I'm over the moon for her but so bloody jealous right now. I hate feeling like that. :(


----------



## live_in_hope

cjones82 said:


> well my nerves of the SA have been settled a little today, we decided to do a home sperm count, i know they dont tell you motility but just wanted to be sure there was some :spermy: there. in order for it to be a positive test and have atleast 20million present well T had to be a darker or of the same darkness blue as well R, here are the results
> View attachment 205473
> what does everyone think? that is only one test we need to do another in 4 days time but it is a little sense of relief
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone.

wow! Thats cool! I've never seen (or heard) one of those before!! Wow. Aand the colours look great too!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> I'm really excited for you! 20million is a "normal" count. I'm keeping fx that motility is just as good and you'll be celebrating your BFP very soon.
> 
> I've had a bit of a "blip" this morning ... I've been expecting the news but even so - a friend gave birth to a little girl yesterday, 10lb 10oz. I'm over the moon for her but so bloody jealous right now. I hate feeling like that. :(

:hugs:

It's such a mixed emotion isn't it. 

:dust:

xx


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> My Husband had his op at the park hospital nottingham but we had dr lamberger he was very good, the staff at the hospital werent really the best but the nurse we had was very chatty, we had to be at the hospital for 11:30 he finally went down for his op at 18:00 we werent told a time for the op they just came into the room when it was time to go down, and we were told my husbands op had been moved forward his op was supposed to be later!! the nurse was saying the last op patient goes in at 21:00. my husband had his op done in feb and has his SA in 2 weeks, feeling very nervous not sure i want to know the results at all.

My OH had his op by dr Lamberger too! we quite lucky he went down for his op not long after we got there, i thought the staff were friendly too but i guess they're all different. We had our SA on monday still waiting for the results tho!! i'm very nervous about it. Hope your results are good hun x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> My Husband had his op at the park hospital nottingham but we had dr lamberger he was very good, the staff at the hospital werent really the best but the nurse we had was very chatty, we had to be at the hospital for 11:30 he finally went down for his op at 18:00 we werent told a time for the op they just came into the room when it was time to go down, and we were told my husbands op had been moved forward his op was supposed to be later!! the nurse was saying the last op patient goes in at 21:00. my husband had his op done in feb and has his SA in 2 weeks, feeling very nervous not sure i want to know the results at all.
> 
> My OH had his op by dr Lamberger too! we quite lucky he went down for his op not long after we got there, i thought the staff were friendly too but i guess they're all different. We had our SA on monday still waiting for the results tho!! i'm very nervous about it. Hope your results are good hun xClick to expand...

FX :dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Ive never seen one of those tests either, but it looks really promising fx for you...

And little lou good luck with your results too xx


----------



## redbubble

Hi ladies,
I'm 34 and my OH is 39. He had his vr done on 6 April this year after 11 years. 
He has 2 children from his 1st marriage, 16 & 14 years old. We'd love to have z family together. I haven't got any children and would love to be a mum. 
Op was done at Park hospital in Nottingham by Mr Harriss. He was really optimistic about our chances and said the op was straightforward and went very well, so Fx'd.....
We have to go back 6 July for the SA and it feels like forever away! We've already started ttc and hopefully we'll have some good news soon. 
Lots & lots of :dust: to you all. 
Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

redbubble said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm 34 and my OH is 39. He had his vr done on 6 April this year after 11 years.
> He has 2 children from his 1st marriage, 16 & 14 years old. We'd love to have z family together. I haven't got any children and would love to be a mum.
> Op was done at Park hospital in Nottingham by Mr Harriss. He was really optimistic about our chances and said the op was straightforward and went very well, so Fx'd.....
> We have to go back 6 July for the SA and it feels like forever away! We've already started ttc and hopefully we'll have some good news soon.
> Lots & lots of :dust: to you all.
> Xx

Hey! :wave:

Another one of Dr.Harriss' !!! My hubby had his with Dr.Harriss in Sept '10 and I was pregnant by xmas!! (Hubby is 44 and it was after 8years) We wern't given very good results either, although it had worked, our count was teeny weeny and we only had 4% swimming so glad to hear you've started TTC coz no matter what those results say, it only takes one (and some good timing) :thumbup: xx

Congrats on the VR, please stick around, we'd love you to share your journey with us! xx :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Welcome redbubble! I'm new here too - hubby is having his op with Dr Harris at the start of June. Good luck for your SA and ttc!


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> My Husband had his op at the park hospital nottingham but we had dr lamberger he was very good, the staff at the hospital werent really the best but the nurse we had was very chatty, we had to be at the hospital for 11:30 he finally went down for his op at 18:00 we werent told a time for the op they just came into the room when it was time to go down, and we were told my husbands op had been moved forward his op was supposed to be later!! the nurse was saying the last op patient goes in at 21:00. my husband had his op done in feb and has his SA in 2 weeks, feeling very nervous not sure i want to know the results at all.
> 
> My OH had his op by dr Lamberger too! we quite lucky he went down for his op not long after we got there, i thought the staff were friendly too but i guess they're all different. We had our SA on monday still waiting for the results tho!! i'm very nervous about it. Hope your results are good hun xClick to expand...

Good luck with your test today. Keep us updated when you get results xx


:dust: to all


----------



## tallybee

redbubble said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm 34 and my OH is 39. He had his vr done on 6 April this year after 11 years.
> He has 2 children from his 1st marriage, 16 & 14 years old. We'd love to have z family together. I haven't got any children and would love to be a mum.
> Op was done at Park hospital in Nottingham by Mr Harriss. He was really optimistic about our chances and said the op was straightforward and went very well, so Fx'd.....
> We have to go back 6 July for the SA and it feels like forever away! We've already started ttc and hopefully we'll have some good news soon.
> Lots & lots of :dust: to you all.
> Xx

:hi:

Hey, glad to see you here!

Wishing you all the best for the SA and beyond! How's your OH been feeling post-op?

xx


----------



## Wantingno3

Hi all, we had our VR done in march 11 months after vasectomy. Feeling down today and can't help thinking it won't work :-(


----------



## tallybee

Wantingno3 said:


> Hi all, we had our VR done in march 11 months after vasectomy. Feeling down today and can't help thinking it won't work :-(

:hugs:

All the best hon, that's really not long at all between V and VR so should be the highest chance of success?? It goes down with length of time between them :flower: But there've been successes at all stages!

xxx


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies well we had the dreaded results back and........... NO sperm what so ever!!! So gutted right now i dont even know what to say xx


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies well we had the dreaded results back and........... NO sperm what so ever!!! So gutted right now i dont even know what to say xx

OMG, Im so sorry!! :hugs:
Is there anything you can do?? my heart goes out to you truely xx


----------



## honeybunny31

littlelou6 said:


> Hi ladies well we had the dreaded results back and........... NO sperm what so ever!!! So gutted right now i dont even know what to say xx

So sorry Lou, first time on here for a while and saw your last post, I hope you are ok, big hugs to you, did they give you any reason, was the operation not successful? If you need to talk pm me, sending you loads of love honey xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

They said the op went really well and they managed to reconnet both tubes no problem!! so so gutted right now. The other option is ICSI i think but its soo expensive and success rates are quite low i think! x x x


----------



## honeybunny31

So there was nothing there at all?? Had he experienced a blow out? my d/h had a blow out on one side thats why the only reconnected his right side.. Seems strange that there is nothing there at all, can you get a second opinion or another test done?


----------



## honeybunny31

I am gutted for you too, just had a little cry:(


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou....:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your results. This isn't the end you know, sperm can and will increase...you will get your BFP!!! (i've sent you a PM) xxxx


----------



## littlelou6

whats a blow out? :dohh: the sergeon seemed very confident so wasn't prepared for that result at all. I guess we could ask for a re test in 3 months but not sure it will change x x x


----------



## honeybunny31

littlelou6 said:


> whats a blow out? :dohh: the sergeon seemed very confident so wasn't prepared for that result at all. I guess we could ask for a re test in 3 months but not sure it will change x x x

Blow out is a rupture of the very thin epididymis tube (only 0.2 mm in diameter) situated on top of the testis. It is caused by the back pressure of fluid trapped in the tubes below the vasectomy and peaks during ejaculation. Blow out is painless, so vasectomised men would not feel this happening. Statistically the chances of a man developing &#8216;blow out&#8217; after vasectomy start at zero immediately after the vasectomy and increase by approximately 2% per year. There is one exception to this rule, and that is when a sperm granuloma is present. Granuloma is a firm swelling on the lower end of the vas and varies in size from a small pea to a Murray mint. It is caused by leakage of sperm from the cut end of the vas immediately after vasectomy and is quite common, about 1 in 3 men. We have found that where granuloma is present there is never a blow out, probably because it acts as a pressure release valve. - Extract Taken from Dr Dawsons Website

Ray my d/h had experienced a blow out on his left hand side, but luckily had a granuloma present on his right, if the granuloma had not been present Dr Dawson said without doubt he would have had a blow out on the right too! There is an operation that can rectify this ....


----------



## honeybunny31

When Ray had his op done, they took me in to the operating room and showed me his sperm on the screen, it was magnified loads but you could see many with heads and tails, they took a sample there and then and we knew that there was sperm present and that the op had worked... Did they not do this with you guys? They extracted sperm from the right, but found that he had had a blow out on the left hand side, so only did one sided repair.


----------



## chattyB

I'm so sorry :(. I feel absolutely devastated for you both (hugs)


----------



## littlelou6

No none of that was done, i've never even heard of a blow out. thank u all for your hugs they are much needed right now! GL to u all x x x


----------



## tallybee

Oh littlelou :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that news. I really hope something can be done... :hug:

xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> This isn't the end you know, sperm can and will increase...you will get your BFP!!! (i've sent you a PM) xxxx

So sorry to hear your results littleLou:cry: but i agree with Live in hope over time it can & will increase!

How long between op and sa was it?

Sending you huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlelou6

There's nothing there to increase- no sperm what so ever. Not even a glimpse of hope. The VR was unsuccessful. No point clutching at something thats not there sorry if i sound so pestamistic right now but my head is all over the place and i dont know what to think xxx SA was 13 weeks after op x


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> There's nothing there to increase- no sperm what so ever. Not even a glimpse of hope. The VR was unsuccessful. No point clutching at something thats not there sorry if i sound so pestamistic right now but my head is all over the place and i dont know what to think xxx SA was 13 weeks after op x

:hug:

xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

littlelou6 said:


> There's nothing there to increase- no sperm what so ever. Not even a glimpse of hope. The VR was unsuccessful. No point clutching at something thats not there sorry if i sound so pestamistic right now but my head is all over the place and i dont know what to think xxx SA was 13 weeks after op x

Hi Littlelou I'm sorry to hear about the sperm. We were going to have a IUI and the day of the IUI there was no sperm present at all. We were puzzled since we were told we had some. The dr. said that can happen if you are stressed or worried. Is your hubby under stress? I know mine was that morning because he went to work and came back and gave me the sample so I knew that was the reason why. We had a second SA and this time there was sperm present but just not moving. I put him on lots of vitamins recommended by the doctor and waiting for 3 months for them to build up. Next time I'm going to make sure he is really relaxed and calm before giving his sample. 

:hugs: I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## tallybee

HappyBunnyAB said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> There's nothing there to increase- no sperm what so ever. Not even a glimpse of hope. The VR was unsuccessful. No point clutching at something thats not there sorry if i sound so pestamistic right now but my head is all over the place and i dont know what to think xxx SA was 13 weeks after op x
> 
> Hi Littlelou I'm sorry to hear about the sperm. We were going to have a IUI and the day of the IUI there was no sperm present at all. We were puzzled since we were told we had some. The dr. said that can happen if you are stressed or worried. Is your hubby under stress? I know mine was that morning because he went to work and came back and gave me the sample so I knew that was the reason why. We had a second SA and this time there was sperm present but just not moving. I put him on lots of vitamins recommended by the doctor and waiting for 3 months for them to build up. Next time I'm going to make sure he is really relaxed and calm before giving his sample.
> 
> :hugs: I hope everything works out for you!Click to expand...

Yeah my OH's went down from 1 SA to the next. Rather than up like we were told should happen. We think it was stress and an unrelated injury his body was dealing with. There may still be hope that in 3 months the situation will be different :flower:

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Thats interesting Tally coz my hubby gave in his SA sample only afew days after having the flu and we got shockingly low results, so with getting pregnant less than a week after,we can only assume that the SA was a misrepresentation of the actusl results due to the illness. :shrug: I must find a post that a man posted on a thread i started when i got my results, it was quite interesting and showed how different each sample was... i'll copy and paste it xx 

_"I've taken semen analysis tests before, and have had widely fluctuating sperm counts. The first time i did a sample I abstained for 3 days, and had a count of around 30 million/ml, with good motility and normal form. Then a few months later, took another one, and abstained for about 18 hours (I felt really bad as they had asked me to abstain for 3-5 days, but being a young guy with a lot of energy , this is a difficult feat), in this one my sperm count was around 3x as high (around 90million/ml), although the motility and normal forms was a bit lower.

This goes to show that sperm properties fluctuate so widely over time, more so than abstinence can have an impact.

Also another thing I know, is that even the most fertile of guys are not fertile all the time. It's not uncommon for a guy to be at low fertility for 6 months, and then all of a sudden his fertility will rise, and result in pregnancy. So don't feel too disconcerted about semen analysis. Getting pregnant is much about timing and luck. "_

Interesting to hear it from a blokes point of view and experience of the SA process ay?


----------



## tallybee

Yep :thumbup:

I think I saw that post before. I've seen a lot of info on the net saying similar things, that it can fluctuate a lot. I know it probably won't make littlelou feel much better as I can imagine how devastated they must be to get nothing at all, but anything can happen from 1 SA to the next it seems! 

Anyway I reckon I am out this month, I can feel the :witch: coming near, shame really - we tried really hard this month :lol:

Onwards to next cycle.....

xx


----------



## littlelou6

I have a copy of the results, they have put a comment on there saying...........
2x possible sperm seen in sample. Nothing moving and doubtful if they were even sperm. Certainly not enough for an ICSI cycle!!! 
Nice and to the point!!! I've never felt so distraught and lonely as i do right now, my partner wont even talk to me, since the results he's barely said two words to me, i know he must feel pretty crap right now but for him to not even want to talk to me makes me feel so much worse! He just wants to forget about it like its not happening, my whole world has been ripped apart and can think of nothing else, will this feeling ever go away???


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> I have a copy of the results, they have put a comment on there saying...........
> 2x possible sperm seen in sample. Nothing moving and doubtful if they were even sperm. Certainly not enough for an ICSI cycle!!!
> Nice and to the point!!! I've never felt so distraught and lonely as i do right now, my partner wont even talk to me, since the results he's barely said two words to me, i know he must feel pretty crap right now but for him to not even want to talk to me makes me feel so much worse! He just wants to forget about it like its not happening, my whole world has been ripped apart and can think of nothing else, will this feeling ever go away???

Oh hon :hugs:

I don't know what to suggest... blokes have weird ways of dealing with things. I hope you can discuss things properly soon
:hug:
xxx


----------



## redbubble

Littlelou im so very sorry to hear aboout your results. My OH is going for his in July and its been 11 years sonce his vasectomy, so am not sure what to expect. :hugs:

Tallybee - Hes healed up pretty good thank you, just waiting for the SA in July 

xx


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> I have a copy of the results, they have put a comment on there saying...........
> 2x possible sperm seen in sample. Nothing moving and doubtful if they were even sperm. Certainly not enough for an ICSI cycle!!!
> Nice and to the point!!! I've never felt so distraught and lonely as i do right now, my partner wont even talk to me, since the results he's barely said two words to me, i know he must feel pretty crap right now but for him to not even want to talk to me makes me feel so much worse! He just wants to forget about it like its not happening, my whole world has been ripped apart and can think of nothing else, will this feeling ever go away???

Unfortunately men just dont like to talk, i know that doesnt help you any, im sure he will talk to you when he is ready, its hard i know but be patient with him he probably feels like its all his fault and god knows what elses is going through his head.
Did you go back to the park hospital for the SA? i was just asking as you seemed to get the results very quick, we have decided not to travel all that way again we are going to our local dr.
Do you think you might get a second opinion? i know i would.
I really do hope things get better for you :hugs: xx


----------



## nicoley

Hey all..my hubby had a reversal april 13th of this year..after 9 years of having a vasectomy..we have a 16 year old daughter a 10 year old boy annnnnd we are foster parents to a 10 month old...looking forward to ttc after af gets out of here..


----------



## live_in_hope

nicoley said:


> Hey all..my hubby had a reversal april 13th of this year..after 9 years of having a vasectomy..we have a 16 year old daughter a 10 year old boy annnnnd we are foster parents to a 10 month old...looking forward to ttc after af gets out of here..

hey! :wave:

Welcome to the thread! Congrats on getting the VR! :thumbup: I hope you find the thread useful, I know there are plenty of us who did. Good luck on your TTC journey and lots and lots of :dust: for you and Hubby!! xx


----------



## chattyB

Hi Nicoley! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I have a copy of the results, they have put a comment on there saying...........
> 2x possible sperm seen in sample. Nothing moving and doubtful if they were even sperm. Certainly not enough for an ICSI cycle!!!
> Nice and to the point!!! I've never felt so distraught and lonely as i do right now, my partner wont even talk to me, since the results he's barely said two words to me, i know he must feel pretty crap right now but for him to not even want to talk to me makes me feel so much worse! He just wants to forget about it like its not happening, my whole world has been ripped apart and can think of nothing else, will this feeling ever go away???
> 
> Unfortunately men just dont like to talk, i know that doesnt help you any, im sure he will talk to you when he is ready, its hard i know but be patient with him he probably feels like its all his fault and god knows what elses is going through his head.
> Did you go back to the park hospital for the SA? i was just asking as you seemed to get the results very quick, we have decided not to travel all that way again we are going to our local dr.
> Do you think you might get a second opinion? i know i would.
> I really do hope things get better for you :hugs: xxClick to expand...

No we went to local doctors who refered us to southamton, the reason we got them quickly was because they sent results to doctor's and not the clinic. I phoned the clinic today and they going to get Lemberger to call us within a couple of days....... so see what he say's!! 
DF and i finally had a talk and he was talking about re-doing the op?? is he crazy to me that wasn't even an option!!! I thought he was ready to give up hope but turns out he's not. I feel so much better after talking to him. When's your SA hun? x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! I'm glad to hear you've had a chance to talk about things, it's very easy to think the worse about what he may have been feeling with him not tlaking to you, so I can imagine you're releaved now. The op can be re-done, Dr.Harriss at the park hospital (www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk) does alot of re-do's where people havn't had success after their first VR but I don't know whether it's something they'd do, knowing it was a fellow colleague?? :shrug: I can imagine they'd say to leave it a while anyway as things change so much within afew months and if you get a 2nd opinion on the SA or get tested again in 3months you may see that yourselves, but it's good that you know what DH is thinking and that he hasn't aborted plans of you guys having a family together :hugs: xxx


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> I have a copy of the results, they have put a comment on there saying...........
> 2x possible sperm seen in sample. Nothing moving and doubtful if they were even sperm. Certainly not enough for an ICSI cycle!!!
> Nice and to the point!!! I've never felt so distraught and lonely as i do right now, my partner wont even talk to me, since the results he's barely said two words to me, i know he must feel pretty crap right now but for him to not even want to talk to me makes me feel so much worse! He just wants to forget about it like its not happening, my whole world has been ripped apart and can think of nothing else, will this feeling ever go away???
> 
> Unfortunately men just dont like to talk, i know that doesnt help you any, im sure he will talk to you when he is ready, its hard i know but be patient with him he probably feels like its all his fault and god knows what elses is going through his head.
> Did you go back to the park hospital for the SA? i was just asking as you seemed to get the results very quick, we have decided not to travel all that way again we are going to our local dr.
> Do you think you might get a second opinion? i know i would.
> I really do hope things get better for you :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> No we went to local doctors who refered us to southamton, the reason we got them quickly was because they sent results to doctor's and not the clinic. I phoned the clinic today and they going to get Lemberger to call us within a couple of days....... so see what he say's!!
> DF and i finally had a talk and he was talking about re-doing the op?? is he crazy to me that wasn't even an option!!! I thought he was ready to give up hope but turns out he's not. I feel so much better after talking to him. When's your SA hun? x x xClick to expand...

Glad you have talked about things. Do you think you might go for a redo? I would wait and see what lemberger says before you make a decision, i dont know what the chances of a redo working is. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope lemberger can help you somehow. My DH went to his dr yesterday he has to take a sample to the hospital on the 6th of june (seems so far away) but the dr said we wont get our results for 2 days. my problem is if i have worked my dates out right the 6th of june is slap bang in the middle of my fertile few days. xxx


----------



## littlelou6

I will wait for him to call before making a decision, its not something to take lightly seeing as what we've been through already i dont know if i could put him through it all again just to get the same result. I'm thinking they will say do another SA in 3 months at least we've had the worst results so wont hurt to do it again. Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x x


----------



## tallybee

nicoley said:


> Hey all..my hubby had a reversal april 13th of this year..after 9 years of having a vasectomy..we have a 16 year old daughter a 10 year old boy annnnnd we are foster parents to a 10 month old...looking forward to ttc after af gets out of here..

Welcome to the thread! Wishing you all the best with the TTC! 

xx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou I'm glad you two have had a chat :hugs: The worst thing is not even being able to communicate and support each other xx

I've heard of VRs being redone before, I agree it needs looked into before going for it though. I really hope something can be done xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Grrr I can feel :witch: on her way for sure. Didn't stop me wasting a test today though :bfn: 

Silly cow that I am!!!!


----------



## chattyB

Ho hum ... Ive just waved goodbye to my lovely sis-in-law and my scrummy 18 week old nephew. I love them both to bits, supported SIL through her pregnancy and have known my nephew from his very first breath in the delivery room. Bit of a pointless post really, but days like today, seeing him smiling up at his mum and snuggling down for a feed, I want a baby of my own so much, it's like a physical pain!.

One day ladies ... One day it'll be our turn.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Ho hum ... Ive just waved goodbye to my lovely sis-in-law and my scrummy 18 week old nephew. I love them both to bits, supported SIL through her pregnancy and have known my nephew from his very first breath in the delivery room. Bit of a pointless post really, but days like today, seeing him smiling up at his mum and snuggling down for a feed, I want a baby of my own so much, it's like a physical pain!.
> 
> One day ladies ... One day it'll be our turn.

:hugs:

I know, I go to pieces whenever I see friends with their little teeny babies. There are pictures of me looking like mush holding friends' babies :wacko: I know I've done it before, and I do remember how hard work it is but I ache to do it again!!


----------



## tallybee

:witch: is really painful. Crap crappity crap. Here we go again :wacko:

xx :flow:


----------



## Wantingno3

tallybee said:


> :witch: is really painful. Crap crappity crap. Here we go again :wacko:
> 
> xx :flow:

Sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## cjones82

Well i am officially broody, not quite sure what has come over me but i have started knitting....... thats right i am knitting a blanket ready for when i get my :bfp: 
11dpo gonna test in the morning i cant wait any longer.


----------



## reversal

cjones82 said:


> Well i am officially broody, not quite sure what has come over me but i have started knitting....... thats right i am knitting a blanket ready for when i get my :bfp:
> 11dpo gonna test in the morning i cant wait any longer.

good luck I hope you get a bfp :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Well i am officially broody, not quite sure what has come over me but i have started knitting....... thats right i am knitting a blanket ready for when i get my :bfp:
> 11dpo gonna test in the morning i cant wait any longer.

Yep, :test:

Let us know :thumbup:

xx


----------



## tallybee

Wantingno3 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> :witch: is really painful. Crap crappity crap. Here we go again :wacko:
> 
> xx :flow:
> 
> Sorry honey :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank u hon. I knew it was coming but it's still pants when it does! OH says he's gonna try abstaining for about a week running up until my :) on the digi OPK thang, so we'll see if that buildup does anything good :wacko: Well we'll see if we manage it - we're both horny buggers we normally don't go a day without :sex: :rofl:

xx


----------



## cjones82

:-( :bfn: today. think DH was more gutted than me.
3 days until :witch: is due but doesnt feel like she is on her way.


----------



## chattyB

Fingers crossed for your BFP - you're not out 'til the witch shows her ugly face. Hubby and I are now on our "other" two week wait! The countdown to visit Dr Harris has begun.


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> Fingers crossed for your BFP - you're not out 'til the witch shows her ugly face. Hubby and I are now on our "other" two week wait! The countdown to visit Dr Harris has begun.

ChattyB's right! I got a :bfn: the day before I got my :bfp: fingers crossed she doesn't show!! xx

Yay Chatty! The other 2ww!! :dance: You must be so excited! Have you met him yet? We had our consultation with him the same day as the op, he was really nice. If you have any notes etc on DH that have anything to do with 'down there' take them with you. My DH had an op on one of his testicles back in 2005 following an injury and we took those notes and he was really appreciative and said that so many people don't and then the op takes longer than expected coz he wasn't aware of why there is scar tissue etc down there. He's really lovely! Wow, this time last year, we hadn't even booked the appointment or even knew we were going to have the money to do it!! It's been a whirlwind year so far!! :happydance::happydance: we wish you all the best!!


----------



## chattyB

We're having the consultation on the day of the op too. Great idea about previous notes - hubby had a hydrocele (sp?) in his early twenties so there's bound to be some additional scaring from that. It hadn't affected his fertility and he fathered 3 children after the op, all successful in the first month of trying. 

We're both getting very nervous and excited (and downright terrified according to hubby!) 

I'm seriously thinking about buying a microscope so we can check for swimmers ourselves occasionally ... Is that a bit obsessive???? Lol.


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> We're having the consultation on the day of the op too. Great idea about previous notes - hubby had a hydrocele (sp?) in his early twenties so there's bound to be some additional scaring from that. It hadn't affected his fertility and he fathered 3 children after the op, all successful in the first month of trying.
> 
> We're both getting very nervous and excited (and downright terrified according to hubby!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about buying a microscope so we can check for swimmers ourselves occasionally ... Is that a bit obsessive???? Lol.

I know exactly how you're feeling! It's a very surreal experience and it'll be here before you know it! :thumbup:

I guess you could buy a microscope, I hadn't thought of that, but there is alot more to it than sperm if you know what I mean as they look at motility and the morphology etc so even with loads of sperm, there could be none swimming or moving in the right direction etc. It's quite detailed what they look at. At the start of this thread there is a link to a thread called VR SPERM RESULTS, I think they go into quite alot of detial as to what they look for etc. I'm only saying as I'd imagine microscopes are quite pricey. xx


----------



## cjones82

chattyB said:


> We're having the consultation on the day of the op too. Great idea about previous notes - hubby had a hydrocele (sp?) in his early twenties so there's bound to be some additional scaring from that. It hadn't affected his fertility and he fathered 3 children after the op, all successful in the first month of trying.
> 
> We're both getting very nervous and excited (and downright terrified according to hubby!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about buying a microscope so we can check for swimmers ourselves occasionally ... Is that a bit obsessive???? Lol.

Lol I thought about that too but apparently it has to be a very powerful microscope!! We are entering our other 2ww as well 2 week tomorrow til SA


----------



## cjones82

Is 11dpo to late for implantation? I have been having pains in my lower right belly but not like normal AF cramps its like pinching, it actually really hurts :-(


----------



## redbubble

chattyB said:


> We're having the consultation on the day of the op too. Great idea about previous notes - hubby had a hydrocele (sp?) in his early twenties so there's bound to be some additional scaring from that. It hadn't affected his fertility and he fathered 3 children after the op, all successful in the first month of trying.
> 
> We're both getting very nervous and excited (and downright terrified according to hubby!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about buying a microscope so we can check for swimmers ourselves occasionally ... Is that a bit obsessive???? Lol.

We had ur consultation on the day of the op too. Mr Harriss was so nice and relaly put us at ease. DP has his SA on July 6. We're already ttc but both so nervous as well. DP has 2 children from an earlier relationship, so just hopng everythings still working right...
Ive had DP on wellman conception since a few days before his op. The 3 months between op & SA should be enough time for the vits to have started taking effect.

Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## redbubble

Has anybody's OH had any sall lumps or anything after VR?xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

yes my dh did like a gristle feeling? It is very common just part of the healing process x


----------



## chattyB

I'm planning on buying the wellman conception vits and some arnica for hubby tomorrow - are there any other recommended supplements he could try? Everyone seems to have different "recipes" ie, zinc, selenium, Vit C, maca etc etc. I'm pretty unsure to be honest, it would be an awful turnoff if hubby rattled when DTD :D


----------



## chattyB

cjones82 said:


> Is 11dpo to late for implantation? I have been having pains in my lower right belly but not like normal AF cramps its like pinching, it actually really hurts :-(

I'm not sure - I would've thought that at 11DPO, implantation is still possible - it could be that if you are pregnant, baby is just snuggling in deeper (here's hoping!!!)

From what I've read on B&B, many woman don't actually get their BFP until 15/16 DPO+. Don't rule it out just yet!! Good luck and bucketfulls of babydust!!!


----------



## tallybee

:dust:

Yeah I think anything's possible really :thumbup: It's such an inexact science!

I do think some lumpy bits are normal, as they heal too. 

All the best everyone!


----------



## cjones82

chattyB said:


> We're having the consultation on the day of the op too. Great idea about previous notes - hubby had a hydrocele (sp?) in his early twenties so there's bound to be some additional scaring from that. It hadn't affected his fertility and he fathered 3 children after the op, all successful in the first month of trying.
> 
> We're both getting very nervous and excited (and downright terrified according to hubby!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about buying a microscope so we can check for swimmers ourselves occasionally ... Is that a bit obsessive???? Lol.

I have actually just found a microscope on line lol its called micra male fertility test, it comes from america it looks like its a little microscope that you put a sample under and it show you 1.measurable sperm presence
2.sperm concentration/count
3.normal sperm motility
it cost about £100 though


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wellman has all those supplements in them hun. Id read a redbull before bed helps sperm too lol x


----------



## littlelou6

hi ladies, i hope your all well?
we're still waiting for the phonecall from Dr Lemberger!! Guess he's not in a rush to call. Having a really down day today :cry: having one of those days when you think the whole worrld is against you and feeling very sorry for myself!! I need to snap out of it. :growlmad:


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> hi ladies, i hope your all well?
> we're still waiting for the phonecall from Dr Lemberger!! Guess he's not in a rush to call. Having a really down day today :cry: having one of those days when you think the whole worrld is against you and feeling very sorry for myself!! I need to snap out of it. :growlmad:

:hugs: I cant believe he hasnt contacted you yet!! I would be interested to hear what he says if thats ok as we had same dr.


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i hope your all well?
> we're still waiting for the phonecall from Dr Lemberger!! Guess he's not in a rush to call. Having a really down day today :cry: having one of those days when you think the whole worrld is against you and feeling very sorry for myself!! I need to snap out of it. :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I cant believe he hasnt contacted you yet!! I would be interested to hear what he says if thats ok as we had same dr.Click to expand...

If he call's i will let you know what he says. xx


----------



## cjones82

Well i caved again and tested :bfn: 
:dohh: why do i do it to myself


----------



## nicoley

so i am going to try ovulation test strips this month...All this stuff is new to me..wont hurt knowing when im for surely ovulating...cd 5...will start them in 5 days i think...


----------



## tallybee

HI all! 

littlelou :hugs: it must be horrendous waiting! I really hope you get somewhere soon xx

cjones, I know what you mean, I've wasted countless tests so far :wacko: silly really but we can't help it can we :lol:

nicoley, yea sounds like a plan. I find the clear blue digital opk much easier to use, although it's pricey. you get a :) if it's positive and a plain circle if it's neg. Far easier than peering at lines to see which is darker lol.

That microscope thing sounds intriguing! I'd be tempted if it wasn't so dear :lol:

Sarah - a red bull before bed?? :rofl: he'd never sleep :shock::rofl:

xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> hi ladies, i hope your all well?
> we're still waiting for the phonecall from Dr Lemberger!! Guess he's not in a rush to call. Having a really down day today :cry: having one of those days when you think the whole worrld is against you and feeling very sorry for myself!! I need to snap out of it. :growlmad:

Hey! Sorry your feeling down today, but don't beat yourself up over feeling bad, they'll be good days and bad days :hugs: Did they say Dr Lemberger would call? It's just that I'm wondering whether he works the same as Dr.Harriss coz we handed in our SA (although it was back to the clinic) I phoned the next day and the receptionist gave me the results over the phone, with some tips on how to increase the number and about a week later, I received a letter from Dr. Harris. It basically said everything that the receptionist had said, but it was good to have it in writing and to have heard it from his lips. I'm wondering whether you'll get a letter if thats standard prcedure at that hospital??? :shrug:


----------



## nicoley

Our dr we used...wanted to book us in for the reversal 2 weekd after consult..lol..we had to push it up a bit so we could save up...lol..so sorry you are waiting so long..its so hard when you desire something as bad as we all do..praying for a quick call back...grrrr!!


----------



## cjones82

Has anyone considered buying these e-books? some say that apparently if you follow all their instructions you could get pregnant in 2 months? I no i should give it a little more time, I mean we havent even had SA done yet but im just gettin so impatient..... I want to be pregnant NOW lol.
I have asked my DH to move his SA back a week, i no we have been waiting long enough for it but i really dont want to miss the next cycle, i have worked the dates out and if the :witch: arrives when she is supposed to and i ovulated next when im supposed to our baby would be due 29th Feb 2012 what a date :laugh2: after all it only comes once every 4 years, and the 29th Feb was my grandads birthday (god rest his soul)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave:

There used to be a thread called 'the sperm meets egg plan' but I can't find it anywhere. It may be what you're talking about but there is alot of info on it, it's meant to be good! Here is a link I found https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
It's a step by step guide and was something I had in mind if we were going to be TTC for sometime. Hope it helps :thumbup: xx


----------



## cjones82

Definately going to give that a try on next cycle, unless of course the :witch: doesnt show up ths month.


----------



## chattyB

I'm pretty sure there's a sperm meets egg thread in the TTC forum at the moment - I've not read through it yet but there are other women on here trying it - might be worth a look? 

Well 2 weeks today, we'll be with Dr Harriss!


----------



## littlelou6

Dr Lemberger phoned this eve and he wants DF to have another SA in 2 months! He said wait and see what the next results say then he'll discuss other options.
live in hope we have the results here as they were sent to our doctors and not the clinic. I guess we will have to wait and see what the next results are! xx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> Dr Lemberger phoned this eve and he wants DF to have another SA in 2 months! He said wait and see what the next results say then he'll discuss other options.
> live in hope we have the results here as they were sent to our doctors and not the clinic. I guess we will have to wait and see what the next results are! xx

Sounds like he thinks there may be a change for the better if he's suggesting a repeat in 2 months hon :thumbup::hugs:

:dust:

xx


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> Dr Lemberger phoned this eve and he wants DF to have another SA in 2 months! He said wait and see what the next results say then he'll discuss other options.
> live in hope we have the results here as they were sent to our doctors and not the clinic. I guess we will have to wait and see what the next results are! xx

Well atleast he did ring. really hope something shows up on the next SA for you xx


----------



## cjones82

:cry: well the :witch: got me this morning!! Oh well on to the next cycle, me and DH have decided to try the SMEP but that does mean pushing his SA back maybe 2 weeks :-(


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> Dr Lemberger phoned this eve and he wants DF to have another SA in 2 months! He said wait and see what the next results say then he'll discuss other options.
> live in hope we have the results here as they were sent to our doctors and not the clinic. I guess we will have to wait and see what the next results are! xx

Hey that sounds promising. :thumbup: I bet you anything that the results have improved, it could have just been that your DF took abit longer to heal on the inside. So make sure you're getting loads of :sex: to get those :spermy: working!! I got my hubby to 'sort himself out' everyday when we wern't doing it as the dr told us to make sure we were doing it as much as poss and that seemd to do the trick...I must admit, I'd be very intrigued to se what my DH's results would be now as they were extremely poor back in Dec :shrug: xx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> :cry: well the :witch: got me this morning!! Oh well on to the next cycle, me and DH have decided to try the SMEP but that does mean pushing his SA back maybe 2 weeks :-(

Aw hon :hugs:

Best of luck with this next cycle xx


----------



## littlelou6

He said it doesn't class as a "failed" VR untill 6 months after the op as it has been known to come through later, he also said that he will discuss other options if there still no sperm after next SA so at least we will have some idea as to what the next step will be. DF is still adament he wants to re-do the op :wacko: but have sperm retreival done at same time :shrug: i really not sure myself as if it fails again that would be a chunk of money towards ICSI. What do you ladies think?? i need help in making a decision. Thank you all for your support through this difficult time i'd be lost without you :hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> :cry: well the :witch: got me this morning!! Oh well on to the next cycle, me and DH have decided to try the SMEP but that does mean pushing his SA back maybe 2 weeks :-(

Sorry af got you hun but its still early days after the op hopefully the SMEP works for you this month :hugs::hugs: x x


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> He said it doesn't class as a "failed" VR untill 6 months after the op as it has been known to come through later, he also said that he will discuss other options if there still no sperm after next SA so at least we will have some idea as to what the next step will be. DF is still adament he wants to re-do the op :wacko: but have sperm retreival done at same time :shrug: i really not sure myself as if it fails again that would be a chunk of money towards ICSI. What do you ladies think?? i need help in making a decision. Thank you all for your support through this difficult time i'd be lost without you :hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x

Really you need to wait and see what the next SA says, I know its going to seem like such a long wait for you and your DF.
See what dr lemberger suggests after your second SA there might be other avenues he can suggest rather than going through a re-do. Sorry i cant be anymore of a help :hugs: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

littlelou6 said:


> He said it doesn't class as a "failed" VR untill 6 months after the op as it has been known to come through later, he also said that he will discuss other options if there still no sperm after next SA so at least we will have some idea as to what the next step will be. DF is still adament he wants to re-do the op :wacko: but have sperm retreival done at same time :shrug: i really not sure myself as if it fails again that would be a chunk of money towards ICSI. What do you ladies think?? i need help in making a decision. Thank you all for your support through this difficult time i'd be lost without you :hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x

Aww hunny :hugs: well I would definitly say you shouldn't even be thinking about making any decision yet until you've had this other SA as you could be worrying about nothing. Keep TTC as normal these next few months then see what the SA brings, then IF needed, you could start looking at options etc and the DR will be there to help with options anyway and where to go on from there.....if you need to. PMA and low stress, get him on vits (wellman conception) and cranberry juice and regular :sperm: then at least you're covering all areas of increasing those :spermy: xx :thumbup: xx


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> He said it doesn't class as a "failed" VR untill 6 months after the op as it has been known to come through later, he also said that he will discuss other options if there still no sperm after next SA so at least we will have some idea as to what the next step will be. DF is still adament he wants to re-do the op :wacko: but have sperm retreival done at same time :shrug: i really not sure myself as if it fails again that would be a chunk of money towards ICSI. What do you ladies think?? i need help in making a decision. Thank you all for your support through this difficult time i'd be lost without you :hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't know hon... probably best off waiting till after the next SA and seeing what Dr thinks. I know it seems so long and so much waiting but... all the best xxx


----------



## littlelou6

I think waiting is the best option, i'm not going to hold out much hope for the next SA but at least we've had the worst result it cant get ant worse than this! :haha: will wait and see what the dr says after the next one :thumbup: x x x


----------



## chattyB

Good luck LL!, I agree with the others, maybe your OH just needs a little more time to heal. I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that the SA in a few months brings better news ((hugs))


----------



## tallybee

littlelou6 said:


> I think waiting is the best option, i'm not going to hold out much hope for the next SA but at least we've had the worst result it cant get ant worse than this! :haha: will wait and see what the dr says after the next one :thumbup: x x x

Yeah, it can be easy to get carried away making plans ahead of yourself, waiting is such a killer isn't it... :hugs: Wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Sorry for lack of communication of late, Ive just been down with hubbies results, it hit me very hard, as I didnt think I was as broody as I am and knowing that we may never get the baby we want together so desperately is very hard to cope with! 

Littlelou sorry to hear about your VR results, whilst my hubbie has sperm present he has no motility so they dont go anywhere, it is very hard to remain positive

I am not sure if you can refer sites on here, but I have posted on a site where a dr who really does know everything about sperm and vrs will try and help you out and advise what to do next, he truly is fantastic and has had alot of success rates with his tablets etc to take, if you wish to have then let me know and I will pm you

Other than that how is everyone else?

Mrsrich and live in hope, lovely to see you progressing in your pregnancy, all very exciting, time has gone so fast


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey Hunny, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down after hubbys results, try and keep up some level of PMA though as I found it really does work (I'm living proof) as you know my hubby only had 4% motility and although we felt exactly the same, we carried on with the attitude that 'it only takes one' and that seemed to work! :thumbup: Have a go at posting that link, that Dr sounds great and he'd be quite a help. Somebody links to other sites get pulled off but I've got loads on the front page of this thread that have all remained. If you post it and it stays up, I'll add it to the front page if you like! 
Thank you for your kind words, time is flying by which I'm so pleased about and everythings going well, so far so good! :thumbup:
Take care xx :hugs: xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> Hey Hunny, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down after hubbys results, try and keep up some level of PMA though as I found it really does work (I'm living proof) as you know my hubby only had 4% motility and although we felt exactly the same, we carried on with the attitude that *'it only takes one'* and that seemed to work! :thumbup: Have a go at posting that link, that Dr sounds great and he'd be quite a help. Somebody links to other sites get pulled off but I've got loads on the front page of this thread that have all remained. If you post it and it stays up, I'll add it to the front page if you like!
> Thank you for your kind words, time is flying by which I'm so pleased about and everythings going well, so far so good! :thumbup:
> Take care xx :hugs: xx

:thumbup:

You are an inspiration to the rest of us on here!


----------



## cjones82

Oh boy have i hit a brick wall tonight!! feeling so down and I dont no Why.


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hunny, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down after hubbys results, try and keep up some level of PMA though as I found it really does work (I'm living proof) as you know my hubby only had 4% motility and although we felt exactly the same, we carried on with the attitude that *'it only takes one'* and that seemed to work! :thumbup: Have a go at posting that link, that Dr sounds great and he'd be quite a help. Somebody links to other sites get pulled off but I've got loads on the front page of this thread that have all remained. If you post it and it stays up, I'll add it to the front page if you like!
> Thank you for your kind words, time is flying by which I'm so pleased about and everythings going well, so far so good! :thumbup:
> Take care xx :hugs: xx
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> You are an inspiration to the rest of us on here!Click to expand...

aww bless ya, thank you! :hugs: I'm just glad that I can help, as I certainly dont take it for granted at how lucky we were and know that all you ladies would do exactly the same for me, you're all so lovely and it will happen for you all :thumbup: xx :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hunny, :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down after hubbys results, try and keep up some level of PMA though as I found it really does work (I'm living proof) as you know my hubby only had 4% motility and although we felt exactly the same, we carried on with the attitude that *'it only takes one'* and that seemed to work! :thumbup: Have a go at posting that link, that Dr sounds great and he'd be quite a help. Somebody links to other sites get pulled off but I've got loads on the front page of this thread that have all remained. If you post it and it stays up, I'll add it to the front page if you like!
> Thank you for your kind words, time is flying by which I'm so pleased about and everythings going well, so far so good! :thumbup:
> Take care xx :hugs: xx
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> You are an inspiration to the rest of us on here!Click to expand...
> 
> aww bless ya, thank you! :hugs: I'm just glad that I can help, as I certainly dont take it for granted at how lucky we were and know that all you ladies would do exactly the same for me, you're all so lovely and it will happen for you all :thumbup: xx :dust: :dust: xxClick to expand...

:) Thanks hon, it really is so encouraging to know that it's not all about numbers and supposed success probabilities iykwim. xxxxxxx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Oh boy have i hit a brick wall tonight!! feeling so down and I dont no Why.

:hug:

xx


----------



## nicoley

So new to this whole ovulation strip stuff...I am CD10 today and had nothing on the test strips so guessing very soon the strip will be positive..I'm a very regular 27 day cycle...and I am almost positive I know when I ovulate but was curious to know forsure...
My friend is nursing still her son is coming on a year..so she did a ovulation strip this week and there was a faint line...I was reading on line that is considered a neg result and a positive result needs to be the same or darker in colour then the "c" line...does that sound right??
Also curious if you figured you have ovulated and take a ovulation strip a few days after and its still positive...would this happen?? And could it mean pregnancy??


----------



## live_in_hope

nicoley said:


> So new to this whole ovulation strip stuff...I am CD10 today and had nothing on the test strips so guessing very soon the strip will be positive..I'm a very regular 27 day cycle...and I am almost positive I know when I ovulate but was curious to know forsure...
> My friend is nursing still her son is coming on a year..so she did a ovulation strip this week and there was a faint line...I was reading on line that is considered a neg result and a positive result needs to be the same or darker in colour then the "c" line...does that sound right??
> Also curious if you figured you have ovulated and take a ovulation strip a few days after and its still positive...would this happen?? And could it mean pregnancy??

Hey! It took me ages to get used to using those ov tests. lol Yes, the line needs to be the same or darker than the other line. If I remember rightly when you get your + you can ov anytime from then to up to 12 hours later, so if you tested positive this morning, you may not ov until this evening (so basically as soon as you get your +, get busy :winkwink: ) lol You may still test + the day after aswell but if you keep getting positives it doesn't signify pregnancy as they are testing different hormones. The one tested when you ov is LH and one tested when you're pregnant is HCG. Another good way to indicate if your fertile is by looking at your cervical mucus...if it's stretchy and clearish, like egg white, then thats a good indicator too :thumbup: xx good luck hunny and make sure you get in loads of :sex: xx


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope said:


> nicoley said:
> 
> 
> So new to this whole ovulation strip stuff...I am CD10 today and had nothing on the test strips so guessing very soon the strip will be positive..I'm a very regular 27 day cycle...and I am almost positive I know when I ovulate but was curious to know forsure...
> My friend is nursing still her son is coming on a year..so she did a ovulation strip this week and there was a faint line...I was reading on line that is considered a neg result and a positive result needs to be the same or darker in colour then the "c" line...does that sound right??
> Also curious if you figured you have ovulated and take a ovulation strip a few days after and its still positive...would this happen?? And could it mean pregnancy??
> 
> Hey! It took me ages to get used to using those ov tests. lol Yes, the line needs to be the same or darker than the other line. If I remember rightly when you get your + you can ov anytime from then to up to 12 hours later, so if you tested positive this morning, you may not ov until this evening (so basically as soon as you get your +, get busy :winkwink: ) lol You may still test + the day after aswell but if you keep getting positives it doesn't signify pregnancy as they are testing different hormones. The one tested when you ov is LH and one tested when you're pregnant is HCG. Another good way to indicate if your fertile is by looking at your cervical mucus...if it's stretchy and clearish, like egg white, then thats a good indicator too :thumbup: xx good luck hunny and make sure you get in loads of :sex: xxClick to expand...

Yep you're right :thumbup: 

Nicoley I'm 26-27 days and my positives have been on CD12 or 13. I've been using the clearblue digital smiley one. Loads easier than peering at lines for their colour lol. They're pricey though and I'm down to my last stick so might have to go back to the line-staring thing afterwards :lol:


----------



## chattyB

I've just ordered a clear blue monitor - they're quite pricey but from what I've read, pretty accurate and give you highs and peaks for fertile days. I'm hoping to start using it after my next AF, I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> I've just ordered a clear blue monitor - they're quite pricey but from what I've read, pretty accurate and give you highs and peaks for fertile days. I'm hoping to start using it after my next AF, I'll let you know how I get on.

:thumbup:

I've heard they're good. Just can't really justify splurging on one :lol: It'll be interesting to see how you find it though! 

xx


----------



## tallybee

Gone a bit quiet in here.... how is everyone? xx


----------



## nicoley

Very positive ovulation strip today and I definitely have my ovulation cramp happening so it will be cycle day 15 tomorrow..now we wait!! This is our first official month of TTC so I'm not getting overly excited or anxious that it will happen this month..now we wait!!


----------



## chattyB

Exciting stuff! (bet I know what nicoley will be doing later lol). Hubby and I will be at that stage soon I hope ... He has his op on Monday! Just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start peeing on sticks.

God I'm SO nervous/scared/excited about Monday! I'm also worried that with all the excitement and build up to the "big day", the period of time between the op and when/if we conceive will be an anti-climax (in a "when will it happen!!) kind of way.

Good luck and babydust ladies!!


----------



## cjones82

Ok ladies i have a question for you, does anyone know if Amitriptyline is safe to take when you are TTC? I have tried to look on line but cant get a clear answer, some say its ok some say not, It is an anti-depressant incase anyone didnt know, Back in October i had shingles and unfortunatley i still suffer with the after pain (PHN) I have been to the dr several times about it but there is no real cure for it, these tablets i have are supposed to help, i got them back in December when we werent really trying as DH hadnt had op, and they did work i am only on a small dose it is 1-2 tablets (10mg each) before bed and thats all i take none during the day just at night. I have found if i take them for a couple of nights the pain does then go away for a few weeks but then comes back, the pain usually starts around the time of the :witch: i dont know but maybe they are linked. sorry i know im dragging on a bit now, I would be grateful of any advice anyone has, Just a bit worried this month as i had to take some last night the pain got to much and i am due to ovulate soon. 


:dust: to all TTC


----------



## tallybee

nicoley said:


> Very positive ovulation strip today and I definitely have my ovulation cramp happening so it will be cycle day 15 tomorrow..now we wait!! This is our first official month of TTC so I'm not getting overly excited or anxious that it will happen this month..now we wait!!

:wohoo:

Get :sex: :winkwink:

:dust:

xx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Ok ladies i have a question for you, does anyone know if Amitriptyline is safe to take when you are TTC? I have tried to look on line but cant get a clear answer, some say its ok some say not, It is an anti-depressant incase anyone didnt know, Back in October i had shingles and unfortunatley i still suffer with the after pain (PHN) I have been to the dr several times about it but there is no real cure for it, these tablets i have are supposed to help, i got them back in December when we werent really trying as DH hadnt had op, and they did work i am only on a small dose it is 1-2 tablets (10mg each) before bed and thats all i take none during the day just at night. I have found if i take them for a couple of nights the pain does then go away for a few weeks but then comes back, the pain usually starts around the time of the :witch: i dont know but maybe they are linked. sorry i know im dragging on a bit now, I would be grateful of any advice anyone has, Just a bit worried this month as i had to take some last night the pain got to much and i am due to ovulate soon.
> 
> 
> :dust: to all TTC

Hi hon :)

I'm afraid I don't know about amitriptyline, I do know that people are told that others eg citalopram are relatively safe and many are advised to stay on them all the way through ttc, pregnancy and bf as the benefits outweigh the risks. I'd have to say discussin it with the dr that prescribed the tablets or if there's a gp at your surgery who is particularly good with ttc/pregnancy related things. Sorry I can't be of more help xx


----------



## Wantingno3

Hi ladies:hugs:

How is everyone?

I'm 9dpo today, chart is in my sig. Not feeling myself today, feel like I'm coming down with a bug :( xx


----------



## cjones82

chattyB said:


> Exciting stuff! (bet I know what nicoley will be doing later lol). Hubby and I will be at that stage soon I hope ... He has his op on Monday! Just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start peeing on sticks.
> 
> God I'm SO nervous/scared/excited about Monday! I'm also worried that with all the excitement and build up to the "big day", the period of time between the op and when/if we conceive will be an anti-climax (in a "when will it happen!!) kind of way.
> 
> Good luck and babydust ladies!!


Wishing you and your hubby lots of luck for Monday and for the future hope you get your :bfp: soon :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Wantingno3 said:


> Hi ladies:hugs:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, chart is in my sig. Not feeling myself today, feel like I'm coming down with a bug :( xx


Looking promising! I've everything crossed that your temps keep rising and you get your BFP very soon!


----------



## Wantingno3

Morning girls! Feeling very hot here, had another temp rise! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

:dust: all!

I've been feeling quite down about it all again as it seems so hopeless. We've been doing everything right for a friggin year and nothing :(

It's so frustrating


----------



## tallybee

Wantingno3 said:


> Morning girls! Feeling very hot here, had another temp rise! :thumbup::happydance:

Good stuff! xx


----------



## chattyB

tallybee said:


> :dust: all!
> 
> I've been feeling quite down about it all again as it seems so hopeless. We've been doing everything right for a friggin year and nothing :(
> 
> It's so frustrating

:hugs: Don't lose hope huni, it'll happen eventually! PMA!


----------



## chattyB

Wantingno3 said:


> Morning girls! Feeling very hot here, had another temp rise! :thumbup::happydance:


Ooohhhh! 10DPO ... When are you planning on testing? I'm getting all excited about a WAGS VR new BFP!

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## tallybee

Yea I reckon our group must be due another :bfp: very soon! C'mon!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Yea I reckon our group must be due another :bfp: very soon! C'mon!! xx

definitly!! :thumbup: I can feel it in the air!! XX


----------



## nicoley

okey doke..heres my question (geez you would think i was trying for our first...) soooo I got a very positive opk on the morning of June 1 (darker then the before) and I also had my right side ovulation cramp...I went to bed with the cramp woke up with out it so I am figuring I ovulated during the night...I am trying to figure out if I am dpo 1 or dpo 2 today...


----------



## nicoley

ohhh by the way..I WILL TAKE THAT BFP TALLY BEE!! lol Bring it!!


----------



## Wantingno3

I'll be testing tomorrow morning I think xx


----------



## nicoley

how ya been feelin wantingno3??


----------



## Wantingno3

nicoley said:


> how ya been feelin wantingno3??

Fine up until yesterday when I started with nausea in the morning and immense hunger in the evening!


----------



## Wantingno3

Just done an ic
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/8121a07b.jpg


----------



## nicoley

my screen is filthy what does it show??


----------



## Wantingno3

There was a faint line after about 3 mins, looks a bit darker now dry. It is very faint though but I am only 10dpo


----------



## nicoley

ohhhhh really!! how long have you ttc??


----------



## Wantingno3

He had the reversal 9th march, 11 months post vasectomy


----------



## nicoley

thats very exciting...we had our vr april 13th nearly 10 years after vasectomy..:/


----------



## Wantingno3

Good luck Hun. I'm not convinced atm so will test again tomorrow xx


----------



## nicoley

looks very hopeful tho...looking forward to seeing results tomorrow...good luck!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Wantingno3 said:


> Good luck Hun. I'm not convinced atm so will test again tomorrow xx

Hey! I did an ic at 10dpo too and i wasn't sure so I did another at 11dpo and there was the faintest line and so I retested with a FRER a couple hours later and there was my whopper of a :bfp: I shall look forward to the update 2moro!! :dance: xx


----------



## Wantingno3

Thanks, was your ic anything like mine?
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/8121a07b.jpg


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

fx for you hun, Your temps look great too!

i tested at 9dpo and got a neg but tested again at 11dpo and got a strong pos.. sending you :dust: x


----------



## chattyB

I'm pretty sure I can see a really faint line there! .... So I'm tentatively saying "CONGRATULATIONS!!!"

Looking forwards to seeing pics of that line getting darker over the next few days!


----------



## nicoley

oh wow i looked at wantingno3 chart holey moley looks confusing...would like to try it tho...maybe next month..


----------



## live_in_hope

yep! :thumbup: I'd say it was pretty much the same. What I did, was put my finger over the first line so I wasn't imagining a 2nd line from looking at the other one if you know what I mean... and I still thought I was able to see something, although really really faint!! good luck!! :dust: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

nicoley said:


> oh wow i looked at wantingno3 chart holey moley looks confusing...would like to try it tho...maybe next month..

Lol, it's very daunting and looks very complicated, but it isn't really. once you know how it's pretty straight forward, the only thing you have to remember is temp 1st thing every morning (before getting out of bed) and take it the same way each time (i got on much better when I took it vaginally, it was alot more accurate). I found it alot of fun actually xx


----------



## Wantingno3

FR
https://i54.tinypic.com/2u9nznk.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/032a8963.jpg


----------



## Wantingno3

Ic
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/ce5d8e06.jpg


----------



## Wantingno3

this mornings
https://i56.tinypic.com/119qkp5.jpg


----------



## chattyB

Definitely getting clearer! I'm so happy for you both! I'm smiling and daydreaming of the day hubby and I are able to post pictures just like yours.


----------



## Wantingno3

Do you think I'm pregnant then? :think:


----------



## Wantingno3

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/19092222.jpg


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh :dance: looks pretty good!! Can't see anything on the FRER but definitly on the IC and obviously the clearblue!! :thumbup: and I'd read in the past that the clearblue one's don't normally say you are pregnant if you test too early, so if the clearblue says so, then thats a pretty good thing!!! :dance: :dance: xx


----------



## cjones82

WOW looking good on those tests!!!
I think my ovulation test was positive today so gotta get busy for the next 3 days! have ovulated early though.


----------



## Wantingno3

Tonights frer!
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/11631d28.jpg


----------



## nicoley

woohoo...lookin good wantingno3!!


----------



## tallybee

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:

Congratulations Wantingno3 I'd say there's no doubt about it now! You must be made up xxx


----------



## Wantingno3

Thanks! It's starting to sink in now after about 15 positive tests lined up! Wasn't expecting it so soon, it was only our second cycle, and the first we completely missed my ov date x


----------



## albigbump

Hi, my now hubby had his reversal 4 years ago, he has 3 children with his ex. Having spent 2 years trying and with age against me I was on the I'd started to accept a future without kids. We got married in October :cloud9:last year and discovered on honeymoon that I was pregnant. Felt like a miracle x


----------



## chattyB

2nd cycle? WOW that was quick!! Do you mind me asking how long after his vasectomy did your OH have the reversal? 

Congratulations again! There's no disputing your BFP now - when is baby due?


----------



## Wantingno3

chattyB said:


> 2nd cycle? WOW that was quick!! Do you mind me asking how long after his vasectomy did your OH have the reversal?
> 
> Congratulations again! There's no disputing your BFP now - when is baby due?

11 months between vasectomy and reversal. Due valentines day!


----------



## wannabeprego

Wantingno3 said:


> Tonights frer!
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/11631d28.jpg

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Wantingno3 said:


> Tonights frer!
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/11631d28.jpg

OH YESSSS!! You did it girly!! woooo!! :wohoo: I shall update the first page!! Let this be the start of the next wave of BFP's on here!! :thumbup: xxxx congratulations!!! xx aww and due valentines day too!! :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

albigbump said:


> Hi, my now hubby had his reversal 4 years ago, he has 3 children with his ex. Having spent 2 years trying and with age against me I was on the I'd started to accept a future without kids. We got married in October :cloud9:last year and discovered on honeymoon that I was pregnant. Felt like a miracle x

Congratulations!!! :dance: Thats great news!! and on your honeymoon too, how exciting!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wantingno3

live_in_hope said:


> Wantingno3 said:
> 
> 
> Tonights frer!
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/11631d28.jpg
> 
> OH YESSSS!! You did it girly!! woooo!! :wohoo: I shall update the first page!! Let this be the start of the next wave of BFP's on here!! :thumbup: xxxx congratulations!!! xx aww and due valentines day too!! :cloud9: xxxxClick to expand...



Hehe thank you I feel so special with my name on the front page :happydance:


----------



## nicoley

Hey all you charters..Just curious where is the best spot to go to get a chart started..and when do I start one??


----------



## live_in_hope

not sure what you mean about the best spot to get started?? you can start one at anytime, but it's best to start at the start of your cycle or if you're temping vaginally, start when you finish your period. I used fertility friend that was ace! :thumbup:

ps, I've updated the front page! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*wantingno3*
on her :bfp: 
* 12 weeks after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR- 9/3/11.  4/6/11*​


----------



## nicoley

oh sorry..I just meant is there a website that you guys go to to start a chart??


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yes fertility friend most people use. It's free but there are certain bits that require a membership, you can pay a month at a time or 3months at a time or for a year I think. I paid month by month as I was the optimistic type, then when we got our results I paid for 3months, then 2weeks later got my BFP :dohh: lol xx


----------



## chattyB

albigbump said:


> Hi, my now hubby had his reversal 4 years ago, he has 3 children with his ex. Having spent 2 years trying and with age against me I was on the I'd started to accept a future without kids. We got married in October :cloud9:last year and discovered on honeymoon that I was pregnant. Felt like a miracle x


Congratulations! You must be on cloud nine!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Congratulations, happy and healthy 9mths to you hun....


I really recommend charting nicoley! www.fertilityfriend.com


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks for adding the link, I should have done that too!! cheers! :thumbup: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

albigbump said:


> Hi, my now hubby had his reversal 4 years ago, he has 3 children with his ex. Having spent 2 years trying and with age against me I was on the I'd started to accept a future without kids. We got married in October :cloud9:last year and discovered on honeymoon that I was pregnant. Felt like a miracle x

Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chattyB

GAH! That's us just leaving for our "big day" .... 5am BLEEURGH! Oh well, it's all good practice for those early morning feeds with our future LO.

Very exciting to know that by tonight, we'll be officially TTC instead of WTT and one step closer to our dream.

Babydust!!


----------



## live_in_hope

wooo!!! :wohoo: good luck hunny!! It'll be fine!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cjones82

chattyB said:


> GAH! That's us just leaving for our "big day" .... 5am BLEEURGH! Oh well, it's all good practice for those early morning feeds with our future LO.
> 
> Very exciting to know that by tonight, we'll be officially TTC instead of WTT and one step closer to our dream.
> 
> Babydust!!

Good luck to you, everything will be fine :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Yay good luck - I'm sure all will go well! :hug:


----------



## Wantingno3

chattyB said:


> GAH! That's us just leaving for our "big day" .... 5am BLEEURGH! Oh well, it's all good practice for those early morning feeds with our future LO.
> 
> Very exciting to know that by tonight, we'll be officially TTC instead of WTT and one step closer to our dream.
> 
> Babydust!!



Best of luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

chattyB said:


> GAH! That's us just leaving for our "big day" .... 5am BLEEURGH! Oh well, it's all good practice for those early morning feeds with our future LO.
> 
> Very exciting to know that by tonight, we'll be officially TTC instead of WTT and one step closer to our dream.
> 
> Babydust!!

Good luck hun:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> GAH! That's us just leaving for our "big day" .... 5am BLEEURGH! Oh well, it's all good practice for those early morning feeds with our future LO.
> 
> Very exciting to know that by tonight, we'll be officially TTC instead of WTT and one step closer to our dream.
> 
> Babydust!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/luck-1.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/TheShamrockIrishThreeleafClover.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls, I hope you ladies are all doing well...:flower:

Well I have been testing in the 2WW and getting the faint second lines... I still dont know what to think just yet...but today I will be buying some FRER's at the grocery store when i go shopping and will test in a day or two with FMU so wish me luck...

Take a look at my testing thread if you get a chance and let me know what you ladies think...:winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nyone-see-anything-updated-test-page-4-a.html


----------



## Wantingno3

Today's tests 

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/bfcc25f4.jpg

Still in shock!


----------



## littlelou6

Good luck chattyB i'm sure it'll all be fine! FX'd for you, let us know how it goes x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Wantingno3 said:


> Today's tests
> 
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/bfcc25f4.jpg
> 
> Still in shock!

Wow, beautiful lines!!!:thumbup: Congrats on your :bfp:!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Wantingno3 said:


> Today's tests
> 
> 
> 
> Still in shock!

Really happy for you :)

I don't want to seem like a total cow, and don't want to upset anyone at all but a while ago on this thread there was talk about big bfp talk not being great on this bit because a lot of ladies on here are really struggling with the disappointment of it not happening for us, I know that at least one of us wags posted links to the bfp announcements threads to avoid upset :thumbup:

Sorry if I have been out of line :flower:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

There is a pregnant after vr thread wantingno3 come on over xx


----------



## littlelou6

Wantingno3 said:


> Today's tests
> 
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s113/clairescunny55/bfcc25f4.jpg
> 
> Still in shock!

Congrats on your BFP wantingno3! x x


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies how are you all? I was feeling slightly more optamistic about things but then yesterday a friend told me she was prego, I really would be happy for her if it had been planned and her relationship with her partner wasn't an abussive one! Obviously i will be supporting her whatever decision she makes but it still hurts if you know what i mean? I mean there's me trying everything To get pregnant and then she makes one mistake and hey presto! Sorry for my rant ladies x x x


----------



## tallybee

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> There is a pregnant after vr thread wantingno3 come on over xx

:thumbup:

I didn't want to make u girls feel unwelcome in here at all, we said all along that it's nice for PMA to see successes but it was just getting a bit much all those pics popping up and for those who've been really struggling it maybe a bit like salt in the wounds, holy crap I'd love to have had a bfp as soon as youse have and wouldn't want anyone marring my elation either, but...

I'm not dealing with this long term disappointment so well and it's tough xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

The next group to join after bfp


----------



## tallybee

Hopefully a few more of us will be able to join you there soon :thumbup: 

Anyone got any ideas what could be causing the copious amounts of cm I'm getting at the mo? I feel like I've wet myself, I'm using a pantyliner!! :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies! We're home!

The op itself went well, Dr Harris described it as "difficult" but was able to join both sides, vas to vas :thumbup: Hubby had a bilateral hydrocele operation 20 odd years ago that had left scar tissue but we'd already warned Dr H so he was expecting the op to be a little more challenging.

Hubby was taken down last from a list of 7 .... Which meant LOTS of waiting around. We had breakfast on the way there at 7am, got admitted at 12.30, waited around in the room until 2pm when we met Dr H for the first time (lovely lovely man!), then was given a cuppa and told to wait as OH wasn't in the first 2 going to theatre - but wasn't sure when he'd be operated on. Cue lots of tummy rumbles, wall climbing and pulling out of hair. Hubby eventually got taken down to theatres at 6.50pm which meant that by the time I was able to leave him, I'd missed the dinner time at the hospital restaurant:growlmad:

I waited outside (fresh air!) whilst I awaited his return from theatres and met a lovely lady whose hubby was also having his VR - I've told her about BnB so I'm hoping she'll find it and join us, with everything going on, I didn't get chance to swap numbers which is a shame :(

I was absolutely ravenous by this point but far too nervous to eat - just as well because the local Pizza Hut wouldn't deliver and I didn't want to wander across to the pub on my lonesome (Nelly no-mates :haha:)

Hubby arrived back on the ward at 8.15pm still absolutely spaced out and mumbling "damn! I gotta get me some more of whatever it was they gave me" 
(gotta love the morphine huh??), ordered sweets and chocolates, then promptly fell asleep for twenty minutes, giving me the time to drive to the petrol garage a few miles away to stock up on sandwiches and said sweets. 

Hubby eventually woke up and was like a bear with sore - well, bits! Starving hungry with a pout any toddler would be proud of .... was not impressed by the fact he wasn't allowed any painkillers until he'd had his dinner. I had to chase up his dinner at 11.30pm as they'd forgotten about it, then it arrived stone cold with only half of what he'd ordered :growlmad: I had to make do with sandwiches from the garage.

We're pleased it's over with now and hubby can heal at home - we didn't realise it until today, but waiting for the operation was pretty stressful in itself. 

SO - I'd recommend Dr. Harriss for the VR but my advise to anyone booking their VR with BMI Park Hospital would be;

1. Be prepared for a long wait! Go armed with pre-packed food so that you're able to eat something if you've missed the restaurant opening times. The Burnt Stump pub is supposed to serve lovely food though if you're brave enough to go alone.

2. Take plenty of change!! They have coffee machines but drinks from them are 70 pence each .... and they don't give change if (like me) you only have 1 pound coins.

3. Look into local hotels - I booked a room at the hospital for £50 and the bed wasn't the most comfy! (plastic covered duvets, pillows, matresses ect) Breakfast isn't included and, being a hospital, is quite noisy throughout the night.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey!! Glad it all went well and both sides were reattached!! :thumbup: Your hubby was exactly the same as mine. We weren't told where on the list we were, but we must have been last, we got there at 11:3am and like your Hubby, mine went down at 6:50 too!! But didn't return until 8:40. I went down at 6:30 to get something to eat thinking we had ages left to wait and as I came back up the stairs, he was walking down the corridor looking like a small child on their 1st day of school! Bless him, he thought I was going to miss him, his face lit up when he saw me, he looked so worried. I gave him a kiss n cuddle and off he went. I ended up staying with him until midnight then went home and picked him up the next morning. It's amazing to think that your DHs bits will heal and you'll be at it within as little as 2weeks!! it's amazing isn't it? I oubt you've seen it yet, but its a shocker!! :shock: but it heals so quickly, make sure you follow the guidance, keep it clean etc and loosen the strap as when it started swelling, the strap was causing my hubby the most pain as it was digging in. The brave man didn't take any pain killers until 2days after :shock: and that was because of the strap digging in! :shrug: lol xxx


----------



## chattyB

Lol WHAT is that strap all about? It looks like a bondage aid! I've already been joking that I'll stick it through the wash with black dylon and he can wear it again on our TTC journey .... I may even sew on some sequins and bells lol (you can imagine the reaction I got *lots of sweary words*

Dr Harriss came to check on him this a.m and asked him, tentatively, how he was feeling, checked the wound, then proclaimed "oh! I was expecting more swelling than that" .... I think he must've been rather brutal in surgery. Hubby was all affronted and said "he thinks I've got tiny man bits! and that's when they're swollen!!" I tried really hard not to snigger, said lots of nice wife things and tried to sooth his bruised ... ego. I'm sure I'd qualify for a VR WAGS Oscar or something like that hahaha

I love him even more for doing this for us (proud wifey!)


----------



## live_in_hope

awwww bless ya!! It is a wonderful feeling isn't it, knowing that they've gone through that for us :hugs: funnily enough, Dr H said the exact same thing to us about expecting more swelling and bruising than that!!?? Maybe it's a way of making them feel better? I was gobsmacked as I thought it looked horrific, like 'it' was wearing a black polo neck!! :haha: as only the top was the normal colour. lol


----------



## chattyB

He doesn't seem to have a great deal of bruising/swelling yet, but no doubt that'll happen soon enough :( 

I've been making sure he's taking his Arnica every two hours and he's also taking paracetamol and ibuprofen regularly to stop him getting too sore. He's lounging in bed, working from his laptop for the next few days.

I can't believe that we'll be able to TTC in a few weeks - AF will be arriving tomorrow so I'll get to play with my CBFM! 

If somebody had told me 2 years ago that I'd be getting all excited about VRs and peeing on sticks - I would've said they were insane lol


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Lol WHAT is that strap all about? It looks like a bondage aid! I've already been joking that I'll stick it through the wash with black dylon and he can wear it again on our TTC journey .... I may even sew on some sequins and bells lol (you can imagine the reaction I got *lots of sweary words*
> 
> Dr Harriss came to check on him this a.m and asked him, tentatively, how he was feeling, checked the wound, then proclaimed "oh! I was expecting more swelling than that" .... I think he must've been rather brutal in surgery. Hubby was all affronted and said "he thinks I've got tiny man bits! and that's when they're swollen!!" I tried really hard not to snigger, said lots of nice wife things and tried to sooth his bruised ... ego. I'm sure I'd qualify for a VR WAGS Oscar or something like that hahaha
> 
> I love him even more for doing this for us (proud wifey!)

:rofl:

So happy for u that it's done now and all

xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congrats all done now... Next bit is the fun bit lol...
My dh said exact same thing urs did when he came round. Luckily my dh went down at 8.30am and was back by 10.30am ish and we got discharged at 3pm. His balls were bruised and very swollen and looked as if they had had a nip n tuck after lol x


----------



## live_in_hope

Oh yes! My DH is really impressed with his new found 'firmness' he said it's like they've had a face lift!! :haha: It's mad coz the wound where all the stitching is looks a right mess but even after a short time it disappears and there's no sign of even a scar!! amazing!! lol xx


----------



## chattyB

Bless! The swelling and bruising have now started - he's currently sporting a "tiger stripe" pattern in fetching purple/blue/black colours! I wanted to take photos but he's put his foot down :(. Pity - that would've been one for the family album ;)


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Bless! The swelling and bruising have now started - he's currently sporting a "tiger stripe" pattern in fetching purple/blue/black colours! I wanted to take photos but he's put his foot down :(. Pity - that would've been one for the family album ;)

:haha:

John took a pic of his on his phone cos one of the guys at work kept taking the piss wanting to see it :shock:


----------



## live_in_hope

lol, men!! I got some piccys of DH but I darn't put them on the net!! Dont know why I took them really, doubt we'll ever show anybody!! xx


----------



## chattyB

I had thought of putting a photo in my "baby diary" so that if we ate lucky enough to conceive, the baby will be able to see the length we went to, to have him/her ... But then it'll probably be waaaaay too embarrassing to show anyone!

I'm still starting my diary though - even if it's just for me to look back on in years to come!


----------



## live_in_hope

I did one too!! :thumbup: I have got piccys in it from the day of the op but they aren't of those bits! lol. It was my DHs b'day the day he had his op (poor fella) so I've got a pic of him opening some of his prezzies and with a small cake (all of which he can barely remember as he had just come round from his op and still under the influence of morphine!) :haha: I put banners and balloons around the room too, it was a good job I took the pics as he has no recollection of my efforts! lol xxxx


----------



## waitingmids

well after 1 1/2 years of trying post vas reversal the last sperm tests a few months ago came back very high antibodies results.We are going to pick docs brains tomorrow from what i've read they don't give out steroid treatment anymore as the side effects are to high so i'm thinking IUI ? have any of you been in same possition and tried it ? did NHS cover IUI ? .I m really reluctant to go IVF , pump myself full of hormones have operation when I'm healthy.but it seems to be the only option or sperm donnor ??? are any of you struggling with the same dilema ? at 37 i don't have time to keep waiting for that elussive 1 good swimmer.


----------



## nicoley

K so I wasn't going to say anything but I am 6 or 7 dpo..and yesterday and today I have felt like I have done a hundred crunches...it comes and goes..bb's starting hurting yesterday but my bb's do get sore prior to AF...I am likely feeling absolutely everything because I want to be pg...its very soon..been about 9weeks since the surgery...I'm such a symptom spotter...lol!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

waitingmids said:


> well after 1 1/2 years of trying post vas reversal the last sperm tests a few months ago came back very high antibodies results.We are going to pick docs brains tomorrow from what i've read they don't give out steroid treatment anymore as the side effects are to high so i'm thinking IUI ? have any of you been in same possition and tried it ? did NHS cover IUI ? .I m really reluctant to go IVF , pump myself full of hormones have operation when I'm healthy.but it seems to be the only option or sperm donnor ??? are any of you struggling with the same dilema ? at 37 i don't have time to keep waiting for that elussive 1 good swimmer.

sorry to hear about your results being high in anti-bodies. :nope: But to offer some hope and encouragement, 'reversal' had high levels of anti-bodies and is now pregnant and I know 'seoj' and 'seejay' both had IUI and are also now pregnant. Maybe it'll be worth having a word with them, to see how similar their situations were to yours? :shrug: keep trying though as you never know, that 1 little :spermy: might catch you unawares! :dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

nicoley said:


> K so I wasn't going to say anything but I am 6 or 7 dpo..and yesterday and today I have felt like I have done a hundred crunches...it comes and goes..bb's starting hurting yesterday but my bb's do get sore prior to AF...I am likely feeling absolutely everything because I want to be pg...its very soon..been about 9weeks since the surgery...I'm such a symptom spotter...lol!!!

ususally different means good! :thumbup: so you never know! I shall keep my fingers crossed for you and don't think just coz the op was 9 weeks ago that it's too early! If you look on the front page, I think there's a few. MRSRICH got her bfp after 9 weeks and Leafygreenmum got hers after 7weeks!!! :shock: xx good luck!!


----------



## chattyB

I've got everything (including ankles due to hubby's op on Monday ;) ) firmly crossed for you getting your BFP next week! I have butterflies in my tummy now! 

Babydust!


----------



## chattyB

waitingmids said:


> well after 1 1/2 years of trying post vas reversal the last sperm tests a few months ago came back very high antibodies results.We are going to pick docs brains tomorrow from what i've read they don't give out steroid treatment anymore as the side effects are to high so i'm thinking IUI ? have any of you been in same possition and tried it ? did NHS cover IUI ? .I m really reluctant to go IVF , pump myself full of hormones have operation when I'm healthy.but it seems to be the only option or sperm donnor ??? are any of you struggling with the same dilema ? at 37 i don't have time to keep waiting for that elussive 1 good swimmer.

I've not been in the same situation and hubby is only 3 days post op, good luck and don't give up!!

Babydust!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> lol, men!! I got some piccys of DH but I darn't put them on the net!! Dont know why I took them really, doubt we'll ever show anybody!! xx

I took pictures too lol lol, they wont ever get shown though lol.. i kept his room number and sign and his hospital band, thought it would be nice to show our lil man how we began to make him xx



nicoley said:


> K so I wasn't going to say anything but I am 6 or 7 dpo..and yesterday and today I have felt like I have done a hundred crunches...it comes and goes..bb's starting hurting yesterday but my bb's do get sore prior to AF...I am likely feeling absolutely everything because I want to be pg...its very soon..been about 9weeks since the surgery...I'm such a symptom spotter...lol!!!


Yes i got my bfp at 9weeks after op ... fx for you x


----------



## cjones82

ok im a little worried today, i believe i am 5dpo as i ovulated early this month, and late last night and this morning when i went to the loo there was a little bit of blood on the tp sorry for tmi, i had been cramping alot yesterday but i was only 4dpo its to early for implantation, is there something wrong with me?


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> ok im a little worried today, i believe i am 5dpo as i ovulated early this month, and late last night and this morning when i went to the loo there was a little bit of blood on the tp sorry for tmi, i had been cramping alot yesterday but i was only 4dpo its to early for implantation, is there something wrong with me?

Sorry I don't know hon, this whole TTC malarkey is still a mystery to me, my body plays tricks on me I swear! Hope you're ok xx

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

cjones82 said:


> ok im a little worried today, i believe i am 5dpo as i ovulated early this month, and late last night and this morning when i went to the loo there was a little bit of blood on the tp sorry for tmi, i had been cramping alot yesterday but i was only 4dpo its to early for implantation, is there something wrong with me?


Firstly dont worry! my body changed when i was ttc, i read about a short luteal phase defect and that vitamin b6 complex 50mg can help, so i started taking it to increase my luteal phase (the amount of dpo - they say you need atleast 10dpo before period to concieve) and got my bfp the next cycle.

There is a thread on here about it hun i'll find the link for you x

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/12563-vitamin-b6-lengthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## nicoley

Oh jeepers I don't know..Its likely all in my head..my hubby had his vas 10 yrs ago..I think I'm anxious and blowin up every symptom I feel...I guess I will know for sure soon enough..


----------



## cjones82

Thanks for the info i have been taking conception tablets for 3 months now which have vitamin b6 in but i will check the dose and maybe take more if needed. Its still happening but only when i wipe it a very small amount of pink blood, I have been all sorts of sites today to see what else it could be and i found some sites that say implantation can take place in as little as 3 day, how true that is i dont know would be nice if it was, usually after O i get very sore bbs that how i know i have ovulated they did start to hurt 5 days ago but not half as much as they usually do. Then on the other hand i wonder if it could be stress related?? DH has SA Monday and obviously very nervous about that. Its all getting to much now, so much wishful thinking praying for a miracle


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Thanks for the info i have been taking conception tablets for 3 months now which have vitamin b6 in but i will check the dose and maybe take more if needed. Its still happening but only when i wipe it a very small amount of pink blood, I have been all sorts of sites today to see what else it could be and i found some sites that say implantation can take place in as little as 3 day, how true that is i dont know would be nice if it was, usually after O i get very sore bbs that how i know i have ovulated they did start to hurt 5 days ago but not half as much as they usually do. Then on the other hand i wonder if it could be stress related?? DH has SA Monday and obviously very nervous about that. Its all getting to much now, so much wishful thinking praying for a miracle

:hugs:

Google can be ace but isn't it awful getting so much different, conflicting info about it all... :hugs2:

I've had all sorts of weird symptoms since TTC and I do think stress has a lot to do with it... also that we're noticing things more iykwim. At the moment I feel like I usually do the day before I come on, crampy and with digestive discomfort as well as ladybits discomfort. Although as you can see from my siggy I am not due on for a week :wacko: I have also been incredibly emotional for about a week, this never usually happens to me!!!

I have my fingers crossed for you that all these symptoms are good signs, and also for that SA.

:dust:

xx


----------



## cjones82

Thank you, Im so worried about SA and i know DH is too, i want to know the results, but on the other hand i dont, i really dont know what we would do if they are bad, apart from obviously keep trying and praying lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

cjones82 said:


> Thanks for the info i have been taking conception tablets for 3 months now which have vitamin b6 in but i will check the dose and maybe take more if needed. Its still happening but only when i wipe it a very small amount of pink blood, I have been all sorts of sites today to see what else it could be and i found some sites that say implantation can take place in as little as 3 day, how true that is i dont know would be nice if it was, usually after O i get very sore bbs that how i know i have ovulated they did start to hurt 5 days ago but not half as much as they usually do. Then on the other hand i wonder if it could be stress related?? DH has SA Monday and obviously very nervous about that. Its all getting to much now, so much wishful thinking praying for a miracle

Yes i was taking a pregnacare multi vit along with hubby, but the mg isnt strong enough in those you need at least 50mg and think you get between 2 and 5 mg in the multi vits..
Implantation for me according to my chart was 5dpo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31ba95



cjones82 said:


> Thank you, Im so worried about SA and i know DH is too, i want to know the results, but on the other hand i dont, i really dont know what we would do if they are bad, apart from obviously keep trying and praying lol


Try not to worry yourself stress isnt good for you, im sure your dh will have good sperm levels fx for you


----------



## cjones82

Thanks just checked my multi vits and there is 10mg in them but luckily i had some vit b6 in my cupboard so am taking them aswell now. did you take them all together or did you stagger them through the day? the ones i have are only 10mg as well but not sure if i should take them all in 1 go or at intervals through the day


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

erm not sure, i stopped the pregnacare ones as i seemed to get illness after illness on them lol, so i just took b6complex 50mg they have 50mg of every vitb including folic acid so you dont become defintiant in other b vits.
If u say ur already taking 10mg then your extra 10mg should be fine take one am and one lunch time maybe? X


----------



## waitingmids

Trip to the docs wasn't all bad , he said iui not worth trying with such low numbers, but has put me in for scan and a dye test on nhs so at least we will no more certainly what situation we r both in before we decide about ivf or sperm donor .He also agrees still could just happen for us . 
I ve read alot of u openly discussing your own symptom and I am very similar diff period more obvious sign of ovulating , I wonder is it just that because we r TTC we r paying alot more attention to our bodies ?


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Thank you, Im so worried about SA and i know DH is too, i want to know the results, but on the other hand i dont, i really dont know what we would do if they are bad, apart from obviously keep trying and praying lol

We were the same, and that's what we've ended up having to do really, his results were pretty poor the 1st time then 3 months later they'd dropped by a lot so all we are able to do is hope xx

Oh and on the subject of whether to stagger the vits through the day, I probably would do as it'd have a better chance of being absorbed that way, too much at once may be more likely to just pass through u as the body eliminates the excess xx


----------



## cjones82

Well thankfully the last 4 times I have been to the loo there has been nothing there so was able to relax and have just slept straight through for 10 hours which is very unlike me, I must have needed it.


----------



## littlelou6

Good luck for your SA on mon hun x x we have to repeat ours in july x


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> Good luck for your SA on mon hun x x we have to repeat ours in july x

Thank you im so nervous. hope your test shows something in july x


----------



## cjones82

Well i can scrap my other post about nothing being there :-( about 10 mins ago i sneezed had a major pain shoot through my tummy went to bathroom to find brown blood :-( it wasnt alot, when i wiped it disappeared as quick as it arrived (sorry for tmi) just really not sure if i should be worried.

On the other hand i am starting my extra vit b6 today and i am going to stagger them through the day, i just have to remember to take them lol


----------



## cj1979

Hi everyone. How long did OH have to wait from SA to results. My hubby did his 3 weeks ago.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow 3 weeks! :shock: we got ours the next day! Did you take them to your dr's or to the clinic where you had the op? I think people who had them at the doctors generally took longer :shrug: have you phoned? xx


----------



## littlelou6

cj1979 said:


> Hi everyone. How long did OH have to wait from SA to results. My hubby did his 3 weeks ago.

We did our's through the doc's and we waited 5 days. I would phone and chase them up! good luck x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

our sa was 11weeks after op roughly as it was xmas hol's. We had our results 10days later as we had to hand it in at our general hospital and book an appointment with the man who did the op @the private hospital x


----------



## cj1979

Wow thanks ladies. He had his op at a private hospital but had to take the sa the the general hospital. I've rung both hospitals every week and on Wednesday this was told that the sa results were sent tothe private hospital on 1st June. I don't understand why it's all taking so long. I don't know whether to scream or cry! Our consultant only works on a Thursday and I'm beginning to feel this whole thing is gonna end in tears.


----------



## tallybee

Oh how frustrating! :hugs: Waiting is so horrible, I really hope u get some answers soon! xx


----------



## chattyB

Yep, waiting must be the worst :(. I'm DREADING our SA ... Well, more waiting for the results. I'm actually thinking of NOT making hubby do the SA, that way, no news is good news and we can keep trying (and hoping). We've decided against further treatment (ICSI) etc, so not really sure what good a SA would do. We're both on prenatals and have changed our diets / bad habits, so really, there's not an awful lot more we could be doing. 

I hope you get your results soon, and it turns out to be good news!


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Yep, waiting must be the worst :(. I'm DREADING our SA ... Well, more waiting for the results. I'm actually thinking of NOT making hubby do the SA, that way, no news is good news and we can keep trying (and hoping). We've decided against further treatment (ICSI) etc, so not really sure what good a SA would do. We're both on prenatals and have changed our diets / bad habits, so really, there's not an awful lot more we could be doing.
> 
> I hope you get your results soon, and it turns out to be good news!

My OH was really reluctant to go for the SA to begin with, he actually said the phrase 'ignorance is bliss'... he'd had some stupid comment from an idiot at work that planted this seed in his head and convinced him that if the results were bad I would leave him for someone with good sperm :wacko:

Once I got to the bottom of this, I was able to gently persuade him that we should get the SA and see whether our hope was false or not. Well the results were bad, but not completely negative and we're still together (obviously :dohh:) I was suffering incredibly with af every month being agonisingly painful and heavy so at that time I was all for going back on bc to control it, should the SA results be totally hopeless. Well it was bad but like I said not *completely* hopeless so I soldiered through it and I don't know why but my cycle's not so cruel as it had been. So at least that isn't piling on top of the disappointment each month...

We had also to begin with decided against trying any further treatments but now that we have passed the year of tryin post op and nothing, our minds are not so clear on that and the only thing stopping us trying further treatments is the money. His results are too low for IUI. So anything else would be several thousand pounds which we just don't have :sad2:

I am trying to get him back on the vitamins, but he stopped them after his 2nd SA was actually worse than the first. His little man-brain told him the vitamins had caused it :wacko: never mind that a thousand other factors came in, not least the unrelated injury he had had at the time, which will have diverted body resources to healing!

Sorry, I've gone off on a tangent there! 

It's this waiting game, it can send a person loopy :wacko:

xx


----------



## chattyB

God only knows how the man brain works! Hubby is still convinced that the stitches will come undone, Bill and Ben will make a bid for freedom, slalom down his leg and end up hiding out under the bed (or such like)

I hope your "monthlys" stay bearable :(


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> God only knows how the man brain works! Hubby is still convinced that the stitches will come undone, Bill and Ben will make a bid for freedom, slalom down his leg and end up hiding out under the bed (or such like)
> 
> I hope your "monthlys" stay bearable :(

:haha:

Thanks hon :)


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> God only knows how the man brain works! Hubby is still convinced that the stitches will come undone, Bill and Ben will make a bid for freedom, slalom down his leg and end up hiding out under the bed (or such like)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:


----------



## honeybunny31

Hugs to all you girlies trying to conceive! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cjones82

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:

So sorry to hear about your test :hugs: It certainly is a very tricky situation to be in, ive been sat here for quarter of a hour thinking about what I would do if i was in your situation and honestly i dont know........... the only perosn that can decide what to do is you, i can imagine it being very hard to decide when DH wants you to carry on trying but your mum saying the opposite you need the support from them both.
Im sorry i cant be more of a help, I hope things get easier for you, do what you feel is right. xx


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your test :hugs: It certainly is a very tricky situation to be in, ive been sat here for quarter of a hour thinking about what I would do if i was in your situation and honestly i dont know........... the only perosn that can decide what to do is you, i can imagine it being very hard to decide when DH wants you to carry on trying but your mum saying the opposite you need the support from them both.
> Im sorry i cant be more of a help, I hope things get easier for you, do what you feel is right. xxClick to expand...

How did your SA go today? did they say when you will get the results? xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi Cjones82, 

Thanks for the your comments, I just cannot believe this is happening as if the odds were not stacked enough against us, without this bombshell! I have been thinking about what the doctor said all day and my results were showing just borderline and could and possibly will correct themselves by the next smear test, Even if they had come back as more seriously abnormal apparently its still a long way of being cancerous and it can take many years to reach that stage which is why the cervical screening programme is so effective, it picks up even the slightest changes that historically would not have been noticed. I just feel so confused like the odds are stacked against us:(


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:

Hi hun, first of all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Again i wish i could help but its your call hun, such a hard decision to make! They have said its not major and definately not cancer??? if so then surely its not too much of a problem if you do get pregnant?? some people still decide to have a baby with cancer and put off treatment until after they've given birth. I hope you can reach a decision soon without too much stress x x


----------



## honeybunny31

littlelou6 said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:
> 
> Hi hun, first of all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Again i wish i could help but its your call hun, such a hard decision to make! They have said its not major and definately not cancer??? if so then surely its not too much of a problem if you do get pregnant?? some people still decide to have a baby with cancer and put off treatment until after they've given birth. I hope you can reach a decision soon without too much stress x xClick to expand...

Hi Lou, sorry not been much support lately my life is a bit of a mess, been incredibly stressed at work, and very down about this trying to conceive lark, every month I struggle when aunt flo arrives the disappointment is so hard to deal with, have you had any more news about your other halfs s/a? Hows life for you I know you have been having a stressful time too x Doc says definately not cancer!!! just very slight changes to cells in the cervix, they will just monitor by repeating smear in 6 months, but the leaflet from hospital recommends not trying to conceive until the all clear on the next smear as they cannot send you for treatment whilst preggers! Its all a pile of crap at the moment, my life is in complete turmoil and all i want is a baby!!!!


----------



## honeybunny31

honeybunny31 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:
> 
> Hi hun, first of all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Again i wish i could help but its your call hun, such a hard decision to make! They have said its not major and definately not cancer??? if so then surely its not too much of a problem if you do get pregnant?? some people still decide to have a baby with cancer and put off treatment until after they've given birth. I hope you can reach a decision soon without too much stress x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Lou, sorry not been much support lately my life is a bit of a mess, been incredibly stressed at work, and very down about this trying to conceive lark, every month I struggle when aunt flo arrives the disappointment is so hard to deal with, have you had any more news about your other halfs s/a? Hows life for you I know you have been having a stressful time too x Doc says definately not cancer!!! just very slight changes to cells in the cervix, they will just monitor by repeating smear in 6 months, but the leaflet from hospital recommends not trying to conceive until the all clear on the next smear as they cannot send you for treatment whilst preggers! Its all a pile of crap at the moment, my life is in complete turmoil and all i want is a baby!!!!Click to expand...

I can feel a couple of glasses of vino coming on to de-stress me!!!
:hugs:


----------



## cjones82

littlelou6 said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your test :hugs: It certainly is a very tricky situation to be in, ive been sat here for quarter of a hour thinking about what I would do if i was in your situation and honestly i dont know........... the only perosn that can decide what to do is you, i can imagine it being very hard to decide when DH wants you to carry on trying but your mum saying the opposite you need the support from them both.
> Im sorry i cant be more of a help, I hope things get easier for you, do what you feel is right. xxClick to expand...
> 
> How did your SA go today? did they say when you will get the results? xxClick to expand...

We were told a week to 10 days :-( yet more waiting, but its done now still not sure if I want to know or not.


----------



## honeybunny31

cjones82 said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your test :hugs: It certainly is a very tricky situation to be in, ive been sat here for quarter of a hour thinking about what I would do if i was in your situation and honestly i dont know........... the only perosn that can decide what to do is you, i can imagine it being very hard to decide when DH wants you to carry on trying but your mum saying the opposite you need the support from them both.
> Im sorry i cant be more of a help, I hope things get easier for you, do what you feel is right. xxClick to expand...
> 
> How did your SA go today? did they say when you will get the results? xxClick to expand...
> 
> We were told a week to 10 days :-( yet more waiting, but its done now still not sure if I want to know or not.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that you will get a good result xxx


----------



## cjones82

honeybunny31 said:


> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybunny31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:
> 
> Hi hun, first of all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Again i wish i could help but its your call hun, such a hard decision to make! They have said its not major and definately not cancer??? if so then surely its not too much of a problem if you do get pregnant?? some people still decide to have a baby with cancer and put off treatment until after they've given birth. I hope you can reach a decision soon without too much stress x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Lou, sorry not been much support lately my life is a bit of a mess, been incredibly stressed at work, and very down about this trying to conceive lark, every month I struggle when aunt flo arrives the disappointment is so hard to deal with, have you had any more news about your other halfs s/a? Hows life for you I know you have been having a stressful time too x Doc says definately not cancer!!! just very slight changes to cells in the cervix, they will just monitor by repeating smear in 6 months, but the leaflet from hospital recommends not trying to conceive until the all clear on the next smear as they cannot send you for treatment whilst preggers! Its all a pile of crap at the moment, my life is in complete turmoil and all i want is a baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I can feel a couple of glasses of vino coming on to de-stress me!!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Go on 1 or 2 wont hurt.


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been around much been really busy at work with new job! I hope you are all well :) I need some help and some advice on my personal situation if you don't mind? I went for a smear test just over a week ago and I received a letter from Gloucester Royal Hospital on Sat morning stating that my smear had shown up borderline abnormal results, and that I would need to have a repeat test done in 6 months (dec), I went and saw the doc this morning with hubby to discuss this and she reassures me that this is absoultely not cancer and chances are that the cells will revert back to normal of their own accord over the next couple of months, however the leafet that was sent to me from the hospital stated that it was important not to get pregnant until I have received the all clear as treatment or further tests cannot be carried out whilst pregnant due to pregnancy hormones! When DH had reversal our doctor told us that the first 12 months after vr are the golden time, with the best possible chance of conception so we really do not want to wait until Dec to try for a baby. My doctor said to me this am that in an ideal world I would postpone trying for a baby until I have received the all clear on the next smear, but she also stated that she knows how much trying for a baby means after vr, she said it was my call on whether I wait or continue to try. Hubby thinks we should carry on trying, but just had a massive row with my mum over this who thinks that I am being stupid and that I would (could) be putting my life in danger if I get pregnant between now and December, feel gutted that my mum is not being more supportive, she just doesn't understand how badly dh and I want a baby of our own, can you give me your thoughts as I feel so confused right now :(:nope:

:hug:

I am so sorry to hear you're going through this. I have also had borderline smear results, went back 6 months later and need to go back again pretty soon as it was still borderline then. We've continued to try, nothing's happened anyway but we're the same as you, having a baby would mean so much to us that we can't not try iykwim... It must be awful feeling that your mum isn't behind you on this, I know this probably won't make it seem any better but I'd be willing to bet that she's just scared of anything happening to you, her little girl :flow:

Anyway what I do know is that I have been assured that 'borderline' is usually *not* serious and that it ought to go back to normal on its own. I got such a fright when my first borderline result came through... but even if it does turn out to be something that needs treatment, we have at the very least got it early, having those smears is really important! 

I really hope you can sort things out with your mum, and that your next smear gives you the all clear, massive :hugs: PM me if you wanna chat xxxx


----------



## chattyB

It's a difficult one! If it were major changes, they'd have had you in for a colposcopy now. The fact that they're happy to take a "wait and see" approach is good news but very inconvenient. The chances are, if you waited 6 months, the next smear will be clear. I would be tempted to keep TTC, if nothing has happened in 6 months, repeat the smear etc. If you do fall pregnant, the repeat smear would only be a few months late anyway (they'd do a smear at the 6 week post delivery check).

Does anyone here use the clearblue digital Ov tests (smiley face)? I think I'm CD9 although my last AF was very very light - no fresh bleeding, just brown discharge. There's no chance I'm pregnant as hubby is only 8 days post VR. I took a CB smiley test this morning and although I didn't have a smiley face, there were two lines on the test stick (one strong control line, one feint test line). I'm still not 100% sure my AF was actually an AF as it was so weird). Do these tests always show a feint second line? Or could it be that I'm gearing up to Ov? It's the first time using these tests so I'm a little confuddled.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> It's a difficult one! If it were major changes, they'd have had you in for a colposcopy now. The fact that they're happy to take a "wait and see" approach is good news but very inconvenient. The chances are, if you waited 6 months, the next smear will be clear. I would be tempted to keep TTC, if nothing has happened in 6 months, repeat the smear etc. If you do fall pregnant, the repeat smear would only be a few months late anyway (they'd do a smear at the 6 week post delivery check).
> 
> Does anyone here use the clearblue digital Ov tests (smiley face)? I think I'm CD9 although my last AF was very very light - no fresh bleeding, just brown discharge. There's no chance I'm pregnant as hubby is only 8 days post VR. I took a CB smiley test this morning and although I didn't have a smiley face, there were two lines on the test stick (one strong control line, one feint test line). I'm still not 100% sure my AF was actually an AF as it was so weird). Do these tests always show a feint second line? Or could it be that I'm gearing up to Ov? It's the first time using these tests so I'm a little confuddled.

I've used those CB smiley face things. It does need to be a smile, there are usually 2 lines on the stick anyway no matter when it's done. As I understand it, Ov sticks usually do and it's the difference in darkness of the lines that matters (the test line must be darker than the control for a +). Anyway the whole thing about trying to interpret lines on digital tests is something warned about a lot :lol: 

Have you seen this website https://www.peeonastick.com/

TONS of info about how tests work (Ov and pregnancy ones) etc. Really good site :thumbup:

xx


----------



## chattyB

Thanks! That website had me entertained for AGES! It looks like there is supposed to be 2 lines on these tests. I may keep them throughout the week and see if the 2nd line gets stronger as/if Ov approaches. Obsessive? Me? Naaahhh!

I really am trying to resist becomming a pee on a stick addict, but it's so, well ... addictive lol.


----------



## nicoley

looks like I got my first evap line last night...very very very tilt the test funny postitive..didnt get overly excited cause minutes before I was on the website reading reviews about there pg test and there was alot said about evap lines with these tests...but wow that could really mess with people that have never heard of evap lines before...anyhoo..af due tomorrow..I am 12 dpo..cycle day 27...had a bit of very light pink cm last night..thinking af is enroute...faaaaannntastic!! :/


----------



## chattyB

Hmmmm - or pink CM may be implantation bleeding perhaps? FXd!!!!


----------



## kiki04

Hi ladies! I am new here as my husband and I have an appointment on thursday to get a referral for a VR... I cant wait to get this process started! :happydance: Hubby is nervous though... was it painful for your husbands? How long was recovery?


----------



## nicoley

oh i wish af would stay away but i am thinkin its highly unlikely...The tests definitely have evap lines on them...the one I did last night has one to..

Hey kiki..welcome...I havent heard this from many guys but my hubby said it was easier then the vasectomy...Hubby had surgery done on a wednesday and took the rest of the week and laid low in bed..and gently worked on monday..found it was a bit much and worked a half day tuesday..Gl with the process!!


----------



## kiki04

Thanks! And I forgot to mention he just had his vasectomy in april :shrug: Technically he still has a sperm count :haha: But we lost baby #4 just weeks after the surgery so he is getting it reversed already :shrug:


----------



## nicoley

awe sorry to hear that...hey there is tons of circumstances to why we do things..we have a 16 yr old and a 10 yr old and we are foster parents..We lost Identical girl twins in 1999 to twin to twin transfusion syndrome..so after our son my hubby made the appt to get his vasectomy..almost 10 yrs later here we are...My hubby just had his reversed april 13th so we just started ttc...look forward to hearing more from you..


----------



## chattyB

Hi Kiki! Im really sorry about Hadlee. :(

Hubby had his VR last Monday. He's had quite a bit of swelling and bruising but that's basically gone now (8 days post op). The wound is about 1.5" and is still bleeding slightly but is looking fine. He was fine managing the pain on paracetamol and ibuprofen but doesn't need them now. Good luck! I'm sure your hubby will be fine.


----------



## chattyB

nicoley said:


> awe sorry to hear that...hey there is tons of circumstances to why we do things..we have a 16 yr old and a 10 yr old and we are foster parents..We lost Identical girl twins in 1999 to twin to twin transfusion syndrome..so after our son my hubby made the appt to get his vasectomy..almost 10 yrs later here we are...My hubby just had his reversed april 13th so we just started ttc...look forward to hearing more from you..

((HUGS)). I'm sorry to hear of your girls nicoley! I lost fraternal twin boys, Callum and Kyle in 1995.


----------



## kiki04

So you are both very new to the group as well! Goodluck and I hope everyone sees their BFP very soon :hugs: And thank you for the warm welcome :flower:


----------



## nicoley

my hubby did a day of the "good" drugs then was fine i Ibuprofen..my hubby had some bruising also and minimal swelling..he had a incision on both sides...


----------



## kiki04

ChattyB- I had mentioned Callum to DH as a boys name when we we expecting Hadlee... I love the name :cloud9:

I am sorry for both of your losses though.. it was definately single handedly the.hardest.thing I have ever had to go through... :cry:


----------



## nicoley

awe ty chattyb..we named our girls grace and hope..the tattoo i got to remember them is my avatar pic...i had the tattoo dude put there foot prints on as well i told him to make them a identical tracing of what i had...I lost them at 23 weeks!!


----------



## kiki04

Oh thats precious!!!! What a sweet tattoo and I love love LOVE that they are identical to your babies teeny little footprints :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

I love your tattoo! I lost Callum and Kyle at 22 weeks. It's a truly horrendous experience for anybody to go through :( 

Twins run in my family (me, mum, grandma and great gran), both of my girls (16 and 8) started off as twins and I lost one, then there was Callum and Kyle, I also lost triplets at 8 weeks. I had no idea I was pregnant at the time and only discovered 2 days before starting to MC, I was breastfeeding my son at the time and he was 13 weeks old when I miscarried.

I'm actually praying that if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again .... There's only one in there!!


----------



## cjones82

sorry to hear about your loses, :hugs: i cant imagine how it feels.

Welcome to the group kiki04, My DH had his VR in march we are currently waiting for the SA results such a nervous time. With regards to how he was after he was fine hardly took any pain relief after the first day and was wanting to resume :sex: after just a week!! My DH is a stonemason but self employed so he took 3 weeks off work.... couldnt have him carting heavy bricks and stone around, the only thing he was worried about was when he could have a bath we werent told at the hospital and there was so many different answers when searching the net, thats what i love about this thread.... if your not sure on anything just post it on here and the lovely ladies will try and help you, they have helped me out alot :thumbup:


----------



## chattyB

cjones, I hope your results are through soon and that they're superman swimmers!! 

We were told by Dr Harriss not to have baths or BD (in any shape or form) for two weeks. I'm sure others have mentioned that a little DIY (excuse the pun) was ok as soon as they felt up to it. Hubby being the eternal worrier is convinced that his Wee Man will turn gangerenous and drop off if he so much as looks at it the wrong way .... I'm hoping to be Ov within the next week so he'd bloody better get the wriggle on! There's only so much waiting an eager woman can handle!!!


----------



## cjones82

Men can be so funny at times :haha:
We had Dr Lemberger he works at the same hospital as Dr Harriss, DH was told no :sex: for a week, i was a little worried about doing it that quick so i made him "DIY" for the first time and waited til 10 days to :sex:
DH said it felt like loads of built up pressure and after he did it himself it was alot better, he not used to going that long without it :haha:
DH didnt have a bath until about 3 weeks after....... think it was a classic case of he couldnt have one so wanted one.


----------



## kiki04

OK I have a question for you ladies... since my OH just had his vasectomy in mid april.... is it possible I could get pg now, just 2 months later before his reversal? What were you told about post vasectomy??? If that could happen he may not need the reversal :shrug: But I am also very well aware IMO that it would be a loooong shot in the woods thats for sure :haha:


----------



## chattyB

kiki04 said:


> OK I have a question for you ladies... since my OH just had his vasectomy in mid april.... is it possible I could get pg now, just 2 months later before his reversal? What were you told about post vasectomy??? If that could happen he may not need the reversal :shrug: But I am also very well aware IMO that it would be a loooong shot in the woods thats for sure :haha:

It might be worth having a sperm analysis to see if there is residual sperm there, but If the vasectomy had been correctly done, it's unlikely IMO. I'd go for a VR, you'll probably find that his fertility hasn't been greatly affected by the vasectomy as it's only 2 months post op. 

Good luck and babydust!!


----------



## cj1979

Hi everyone
We got a letter from our consultant today...yay! Although he didn't breakdown the results he did say the vr was a success but non motile sperm were present. He also said that he was "cautiously pleased about the results". I thought non motile sperm were dead sperm but now thinking that they don't swim as they should? Please could anyone help? What are they?


----------



## tallybee

cj1979 said:


> Hi everyone
> We got a letter from our consultant today...yay! Although he didn't breakdown the results he did say the vr was a success but non motile sperm were present. He also said that he was "cautiously pleased about the results". I thought non motile sperm were dead sperm but now thinking that they don't swim as they should? Please could anyone help? What are they?

Yeah non motile sperm are live but not swimming properly... but did he not say anything about motile ones? There's usually a mixture of both :) Supposedly it's expected to have a higher proportion of non motile soon post op and it improves over the year or so after... best of luck!


----------



## chattyB

cj1979 said:


> Hi everyone
> We got a letter from our consultant today...yay! Although he didn't breakdown the results he did say the vr was a success but non motile sperm were present. He also said that he was "cautiously pleased about the results". I thought non motile sperm were dead sperm but now thinking that they don't swim as they should? Please could anyone help? What are they?

Great news about the VR being a surgical success! There are certain supplements your OH could take to help with motility - Wellman Conception is one of them (I've already put my hubby on them). There are others but it's something I'll be looking into over the next few weeks. I'm sure the other girls on here could help you out with suggestions!

My "TTC" diet is off to a flying start (yay!!). I started the Celebrity Slim diet on Monday and when I weighed myself this morning, I'd lost 3lb (double yay!)
I'm a little paranoid about weight gain during pregnancy as in the past, no matter how careful I've been with food, my body seems to go;
"OMG! Must store fat! Lots of it! Just incase she has a whole litter at the start of a 30 year famine" 

I'm already starting to hate milkshakes :nope:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

cj1979 said:


> Hi everyone
> We got a letter from our consultant today...yay! Although he didn't breakdown the results he did say the vr was a success but non motile sperm were present. He also said that he was "cautiously pleased about the results". I thought non motile sperm were dead sperm but now thinking that they don't swim as they should? Please could anyone help? What are they?

Thats great news hun my dh had 15% poor/non swimmers so dont let that get you down... are they sending you out a full report? Im sure every man even if not post vr has a few non/poor swimmers too x:thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> cj1979 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> We got a letter from our consultant today...yay! Although he didn't breakdown the results he did say the vr was a success but non motile sperm were present. He also said that he was "cautiously pleased about the results". I thought non motile sperm were dead sperm but now thinking that they don't swim as they should? Please could anyone help? What are they?
> 
> Great news about the VR being a surgical success! There are certain supplements your OH could take to help with motility - Wellman Conception is one of them (I've already put my hubby on them). There are others but it's something I'll be looking into over the next few weeks. I'm sure the other girls on here could help you out with suggestions!
> 
> My "TTC" diet is off to a flying start (yay!!). I started the Celebrity Slim diet on Monday and when I weighed myself this morning, I'd lost 3lb (double yay!)
> I'm a little paranoid about weight gain during pregnancy as in the past, no matter how careful I've been with food, my body seems to go;
> "OMG! Must store fat! Lots of it! Just incase she has a whole litter at the start of a 30 year famine"
> 
> I'm already starting to hate milkshakes :nope:Click to expand...

Well done great start on the weight loss! Shame the shakes are horrid though. How long do you plan to be on them? 

Aye wellman conception seems to be the one to try :) I know some ladies on the TTC boards get their blokes on a whole concoction of different pills and potions for maximum effect, but in my experience (with my OH anyway :haha:) it's better to give him just one thing to remember to take, that way at least there's more chance of him actually doing it :rofl:

xx


----------



## cjones82

Ok ladies we have just had our SA results, not really sure what it all means and Dr Lemberger is on holiday until Monday so we cant speak to him to ask, can any of you shed a little light for us.

Volume 1.5ml
Motility 32%
Morphology 4%
Sperm 15million per ml

Can anyone help us understand what it all means PLEASE


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Ok ladies we have just had our SA results, not really sure what it all means and Dr Lemberger is on holiday until Monday so we cant speak to him to ask, can any of you shed a little light for us.
> 
> Volume 1.5ml
> Motility 32%
> Morphology 4%
> Sperm 15million per ml
> 
> Can anyone help us understand what it all means PLEASE

Hold on hon I'm just going to have a look at OH's result sheet to see if I can remember what the categories were in that, will post again in a min xx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Ok ladies we have just had our SA results, not really sure what it all means and Dr Lemberger is on holiday until Monday so we cant speak to him to ask, can any of you shed a little light for us.
> 
> Volume 1.5ml
> Motility 32%
> Morphology 4%
> Sperm 15million per ml
> 
> Can anyone help us understand what it all means PLEASE

Ok, from the figures I have:

1.5 ml volume is at the lower end of the normal scale which is 1.5-6.8ml

Motility of 32% is also lowish but still in the normal range, which is 32% to 100%

Morphology of 4% is the same too, 4% to 100% is the range given on our sheet

And 15 million per ml is lower end of normal too, range is 15-500 million per ml!

Looks like a decent SA to me! xx


----------



## cjones82

Thank you for that, that has helped us understand it all a bit more now, we are currently googling ways to increase it all, no more mcdonalds for my DH :haha:


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Thank you for that, that has helped us understand it all a bit more now, we are currently googling ways to increase it all, no more mcdonalds for my DH :haha:

:haha:

Yeah there are lots of things that can supposedly help it :thumbup: Best of luck getting him all fired up!!

xx


----------



## chattyB

That looks a pretty respectable result! (not that I'm an expert) - I'm sure you'll be able to post some BFP news fairly soon. I have everything crossed that our SA results are as promising.


----------



## live_in_hope

cjones82 said:


> Ok ladies we have just had our SA results, not really sure what it all means and Dr Lemberger is on holiday until Monday so we cant speak to him to ask, can any of you shed a little light for us.
> 
> Volume 1.5ml
> Motility 32%
> Morphology 4%
> Sperm 15million per ml
> 
> Can anyone help us understand what it all means PLEASE

Those are good results! Definitly nothing to worry about, especially knowing that those numbers will increase aswell! :thumbup: Remember it only takes one :spermy: and if we can do it with 1million p/ml with only 4% motility, then there's no reason why it wont happen with those numbers!! :thumbup: exciting times ahead for you!! :dance: get busy!!


----------



## cjones82

We will indeed get busy, :witch: due next week so if she does show this month i look forward to the next cycle :happydance:


----------



## littlelou6

cjones82 said:


> We will indeed get busy, :witch: due next week so if she does show this month i look forward to the next cycle :happydance:

yay they are good results hun!! def enough to get a BFP!!! xx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> We will indeed get busy, :witch: due next week so if she does show this month i look forward to the next cycle :happydance:

That's the spirit!

xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

cjones82 they are great results... Congrats to you! How long between original vas and vr? X


----------



## cjones82

Its 8 years since original vas.


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Its 8 years since original vas.

In that case you are looking at some fantastic results! :yipee: they supposedly increase over the next year or 2 as well!
I would love for OH's results to be anything like that good, and he was 9 years between vas and VR so not much different, his results are/were complete shit though :sad2:

2 million per ml, and only 13% of them are swimming properly... down from 3.8 million per ml and 18% progressive motility 3 months previously. Not good for PMA seeing the numbers go down :wacko:

Still... there are swimmers there which we cling to the hope of! 

xx


----------



## chattyB

tallybee said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> Its 8 years since original vas.
> 
> In that case you are looking at some fantastic results! :yipee: they supposedly increase over the next year or 2 as well!
> I would love for OH's results to be anything like that good, and he was 9 years between vas and VR so not much different, his results are/were complete shit though :sad2:
> 
> 2 million per ml, and only 13% of them are swimming properly... down from 3.8 million per ml and 18% progressive motility 3 months previously. Not good for PMA seeing the numbers go down :wacko:
> 
> Still... there are swimmers there which we cling to the hope of!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


:hugs: They say that the SA is just an indication of what's going on that particular day - and the sperm amount / quality in a DIY sample :winkwink: is naturally lower than it would be, if produced in intercourse. Don't give up hon, waiting is hard but it can still happen! Hold on to that PMA!


----------



## redbubble

You'll have your bfp before you know it :)
OH has his SA test 6 July.....
xxx


----------



## chattyB

Could I ask you ladies how quickly your OH recovered from the op? It's been 10 days since hubby's op and although swelling and bruising seems to have subsided, he's still bleeding a little from the incision site - he also has, what looks like a stitch (disposable?) at the base of his "wee man", exactly where the crease is (about 1cm higher than the actual incision) He describes it as "feeling like a piece of glass". That particular stitch is starting to look a little "gooey". The stitch itself looks like White thread, whereas the stitching along the incision itself is finer and black in colour - I think it could be an internal stitch. Should he be thinking of going to the GP to have it removed?


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> Could I ask you ladies how quickly your OH recovered from the op? It's been 10 days since hubby's op and although swelling and bruising seems to have subsided, he's still bleeding a little from the incision site - he also has, what looks like a stitch (disposable?) at the base of his "wee man", exactly where the crease is (about 1cm higher than the actual incision) He describes it as "feeling like a piece of glass". That particular stitch is starting to look a little "gooey". The stitch itself looks like White thread, whereas the stitching along the incision itself is finer and black in colour - I think it could be an internal stitch. Should he be thinking of going to the GP to have it removed?

Hey, my DH had two colours of stitching too. One was black and I can't remember the other colour, but we could see them both clearly. I assumed they disolved at different rates, they both did dissolve with no probs. My hubby healed relatively quickly and was able to 'give it a go himself' on day 11 post op and then we did it after 13days and everything seemed fine but everybody heals differently. I would allow 2weeks before worrying and just remember to keep things clean. Is he bathing everyday? If you're worried about infection, best get to the dox, just for a quick check up xx


----------



## chattyB

He's going in for showers, twice a day, religiously. I'm hoping that it's just because of where the stitch is, that he's feeling it a little. Fingers crossed it all heals as it should!


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm sure it will hunny, could you put abit of micropore tape onto that bit of stitching thats sticking out, just to stop it digging into him? x


----------



## chattyB

That's a great idea, thanks! I'll suggest it to him x


----------



## live_in_hope

no worries, he's in enough discomfort at the min bless him as it is, so if that will help its worth a try xx


----------



## kiki04

Awww if he is ten days out it means you are almost ready to try again!! :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: I hope it heals up quickly for him and doesnt cause too much grief. :hugs:

As for me I have a happy announcement! Before I got pg with Hadlee, Dan was set against having anymore. 3 was enough. He was done. Made the apt for his V. Well surprise surprise I got pg before the V happened :haha: So when the shock wore off it was great, planned our lives for four. We lost Hadlee a couple weeks after the V :cry: WELL, last night we were talking and if Hadlee would have made it to this earth, there would have only been 4 years between my daughter and baby. Well now there will be a minimum of 5 if I get pg right away and she will be in school already and the next baby will grow up alone while their siblings are so much older they cant relate... soooo he says we should have 2 more close together in age so they have someone to grow up with!!! :happydance: I breastfeed which hinders your cycles so thats in Gods hands just how close they will be but I AM HAVING 2 MORE BABIES!!!!!!! (after the VR that is :haha: )

Our referral apt is today!!! In just 8 hours!!! Today begins our journey!!! :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

That's lovely news!! Hubby and I are only planning to have one (that's the plan anyway!) my younger two have 2 1/2 years between them and are very close but I remember it being quite hard work at first - I'm not sure I'd have the energy for that now! I'd be over the moon and extremely grateful for one more.

My CBFM has arrived (has been sitting in the post office for a week) - can't wait to start using it! I really like the fact that it gives you 5 fertile days rather than just the smiley face the day before ovulation.


----------



## kiki04

Tell me more about this CBFM... what makes it so different? :coffee: I only started using opk's this month just to relearn my cycle after losing Hadlee and I think it was annovulatory. I had O pains on cd 16 I swear but my opk showed a negative. I think I just didnt release an egg :shrug: Also I did an hpt last night at 2w6d past d&c and it was negative :happydance:

How does the CBFM give you a 5 day window?


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi Kiki04! :wave:

Thanks for dropping in and sharing your story, I am sorry to hear about your loss, but very excited to hear that DH wants 2more babies! :dance: thats really good news! Good luck with your appointment today! As you can see on here there has been success in virtually every situation possible, so I wish you all the best of luck :thumbup: please stay around and continue to share your journey with us! Me and my DH plan on another after this one, if he had it his way, I'll be pregnant again by xmas, but 3months I think is a little toooooo soon! He just wants the :sex: I think! :haha:

xx


----------



## chattyB

Apparently the monitor measures LH and estrogen. Estrogen starts to increase a few days before the LH surge. When the monitor detects estrogen, it gives you two bars (high fertility), when it detects the LH surge a day or two later, it gives you 3 bars (peak fertility), all in all, it gives you 5 fertile days - 3 high and 2 peak, and plenty of notice of ovulation.

I'm convinced I Ov around cd13/cd14 based on CM, ov pains and generally being a raving nympho lol - it will be interesting to see if my thinking is confirmed by monitoring.

I'm using the clear blue smileys this month as the monitor hadn't arrived in time.


----------



## kiki04

I used the CB smilies this month too :thumbup: Isn't it fun being a raving nympho :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

Yay for being raging nymphos!! All for a good cause :lol:

Here's hoping for it all to work out for us!

I should have come on today, haven't yet but think I can feel the :witch: coming, so meh to that. More trying ahoy! OH says we haven't got pg yet because we have to have lots practice cos it's practice makes perfect, for our perfect baby :)

xx


----------



## kiki04

Well what are you doing on here then?! Go practice!! :rofl:


----------



## waitingmids

Sorry if asking obvious question what is CBFM is it the clear blue monitor ? Do u need to also buy sticks with it ? where did u order your ? how much ? there are so many different ones to choose from.
for the few months I ve been regular 29 day cycle today is day 32 still no signs ??? I did an early pregnancy test on day 28 no line so not getting my hopes up only a few months ago we got V low sperm test results only 6 % swimming but fingers crossed .


----------



## chattyB

CBFM = Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, you can buy them in Boots for around £100, sticks are around £20 for 20 (although not too sure on that one!). I wouldn't buy from Boots at that price tho'. EBAY is your friend! I picked my monitor, 10 sticks and 5 HPTs for £50. Monitor was second hand. 

I'd be tempted to test again first, before bargain hunting on EBay! BFPs have happened with worse SA results than yours before ;). Im all excited for you now lol

TEST!! Goodluck and babydust!


----------



## chattyB

> I should have come on today, haven't yet but think I can feel the :witch: coming, so meh to that. More trying ahoy! OH says we haven't got pg yet because we have to have lots practice cos it's practice makes perfect, for our perfect baby :)
> 
> xx

How are you today hun? I have everything crossed that AF will FO and this month is "the one"


----------



## waitingmids

Thanks will look on eBay if I need too ??? Day 33 and still nothing starting to day dream will get a test after work if I can wait that long . Fingers crossed for u too xx


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, we got our results in writing yesterday so its a bit more real now we have seen it in black and white, just got to wait for Dr Lemberger to give us a ring hopefully Monday to see if there is anything we can do to improve the morphology and to see if we need to do another SA in a few months. still waiting for the :witch: to come this months as i have that feeling she is going to be with us any days now, so just want her here to get it over and done with then on to the next cycle :happydance:
hope everyone is ok :dust: to everyone 
xx


----------



## kiki04

Had our dr apt yesterday and the referral is ebing sent! :happydance: 

I know it varies by country but a general how long did it take from referral to surgery for you all?


----------



## cjones82

We didnt have to have referral sorry. I wouldnt have thought you would have to wait to long though would you??


----------



## kiki04

Im hoping not! Our dr sends a referral to a urologist and they make the apt and send us a letter telling us when the consult is. At the consult they will schedule the surgery. 

Unless they just schedule the surgery and tell us when that is :shrug: But I would assume they would want to do a check and talk about how long its been since the vasectomy etc etc but either way...

I CANT WAIT FOR THAT LETTER!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nicoley

im from ontario canada and it was a crazy fast process..we called for a consult and cause its voluntary we didnt need a referral..went beginning of March and they were will to book us 2 weeks later...but we had to save $$$ so we pushed it up another few weeks...hoping your not waiting to long..


----------



## nicoley

oh is this regarding a vasectomy or a reversal


----------



## tallybee

We didn't wait long at all - we did need a referral but it was v quick :thumbup: Hope you don't have to wait long kiki!



chattyB said:


> I should have come on today, haven't yet but think I can feel the :witch: coming, so meh to that. More trying ahoy! OH says we haven't got pg yet because we have to have lots practice cos it's practice makes perfect, for our perfect baby :)
> 
> xx
> 
> How are you today hun? I have everything crossed that AF will FO and this month is "the one"Click to expand...



waitingmids, I'm in a similar spot to you at the mo....I should be on CD3 today, still no :witch: but :bfn: yesterday morning :wacko: OH's SA was pretty bad too, but still can't help getting hopeful then crushed. You'd think I'd learn after over a year of it but :nope:

My body's messing me about again.......... :grr:


----------



## cjones82

Well im out this month, :witch: got me this morning, oh well on with the next cycle :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Well im out this month, :witch: got me this morning, oh well on with the next cycle :happydance:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## tallybee

Still no :witch:

:confused:

WHy oh why does it all have to be so uncertain...


----------



## cjones82

Hope its a good sign for you tallybee :dust: :dust: and extra :dust: to you.

Does anyone know about endometreosis? My shoulder pain is back coz the :witch: is here so thought i would google periods and shoulder pain and quite a few people say its a symptom of endemetriosis feeling very scared right now as i know that can cause infertility :-( i thought it was just phn due to having shingles back in October but thought it was strange how i only got the pain when AF was in town


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Hope its a good sign for you tallybee :dust: :dust: and extra :dust: to you.
> 
> Does anyone know about endometreosis? My shoulder pain is back coz the :witch: is here so thought i would google periods and shoulder pain and quite a few people say its a symptom of endemetriosis feeling very scared right now as i know that can cause infertility :-( i thought it was just phn due to having shingles back in October but thought it was strange how i only got the pain when AF was in town

Hm I don't know hon? It may be something to ask your doc about... All I kno about endo is it's supposed to cause very heavy and painful AF. And that it can make conceiving more difficult but that after having a child it can become less severe. Beyond that I don't know sorry :nope: I'd have thought the GP would be able to help you on it though, u can ask for a lady doctor when u book an appointment, at our surgery it can take longer to get an appointment as most of the GPs are male but it's worth it.

I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Yeah I'm still not on yet :wacko: Refusing to get excited due to the various :bfn:s over the last few days and the fact that my body does this to me from time to time. I haven't changed anything, I haven't gained or lost weight, I haven't had any more stress than usual....... but yet I am 4 days late. I'll try testing again in a couple of days if :witch: is still MIA!


----------



## chattyB

Still have everything crossed for you Tally!


----------



## tallybee

Well... still no AF but tested again this morning, FMU and :bfn:

WTF!!!!

xx


----------



## waitingmids

sorry not been online over the weekend.Got my period 5 days late and V painfull just to make thing worse , seems like alot of us have had a late one this month its so cruel. On ward and upward get ready for next month looing for a Clear blue monitor so i can narrow down my dates better.


----------



## tallybee

waitingmids said:


> sorry not been online over the weekend.Got my period 5 days late and V painfull just to make thing worse , seems like alot of us have had a late one this month its so cruel. On ward and upward get ready for next month looing for a Clear blue monitor so i can narrow down my dates better.

Aw sorry to hear that hon :hugs: It's horrible isn't it. OH persuaded me to do a frer just now (he is blissfully unaware of my POAS action thus far :blush:) It was negative. 5 days late now and the best most sensitive test is :bfn:

Really starting to get annoyed now :grr:

xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody,

just wanted to introduce myself. 
I'm 38 and my DH had a VR in March. (So last months was the first time we tried in earnest...)
We have 2 boys (7 and 9) and when the second was a colicky infant and my first got diagnosed with Asperger's (a form of Autism), my DH went ahead and had the VR. I wasn't too happy, but had other things on my mind.
It took me 6 years to convince him to reverse and we are really excited to start all over again - but I am fearing it might not be as easy as 10 years ago!

Looking forward to some online support, since nobody even knows we had the reversal!


----------



## tallybee

ChrissiK said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> just wanted to introduce myself.
> I'm 38 and my DH had a VR in March. (So last months was the first time we tried in earnest...)
> We have 2 boys (7 and 9) and when the second was a colicky infant and my first got diagnosed with Asperger's (a form of Autism), my DH went ahead and had the VR. I wasn't too happy, but had other things on my mind.
> It took me 6 years to convince him to reverse and we are really excited to start all over again - but I am fearing it might not be as easy as 10 years ago!
> 
> Looking forward to some online support, since nobody even knows we had the reversal!

:wave:

Welcome along hon :)

Support is what we're here for! I seriously don't know what I would do without this group... it's not easy by a long shot, and friends and family don't understand... some of the comments well-meaning people can make sometimes leave me so down :sad2:

All the best for your TTC journey!

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ChrissiK said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> just wanted to introduce myself.
> I'm 38 and my DH had a VR in March. (So last months was the first time we tried in earnest...)
> We have 2 boys (7 and 9) and when the second was a colicky infant and my first got diagnosed with Asperger's (a form of Autism), my DH went ahead and had the VR. I wasn't too happy, but had other things on my mind.
> It took me 6 years to convince him to reverse and we are really excited to start all over again - but I am fearing it might not be as easy as 10 years ago!
> 
> Looking forward to some online support, since nobody even knows we had the reversal!

Hi there ChrissiK!! :wave:

Welcome to the group, it's always great to see new people over here, this group has so much to offer in terms of support and advice, they are a lovely bunch on here, so you've come to the right place! :thumbmup:

Congratulations on your DH getting the VR, where did you get it done? You may find somebody on here went to the same place/same sugeon!

My hubby had his VR in Sept last year at the BMI Park Hospital in Nottingham with Dr.Harriss, who in my opinion is a legend. :thumbup: 

I wish you all the best on your TTC Journey, lots of :dust: being sent your way!


----------



## ChrissiK

We went to Dawson Microsurgery in Hartlepoole!


----------



## honeybunny31

so did we!! Dr Andrew Dawson is fab!!!


----------



## honeybunny31

ChrissiK said:


> We went to Dawson Microsurgery in Hartlepoole!

Welcome to the group, this is the best place to come for support and advice, wishing you every success with your trying to conceive jouney!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

welcome to the group x


----------



## chattyB

Hi ChrissiK, welcome to the group! My hubby had his VR 2 weeks ago so we'll be TTC later on this year. My 13yr old stepson is also aspergers.


----------



## sapphire1

I hope you don't mind me popping in every now and then :blush:
I'm a VR graduate, op was done by Dr Dawson in Hartlepool, so I think he's amazing. My LO has just turned 6 months and we've decided to TTC for VR baby no2. DH was only able to have one side done, so we're a little worried that it may scar over. We've started TTC this month but the :witch: just got me. It's a bit ridiculous that I'm disappointed, but I guess that's the nature of TTC. I remember what it was like when we first started TTC after the VR, I was so convinced it wouldn't work, but here we are :cloud9: 
I hope you all get your well deserved BFP, lots of love and babydust to you x x :flower:


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> I hope you don't mind me popping in every now and then :blush:
> I'm a VR graduate, op was done by Dr Dawson in Hartlepool, so I think he's amazing. My LO has just turned 6 months and we've decided to TTC for VR baby no2. DH was only able to have one side done, so we're a little worried that it may scar over. We've started TTC this month but the :witch: just got me. It's a bit ridiculous that I'm disappointed, but I guess that's the nature of TTC. I remember what it was like when we first started TTC after the VR, I was so convinced it wouldn't work, but here we are :cloud9:
> I hope you all get your well deserved BFP, lots of love and babydust to you x x :flower:

Awww :) That's so amazing, your LO is so cute! 

To be honest after a year of trying post VR has came and gone, I'm pretty hopeless now. It just doesn't even seem possible any more :( But we will keep trying!
All the best with TTC your next one - how amazing would that be, 2 post-vr LOs! 

Well I've STILL not come on. This is starting to really do my head in now. 

:dust:

xxx


----------



## chattyB

Hi Sapphire! Congratulations on your LO, she's gorgeous! 

Tally - Dont give up just yet! Are you having any other symptoms? Thinking of you often and praying that this is your BFP. Maybe you're just one of those girls where the BFP tests takes longer to show?! Did you Ovulate on time? Could it be that you were later this month and implantation is later and too early to show? 

I'm getting a little worried about hubby - it's 2 weeks post op, swelling, bruising and pain have gone but the incision site is still weeping a little blood :(. I want him to go to the GP but he's reluctant. It's almost as if the top layer of skin hasn't knitted together fully. How long did it take your hubby's to stop bleeding? Its not a huge amount of blood but he's still wearing his "corset" and using a dressing pad.


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> Hi Sapphire! Congratulations on your LO, she's gorgeous!
> 
> Tally - Dont give up just yet! Are you having any other symptoms? Thinking of you often and praying that this is your BFP. Maybe you're just one of those girls where the BFP tests takes longer to show?! Did you Ovulate on time? Could it be that you were later this month and implantation is later and too early to show?
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about hubby - it's 2 weeks post op, swelling, bruising and pain have gone but the incision site is still weeping a little blood :(. I want him to go to the GP but he's reluctant. It's almost as if the top layer of skin hasn't knitted together fully. How long did it take your hubby's to stop bleeding? Its not a huge amount of blood but he's still wearing his "corset" and using a dressing pad.

hmm well everybody heals differently I know that much, but I'm worried that you say it's still bleeding a little.....Has he loosened his strap thing at all? As I mentioned before, that caused my Hubby more pain than the actual op lol. He did take it off after about 5days and just wore 2 pairs of pants insted with the bandage over the incision as that was more comfortable and still kept things supported. I'd get him checked out. You dont want to risk an infection that could possibly set you back on the TTC part of it! Good luck hunny, keep us posted! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Hi Sapphire! Congratulations on your LO, she's gorgeous!
> 
> Tally - Dont give up just yet! Are you having any other symptoms? Thinking of you often and praying that this is your BFP. Maybe you're just one of those girls where the BFP tests takes longer to show?! Did you Ovulate on time? Could it be that you were later this month and implantation is later and too early to show?
> 
> I'm getting a little worried about hubby - it's 2 weeks post op, swelling, bruising and pain have gone but the incision site is still weeping a little blood :(. I want him to go to the GP but he's reluctant. It's almost as if the top layer of skin hasn't knitted together fully. How long did it take your hubby's to stop bleeding? Its not a huge amount of blood but he's still wearing his "corset" and using a dressing pad.

I would keep persuading him to go to the GP if you're worried hon, even just to put your minds at ease :) I know what men are like about that though :wacko: 

Yea I don't know, I have felt bloated and slightly crampy since about a week before AF was due, so almost 2 weeks now. Normally I feel bloated a few days before, then very sore the day before, then come on. I didn't actually do any OPKs or anything else this cycle so could have ovulated late, no way of knowing now :wacko: I got positives right away when pg with T and H but who knows whether it'd be the same again :confused:

I suppose only time will tell! It's all a waiting game ...... :coffee:


----------



## ChrissiK

chattyB said:


> I'm getting a little worried about hubby - it's 2 weeks post op, swelling, bruising and pain have gone but the incision site is still weeping a little blood :(. I want him to go to the GP but he's reluctant. It's almost as if the top layer of skin hasn't knitted together fully. How long did it take your hubby's to stop bleeding? Its not a huge amount of blood but he's still wearing his "corset" and using a dressing pad.

It took mine about 2 weeks to be outwardly healed and about 6-8 weeks to not complain anymore (about weird feeling around the scar, the healing itch, the feeling that one ball was tighter stiched than the other...)


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> Yea I don't know, I have felt bloated and slightly crampy since about a week before AF was due, so almost 2 weeks now. Normally I feel bloated a few days before, then very sore the day before, then come on. I didn't actually do any OPKs or anything else this cycle so could have ovulated late, no way of knowing now :wacko: I got positives right away when pg with T and H but who knows whether it'd be the same again :confused:
> 
> I suppose only time will tell! It's all a waiting game ...... :coffee:

You're not out of the game yet hun, it's not unheard of to get a BFP late on. Fingers crossed for you. Also, I know plenty of people without a VR to contend with, that have taken over a year to get pregnant. It only takes one swimmer... x x


----------



## chattyB

Oh I've just noticed that you're from Scotland too Sapphire! I'm in Glasgow and Tally is also in Scotland.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Oh I've just noticed that you're from Scotland too Sapphire! I'm in Glasgow and Tally is also in Scotland.

Yay!! We're in West Lothian :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> chattyB said:
> 
> 
> Oh I've just noticed that you're from Scotland too Sapphire! I'm in Glasgow and Tally is also in Scotland.
> 
> Yay!! We're in West Lothian :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm in Aberdeen, although sadly not for much longer - I have to move back to Yorkshire in a couple of months :nope: I moved up here a year ago and my house won't sell so we have to move back. My 14 year old stepdaughter will be moving in with us, so at least I will have a free babysitter!


----------



## ChrissiK

sapphire1 said:


> I'm in Aberdeen, although sadly not for much longer - I have to move back to Yorkshire in a couple of months :nope: I moved up here a year ago and my house won't sell so we have to move back.

I'm right on the Yorkshire Border (Stockton-on-Tees)! They have some fantastic independent midwives down here!:winkwink:


----------



## sapphire1

ChrissiK said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Aberdeen, although sadly not for much longer - I have to move back to Yorkshire in a couple of months :nope: I moved up here a year ago and my house won't sell so we have to move back.
> 
> I'm right on the Yorkshire Border (Stockton-on-Tees)! They have some fantastic independent midwives down here!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Ah, I'll be in South Yorkshire - good old Barnsley! :haha: I'm actually a londoner though, I get around a bit hehe. I'd love to have an independent midwife if we manage to have another, doubt we could afford one though - the VR wiped us out :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

Aww sorry to hear you're having house problems sapphire1! This whole economy thing is piss poor isn't it :haha:

On the topic of independent midwives.... ooh yea that woould be fab, the VR has wiped us out too though :wacko: Mind you my experience of the NHS ones in Yorkshire (Sheffield) was good. I was in London when T was born, then Sheff when I had H and the difference was stark :shock: I suppose it is just pot luck though, who you get, with the NHS. I will be going for a home birth again if we do get preggy, it seems some places are less supportive of it than others. Will have to cross that bridge when we come to it!

STILL no AF, have no tests left to pee on at the mo! :wacko: Might just have to nip to Superdrug and see if theirs are still on offer - their own brand ones are the most sensitive I have found in the shops so yea might as well get those!

xx


----------



## chattyB

That's interesting Tally - I'm also opting for a home waterbirth with a Doula if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again. I work in the childbirth "sector" and as much as I appreciate the NHS, feel that homebirths are actually safer with much less intervention (for low risk mothers) than a maternity ward. This is just my opinion tho', everyone has their own choices and views.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> That's interesting Tally - I'm also opting for a home waterbirth with a Doula if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again. I work in the childbirth "sector" and as much as I appreciate the NHS, feel that homebirths are actually safer with much less intervention (for low risk mothers) than a maternity ward. This is just my opinion tho', everyone has their own choices and views.

Absolutely agree... that's why I went for home births with T and H :flower:

:bfn: with that superdrug test :brat:

grrrr I wish my body would stop pissing me about :grr:


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh - that's great! We can all be home birth buddies! (hopefully soon...)
My labour was 7h with No1 and 2h with No2, so I want to opt for homebirth if I get pregnant again, because I am not likely to make it to the hospital anyway!

Tallybee - is you banner right? 7 days overdue, no AF and no BFP? That's cruel!


----------



## chattyB

I've gone the "wrong way" clock wise with my labours! 1st was a precipitate labour - 1hr 38 minutes from my show and first "twinge" to delivery, 2nd was meant to be delivered in the midwife birth unit but was nearly 3 weeks overdue so was born at the local maternity unit after induction, 4 hr labour and a waterbirth (my hefty 10lb boy), 3rd was induced at 35 weeks after drs were worried about a huge reduction in amniotic fluid and severe PGP ... Cue epidural, stuck on a drip and unable to move, diect OP (back to back) delivery, ventouse due to fetal distress, all polished off with a 3 litre post partum haemorrhage. Daughter was absolutely fine, weighed 7lb 6oz. I still believe the amount of intervention, epidural and induction of a "not quite cooked" baby for the whole shambolic nightmare :(. Homebirth every time from now on! My body is perfectly capable of delivering a healthy baby without all the Drs input!


----------



## tallybee

Eeeee chattyB that does sound like a nightmare... I have always believed our bodies are built for it so why mess with that unless there's actually an emergency, iykwim. Intervention leads to more intervention and all that :flower: I would never go to hospital to give birth unless there were medical issues that made it high risk :flow:

ChrissiK - yep that's right, 7 days late, no sign of AF and ALL :bfn:

It really is getting annoying - I'm usually on a 26 day cycle (sometimes 27, but hey), a while ago I was 5 days late coming on but was told it was probably because of some medication I had. Since coming off that I have been back to my 26 days, never any longer than 27. I really don't know what the heck's going on with this body of mine! I just want to know! Obv I'd be made up to have a :bfp: but if that's not to be I just need AF to get going so that we can get on with next cycle :wacko:

Eeeeeh back to pretending to do some work!!!


----------



## tallybee

Well that's the end of that - :witch: arrived. Onto next cycle then :wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

That sounds awful ChattyB, poor you! Poor Tallybee too, I'm sure your body plays tricks on you when you're TTC. I was convinced I was preggers this month as I had the exact same symptoms as I did with Holly. 2 BFNs and AF tell me otherwise!


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> Well that's the end of that - :witch: arrived. Onto next cycle then :wacko:

:hugs: x x


----------



## tallybee

Ey well... onwards... again...

xx


----------



## chattyB

tallybee said:


> Well that's the end of that - :witch: arrived. Onto next cycle then :wacko:

:hugs: I'm sorry :(. I had everything crossed that it would be better news.


----------



## ChrissiK

So glad I found this forum to share, because my DH is thinking I am going crazy...


So yesterday morning I had the tiniest bit of ferning and last night I had a bit of stretchy CM when I wiped. Since it was fairly early in the evening, I enticed DH for some :sex:
The soft cups had come in the mail that day, so I put one in.

DH quickly :sleep: and I lay there awake imagining twitches and twinges, "feeling" sperm swim up to my ovaries, "feeling" ovulation pain in the sides etc. When I finally fell asleep, I dreamt of fertilization and had more ovulation pains...

This morning, I came back to earth with a big crash. No saliva ferning (it should have been in full bloom) and no CV at all. It is too early in my cycle anyway - WHY OH WHY am I doing this imagination crap to myself? :dohh:

There is no way anything is happening right now and yet I "feel" it.

Argh. Sorry for the morning vent. Will continue to monitor, wait and :coffee:


----------



## tallybee

ChrissiK said:


> So glad I found this forum to share, because my DH is thinking I am going crazy...
> 
> 
> So yesterday morning I had the tiniest bit of ferning and last night I had a bit of stretchy CM when I wiped. Since it was fairly early in the evening, I enticed DH for some :sex:
> The soft cups had come in the mail that day, so I put one in.
> 
> DH quickly :sleep: and I lay there awake imagining twitches and twinges, "feeling" sperm swim up to my ovaries, "feeling" ovulation pain in the sides etc. When I finally fell asleep, I dreamt of fertilization and had more ovulation pains...
> 
> This morning, I came back to earth with a big crash. No saliva ferning (it should have been in full bloom) and no CV at all. It is too early in my cycle anyway - WHY OH WHY am I doing this imagination crap to myself? :dohh:
> 
> There is no way anything is happening right now and yet I "feel" it.
> 
> Argh. Sorry for the morning vent. Will continue to monitor, wait and :coffee:

:hugs:

It's just such a highly charged, confusing and stressful time for us hon. I've had zillions of dreams and 'feelings' about it all and it has just been from wanting it so much I think.

We'll get there eventually :flower:
x
x


----------



## tallybee

How's everyone feeling today? I'm sick of this AF pain I really am! Crept up on me this time :wacko: 

xx


----------



## chattyB

I'm having a strange month too :(. I had something I thought "could" be AF a nearly 3 weeks ago, no blood as such, just a few days of spotting. I've been using the CB smiley OPKs and, so far, no Ov this month. I have an average of a 24 day cycle and usually start having AF symptoms about 10 days before AF (bloating, cramps, sore bbs). I'm wondering if all the running around/stress/dieting has thrown my cycle off track for now.

I'm not too concerned at the moment as hubby is only 2 + weeks post op, so not technically TTC properly for a few months yet .... Just hate it when my body starts mucking around and refusing to cooperate! Not to mention the money of wasted OPKs lol


----------



## nicoley

k so can someone shed some light..my hubby hasnt had his sa done yet...now we were told the likely hood of my hubby having antibody sperm (dont know if thats the term) if he is producing new ones will his body automatically produce this antibody for a while or indefinitely??


----------



## nicoley

we were told new sperm ready to be used takes 64 days ish!!


----------



## cjones82

I asked this question a few months ago. Anti sperm antibodies are common in men that have had a vasectomy reversal it's all to do with the mans body not used to sperm being present so his ammune system kicks in and destroys the sperm as his ammune system thinks sperm shouldn't be there. We were never told any of this either. I had to google search it. That's really all I know about it sorry. DH just had his SA Dr said it all looked fine just a little low.


----------



## tallybee

^ Yeah that's my understanding of it too :flower: Apparently they don't test for them during the SA, but if it shows low motility/morphology, this can be presumed to be caused by those pesky antibodies in a post VR man. Not ideal.... and apparently there's bog all can be done about them either :brat:

That reminds me, I need to get OH to go for another SA, the last one was in March and they said every 3 months.

:flower:



chattyB said:


> I'm having a strange month too :(. I had something I thought "could" be AF a nearly 3 weeks ago, no blood as such, just a few days of spotting. I've been using the CB smiley OPKs and, so far, no Ov this month. I have an average of a 24 day cycle and usually start having AF symptoms about 10 days before AF (bloating, cramps, sore bbs). I'm wondering if all the running around/stress/dieting has thrown my cycle off track for now.
> 
> I'm not too concerned at the moment as hubby is only 2 + weeks post op, so not technically TTC properly for a few months yet .... Just hate it when my body starts mucking around and refusing to cooperate! Not to mention the money of wasted OPKs lol

:hugs:

It's just when we want to get things in order and on track that our bodies seem to throw curve balls of the highest order isn't it :( I do agree that stress is a big factor, I know they all say it but I have found it to personally be the case - apart from this last long cycle which I could not see a cause for at all.

xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi ladies, had a strange week on Thursday got a phone call from my dad, he had been taken to hospital to have a chest x ray, (docs orders, he has had a nasty chest infection that has not cleared up) and the x ray has shown a mass on the bottom of his left lung, (he is only 56 but a heavy smoker!) he has been booked in for a ct scan next week, we are all so worried about him my sister has fallen to bits and has convinced herself its cancer and to be honest it doesn't sound good, so obviously have been a bit of a mess since Thurs. Anyway AF was due yesterday but did not show her ugly head first thing like she normally does so I went to sainsburys after school with the kids and bought x2 digital tests (clearblue) and I pos in the loos in sainsbury's, I cannot believe it but I got my :bfp:, I drove home feeling numb, partly with excitment and partly feeling racked with guilt for being happy with my dad in the way he is, I feel pretty stressed and this is such a blessing for us but it feels like really bad timing!!Still not believing the result I took a second test at home and sure enough positive 1-2 weeks pregnant! I cannot stress enough how fantastic dr dawson must be DH has one sided reversal in Feb and we are preg already! I know there has been some debate over sharing BFP on this page, I wish you all the best of luck with your personal journeys and I really hope you don't mind me sharing my news.....


----------



## ChrissiK

honeybunny31 said:


> Anyway AF was due yesterday but did not show her ugly head first thing like she normally does so I went to sainsburys after school with the kids and bought x2 digital tests (clearblue) and I pos in the loos in sainsbury's, I cannot believe it but I got my :bfp:, I drove home feeling numb, partly with excitment and partly feeling racked with guilt for being happy with my dad in the way he is, I feel pretty stressed and this is such a blessing for us but it feels like really bad timing!!Still not believing the result I took a second test at home and sure enough positive 1-2 weeks pregnant! I cannot stress enough how fantastic dr dawson must be DH has one sided reversal in Feb and we are preg already! I know there has been some debate over sharing BFP on this page, I wish you all the best of luck with your personal journeys and I really hope you don't mind me sharing my news.....

Congratulations! And thanks for sharing. It gives us all hope (esp. since my DH also went to Dr. Dawson in February)!


----------



## tallybee

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies, had a strange week on Thursday got a phone call from my dad, he had been taken to hospital to have a chest x ray, (docs orders, he has had a nasty chest infection that has not cleared up) and the x ray has shown a mass on the bottom of his left lung, (he is only 56 but a heavy smoker!) he has been booked in for a ct scan next week, we are all so worried about him my sister has fallen to bits and has convinced herself its cancer and to be honest it doesn't sound good, so obviously have been a bit of a mess since Thurs. Anyway AF was due yesterday but did not show her ugly head first thing like she normally does so I went to sainsburys after school with the kids and bought x2 digital tests (clearblue) and I pos in the loos in sainsbury's, I cannot believe it but I got my :bfp:, I drove home feeling numb, partly with excitment and partly feeling racked with guilt for being happy with my dad in the way he is, I feel pretty stressed and this is such a blessing for us but it feels like really bad timing!!Still not believing the result I took a second test at home and sure enough positive 1-2 weeks pregnant! I cannot stress enough how fantastic dr dawson must be DH has one sided reversal in Feb and we are preg already! I know there has been some debate over sharing BFP on this page, I wish you all the best of luck with your personal journeys and I really hope you don't mind me sharing my news.....

That's amazing news! Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:

Don't leave us behind here, pop back to see how we're all getting on pweeeease :lol:

Hope to join you soon!

xx


----------



## chattyB

I'm so sorry to hear of your dad Honeybunny :(. I hope he recovers soon and the tests show nothing serious.

Congratulations on your BFP! That's amazing news!


----------



## live_in_hope

Congratulations honeybunny31!! :dance: thats really great news!! I'm very sorry to hear about your dad though, but don't feel guilty, your Dad wouldnt want that I'm sure! Congratulations!! :hugs: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*honeybunny31*
on her :bfp: 
* 4 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR Feb 2011  24/6/11*​


----------



## honeybunny31

live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *honeybunny31*
> on her :bfp:
> * 4 months after VR *
> A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
> *VR Feb 2011  24/6/11*​

Thank you all for your kind comments, I would love to stay in the group if you will have me xxx I know how hard it is when you want something soooo badly and hearing others good news is sometimes very hard, I know been there and got the t-shirt, the one thing I would say is we are gobsmacked as we didn't really try on the last cycle, we decided to take the pressure off and with alot going on we had other things on our mind, which was good as I was turning into a baby obsessed woman, doing the deed with my other half felt like we were just trying to make a baby and nothing else and its hard to break out of the mental cycle when all you want is this perfect baby and a bfp, all i am trying to say is that it will happen and probably when you least expect it, I am in a bit of a mess at the moment regarding my dad, and I still cannot believe this is happening, I really, really genuinely hope that all the girls on here get their BFP's soon, especially cjones82, tallybee and littlelou who have been wonderful support to me xxxxx :hugs::hugs: and liveinhope, thanks for setting up this site xx
chrissiK i think you will soon be prego, Dr Dawson is a bit of a legend!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

I truly believe in what you're saying about coming when you least expect it! I had the flu at the start of my preg cycle. It took me weeks to shake it off and although we did 'get busy' we really didn't expect it to happen. I did carry on temping etc and we didnt even do it on the day I ovd, so it was obviously meant to be. I sense many more BFP's to come! :dust: to you all!! xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Aw honeybunny :cloud9:

Do keep on popping in to chat to us, I am always genuinely pleased for the ladies that get their :bfp: :thumbup: It can get hard being left behind, but every success is proof that it can happen xxxxx


----------



## littlelou6

honeybunny31 said:


> Hi ladies, had a strange week on Thursday got a phone call from my dad, he had been taken to hospital to have a chest x ray, (docs orders, he has had a nasty chest infection that has not cleared up) and the x ray has shown a mass on the bottom of his left lung, (he is only 56 but a heavy smoker!) he has been booked in for a ct scan next week, we are all so worried about him my sister has fallen to bits and has convinced herself its cancer and to be honest it doesn't sound good, so obviously have been a bit of a mess since Thurs. Anyway AF was due yesterday but did not show her ugly head first thing like she normally does so I went to sainsburys after school with the kids and bought x2 digital tests (clearblue) and I pos in the loos in sainsbury's, I cannot believe it but I got my :bfp:, I drove home feeling numb, partly with excitment and partly feeling racked with guilt for being happy with my dad in the way he is, I feel pretty stressed and this is such a blessing for us but it feels like really bad timing!!Still not believing the result I took a second test at home and sure enough positive 1-2 weeks pregnant! I cannot stress enough how fantastic dr dawson must be DH has one sided reversal in Feb and we are preg already! I know there has been some debate over sharing BFP on this page, I wish you all the best of luck with your personal journeys and I really hope you don't mind me sharing my news.....

congratulations!!!!

wow i'm so happy for you hun!! What fantastic news. sorry to hear about your dad tho x x x​


----------



## sapphire1

honeybunny31 said:


> chrissiK i think you will soon be prego, Dr Dawson is a bit of a legend!!!

He sure is, Holly is his handiwork from a one sided reversal too! Congrats honeybunny31, that's fabulous news! Sorry to hear about your dad, hope he is ok :hugs:

Don't lose heart girls, honeybunny's BFP is even more proof that VRs do work - we'll get there! x x


----------



## tallybee

:D


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Wow so pleased for you! 
:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:​Sorry to here about your Dad but as Livinhope said, dont feel guilty im sure your dad will be over the moon when you announce it :thumbup:


Ive added the link of the PREGNANT AFTER VASECTOMY REVERSAL GROUP for you pop over and say hi! xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/504237-pregnant-after-vasectomy-reversal-club-aka-vr-bump-wags.html


----------



## tallybee

I really hope to join you girls in that group sooooon! All the best everyone!

I've started up my proper full on swimming again, once a week for now but will be upping it once I'm back in the swing of things. There's a 10k swim & gym challenge at the sports centre coming up which I'm gonna do too. I want to look fab when we get married (OH's D apparently could be final in a months time!! Then it's the reg office for us :cloud9:) I'm not overweight but would just feel better having toned up some. I also figure getting healthy can't be bad for the TTC either :thumbup:

Anyway I'd better get off here and do some work :wacko:

xx

xx


----------



## cjones82

Does anyone know if ovulating earlier every month can affect the chances of getting pregnant? my LP is 14 days so thats good isnt it? but last month i ovulated on cd11 and as we are trying SMEP again this month i did my first ovulation test today cd10 there is a faint line on there already, i know its not a + until the line is darker but its the same as last month faint one day dark the next.

On a different note we had a letter off Dr Lemberger this morning he is quite happy with DH results he said the number is lower than ideal but we have good motility and he thinks we have a very good chance of getting pregnant, trying not to get my hopes up but it is hard.
I sometimes wish i could shut myself off and forget we are TTC and just relax i feel so stressed and impatient I just want to be pregnant NOW, think if i could shut off and forget what we are trying to do it might happen quicker, but me and my DH know that me forgetting isnt going to happen lol i need something to take my mind off it as at the momenet TTC is all i think about, constatly looking on google for ways to help, conceive quicker, diets to try possitions to try its serioulsy stressing me out HELP lol

Hope everyone else is good :dust: to you all.
Congratulations honeybunny


----------



## tallybee

^ I am no expert but I think a longer LP is good isn't it? I know some ladies with short ones take things to lengthen it as there need to be a certain number of days available for implantation to succeed. 

All that info out there is bloody confusing isn't it hon... I don't know how we stay sane I really don't! We've given up on all these 'right' things to do, we've an idea of when I ovulate from using those digi sticks for a few months (they're ruddy pricey though so not replacing them in a hurry :haha:), we both have quite high sex drive anyway so there's not much chance of missing my fertile window anyway, but I've started lying down for a bit and putting the mooncup in after :sex: when we think it's about that time. That's it... 

I dunno what to suggest sorry hon, FX :dust: xxx


----------



## cjones82

Thanks for the reply, I just get so down everytime the :witch: shows up, of course i look forward to trying the next month as me and my DH both have a high sex drive also i just wish i could forget what we are trying to do so i can relax and have more fun, not saying the :sex: isnt fun i do enjoy it but right now its all about timing think next month ( if the :witch: shows this month) im not going to do any OPK and just :sex: like we used to when we wanted to lol, trying to stick to SMEP is quite hard as on the days we are not supposed to :sex: i find myself feeling extra horny (sorry TMI)


----------



## tallybee

Aw I know it's proper gutting coming on each month isn't it :hugs:

Obv I can't say anything has worked as it hasn't happened for us yet but I think for sanity's sake we have to take the pressure off at times, all the thinking about the right days and all that business turns so easily into a crazed obsession and we all know stress is bad for TTC! I just despair that it's all so complicated, I never had any of this lark with my last 2 pregnancies, they just 'happened' :wacko: I would give so much for it to be that easy now...

xx


----------



## cjones82

Exactly the same with me, wasnt trying when i had my 2 it just happened so fast both times, I know this time will be harder but all the added stress and pressure makes it even worse :-( I really need to control my obsession and try to relax wish there was an easier way. thanks for understanding tallybee :hugs: xx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Exactly the same with me, wasnt trying when i had my 2 it just happened so fast both times, I know this time will be harder but all the added stress and pressure makes it even worse :-( I really need to control my obsession and try to relax wish there was an easier way. thanks for understanding tallybee :hugs: xx

:hugs:

That's what we have this group for hon :thumbup: I'm always here for a chat if you need it. PM if you like as well as just using the group, it's amazing how things that get so on top of u, seem so overwhelming until u chat to someone kinda in the same boat :flower:

xx


----------



## cjones82

It is nice to have so many ladies to talk to that are going through or have been through what we are, I dont really have anyone else to talk to its only my parents that know DH has had the VR.Well there was no line on my opk today so either yesterday i was imagining a faint line or we have missed it, I myself would say i was imagining it lol have had quite a bit of wet CM today so fingers crossed.


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> It is nice to have so many ladies to talk to that are going through or have been through what we are, I dont really have anyone else to talk to its only my parents that know DH has had the VR.Well there was no line on my opk today so either yesterday i was imagining a faint line or we have missed it, I myself would say i was imagining it lol have had quite a bit of wet CM today so fingers crossed.

:hugs:

I know what you mean, only loads of people know about our VR as OH got all excited and told people :dohh: Goodness only knows what he'll be like with a preggy announcement :wacko: Honestly though I feel like it's worse having people know, none of them know what it's like anyway - his mum asks 'so are ya pregnant yet then' whenever we see her which is wearing mighty thin 13 months later :dohh: Other people just keep saying how we should feel blessed to have the kids we already have... well yes we love them to bits and we are incredibly blessed to have them but until u know how it feels to ache for that 'together baby'... I know I wouldn't have comprehended it until in the situation myself so it's not their fault but still.

I have everything crossed for u hon, and always know that I and the other 'wags' are here for support! :hugs:

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is doing well. I was wondering if any of you ladies that have men with low sperm counts after the VR ever considered having your men take fertility drugs that can help increase a man's sperm count. They say that "Clomiphene" (clomid) can be used. I found some articles online about it and am thinking that I will have DH see if his DR can RX it to him. Here are some articles on it. It appears that the drug can increase testorone which in turn can increase sperm counts. :shrug:

Here are some of the articles. Do any of you girls have any thoughts on this or have u ever tried this?:shrug:



https://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

https://www.babycenter.com/0_fertility-drugs-for-men_4090.bc


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I was wondering if any of you ladies that have men with low sperm counts after the VR ever considered having your men take fertility drugs that can help increase a man's sperm count. They say that "Clomiphene" (clomid) can be used. I found some articles online about it and am thinking that I will have DH see if his DR can RX it to him. Here are some articles on it. It appears that the drug can increase testorone which in turn can increase sperm counts. :shrug:
> 
> Here are some of the articles. Do any of you girls have any thoughts on this or have u ever tried this?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_fertility-drugs-for-men_4090.bc

Interesting... but from what I can gather this would only really be relevant for a man who has low sperm count due to hormonal imbalances, rather than because of the whole process of V and VR... not sure what the effects would be like giving them extra testosterone if that wasn't the issue in the first place iykwim.
The side effects look a bit iffy really and the drugs themselves quite expensive. I would be interested to hear from anyone with experience of this though! Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I was wondering if any of you ladies that have men with low sperm counts after the VR ever considered having your men take fertility drugs that can help increase a man's sperm count. They say that "Clomiphene" (clomid) can be used. I found some articles online about it and am thinking that I will have DH see if his DR can RX it to him. Here are some articles on it. It appears that the drug can increase testorone which in turn can increase sperm counts. :shrug:
> 
> Here are some of the articles. Do any of you girls have any thoughts on this or have u ever tried this?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_fertility-drugs-for-men_4090.bc
> 
> Interesting... but from what I can gather this would only really be relevant for a man who has low sperm count due to hormonal imbalances, rather than because of the whole process of V and VR... not sure what the effects would be like giving them extra testosterone if that wasn't the issue in the first place iykwim.
> The side effects look a bit iffy really and the drugs themselves quite expensive. I would be interested to hear from anyone with experience of this though! Thanks for sharing xxClick to expand...

Your welcome, i just thought i would share. I guess the best thing would be to ask a DR if they think taking the medication would help increase sperm count after a VR. I wish that there was better research and medication to help men with low sperm counts, it seems like it is one area that is overlooked by the medical world. I see they are now coming out with a birth control for men that makes them stop producing sperm, you would think if they can stop sperm production that they could increase it as well. Us women can take drugs to make us ovulate and all of that, i am disappointed that there is not more options out there for men with this problem...sigh...I am desperate for a baby though and I feel like i am ready to try just about anything to get pregnant. I talked to DH about it and he is on board to try the drugs, so if we try them out i will be sute to let you girls know if it helped increase his sperm count numbers or not...:winkwink:


----------



## cjones82

Vitamin E is supposed to be a good one for increasing sperm count. just got my DH taking them since his SA.

Well me and DH have had a talk and decided if AF shows this cycle then next month we are just going to roll with it, im not going to do any opks and try my hardest not to symptom spot, i really do want a baby but everything that i do each month just makes me so stressed when i get that :bfn: going to try and keep myself busy so im not constantly thinking about it and have invested in a panpipe cd to listen to at night to help us relax.


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi Ladies,

May I join your club? You can call me KT. :hi: I am 28 yrs old and DH is 42. He had a VR end of March this year after having a V 5 years ago. We have been TTC since June. 

My cycles are some times irregular. I am hoping thats mostly due to my thyroid issues. I have Hashimoto's disease. They seem to be regular if I remember to take my meds every morning on time, but if I miss and take too late, it screws with my cycle length. In June I O'd on June 11th and then AF came on June 17th so my LP was extremely short. Not sure what's up with that. But that was the first month I kept track so we will see what happens this month. I am taking a pre-natal vitamin and we are going to try and use Pre-seed and Softcups this month to see what happens. I am on CD 13 today and will do my first OPK for this month tomorrow. 

We did get the sperm checked but they did not give us any numbers. They did let us see the little guys swimming under the microscope though! The doc said things looked great and we could expect double the amount of activity in the next 6 months.

Just looking for some positivity, happy thoughts and prayers, and of course tons of baby dust! Thanks! KT


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Hi KT, welcome to the group :)

Definitely the right place for support, help with PMA and :dust: :thumbup:

I hope you find the 'wags' as lovely and supportive as I have and FX for :bfp: very soon!

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey KT!! :wave:

Thanks for joining us in the VR WaGs! Tally is right, it's definiitely the right place for anything TTC after VR! The ladies on here are just lovely and it's so great to see them all sharing their experiences which are so varied after the VR.
Congrats on your hubby gettin his done! Where did he get it done? If you call them or your Dr's they should be able to provide you with numbers and figures etc, I couldnt see why they wouldnt.
Good luck with your TTC journey, I look forward to sharing your journey with you! :thumbup: xx

:dust: xx


----------



## tallybee

:D

Got the pot for OH to fill, gonna arrange him filling it around my fertile window (don't want him abstaining during that do we!!) hopefully we'll have some more numbers to go by soon! FX they've actually gone up rather than down this time..... :wacko:

xx


----------



## cjones82

Good luck tallybee. Really hope things are looking better for you xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I was wondering if any of you ladies that have men with low sperm counts after the VR ever considered having your men take fertility drugs that can help increase a man's sperm count. They say that "Clomiphene" (clomid) can be used. I found some articles online about it and am thinking that I will have DH see if his DR can RX it to him. Here are some articles on it. It appears that the drug can increase testorone which in turn can increase sperm counts. :shrug:
> 
> Here are some of the articles. Do any of you girls have any thoughts on this or have u ever tried this?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_fertility-drugs-for-men_4090.bc

Hi Wannabeprego,

DH has a low count. The first SA was 3 million and only 50% motility. The second SA was 4 million and 0% motility. Since then I put him on Fertility Blend and Source One vitamins from Walmart. We have a third SA on July 13 to see if the vitamins have done something. I will share the results. Theres this guy named Rich in another website who can guide you on what type of vitamins to give your husband. He seems to know a lot about SAs results. Good luck!


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: KT and welcome! I am TTC VR baby no 2, so am proof that it happens :thumbup: 

When we were TTC Holly, DH was taking a lot of vitamins as reccomended by Dr Dawson. I've put the link on in case anyone's interested, there's also a page about SA after VR which I found quite useful. I also used preseed, which I'm convinced helped as I never have ewcm.

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/

I think I forgot how hard TTC is, I'm bloody exhausted from looking after Holly. 
The last thing on my mind is BD :rofl: 
I'm trying to take a less involved approach this time round, I'm not temping, but I can't resist an opk (I'm a POAS addict :dohh:)

Hope things go well for you Tallybee, FX and a big :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for the link sapphire :) I seem to remember reading some of those pages before, it's really good to have plenty of info to go on isn't it. 

:dust:
xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

hi KT welcome to the group just wanted to say my cycle became irregular when we were ttc and i had a short lp, so i took vit B6 50mh and the same mth i got my bfp... So u could try that too..


Good luck Tally on dh's new sa xx


----------



## KTsmiles

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> hi KT welcome to the group just wanted to say my cycle became irregular when we were ttc and i had a short lp, so i took vit B6 50mh and the same mth i got my bfp... So u could try that too..
> 
> 
> Good luck Tally on dh's new sa xx

My prenatal vit has 2.6mg B6 in it. Do you think I should be taking an extra supplement?


----------



## nicoley

yeah I am taking a prenatal also with 1.9mg...if it could help i am willing..


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

KTsmiles said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> hi KT welcome to the group just wanted to say my cycle became irregular when we were ttc and i had a short lp, so i took vit B6 50mh and the same mth i got my bfp... So u could try that too..
> 
> 
> Good luck Tally on dh's new sa xx
> 
> My prenatal vit has 2.6mg B6 in it. Do you think I should be taking an extra supplement?Click to expand...

 yes i did but its entirely up to you.. They recommend at least 50mg x


----------



## Leslie735

Hi ladies! I'm pretty new here to BnB I found it while googling pregnancy after vasectomy. Anyway, my DH and I have been married 6 years and have 2 boys together. We had our first 2 years after we got married and then 19 months later welcomed our 2nd son. My husband had a vasectomy in October 2009 when my youngest was 11 months old. Now almost 2 years later I regret it big time. My hubby is fine with it and is 100% good with our 2 boys. For about a year I have been wanting another baby so bad I can barely stand it. I finally brought it to his attention recently and he said he would think about a reversal. So were just in the beginning steps on this. My DH had the kind where they cut the tube, take a piece and burn the ends. How likely is this to be successful for a reversal? I'm worried it won't be even though it's only been a year and 9 months. Also, how much does it cost? Does insurance cover any of it? What is the recovery like? Sorry so many questions were just new to this and still trying to make a decision. If it were up to me completely we'd be making the appointment today but it's not so I'm juts doing research for now. Thanks ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Leslie735 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm pretty new here to BnB I found it while googling pregnancy after vasectomy. Anyway, my DH and I have been married 6 years and have 2 boys together. We had our first 2 years after we got married and then 19 months later welcomed our 2nd son. My husband had a vasectomy in October 2009 when my youngest was 11 months old. Now almost 2 years later I regret it big time. My hubby is fine with it and is 100% good with our 2 boys. For about a year I have been wanting another baby so bad I can barely stand it. I finally brought it to his attention recently and he said he would think about a reversal. So were just in the beginning steps on this. My DH had the kind where they cut the tube, take a piece and burn the ends. How likely is this to be successful for a reversal? I'm worried it won't be even though it's only been a year and 9 months. Also, how much does it cost? Does insurance cover any of it? What is the recovery like? Sorry so many questions were just new to this and still trying to make a decision. If it were up to me completely we'd be making the appointment today but it's not so I'm juts doing research for now. Thanks ladies!!! :thumbup:


Firstly Hi and welcome to the site:thumbup:
We will all understand the research you and DH are doing at the mo...

Prices tend to vary according to which part of the country you are living in (uk)
We paid £1,750 for everything operation and after SA wise but there was a fee of £150.00 for a inital consultation, were at this they tell you everything you need to know if they think it will be a success and 
your success rate according to
Yours/DH's age
Time lapsed since original Vasectomy etc

i googled vasectomy reversal clinic and emailed them all for quotes, the best price we got was the one we used and that was with The Spire (they have different branches all over the UK)

And too answer your insurance question No they dont accept that it has to be cash/credit card or some places BMI i think do a 0% finance option.

Not sure how they original did DH vasectomy but The surgeon was able to attach both sides and it was a success... DH had a brilliant SA and we got our BFP 9 weeks after the VR.

So good luck in your research, there are links to all the surgeons & clinics we all used on the front page, any questions feel free to pm me or any of the other ladies x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

KTsmiles said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> hi KT welcome to the group just wanted to say my cycle became irregular when we were ttc and i had a short lp, so i took vit B6 50mh and the same mth i got my bfp... So u could try that too..
> 
> 
> Good luck Tally on dh's new sa xx
> 
> My prenatal vit has 2.6mg B6 in it. Do you think I should be taking an extra supplement?Click to expand...

have a read through this thread this is where i got all my info and advice from Good luck xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/12563-vitamin-b6-lengthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## Leslie735

Thank you so much for your reply. Like I said were just starting the research process and I don't even know if DH is going to go for it. I sure hope he does though. That or a miracle that we conceive by Gods grace. :)


----------



## live_in_hope

Leslie735 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm pretty new here to BnB I found it while googling pregnancy after vasectomy. Anyway, my DH and I have been married 6 years and have 2 boys together. We had our first 2 years after we got married and then 19 months later welcomed our 2nd son. My husband had a vasectomy in October 2009 when my youngest was 11 months old. Now almost 2 years later I regret it big time. My hubby is fine with it and is 100% good with our 2 boys. For about a year I have been wanting another baby so bad I can barely stand it. I finally brought it to his attention recently and he said he would think about a reversal. So were just in the beginning steps on this. My DH had the kind where they cut the tube, take a piece and burn the ends. How likely is this to be successful for a reversal? I'm worried it won't be even though it's only been a year and 9 months. Also, how much does it cost? Does insurance cover any of it? What is the recovery like? Sorry so many questions were just new to this and still trying to make a decision. If it were up to me completely we'd be making the appointment today but it's not so I'm juts doing research for now. Thanks ladies!!! :thumbup:

hey Leslie! :wave:

Thanks for dropping in here. You've come to the right place! :thumbup: As I'm sure you're already aware, there are many many ladies here that are TTC and even conceived after VR's,with each circumstance being so different! Like you Hubby, mine had his cut and lazered and they were able to reattch both of his successfully after 8years, so there would certainly be no reason why it wouldnt work for you two. My hubby had his done at the BMI park hospital in Nottingham. It was the cheapest that we found and luckily quite local to us. It was performed by a Dr.Harriss who I must say is a legend! :thumbup: A link to his website is on the first page of this thread. There are many fantastic Dr's around the country that so many ladies on here would recommend. I know you're only in research stages, but go for it! :dance: xx good luck and keep us all posted on your journey!


----------



## redbubble

Hi ladies,
OH and I are travelling up to Nottinhamg this afternoon. He has his SA at 9 tomorrow morning. Were both really worried but with all the great stories of the miracles (there really is no other word for it) about pregnancies on The clinics Facebook page, It helps somewhat. Hopefully I'll have a bfp this month anyway-it's our anniversary on Sunday and that's when AF us due too, so I'm hoping I can present OH with a ton of positive sticks lol
I'll let you know how we get on with the test. 
Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

redbubble said:


> Hi ladies,
> OH and I are travelling up to Nottinhamg this afternoon. He has his SA at 9 tomorrow morning. Were both really worried but with all the great stories of the miracles (there really is no other word for it) about pregnancies on The clinics Facebook page, It helps somewhat. Hopefully I'll have a bfp this month anyway-it's our anniversary on Sunday and that's when AF us due too, so I'm hoping I can present OH with a ton of positive sticks lol
> I'll let you know how we get on with the test.
> Xx

Hey! :wave: ooh good luck with the SA :dance: remember numbers aren't everything!! So long as you have at least 1 :spermy: which is swimmiing in the right direction then you got yourself a way to get your BFP!! :thumbup: I follow his facebook page too, love all the successs stories on there! (I'm Vickie Dyer) xx


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone! :wave:

Just returned from long weekend visiting family, and due to the amount of people crammed in the house and all that, and being worn out from all the driving etc, we've had a rather badly-timed :sex: famine! Right in my fertile window. Boo! I suppose we could still get lucky, he'd better be up for it later !
:rofl:
xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi everyone, can someone tell me what the longest period of time between vasectomy and reversal followed by successful pregnancy has been on this forum? My OH had his vasectomy nearly 30 years ago and is now 57 years old, we are considering a reversal. I know the chances of success deteriorate as time passes but would love to hear some success stories (if they're out there). Thank you xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Jungleland said:


> Hi everyone, can someone tell me what the longest period of time between vasectomy and reversal followed by successful pregnancy has been on this forum? My OH had his vasectomy nearly 30 years ago and is now 57 years old, we are considering a reversal. I know the chances of success deteriorate as time passes but would love to hear some success stories (if they're out there). Thank you xxxx

:wave: Hiya :)

The first page of this thread has a list of lots of us with time after our partners vasectomies they had the reversals and how long after that it took to get pregnant (for those that have). 

This page https://malereproduction.com/vasectomy-reversal-introduction-2/common-myths-misconceptions/ states pregnancy statistics for time periods after reversals. 

Obv it'll be individual, how healthy you both are, how well the reversal is performed, etc but not impossible at all :thumbup:

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Jungleland said:


> Hi everyone, can someone tell me what the longest period of time between vasectomy and reversal followed by successful pregnancy has been on this forum? My OH had his vasectomy nearly 30 years ago and is now 57 years old, we are considering a reversal. I know the chances of success deteriorate as time passes but would love to hear some success stories (if they're out there). Thank you xxxx

hey there! :wave:
I seen success after varying years between Vasectomy and Reversal. here is a testimonial from my surgeons website, this was after 23 years between vasectomy and reversal.

_June 2011 - *23 years after vasectomy and pregnant!* 



Hello to Dr Harris and his Team,

I am e-mailing to let you know that after performing a Vasectomy Reversal on my husband last June at the Park Hospital in Nottingham, one year on I am 33 weeks pregnant and our baby is due on the 18th August.
*Even though it was explained that since the vasectomy had taken place more than 23 years earlier and that the chances of success were only approximately 20% we were still optimistic*. After the operation, we decided not to have the sperm test, but let nature take it's course from there, if it was meant to be, it would be.
We are both extremely happy and are excited about the arrival of our tiny little miracle.
So thank you for your time and help and your exceptional technique; may you continue to be an enthusiastic and successful surgeon.
_


They were given a 20% success rate and were able to conceive within a year, as my hubby had his reversed after only 8years and his sperm analysis gave us only 4% and we conceived within 3months! So I would definitly recommend it, it's definitly worth a try! Good luck and I can't wait to hear what you decide to do!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you tallybee and live_in_hope, I will keep this thread on my subscribed list and update you if we come to the decision to have the reversal. This website is so good for sharing stories and experiences. Thank you for your advice :hugs: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

No worries! :thumbup: glad you've found it useful and we really hope you choose to have the VR done!! :dance: keep us posted!! xx


----------



## tallybee

Jungleland said:


> Thank you tallybee and live_in_hope, I will keep this thread on my subscribed list and update you if we come to the decision to have the reversal. This website is so good for sharing stories and experiences. Thank you for your advice :hugs: xxxx

No probs! You are right about this being a good place to come, people on this thread and BnB as a whole are lovely and the support I've been able to get has been invaluable. It would be great to see you back whatever you decide

xx


----------



## cjones82

:hi: ladies, how is everyone, havent been on for a few days due to the whole trying to keep my mind away from ttc, and it has worked a bit, i have absolutley no idea how many dpo i am as i stopped poas so i cant obsess over symptoms, i have gone back to working out daily so keeping myself nice and fit i did a 2.8 mile jog today and i feel great because of it :happydance: have started baking again too which DH and kids are loving as they get a different treat each day, im being really good and not eating any of them as much as its killing me when its chocolate cake lol i am trying very hard to make sure i drink at least 2 litres of water a day but it get so boring after a while does anyone know if it still counts if you put cordial in it?

:dust: to everyone


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am just stopping in to share my vasectomy reversal drs website and patient testimonial page. My husbands VR doc was very good, and has done the procedure countless times, very experienced and one of the best priced VR docs around. I figured this information would be helpful to any ladies considering to do the procedure or wanting to read the inspirational comments and success stories... Here is the doc's website!! 

https://www.vasreversals.com/testimonials.htm


----------



## redbubble

Woohoo, OH had his SA test this morning, asked me to marry him this afternoon and we got a call this evening from Dr Harriss' secretary Bev to give us OH's results before she goes on leave :happydance:
11 years post vasectomy, 39 yrs old and 40million per mil with 45% swimming wooohoooo
I'm soo pleased :)
Oh and Vickie Dyer-I'm on fb as Pollyanna narna-Hutton Moore (don't ask) lol
See you on Dr Harriss' clinic page lol xxxx
:wohoo: :happydance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

woo!! :wohoo: congratulations!!! What a fab day you've had!! Amazing!! COngrats on your engagement and congrats on your fab SA results!! :thumbup: thats really great news!!
I've seen you alot too on Dr.Harriss' FB page too! I did wonder whether that maybe you that likes his posts too!! Hi! :wave:
I wish you all the best on getting your :bfp: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

redbubble said:


> Woohoo, OH had his SA test this morning, asked me to marry him this afternoon and we got a call this evening from Dr Harriss' secretary Bev to give us OH's results before she goes on leave :happydance:
> 11 years post vasectomy, 39 yrs old and 40million per mil with 45% swimming wooohoooo
> I'm soo pleased :)
> Oh and Vickie Dyer-I'm on fb as Pollyanna narna-Hutton Moore (don't ask) lol
> See you on Dr Harriss' clinic page lol xxxx
> :wohoo: :happydance: xx

Congrats on your great SA results and on your engagement!!! Those are really great SA #'s after 11 year old VR!!!:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congrats-1.jpg


----------



## tallybee

redbubble said:


> Woohoo, OH had his SA test this morning, asked me to marry him this afternoon and we got a call this evening from Dr Harriss' secretary Bev to give us OH's results before she goes on leave :happydance:
> 11 years post vasectomy, 39 yrs old and 40million per mil with 45% swimming wooohoooo
> I'm soo pleased :)
> Oh and Vickie Dyer-I'm on fb as Pollyanna narna-Hutton Moore (don't ask) lol
> See you on Dr Harriss' clinic page lol xxxx
> :wohoo: :happydance: xx

:yipee:

That's all fantastic hon! You must be made up :cloud9:

xx


----------



## redbubble

Im still in shock tbh lol
Xxxx


----------



## chattyB

That's fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## tallybee

OH's going for a further SA on Friday... if it's anything like the last ones it'll be a week later he can get results. Then it's navigating our GP's ludicrous appointments system and snotty receptionists to get to them :gun:

He's been on google and decided fasting will help the quality........ :wacko: Honestly I'd have thought packing in the fags and booze would be a better bet... booze cutting seems to be happening but he's still on the fags. He says he's gonna try again to quit though. 

No way we've conceived this cycle anyway. So, the next thing is this SA. Who knows what the results will be this time.....

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally..Good luck with your SA testing. I hope your results improve this time around!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-2.gif


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

redbubble said:


> Woohoo, OH had his SA test this morning, asked me to marry him this afternoon and we got a call this evening from Dr Harriss' secretary Bev to give us OH's results before she goes on leave :happydance:
> 11 years post vasectomy, 39 yrs old and 40million per mil with 45% swimming wooohoooo
> I'm soo pleased :)
> Oh and Vickie Dyer-I'm on fb as Pollyanna narna-Hutton Moore (don't ask) lol
> See you on Dr Harriss' clinic page lol xxxx
> :wohoo: :happydance: xx

Congrats on your engagement and wow super results... look forward to seeing you post your bfp in the near future :dust: xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks hon, I really hope so too. Really feel like giving up if not, AF is such a painful ordeal every month and I can't deal with it or its disappointing news much longer :(

Had a serious chat with OH and spelt out to him (again :dohh:) how fkin tough this is for me and that it kills me to even consider giving up but that if this SA is as shit as the last 2 I'm going back on the pill as I can't take it any more :cry: He then actually took in some of the seriousness of it and promised me he would sort out his drinking and smoking and do all the right things etc. Then it's a case of waiting ANOTHER 3 months for the next SA to show up any improvement :dohh:

:flower:

xx


----------



## waitingmids

We also had our VR done with Dr Harriss at the park , I read you mention his Facebook page. How do I find it ? What's the full name ? . We have been TTC now for about 18th now in the 2 week wait every month it's the same best not drink just incase and fingers crossed. I m getting a bit fed up : ( .


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

if you search vasectomy reversal you'll see it x


----------



## live_in_hope

It's called 'your vasectomy reversal' on facebook! xx


----------



## tallybee

Well that's him been and done his sample... TMI but he said there was a lot... :haha:

Longer abstention this time though, by a couple of days. 

A whole week for results... 

xx


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Tally - fx'd that the results are good. I can't believe that it's been a month since hubby's VR .... It's our 2nd wedding anniversary this weekend, I'll be ovulating too. How perfect would it be if we got our BFP! I know it's way too soon for it to happen but still, it's a nice dream lol. 

This will be our first attempt at TTC!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks chattyB! Aw have a lovely anniversary, nothing's impossible on the conception front either :thumbup:


----------



## KTsmiles

chattyB said:


> Good luck Tally - fx'd that the results are good. I can't believe that it's been a month since hubby's VR .... It's our 2nd wedding anniversary this weekend, I'll be ovulating too. How perfect would it be if we got our BFP! I know it's way too soon for it to happen but still, it's a nice dream lol.
> 
> This will be our first attempt at TTC!

FX'ed for you chattyB! :hugs: Happy Anniversary and lots of :dust: this weekend!


----------



## chattyB

This may be TMI - but I have a BIG grin going on ... Hubby and I couldn't resist and purchased a super duper microscope.

I can confirm that the VR has been a success based on lots and lots of busy little swimmers we spotted lol. I don't know a great deal about counts, morphology and motility so it's not "scientific standards" but there seemed to be lots of normal looking (1 head, 1 tail), forward moving sperm that actually looked like they had somewhere / something to do. I'm hoping this is a good sign for our first proper SA in 2 months time.

I'm just relieved that the tubes are obviously open and functional .... and it only takes 1 swimmer!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> This may be TMI - but I have a BIG grin going on ... Hubby and I couldn't resist and purchased a super duper microscope.
> 
> I can confirm that the VR has been a success based on lots and lots of busy little swimmers we spotted lol. I don't know a great deal about counts, morphology and motility so it's not "scientific standards" but there seemed to be lots of normal looking (1 head, 1 tail), forward moving sperm that actually looked like they had somewhere / something to do. I'm hoping this is a good sign for our first proper SA in 2 months time.
> 
> I'm just relieved that the tubes are obviously open and functional .... and it only takes 1 swimmer!

Congrats, thats great that you could see lots of :spermy:!!!:happydance:

Can I ask you where you got your microscope from and how much it cost??:flower: I think it would be good to be able to look at my DH's as well!!


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: I keep forgetting to come in here lol! Good luck with the SA results Tallybee, FX for you. Good luck chattyB, sounds promising. I bought a microscope too, but it was crap and I couldn't see anything. Spent ages freaking out about it, mind you that's what you get when you buy a microscope that is actually a glorified child's toy :haha: I think I'm out this month, have been poorly for a week so haven't been getting much BD in. I'm moving back to England soon, but DH is staying in Scotland to work every other week. Sod's law it'll be on the weeks that I ov, I hope it isn't. Hope everybody is feeling ok, and has a nice weekend x x


----------



## tallybee

Aw chattyB that's ace! It must be so reassuring to see them there with your own eyes... it's one thing being told numbers from the lab but to actually see them!! I don't think we can splash on anything like that tho :lol: 

Sorry to hear your DH is gonna be away from u a lot sapphire... is that situation gonna be permanent? or is there an end in sight with it at all. I hope you guys can get in there on your fertile times anyway! 

Wannabeprego is that a maybe I see?? Exciting!! 

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Tally, 

Yeah, I have been getting faint second lines on Dollar Tree tests. I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if you would like to take a look at it and tell me what you think...I am still not sure what to think of it just yet though because I am waiting a few days to get confirmation on a more reliable test, I dont know if I can trust the Dollar Store test...

Here is my link to the HPT thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tore-test-added-page-5-friday-07-08-11-a.html

Good luck and baby dust to you Tally...:dust: :dust: I really hope you get better SA results!!! Fingers crossed...:thumbup:


----------



## tallybee

Oooh off to check that thread out now :coffee:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for checking my thread Tally!!! I will update the thread if anything interesting develops meanwhile!!! :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

chattyB said:


> This may be TMI - but I have a BIG grin going on ... Hubby and I couldn't resist and purchased a super duper microscope.
> 
> I can confirm that the VR has been a success based on lots and lots of busy little swimmers we spotted lol. I don't know a great deal about counts, morphology and motility so it's not "scientific standards" but there seemed to be lots of normal looking (1 head, 1 tail), forward moving sperm that actually looked like they had somewhere / something to do. I'm hoping this is a good sign for our first proper SA in 2 months time.
> 
> I'm just relieved that the tubes are obviously open and functional .... and it only takes 1 swimmer!

Hey thats great!! Wow how cook that must be to see it all yourself, seeing them all swimming away!! How fascinating!! I'm intrigued!! It def does only take one so good luck honey!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tallybee

Heya! How's everyone doing? 

I've just had the horrible realisation that OH's birthday do on Friday... I'm gonna be either premenstrual or just on! :wacko: There's no way we're pg this month anyway, not the way things have worked out. I just know that meeting a load of his work ppl and friends, plus having his old friend wife and kids to stay for the weekend just makes this AF baaadly timed. I wanted to go out looking gorgeous cos I never go out much and I'm gonna end up a bloated PMS monster :wacko:

Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Just wanted to say: Dr. Dawson in Hartlepoole rocks!

He did hubby's VR in February and we were about to go for a SA, but were surprised today by a :bfp:

FYI: we are almost 39 and DH's VR was 6 years ago.


----------



## KTsmiles

ChrissiK said:


> Just wanted to say: Dr. Dawson in Hartlepoole rocks!
> 
> He did hubby's VR in February and we were about to go for a SA, but were surprised today by a :bfp:
> 
> FYI: we are almost 39 and DH's VR was 6 years ago.

CONGRATS ChrissiK on your :bfp:!! You give us all hope!! :hugs: H & H 9 months!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*ChrissiK*
on her :bfp: 
* 5 months after VR *
A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
*VR Feb 2011  11/7/11*​


----------



## wannabeprego

ChrissiK said:


> Just wanted to say: Dr. Dawson in Hartlepoole rocks!
> 
> He did hubby's VR in February and we were about to go for a SA, but were surprised today by a :bfp:
> 
> FYI: we are almost 39 and DH's VR was 6 years ago.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congrats-2.png


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Heya! How's everyone doing?
> 
> I've just had the horrible realisation that OH's birthday do on Friday... I'm gonna be either premenstrual or just on! :wacko: There's no way we're pg this month anyway, not the way things have worked out. I just know that meeting a load of his work ppl and friends, plus having his old friend wife and kids to stay for the weekend just makes this AF baaadly timed. I wanted to go out looking gorgeous cos I never go out much and I'm gonna end up a bloated PMS monster :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!

Happy Birthday to your OH!!!:winkwink: I hate getting my AF to, it always comes at the worst possible times of the month. Hopefully AF will stay away this cycle and you will get your BFP...You never know, many girls get their BFP's when they least expect it!!! :af::af::af: Do you know what gift you are going to get him for his birthday? If AF does come than try to find a cute outfit that hides AF bloat and take some PMS meds!!! I always take extra strength tylenol and that seems to take away my terrible AF cramps. Regardless of what happens, I hope you enjoy yourself and that OH has a wonderful birthday!! :thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

ChrissiK said:


> Just wanted to say: Dr. Dawson in Hartlepoole rocks!
> 
> He did hubby's VR in February and we were about to go for a SA, but were surprised today by a :bfp:
> 
> FYI: we are almost 39 and DH's VR was 6 years ago.




live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> *ChrissiK*
> on her :bfp:
> * 5 months after VR *
> A huge congratulations to you from all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
> *VR Feb 2011  11/7/11*​

Thats brill news... Congratulations h&h 9 mths xxxx

Pop on over to the pregnancy after vr wags club and say hi .. i'll add you to the front page!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...vasectomy-reversal-club-aka-vr-bump-wags.html


----------



## kiki04

Just found out Dans apt wont be til october and thats just the consult. The reversal wont be for 2-4 months after that bringing us to like february next year meaning I wont be able to get pg for at least another year. I am crushed and feel like not even bothering... :cry:

I hate my life right now :cry:


----------



## honeybunny31

ChrissiK You are so right Dr Dawson rocks I told you you would be next with his skill!!!! my hubby had his reversal in feb too and we are 7 weeks preg, congratulations honey xxxxx


----------



## tallybee

Congratulations ChrissiK!! :happydance:

wannabeprego, I'm getting him a Kindle reader :) I saw him when his friend was showing him his new one so that's what he's getting! He better like it :haha: Yea I'm gonna be on a multitude of tablets tbh, I usually dose up on strong prescription painkillers as well as colofac cos my IBS is horribly worse around AF too, the cramps just roll up into megacramps :wacko: WHatever way it goes (not preg this month I'm certain) I will have to take it easy on the :wine: at the party, as it's not a good idea to be drinking alcohol on those painkillers anyway.

kiki04, big :hugs: hon, that seems so far off just now but you'll get there! Where is it he's going for it again, is there any reason his consultation has to be that far ahead... and the actual op as well that's quite a long gap. Is there no way of trying to bring things forward hon? :hugs: Waiting is horrid at the best of times

xx


----------



## honeybunny31

chrissik said:


> just wanted to say: Dr. Dawson in hartlepoole rocks!
> 
> He did hubby's vr in february and we were about to go for a sa, but were surprised today by a :bfp:
> 
> Fyi: We are almost 39 and dh's vr was 6 years ago.

congratulations honey xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Jungleland said:


> Thank you tallybee and live_in_hope, I will keep this thread on my subscribed list and update you if we come to the decision to have the reversal. This website is so good for sharing stories and experiences. Thank you for your advice :hugs: xxxx

Good morning girls :flower:

After thinking long and hard, I spoke to my OH yesterday and we agreed to go for a consultation for his VR sooner rather than later :happydance:

Going for it now is not ideal (not the best time financially - but when is?!). I would rather have the shock of getting pregnant earlier than was ideal (whilst NTNP) than having it done when we were 'ready' (say in 2 years time) and being under pressure to TTC. Hope that makes sense!

I'm over the moon! :dance: 

OH's GP recommended a urologist at a private clinic near us which potentially he will be able to claim the consultation fee back on his private health policy and we'll take it from there. 

Thank you for your support and advice, will keep you posted! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Jungleland said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Thank you tallybee and live_in_hope, I will keep this thread on my subscribed list and update you if we come to the decision to have the reversal. This website is so good for sharing stories and experiences. Thank you for your advice :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Good morning girls :flower:
> 
> After thinking long and hard, I spoke to my OH yesterday and we agreed to go for a consultation for his VR sooner rather than later :happydance:
> 
> Going for it now is not ideal (not the best time financially - but when is?!). I would rather have the shock of getting pregnant earlier than was ideal (whilst NTNP) than having it done when we were 'ready' (say in 2 years time) and being under pressure to TTC. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> I'm over the moon! :dance:
> 
> OH's GP recommended a urologist at a private clinic near us which potentially he will be able to claim the consultation fee back on his private health policy and we'll take it from there.
> 
> Thank you for your support and advice, will keep you posted! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Further update.... OH has been doing lots of ringing round this morning.... :happydance: 

Consultation fee is £150-£200 depending who we see and his insurance policy will re-pay 75% of it which is good. They've said the procedure will then be £2065 on top of that. With general anaestetic, most people have it done in the morning and leave in the evening. They offered us an appointment for a week on Thursday and the likelihood that the op itself could be done almost immediately afterwards.

Does this sound like other people's experiences?

I appreciate your help :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ChrissiK

We paid 200 pounds for the consultation, which was taken off the total balance, 3000 pounds (gulp!). This was Dr. Dawson in Hartlepoole. However, my BFP yesterday made it all worthwhile. This child will therefore have used clothes, furniture & pram, but it will be very loved!


----------



## Jungleland

ChrissiK said:


> We paid 200 pounds for the consultation, which was taken off the total balance, 3000 pounds (gulp!). This was Dr. Dawson in Hartlepoole. However, my BFP yesterday made it all worthwhile. This child will therefore have used clothes, furniture & pram, but it will be very loved!

Thank you ChrissiK and huuuge congratulations on your :bfp: !! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Jungleland, yeh that totally makes sense - that's how we went about it too really, and over a year (well u can see in my siggy how long it's been since the VR :D) it's not happened yet anyway so there we are.

What you said about the consultation/op sounds pretty similar to our experience too, we waited a bit longer but that was through OH's choice to make sure he got the following week off work rather than a waiting list or anything. (they say most can be back at work after a couple of days unless it's a physical job, but OH wanted extra anyway)

Good luck!

x


----------



## live_in_hope

Jungleland said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Thank you tallybee and live_in_hope, I will keep this thread on my subscribed list and update you if we come to the decision to have the reversal. This website is so good for sharing stories and experiences. Thank you for your advice :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Good morning girls :flower:
> 
> After thinking long and hard, I spoke to my OH yesterday and we agreed to go for a consultation for his VR sooner rather than later :happydance:
> 
> Going for it now is not ideal (not the best time financially - but when is?!). I would rather have the shock of getting pregnant earlier than was ideal (whilst NTNP) than having it done when we were 'ready' (say in 2 years time) and being under pressure to TTC. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> I'm over the moon! :dance:
> 
> OH's GP recommended a urologist at a private clinic near us which potentially he will be able to claim the consultation fee back on his private health policy and we'll take it from there.
> 
> Thank you for your support and advice, will keep you posted! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Hey! :wave:

I'm glad you've made a decision to do it!! :dance: As for the process etc, we had our consultation the same day as the op!! If we wanted a separate consultation, we would have had to pay an extra £250 but if we had it on the day of the op it was included in the price which was £1989. We had already decided we wanted Dr.Harriss to do it so thought it made sense and the receptionist said that that was what most people did so we did it all in the same day. It was a long day for us and Hubby stayed over too, but they took good care of him.......after they cut his balls open that is!! :haha: lol xx


----------



## tallybee

^ :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo, congratulations ChrissiK! :happydance: Another Dr Dawson graduate!!
Hello to everyone else :wave:
I really must remember to check in more often :dohh:
I got a BFN today, not really surprising. Ah well, I'm not out the game til AF rears her ugly head...


----------



## tallybee

No you are certainly not out sapphire! You have proved it can happen once so u must have a higher than average chance of it happening again xx


----------



## tallybee

Well OH called the Dr's surgery yesterday to ask if his results were there and if so could he have a phone appointment (he's at work in Edinburgh and we live/have our GP halfway to Glasgow so he'd need to take like an entire half-day off to go in)
The hospital lab said the GP would have the results within a week, but possibly by Wednesday. So.

Their appointments system is really poo, it works like this: the lines open at 8AM and it's basically a free-for-all, you're bloody lucky if you even get through. If you do, you'll be offered an appt for that day. If you're not so lucky you'll spend an hour trying to get through to be told there are no appointments left, better luck next time. So at OH's work the redial is really quick and he got through, he said the receptionist was really rude :grr: saying 'oh we don't have time for this in the mornings you know' (when he asked her to see if the results were there rather than just booking an appt) 
:dohh:
That's the whole point you daft mare, if the results are there he needs an appointment.... if they're not, he doesn't!! :wacko:

THEN she told him not to bother asking again until next week! :gun: WTF??? I swear they send GP receptionists on Dragon courses to make sure they fob off as many ppl as possible to deflect them from the actual Docs! The silly man would've left it until next week too, but I'm not having that! If he doesn't call again today, I will! :rofl:


xx


----------



## cjones82

Thats very rude of them, i would make a complaint!! when DH rang for his results they put him through to the dr and she gave him the results over the phone, and then the next day he went down and picked the written results up, could they not do that for you?? xx


----------



## tallybee

They will give him a phone consultation which basically means the doctor will ring him at whatever time. Last time, he just asked them to do a printout and told them I was to collect it as his work means it's hard for him to go in without taking time off. He's going to call them later in the hope that the results will be in by then, apparently phone appts can be booked the day before... better than the shambolic mess of the 8AM scramble :wacko:

xx


----------



## littlelou6

WOW she was very rude tally, good luck for your results hun. My OH is going to make an app for his next SA should be begining of aug. 

I just wanted to say hi to all the newbies :hi: i haven't posted on here much recently after our bad results. CONGRATS to those who have had their BFP's. 

I hope you are all well x x x


----------



## chattyB

Just a thought - do you pay privately for your SA? Surely that should make a difference! If you do, I'd put in a complaint, you never know, you may get a discount.

My GP works the same way with the 8am scramble, either that or they'll offer you an "non emergency appointment" for three weeks time. It might be worth phoning later on, after lunchtime? My GP will only give results over the phone between 2pm and 3pm.

Good luck! Have my fingers crossed for you that the results are worth the wait.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Just a thought - do you pay privately for your SA? Surely that should make a difference! If you do, I'd put in a complaint, you never know, you may get a discount.
> 
> My GP works the same way with the 8am scramble, either that or they'll offer you an "non emergency appointment" for three weeks time. It might be worth phoning later on, after lunchtime? My GP will only give results over the phone between 2pm and 3pm.
> 
> Good luck! Have my fingers crossed for you that the results are worth the wait.

Thanks ladies :)
Nope, we don't pay privately hon, the ordinary GP had to refer him first time, the lab's at the main NHS hospital in Edinburgh. We were quoted somewhere between £100 and £150 for a S.A. privately :shock: We really can't do that!

He's been told now to call back tomorrow after 12 and he's told me he will be asking for them to just release the printed results so we can collect them rather than pissing about trying to speak to a doctor who isn't even a fertility specialist (the first time, we went in together and the GP was very nice but couldn't tell us anything we didn't already know re. the results :dohh:)


----------



## cjones82

Wishing you loads of luck Tallybee :hugs: xx


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi Lou, I replied to your pm, wrote a very long reply and submitted I hope you have received it, can you let me know if you haven't.... xxxxxxx


----------



## honeybunny31

littlelou6 said:


> WOW she was very rude tally, good luck for your results hun. My OH is going to make an app for his next SA should be begining of aug.
> 
> I just wanted to say hi to all the newbies :hi: i haven't posted on here much recently after our bad results. CONGRATS to those who have had their BFP's.
> 
> I hope you are all well x x x

Hi Lou, I replied to your pm, wrote a very long reply and submitted I hope you have received it, can you let me know if you haven't.... xxxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Urgh Tallybee, your doctors sounds pants. I didn't know you could get SA through the NHS, I might enquire about it. DH only had one done, but we haven't bothered since as private SA is so expensive. Good luck for your results! x x


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies,
I have a quick question for you. last month i started to take vitamin b6, AF is due tomorrow but as of yet not feeling like she is on her way, I have been taking 50mg of b6 everyday, could that make AF late?? havent been feeling like i usually do after ovulation this month, did hpt yesterday :bfn: can anyone help? dont want to get hopes up if AF doesnt show tomorrow if the vitamin b6 could be the cause.

Any news on SA results Tallybee?? xxx


----------



## chattyB

B6 apparently lengthens the luteal phase - either by making you Ov a few days earlier or pushing back AF. I have 10 days between Ov and AF (Ov on cd14 of a 24 day cycle) so have been thinking of giving B6 a go to extend the LP by a few days.

OR

It could be your BFP! Do you have any other symptoms? I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## cjones82

No nothing at all :-( usually after ovulation i get really sore bbs but nothing at all this month, i did have some pink discharge (sorry tmi) last friday morning but i did have that last month aswell but had it for 3 days last month it was just once this time. im not holding out much hope but trying to stay positive.


----------



## tallybee

Just a quick update as I need to go back out girls. Bloody annoyed - after all that crap they have only done the volume and 'several spermatozoa present'

:cry:

WTF... he went to the same place and they've given us a completely useless SA this time. FFS

:flower:


----------



## chattyB

Oh I'm so sorry :( that's crap! What the hell is the point in "several present"? Jeez, you could've done that yourself with a toys r us microscope!

This TTC after VR is stressful enough without numpties like that assessing sperm samples :(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tallybee. Sorry they've been so useless :hugs: At least there are some sperm present, it only takes one... Are you able to request a more in depth SA? 

FX for you cjones, it could be a good sign x x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, sorry the results werent very detailed, i know that is frustrating after waiting to get them for so long...:hugs: I am glad to hear that he has some healthy :spermy: though, so that is one positive. :hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

chattyB said:


> B6 apparently lengthens the luteal phase - either by making you Ov a few days earlier or pushing back AF. I have 10 days between Ov and AF (Ov on cd14 of a 24 day cycle) so have been thinking of giving B6 a go to extend the LP by a few days.
> 
> OR
> 
> It could be your BFP! Do you have any other symptoms? I have everything crossed for you!

I swear b6 helped me i had a short lp some were 9 some were 10 then i took b6 50mg and got our bfp :)


cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a quick question for you. last month i started to take vitamin b6, AF is due tomorrow but as of yet not feeling like she is on her way, I have been taking 50mg of b6 everyday, could that make AF late?? havent been feeling like i usually do after ovulation this month, did hpt yesterday :bfn: can anyone help? dont want to get hopes up if AF doesnt show tomorrow if the vitamin b6 could be the cause.
> 
> Any news on SA results Tallybee?? xxx


So you tested 9dpo? i tested at 9dpo and got a neg tested agin at 11dpo and got pos... vitb6 wont harm your cycles it lengthens the time between ov and period you need at least 10days + after ov to get pregnant.. stick with it, its lengthening your cycles or you have a bfp :)


----------



## littlelou6

Thats a bit rubbish tally, you should complain and ask for a more detailed SA, i booked OH's for 2nd aug. x


----------



## cjones82

good luck littlelou hope you get better results :hugs:

Well no AF today which is unlike me, im never late, im usually early. Not getting hopes up to much though as there is a strong chance is because of the B6. did a test yesterday :bfn: again


----------



## chattyB

I think this may be a little premature ... But I saw a Tee-shirt today and I couldn't resist!

It says "OMG I'm Pregnant!" - what a fabby, novel way of breaking the news to family and friends lol

I bought it lol. It's a bargain! £3 in the New Look sale.

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks ladies :hugs2:

I really can't understand why this time they did such a useless analysis. The other 2 times he went to the same place and they did full in depth analyses, everything we needed to know (although it was not the results we wanted - really low numbers and quality). OH needs to call the GP and the hospital on Monday to see if anyone can tell him anything. 

Chatty, that T shirt is brilliant! I want one - AND occasion to wear it! :winkwink:

cjones82, fingers crossed for you! You're not out til the :witch: shows!

I can feel mine is gonna come soon, the cramps are here... we didn't :sex: at the right time this cycle anyway because of various things so it was to be expected.


Onwards!


xx


----------



## waitingmids

As we r all VR wives I imagine alot of us have the same problems low sperm counts and the hope/wait every month.Our numbers r too low for IUI our doc says , but have any of u heard of them freezing with donations till they have enough good swimmers to make it worth trying ?


----------



## tallybee

waitingmids said:


> As we r all VR wives I imagine alot of us have the same problems low sperm counts and the hope/wait every month.Our numbers r too low for IUI our doc says , but have any of u heard of them freezing with donations till they have enough good swimmers to make it worth trying ?

Ours aren't (weren't? dunno what they are now :wacko:) good enough for IUI either, we haven't got the funds for anything pricier either. I don't know about the freezing thing, but maybe worth looking into!

xx


----------



## chattyB

I didn't realise they could do that either! Worth bearing in mind!


----------



## sapphire1

I've not heard of that either, definitely an option if sperm not suitable for IUI.
The :witch: got me today, so I'm out for this month. Roll on August!


----------



## waitingmids

I ll look into it further and keep you all posted , I d rather try it than IVF or donor sperm .


----------



## tallybee

waitingmids said:


> I ll look into it further and keep you all posted , I d rather try it than IVF or donor sperm .

Yeah - that definitely sounds interesting. 

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Sapphire, she's gonna get me too really soon, I can feel it!

xx


----------



## waitingmids

We must all be in sync I ' out for this month now also : ( .


----------



## Jungleland

hi girls, just to update you, OH's doctors referral letter is being drafted as i speak :) then its all systems go for our VR consultation :dance: lets get this thing started! Xx


----------



## cjones82

:witch: got me :-( oh well onto the next cycle :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

We are getting synchronised cycles - :witch: here too!


----------



## cjones82

How strange is that?? hopefully we will all get our :bfp: together too xx


----------



## sapphire1

Boo, so many :witch: that is just weird! FX August is our month ladies :laugh2:
Great news Jungleland :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

How strange they're all in sync! But sorry the AF got you :( I've still got 6 days left until AF but already have the gut feeling that I'm out. I'm still on a diet and losing weight, so probably not the ideal time for my BFP anyhow.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> How strange they're all in sync! But sorry the AF got you :( I've still got 6 days left until AF but already have the gut feeling that I'm out. I'm still on a diet and losing weight, so probably not the ideal time for my BFP anyhow.

It is odd isn't it!

From what I've heard even losing a little bit of weight can make a big difference to your fertility so FX!

xx


----------



## waitingmids

Next month BFP for us all would be great.I 'm off for my first Zumba class tonight like you say losing a bit of weight can only help.


----------



## chattyB

tallybee said:


> chattyB said:
> 
> 
> How strange they're all in sync! But sorry the AF got you :( I've still got 6 days left until AF but already have the gut feeling that I'm out. I'm still on a diet and losing weight, so probably not the ideal time for my BFP anyhow.
> 
> It is odd isn't it!
> 
> From what I've heard even losing a little bit of weight can make a big difference to your fertility so FX!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have a confession to make - I started the diet on the celebrity slim plan but it wasn't shifting fast enough (works a treat for the first few weeks tho!) so I switched and now doing the Cambridge Diet so for this month and next month we'll not be trying for our BFP, the diet is 500 calories a day so really not healthy trying to get pregnant whilst on it. On the other hand, I started on Thursday morning, weighed myself this morning and have lost 7lb! I'd like to lose around 18-20lb in total so hopefully shouldn't take too long. I ALWAYS put on more than the "recommended weight" when pregnant and the thought of being 18lb overweight before I fall pregnant AND piling on a load more throughout pregnancy fills me with dread, not to mention making pregnancy higher risk. 

Hopefully, this way, I'll have a healthier pregnancy when the time comes AND be healthier to boot.


----------



## waitingmids

Only 500 calories a day , no wonder it's falling off you.Good luck I couldn't do it.


----------



## wannabeprego

@tally & Cjones..... I am so sorry the :witch: got you girls!!! :hugs: :hugs: Better luck to you for the next cycle!!!


----------



## cjones82

Well i had some rather crappy news yesterday, i found out my ex husbands new wife has just given birth to a little girl!! Its now left to me to tell my sons that they have a little sister from the father that wants nothing to do with them, so effectively they have a sister they will probably never see. I just hope that one day soon i will be able to give them a brother or sister that they will see everyday and that will love them no matter what.


----------



## sapphire1

cjones82 said:


> Well i had some rather crappy news yesterday, i found out my ex husbands new wife has just given birth to a little girl!! Its now left to me to tell my sons that they have a little sister from the father that wants nothing to do with them, so effectively they have a sister they will probably never see. I just hope that one day soon i will be able to give them a brother or sister that they will see everyday and that will love them no matter what.

:hugs::hugs:

Your boys will get a new baby brother or sister, it's just a matter of time x x


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Well i had some rather crappy news yesterday, i found out my ex husbands new wife has just given birth to a little girl!! Its now left to me to tell my sons that they have a little sister from the father that wants nothing to do with them, so effectively they have a sister they will probably never see. I just hope that one day soon i will be able to give them a brother or sister that they will see everyday and that will love them no matter what.

Huge :hug: 

Sapphire is right hon it's just a matter of time till they get to have a baby brother or sister within your loving family unit. 

It's horrible having to explain things to children because their biological 'father' can't be bothered to be in their lives, I know this too well :hugs: But all we can do is make them feel loved and wanted in our own family. They will appreciate that as they grow up. 

:hugs:


----------



## cjones82

Thank you for the support ladies xx


----------



## tallybee

Well I finally got OH to phone up again and not get fobbed off and actually find out about what happened with those non-results. Whoever took his sample read the bit that says 'Post Vasectomy Reversal' and somehow ignored the 'Reversal' bit, and thus sent it to Pathology rather than Reproductive Med. DURRR :dohh:

The person on the phone has apparently apologised and said to come back in and they will make sure it's done properly this time. A pain in the arse indeed, since he can't go back in without taking time off work, which he has already done a bit much lately because of various things. 

He is therefore going to do it on the 29th before we set off on our little camping holiday as he has that Friday off already.

Well... he had been going to just sit with his fingers up his arse for another 3 months without finding anything out whatsoever so it's better than that! Honestly I do not get his logic a lot of the time. Although, he is trying to quit smoking at the moment - so I expect the grumps - but WTF is the point of just not bothering to get any information on his sperm? :shrug:

I swear without us lot, men would float about like farts in trances, never getting anywhere whatsoever!! :lol:

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cjones, I am sorry about the news, I know it is like salt in the wound when you are TTC and situations like this happen. :hugs: :hugs: Just try to hang in there hun, your turn is going to come very soon!!! :hugs:

@Tally, I am glad they rescheduled your OH for another SA, sorry it is such a pain though having to reschedule and get the time off for OH, but at least now you know what happened. I agree about the men in our lives, I sometimes find that my husband puts things off to the last minute and I have to nag him to death to get things done...LOL..:wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> I swear without us lot, men would float about like farts in trances, never getting anywhere whatsoever!! :lol:
> 
> xx

:rofl: You're so right! I had to nag DH for frigging ages to get a VR, and he's so glad he did now. Glad to hear they're doing the SA again properly this time.

Just being nosey, has anyone else on here got stepchildren? I've got a 14 year old SD, who's moving in with us in a few weeks - yikes! I'll be glad to have a ready made babysitter though :haha:


----------



## waitingmids

Hi yes I have 2 step sons live with us full time ( it's not just dads that run off and leave there kids). I m off for a
Internal scan tomorrow not looking forwards to it as AF terrible at mo.just to be sure I 'm functioning ok then maybe ivf??? Have been looking into IUI but our numbers just don't seem high enough.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hi ladies! Wow... it is great to finally find a group of women who are going thru the same thing as my DH and I. DH had VR march 7th. I am currently on my 5th cycle ttc. Hoping that this month might just be the month! 

Anyone have any quick tips that might help us out? 

We are lh testing... cm tracking... sex every other day... using pre seed. I have ran out of ideas... other that bbt that just didn't seem to work the way it should have for me.


----------



## ttcpostvr

sapphire1 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> I swear without us lot, men would float about like farts in trances, never getting anywhere whatsoever!! :lol:
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: You're so right! I had to nag DH for frigging ages to get a VR, and he's so glad he did now. Glad to hear they're doing the SA again properly this time.
> 
> Just being nosey, has anyone else on here got stepchildren? I've got a 14 year old SD, who's moving in with us in a few weeks - yikes! I'll be glad to have a ready made babysitter though :haha:Click to expand...

I have 2 step children. Sarah who is 10 and Tyler who is 7. Your in for a treat if she hasn't lived with you before or if her mother is against you!


----------



## tallybee

ttcpostvr said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> I swear without us lot, men would float about like farts in trances, never getting anywhere whatsoever!! :lol:
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: You're so right! I had to nag DH for frigging ages to get a VR, and he's so glad he did now. Glad to hear they're doing the SA again properly this time.
> 
> *Just being nosey, has anyone else on here got stepchildren?* I've got a 14 year old SD, who's moving in with us in a few weeks - yikes! I'll be glad to have a ready made babysitter though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 step children. Sarah who is 10 and Tyler who is 7. Your in for a treat if she hasn't lived with you before or if her mother is against you!Click to expand...

Yep!

I reckon with our men all having had those pesky Snips in the first place in all probability there will be a few steppies on here :)

OH's boys live with their mum and we don't see them as much as we would like because she is incredibly bitter. They are currently in Ireland for most of the summer hols and she's only joining them for the last 2 weeks, they're with her family there. They are 14 and 10.

If anyone fancies a look at the step parents support thread, the link is in my signature! We've been asking for an actual section for steppies but apparently there isn't enough interest (!) so netty started us a thread :thumbup:


Welcome to the group, ttcpostvr. Generally the best piece of advice I can give (but find it hard to follow :blush:) is try and relax, don't stress. A tall order I know, but it's 1000x worse with stress cos it messes up the cycle and makes you have false hopes!

xx


----------



## Jungleland

Jungleland said:


> hi girls, just to update you, OH's doctors referral letter is being drafted as i speak :) then its all systems go for our VR consultation :dance: lets get this thing started! Xx

25th july is our VR consultation date!! Aaaahhhh! :dance: xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Ah great news! Wishing u all the best :yipee:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Jungle...Good luck, I hope the surgery goes great and that hubby has a speedy recovery with lots of :spermy: after!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chattyB

Jungleland said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, just to update you, OH's doctors referral letter is being drafted as i speak :) then its all systems go for our VR consultation :dance: lets get this thing started! Xx
> 
> 25th july is our VR consultation date!! Aaaahhhh! :dance: xxxxClick to expand...

Great news! Wishing your OH a speedy recovery!


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> ttcpostvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> I swear without us lot, men would float about like farts in trances, never getting anywhere whatsoever!! :lol:
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: You're so right! I had to nag DH for frigging ages to get a VR, and he's so glad he did now. Glad to hear they're doing the SA again properly this time.
> 
> *Just being nosey, has anyone else on here got stepchildren?* I've got a 14 year old SD, who's moving in with us in a few weeks - yikes! I'll be glad to have a ready made babysitter though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 step children. Sarah who is 10 and Tyler who is 7. Your in for a treat if she hasn't lived with you before or if her mother is against you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!
> 
> I reckon with our men all having had those pesky Snips in the first place in all probability there will be a few steppies on here :)
> 
> OH's boys live with their mum and we don't see them as much as we would like because she is incredibly bitter. They are currently in Ireland for most of the summer hols and she's only joining them for the last 2 weeks, they're with her family there. They are 14 and 10.
> 
> If anyone fancies a look at the step parents support thread, the link is in my signature! We've been asking for an actual section for steppies but apparently there isn't enough interest (!) so netty started us a thread :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah, I figured there'd be a few of us lurking about! Luckily SD's mum doesn't really cause problems for us, she was devastated when we had Holly though - guess she didn't see it coming!

Great news Jungleland - good luck! :happydance:

Good luck for your scan waitingmids, FX for you...

:wave: ttvpostvr - welcome! The only other things I did was make DH stop drinking, and take vitamins recommended by our surgeon. I'm pretty sure it was the preseed that helped us, I'm going to be stocking up on it...


----------



## chattyB

Step-kids = fun fun fun! I discovered yet another £20 note missing from the purse just this evening. No point making a fuss, been there done that and obviously I'm just imagining things / neurotic.

*must remember to keep all valuables in the bedroom with the door locked*


----------



## chattyB

Ok - got a few questions for you oh knowledgable gals.

AF is due on Sunday (24 day cycle). The earliest I've ever been is 23 days. I started the Cambridge Diet and have lost 10lb in 7 days. I'm aware that such a strict diet is not good whilst trying to conceive so I've purposefully avoided BDing around Ov.

I've just noticed some brown spotting when I wiped.

Would this be due to the weightloss affecting AF? Could it make it arrive earlier OR could this (by some miracle) be implantation bleeding??

I have no symptoms at all other than feeling a little emotional/premstrual, no sore boobs, no cracking headache and extreme tiredness that usually accompanies prementrual spotting ect - I have a gut feeling that I'm not pregnant but this is freaking me out
a little

BTW - I'm 8dpo today


----------



## sapphire1

chattyB said:


> Ok - got a few questions for you oh knowledgable gals.
> 
> AF is due on Sunday (24 day cycle). The earliest I've ever been is 23 days. I started the Cambridge Diet and have lost 10lb in 7 days. I'm aware that such a strict diet is not good whilst trying to conceive so I've purposefully avoided BDing around Ov.
> 
> I've just noticed some brown spotting when I wiped.
> 
> Would this be due to the weightloss affecting AF? Could it make it arrive earlier OR could this (by some miracle) be implantation bleeding??
> 
> I have no symptoms at all other than feeling a little emotional/premstrual, no sore boobs, no cracking headache and extreme tiredness that usually accompanies prementrual spotting ect - I have a gut feeling that I'm not pregnant but this is freaking me out
> a little
> 
> BTW - I'm 8dpo today

Oooh! I'm not sure if weight loss could affect AF, but 8dpo is about the right time for implantation bleeding. One thing I will say is that I am convinced I'm pregnant every month - apart from the month when I actually was. I also had implantation spotting which lasted for 9 days, and started roughly a week before AF was due. I guess you won't know for sure until a little later, but FX this is it for you! x x


----------



## chattyB

Well, not pregnant this month. AF started this morning so I imagine it was the weightloss that has made AF early. At least I wasn't waiting for days thinking "is it? Isn't it?"

Babydust to all!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: We'll all get a BFP in August instead x x :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Yeah chattyB I believe any weight loss (or gain) can affect AF. It's because our hormones are affected by fat (they are fat soluble compounds) so changes in fat levels and nutrition can easily affect our lady hormones until things settle :thumbup:.

Sapphire, yep - let's get those :bfp:s in August!

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave:
I've been away for the week and have just caught up abit!
@cjones- sorry to hear about your news about your childrens new baby sister. it's such a shame that they will never get to meet her.......
I am in a similar situation but from the other side....I am the ex husbands wife who is expecting a baby.....
I am 26 and have 4 step children, boys aged 21, 19, 18 and a girl aged 14. Their mum didnt take it too well when they split up and turned really nasty and things got even worse when me and him got together. I was 18 at the time and he was 36. She became very bitter and aggressive and banned him from seeing his children. It was an awful time and it got to the stage where the children who at the time were 13,11,10 and 5 were poisoned and forced to hate their dad :nope: It was so upsetting. He gave them everything in the divorce, made sure they had the same life they had before, giving her everything and without mortgage or debt but he is still the worst ex in the universe. He has always maintained a relationship with his eldest as he has always been quite mature for his age and always knew that whatever his mum said about his dad, that there was two sides to every story etc. His middle son and daughter he hasnt spoke or heard from in about 5 years and his youngest son occasionally sends tx messages but he has asked hubby to keep it quiet as he doesnt want his mum finding out that he has been in touch! he's 18 and his mum still causes probs for them if they get in touch :growlmad: so you can understand why its easier for them to not have a relationship with him. :nope:
Telling them about me expecting was a tough decision. We've been together nearly 9years and married over 4years but it was still tough. We knew that if we didnt say anything it would have been wrong and if we did it would have been wrong, so he sent them all a text (he has all their numbers and sends them texts most weeks but they never reply) and told them. He spoke to his eldest afew days later and said that it caused that much probs he had to get out of the house as his mum spent the whole weekend shouting and kicking off about it :nope: so we know it'll definitely be along time before his daughter comes around, its such a shame coz with his daughter having 3 brothers, she will have a sister that she wont even acknowledge or dare to have anything to do with because of how bitter and twisted her mum is.... very sad...

Wow sorry ladies for the long post, but I havent spoke about it all for a long time and I guess it all just came pouring out! :dohh: xxx


----------



## chattyB

God that sounds horrendous :(. I hope your steppies will start viewing things differently when Emily is here.

I'm quite lucky that my ex and I (we have 3 children) get along really well - far better than we ever did when married. He's a great dad, the children adore him as does his fiancé and theres a mutual respect between the four of us (hubby, ex hubby, his fiancé and myself). It could've been very different but we made the conscious decision to draw a line under the marriage but recognise that we needed to stay friends for the children's sake - we have both experienced a childhood living with divorced parents at war and vowed not to do that to our own children. It wasn't easy at first but absolutely fine now. We've told him that hubby and I are trying for a baby and he'll help us break the news to the children when the time comes (as in that he'll speak to them positively about it and reassure them if they voice any concerns to him). The children are happy and well adjusted, they don't have any insecurity hangups or feel a conflict of loyalties between myself and their dad - just they way we wanted it.

Hubby and his ex? That's a completely different ball game altogether!! Phrases like "daddy doesn't love us anymore, he's got a new family now" make a frequent appearance (from his ex of course). I could write a whole book on the things she's said or done over the years and call it "How To Emotionally Screw Up Your Kids For Life"

(hugs) for all you VRWAGS who are dealing with psychotic ex's and their poor kids.


----------



## live_in_hope

Wow, I admire you for how things are with your kids and their dad as it must be hard, but why upset the children when a divorce is between two adults? My hubbys ex always said that too but when she found out about him being with somebody half his age (there's 18years between us) she changed her tune. Even after nearly 9years I know that she still talks negatively about him in front of the children who are virtually adults but are way too scared to do anything about it and go against her. Those comments you mentioned I imagine is what his children are hearing and have been hearing all this time too :nope: She has made her children miss out on having a good dad in their lives. My hubby never had a bad word to say about her in front of the kids, it's just not his style. We live in a different county now as she used to all sorts of horrible things. We've had cars damaged, threats, she even created problems for my sister and mum at their work places??? :shrug: psycho or what??? poor kids thats all we can think about.....
Apparently she has never had a long-term relationship since as the daughter causes problems when her mum goes out with men....hmmm I wonder why??? May be because she spent most of that poor childs life dissing men and her dad then wonders why her daughter (who is now 14 but has been hearing all this since she was 5) doesnt like the thought of her mum with a man.... she's made a rod for her own back. We just hope that one day the kids will turn around and say 'dya know what mum? I want to see my dad and there is nothing you can do to stop me. I know he loves us as he tells us every week when he texts and it was you that he fell out of love with, not us!' Thats whats we hope for anyways........


----------



## tallybee

live_in_hope....Oh hon the bitter ex thing is horrible isn't it :hugs:

I have had to witness some level of disgusting behaviour from OH's ex, it's really heartbreaking because she is trying to hurt us but really just hurts the children. It's just horrid. The bit you wrote about your husband giving everything but still being (in her eyes) the worst ex imaginable, that's EXACTLY what we have with OH's ex! :wacko: He walked away with nothing, nothing but debt, leaving her with no money worries whatsoever and still she bitches about it. The age difference thing isn't as big with us but the ex is older than OH and I am 11 years younger so I do think that's part of why she's so pissed off. I could go on but I'll refrain here, check out the steppie thread if you'd like to see more of the shocking situation! :lol:

I would like to offer you massive :hugs: though as knowing a situation not dissimilar to the way it sounds yours is, I can only imagine the problems and pain it must cause.

The children will make their own minds up in time, the ex can't poison them forever. 

:hug:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks Tally! We always said that, about the kids making their own minds up, but we thought it would have happened by now with all th eboys being 18+...we'll see. Maybe when they moove out and are away from her they will try. My hubby found it hard when he knew he gave her everything so her and the kids wouldnt go without and still doesnt understand why he hasnt got a relationship with his children, when there are blokes that leave and dont give two hoots about what money the children etc have got and still get to see their children :shrug: My hubby too, took all her debt.(i say hers as it was. She took things out and didnt tell hubby then denied knowledge of it and said hubby did it in her name...). We're still paying it off now, all these years later and is the reason why we cant get a mortgage etc. Hubby didnt make a fuss about it, he just left quietly, knowing that him leaving was bad and upsetting enough...bet he wishes he had have kicked up abit and not paid for everything and given her something to moan about :growlmad: I duno....he even paid for her and the children to have holidays....he didnt have to, but he did and with no thanks at all or even acknowledgement. He's a good man my hubby, he didnt deserve any of this :nope: bless him xx

I've just noticed the step parent support thread in your sig. I know technically I am a step parent, but I've never considered myself a step mum. Hubbys eldest (who we do see) is only 5years younger then me and the 3of us get on like a bunch of mates, we have a great laugh and him and hubby are like best pals than father and son, its lovely to see.... anyway, yer I may pop over! thanks! :thumbup: xx


----------



## sapphire1

Big :hugs: liveinhope, and all of you with crazy exes. I'm so fortunate that I don't have any of that to deal with. We're not friends exactly, but DH's ex at least tolerates me and doesn't give us problems - I found even more so since Holly was born. You might find once Emily's born things might change, I really hope so. The best thing about being a step parent is at least you can see that your OH is a fantastic dad, before you have kids with him. I always view it more like a friend role too, if they already have a mum, they don't need another. There's a fantastic forum called the second wives club, that really helped me alot when I was first with DH. You have to pay to join, but all of the ladies on there are in similar situations. I couldn't believe some of what people have to put up with :nope: x x


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks Sapphire :hugs: I really can't see her changing when Emily gets here, I know it'll get worse coz of how she reacted when she found out I was expecting. The day she found out was the same day the eldest child (whose 21) got accepted into the pokice force so insted of celebrating the evening with him celebrating, she spent it ranting and raving about me and hubby. Sam told us he had to get out th house as it was just awful....we then felt bad for telling them that day, but we werent to have known....
But apart from that ,She has been really quiet these past few years which is quite worrying. My hubby lost his parents 4years ago and has just managed to sell their house which they owned outright. We are expecting her to try and get her hands on that too :growlmad: I duno....
You're right though about knwing that they are good fathers. I first met hubby when I was 15 (met, not got together!)lol he was my kick-boxing instructor and him and the 3boys used to all go and as far as I was concerned he was my instructor who was this big family man,I was too busy with mates and boyfriends etc to think anything else....it wasnt until I was 18 that I saw him in a different light and the rest they say is history! lol. xx


----------



## tallybee

I think with these exes we need a particular way of dealing - which for me is to absolutely expect the worst from them, but keeping out the dread that usually comes with that. I am never surprised by anything OH's ex does any more. There's been so much bullshit that I cannot ever be disappointed when something happens now. But - I don't live constantly worrying about it either. OH is getting to that point too.

live_in_hope did your DH and ex have a separation agreement when they split? That was the thing we were told was the most important to get, since it would cover *everything* and so mean there would be no future claims on anything even if there was a lotto jackpot win or whatever (or inheritance or anything like that :thumbup:).

:hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh, I dont know? Is it bad that I dont know! lol :shrug: I was 18 when they were going through the divorce and to be honest I kept out of it. He even admitted to adultery as although they had been separated for 5months, he was still legally married when we got together and therefore by admitting and having my name on file, it was over quicker, he just wanted out. I dont know about the finance side of it all in detail. I do know that if she ever remarries, co-habits, sells the house or when the youngest child reaches 18 (whichever comes first) hubby will get 16.5% of the value of the house. He had 100k equity in the marital home which he gave all to her to buy anew one with, he even paid for a conversion on the garage into a 4th bedroom! The only thing he left with was his 15year old kirby vaccum cleaner, bloody thing, its a tank! no wonder she didnt fight to keep it! lol. so yer. The youngest is now 14 so at most we will have to wait another 4years...but we reckon she'll come up with some rubbish and try and appeal it.
Actually thinking about it, I dont think he has got that agreement coz we were fantasizing the other week about winning the 161m on euromillions and said that if we won, we'd give it all to my dad so she couldnt claim any of it (then get my dad to buy us the things we wanted). xx


----------



## tallybee

Na I don't think it's bad, in fact I feel sometimes I know too much about OH's shitey ex-business. We have supported each other through a lot of crap our exes have put us through though, and I would feel rather put out if OH kept things from me.

We are STILL waiting on the divorce to come through - getting that separation agreement was the tough part because OH's ex couldn't let go of this greedy attitude of entitlement to the point where she was demanding all the equity from the house PLUS half his private pension - not only that, but she wanted the pension money NOW - her attitude was he should take out a loan to give it to her because she 'needed it to buy a new house'. Needless to say she was told to eff off with that idea, but she just refused to accept any agreement that gave her an equal (or anything like reasonable) share, and that was that in stalemate for a couple of years. It was only when it looked like OH may have been made redundant that kicked her arse into signing a reasonable agreement - she thought she would still get the hefty maintenance it stipulated and the equity from the house, which would be better for her than dragging it out further until OH had no job in which case maintenance would be negligible.

By the sounds of what you've said they must have had some kind of agreement at the time for that thing about him getting a % of the house in those circumstances... sep agreements can vary a lot based on circumstances though and if there isn't a clause in there stating that the terms of the agreement are final and no further claims can be made, that's when exes could dig their claws into any windfall one comes into. There was a thing in the news not long ago where this happened (an ex-wife actually did get to claim a portion of the guy's winnings even though they'd been divorced for years :shock:) and it was said in the article that this was why separation agreements should be properly done even if there's not much to divide between them at the time.

Eeeeeeh step families and exes surely make life complicated - and my position as an old cynic has been sealed more strongly with every step and turn of it all!

xx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all :hugs: we had our VR consultation yesterday and I have a question for you girls if I may, we hav been offered the opportunity to hav an embryologist present at the VR to extract sperm during the op and freeze it in case the VR doesnt work and we need to look at other fertility treatment options in a few years. We're gettin the costs later today, has anyone else done this? Either way, we're definitely going ahead with the VR, prob around the end of August :dance: During the physical examination the consultant could feel both ends of the pipes on his right side, but only the top end on the left side,its been 27yrs since his original vasectomy Xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! Glad to hear it went well and with lots of options too! :thumbup: I personally haven't heard of anybody having an extraction done at time of the VR but its a good idea and I have heard people say that the surgeon said that he was able to see live sperm when carrying out the op...(our surgeon didnt say that he saw any, and we didnt ask) but alot of people have been told that so it's a good idea I reckon.
Yay for the end of august!! :thumbup: :dance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

tallybee said:


> Na I don't think it's bad, in fact I feel sometimes I know too much about OH's shitey ex-business. We have supported each other through a lot of crap our exes have put us through though, and I would feel rather put out if OH kept things from me.
> 
> We are STILL waiting on the divorce to come through - getting that separation agreement was the tough part because OH's ex couldn't let go of this greedy attitude of entitlement to the point where she was demanding all the equity from the house PLUS half his private pension - not only that, but she wanted the pension money NOW - her attitude was he should take out a loan to give it to her because she 'needed it to buy a new house'. Needless to say she was told to eff off with that idea, but she just refused to accept any agreement that gave her an equal (or anything like reasonable) share, and that was that in stalemate for a couple of years. It was only when it looked like OH may have been made redundant that kicked her arse into signing a reasonable agreement - she thought she would still get the hefty maintenance it stipulated and the equity from the house, which would be better for her than dragging it out further until OH had no job in which case maintenance would be negligible.
> 
> By the sounds of what you've said they must have had some kind of agreement at the time for that thing about him getting a % of the house in those circumstances... sep agreements can vary a lot based on circumstances though and if there isn't a clause in there stating that the terms of the agreement are final and no further claims can be made, that's when exes could dig their claws into any windfall one comes into. There was a thing in the news not long ago where this happened (an ex-wife actually did get to claim a portion of the guy's winnings even though they'd been divorced for years :shock:) and it was said in the article that this was why separation agreements should be properly done even if there's not much to divide between them at the time.
> 
> Eeeeeeh step families and exes surely make life complicated - and my position as an old cynic has been sealed more strongly with every step and turn of it all!
> 
> xx

oh no, I hadnt realised you were still going through it all! :dohh: poor you! :hugs: Thankfully, that was probably the only time she cooperated over anything as the divorce was done and dusted within 3months which was nearly 9years ago. Although we haven't had dealings with her for years now, what we did go through all those years ago, made us so strong and at the tender age of 18, I grew up very quickly...I was always quite mature, but still, being in a position where your partner is going through a divorce and being a stepmum to 4kids is a big thing for anybody,let alone an 18year old...my friends never understood. But we survived! lol.

I'm sure if hubby were to approach his ex now with talk of a separation agreement over claiming on money she would get suspicious and assume he was coming into money.... although I am sure she knows that his mums house has sold and 1/3 of it is coming his way... :shrug: we'll see...


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, havent been on for a while but it seems i may have sparked a conversation about exs. My ex husban is a nasty piece of work when we first split up he had nothing to do with our boys for 3 and a half years, then my eldest son decided he wanted to contact him, so i let him, they were both then seeing him for 2 hours on a tuesday every week for a year he then got his new wife to text me to tell me he could no longer come and pick the boys up on a tuesday as he was selling his car to get a motor bike!! in the year he was seeing them they got married, they werent even invited to the wedding. I am glad he doesnt have anything to do with them as there is alot more stuff which is to shocking to say on here but he was evil. Im just glad my new DH is a gent and treats my boys the same way he does his own  we have now started the process of him adopting them so fingers crossed that all goes through. On the other hand DH ex is wonderful, they have always got on well for the kids sake, we arent good friend but we talk when we have to if she needs me to have her boys or anything and we are even friends on facebook lol, why cant all seperations involving kids be so pleasant?? The kids should be the priority not scoring points against each other.

Well switching subjects i am due to ovulate soon, feeling a bit more possitive about things this month, not feeling so down and sorry for myself, that could be due to the kids being off school now, i have no time to sit a dwell on things i should or shouldnt be doing. Hope all you lovely ladies are well. xxx


----------



## cjones82

quick question, nothing to do with TTC, but is anyone elses pages not loading properly? i can see all the writing but no pictures and the page is all white, not purple like it was before.


----------



## tallybee

Jungleland said:


> Hi all :hugs: we had our VR consultation yesterday and I have a question for you girls if I may, we hav been offered the opportunity to hav an embryologist present at the VR to extract sperm during the op and freeze it in case the VR doesnt work and we need to look at other fertility treatment options in a few years. We're gettin the costs later today, has anyone else done this? Either way, we're definitely going ahead with the VR, prob around the end of August :dance: During the physical examination the consultant could feel both ends of the pipes on his right side, but only the top end on the left side,its been 27yrs since his original vasectomy Xxxx

Ah good to hear :)

Well the extraction thing was mentioned at OH's consultation, it would be with a view to trying IVF if the VR wasn't successful. However, they wanted to have us both in for consultations plus counselling (?) since effectively some of OH's fertility would be stored in their facility. The cost would have been bumped up A LOT. We decided against it as we wouldn't be able to afford the IVF in any case...It may not be the same at the place you're at though. 

As for the examination thing, it seems that only being able to reconnect one side is fairly common and guys still get their ladies pregnant in those circumstances so not to worry :thumbup:


----------



## Jungleland

tallybee said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hugs: we had our VR consultation yesterday and I have a question for you girls if I may, we hav been offered the opportunity to hav an embryologist present at the VR to extract sperm during the op and freeze it in case the VR doesnt work and we need to look at other fertility treatment options in a few years. We're gettin the costs later today, has anyone else done this? Either way, we're definitely going ahead with the VR, prob around the end of August :dance: During the physical examination the consultant could feel both ends of the pipes on his right side, but only the top end on the left side,its been 27yrs since his original vasectomy Xxxx
> 
> Ah good to hear :)
> 
> Well the extraction thing was mentioned at OH's consultation, it would be with a view to trying IVF if the VR wasn't successful. However, they wanted to have us both in for consultations plus counselling (?) since effectively some of OH's fertility would be stored in their facility. The cost would have been bumped up A LOT. We decided against it as we wouldn't be able to afford the IVF in any case...It may not be the same at the place you're at though.
> 
> As for the examination thing, it seems that only being able to reconnect one side is fairly common and guys still get their ladies pregnant in those circumstances so not to worry :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you Tally :hugs: we're speaking to the embryologist, the finance rep and the lady who manages the surgeons diary tomorrow so should know so much more by then :thumbup:

We'll probably be in the exact same position, having to work out whether we'd ever be able to afford IVF prior to making a decision.


----------



## tallybee

:hugs:

It's all about hard decisions isn't it :hugs:

All the best xx


----------



## AustBugg

Hi :) I am 27 y/o and TTC after VR...DH had VR 6 years after original surgery and had 2 kids of his own. The surgery was June 14th and I have no idea what to expect! Sorry if I don't know all the acronyms at first...I'll catch on, though! I was very excited to find this site and others who are going through similar experiences! :flower:


----------



## littlelou6

Jungleland said:


> Hi all :hugs: we had our VR consultation yesterday and I have a question for you girls if I may, we hav been offered the opportunity to hav an embryologist present at the VR to extract sperm during the op and freeze it in case the VR doesnt work and we need to look at other fertility treatment options in a few years. We're gettin the costs later today, has anyone else done this? Either way, we're definitely going ahead with the VR, prob around the end of August :dance: During the physical examination the consultant could feel both ends of the pipes on his right side, but only the top end on the left side,its been 27yrs since his original vasectomy Xxxx

Hi hun, with my personal experience i would advise the extraction... we were offered the same but refused with hope the VR would work but when OH had his SA in may he had NO sperm at all :cry: now we regret not having the extraction as it adds at least £1500 on to ICSI which is quite a big sum of money. Good luck for your hubbies op and fingers crossed all goes well x x


----------



## littlelou6

Tally..... when is your next SA?? x


----------



## tallybee

Lou he's going on Friday - he's been assured his sample will be sent to the right department for the correct analysis this time :dohh: FX! :hugs:

AustBugg welcome to the wags :) I hope you find the group as helpful and supportive as I have. 
There is an acronym page here https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html although anyone will be happy to explain if you ask about any of our funny terms :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Great news Jungleland! We didn't get offered an extraction, but it seems like a good idea if you can afford it. Don't worry if they're only able to reconnect one side - my DH only had one side done and we have Holly as a result.

Welcome AustBugg :wave: and lots of :dust: to you!

:hugs: to all the wags having to deal with shitty exes too.


----------



## chattyB

AustBugg said:


> Hi :) I am 27 y/o and TTC after VR...DH had VR 6 years after original surgery and had 2 kids of his own. The surgery was June 14th and I have no idea what to expect! Sorry if I don't know all the acronyms at first...I'll catch on, though! I was very excited to find this site and others who are going through similar experiences! :flower:

Welcome to the VRWAGS! Your husband had his VR a week after mine - we're both new to TTC after VR!

Goodluck and babydust!


----------



## live_in_hope

AustBugg said:


> Hi :) I am 27 y/o and TTC after VR...DH had VR 6 years after original surgery and had 2 kids of his own. The surgery was June 14th and I have no idea what to expect! Sorry if I don't know all the acronyms at first...I'll catch on, though! I was very excited to find this site and others who are going through similar experiences! :flower:

Hello and welcome to the group *AustBugg*! :wave:

You've come to the right place! The ladies are here are wonderful andthere'll be an answer to any question that you have!
Congrats on your Hubby having the VR, I wish you all the best and I shall look forward to sharing your journey with you! :thumbup: xx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Sorry havent posted just been busy moving house etc

Have been reading up on info though but havent had time to post

No sign of a positive for me yet, still feeling down about whether it will actually happen after hubbies results

He is going to go in for another SA test in September 4 months after the first one to see whether that is any different

I have been feeling nauseous every morning since monday so much so Mon I had to put my hand over my mouth to stop the sick, lol sorry tmi, not sure whether I have had a bug as have never ever suffered with sickness

Got really tender breasts aswell, even hurts lying on them again never have before, have forgotten all about when am ovualting as have told hubbie if it is meant to be it will happen but on the approach of the witch, i always wonder if this will be my month

I am 9 dpo but am pretty sure it is my mind hoping... am trying to be postitive as it only takes one of those little tiny things, lol

Will keep you all updated, if anything appears or doesnt, lol whilst am in the nightmares of decorating lol

Much love and dust to you all

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tallybee

:hugs:

I know, it's such a rollercoaster of emotions each month isn't it... :dust:

xx


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jungleland

Jungleland said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hugs: we had our VR consultation yesterday and I have a question for you girls if I may, we hav been offered the opportunity to hav an embryologist present at the VR to extract sperm during the op and freeze it in case the VR doesnt work and we need to look at other fertility treatment options in a few years. We're gettin the costs later today, has anyone else done this? Either way, we're definitely going ahead with the VR, prob around the end of August :dance: During the physical examination the consultant could feel both ends of the pipes on his right side, but only the top end on the left side,its been 27yrs since his original vasectomy Xxxx
> 
> Ah good to hear :)
> 
> Well the extraction thing was mentioned at OH's consultation, it would be with a view to trying IVF if the VR wasn't successful. However, they wanted to have us both in for consultations plus counselling (?) since effectively some of OH's fertility would be stored in their facility. The cost would have been bumped up A LOT. We decided against it as we wouldn't be able to afford the IVF in any case...It may not be the same at the place you're at though.
> 
> As for the examination thing, it seems that only being able to reconnect one side is fairly common and guys still get their ladies pregnant in those circumstances so not to worry :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Tally :hugs: we're speaking to the embryologist, the finance rep and the lady who manages the surgeons diary tomorrow so should know so much more by then :thumbup:
> 
> We'll probably be in the exact same position, having to work out whether we'd ever be able to afford IVF prior to making a decision.Click to expand...

Hiya, 

Thought I'd share what we've learnt over the past few days....

Costings for us are as follows - 
£1996 for basic VR or
£1996 plus £350 (which includes consultation with me and OH with embroyologist a week before the op inc. blood tests for OH for hepatitis/HIV screening etc. it also includes the embryologist attending the VR, extracting sperm, filtering out the good swimmers and freezing them for 1 year) If they are unable to find sperm or good quality sperm, the fee is reduced to £250, but it doesn't necessarily mean the VR wont be a success
Ongoing costs thereafter for sperm storage would be £195 per year (up to a possible of 10 years), and the cost of fertility treatment using the frozen sperm would be -
£3585 for a round of ICSI or £1080 for a round of IUI

We've decided to go for it and we're booked in for the op on 30th Aug :wohoo: Fingers crossed they will be able to extract good :spermy: and freeze it but even more fingers crossed that we are able to conceive naturally afterwards, but at least we've got a bit of a back up plan :)

Hope this helps others in the same position, thank you all for your advice and support :hugs:
xxx


----------



## tallybee

Oooh Jungleland, how exciting! That's only a month away as well!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@jungle, good luck...I hope the VR is a success and goes well!!

I found this home sperm test kit for finding out motility and sperm count, i thought it might be helpful to us ladies trying to keep track of our OH's sperm counts... Check it out in the link....

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermtest.html


It looks pretty interesting if you look at the "details" info tab, it shows you how you can calculate numbers and stuff. I think i might seriously consider getting it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

Jungleland!! Thats fantastic!! And what great prices too!! I'd imagined it to be waaaayyyy more than that, I dont know why!! wow!! Some people have paid that just for the VR!! Where are you getting it done?
And so the countdown begins!!! Not long now!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## kiki04

I found out the date of the CONSULT which is now dated at october 25 :cry: So between then and Feb 25 will be the reversal. Weird cuz the baby I just lost was conceived feb 15 according to u/s. This will be weird if it fall to about the same conception dates, weird but almost comforting at the same time :flower: 

My first was conceived mid-end of January 2001, with a due date of Sept 24, born october 6, then the next 2 were both conceived early october as their due dates were June 28 and July 4th :rofl: Then my angel was conceived feb 15 2011 due date of Nov 4. If he gets the VR by early january 2012... the possibility of another jan-feb conception. I guess my fertile times of year... jan/feb and sept/oct :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ababytogether

Well update from me, still got really bad boobs, hurt walking down the stairs

Really hot, and I know its hot out but I am sat in my dining room with french doors open and I am boiling, really hot, not sure if sign or not

And clumps of cw discharge, trying not to hope but never had this before

No pain down there at all, no cramping nothing

am now 10dpo


----------



## kiki04

Oh goodluck!!!! I hope this is your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

FXd this is it! When are you testing huni?


----------



## Jungleland

live_in_hope said:


> Jungleland!! Thats fantastic!! And what great prices too!! I'd imagined it to be waaaayyyy more than that, I dont know why!! wow!! Some people have paid that just for the VR!! Where are you getting it done?
> And so the countdown begins!!! Not long now!! :thumbup: xxx

Thanks girls :hugs:

The VR will be done in our local private BMI Healthcare hospital live_in_hope, working together with the Assisted Conception Unit in the NHS local hospital (but with private prices) for the sperm retrieval and freezing :)

The countdown begins! 
xxxx


----------



## chattyB

That's great news Jungleland! We'd thought about it and asked the hospital, they said that they could do it but it would mean traveling to their hospital for treatment if we needed to use it - it wouldn't have been a problem if we lived closer to their hospital but we traveled from Scotland to the midlands for the VR. 

Good luck with your VR! Not long to go now, it'll fly in!


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Well update from me, still got really bad boobs, hurt walking down the stairs
> 
> Really hot, and I know its hot out but I am sat in my dining room with french doors open and I am boiling, really hot, not sure if sign or not
> 
> And clumps of cw discharge, trying not to hope but never had this before
> 
> No pain down there at all, no cramping nothing
> 
> am now 10dpo

Good luck hun!!:thumbup: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ababytogether

I did a test this am and got a BFN

So looks like its all false alarms 

I will learn one day not to get my hopes up, lol

Still got same symptoms so obviously means nothing, clearly as am getting older my hormones are definately changing too, lol

Slightly darkened CM this avo, so looks like the witch is on her way

Never mind

Next time I will post when I get a BFP not with any symptoms, lol


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> I did a test this am and got a BFN
> 
> So looks like its all false alarms
> 
> I will learn one day not to get my hopes up, lol
> 
> Still got same symptoms so obviously means nothing, clearly as am getting older my hormones are definately changing too, lol
> 
> Slightly darkened CM this avo, so looks like the witch is on her way
> 
> Never mind
> 
> Next time I will post when I get a BFP not with any symptoms, lol

I am so sorry about the :bfn:....:hugs::hugs:

I cant trust my symptoms either because I have had every symptom you could imagine and than there have been months where I didnt have any and AF still came...It is sooo confusing, I also try not to get my hopes up every month because of how hard TTC has been, so I can totally understand how you are feeling :hugs:. Good luck to you though hun, and remember you arent out until the :witch: shows!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Hiya all!

Just got back from Kendal Calling - we all had a fab time and will be going back! 

We did manage to :sex: plenty in the tent too :rofl: which is good as it's been the right sort of time of month for that! We will also fing out OH's SA results this week..... fingers crossed eh!

ababytogether, sorry to hear of the :bfn:. :hugs: I have really had to force myself to ignore symptoms now, it was driving me mad cos each month seems to be different these days, so I can't rely on my body to tell me anything useful really :wacko:

xx


----------



## littlelou6

Good luck for your results tally. We have our (well OH) SA tomorrow afternoon x


----------



## cjones82

Good luck littlelou, hope you get some better results this time.
Good luck to you too tallybee, fx for good results and maybe a :bfp: for you this month
:hugs: xx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks ladies :)

:dust:


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Tally and littlelou - FXd you both get brilliant results for your SA! Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Well i dont know if its this horrible heat we are having at the moment but i have been so snappy the last 2 days! every little thing is getting under my skin :-( feel so sorry for DH and kids. Im not one for heat anyway but i dont mind it when the sun is out, but the heat we have got is horrible its so muggy, could do with a big thunder storm i think. I have also managed to put my back out and it really hurts, and to think i started this cylce so possitive right now i feel like curling up in a ball (if my back would let me) and sleeping til atleast christmas lol.

Any results yet tally?? xxx


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? Well i dont know if its this horrible heat we are having at the moment but i have been so snappy the last 2 days! every little thing is getting under my skin :-( feel so sorry for DH and kids. Im not one for heat anyway but i dont mind it when the sun is out, but the heat we have got is horrible its so muggy, could do with a big thunder storm i think. I have also managed to put my back out and it really hurts, and to think i started this cylce so possitive right now i feel like curling up in a ball (if my back would let me) and sleeping til atleast christmas lol.
> 
> Any results yet tally?? xxx

:hugs: I know it's horrid when things seem to all get on top of u, I hope you feel better soon

No results yet, it'll be the end of the week I reckon (judging by preveious experience)

xx


----------



## ababytogether

Evening Ladies

Well the witch got me, so now I am going to ignore all symptoms as clearly my body doesnt know anymore, I will blame that on my age, when I was a little younger it all seemed to definate when I was pregnant, lol

Will remain as optimistic as I can but something just wondering if it will ever happen

Good Luck to tally and littlelou on results, my oh is going to go in september, hopefully that will have a new sperm in and we can get some more positive results

I have got my husband taking 60mg of pycnogenol, read that this has increased motility of sperm and amount so worth taking, anyone else tried this? Lots of ppl on a different forum have gotten pregnant with there oh taking this so though it would be worth a go

Plus it is on offer in holland & barratt at the moment, the smaller capsules are anyway, still works out cheaper

Take care

xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ababytogether, sorry it's not your month. I'm the same, I get loads of symptoms and they turn out to be nothing. When I conceived Holly I barely had any symptoms, I was just really thirsty. I've not heard of that supplement before, I think I'll get some if it's another BFN this month.

Hope you get good results Tally and Littlelou, FX for you both x x


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry that the witch got you :hugs: I hate when our bodies play tricks with us :(. I'm going to check out the supplement in H&B - it couldnt hurt! It's an antioxidant so should (in theory) mop up some of the bad stuff. 

Babydust to all


----------



## tallybee

Yeah I don't think an antioxidant could do any harm anyway :) It's getting those men of ours to remember to take anything that's the problem in my experience! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Evening Ladies
> 
> Well the witch got me, so now I am going to ignore all symptoms as clearly my body doesnt know anymore, I will blame that on my age, when I was a little younger it all seemed to definate when I was pregnant, lol
> 
> Will remain as optimistic as I can but something just wondering if it will ever happen
> 
> Good Luck to tally and littlelou on results, my oh is going to go in september, hopefully that will have a new sperm in and we can get some more positive results
> 
> I have got my husband taking 60mg of pycnogenol, read that this has increased motility of sperm and amount so worth taking, anyone else tried this? Lots of ppl on a different forum have gotten pregnant with there oh taking this so though it would be worth a go
> 
> Plus it is on offer in holland & barratt at the moment, the smaller capsules are anyway, still works out cheaper
> 
> Take care
> 
> xxxx

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I re-join. I had posted here before but was away for a while. Recap: VR was Dec 2010, we found 3 million sperms with 50% motility and then three months later there was 4 million and no motility :cry: I was devastated but thanks to many of you I got DH on vitamins and last month we were back at 3 million and 60% motility :happydance: So we are back on the TTC train and hoping for IUI in September. In the meanwhile we are going to practice :sex: this month.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I re-join. I had posted here before but was away for a while. Recap: VR was Dec 2010, we found 3 million sperms with 50% motility and then three months later there was 4 million and no motility :cry: I was devastated but thanks to many of you I got DH on vitamins and last month we were back at 3 million and 60% motility :happydance: So we are back on the TTC train and hoping for IUI in September. In the meanwhile we are going to practice :sex: this month.


Welcome back to the group. Thats good news that the vitamins helped improve your DH's SA numbers!!! I have been wondering if my DH taking his vitamins has helped him at all, but what you have said gives me hope that the vitamins do help!!!:thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Not much going on with me except I am going nuts in the 2WW and have been testing... I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a look at tell me what they think...Thanks in advance!!! :winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...llar-store-test-added-thursday-08-4-11-a.html


----------



## chattyB

Exciting!! Do you have any symptoms? FXd that this is your month!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Exciting!! Do you have any symptoms? FXd that this is your month!

Thanks for looking at my tests....:flower:

As far as symptoms... I am having bad AF type cramps, but no AF yet.....i have been ravenously hungry the whole month and still am, but I think this is from the clomid.I also have been having hot flashes, but it could be from the clomid since i had them earlier when i was taking the meds... Than on Tuesday some things were making me gag/dry heave. The dog needs a bath and is stinky which normally doesnt bother me that much, but this morning her smell made me gag/dry heave. DH had really bad gas tonight after dinner and was farting up a storm and when we got back from a walk he had farted and I smelled it and I started to dry heave.....:sick: Than throughout the day today I have been feeling like there is too much saliva in my mouth and it is making me want to gag, so I had to drink water and that helps with it....Hmmm, I am wondering if it is from the clomid...The clomid made me naseause on like the first 2 days of it but than it went away the rest of my cycle, so i am thinking it probably isnt the clomid. :shrug: 

Today my boobs are soar and that started yesterday. I havent had any more cramps since yesterday. I am hoping that maybe the AF type cramps that i did have for several days before was me feeling implantation cramps, but I cant be sure. I am still super hungry and wanting to eat everything under the sun and getting hot flashes (which I think is due to clomid maybe?) I have been going to the bathroom alot lately but I am not sure if that means anything or not, it might just be me drinking more fluids lately...:shrug: AF could show anytime, my cycles range from 24 days all the way up to 33, and I average out at about 27 day cycles. :af: :af: :af:Other than that I am just feeling impatient in the 2WW driving myself nuts, LOL...:blush::haha:


----------



## chattyB

Sounds promising so far! I remember with my last pregnancies, my boobs started getting veiny - as in an increase of thick blue veins over my boobs and chest area, my nips became ultra sensitive/sore, increased hunger and above all, an overwhelming tiredness. I had to sleep in a bra for the first 6 weeks as it was physically painful to remove it! 

Good luck Hun, I'm praying this is it for you!


----------



## tallybee

Hi ladies...

So, here are OH's SA results... all 3 he has had are on this sheet. Well... they have improved on the March one, but still not even quite as good as the December one - which was mediocre in the first place :(

He has turned round and said that he thinks I should go back on the implant or pill for a few YEARS until we can afford to go for fertility treatment :cry: 

I know he is saying this out of his warped kindness to me (I really suffer with AF) but it just seems so defeatist. I really don't know what to think right now. And to top it off I feel ill from a dodgy takeaway I had yesterday. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







SA Results July 2011.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 23


----------



## chattyB

Oh huni :hugs: I don't know what to say :(. I'm not able to see the results on this phone (will fire up laptop later and look). 

Is there anything the GP could do for heavy, painful AF rather than going back onto the pill? 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## tallybee

Thanks hon :)

I really need to see the GP again, a while back I pleaded for something to help with it whilst not messing with my fertility and was sent away with a prescription for one of the mini-pills :wacko: He told me it wouldn't affect my fertility as long as I took it as directed which was take it when AF starts and stop when the bleeding does. :dohh: taking it stops the bleeding until you stop taking it and then you bleed again :dohh:
It completely effed up my cycle and I only took it 2 days. I will never trust anything that particular GP says ever again!

I've tried pretty much all the painkillers you could think of... IDK what else can be done but I really really don't want to just give up and go back on BC

The SA results are not as bad as some, but OH feels extremely inadequate and it is true that the length of time we have been trying is starting to take the piss. Bleh :(


----------



## cjones82

:hugs: Tallybee.
So sorry things havent gone the way you would have liked, Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, Awww, I am so sorry the results were not what you were hoping for....:hugs: :hugs:

TTC is so stressful and is also taking its toll on me and my DH's relationship as well. I get really depressed going through this every month as well. So I can totally understand where you are coming from. I wish there was something I could do to make things better for you hun. :hugs: :hugs: Just remember that us girls are here for you to vent to and talk with....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OK ladies I need your help! What were you told was the "safe time frame" after vasectomy? DH had it done in April... meaning he should have gone for his first sample testing just a couple weeks ago.... but he didnt go. Right now as it stands, I am soooooooo tired. Like ridiculous tired and have been for a few days... and this morning I threw up at work, yet dont feel achey or anything like I have a virus or anything... So what were your OH's first sperm check like? Did they still have any at the 3 month check? Is it possible I am pg? I am not putting much faith or hope into it but would be thrilled if I was!


----------



## tallybee

Thanks so much for your thoughts ladies it means so much to have you all here to chat to :) 

Kiki I am sorry I can't help with the post V scenario as my man had his done years before we met. I do know that sometimes it doesn't work though. I think your man really needs to have the analysis done x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Tally I'm sorry for the results. I know how devasting it can be :hugs: In the last year my periods have been very painful on the first days. How long has he been on vitamins? Have you tried talking to Rich in another website who can look at your results and guide you on what vitamins you should take?


----------



## kiki04

tallybee said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts ladies it means so much to have you all here to chat to :)
> 
> Kiki I am sorry I can't help with the post V scenario as my man had his done years before we met. I do know that sometimes it doesn't work though. I think your man really needs to have the analysis done x

Thing is.. we are already waiting our reversal. He had it done while I was pg with #4 and then a month later we lost the baby so we are going to reverse.. if I am pg we dont have to :dohh: But like I said... I am really not putting much faith into it cuz the chances are sooo slim! I just wanna know on average how many men still had a small count at the three month check :(


----------



## cjones82

My DH had an SA done 3 months after V and there was nothing there at all.


----------



## tallybee

kiki04 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts ladies it means so much to have you all here to chat to :)
> 
> Kiki I am sorry I can't help with the post V scenario as my man had his done years before we met. I do know that sometimes it doesn't work though. I think your man really needs to have the analysis done x
> 
> Thing is.. we are already waiting our reversal. He had it done while I was pg with #4 and then a month later we lost the baby so we are going to reverse.. if I am pg we dont have to :dohh: But like I said... I am really not putting much faith into it cuz the chances are sooo slim! I just wanna know on average how many men still had a small count at the three month check :(Click to expand...

:hugs:

I don't know the chances or statistics hon but I do know personally of at least 2 guys who were told to keep using condoms after the first post V check as there was still sperm there x


----------



## kiki04

Thank you! I am trying not to get my hopes up but its really hard... virus or bfp :dohh:


----------



## tallybee

kiki04 said:


> Thank you! I am trying not to get my hopes up but its really hard... virus or bfp :dohh:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tally, sorry the results weren't as good as you were hoping for. I suppose the main thing is that there is sperm present with some sort of mobility - it only takes one of the little fellas. I know it probably feels like you've been TTC forever, but I have at least 2 friends who took over a year to conceive and they didn't have any issues to contend with. It could still happen for you, we'll all be sending you plenty of :dust:

:hugs: Kiki, so sorry for your loss. Will keep everything crossed for you x x


----------



## chattyB

I'm smiling today :)

Hubby and I decided to play around with the microscope last night (a kind of DIY sperm test) and was amazed to see the improvement from the "test" we did last month. It's only been 9 weeks since VR but every slide we looked at was packed out with little swimmers! There were a few non moving little guys but the majority were darting about with a purpose in mind and, to my untrained eye, none that I could see with two heads/tails. Our official SA isn't until the end of the month but at least we know the VR has been a success! I'm not assuming that this is doing to lead to pregnancy quickly (for all I know, the count, morphology and motility might be shockingly low - but it was really encouraging to see the swimmers and the improvement for ourselves (helps with the PMA!)

AND ......

I hit the 1.5st weight loss this morning! Would ideally like to lose another stone before TTC so will pootle along with the NTNP method probably until Xmas. It sounds strange even to me that after hubby going through the VR, we're being very blasé about conceiving just now lol. 

On the downside, hubby left for a business trip to Florida a few hours ago for the week and I've woken up with a yucky sore throat (everyone here has a horrible cold) - looks like it could be me now :(

Babydust to you all!


----------



## tallybee

Oooh ChattyB That is interesting! It must be well encouraging being able to see them all swimming about :)

Well done on the weight loss too, that's fab!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, Thats great that you saw lots of :spermy: and it looked better than the last time you checked. Congrats on your weight loss!! :happydance:

I hope you feel better soon and I am sorry that your DH had to leave town, hopefully the time will go by fast for you and he will be back before u know it!!! :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

That's great Chatty! We bought a microscope, but it was only a kids one (someone told us it would be enough). We didn't see anything at all, so all I did was panic. When we had DH's SA, we went to the clinic and saw under the microscope. He had all kinds of oddities - plenty of 2 headed or no tailed ones! :haha:


----------



## tallybee

I wanna see :spermy: :rofl:

How much is it for a microscope that's powerful enough?

xx


----------



## sapphire1

I think they're fairly expensive, I remember looking at them then remembering the VR almost bankrupted us so we couldn't afford one :haha:

I got my first :bfn: this month. I wish I wasn't a POAS addict - it's too expensive! I'm not sure when I ov'd though. Has anyone ever had ov bleeding? About 2 weeks ago we DTD and it hurt, like my cervix was really low. I bled a bit after too - I never have before. The next day we DTD again and the pain and bleeding were gone. I always thought your cervix was high during ov, but I googled and lots of ladies said they get pain during sex during ov. Any ideas?


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> I think they're fairly expensive, I remember looking at them then remembering the VR almost bankrupted us so we couldn't afford one :haha:
> 
> I got my first :bfn: this month. I wish I wasn't a POAS addict - it's too expensive! I'm not sure when I ov'd though. Has anyone ever had ov bleeding? About 2 weeks ago we DTD and it hurt, like my cervix was really low. I bled a bit after too - I never have before. The next day we DTD again and the pain and bleeding were gone. I always thought your cervix was high during ov, but I googled and lots of ladies said they get pain during sex during ov. Any ideas?

Sorry to hear about the :bfn: hon :hugs: POAS is definitely an expensive habit eh! I think I've managed to come through my obsession now :rofl: It only took me a year! :wacko:

Could have been ov bleeding hon, I have never had it but apparently many do. 

I do get pain during dtd at certain times of the month when my cervix is low, I have to tell OH we need to change position when it happens :lol:

Mind you if you're at all worried it may be an idea to pay a visit to your GP, they say to do that if you start to bleed mid cycle when it's never happened before. How much bleeding was it?

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks Tally. It wasn't a huge amount, bit hard to tell because of the *ahem* you know what :haha: If it happens again I might pay a visit to the docs.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, I think I shared this microscope and :spermy: analysis link before, but I figured I would give it again in case u didnt see it. I might buy it when I get some extra $$. Here is a link to one.

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermtest.html

@Sapphire, I know alot of girls get ovulation bleeding, it seems to be very common, I personally dont get it though. I do get bad OV cramping when I am OV'ing and it can make :sex: not much fun, but I do it anyways in hopes of the :spermy: meeting the egg. :blush:


----------



## littlelou6

Hi ladies. We got results and still no :spermy: so now classed as failed VR x


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: littlelou, so sorry about your results :hugs:

:witch: got me today. I think I will look into having another SA done, especially with DH's VR being one-sided. I'd rather know there's a chance than TTC indefinitely...


----------



## chattyB

Oh littlelou, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am so sorry little lou. :hugs: :hugs:

My vasectomy reversal DR guranteed success with the reversal and if we didnt have it than he would be willing to redo the procedure for a minimal fee. I hope this can be an option for you and your OH...:hugs:


----------



## nicoley

Just a quick question for the ladies on clomid..Do all of you guys have issues with ovulation along with your hubby having a vas reversal or are you guys just wanting to up your chance with having more eggies??


----------



## chattyB

Good question! I'm thinking about possibly using soy iso (natures clomid) for this very reason .... Surely if there's more available eggs, there's a greater chance of one getting fertilised? BUT having a history of hyperovulation (3 twin, 1 triplet pregnancies resulting in mc) I'm really not sure I'd personally risk it. I Ovulate on cd 13/14 and wouldn't really want to muck it up too much. I've heard that clomid can also work for some men to increase sperm count but don't know very much about it to comment.

I'm feeling a bit sheepish today .... I did something I swore I'd never do last night - hubby was still away on business, kids in bed, me sitting on my lonesome in bed with my laptop (bored). I paid 3.99 on eBay for a conception psychic prediction lol. It hasn't arrived yet but now I'm dreading it incase she tells me she only see's a puppy (or something similar). I know you need to keep an open mind and take everything with a pinch of salt but I can't help but worry that I've just set myself up for a fall. Oh well, I'll let you all know if/when my new puppy will arrive ;) 

Babydust!


----------



## honeybunny31

Hi Lou, big hugs sorry to hear your news, what are you going to do next, I think I told you that Ray's surgeon does VR re-do's, if you need more info pm me, thinking of you so much biggest hugs in the world xxxxx


----------



## littlelou6

hi honeybunny, how are you? Hope your doing well. I dont really know what our next step is need to phone the surgeon who did the op and see what he thinks first, i personally think there's a blockage so wldn't be any point in a re-do so thinking ICSI may be our only option but will take so long to save money for it :cry: x x x x


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, how is everyone? well the :witch: got me saturday so thats me out again :-( DH going for another SA begining of september to see if there has been any change since last results. I have spent so much time searching online for help on TTC and have come across quite a few e-books, they usually cost about £30 and claim to help even with infertility problems. I was just wondering if anyone else has looked into getting one or if anyone has? the one i have been looking at is called pregnancy miracle, and claims to be able to get you pregnant naturally in 2 months, if i can i will post a link, i would appreciate it if you could all have a look and see if you think it would be worth buying it, i am at that point where i am willing to give anything a go, but i know some people out there take advantage of people like us that are having trouble TTC. Thanks ladies 

https://www.pregnancymiracle.com/Pregnancy-Miracle.htm?hop=jccheong


:dust: :dust: :dust: to all. xx


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry the witch got you CJ :(. I'm quite skeptical about miracle books in general but you never know! I'm more tempted to try softcups, conceive + and even syringes if need be (quite a few success threads on B&B), the only thing stopping me at the moment is my concern that it would make hubby feel I'm only interested in his "baby gravy" (although I HAVE thought of demanding a cuppa after BD and quickly using a softcup whilst he's slaving over a kettle - he'd never know lol).

AF was due on Saturday or Sunday - I'm officially a day late, possibly two today. No real signs of either AF or pregnancy (no sore bbs, no cramps ect). I did have a few waves of nausea and head spinning tho). I tested with an IC this morning and got a BFN - I'm 12dpo today so I'm sure if I was pregnant, it would've at least had a hint of a line by now! My guess is that my dieting is still interfering with my cycles and AF will arrive shortly. My last cycle was 2-3 days early and had me hoping it was implantation bleeding at first. Ho hum! So, waiting for the witch to arrive so I can reset my monitor and start the next cycle.

Babydust!


----------



## sapphire1

cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? well the :witch: got me saturday so thats me out again :-( DH going for another SA begining of september to see if there has been any change since last results. I have spent so much time searching online for help on TTC and have come across quite a few e-books, they usually cost about £30 and claim to help even with infertility problems. I was just wondering if anyone else has looked into getting one or if anyone has? the one i have been looking at is called pregnancy miracle, and claims to be able to get you pregnant naturally in 2 months, if i can i will post a link, i would appreciate it if you could all have a look and see if you think it would be worth buying it, i am at that point where i am willing to give anything a go, but i know some people out there take advantage of people like us that are having trouble TTC. Thanks ladies
> 
> https://www.pregnancymiracle.com/Pregnancy-Miracle.htm?hop=jccheong
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all. xx

:hugs: sorry AF got you. I had a look at the link, and I'll be honest - I don't trust stuff like that, exactly for the reason you said. If it helps, here are the things I did to get my BFP. (Although I've had 3 unsuccessful cycles of TTC, I haven't done any of this stuff yet)

Bought 'Take charge of your fertility' by Toni Weschler - this book is fab if you're unfamiliar with temps etc (I can't remember if that's the exact title)

Took temps and charted

BD every other day after AF ended, and then BD every day round ov.

Did opks (although never got a definite pos)

Banned DH from drinking alcohol

Stopped him having his mobile in his trouser pocket

DH took vits recommended by our surgeon (I put the list on here a while ago)

I took maca

Used preseed - this is what I think did the trick as I never get EWCM.

I can't think of anything else at the moment, will add later if I think of anything else x x

:dust: to all


----------



## redbubble

Hi Ladies,
Sorry i havent been around hardly at all. Been going through some stress at work and moved house.
I know that they're have been some sad stories lately but i'd just like to say - Dr Harriss, youre a miracle worker.
My fDF had his VR done in April, after 11 years. I started him on wellman conception just before he went in for the VR and when we went back 3 months later for the SA he got 40million pml and 45% motility. We'd been trying since a couple weeks after his VR but no luck. Last month i decided to make him abstain for 3-4 days until a day or 2 before i Ov'd. I guessed if his SA was 40million after 3 days then maybe it wouldnt be so high if wew dtd every one of my fertile days.
Well- this cycle i got my :bfp: . Im still in shock and wont believe it until i have the first scan lol
Am a bit confused to what happens now though coz i rang the docs and the receptionist told me i didnt need an appointment, i just had to fill in a form and they would refer me - without even confirming it (weird).
Anyhow, heres to a very sticky little bean and a healthy 9 months.....
xx


----------



## honeybunny31

redbubble said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry i havent been around hardly at all. Been going through some stress at work and moved house.
> I know that they're have been some sad stories lately but i'd just like to say - Dr Harriss, youre a miracle worker.
> My fDF had his VR done in April, after 11 years. I started him on wellman conception just before he went in for the VR and when we went back 3 months later for the SA he got 40million pml and 45% motility. We'd been trying since a couple weeks after his VR but no luck. Last month i decided to make him abstain for 3-4 days until a day or 2 before i Ov'd. I guessed if his SA was 40million after 3 days then maybe it wouldnt be so high if wew dtd every one of my fertile days.
> Well- this cycle i got my :bfp: . Im still in shock and wont believe it until i have the first scan lol
> Am a bit confused to what happens now though coz i rang the docs and the receptionist told me i didnt need an appointment, i just had to fill in a form and they would refer me - without even confirming it (weird).
> Anyhow, heres to a very sticky little bean and a healthy 9 months.....
> xx

Congratulations Redbubble, thats fantastic news!!!!! So happy for you xxx I have just been reading through the posts and our surgeon recommended Wellman Vits and I got my DH on them straight after VR and it seemed to work, so I would recommend this to all ladies TTC, get your man on vitamins and make sure he does not keep mobile in his pocket!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations RedBubble! What amazing news! You must be on cloud nine. OH had his VR with Dr Harris, here's hoping some of his magic has rubbed off on him too - although it would help if OH actually took the wellman vitamins (men!!)

Have a happy and healthy 9 months huni!


----------



## redbubble

chattyB said:


> Congratulations RedBubble! What amazing news! You must be on cloud nine. OH had his VR with Dr Harris, here's hoping some of his magic has rubbed off on him too - although it would help if OH actually took the wellman vitamins (men!!)
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months huni!

Lol we used to have the his n hers dual pack so it became almost a ritual that we took them together after dinner lol

Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

redbubble said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry i havent been around hardly at all. Been going through some stress at work and moved house.
> I know that they're have been some sad stories lately but i'd just like to say - Dr Harriss, youre a miracle worker.
> My fDF had his VR done in April, after 11 years. I started him on wellman conception just before he went in for the VR and when we went back 3 months later for the SA he got 40million pml and 45% motility. We'd been trying since a couple weeks after his VR but no luck. Last month i decided to make him abstain for 3-4 days until a day or 2 before i Ov'd. I guessed if his SA was 40million after 3 days then maybe it wouldnt be so high if wew dtd every one of my fertile days.
> Well- this cycle i got my :bfp: . Im still in shock and wont believe it until i have the first scan lol
> Am a bit confused to what happens now though coz i rang the docs and the receptionist told me i didnt need an appointment, i just had to fill in a form and they would refer me - without even confirming it (weird).
> Anyhow, heres to a very sticky little bean and a healthy 9 months.....
> xx

Congratulations!!! :dance::dance: fantastic news!!
Another :bfp: from the magic hands of Dr. Harriss!! He really is a legend!! There are quite afew of us on here now who got their :bfp:'s from him! What a lovely job he has, going to bed each night knowing that nearly everyday there are babies being created thanks to him! :hugs:
Congrats again!! :dance: xx


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo, congrats Redbubble! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months :laugh2: It's nice to hear some good news x x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Congratulations Redbubble.. Happy and healthy 9 months to you...

Come and have a nosey in the pregnant after reversal wags group... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...vasectomy-reversal-club-aka-vr-bump-wags.html


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone! 

Some good news and not so good here lately I see..... :hugs: to everyone

xx


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations redbubble! :dance: xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone! How's things? 

I'm just strugling through another painful AF at the mo... came 3 days late this time, so I can safely say that I have no idea what my body is doing any more :wacko: Dammit!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tally. Have you seen a doctor about AF, maybe there is an underlying condition or something?

Just noticed your ticker - ooh not long! :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

Hmmm interesting! Following on from an earlier post where I mentioned about buying a "conception reading" by a psychic .... I've now been told, by TWO different psychics, that I'll be getting my BFP in December 2011 with a girl. I'm sceptical but it's interesting that I got the same results from both. 

I'll wait and see!


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: Tally. Have you seen a doctor about AF, maybe there is an underlying condition or something?
> 
> Just noticed your ticker - ooh not long! :happydance:

Thanks hon!

Yea I've been to the GP loads of times about it but have had no offers other than the pill or implant :dohh: plus really strong painkillers that make me feel woozy ..... I've always had horrid af unless I am on birth control. 

In all honesty though we may be WTT soon as we're actually desperate to get out of the area we live in, I have a job interview tomorrow and if I get the job it would help so much towards affording it.... it kills me to think like this as we still both want a baby so much but we are thinking it may be better to wait a couple of years so I may end up back on the pill anyway :wacko:

xx


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: have you thought about alternative therapies? Apparently reflexology and acupuncture are supposed to be very good for ladies problems. 

Good luck for the job interview too! Very exciting! I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed huni


----------



## tallybee

Thanks chattyB :)


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, good luck with the interview Tally - really hope you get it! x x


----------



## cjones82

Good luck with the interview tallybee!!! 
Well we finally have a moving date..... next wednesday!!! so excited. Probably wont be on here much in the next week or so, loads of packing to get done and then obviously unpacking the other end (not a fan) unfortunatley moving falls right in my fertile week not sure we will get much :sex: in :-( but will try all we can. Good luck to all you lovely ladies still TTC :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks everyone :) 

That's exciting about your move cjones82! Hope it goes well, shame about the timing with fertility and all but maybe you can have fun christening your new rooms :thumbup:

xx


----------



## chattyB

Good luck with the move CJ! You know how the saying goes! "new house, new baby". I'd get BDing regardless, even if it's just for its stress relieving properties when the unpacking gets too much lol


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck with the move CJ! I'm moving too at the moment, I've got practically no chance of a BFP this cycle as DH is going back to Scotland for my fertile time - boo! He won't be living with me full time anymore as he's still working in Scotland and I'm in England. Sods law my fertile times will always coincide with the alternate weeks he's in Scotland.


----------



## chattyB

There must be something in the air! So many people here on the move. Good luck with your move too - let's hope your OH is home in time for your next fertile time :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

:dust: everyone!


----------



## chattyB

Woooohoooo! Smiling today! The bathroom scales inform me that I've now lost 2 stone (28lb). Nearly at my goal weight now and feeling so much better than a few months ago :)


----------



## sapphire1

Great news Chatty, keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## cjones82

Thank you for all the good wishes ladies, packing is so stressful, but on a plus I took some of you lovely ladies advice and got some preseed it was delivered today so will try and start having done fun with it tonight :happydance: 

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Woooohoooo! Smiling today! The bathroom scales inform me that I've now lost 2 stone (28lb). Nearly at my goal weight now and feeling so much better than a few months ago :)

:yipee:

Well done lovely! That's fab :)


----------



## chattyB

Gosh it's quiet on here these days! ... or have you all started a VR WAGS 2 page without telling me??

I hope everyone's ok and happy - babydust to you all!


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Gosh it's quiet on here these days! ... or have you all started a VR WAGS 2 page without telling me??
> 
> I hope everyone's ok and happy - babydust to you all!

OOh I hope not, I think a few of them are in preg after VR but surely there should be enough of us left here! Don't all leave us behind.....still pop by to see us even if you do get that :bfp: girls!

:dust: everyone!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm still here girls!!! This is my second round of clomid so I am hoping I will get lucky this cycle!!! 

I am just getting ready for the hurricane we are supposed to be getting saturday, my state has declared a state of emergency and we are bringing in our outdoor furniture into the garage so nothing gets blown away!!! I am hoping it will change its path and wont be as bad as they are thinking. 

I hope all of you girls have a lovely weekend!!!! :flower:


----------



## chattyB

Oh WannaBP! That's sounds horrible! I hope it doesn't cause too much damage :(. I was concerned for mum earlier this week, she flew out to the Dominican Republic on Saturday and the hurricane went over on the Monday - heard nothing from her yet which I suppose is good news (she's never the best at phoning when she's away) I'm sure I would've known by now if there'd been any trouble. 

I've had a strange few weeks - remember I said about the psychic prediction thing? Well we also went to a psychic show thing and I've now been told FOUR times now, by different psychics, that I'll get my BFP in December with a baby girl. Spooky or what!!??


----------



## justmarried

chattyB said:


> Gosh it's quiet on here these days! ... or have you all started a VR WAGS 2 page without telling me??
> 
> I hope everyone's ok and happy - babydust to you all!


im still here just dont post that much now a days! i have a little looky now and again. but dont have a lot to report.x.x.x.x


----------



## tallybee

Eeek I hope there's not too much damage from the hurricane :shock:

chattyB I hope there's something in that for you, I don't believe in it personally but it would be lovely! :dust:


----------



## Jungleland

I will be here full time soooooon! xxxx


----------



## justmarried

Jungleland said:


> I will be here full time soooooon! xxxx


ohh good luck 4 days to go. hope it all goes swimminglyspermy:) well lol.

where r u from and where r u getting the reversal done.x.x.x


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Jungleland!


----------



## live_in_hope

Jungleland said:


> I will be here full time soooooon! xxxx

Yay!! Not long now!! :dance:
JUSTMARRIED... Great to see you back on here!! :thumbup: How you doing? xx


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> I will be here full time soooooon! xxxx
> 
> Yay!! Not long now!! :dance:
> JUSTMARRIED... Great to see you back on here!! :thumbup: How you doing? xxClick to expand...

im good thanks! iv always been here but just dont post much im more of a secret stalker! not long to go now live in hope. this time last year we didnt even have the reversals done.x.x.x.x.


----------



## tallybee

Yay not long jungleland! :dance:

My gosh live_in_hope your pregnancy seems to have gone fast :shock: How are things going?

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> I will be here full time soooooon! xxxx
> 
> 
> JUSTMARRIED... Great to see you back on here!! :thumbup: How you doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> im good thanks! iv always been here but just dont post much im more of a secret stalker! not long to go now live in hope. this time last year we didnt even have the reversals done.x.x.x.x.Click to expand...

I know! :shock: I looked in my diary thing and we only booked it on the 16th Aug last year! lol. Dont be a secret stalker!! :flower:



tallybee said:


> My gosh live_in_hope your pregnancy seems to have gone fast :shock: How are things going?
> 
> xx

Yes hasnt it just! Although I fear these last few weeks are going to drag quite abit! lol. I'm more than ready now! xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I'm still around waiting for :witch: to come so I can get my IUI started. 

Wannabeprego- I sure hope that hurricane turns and doesn't hit any of the states. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Jungleland

justmarried said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> I will be here full time soooooon! xxxx
> 
> 
> ohh good luck 4 days to go. hope it all goes swimminglyspermy:) well lol.
> 
> where r u from and where r u getting the reversal done.x.x.xClick to expand...

:spermy: !! :happydance:
I'm in Yorkshire,England getting the VR done at our local BMI private hospital. 
As per the embryologist advice we got last week, my OH is abstaining from now til the op on Tuesday afternoon. In the hope that there will also be some live active sperm to freeeeeeze in case the VR fails. My OH is starting to feel the pressure bless him! xxxx


----------



## tallybee

Exciting stuff jungleland and happy bunny! FX for you :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I've been feeling really sick today, ended up going back to bed after the school run :shock: I hope I feel better soon as I can't stand being off-colour and unable to do much :( I need to get back into the gym to tone up my wedding-dress body!

xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Tallybee,

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## tallybee

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Tallybee,
> 
> I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming wedding!

Thanks hon! Am feeling a bit better :)


----------



## sapphire1

Hello ladies.

I haven't had the internet for a week. It was the first week back at home where it was just me and Holly. I've barely seen DH this month, have only BD'd once so am expecting a BFN this month!

Good luck for today jungleland! Where in Yorkshire are you - I'm in Barnsley.

Hope you feel better now Tally :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks :) Gonna go to bed early tonight, feeling a lot better but hopefully will be fully back to normal after a decent kip... Got plenty of work to do so fx :lol:


----------



## tallybee

How is everyone? Getting plenty of :sex: in I hope :haha:

I've given up on my body telling me anything useful, or even staying anywhere near regular cycle-wise... good thing we're relaxing more about the TTC thing really... just dtd when we feel like it. 
xx


----------



## Jungleland

Well i'm officially on the VR train :dance:
Op went as well as could be expected. Fingers crossed lots of :spermy: can get through. But cant imagine :sex: anytime soon, OH's balls are HUGE! Eak! :haha:
Hope you're all ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Tallybee, well I did have lots of :sex: but I think we missed our ovulation. My cycles are no where near normal. The only time they have been it's been on clomid. I've been doing the chart for a while but sometime I don't think I'm doing it right. I'm glad you are relaxing more about it. I think we should do the same. You never know it might just happen.

Welcome Jungleland! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I hope you are all doing well!!!

@Tally, Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!!:happydance:

@Jungle, Congrats on getting the VR done...I hope it is a success and that your DH has lots of :spermy:!!!:thumbup:

Well girls, I think I may have gotten my BFP this morning. October will be 2 years since DH's VR so it has been a long time coming, and as you girls know my DH had a very low sperm count with 5 million sperm and 36% motility!!! I pray that this is really it and that i have a sticky bean!!!

Here is my testing thread, latest test is on page 7!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html


----------



## sapphire1

Oooh, congratulations wannabeprego!! :happydance: That's fantastic news, have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Tally and HappyBunny, you hear of loads of stories when people give up proper TTC, and suddenly they're pregnant. You never know!

Fab news Jungleland, now get :sex: :haha:

:dust: to all x x


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations wannabeprego!!
And thank you everyone for a warm welcome :hugs:
:dust: xxxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Jungleland said:


> Well i'm officially on the VR train :dance:
> Op went as well as could be expected. Fingers crossed lots of :spermy: can get through. But cant imagine :sex: anytime soon, OH's balls are HUGE! Eak! :haha:
> Hope you're all ok :hugs: xxxx

Congratulations on your dh's op, the fun bit starts soon :sex: :haha:



wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well!!!
> 
> @Tally, Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!!:happydance:
> 
> @Jungle, Congrats on getting the VR done...I hope it is a success and that your DH has lots of :spermy:!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks girls...I am soooo nervous though..since AF isnt late yet....Eeeekkk..I have been trying for so long that I have a hard time trusting it... I hope and pray it is a sticky bean and that the IC wasnt playing a cruel trick or something.... 

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend!!! :flower:


----------



## Jungleland

Thinking positively for you wannabeprego :hugs: time is bound to drag!! Grr! xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, this morning the :witch: came. I think that I probably had a chemical pregnancy this cycle because I know I had positive HPT's. I feel silly for letting myself get excited and thinking I was pregnant before I was actually late for AF. I should of known it was to good to be true.:cry:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Sorry to hear this Wannabe, heres to your next cycle :dust: x :sex: + :bunny: / :spermy: =:bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabeprego, sorry to hear your news. x x


----------



## chattyB

I'm so sorry to hear that wannabe :(. 

AF is due tomorrow and I'm not banking on anything at all - no symptoms of ANYTHING so far and my monitor didn't detect ovulation for a second month in a row. Ho hum! I wish I knew what was going on with my body these days!!! I'm refusing to stress out about it though, YET!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

:witch: got me yesterday. I'm sure it's a week early, WTF! Roll on TTC cycle 5...

:dust: to all! Hope AF stays away Chatty!


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> :witch: got me yesterday. I'm sure it's a week early, WTF! Roll on TTC cycle 5...
> 
> :dust: to all! Hope AF stays away Chatty!

Sorry hun.....:hugs::hugs:

I hope you have better luck this next cycle... :dust: :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry Shapphire1 :hugs: :dust: to the next cycle

ChattyB praying the :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: ! 

MRSRICHRS2K - wow you are almost there! I'm so excited for you. 

AFM, I'll start Provera today for 10 days and wait for my period. I hope to be able to do IUI the first week of October. We are doing another SA this thursday and I pray we have more sperm!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck for the SA and IUI HappyBunny. FX for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> I'm sorry Shapphire1 :hugs: :dust: to the next cycle
> 
> ChattyB praying the :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: !
> 
> MRSRICHRS2K - wow you are almost there! I'm so excited for you.
> 
> AFM, I'll start Provera today for 10 days and wait for my period. I hope to be able to do IUI the first week of October. We are doing another SA this thursday and I pray we have more sperm!

Good luck with the upcoming IUI, I hope your OH has lots and lots of :spermy: for the procedure!!! :thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GoodluckDollFairyShamrock.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that wannabe :(.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow and I'm not banking on anything at all - no symptoms of ANYTHING so far and my monitor didn't detect ovulation for a second month in a row. Ho hum! I wish I knew what was going on with my body these days!!! I'm refusing to stress out about it though, YET!
> 
> Babydust ladies!

Good luck Chatty, I hope that the :witch: stays away!!! :af::af::af::af:
:dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Smiley-00521.gif


----------



## tallybee

Good luck everyone!! 

xx


----------



## tallybee

Hiya all, I'm just popping in to say I'll be rather quiet the next few weeks as I have lots of work to do to finish my current Uni module. I hope everyone is OK and FX I will be coming back to some lovely positive announcements! 

All the best everyone 

:dust:

:kiss:


----------



## chattyB

Well, AF hasn't showed up yet (due on Tuesday/Wednesday) but got a BFN when I tested this morning - I guess I'm just late. I'm really not surprised if I'm honest, I highly suspect that I didn't Ovulate this month .... Had high readings on the CBFM but no peaks and the lack of PMS symptoms would also indicate no Ov too.

Hoping AF comes soon ... I've just bought some soy iso to take this month (let's hope that it results in Ov!!!)

Babydust to all!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:hugs: Tallybee! Good luck on all of your work and I hope to see you soon.

ChattyB - it's not over until the :witch: is here! Don't give up! Many people get a negative before getting their positive! FX for you!


----------



## sapphire1

Hope you manage to get all your work done Tally, good luck!

Chatty, the month I conceived Holly I never got a positive opk. You ain't out yet! :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Still no AF here - I've never been so late. I still have zero signs of impending AF/early pregnancy apart from feeling washed out and very tired. I'm pretty sure AF will visit over the weekend. 

I've decided to try soy isoflavones this month and I've just got myself a basal thermometer so that I can chart ... I can feel myself getting a little more "gotta get pregnant" now. So much for my take it easy and see what happens approach huh?! It's time to become a woman on a mission!!! This baby isn't going to make itself and magically appear one morning.

It's on the back of my mind that perhaps I don't Ovulate as regularly as I'd hoped - at least with charting, I have something to show the dr in a few months if this turns out to be the case. 

Babydust!


----------



## sapphire1

Chatty, do another test!! I'm a POAS addict, I even do them if I've got AF :haha: Being really tired was one of the only signs I was pregnant, and so was being really thirsty...


----------



## chattyB

Bah! Still BFN. I'd ordered some IC ultra early tests (10 miu), they arrived about 1/2 hour ago .... Picture the scene, me grabbing the envelope from the posty then trying to run upstairs whilst ripping open said envelope and trying to wriggle out of my jeans at the same time, missing my step, falling head over nothing and watching as my 50 precious ICs flew from the now opened envelope in all directions. I suffered the indignity of hobbling around, semi dressed, trying to pick them all up and DYING for a pee. Judging by the purple colour spreading across my big toe - I think I might have done some damage. :(. All that for a BFN!! 

Next time I'll use the bloody downstairs bathroom lol


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, chatty. Hope you're not too injured :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry about the BFN chatty and the fall that you took...:hugs:

Good luck for the next time that you test hun.... Hopefully next time will be your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Piglet1982

Hi ladies, 

First time posting here, and hoping for some advice!

Were lucky to have DS after 2 lots of ICSI, we had one further ICSI which failed and decided to have a vasectomy reversal (May this year) 13 years after his vasectomy and just had results that he has 0% sperm present. We have been advised to re-test in 3 months time but just wondering if anyone has had any success after such rubbish results! 

Thanks 

Chloe


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi Chloe! :wave:

Congrats on your son after ICSI, he's gorgeous! and congrats on getting the VR done! :thumbup: You've come to the right place, there's lots of ladies on here who have varying experiences of TTC after V.reversals all with varying sperm analysis results and time differences between original vasectomys and the reversals.

My hubby had his VR done in sept last year and after 3months we were given results that were shockingly low. My hubby had 1 million sperm p/ml where the average is 20million I think but only 4% of his 1million were swimming, so like you we were told to test again in 3months time as with regular ejaculation and a good 'pro-sperm' diet, these numbers should have increased. As it happened though I was already pregnant and didnt know at the time! so yes, we had success after very low results. We never had his count retested, although it would be interesting to know whether or not the numbers have increased or not.
Good luck on your TTC journey, I speak for us all when I say we wish you all the best! Stick around wont you and share your journey with us! :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Chloe, what a gorgeous LO you have! Sorry to hear your SA results. To be honest, I can't remember what DH's results were, but there were sperm present. We were advised for DH to take various supplements, and to BD every other day to ensure a fresh supply of sperm. It takes about 3 months for sperm to mature, so there may be a chance that there were no sperm in your analysis because the new ones hadn't finished maturing yet. It is worth getting retested in 3 months, so you know for definite if the VR was a success or not. I have posted the link from DH's clinic, which gives a list of supplements and lifestyle advice for the VR patient. Good luck, and :dust: to you!

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/


----------



## chattyB

Hi Chloe, welcome to VRWAGS! I hope your next SA results have improved. I agree with the above, don't give up just yet, it's early days, get your hubby on supplements (we use Wellman Conception) and keep BDing!

Well ladies, AF arrived with a vengeance this morning - 4/5 days late. I'm not that disappointed as I never "felt" pregnant and was more concerned that I'd hit sudden menopause (the things that cross your mind eh??) so after getting several BFNs over the past few days, I'm actually relieved that AFs finally here and we can try again this cycle.

I've got my Soy Iso waiting for me tomorrow night as I'm going to try days 2-6. 

Bring it on!!! Babydust to all!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, sorry Chatty. At least now you can start with your soy. Maybe September will be everyone's month :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@chatty, Sorry that the :witch: got you..:hugs: :hugs: 

I hope you have better luck this next cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, Question for you...It has been a year since DH's first SA, and we are hoping that his :spermy: numbers have improved since the first one we did so we can get the go ahead to do IUI. We are scheduling his next SA very soon. Does anyone have any positive stories to share that had improved SA results over time that they would like to share....I am trying to stay positive and hopeful for the next SA....This October marks the 2 year anniversary since DH had his original VR.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I hope everyone is doing well. Good luck and baby dust to all of you ladies in the 2WW!!! :dust: :dust:

AFM, I am saving up to do IUI hopefully soon. My October cycle is going to be testing to prepare and evaluate our ability to be able to do IUI. I had my initial consultation for the IUI yesterday afternoon....The DR was very nice and wants DH to get another SA done to start out to see if his :spermy: numbers have improved since the first one since it has already been an entire year since the first one. I am hoping and praying his numbers have improved since the first one. I did have DH on the Fertilaid vitamins for a little while and the VR DR told us that his :spermy: numbers could improve on their own for up to 2 years after the VR, so I am praying and hoping they have!! The DR said she would hope for him to have at least 10 million :spermy: for the IUI in the best case scenario.... But our first SA was only 5 million, so I am feeling very nervous about how the next SA will be... If the numbers are too low than she may suggest IVF, which we cant afford without insurance and would have to look into changing insurance plans for next year to one that has infertility treatment coverage. The problem with that is some health insurance plans have it written in that they wont cover infertility treatments when someone has had a sterilzation procedure done, so I am worried that DH's vasectomy could make us unable to use the fertility benefits on health insurance plans. The DR, thought that possibly because DH had a reversal that it would null out him being steralized and we would be covered, but I am not so sure. 

The other option is me using donor sperm and still doing IUI, DH says he is okay with using donor sperm if we have no other options available to us, but I am not sure if I can come to terms with it or not, I keep going over it in my head trying to figure out if I could be comfortable with using a strangers sperm or not, and not even knowing what the person looks like IRL, They just give you stats about the donors and if you are lucky they may share a baby picture, I have been looking into it online, I dont know if I could do it or not girls..:shrug:.I really would need to take the time to think about it, But at the same time I cant see myself at age 50 and never having a baby of my own either...Well hopefully DH's SA results will be good and I wont even have to consider this decision.

So as for me my testing will start as soon as my period starts next cycle, which will be in the beginning of Octoboer most likely. Between CD 2-4 I need to schedule a day for blood work to check my FSH levels, and than somewhere between CD 3-8 I have to have an ultrasound to check my ovarian reserve and see how many follicles I have, than sometime during CD 5-13 I have to have an HSG done where they put the dye into your follopian tubes and do X-rays to see if I have any blockages in my tubes...So I need to verify and double check with my health insurance but it should cover all of the pretesting since my insurance covers the diagnosis of infertility and not the treatment of it.... I am a little nervous about the iodine dye solution they use to do the HSG because my sister had a test done with iodine and after the test she became allergic to seafood and could no longer eat it. I think because seafood has iodine in it. My sister and I do have different fathers though so her allergies may of been inherited on her fathers side of the family, some of my other brothers and sisters have allergies to different things as well, although I dont, so who knows, but I am still nervous about the HSG, I also have to take antibiotics before I do the HSG...

So long story short My October cycle will at least get me some answers and an idea of what we will have to do next.... For some reason I am feeling down about all of this, i guess I am just worried that DH's SA is going to be too low and than I am going to have to consider the other options, IVF is pretty intense and costly and i am not sure if I am ready to take all of that on now, and the sperm donor thing, well as I previously stated would take me a long time to wrap my head around it and make a decision....


----------



## chattyB

:hugs:

Wow, you've got a lot on your plate just now!

I'm no expert in fertility but I know exactly what it's like to be so overwhelmed by decisions that you don't know where to start! First of all ...

1). Go ahead with your tests! I haven't heard of any problems with the iodine in the tests personally, but it might be worth asking the girls who have already been through the process (long term TTC board?)

2). Get hubby's SA done - there's no point worrying and being anxious about the possibility of using a donor at this stage! Wait for the results and then review. I have everything crossed that his SA has improved over the past year. I'm pretty sure I read on this board that if there aren't enough of hubby's swimmers available in one sample for IUI, there's a way they can extract and store the swimmers from several samples so the end result is a brilliant sample, enough for a go at IUI. I'm sure one of the other girls here could clarify?

Take one step at a time Hun .... and remember: If worrying helps, worry. (my all time favourite saying!)

Good luck and babydust!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. You've sure got a lot of stuff going on. I can't help with SA as DH has only had one done. We're thinking of getting another soon if we don't get a BFP. I agree with Chatty - get all the tests done and worry about the outcomes if it comes to it. I was guilty of thinking too far ahead and getting myself into a tizzy. Easier said than done, but take each step at a time. If it comes to it, you can have serious discussions about what to do if IUI isn't an option. I hope everything goes well x x :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls....:hugs: I really appreciate it!!! 

I have 2 threads going asking for girls to share their experiences with the HSG and most of them had a good experience with only minor cramping. One girl had alot of pain but it was because her tubes were blocked. Overall it doesnt sound as bad as I am probably making it out to be in my head. I think there is always the fear of the unknown and finding a problem when I do the HSG. I am definatly going to take a pain medication in advance and maybe a volume to keep me calm and relaxed as well. 

I agree with both of you girls though and think that I should just take this all one step at a time. Hopefully after October's tests DH and me can decide what we want to do next.. My mom and DH also gave me the same advice that you girls are as well.:thumbup: And you know what they say "Great minds think alike!" Hopefully I can try to relax and not freak myself out so much anymore...:wacko: After all what will be will be, worrying wont change what the outcome is going to be!!!


----------



## chattyB

Just a quick Q here - have any of you ladies tried Soy Iso? Did it make any difference to your Ov?

My cycles have become a little "wacky" lately, they used to be bang on 24 days but now, are anything between 22 and 28 days. I'm not convinced I'm actually ovulating due to no peaks on the monitor and pretty much no premenstrual symptoms (combined with erratic cycles). I decided to try Soy Iso this month on days 2-6. I took 138mg on days 2&3, 161mg days 4&5 and 184mg on day 6. I took them before bed and had no side effects other than being a little emotional during the day (crying at tv!) - I'm CD8 today and got a "high" on the monitor this morning! That's at least 3 days earlier than previous months (where it went to "high" and stayed there til next AF). I'm hoping that this is a good sign and the monitor will detect Ov this month!.

I'm really hoping Soy works well enough to produce a strong, detectable ovulation .... at least then, I'll be in the running for a BFP instead of just being frustrated with the whole "did I or didn't I Ovulate???". I'm temping this month too for the first time!


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry Chatty, never tried soy iso so can't help. I did chart when I was TTC Holly though. I found it useful because I've never had a positive opk, and although it doesn't tell you when you're about to OV, at least you can tell if you have or not. I can't do it now, because you have to have a decent run of sleep to get accurate temps. I don't do sleep anymore, I have a 9 month old who thinks she's a newborn :haha: Hope it works for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

I was about to reply "oh no! Poor you!" ..... But at the moment, I'd give anything to be a sleep deprived new mum lol. It's really encouraging to know that negative OPKs don't mean that you're not ovulating - it's been stressing me out quite a bit over the past few months. I've bought some IC OPKs to use this month also, I'm planning on using them in the afternoon when they arrive, hopefully they'll at least show SOMETHING. Maybe it's just that I have a short LH surge in the afternoon that's disappeared by the time I test with the monitor the following morning? I'm using a full box of tests on the monitor every month so it's not cheap! It asks to continue testing until it detects a peak, or until AF begins - if the IC OPK detect the LH surge, I'll carry on testing on the CBFM but use an old test stick until AF/BFP (it'll save me about £10 per month!)

Babydust!! I hope you get news of a brother or sister for Holly very soon!


----------



## sapphire1

I've given up using opks now, they're so expensive and I never get a positive anyway. I do think that for some people, the surge is so short it can be hard to catch it. The charting should definitely help you see if you've OVed or not. I really recommend the 'Take Charge of Your Fertility' book by Toni Weschler, it's got some great info that might help you to understand your body better.

At the moment we're just BDing when we can. DH works away every other week, so I've got no idea if we're doing it at the right time lol. Our doc told us to BD every other day after AF has finished, and not to try and time it. It worked for us last time, but this time's a bit trickier as DH is away so much.


----------



## chattyB

I know that feeling!! DH works away too - I'm hoping I manage to Ov this week as he's away next week :( I'm sure we'll get there eventually! PMA and all that!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Wannabeprego,

My goodness you do have a lot on your plate. I feel like Im reading my story through you. Lets see, DH started FB in April to improve his counts and we did one SA in July and we had 3 million 60% motility and 20% morphology. We were really excited about it and so we waited another two months and did another one and the numbers were lower. 4 million 50% motility and 10% morphology. Now our dr said we needed 5-10 million to do IUI but they were recommending IVF. Our insurance doesnt cover any infertility treatments but it does cover being diagnosed with infertility. All of my blood work was done two years ago and thats when I was diagnosed with PCOS. Now I got myself on a diet and started to eat healthier and I went from severe to mild. I did have an HSG April 2010 which actually didnt hurt and my tubes were clear. Ive been on Metformin since and prenatal vitamins. I asked the dr if we could attempt an IUI even though we didnt have enough sperm and they said it was up to me. DH and I have talked about using donor sperm but I dont want to. My point is why even do a VR if we were going to end up using a donor! Anyways, I really hope you have enough sperm for IUI and I really hope you get your :bfp: because you deserve it! Maybe we are both going to get it next month. I am waiting for the :witch: so I can have clomid and start the process. 

Hi ChattyB,

I read that PCOS girls cannot use soy but I tried it anyways. It did help me ovulate but it was a late ovulation. I used it days 4-8 and at night so avoid the heat flashes. Ive also read that some girls get an earlier ovulation. Good luck! I hope you are able to detect a strong ovulation.

Hi Sapphire1,

Ever since Ive been trying to have a baby only once did I get a positive opk. It was the month I used soy. I know how you feel, you spend all that money and to throw it away. 

Good luck ladies!! I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Wannabeprego,
> 
> My goodness you do have a lot on your plate. I feel like I&#8217;m reading my story through you. Let&#8217;s see, DH started FB in April to improve his counts and we did one SA in July and we had 3 million 60% motility and 20% morphology. We were really excited about it and so we waited another two months and did another one and the numbers were lower. 4 million 50% motility and 10% morphology. Now our dr said we needed 5-10 million to do IUI but they were recommending IVF. Our insurance doesn&#8217;t cover any infertility treatments but it does cover being diagnosed with infertility. All of my blood work was done two years ago and that&#8217;s when I was diagnosed with PCOS. Now I got myself on a diet and started to eat healthier and I went from severe to mild. I did have an HSG April 2010 which actually didn&#8217;t hurt and my tubes were clear. I&#8217;ve been on Metformin since and prenatal vitamins. I asked the dr if we could attempt an IUI even though we didn&#8217;t have enough sperm and they said it was up to me. DH and I have talked about using donor sperm but I don&#8217;t want to. My point is why even do a VR if we were going to end up using a donor! Anyways, I really hope you have enough sperm for IUI and I really hope you get your :bfp: because you deserve it! Maybe we are both going to get it next month. I am waiting for the :witch: so I can have clomid and start the process.
> 
> Good luck ladies!! I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!

Thanks for sharing your story with me and for the good luck and for the Birthday wishes... I am glad that you can relate and understand my situation, it makes me feel better knowing you can understand where I am coming from.....:hugs:

Hopefully we will both see better SA numbers and can both get pregnant from the IUI and get our BFP's soon!!!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

How is everyone today?


----------



## sapphire1

Hello HappyBunny. I am good thanks. I've completely lost track of my cycle, so I don't know if I'm in the 2 week wait or not. I reckon that's a good thing :haha:

How are you?


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, how is everyone?? long time no speak. Have only just got my internet back on after the move,(nearly a month) but we are kind of settled in our new house now, just in time for my fertile few days :happydance: we did use pre seed last month but with the move we didnt get chance to :sex: much so i was shocked when the :witch: was late i was so excited but alas it must just have been the stress of moving :-( she showed up 2 days late.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you cj. Glad the move went well and you're settling in. 

:dust: for everyone x x


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
May I join you? My hubby had his vasectomy May 09 and we have been ttc no 4 since Nov 09 with no luck-although I think I've had a few chemicals. My hubby's sperm count is fine but he doesn't have many swimmers and 98% antibodies. I'm going to be 40 in November so we're trying to decide whether to see a fertility specialist, we had a terrible experience with a fertility specialist last year which did upset us both greatly. she said I was too old + fat to get pregnant and why were we even bothering to try when we have 2 children with us! I was a bit upset because most of my bloods have been fine (progesterone a bit low) the only know problem is our low sperm motility. She also said we were selfish to try because if i got pregnant I might die and leave my kids motherless-I'm a size 16 with no health problems (normal blood pressure).
Anyway I'm not ready to give up, having acupuncture + hoping that helps.
FX we all get our :bfp: soon
:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Sukisam, of course you can join us. I can't believe the fertility specialist had the cheek to say that to you - it's awful! 40 isn't too old, and you're definitely not too fat - I was a size 18 when I got pregnant with Holly. I hope you can find a better specialist. Good luck with the acupuncture, I've heard it can work wonders. Will your DH have it too?

:dust:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Sapphire,
thanks for your response, she was horrid took me ages to get over it, of course I know it would be better to be slim but unfortunately I've had a really tough couple of years and controlling my eating hasn't happened yet :blush:
Yes, OH has acupunture too just before I Ovulate but he sometimes works out of Bristol so he's a bit harder to co-ordinate.
:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Sapphire, do you temp? Lets hope you are in the 2WW and :dust: to you hoping you get your :bfp: Im doing good. I used to temp but I havent done it in a few weeks. I think I need to get back to it.

Hi CJ, sorry babe the :witch: got you. I hate it when things like this happen. You are super excited that you are late and then you wake up to her ugly face!:hugs: Im glad you are settled into your home. We use preseed too. Weve been using it for a while. 

Hello Sukisam- welcome! I cannot believe the dr would say those awful things to you! :growlmad: No manners! I would have told him/her something. Is there another dr you can request? You are never too old. People now a day are getting prego at 45 or older. Good luck babe! I hope you get prego soon.

AFM, I finished my last provera pill last Friday and Im still waiting for :witch: to show her face. Usually she comes three days after and so far nothing. If she doesnt come in ten days then Im supposed to called the dr again. The only time Im actually waiting for her is the time she wont show her face.


----------



## wannabeprego

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/east1_wttg-vi.gif

@Sukisam, Welcome to the thread!!! :flower: I am so sorry that you had such a bad experieince with that fertility specialist. What she said was horrible and not correct!!! :hugs: I am a size 16 as well, and my DR's didnt say anything to me about my weight!!! With all of the modern medicine and technology women get pregant well into their 40's!!!! So please do seek other help from another fertility specialist and dont give up on your dreams of having another baby!!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun, I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust: 

@CJones, I am sorry that the :witch: got you hun...:hugs: :hugs: But, I am glad your moving went well and that you guys are all settled now!! Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:

@Happy, Good luck and baby dust to you too hun..I hope you get your BFP !!!.:dust::dust:.I hope the :witch: stays away!! :af::af::af:


----------



## wannabeprego

@HappyBunny, i saw another thread were you said you were moving ahead with IUI coming up and i just wanted to wish you god luck with it hun, I hope you get your BFP finally!!.I am glad that you are still moving ahead with it despite your DH's SA numbers, after all you wont know what is possible if you dont at least try and see!!! I got everything crossed for you!!..:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thsucces20.gif


----------



## chattyB

Hi Sukisam, welcome to the group! 

I've been off colour for a few days now with a horrid cold but gradually feeling better! Waiting to (hopefully) Ovulate - I'm hitting it on all fronts this month with soy iso, temping, CBFM, IC OPKs in the afternoons, softcups after BDing. If I do Ovulate, I'm hoping to spot it this cycle!

Babydust to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Hi Sukisam, welcome to the group!
> 
> I've been off colour for a few days now with a horrid cold but gradually feeling better! Waiting to (hopefully) Ovulate - I'm hitting it on all fronts this month with soy iso, temping, CBFM, IC OPKs in the afternoons, softcups after BDing. If I do Ovulate, I'm hoping to spot it this cycle!
> 
> Babydust to all!

I hope yoou feel better soon!!:hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle!!! :dust::dust: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/AnimationGWsoon.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> @HappyBunny, i saw another thread were you said you were moving ahead with IUI coming up and i just wanted to wish you god luck with it hun, I hope you get your BFP finally!!.I am glad that you are still moving ahead with it despite your DH's SA numbers, after all you wont know what is possible if you dont at least try and see!!! I got everything crossed for you!!..:thumbup:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thsucces20.gif

Thank you! I'm glad my dr allows me to do it because I know there are other drs who are very strick with the required amounts. From the beginning the dr has always said what he recommends but it was our choice to try IUI. The first time we did it I was so heart broken :cry: I went in and dropped my sample came back and waited for two hours for them to pull me in a room and tell me there was no sperm :cry: I couldn't hold back my tears I was so devastated! We did something different that day, DH went to work early in the morning and came back to give me my sample. I read that sperm can hide if you have tons of stress or are worried, and by him going to work and trying to get his day started he began to stress about the things he needed to get done before returning home to do his sample. I was so upset at him for not remembering to stay home that day. I'll never do that again:nope: 

The next time we do IUI I'm going to tell those girls that if they do not find sperm to call me so I can go back to work. I do not want to wait around for a "no sperm" :nope:

Now I'm just waiting for :witch: to come so I can have my clomid back :happydance:

Thanks babe! I hope we all get our :bfp: soon. We deserve it!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> Hi Sukisam, welcome to the group!
> 
> I've been off colour for a few days now with a horrid cold but gradually feeling better! Waiting to (hopefully) Ovulate - I'm hitting it on all fronts this month with soy iso, temping, CBFM, IC OPKs in the afternoons, softcups after BDing. If I do Ovulate, I'm hoping to spot it this cycle!
> 
> Babydust to all!

I know the feeling! I remember reading on this thread of ladies who had a cold and then finding out they were pregnant....:dust: I hope this is you! What days did you take soy? I hope you get better soon it looks like you are going to be a busy in the this month!!


----------



## chattyB

Thanks Hun! I took soy on cd2-6 .... Turned me into a crabby cow for a few days, but if I Ov (preferably with a BFP!) I'll be very very happy indeed.


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome, 
you're all right I don't want to give up on my dreams yet. I think I'm going to get my CD 3 and CD 21 (7 days post ov) bloods re-done at my GP's and then make another appointment with another fertility doctor.

Happybunny-I'll keep everything crossed for the IUI :hugs:

Chattyb-I;m liking the sound of feeling off colour FX it's signs of a :bfp:

Wannabepreggo- apparently size 16 is so now!!:haha:

:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chattyB

I'd love to take feeling off colour as a good sign but I've not Ov'd yet lol. DH and I have an unexpected night to ourselves tonight! The oldest is away in Rome on a school holiday, the younger two are away to their dads (schools off tomorrow). We're both full of cold so we're sitting here drinking sherry as we don't have the ingredients for a hot toddy ... It's my first alcoholic drink in MONTHS and I plan to enjoy it! (kinda hoping it might be the missing link to a BFP this month haha)

Don't give up hope huni! Insist on a referal to another FS. I cant believe how badly you were treated! Truly shocking. Im sure we'll all get our BFPs eventually ladies!


----------



## chattyB

Waaaahooooo!! (happydance!). I got a peak, I got a peak, I got a peak!!

Well ladies, after months of not detecting Ov on CBFM or the smilies, I'm over the moon to see those 3 bars this morning! It really looks like the Soy Iso did the trick! :)

Mission 1 - Detect LH surge - DONE
Mission 2 - Ovulate -
Mission 3 - BFP - 

Babydust to all!


----------



## sukisam

Fantastic news I'm reeally pleased for you.
Severe :sex:for you, I hope your OH's had his weetabix!! Get lots of :spermy:in place to greet the eggy when it comes!
FX you can complete your 3 steps and get a great big :bfp:
Sending you lots of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:happydance: Chatty, fab news! Go get :sex: and lots of :dust: to you (and everyone else lol!)


----------



## cjones82

I have a question for all you ladies that have used pre seed. This is our second month of using it although i dont really count last month as because we were moving we didnt actually get much :sex: in in my fertile window. I guess what i want to know is how much you all used and did you use the same amount everytime? the few days leading up to ovulation i thought we should use a bit more so have been using 3g but i thought around the peak time only use 1.5g as technically i should have my own CM but i dont know, can using to much affect your chances? i know it is a sperm freindly lubricant, but can using to much make the sperm less able to swim? any info would be great. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:to all x


----------



## chattyB

I'm not sure! I'd imagine that too much might have a diluting effect tho. I find it makes everything too slippy so I prefer to put a little in a softcup as "turbo charged sperm food" before inserting. 

Babydust!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, Thats awesome that you OV'ed...:happydance: Make sure you get in lots and lots of :sex:...Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! :dust::dust:


----------



## sapphire1

CJ, I used preseed the month I conceived Holly. I had the pre-filled applicators and used the whole lot each time we BD. I never get EWCM though, so I'm not sure about the diluting effect. The instructions do say to use the whole thing, but I know a lot of women find it too much. I've used it on 2 of the TTC #2 cycles, but had no luck. We tried conceive plus this cycle - but it was an old tube I found that I bought ages ago, it's probs out of date :dohh:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> Waaaahooooo!! (happydance!). I got a peak, I got a peak, I got a peak!!
> 
> Well ladies, after months of not detecting Ov on CBFM or the smilies, I'm over the moon to see those 3 bars this morning! It really looks like the Soy Iso did the trick! :)
> 
> Mission 1 - Detect LH surge - DONE
> Mission 2 - Ovulate -
> Mission 3 - BFP -
> 
> Babydust to all!

Yay......:happydance::happydance::happydance: time to get busy!!:sex:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi CJ,

The first time we tried it we used exactly as the instructions said to fill the tube and it ended up being to much for us, so after we started just to use half. I guess it would depend on you. Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cjones, I just use the lubrication now when we need it and dont buy the insert one anymore...... At first I used the tube with the inserts, but I didnt have any luck with getting my BF, I also filled up the entire tube but it was way to much and the one with the inserts is a little more pricey than just the lubrication one as well...You will probably just have to adjust the amount you use to your liking and personal taste....:winkwink:


----------



## nicoley

okey doke I am just curious...so around ovulation time which today got a very positive opk today...do you guys bd every day or every other seeing the chances of our mens sperm count being lower compared to others?? Just being nosey...lol


----------



## wannabeprego

nicoley said:


> okey doke I am just curious...so around ovulation time which today got a very positive opk today...do you guys bd every day or every other seeing the chances of our mens sperm count being lower compared to others?? Just being nosey...lol

I usually try to do it every day when I get my positive OPk's which last 3 days for me. I also try to have sex a few days before leading up to my positive opk as well. I figure the more we do it the better chance we have....

But, I know some girls do it every other day since the :spermy: count is low to let it build up some before the next time they have :sex:....


----------



## chattyB

I was thinking the same thing Nicoley! 

In our case, it's most nights regardless, we both still enjoy each other ;) at the moment, it's more to do with having fun, and if having fun coincides with my fertile time that's a bonus.

I have thought about limiting the action to every other day on the run up to Ov to concentrate the swimmers .... Unfortunately, the mind is willing, the body is weak ;). I find my DH too irrisistable lol

Babydust!!


----------



## cjones82

hello ladies, thanks to all that gave me advice on the pre seed  I am a little gutted now though, i had shingles last october and have been suffering from the after pain ever since but the last week or so the pain has been getting alot worse and i noticed where i had it before was starting to blister, so went to our local drop in clinic and sure enough the shingles are back and in exactly the same place it was last time :-( this time however they have given me medication and pain relief but i have been told to stop TTC until after i have finished the meds, which is only 5 days but i am due to ovulate tomorrow :-(obviously we have been :sex: the last few days so there will hopefully be some :spermy: in there im just gutted we cant put any fresh in there, i dont hold out much hope this month even if there is some in there as i havent really been able to enjoy it as i have been in to much pain. Oh well will just have to wait and see. Good luck and loads of :dust: to everyone else this month x


----------



## sapphire1

We usually BD every other day regardless, but this cycle we BD every day. My DH works away though, so I figured the more the better. When I conceived Holly we BD every other day.


----------



## sapphire1

Crossed posts with CJ. :hugs: to you, hopefully there will be enough hanging around already. Hope you get better soon x x

:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

cjones82 said:


> hello ladies, thanks to all that gave me advice on the pre seed  I am a little gutted now though, i had shingles last october and have been suffering from the after pain ever since but the last week or so the pain has been getting alot worse and i noticed where i had it before was starting to blister, so went to our local drop in clinic and sure enough the shingles are back and in exactly the same place it was last time :-( this time however they have given me medication and pain relief but i have been told to stop TTC until after i have finished the meds, which is only 5 days but i am due to ovulate tomorrow :-(obviously we have been :sex: the last few days so there will hopefully be some :spermy: in there im just gutted we cant put any fresh in there, i dont hold out much hope this month even if there is some in there as i havent really been able to enjoy it as i have been in to much pain. Oh well will just have to wait and see. Good luck and loads of :dust: to everyone else this month x

:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/AnimationGWsoon.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Wannabe, is that a new avatar pic????


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Wannabe, is that a new avatar pic????

Yeah., it is!!!:winkwink: I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery and I think I might have gotten a BFP today!!! The latest test is on page 4 if you want to take alook and see what you think...:winkwink: I do have some doubts about trusting it still though and I am waiting to retest on a more reliable store bought test to be sure.....:wacko:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-4-looks-bfp-but-dont-know-if-can-trust.html


----------



## sapphire1

wannabeprego said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe, is that a new avatar pic????
> 
> Yeah., it is!!!:winkwink: I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery and I think I might have gotten a BFP today!!! The latest test is on page 4 if you want to take alook and see what you think...:winkwink: I do have some doubts about trusting it still though and I am waiting to retest on a more reliable store bought test to be sure.....:wacko:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-4-looks-bfp-but-dont-know-if-can-trust.htmlClick to expand...

:happydance: Ooh, I see it too! Keeping everything crossed for you, you deserve a BFP! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe, is that a new avatar pic????
> 
> Yeah., it is!!!:winkwink: I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery and I think I might have gotten a BFP today!!! The latest test is on page 4 if you want to take alook and see what you think...:winkwink: I do have some doubts about trusting it still though and I am waiting to retest on a more reliable store bought test to be sure.....:wacko:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-4-looks-bfp-but-dont-know-if-can-trust.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Ooh, I see it too! Keeping everything crossed for you, you deserve a BFP! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for looking at my testing thread!!!:thumbup: I really hope this is finally it too!!!!:winkwink: Please god let this be a sticky bean!!!


----------



## chattyB

Yay yay yay! I'd say that's your BFP!! Congratulations huni, I have everything crossed that it's a sticky bean (or that THEY are sticky beans???). So so so excited for you!

CJ (hugs) I'm sorry you're feeling yuck :(. My youngest had shingles last year too - not nice at all. Hope you're on the mend soon chick.

I had Ov pains yesterday and woke this morning to a thermal shift on the chart and sore bbs - first time for months! I'm confident in saying that I've Ov'd and at the moment, that knowledge is just as good as a BFP to me ... I've ovulated and my body is working the way it should! 

Let's hope the 5 psychics who've predicted an Xmas '11 BFP are right!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Yay yay yay! I'd say that's your BFP!! Congratulations huni, I have everything crossed that it's a sticky bean (or that THEY are sticky beans???). So so so excited for you!
> 
> CJ (hugs) I'm sorry you're feeling yuck :(. My youngest had shingles last year too - not nice at all. Hope you're on the mend soon chick.
> 
> I had Ov pains yesterday and woke this morning to a thermal shift on the chart and sore bbs - first time for months! I'm confident in saying that I've Ov'd and at the moment, that knowledge is just as good as a BFP to me ... I've ovulated and my body is working the way it should!
> 
> Let's hope the 5 psychics who've predicted an Xmas '11 BFP are right!!!

Thanks for looking at my HPT's...I really hope this is it too!!! :winkwink:

Thats awesome that you OV'ed!!!:thumbup: I hope you can get in lots and lots of :sex:!!! I am sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies 

I hope you're all well. Got my positive opk today so will be getting lots of :sex:

In answer to the BD timing question (sorry can't remember who asked!) we BD every day during fertile period (ideally 2 days before ov, day of ov and if I can be bothered the day after!). My hubby's count is okay but he has poor swimmers so we figured every day would be better. 

Wannabe-I commented in other thread it looks like you may have your :bfp:
I'm so excited for you! 

Well a few of us are ovulating would be great if we get some :bfp:in a couple of weeks

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you're all well. Got my positive opk today so will be getting lots of :sex:
> 
> In answer to the BD timing question (sorry can't remember who asked!) we BD every day during fertile period (ideally 2 days before ov, day of ov and if I can be bothered the day after!). My hubby's count is okay but he has poor swimmers so we figured every day would be better.
> 
> Wannabe-I commented in other thread it looks like you may have your :bfp:
> I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Well a few of us are ovulating would be great if we get some :bfp:in a couple of weeks
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks for looking at my testing thread!!! :flower:

Thats great that you are Ovulating along with some of the other girls on the thread!!.:thumbup:.. I hope you can get in lots of :sex: !!!:winkwink: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Hey sukisam, happy :sex:

I'm busy symptom spotting, it's driving me nuts :haha: Got a BFN yesterday, but I'm not sure when I OVed so maybe it was too early.

:dust:


----------



## chattyB

Sukisam, excellent news on your OPK! Happy fertilising hehe.

I have a feeling that for the next 3 months, VRWAGS will be a lucky board ... Bring on those BFPs!!


----------



## cjones82

I hope you are right chattyB!! we are only in our 7 month of trying after VR but every month depressess more when the :witch: shows up :-( I have to try and keep myself calm but that is going to be hard over the next few month, DH is trying to adopt my 2 sons, we have our first court directions hearing on Friday, im so nervous (not sure why) but the worst part is thinking that maybe i might come face to face with my ex even the thought of it make me feel :sick: knowing that him and his "new wife" had a baby a few months ago make me so :hissy: he cant even look after the 2 he already has!! he still hasnt even had the guts to contact my boys to tell them they have a sister!! Sorry rant over lol. on a plus side i have a few things to look forward to in the next few weeks. It is mine and DH first wedding anniversary soon then a week after its my birthday and the week after that we are off on a big family holiday for a week so hopefully i will relax and enjoy it. so how is everyone else doing? hope people that ovulated over the weekend got plenty of :sex: in and hope everyone that is in their 2ww isnt going to :wacko:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all xx


----------



## FaithMom

Hi ladies, 

I'm new and I just noticed this thread AFTER I made a post:

So my husband had the big V about 7 years ago after his last child with his ex wife.

We went for a consult for a v-reversal and the Dr. said he felt like we had a 50% or less of conceiving. =( Heart breaking.

History:

Me - 29, two little girls 9 and 7
Him - 38, three little girls 11, 9, and 7

He had kids easily with his ex and I got pregnant easily with my ex.

The Dr. only charges $1,500 for the operation and he only does 1 per year. He's a urologist. For the Dr.'s that do this all the time, it's about 5K-8K and we just can't afford that.

He is calling today for his operation date and I feel anxious.

I am just curious if anyone has been given these seemingly terrible odds and still managed to conceive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChattyBFXs to the psychic being right. Yay to ovulation!:happydance: It looks like you are headed in the right direction.

Wannabeprego- :yipee:OMG! I commented on your thread and it looks like a positive to me. When are you going to test again.I am so excited for you.:happydance::happydance:

Sukisam  :yipee: Yay for OPKs! Ive read that every other day is good but in the past Ive done it every day to cover my bases. Good luck!:thumbup:

Sapphire1- Lets hope it turns into a :bfp: I always find myself symptom spotting and I drive myself nuts. FXs you ovulated and get your :bfp: soon!

CJ - :hugs: Its sad to hear that a parent does not want to see his children. In our situation is the other way around. DH wants to spend more time with his kids and thewitch wont allow him too. So unfair! Congrats on your anniversary! I hope you get :bfp: soon!

Welcome FaithMom! Its always hard when the Drs give you a number and its not a very good one. We got a similar number but we saw it as a number. We have 50% chance of success as were before we had 0%. VRs can be expensive. We saved our money for us because we were told the insurance didnt pay for it. And then two months later we got a call from the Dr letting us know he was refunding our money because he got payment from the insuranceWTH! We could had done our VR sooner! We still havent been able to conceive but we are working on it. Good luck on everything!

AFM, The :witch: came last Thursday night so I called the Dr. They are starting me on Clomid tomorrow CD5! I was a little confuse since weve done CD 4-8 before and now Im going to 5-9! I didnt ask why but I have my first U/S tomorrow to check for any cysts. Lets hope this cycle works. Im praying DHs sperm will be better by mid October!

:dust: to all of us! Lets hope we get some :bfp: in the next few months!


----------



## wannabeprego

cjones82 said:


> I hope you are right chattyB!! we are only in our 7 month of trying after VR but every month depressess more when the :witch: shows up :-( I have to try and keep myself calm but that is going to be hard over the next few month, DH is trying to adopt my 2 sons, we have our first court directions hearing on Friday, im so nervous (not sure why) but the worst part is thinking that maybe i might come face to face with my ex even the thought of it make me feel :sick: knowing that him and his "new wife" had a baby a few months ago make me so :hissy: he cant even look after the 2 he already has!! he still hasnt even had the guts to contact my boys to tell them they have a sister!! Sorry rant over lol. on a plus side i have a few things to look forward to in the next few weeks. It is mine and DH first wedding anniversary soon then a week after its my birthday and the week after that we are off on a big family holiday for a week so hopefully i will relax and enjoy it. so how is everyone else doing? hope people that ovulated over the weekend got plenty of :sex: in and hope everyone that is in their 2ww isnt going to :wacko:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all xx

@Cjones, Happy Anniversary and Happy Birthday!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/anniversary.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/birthday-376.gif

My Birthday was last week and my anniversary is coming up on 09/30, Me and DH have been married coming up on 5 years!!! :winkwink:

Good luck with the adoption process. I hope everything goes smoothly for you guys...:thumbup: 

I hope you enjoy your holiday and create your soon to be BFP!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

FaithMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new and I just noticed this thread AFTER I made a post:
> 
> So my husband had the big V about 7 years ago after his last child with his ex wife.
> 
> We went for a consult for a v-reversal and the Dr. said he felt like we had a 50% or less of conceiving. =( Heart breaking.
> 
> History:
> 
> Me - 29, two little girls 9 and 7
> Him - 38, three little girls 11, 9, and 7
> 
> He had kids easily with his ex and I got pregnant easily with my ex.
> 
> The Dr. only charges $1,500 for the operation and he only does 1 per year. He's a urologist. For the Dr.'s that do this all the time, it's about 5K-8K and we just can't afford that.
> 
> He is calling today for his operation date and I feel anxious.
> 
> I am just curious if anyone has been given these seemingly terrible odds and still managed to conceive?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1558455k3nu1c4wwj.gif

Welcome to the group.... Your chances are greatly affected by how much :spermy: your DH has after the surgery and how old the Vasectomy is. 

My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy that we reversed. ,and although his numbers were low he still had sperm...So try to keep a positive outlook and I will keep my fingers crossed that his reversal is a success. Plus you can get your DH to take vitamins to help improve his sperm numbers after the surgery as well. Good luck hun....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/c37d19b7-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy Bunny, I am sorry that the :witch: got you hun...:hugs: I hope you have better luck this next cycle... 

Thanks for looking at my HPT's!!! :flower: I am glad you think it looks like my BFP....I hope and pray that it finally is!!! I am trying to wait to retest with a more reliable store bought test after AF is late so I dont waste $$ on alot of tests and since it is still a little early..i will be sure to update the testing thread once I do though...Wish me luck...


----------



## chattyB

OMG! I'm watching The Great Sperm Race on 4OD (on demand - online). It's a HUGE eye opener! Well worth watching.

I actually feel sorry for sperm lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> @Happy Bunny, I am sorry that the :witch: got you hun...:hugs: I hope you have better luck this next cycle...
> 
> Thanks for looking at my HPT's!!! :flower: I am glad you think it looks like my BFP....I hope and pray that it finally is!!! I am trying to wait to retest with a more reliable store bought test after AF is late so I dont waste $$ on alot of tests and since it is still a little early..i will be sure to update the testing thread once I do though...Wish me luck...

I think this is it for you! sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> OMG! I'm watching The Great Sperm Race on 4OD (on demand - online). It's a HUGE eye opener! Well worth watching.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for sperm lol

I didn't know they had show about that. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Today is my initial scan and I'll start clomid too. FX's we get enough sperm for IUI.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Happy Bunny, I am sorry that the :witch: got you hun...:hugs: I hope you have better luck this next cycle...
> 
> Thanks for looking at my HPT's!!! :flower: I am glad you think it looks like my BFP....I hope and pray that it finally is!!! I am trying to wait to retest with a more reliable store bought test after AF is late so I dont waste $$ on alot of tests and since it is still a little early..i will be sure to update the testing thread once I do though...Wish me luck...
> 
> I think this is it for you! sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/6eb4a04d.gif


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Hunnybunny! I have everything crossed for you! Let us know how it all goes!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Today is my initial scan and I'll start clomid too. FX's we get enough sperm for IUI.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/711268yqzrptgqde.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck HappyBunny, got everything crossed for you!

Wannabe, it's so exciting! I pray it's a sticky for you. 

:hugs: CJ, sorry you're having a crappy time. Good luck with the adoption.

:wave: Faithmom, welcome to the group. I think with VRs there's always only a 50% chance of conceiving. There's about a 90% chance the op will be successful, but they class it as successful if there's live sperm after the op. We were given a 50% chance, and that was before the op - they only managed to re-attach one side so our chances were less than that. We still got Holly though, so it's totally possible!

Ladies, I am being driven nuts. I did an IC a couple of days ago, and it was negative, but I took it out the bin the next day and it had a faint second line on it. It must have been an evap though because I've done 2 different tests since and both were BFN. There's a reason why they tell you not to interpret the results after 10 minutes :haha: I want the 2ww to hurry up so I can stop obsessing over every minute symptom :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Saphire, thank you for looking at my HPT's and thanks for the prayers.....:flower:

Good luck and baby dust to you hun....I hope you get your BFP this cycle!! :dust::dust:


----------



## chattyB

sapphire1 said:


> Ladies, I am being driven nuts. I did an IC a couple of days ago, and it was negative, but I took it out the bin the next day and it had a faint second line on it. It must have been an evap though because I've done 2 different tests since and both were BFN. There's a reason why they tell you not to interpret the results after 10 minutes :haha: I want the 2ww to hurry up so I can stop obsessing over every minute symptom :dohh:


I know that feeling!! I'm 4DPO today and already symptom spotting - I promised myself I wouldn't but I think the fact that I KNOW I ovulated is making me bonkers. I was all excited yesterday .... I had blood tinged CM and later on, a pink coloured CM when I wiped. I thought it might have been IB, then I came to my senses! Impossible at 3dpo. I've other "symptoms" too that are playing with my head ... sore bbs on and off and a low right sided cramp occasionally. 

I think I've officially lost the plot hahaha


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am being driven nuts. I did an IC a couple of days ago, and it was negative, but I took it out the bin the next day and it had a faint second line on it. It must have been an evap though because I've done 2 different tests since and both were BFN. There's a reason why they tell you not to interpret the results after 10 minutes :haha: I want the 2ww to hurry up so I can stop obsessing over every minute symptom :dohh:
> 
> 
> I know that feeling!! I'm 4DPO today and already symptom spotting - I promised myself I wouldn't but I think the fact that I KNOW I ovulated is making me bonkers. I was all excited yesterday .... I had blood tinged CM and later on, a pink coloured CM when I wiped. I thought it might have been IB, then I came to my senses! Impossible at 3dpo. I've other "symptoms" too that are playing with my head ... sore bbs on and off and a low right sided cramp occasionally.
> 
> I think I've officially lost the plot hahahaClick to expand...

Keeping FX's that maybe it is IB. When are you going to start testing?


----------



## chattyB

I'm not getting my hopes up for IB :(. I'll probably start testing on Sun/Mon. FXd!


----------



## cjones82

Hello ladies, i have a quick question for you. I dont consider myself as over weight but the last 2 weeks i have been eating healthier and exercising just to try and get my body ready for a bump, im into my 2ww now and the exercise dvd im doing requires me to do quite a few stomach crunches, does anyone know if this is safe?


----------



## missviolet

Hi Ladies
Guess I need some hope / inspiration really.
My story is I am 39, DH 43 we have two children together, 12 and 10 and regretted having the V when our youngest was a baby. Had a VR four years ago which was a complete failure, poor DR had a second reversal April 2010 which in August the results were positive, albeit low sperm at 7million but everything else was good such as motility / progression. We felt quite uplifted by the results as it was better than no sperm. Since then we have been trying to conceive. I have to say it is incredibly tough and draining as this has been on our minds for 4 years now, and the disappointment each month is heartbreaking. I worry that as its nearly 18 months since the last VR that it is never going to happen and maybe we just have to accept that. Also has anyone had any success with any fertility supplements for both partners? Any advice, support would be most appreciated. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## littlelou6

missviolet said:


> Hi Ladies
> Guess I need some hope / inspiration really.
> My story is I am 39, DH 43 we have two children together, 12 and 10 and regretted having the V when our youngest was a baby. Had a VR four years ago which was a complete failure, poor DR had a second reversal April 2010 which in August the results were positive, albeit low sperm at 7million but everything else was good such as motility / progression. We felt quite uplifted by the results as it was better than no sperm. Since then we have been trying to conceive. I have to say it is incredibly tough and draining as this has been on our minds for 4 years now, and the disappointment each month is heartbreaking. I worry that as its nearly 18 months since the last VR that it is never going to happen and maybe we just have to accept that. Also has anyone had any success with any fertility supplements for both partners? Any advice, support would be most appreciated. Good luck to you all xx

Hello :flower: I've heard the fertility supplements are quite good so worth giving them a try! Excuse me for asking but did your hubby have his 2nd VR done by the same surgeon who did it originally? My DF had his VR in feb this yr and he has no sperm so it has failed :cry: we are in 2 minds to have a re-do as its a lot of money for it to fail again. I hope you dont mind me asking but where did you have the op done? Ihope you get your BFP soon hun x x


----------



## sapphire1

FX for you Chatty, you never know!

Hello MissViolet. My DH was taking supplements after his VR, and we did conceive. Here is a link to our surgeon's page, with the recommended supps. It's under the section 'Lifestyle and dietary advice for the reversal patient'.

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/

I took prenatal multivits and maca. We also used preseed lubricant. I'm not sure what worked, as we've been TTC #2 for 5 months with no luck, and all we've tried is preseed. :dust: to you...

Littlelou, our surgeon is quite famous for doing redos in the UK - not sure where you are.


----------



## chattyB

DH uses Wellman Conception, has started eating more healthily and has started exercising. I use Pregnacare vitamins, I also eat healthily and have been losing weight to prepare for pregnancy (now within the healthy BMI range! Woohoo!), and exercising. I used soy iso, conceive + and softcups this month too.

Good luck and babydust!!


----------



## chattyB

cjones82 said:


> Hello ladies, i have a quick question for you. I dont consider myself as over weight but the last 2 weeks i have been eating healthier and exercising just to try and get my body ready for a bump, im into my 2ww now and the exercise dvd im doing requires me to do quite a few stomach crunches, does anyone know if this is safe?

Hi CJ, no, stomach crunches at this stage won't do any harm - they'll help to tone up the area. Don't do them when your BFP arrives tho (you'll probably be feeling too tired anyhow!). Instead, start working on that pelvic floor and light exercise such as walking. After 13 weeks, have a look at antenatal yoga. 

You need to be careful with exercise during pregnancy as the body starts to produce the hormone Relaxin - it's easy to overdo things which leads to injury.

(I'm training for my ante/post natal yoga teacher dip. at the moment)


----------



## missviolet

littlelou6 said:


> missviolet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Guess I need some hope / inspiration really.
> My story is I am 39, DH 43 we have two children together, 12 and 10 and regretted having the V when our youngest was a baby. Had a VR four years ago which was a complete failure, poor DR had a second reversal April 2010 which in August the results were positive, albeit low sperm at 7million but everything else was good such as motility / progression. We felt quite uplifted by the results as it was better than no sperm. Since then we have been trying to conceive. I have to say it is incredibly tough and draining as this has been on our minds for 4 years now, and the disappointment each month is heartbreaking. I worry that as its nearly 18 months since the last VR that it is never going to happen and maybe we just have to accept that. Also has anyone had any success with any fertility supplements for both partners? Any advice, support would be most appreciated. Good luck to you all xx
> 
> Hello :flower: I've heard the fertility supplements are quite good so worth giving them a try! Excuse me for asking but did your hubby have his 2nd VR done by the same surgeon who did it originally? My DF had his VR in feb this yr and he has no sperm so it has failed :cry: we are in 2 minds to have a re-do as its a lot of money for it to fail again. I hope you dont mind me asking but where did you have the op done? Ihope you get your BFP soon hun x xClick to expand...

Thanks for the response. No the second surgeon was completely different and done by Spire at Gatwick, we had to think long and hard about the re-do but felt, for us, it was the right thing to do. First time around we did little or no research and went with a GP recommendation which looking back was stupid. Second time around we found a surgeon who did a lot of VR and we were pleased with the care and of course the fact that we had sperm present, have you had two sperm tests done littlelou6? Hoping that it all goes well for you


----------



## missviolet

littlelou6 said:


> missviolet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Guess I need some hope / inspiration really.
> My story is I am 39, DH 43 we have two children together, 12 and 10 and regretted having the V when our youngest was a baby. Had a VR four years ago which was a complete failure, poor DR had a second reversal April 2010 which in August the results were positive, albeit low sperm at 7million but everything else was good such as motility / progression. We felt quite uplifted by the results as it was better than no sperm. Since then we have been trying to conceive. I have to say it is incredibly tough and draining as this has been on our minds for 4 years now, and the disappointment each month is heartbreaking. I worry that as its nearly 18 months since the last VR that it is never going to happen and maybe we just have to accept that. Also has anyone had any success with any fertility supplements for both partners? Any advice, support would be most appreciated. Good luck to you all xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hello :flower: I've heard the fertility supplements are quite good so worth giving them a try! Excuse me for asking but did your hubby have his 2nd VR done by the same surgeon who did it originally? My DF had his VR in feb this yr and he has no sperm so it has failed :cry: we are in 2 minds to have a re-do as its a lot of money for it to fail again. I hope you dont mind me asking but where did you have the op done? Ihope you get your BFP soon hun x xClick to expand...

Thanks for the response. No the second surgeon was completely different and done by Spire at Gatwick, we had to think long and hard about the re-do but felt, for us, it was the right thing to do. First time around we did little or no research and went with a GP recommendation which looking back was stupid. Second time around we found a surgeon who did a lot of VR and we were pleased with the care and of course the fact that we had sperm present, have you had two sperm tests done littlelou6? Hoping that it all goes well for you


----------



## ababytogether

Evening everyone

Just popped on to say hubbie has done his 2nd Sperm test last week so we are awaiting on the results

His 1st results 10 weeks after VR were 17million sperm but no motility so fingers crossed for some movers, without that I have no chance at all

Am praying, I really do not know what I will do if it comes back with 0% again


----------



## missviolet

Dear Sapphire1 
Thank you, for the link, I am going to look into them - willing to give anything a try, thank you so much, we are using preseed already, I also chart and use ovulation sticks to help us that little bit more, not sure what else we can do! Best wishes to you all x


----------



## sapphire1

ababytogether said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Just popped on to say hubbie has done his 2nd Sperm test last week so we are awaiting on the results
> 
> His 1st results 10 weeks after VR were 17million sperm but no motility so fingers crossed for some movers, without that I have no chance at all
> 
> Am praying, I really do not know what I will do if it comes back with 0% again

FX for good results hun x x :flower:


----------



## ababytogether

Thankyou

We are stopping all the rubbish caffeine free coffee, no mobile phone hes on wellman conception and has been since the VR and on some vitamin tablets Pycnogenol, so fingers crossed that the results come back improved, even if it is 1% I will be ecstatic


----------



## sapphire1

Hopefully it will have all made a difference. Do you know when you'll get the results? x x


----------



## chattyB

Good luck ababytogether! I have everything crossed for some movers!!


----------



## littlelou6

sapphire1 said:


> FX for you Chatty, you never know!
> 
> Hello MissViolet. My DH was taking supplements after his VR, and we did conceive. Here is a link to our surgeon's page, with the recommended supps. It's under the section 'Lifestyle and dietary advice for the reversal patient'.
> 
> https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/
> 
> I took prenatal multivits and maca. We also used preseed lubricant. I'm not sure what worked, as we've been TTC #2 for 5 months with no luck, and all we've tried is preseed. :dust: to you...
> 
> Littlelou, our surgeon is quite famous for doing redos in the UK - not sure where you are.

Hi, we are near bournemouth we dont mind travelling but dont want to travel too far as its not comfortable for DF. Where did you have your's done? x


----------



## sapphire1

littlelou6 said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Chatty, you never know!
> 
> Hello MissViolet. My DH was taking supplements after his VR, and we did conceive. Here is a link to our surgeon's page, with the recommended supps. It's under the section 'Lifestyle and dietary advice for the reversal patient'.
> 
> https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/
> 
> I took prenatal multivits and maca. We also used preseed lubricant. I'm not sure what worked, as we've been TTC #2 for 5 months with no luck, and all we've tried is preseed. :dust: to you...
> 
> Littlelou, our surgeon is quite famous for doing redos in the UK - not sure where you are.
> 
> Hi, we are near bournemouth we dont mind travelling but dont want to travel too far as its not comfortable for DF. Where did you have your's done? xClick to expand...

It was Dr Dawson in Hartlepool, so it might be a bit far for you. When DH had his done, we stayed in Hartlepool overnight and we incorporated a mini holiday at nearby Saltburn so he could recover. We live a lot nearer than you, but the op was a secret so he needed to recover in private. x x


----------



## littlelou6

missviolet said:


> littlelou6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missviolet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Guess I need some hope / inspiration really.
> My story is I am 39, DH 43 we have two children together, 12 and 10 and regretted having the V when our youngest was a baby. Had a VR four years ago which was a complete failure, poor DR had a second reversal April 2010 which in August the results were positive, albeit low sperm at 7million but everything else was good such as motility / progression. We felt quite uplifted by the results as it was better than no sperm. Since then we have been trying to conceive. I have to say it is incredibly tough and draining as this has been on our minds for 4 years now, and the disappointment each month is heartbreaking. I worry that as its nearly 18 months since the last VR that it is never going to happen and maybe we just have to accept that. Also has anyone had any success with any fertility supplements for both partners? Any advice, support would be most appreciated. Good luck to you all xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hello :flower: I've heard the fertility supplements are quite good so worth giving them a try! Excuse me for asking but did your hubby have his 2nd VR done by the same surgeon who did it originally? My DF had his VR in feb this yr and he has no sperm so it has failed :cry: we are in 2 minds to have a re-do as its a lot of money for it to fail again. I hope you dont mind me asking but where did you have the op done? Ihope you get your BFP soon hun x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response. No the second surgeon was completely different and done by Spire at Gatwick, we had to think long and hard about the re-do but felt, for us, it was the right thing to do. First time around we did little or no research and went with a GP recommendation which looking back was stupid. Second time around we found a surgeon who did a lot of VR and we were pleased with the care and of course the fact that we had sperm present, have you had two sperm tests done littlelou6? Hoping that it all goes well for youClick to expand...

Thanks for your reply, yep we had 2 sperm test both with no sperm present :cry: very gutting isn't it! Glad to hear it worked second time for you.....gives me a bit of hope! Do you mind if i ask how much it cost? Gatwick isn't too far for us to travel x


----------



## sapphire1

:witch: got me this morning - on to cycle 6. I know in the scheme of things it hasn't been that long, but I'm getting a bit paranoid now that DH's tube has scarred over. He only had one side done, and the surgeon warned us he's at high risk of scarring. It's a bit tricky to get an SA done at the moment, as he's away working every other week. Hopefully, that's the reason we've had no luck, and it's just timing rather than anything else :wacko:

:dust: to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> :witch: got me this morning - on to cycle 6. I know in the scheme of things it hasn't been that long, but I'm getting a bit paranoid now that DH's tube has scarred over. He only had one side done, and the surgeon warned us he's at high risk of scarring. It's a bit tricky to get an SA done at the moment, as he's away working every other week. Hopefully, that's the reason we've had no luck, and it's just timing rather than anything else :wacko:
> 
> :dust: to all!

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Sapphire :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you :(. Try not to worry yet tho huni, there are plenty of couples who take months, sometimes years, to conceive that don't have the problems associated with VR. Maybe think about getting another SA done to put your mind at rest (spoken by a true hypocrite - see below!)

Wannabe - how are you huni? Any more news? You've been on my mind alot over these last few days and I'm praying for your sticky bean!

I'm now 8dpo - this has been the longest ever TWW, partly as I know I've Ov'd this month (haven't detected LH surge in previous months) and I've started charting. I thought charting would give me something to do to make the TWW hurry up - instead it's just made me more obsessive and tuned in to every little niggle, plotting it on my chart :). I'm in a muddle as we speak .... This mornings bbt showed a huge drop in temperature, right through the coverline - of course, my brain is now buzzing, thing OMG! This MUST be an implantation dip right?? It's more likely to be signalling the start of AF but still, the obsessive hope has been sparked and I know it's all I'm going to think about today lol.

It's been 4 months (this week!) since VR .... and DH and I are unsure about having a SA :(. On one hand, I'm desperate to know what the numbers would be, on the other hand, I dread finding out that they're far too low. We know the VR has worked as we do our own SA style tests on a microscope at home - there are lots of live spermies, happily swimming away in all directions, but we're not scientists and have no idea how to actually count them, or to see if they're "normal". I know that SA results are only a snapshot of what's happening at that particular time, and that even with shockingly low numbers, couples can still conceive .... I suppose I'm happy for now to live with the hope that everything is fine rather than to be told that we're wasting our time. 

I suppose I'll know either one way or another in a few days time if all my obsessing during this TWW is in vain!


Good luck ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks girls :hugs:

Ooh Chatty, hope this is it! Do you have a proper microscope? We bought a toy one as we were told that would be enough, suffice to say it wasn't :haha: 

I've been thinking of you too wannabe :dust:


----------



## chattyB

DH bought it online (eBay I think). Pretty sure he paid about £80 for it with postage - I think it came from India? He didn't tell me about it til it had arrived haha. You can make out spermies at around 600x - they look like teeny tiny ants, or dots wriggling around - you can see the heads and tails at 1200x and they're really really clear ... At this setting, they look to be about 2mm long lol.

I'm all doubtful now! Did I take the temp wrong (I double checked tho ... Twice!), maybe I slept with my mouth open? Did I drink last night? Did I go to bed too late? Have the clocks changed and screwed up my chart? I swear I'm losing it!!

I'm not sure how to link my chart on this but basically, my coverline is 36.3 degrees, yesterday's temp was 36.7 and today's was 36.2. A whole 0.5 degrees difference.

I've everything crossed that its not the start of an early AF!


----------



## sapphire1

Oh, I'd love a fab miscroscope, sounds like lots of fun :haha:

Sounds promising Chatty, that's a big difference. I used to drive myself mad with temping. I carried on after I got my BFP, and my temp started to drop. I freaked out until DH banned me from using my thermometer any more :haha:

BTW, I got my BFP 4 months after VR...


----------



## chattyB

I've seriously got butterfies in my tummy after temping this morning haha. I also woke up with lower backache and cramps ... Another promising sign BUT I've put that down to the lamb korma I had last night and the way I've been sleeping lol. We'll see - if it drops again tomorrow, it's probably the witch firing up her broom, if it rises then I'll think about testing on Tuesday (10dpo) or wait til Weds (AF due day).

I've had 5 psychics tell me that I'll conceive in December '11 so I'm a little sceptical about this cycle. Double edged sword tho ... If I do get my BFP this cycle, i'm gonna be stressing out that it'll go wrong. I know it's only meant to be a bit of fun, but when 5 totally unconnected psychics predict the same month, the same year and 4 of them have said "girl" .... It does make you wonder.

I'm off to sit and rock in the corner with my nervous breakdown. :D


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, you sound just like me - worrying about everything! You'll have to do a poll post in the tri forums to see if people's psychic predictions were correct. How much do the predictions cost? I keep seeing people having them on the TTC boards. Mind you, it would give me something extra to stress about :dohh:

I wish I could be asleep for the whole TTC and 2ww process, it's so stressful it's driving me mad :wacko: I didn't think I'd be like this considering I've already got 1 VR LO, but I am...


----------



## chattyB

Tbh, the TWW is stressful for everyone, whether or not they already have children. 

I got 3 readings on eBay - they're about £5 ish - the other two were from visiting mediums at the spiritualist church/local psychic event. I did it out of curiosity ... But now, because they've all said the same thing, I'm convinced that December is the month lol. It's a great way to maintain hope BUT I know that if January comes and still no BFP, I'll be devastated :(. 

Best to be taken with a pinch of salt!!


----------



## sapphire1

It is quite spooky that they all said the same thing! :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Sapphire :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you :(. Try not to worry yet tho huni, there are plenty of couples who take months, sometimes years, to conceive that don't have the problems associated with VR. Maybe think about getting another SA done to put your mind at rest (spoken by a true hypocrite - see below!)
> 
> Wannabe - how are you huni? Any more news? You've been on my mind alot over these last few days and I'm praying for your sticky bean!
> 
> I'm now 8dpo - this has been the longest ever TWW, partly as I know I've Ov'd this month (haven't detected LH surge in previous months) and I've started charting. I thought charting would give me something to do to make the TWW hurry up - instead it's just made me more obsessive and tuned in to every little niggle, plotting it on my chart :). I'm in a muddle as we speak .... This mornings bbt showed a huge drop in temperature, right through the coverline - of course, my brain is now buzzing, thing OMG! This MUST be an implantation dip right?? It's more likely to be signalling the start of AF but still, the obsessive hope has been sparked and I know it's all I'm going to think about today lol.
> 
> It's been 4 months (this week!) since VR .... and DH and I are unsure about having a SA :(. On one hand, I'm desperate to know what the numbers would be, on the other hand, I dread finding out that they're far too low. We know the VR has worked as we do our own SA style tests on a microscope at home - there are lots of live spermies, happily swimming away in all directions, but we're not scientists and have no idea how to actually count them, or to see if they're "normal". I know that SA results are only a snapshot of what's happening at that particular time, and that even with shockingly low numbers, couples can still conceive .... I suppose I'm happy for now to live with the hope that everything is fine rather than to be told that we're wasting our time.
> 
> I suppose I'll know either one way or another in a few days time if all my obsessing during this TWW is in vain!
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Hi Chatty,

Thanks for thinking of me and for the prayers...:hugs: I really appreciate it...

To be honest with you I am still not totally sure what is going on. The good news is that I got more positive IC's this morning with FMU on 5 different IC's that I did....:thumbup: But, there have been a few days in between where the IC's went negative....But I think my urine was diluted maybe on those mornings, last night I managed to hold my pee for a really long time and it was super dark yellow like apple juice and i got positive IC's....Also I was asking around on B&B and the girls were saying that the IC is only 10 miu, so that could be why I am getting all of these lines day after day after day but no definate confirmation on a FRER or another expensive more reliable store bought test just yet...So in conclusion I am hoping that since it is still early that my HCG is still low and that in another week or so when my AF is definatly late i can confirm for sure on a more reliable test...But, I am feeling very hopeful and positive, I mean how could I get all of these positive IC's over the course of more than a week and all of them be faulty tests??? I mean is that even possible?? So in conclusion I have to be pregnant right?? I mean this has never happened to me before..This has to be my month and I must be pregnant....I want to celebrate and be excited and shout from the roof tops that I am pregnant but i am scared and nervous since I have been TTC for so long now...Eeeekkk...Any opinions from you ladies on what you think is going on??:shrug:

I am glad you can see lots of swimmers under the microscope...:thumbup: That is a good sign and at least you know for sure the VR was a success, and as you know all it takes is one :spermy: to get you pregnant....so try not to worry hun...it can happen and it will happen for you!!! :winkwink: Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope you get your BFP this month!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, I was just wondering if anyone has had implantation bleeding before and if so what did it look like, how much and how many days did it last? I believe I am about 7dpo today and since late on Friday I was having light pink on tp yesterday it turned a bit darker and today it is nearly brown and I'm getting really bad cramps, ( its not a lot) could this be implantation bleeding or something more serious? Please help I'm feeling very anxious :-(


----------



## chattyB

Hi wannabe, how many DPO are you? Are you late for AF yet? I wouldn't worry too much about faint lines - after all, a line is a line and if they have colour, very unlikely to be evaps.

I wonder if IC cheapy HPTs are like the IC OPKs? I detected this LH surge on my CBFM and the CB digital smiley but my OPKs remained light ... Definitely lighter than the control line - they were used with the same urine sample that gave me my peaks and smilies, so I can only assume that this was as dark as they got. 

Good luck huni, I'm sure everything will be ok. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies, I was just wondering if anyone has had implantation bleeding before and if so what did it look like, how much and how many days did it last? I believe I am about 7dpo today and since late on Friday I was having light pink on tp yesterday it turned a bit darker and today it is nearly brown and I'm getting really bad cramps, ( its not a lot) could this be implantation bleeding or something more serious? Please help I'm feeling very anxious :-(

Hi CJ,

Sorry, we must have been posting at the same time and I missed it! Sounds like it might be IB, it's about the right stage! I had some pink CM and clear with red streaks CM but this was on 3dpo so I'm assuming it would've been too early for IB. 

Maybe test in a few days? If it is IB, your test should turn positive a few days later as the egg doesn't produce HCG until after it implants, then it takes a few days to build up to a detectable level. FX'd we'll both get our BFPs this week!
(I'm planning on testing over the next few days - 8dpo today)

Babydust!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Hi wannabe, how many DPO are you? Are you late for AF yet? I wouldn't worry too much about faint lines - after all, a line is a line and if they have colour, very unlikely to be evaps.
> 
> I wonder if IC cheapy HPTs are like the IC OPKs? I detected this LH surge on my CBFM and the CB digital smiley but my OPKs remained light ... Definitely lighter than the control line - they were used with the same urine sample that gave me my peaks and smilies, so I can only assume that this was as dark as they got.
> 
> Good luck huni, I'm sure everything will be ok. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Thanks Chatty....:hugs:

I am CD28 14 DPO, my AF wouldnt be late until i make it past my longest ever cycle which is 33 days,My cycles have ranged from 25 days to 33 with an average of about 28 or 29 days...I have only had a 33 day cycle in the last two years like twice, so it is very unusual for it to go that long, so if I get past 33 days that I would definatly think something is up....So all I can do is wait until AF is for sure late and retest with a more reliable test...Wish me luck....


----------



## sapphire1

It sounds very promising wannabe, FX this is it :happydance:

CJ, I had implantation bleeding with Holly. It lasted 9 days in all :wacko: and way beyond the time I got my :bfp: Cramping is a good sign too, I had a lot of cramping at first. I believe that IB is usually a tiny amount so I may have been unusual. Like Chatty says, wait and see, and if the bleeding doesn't get heavy, do that test! Last month, I had really light bleeding a week early, but sadly it turned into AF. Boo! :dust: to you! x x


----------



## chattyB

Well yesterday's bbt dip has come up again - from 36.7 on Sat, to 36.2 on Sun and now 36.5 today. Various symptoms (tired, sore bbs, cramps, backache) but I just don't "feel" pregnant. Didn't bother doing a test as at 9dpo it's bound to be neg anyway. I've only got ICs here and not sure how reliable they are. If AF isn't here by Thursday, I'll raid Boots for an FRER but I don't think I'll need to lol.

FXd you get your BFP CJ!


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :wave:

I hope you are all well.

Wannabe- you've got to be pregnant and I see you have a ticker how exciting! I'm SO pleased for you, it's given me some hope that it could happen.

ChattyB -it does sound promising FX you get a :bfp:- I do understand it's hard to keep the faith if you don't feel pregnant but lots of ladies get their :bfp: and don't "feel" pregnant.

CJ-Fx that you're experiencing IB that would be great!

I'm 7dpo and want to start POAS- I am a total addict and now i can legitamately do it because my acupuncture ladsy thought maybe I was getting pregnant but not implanting so she said test early to check I'm not having chermicals. So crazy mad POAS lady I become every month in the 2ww!!:blush:

I'm 40 in 6 weeks so would love a :bfp: for my pressie- we'll have to wait + See!

Have a nice day ladies

FX we get some more :bfp:in the next week

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh an exciting time in VR wags! :happydance:

Wannabe, did you do a FRER? Just seen your ticker!! :bfp: :happydance: :laugh2:


----------



## cjones82

Well spotting is back to pink today (but hardly any) and still its only on tp when i go to the loo (sorry tmi) i dont temp but i did take my temp yesterday it was 36.8 and today it was 37 but that could be because we are having a heat wave. I do feel very hungry this morning and have a little bit of heart burn. Really dont want to get my hopes up as i did last month when the :witch: was late but it all ended in :cry: i need to keep my mind away from poas as i dont have any here but am so tempted to buy some. Come on ladies its about time this group had another :bfp: would be better if loads got one this month :dust: to all xx


----------



## sapphire1

That's a great sign CJ! :dust: :dust:

There could be multiple :bfp: this month!


----------



## chattyB

I've got my fingers crossed for you CJ! As for me, I think I'm out - 9dpo and some light spotting on the tp too. AF is due on Weds so I think she's on her way. Oh well, disappointing but not too surprising, onwards to the next cycle!


----------



## cjones82

Your not out yet not until the :witch: is here and you know it's her x


----------



## sapphire1

Chatty, 9dpo could easily be IB. I spotted for 9 days with Holly, it was a lot lighter than AF. :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Thanks girls, I'm still hopeful but mentally preparing myself for a BFN .... even the "feed me sweets and chocolate" premenstrual cravings and the bone crushing tiredness have set in now.

I'll test tomorrow, to satisfy my POAS craving and wait to see what the rest of the week brings!


----------



## cjones82

Well I'm a little disappointed today :-( looked on eBay for those ask one question psychic reading, found quite a few so thought I would give one a go. Apparently I'm not going to get pregnant until late spring next year, but it will be a healthy happy pregnancy  but not sure I can wait that long :cry:


----------



## sapphire1

They could be wrong CJ, don't get upset! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cjones, Good luck and baby dust to you...I hope it is just IB...:dust: :dust:

As far as the psychic reading I wouldnt take it very seriously, I had a conception reading done by Sandra and it was 100% incorrect in regards to when I would conceive, so dont let that upset you....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you CJ! As for me, I think I'm out - 9dpo and some light spotting on the tp too. AF is due on Weds so I think she's on her way. Oh well, disappointing but not too surprising, onwards to the next cycle!

I hope the :witch: stays away..:hugs:..Good luck to you...:af::af: :dust::dust:


----------



## chattyB

10dpo and tested this morning but got a BFN :(. I've woken up at stupid o'clock because of the wind outside so took my bbt at 5am instead of the usual 7am, it was 36.0 this morning and even using the bbt adjuster to take into account the time difference, it only pushes it up to 36.2. So I guess that means my temps are dropping too.

Oh well - in the spirit of PMA, the good things about this cycle:

1). I Ovulate when using soy iso! - i'll be using this again next cycle.
2). I'm able to accurately chart and see when I've Ov'd 
3). I'll be able to carry on with my diet and get busy trying to lose those last few pounds.
4). I'll be able to continue riding my horses this month :)
5). Have lots of fun BDing on holiday this month (fertile time)

Wishing you all babydust and lots of positive BFPs!


----------



## chattyB

cjones82 said:


> Well I'm a little disappointed today :-( looked on eBay for those ask one question psychic reading, found quite a few so thought I would give one a go. Apparently I'm not going to get pregnant until late spring next year, but it will be a healthy happy pregnancy  but not sure I can wait that long :cry:

Take it with a pinch of salt huni, they're always getting it wrong! You only have to read through the boards to realise that there are lots of people getting their BFPs before the prediction date! It's a bit of fun and not to be taken too seriously. Keep going as you are and you'll get your BFP eventually (hopefully this cycle!)

:hugs:


----------



## cjones82

Thanks ladies DH said the same, he doesn't believe in it anyway. In a way I would like to believe it because then I believe I will eventually get pregnant, sometimes I still doubt it will ever happen for us :-(


----------



## chattyB

cjones82 said:


> Thanks ladies DH said the same, he doesn't believe in it anyway. In a way I would like to believe it because then I believe I will eventually get pregnant, sometimes I still doubt it will ever happen for us :-(


I could've written exactly the same about us! It gives me hope to believe that it will eventually be my turn.


----------



## sapphire1

I know it's hard waiting, but don't forget how many people take up to a year to get pregnant - even without VR. I have 3 friends that took over a year to conceive, and they were perfectly healthy couples. I tell myself this all the time :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cjones82

Well ladies I couldnt resist I decided to have another reading, I thought that if it was completely different I would say it was all a load of tosh but as it happens this one said early summer next year the first one said late spring next year. Stil not completely convinced but it had given me that bit of hope back that I was starting to doubt. It's still a long time to wait but it gives me 6-7 months to get myself completely healthy and if it does happen before then even better :dust: to all x


----------



## chattyB

Lol you are as bad as me! I bought one eBay reading which said Dec '11 BFP ... was told 2 days later, by another psychic at an event, Dec '11 too! Curiosity got the better of me and thinking that the both December predictions had been a fluke, ordered another reading .... That one also said December '11. I've had 2 others since, all stating the same. Very strange!

I'd be over the moon to get my BFP at anytime , but I'm secretly hoping for an Xmas BFP .... That would be an awesome present for the family!


----------



## cjones82

LOL well you will have to let me know how you get on if yours comes true hopefully mine will too. i am hoping i wont buy anymore i just wanted 2 around roughly the same time to satisfy my curiosity and i have that, besides its my anniversary on friday so got more important things to spend my money on lol


----------



## chattyB

I've got everything crossed that you'll be giving your hubby a digi with "pregnant" displayed on it!

When are you going to test? We are both about the same cycle stage aren't we? I'm 10dpo today. GL huni! Hoping to see a stick with 2 lines from you when I'm on here again tomorrow ;)


----------



## sapphire1

You're making me want to get a psychic reading now :haha:

:dust:


----------



## cjones82

I think I'm 9dpo today. I'm not testing until the :witch: is well and truly late lol my temp today was 37 again but still trying not to get my hopes up. Oh sapphire sorry lol I would really recommend not lol it will drive you loopy but if you really want to I found both on eBay lol the prices range from about £1.50-£8


----------



## sapphire1

I'm already loopy :haha: I need to set up a new ebay account first, I got rid of my old one. It's probably just as well, I'd be getting millions of psychic readings otherwise :wacko:


----------



## cjones82

LOL some people would call us loopy, i just say we are desperate ladies wanting a baby so so much. the first one i had done didnt really give much detail just that it would be end of spring next year and it would be a healthy pregnancy, the second one went into a bit more depth and said the reason i wasnt getting pregnant was due to my diet which this month i have been changing and DH is drinking to much (not alcohol) he said it was some sort of citrus drink which was spooky because the last month or so DH has been drinking a sherbert lemon squash lol, he said i would get pregnant beginning of summer next year would be a healthy pregnancy but i would suffer with postnatal depression.


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG girls, I just retested a few minutes ago and look what I got, check out my testing thread......:happydance: :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tream-test-pg-15-10-04-a-15.html#post13181960


----------



## cjones82

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## sapphire1

I've seen it, been stalking you for ages :haha:

Congratulations!!!!!! I'm over the moon for you both :laugh2:

Good timing too :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

cjones82 said:


> LOL some people would call us loopy, i just say we are desperate ladies wanting a baby so so much. the first one i had done didnt really give much detail just that it would be end of spring next year and it would be a healthy pregnancy, the second one went into a bit more depth and said the reason i wasnt getting pregnant was due to my diet which this month i have been changing and DH is drinking to much (not alcohol) he said it was some sort of citrus drink which was spooky because the last month or so DH has been drinking a sherbert lemon squash lol, he said i would get pregnant beginning of summer next year would be a healthy pregnancy but i would suffer with postnatal depression.

That is a bit spooky :wacko:

I thought already having a VR baby would have made me more laid back, but I'm even worse this time round :dohh:


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations wannabe! I'm another one of your stalkers haha. This last test looks BFP for sure! 

CJ - that's great that you got a similar time frame for both readings! Really interesting about your hubby drinking lemon sherbet juice (tell him to switch to beer - seems to work for most guys haha). 

Sapphire - some of the psychics have their own websites so you don't have to use eBay - I'm pretty sure psychic123 has a website. Be warned tho, these things are like an opened box of chocolates ... One is never enough! Can't wait to hear what yours say! 

I'm probably setting myself up for the biggest fall but even before I had the readings, I just "felt" that Xmas would be my time ... I even remember telling my hubby when out walking, the week before his VR. I'm perfectly happy to wait 'til then!

Has anyone heard from Tally recently? I hope she's ok!


----------



## missviolet

Hi Littlelou

It was about £4,200 if I remember rightly. I would recommend it, there are lots of details on the website. Yes I know the feeling all too well unfortunately re: sperm tests, its heart breaking. Our first reversal was about £2,500.

I am going to get all the vitamins etc for both my husband and myself and take for the next six months, we are already fit and healthy, we both exercise, don't smoke and have the occasional drink. I have also been having regular acupuncture so I feel that we have done all that we can to get our bodies in optimum condition,


----------



## cjones82

Chatty, i was quite relieved they were of similar time frames as like you said they are like a box of chocolates! I am still very tempted to try another but then i think why as if it is a different time i would be to confused lol


----------



## chattyB

I'm not going to do anymore - if I do, and I get a different month, I'll be gutted and lose faith I think! I'm stopping while I'm ahead (I'll rethink in January if I don't have my BFP!)


----------



## cjones82

That sounds like a good idea, you dont have to long to wait, :-( i have got months.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

It looks like it might be a great month for :bfp: let's keep our PMA up! 

Wannabe - send some :dust: our way so we can join you!

I have my CD14 scan on Friday....Here's hoping we have some follies!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It looks like it might be a great month for :bfp: let's keep our PMA up!
> 
> Wannabe - send some :dust: our way so we can join you!
> 
> I have my CD14 scan on Friday....Here's hoping we have some follies!

Good luck to you!!! I hope Friday's scan shows great results!!! I am sedning a ton of baby dust your way!!! :dust::dust: :dust::dust: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-5.gif


----------



## chattyB

Goodluck for Friday Hun! FXd they find lots of mature follies.


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck HappyBunny, hope it goes well!

Wannabe, I love how you've gone preggo ticker crazy. I like the one that compares the baby to the size of a seed/fruit/vegetable :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck HappyBunny, hope it goes well!
> 
> Wannabe, I love how you've gone preggo ticker crazy. I like the one that compares the baby to the size of a seed/fruit/vegetable :haha:

LOL....:haha: I just love the tickers, one of my favorite ones is the fruit one too....:winkwink:


----------



## sapphire1

It always made me cringe when it was on 'melon' week - ouch! :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> It always made me cringe when it was on 'melon' week - ouch! :rofl:

LOL...yeah not a pleasant thought!!! Watermelons can get pretty huge!!!! EEEekkkkk...LOL :haha:


----------



## chattyB

11dpo - AF due today but nothing so far, tested with an FRER this morning and got a BFN so it's now just a question of time before the witch puts in an appearance.

Wannabe got her BFP this month, c'mon ladies! We need another one to keep her company!

Good luck!


----------



## sapphire1

Stay away :witch:

You might still be in with a chance Chatty x x


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :wave:
I hope you're all well.

Chatty B- FX the :witch: doesn't come.

I'm 9dpo did a IC and got another :bfn:-it's getting harder to see them it's almost 2 years of ttc now.

Wannabe- looking good!!

Saphire- you made me laugh with the melon!

HappyBunny- good luck with the scan keeping everything crossed for you.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cjones82

Good luck chatty!! 
Think i am 10dpo today spotting has stopped, have a few symptoms but i just dont feel it this month, last month i felt as though it was my month but alas the :witch: came, my bbs are sore today which is unusal for me usually they start hurting right after O i have been suffering from really bad headaches the last few days :-( and my temp is stil at 37 today. trying hard not to get my hopes up, im trying to focus on my anniversary friday and my birthday next friday but its so hard think i need a hobby lol


----------



## clare79

hi, is there anyone out there ttc after a vasectomy reversal. my husband had his after 14 years. we been ttc for 3 cycles now.


----------



## cjones82

clare79 said:


> hi, is there anyone out there ttc after a vasectomy reversal. my husband had his after 14 years. we been ttc for 3 cycles now.

You have come to the right place here, We are all ttc after OH VR.


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: Clare!

As CJ says, we're all TTC after VR. I already have a VR baby, but am TTC VR baby no2. I'm about to start my 6th cycle TTC. x x


----------



## chattyB

Hi Clare, welcome to the VR board! Hubby had his VR in June this year after a 13 year old vasectomy. Wannabe is newly pregnant after her husbands VR of about the same age too. We've been TTC for 3 cycles approx (June and July were classed as "VR Recovery" 

Babydust!


----------



## wannabeprego

I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck.....


----------



## chattyB

Oh huni :hugs: I'm so sorry! I was praying that your little bean was a sticky one :(

Look after yourself chick, good luck with the testing this month, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you this cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh no I'm so sorry you must be really upset.:hugs:

That bloody :witch: I really wish i could've kept her away for you :growlmad:
I wonder if you had a chemical :hug: I think i had one the other month had positive tests for a few days and a really high temp so I know how horrid it is.

good luck for the IUI testing my love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Oh wannabe, I'm so sorry. I really thought this was it. Hope you're ok. x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cjones82

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you wannabe!! She can be a right bitch at times. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hi there ladies, I am back :D Hope everyone's ok, I'm done with my monster uni assignment so here I am back in the land of the living :rofl:

Completely no idea where my cycle is now, cycle's all over the place with the stress! Will have to start updating the tickers... On to the wedding!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome back Tally :laugh2:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies... we still aren't pg at 8 cycles post VR. I was recently diagnosed with a rare type of lymphoma... no chem as I had the tissue surgically removed but doc says this lymphoma will probably be what takes my life but hopefully they will find a cure before that time. Doc said prognosis survival of 20 years if no new treatment is discovered. We were back and forth as to whether we should continue ttc... we decided we just need to have a baby as quickly as possible (even if we need help) does this seem unrealistic and crazy? We really want a child and I would be so regretful if we decided to quit ttc and nothing happened with the lymphoma for say... 40 years. Ughs... anyway... cd 9... to the ob gyn on friday to discuss options.


----------



## chattyB

Welcome back Tally! Well done on getting your assignment finished - I've been thinking of you and wondering how you've been! How long to go for the wedding now?

TTCpostVR - What a terrible time you're going through :( It must have been a huge shock to get a diagnosis like that! I'm pleased that they managed to remove it surgically. I think in your situation, I'd probably carry on TTC, nobody knows what the future could bring - any one of us could be involved in an accident and lose our life tomorrow/next week/10 years etc. If fear of death prevented us from trying to reach our dreams, we would never truly be living anyway.

A close friend of mine was diagnosed with non hodgkins lymphoma when we were 18, she had chemotherapy and was very Ill for a while, told she would never be a mother. 6 years later, she starts to feel unwell again and goes to the Dr ... it turned out that she was 16 weeks pregnant and delivered a healthy baby girl at 38 weeks. There is always hope huni

:hugs: thinking of you!


----------



## cjones82

Welcome back Tally!!!
Chatty i couldnt have put that better myself, anything could happen to any one of us at anytime. Live life to the fullest and never give up on your dreams. Its our dreams that keep us going (not always sane) but what is a life without dreams and wishes involved?


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ttcpostvr, sorry you're having such a hard time. I agree with the others, carry on TTC - you never know what the future might hold. x x


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, I have been doing some looking about on line for things to help the ttc process, and have come across Royal jelly, has anyone used it or heard anything about using it?


----------



## chattyB

I think there's a thread on the TTC over 35 board - some of the girls use it for egg quality I believe. There's also a recent study done on CoQ10 (also on the TTC35).


----------



## sapphire1

When I was TTC Holly, I ordered some but the website mucked up the order and they couldn't supply it. I did take maca though, and tried to get DH to take it. It's worth a try, it's meant to be really good for you, even when not TTC.


----------



## cjones82

I am tempted to order some, at this point i am willing to try anything lol


----------



## chattyB

What does maca do? I'm getting confuddled with all the agnus cactus thing/ vitex/ maca ect ect. Is it only me who feels like I'm back at school? Lol.

AF was due yesterday and still a no show - temps are the same as yesterday 36.3, I'm exhausted too. I've tested BFN yesterday so just waiting for the witch to show so I can start cycle 4. Why do our bodies insist on playing games just at the point we really need them to behave!! Aarrghhh!!

Any signs of your BFPs ladies?


----------



## cjones82

my temp has dropped to 36.8 today AF due saturday/sunday. just hope she stays away for tomo so me and DH can :sex: on our anniversary lol. If i was to go to my Dr now about ttc would they send me away as we have only been trying for 7 months?


----------



## clare79

hi to all of you who replied. my hubby had his vr done in june too after 14 years. we had our tests done and they said they were ok. we both taking pre-conception vitamins and im taking evening primrose oil too.


----------



## sapphire1

I have no idea what maca does, just seemed like a good idea :rofl: Who knows, that might have been what worked?

Good news that the VR worked Clare, now all you've got to do is wait!


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Hi there ladies, I am back :D Hope everyone's ok, I'm done with my monster uni assignment so here I am back in the land of the living :rofl:
> 
> Completely no idea where my cycle is now, cycle's all over the place with the stress! Will have to start updating the tickers... On to the wedding!

Welcome Back....:winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-back-4.png


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcpostvr said:


> Hey ladies... we still aren't pg at 8 cycles post VR. I was recently diagnosed with a rare type of lymphoma... no chem as I had the tissue surgically removed but doc says this lymphoma will probably be what takes my life but hopefully they will find a cure before that time. Doc said prognosis survival of 20 years if no new treatment is discovered. We were back and forth as to whether we should continue ttc... we decided we just need to have a baby as quickly as possible (even if we need help) does this seem unrealistic and crazy? We really want a child and I would be so regretful if we decided to quit ttc and nothing happened with the lymphoma for say... 40 years. Ughs... anyway... cd 9... to the ob gyn on friday to discuss options.

Welcome to the group...:flower: Good luck with TTC. :dust::dust:

I hope you can get your BFP very soon, I am sorry that you are having a hard time right now, I hope things get better soon for you hun and that your health improves...:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-4.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I have to go in for my FSH blood work tomorrow morning. I have my vaginal ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday morning. I am waiting to hear back from the DR's office to schedule my HSG though. When i called yesterday the girl that does the scheduling wasnt in the office at the time and I left her a VM and I am going to check back with the office again this morning if she does not call me soon. I am not looking forward to being poked and probed like a science experiment, and I am a little nervous about the HSG as well. I have heard that for girls with no blockage in their tubes it is not that painful just minor cramping, but with girls that have blockage, they describe the pain as unbearable. 

Hopefully my insurance is going to cover alot of the costs of this testing so that I dont have to much out of pocket costs, but I know there will be some expenses because I have a 350 deductible and than plan pays 85%... $$$$$ .... DH has toget a second SA which will cost us 100 bucks out of pocket, and I am hoping and praying that his count is high enough for us to be able to move forward with the IUI. Than DH has alot of dental work he needs to get done a root canal so we have to pay for that this month too...ugghhhhh.....:wacko: But I will be happy to finally get some answers with the fertility testing...I just hope the answers are positive results..please keep your fingers crossed for me girls.

Yesterday when the :witch: got me I was doing good until late lastnight, me and DH were chewing at each other over dumb stuff, and than it made me start to get upset and I started thinking about not being pregnant again and I started balling my eyes out crying, i coudlnt stop for a minute there, and I made DH hold me, I eventually got it together and fell asleep and now this morning my eyes are all swollen and puffy....ugghhh... TTC sucks. If I had known it was going to take this long to get pregnant I would of started TTC alot sooner and I would of been saving up for IVF all of these years and would of went that route sooner. It's all water under the bridge now though, nothing I can do but move ahead. We are struggling to be able to afford the testing and IUI as it is right now.... Why do things have to be so hard girls...:growlmad:


----------



## chattyB

Hopefully the HSG will be enough to get you pregnant huni ... Well that AND the obvious! I am so disappointed for you after your chemical, it's only natural that you'd feel tearful and down. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Chatty...:hugs: I have heard stories of girls getting pregnant a few months after the HSG...:winkwink:

OK, so DR office finally got back to me...My HSG is scheduled for 10/14 at 9:20 and DH's SA is the same day, and hopefully DH can go with me and get his SA done so I am not by myself, I am nervous about it....ugghhhh.... a necessary evil i suppose....


----------



## chattyB

Wow that's quick! Once it's done, it's done! You can get on with TTC with an answer (everything's ok and it'll happen eventually) or a plan for treatment - either way, you'll be out of limbo.

FXd for you that everything's fine and that hubby has mega sperm lol. 

Today has all been about babies! I visited my neighbour and met her gorgeous 10 day old daughter for the first time. Absolutely beautiful! I kept telling myself that this could be me in a year (god willing!). This afternoon was a new client meeting with a lady who has just booked me for her delivery in April, she's 15 weeks at the moment and we were admiring her scan pictures. Sometimes I think I'm mad doing what I do ... The one thing I want most in the world is the one thing I help other ladies do. Gggrrr!

Hoping the witch hurries up! Still nothing :(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. I met someone the other day who was TTC for 18 months, and she had an HSG and got pregnant the following month. Her baby is 12 weeks old now! Good luck, hope everything goes well. x x


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: wannabe. I met someone the other day who was TTC for 18 months, and she had an HSG and got pregnant the following month. Her baby is 12 weeks old now! Good luck, hope everything goes well. x x

Wow, I hope that is me too!!! That would be pretty awesome!!!:winkwink: I also have a girlfriend that was TTC for a long time and she got an HSG and got pregnant the next month!!! So I am hopeful that maybe it could be just what we need to get our BFP without even having to do the IUI... It would be great to save some $$$ of course as well...:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

Fingers crossed - anything's possible!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Best wishes for your treatment! And prayers are going out to you.

I've been sitting in the doc office for over an hour... waiting to see what she says she can do to help us conceive more quickly. Crossing my fingers she doesn't say... just keep trying it will happen. :S


----------



## wannabeprego

@ttcpostvr, good luck with your Dr's appointment, I hope they can give you some good options so you can finally get your BFP!!...:hugs:

AFM, I got up early this morning and did my fasting to get my blood work done so that is one test down, and only 2 more to go. I am not sure how long it will take to get my results back, I know they were looking at my FSH levels and some other tests they run to make sure i dont have anything else wrong with me. 

I hope all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!! :flower: Does anyone have any special plans this weekend?

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekendGravestoneArm.gif


----------



## ababytogether

Wannabe sorry to hear that af got you

I am still awaiting on my hubbies SA results, 2 weeks ago he handed it in and nothing back with the doctors, they have said they are normally back by now so no idea what the delay might be!!

Am so nervous, I just want there to be some improvement!


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies well I had a fantastic anniversary was nice to spend the whole day with DH without any children lol unfortunately the :witch: has got me this morning :cry: so it's on to the next cycle for us loads more :sex: :happydance: :dust: to all xx


----------



## sapphire1

Aw sorry CJ :hugs: Glad you had a lovely anniversary x x

No plans for the weekend wannabe, the weather has been awful here - raining the whole day yesterday. Have/are you doing anything nice?

ttcpostvr, hope your dr appointment went well and they were able to help.

ababytogether, FX for the SA results. I hope there's been an improvement.

:dust: to all!


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls! I hope all you ladies are ok and that treatments and results are as good as can be!

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies well I had a fantastic anniversary was nice to spend the whole day with DH without any children lol unfortunately the :witch: has got me this morning :cry: so it's on to the next cycle for us loads more :sex: :happydance: :dust: to all xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies well I had a fantastic anniversary was nice to spend the whole day with DH without any children lol unfortunately the :witch: has got me this morning :cry: so it's on to the next cycle for us loads more :sex: :happydance: :dust: to all xx


:hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry CJ!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've been away for a while just trying to get my IUI done. I had only one follicle but we did have 3.5 Million sperm with 60% motility. I know it's not a lot but for us it's a huge improvement. I hope these two weeks go by fast...We didn't :sex: at all so let's hope this works!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## chattyB

Goodluck and babydust Happybunny! Fingers crossed you'll have your BFP in a few short weeks!

Sorry the witch got you CJ, she's been busy this weekend and got me too :(. Oh well, onwards to the next cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've been away for a while just trying to get my IUI done. I had only one follicle but we did have 3.5 Million sperm with 60% motility. I know it's not a lot but for us it's a huge improvement. I hope these two weeks go by fast...We didn't :sex: at all so let's hope this works!
> 
> :dust: to all!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Four-Leaf-Clover-Design.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Goodluck and babydust Happybunny! Fingers crossed you'll have your BFP in a few short weeks!
> 
> Sorry the witch got you CJ, she's been busy this weekend and got me too :(. Oh well, onwards to the next cycle!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/FLowersNButterflies255FBIGHUGS.gif


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty, sorry she got you.

Good Luck HappyBunny. I hope it's third time lucky for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Well that's me gotten by the :witch:

I have come to expect it now really, we're probably more NTNP than TTC now anyway...

I may go and have a gentle session at the gym if I can force myself, exercising helps with the horrid cramps but it's really hard to get motivated to leave the house when I'm on!

:dust:


----------



## cjones82

Hello ladies, i have been doing more research lol looking up about how you can tell when you are ovulating, i have come across a saliva test and was just wondering if anyone has tried it?? it seems alot easier than temping and poas


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tally.

Do you mean the microscopes CJ? I haven't tried them but I know of them, something to do with ferning patterns. I read about it in 'Take charge of your fertility' by Toni Weschler (which is a v. good book by the way girls).


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Well that's me gotten by the :witch:
> 
> I have come to expect it now really, we're probably more NTNP than TTC now anyway...
> 
> I may go and have a gentle session at the gym if I can force myself, exercising helps with the horrid cramps but it's really hard to get motivated to leave the house when I'm on!
> 
> :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs-1.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

CJ- I've never tried them. Are you going to invest on one?

I'm sorry Tally :hugs:


----------



## cjones82

I am thinking about it will speak to DH and see what he thinks.


----------



## ttcpostvr

wannabeprego said:


> @ttcpostvr, good luck with your Dr's appointment, I hope they can give you some good options so you can finally get your BFP!!...:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I got up early this morning and did my fasting to get my blood work done so that is one test down, and only 2 more to go. I am not sure how long it will take to get my results back, I know they were looking at my FSH levels and some other tests they run to make sure i dont have anything else wrong with me.
> 
> I hope all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!! :flower: Does anyone have any special plans this weekend?
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekendGravestoneArm.gif

Let us know how your dye test goes!
doc on friday did a vag u/s on cd 11 with a" follicle that looked really good on the left side. With no visualization of the right ovary" crossing our fingers that this month might just be it! I've been having lots of cramping on the left side today due to ovulation... with lots of time spent in the bedroom... we've been praying a lot (random note... our fam got baptized and rebaptized yesterday! Haha I must have add or something)
if no bfp this cycle then doc wants to do a new semen analysis and dye test for next cycle.

What do you ladies think.... should we do these pricey tests or try cheap clomid for a few months?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ttcpostvr said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @ttcpostvr, good luck with your Dr's appointment, I hope they can give you some good options so you can finally get your BFP!!...:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I got up early this morning and did my fasting to get my blood work done so that is one test down, and only 2 more to go. I am not sure how long it will take to get my results back, I know they were looking at my FSH levels and some other tests they run to make sure i dont have anything else wrong with me.
> 
> I hope all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!! :flower: Does anyone have any special plans this weekend?
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekendGravestoneArm.gif
> 
> Let us know how your dye test goes!
> doc on friday did a vag u/s on cd 11 with a" follicle that looked really good on the left side. With no visualization of the right ovary" crossing our fingers that this month might just be it! I've been having lots of cramping on the left side today due to ovulation... with lots of time spent in the bedroom... we've been praying a lot (random note... our fam got baptized and rebaptized yesterday! Haha I must have add or something)
> if no bfp this cycle then doc wants to do a new semen analysis and dye test for next cycle.
> 
> What do you ladies think.... should we do these pricey tests or try cheap clomid for a few months?Click to expand...

My Dr wouldn't let us have clomid until we had the tests done. He told us the dye would help clear up my tubes just in case they were plugged. If you are able do couple of rounds of clomid then go ahead. GL!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Thanks. That def makes sense that it would unplug the tubes. Did your test look okay? When do you test?


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for the hug ladies :)

:kiss:


----------



## sapphire1

You're welcome Tally. We all understand how gutting it is, people not TTC just don't get it - especially in our situation as well.

Good luck ttcpostvr, sounds promising! Can't offer advice about clomid etc, as haven't used it. x x


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> You're welcome Tally. We all understand how gutting it is, people not TTC just don't get it - especially in our situation as well.
> 
> Good luck ttcpostvr, sounds promising! Can't offer advice about clomid etc, as haven't used it. x x

:hugs:

I know, I don't blame people one bit for not understanding - before I was in this situation myself I wouldn't have understood, though I would still have felt for people struggling iykwim.

xx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi

Dh results back

Motility is 11%

But his sperm has dropped from 16.3 to 6.3 :-(

Can anyone give me some positivity please

Am delighted he has motility as he had none before but now his count had dropped dramatically

live in hope what were your ohs results when they come back and you got caught? Congrats btw xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> Dh results back
> 
> Motility is 11%
> 
> But his sperm has dropped from 16.3 to 6.3 :-(
> 
> Can anyone give me some positivity please
> 
> Am delighted he has motility as he had none before but now his count had dropped dramatically
> 
> live in hope what were your ohs results when they come back and you got caught? Congrats btw xx

It only takes one sperm! I remember reading on here somewhere that someones DH only had like 1.2 and she got pg! Hopefully that will raise your spirits some! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, I had my vaginal ultrasound this morning, and it wasnt to bad. They used the wand with the condom on it, or as many like to call it the dildo cam. :blush: The good news is that my uterus and everything looks normal. :thumbup: The Dr did see a small fibroid on my ovary but she said it was nothing to worry about or to be concenred over. I guess it is normal. So I am relived it is over with and that everything looks good. The only thing that sucked was that I got lost on my way home, since my GPS system went ape shit on my drive home and my DR's office is about 50 minutes away from my home. I had printed directions from mapquest just in case but they confused me and I got lost. I asked for directions like 3 times and was driving the wrong direction a couple of times as well. One lady said I needed to find Black Horse pike rd, but it was really called White Horse Pike Rd...LOL, luckily I assumed she just got the name wrong and got on the right road even though I was driving the wrong direction on it at first...LOL...:haha: 

I am going to check with the DR's office to see if they have the results of my blood work yet that I did last Friday, and this Coming Friday is the last testing I will need to do, my HSG dye test and a second SA for DH...So keep your fingers crossed for me girls that everything turns out good with those tests for Friday as well. Hopefully DH's SA is going to give us high enough :spermy: numbers so we can move forward with the IUI soon!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Hi
> 
> Dh results back
> 
> Motility is 11%
> 
> But his sperm has dropped from 16.3 to 6.3 :-(
> 
> Can anyone give me some positivity please
> 
> Am delighted he has motility as he had none before but now his count had dropped dramatically
> 
> live in hope what were your ohs results when they come back and you got caught? Congrats btw xx

I am glad that his motility improved, but sorry that his numbers got lower. :hugs::hugs: Do you have your DH on vitamins to try to help improve his numbers? I do know that the numbers can fluctuate for different reasons and maybe something happened to make them lower or he was just having an off day and didnt give a good sample?? I have heard of women getting pregnant with low numbers though, and I do agree that it does only take one :spermy: so you always have a chance. Good luck to you hun. I hope his numbers improve and that you can get a BFP...:dust::dust:

My DH's problem is that his sperm count was low the first time we did it, with less than 5 million, and his motility was 36%. I got him on vitamins that are supposed to help with his count and motility now and we are scheduled for a second SA for him this Friday, since it has been about a year since he had the first SA. My DR was hoping for 10 million :spermy: for us to be able to do IUI so I am hoping that his numbers will be high enough so we can get the green light to move forward with IUI soon.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ttcpostvr said:


> Thanks. That def makes sense that it would unplug the tubes. Did your test look okay? When do you test?

Test date is 9/22....I dont know if I can wait that long!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ababytogether - :hugs: I know how you feel becuase I was on the same boat. My DH motility was 0% with only 4 million sperm back in May. I put him on Fertility Blend and a multivitamin and vitamin E and last weekend his count was 8 million with only 8% motility. After the wash we had 3.5 million with 60% motility. wannabeprego & ttcpostvr are right, there are so many ladies out there that get pregnant with only one! Don't give up! You will get your :bfp: soon. 

wannabeprego - Well that darn GPS that took a dump! Good thing you found your way home. So glad your results are looking good. FX for your blood work and SA! I hope you get great news and you get your chance at IUI.


----------



## ababytogether

Thankyou everyone

In May he had 16.3 sperm present and 0% motility, we were glad sperm was present as he had his VR in January (end)

Then he had a test done on 23rd Sept and it has come back with 11% but only 6.3 million sperm

I am delighted his motility has increased but gutted that his count has gone down, he didnt ejaculate for 2 weeks before the test as I had a few problems so wasnt sure whether that could have made a made a difference or not, my head is doing overtime

He is on Wellman and Pycnogenol once a day, time will tell I guess

The doctors did say that it may be worth him doing another test after Christmas as count can change so frequently so will see what happens

I sound really ungrateful, which I am not, am delighted just concerned as to why the count was down when it was nearly average not long after VR


----------



## sapphire1

I would have thought that motility is more important than numbers ababytogether, so it's great that it's increased. As the others said, it varies so much that I wouldn't lose hope yet.

Great news wannabe! FX everything else works out great too. I hate GPS, mine always breaks when I need it most :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

So another update, I got the DR's office to call me back with my FSH blood work test results from last friday and everything came back normal. They tested for a bunch of other stuff to, but I forgot what else was included. So I am relived and feeling lucky that my tests are looking great so far. The girl told me my blood type too. It's funny because I never knew what it was until today...LOL... I guess I never really had a reason to need to know...:blush:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Well I got a call from my dr today... I had asked if we could try a couple of rounds of clomid... guess what!...! She gave us the go ahead to try a couple of rounds before the very expensive hsg test! :) yay... I've been in a great mood all day! Follicle scan is 204 dollars each round but it is far better than the 1000 dollar+ hsg test! 

Im 2 dpo. Hoping and praying that I will get a bfp this month and wont need the clomid.
Afterall, I would love to boost the morale of the VR WAG group and bring some hope to the thread! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcpostvr said:


> Well I got a call from my dr today... I had asked if we could try a couple of rounds of clomid... guess what!...! She gave us the go ahead to try a couple of rounds before the very expensive hsg test! :) yay... I've been in a great mood all day! Follicle scan is 204 dollars each round but it is far better than the 1000 dollar+ hsg test!
> 
> Im 2 dpo. Hoping and praying that I will get a bfp this month and wont need the clomid.
> Afterall, I would love to boost the morale of the VR WAG group and bring some hope to the thread! :)

Thats great hun....Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope the clomid can finally help you get yoour BFP!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Ababytogether - it could be the count is lower due to your DH not ejaculating for the two weeks. I've heard that to maintain count, men need to ejaculate every few days. Remember that a SA is only a snapshot of what is happening at that particular point and that the numbers can change on a day to day basis. SA results are ALWAYS lower than the actual amount as a man will have a smaller ejaculate through masturbation than he would through intercourse.


----------



## chattyB

Ttcpostvr - great news about the clomid! But PMA!! You won't need it! You'll get your BFP in another 10 days. 

Is anyone else having problems with BnB? They've added a new mobile part to the boards and as I spend most of the time replying on my phone, it's really frustrating!! Sorry if I've missed anyone's posts - not being rude but I just can't see some of them :(

Babydust to you all!!


----------



## sapphire1

Great news ttcpostvr, hopefully you won't need it though!

Glad to hear all your test results are coming back fab wannabe :laugh2:

Chatty, there's a thread about the new look BnB in the announcements section. I'm sure I read something about how to change the layout.

I had some random bleeding last night. I didn't tell DH because he wouldn't :sex: if he knew :rofl: It's not normal for me, and it happened a couple of months ago too. It was a fair bit, not just spotting, not sure if I need to get it looked into or not :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

Thanks Sapphire! That's better! Much prefer the desktop version to the mobile one.

I'm busy packing for holiday! Can't wait! 10 days with just me and DH somewhere hot and sunny. I'll be Oving right in the middle too ;) I wonder if this month will be THE month? If not, then at least I will have destressed and recharged the batteries ready for more ttc-iness. :)

Babydust!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh sounds great Chatty, have a fantastic time and lots of holiday :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Thanks Sapphire! That's better! Much prefer the desktop version to the mobile one.
> 
> I'm busy packing for holiday! Can't wait! 10 days with just me and DH somewhere hot and sunny. I'll be Oving right in the middle too ;) I wonder if this month will be THE month? If not, then at least I will have destressed and recharged the batteries ready for more ttc-iness. :)
> 
> Babydust!

I hope you have a wonderful and fun trip!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cjones82

Well im not having a very good week :-( the :witch: has been quite painful this week :cry: DH went into work tuesday and was told not to go in the next day, the company has gone bankrupt he had no warning that anything was going on so we are now skint and we go on holiday next saturday, but its my birthday today and im determand to try and enjoy it, just gutted the :witch: is still here so me and DH cant :sex: lol hope all you lovely ladies are all well. :dust: to you all xx


----------



## tallybee

Oh cjones that's not good :hugs: 

:dust: everyone!

xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

cjones82 said:


> Well im not having a very good week :-( the :witch: has been quite painful this week :cry: DH went into work tuesday and was told not to go in the next day, the company has gone bankrupt he had no warning that anything was going on so we are now skint and we go on holiday next saturday, but its my birthday today and im determand to try and enjoy it, just gutted the :witch: is still here so me and DH cant :sex: lol hope all you lovely ladies are all well. :dust: to you all xx


One of my very good friends lost her job due to similar circumstances in may. They had been ttc for 3 years with no luck. June she found out she was pg. July she started a new job! They are expecting a little boy, named Wyatt, in february!

Fx everything worlds out this perfectly for you. She was so upset they weren't going to be able to try. (They say when you forget about trying... that is when it will happen. BAM! Pregnant! 

God will take care of you in his own perfect timing. He will all of us!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, DH had his SA this morning and he had "performance anxiety" because it was done in the DR's office because we are an hour away from the DR's office so it would of been to difficult to try to do it at home. He said they had porn movies in the room and the wall paper had naked ladies on the walls...LOL...I have never seen wall paper like that before. DH thought it might of come from the 1970's...LOL...:haha: He also said he had a hard time because he could hear nurses walking back and forth and talkings, so it was a struggle, but he was successful. He also got paranoid because he said the ceiling had a tile pushed over and he thought he was being video taped or something, so he got all paranoid that he was being watched....:haha: He abstained for 5 days before the SA, but he didnt feel like he produced that much this time...So now we have to wait for the results and I am hoping he has good :spermy: numbers.....

So I had my HSG dye test after his appointment. I did eat breakfast although I probably should of eaten a little bit more. I took some really strong RX pain meds that I had left over from when I had my gall bladder surgery and an anti-anxiety medication to keep me calm. So I was pretty drowsy, but I could still feel my nervse getting the best of me. I felt when they put this cleaning antiseptic stuff in there a few times, and it was unpleasent but not to bad. Than the real pain came when they pushed the dye in, I felt alot of pressure and like huge heavy cramps coming in long waves. I was crying out in agony, and the DR told me to take deep breathes, which helped a little bit. So when I was crying out in pain the DR would slow down on the dye and than she would push again. So after the procedure I got super dizzy, and got really hot and broke out in a cold sweat, I was seeing stars, felt like I might pass out and I had to ask the nurse to hand me the trash bucket and I threw up in it. They had me sit there for a few minutes and put me in a wheelchair and wheeled me into another room so I could lay down for a few minutes. The nurse brought me a juice box and some crackers to eat. So in conclusion I did not like the HSG, even though it only last a few minutes the pain when they were pushing in the dye was pretty bad, like severe cramps that last really long. DH wasnt allowed to be in the X-ray room because of the radiation. 

The nurse said that it was normal to feel faint after and that I am not the only person that threw up after so that made me feel better. I think the pain, my nerves, the meds I took before the procedure and lack of food made me end up feeling pretty sick. Thank goodness DH was with me, and he sat with me after the procedure in the room after well i got myself together and he drove me home and also drove me to the appointment. I am glad that he was with me. 

So the good news, One of my tubes is open and the dye flowed through and spilled out like it should. But the other tube hardly had any dye running through it, I could sort of see where it started to go through but never made it to the end. So the DR said it may be because the tube spasmed and stopped the dye from going through or of course I know it may be blocked. I also have one medium size lump and than one smaller one below it in my uterus that was able to be seen when my uterus was filled with dye.

So the DR wants me to come back in on Monday afternoon for another test. This one isnt supposed to be as difficult and it uses a Saline solution and a sonogram. It is called a "Saline Sonohysterography." It will give the DR a better look at the bumps in my uterus and I think it may be able to unblock the other tube as well....I am going to research the procedure to get more info on what it shows and I also want to research what the lumps could be on the side of my uterus....

So on the bright side at least I for sure know that one tube is open. The DR did mention me maybe needing surgery to fix whatever the issue is but of course I wont know for sure until she knows what is going on for sure. I also wonder if maybe the dye didnt flow into the one tube because I was freaking out and in pain, so it wasnt letting the dye flow through, where if i was relaxed than maybe it would of went through, that could be what she meant by it possibly spasming??:shrug:

Here is a picture of my HSG scan, and you can see the bumps on the right side of my uterus... I was able to see the dye start to flow through the other side of the tubes that are blocked but it never made it through to the end....:nope: I also was thinking how great it would be if I was pregnant and the bump on the right side of my uterus wall was a baby?? But I highly doubt it, I have no clue what it could be, I am going to do some internet research to see what the heck it could be...:shrug:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/173627A5.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/17369A36.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1736E7C8.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

Wannabe, you poor thing, sounds like an ordeal :hugs: It's great news that one of your tubes is clear, even if they can't manage to unblock the other. My mum had one of her tubes removed when she was pregnant with me, and managed to conceive my brother easily. I also have a friend who has one tube due to an ectopic, and has a lovely baby boy. FX that the rest of the results are good, and DH's SA is fantastic! The wallpaper thing made me laugh :haha:

Sorry to hear about your DH's job CJ, I hope it didn't ruin your birthday. Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## wannabeprego

cjones82 said:


> Well im not having a very good week :-( the :witch: has been quite painful this week :cry: DH went into work tuesday and was told not to go in the next day, the company has gone bankrupt he had no warning that anything was going on so we are now skint and we go on holiday next saturday, but its my birthday today and im determand to try and enjoy it, just gutted the :witch: is still here so me and DH cant :sex: lol hope all you lovely ladies are all well. :dust: to you all xx

I am so sorry about your DH's job situation and that your AF is being so painful this month.....:hugs::hugs:

I am going to keep you and DH in my thoughts and prayers that things get better for you guys soon....:hugs::hugs:

I hope you can still make the best of your birthday and that you can enjoy your special day. Happy Birthday to you hun...:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Happy-Birthday-Animated-35-1MBCJ2GR.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

CJ- I'm sorry to hear about your DH :hugs:

Wannabeprego my goodness you sure went through a lot. Your Dr didn't give you any pain killers to take before the procedure? When I had mine my Dr had me taking medication three days before the procedure. All I felt was a little pressure and then I just saw the dye go in. Good thing you have one tube open. As far as the SA, remember its not the quantity but the quality. This last time DH thought it wasn't a lot and we found 8 million. My Dr also said that a lot of woman get pregnant after a HSG. Good luck on Monday, hopefully they can open up the other tube.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ttcpostvr said:


> Well I got a call from my dr today... I had asked if we could try a couple of rounds of clomid... guess what!...! She gave us the go ahead to try a couple of rounds before the very expensive hsg test! :) yay... I've been in a great mood all day! Follicle scan is 204 dollars each round but it is far better than the 1000 dollar+ hsg test!
> 
> Im 2 dpo. Hoping and praying that I will get a bfp this month and wont need the clomid.
> Afterall, I would love to boost the morale of the VR WAG group and bring some hope to the thread! :)

Great news! It would be awesome if you got prego before the clomid. FX !!! :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Oh wow wannabeprego that sounds like an intense experience... massively good news that 1 tupe is open, like others have said lots of ladies conceive no problem with only 1 tube :) (in fact isn't there a group about that somewhere on this site??) I hope that you don't have to feel that awful again and that everything goes well xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks girls......:flower:

So now I am obsessing over what the lump could be on the right side of my uterus on my HSG X-ray pics (the triangle black shape is the inside of my uterus and the white bump shape on the right side is what I am talking about) 

Of course the thought has crossed my mind that it could be a baby in there and I started a thread to ask girls if i could see their 5 week scan pics in the First Tri section and for opinions on what they think the bump thing could be in my uterus...I did a pregnancy test this morning, and I got a second line on 2 IC's and a faint line on an Answer test, than after I ate breakfast I almost threw up and was over the toilet dry heaving... 

here is a link to the thread, any thoughts would be appreciated about what the hell is going on with me... 


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-week-scan-pic-they-can-show-me-my-x-ray.html



I also know it could be a fibroid or a long list of other stuff..:wacko::shrug:


----------



## sapphire1

Wannabe, I just looked at your thread and I'm so confused! Those tests definitely look positive, but if you were that far along I would have expected them to be darker IYKWIM. The tests I did with Holly got progressively darker on a daily basis, and by that point the test line was darker than the control line. (I was a POAS addict even then :haha:) Having said that though, some women don't get positive tests until well after their period is due. There's a chance that the bleed you had was breakthrough bleeding rather than a true period, it is common - I had 9 days of what I thought was IB and then a small bleed at 5 weeks preggo. As for the lump in your uterus, it could be a sac (which is all you'd see at that point), or as some of the other ladies suggested, thickened uterus. I had a scan at 9 weeks and by that point only a teeny tiny bean was visible. I can't upload it for you because I don't have a scanner. X rays do look totally different to ultrasounds though, so I'm not too sure what to look for. I think the only way you can be 100% sure is to have a blood pregnancy test done at the drs, try and book one in asap.

I so hope that you are pregnant and everything is ok, lots of :dust: to you. x x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Saphire, thanks for the advice, and the kind words...:flower:

Yeah, I am definatly going to tell my DR about my concerns on Monday and hopefully she will let me go get HCG bloods done so I can know for sure what the heck is going on....:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ok, so one of the girls on here asked me to do an OPK and I did just now for the hell of it...and Holy ShIT, it is positive 100%, I am only on CD 11 based on what I thought was my period and I have never ovulated on CD 11, I usually ovulate on CD 14 or 15 and even one time as late as CD 20..But never in the 2 years that I have been tracking my period did I ever ovulate on CD 11....This is nuts...I dont know what the hell to think of it???

Here is the OPK....Any thoughts on what the heck this is girls, Could i be pregnant????

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04180.jpg


----------



## ttcpostvr

Did you try taking a pg test?





At 5 dpo I have been having weird feelings in my uterus the last hour ish that ive never felt before and couldnt think of a word to describe it. So I decided to get on here and see what the symptom was for 5 dpo. Guess what.... TWINGES... that is totally the word I was looking for!

Ooohhh how I hope this is the real thing! Fx! :dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Looks like you better bd tonight lol!


----------



## wannabeprego

I have never ovulated this early before so it is odd, Me and DH did have :sex: yesterday and today, but I wasnt thinking I was going to ovulate until like Wednesday or later on in the week, :wacko: 

I did take a pregnancy test, I got 2 positive IC's and a faint line on an Answer brand test, I posted the tests in another thread, here is a link to the page...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eek-scan-pic-they-can-show-me-my-x-ray-2.html

Good luck and baby dust to you hun...I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: When will you start testing? Make sure you keep us updated and let us know when you do!!!


----------



## sapphire1

It's entirely possible that you OV'd early. Maybe the procedures hurried things along. Get :sex: in case you aren't already preggo, and get yourself to the drs office to get that blood test - the suspense is killing me!

:dust: to you ttcpostvr!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Thanks ladies. Vivid dream last night!

AF due the 25th... ill probably break down and test the 22nd in reality! Lol

:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I did an OPK this morning and it still looks positive and I have been having mega cramping on my lower right side so I am wondering if I am ovulating super early this month?? Maybe the HSG is making me ovulate early, or maybe the antibiotics I am taking are affecting my OPK's??? Well if I am ovulating early than I did have :sex: with DH on Friday and Saturday so I would of covered my bases and i think i will have :sex: tonight as well. I should be able to tell if I am ovulating because eventually my OPK's would go to negative if I am... i usually get about 3 days of positive OPK's before they go negative, so i am thinking like tomorrow or Tuesday they should go negative and it would help me figure out what could possibly be going on. 

But, if the OPK's stay positive than something has to be up???

Here is todays OPK, I think it still looks positive....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC04195.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

So, I have been doing some research to find out if anyone was indeed pregnant and they did an HSG without knowing they were pregnant, and apparently it is possible, even though it is unusual. 

Here is an article i found on it.... Pretty crazy but interesting stuff...:wacko: They discuss 3 different cases where it happened and the outcomes....

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/12/2608.full


----------



## sapphire1

That's a really interesting article wannabe. Rare doesn't mean impossible by any means! Hopefully you'll find out quickly to put your mind at rest. x x


----------



## tallybee

Ooh how exciting! 

:dust:


----------



## clare79

hi, i joined a couple of weeks. ago..My husband had his reversal in june after 14years. The surgeon was very pleased with the results after op. we had sperm tests in august and they were good.. however we still had no bfp:(
this month im going to try concieve plus and im also on epo.has anyone got anymore tips on what i can do to improve our chances on that bfp please


----------



## tallybee

Welcome to the group clare!

It's frustrating trying everything you can think of and getting no BFP isn't it :hugs: Have you been tracking your cycle or anything?


----------



## clare79

hi tallybee

no i havent, i wouldnt know where to start tbh... the only thing ive been doing is charting my periods on an app on my i-phone.. and its been giving me dates when im fetile and when im ovulating.. 

i had a 4cm cyst on my right ovary at the end of last year and im hoping that hasnt affedted my chances of getting pregnant..


----------



## wannabeprego

So as you girls know I was worried about what the lump is on my uterus, and I did a few HPT's and had faint positives, so I decided to call my DR and ask her questions about what the mass could be on my uterus and if I could get a blood HCG serum test done to give me some peace of mind and make sure that I am not pregnant. I left a VM earlier with the nurses line and she just called me back a few minutes ago and here is what she said. 

So My DR that did my HSG just called me back and I asked her about what she thought the mass could be on the inside of my uterus and she at first said possibly a fibroid or a polyp, but she wouldnt know for sure until she could get a better look at it with the saline sono test...

So than i told her about what was going on with me ovulating early, and I asked if the HSG could make me ovulate early and she said that no the HSG wouldnt make me ovulate early and that maybe I am just having a shorter cycle this month...

So than as crazy as I thought I would sound I told her about how last month I thought I got positive pregnancy tests before my AF arrived and just disregarded them because I thought I had a regular period and was onto the next cycle and went ahead and scheduled my infertility testing for October, so once I told her about the positive pregnancy tests that I was getting again now, she said that "She wished that I had said something to her sooner about it, because she would of tested for pregnancy before the HSG" ..... so she scheduled a blood HSG serum test and I will either try to get it in this afternoon or hopefully by tomorrow morning at the lastest. So it is possible that it could very well be a baby in my uterus because the DR did not say it was not the case....So the blood work will for sure answer my questions and finally put my mind at ease...it has been driving me bananas worrying about it..

My DH also had his second SA done and the DR gave me the results on the phone today and he had some improvement from his first one, his SA numbers were 6 1/2 million and 65% motility.

He had his first SA done about a year before and he had less than 5 million sperm and only 36% motility so this is a small improvement from the first time so I am happy it is better than before. 

So I can move forward with IUI if I want and do it even with one tube, even though the DR says my chances are low. She prefers IVF with ICSI but will let us do the IUI if we so choose, so some good news with that call.

I will try to update once I get the blood work results back once I can get in and get them done either today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh good luck wannabe, I hope it's positive news for you. How long does it take for the blood pregnancy test results to come back?

Hi Clare. When I got my BFP with Holly we were BD every other day, as our dr recommended. DH was on loads of supplements (will post the link with the info on), I was taking prenatal vits and maca. I charted and used opks, although I never got a positive one - even on the month I conceived. The charting was really useful and I was able to tell that I did ovulate. We also used preseed. This time round we're not doing any of the things I mentioned and we're on cycle 6 of TTC. So who knows if some of that stuff worked?

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/

:dust: to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck Saphire, :flower:

I scheduled the blood work for tomorrow at 12:00 so I am assuming it will take a day or two to get the results back... I will be sure to update once I do...:winkwink:

I am excited that DH's SA results are good enough for us to move forward with IUI if we want and that I can still do it even with only one tube open, so overall I am feeling positive about the future!!! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Clare, in the beginning I didn't know how to use an OPK, temp or anything like that. In this journey I've learned to do them all. You learn to know your body. It's a big help! :dust: to you in this journey!

wannabeprego- well at least after this test you will know if you have a baby inside and this whole time you kept getting positive pregnancy test it was true and not our eyes playing tricks on us :headspin:. I really pray you do have one inside! :happydance::happydance:Great news on DH improving his motility! Good luck tomorrow and keep us posted!


----------



## chattyB

Hi girls - just popping by quickly (I'm on holiday!)

Welcome Clare! Hope you find the group as supportive as we do.

Wannabe - good luck huni! Let's hope the hcg is positive. Great news about the SA results too!

I've had a bit of a strange cycle so far. I've taken soy iso for 2 cycles now. Last cycle I got a peak on cd13 and Ovd on cd14, AF started 3 days late. This cycle, I had my peak on cd10 and looks like I'll ovulate today (cd11). 3 days early if you go by last AF but bang on time if last AF had arrived when it should have. Wierd!!

Better get busy ;)


----------



## clare79

my dh and i are on pregnacare as we were advised to do by the surgeon.. what is maca??? 
im thinking of using opk this month, just my husband thinks you can try too hard and nothing will happen for us.. bless he tries to be possitive for us every month.. last month i really thought it was our month, i had no pre menstrual symptoms and my period was 2 days late.. 
i should be ovulating around the 30/10..


----------



## clare79

what are sa results??


----------



## clare79

ive just ordered some softcups and pre-seed... can anyone tell me when i should start using them??


----------



## sapphire1

Maca is a supplement thought to enhance both male and female fertility, it's especially good for improving sperm quality. 

SA is semen analysis, where they check the sperm numbers and motility.

If you don't know when you ovulate, start using the preseed and softcups as soon as you finish AF. My AF is usually 7 days, so I know I will ovulate at somepoint soon after as I tend to have shortish cycles. Our surgeon told us to BD every other day so there's a good reserve of sperm waiting - it can live for several days.


----------



## cjones82

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well, well my DH got me the ebook for my birthday the one i was looking at on line for ages uming and aring about getting, i havent had chance to read all of it yet but have got some useful hints off the bits i have read, its all about what we should and shouldnt be doing and shows different massages to try and accupressure points. its called pregnancy miracle, we are not really putting it into practice this month as we go on holiday saturday and i intend on enjoying a few cheeky drinks so we are looking to start doing things "by the book" next cycle.

welcome to the group clare  

:dust: to all xx


----------



## tallybee

Hello ladies :) Clare I think sapphire has given good advice re. sofctups etc. 

Wannabe I have everything crossed for you x

Cjones that book sounds well interesting :thumbup:

We're still not back to trying anything much, (beyond regular :sex: :haha:) not this month anyway, we're getting married on Friday and will have lots of people about anyway :wacko:

:dust:

xx


----------



## cjones82

Ooooooooo congratulations on the up and coming wedding tally hope you have a magical day x


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh Tally, not long now! You might get lucky and have a wedding night baby, looks like the timing would be right :laugh2: Have a fantastic day and :dust: to you!


----------



## chattyB

Hi Clare, hubby and I also use soft cups. I use the clear blue fertility monitor every morning which gives me a low, high or peak reading - I use the softcups from the time I get my high reading (2 bars) until it returns to a low reading. 

Just a thought - you said you were taking EPO, I've heard that you should only use this up to CD 10 as it can delay ovulation if you use it throughout the cycle. 

Hubby also had his VR in June after a 13yr vasectomy with Dr Harris. We've not yet had an official SA but we've played around with the microscope at home and have seen lots of wee swimmers - so technically the VR was successful.

Tally - hope you both have an amazing day on Friday!!


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 thankyou for that advice about the softcups, im waiting for them to arrive in post. 

tallybee congratulations for friday, im sure you will have a fantastic day.. 

cjones82 thank you 

chattybee thank you for the advice about the epo.. i didnt know about that, however i did know you cant take it after o as it can cause your womb to contract when pregnant which can result in miscarriage. 

its nice to talk on here and share stuff, i have learned loads so far. thankyou to all of you..


----------



## sapphire1

You're welcome Clare.

Has anyone heard any news yet from wannabe?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!! :happydance:I am sure you will be a beautiful bride!!!! :winkwink:

AFM, I had my HCG bloods drawn yesterday at 12 at Quest labs, so they have to send the lab results over to my DR's office. I called my DR's office this morning and just left them a VM. They have an answering machine and you have to leave a VM to request a call back for your lab work results, so I am impatiently waiting for a call back, hopefully they get back to me today, but the lady at Quest labs told me that it could take 1 to 2 days...So. I am waiting..... will let you girls know once I hear something... the suspense is killing me now, I must admit...:wacko:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Tally! I agree with wannabeprego - You are going to be a beautiful bride. :wedding:

CJ- that is a great gift. I hope you don't mind sharing with us any good pointers!

Wannabeprego I'm sure the suspense is killing you! I know if it was me I would be calling them every few hours! :coffee:

Shapphire1, Clare79, ChattyB - How are you ladies doing today?

AFM, I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: My BB's have been hurting for about a week and I woke up this morning and felt nothing! I told DH that I don't think this IUI worked. We were both pretty sad this morning. I'm not testing anymore until Saturday but I'm just sad and I feel that we are not pregnant. Next IUI I will not test early at all! Have a great day ladies.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Congratulations Tally! I agree with wannabeprego - You are going to be a beautiful bride. :wedding:
> 
> CJ- that is a great gift. I hope you don't mind sharing with us any good pointers!
> 
> Wannabeprego I'm sure the suspense is killing you! I know if it was me I would be calling them every few hours! :coffee:
> 
> Shapphire1, Clare79, ChattyB - How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> AFM, I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: My BB's have been hurting for about a week and I woke up this morning and felt nothing! I told DH that I don't think this IUI worked. We were both pretty sad this morning. I'm not testing anymore until Saturday but I'm just sad and I feel that we are not pregnant. Next IUI I will not test early at all! Have a great day ladies.


Awww, hun...I am so sorry about the BFN....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

What CD and how many DPO are you? If you are testing early than there is still time hun...remember you arent out until the :witch: shows.... I am going to keep everything crossed for you that you could still get your BFP...:dust: :dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tally! I agree with wannabeprego - You are going to be a beautiful bride. :wedding:
> 
> CJ- that is a great gift. I hope you don't mind sharing with us any good pointers!
> 
> Wannabeprego I'm sure the suspense is killing you! I know if it was me I would be calling them every few hours! :coffee:
> 
> Shapphire1, Clare79, ChattyB - How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> AFM, I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: My BB's have been hurting for about a week and I woke up this morning and felt nothing! I told DH that I don't think this IUI worked. We were both pretty sad this morning. I'm not testing anymore until Saturday but I'm just sad and I feel that we are not pregnant. Next IUI I will not test early at all! Have a great day ladies.
> 
> 
> Awww, hun...I am so sorry about the BFN....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> What CD and how many DPO are you? If you are testing early than there is still time hun...remember you arent out until the :witch: shows.... I am going to keep everything crossed for you that you could still get your BFP...:dust: :dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks! I'm only 10 DPO. I don't know how to figure out the DPO after IUI. I know it's early and I should wait but I feel I'm a POAS addict and DH has become one too. I'm going to try again on Friday. My official date is Sunday!


----------



## sapphire1

HappyBunny there's plenty of time to get a bfp yet. Hang on in there! Loads of people have no symptoms when they're preggo. In fact I have symptoms every month, except the one where I was actually pregnant. I was really thirsty, that was all :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for all the congrats ladies! We're so exited! I'll post piccies :) And yea it does seem like the timing would be perfect for a wedding night baby :D

HappyBunny I agree it's still early and symptoms can be so random, don't give up!

Wishing all the best :dust: to everyone waiting and hoping xxxxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wannabeprego- Has the Dr called you back?


----------



## wannabeprego

Well the Dr's office finally called me back with with the results and........I am not pregnant.....:nope:


But on a more positive note they confirmed I was ovulating for sure through my blood work...:thumbup:

I am doing alright with the news though (had a few moments of sadness today) But in a way I was hoping that I wasnt pregnant because I would of been worried what the HSG would of done to the baby, and plus i was on antibiotics for the HSG which werent safe to be taking when pregnant either... 

At least I have peace of mind now and can move on finally, and right into my 2WW which I apparently am in now...:winkwink:

And I will never ever be using the pink handled IC's with the HCG written in pink on them, apparently they are major pieces of crap and give out tons of false positives..:dohh:. Beware ladies if you use that kind of IC...apparently they suck big time....:growlmad:

Eventually I will have to schedule my Saline Sonohysterography so the DR can get a better look at whatever is in my uterus.... Not sure if I will need it removed surgically or if it is just a harmless lump, but I am sure the DR can give me her opinion on it...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:hugs: I was really hoping for a pregnancy too! Well at least now you can move on with your plan. Did you take clomid on this cycle?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> :hugs: I was really hoping for a pregnancy too! Well at least now you can move on with your plan. Did you take clomid on this cycle?

Thanks hun....:hugs: Nope, no clomid this cycle....although I might try some next cycle since i just had the HSG and it may of cleaned out my one unblocked tube, so it could maybe help increase my chances of getting my BFP. 

I do think that me and DH did manage to have plenty of ovulation sex this cycle though, so i might be able to get lucky this month... keep your fingers crossed for me hun....:winkwink:


----------



## ttcpostvr

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I was really hoping for a pregnancy too! Well at least now you can move on with your plan. Did you take clomid on this cycle?
> 
> Thanks hun....:hugs: Nope, no clomid this cycle....although I might try some next cycle since i just had the HSG and it may of cleaned out my one unblocked tube, so it could maybe help increase my chances of getting my BFP.
> 
> I do think that me and DH did manage to have plenty of ovulation sex this cycle though, so i might be able to get lucky this month... keep your fingers crossed for me hun....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Sounds promising!
I've been checking back often to see the results of your bloodwork. Sorry you were pg... but at least you have peace of mind... and you can have a future pg (hopefully this cycle) worry free! 

:hugs: AND. :dust:


----------



## cjones82

Good Luck for today Tally, Hope you have a fantastic day xx


----------



## clare79

happybunnyab im ok thankyou, have had flu for the last 2 weeks but getting better now. 
im going to start testing for o on monday. then i can start using softcups and preeseed. 
i was a bit shocked at how hard the rim of plastic on softcups are. i think i will have to practise to make sure im fitting them correctly. 

tallybee goodluck for today hun

how is everyone else
xxx


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: Thinking of you and your hubby today Tally! I wish you all the happiness in the world (and BFPs!). Have a wonderful day!

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Tally!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry wannabe. As you said, it's probably for the best, it would be better to have never been pregnant than for harm to come to an unborn bean. Good luck for this cycle, :dust: to you!

Ooh today's the day Tally! Have a wonderful day and make sure you post some pics!

:wedding:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:wedding: Have a wonderful day Tally!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, I hope your wedding day is everything you dreamed it would be and Congrats to you and your DH!!!! :flower:

Ladies....I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/have_a_great_weekend.gif


----------



## tallybee

Thank you all! We had a wonderful day, here I'll put the best piccie up x


----------



## sapphire1

Aww, what a gorgeous picture, what a good looking family you are! Congratulations Mr and Mrs Tally! x x x


----------



## Jungleland

Congratulations Tally! xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: Jungleland, how are you doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, that is a very lovely picture...Thank you for sharing!! congrats again!!! :flower:


----------



## cjones82

Congratulations tally what a lovely pic!! Well we are on holiday now due to ovulate today so gotta kick kids out of caravan this morning lol. Hope everyone has a good week, would love to see some :bfp: when I get back. :dust: to all xx


----------



## Jungleland

hi sapphire and girls, i'm good thanks how are you?
Had a bit of a frustrating couple of months, ive always been miss regular with my cycles, between 28 and 31 days every time, but the first cycle since VR and i'm 41 days!!! I naturally thought i was pregnant from 32 days onwards, did a test and got :bfn: which i half expected cos i had zero pregnancy symptoms, but it was so unusual for me to go over 32 days. 
Gonna put it down to stress cos its been a busy couple of months but could do without my own body playin tricks on me!
Fingers crossed its a one off!
Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

My last post sounded unclear, i'm not still waiting - AF has been and gone now, its came on the 42nd day so its onwards and upwards for this cycle! Xxxx


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Thanks for all the lovely congrats everyone! We're still on :cloud9:

FX for everyone :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Tally, that was a lively picture.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well ladies, I'm out! IUI didn't work the ugly :witch: showed her face this morning.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Well ladies, I'm out! IUI didn't work the ugly :witch: showed her face this morning.

Awww, oh no hun... I am so sorry this cycle of IUI wasnt a success....I am sending huge hugs out to you.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry HappyBunny.

:hugs: Jungleland. I'm sure that the stress of TTC does strange things to your cycle, mine have gone wacko lately. 

:dust: to everyone x x


----------



## clare79

:hugs::hugs::hugs: happybunnyab im sorry.

tallybee:flower: thats a lovely photo of you all

im o on sunday so do you think its too early to start using the preeseed and softcups???
i tried putting the softcups in last nite and it went it fine, had a bit boother trying to get it out.. my hubby had to read the instructions of how to remove and i finally got it.. i was very surprised that i didnt feel it once it was inside.. sorry if that a bit too much information!!


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry the witch got you Happybunny :(

Clare, I tend to use the softcups from around 3 days before Ov, I actually quite like them and can't tell I'm using them either. (and no more "damn wet patch" lol)


----------



## ttcpostvr

hey guys!

well... af flow showed her ugly face today... in which i have changed from :witch: (who actually looks happy... sickening) to :devil: in one of my threads I started which happens to be far more fitting in my opinion lol

anyhow, i call today to get my clomid. 50 mg... cd 5-9. this will be our 1st cycle trying clomid. i hope it works!

p.s. CONGRATS TALLY!!!! :)


----------



## clare79

ttcpostvr said:


> hey guys!
> 
> well... af flow showed her ugly face today... in which i have changed from :witch: (who actually looks happy... sickening) to :devil: in one of my threads I started which happens to be far more fitting in my opinion lol
> 
> anyhow, i call today to get my clomid. 50 mg... cd 5-9. this will be our 1st cycle trying clomid. i hope it works!
> 
> p.s. CONGRATS TALLY!!!! :)

ttcpostvr fx this works for you. how long have you been ttc now?


----------



## ttcpostvr

this is our 9th cycle. 
normally we wouldn't be trying any fertility meds, but i was dx with lymphoma that will most likely recur in the next 2-4 years, so oncologist wants us to get pg as soon as possible!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ttcpostvr, sorry the :witch: got you. Good luck with the clomid, and sorry to hear of your illness. Super :dust: to you x x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ttcpostvr :hugs: I'm sorry she got you! She got me yesterday too! She is getting more evil!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@ttcpostvr.... sorry the :witch: got you...:hugs: :hugs: Good luck with clomid, hopefully it will help you finally get your BFP...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-3.gif


----------



## tallybee

Aw sorry to hear the :witch: has shown up girls!

All the best everyone!


----------



## chattyB

How's married life treating you Tally? :)

Well this cycle has been very strange to say the least. I'm 7dpo today and had a huge temp drop this morning. Cover line is 36.35, rose to 36.75 and today, dropped to 35.9 ... I took it twice to make sure. It's the lowest temp on my chart by far.

I'm exhausted (post holiday fatigue?), crampy (too much holiday fun?), slightly sore bbs (too much holiday fun again/sunburn lol), feeling pretty shaky and weak ... Feels almost like too much caffeine, bloated (too many cocktails/unhealthy food?). All symptoms seem to have an alternative explanation but hey, I'm gonna obsess and dream for a few more days!

I'm assuming AF will arrive (if no BFP) a few days early as I Ovd 3 days earlier than usual - at least this cycle/TWW will be over quicker!

Babydust ladies!!

Edited to add - just discovered light, red spotting when I wiped too .... curious! (7dpo)


----------



## chattyB

Ttcpostvr, sorry the witch got you :(. Hopefully the clomid will do the trick and we'll be celebrating with you soon!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi ChattyB- could it be implantation bleeding? How long is your LP?


----------



## chattyB

LP is usually 10, sometimes 11 days (Ov on cd14)

I wondered if it might be IB but don't want to get my hopes up. I'll test on Friday (10dpo) if AF doesn't arrive. I've had "symptoms" before and been left disappointed and all of the symptoms now (although quite strong) can be explained away with holiday excesses!

Don't seem to be spotting any more - just the once. I wish someone would develop a HPT that would work from the day of conception!!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, hope it's IB for you Chatty! :dust:


----------



## clare79

ttcpostvr said:


> this is our 9th cycle.
> normally we wouldn't be trying any fertility meds, but i was dx with lymphoma that will most likely recur in the next 2-4 years, so oncologist wants us to get pg as soon as possible!

im sorry to hear about your dx, fx that you get that bfp soon...............we are using the preeseed and softcups cos when hubby had his op they told us that afetr 9 months scarring can occur and if that was to happen it would be unlikely we would fall pregnant naturally... :hugs:


----------



## clare79

hi girls, what is ib???


----------



## chattyB

Hi Clare, IB is implantation bleeding - happens when the egg implants in the uterus around 6+ days past ovulation.

Temp was up again today at 36.4 - so above the cover line. Feeling pretty weak and shaky again this morning, knackered despite 10 hrs sleep last night and I've now got spots. SPOTS!! (well, 1 on my forehead, one by my ear). Feel like a teenager and concealer isn't concealing very well. 8dpo so no use testing yet - will hold out til the weekend.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck and baby dust to you Chatty....:dust::dust::dust:

AFM, I have broke down and started testing early, and this month I have a different brand of IC, these ones have the blue handles with HCG written on them in a light blue color, and I got what looks like a BFP this morning, BUT... as you girls know I had problems with the Pink handled IC's with the HCG written on them in the red/pink color last month and it turned out I wasnt pregnant, so I am not excited or anything yet... I am having a hard time believing it.... :wacko: I did 5 IC's and they were all positive so who knows...

Anyways here is a link to the thread if anyone wants to look and tell me what you think??....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-ic-w-fmu-pg-2-bfp-should-not-trust-ic-2.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChattyB- I hope this is it for you! Sending you lots :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Ooh chattyB and wannabe, FX for you!

:dust: to all! Hope everyone's OK! 

xx


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> Hi Clare, IB is implantation bleeding - happens when the egg implants in the uterus around 6+ days past ovulation.
> 
> Temp was up again today at 36.4 - so above the cover line. Feeling pretty weak and shaky again this morning, knackered despite 10 hrs sleep last night and I've now got spots. SPOTS!! (well, 1 on my forehead, one by my ear). Feel like a teenager and concealer isn't concealing very well. 8dpo so no use testing yet - will hold out til the weekend.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

hiya chattyB thank you..


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> Good luck and baby dust to you Chatty....:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> AFM, I have broke down and started testing early, and this month I have a different brand of IC, these ones have the blue handles with HCG written on them in a light blue color, and I got what looks like a BFP this morning, BUT... as you girls know I had problems with the Pink handled IC's with the HCG written on them in the red/pink color last month and it turned out I wasnt pregnant, so I am not excited or anything yet... I am having a hard time believing it.... :wacko: I did 5 IC's and they were all positive so who knows...
> 
> Anyways here is a link to the thread if anyone wants to look and tell me what you think??....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-ic-w-fmu-pg-2-bfp-should-not-trust-ic-2.html

:thumbup: i see the line:) fx the tests are ok and not a bad batch.. when are you doing another test?


----------



## sapphire1

I couldn't see a line on the first pics you put on wannabe, but I can see lines on the ICs! FX this is it for you :dust: :dust: :dust:

Maybe the VR wags will get a couple of BFPs this month! :dust:


----------



## ababytogether

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all well

Wannabe I can see all the lines on your tests in your other thread, fingers crossed for you

How many DPO's are you?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for looking at my testing thread girls.....:flower:

I am about 11 DPO today, CD 22 just like my Halloween ticker says...:winkwink:
I am probably just going to use the IC's for now to feed my POAS addiction, since it is still early, and until AF is late and than I will probably retest on an Answer early results test.. wish me luck girls... :thumbup:


----------



## chattyB

Question for you ladies!

I'm 9dpo today and have had several symptoms that have made me suspicious - waking up at 7am with another temp raise and feeling SO hungry it made me nauseous was the last straw, soooo I caved, tested .... and got myself a BFN. I'm so annoyed with myself!! While I was stick dipping, I thought "what the hell, in for a penny" ect ect (no pun intended!) and did an OPK too

HPT = BFN
OPK = a feint but definitely there second line.

Is the OPK just picking up residual LH or are they more sensitive to LH/HGC than the IC HPT? I've never tried using OPKs after Ovs detected so I don't know if this is "normal".

The IC HTP is a thin cardboard strip with a green handle and HGC printed in black if this helps!

:sitting in my dream pregnancy bubble until AF shows!:

Babydust!!


----------



## sapphire1

Not sure Chatty, but if I have used OPKs as preggo tests they're usually only one line. They do say that they're not reliable preggo tests because they may show 2 lines anyway and that the test line needs to be darker than the control - but I'm guessing that's when you'd get a visible line on an hpt anyway. 9dpo is super early - plenty of time for your bfp! When was your IB bleeding? I think it takes about 4 days or so for HCG to be released after implantation, and even then a bfp might not show straight away. :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

I was spotting on cd7 so only 2 days ago. I feel so stupid - I KNOW that 9dpo is too early to test, even 10dpo is hit or miss with most people lol.

I'm so ready for my BFP that any time I see 2 lines on anything my heart races lol. I've got everything crossed that those 2 lines might be on my HPT in a few days. I hate the TWW - all that anticipation and hope and then (so far) crushing disappointment. Oh well, I've got a few more days to dream yet!


----------



## sapphire1

Don't feel stupid chick, we all do it! I even POAS after AF has shown or at any random times :blush:


----------



## tallybee

^WSS!

We've all obsessed over POAS. I have everything crossed for you ladies!

You have all probably seen this peeonastick site, but for those who haven't, it's written by a really helpful lady with masses of info about sticks we pee on! Here is the page about OPKs as HPTs :)


----------



## chattyB

Thanks guys! I've given myself a quick slap today - i'm not gonna get myself in a state with the am I, aren't I. Nothing I do now will change the results in a few days so I'm taking the "what will be, will be" attitude from today .... and trying not to over think everything!

When's everyone else testing? How do your tests look today Wannabee?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, Sorry about the BFN hun.... :hugs: :hugs:

Have you ever had implantation bleeding or spotting after you Ovulated in your cycle before or is this the first time this has happened to you??

I wouldnt depend on the OPK's for anything other than ovulation, just because when I use OPK's after I ovulate i will always have a faint second line on them the entire month...I have also had my OPK turn positive right before my AF arrived and I know sometimes before AF arrives you can get an LH surge.. so in conclusion I wouldnt put much stock into what the OPK says and would just use an HPT. I got everything crossed for you hun since you still have time to get your BFP!!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun... :dust: :dust:

i did update my testing thread today with a new test....:thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChattyB - It might be too early for you to test! FX that it turns into a :bfp: in the next few days.

Wannabe - I can see the line..... :happydance:

AFM, I start another round of IUI. I'm taking 150 mg of Clomid:saywhat: I thought that was a lot but I guess the dr knows best. I go in for an u/s next friday! FX we have more than one follicle... :dust: to all of us!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happybunny, Good luck with your next round of IUI, I really hope it finally brings you your BFP!!!... :dust::dust:

Is this your first cycle using clomid in combination with your IUI?? I know they usually start most ladies out on 100mg of clomid when they first start IUI, just from what I have read around the threads from girls that have had it done... But like you said if the DR thinks that is how much you need than I would assume that is what they think is best for you as an individual....


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Happybunny!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck HappyBunny!

I'm not testing early this cycle, it drives me too crazy :wacko: I have no idea where I am in my cycle, but it's somewhere in the 2WW.


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck HappyBunny!
> 
> I'm not testing early this cycle, it drives me too crazy :wacko: I have no idea where I am in my cycle, but it's somewhere in the 2WW.

Good luck and baby dust to you Sapphire!!! :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-4.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> @Happybunny, Good luck with your next round of IUI, I really hope it finally brings you your BFP!!!... :dust::dust:
> 
> Is this your first cycle using clomid in combination with your IUI?? I know they usually start most ladies out on 100mg of clomid when they first start IUI, just from what I have read around the threads from girls that have had it done... But like you said if the DR thinks that is how much you need than I would assume that is what they think is best for you as an individual....

No this is not my first one. I have PCOS so meds seem to be the only way I can ovulate. My first two were 50 mg and made me ovulate late. Last month it was 100 mg and now we are jumping to 150 mg. I wonder if it has anything to do with DH count being higher! 100 mg only gave me one follicle and I want more than that so I'm drinking lots of water. I hear that water helps the follies grow.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck HappyBunny!
> 
> I'm not testing early this cycle, it drives me too crazy :wacko: I have no idea where I am in my cycle, but it's somewhere in the 2WW.

I know how you feel! I drive myself nuts counting every symptom and looking it up as an early pregnance sign. I told DH we are not testing early. 

Yay....for being in the 2WW! Did you have any symptoms with your last pregnancy?


----------



## sapphire1

HappyBunnyAB said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck HappyBunny!
> 
> I'm not testing early this cycle, it drives me too crazy :wacko: I have no idea where I am in my cycle, but it's somewhere in the 2WW.
> 
> I know how you feel! I drive myself nuts counting every symptom and looking it up as an early pregnance sign. I told DH we are not testing early.
> 
> Yay....for being in the 2WW! Did you have any symptoms with your last pregnancy?Click to expand...

From what I can remember I didn't have really obvious symptoms before I got my bfp, but I was really thirsty which was unusual. I think the symptoms started afterwards - super tired and lots of cramps and tummy pains mainly. I've had more symptoms in the months I haven't been pregnant :dohh: 

Mind you, I've been feeling a bit nauseous tonight and my mind's been running overtime - I'll never learn :haha: :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

Sounds promising Sapphire! GL huni!


----------



## chattyB

:(. 10dpo and tested with IC this a.m. BFN

I know I'm not out until the witch shows but due to the fact I woke with a sore throat and streaming nose, I'm pretty sure many of my "symptoms" have been a run up to a cold and not a BFP.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## wannabeprego

Good morning girls... Well I retested this morning and check out my IC's on page 6!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-bfp-ic-pg-2-ic-pg-5-new-ic-pg6-bfp-6.html

What do you girls think... ????


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> :(. 10dpo and tested with IC this a.m. BFN
> 
> I know I'm not out until the witch shows but due to the fact I woke with a sore throat and streaming nose, I'm pretty sure many of my "symptoms" have been a run up to a cold and not a BFP.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?

Awww, hun...I am so sorry about your BFN!!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:hugs: :hugs: ChattyB I'm sorry hun.


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> Good morning girls... Well I retested this morning and check out my IC's on page 6!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-bfp-ic-pg-2-ic-pg-5-new-ic-pg6-bfp-6.html
> 
> What do you girls think... ????

:hugs::thumbup: congratulations thast looks as definite bfp to me..


----------



## tallybee

Sorry chatty :hugs:

Wannabe those look pos to me! Hope it is!!

xx


----------



## clare79

tallybee said:


> Sorry chatty :hugs:
> 
> Wannabe those look pos to me! Hope it is!!
> 
> xx




chattyB said:


> :(. 10dpo and tested with IC this a.m. BFN
> 
> I know I'm not out until the witch shows but due to the fact I woke with a sore throat and streaming nose, I'm pretty sure many of my "symptoms" have been a run up to a cold and not a BFP.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?

Fx chattyb. You might be testing too early. You can't be sure until af shows. When is it due?


----------



## chattyB

Hmmm I'm not too sure this month! I usually have 24/25 day cycles and Ov on cd14 .... This cycle I Ovd on cd11 so not sure if that means AF is also due 3 days earlier or just that I'm going to have a longer luteal phase. If AF arrives on time, it's due 1st/2nd November.

I've still got my fingers crossed and hoping AF stays away.


Wannabee - those tests are definitely positive hun! Congratulations!!


----------



## clare79

Chattyb what does the luteal phase mean?? I've seen it mentioned a few times but don't understand what it means. I rhink I'm ovulating this weekend so I'm dreading the ttc afterwards. I'm using softcups and pressed and I'm hoping I get a bfp. 


Tally. Hows married life hunny??


----------



## chattyB

The luteal phase is the period between the end of ovulation and the start of the next period. Ie, in a 28 day cycle with Ov at cd14 (cycle day 14), the luteal phase lasts for 14 days before the new cycle starts. It's also commonly known as the TWW (two week wait).

Good luck catching that egg Clare! FXd this is your month!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty. 10dpo is still early though - remember at least 4 days after IB to get a bfp! You've still got time hun. Cold symptoms are also pregnancy symptoms for a lot of ladies too...

Wannabe - they look :bfp: to me! :happydance:

:dust: to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend...:flower:.. Is anyone doing anything for Halloween?:winkwink:

Yesterday I picked up some pumpkins to carve and hopefully DH and me can get to them soon. I noticed pumpkins were really expensive and the selection wasnt so great this year, but I managed to get two good size ones for 11 bucks, at .49 cents a pound... Another place was charging between 10 to 15 bucks for just one large pumpkin, which I thought was way to expensive. DH and me have vampire costumes, fangs, wigs and makeup to go out tonight as vampires but the weather has turned to shit and we have a Noreaster heading this way, so it is raining, windy cold and nasty, and than later tonight the rain is going to turn to snow which is when we would be heading out to a night club costume party... I am so pissed because i am not sure if I want to risk driving in nasty weather and snow to go out, But at the same time I was really looking forward to going out tonight in our costumes and dancing the night away... I am trying to make up my mind about what me and DH should do.. This is the first time I ever remember it snowing on Halloween weekend.. Yes it is always cold, rainy and nasty...But never friggen snow???:shrug:


So, I am feeling like shit today about the weather and my HPT's, I did a FRER with FMU this morning and the second line is so faint and barely there.....sigh. My IC's were still positive even though they looked lighter, I did update my HPT thread in the gallery this morning if anyone wants to look as well... And since the IC's were so dark yesterday I thought for sure that the FRER would be nice and dark.. so now I am nervous that AF is going to crash the party, and that I am falling victim to another chemical pregnancy or faulty IC's again.. it sucks...:growlmad:


----------



## sapphire1

I'm not doing anything for Halloween. It's not all that popular in the UK, people do have parties but not on a grand scale. I hope the weather turns better so you can go to your party.

:hugs: on the FRER. I have to be honest and say that I couldn't see a line, but I am really rubbish at line spotting and other ladies can see one. I suppose you can only be sure by waiting a couple of days and taking another FRER. FX for you, I hope it is your bfp and it's just going to show a little later. :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

girls, the :witch: got me.... :cry:

I honestly dont know what the hell happened this month with my IC's maybe a chemical pregnancy, :shrug: I was so sure this was finally going to be it.. it is so confusing to me and upsetting, i just dont know what to think anymore.. Apparently I cant trust any IC'a at all ever... It sucks pretty majorly... I had a good cry this afternoon and have been depressed and PMSey all day... sigh....blah....:cry:...

Weather was crap,we got hail, rain and snow, lots of wind, a few states next to me declared states of emergency and alot of people lost power from the storm, so me and DH didnt go out for halloween.. so today turned out to be a major crap day....:cry:


----------



## cjones82

So sorry wannabe you really aren't having much luck with those tests are you? Fingers crossed for next month. Well we are now back off our holiday and I'm all full up with a cold :-( I guess that's what you get for staying in a caravan by the sea at the end of October lol. I think I am 7dpo all symptoms I had have gone apart from my sore boobs, I was having loads of lotion cm until yesterday and then it just stopped, the last few months I have had spotting around 5-7 dpo but nothing this month not sure if that's good or bad but I'm sure time will tell, we have ordered some maca to try next month and will be trying things out of my book that's if the :witch: gets me next Sunday. 
:dust: to all xx


----------



## chattyB

That damn witch has been busy! Must be holloween, she got me too :(. I've had the strangest cycle this month. I'm usually 24/25 days and like clockwork - last month AF was 27, this cycle was 22. Very weird. Feeling upbeat and positive now! This is the start of the cycle that could bring my BFP and I'm determined to stay positive and look forwards.

I'm so sorry Wannabee :hugs: I can't believe it happened again :(. Maybe it's worth seeing the Dr, showing him your pics of tests from the 2 cycles. Have you had 21 day blood tests? Could it be that you're conceiving but your progesterone levels are low? It might be worth asking him to do a blood test for HGC when AF has finished as sometimes HGC can be produced in other conditions (rare but worth checking out)

:hugs: I'm thinking of you


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Wannabe, I'm so sorry hun. I agree with Chatty, perhaps get it investigated? It's odd that all those ICs could be faulty. I only ever get a stark white test, I've never had a line, except in the evap I got last month.

:hugs: to Chatty too. It seemed so promising too. Have you tested again just in case? I bled for 9 days when I was pregnant with Holly, and it was only a teeny bit lighter than proper AF.

I think AF is on the way for me too, just had some pre AF spotting.

FX for you CJ, hope this is your lucky month!

Surely one of the lovely VR wags will get their bfp before the year is out :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Thanks Sapphire, I didn't bother testing this morning as it was pretty obvious aunt flo had set up camp. If it stops or I still have "symptoms" in a few days, I'll test again, but at the moment I'm convinced that I'm now cd1. 

FXd for you that she stays away! 

I'm sorry she got you too CJ :(


----------



## tallybee

So sorry the witch came to you chatty and wannabe :hugs:

We're not really doing anything for Hallowe'en, the kids went to their school fancy dress disco, we've got a couple of pumpkins for carving (come on DH get started!!:rofl:) and a themed bucket of sweets for any trick-or-treaters that knock on the door! Apart from that we'll just be a normal day :)

Something made me smile yesterday, my new bank card and cheque book with Mrs. on them came through the post! :happydance: The small things that make me happy!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi lovely ladies! :wave:
I hope that you are all ok! I dont get on here much these days but try and keep up and read on here when I can. It's great to see so many of you using this group and seeing all the great help and advice you give each other! :thumbup:

Its great to see so many new users and if any of you wish to be added to the front page, then please send me a personal message and I'll be happy to add you.

lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: your way!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for all of the kind words ladies....:flower:

@Chatty, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you to hun...:hugs: :hugs:

I am thinking that these have to be chemical pregnancies too, I just cant see all of these IC'e being faulty in so many different brands...it just makes no sense... :shrug: I will have to talk to my DR hopefully soon and see if she will do bloods later in my cycle to look at my progesterone levels...I mentioned it to her before briefly but she didnt originally want to test me for it because when I do the IUI she was saying you are on all of the fertility drugs so it helps those levels....So I might have to pull teeth and really push her to be able to get her to check those levels for me just from what she said to me the first time i mentioned it to her in our initial consultation... 

I am feeling a little better today, but man yesterday was ruff.. My mom is down visiting and I didnt want her to see me upset, so I literally hid out in my bedroom with the door closed and had a good cry for an hour and I was moping around all day and my mom asked me if I was okay because I seemed sad, and I didnt want to talk about it because it would make me cry...:cry: I am still sad today but I am holding it together better today, tomorrow I have to drive my mom back home, and it is about a 6 hour drive so that is how I will spend my day tomorrow.....


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. I hope you start to feel better soon :flower:

Ooh Tally, new married name bank card and cheque book :laugh2:


----------



## chattyB

I must admit - I'm rubbish at arranging the change of name stuff lol. My bank details are in my married name but I never got around to changing my drivers license or passport - oooppps!


----------



## sapphire1

I didn't change my passport either :haha:

Well that evil :witch: has been busy this Halloween. That's me got too :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

sapphire1 said:


> I didn't change my passport either :haha:
> 
> Well that evil :witch: has been busy this Halloween. That's me got too :wacko:

:hugs: I'm sorry she got you too :(


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks Chatty. It's kind of spooky how we all got hit at the same time :wacko:


----------



## cjones82

She hasn't got me yet, but I don't hold out much hope of a bfp this month, I feel rubbish but that's this bluming cold I have DH had it last week and has past it on to me. I think a day in bed is on order for me tomorrow with the kiddies back at school :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

I really hope she stays away for you CJ! It's horrible with the cold - hope you're on the mend quickly. A duvet day sounds brilliant lol

Babydust!!


----------



## tallybee

That witch has been busy eh, sorry to hear that! Hope you feel better soon CJ. FX!

I have given up even paying attention to 'symptoms' as they seem to be completely random and meaningless TBH... so we'll just have to wait and see what happens.

xxx

:dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Evening ladies. My AF went a bit weird so I did an hpt. There's a really faint line on it, but I'm still bleeding a bit so I don't know what to think :wacko: I put a pic in the hpt gallery and other people see the line, and have done an IC since which still had a line, but a lot lot lighter and barely visible...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

sapphire1 said:


> I didn't change my passport either :haha:
> 
> Well that evil :witch: has been busy this Halloween. That's me got too :wacko:

:hugs: I'm sorry she got you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

cjones82 said:


> She hasn't got me yet, but I don't hold out much hope of a bfp this month, I feel rubbish but that's this bluming cold I have DH had it last week and has past it on to me. I think a day in bed is on order for me tomorrow with the kiddies back at school :happydance:

CJ I hope you feel better. Maybe a day in bed will make you feel better. Whenever I feel I'm getting sick I go home and take my vitamin C and orange juice jump in bed and sleep. I feel better the next day.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

sapphire1 said:


> Evening ladies. My AF went a bit weird so I did an hpt. There's a really faint line on it, but I'm still bleeding a bit so I don't know what to think :wacko: I put a pic in the hpt gallery and other people see the line, and have done an IC since which still had a line, but a lot lot lighter and barely visible...

That looks like a :bfp: to me! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks HappyBunny. I want to wait to make sure it gets darker, what with this pesky bleeding. I feel a bit bad though if it is a bfp, like I'm jumping the queue because it will be vr baby #2. I think you ladies deserve it more than me :nope:


----------



## chattyB

Don't be daft! It's amazing news! I'm so happy for you hun, that's a BFP for sure!

Feel like dancing around the room on your behalf :)


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks Chatty. I suppose if it is a bfp, it will give other VR wags some hope that VRs do work :D


----------



## chattyB

Have u tested again this morning sapphire? 

STICK LITTLE BEAN!!!!


----------



## cjones82

Looking good sapphire!! Let us know when you test again :happydance:
Well i caved and have ordered some tests but they wont be here until tomorrow, not sure why, I dont feel it this month but that could just be because im so full up with cold thats the only thing on my mind, the only symptom i have is my boobs are still really sore, they are every month but this month its worse. Well yesterday i spent the whole day in bed and started to feel a little better, have got the adoption social worker coming round today so i suppose i should really get up today and do the house work lol hope everyone is well :dust: to all xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

sapphire1 said:


> Thanks HappyBunny. I want to wait to make sure it gets darker, what with this pesky bleeding. I feel a bit bad though if it is a bfp, like I'm jumping the queue because it will be vr baby #2. I think you ladies deserve it more than me :nope:

oh geez. our time will come when the time is right. in the meantime, we will all jump for joy for you. 

if anything, its GREAT news to those of us looking forward to experiencing :bfp: #2 post VR!


----------



## ttcpostvr

today (well last night, i'm working nights) i took my last clomid pill.
thursday i will go for a follicle scan to see how many little eggies are maturing.
i feel as if i have felt some slight twinges on both sides as if i am developing eggies from both ovaries. 
we will see if i'm right on thursday!

ugh... i hate tww's! wait to ovulate, wait to test, wait to ovulate, wait to test. 

BLAH!!!! i just want to wait 9 months for a baby and be done!


----------



## chattyB

CJ - I hope this is your month too! Sapphires bean needs a VR wags cousin lol. I'll be stalking and waiting for your "OMG, Two lines" post ;)

TTC - good luck huni! FXd that there are lots of mature follies in there and you'll be posting BFP news in 3 weeks too! (... I'll be stalking you too!)

On my to do list today, I'm planning on writing to Santa. All I want for Xmas this year is my BFP! I hope he's not seen all of the naughty stuff I've been doing ;)


----------



## cjones82

[email protected], i never thought of writing to santa, what a great idea im stealing your idea and i to am going to write to him lol. Is it to early to start listening to christmas songs?? i was feeling all christmassy while laying in bed yesterday. I suppose i should really buy my sons birthday present tho lol its his birthday in 10 days, its a strange one he will be 11 on the 11/11/11 all the 1s would be so nice if for his birthday i could tell him we are expecting a brother or sister for him


----------



## chattyB

Now THAT is a great birthday!! My sons is 11 too - he'll be 12 on the 5th Jan. My daughter was also a winter baby (28th Dec) and my youngest is a September babe. It appears I either fall pregnant or give birth around Xmas .... Let's hope this time's no different! 

It's a long running joke that I never got chocolate eggs for Easter, only fertilised ones haha (hence Xmas babies!).


----------



## cjones82

Fingers crossed for you. That must be where i am going wrong i get chocolate eggs at easter :-( lol


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks ladies :flower:

I tested with a frer this morning, and this is what I got...

:dust: to all, I need some VR wag bump buddies!
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cjones82

CONGRATULATIONS!!! you cant really argue with that now can you??
H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## sapphire1

Haha, not really! Thanks CJ :D


----------



## chattyB

Sorry hun, I don't see it, maybe test again in a few days??

Hahahahahahaha - I'm kidding of course. With lines that dark, i'd say you were 12dpo easily! :happydance:

I'm working hard on becoming your bump buddy.


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: Good to hear Chatty, get :sex: :laugh2:

How long have you got til testing CJ?


----------



## cjones82

Well I think I'm only 9dpo. Got a test here but dont want to waste it, got some cheap ones coming hopefully tomorrow but want to try and hold off until atleast Friday.


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, good luck! Hope you'll be joining me :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Ooooohhhh test time!! Fxd for you huni! I always start the cycle with good intentions like "I'm going to be calm and sensible and not test until I'm late .... And I will not symptom spot"

In reality, I get to 4dpo thinking every twinge is a sign ... then cave by 8/9dpo and earn myself a BFN for my troubles.

I have zero willpower :( 

Good luck huni - VR Wags are due a BFP or twelve :)


----------



## cjones82

im the same always say im not going to symptom spot but always do, im not to bad with the testing, i had refused to have tests in the house apart from one which i wont use until im about a week late but DH is feeling hopeful this month that is why i have bought a pack of 5 off the net, i just wish getting pregnant this time was a easy as when i got pregnant with my 2 sons.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

OMG - Sapphire---:wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

CJ & Chatty - You are next! Keep those :bfp: coming!

TTC - I'm having a scan on Friday! I hope we get some good follies. Good luck! FX for follies. I hear that drinking water helps them grow! So I've been drinking water all day long.

:dust: :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## Jungleland

I see 2 lines sapphire, no doubt about it! VR baby number 2 :dance: fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy. Good luck and baby dust to all the other BFP seekers xxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

ttcpostvr and HappyBunny - FX for some great follies! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## chattyB

Good luck with the scan on Friday Hun! Keep glugging that water! Hopefully we'll all be having a very happy but very sober Xmas this year!

I'm all excited tonight! I have a kitten buyer from one of my litters last year coming to visit with the kittens (now cats). It's the first time I've seen them since they left. :)

Babydust ladies!


----------



## cjones82

Sapphire I hope you will stay and keep in touch with us?? Good luck to all you lovely ladies that have different things going on this week. I might test Friday but will be absolutely gutted if I get a :bfn: I have been having a few cramps today but my main problem us my boobs they are soooooo sore they have never been this bad. :dust: to all xx


----------



## sapphire1

That's a good sign CJ :D

I'm not going to leave this thread til all the VR wags get their bfps!


----------



## cjones82

:happydance: good good glad you will stick around xx


----------



## chattyB

Sounds promising CJ!!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS TO *:wohoo: :wohoo:
*Sapphire1*
on her :bfp: 
A huge congratulations to you from me and all the VR WaGs!! :flower:
:dance::happydance::dance::happydance:

Congratulations Hunny! Let this be the start of many more :bfp:'s on here!!
Love and :dust: to you all!!

xx​


----------



## cjones82

Morning ladies, how is everyone? im still feeling rubbish, just when i thought my cold was going its come back :-( boobs still very sore and now im feeling hungry all the time, but putting that down to feeding a cold, at 6:30 this morning i was eating a danish pastry lol.
No sign of my tests in the post yet today which im thinking is a good thing as i have a feeling if they come i will cave and test lol.


----------



## sapphire1

Morning! Aw, hope you start to feel better soon CJ. Maybe it's a good sign though, lots of ladies have cold symptoms before their bfp.


----------



## cjones82

It would be nice if i got a bfp this month but really trying to not get my hopes up.


----------



## chattyB

Sore bbs and hungry? Danish pastries in the middle of the night??? 

That would've had me running to the 24hr tesco for a test! Lol

I'm feeling really sicky this morning .... I knew I shouldn't have had a drink on a school night. Serves me right.

How's everyone today??


----------



## cjones82

well i have just ordered myself one of those saliva ovulation test things, ready for next month, my maca still hasnt been delivered, wish it would hurry up so can get DH started on it, i will take it as well but want to get him on it asap. you ok chatty??


----------



## chattyB

FXd you'll have no need for the ovulation ferning microscope or the maca! What does the maca do? Hubby is taking wellman conception vitamins.

I'm going to start EPO 2000 and baby aspirin today .... and hubby won't know what's hit him this month. I will be "nympho porn queen" this cycle, in my quest for my BFP. I've been intrigued by the moonstone thread on the other board and I'm now wearing a rather fetching necklace .... It smacks of desperation, but hell! I'm now desperate hahaha

Has the postman been yet CJ?? Test woman TEST!!! :)


----------



## cjones82

:bfn: :-(


----------



## cjones82

im not completely sure what maca does i know it is supposed to increase sex drive and help improve sperm quality and motility, i was reading about baby asprin when i was on holiday it supposed to help with implantation.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Don't give up yet CJ! It's not over yet. It might be too soon to test. I agree with Sapphire on how people have gotten sick and then got their :bfp: I don't know what maca does, but I do take baby aspirins recommended by the dr. It helps with the linning of your uterus.

Chatty sounds like you are on a mission! :sex: FX for you!!


----------



## clare79

congratultions sapphire 1.. im so pleased and excited for you.. nim hoping i get one in about 10 days. im 4dpo now.. keeping my fxed.. 

havent been on in a while so just catching up now.


----------



## tallybee

OMG I look away from this thread and look what happens! 

CONGRATULATIONS Sapphire, you deserve it hon :wohoo:

Come on, we need some VR wag bump buddies for sapphire! Bring them on!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tallybee

Ooppps sorry double post :wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

Chatty the 'nympho porn queen' :rofl: Have fun! :laugh2:

It's early yet CJ, don't give up. The ICs I did had a ghost of a line on that looked like evaps. It was only the frer that had a proper line on. I actually had a bit of a cold in my 2WW, but it was weird and only lasted a couple of days - normally I have colds for a lot longer. Maca is supposed to be really good for TTC - I took it when I conceived Holly. It's great for men too - helps increase sperm quality and motility.

Thanks Clare and Tally :D

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Follicale scan in the am. Im starting to get nervous. My experience with clomid has been good thus far. No symptoms really, except, the night after my last pill I was having hot flashes, but nothing unbearable.

Hoping this will be the month I get pg so I can have a vr wag bump buddy! ;)


----------



## chattyB

Good luck ttcpostvr! I've got my fingers crossed for lots of follies!! Good luck huni, I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck ttcpostvr, hope the follie scan goes well! Glad the clomid is going well too :D


----------



## cjones82

Good luck!!
Well i have decided not to test today! i was getting alot of cramping last night at 10dpo and have woke up this morning with a bit of thrush sorry TMI. have got something to keep my mind occupied today, my DH went a bought me a kitten last night  we already have a cat but i have wanted a kitten for months. her name is Miggy and our other cat if Jaffa (boy) there has been alot of growling and hissing between the 2 so got to make sure they dont fight, they are both sleeping now tho so thought i would see what everyone is up to. Hope everyone is well. :dust: to all xx


----------



## sapphire1

*whispers* Psst CJ, I have got thrush :blush: Maybe it's a good sign for you?

Aww on your new Kitty, hope the pair of them get on well.


----------



## chattyB

Another possible good sign CJ?? Good luck with the kitten too huni! I love kittens. I breed Ragdoll Cats (look like hairy Siamese!) ... Fingers crossed either me or one of my mummy cats gets a BFP before Xmas lol

Has the bleeding stopped for you Sapphire?


----------



## cjones82

I hope its a good sign but not feeling it :-( but on a plus the maca was delivered today so will get DH on it today, im still looking as to if its ok for me to take in the 2ww anyone know? have opened the bottle to look at the size of the tablets (im not to good with big pills) and OMG it really stinks lol.


----------



## clare79

ttcpostvr goodluck hun
cjones82 fxed for you. i cant wait til i can start to test.im only 5dpo so got a wait yet:(


----------



## sapphire1

Not sure CJ, I think I would wait until the 2ww is over because you're not to take it during pregnancy. Best be on the safe side.

Yes, the bleeding has stopped thanks Chatty. Must have been breakthrough bleeding or something?


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 can i ask how long you were ttc for? and also how long ago was dh vr?


----------



## sapphire1

I was TTC for 6 cycles. When DH had the VR it was about 6 years post vasectomy. They were only able to re-attach one side though, due to the bodge job they made of his V.


----------



## chattyB

Great news about the bleeding Sapphire!!


----------



## chattyB

cjones82 said:


> I hope its a good sign but not feeling it :-( but on a plus the maca was delivered today so will get DH on it today, im still looking as to if its ok for me to take in the 2ww anyone know? have opened the bottle to look at the size of the tablets (im not to good with big pills) and OMG it really stinks lol.

Where did you get your maca from CJ? What dose are you planning on taking? I'm very tempted to get some too.

I would wait until you get your BFP/AF before starting - if you started today and got your BFP tomorrow, it would lead to a whole load of worry.

Good luck huni, really really hope that the test shows 2 lines tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## cjones82

We got our maca from ebay. they do sell it in holland and barrett but think it was quite expensive there though. Im not going to start taking it until i know im out but will get DH to start today, the capsules we have are 500mg so will start on 1 a day i think but we can up it later if we want. It would be shocking to see 2 lines on a test tomorrow but really im not holding out much hope :-( my gut is telling me its not my month.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

CJ - I read somewhere that you are not supposed to take it in the 2WW. I just can't remember where? I love cats! I have one and he is so spoil. 

ttpostvr - good luck today with your scan. I hope you have good size follicles.

Clare - good luck testing in the next few days. 

Hello Tally and Chatty how are you guys doing?

AFM, I have my scan tomorrow and if we have good size follicles then I'll do the trigger tomorrow and IUI on Saturday. At least that's the way we did it last time. I hope I do have follicles. The dr increased the clomid to 150 and I don't feel anything on my ovaries. I guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Happybunny! Keeping everything crossed for mature follies and that you can go ahead with IUI on Saturday! 


I'll be stalking you all and waiting for news of the next BFP! - hopefully the wait won't take too long!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck HappyBunny, I hope it all goes well!


----------



## ttcpostvr

I went to doc today for my scan. One follie on my left side with no visualization of my right ovary... so we don't know if I am going to ovulate from that side too. I ovulated from my left side last month so I am hoping there will be a little eggie come from the right side too.

If :devil: comes instead of a :bfp:, than I will have an hsg scan this coming cycle.

Hopefully, our thread will explode with :bfp:s VERY SOON!!!

Thanks for all of the encouragement ladies! You all rock!!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies! I hope DH has more :spermy: then the last time and I'm really hoping for more than one follicle! 

ttcpostvr - When is your IUI?


----------



## tallybee

Aw good luck everyone!

I can feel that witch is imminent for me... another month another AF :(

Still, it's fun trying :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: fingers crossed the witch stays away! 

I'm having a bleugh day today - cant get motivated at all!! I've got SO much to do but I'm the worlds greatest procrastinator. It'll get to 3pm and I'll panic lol.

Ho hum!


----------



## sapphire1

I know the feeling Chatty :haha:

FX ttcpost vr!

Hope the witch stays away for everyone

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Thank you ladies! I hope DH has more :spermy: then the last time and I'm really hoping for more than one follicle!
> 
> ttcpostvr - When is your IUI?

we are not doing IUI, yet. just using the clomid.

we are hoping to have success with just one more eggie being released.


unfortunately, i already feel negative about this cycle. and i'm in the middle of ovulation. idk y, but it is definitely disheartening. maybe it will at least make the tww a little easier.

gl and fx'd for you and everyone else this cycle!


----------



## clare79

I feel like I'm out this month too. Ive got 8 days to go til af due and I've got dull aches. :(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Think positive Clare, you're not out til the witch shows!


----------



## clare79

Tha


----------



## clare79

Thank you sapphire1. X


----------



## chattyB

Some say that cramps are a positive sign! FXd for you hun!


----------



## clare79

I hope so chatty. Thank you Hun.


----------



## clare79

I've been updating this on my I phone and it's not very good. I've deleted this thread loads of times.


----------



## chattyB

Hahaha I have the same problem - 99% of the time I'm on the phone!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Well I only have one follicle measuring 14 mm so its not big enough. The Dr likes them to be around 18 so I can trigger. I was really hoping to have my IUI on Saturday but my follicle is not big enough. The problem is that DH is out of town next week and he is not able to give me a fresh sample. So we are going to abandon this cycle and try again in December. She said my follicle will still mature so to have sex before DH goes out of town and hope that I get pregnant.


----------



## wannabeprego

@HappyBunny, I am sorry that you cant do your IUI this cycle.:hugs:.. I hope you can get your BFP the old fashioned way....:hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle....:dust: :dust:


AFM,I am trying to spend less time on B&B for a little while, I think at least until I am ready to finally move forward with the IUI procedure. After last month's cycle I realized how depressed TTC was making me, As you girls know my mom was down visiting, and when we were at the gardens we visited there was tons of women with babies everywhere and pregnant bellies, and I was holding back tears, literally... Than when my period came on Halloween day my mom was asking me if I was sad, and I didnt want her to see me upset so I didnt say, I ended up locking myself in my bedroom and cried for about an hour, and spent that entire day holding back tears.. long story short I was becoming majorily depressed to the point where it was affecting my daily life... Halloween was a bust because of the Noreaster and shitty weather, so me and DH didnt end up going out to a night club in our vampire costumes, so it was a horrible weekend for me....

So as a result, I am refocusing my energy on other things and currently I am doing the "Special K Challenge" and so far it is going really good. My short term goal is to shed some pounds and be smoking hot in my New Years eve dress. 

https://www.specialk.com/challenge/reso

Plus my sister and me have a bet going that the two of us both loose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving, so that when we see eachother if we have both met our goals than we are going to go shopping together as a special treat and she will buy me a new outfit. So I think that is pretty good motivation. :thumbup: My entire family gets together at my brother's house in Boston for Thanksgiving.

I also felt like part of my problem was spending to much timme on B&B and obsessing over everything.... So I wont be coming on B&B as much anymore, but I will check in every once and a while just to see how all of you lovely ladies are doing because you have been such great friends to me:flower:... I just need to try to preserve my sanity right now and refocus my energy, TTC has really been kicking my ass and I need a vacation from it..

I am doing 50 mg of clomid this cycle, days 3-7 because I was hoping that the HSG may have opened up my one good tube so the clomid might help us get our BFP this month, but I am promising myself that i will not to obsess over TTC this month and not doing the early testing anymore either...

Tonight me and DH are going to check out a haunted attraction together since this is the last weekend for Halloween attractions.... This place was featured on Ghost Hunters, it is Pennhurst Asylum, it used to be a mental insitution back in the days, and I think it will be super scary, because it is really supposed to be haunted....and of course I love scary stuff, so i think it will be fun....LOL.... :blush: :haha: 

This is where we are going...

https://pennhurstasylum.com/flash/index.htm

Here is a video about it from Ghost Hunters, Part 1 of 3 videos....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULKNwD-fzik&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL591228E1122F56C4

I hope all of you wonderful girls are having a great weekend so far!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/weekend_flower.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Clare & ttcpostVR, good luck and baby dust to you ladies... I hope you get your BFP's this cycle!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> @HappyBunny, I am sorry that you cant do your IUI this cycle.:hugs:.. I hope you can get your BFP the old fashioned way....:hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle....:dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM,I am trying to spend less time on B&B for a little while, I think at least until I am ready to finally move forward with the IUI procedure. After last month's cycle I realized how depressed TTC was making me, As you girls know my mom was down visiting, and when we were at the gardens we visited there was tons of women with babies everywhere and pregnant bellies, and I was holding back tears, literally... Than when my period came on Halloween day my mom was asking me if I was sad, and I didnt want her to see me upset so I didnt say, I ended up locking myself in my bedroom and cried for about an hour, and spent that entire day holding back tears.. long story short I was becoming majorily depressed to the point where it was affecting my daily life... Halloween was a bust because of the Noreaster and shitty weather, so me and DH didnt end up going out to a night club in our vampire costumes, so it was a horrible weekend for me....
> 
> So as a result, I am refocusing my energy on other things and currently I am doing the "Special K Challenge" and so far it is going really good. My short term goal is to shed some pounds and be smoking hot in my New Years eve dress.
> 
> https://www.specialk.com/challenge/reso
> 
> Plus my sister and me have a bet going that the two of us both loose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving, so that when we see eachother if we have both met our goals than we are going to go shopping together as a special treat and she will buy me a new outfit. So I think that is pretty good motivation. :thumbup: My entire family gets together at my brother's house in Boston for Thanksgiving.
> 
> I also felt like part of my problem was spending to much timme on B&B and obsessing over everything.... So I wont be coming on B&B as much anymore, but I will check in every once and a while just to see how all of you lovely ladies are doing because you have been such great friends to me:flower:... I just need to try to preserve my sanity right now and refocus my energy, TTC has really been kicking my ass and I need a vacation from it..
> 
> I am doing 50 mg of clomid this cycle, days 3-7 because I was hoping that the HSG may have opened up my one good tube so the clomid might help us get our BFP this month, but I am promising myself that i will not to obsess over TTC this month and not doing the early testing anymore either...
> 
> Tonight me and DH are going to check out a haunted attraction together since this is the last weekend for Halloween attractions.... This place was featured on Ghost Hunters, it is Pennhurst Asylum, it used to be a mental insitution back in the days, and I think it will be super scary, because it is really supposed to be haunted....and of course I love scary stuff, so i think it will be fun....LOL.... :blush: :haha:
> 
> This is where we are going...
> 
> https://pennhurstasylum.com/flash/index.htm
> 
> Here is a video about it from Ghost Hunters, Part 1 of 3 videos....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULKNwD-fzik&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL591228E1122F56C4
> 
> I hope all of you wonderful girls are having a great weekend so far!!!!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/weekend_flower.gif

thankyou. i hope you keep positive and goodluck with this cycle. will keep my fxed for you. im glad you have something else to focus on cos they say thats when you will fall pregnant when you not trying so hard, i know its not easy though. xx


----------



## chattyB

I know exactly what you mean wannabe - you get completely overtaken with TTC before you realise it. Sometimes you need to step back and concentrate on something else for a while. I really hope you get your BFP soon huni, don't be a stranger!!

Happybunny - I'm sorry you're not able to do IUI this cycle :(. Maybe you'll get lucky and Ov before your hubby goes away. Fxd that this is your month!

I finished my last dose of soy last night (cd2-6) and my monitor went straight to a high reading this morning - its definitely making a difference as I wasn't getting high readings until cd11/12 before! Last cycle, I started getting high readings at cd8 and peak on cd10, I think this cycle will be much the same. Before I started soy, I wasn't detecting a peak on the monitor at all!

I'll probably be Oving around the time of the full moon - Fxd the theory is true that more woman concieve when the Ov during the full moon than at any other time of the month ... I'm hoping my moonstone pendant does its thing!!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. I think you're right to take some time out, TTC takes over your life in a way you can't imagine. You've had such a tough time of late, I wish I could come and give you big squishy hugs and tell you it will all be better. Hope you have a great weekend, and as Chatty said, don't be a stranger :hugs:

:hugs: HappyBunny, sorry your follie wasn't big enough to go ahead with your IUI. FX you get a natural bfp.

Sounding promising Chatty, :dust: to you!

Where's CJ, haven't seen her for a couple of days.

I started bleeding again today, so am getting a bit concerned. Will have to see how it pans out :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Saphire, Thanks for the hugs hun...:flower:

I am very sorry about the bleeding you are experiencing, I hope it is just some minimal bleeding that doesnt last and that your little bean will be okay... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that everything is going to be alright hun...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Thank you wannabe :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Oh no Sapphire! How are you hun? Hopefully it's just the same as what happened with Holly and everythings ok.

Had the strangest BFP dream last night .... I'd have been all excited if it had happened after Ov, but I've still got a few days to go. :D


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, maybe your dream's a premonition Chatty? :D

The bleeding's stopped again now. I've just been chilling and taking it easy.


----------



## chattyB

That's great news Sapphire! 

I could seriously cry just now :(. Hubby's going away on business on Tuesday morning, back Thursday night ... Guess who's due to Ov on Wednesday??? I Ovd on cd11 last cycle, cd11 is Wednesday :(

I'm crossing everything that I'll Ov late on cd12 :(. 

I'll be keeping him prisoner during my December cycle I think lol


----------



## sapphire1

Oh dear Chatty. Not sure if I've said before, but my DH works away every other week. He wasn't here when I would have ovulated, but we DTD every day in the week he was here. Must have worked! It's good to have a reserve of sperm waiting, so just get BDing like crazy before he goes, and when he gets back, for good measure :D


----------



## ababytogether

Brilliant news Sapphire, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months

Just wanted to ask, I have already had a posititive ovulation test, and a negative after I ovulated and I tested again this am to double check and it is positive so now I dont have a clue what is going on

Any help or anyone had the same??


----------



## chattyB

How many DPO are you huni? It could be that you didn't ovulate after the first + test and your body is now trying again OR if you're close to AF, an OPK could be detecting HGC. It's also quite common for women to get 2 lines on a OPK approaching AF (the estrogen surges midway through the 2WW)

Do you temp?


----------



## clare79

happybunny ang chattyb fxed for you both this month. 
sapphire1 how are you today? 
i had a dream last nite that i did a hpt and got a bfp was so wierd, ive got 6 days left til af and not sure if i should do i early test or not.


----------



## sapphire1

I am good today thanks Clare. Haven't had any more bleeding so hopefully it's all ok. Am getting a digi hpt just to make sure. Am still a bit paranoid lol.

Ooh how weird that you had a bfp dream too. Maybe it's a premonition like Chatty's? :D I found that testing too early drove me insane, but I totally understand the urge to POAS! :wacko: Good luck :dust:


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> I am good today thanks Clare. Haven't had any more bleeding so hopefully it's all ok. Am getting a digi hpt just to make sure. Am still a bit paranoid lol.
> 
> Ooh how weird that you had a bfp dream too. Maybe it's a premonition like Chatty's? :D I found that testing too early drove me insane, but I totally understand the urge to POAS! :wacko: Good luck :dust:

:thumbup: when are you doing the hpt? today? 
its wierd cos i woke up thinking am i really, however i quickly realised it was just a dream. im still keeping my fxed thou. 
i said i wouldnt test early but the days are long and it drives you crazy wondering am i or arent i everyday


----------



## chattyB

Ohhhh a BFP dream! Fxd this is your month Clare!! I had a BFP dream a few nights ago but I've not Ovd yet and hubby will be away on Ov day (unless it's late!). I was the same, woke up on a total high thinking it was real lol. It certainly felt real! I can remember it clearly - a BFP, very obvious, but on a blue dye test ... I even remember doubting it as it was a blue dye hahaha.

How are you feeling Sapphire? Sick as a dog?? GOOD!! Haha, let the MS commence! (horrible I know, but a brilliant sign that baby's doing great!)

:hugs: and lots of babydust to us mamas to be


----------



## clare79

i hope so chattyb, fxed we have quite a few bfp's for xmas, it would be great..


----------



## sapphire1

Not feeling too sick yet. Mainly tired lol. I'll buy a digi later and see how many weeks it says. I did another frer yesterday and still got 2 lines. I seem to be more paranoid about this one than I was with Holly :wacko:

It would be fantastic to have more vr wag bfps before the year is out! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> Not feeling too sick yet. Mainly tired lol. I'll buy a digi later and see how many weeks it says. I did another frer yesterday and still got 2 lines. I seem to be more paranoid about this one than I was with Holly :wacko:
> 
> It would be fantastic to have more vr wag bfps before the year is out!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

did you use softcups or preseed or nothing at all??
just wondering cos i used them the first time this ov and dh sa is very good..


----------



## chattyB

Lol I imagine I'll be the same when I get a BFP - the days will drag until I get to the end of the first tri. I'm sure everything will be fine sapphire - let us know about the digi!!

Clare, I started using softcups last cycle and started adding concieve+ this cycle. 

I'm all about being positive this cycle! I'm off for an amble around the countryside on the horse now .... After all, I won't be able to in a few weeks ... When I get my BFP :D


----------



## clare79

sapphire, i might have asked you this question before, sorry if i have.. did you use softcups n preeseed??


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, that sounds lovely Chatty - enjoy!

I didn't use softcups or preseed for this pregnancy. I did use preseed when I fell pregnant with Holly, no softcups though. I liked preseed, and I was sure it did the trick for me. I fell pregnant a lot quicker with Holly than I did with this one. x x


----------



## clare79

well i caved in.. i did a hpt i used a normal one, not one thats says it detects early nd got a bfn :( wish i never done it now but after my dream last nite i was sure i was pregnant.


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> Ooh, that sounds lovely Chatty - enjoy!
> 
> I didn't use softcups or preseed for this pregnancy. I did use preseed when I fell pregnant with Holly, no softcups though. I liked preseed, and I was sure it did the trick for me. I fell pregnant a lot quicker with Holly than I did with this one. x x

this was my first time using them both and was very hopeful especially after all the first time users success stories..


----------



## chattyB

Don't worry too much Clare - its still very early. Fxd for you huni


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> Don't worry too much Clare - its still very early. Fxd for you huni

thank you chatty thats what i have told myself.


----------



## tallybee

ooh sapphire do let us know what your digi says :D

All these bfp dreams too! I hope it comes true! 

I got witched yesterday, the most painful AF I've had in a while. Grr. No honeymoon baby for us after all :( Aw well another cycle...

xx


----------



## clare79

tallybee said:


> ooh sapphire do let us know what your digi says :D
> 
> All these bfp dreams too! I hope it comes true!
> 
> I got witched yesterday, the most painful AF I've had in a while. Grr. No honeymoon baby for us after all :( Aw well another cycle...
> 
> xx

aw sorry to hear about af tally.. my weddinbg anniversary was in august and i actuallky ov on that day.. i was hoping for a bfp then too


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you hun :( Hope you're not in too much pain.


----------



## ababytogether

Chatty... no I dont temp, infact I dont do much I am hoping to not get too into the whole trying to conceive routine and want to try and do it without too much thinking

I do, do ovualtion tests but I do not tell my husband as again the pressure becomes a bit too much

I am 99.9% confident I ovulated, the strip was very positive and I also had alot of EW CD on the day I was ovulating

I am thinking that I may have a faulty set of Strips

However things have now changed, I am not due to have my af arrive until the 15th so in 8 days time, I can usually predict it will arrive anytime from Sunday

I have just been to the toilet and wiped myself and have small amount of bright red blood, never ever in my life has this ever happened to me, I am like clockwork, have extremly sore boobs, but this happened last week on the approach to my af arriving but not a week early, I also have very sensitive nipples, I do not think I am pregnant as I have some dull aches, however I am more concerned that I have spotting more than a week early

Anyone else have this, I just worry as now I want to get pregnant the last thing I need is my cycles messing up for the first time

Me & my hubbie have been DTD every 2-3 days since I finished my last period


----------



## chattyB

Oooohhhh sounds very promising Hun! The spotting could be implantation bleeding, it's around the right time (6-10dpo). Sore bbs and cramps could also be indicators of early pregnancy.

It's possible that your OPK detected a second surge? It's worth noting that the luteal phase is pretty constant (ie always xx days long) if you aren't taking supplements such as B6 or Soy. ovulation days can change cycle to cycle. 

Fxd you'll get your BFP this cycle! Good luck huni!


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks Chatty, I just dont think it is, I dont even know how many DPO I am, so I dont want to risk testing, lol

I am trying to not to think that this could be it, I am more worried that its something else like my period playing havoc with me, now we are trying to conceive

I thought that implantation bleeding was pinky brown??

I really dont know what to think :-/


----------



## sapphire1

chattyB said:


> Oooohhhh sounds very promising Hun! The spotting could be implantation bleeding, it's around the right time (6-10dpo). Sore bbs and cramps could also be indicators of early pregnancy.

I agree, it could be a good sign! FX for you ababytogether :dust:

Sorry you got a bfn Clare, it is very early though so there's plenty of time to get your bfp.

:hugs: Tally, sorry the witch got you. FX for the next cycle.

:dust: to all!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ababytogether - I agree with the girls, it might be IB.

Clare - I'm sorry but it's not over yet.

Tally - I'm sorry she came and she's being painful! Mine has been painful lately and I don't know if it has to do with the infertility drugs.

Wannabeprego - I'm with you! I never thought that getting prego would be so difficult! Take your time babe! I hope you get your :bfp: soon! 

:dust: to everyone! I hope this next month is our month :dust:


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone

I want to think it could be but we all know when you get your hopes up and it comes crashing down

I now have brown discharge so it has stopped being red, and very little

The aches are coming and going but only when I think about it

Will test on Sunday if AF hasnt arrived as I will be 12DPO by then, thats if I can resist temptation, but I dont want to get a BFN for testing too early

Will keep you informed

xxxx


----------



## ttcpostvr

so. i went on thursday for my follicle scan. mature follicle Left ovary (no visualization of right ovary)... just a reminder of my situation. friday. ovulation pains left side. SWEET! :sex: wed, thurs, friday, sunday. anyway... my unvisualized right ovary feels as if it has been ovulating for 2-3 days now. (possibly, released 2 from right side). so seriously, 3 eggs released this month... if we dont catch one of them... i think i might just have to forfeit! i couldn't draw up a more perfect scenario!!!!

ababytogether--even brown discharge is a good thing! some ppl have brown discharge alone as their implantation bleeding! gl!

clare--hopefully you will get that :bfp: as it is still early!

tally--sorry about that mean :devil:. AF is so cruel sometimes. i've heard that fertility meds can make our cycles quite painful some months


Prayers for the VR WAG's!!!


----------



## chattyB

How are you this morning ladies?

TTcpostvr - that's awesome news! Fxd you catch those eggies!!
Clare - any news yet Hun? 
Ababytogetger - sounds even better!! I admire your patience! I always promise not to test early ... Then do it anyway!!

I'm feeling a little 'meep' today :(. Hubby left at stupid o'clock, right in the middle of my fertile period and doesn't get back until Thursday night - on a brighter note, my monitor was still at high this morning, meaning if I get peak tomorrow, I'll possibly Ov on Thursday ... There still could be an outside chance that he'll get home in time to catch that eggie! Not a happy bunny tho - apparently he has a business trip booked for a week at the start of December, right in my fertile period again!! Ggggrrrr!! Looks like I'll not be getting my BFP for Xmas after all :(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty. Sperm can live for up to 5 days, so it might not all be bad. I'm pretty sure DH wasn't here when I OV'd this cycle. Hopefully the little fellas are hanging on in there!

Great news ttcpostvr! Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## clare79

ive just done anothe test that says they detect early hormone and it was bfn aain:(
think im def out this time, im 9dpo today. 
thank you to all of you, your greatxx


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: it's still very early hun! Don't rule it out just yet ... There are plenty of women on here who test negative up to 11dpo and bingo, get their BFN the next day. All a negative test proves just now is that there's not enough hcg in your urine to be detected.

Thinking of ya! Good luck - I still have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, how is everyone? well im out :witch: got me early this month she came friday, but have been taking maca since friday, me and hubby are taking 2000mg a day so will wait and see if that helps. Sorry i havent been on here much DH broke my i phone the other day so have had to try and get on the laptop and with 4 kids here over the weekend that was impossible lol my saliva ovulation tester came over the weekend as well so will be giving that a go this month so much easier than poas every day, just hope it works. I have very much been getting into the christmas spirit the last few days, I LOVE CHRISTMAS so have dug out all my christmas music and have been making lists of what i need to start getting, have been looking for things to make (cook) my kitchen will be like a bakery over the next 6 weeks lol DH and kids will have so many treats to take to work and school. Well hope everyone is well, good luck to everyone.
:dust: :dust: and more :dust: xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you CJ. Hope the maca does the job. I haven't started thinking about xmas yet. I usually only start a couple of weeks before :dohh:

Clare, 9dpo is still really early. If you look at the back of a frer packet you'll see only about half of pregnant women will get a positive result that early. Hang on in there!

:dust:


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: that damn witch! Sorry she got you CJ :(


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry to hear about your results Clare but I agree with most try again in a couple of days, you are not out until the af arrive!!

Sorry also CJ, hopefully you will also get your BFP soon

There isnt much to report with me, no more blood, no more brown just creamy in colour rather than white, no more aches, more importantly no AF however I think my warning has come early this month and she will show at the weekend!!!

xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry CJ :hugs: darn :witch: she needs to stay away! So how does the saliva ovulation test work? Do you do it everyday? I love Christmas! I am so ready to start decorating!

Clare - It's way too soon to give up! A lot of ladies get negatives before turning into positives. FX :dust: for you!

Chatty - I know how you feel. But Sapphire is right, the sperm can live up to 5 days! :hugs: It's hard enough trying to get pregnant with a VR and to add travel time it makes it more difficult. Praying you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## cjones82

I will do it everyday after :witch: has gone, that way i got no chance of missing it lol may as well its reusable so dont have to worry about not having enough tests. 
Come on ladies lets all get lovely :bfp: for christmas!!

Happy bunny i wanted to put my tree up on sunday then i realised we dont have one lol we got rid of it when we moved, so off to buy one on the weekend hopefully


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

CJ have fun tree shoping! It's been cold in the mornings and it reminds me of Christmas morning. I can't wait!


----------



## chattyB

Morning ladies ... It looks like I could still be in with a chance this cycle! I had been expected to Ov today while hubby is away on business BUT I've just got another high reading on the monitor! If I get my peak tomorrow (judging by the sticks, I think I will), then I'll Ov on Friday :D. Hubby will be home tomorrow night.

It just goes to prove that your body doesn't Ov on the same day every cycle - since I've started charting I've had cd14, cd11 and this cycle looks to be cd12. 

Babydust ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

Great news Chatty! Best get :sex: when he gets back :D


----------



## cjones82

Good luck chatty.
Well we have had some goodish news, we had our last meeting with adoption social worker yesterday, and its looking good for DH to be able to adopt my sons :happydance:
my ex has given his permission for it to happen and because my sons are older they have told social worker it is what they want, the only concern the social worker had was that me and DH have actually only been together 2 years, but the fact that we are married and we have a house together goes in our favour a little, so hopefully by the end of jan it will all be sorted, a great way to start the new year, a :bfp: to go with it would be the icing on the cake. 
:dust: to all xx


----------



## tallybee

:happydance: chatty!

Brill news about the adoption cjones!


----------



## sapphire1

Great news about the adoption CJ :D


----------



## cjones82

Thanx ladies, it was a stressful few weeks with all the meetings we had to have, but as soon as the social worker said she had spoken to my ex and said he was given permission for it to go ahead an enormous weight was lifted, i really thought he was going to make things hard, maybe he has grown up a bit. well the maca is going well have remembered to take it everyday so far lol im useless with tablets, can feel the :witch: coming to an end :happydance: maca is making me horny lol cant wait to get :sex: again.


----------



## chattyB

Gotta get me some maca ;)

Fabulous news about the adoption hun! My sister is going through the same process (husband is adopting her daughter) so I know how stressful the meetings ect are. :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

I've been looking at maca and decided to get myself a brand new libido (MERRY XMAS DARlING HUBBY!!)

I've seen some at 900mg at 10:1 ratio ... Any idea if these are ok?? 

I'm all excited now (no not in THAT way!!) I might have to get me a shopping spree in Ann Summers if it kicks my libido into gear! I'm also hoping I'll get a BFP out of it too ;)


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: they don't call maca natural viagra for nothing! I can't remember the strength of the capsules I had, but you had to take about 6 a day :wacko: so they can't have been that strong. I've seen maca threads on the TTC boards before, maybe have a search and see if you can find some threads about it.


----------



## cjones82

The ones we are taking are 500mg and we are taking 4 a day each to start with, the recommended dose is 2000-3000mg a day. funny you should say about ann summers i was on there earlier looking lol DH isnt going to know what hit him when the :witch: goes.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:happydance: Chatty! That is perfect! FX that he gets that eggie!

CJ- great news on the adoption! I didn't know maca made you horny! Maybe I'll give it a try!!

AFM, I did an OPK last night and both lines were dark! I did have sharp pain in my ovaries so I'm hoping that I ovulated last night and that DH :spermy: traveled down to get that egg! I'm going to do another OPK today and see if the lines are still dark.

:dust: to all and hoping for a :bfp: as a Christmas present!


----------



## chattyB

Excellent news Happybunny! Let's hope your hubby's swimmers do their job and you'll get your Xmas BFP!


----------



## sapphire1

That's great news HappyBunny :dust: to you!


----------



## ababytogether

Morning

Af got me this morning 5 days early which means I had a LP of 9 days

What size b6 capsules should I take 100 or 50 please

thankyou


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you :(. Are you sure it's the witch? 9dpo could be IB too.

I'm not really sure about the B6 but I'm pretty sure there's a board on the TTC groups and discussions part of B&B. 

A close friend of mine had a luteal defect and after a year of trying (OPKs, temping, preseed) someone reccomended natural progesterone cream to use 2 dpo through to AF ... She fell pregnant the following cycle and the LO is now nearly 2. 

babydust!


----------



## ababytogether

Also should i take pregnacare or anything, currently I only take Folic Acid

Thanks


----------



## chattyB

I take pregnacare as it has all the other bits and minerals you need for baby making - if you're already taking a multivitamin tho, don't take pregnacare with it. 

GL Hun!


----------



## clare79

ababytogether said:


> Also should i take pregnacare or anything, currently I only take Folic Acid
> 
> Thanks

:hugs: sorry he :witch: got you, im sure she going to get me soon too.


----------



## clare79

cjones82 said:


> Good luck chatty.
> Well we have had some goodish news, we had our last meeting with adoption social worker yesterday, and its looking good for DH to be able to adopt my sons :happydance:
> my ex has given his permission for it to happen and because my sons are older they have told social worker it is what they want, the only concern the social worker had was that me and DH have actually only been together 2 years, but the fact that we are married and we have a house together goes in our favour a little, so hopefully by the end of jan it will all be sorted, a great way to start the new year, a :bfp: to go with it would be the icing on the cake.
> :dust: to all xx

sorry the :witch:got you cj.. good luck with the adoption and lets hope we all get our:bfp:for xmas


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry the witch got you ababytogether :hugs: I'm not too sure about the B6, but like Chatty says, there are threads on the TTC boards. x x


----------



## chattyB

Well that's hubby on a plane and on his way home! I got my first peak on the monitor this morning (big yay!!) so I'll be Oving tonight/tomorrow. It's my first cycle wearing my moonstone necklace AND there's a full moon tonight and tomorrow AND I'm Oving! That's gotta be a good sign right? Oving on a full moon?

I know, I know, clutching at straws lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> Well that's hubby on a plane and on his way home! I got my first peak on the monitor this morning (big yay!!) so I'll be Oving tonight/tomorrow. It's my first cycle wearing my moonstone necklace AND there's a full moon tonight and tomorrow AND I'm Oving! That's gotta be a good sign right? Oving on a full moon?
> 
> I know, I know, clutching at straws lol

:happydance: Maybe the full moon will give you a new baby! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ababytogether said:


> Morning
> 
> Af got me this morning 5 days early which means I had a LP of 9 days
> 
> What size b6 capsules should I take 100 or 50 please
> 
> thankyou

:hugs: I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone

I am gutted theres no denying it

But am so worried about my LP thats overtaking everything now, am panicking its all me :( this is the first time its come 5 days early usually its about 2 and I would therefore have a 12 day LP which is classed as normal!! Or I think anyway, lol


----------



## Brookelynne

Hi Ladies- I found this forum and in partik this thread, so helpful when my DH and I were planning his reversal. I thought now would be a good time to share and keep sharing as we get started on our journey!

I'm 34, DH is 36. No children for either of us. DH had his vasectomy 14 years ago. Reversal was Oct 4- no complications, we go in for testing in January. This month was our first attempt at trying (ovulated on Nov 2, . is due Nov 14/15). 

In our case we have my age and the length of time he had the vasectomy working against us, but I am still very hopeful and trying to focus on the positives- he's a model of health, an endurance runner, doesn't drink, doesn't smoke and I run and don't smoke (as for drinks a girls gotta have her vices... though I stopped all alcohol in Sept, caff down to a 1/3 of before).

We're really good with charting-- I started a year ago so we have a years' worth of data to draw on, so I am hoping that will help :winkwink: 

Thanks!


----------



## chattyB

Hey Brookelynne! Welcome to our group! It sounds like you're off to a great start - I was 34 when my husband has his 13yr vasectomy reversed in June this year (I've since turned 35 :(). We've not had any official SA tests yet but we've had a quick look through the microscope and have seen moving spermies.

It's great that you're charting already and know your cycle! 

Good luck and babydust Hun!!


----------



## ababytogether

Welcome to the thread Brookelynne

My husband had a VR in January 4 years after his original

We had a SA done in May where he had 16.3 Million but no Motility

We had another in Sept where Motility has increased to 11% but sperm down to 6.3, we are going to do another in 3 months as he held his sperm in storage so to speak, lol, rather than ejaculating every 2-3 days to see if it would make a difference, we have been told by the Infertility it would have the opposite effect and decrease his count!! So hence why we are going to go for another

I am still waiting for my BFP

Good Luck with TTC


----------



## cjones82

Welcome brookelynne, its always nice to meet new people in our situation.
Hope everyone else is well.
Well its my sons 11th birthday today so i have a busy day ahead prepping food for a party later and making a cake its times like this i wish DH was home to help lol, made loads of cupcakes for him to take into school today for him and his class mates.
Still doing reall well with the maca still havent missed any lol ding dong the witch has gone so straight back to :sex: and start using my new toy....... (saliva ovulation tester) 
:dust: to all xx


----------



## tallybee

Hey Brokelynne! Welcome to the group. It sounds like you guys are doing a lot of the right things, to improve your chances!

Best of luck to you!

Ah, happy birthday to cjones DS! I'm sure he'll have a fab time with all the effort you're putting in :)

ababytogether, yea from what we've been told SAs can change A LOT, DH has been for a few and they vary. None have been all that good though :( I hope your hubby's next one is promising!

chattyB, I hope all these lunar things come together for you and give you a boost! FX!

I'm feeling SO crappy at the mo, proper head cold... possibly an ear infection coming on :hissy: Ay well more lemsip and hot water bottle for me then! :haha: At least I'm not a man though, I'd be claiming I was dying!!! :rofl:

All the best everyone, :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Oh no! Hope you're feeling better soon Tally :hugs:

Happy birthday to your son CJ! Such a cool birthday to have! 11 on the 11.11.11!


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: Brookelynne, welcome to the group and good luck TTC!

That sounds promising Chatty, I hope the full moon does it for you! :D

Happy birthday mini CJ :cake: Hope he has a lovely day!

Hope you feel better soon Tally, being poorly sucks :hugs:

Ababytogether, try not to worry too much about your LP. I have had quite a few erratic cycles, I had a really short LP a couple of months ago. If you always have that problem, I'm sure there's plenty of things that can help.


----------



## cjones82

when i had my cold i went to get some medicine and there is actually one called manflu i did have a chuckle when i saw it.


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> when i had my cold i went to get some medicine and there is actually one called manflu i did have a chuckle when i saw it.

:rofl: Where abouts was that? I want some!! :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> cjones82 said:
> 
> 
> when i had my cold i went to get some medicine and there is actually one called manflu i did have a chuckle when i saw it.
> 
> :rofl: Where abouts was that? I want some!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I've seen that too, I wonder if anyone actually buys it? I bet it's women that buy if for their blokes :haha: I saw it in the supermarket, can't remember which one.


----------



## chattyB

That's awesome!!!!!

If only we could have one for BFP!!

Guess what! I've been chatting to another B&Ber, she sounds lovely and we're possibly going to arrange to meet for a coffee. She's TTC #6 ..... Post VR!!! What a woman! I hope we'll all be that lucky (Sapphires 1/3 of the way there hahaha)

It gives me hope that one day it'll be my turn .... Perhaps not with 6 mind you, maybe 1 LOL


----------



## Brookelynne

chattyB said:


> Hey Brookelynne! Welcome to our group! It sounds like you're off to a great start - I was 34 when my husband has his 13yr vasectomy reversed in June this year (I've since turned 35 :(). We've not had any official SA tests yet but we've had a quick look through the microscope and have seen moving spermies.
> 
> It's great that you're charting already and know your cycle!
> 
> Good luck and babydust Hun!!

Nice to meet you ChattyB, looks like we have a similar timeline in common- awesome! 

We don't get tested til January (ugh, dying to know) but I have noticed his ejaculate is now white, rather than clear. So I'm taking that as a good sign that things are progressing as they should. But it's so easy to speculate either way when you don't know.... 

This is only our first cycle but we're looking for every sign under the sun of being pg--- I have a feeling that when I do get my period on Monday or Tuesday we'll both be crushed, even tho it's a tad unrealistic to think we got pg on the first go:dohh:


----------



## Brookelynne

ababytogether said:


> Welcome to the thread Brookelynne
> 
> My husband had a VR in January 4 years after his original
> 
> We had a SA done in May where he had 16.3 Million but no Motility
> 
> We had another in Sept where Motility has increased to 11% but sperm down to 6.3, we are going to do another in 3 months as he held his sperm in storage so to speak, lol, rather than ejaculating every 2-3 days to see if it would make a difference, we have been told by the Infertility it would have the opposite effect and decrease his count!! So hence why we are going to go for another
> 
> I am still waiting for my BFP
> 
> Good Luck with TTC


We wait every 2 days-- good to know waiting any longer than that doesn't help!

Good luck!!


----------



## chattyB

Goodluck Brookelynne! It's always hard when the witch gets you but just have to stay positive and carry on - there's always next month!

Hubby and I have (at the moment) decided not to do official SA's .... It puts so much pressure on and IMO isn't that necessary - we KNOW that the VR was a success as we've seen for ourselves, forward moving spermies. It only takes one. There are countless stories of very low sperm counts resulting in pregnancy, likewise mega high sperm counts with an unexplained infertility. It'll just be one more thing for us to stress out about!

I'm going on the assumption that hubby has a low sperm count (very common in post VR) and we're treating it with supplements (vitamins, maca, CoQ10 ... Looking into L-arginine too!). If we have no luck by this time next year, we'll possibly look into IUI.

I hope your BFP arrives quickly!


----------



## cjones82

I think i saw that manflu in sainsburys but it was when we were on holiday lol i havent looked for it since. Might have to have a look next time i go shopping. How did everyone get to have another SA test done? when my DH went back to his DR about another test they said they couldnt do it unless it was a referal :-( we wanted one done a 6 months to see if there was any change.


----------



## ababytogether

My hubby went to the doctor and asked for another SA and they let him do one..didnt even question it


----------



## ttcpostvr

My ob gyn said she would order my dh one! Try that! Maybe just a phone call will do!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, that sounds nice Chatty, I love meeting fellow BnBers! It's a shame we don't all live nearer to each other, a VR wags meetup would be great :)


----------



## chattyB

How's everyone today?? I'm wondering if I Ovd a day later than I first thought (Friday, not Thursday). FF hasn't given me crosshairs yet so we'll see what tomorrow brings.

I *think* I'm 2dpo today .... I hate this part of the 2ww! I feel so redundant! No symptoms to spot, no baby making BD - just a long wait for those lines to start or crush your hopes :(. Ggrrrr! So frustrated today!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty, hope you have a speedy 2WW, and get your bfp at the end of it.


----------



## Brookelynne

Well I gotta say, I feel a little silly right now. From reading these boards I take it it's super common to think you're pg during every 2 ww, even if it is the first go-round. I consider myself a pretty rational person and prior to us having the surgery I promised myself I wouldn't take it seriously until about 3 months in, when the sperm would more likely be a-hoppin'.

But DH and I were CONVINCED we were pg during our 2 WW. For some reason my body decided to play along, too and handed up a nice set of classic signs: nausea, tender breasts, fatigue, runny nose/congestion, light cramping, etc. All week we've been living in our own little cloud, imagining a life growing inside and picturing my pregnancy. 

But this is our first cycle! Getting pg on our first try after VR is statistically impossible!

I won't officially get my period til Monday or Tuesday but after living in our own little cloud for a week (ovulated Nov 02- he had surgery Oct 4) I finally let go of the dream a bit last night. I had a glass of wine while I read.

I also realized the fatigue was due to cutting out the last little bit of coffee I'd been letting myself have.... so, gonna have a cup!

:coffee:


----------



## sapphire1

I spent every 2WW thinking I was pregnant. The times I was, I didn't feel it :wacko: It's the hormones, sends you crazy! You never know, you might get lucky this month - I'm sure there must be someone somewhere who has gotten pregnant in the first month after VR!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Brookelynne said:


> Well I gotta say, I feel a little silly right now. From reading these boards I take it it's super common to think you're pg during every 2 ww, even if it is the first go-round. I consider myself a pretty rational person and prior to us having the surgery I promised myself I wouldn't take it seriously until about 3 months in, when the sperm would more likely be a-hoppin'.
> 
> But DH and I were CONVINCED we were pg during our 2 WW. For some reason my body decided to play along, too and handed up a nice set of classic signs: nausea, tender breasts, fatigue, runny nose/congestion, light cramping, etc. All week we've been living in our own little cloud, imagining a life growing inside and picturing my pregnancy.
> 
> But this is our first cycle! Getting pg on our first try after VR is statistically impossible!
> 
> I won't officially get my period til Monday or Tuesday but after living in our own little cloud for a week (ovulated Nov 02- he had surgery Oct 4) I finally let go of the dream a bit last night. I had a glass of wine while I read.
> 
> I also realized the fatigue was due to cutting out the last little bit of coffee I'd been letting myself have.... so, gonna have a cup!
> 
> :coffee:

It is def possible to get pg the first month.
and it is not uncommon to feel the way you do.
for dh and I... baby making spermies sex for the first time was so invigorating. It was sooo special to know that there was a possibility of pregnancy.
you are and probably will feel like the majority of us feel each month.
enjoy it though... each month is special and will bring you and dh a little closer!
I've read where vr wives have conceieved first month up the to 3 years later!

One thing that really helped us was knowing that there were actually healthy sperm.
may sound creepy but we bought a kit from chea-pregnancy-tests.com that cost 75 dollars and you can test twice. It steps you thru step by step how to analyze his sperm. When I focused dh :sperm: on the slide and saw all of them for the first time it brought tears to both of our eyes... it worked! It was so much better than a lab doing it! I compare the difference in feeling like this... at your first baby ultrasound.... if they didn't let you see the monitor and sent you home for a week for the results it would SUCK and be so much less meaningful.
anyway, if you can get past the somewhat weird factor of doing this IT IS SOOO WORTH IT!

Welcome to this thread! I hope that helps!

P.s. this is our 10th cycle. Im due to start on the 21st and im 7 dpo! Using our 1st cycle of clomid!!! No symptoms so far... which I usually do by now.

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I have missed chatting with all of you lovely ladies since I vowed to spend less time on B&B and decided I was going to take a little break. I am in my 2WW now and me and DH managed to get in a decent amount of :sex: while I was ovulationg and this cycle I took 50mg of clomid on CD 3- 7 and I am taking progeterone supplements now to in case the reason that I was getting all of those positive IC's was because I was having chemicals. I am still hoping that since it is the second month after my HSG, which could of opened up my one open tube and that could get me lucky and get my BFP. :thumbup: Although I am promising not to obsess to much this cycle, or get my hopes up to high and trying my hardest not to test early this month either, and limit my time on the website if I can...:blush: I did have a short period of positive OPK's this cycle though, I only got a positive OPK for one day and all of my other cycles I have always gotten 3 days of positive OPKs, so I felt like i had a shorter fertile window, but luckly me and DH timed our :sex: right this month. I am also having mega strong OV cramps today, so bad that I had to take tylenol and was having some discomfort during :sex: this morning. So I am not sure how this cycle is going to pan out for me since some things were weird this month....:shrug: 

I was doing good on my diet until I got sick about 3 days ago, I have had soar throat, aches, stuffed up nose and head cold, so my diet went out the window for the last few days. But, I stll managed to get in some :sex: when i was ovulating despite being sick...LOL:blush: So my weekend was super boring because I was sick the entire time and I was trying to take it easy... Blah.... DH & me did rent Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows which was an alright movie, alot better than the Part 1 movie that was before this one. It was worth watching though if you like Harry Potter...:thumbup:

@Brookelynne, Welcome to the VR Wags, and good luck and baby dust to you in your 2WW!!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-12.jpg


----------



## clare79

clare79
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Active BnB Member
*


Hi everyone af was due yesterday and hasnt shown. I've done a test this morning though and it was negative could I still be possible pregnant but it's not showing yet?
How is everyone?


----------



## clare79

clare79
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Active BnB Member
*


Hi everyone af was due yesterday and hasnt shown. I've done a test this morning though and it was negative could I still be possible pregnant but it's not showing yet?
How is everyone?


----------



## chattyB

Deleted! B&B gremlins made me post twice!!


----------



## chattyB

@claire79 - you're not out until the witch shows! It could be that you're too early for a test to show positive or it could be that you ov'd slightly later this cycle? GL huni!

@brookelynne - We did the same ... Not trying, not preventing for the first 3 months. It didn't stop me hoping that every TWW since the reversal would result in a BFP tho! We've been properly trying since September. Your body tends to play tricks on you in the TWW but I'm pretty sure we all get pregnancy symptoms ... We just notice them more when we're trying for a baby!

@wannabe - hey! You're back!! We've missed you hun! I've got everything crossed that the clomid and progesterone will give you a sticky bean this time :hugs:

@TTCpostVR - totally agree with the home SA! Hubby and I were the same. We were ecstatic when we saw the lil swimmers through our microscope. There's something awesome about BDing after a VR and I'm frequently lying there after thinking "was this the one that's gonna make me pregnant?". I almost feel guilty about BDing out of my fertile period, thinking of all those excited little spermies that are gonna die needlessly hahaha (can't believe I just admitted that!!)

@Sapphire - how's you Hun? Are you keeping our special VRwags bean cosy and warm? I hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself. :hugs:

Well, as I suspected, I Ovd on the Friday YAY! I'd been worried that I'd missed it as hubby wasn't home until Thursday night. I'm still in the game!. 3dpo and feeling a little better than yesterday ... Whining and complaining wont bring a BFP closer eh? I'm going to assume that there's no BFP for me this month until proven otherwise. I'm waiting for my maca and CoQ10 to be delivered, hubby will start immediately, I'll start when (if) AF arrives. 

Hope everyone else is fine!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

Hey wannabe, nice to have you back. Sounding promising hun, sending lots of :dust: your way!

Clare, like Chatty said, you're not out til AF shows. Some people don't get a bfp until a few days after AF was due, or even later in some cases. Good luck!

Well, I had some more bleeding last night so rang the hospital, who have booked me in for an early scan tomorrow. Am v. nervous!


----------



## ttcpostvr

trying not to SS this month but i just cant ignore the mild cramps for two days now!

i hope you ladies have a fabulous day!


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I have missed chatting with all of you lovely ladies since I vowed to spend less time on B&B and decided I was going to take a little break. I am in my 2WW now and me and DH managed to get in a decent amount of :sex: while I was ovulationg and this cycle I took 50mg of clomid on CD 3- 7 and I am taking progeterone supplements now to in case the reason that I was getting all of those positive IC's was because I was having chemicals. I am still hoping that since it is the second month after my HSG, which could of opened up my one open tube and that could get me lucky and get my BFP. :thumbup: Although I am promising not to obsess to much this cycle, or get my hopes up to high and trying my hardest not to test early this month either, and limit my time on the website if I can...:blush: I did have a short period of positive OPK's this cycle though, I only got a positive OPK for one day and all of my other cycles I have always gotten 3 days of positive OPKs, so I felt like i had a shorter fertile window, but luckly me and DH timed our :sex: right this month. I am also having mega strong OV cramps today, so bad that I had to take tylenol and was having some discomfort during :sex: this morning. So I am not sure how this cycle is going to pan out for me since some things were weird this month....:shrug:
> 
> I was doing good on my diet until I got sick about 3 days ago, I have had soar throat, aches, stuffed up nose and head cold, so my diet went out the window for the last few days. But, I stll managed to get in some :sex: when i was ovulating despite being sick...LOL:blush: So my weekend was super boring because I was sick the entire time and I was trying to take it easy... Blah.... DH & me did rent Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows which was an alright movie, alot better than the Part 1 movie that was before this one. It was worth watching though if you like Harry Potter...:thumbup:
> 
> @Brookelynne, Welcome to the VR Wags, and good luck and baby dust to you in your 2WW!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-12.jpg

good luck i hope you get your bfp this month. sending lots of :dust:to you


----------



## clare79

chatty and sapphire thank you for your posts girls.. however af has shown about 20 mins ago, ive had a cry, i really thought this was my month.. 
but i know ive got to think positive and im thinking of using the opk next time, i will still bd every other day but will just use them for guidance and do extra bd around the time i o.. 
can anyone reccommend a good one??


----------



## clare79

sapphire
im sure everything will be fine hunni, when i was pregnant with my youngest i bled a bit and i had a scan and they said it was just implantation bleeding and it happened around 9 weeks pregnant.


----------



## cjones82

Good luck with your scan tomorrow sapphire let us know how you get on.
clare, most people say that clearblue ov tests are the best, i havent tried them but most people swear by them, i did use cheap ones for a time but they were rubbish,this month i am using a saliva ovulation test, its a little microscope you put a bit of your saliva on there and when you ovulate it looks very different, i have been checking everyday since af left but im not due to ovulate until about friday, i will let you know if i see the change in it, i got it coz i thought if it works it would work out cheaper than buying tests every month, the microscope cost me £10 and it is reusable as many times as you need.


----------



## tallybee

Hi all :)

Sapphire I hope things are ok, and that your scan shows no problems. It seems some bleeding isn't unusual and things can be fine. :hugs:

Clare, as for OPKs, they're a bit expensive but if you don't mind that the clear blue digital ones are brilliant, as they eliminate the part where you have to peer at lines to gauge which one's darker. You get a smiley face if you're peaking and a circle if not. Easy!

xx


----------



## clare79

cjones thankyou i will give those ones a try, ive just been reading on the net that you should start testing about 10 days after af. im going to use the preseed and softcups too. dh goes for sa testing on wednesday. so we will see some little swimmers then:) hopefully good strong swimmers


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: hope you're ok sapphire. Im sure the scan will be fine and this is just a repeat of what happened with Holly. I'll be thinking of you huni.

CJ - let us know how you get on with the microscope! I'm intrigued!

Claire - I'm sorry the witch got you Hun :hugs: I know how devastating it is when you're convinced you're pregnant and AF arrives :(. I use a clear blue fertility monitor, they're quite pricey but you can pick them up on eBay much cheaper. I also use IC OPKs in the early evening around Ov time but mine are NEVER clear enough to call a positive. I've been known to also use cb smiley ones but these can get expensive if you have a POAS addiction!


----------



## clare79

i have been reading about maca too, where is the best to buy it and does anyone know how many a day we need to take???


----------



## chattyB

I got mine from eBay (notice a common theme with me? ;) ). I'll start after AF. It can't hurt and might help. It's apparently great for libido too!


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> I got mine from eBay (notice a common theme with me? ;) ). I'll start after AF. It can't hurt and might help. It's apparently great for libido too!

 lol im goinng to look on ebay later for opks.. 
are they tablet form?? how many do you have to take? 
they are different makes of maca to help with different things isnt there??


----------



## cjones82

I will of course let you know how i get on with the ovulation scope. i also got my maca from ebay i started taking it when af arrived and have been taking 2000mg a day since, i can vouch for the increased sex drive :happydance: maca really does work, not just for us but for the men lol tmi but DH woke me up at 2am saturday morning for :sex: usually i would have kicked his ass for waking me up but i was just as excited as him lol, DH is having the time of his life this cycle. I have also got back on the b6 this cycle, i stopped taking when it made af late a few months ago but thought i would give it another go this cycle just incase also have got DH back on fertileman and im back on the pre natal vits, i feel like im going to start rattling soon with all these pills inside me.


----------



## cjones82

me and DH take 2000mg of maca, for fertility it is recommended you take between 2000-3000mg a day we have ours in tablet form but you can also get it in powder.


----------



## tallybee

Yeah eBay is the place for getting all the random supplements isn't it :lol: I've kinda stopped all that though. After a while it gets to be a pain.


----------



## clare79

cjones82 said:


> me and DH take 2000mg of maca, for fertility it is recommended you take between 2000-3000mg a day we have ours in tablet form but you can also get it in powder.

which maca tablets did you get off ebay?


----------



## Brookelynne

TTCPostVR--

I tried to reply to your note but B&B is being a pest!

Thanks for your kind words-- it's very reassuring. I should be getting my period today or tomorrow after letting go of thinking I'm pg. I'm okay with it and glad I got the first cycle of trying to get pg "out of the way", so now I know what to expect (an emotional roller coaster!!, LOL!)

You're right, DH and I have been feeling closer- we have a shared goal and the physical intimacy heightens the emotional connection- feels like we're on the same page in a new way, like we're doing this together.

Am curious, in terms of timing, when/why did you decide on clomid? I'm 34 (from your pic you look younger than me) and our fertility doc said to try the old skool way for a year, but I feel my clock-a-ticking and I want to be as proactive as possible. In my own head I've given myself a 9 month timeline to do things without assistance-- what were the factors in deciding on clomid for you?


----------



## cjones82

which maca tablets did you get off ebay?[/QUOTE]

we have got swansons its in a green bottle with a gold/brown lid


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, Thank you for the warm welcome back and for all of the good luck wishes...:flower:

@clare79, No you arent out yet hun. there are alot of girls that dont get a positive HPT until several days after AF is late, So just remember you arent out until the :witch: shows...Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust:

@Saphire, I am so sorry that you are having bleeding again, I am hoping and praying that everything is going to be okay and that your little bean is going to be alright. 
Have the doctors checked your progesterone levels to make sure that they are high enough? They can RX you some and I have read stories where the women takes a progesterone supplement and the bleeding stops. I am sending out huges hugs to you and Good luck... :hugs: :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hip1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

clare79 said:


> chatty and sapphire thank you for your posts girls.. however af has shown about 20 mins ago, ive had a cry, i really thought this was my month..
> but i know ive got to think positive and im thinking of using the opk next time, i will still bd every other day but will just use them for guidance and do extra bd around the time i o..
> can anyone reccommend a good one??

Awww, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun, I just read this after my previous post... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Clare, as far as OPK's go I get mine off Amazon.com, I get a pack of 50 cheapys test strips for about 10 bucks, and they work great for me and last a few months. If you go on Amazon and do a search for "ovulation test strips" a bunch should come up....:thumbup:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Clare, I'm sorry the witch got you. The only opks I have used were ICs, and I never got a positive on them so gave up and just BD'd lots instead. I also used maca when I was TTC Holly. I can't remember which brand they were though, sorry!

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. The bleeding seems to have stopped again, so I guess that's a good sign. Wannabe, I will see what they say about the progesterone, thanks for the info :flower:


----------



## chattyB

Maybe it's just the baby bedding in for the long haul Sapphire. Good luck tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you. What time's your scan?


----------



## ttcpostvr

Brookelynne said:


> TTCPostVR--
> 
> I tried to reply to your note but B&B is being a pest!
> 
> Thanks for your kind words-- it's very reassuring. I should be getting my period today or tomorrow after letting go of thinking I'm pg. I'm okay with it and glad I got the first cycle of trying to get pg "out of the way", so now I know what to expect (an emotional roller coaster!!, LOL!)
> 
> You're right, DH and I have been feeling closer- we have a shared goal and the physical intimacy heightens the emotional connection- feels like we're on the same page in a new way, like we're doing this together.
> 
> Am curious, in terms of timing, when/why did you decide on clomid? I'm 34 (from your pic you look younger than me) and our fertility doc said to try the old skool way for a year, but I feel my clock-a-ticking and I want to be as proactive as possible. In my own head I've given myself a 9 month timeline to do things without assistance-- what were the factors in deciding on clomid for you?

I was actually diagnosed with lymphoma in august, so my ob/gyn and oncologist wanted me to get pregnant asap.


----------



## Brookelynne

ttcpostvr said:


> Brookelynne said:
> 
> 
> TTCPostVR--
> 
> I tried to reply to your note but B&B is being a pest!
> 
> Thanks for your kind words-- it's very reassuring. I should be getting my period today or tomorrow after letting go of thinking I'm pg. I'm okay with it and glad I got the first cycle of trying to get pg "out of the way", so now I know what to expect (an emotional roller coaster!!, LOL!)
> 
> You're right, DH and I have been feeling closer- we have a shared goal and the physical intimacy heightens the emotional connection- feels like we're on the same page in a new way, like we're doing this together.
> 
> Am curious, in terms of timing, when/why did you decide on clomid? I'm 34 (from your pic you look younger than me) and our fertility doc said to try the old skool way for a year, but I feel my clock-a-ticking and I want to be as proactive as possible. In my own head I've given myself a 9 month timeline to do things without assistance-- what were the factors in deciding on clomid for you?
> 
> I was actually diagnosed with lymphoma in august, so my ob/gyn and oncologist wanted me to get pregnant asap.Click to expand...

Oh no! I didn't know that. This must be a stressful time for you and DH, but also very joyous. I can only imagine. I take it you're not doing chemo or radiation but will post pg? I am sending truck loads of baby dust your way!!!!

:dust:


----------



## sapphire1

chattyB said:


> Maybe it's just the baby bedding in for the long haul Sapphire. Good luck tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you. What time's your scan?

Thanks Chatty. It's at 2.10pm, I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: sapphire I have everything crossed for you, glad the bleeding has stopped. All the best for the scan :hugs:

:dust: to everybody... it certainly is an emotional rollercoaster but FX we'll all get there in the end. 

(note to self: check how long ago DH's last SA was... )

xxx


----------



## cjones82

How did you get on with your scan sapphire? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## clare79

How did your scan go sapphire?? Hope everything is ok, 
Been reading about maca and Im not sure if dh can take it as he sometimes has high blood pressure:(


----------



## sapphire1

I'm afraid I don't have good news. They weren't able to locate a pregnancy despite an internal scan. It is probably a miscarriage, but they aren't able to rule out an ectopic. I have had my bloods taken to check my HCG levels, and have to go back to hospital on Thursday for repeat bloods. Thanks for your wishes, I love you girls :D


----------



## chattyB

Oh huni :hugs: I hope you're ok. Could it be that you're not as far on and too early to detect on ultrasound? I'm here if you need to talk/rant/cry :(

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## cjones82

:hugs: to you sapphire. I hope you are ok. hopefully the blood test results will give you some answers. here if you need to talk :hugs: xxx


----------



## sapphire1

I'm fine thanks Chatty, I had a feeling something wasn't right. It's pretty improbable that I'm not as far along, as DH works away and we haven't BD'd for a while :blush: I would have OV'd when he was away.


----------



## sapphire1

Oops, crossed posts with CJ. Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> I'm afraid I don't have good news. They weren't able to locate a pregnancy despite an internal scan. It is probably a miscarriage, but they aren't able to rule out an ectopic. I have had my bloods taken to check my HCG levels, and have to go back to hospital on Thursday for repeat bloods. Thanks for your wishes, I love you girls :D

Awwwwwww... Oh no hun....I am so very sorry that the news wasnt good hun....I am sending out huge hugs to you.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1462540spyrni064k-1.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Thank you wannabe :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

So sorry Sapphire xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry Sapphire! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Thank you ladies :hugs:

I'm hoping it won't be too long before I get back in the TTC saddle again!


----------



## clare79

:hugs::hugs::hugs:im sooo sorry sapphire, it might be too early to tell yet.. 


ive got bad news too ladies, :cry::cry::cry::cry: been for hubbys sa tests this morning and after only 5 months he not making any sperm anymore, they were all dead:cry:
looks like we will never have a vr baby


----------



## cjones82

oh no clare thats awful news, is there any chance of that changing or is there anything he can take to help. was that your first SA?


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry huni :(

On a positive note - there was sperm detected, so the tubes are still open. Maybe supplements would help? There could be a simple explanation ie, the sample being analysed too late? Is there anyway of finding out what time the sample was analysed? Did they provide a count? Sperm can only survive a short period of time outside the body - an SA is just a snapshot of what's going on at that particular moment.

Maybe wait a few months and repeat the sample?

:hugs:


----------



## clare79

cjones82 said:


> oh no clare thats awful news, is there any chance of that changing or is there anything he can take to help. was that your first SA?[/QUOTE
> 
> he had first sa test in august and it was very good, however with me not falling pregnant we wanted to have another look. we produced the sample at 9.15 this morning and he looked at it at 9.25.. we live 5 mins from the hospital and he looks at it while we were there. we seen it on the screen too.
> surgeon said what has happened is that scar tissue has occured and the sperm are struggling to leave the tubes and are dying on way out. there is nothing we can do..


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry huni :(
> 
> On a positive note - there was sperm detected, so the tubes are still open. Maybe supplements would help? There could be a simple explanation ie, the sample being analysed too late? Is there anyway of finding out what time the sample was analysed? Did they provide a count? Sperm can only survive a short period of time outside the body - an SA is just a snapshot of what's going on at that particular moment.
> 
> Maybe wait a few months and repeat the sample?
> 
> :hugs:

 they were dead sperm present.. scar tissue is blocking the tubes:( so there is nothing we can do.. i asked if there was any supplements to take and there isnt..


----------



## cjones82

Oh dear :-( im so sorry. what were his results back in august? the reason i ask is because my DH had pretty good results when we had SA back in June, but i have not managed to get pregnant either but DH dr wouldnt let us have a second SA.
I really am sorry :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: so sorry hun.

Is it worth having a look into ICSI? There's a procedure where they can extract live sperm directly from the testical and then inject straight into an egg. It might be a way of still having a baby.


----------



## Brookelynne

sapphire1 said:


> I'm afraid I don't have good news. They weren't able to locate a pregnancy despite an internal scan. It is probably a miscarriage, but they aren't able to rule out an ectopic. I have had my bloods taken to check my HCG levels, and have to go back to hospital on Thursday for repeat bloods. Thanks for your wishes, I love you girls :D

So, so sorry Sapphire. I've been going back and reading everyone's posts over time and I feel like I know everyone better now, including you, and I am sorry to hear the news for you. 

Stay strong (you are very strong), B


----------



## Brookelynne

clare79 said:


> chattyB said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry huni :(
> 
> On a positive note - there was sperm detected, so the tubes are still open. Maybe supplements would help? There could be a simple explanation ie, the sample being analysed too late? Is there anyway of finding out what time the sample was analysed? Did they provide a count? Sperm can only survive a short period of time outside the body - an SA is just a snapshot of what's going on at that particular moment.
> 
> Maybe wait a few months and repeat the sample?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> they were dead sperm present.. scar tissue is blocking the tubes:( so there is nothing we can do.. i asked if there was any supplements to take and there isnt..Click to expand...

Ahhh, so difficult. We put all our hopes and dreams into the surgery, it's devastating to hear about those times when it just doesn't work. I am so sorry to hear that getting pg via vr isn't going to be an option for you and hubby. Sounds like you might be looking into IVF?


----------



## Brookelynne

#1- I'm late by two days for my .pd and I'm usually 24-25 days, like clockwork, today is day 26. This is our first cycle after VR. It's statistically impossible that we'd be pregnant. Not having my .pd and having 2 inconclusive tests (among 9 negs) is confusing. My rational side says: B- you're not pg. My heart says: please? please? can it be?

#2- took a test monday night. The control showed up as a faint purple line, and the test line showed up as a faint purple cloud. (2 lines = pg, 1 line = not), had a flutter of hope because it was so ambiguous. Took a test last night, BFN.

#3- Get on the horn with my sister last night. We don't talk much because well, her life's a mess. She's 32, in and out of rehab, 2 kids (who I have tried to get custody of) and an on again/off again meth addict husband who is currently in rehab and so manic that he's convinced he's seeing prophesies in the bible... (my poor little niece and nephew). 3 years ago she told everyone in the family she had ovarian cancer and that she was having chemo and a total hysterectomy (sounds awful but most of us didn't believe her or weren't sure what to believe due to her history of being dishonest and stealing). Flash forward to last night----- she tells me she's pg. With twins. 

FML. And talk about statistically impossible miracle pregnancies..... :growlmad:

Because she's so manipulative she even hints at giving the twins to me and DH..... She wouldn't, nor will she let me take the kids she has, even though that would be the best thing and I would take her two. Or if she is indeed pg, all four, in a heart beat.

Don't know how to feel but have to wonder why the universe makes it so easy for some people to have babies. And why is it that those people are often the last people who should be having them?

((thoughts and prayers to my niece and nephew))


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> :hugs: so sorry hun.
> 
> Is it worth having a look into ICSI? There's a procedure where they can extract live sperm directly from the testical and then inject straight into an egg. It might be a way of still having a baby.

@Clare, I am so very sorry about the bad SA results.... I am sending huge hugs your way hun.....:hugs: :hugs: 

I also thought of the same option as chatty when I read your post, where they surgically remove the sperm from the man's testicles and perform ICSI, and than implant the embryo through IVF. I have found articles online about the procedure so it is definatly worth researching and considering. Another option would be to redo the reversal again again maybe?? Although you may want to see what a surgeon thinks about that and if he feels it will be worth the additional surgery and pain to your OH. Again, I am so sorry hun,:hugs: This is very difficult news to take when we all have high hopes after our OH's get their VR's. :hugs: :hugs: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/00da053th19.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2c6e008eb9ad2ac117edf7ern6.gif


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: sapphire, so sorry the scan didn't yield better news... massive hugs to you. You know we are all here if you need us :hugs:

Clare sorry to hear the SA wasn't good :( Like has been mentioned there are other options - we'd have gone for ICSI if it wasn't so expensive :( But yeh SAs can change so dramatically... you never know what'll happen next!

Brookelynne, OMG your sister sounds like a right stress :hugs: How horrible to lie about such massive things. Do you think she's telling the truth about the pregnancy? :hugs: Our times will come hon :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

How upsetting for you Brookelynne! Your poor niece and nephew :(. Do you think your sister IS pregnant? Or playing games?. I can't imagine how hard it is for you and your family :(

Keeping you all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Brookelynne, I am so sorry about the BFN's..:hugs: I really hope your AF is late because you are pregnant and it is just taking a little longer to show up on a HPT. I know alot of women dont get a positive HPT until they are a few weeks late. Good luck and baby dust to you hun.... :dust: :dust::dust:

I am so sorry about the problems you are having with your sister and her drug addiction. That is to bad that your niece and nephew have to suffer because of their mother's mistakes and that she isnt willing to do the right thing with her children and give them to someone like yourself that will be better able to take care of the children. Than the fact that she is pregnant on top of everything else is like a slap in the face to you I am sure, since she is obviously not suited to have anymore children and the fact that she is trying to use her pregnancy to manipuate you and your OH is sad really. I am so sorry that you are dealing with this, I hope and pray that things work out for the best for everyone involved. :hugs: :hugs: The problem that your sister isnt thinking of is if she doesnt clean up her act than her kids can be taken away from her by child protective services, if they feel the children are unsafe and that she is an unfit mother, and in that scenario she wont have any say in the matter, i think she needs to keep this in mind...:growlmad:

I also get angry when I see other people having children that so dont deserve it, people that are on drugs, or that sleep around with lots of different men, they pop out kids like it is a sporting event. All you need to do is turn it on Maury. I have come to the conclusion that life just isnt fair, and that a women's fertility has nothing to do with her worthyness to actually be a mother... It is to bad that having children isnt based on your worthyness to have children and ability to take care of them, the world would be better off if it was.... again, I am so sorry hun... i am sure that your sister's situation is taking a huge toll on everyone in your family and is very difficult for everyone involved. :hugs: I really hope that somehow things can get better....:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/FLowersNButterflies255FBIGHUGS.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I am doing okay, just feeling a little impatient in the 2WW, the progesterone makes me feel dizzy,drowsy, and kind of a spaced out drunk feeling, it isnt fun to take, but I am going to suck it up this cycle to see if it will help me get my BFP in combination with the 50 mg clomid this cycle days 3-7, I am hoping I could maybe get lucky since the HSG might of unblocked my one for sure open tube. :thumbup:

I still need to do the Saline Sonohysterography to find out what that bump was on the inside of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray, but I was pretty busy this month because my mom came down to visit, so I put it off, I am kind of nervous about it after how hard the HSG was on me, ugghhh, so part of me wants to put it off as long as possible, but if I can grow some balls I might do it in December at the beginning of that cycle if AF shows up at the end of this month.... Depending on what the bump is on my uterus it could require surgical removal, which has me pretty nervous...ugghhh... :wacko:

I am feeling kind of sad because it is open enrollment for my husband's health insurance through his job and I thought we could enroll in a more expensive health insurance plan and get infertility benefit coverage for next year, but after I researched it almost all of the plans have no infertility treatment coverage and the only plan that does have coverage but only for IUI and not for IVF was soooooo expensive, it was like about $1,500.00 a month U.S. dollars monthly premium through Aetna, and that is just crazy, Me and DH would be better off just paying for the IUI procedure out of pocket at $350.00 for one attempt which includes the sperm washing and the insemination. This Aetna plan didnt even cover IVF, and all I could think was if someone is willing to pay that much money for health insurance than it better have excellent infertility benefit coverage, and the coverage sucked....:growlmad: Long story short looks like I wont have any infertility coverage next year either and hopefully DH and me can use our tax return $$ to pay for a few rounds of IUI early next year. If the IUI doesnt work and we have to do IVF than I am going to have to save up for that for many years because after researching the cost is about 10 to 14k.....:dohh: 

Another long shot is since i am not working right now, that I might be lucky enough to find a job with good health insurance benefits that have infertility benefits, but i am not going to hold my breath on this one, alot of the jobs I am seeing are temporary jobs with no health insurance benefits....

@Cjones, I think you are overseas and not in the states like I am and I saw that you said your DR wouldnt let your DH get a second SA done. Can you go private and pay for an SA yourself to get it done?? In the states an SA isnt that expensive, it was about $140 dollars U.S. when I paid for it myself the first time my DH had his SA done. :shrug:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Clare. I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Wow Brookelynne, sorry to hear the story about your sister. It will be interesting to see if she is actually pregnant.

FX for a successful 2WW wannabe :dust: Hopefully you won't need to look into further fertility treatment. I hope the bump in your uterus is harmless too :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Ahh wannabe my DH has private medical cover at his job as well but it definitely does not cover any fertility treatment. I can't believe anyone would pay $1500 a month for shit cover, that's insane! We are so lucky in the UK to have the NHS... clearly it does not fund most couples for IVF or anything like that anyway. I have everything crossed for you in this 2ww. Like sapphire said, it would be wonderful if further treatment was not needed :dust:

CJ that's crappy that your Dr. wouldn't allow another S.A. - we were told to just go back for a repeat every 2-4 months - that's on the NHS, not private, so no cost to us. Could your DH go straight to the lab/hospital he went to last time rather than through the GP?


----------



## cjones82

We did our first SA through his DR as it was to far for us to go back to the hospital where he had his VR done, but it was all sorted our through thr dr that did the VR when we went back to do another SA the dr just said not without a referal, but saying that after what has happened to clare im not so sure i want another one done now :-( think i would rather just go on as we are for a little longer, if its going to happen for us it will. Im not holding out much hope for a :bfp: this month, i havent even ovulated yet but my phn is playing up again this month im in so much pain and feeling sick because of it so :sex: is really the last thing on my mind at the moment, but hopefully the pain will calm down in the next day or so, due to ovulate friday so might be ok. No change in my saliva yet so hopefully thats a good sign that we havent missed it.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## clare79

hi girls thank you for all your messages, ive beeen feeling very numb today. I cant believe after only 5 months this has happened.. i dont know what to do now, surgeon wants us to go for another sa after new year.. and see where we go from there.. it takes 2 months for fresh sperm to come in, however there wasnt any sperm apart from 2 which were dying.. im heartbroken.. 

when we did the sample this morning i was looking at it through the tub and it didnt look like it did before.. now i know why. he did mention re-doing the op on one side, dont know how much it costs..


----------



## clare79

Brookelynne said:


> #1- I'm late by two days for my .pd and I'm usually 24-25 days, like clockwork, today is day 26. This is our first cycle after VR. It's statistically impossible that we'd be pregnant. Not having my .pd and having 2 inconclusive tests (among 9 negs) is confusing. My rational side says: B- you're not pg. My heart says: please? please? can it be?
> 
> #2- took a test monday night. The control showed up as a faint purple line, and the test line showed up as a faint purple cloud. (2 lines = pg, 1 line = not), had a flutter of hope because it was so ambiguous. Took a test last night, BFN.
> 
> #3- Get on the horn with my sister last night. We don't talk much because well, her life's a mess. She's 32, in and out of rehab, 2 kids (who I have tried to get custody of) and an on again/off again meth addict husband who is currently in rehab and so manic that he's convinced he's seeing prophesies in the bible... (my poor little niece and nephew). 3 years ago she told everyone in the family she had ovarian cancer and that she was having chemo and a total hysterectomy (sounds awful but most of us didn't believe her or weren't sure what to believe due to her history of being dishonest and stealing). Flash forward to last night----- she tells me she's pg. With twins.
> 
> FML. And talk about statistically impossible miracle pregnancies..... :growlmad:
> 
> Because she's so manipulative she even hints at giving the twins to me and DH..... She wouldn't, nor will she let me take the kids she has, even though that would be the best thing and I would take her two. Or if she is indeed pg, all four, in a heart beat.
> 
> Don't know how to feel but have to wonder why the universe makes it so easy for some people to have babies. And why is it that those people are often the last people who should be having them?
> 
> ((thoughts and prayers to my niece and nephew))

aw hun so sorry to hear about your bfn's n your sister.. 
there is a lot of basd news going on amongst us vr wags, i hope someone has some really good news bfp's soon. 
sending :hugs::hugs: to you all..


----------



## sapphire1

I agree, we need some good news! Come on girls :D :dust:

Sorry you're feeling poorly CJ, hope you feel better in time for O day :hugs:

Where do you live Clare, are you in the UK? My surgeon does a lot of redos if that's the route you decide to go down :hugs:


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> I agree, we need some good news! Come on girls :D :dust:
> 
> Sorry you're feeling poorly CJ, hope you feel better in time for O day :hugs:
> 
> Where do you live Clare, are you in the UK? My surgeon does a lot of redos if that's the route you decide to go down :hugs:

I Live in the north east england. My surgeon was dr Dawson. Not sure if you heard about him. Do you have any idea of cost?


----------



## sapphire1

He was our surgeon too! I'm not sure if a redo costs more than an original VR, he'll probably tell you. My DH only had one side done, as the vas was too damaged to reconnect on one side. It wasn't cheaper to do one side though. I guess it's best to talk it through and decide if a redo or ICSI would be a better option :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Clare I am so sorry hun! Big :hugs: to you! Back in May we had sperm but none of them were moving. The nurse said if I was doing ICSI then they use a dye that gives the sperm a shock and wakes them up and then they take the sperm and inject it into the egg. There is also TESA and PESA which is a way to obtain the sperm from the testicles. Our Dr gave us this option before the VR but the cost was $7,500 so we went with the VR which was only $5,000 and at the end DHs insurance ended up paying for the procedure so we got our money back. Ill keep you in my prayers.

Brookelynne:hi: Welcome! Im sorry to hear about your sister. I know its so unfair to hear of people who pop babies like crazy and look at us! You hear on the news of parents who killed their kids and you wonder why? Why would they be allowed to have babies? When the time is right you will have yours and it will be more special than anyone else because of all the hurdles. Im sorry about your BFNs but a lot of ladies get them before turning into positive. I know the odds of being prego on the first round is slim but not impossible!

Wannabeprego Im glad to see you back! I know how dreadful the 2WW can be. Isnt it awful how the insurances can be so expensive? I dont have fertility coverage so we pay everything out of pocket. Thats $350 every IUI and $100 for medicine and thats only using clomid and trigger shot. If we did injectibles then we are looking at $1,000 in medicine alone. GL I hope you find a job soon that has good health benefits. 

Good luck CJ :dust: I hope this is your month.

Hello Tally and Sapphire! I hope everything is well!

AFM, ladies I dont have very good news either. I am going on a field trip with my step-daughter and I had to be tested for TB (Tuberculosis) and it came back positive.:dohh: The Dr sent me to get some chest Xrays and they came back clear so I dont have the virus but I came in contact with someone who has it. As a precaution they put me on Isoniazid (INH) well they told I cannot be on infertility treatment and that I needed to check with my infertility dr. So I called last week and now the dr wants to see me and talk to me because they told me the antibiotic causes fetus defects. So devastated! The worst part is the antibiotics are for 9 MONTHS!:saywhat: Thats right Im losing 9 months of trying to get pregnant! My period is due next Monday and they wont let me continue the treatment until I speak with the Dr. My appt is for the 29th of November which means Im losing my chance in December. I feel like I just ran into the wall..](*,)


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> He was our surgeon too! I'm not sure if a redo costs more than an original VR, he'll probably tell you. My DH only had one side done, as the vas was too damaged to reconnect on one side. It wasn't cheaper to do one side though. I guess it's best to talk it through and decide if a redo or ICSI would be a better option :hugs:

he is very nice. how long after original v did your dh get it done?? when?? we had ours done on 9th june.


----------



## clare79

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Clare I am so sorry hun! Big :hugs: to you! Back in May we had sperm but none of them were moving. The nurse said if I was doing ICSI then they use a dye that gives the sperm a shock and wakes them up and then they take the sperm and inject it into the egg. There is also TESA and PESA which is a way to obtain the sperm from the testicles. Our Dr gave us this option before the VR but the cost was $7,500 so we went with the VR which was only $5,000 and at the end DHs insurance ended up paying for the procedure so we got our money back. Ill keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Brookelynne:hi: Welcome! Im sorry to hear about your sister. I know its so unfair to hear of people who pop babies like crazy and look at us! You hear on the news of parents who killed their kids and you wonder why? Why would they be allowed to have babies? When the time is right you will have yours and it will be more special than anyone else because of all the hurdles. Im sorry about your BFNs but a lot of ladies get them before turning into positive. I know the odds of being prego on the first round is slim but not impossible!
> 
> Wannabeprego Im glad to see you back! I know how dreadful the 2WW can be. Isnt it awful how the insurances can be so expensive? I dont have fertility coverage so we pay everything out of pocket. Thats $350 every IUI and $100 for medicine and thats only using clomid and trigger shot. If we did injectibles then we are looking at $1,000 in medicine alone. GL I hope you find a job soon that has good health benefits.
> 
> Good luck CJ :dust: I hope this is your month.
> 
> Hello Tally and Sapphire! I hope everything is well!
> 
> AFM, ladies I dont have very good news either. I am going on a field trip with my step-daughter and I had to be tested for TB (Tuberculosis) and it came back positive.:dohh: The Dr sent me to get some chest Xrays and they came back clear so I dont have the virus but I came in contact with someone who has it. As a precaution they put me on Isoniazid (INH) well they told I cannot be on infertility treatment and that I needed to check with my infertility dr. So I called last week and now the dr wants to see me and talk to me because they told me the antibiotic causes fetus defects. So devastated! The worst part is the antibiotics are for 9 MONTHS!:saywhat: Thats right Im losing 9 months of trying to get pregnant! My period is due next Monday and they wont let me continue the treatment until I speak with the Dr. My appt is for the 29th of November which means Im losing my chance in December. I feel like I just ran into the wall..](*,)

im going to just carry on :sex:til after xmas and keep my fingers tightly crossed i do get a bfp (surgeon said its highly unlikely but i can hope) and then we got to do another sa.. havent spoke to dh yet as he had to go straight to work but im thinking we get a re-do. 

aw hunni so sorry to hear about your positive tb, when is it you go and see dr? are you on antibiotics now or do you have to wait to see if af arrives?? 
sending you lots of :hugs::hugs: to you


----------



## sapphire1

Oh no HappyBunny, that's terrible news :hugs: I hope you're ok.

Yes Clare, he is very nice (and a bit odd at times :haha:) DH had his VR about 6 years after his V. It was in Dec 2009, so almost 2 years ago. Dr D told us DH had a high risk of scarring, and obviously because he only has 1 tube, that would be it for us if it did scar over. That's why we started TTC #2 when Holly was only 5 months old. I feel like it could be a race against time, especially after losing LO :nope:


----------



## littlelou6

@ clare.... sorry to hear your bad new's, i dont post in here much anyore but i just wanted to say i know how you feel....my DF had his VR in feb this year and it failed, so heart breaking isn't it. The others are right there is ICSI where they take sperm out the testes only problem is its soo expensive :cry: we were thinking of doing a re-do but if it were to fail again we would've wasted a huge chunk of money that could go towards ICSI, we haven't actually even saved a penny towards it yet, just not visable at the moment. Hope you can work out a a way best for you and keep positive....it will happen one day :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happybunny, I am so very sorry about the positive TB results and it putting a hault to your TTC plans. My heart goes out to you hun...I am sending huge hugs your way ...:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hugs12.gif


----------



## tallybee

Hi all,

HappyBunny, so sorry about the TB, that must be so frustrating :hugs: 

You girls are right, we well need some good news in our group - some must be due to come our way very soon!

Sapphire I hadn't thought about why it wouldn't be cheaper to only have one side re-connected, DH could only get one done as well! Dammit I want half our money back :rofl:

Massive :hug: and lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: Happybunny I'm so sorry about the TB :(. Is it worth asking them to re-do the test, just to rule out a false positive?? Are there any alternative antibiotics you could take and continue to TTC?

I'm so disappointed for you huni :(


----------



## sapphire1

When I was researching VR, some places in the US charge per side. I do feel a bit ripped off :haha:


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> When I was researching VR, some places in the US charge per side. I do feel a bit ripped off :haha:

Interesting! Do they do a bulk discount for getting both done? :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> When I was researching VR, some places in the US charge per side. I do feel a bit ripped off :haha:
> 
> Interesting! Do they do a bulk discount for getting both done? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## chattyB

sapphire1 said:


> ripped off :haha:

NOT a phrase one wants to hear regarding testicular surgery haha


----------



## sapphire1

chattyB said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> ripped off :haha:
> 
> NOT a phrase one wants to hear regarding testicular surgery hahaClick to expand...

:haha:

Hey, I just noticed we've just gone over 3000 posts :D


----------



## cjones82

hi ladies how is everyone today?
Sorry to hear so much bad news going on in this group :-( it about time we had some good.
Sapphire did you get blood test results today?
well i have been using my saliva ovulation test and im happy to report there has been a change in todays sample, am due to ovulate tomorrow so will be intersting to see what it looks like then.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cjones, you are going to have to let me know what you think of the saliva ovulation kit after you finish using it this cycle, I have always wondered about how that one works. 

AFM, I am already thinking about weekend plans, I think me and DH are going to put up our Christmas tree and decorations on Sunday. DH has Friday off since he works 10 hour days and gets every other Friday off, so we are going to have a long weekend. So Friday i am thinking of checking out a mall that I have never been to to try to find an outfit to go out on Saturday night in. I havent went out for a night of dancing in so long and I think it might be fun for me and DH to go check out a club around here. 

Do you lovley ladies have any plans for the weekend? I hope everyone has a good weekend!!!!:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_weekend_019.gif


----------



## sapphire1

I have just gotten off the phone to the hospital, I'm so confused. They said that my hcg levels have risen by more than 66%, which is indicative of early pregnancy. I have to go back next Thurs for another ultrasound. I was so sure they were going to tell me my levels had dropped or stayed the same, not sure what to think now :wacko: They seemed fairly sure it was bad news on Tuesday.


----------



## wannabeprego

Oh WOW Saphire!!!! That is shocking and confusing news but great news at the same time!!! :happydance: I am going to keep my fingers crossed and keep you in my prayers that you have a happy and health 9 months ahead of you!!!!! I really hope everything is going to be alright hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

Have you tried doing an HPT lately to see if the lines are nice and dark at this point??


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks wannabe. No, I'm stepping away from the hpts! I'm a little concerned that they're not going to keep an eye on my HCG levels. I have a friend who had an ectopic, and her levels doubled on one of her blood tests. She ended up with a ruptured tube and had to have emergency surgery. I should be pleased, but I'm a bit scared and confused :wacko: I am still bleeding too, but it is light.


----------



## ttcpostvr

saphire-- i'll keep you in my prayers love. i hope everything works out and little beanie was just playing its first game of hide n go seek. i'm sorry you have to wait so long to figure out more! :(

c--i hope you are enjoying your mid-cycle non-waiting few days. lol i love those few days of ttc. it keeps my mind off of the constant wait game. wait to ovulate... wait to poas... wait for this... wait for that! boo!

i tested again today. :bfn: i'm due for the :devil: monday, so we will see what happens. i don't feel pg AT ALL tho! :(


----------



## chattyB

Oh huni! What a nightmare!! I have everything crossed that lil bean is in the right place and was just too small to see at the time. How far should you have been when they scanned you last time? 

Did they give you the HGC numbers? I'm praying that they find a healthy bean in the right place next Thursday. 

:hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Sorry about your BFN hun - maybe its too early. FXd that you'll get your BFP within the next few days!

I'm 6dpo today and determined not to symptom spot this cycle. I'm not feeling pregnant at all so not expecting a BFP this time. Dads visiting this weekend and I've been busy sorting out new curtains and Xmas shopping, I'm going on a course from Tues-Thurs so plenty to occupy my mind and not obsess with the "am I, aren't I" thoughts.

I'm actually looking forwards to the start of next cycle so I can join hubby in the maca and CoQ10 munching lol


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks ladies :hugs: I should have been 6 + 2 on Tuesday, they didn't give me my numbers, maybe they're just low? :shrug:

:hugs: for the bfn ttcpostvr. Hopefully it was just too early.

I think keeping busy in the 2WW is the best way Chatty. It's so easy to get carried away with symptom spotting and obsessing!


----------



## chattyB

Morning ladies!

Busy day ahead for me today! I'll be running around like a headless chicken and doing housework ready for guests this afternoon. 

I spoke to my sister last night (she's staying over tonight), she has a daughter of 8 and a son of 8 months. We don't keep secrets from each other and as well as being my sister, she's also my best friend.

She was nearly in tears last night when we spoke .... Tears of relief. Her husband had had a vasectomy in April. It turns out that she'd started feeling tired and run down (which I knew about), her period was 10 days late - she discounted pregnancy because of the vasectomy and put her titedness down to looking after a young child. A day later (Monday), a letter dropped through the door informing them that his SA wasn't yet clear. She did a test BFN and her AF arrived on Thursday.

She was relieved because she knew how upset it would've made me if she was pregnant and didn't want to tell me of her concerns before she knew for sure. I love my sister!. I feel really bad that she didn't confide in me for fear of upsetting me, when she needed me. I really appreciate the fact that she thought of me and my feelings, even though she was SO worried about another pregnancy (her last pregnancy was very difficult and she spent a huge amount of it in pain and in hospital) I'm pee'd off that she couldnt talk to me and really grateful that she tried to protect me at the same timeShe SHOULD have told me, regardless of invoking my feelings of unfairness and jealousy! She's my sister and my first concern would have been supporting her, not wallowing in self pity - I hate to think of her feeling so worried and alone :(

Anyway, this has turned into a bit of a ramble - i just hope I'll be able to tell her sometime soon that she's going to be an aunty again, knowing that she'll be as happy for us as we are. I'm so lucky to have such an awesome sister <3


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls :)

Sapphire how confusing... I hope you get some proper answers when you go back in. Waiting and not knowing for sure must be the hardest thing :hugs:

ttcpostvr, fx that it is just too early :dust:

wannabeprego, I hope you have a lovely long weekend and night out with your DH :)

chattyB, wow must be emotional hearing that from your sister. Bless her trying to protect you at such a tough time for herself :hugs:

As for me, well we're managing to get plenty of :sex: in at the right time, so FX... we just have to keep trying, right? As we all used to say, it only takes one little :spermy:... Only one...

xxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty. Don't feel bad about your sister, I can understand why she didn't want to tell you, even though I know you'd have been happy for her if she did turn out pregnant. She WILL be an aunty soon!

Happy :sex: Tally!

:dust: to all!


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies just a quick update on my saliva....... According to my scope i am fertile so got plenty of :sex: in last night and some today. On a downer been back to Dr about my phn and they have put me back on anti dependants to see if that Will help with the pain (just 1 tablet before bed ) was told it shouldn't affect ttc but should i get a bfp to go straight back to them.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

clare79 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Clare I am so sorry hun! Big :hugs: to you! Back in May we had sperm but none of them were moving. The nurse said if I was doing ICSI then they use a dye that gives the sperm a shock and wakes them up and then they take the sperm and inject it into the egg. There is also TESA and PESA which is a way to obtain the sperm from the testicles. Our Dr gave us this option before the VR but the cost was $7,500 so we went with the VR which was only $5,000 and at the end DHs insurance ended up paying for the procedure so we got our money back. Ill keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Brookelynne:hi: Welcome! Im sorry to hear about your sister. I know its so unfair to hear of people who pop babies like crazy and look at us! You hear on the news of parents who killed their kids and you wonder why? Why would they be allowed to have babies? When the time is right you will have yours and it will be more special than anyone else because of all the hurdles. Im sorry about your BFNs but a lot of ladies get them before turning into positive. I know the odds of being prego on the first round is slim but not impossible!
> 
> Wannabeprego Im glad to see you back! I know how dreadful the 2WW can be. Isnt it awful how the insurances can be so expensive? I dont have fertility coverage so we pay everything out of pocket. Thats $350 every IUI and $100 for medicine and thats only using clomid and trigger shot. If we did injectibles then we are looking at $1,000 in medicine alone. GL I hope you find a job soon that has good health benefits.
> 
> Good luck CJ :dust: I hope this is your month.
> 
> Hello Tally and Sapphire! I hope everything is well!
> 
> AFM, ladies I dont have very good news either. I am going on a field trip with my step-daughter and I had to be tested for TB (Tuberculosis) and it came back positive.:dohh: The Dr sent me to get some chest Xrays and they came back clear so I dont have the virus but I came in contact with someone who has it. As a precaution they put me on Isoniazid (INH) well they told I cannot be on infertility treatment and that I needed to check with my infertility dr. So I called last week and now the dr wants to see me and talk to me because they told me the antibiotic causes fetus defects. So devastated! The worst part is the antibiotics are for 9 MONTHS!:saywhat: Thats right Im losing 9 months of trying to get pregnant! My period is due next Monday and they wont let me continue the treatment until I speak with the Dr. My appt is for the 29th of November which means Im losing my chance in December. I feel like I just ran into the wall..](*,)
> 
> im going to just carry on :sex:til after xmas and keep my fingers tightly crossed i do get a bfp (surgeon said its highly unlikely but i can hope) and then we got to do another sa.. havent spoke to dh yet as he had to go straight to work but im thinking we get a re-do.
> 
> aw hunni so sorry to hear about your positive tb, when is it you go and see dr? are you on antibiotics now or do you have to wait to see if af arrives??
> sending you lots of :hugs::hugs: to youClick to expand...

Thanks Clare, our next appt is in two weeks.


----------



## tallybee

I hope you can find a way round this HappyBunnyAB

I can't imagine being told to take that long off trying :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> :hugs: Happybunny I'm so sorry about the TB :(. Is it worth asking them to re-do the test, just to rule out a false positive?? Are there any alternative antibiotics you could take and continue to TTC?
> 
> I'm so disappointed for you huni :(

Thanks Chatty, no the won't redo it. They told me I could never have it done again and the only way to check it from now on is with chest xrays. I hope the infertility Dr has some good answers for me.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

tallybee said:


> I hope you can find a way round this HappyBunnyAB
> 
> I can't imagine being told to take that long off trying :hugs:

I know, I called to see if I could do another round of clomid and they said I had to see the Dr. I'm turning 35 in two months and I feel like my clock is ticking. This is so frustrating. Without medicine my cycles are so long.


----------



## tallybee

HappyBunnyAB said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> I hope you can find a way round this HappyBunnyAB
> 
> I can't imagine being told to take that long off trying :hugs:
> 
> I know, I called to see if I could do another round of clomid and they said I had to see the Dr. I'm turning 35 in two months and I feel like my clock is ticking. This is so frustrating. Without medicine my cycles are so long.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Uggghhhh, Grrrrr..... DH just noticed water dripping from the celing over the stair well, so the master bathroom is right above there and we both think it is the shower in the master bath... It is this old gross tiled shower that was an original to the house when it was built 32 years ago and the tile is in bad shape, and always gets all mold in the cracks and we have always hated the shower in there, and have been talking about redoing it... So now it looks like we wont be able to shower in there anymore... We are going to have to use the guest bathroom shower now instead. The only problem is I dont know when we will have the money to redo that shower in there. I know that DH should be able to Demo it and rip out the tiles himself, but as far as redoing it, we may need to call in a professional... ugghhhh.. What a pain... Grrr.... :growlmad: 

Now I think that poor DH has caught my cold that I have had for over a week now to, and I am feeling a little better but still not 100% so I dont know if we will be able to go out satuday night or not... Blah....


----------



## sapphire1

That's fab that the miscroscope works CJ, it seems a better way of keeping track than OPKs, they never worked for me.

:hugs: HappyBunny, I'm so sorry that your TTC plans have been disrupted, it sucks :nope:

Wannabe, I hope you manage to get the shower sorted soon. It's a good job your DH noticed the dripping - that happened in my ex's house and the ceiling collapsed! Boo to having a cold, they seem to be doing the rounds at the moment. Everyone in my house has got one too.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Saphire, I hope everyone in your house feels better soon!!! :hugs:

EEEeeekkkk...OMG. about your ex's ceiling falling in!!!! Ugghhh... Hopefully our ceiling wont get to that point, lord help us!!!! :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

....


----------



## sapphire1

That's great wannabe, happy working :D


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> That's great wannabe, happy working :D

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ThankYouFallTag2-vi.gif


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Do you mind if I join u?

My DH has his vr in march after 20 years, it's a long time but we figured any chance was better than no chance! Our first sa was in June which the consultant said showed zero. We were to have another sa in sept but decided against it and are just living in hope now!

We've only been ttc since after our wedding in sept but I'm already finding every AF devastating. It's so good to find this thread and others that understand exactly what I'm going through!

C x


----------



## wannabeprego

CMo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Do you mind if I join u?
> 
> My DH has his vr in march after 20 years, it's a long time but we figured any chance was better than no chance! Our first sa was in June which the consultant said showed zero. We were to have another sa in sept but decided against it and are just living in hope now!
> 
> We've only been ttc since after our wedding in sept but I'm already finding every AF devastating. It's so good to find this thread and others that understand exactly what I'm going through!
> 
> C x

Hi Cmo and Welcome to the group!!!:flower: I am sorry that your first SA didnt show any swimmers. Have you had your DH try vitamins. I have mine on these vitamins from G&C and my DH has seen improvement after taking the vitamins since he had his first SA done. I use the "Daily Wellness Company® FertilityBlend for Men" I listed the link below. 


https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277

Good luck to you. I hope that your next SA has better results. I also know that their is a procedure that can be used where the DR extracts the sperm directly from the man's testicles and join the sperm and your eggs together like how they would do for an IVF procedure, so there is an alternative. You may also want to ask the DR if it would be worth redoing the procedure or not if your DH doesnt see any swimmers for the next future SA. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/th30-CupWELCOMEGROUPCUP.gif


----------



## chattyB

Wannabe - what a day of highs and lows you had! I hope you get the leak fixed and huge congratulations on your new job!!!

CMo - welcome to the group! I'm also in Scotland. Sorry to hear about your first SA :(. My hubby had his VR in June after a 14yr vasectomy - we haven't had an official SA yet but have seen spermies at home with the microscope. Fingers crossed your hubby's next SA is more positive. I have my hubby on maca, CoQ10 and wellman conception to "boost" his swimmers.

Happy BDing Tally and CJ! 

Sapphire - still keeping you in my thoughts ... This must be the longest wait in history for you. It makes me realise how silly it is getting frustrated during the 2ww :(. I have everything crossed that baby was playing hide n seek last week.

Happybunny - hope you're ok hun, thinking of you too.


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome CMo :flower: Sorry to hear your first SA didn't go well. There's always hope though, I agree that it's a good idea to take vitamins. From a personal point of view, I think I would want to have another SA done. TTC is so stressful anyway, I would really want to know before going through it. I completely understand why you wouldnt want to have another SA done though :hugs: 

Thanks Chatty :hugs: It's absolutely not silly to be frustrated in the 2WW. Each one drove me nuts :haha: I know it sounds a bit pessimistic, but I've decided to keep on thinking that there's something wrong with the pregnancy. If it is bad news, I think that would make me cope better than if I had allowed myself to get my hopes up. DH is coming home tonight, am really glad about that!


----------



## CMo

Hi 
Thanks for the warm welcome. It's good to find people that understand.
I'm on a mission tomorrow to buy vitamins then might think about another sample in march, which will be a year after vr to see what is going on. Then at least we know if we need to consider other options.

ChattyB where in Scotland are you? I'm just outside Edinburgh 

C x


----------



## chattyB

I'm just outside Glasgow! One of our other ladies on here is over by you too! I'm sure she'll pop along soon and say "hi"

We could have all the makings of a Scottish VR meet-up!! ;)


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, wish I was still up in Scotland! I lived in Aberdeen, but DH still works there :D


----------



## CMo

chattyB said:


> I'm just outside Glasgow! One of our other ladies on here is over by you too! I'm sure she'll pop along soon and say "hi"
> 
> We could have all the makings of a Scottish VR meet-up!! ;)

Lol that would be interesting eh! 3 women, lots of vino and chat about vr lol

What surgeon did you use?? X


----------



## wannabeprego

Awwwww, I am all the way in the States, which is to bad that I am so far away because I would love to have a meet up with you lovely girls.....:flower:

AFM, The ceiling below our master bathroom stopped dripping and is dry to the touch today, since we stopped using the shower in that bathroom, and DH shut the water off at the sink and the toilet in case the problem wasnt the shower causing the dripping ceiling problem. DH started demo on the shower and started taking down the tiles this afternoon, I have a feeling that project is going to take him a long time to complete, and I am not sure when we will be able to replace the shower walls in there and repair it, it should be easier to afford the project when I am able to return back to work though.

DH went to go pick up some chinese food for dinner, and since we both arent feeling that great it looks like it will be a quiet night in with some movies we rented, so just taking it easy this weekend. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far....:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

OMG, girls..... I just peeked in on DH's master shower demo.... and I thought he was just taking the old tile down... But nope... he has the whole friggen wall gone.....WTH.... He seems to think he can fix the shower himself, and I asked him if he had ever done dry wall before, and of course the answer was no.... but he went on and on about how easy this is going to be... lord help me.. I have a feeling this isnt going to go well and be an easy process. I tried to suggest we get an estimate from a professional to see about redoing the shower.... and he doesnt seem to be on board with it... lord help me....:wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

Oh dear wannabe! I think men think they're superman sometimes :haha: I hope he manages it and it doesn't turn into a complete disaster!


----------



## chattyB

Morning ladies! Well my "don't obsess in the 2ww" attitude fell flat on its face this morning :(. 

I'm 9dpo and tested with a Superdrug own brand. I got all excited as instead of the stark white I usually get - there were two lines. One of the ladies kindly posted a photo in the preg-test board BUT looking at the test now, I'm pretty sure I've got my first ever evap :( ... It's more obvious in real life (my photography skills are as crap as my computer skills!). It's plainly obvious looking at it here - no squinting needed. It's looking thinner and more grey by the minute.

Oh well! Guess I'm now on the testing train. I'll see what tomorrows test shows!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty. I heard that superdrug tests are prone to evaps, which is weird because I've heard a lot of people recommending them too. I hope tomorrow brings you 2 lines!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, I looked at your testing thread and left a comment with a tweak of your pic!!! Good luck to you hun!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Oh dear wannabe! I think men think they're superman sometimes :haha: I hope he manages it and it doesn't turn into a complete disaster!

LOL.... me too girlfriend!!!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I will keep you girls updated with how this "Project" turns out....:dohh: LOL


----------



## ttcpostvr

WAnnabe-good news. Hardybacker or wonderboard (not drywall, it HAS to be water resistant) is fairly easy to hang! Bad news-replacing tile and all the materials is VERY expensive! And double that for a professional to!

Loves!


----------



## chattyB

Wannabe. - thanks so much for the tweak! I'm putting the 2nd line down to evap. It's still there, dark, but looks more grey than pink. I'll keep testing and see how things go. I don't "feel" pregnant tho :( 

Good luck with rebuilding the bathroom Hun! I must admit ... It's usually me who likes starting home "improvements" whilst hubby watches and rolls his eyes lol


----------



## sapphire1

I just saw your thread Chatty. I can see the second line, I thought it would be hard to see an evap so maybe it's the real deal? Good luck for tomorrow's test!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well this morning! I tested again this a.m and both were BFN, yesterday's test must have been an evap - but I least I'll now be able to recognise them if they happen again! It's weird! I thought I'd be really down and disappointed but I feel fine - I think I "knew" before hand that this wasn't supposed to be "my time" Ive resigned myself to the fact that AF will arrive on Weds/Thurs and looking forward to starting my maca and CoQ10 when it does. FXd Santa will bring all of us a BFP next cycle.

Onwards and upwards! I'm going to be Xmas shopping like a demon from now on - I cant wait for Xmas this year and have lots of things planned for the kiddies over the next few weeks involving PVA glue and copious amounts of glitter, paint and salt dough ... I really should be on Blue Peter lol.

Babydust ladies!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty, there's still time yet! I wish Holly was old enough to do all the crafty stuff, I love doing things like that :D


----------



## tallybee

Hi all, I've just caught up on what I've missed over the weekend!

Welcome to the group CMo, I'm in Scotland too - West Lothian :laugh2: How good would it be if we could have a bump meet! It is true SA's can change a lot, DH's have all been low but with quite a lot of variation. FX for you :hugs:

Chatty I am sorry about the evap. They're evil things, getting hopes up and dashing them :hugs: Yay for crafting! My son isn't fussed about it but my daughter is so creative, she loves making stuff :D It's great!

Wannabe, sorry you didn't feel well enough to have your night in! I hope the movies and take-away you got were enjoyable :hugs:
:shock: at the shower saga... my DH is like yours, thinking he can do things and being totally out of his depth! There's no telling him either, I just have to stand by, bite my tongue and wait for him to realise we need a pro! I hope your shower doesn't go pear-shaped!

We currently have no kitchen ceiling and the toilet is fully functional but not fixed in place :wacko: I did manage to convince him to get a plasterer in after DH screwed up trying to do most of our downstairs walls himself :shock: The kitchen ceiling fell in because of a leak coming from the bathroom radiator upstairs. Because it was such a slight leak we didn't notice, the first we knew was the whole kitchen ceiling falling in. Luckily I was the only one in the house at the time and was working on my laptop in the hall.

DH has announced that he will install a dishwasher... I said perhaps we should sort out the ceiling before spending on that :wacko:

Sapphire how are you feeling today? Waiting is so hard! I'm glad your DH got back :hugs: Yeah come back to Scotland!! 

xx


----------



## ababytogether

Hiya ladies

Hope you are all ok

I got a positive Ov test today well about 10 mins ago, this means within the next 12-24hours doesnt it that I will ovulate?? I will do another again tmrw to check to see what that one turns out at

I done the deed last night and will again tomorrow night


----------



## chattyB

Happy BDing! I would BD tonight and tomorrow night just to make sure you cover all bases!

Goodluck hun! FXd that this is your month!


----------



## sapphire1

I agree with Chatty, DTD tonight and tomorrow. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

I'm fine thanks Tally, It's weird but I've not really been thinking about it much. I deffo don't feel pregnant and I'm still spotting, so who knows :shrug: I'd love to come back to Scotland, I really miss it! I'm stuck here for the next couple of years though because SD is doing her GCSEs.


----------



## 3grls

**I posted this earlier in a different thread and was told maybe transfer it over here! so looking foward to getting to know all you awesome ladies!!!:happydance: **

hey ladies, Im new to this site was looking into vasectomy reversal for my husband and came across your thread, read all your posts and congratulations to all the ladies that have v/r sucess and *fingers crossed* to all those waiting! ^justonexxx^ I have my fingers crossed for you as well. So a long story short, I have 3 girls and all sections, was told after the 3rd section not to have anymore so my husband had a vas in 2009. Of course im feeling good and healthy my youngest is getting bigger and we want another one (hopefully a boy, but a girl would be just fine also) so here we are looking into costs and dr's and probably wont go ahead with anything till after the summer. But its nice to see these sucess stories and would love to lend some support to anyone who needs it in the TTC world. 

Anyone have multiple c-sections and husband get vasectomy and then have or thinking of reversal?


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks Girls, I didnt think it is good to BD every night as it kills too many sperm, doesnt give them enough time to mature or whatever they do in there, lol

Such a dilemma lol

Welcome to the thread 3grls, I didnt want to read and run

xxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Just found this lol

Low Sperm Count

For a low sperm count, you should be engaging in baby making sex every other day (48 hours apart) because your partner needs more time to &#8220;refuel&#8221; then a man with a normal sperm count needs. Abstaining from ejaculation for at least three days before you start your baby making schedule is still crucial.


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome 3grls! I hadn't had a baby before, so was in a different situation to you. Which country are you in? 

Ababytogether, DH and I DTD every day for a week for this bfp. We wouldn't have usually, but he works away every other week and was away when I OV'd, so I wanted to have a nice reserve left behind lol. With Holly we DTD every other day, then an extra time when I thought I OV'd.


----------



## ababytogether

Ok Sapphire, thankyou

xx


----------



## ababytogether

Does your DH have a low count?


----------



## sapphire1

TBH I have no idea, he only had one SA and I can't remember the results. He did only have one ball re-attached though :haha:


----------



## ababytogether

lol, same as my DH then

Will keep you posted anyway, lucky night again tonight then


----------



## wannabeprego

3grls said:


> **I posted this earlier in a different thread and was told maybe transfer it over here! so looking foward to getting to know all you awesome ladies!!!:happydance: **
> 
> hey ladies, Im new to this site was looking into vasectomy reversal for my husband and came across your thread, read all your posts and congratulations to all the ladies that have v/r sucess and *fingers crossed* to all those waiting! ^justonexxx^ I have my fingers crossed for you as well. So a long story short, I have 3 girls and all sections, was told after the 3rd section not to have anymore so my husband had a vas in 2009. Of course im feeling good and healthy my youngest is getting bigger and we want another one (hopefully a boy, but a girl would be just fine also) so here we are looking into costs and dr's and probably wont go ahead with anything till after the summer. But its nice to see these sucess stories and would love to lend some support to anyone who needs it in the TTC world.
> 
> Anyone have multiple c-sections and husband get vasectomy and then have or thinking of reversal?

Welcome to the thread!!! It is very nice to meet you...Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/033.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Hope you are all ok
> 
> I got a positive Ov test today well about 10 mins ago, this means within the next 12-24hours doesnt it that I will ovulate?? I will do another again tmrw to check to see what that one turns out at
> 
> I done the deed last night and will again tomorrow night

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-betty-boop-gl.gif


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope you've had a good Monday. I'm not long in from work and bloody knackered!

Tallybee your not far away from me at all. I'm in Midlothian x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ababytogether said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Hope you are all ok
> 
> I got a positive Ov test today well about 10 mins ago, this means within the next 12-24hours doesnt it that I will ovulate?? I will do another again tmrw to check to see what that one turns out at
> 
> I done the deed last night and will again tomorrow night

Time to start :sex: Good luck I hope this is your month!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

sapphire1 said:


> I agree with Chatty, DTD tonight and tomorrow. Sending lots of :dust: your way!
> 
> I'm fine thanks Tally, It's weird but I've not really been thinking about it much. I deffo don't feel pregnant and I'm still spotting, so who knows :shrug: I'd love to come back to Scotland, I really miss it! I'm stuck here for the next couple of years though because SD is doing her GCSEs.

:hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

3grls said:


> **I posted this earlier in a different thread and was told maybe transfer it over here! so looking foward to getting to know all you awesome ladies!!!:happydance: **
> 
> hey ladies, Im new to this site was looking into vasectomy reversal for my husband and came across your thread, read all your posts and congratulations to all the ladies that have v/r sucess and *fingers crossed* to all those waiting! ^justonexxx^ I have my fingers crossed for you as well. So a long story short, I have 3 girls and all sections, was told after the 3rd section not to have anymore so my husband had a vas in 2009. Of course im feeling good and healthy my youngest is getting bigger and we want another one (hopefully a boy, but a girl would be just fine also) so here we are looking into costs and dr's and probably wont go ahead with anything till after the summer. But its nice to see these sucess stories and would love to lend some support to anyone who needs it in the TTC world.
> 
> Anyone have multiple c-sections and husband get vasectomy and then have or thinking of reversal?

Welcome! I've never been pregnant before but I have hear that if you have c-sec you can only have three. Good luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well ladies I have a dilema! I am 13 DPO and I have no symptoms of the witch! I am terrified of testing because I don't wanna see another negative. According to FF I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I'm afraid. I don't know why I'm feeling this way, my last cycle I started testing at 9 DPO and now I'm afraid. I'm being silly I know. Wish me luck! I'm going to do it tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Well ladies I have a dilema! I am 13 DPO and I have no symptoms of the witch! I am terrified of testing because I don't wanna see another negative. According to FF I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I'm afraid. I don't know why I'm feeling this way, my last cycle I started testing at 9 DPO and now I'm afraid. I'm being silly I know. Wish me luck! I'm going to do it tomorrow. :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck_graphics_04.gif


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Happybunny! I always dread seeing those BFNs so I always promise myself that I'll not test too early - but then it gets to 9dpo and I can't help myself. I keep myself going by thinking that it's just one more bfn closer to my BFP.

I'm 11dpo today (AF due tomorrow/Thursday), BFN this morning and temps are static ... I'm expecting them to drop tomorrow.

Babydust!!


----------



## cjones82

hello ladies, how is everyone, welcome to the newbies. My saliva is telling me that ovulation has been and gone so hopefully we did enough :sex: im trying to keep myself busy this month so that i dont symptom spot, its going well so far but i am only 4dpo :haha: my kitten is keeping me occupied alot, its like having a newborn baby, i am thinking about christmas loads, what i still need to get and am going to start baking tomorrow so steering my imagination right away from poas not sure how long it will last for though. I have just read 3 pages of thread as i havent been on here much the last few days so i cant remember who is doing what :haha: so good luck to everyone that is due to test. sorry you are still spotting sapphire when do you go back for tests?

:dust: to everyone


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck HappyBunny, that's a good sign! 

Hang on in there Chatty, you're not out til the witch shows.

FX for you CJ.

:dust: to all!

I have another ultrasound on Thursday, not too hopeful really.


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: sapphire :hugs:

Welcome to the group 3grls! I have 2 children, neither were born by section though so I can't be any help on that. My husband had his V whilst he was still with his ex, long before we met. We've given up on trying to do all the 'right' things now, it was getting too stressful, now we're just kind of carrying on as normal and hoping for the best!

Ooh baking, cjones, yum! I love baking, and with all the eggs we're getting from our chooks I have a brilliant excuse :haha: Plus the kids' school Christmas fair is at the end of the week so I can do lots of yummy things for the cake stall! :happydance:

Chatty and happybunny FX that witch stays away!
 



Attached Files:







witch-crashed-into-a-tree.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well it was negative. Still no sign of the :witch: I'll wait until Thursday and test again.


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry about the bfn HappyBunny, I've got everything crossed that the witch stays away for you :dust: :dust: :dust:

A random thought I had about C-sections. Didn't Victoria Beckham have her 4th section when she had Harper?


----------



## 3grls

sorry about your BFN, but it aint over until the witch shows..ive got my fingers crossed for you! and good thought on victoria beckham?? I will check into that...


----------



## 3grls

and thanks tallybee! great to be here with all you great ladies:flower:


----------



## chattyB

Well ladies that's cd1 for me again! The witch showed up this morning. I was checking out the calender this morning and found that I'll be Oving twice through December! Cool.

How are you getting on with the maca CJ? I'm starting mine this morning. 

Babydust ladies!!


----------



## chattyB

3girls - welcome to the group Hun!

Where do you live? It's perfectly fine to have 4 c-sections these days, you could also try for a VBAC. Most Drs wouldn't want to induce labour or give an epidural this way, you'd have to go into labour naturally. The majority of c-sections are performed using a horizontal incision just above the bikini line, this preserves the muscle structure making a vbac with subsequent pregnancies possible. The risk of uterine rupture with a vbac after a vertical incision c-section are a little higher so the Drs would be less likely to agree to a vbac.

GL Hun!


----------



## tallybee

Sorry you got witch'd chatty :hugs: 

Great to know you should have 2 ovs in December though, how about a :bfp: for Christmas? :winkwink:


----------



## cjones82

Hi chatty sorry about your bfn. Im still going with the maca, have had to order another lot, its suprising how fast you go through a bottle when 8 tablets are being taken a day :haha: hope the maca works for you.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty, sorry the witch got you. With 2 OVs in December, you've got to be in line for a xmas bfp! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, I am sorry the :witch: got you hun.... :hugs: :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/LetsHaveTea39-hugs.gif


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry chatty, fingers crossed for a BFP in December

It seems I ovulated on Monday, taken 2 ov tests since and they have both been negative, which means that I have ovulated 9 days after coming off of my period!

It would seem that I have been missing this and assuming that it has been around the 14 day mark so fingers crossed

I will be monitoring it for the next few months to see if it happens like this from now on and also to make sure that my LP is long enough!!

So currently I am 2DPO.... the witch is due to appear on the 8th December!!


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope your all well! I'm enjoying a few days off from work. Enjoying a wee glass of vino while DH is fitting our new cooker. I'm avoiding the kitchen as the language I can hear from that direction is not particularly pleasant!

Got DH started on wellman conception this week. Fingers crossed they work miracles!

C x


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: CMo, your DH sounds like mine! Enjoy the :wine:

FX ababytogether, hope you caught that egg! :dust:


----------



## chattyB

I'll join you with that glass of vino ... Well, glass of baileys! I don't really drink during the rest of the month, it's like my consolation prize that the witch brings lol.


----------



## wannabeprego

Speaking of drinks, I am really looking forward to getting some of the alcholic egg nog that always comes out at the liquor store around this time of the year during the holiday season... it is sooooo yummy and gives you a good buzz with just a few glasses... LOL... :blush:

AFM, i have really soar nipples and also the end of my breasts are tender to the touch around my nipples. I did get some faint second lines and have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery, but for some reason I feel like AF is going to crash my party. I also have some light AF cramps which I normally get right before AF arrives, and I am craving all kinds of junk food, and feeling really hormonal. Me and DH have been picking at eachother all day over silly stuff all day too...I pigged out on Mcdonalds burger and fries for dinner...ugghhh.. So all I can do is wait it out and see what happens, I am trying to pump my breaks on testing for now so I dont make myself go too insane with early testing!! We canceled our thanksgiving plans to travel and go be with family because DH caught my cold and is sick, we also are kind of strapped for cash right now and to be toally honest with you really cant afford to travel right now either. 

I also wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happy-thanksgiving.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> Well ladies that's cd1 for me again! The witch showed up this morning. I was checking out the calender this morning and found that I'll be Oving twice through December! Cool.
> 
> How are you getting on with the maca CJ? I'm starting mine this morning.
> 
> Babydust ladies!!

I'm sorry Chatty, the witch showed up on me as well. FX for the next month.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi wannabeprego, FX for you. Your symptoms sound promising. Let's hope the witch stays away. Happy thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry Happybunny :(. Maybe December will be our month!

Hope this is your month wannabe xxx

Well that's me started my magic fertility cure all today! 900mg of maca and 200mg of CoQ10 ... I'm SO proud of DH - he's taken his every morning for the past week without fail and never once asked if its arsenic, or if I'm trying to poison him (saves that for my cooking I think). I'll tell him gently that the doses of maca and CoQ have now been doubled ... The poor guy is gonna rattle lol


----------



## tallybee

Awww chatty bless your hubby and his compliance with all the supplements :cloud9: Mine struggles even just with the wellman conception - the tablets being so big they make him gag :shock:

FX for you wannabe! And though we don't do thanksgiving here, happy thanksgiving to you and all who do celebrate it!

xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happybunny, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you hun.....Big hugs to you!! :hugs: :hugs:

@Chatty, I am glad that your DH is on board and playing his part in TTC by taking all of those vitamins!!! I got my fingers crossed it works for you guys!!! 
Good Luck!!! :dust: :dust:

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you lovely ladies!! :flower: I hope you girls have a wonderful day. Me and DH are spending the holidays together at home this year and cooking our own thanksgiving dinner. DH prepped some of the food this morning. We got a small turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes that i am going to candy and bake with marshmallows etc. Of course we have pumpkin and apple pie for desert as well. We were going to travel up north to be with family this year but DH caught my cold and got sick after i was starting to get over my cold. So we didnt want to have to drive 7 hours and than bring our colds to all of my nieces and nephews, which now total 9 altogether. Plus we are a little strapped for cash right now which makes the cost of traveling difficult for us right now. I feel bad we arent going but it was too much this year I think. But, the good news is that my entire family will be getting together the weekend before Christmas so we should be able to see everyone than in just a few weeks!! I was also dreading having AF arrive well I was with my family for Thanksgiving and I was worried about crying in front of everyone as well because AF could arrive anytime now. Only my DH and my mom know how hard LTTC has been on me..


----------



## cjones82

Sapphire did you have your scan today?


----------



## sapphire1

Happy Thanksgiving :D

:hugs: HappyBunny, sorry the witch got you.

Wannabe, FX this is your month!

My scan today wasn't good news. All they saw was a sac measuring 4 weeks, I should be 7+4. Because the sac has grown since last week, I have to go for another ultrasound in a weeks time :nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving :D
> 
> :hugs: HappyBunny, sorry the witch got you.
> 
> Wannabe, FX this is your month!
> 
> My scan today wasn't good news. All they saw was a sac measuring 4 weeks, I should be 7+4. Because the sac has grown since last week, I have to go for another ultrasound in a weeks time :nope:

I am so sorry the news wasnt good hun....:hugs: :hugs: I wish there was something I could do to take your pain away and make everything alright...:hugs: My heart goes out to you and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Thank you wannabe, that means a lot :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry sapphire big :hugs: to you. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## tallybee

So sorry sapphire :hug: thinking of you xx


----------



## clare79

hi ladies i havent been on here in over a week now, just been getting my head around the fact that hubby's vr hasnt worked.. however i have been keeping up to date with everyone's posts.. 
sapphire im so sorry about your scan hun sending massive :hugs::hugs: to you and your dh. im keeping you in my thoughts and my fxed for you..

im sorry to all the ladies who :witch: got this month, hoping you all get :bfp:for xmas..

hello and welcome to the new ladies on this vr post.. 

as for me well im waiting til after xmas and we go for dh another sa and then see where we go from there.. dh said he will have a re-do operation.. however if that fails too then im afraid that will be it for us as we cant afford to go through ivf or that other one where they take the sperm straight from the man.. 
im just keeping my fxed that hubby was having a bad day when we done his sa last week.. 
ive bought a opt to see when im ov and we will still do lots of:sex::sex:


----------



## sapphire1

I hope your next SA goes well Clare. I'll keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> I hope your next SA goes well Clare. I'll keep everything crossed for you :hugs:

Thank you sapphire. :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Clare.


----------



## clare79

Thank you happybunny


----------



## wannabeprego

@Clare, good luck hun....:dust: :dust:

AFM, I am going completly mad waiting on my BFP or AF to arrive. I track my periods online and it has averaged my cycles out at 27 days. So it is saying that my period could be 2 days late today. Here are my stats from the website, a quick copy and paste...LOL

_Your last period was on October 29, 2011. 


The number of periods you've entered into MyMonthlyCycles is 30. 


Based on the periods you have stored in MyMonthlyCycles: 
Your average menstrual cycle length is 27 days.

The longest cycle you have tracked was 32 days. 

The shortest cycle you have tracked was 24 days. _ 


But, I wont feel comfortable calling my period late until I make it past CD33 I think.... Every day is draggging by soooooooo sloooooooowly!!!:wacko::wacko: As far as symptoms, I had soar nipples for like 5 days now, but today they dont seem as soar. I have been having light AF type cramps that come in waves, like right now I dont have any cramps at all, very odd indeed. DH swears my boobs look bigger and my nipples look bigger. I think my left boob looks more veiny, like there are a ton more dark blue veins, which i know is a good sign. But the right one looks the same i think.:wacko:. i do feel like I have been peeing more lately, but that could just all be in my head at this point. Since I have only gotten faint lines on my HPT's and nothing definate yet, I feel like AF is just waiting to make her appaerance to get my hopes up... ugghhh..... I am supposed to use my last FRER on Thursday. I had DH hide it from me so I wouldnt use it before my AF was for sure late....:blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

And another positive sign is that my OPK's are pretty dark, even though I know they are negative, they are staying darker than what is normal for me during this part of my cycle, so it is one thing keeping me hopeful...

Here are my OPK's...

yesterdays...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11-26.jpg

todays......

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11-27.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

FX this is it for you wannabe! You've got some promising symptoms. Have you got a testing thread in the hpt gallery? 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> FX this is it for you wannabe! You've got some promising symptoms. Have you got a testing thread in the hpt gallery?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks for the Good luck wishes....:hugs:

Yes. I do have a thread in the gallery, I havent updated it in a few days though, i was trying to take a break from testing but I will definatly be doing my last FRER on thursday and I do have some cheapy tests I can use if I need to feed my POAS addiction, here is the link to my testing thread....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...vap-pg-2-pg-5-pg7-pg-9-pg10-frer-pg-11-a.html


----------



## chattyB

Looking good wannabe! Good luck hun x


----------



## ababytogether

Clare sorry to hear about your hubbies results

Sapphire sorry to hear about your scan fingers crossed it all works out for you

Wannabe, its all looking promising 

I am 6DPO today so lets see if I get any symptoms or not, so far nothing, lol......


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ababytogether, good luck and baby dust to you hun, i hope that this 2WW leads to your BFP!!! :dust: :dust::dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-5.jpg


----------



## CMo

Clare sorry to hear your results. Think we'll be exactly the same. Our first sample was zero and we've not done a second.

Ladies any of u got any expert advise on egg donation which is combined with your own treatment. I hear it can reduce treatment costs but don't know if it's just certain clinics or if there is anywhere in Scotland? Xx


----------



## chattyB

I think the Glasgow fertility clinic does egg share? A girl I know was treated there a few years back - the criteria is quite strict tho I believe. A fair few couples are going abroad for treatment (Spain) as the waiting lists are non existent and the treatment much cheaper. I'll certainly be looking abroad for treatment if I go down that route!

Hubby has left again for a business trip to the states - he'll be home on Thursday. The timing is better this month as I'm only cd6 today. We had a play with the microscope last night too! There looks to be an improvement on last time (to my untrained eye of course) but we saw LOTS of busy whizzy swimmers heading in all directions - not very scientific but good fun to watch!


----------



## clare79

CMo said:


> Clare sorry to hear your results. Think we'll be exactly the same. Our first sample was zero and we've not done a second.
> 
> Ladies any of u got any expert advise on egg donation which is combined with your own treatment. I hear it can reduce treatment costs but don't know if it's just certain clinics or if there is anywhere in Scotland? Xx

thank you cmo.. our first sa results were really good, the surgeon was really pleased he said we didnt need any more, however me being so impatient cos i didnt fall pregnant wanted to get another done and there was only 2 live ones but they were dying:(


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> I think the Glasgow fertility clinic does egg share? A girl I know was treated there a few years back - the criteria is quite strict tho I believe. A fair few couples are going abroad for treatment (Spain) as the waiting lists are non existent and the treatment much cheaper. I'll certainly be looking abroad for treatment if I go down that route!
> 
> Hubby has left again for a business trip to the states - he'll be home on Thursday. The timing is better this month as I'm only cd6 today. We had a play with the microscope last night too! There looks to be an improvement on last time (to my untrained eye of course) but we saw LOTS of busy whizzy swimmers heading in all directions - not very scientific but good fun to watch!

hi chatty, was just wonderin what microscope you used and where did you buy it?/


----------



## tallybee

I think you're right chatty about the Glasgow place. I don't know about anywhere else.

xx


----------



## sapphire1

I just had a quick look and found 3 clinics in Scotland that do egg sharing. Here's the link

https://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AdvancedSearch.aspx

FX ababytogether and wannabe! :dust:


----------



## chattyB

@Clare - my hubby got it from EBay, its from India and cost around £70, it's not great quality but it does the job! I'm pretty sure it goes up to x1200.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of your support this month ladies but the :witch: got me!!! I had a feeling that something wasnt right when my tests never got any darker and all I got was those faint barely there lines. I never got a good definate line on a FRER either, so it was either all evaps or I had a chemical. 

I am not taking it that hard this month though, because over my LTTC journey I am starting to develop a thick skin. I got a little teary eyed this morning but I quickly got myself back together and stopped. After all there is no sense in crying over spilled milk right?? I think i am going to take the month of December off from TTC altogether. I am going to push TTC on the back burner until my DH and I can afford to do our IUI which will hopefully be sometime early next year. I honestly think that if I was going to get pregnant without the help of a DR than it would of hapened on it's own by now. The sooner I accept this, the better off i will be for the time being and the less heart ache I will feel until we can do the IUI.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry wannabeprego :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry wannabe, hope you're ok x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for the kind words ladies....:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/th00037.gif


----------



## clare79

so sorry wannabe sending you lots of:hugs:


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> @Clare - my hubby got it from EBay, its from India and cost around £70, it's not great quality but it does the job! I'm pretty sure it goes up to x1200.

thank you chatty, im going to have a look


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry to hear that Wannabe

I want to test but know it is too early 7DPO, but my golly it is hard, never wanted to before just got an urge too arggghhh


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Sorry to hear that Wannabe
> 
> I want to test but know it is too early 7DPO, but my golly it is hard, never wanted to before just got an urge too arggghhh

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-6.jpg


----------



## yourstruly10

Hi ladies. I Really hope im not going to upset anyone by posting in here I just really need advice and have no idea where to look. Hubby and I may be looking into a reversal very soon. He had his vasectomy 2 weeks ago and I had a huge change of heart almost immediately after. He now feels bad and wishes he hadnt done it because he didn't know how upset id be. We do have two beautiful little girls but i would still like one more.

I posted a thread in TTc but got only 1 answer. I will spoiler my TTC post here and hope that maybe someone can help and if not maybe when it comes time to reverse if we have to I can find some support here.


Spoiler
Hey ladies. Hubby had a vasectomy 11 days ago. I wasn't ready as I though I was for it and broke down after. The doctor told him he does still have sperm until about 20 ejaculations to 6 weeks post vas. So after my breakdown he decided we could try for another. It's earlier then I really wanted after our last baby but it's our only shot.

I can't really find any info one what the chances are that he has enough sperm left 11 days after the vasectomy. He had it done on the 16th. All I can fine is that sometimes it takes as long as 6 weeks to 3 months for the count to be 0.

My last period was November 12th and lasted 4 days. We had unprotected sex on the 21,26 and 27 and will probably continue to daily or every other day until AF shows or doesnt. If I have a regular cycle(not likely only 2 months post baby) then I should have ovulated on the 26th or 27th. I had really bad achy pain on my left side both of those days so who knows. I have never had pain when ovulation but maybe I do now. I guess all I can really do is hope he has enough left and hope I ovulate some time near a date we have sex.

Sorry I don't know if this was a bad place to post this I just needed to get it out and see if maybe anyone knew the chances.

Again im really sorry for posting here and feel free to tell me to bugger off if I made a mistake posting here i just dont know where to turn anymore. 

I wish you all the best and pray for BFP for you all.


----------



## wannabeprego

@yourstruly, Welcome to the group hun....:flower: It is very nice to meet you!!! :winkwink:

This is a great group of girls that have OH's that have had VR's and you are welcome to join us!!! I know there is a very high chance that your VR will be a success because it was so recently done!!! The success rates for VR's doesnt go down until many years have gone by, so I think you have a high chance of success!!! My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed and it was a success!!! Good luck to you hun!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WTGfairy2.jpg


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: you're more than welcome here hun! I'll keep everything crossed that you manage to catch that egg! I know there's a way you could freeze sperm through a fertility clinic - this might be a good start as "back up" if you don't fall pregnant before the vasectomy takes full effect. If your hubby does have a reversal, I would do it sooner rather than later as the success rates decline the longer you leave it.

It might be a good idea to get your hubby on fertility supplements to give his remaining swimmers a "boost". It take around 12 weeks for new sperm to be made and reach maturity and might help you get pregnant before he needs to thing of a VR.

My hubby had his 13yr old vasectomy reversed in June, he has sperm present (had no official SA) but not sure of the counts. 

Good luck huni, let us know how you're getting on!


----------



## clare79

yourstruly10 said:


> Hi ladies. I Really hope im not going to upset anyone by posting in here I just really need advice and have no idea where to look. Hubby and I may be looking into a reversal very soon. He had his vasectomy 2 weeks ago and I had a huge change of heart almost immediately after. He now feels bad and wishes he hadnt done it because he didn't know how upset id be. We do have two beautiful little girls but i would still like one more.
> 
> I posted a thread in TTc but got only 1 answer. I will spoiler my TTC post here and hope that maybe someone can help and if not maybe when it comes time to reverse if we have to I can find some support here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Hey ladies. Hubby had a vasectomy 11 days ago. I wasn't ready as I though I was for it and broke down after. The doctor told him he does still have sperm until about 20 ejaculations to 6 weeks post vas. So after my breakdown he decided we could try for another. It's earlier then I really wanted after our last baby but it's our only shot.
> 
> I can't really find any info one what the chances are that he has enough sperm left 11 days after the vasectomy. He had it done on the 16th. All I can fine is that sometimes it takes as long as 6 weeks to 3 months for the count to be 0.
> 
> My last period was November 12th and lasted 4 days. We had unprotected sex on the 21,26 and 27 and will probably continue to daily or every other day until AF shows or doesnt. If I have a regular cycle(not likely only 2 months post baby) then I should have ovulated on the 26th or 27th. I had really bad achy pain on my left side both of those days so who knows. I have never had pain when ovulation but maybe I do now. I guess all I can really do is hope he has enough left and hope I ovulate some time near a date we have sex.
> 
> Sorry I don't know if this was a bad place to post this I just needed to get it out and see if maybe anyone knew the chances.
> 
> Again im really sorry for posting here and feel free to tell me to bugger off if I made a mistake posting here i just dont know where to turn anymore.
> 
> I wish you all the best and pray for BFP for you all.

welcome to the group yourstruly10, all the ladies on here are very nice and wouldnt ever make you feel unwelcome, we all support one another in every step of our vr ttc.. 
my dh had a vr in june after 14 years, at first it was a success however recent tests have shown that it has reversed it self. that is very highly unlikely to happen to you because your dh has just had his v.. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: yourstruly, of course you're welcome here. I remember your post about the fact your DH was getting a vasectomy. If it takes 6 weeks for all sperm to disappear, then it sounds like you have a good chance, get BD! If you're not successful and you do want to have a reversal, do it sooner rather than later. Do your research and find a good surgeon, and there's a massive chance of success. Usually after VR there is a fair chance of pregnancy (around 55%) but I think that is mainly due to the fact that most vasectomies were done a long time before the reversals. It also depends on other factors such as the female's fertility too.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

So sorry wannabe, it's tough riding this rollercoaster for so long :hugs:

Welcome to the group yourstruly10! You mustn't worry about whether you should post in here. The others are right, the shorter time between the v and the vr, the higher chance of success. There have been many success stories of babies born from vr's!

All the best everyone!


----------



## yourstruly10

Awe thank you so much ladies. Im keeping my fingers crossed we caught something and that there was enough sperm left while i was ovulating( if i ovulated ). I do know I am quite fertile. With our first it took one month and with our second it took 2 months. My first two are a year and 8 days apart and if by some miracle i get pregnant without it being reverse my second an third would be about 11 months apart. Not exactly the gap I would have wanted but there is that chance this could be our only shot so im taking it.

Hopefully we wont have to go through the reversal process but if we do it is so nice to know you ladies are here and that there is a fairly good chance it would work.


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: 

I have everything crossed for you. Wow you would have your hands full with those close age gaps! Still, it'd be worth it :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for all of the kind words and support ladies.... :flower:

I am doing alright and have been keeping busy today. I went nuts and cleaned the house like a mad women. I cleaned all 3 of our bathrooms, vacumed, swept and dusted etc. Than I finished putting up the Christmas decorations and finished decorating our tree. It came out pretty. I have included a picture. 

I also found out that I wont be needed to go back to work for that temporary job with the staffing agency until the New Year. I was kind of hoping I could go back to work sooner than that because it would of been nice to have some extra $$ for X-Mas, but at least hopefully I will have a job in the New Year if everything goes as planned.

I hope that all of you girls are having a wonderful week.....


----------



## clare79

Hi was just wanting some advice about the opt. I tested on Monday and had 2 faint lines, yesterday I tested and they were darker than Monday's. Do I keep testing til I get just one line again? Me and dh are just continuing with ttc until after new year and we go back for another sa.


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

That's a bit crappy you won't have that work before Xmas wannabe, FX everything goes to plan in the new year.

Clare I'm not that experienced with those OPK things but as far as I am aware if the test line is darker than or the same as the other one it's a positive which means you should ov soon. I think it can show 2 lines most of the time and it's just comparing the darkness of them. Not sure if it matters if they are both light or both dark?? Maybe someone can explain better :flower:


----------



## chattyB

I have NEVER had a true positive on the IC OPKs! I also use the clear blue monitor and very occasionally, the clear blue smiley one.

My ICs show 2 clear lines during my LH surge but the test line always remains lighter than the control line. I've managed to work out what MY particular positive looks like on them now. 

Everyone is different, everybody has slightly different hormone levels - maybe my body only produces a smaller than average amount of LH hormone, enough to trigger OV but not enough to show 2 strong lines on the OPKs? 

Keep on BDing - the OPKs don't dictate when you'll get pregnant - you can ovulate without a +OPK (usually means you've missed testing during the LH surge). Most people ovulate within 12-36hrs after their first +OPK)

In the spirit of "positive thinking" ... My monitor will be for sale after Xmas - you know, when I get my Xmas BFP lol.


----------



## chattyB

Wannabe - your tree is beautiful!! The extra cash from your new job would've been handy before Xmas but there are positives - enjoy your last few weeks at home without the burden getting to work. Pamper yourself! Hopefully, this time next year, when you're juggling the needs of a newborn baby and sleep deprived and the tree is still stuck in the garage 4 days before Xmas ... You'll remember this Xmas and think "if only i could be that chilled out and organised now...."

You never know ladies! By next Xmas, we could all be sporting huge bumps or having our first Xmas with a new baby! This may just be your last "quiet" Xmas.

(I'm ALL about positive thoughts today :) )


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi, my name's Cat.. We have 4 children aged 13, 11, 5 and 3. Dh had a vasectomy 2 years ago and we have just booked in a vr on 11th Jan 2012!! Yesterday, the urologist said dh has a tender lump on epididymis which could be a blow out or a cyst. Hope it isn't a blowout or he will only be able to reattach one side.. :dohh: I hope the vr works as it's such a lot of money to waste! :wacko:
I am so nervous :nope:


----------



## chattyB

Hey Cat! Welcome to the forum!

Exciting news! January will be here in no time. The original V was only 2 years ago so the VR has a good chance of being a success. Don't worry if the dr can only attach one side a there are plenty of ladies on here that have fallen pregnant after their partners have only had one side attached. 

Good luck Hun!


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Cat :wave: Nice to have you here! Don't worry if the surgeon is only able to reattach one side. My DH only has one side done, and we managed to have a LO post vr. Good luck with it!

Gorgeous tree wannabe :D

I like the positive thinking Chatty, wish I could be like that at the moment :wacko:

Clare, I've never got a positive opk. The test line is meant to be darker than the control line for a true positive result.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: sapphire - I'm thinking of you a lot. I hope this week brings good news ... You know where I am if you need to chat Hun :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Thank you so much Sapphire and Chatty!!! You have both made me feel soooooooo much better! I have been stressing non stop about all of this. It's nice to talk to someone that understands :) :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

I was stressing too Cat, especially when it transpired that DH could only have one side done - we only found that out on the day of the op. I had nothing to worry about though :D It is nice to find other people that understand - this thread was started after I was already pregnant, I only joined it when we started TTC VR baby #2.

Thanks Chatty :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hi Cat! Welcome to the group! It's been a lifeline for me, as it's not easy to find people who understand otherwise. It's so liberating to be able to vent your stresses knowing others have had/are having similar experiences!

Lots of VRs can only be done on one side and are successful. Look at sapphire, already had a beautiful LO with her DH only reattached on 1 side! 

Although I haven't gotten pregnant yet, my DH's SAs have shown it _should_ be possible and he was only redone on 1 side too :flower:

So don't give up hope if that is the case for you too :D

Always about if anyone needs a vent!

xx


----------



## cjones82

Hi ladies, i havent been around much, and i have just popped in to say TTFN. :witch: got me today 2 days early :-( so me and DH have decided to stop trying, its getting us both down building our hopes up each month to be gutted all the time, of course we are not going to prevent but we are just going to stop obsessing every month on when or if ovulation Will occur, i figure if its going to happen for us it Will if its not it won't. I wish all you lovely ladies all the luck in the world i hope each and every one of your dreams come true. Thank you to you all for your support and advice and one day i might be back. :dust:


----------



## tallybee

cjones82 said:


> Hi ladies, i havent been around much, and i have just popped in to say TTFN. :witch: got me today 2 days early :-( so me and DH have decided to stop trying, its getting us both down building our hopes up each month to be gutted all the time, of course we are not going to prevent but we are just going to stop obsessing every month on when or if ovulation Will occur, i figure if its going to happen for us it Will if its not it won't. I wish all you lovely ladies all the luck in the world i hope each and every one of your dreams come true. Thank you to you all for your support and advice and one day i might be back. :dust:

:hugs:

I am sorry it's gotten so upsetting for you guys :hugs:

I just want to say that you are not alone in feeling this way, DH and I are the same (basically NTNP) as it was too stressful. I still love coming to this group though!

I've lost any faith I had in that 'when you stop trying so hard it'll happen' philosophy (not sure I had any to begin with tbh but it's not worked for us!!!) but any of us could still get lucky!

All the best with everything, remember we are still here if you need us! I am always about if you want to PM too :hug:

xx


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry it's getting you down Hun :(. Hubby still thinks we're NTNP ... Ive been slightly more obsessive about things! However, I'm fast moving towards the NTNP mentality also. Let's face it, if we're DTD every few days, chances are, we'll eventually hit jackpot - after experiences of charting, peeing on sticks and checking cervical mucous ect, we all have a pretty good idea of when our "fertile time" is!

I'm taking a more relaxed approach this cycle (up until now that is!). I'm trying hard not to get too worked up about it. If only we could wish ourselves pregnant eh?? This is my first cycle without soy (I've used soy for the past 3 cycles)

GL ladies!


----------



## ababytogether

Hi Ladies

Know how you are feeling, I took a test today (9dpo) maybe too early I know, but I still think if it was positive it would have given me a small indication, instead I got a very definate BFN

Like you all I am getting down with wondering as to whether this is my month and am finding it harder and harder to not think about it, it will be a year in January and as my age creeps on so do my doubts

I had the approach at the beginning that it will happen if it is meant to but I admit defeat and have found it hard to stick to it

I always come on and read but I am going to stop doing the OPK's etc and if I miss my period then I may take a test!

Best of luck to each and everyone of you

I will still be here but just wont be knowing when I ovulate etc

xxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: CJ, I'm sorry the witch got you.

ababytogether, 9dpo is super early, there's plenty of time yet!

I totally understand how gutting it is to get bfns every month, TTC is so bloody stressful. I just try to remember that it can take perfectly healthy couples over a year to conceive, and they don't have the VR issue to contend with. I did a poll recently in BC, and although there are lots of people that conceived quickly, there are almost as many that took a lot longer.

We need to keep the faith, and believe it will happen one day. I know you might think it's easy for me to say as I've already got Holly, but I really do see her as a miracle baby, especially with what's going on at the moment.

:dust: to all you lovely ladies x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Waiting4vr said:


> Hi, my name's Cat.. We have 4 children aged 13, 11, 5 and 3. Dh had a vasectomy 2 years ago and we have just booked in a vr on 11th Jan 2012!! Yesterday, the urologist said dh has a tender lump on epididymis which could be a blow out or a cyst. Hope it isn't a blowout or he will only be able to reattach one side.. :dohh: I hope the vr works as it's such a lot of money to waste! :wacko:
> I am so nervous :nope:

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: Good luck with your upcoming VR!!! I hope your DH has lots of :spermy: and that the reversal is a success...:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/KittyWelcome.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cj, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you....:hugs: :hugs:

I have also decided to stop TTC for now and take a more laid back NTNP approach. At least until next year when we are ready to do the IUI. I cant handle the emotional rollercoaster that happens every month anymore when I get my hopes up to only have them crushed by the :witch: month after month. I have fallen into a depression many months and cried a lot over TTC, so I cant put myself through this anymore. It literally feels like someone is stomping on my heart and breaking it some months. I realized I need to relax about it more now from when my Mom visited me recently. When we were at these gardens and I was looking at all of the baby strollers and pregnant bellied moms walking around, I literally was holding back tears and was hurting so bad. I also had to lock myself in my bedroom to be alone so I could cry for a few hours well my mom was visiting so she wouldnt see how upset I was when AF came. Going through this was a wakeup call for me, that feeling like this arent normal for me. I was trying to remember a time when I wasnt worried about TTC and I was focused on other things in my life and I was happier.

So long story short, I couldnt keep doing this to myself. As a result of 2 plus years of TTC I have developed a thicker skin and come to a place where I am alright with not having a baby right now. I try to refocus my energy on weight loss exercise and doing things that I enjoy. Keeping busy with other things. Also just focusing on the positives of not having a baby for now, little things like sleeping in late and being able to go out whenever I want. I also want to focus on saving up some money as well for IUI and other stuff that we need to take care of in the mean time. I also try to focus on the things in life that I am thankful for and the blessings that I do have in my life right now versus dwelling on what is missing. I have to do this to keep my sanity and so I dont end up on antidepressants. 

I am still going to make sure that DH and me have :sex: when I am ovulating just for the hell of it, but I am not going to test early and obsess over TTC like I have been the previous months before. I honestly think that if I was going to get pregnant naturaly than it would of happened by now. I dont want to lie to myself or try to fool myself anymore and I am accepting that DH and me need the help of a DR to get our BFP. I guess I am just trying to be realistic and honest with myself at this point in time.


----------



## wannabeprego

I also wanted to add that the friggen basement has water in it!!!! :growlmad: It isnt a ton of water, but it is in the center of the basement floor and on some of our work out equipment and stuff. We have never had any water in the basement since we have lived in this house which has been over a year now. And we even went through a hurricane with a ton of rain and we didnt get water in the basement than either. I think it is because DH had to fix the hot water heater the other day and he poured the water into the sump pump. Which he has done before and we didnt have this problem. :shrug: It has rained alot the last few days as well. He did leave the hose in the sump pump well thing and was trying to get me to fix it on the phone with him well he is at work, but i dont know what the hell i am doing!!! I checked the circut breaker and the switches were all on. Please keep your fingers crossed that this is a problem that DH can fix easily on his own and wont cost us alot of $$ to fix, and that the flooding wont get worse. I am watching the sky now and hoping it isnt going to rain today before DH gets home from work and can take a look at it to try to fix it himself!!! Lordy!!! :wacko:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Oh wannabe.. How annoying!!! Fingers crossed it all gets sorted out soon with a minimum of $$$ and effort!
Thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome :) I hope to get to know all of you better in the coming weeks/months...
I need some advice please! Should I tell my children that dad is going to have a vasectomy reversal? I don't really want to tell them as it may not work and don't want to get their hopes up etc.. But when dh comes home with sore balls they are going to know something is up! I was thinking I could tell them that he had a cyst removed or something? I really don't want to lie to them but also don't want to open a can of worms by telling them as we don't want them telling family and friends. We have decided to keep it to ourselves as I feel like it's worse when other people know if it doesn't end up working.. It would be easier for me to deal with if it's just dh and myself to be disappointed.
So what do you think? To tell or not to tell ;)
Thanks in advance ladies!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe, I totally understand wanting to take a break from the whole TTC thing. I hope your basement gets sorted easily too!

I wasn't in that situation Waiting4vr, as I didn't have any children before Holly. Personally, I don't think I would have told children if I had them. We didn't tell anyone about the vr as I didn't want people to know about our TTC plans, and we didn't know if it would work or not. As you said, there's always the chance that they might accidentally let slip. The recovery is a little bit sore, DH took a week off work, and was limping when he went back. It could be explained away though.


----------



## chattyB

Waiting4vr - we told the kids that hubby had a bad back and might have to rest in bed for a few days! A month later, my stepdaughter found a wrapper for a clear blue monitor stick in the bin ... She told her mum, her mum called hubby and started ranting (a common situation) and we decided to tell the older 4 (aged 19,17,17,14) that dad had had a VR and we were thinking of having another baby. They were all happy for us! I've gradually introduced the idea to the younger two (9 and 11) - they have no clue about vasectomy or VRs so we explained about the possibility of having a baby without telling them about Vs and VRs. 

The younger two occasionally ask when mums going to grow a baby but the older 4 are happy to wait for news without asking "when" ... But they've all got a list of favourite baby names ready apparently!


----------



## chattyB

Oh god wannabe! You're really not having much luck with the house recently!! I hope you manage to get it sorted easily Hun! How's the shower situation now? 

:hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Took a test this am 10DPO and again a very big BFN, think that I am definately out this month, cant help wondering though, no cramps at all this month still have WCM, normally I have a little pink/bloody mix of CM a week before I am due to get the witch but nothing, Tuesday is only 4 days away which is when she is due to appear, so no doubt my mind and body are playing tricks with me AGAIN, wish I could get the urge to not test especially when I am wanting it so much and it comes back with a NO, lol

Arrgggghhhhhhhh


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: 10 dpo is still early ababytogether! If you look at the packet of a frer there is a big percentage of pregnant ladies that don't get their bfp until later on. :dust:


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Yeah 10DPO is still early! Don't give up yet ababytogether! fx or you!

:hugs: wannabe, I totally understand the pain and the progression away from doing ALL the TTC things, it's needed if we want to keep any sanity isn't it :hugs: But it's not necessarily true that you need help to conceive just because you have been trying for so long, these things happen, the possibility is still there! We've all heard of couples who try for years and years and years and then conceive naturally without trying just as they've been approved to adopt or something!
Also I hope your house doesn't need too much hassle and cash to fix!

As for the question of what to tell the kids Waiting4vr, it's such a personal decision what you tell them. Like Chatty's younger ones, my 2 being even younger, too young to comprehend it really, we didn't say anything too specific as we felt it would be too much for them We threw in the question of how they would feel if they had a new baby brother or sister and left it at that really. Pretty much the same with my 2 step sons as well, though DH sat down with his older son separately as being a teenager he understands more.

Luckily I've never had any tests rumbled :shock:

But pretty much all the family know (well DH's anyway) as DH insisted on announcing it :dohh: which resulted in MIL saying 'so you pregnant yet then?' whenever we saw her, thankfully she gave that up after a few months as it was getting to the point of rubbing salt in the wounds!

xxx


----------



## chattyB

10dpo is early Hun, Fxd that the 2nd line appears over the next few days. I HATE the 8dpo-12dpo period .... Constantly wondering and analysing symptoms and willing those tests to turn positive. 

Sapphire - how are you chick? What time are you back in for the scan? Thinking of you :hugs:

I'm cd9 today, hubby returns from the states this afternoon. Today is all about housework and getting my wardrobe organised (yawn), then it's off to get the horses sorted before the next band of rain and cold arrives!

Babydust ladies!!


----------



## clare79

Sapphire when is your scan Hun, thinking about you both n hope it's good news today. Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@ababytogether, sorry about the BFN hun...:hugs: :hugs: I do agree with the other girls that you do still have time to get your BFP and that it is early still!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:

AFM, the water in the basement crisis has been fixed!!!! I checked downstairs in the basement again later in the day yesterday and saw even more water starting to pool up on the floor, so I went over the the sump pump and notice that DH had left both ends of the garden hose in the sump pump well area to drain I guess, so I figured I better pull the hose out of there and what do you know, I heard this BRRrrrrr sound and the sump pump came back on, and I saw the water level slowly start to go down!! I was so relived when that happened. DH had left the hose in there to drain the water out from when he had fixed the hot water heater and drained the water out of there a few days ago. So I am assuming that the hose was blocking the sump pump drainage or caused it to shut off. So DH tried to tell me I should clean up the water well he was at work yesterday, and I was like umm... well I have other stuff I need to do today, which is true, but to be honest with you, he caused the mess, so he should clean it up... ugghhh.... LOL.... 

So when he got home lastnight after he ate the dinner I made he cleaned the water out of the basement, We have a wet/dry shop vac that sucked the water up pretty good, and we got lucky because i dont think our work out equipment had any damage, alot of it sits on big rubber mats which kept the water away... I did go down and help him out with the shop vac for a little while because he asked for my help.:blush: So long story short I checked it this morning and the water was almost all dried up and the sump pump was working like it should again!!!:happydance::happydance: Thank goodness it didnt cost us any $$$$ to fix.....:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Oh god wannabe! You're really not having much luck with the house recently!! I hope you manage to get it sorted easily Hun! How's the shower situation now?
> 
> :hugs:

The shower has seen no progress since that day I first mentioned the shower issue with you girls way back!!! LOL... DH started to tear it down and started to take the one wall down when he was working on it the first time and I can see the friggen shower water pipes and the inside of the wall....uggh....

I do have my brother his wife and their 2 girls coming to visit us in May of 2012 because my brother is running in a road race where i live so I told DH that I want the shower done before than, so that we wont be using the guest shower with company here and he seems to think we can have the master bathroom shower project done by than... so only time will tell.... LOL...:dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sapphire, i am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that you get good news about your pregnancy.... :hugs: :hugs: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/pray0.jpg


----------



## tallybee

Ooo glad the water in the basement was easy to fix! Your man had better get on that shower though :haha: I would be well annoyed to have that ongoing.... well we have a load of other jobs ongoing so yea lol.

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Well ladies, I have to go back for another scan next week. There is a sac measuring 7mm but it is empty (that's about the size of a 5 week pregnancy, not an 8 week one). They think it's a blighted ovum but they can't make a diagnosis until the sac has grown bigger and there's still no baby, or it stops growing. They don't want to medically treat me until they're absolutely sure there's no baby there. I had a bit of bleeding this morning, so they think I may miscarry naturally before next week. I think of all the outcomes, the one I wanted the least was to have to wait another week :nope:

Thanks for all your well wishes :hugs:


----------



## Mols

Hi,

I'm new on here and trying to get to grips with the lingo!

I have worked out that I belong on this forum, TTC, boyfriend had original op 14 yrs ago, VR Sep 2011.

He is 43 and I'm 37. I've never been pregnant before and we were advised to go straight for IVF. No medical complications, more linked to my age I think.

We are having the test to see if it has worked in Jan. Putting it off a little to be honest. I really want to know but I do not want to be disapointed.

We do however have 5 vials of stuff on ice...

Feeling a little lost in this great big world of TTC.

Looking forward to hearing from others.


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: Welcome Mols, nice to have you in the group! You'll soon get used to the TTC lingo, you end up speaking it fluently :haha: The ladies here are fab, and so helpful. Good luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: sapphire - I really feel for you :(. I've been in a similar situation in the past and the waiting is horrible. 

Mols - welcome to the group! My hubby had a VR in June after a 13yr vasectomy. He's 44, I'm 35. You're not alone, there are many of us on here in exactly this situation. Fxd for a speedy BFP!


----------



## ababytogether

Sapphire, thinking of you lots, such agony to have to wait another week

I had a missed pregnancy when I first got pregnant many years ago, lol, and I had to go back on several occasions as there was a sac but nothing in it, still to this day have no idea why they call it a missed pregnancy am guessing it is because there was nothing in it yet my body thought I was xxxx

Mols welcome to the thread, my hubbie had a VR in January 2011, after 4 years since his original V, fingers crossed you get the results you need and a nice BFP soon


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi Mols! :howdy: I am also new here and not too sure of all the lingo but I'm sure we'll catch on! So did you husband have the vasectomy reversal? You said you were having the test in January to see if it worked? Gosh I really hope it did!!!
Sapphire.. I have been in similar situations.. i have had 3 miscarriages and the wait and see is pure torture! Hopefully you will have a better outcome than I did.. fingers crossed for you! :hugs2: My friend had bleeding and no sac visible at 6 or 7 weeks but baby stuck and now she is 22 weeks pregnant with a healthy girl :) :pink:


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: sapphire, waiting must be agonising :nope: thinking of you lots :hugs:

Welcome to the group Mols! Fx for you that the op was successful! 

Here's the page of lingo and abbreviations https://www.babyandbump.com/# for anyone needing to look things up :thumbup:

:dust: everyone!


----------



## wannabeprego

Mols said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new on here and trying to get to grips with the lingo!
> 
> I have worked out that I belong on this forum, TTC, boyfriend had original op 14 yrs ago, VR Sep 2011.
> 
> He is 43 and I'm 37. I've never been pregnant before and we were advised to go straight for IVF. No medical complications, more linked to my age I think.
> 
> We are having the test to see if it has worked in Jan. Putting it off a little to be honest. I really want to know but I do not want to be disapointed.
> 
> We do however have 5 vials of stuff on ice...
> 
> Feeling a little lost in this great big world of TTC.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from others.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Group.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sapphire, I am sorry that the news isnt good, and that now you have to wait even longer for more answers. I really hope that things turn around and work out for the best. Big hugs to you hun...:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Well ladies the witch is on her way so that is me out again this month

Hope she holds off until Sunday as I will have a 12 day lp then.. so wont have that to worry about, may have to monitor my ovuation days and see whats happening that end now, as am concerned that I dont have a long enough LP some months so will be interesting to keep a record


Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Welcome to the group waiting, my husband had his VR January this year, heres to me getting a BFP in that month 2012, lol

Good Luck xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ababytogether, sorry the witch got you x x


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks Sapphire

I am ok about it surprisingly enough, things got the better of me couple days ago when I was determined to test...I think I knew deep down I wasnt, have no idea what I will be like if I ever get a BFP, lol


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Well ladies the witch is on her way so that is me out again this month
> 
> Hope she holds off until Sunday as I will have a 12 day lp then.. so wont have that to worry about, may have to monitor my ovuation days and see whats happening that end now, as am concerned that I dont have a long enough LP some months so will be interesting to keep a record
> 
> 
> Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Morning ladies!! I can confirm that my body is awesome!! I started taking soy Iso 4 cycles ago as I wasn't detecting Ov. I took it for 3 cycles and stopped, this cycle is a Soy Iso free. I've been a little concerned that I wouldn't Ov this cycle

BUT .....

I got a peak reading on my monitor this morning! Cd11, I expect I'll be Oving tomorrow, right on time (usually cd12-cd14) I am SO relieved that my body is working on its own, without having to rely on Soy.

BD time!!!!!!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Great news Chatty! Get :sex: :haha:


----------



## ababytogether

Great news CHatty

Still no sign of the witch for me, but am excited because my LP is 12 days yayyy, lol, think that is what I am more worried about at the moment

I am 12DPO today and no sign of her appearing, the pinkish mucus has stopped..its now brown, (sorry tmi) so I know she is on her way but she has held off and that was all I was bothered about after realising this month wasnt my month again!!

Good Luck to everyone else


----------



## sapphire1

ababytogether, it could be IB rather than the start of AF. FX for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## ababytogether

I would love to think it was that Sapphire, but I had the same last month am 100% that the witch will appear before Tuesday, I never get any pain so she just appears as and when...blummin thing, lol, just annoyed as my cycles are getting shorter and shorter every month!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Just hate the mind games ttc plays

I have so many different symptoms each month

This month I pee every 2 secs drives me mad, my boobs are all veiny, even my hubbie mentioned how bad they were, I am still moist (tmi) lol, down there....

Drives me mad, just hate the could I be all the time, wish I could just wait and see if I was late, but the closer it gets the more I wonder is this my month!! argghhhhhh


----------



## sapphire1

The veiny boobs are a good sign, I was like that when preggers with Holly. You never know, in fact the times I was convinced I was pregnant I wasn't, and when I thought I was out, I was pregnant :wacko: TTC is so stressful, it definitely plays mind games. I'm dreading starting again.


----------



## ababytogether

Yes it is, I keep looking at al my symptoms and thinking well this has to be it, but it never is, I took another test today and it came out as a BFN so thats pretty definate to me, I am either 11DPO or 12DPO as I am not sure whether I count the day the witch is due to appear as DPO, its due Tuesday so is that a day or not, if not then am 12 if it is then am 11, lol


----------



## sapphire1

Did you mean a bfn? You put a bfp? I suppose it's just a waiting game, urgh I hate waiting! Some ladies don't get a bfp til they're past 14 dpo, it depends on the hormone levels. I hope the witch stays away for you! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Grrrr, I am so pissed, there is more water in the basement again. The floating ball thingy is broken I guess so the pump isnt switching on anymore by itself. Than me and DH got into an argument about it all, he friggen was being an ass to me so i yelled at him, and when things go wrong he doesnt friggen communicate with me, he goes on the defensive and doesnt tell me WTH is going on, well I am having a nervous break down, he just shuts down and doesnt communicate with me anymore. Plus we are like so friggen broke right now and cant afford a big expensive fix with this dammed sump pump....:growlmad: I was crying earlier, so stressed about this dam thing and than DH acting like an asshole doesnt help!!!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. I hope it gets sorted soon for you. x x


----------



## wannabeprego

So after all of the water in the basement drama lastnight I think we might have fixed the problem. DH was able to buy a new floater plastic ball thingy for the sump pump from Home Depot lastnight and replaced it, and vacumed up all of the water from the basement. He also bought an alarm system that will go off if it detects water on the floor to notify us that there is a problem. He bought a new sump pump in case the floater ball replacement didnt work, one of the lower priced ones, but so far it is looking like we will be able to return the sump pump and get the money back. Hopefully replacing that one part worked. 

DH did apologize for acting like a jerk lastnight, but to be hoest with you I am still annoyed with him and i think it might take me a few days to get over it....


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, it's good that it's sorted now hun. I'm glad he apologised :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Evening

Well the witch hasnt appeared, still getting brown cm, not very much every now and then, shes got to be imminent by now, lol, just want it to hurry up and come and go so I can get on with the next month, lol


----------



## sapphire1

Have you tested today ababytogether?


----------



## ababytogether

No Sapphire, shes on her way just clearly taking her blummin time, due date is Tuesday so still got 2 days really and tbh I know I am out this month....


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, I hate it when she tries to trick you by holding off :growlmad: Hope she hurries up soon so you can get on with your next cycle.


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: wannabe, I am glad your DH apologised, it's still not very nice is it! My DH is awful too for not realising that sometimes when he's been crappy, I don't want to be nice!

ababytogether, sorry to hear the witch is getting you!

Well I start night shift tonight... pretty nervous and not sure how it will go... how will we manage to :sex: ???? :lol: :rofl: 

but we could definitely do with the money!

xx


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: wannabe - I hope you and DH manage to sort it out soon hun, I'm glad he apologised. 

Ababytogether - FXd the witch does one and you'll get your BFP this week. 

Tally - SICKNOTE!!!! You're FAR to Ill to work for a few 
nights when you're Oving ;)

Sapphire - how are you hun?

AFM, I've had an interesting few days! I had + OPKs and a peak on the monitor on Saturday, Ovd on Sunday - managed to DTD on Thurs, Sat and Sun (I think I'd Ovd before DTD on Sun tho). 

The witch is due on the 17th ... The same day as the works Xmas party. I'm hoping she stays away. IF I'm lucky enough to get my BFP this cycle, baby would be due on my youngest daughters 10th birthday lol.

I'm trying to psych myself up to shovelling snow :(. We're currently snowed in here. I woke this morning to a whiteout. Hubby pulled his back last night (...honestly nothing to do with DTD) so he'll be watching whilst I go "play" outside.


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, good luck Chatty :D

Hope your first night at work goes well Tally, you'll have to sneak hubby in to DTD when you're ovulating :haha:

I'm ok thanks, just willing away the days til Thursday. There's not really any signs of this MC happening naturally though, just a bit of spotting here and there. I'm 100% certain it's bad news, just hope they don't make me wait another week :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I hope you can get answers this week - I'm thinking of you huni.


----------



## ababytogether

Witch arrived as expected, wait for her to get out of the way, lol, so can start the next cycle, although I am not going to test this time unless I am late, and am determined to stick to it... I'm monitoring when I ovulate so I know that I have a long enough LP

Sapphire..thinking of you and hope that everything goes as well as it can, big hugs xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: sorry the witch got you ababytogether. x x


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Witch arrived as expected, wait for her to get out of the way, lol, so can start the next cycle, although I am not going to test this time unless I am late, and am determined to stick to it... I'm monitoring when I ovulate so I know that I have a long enough LP

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mols

Thank you ladies.

I'll keep on reading posts by others I find it a great help already.


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope your all well and getting ready for Xmas. Can't believe how quick it's coming I'm have no motivation for it and I hate the cold! 

Not much happening at my end, AF due Monday :-( got my works night out on fri so hopefully it doesn't appear early! 
Cx


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry the witch got you Ababytogether :( 

I'm slightly confused this morning - Fertility Friend has put my Ov day at Saturday, not Sunday as I had expected. My monitor gave me my first peak reading on Saturday and Im pretty sure I didn't get stronger readings on my IC OPKs until Saturday afternoon. Timing should still be ok either way (Thurs + Sat). 

So, I'm either 2dpo or 3dpo today. 

Babydust to you all!


----------



## justonexxx

Hey girls after trying a few years after failed VR (poor SA) we have our first ICSI appt at the clinic on Friday.:happydance: I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC jou:hugs:rney


----------



## chattyB

Fantastic news hun! I have everything crossed that ICSI works for you and we'll be celebrating your BFP with you before Xmas!

Good luck!!


----------



## wannabeprego

justonexxx said:


> Hey girls after trying a few years after failed VR (poor SA) we have our first ICSI appt at the clinic on Friday.:happydance: I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC jou:hugs:rney

Thats great news hun...Good luck, I hope it leads to your Christmas BFP!!!:happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-7.jpg


----------



## CMo

Justone that's great news! Keep us posted as we are planning to look down that road next year x


----------



## chattyB

Oh I just don't get Fertility Friend! Not being very friendly to me this cycle!!

After confusing me yesterday by switching my Ov day from Sunday to Saturday ... It's now changed its mind this morning and gone back to Sunday. I swear, FF is a living, breathing woman with PMT. :)

So .... I'm doing 3dpo all over again.


----------



## tallybee

justonexxx said:


> Hey girls after trying a few years after failed VR (poor SA) we have our first ICSI appt at the clinic on Friday.:happydance: I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC jou:hugs:rney

:happydance::happydance:

Wow brilliant! :dust: FX for you!!!

ababytogether, so sorry the :witch: arrived :growlmad: 

Sapphire, thinking of you lots :hugs: 

Thanks for the kind words about my starting that job! I've done 2 nights now, it's absolutely knackering but I'm working with a great bunch of people and the cash will be brilliant! I could no way do it for longer than the 3 weeks though! I fear we will find it difficult to :sex: at the right time as night shift is so bloody disruptive, I try to get as much sleep as I can whilst the kids are in school but still I have had to sleep once DH gets home and then he has to leave as soon as I get in from work............... well 3 weeks it is only! Can cope!


----------



## chattyB

*groan* it's one of those months I think! 2 friends and a cousin have just announced their pregnancy. I'm happy for them, I really am! I just feel like crying with frustration and jealousy :( 

Vent over.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> *groan* it's one of those months I think! 2 friends and a cousin have just announced their pregnancy. I'm happy for them, I really am! I just feel like crying with frustration and jealousy :(
> 
> Vent over.

:hug:

It's never going to be easy in our position when that happens, I've been there hon and the guilt that comes with those other negative feelings, guilt about not purely being happy for them..... it's horrible isn't it :hugs: We'll get there in the end though :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Hi girls

Just popping in to say that a missed miscarriage was confirmed at my scan today. I go into hospital on Sunday for treatment.

Looking forward to joining you TTC again :hugs:

:dust: to all x x


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm so sorry huni :(. Thinking of you all


----------



## ababytogether

sapphire1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in to say that a missed miscarriage was confirmed at my scan today. I go into hospital on Sunday for treatment.
> 
> Looking forward to joining you TTC again :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all x x

So sorry hun, I know exactly how you are feeling, I found the whole removal treatment awful and thats when it hit home (only upside of it was the dtr was extremely hot, lol), thinking of you lots, Massive HUGS xxxxxxx


----------



## CMo

sapphire1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in to say that a missed miscarriage was confirmed at my scan today. I go into hospital on Sunday for treatment.
> 
> Looking forward to joining you TTC again :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all x x

I'm so sorry! Keep your chin up and take good care of yourself! Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

I'm so sorry Sapphire :( I know how much it hurts to lose a baby no matter how far along you are.. Its great how you are remaining so positive throughout it all, what a wonderful person you are! Good luck for Sunday and I hope it all goes as well as it can go..
<3 Cat
xx


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks girls :hugs:

I don't think there's much chance of a hot doctor, but I can only hope :rofl:

I'm determined to get a sticky bean next year, when all of the VR wags will get their much deserved bfps :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

justonexxx said:


> Hey girls after trying a few years after failed VR (poor SA) we have our first ICSI appt at the clinic on Friday.:happydance: I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC jou:hugs:rney

Hope everything went well for you today Hun! Fxd for sticky beans!


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in to say that a missed miscarriage was confirmed at my scan today. I go into hospital on Sunday for treatment.
> 
> Looking forward to joining you TTC again :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all x x

I am so very sorry for your loss hun....:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/AngelFriendHugs.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I got my positive OPK today, and since I can predict when I will be OV'ing because most of the time is it around the same day I timed :sex: pretty good this cycle, me and DH had :sex:the last 3 days or so, and I will make sure we have :sex: at least once today and tomorrow to cover our bases just in case. Although i must admit I dont have any expectations of actually getting a BFP this month, since I honestly feel like if it was going to happen naturally on its own than it would have by now. Sigh... So this cycle i am trying to be laid back, not go to crazy with testing early and obsessing towards the end of my cycle. Althoough i know that is easier said than done. :blush:

here is a pic of my positive OPK from today... I thought I would share just for fun....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC05391.jpg

So my plans for the upcoming months until DH and me and ready to do our IUI in 2012 is to try to focus on other things so I wont obsess over TTC and get so depressed about it for now. I am going to try to focus on my health and fitness. For X-Mas I am asking DH to buy me the Zumba fitness workout DVD set. I have heard alot of great reviews from alot of people that the work out is alot of fun and i watched some previews of the DVD's, the music is great and it is almost like a dance work out. I figure since I love dancing that this workout would be fun for me and i would actually enjoy doing the work out instead of the usual dread I can sometimes feel before doing some of the more boring work out videos. Especially since it is winter time and it makes it harder for me to get outside to do my usual work out. We have work out equipment and weights in the basement with the TV and an area to do a work out DVD so I have no excuses why I cant work out. 

This coming weekend we will be doing our family X-mas get together, we get together the weekend before X-mas so all of the kids can be at home to get their gifts from Santa on X-Mas day. I have to do my X-mas shopping Thursday when Dh gets paid. I have 9 nieces and nephews so I am trying to watch the budget this year for gifts, I think I am going to buy a bunch of gift cards this time around. I must admit that X-mas is tuff when you dont have alot of $$.. But, it will be nice to see family.


----------



## chattyB

Sapphire :hugs: I thought of you yesterday - I hope everything went ok hun :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

FX for this cycle wannabe!

Thanks Chatty. It went ok, was in hospital for nearly 12 hours though :wacko: Not sure how long it will be before we can TTC again, I can't find a definitive answer. The drugs I had stay in the system a while, and can cause birth defects etc. Only found that out from googling though, bloody google! :haha:


----------



## chattyB

Glad you're ok huni, you'll be back on the TTC train soon! What drugs did they give you? I'll have a look around and see what I can find too :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks Chatty :hugs: I had mifepristone and misoprostol. I think it's mifepristone that can be the dodgy one, there's so much conflicting advice! :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sapphire, I hope you have a quick and pain free recovery. :hugs: :hugs: I hope you can get back to TTC soon as well. :hugs: :hugs: Once again I am very sorry that you had to go through this hun. :hugs: :hugs: Did you ask your DR about when it would be safe to get back to TTC again?


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, Todays OPK was a blazing dark positive, with the test line darker than the control line.... Bring on the 2WW..... :thumbup:

Here is a pic of my OPK, just thought I'd share.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC05396.jpg


----------



## chattyB

Wow!! My OPKs are never even half as dark as that!! In fact, if I didn't have my monitor to back it up, I'd be convinced they never turned positive for me lol

Happy BDing!! 

9dpo tomorrow - gonna have to sit on my hands to stop myself POAS! No symptoms so far - not even sore bbs. I swear the only symptom I have is a distinct lack of symptoms. Maybe a little tired (been running around like a headless chicken recently) and a bit of a headache at the moment (kids writing Xmas cards - always a headache inducer).

FXd one of us might get an Xmas BFP! C'mon ladies!!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Wow!! My OPKs are never even half as dark as that!! In fact, if I didn't have my monitor to back it up, I'd be convinced they never turned positive for me lol
> 
> Happy BDing!!
> 
> 9dpo tomorrow - gonna have to sit on my hands to stop myself POAS! No symptoms so far - not even sore bbs. I swear the only symptom I have is a distinct lack of symptoms. Maybe a little tired (been running around like a headless chicken recently) and a bit of a headache at the moment (kids writing Xmas cards - always a headache inducer).
> 
> FXd one of us might get an Xmas BFP! C'mon ladies!!

@Chatty, good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you can get a Christmas BFP this month!!! :dust: :dust: :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/GOODLUCK3D-1.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Wow, fab opk wannabe!

I'm so excited for you Chatty, can't wait for you to test! :D

We need a bit of xmas cheer in VR wag-land :haha:


----------



## chattyB

££&&@&?,::£)?,; gjkbvxgjnbvv (insert your own expletive!)

10dpo and ....... BFN on this mornings FRER :(. There's a kind of a line in kind of the wrong place and kind of a non descript colour. IC is also kind of shadow in a non descript colour.

No symptoms, no sore bbs (well, a tiny teeny bit but not as sore as usual), no more fatigue, etc etc. My chart is looking pretty so gonna take a screen shot, pretty sure the temps will be dropping back down tomorrow!

Hopefully Oving again on the 28th ... Maybe THAT will be my month!!

Ho Ho Hum.


----------



## justonexxx

Hey all!!:hugs:

Nearly 4 years after reversal of only one side connected my hubbys count has gone from early tests-6 million some rapid motility to 15 million no motility to his most recent 28 million per ml 60% motility total count 76 million all because I've been chucking wellman conception down his neck theres nothing else it could have been that we've changed. :happydance: His count is now a marvellous normal! Im booked to start IVF/ICSI next february had all screening tests for ivf waiting for a date in feb as we were told there was no chance naturally but I have a few months to try naturally now! :sex:

I havent been in here for a while I was happy to see live in hope get her bfp and I needed time away from the ovualtion testing etc it was getting too much. 
anyways Im back ladies I hope I can come back.:flower::flower:

Still in utter shock at his results :cloud9:


----------



## chattyB

Excellent results Justone! Good luck Hun!


----------



## justonexxx

Thanks Chatty Im excited but not sure whether to still go ahead with ivf now we have ok results??? Hmmm have to wait and see Ive ALREADY GIVEN £500 DEPOSIT TO THE IVF CLINIC!:wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

That's fantastic news justone! You hear of people scheduled to have IVF and they suddenly conceive naturally - there's one on BnB at the moment who was due to have IVF next year and just got her BFP. Is there any way you could get your deposit back and reschedule later?

I think I'm going to have to get DH some wellman conception. After the MC fiasco he said he'll do what ever it takes. I had him cut out booze and take a cocktail of vitamins when we were TTC Holly, but nothing this time round.

Chatty, when I got my bfp this time round I did a couple of ICs at what I estimate was 12dpo, and they were the barest shadows that you had to squint at in a certain light. I did a frer at around 14dpo and got a faint line. There's time yet!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## justonexxx

The £500 was for my donor bloods I was hoping to be a donor which is refunded at egg collection. So I dont think I'll get it back.:shrug:

Not sure whether to coninue with ICSI as his result in Jan was so poor what if it goes down again:nope: Ive got to wait weeks and weeks for my bloods to come back, good thing is going for IVF I've been checked out for everything AMh levels, internal womb and ovaries scan and everything is A ok!

Just so glad he had the refversal so we have a chance. :flower:

I am making sure those wellman tablets are taken every day!!! He also has an additional zin and vitamin C to top him right up he jsut takes any vitamins I give him!

what stage is everone else at? xxx much love,

Stacey (Justone) xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

I suppose you could go ahead with the ICSI, maybe you could see if you can put it back by a few months if you want to try naturally?

I got pregnant again at the end of Oct, but have just lost that LO, so am waiting to TTC again :cry: DH hasn't had an SA since early 2010 though, so not sure what his results are.


----------



## justonexxx

Im sorry to hear that hun :hug::hugs:

I cant imagine how awful that is for you Ive never ever been pregnant at all hoping for a 2012 baby tho xx

Babydust for me, you and all these lovely VR ladies :dust:

I would definitely get another test done look how my hubbys changed in 12 months....from drastic to good soemthing to think about then you know what you're working with..

Im goin to TTC naturally until my bloods are back :sex:

since VR hubby had has poor results (2 sets of results) it was reversed back in jan 2008 so he's feeling great at the moment :winkwink:


----------



## CMo

Justone a huge congratulations! They are amazing results! Just shows how things can improve with time. I was putting off having a second sa but really considering it now. Thanks for giving me some hope. 
Good luck TTC and for a 2012 BFP!! xx


----------



## dearyearly

Dh had his vr at spire washington tyne and wear.


----------



## chattyB

Ahhhhhh well! The dream is over for this cycle :(. Started spotting so it looks like the witch will be camping out at mine from tomorrow.

One AF closer to my BFP ....


----------



## justonexxx

CMo said:


> Justone a huge congratulations! They are amazing results! Just shows how things can improve with time. I was putting off having a second sa but really considering it now. Thanks for giving me some hope.
> Good luck TTC and for a 2012 BFP!! xx


definitely go for another SA my hubbys were very bad before and 12 months later theyre very good its really weird only had him on wellman plus he drinks gallons of coffee and snokes fags so major major improvement :happydance:


----------



## justonexxx

chattyB said:


> Ahhhhhh well! The dream is over for this cycle :(. Started spotting so it looks like the witch will be camping out at mine from tomorrow.
> 
> One AF closer to my BFP ....


Chatty B I am sorry I know that feeling all too well the only thing I had missing last time was positivity and relaxation.

TTC took over my life I was consumed by temping, ov stick and the the BFN tests time and time again :cry:

This year I will be psoitive take care of myself and you other lovely VR ladies :flower:

2012 is our year! :hugs::dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, I'm sorry Chatty :hugs: You're still not out til the witch arrives fully. I had spotting for 9 days when AF was due when I was pregnant with Holly. I had it this time too, I thought AF had arrived. I hope she stays away for you :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

We'll see - noticed pale beige CM when checking cervix position this morning, a sure sign that the witch will arrive. I'll test again Saturday morning if she still isn't here ... At least I can have a drink on Saturday night with a clear conscience! This cycle had been weird ... More tiredness than usual, headaches and bbs that aren't sore - what's THAT all about?? I'm usually a "come near my bbs and I'll stab you in the eye with a sharp thing" kinda a girl .... My bbs start ruling the house from about 7dpo and REALLY HURT! 

Having a horrid morning so far - my oldest and I are both premenstrual and turning the place into the Scottish bitchfest lol. I'm taking it out on the housework!!


----------



## sapphire1

Oh dear. I found that my cycle synced with my stepdaughter's, so it usually means double pms in our household too :dohh:


----------



## ababytogether

Sapphire....glad that the appointment went ok..here's to a fast recovery so u can TTC soon

Justone fab news on hubbies results..fingers crossed my hubbies improve on the next sa

Wannabe best of luck and chatty

Me did a opk test dark so ov today possibly tmrw, will do another tmrw to see, thankfully me and my hubbie did the deed this afternoon whilst the kids at school, lol


----------



## tallybee

Hi girls! I am sorry not to have popped by for a while - things are rather hectic round here with me working nights, DH has to leave just after I get in to get to his work, and Christmas to organise too :wacko:

sapphire :hugs: so sorry honey, I hope your Dr dan give you answers on when it's safe to begin TTC again?

justone that's amazing about your man's results! :happydance: 

ababytogether, FX your hubby's results improve, I wish my DH's would to! He's not much up for going for any more SA though as he feels a failure when the results are bad :(

Ooo chatty and sapphire, double PMT! Not looking forward to those days (still got a few years yet till DD gets to that stage though :lol:)

XxX


----------



## ababytogether

Evening Ladies

It would seem that I ovulated yesterday as took another test today and it was nowhere near as dark as test line

This means then that I am 1DPO woooo, lol

I am not going to test this month, not until I am offically 1 day late....the temptation will be very hard but am determined to do it

xxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, good luck ababytogether! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks Sapphire

Heres hoping that December I get my BFP!!!!


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Thanks Sapphire
> 
> Heres hoping that December I get my BFP!!!!

Yes FX!

Fx for everyone, we need some good WAG news.

We managed to :sex: about the right time despite the hand-over working patterns we're on at the mo. But tbh the only thing that I even look at any more is my ticker which I reset if I need to every CD1. 

XxX


----------



## CMo

Well no Xmas BFP for me. Witch got me today!
Promised I wouldn't be disappointed this month but I was 3 days late so really got my hopes up! Why are our bodies so cruel!! Feeling really crap about it all today x


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: me too hun - kept me guessing for a few days but she arrived with about 40 friends for a 4 day bender. :(

Cd1 of the cycle that'll bring me my BFP (FXd!)

I'm off out tonight for a "posh do" at the Dalmahoy ... Free bar ... Intending to take full advantage. If hangover allows, I'll be back online around next Tuesday hahaha.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry CMo and Chatty. I hope the new year brings your bfps. x x


----------



## tallybee

Sorry to hear the witch arrived chatty and CMo :hugs: I've had those cycles where I'm late (a week was the latest) and it was torture! So cruel :(

I hope you had an ace time at that posh do chatty and didn't feel too grotty afterwards!

:dust: to all!


----------



## justonexxx

Hey ladies its gutting when you get that BFN :hugs: I remember being late 6 days once and I was sure- 99% I was pregnant despite the negative tests- obviously not!:wacko:

I think because I wanted it so much I believed anything. :cry:

Im on CD11 of a 28/29 day cycle so should be ovualting in the next few days I have my ovualtion sticks ready!

We have this cycle and possibly one more otherwise we're starting IVF.
With hubbys recent sperm results it cant hurt to :sex:

Would much prefer to do it naturally so hubby better watch out all week I'll be on the prowl!:devil: hee hee :happydance:

xxx


----------



## chattyB

GL Justone! FXd you get your BFP this cycle and not be needing treatment afterall!!

Had a great time on Saturday night! Just what I needed. I'm CD3 today and gonna be busy busy busy this month (Xmas, New Year and 3 birthdays before next AF due on the 9th Jan). I'll use my monitor but I think I'll be taking it easy and not going hell for leather trying for a BFP this cycle ... The only symptoms I'll be spotting are those alcohol induced ones lol

FXd for you ladies!!


----------



## justonexxx

Oooh ChattyB I've got my fingers and toes crossed :wacko:

I don't so much mind going down the ivf route but it would be nice for it happen naturally. 

Glad you had a great time on Saturday it does sounds like you'll be busy too with 3 birthdays, xmas and new year!

Only 3 days til ovualtion time for the bd'ing to begin :sex::sex::sex:
fingers crossed :dust:

C'mon spermies you can do it :spermy::spermy::xmas12:


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck justone. Sending lots of dust your way! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wow Chatty, you've got lots to keep you busy!

It was my VR baby's first birthday yesterday. She reminds me that VRs do work, and we'll all get there eventually :D

:dust: to all! x x


----------



## justonexxx

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck justone. Sending lots of dust your way! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wow Chatty, you've got lots to keep you busy!
> 
> It was my VR baby's first birthday yesterday. She reminds me that VRs do work, and we'll all get there eventually :D
> 
> :dust: to all! x x

thanks Sapphire :hugs:
hope holly had a great birthday xxx :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry i havent been around much latley girls, I hope that all of you lovely ladies are doing well. The holidays have been keeping me super busy, this last weekend that just past kept me busy because my family got together for Christmas, me and DH drove for 7.5 hours on last Friday morning and came back home on sunday. We were exhausted from the weekend, but we had a blast. It was great to see family. i did all of my Christmas shopping on last Thursday right before we left, so i was up late wrapping gifts and packing my bags for the weekend. I have a total of 9 nieces and nephews to buy gifts for, and I also got a gift for my mom, and small gifts for my brothers and sisters and their wives and husbands, I found these super cute baby potted christmas trees that i gave to my sisters and my brother's wifes, they all loved them, and they can plant them and keep them forever. As you can guess i have a big family. My mom has a total of 6 kids including me, so now our family is huge because they have all had kids, except for me. I finally got to meet my brother and his wife's newly adopted baby girl. she is super cute and so sweet, she is such a good baby, always happy and only crys when she needs something. Plus she looks just like my brother and his wife, you would never be able to tell she was adopted. I had only seen pictures up until this last weekend. Over all we had a great time. the only problem is that we ended up spening to much $$ and now we will strapped for cash for the next 2 weeks until DH gets paid again...


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sapphire, Happy 1st Birthday to Holly!!! She is such a cutie pie!!! :winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happy_birthday.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Sounds like you had a great time wannabe :D


----------



## wannabeprego

EKKkkkkkk... OMG... i just saw something run across the kitchen counter top well i was making grill cheese sandwiches for lunch and than two beedy little eyes were looking at me from behind the coffee maker.... It was a mouse, it than ran down behind the stove.... Ugghhh... Not good, We have been in this house for a year now and this is the first time i have ever seen a mouse, so i am hoping it is just the one that came in over the weekend when it got really cold the other day...DH is picking up a mouse trap on the way home to get rid of it.... :wacko:

@Sapphire, Thanks, yeah we really had a fun time, it was great to see family again and get caught up with everyone, i hadnt seen them since X-mas time last year, so it was well over due!!


----------



## sapphire1

:shock: Hope it was a stray mouse wannabe! It was probably just sheltering from the cold.


----------



## ababytogether

Evening ladies

Just thought I would pop in, nothing to report 5dpo. all normal nothing that makes me think could I be, glad Christmas is fast approaching as will take my mind off wanting to test!! lol


----------



## chattyB

Exciting!! Hope Santa brings you a 10dpo +HPT on Xmas day!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Just thought I would pop in, nothing to report 5dpo. all normal nothing that makes me think could I be, glad Christmas is fast approaching as will take my mind off wanting to test!! lol

:dust: :dust:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/03StPat-GoodLuck.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck ababytogether :D


----------



## justonexxx

:sex:did the baby dance last night! 
2 days until ovulation I'll be :sex: all week!

Fingers crossed :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

GL Justone!

AFM, I'll be Oving in about 7 days .... Fertile period starts on Xmas day .... Bloody hope Santa is bringing hubby some energy drinks and something to give his swimmers a leg up!!


----------



## wannabeprego

The mouse met it's end lastnight. It got caught in the trap that I put out right next to the bottom of the stove because that was where i saw the mouse last. I also put one in the lazy susan just in case it went back in there. I do feel bad that we had to kill the poor thing, but it was a necessary evil. 

I really wish that they had more humane traps that would capture them alive so you could just release them back into the woods, but they dont. So now today i am finishing cleaning up the kitchen and rewashing all of the dishes from the lazy susan. Oh joy.....:wacko:

What are you ladies doing for christmas day? Will you be at home cooking or will you go visit family? Me and DH already did our big family get together with my family last weekend so we will be home on Christmas day. I havent decided what to cook for dinner on X-mas day yet.... hmmmm


----------



## Waiting4vr

Oh I HATE mice!!!! Sends shivers down my spine just thinking about them.. :nope:
We have 2 and a half weeks to go til dh's vr.. i'm so nervous, i don't want to get my hopes up as I am expecting the worst ... not sure why I am expecting it not to work? I have as much chance as anybody else I suppose, but I still feel like I don't want to expect any good outcome. When should dh start taking vitamins etc for sperm count? Should we start now before the vr, or wait a while afterwards?
Every time we have a disagreement dh says he doesn't want to get the vr done.. its so annoying, he is using it to get back at me as he knows how important it is to me and then the next day, he tells me he does really want another baby.. i have read that other husbands have said this to their wives too.. its really annoying and breaks my heart every time he says it! :cry: I just want him to have it done so I can feel relief.. we paid for everything during the week.. so now credit card is maxed out, but I still feel its worth it even if it doesnt work.. at least i won't have any regrets about it all later. if its meant to be.. it'll be..
merry christmas to everyone .. i hope you all have a wonderful day. :xmas2:


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: what are these men like??? Drives me insane!! My hubby has thrown the old "I'm not sure now, I'm too old" blah blah blah into the mix when we've had heated debates in the past ... It used to break my heart! He stopped as soon as I yelled back that I wasn't sure I wanted a baby with him anyhow. I do, of course, but I think it made him sit up and listen! I've also told him that I refuse to muck my body around with BCPs and that if he didn't want a baby, he'd better start using condoms or abstaining altogether ... a big NO-NO all round lol. He wants our baby as much as I do, it's just annoying when his childlike brain uses it as a weapon when he's losing an argument. 

He won't get another vasectomy .... He's said the only time someone's coming at "his boys" with a scalpel is when he's on the autopsy table hahaha. 

Good luck for the VR Hun, I hope it goes well. It's natural to feel nervous beforehand and feel like it'll never work - there are so many VR babies around as proof that it can.


----------



## live_in_hope

Evening ladies! :wave:
I'm just popping in to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and I hope to see many xmas and New Year BFP's!! :thumbup:

It was this day last year that I got the call from the surgeon giving us our results from Hubbys 3month post VR SA....and well, for those that remember, it wasnt good news (see page 55 of this thread)lol. Only 1million sperm p/ml with only 4%of them swimming. Pregnancy wasnt expected anytime soon if at all.........so to conceive 4/5 days later was a real shock!!

Keep up all the PMA ladies! Have a wonderful christmas, relax, eat, drink and be very Merry!! Love to all!
V xxxxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Update 8DPO and had light spotting this pm, so me out again

Again worried about my LP so am monitoring it

Hoping that I will get 4 days before the witch appears but can't see it, disappointed as I am having a period every 3 weeks grrrrrr


----------



## ababytogether

Also dont suppose any of you know whether you can take Pregnacare if you suffer from IBS do you?

I only take Folic Acid at the mo but everytime I take B6 it makes me go really dizzy so I stop taking it

But thought that I may try Pregnacare and heard that you cant if you suffer with IBS, but I do not know how true that is

Thankyou xx


----------



## CMo

Ladies hope you all have an amazing Xmas and we all get what we really really want from Santa, a great big BFP!! Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ababy, i am sorry hun, but I have no experience with pregnacare...:hugs:

I just wanted to stop in and wish all of you lovely girls a Very Merry Christmas tomorrow!!!! I hope you girls have a wonderful holiday!!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HH.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ChristmasSantawalk.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Merry_Christmas.gif


----------



## chattyB

Happy Xmas guys!! May 2012 bring us all our BFPs!! I hope Santa is kind to you all and that you all have a fabulous time.

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## sapphire1

Happy Christmas ladies :D Thank you for all your hugs and support this year.

Hope we all get our bfps in 2012!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

ps, love the festive pic wannabe! :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ababytogether, sorry the witch got you hun.


----------



## ababytogether

She's hasn't yet Sapphire...Imminent but not shown as yet..Weds...just makes me happy it's holding off as my LP is long enough yayyyyyyyy


----------



## wannabeprego

Sigh... the dammed :witch: got me this morning...:cry:


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry to hear that wannabe...was she expected??


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Sorry to hear that wannabe...was she expected??

I didnt get my hopes up high this cycle... and i had alot of AF type cramping for the last few days... so i wasnt surprised when she did show, I did test early but I was only getting the faint barely there second lines, which doesnt mean shit for me...:nope:


----------



## oodlesofjoy

I'm not sure how to use this site yet so forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place. I'm 25 dh is 26 we have 2 amazing kids and like so many others thought or family was complete. Another thing that helped us think v was best was miscarriage of identical twin boys coupled with a lot of blood loss. Fear drove us to make an impulsive decision and less than a month after the loss we got the v. I lost the boys at 5 months gestation. So that's why we made the choice for the v 4 years ago. We got the vr done September 13 2011. We have tried to conceive every ovulation since so far each being a bfn. ( i have been wanting to have a baby for 1.5 yrs now) oh dh sperm count is excellent doc who did reversal is Dennis Streeter in Indiana. I have yet to get a sa since i own a very good microscope and from research can tell he is at or around100 million. Not sure about motility though so i brought fairhaven motility boost... well their whole mens thing and one of the women's for me. I'm about to start my fourth cycle and will let you all know if i get the much needed bfp!!


----------



## ababytogether

Welcome to the thread oodles

Sorry to hear of your loss, hope you get a bfp soon xxxxxxx


----------



## ababytogether

wannabeprego said:


> ababytogether said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that wannabe...was she expected??
> 
> I didnt get my hopes up high this cycle... and i had alot of AF type cramping for the last few days... so i wasnt surprised when she did show, I did test early but I was only getting the faint barely there second lines, which doesnt mean shit for me...:nope:Click to expand...

Sorry Hun, I've not got af YET....had cramps followed by red spotting last week now just brown cm so no idea, can't test as not got any, lol, so will await her arrival, got a few symptoms but as I have learnt means nothing until I am officially late!!!!!?


----------



## wannabeprego

oodlesofjoy said:


> I'm not sure how to use this site yet so forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place. I'm 25 dh is 26 we have 2 amazing kids and like so many others thought or family was complete. Another thing that helped us think v was best was miscarriage of identical twin boys coupled with a lot of blood loss. Fear drove us to make an impulsive decision and less than a month after the loss we got the v. I lost the boys at 5 months gestation. So that's why we made the choice for the v 4 years ago. We got the vr done September 13 2011. We have tried to conceive every ovulation since so far each being a bfn. ( i have been wanting to have a baby for 1.5 yrs now) oh dh sperm count is excellent doc who did reversal is Dennis Streeter in Indiana. I have yet to get a sa since i own a very good microscope and from research can tell he is at or around100 million. Not sure about motility though so i brought fairhaven motility boost... well their whole mens thing and one of the women's for me. I'm about to start my fourth cycle and will let you all know if i get the much needed bfp!!

Oodles, welcome to the group. I am so sorry for your loss....:hugs::hugs: Good luck to you!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/033.gif


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group Oodles! I'm sorry to hear of your loss :(. I also lost non-identical twin boys at 22weeks previously. Fingers crossed that 2012 brings you your BFP!

Ababytogether - thinking of you hun and keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away .... The spotting at 8dpo could well have been IB??!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome to the group Oodles. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Best of luck getting your bfp.

:hugs: wannabe, sorry the witch got you. Have you asked your dr why you keep getting faint second lines if it's not a bfp? It must be so frustrating not knowing whether to trust a test or not.

Ababytogether, that spotting could be promising. Like Chatty said, it could be IB :D I hope the witch stays away from you.

Chatty, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Hey everyone! I hope you've all had a great Xmas, we've had a great time!

Welcome to the group oodles!

My cycle is messing about again, normally a 26 day cycle but came on 4 days earlier than expected this month :wacko: 

I've not heard about pregnacare being bad for IBS ababytogether, never affected mine when I was on it, did get very bright wee though! :lol:

xx


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Maybe one of you lovely ladies can help me with a question. Since the rv my periods went from every 28 days to every 26-24. Have any of you experienced this or something like this? 

Also thank you for the warm welcomes! I have been needing the support. 

Also from what i have been researching for my next o cycle i will be trying a combo of things i believe will help achieve pregnancy. First dh will abstain for around 5 days prior to o then during o we will do the deed with the sperm buildup coupling it with pressed and a soft cup then wait 2 days and repeat. 


If anyone has any advice or tricks to add to my plan please let me know thanks! 


Oh and I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea and taking folic acid. Hopefully will get my garden of life vitamins soon to. 

Thank you all and blessings and baby dust sent your way!!!


----------



## ababytogether

Hi oodles

Funnily enough since my hubbie had his vr, my cycle went from 28 to 26 days as well, no idea why, but can only put it down to the fact that I now monitor it as am checking that my LP is long enough so my period if it arrives early sometimes panics me

Am like clockwork so was a little miffed that I've somehow lost 2 days somewhere 

Good luck in the baby making 

Tally and Sapphire, thanku but it's deffo the witch, I will awake tmrw morning and bam she will be here, if not then I may be a little gobsmacked, then again she will turn up a little later, lol, I will of course keep you updated

Weds is my 26 days which is what I've been for the last 10 months Friday will be 28.........

Will pop in tmrw and let you know of her arrival

Love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Oodles I don't think drinking Raspberry leaf tea is good if ur TTC....I may be wrong but am sure I read it...xx

Apparently only take it from when ur period starts to when u ovulate, but there are mixed reviews on it xxx


----------



## Waiting4vr

Welcome Ooodles!! I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boys,. how difficult that must have been for you :cry: I think the vasectomy doctor maybe should have advised that you wait until you were finished grieving as you are so young and bound to change your mind..and we all do impulsive things when we are hurting..
my dh is having his vr in 2 weeks time, i am nervous and excited but am so worried it won't work as i know its 50/50 chance.. i so wish we hadn't had the vasectomy as everything was working just fine before! 
i have my fingers crossed for you that you get your :bfp: really soon! did you start trying straight away after the 2 week waiting period?
so exciting!!
:hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

The witch arrived as expected, but yayy to me my LP was again 13 days, yippee xxxxx


----------



## tallybee

Hi oodles, I've found my cycle has messed me about quite a lot since TTC. I don't know whether to put this down to the stress and pressure we put ourselves through TTC, or simply just noticing it far more than before.

As for raspberry leaf, I have heard lots of different advice about it. What I know is: It tones the uterus but can bring on contractions. It is definitely not recommended in early pregnancy, TWW included; but is highly recommended in the last 2 or 3 weeks of pregnancy to help prepare for birth. 

All the best to everyone :dust:


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Thank you ababytogether. I researched it some more and decided i will take it until i o then stop.


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Waiting4vr said:


> Welcome Ooodles!! I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boys,. how difficult that must have been for you :cry: I think the vasectomy doctor maybe should have advised that you wait until you were finished grieving as you are so young and bound to change your mind..and we all do impulsive things when we are hurting..
> my dh is having his vr in 2 weeks time, i am nervous and excited but am so worried it won't work as i know its 50/50 chance.. i so wish we hadn't had the vasectomy as everything was working just fine before!
> i have my fingers crossed for you that you get your :bfp: really soon! did you start trying straight away after the 2 week waiting period?
> so exciting!!
> :hugs:

Yeah dh got the v done at planned parenthood for free. And you know how they are about birth control they hand it out like candy. It's sad because my2 kids are with other guys they aren't even biologically my husbands and planned parenthood knew that and still cut dh when he was 21 almost 22. ( Long story behind my two wonderful kids) 

Lol as for after the reversal.... i was too anxious and doc said wait at least 5 days to bd but to wait no longer than a week to clear the pipes. I started o about day 6 so he laid there i did the work. But no bfp i was hoping but not expecting one. Personally i wouldn't wait 2 weeks to have him clear the pipes simply because if anything starts to seal closed in the wrong place the pressure of going earlier can help prevent healing where it's not supposed to be. Oh and make sure you have your husband taking pure real vitamin e pills. There is a synthetic form of it that is dangerous. The kind sold at grocery stores one pharmacies is the synthetic form. I stress that you do NOT use that form. Research it i believe the synthetic form is dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate and REAL vitamin e is called d-alpha tocopheryl acetate. Best place to buy the real stuff is on an online vitamin store or at a health for site


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Sorry my phone wouldn't allow me to get back to the end of my last post. I was saying or a health food store.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: sorry the witch got you ababytogether, but yay for a good LP! 

Oodles, the advice you were given was really different to the advice we got. We were advised to wait 3 weeks to BD after the VR, as any sooner could mean the tube wasn't healed yet. As it turns out, poor DH ended up having a wet dream because he couldn't wait that long :rofl: With Holly we DTD every other day and an extra day on OV day. With the pregnancy I just lost, we DTD every day after AF had finished, until after OV.

I'm still patiently waiting for AF to arrive, as I want to have one period before TTC again. I didn't get any definitive answer on if the drugs I took to induce MC hang around in your system :shrug: The MC was 17 days ago, and I think that counts as CD1 so hopefully it won't be too long.

:dust: to all! x x


----------



## oodlesofjoy

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: sorry the witch got you ababytogether, but yay for a good LP!
> 
> Oodles, the advice you were given was really different to the advice we got. We were advised to wait 3 weeks to BD after the VR, as any sooner could mean the tube wasn't healed yet. As it turns out, poor DH ended up having a wet dream because he couldn't wait that long :rofl: With Holly we DTD every other day and an extra day on OV day. With the pregnancy I just lost, we DTD every day after AF had finished, until after OV.
> 
> I'm still patiently waiting for AF to arrive, as I want to have one period before TTC again. I didn't get any definitive answer on if the drugs I took to induce MC hang around in your system :shrug: The MC was 17 days ago, and I think that counts as CD1 so hopefully it won't be too long.
> 
> :dust: to all! x x


Sorry to probe and i don't mean to offend..... but why did you take something to induce mc? And what was the drug??


----------



## sapphire1

I had a missed miscarriage, I was 10 weeks gone but there was only a small sac visible on ultrasound. My body showed no sign of miscarrying naturally and I'd known the pregnancy was likely non-viable for 4 weeks, so I opted for medical management. I took mifepristone, then it was followed up with misoprostol in hospital a couple of days later.


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Oh I'm sorry:cry: i wish the best for you. I'm sorry if i offended you or opened the wound. I have never heard of that before and that's why i asked. I will keep you in prayer. :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

oodlesofjoy said:


> Oh I'm sorry:cry: i wish the best for you. I'm sorry if i offended you or opened the wound. I have never heard of that before and that's why i asked. I will keep you in prayer. :hugs:

:hugs: Don't worry hun, you didn't upset or offend me. x x


----------



## Waiting4vr

sapphire1 said:


> I had a missed miscarriage, I was 10 weeks gone but there was only a small sac visible on ultrasound. My body showed no sign of miscarrying naturally and I'd known the pregnancy was likely non-viable for 4 weeks, so I opted for medical management. I took mifepristone, then it was followed up with misoprostol in hospital a couple of days later.

i had this too sapphire ,., a few years ago .. it was my second miscarriage in a row. i went for my 13 week scan all excited waiting to see the baby.. still suffering from serious morning sickness.. when they started they said something along the lines of i'm sorry, the baby stopped growing a couple of weeks ago.,. they thought i already knew and was coming for a follow up scan to confirm.. i had no bleeding and all pregnancy symptoms still existing. i cried right there in the ultrasound room, they felt so sorry for me, they didn't even make me pay my account. i was so devastated .. luckily i was pregnant with my son 6 months later which made the hurt go away a little. even thinking about it makes me upset now :cry: i had to take the medicine to induce miscarriage and then go home and deal with it.. a few weeks later i was getting stomach pains and it turns out i had some tissue left in my uterus which was infected..so we had to repeat the process again.. i wonder why they didnt just do a d&c.. i have never told anybody all of this, its too painful to share with people that know me.. that felt good getting it all off my chest!!! i hope you're doing ok, i know how much it hurts to lose a baby, no matter how far along you are, i'm thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: sapphire and :hugs: Waiting4vr, I cannot imagine the feeling. xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

tallybee said:


> :hugs: sapphire and :hugs: Waiting4vr, I cannot imagine the feeling. xx

thankyou tallybee .. that means a lot :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Morning ladies!! Hope you're all recovering from Xmas! Only a few more days til New Years eve and it all starting again lol.

I've had an eventful few days. I Ovd yesterday (cd12) according to the first peak reading on the monitor and +OPKs the night before and we managed to get BDing on the 26th/27th BUT it was my daughters birthday yesterday, had a house full of people (including 8 teenagers sleeping over) so didn't manage to bd on O day :(

Temping this cycle has been pretty inconsistent so I'm giving up on that idea. I'm not expecting a BFP this cycle but getting all geared up for CD1 on the 9th Jan ... Maybe I'll get an October baby!! I'm taking the attitude of "sitting this one out", the chances of getting my BFP this cycle are pretty slim given the timings ect - especially when our timings have been pretty damn good in previous cycles and still ended in a BFN!

Hope you girls get your BFP this cycle!!!!


----------



## tallybee

Nothing's impossible chatty!


----------



## justonexxx

Hi ladies hope you all had a great xmas :hugs:

Im waiting to test on 6th Jan we BD CD 10,12,14,16 I think I o'vd around CD 15/16 not sure as only got faint positives OPK's around CD14 which is strange as I usually get a good positive :shrug:

anyway fingers crossed

Love and babydust to you all
:dust:


xxxx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies just dropping in to wish u all a very happy new year! Lots of love, best wishes and BFPs for 2012!! Xxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Waiting4vr, I'm so sorry for your losses x x :hugs: 

I hope your daughter had a lovely birthday Chatty. I don't think I've ever managed to BD on OV day, our surgeon told us it was best to make sure there were some swimmers hanging around waiting so it's not all lost. 

Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone in the 2ww.

Happy new year for tomorrow too :D


----------



## Waiting4vr

Happy New Year to everyone! Hopefully 2012 will be the year for us :) love to all xox


----------



## tallybee

Yeah :dust: x a million for us all in 2012!

Whatever your plans for tonight I hope you are all happy xx


----------



## chattyB

Happy new year ladies!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy New Year!!! Best Wishes and many blessings to you girls for 2012!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happy-new-year-0982.gif


----------



## justonexxx

Happy New Year ladies I just tested with a 10mui cheapie 7dpo and BFN silly me thought it might show up :dohh: boo! its dampened my hope stupid me!


----------



## Chellxx

Happy new year, I hope 2012 brings everyone lots of baby dust and bfp's


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone knows whether its common to be able to have more than one child after successful vas reversal or if it all closes over in time? I know sapphire has had luck with hers but i was just curious about the majority of the successful ones.. any info/stories would be appreciated! I hope everyone is recovering well from new years ;) xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

Oh and i see chell has had luck with hers too.. very encouraging for others :)


----------



## sapphire1

Happy New Year lovely ladies. I hope 2012 brings bfps for us all! :dust:

:hugs: justone. Don't be sad, it's super early yet!

Congrats Chell! I love hearing of multiple VR baby success stories :cloud9:

Waiting4vr, there is another forum I used to go on that had quite a few ladies with more than one VR baby. I think it's probably a good idea to have a small age gap to increase the chances of success. Because my DH only has one side reattached we started TTC when Holly was 5 months old. I'm hopeful that I'll be able to get pregnant again, even though it took a while to get my last bfp.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Waiting4vr

I was thinking not waiting too long between pregnancies would be a good idea for those wanting more than one.. i think over time there may be a possibility of it closing up, getting blocked etc.. i saw on a site today about vas reversal "Remember that it will take time to conceive and carry the pregnancy to term so most men won&#8217;t need another vasectomy by the time it is all over" .. 
i took this to mean that there is a strong possibility of things closing over.. not sure what to think.. maybe some are luckier than others?


----------



## Waiting4vr

Waiting4vr said:


> I was thinking not waiting too long between pregnancies would be a good idea for those wanting more than one.. i think over time there may be a possibility of it closing up, getting blocked etc.. i saw on a site today about vas reversal "Remember that it will take time to conceive and carry the pregnancy to term so most men wont need another vasectomy by the time it is all over" ..
> i took this to mean that there is a strong possibility of things closing over.. not sure what to think.. maybe some are luckier than others?

this was for people considering vasectomy again after successfully having a baby after vr..


----------



## sapphire1

We were told there was a strong possibility of scarring over, and obviously it would be game over for us if that happened as DH only has one tube. I guess it depends on various factors, keeping the pipes clear is always a good idea :haha:


----------



## tallybee

^ Yeah only one tube on my DH too... all we can do is keep hoping x


----------



## Waiting4vr

I think we'll only have one tube too as the surgeon said Dh most likely has a blowout on one side as there is a tender lump on his vas or epididymis close to the testes .. gosh.. who would have thought we'd all be experts on male anatomy.. haha! The things you learn along the way! Our vr is in 10 days .. getting nervous now!


----------



## Waiting4vr

tallybee said:


> ^ Yeah only one tube on my DH too... all we can do is keep hoping x

So true Tally ...


----------



## chattyB

There's another lady, local to me - she's on B&B too but doesn't post on this board ... Currently trying for her 4th post VR baby. 

I hope everyone had an amazing night last night! We're in the middle of the "night before" clean up!! Eventually went to bed at 5.30am hehehe. Damn this TTC lark! After all of my musings of taking it easy this cycle, I still only had a sip of champers and a wee glass of baileys ... Just in case we did get lucky a few days ago lol.


----------



## tallybee

Wow that's amazing about the lady ttc post-vr baby no.4! Shows the success that can be found for sure!

Chatty I know what you mean about the trying to take it easy, it's not actually easy to do at all is it lol. 

Glad you had a great Hogmanay! We didn't do anything, felt crappy and tired and we were in bed by 10pm :rofl:

Yup Waiting4vr, not a lot else we can do... if we were flush we'd try IVF but hey ho. All the best for your DH's op!!


----------



## clare79

hi ladies, its been a long time since i last posted on here.. i just needed to stop for a while as it was doing my head in over the sa test and the fact we had to wait 2 months for another test.. 
hope you all hsd a good xmas and 2012 is our year for all of bfp's..
welcome to the new vr ladies on here and good luck to you...
sapphire im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big :hugs::hugs: your way....
my update: going to see surgeon and have another sa done and see where we go from there, we have decided to get a re-do if we need to which i think after last sa is a very strong possibility.. after that ive found a clinic which offers free ivf if you donate your eggs, which is what we will do. 
my sister-in-law has just found out she is pregnant with her first baby following her 1st round of ivf, she suffers from poly-cystic ovaries. im relly pleased for them and wish them the very best.. 
sending lots of :dust::dust: to all of you


----------



## justonexxx

hey ladies hope you're all ok xxx
Happy New Year xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well and that your New Years is off to a great start!! :flower:

AFM, not much going on since it is the first part of my cycle. I finally got the courage up and scheduled the Saline Sonohysterography for this Thursday afternoon. I am nervous about it but I realize it is a necessary evil to get me one step closer to scheduling my first IUI. DH is taking the day off to go with me to the appointment. When I did my HSG it was pretty ruff on me so I want DH to be with me in case I need him to drive me, and i am hoping that this procedure will be alot easier than the HSG was!!! As I previously mentioned the DR wants to get a closer look at a bump that is on one side of my uterus to see what it is that showed up in my X-Ray on my HSG. I am hoping that I wont need to have it surgically removed and that I will be able to move forward with the IUI after I do this last test. I am going to have to wait on hubby's tax return to come in so we can afford to pay for our first round of IUI, so hopefully that will be happening soon. 

I got some crappy news about a week ago and I didnt get the temp job that was supposed to be starting this week. The lady I have been working with at a staffing agency told me the work flow slowed down and they no longer needed the additional help. so I am upset about that, and now I am back on the hunt for a job again... sigh... I am not looking forward to the stress of looking for another job again, I am so burned out and exhausted from my previous attempts... ugghhh... :wacko:wish me luck girls....


----------



## ababytogether

Hi Ladies, Happy New Year to you all xxxxxx


----------



## ruby1980

Hi everyone, My DH had his VR on oct 11th. He first had it done rather reluctantly with his last partner but as soon as we met we decided we would like one together. We have 5 between us! We got married in August and are now TTC even thought we havnt had the SA done we got onto it straightaway!... Im chuffed there are so many of you that are in the same boat and i can see plenty of BFP's so im feeling alot more positive now.
Bit worried being 31 im on a time clock tho, all this over 30 stuff. Well its nice to be here and thankyou for having me xxx


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: Ruby. I'm 31 too :D I don't think our age will be a problem. My only potential problem is that DH only had one side reconnected, and he had the VR in Dec 2009 so a while ago now. It worked though so anything's possible!

Hey Clare. Good luck with your next SA, FX it's better than last time :hugs: Lovely news about your SIL :cloud9:

Good luck for Thursday wannabe, I hope everything goes well. Sorry to hear about the job :hugs:


----------



## ruby1980

We have got to get this SA sorted out, he had the op in BMI Bath tho and we live in cardiff which is an hour drive. Thing is you have to get the sample to them within an hour so we are kind of in limbo at the mo as how we are going to manage this. Any ideas?!! x


----------



## sapphire1

DH produced his sample in the clinic, they will probably let you do that. I think he felt a bit self conscious though :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

ruby1980 said:


> Hi everyone, My DH had his VR on oct 11th. He first had it done rather reluctantly with his last partner but as soon as we met we decided we would like one together. We have 5 between us! We got married in August and are now TTC even thought we havnt had the SA done we got onto it straightaway!... Im chuffed there are so many of you that are in the same boat and i can see plenty of BFP's so im feeling alot more positive now.
> Bit worried being 31 im on a time clock tho, all this over 30 stuff. Well its nice to be here and thankyou for having me xxx

Welcome to the group!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-3-1.jpg


----------



## Waiting4vr

ruby1980 said:


> Hi everyone, My DH had his VR on oct 11th. He first had it done rather reluctantly with his last partner but as soon as we met we decided we would like one together. We have 5 between us! We got married in August and are now TTC even thought we havnt had the SA done we got onto it straightaway!... Im chuffed there are so many of you that are in the same boat and i can see plenty of BFP's so im feeling alot more positive now.
> Bit worried being 31 im on a time clock tho, all this over 30 stuff. Well its nice to be here and thankyou for having me xxx

Welcome Ruby! Hopefully its your month this month!


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Positive opk today!! Hope everyone enjoyed their holidays!! 
Welcome Ruby!!


----------



## Waiting4vr

oodlesofjoy said:


> Positive opk today!! Hope everyone enjoyed their holidays!!
> Welcome Ruby!!

That's exciting noodles! good luck ;)with bd'ing


----------



## Waiting4vr

That meant to say oodles not noodles!! Predictive text on my phone ..lol


----------



## sapphire1

Yay Oodles, happy BD! x x


----------



## chattyB

Hi Ruby! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Jungleland

clare79 said:


> hi ladies, its been a long time since i last posted on here.. i just needed to stop for a while as it was doing my head in over the sa test and the fact we had to wait 2 months for another test..
> hope you all hsd a good xmas and 2012 is our year for all of bfp's..
> welcome to the new vr ladies on here and good luck to you...
> sapphire im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big :hugs::hugs: your way....
> my update: going to see surgeon and have another sa done and see where we go from there, we have decided to get a re-do if we need to which i think after last sa is a very strong possibility.. after that ive found a clinic which offers free ivf if you donate your eggs, which is what we will do.
> my sister-in-law has just found out she is pregnant with her first baby following her 1st round of ivf, she suffers from poly-cystic ovaries. im relly pleased for them and wish them the very best..
> sending lots of :dust::dust: to all of you

Hi Clare, happy new year and hope you are well! You mentioned a clinic which offers free IVF if you donate eggs, are you in the UK? Where does this, it's an interesting consideration which I would probably consider myself in a year or two if things don't happen the natural way. Thank you! And :dust: to all xxx


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well and that your New Years is off to a great start!! :flower:
> 
> AFM, not much going on since it is the first part of my cycle. I finally got the courage up and scheduled the Saline Sonohysterography for this Thursday afternoon. I am nervous about it but I realize it is a necessary evil to get me one step closer to scheduling my first IUI. DH is taking the day off to go with me to the appointment. When I did my HSG it was pretty ruff on me so I want DH to be with me in case I need him to drive me, and i am hoping that this procedure will be alot easier than the HSG was!!! As I previously mentioned the DR wants to get a closer look at a bump that is on one side of my uterus to see what it is that showed up in my X-Ray on my HSG. I am hoping that I wont need to have it surgically removed and that I will be able to move forward with the IUI after I do this last test. I am going to have to wait on hubby's tax return to come in so we can afford to pay for our first round of IUI, so hopefully that will be happening soon.
> 
> I got some crappy news about a week ago and I didnt get the temp job that was supposed to be starting this week. The lady I have been working with at a staffing agency told me the work flow slowed down and they no longer needed the additional help. so I am upset about that, and now I am back on the hunt for a job again... sigh... I am not looking forward to the stress of looking for another job again, I am so burned out and exhausted from my previous attempts... ugghhh... :wacko:wish me luck girls....

Sorry to hear about the job hunni. I hope you find something soon :) I also hope your IUI can go ahead without undue complications!



ruby1980 said:


> Hi everyone, My DH had his VR on oct 11th. He first had it done rather reluctantly with his last partner but as soon as we met we decided we would like one together. We have 5 between us! We got married in August and are now TTC even thought we havnt had the SA done we got onto it straightaway!... Im chuffed there are so many of you that are in the same boat and i can see plenty of BFP's so im feeling alot more positive now.
> Bit worried being 31 im on a time clock tho, all this over 30 stuff. Well its nice to be here and thankyou for having me xxx

Welcome to the group Ruby! It's fab to find a community of understanding people in the same situation isn't it :hugs: Being over 30 shouldn't be a problem, I wouldn't have thought - I'm only a couple of years behind you so hopefully we'll all be sound!



sapphire1 said:


> DH produced his sample in the clinic, they will probably let you do that. I think he felt a bit self conscious though :haha:

Same with my DH! He was so embarrassed, but yea they have a room they let them go in :haha: There would have been no way he could get the sample to the hospital in the time if he'd done it at home though so there was no other way really...



oodlesofjoy said:


> Positive opk today!! Hope everyone enjoyed their holidays!!
> Welcome Ruby!!

Ooooo good stuff, it's brilliant to see those lovely lines isn't it! :sex::sex::sex:



Jungleland said:


> clare79 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, its been a long time since i last posted on here.. i just needed to stop for a while as it was doing my head in over the sa test and the fact we had to wait 2 months for another test..
> hope you all hsd a good xmas and 2012 is our year for all of bfp's..
> welcome to the new vr ladies on here and good luck to you...
> sapphire im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big :hugs::hugs: your way....
> my update: going to see surgeon and have another sa done and see where we go from there, we have decided to get a re-do if we need to which i think after last sa is a very strong possibility.. after that ive found a clinic which offers free ivf if you donate your eggs, which is what we will do.
> my sister-in-law has just found out she is pregnant with her first baby following her 1st round of ivf, she suffers from poly-cystic ovaries. im relly pleased for them and wish them the very best..
> sending lots of :dust::dust: to all of you
> 
> Hi Clare, happy new year and hope you are well! You mentioned a clinic which offers free IVF if you donate eggs, are you in the UK? Where does this, it's an interesting consideration which I would probably consider myself in a year or two if things don't happen the natural way. Thank you! And :dust: to all xxxClick to expand...

Aw that's fab about your SIL clare :happydance: All the best with the next SA. 

Like Jungleland, I would be verrrry interested in a place doing free IVF if you donate eggs! I've heard of places that do it discounted but that's still expensive!

All the best everyone

:dust:


----------



## justonexxx

Im currently waiitng back on blood tests to become an egg sharer for reduced IVF costs. Hoping I can start soon. I would love to help another woman and I have considered this long and hard.

ICSI (where they inject sperm directly into the eggs) is more expensive than traditional IVF but Im paying £700 overall for treatment for ICSI at CRGW clinic in Cardiff. 

Im trying naturally until I can start that but Im fed up of waiting naturally now too many BFN's for me :cry:

I thought vasectomy reversal had failed with the rubbish SA's VR was 3 years ago and they could only atatch one side but his recent very good results mean we can TTC naturally up until I start ICSI. I could just decide to TTC naturally but its too mentally stressful for me and poor DH


----------



## oodlesofjoy

I have some wonderful information for ladies trying the soft cup and preseed methods.
Firstly i tried using body temperature preseed and soft cup went in perfect! BUT started having really bad cramps at this point it had been in for about four hours and i couldn't take the pain anymore. It was definitely a reaction to the preseed. :-( 
I also took a look at the semen in the cup twice once with the preseed after four hours of it being in and one of just the semen after four hours of use. Both times there were very few sperm even present when usually my husband has a lot which to me means a lot more of them are making it to their ultimate destination. Also all the sperm that i did see under the scope after the four hour period were all dead which tells me there is no need to keep it in longer than four hours.

Oh and when i had the soft cup in with semen alone in it i had a couple random cramps but nothing unbearable.
I hope this helps answer a few questions about the soft cup process for any of you ladies doing it or considering it. It sure answered some of my questions about it. 

Oh and today I'm ovulating!!! My first time charting my bbt and using opk strips.  yay i was starting to think i wasn't Oing since i had 5 cycles of bfn... now i know it's dh... anyhow blessings to all you wonderful ladies i hope we all get our beautiful BFP asap!!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks for the info Oodles. I used preseed to get my bfp with Holly. I think I'll try softcups if I don't get a bfp soon.


----------



## clare79

Jungleland said:
 

> clare79 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, its been a long time since i last posted on here.. i just needed to stop for a while as it was doing my head in over the sa test and the fact we had to wait 2 months for another test..
> hope you all hsd a good xmas and 2012 is our year for all of bfp's..
> welcome to the new vr ladies on here and good luck to you...
> sapphire im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big :hugs::hugs: your way....
> my update: going to see surgeon and have another sa done and see where we go from there, we have decided to get a re-do if we need to which i think after last sa is a very strong possibility.. after that ive found a clinic which offers free ivf if you donate your eggs, which is what we will do.
> my sister-in-law has just found out she is pregnant with her first baby following her 1st round of ivf, she suffers from poly-cystic ovaries. im relly pleased for them and wish them the very best..
> sending lots of :dust::dust: to all of you
> 
> Hi Clare, happy new year and hope you are well! You mentioned a clinic which offers free IVF if you donate eggs, are you in the UK? Where does this, it's an interesting consideration which I would probably consider myself in a year or two if things don't happen the natural way. Thank you! And :dust: to all xxxClick to expand...

hi, yes im in uk, im in the northeast, where about are you? 
the clinic is called the londons women clinic and they have 4 in uk. darlington, wales london and i cant remember the other one but i will look and post later.. just type in google londons womens clinic asnd it will give you them..


----------



## clare79

tallybee said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well and that your New Years is off to a great start!! :flower:
> 
> AFM, not much going on since it is the first part of my cycle. I finally got the courage up and scheduled the Saline Sonohysterography for this Thursday afternoon. I am nervous about it but I realize it is a necessary evil to get me one step closer to scheduling my first IUI. DH is taking the day off to go with me to the appointment. When I did my HSG it was pretty ruff on me so I want DH to be with me in case I need him to drive me, and i am hoping that this procedure will be alot easier than the HSG was!!! As I previously mentioned the DR wants to get a closer look at a bump that is on one side of my uterus to see what it is that showed up in my X-Ray on my HSG. I am hoping that I wont need to have it surgically removed and that I will be able to move forward with the IUI after I do this last test. I am going to have to wait on hubby's tax return to come in so we can afford to pay for our first round of IUI, so hopefully that will be happening soon.
> 
> I got some crappy news about a week ago and I didnt get the temp job that was supposed to be starting this week. The lady I have been working with at a staffing agency told me the work flow slowed down and they no longer needed the additional help. so I am upset about that, and now I am back on the hunt for a job again... sigh... I am not looking forward to the stress of looking for another job again, I am so burned out and exhausted from my previous attempts... ugghhh... :wacko:wish me luck girls....
> 
> Sorry to hear about the job hunni. I hope you find something soon :) I also hope your IUI can go ahead without undue complications!
> 
> 
> 
> ruby1980 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, My DH had his VR on oct 11th. He first had it done rather reluctantly with his last partner but as soon as we met we decided we would like one together. We have 5 between us! We got married in August and are now TTC even thought we havnt had the SA done we got onto it straightaway!... Im chuffed there are so many of you that are in the same boat and i can see plenty of BFP's so im feeling alot more positive now.
> Bit worried being 31 im on a time clock tho, all this over 30 stuff. Well its nice to be here and thankyou for having me xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the group Ruby! It's fab to find a community of understanding people in the same situation isn't it :hugs: Being over 30 shouldn't be a problem, I wouldn't have thought - I'm only a couple of years behind you so hopefully we'll all be sound!
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> DH produced his sample in the clinic, they will probably let you do that. I think he felt a bit self conscious though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Same with my DH! He was so embarrassed, but yea they have a room they let them go in :haha: There would have been no way he could get the sample to the hospital in the time if he'd done it at home though so there was no other way really...
> 
> 
> 
> oodlesofjoy said:
> 
> 
> Positive opk today!! Hope everyone enjoyed their holidays!!
> Welcome Ruby!! Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo good stuff, it's brilliant to see those lovely lines isn't it! :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> 
> 
> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clare79 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, its been a long time since i last posted on here.. i just needed to stop for a while as it was doing my head in over the sa test and the fact we had to wait 2 months for another test..
> hope you all hsd a good xmas and 2012 is our year for all of bfp's..
> welcome to the new vr ladies on here and good luck to you...
> sapphire im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big :hugs::hugs: your way....
> my update: going to see surgeon and have another sa done and see where we go from there, we have decided to get a re-do if we need to which i think after last sa is a very strong possibility.. after that ive found a clinic which offers free ivf if you donate your eggs, which is what we will do.
> my sister-in-law has just found out she is pregnant with her first baby following her 1st round of ivf, she suffers from poly-cystic ovaries. im relly pleased for them and wish them the very best..
> sending lots of :dust::dust: to all of youClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Clare, happy new year and hope you are well! You mentioned a clinic which offers free IVF if you donate eggs, are you in the UK? Where does this, it's an interesting consideration which I would probably consider myself in a year or two if things don't happen the natural way. Thank you! And :dust: to all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw that's fab about your SIL clare :happydance: All the best with the next SA.
> 
> Like Jungleland, I would be verrrry interested in a place doing free IVF if you donate eggs! I've heard of places that do it discounted but that's still expensive!
> 
> All the best everyone
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

ive just sent a post with details of the ivf clinic. its called the londons womens clinic and they have 4 in uk.. darlington, london, wales and cant remember the other one, 
i will have a look and post to you


----------



## tallybee

Thanks Clare :)

justone, 700 is a great price for ICSI, I hope it doesn't become necessary though! :winkwink: I know it's so tough isn't it, I never thought how hard it'd be ttc for so long... I don't suppose anyone does ever expect it to take so long though :hugs:

Oodles, that's really interesting info! 

xx


----------



## chattyB

Thanks for the info Oodles! I also use softcups and concieve +, no luck so far but I'll keep going! I tend to leave mine in overnight (if we bd in the eve).


----------



## ruby1980

Thanks for the welcome guys! We are phoning the clinic tomorrow to see what we do about sample...DH seems to think the lady on the phone last time said they had no facilities to 'do it there'!! Well how else are we supposed to do it? Car park by the sounds of it. It is so frustrating tho. I hadnt even heard of all this preseed and soft cups things before i came on here....i havnt lived!! x


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Waiting4vr said:


> That meant to say oodles not noodles!! Predictive text on my phone ..lol


Lol i was cracking up  thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## sapphire1

ruby1980 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys! We are phoning the clinic tomorrow to see what we do about sample...DH seems to think the lady on the phone last time said they had no facilities to 'do it there'!! Well how else are we supposed to do it? Car park by the sounds of it. It is so frustrating tho. I hadnt even heard of all this preseed and soft cups things before i came on here....i havnt lived!! x

My clinic didn't have the facilities either, DH did it in the toilets! The clinic shared premises with a doctors surgery too, so there were loads of people in the waiting room while he was *ahem* 'knocking one out' :rofl:


----------



## chattyB

*sniggers like a schoolgirl* Knocking one out hahahahahaha


----------



## Waiting4vr

chattyB said:


> *sniggers like a schoolgirl* Knocking one out hahahahahaha

Sorry if i sound stupid but what are softcups?!


----------



## Waiting4vr

And i didn't mean to reply with a quote.. now i really am stupid ;) lol


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: waiting4vr, sorry that was quite funny!

https://www.softcup.com/

These are softcups. They're actually for use during your period but they're useful for TTC too. You insert the cup into your vagina, so it stops the semen leaking out and increases the likelihood of sperm reaching it's destination.


----------



## Waiting4vr

sapphire1 said:


> :haha: waiting4vr, sorry that was quite funny!
> 
> https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> These are softcups. They're actually for use during your period but they're useful for TTC too. You insert the cup into your vagina, so it stops the semen leaking out and increases the likelihood of sperm reaching it's destination.

meanie! :blush: i have had a look at the softcups.. thanks for that info :) do you put it in after you do the deed?
the hospital just called to confirm our details for the op.. can't believe its only 6 days away now!


----------



## sapphire1

Waiting4vr said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: waiting4vr, sorry that was quite funny!
> 
> https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> These are softcups. They're actually for use during your period but they're useful for TTC too. You insert the cup into your vagina, so it stops the semen leaking out and increases the likelihood of sperm reaching it's destination.
> 
> meanie! :blush: i have had a look at the softcups.. thanks for that info :) do you put it in after you do the deed?
> the hospital just called to confirm our details for the op.. can't believe its only 6 days away now!Click to expand...

:D Yep, put it in after DTD. I haven't used them so not sure how easy they are to get the hang of.

Only 6 days away - exciting!!

Lovely avatar pic btw :cloud9:


----------



## Waiting4vr

awww.. thanks Sapphire xx


----------



## Jungleland

clare79 said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clare79 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, its been a long time since i last posted on here.. i just needed to stop for a while as it was doing my head in over the sa test and the fact we had to wait 2 months for another test..
> hope you all hsd a good xmas and 2012 is our year for all of bfp's..
> welcome to the new vr ladies on here and good luck to you...
> sapphire im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big :hugs::hugs: your way....
> my update: going to see surgeon and have another sa done and see where we go from there, we have decided to get a re-do if we need to which i think after last sa is a very strong possibility.. after that ive found a clinic which offers free ivf if you donate your eggs, which is what we will do.
> my sister-in-law has just found out she is pregnant with her first baby following her 1st round of ivf, she suffers from poly-cystic ovaries. im relly pleased for them and wish them the very best..
> sending lots of :dust::dust: to all of you
> 
> Hi Clare, happy new year and hope you are well! You mentioned a clinic which offers free IVF if you donate eggs, are you in the UK? Where does this, it's an interesting consideration which I would probably consider myself in a year or two if things don't happen the natural way. Thank you! And :dust: to all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi, yes im in uk, im in the northeast, where about are you?
> the clinic is called the londons women clinic and they have 4 in uk. darlington, wales london and i cant remember the other one but i will look and post later.. just type in google londons womens clinic asnd it will give you them..Click to expand...

Hi Clare, yes I wont be far from you, I'm in Yorkshire :thumbup:

I've found the website, it's https://www.londonwomensclinic.com/index.php

Will start some research! Thank you :flower: xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

justonexxx said:


> Im currently waiitng back on blood tests to become an egg sharer for reduced IVF costs. Hoping I can start soon. I would love to help another woman and I have considered this long and hard.
> 
> ICSI (where they inject sperm directly into the eggs) is more expensive than traditional IVF but Im paying £700 overall for treatment for ICSI at CRGW clinic in Cardiff.
> 
> Im trying naturally until I can start that but Im fed up of waiting naturally now too many BFN's for me :cry:
> 
> I thought vasectomy reversal had failed with the rubbish SA's VR was 3 years ago and they could only atatch one side but his recent very good results mean we can TTC naturally up until I start ICSI. I could just decide to TTC naturally but its too mentally stressful for me and poor DH

Thank you for sharing, we had the VR in August, so not many cycles have passed, and so the pressure would be off we haven't had a SA yet so no idea whether the VR was even a success or not. 

It just gives a little piece of mind that there might be ways we could get pregnant cheaply with specialist help in the future. 

I wish you lots of :dust: and good luck with the ICSI if you dont get your BFP before that time comes :hugs: xxxx


----------



## chattyB

I really wish the dreams we had whilst sleeping were real life!!

I've been having some really cool, realistic (at the time) dreams lately ... I'm not reading anything into it as its more likely the result of too much merriment and "happy juice" over the festive period - but last nights dream was the best yet!

I had a dream that I gave birth to a beautiful little girl with a mop full of dark hair. I remember having "contractions", I was 10 days overdue and planning on having the baby at home. Hubby went out as my "contractions" were so weak, I didn't believe anything was happening. The labour was quick and easy and I felt great, casually texting my hubby telling him we had a daughter. He arrived home with his mum and sister and I got busy playing hostess, serving coffee and cakes with the baby strapped to me in a baby carrier lol. 

It's not real of course but I woke up smiling *sigh* and a damn sight better than the dream the night before where I was hurtling down the motorway, out of control, driving a PINK juggernaut with a dirty windscreen, just missing countless other juggernauts and not knowing how to stop or turn on the screen washers lol. I crashed (the lorry fell over!) but I was fine.

Give me baby dreams any day (night) of the week!!

Hope everyone's having a fab day!!!!


----------



## ababytogether

Welcome to the group Ruby, hopefully you will get a BFP soon

Waiting, good luck for you and your DH op, I hope that it all goes well

Nothing to report with me, just waiting to Ovulate, thankfully its in 3-4 days as DH has been ill and you know what men are like when they are ill, he was that ill, he wasnt even interested in DTD, lol 

Anyway 4 month of TTC...which I know is not a long time, I have gone from September when the swimmers were swimming as we had no chance before as he didnt have any swimmers, so I cant really say it has been a year, lol

But still seems a lifetime of trying

Extra babydust to the ones that have been trying ALOT longer than me, lets hope 2012 brings us all our little bundles of joy


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: Chatty! I hope your dream is a premonition (the baby one not the juggernaut one!)

Lots of :dust: to you ababytogether. It does seem like a lifetime when you're TTC.

I ordered 30 ICs today, glutton for punishment I know! :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so just got home from the fertility DR's and had the saline sonohysterography. It wasnt to bad, DH was able to be in the room with me. They also had a student nurse observing the process along with the DR and nurse that was assisting, so it was like 3 people looking at my junk and DH in the room as well. I asked DH after if he felt awkward and of course he did, LOL, but I was thankful he was there to support me and take away some ofmy fears. The worst part was when the DR was trying to find the right size speculum and had to change it to a smaller one and than had to switch the size catherter to a smaller one that was used to fill up my uterus with the saline solution. It was like a dull unpleasant cramping well they were doing this part and than i felt like I needed to pee. The cramps were like long unpleasant AF type cramps that just went on for a while and I did say ouch a few times, but it was alot less painful than the HSG was. Once she had the saline solution in and was done filling the uterus with saline the pain almost all went away. They used the dildo cam wand thing to do an ultrasound once my uterus was filled with saline. 

So the DR saw the bump on the side of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray and confirmed that it was a fibroid and she didnt seem to think it was going to be a problem, But she discovered a new problem, a polyp which is causing blockage and is definatly of concern on the inside of my uterus as well. She showed me on the computer screen and on a printed up picture of the sonogram as well. I am having some light spotting with pink and light brown blood after the procedure with some like chunky pieces of tissue type discharge as well, and I have on a pad on now. I have a little bit of cramping after the procedure but it isnt anything that I am not used to and is minimal. 

So after the procedure was done DH and me met with the DR in an office to discuss our options. The DR wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have the polyp surgically removed and offered me the option to do a laparoscopy at the same time to try to reopen the one tube of mine that might possibly be blocked, which we discovered previously during my HSG. I will have to be sedated and under anethesia for both procedures. 

The hysteroscopy is less invasive and has a quicker recovery time though, they can just go in through the cervix and into the uterus to cut away the polyp. If I do the laparascopy than I have to have incisions cut into my belly and it will be a longer recovery time, but it could unblock my other tube. I am undecided if I want to do the laparascopy at this time because I know it will be a more painful recovery, and I also know that i can still do the IUI with only one open tube, so it is not a necessary thing, But at the same time I know if I have 2 open tubes it will increase my chances of getting pregnant. So, I have a couple of things to think about, like how much will our out of pocket cost be after my insurance pays so I have to figure out how and when we would be able to afford one of the procedures or both of them. 

I also am not thrilled with going through with the laparascopy since I dont know for sure if my one tube is blocked or not, or if it just spasmed during the HSG and that was why the dye didnt go through. I am not sure if there is a less invasive way to verify if the one tube is blocked for sure or not before I go and cut into my belly for this procedure or not?? 

So long story short, I am upset with the results because the thought of surgery is pretty scary. I am also shocked to know that all of this time me and DH have been TTC month after month to find out that our efforts were pointless because this polyp is causing a blockage in my uterus, so all of my tears and heart ache month after month were in vain. :cry: Than trying to be able to afford the surgery will push back our ability to have the IUI because the $$ we would of used to pay for that will most likely get eaten up by the costs of my surgery so now I am going to have to wait even longer.... sigh.. this is not the news I was hoping for girls....:cry:

Well at least I know what we need to do next, but I am trying to rap my head around the news that i just got still and psych myself up for surgery...ugghhhhhh....Blah....:wacko: I am not even gooing to worry about TTC now until I can do the surgery because it is pretty much pointless until than. So I guess I will be on a break from TTC for a while.... sigh....:nope:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Im so sorry to hear that wannabeprego :( It must be so hard to go through something like that. I hope everything gets sorted for you and its not too expensive or painful :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I am so sorry wannabe. I had a laparoscopy when I was 17, as I had a few gynae problems. It was exploratory rather than to treat a problem, so I don't know if that makes a difference to recovery time. Although it was a long time ago now, I do remember that the only reason I felt bleurgh afterwards is because general anaesthetic makes me feel really sicky. I remember resting up for a few days and I soon recovered. The insicions they make are very small - one sort of in your bellybutton, and another a lot lower down. It's keyhole surgery really. My tummy was a bit puffy afterwards, as they pump it full of air to be able to do the procedure. I hope the info helps to set your mind at ease if you do choose to have one.

Lots of :hugs: to you my lovely. x x


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: wannabe

I'm sorry you're having to go though this :(. I'll be thinking of you huni :hugs:


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Wannabeprego
I am sorry to hear of that news :-( 
I know its not the same but i had 2 c- sections and those are painful but it is much more invasive i believe. But if the only way i was able to have kids was by sections i would go for it. In the end it is up to you but don't let fear keep you from your dreams.  there will be pain yes but once that beautiful baby is in your arms you will be ecstatic you made that choice.

I hope the best for you during this trial just keep faith and keep your chin up. Do what you can to make your dreams come true


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you so much girls for all of your kind words and support, It really means alot to me!!! :hugs: You girls are all so wonderful!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thank-you.gif

I will be sure to do an update once I can schedule the procedure and will let you girls know of I decided to do both of them together or not. I need to research the cost and do some more research about the procedures as well first. I also have a few questions for my DR as well. wish me luck!!


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: I am so sorry wannabe. I had a laparoscopy when I was 17, as I had a few gynae problems. It was exploratory rather than to treat a problem, so I don't know if that makes a difference to recovery time. Although it was a long time ago now, I do remember that the only reason I felt bleurgh afterwards is because general anaesthetic makes me feel really sicky. I remember resting up for a few days and I soon recovered. The insicions they make are very small - one sort of in your bellybutton, and another a lot lower down. It's keyhole surgery really. My tummy was a bit puffy afterwards, as they pump it full of air to be able to do the procedure. I hope the info helps to set your mind at ease if you do choose to have one.
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to you my lovely. x x

Thanks for your kind words and support hun, and for sharing your experience with me. :hugs:

I am glad that your experience went well and that it wasnt that painful with a quick healing time. That makes me feel better about doing the lap with the hysteroscopy. Part of me realizes that since DH already has a low sperm count me only having one open tube decreases our chances of me being able to get pregnant, so I am sure that if i had 2 open tubes than my fertility would improve greatly. I got alot to think about, not sure how i am going to decide this one....:wacko:


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry Wannabe for what you are going through

Just to keep faith in everything my best friend was told at the age of 16 that she would NEVER have any children, she had less than 1% of ever getting pregnant, had alot of intrusive checks, ops etc and am pleased to say that at the age of 37 she is pregnant with her first child, there is hope for all of us, 21 years later, yes thats a longgg time and some of us dont have that amount of time, but just goes to show it is possible


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> Sorry Wannabe for what you are going through
> 
> Just to keep faith in everything my best friend was told at the age of 16 that she would NEVER have any children, she had less than 1% of ever getting pregnant, had alot of intrusive checks, ops etc and am pleased to say that at the age of 37 she is pregnant with her first child, there is hope for all of us, 21 years later, yes thats a longgg time and some of us dont have that amount of time, but just goes to show it is possible

Thanks hun....:hugs: A huge Congrats to your friend on her pregnancy!!! H&H 9 months to her!!! That is wonderful news!!:happydance:


AFM, As you girls know I was worried about the out of pocket cost and coverage for the surgeries. Well, I just got off the phone with the DR's billing office and they said that my health insurance should cover both of the surgeries that I need. These surgeries are considered medically necessary because I have the polyp and fibroid in my uterus and that is a medical problem, it isnt considered the treatment of infertility, so I am relived to know that!!! Of course it is more expensive to do both procedures and the DR's office was only giving me the costs for their surgeon and not for the facility charges for where I would have to have the surgery or the cost of the anethesiologist either. So once i schedule the procedure i would have to follow up with the facility and the anathesiologist to verify those additional fees. So my health insurance has a 350 dollar deductible and than plan pays 85% so my out of pocket costs for just the surgeon would be about $450.00 but adding in the deductible would be about 800.00, but that is the max dollar amount, it could be less than that. Now I just need to have DH do our tax return to make sure we will be getting enough $$ back to cover the costs of the surgery and once I know that I can move forward. My health insurance only pays a maximum of 3k per person per calender year for the diagnosis of infertility, but I am not sure if the surgeries would fall under this category or not, because the costs of the hysteroscopy ranges from 1,000 to 3,000, and the lap ranges from 1,500 to 3,000, but this is without any insurance coverage and it depends on how much work the DR has to do once they can get in there. So i will keep you girls posted once I take the next step about what happens....:thumbup:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm glad your insurance should cover both surgeries. I will keep everything crossed for you. x x


----------



## Waiting4vr

Girls, I am STRESSING OUT! Its Sunday now and dh is having his vr on wednesday ... so we're 3 days away! I am so anxious about it all.. I don't want him to be in pain and I am worried that the surgeon will have bad news after the op when he comes to tell us how it has all gone.. I almost feel like not getting it done as I am so anxious about it all! If anyone has anything they can tell me to make me feel marginally better, I would really appreciate it as I have no one else to talk to about this!!!


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Don't be fearful!! Be excited!!! Is is a little nerve wrecking but it is so worth it! My dh had the reversal with only local anesthesia and the doctor was 3 hours late!!! We were waiting in the office... for hours.... i was so anxious and felt bad for dh!! Anyway the op went great and it was a success! I do however suggest that your dh take real vitamin e oil ( can be found at a vitamin or health food store) don't get the vitamin e from a drug store or grocery store since those are typically synthetic and dangerous. The vitamin e will promote healing and reduce scar tissue. Scar tissue you want to avoid!!! 
Don't worry  just get it done and go from there


----------



## Waiting4vr

oodlesofjoy said:


> Don't be fearful!! Be excited!!! Is is a little nerve wrecking but it is so worth it! My dh had the reversal with only local anesthesia and the doctor was 3 hours late!!! We were waiting in the office... for hours.... i was so anxious and felt bad for dh!! Anyway the op went great and it was a success! I do however suggest that your dh take real vitamin e oil ( can be found at a vitamin or health food store) don't get the vitamin e from a drug store or grocery store since those are typically synthetic and dangerous. The vitamin e will promote healing and reduce scar tissue. Scar tissue you want to avoid!!!
> Don't worry  just get it done and go from there

thankyou NOODLES ;) lol (oodles hehe) I will go and look for vitamin e oil.. thanks heaps! xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Waiting, Good luck to you hun!! :dust: :dust: I hope the procedure is a success and that your DH has a quick and pain free recovery. :hugs: :hugs:

I still remember when my DH had his surgery over 2 years ago now, and I was nervous about whether or not it would be a success or not too. But please stay positive because there is hope for success because my DH's vasectomy was 14 years old and it was a success. I must admit I did feel guilty after the surgery seeing DH in so much pain from the surgery but he realized how much it meant to me to be able to have a baby of my own one day. Plus he had strong pain meds that helped alot in the first few days where he was the most soar and I waited on him on hand and foot until he felt better. Overall I am glad we did it, and I wouldnt take it back. My only regret is that we didnt do it sooner, now that I know that I also have infertility problems of my own that require surgery before I can get pregnant. But hopefully I will be able to take care of that soon.


----------



## Waiting4vr

wannabeprego said:


> @Waiting, Good luck to you hun!! :dust: :dust: I hope the procedure is a success and that your DH has a quick and pain free recovery. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I still remember when my DH had his surgery over 2 years ago now, and I was nervous about whether or not it would be a success or not too. But please stay positive because there is hope for success because my DH's vasectomy was 14 years old and it was a success. I must admit I did feel guilty after the surgery seeing DH in so much pain from the surgery but he realized how much it meant to me to be able to have a baby of my own one day. Plus he had strong pain meds that helped alot in the first few days where he was the most soar and I waited on him on hand and foot until he felt better. Overall I am glad we did it, and I wouldnt take it back. My only regret is that we didnt do it sooner, now that I know that I also have infertility problems of my own that require surgery before I can get pregnant. But hopefully I will be able to take care of that soon.

Thankyou wanna :hugs: and i hope you can take care of it soon too :) xxx


----------



## chattyB

Can you get hold of some arnica tablets (homeopathy)? They sell them in Boots. My hubby swears by them now!

:hugs: please try not to be so anxious, I'm sure your hubby will be fine! Take a good book tho .... The operation itself seems to drag on and on (and make you even more anxious!). If you can, take a packed lunch for yourself and hubby, he won't be able to eat until after the op and if, like we were, your hubby is the last to be operated on, the hospital cafe will most likely be closed. Stock up on 2" or 3" gauze squares for the wound care. (also from boots).

Your hubby will be quite sore the day after and then the bruising starts ... Don't be too alarmed - my hubby assured me that it looked worse than it felt! 

I'll be thinking of you both on Wednesday hun!


----------



## Waiting4vr

Thanks Chatty., we don't have boots here, we're in australia.. lol .. but i know what that store is as i am english background, my parents migrated to the united states (where i was born) and then onto australia where i am now ;)
i went out today and bought dh some jocks as he usually wears boxers and i wanted him to have something tight fitting.. i also bought an icepack, some vitamin e oil capsules, an icepack and some non stick dressings.. it so helps hearing other people's advice when they've gone through it all before.. noone else understands! my friend found out she was pregnant today, i hope it will be me soon but don't want to get my hopes up as i know these things dont always work.
i will look for the arnica and will definitely take some food to the hospital. my dh is so fussy when it comes to food, he probably won't eat the hospital canteen food anyway! 
i am scared i will faint if i see his bruised balls especially if there's drainage and i have to change it! :|
i am all psyched up to do it but actually doing it is another story! i hope i can be strong for him .. lol
i hope everyone's having a good weekend.. thanks for putting up with me!
xxooxox


----------



## wannabeprego

@Waiting, I think DH's surgery was like 3 or 4 hours total, and I have to agree it did seem to take a very long time. I remember DH saying that he had to go pee and was holding it for the longest time ever because the OP took forever. After the surgery was done, he was so doped up he slept most of the car ride home and pretty much the entire day when we got home. I remember DH had hot packs for the first few days after his surgery and than once he was feeling better we switched to ice packs after. the hot packs felt better to him at first when he was so soar. Also remember no heavy lifting for DH for about 2 weeks. I remember my DH was trying to help out with the groceries first thing after the surgery and I had to yell at him to go sit down and relax!!

I will be thinking of you and your DH hoping for the best outcome for his reversal!!! Good luck hun!!! :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ww0083.gif


----------



## ruby1980

Hi Waiting4vr,

my DH had his VR in october...it is time consuming so defo take some books/magazines and things to munch. I took our laptop and watched a film!! 
Everything was absolutely fine but makesure he gets plenty of rest and to listen to the docs. My DH was in bed for the best part of a week but i was a very good wife and waited on him 24/7 so he soon got better. We dont know if its worked yet, just got some info from the hospital on how to get the SA done so fingers crossed it will be very soon. 
Good luck with it xxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: waiting4vr, try not to stress too much. My DH rested up for a week and was quite tender for a while. I echo what Chatty says about the bruising. It looks really awful, even poor DH's willy was like a fat purple slug :haha: Try and be positive about it, VRs can work - I've got proof (who's currently dancing away to the tv).

All the best for Wednesday, I will keep everything crossed that it goes smoothly and is a success. x x


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm ovulating today like clock work CD 14, did an OPK to confirm... Although I am not sure why I bothered since I now know I need the surgery and our chances are pretty much zero at this point until than. sigh... :cry: I do feel better knowing that I at least ovulate on my own every month, so I guess checking it reassures me that I at least got that gooing for me... 

here is my OPK...



Although, I am still feeling sad and having a hard time dealing with the fact that I have to have surgery. Yesterday me and DH were having sex and I just couldnt get into it. All I could think about was the surgery and random people's voices in my head "You got to clean it out" ....my mind going 100 miles a minute.... It is hard to feel sexy when you find out you cant get pregnant... makes me feel like less of a women....Men are lucky that they can get off every time... Women's bodies are way to dam complicated...

Maybe once I have the surgery I will be one of those lucky girls that gets pregnant in just one month, a fertile mertile who gets pregnant when a guy just looks at me the wrong way.. and me and DH will end up with 10 kids... LOL..... :haha:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hello Wonderful Beautiful ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am hoping to be joining you all here very soon. 

To make my story short ill just say I have two girls age 15 months and 3 months. Hubby decided he was done after our second and got a vasectomy 2 months ago even though I wasnt ready for it. Now he is regretting getting it done but to scared or the pain and the cost to get it reversed. We are going to have a big talk about it tonight and i am looking for any info on the cost, effectiveness, pain, and procedure to help reassure him it will all be ok and worth it. If any of you have any advice, stories, info to share I would really appreciate it. i will read through the thread too. Im in Canada so I know that most cost info will vary.

If its easier to PM me info that would be great too. I don't want to take up space here yet as we still arent sur ho to even start looking into getting it done.

Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## wannabeprego

@yourstruly, Good luck with whatever decision you and your DH decide to make!!!

I am not sure how far you are willing to travel from Canada but my VR DR was in the states and he was excellent, and was priced very reasonably in compariosn to some of the other VR DR's i saw. My husband had a 14 year old vasectmoy reversed and it was a success with this DR. Plus he is very experienced and has done many reversals. He also has the latest technology needed for more difficult reversals like my DH's... 

Here is a link to my Dr my DH went to in North Carolina. i think in total we paid about $5,000.00 to $6,000.00, but that was over 2 years ago... And if the original procedure isnt a success he will redo the surgery at little to no cost as well from the gurantees the Dr gives. 

https://www.vasreversals.com/Vasectomy Reversal.htm


Welcome to the group!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/wttg5.gif


----------



## oodlesofjoy

My dh's reversal took only 45 minutes and was done in the doctors office... 

Oh and my dh took arnica Montana 200c after surgery too he said it helped. Also made a solution of it by putting 5 pellets in a cup of distilled water waited until dissolved then stir and used a napkin on top of the testicles and spooned it onto the napkin until nice and wet he liked this a lot since it helped ease some pain and pressure.


----------



## oodlesofjoy

My dh reversal doctor was Dennis Streeter in northern Indiana he does his services to glorify God so that being said he only charges 2300 total and gives you the pain meds and antibiotics no extra charge. He is very kind and has years of experience he was telling us he had had guys come to him for second reversals!!! Making they got the v then they got the vr then a v then vr!!!! Crazy huh!!! Anyway you can find his website by giggling........ GOOGLING his name and Indiana.


----------



## Waiting4vr

All this talk of shriveled purple slug penises and spooning watery liquid onto testicles is making me light headed!!! Sapphire and noodles.. Thanks for making me feel oh so much better! Not!! Less than 48 hours now ....
Yourstruly I heard dr Wilson was one of the best ones in the united states as well according to baby center boards.. Not sure about any in Canada though.. 
Wannabe... You go girl!!! Getting pregnant if a man even looks at you... Lol.. If only it were that easy!
And thanks ruby for the advice xx


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: Sorry waiting4vr! It is quite comical, and DH assured me that the bruising looks a lot worse than it feels.

:hugs: wannabe. Sorry you're feeling down. Try to think of when the surgery is over, and you can get your VR miracle baby.

I hope your talk with DH goes well yourstruly. I can't really help as DH had his VR in the UK, but it cost £3000. All I can say is do your research thoroughly, my research definitely paid off. I picked our surgeon due to his success rather than the price - he's one of the more expensive surgeons in the UK. You also need to bear in mind that even a successful reversal only has a 50% chance of a pregnancy, and that can depend on many factors. Good luck hun x x


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> Okay, so just got home from the fertility DR's and had the saline sonohysterography. It wasnt to bad, DH was able to be in the room with me. They also had a student nurse observing the process along with the DR and nurse that was assisting, so it was like 3 people looking at my junk and DH in the room as well. I asked DH after if he felt awkward and of course he did, LOL, but I was thankful he was there to support me and take away some ofmy fears. The worst part was when the DR was trying to find the right size speculum and had to change it to a smaller one and than had to switch the size catherter to a smaller one that was used to fill up my uterus with the saline solution. It was like a dull unpleasant cramping well they were doing this part and than i felt like I needed to pee. The cramps were like long unpleasant AF type cramps that just went on for a while and I did say ouch a few times, but it was alot less painful than the HSG was. Once she had the saline solution in and was done filling the uterus with saline the pain almost all went away. They used the dildo cam wand thing to do an ultrasound once my uterus was filled with saline.
> 
> So the DR saw the bump on the side of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray and confirmed that it was a fibroid and she didnt seem to think it was going to be a problem, But she discovered a new problem, a polyp which is causing blockage and is definatly of concern on the inside of my uterus as well. She showed me on the computer screen and on a printed up picture of the sonogram as well. I am having some light spotting with pink and light brown blood after the procedure with some like chunky pieces of tissue type discharge as well, and I have on a pad on now. I have a little bit of cramping after the procedure but it isnt anything that I am not used to and is minimal.
> 
> So after the procedure was done DH and me met with the DR in an office to discuss our options. The DR wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have the polyp surgically removed and offered me the option to do a laparoscopy at the same time to try to reopen the one tube of mine that might possibly be blocked, which we discovered previously during my HSG. I will have to be sedated and under anethesia for both procedures.
> 
> The hysteroscopy is less invasive and has a quicker recovery time though, they can just go in through the cervix and into the uterus to cut away the polyp. If I do the laparascopy than I have to have incisions cut into my belly and it will be a longer recovery time, but it could unblock my other tube. I am undecided if I want to do the laparascopy at this time because I know it will be a more painful recovery, and I also know that i can still do the IUI with only one open tube, so it is not a necessary thing, But at the same time I know if I have 2 open tubes it will increase my chances of getting pregnant. So, I have a couple of things to think about, like how much will our out of pocket cost be after my insurance pays so I have to figure out how and when we would be able to afford one of the procedures or both of them.
> 
> I also am not thrilled with going through with the laparascopy since I dont know for sure if my one tube is blocked or not, or if it just spasmed during the HSG and that was why the dye didnt go through. I am not sure if there is a less invasive way to verify if the one tube is blocked for sure or not before I go and cut into my belly for this procedure or not??
> 
> So long story short, I am upset with the results because the thought of surgery is pretty scary. I am also shocked to know that all of this time me and DH have been TTC month after month to find out that our efforts were pointless because this polyp is causing a blockage in my uterus, so all of my tears and heart ache month after month were in vain. :cry: Than trying to be able to afford the surgery will push back our ability to have the IUI because the $$ we would of used to pay for that will most likely get eaten up by the costs of my surgery so now I am going to have to wait even longer.... sigh.. this is not the news I was hoping for girls....:cry:
> 
> Well at least I know what we need to do next, but I am trying to rap my head around the news that i just got still and psych myself up for surgery...ugghhhhhh....Blah....:wacko: I am not even gooing to worry about TTC now until I can do the surgery because it is pretty much pointless until than. So I guess I will be on a break from TTC for a while.... sigh....:nope:

thinking of you hun, miracles really do happen hun and im sure once you have had surgery you will get your vr baby.. 
i have had 3 c-sections, the first being a emergency one as she was stuck in my pelvis, very very painful. dont worry they will give you plenty of painkillers during and after surgery..xx


----------



## clare79

waiting forvr:: i can understand how you feeling this week, was the same when my dh was going for his.. however its also very exciting to know that very soon you can try for your vr baby :)
we going for sa test on thursday and im getting very erm nervous and keep hoping the ones we had before was just a blip..


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi Clare :) how long since your vr and what were your previous results if u don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## clare79

Waiting4vr said:


> Hi Clare :) how long since your vr and what were your previous results if u don't mind me asking? :)

hi, no i dont mind at all thats what we all done on here, share our experiences and keep each others spirts up:)
dh had his in june 2011. first sa tests in auguat 2011 were good, we had another one in november 2011 and it showed no live sperm present. they were either dead or dying. totally gutted as you can imagine but surgeon said could be just a bad day.. 
if thats the same again this thursday its likely scar tissue has blocked tubes and thats why sperm would be dying cos they fighting to get though.,


----------



## sapphire1

Oh, good luck Clare. I hope the results are better this time. Dr Dawson is a fab surgeon, I have every faith it was just a bad day :hugs:


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> Oh, good luck Clare. I hope the results are better this time. Dr Dawson is a fab surgeon, I have every faith it was just a bad day :hugs:

Thank you sapphire. How's things going with you? Are you ttc again? I know you had to wait to let drugs out your system. Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

clare79 said:


> waiting forvr:: i can understand how you feeling this week, was the same when my dh was going for his.. however its also very exciting to know that very soon you can try for your vr baby :)
> we going for sa test on thursday and im getting very erm nervous and keep hoping the ones we had before was just a blip..

Thank you for your kind words and support in your previous post!!!:flower: You are so sweet!!

Good luck with your next SA. I got everything crossed that this next one will show improved numbers!!!:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/luck15.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Today's OPK looks great of course..sigh...



Well of coourse now that i know how high the odds are against us I am not going to get my hopes up or anything this cycle and I am not going to test early now that I know how slim our chances are until I can get the surgery. I got upset after :sex: with DH lastnight and started crying :cry:because I wasnt feeling sexy and didnt enjoy the :sex: at all since my brain is stuck on thinking about what is wrong with me and trying to psych myself up for surgery, which is of course scary. But, I was thinking how once I complete the surgery that me and DH are still facing the problem of his low sperm count. It is another hurdle to overcome still. So it was making me upset because the surgery doesnt gurantee I will get pregnant after because of DH's problem...sigh... :nope:

DH wants me to go back to work and job hunt now but I know that when you are new at a job most work places arent going to want to give you time off to have surgery and than time off to recover when you are new to a job. Than I would need time off to do IUI after that. I just think I should focus on getting pregnant right now. Although I of course know if I was working and we had extra money coming in it would make paying for all of this stuff alot easier...


I am sorry if I am beating a dead horse and going on and on about my problems girls.. I hope I am not driving you guys crazy...I guess I am having a harder time than I thought I would coming to terms with all of this and than not getting depressed about it, and than my sex drive is gone, the only reason why I had sex lastnight was because I was ovulating and even though I know our chances are like 1 in a million right now, i think we should still have sex just in case.... Crazier things have happened I suppose, but i refuse to get my hopes up this month and i refuse to shed any tears when the :witch: comes at the end of the month... sigh....:growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ok, so I was bored and tried out this website... I took DH & my picture to create what our future baby will look like by morphing them together on this website...

Here is a link to the site if anyone is bored and wants to try it out...

https://www.morphthing.com/blog/138-What-Will-My-Baby-Look-Like

here is a picture of what our baby girl and boy baby will look like, I am not sure why the one side of the face is indented in and what is up with the hairline, but for the most part it looks like our kid will be cute...:haha:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby2.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby-2.jpg


----------



## chattyB

Haahahaha that looks like great fun! Might have to waste a few hours playing with that one!

AFM - 11dpo, BFN on FRER although ICs had a few promising looking lines (that I just don't trust!). BBs had been killing me but feel not so bad today, so I'm assuming my progesterone has dropped and the witch will be here as expected tomorrow or Wednesday. Ho hum :(. Roll on next cycle so we can start it all again!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> Ok, so I was bored and tried out this website... I took DH & my picture to create what our future baby will look like by morphing them together on this website...
> 
> Here is a link to the site if anyone is bored and wants to try it out...
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/blog/138-What-Will-My-Baby-Look-Like
> 
> here is a picture of what our baby girl and boy baby will look like, I am not sure why the one side of the face is indented in and what is up with the hairline, but for the most part it looks like our kid will be cute...:haha:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby2.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/baby-2.jpg

Okay so once again I am bored with too much time on my hands so I redid the morph baby making thing with 2 pictures of me and DH when we were little kids and this time I think the pictures came out much better in comparison to the first pictures I did.. :haha: Once again i think the baby looks super cute, even though i know this is all just for fun and not to be taken seriously...:blush:
 
baby girl picture...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/babygirl-1.jpg

baby boy....
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/babyboy.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Haahahaha that looks like great fun! Might have to waste a few hours playing with that one!
> 
> AFM - 11dpo, BFN on FRER although ICs had a few promising looking lines (that I just don't trust!). BBs had been killing me but feel not so bad today, so I'm assuming my progesterone has dropped and the witch will be here as expected tomorrow or Wednesday. Ho hum :(. Roll on next cycle so we can start it all again!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! Remember you aren't out until the :witch: shows!!! :dust: :dust:

Do you have any pictures of your HPT or do u have a thread going in the HPT gallery.. I would love to take a look at your tests so I can squint and stare at your HPT's with you...:haha::winkwink:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Awwwww Wannabe they are the cutest babies i have ever seen! You and Dh must be a very attractive couple! :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

That's me back at cd1 again! Damn that witch!


----------



## tallybee

Hi all! :wave:

Sorry the witch got you again chatty!

wannabe, those are super-cute pics :) that site sounds like a fun way of killing time :lol:
I am sorry things are getting you down hon. You should never feel you need to apologise for having a moan on here, that's what this group is for :D 

FX for you clare that those SA results are better :hugs:

Waiting4vr, woooh so exciting! I'm wishing all the best to you and your DH, I'm sure it will all go fine! 

:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> That's me back at cd1 again! Damn that witch!

Awwwww, I am so sorry hun...Big hugs going out to you..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Hey ladies i am 6 dpo today and this morning had a sharp pain in my uterus that lasted less than a minute now every now and then i get ome cramps but nothing major just noticeable. This has not happened to me before from what i recall so I'm wondering if maybe its implantation cramping or not...... have any of you lovely ladies ever experienced this and it turned out to be a pregnancy??


----------



## Waiting4vr

Dh has just been taken away for his op .. i felt so sad seeing him walk to theatre.. what a good man he is for doing this for me :'(


----------



## Waiting4vr

Dh is sleeping in recovery .. op took 4 hours.. surgeon attached both sides vv and there was clear fluid from each .. don't think they checked for sperm but sounds like it went well.. So glad its over!


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Good news waiting4ever!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Waiting4vr

doc just called and told us that we should be really pleased as everything went well, the procedure was straighforward and that we have the best chance possible! i am so relieved its all over!


----------



## Waiting4vr

and noodles.. you called me waiting4ever.. i hope i'm not!! lol


----------



## chattyB

That's awesome news Hun! So glad everything went well. FXd his recovery is quick and easy and you'll an able to get on with TTC very soon.


----------



## CMo

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey ladies i am 6 dpo today and this morning had a sharp pain in my uterus that lasted less than a minute now every now and then i get ome cramps but nothing major just noticeable. This has not happened to me before from what i recall so I'm wondering if maybe its implantation cramping or not...... have any of you lovely ladies ever experienced this and it turned out to be a pregnancy??

Oodles I had the worst ever stomach cramps on sat/sun and now I've got the worst ever watery mouth feeling. Not feeling sick as such but feel as if I could be. No idea what day po I am as my cycles are all over the place just now but I did have a few days of spotting just at new year. God knows what's going on with my body!!

Fingers crossed it's a BFP for you xx


----------



## CMo

Waiting4vr said:


> doc just called and told us that we should be really pleased as everything went well, the procedure was straighforward and that we have the best chance possible! i am so relieved its all over!

Fantastic news!! Hope he has a speedy recovery and you get your BFP soon x


----------



## tallybee

Waiting4vr, I am so happy for you that everything went well with the op! I wish him the fastest recovery and the best outcome for you both :winkwink: Remember he hasn't gone for this for you only it's for you both and your future :D

Oodles, I've never personally experienced implantation cramps but have heard ladies say they have. FX for you that this is what these are!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Waiting4vr said:


> doc just called and told us that we should be really pleased as everything went well, the procedure was straighforward and that we have the best chance possible! i am so relieved its all over!

WOOO HOOO!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! That is wonderful news hun!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope your DH has a quick, easy and pain free recovery!!! :thumbup:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/a1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey ladies i am 6 dpo today and this morning had a sharp pain in my uterus that lasted less than a minute now every now and then i get ome cramps but nothing major just noticeable. This has not happened to me before from what i recall so I'm wondering if maybe its implantation cramping or not...... have any of you lovely ladies ever experienced this and it turned out to be a pregnancy??

I am sorry but i cant help out with your questions since i have never been pregnant before. I would suggest posting this question in the pregnancy first trimester thread on the B&B boards because the girls are very helpful with these kinds of questions!! Your symptoms do sound promising though. I have read stories from other girls that have said that they could feel implantation and if you do a google search for it you can probably find some info about it also. Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted in a while. It looks like the only way we are going to get pregnant is via invitro with ICSI. So now it's saving time and hopefully we will have the money in 6 months. I hope we all get our 2012 babies!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

:dust: to all!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am worried about my poor dog Oreo's back paw, she has been limping since yesterday afternoon since after we got done playing fetch outside. I can see that her back feet are cracked and bleeding from the cold of the winter. This has happened to her before but she didnt limp like she is now. We played fetch out in the yard the last 2 days in a row and I think it got her back paws raw from running al over the yard. I think if she doesnt get better over the weekend than on Monday I will be calling the vet and taking her in. I feel bad for her and I hate seeing her in pain. since i dont have kids yet she is like my baby and is kind of spoiled.:blush: I am hoping it will heal up on its own like it did last time this happened. I dont think it is that bad though because sometimes she limps and other times she walks normal. When I let her out to go to the bathroom this morning, she took off running like a bat out of hell after a squirrel and completely forgot about her foot and of course irritated it again to make it bleed, but the fact that she walks on it normal from time to time makes me think she will be alright if i just give it a few days. 


On another note I am excited and i just ordered the Zumba Exhilarate DVD Experience and I cant wait to get it in the mail. I have read really great reviews and I have a few friends that have the DVD set and just love doing it!! I figure it gives me a work out to do in the house on those cold winter days when I cant get outside to do my speed walking.

Here is a link to the set I bought... They are a bit pricey but you are getting alot of work out DVD's for the money and a variety of work outs. 

https://www.zumba.com/shop/product/zumba-exhilarate-dvd-experience/


I am trying to stick to a diet and weight loss routine again and I figure since I love dancing that maybe I can do the zumba work out and it will be fun and wont feel like a work out!! Hopefully I can trick myself into working out by having fun for a change!!:thumbup:

Well it is almost Friday, and I hope that all of you girls have a wonderful weekend and enjoy yourselves!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/31772la6h4ounhb.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Wannabeprego, what kind of dog is it? We have a Lab and during the winter he gets really bad. He moves slowly, but loves playing fetch. I hope your baby gets better soon. I'm with you on the diet thing. I figured since I have to wait 8 months I might as well loose some weight. Let me know how the DVD is and if it's working for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Wannabeprego, what kind of dog is it? We have a Lab and during the winter he gets really bad. He moves slowly, but loves playing fetch. I hope your baby gets better soon. I'm with you on the diet thing. I figured since I have to wait 8 months I might as well loose some weight. Let me know how the DVD is and if it's working for you.

Thanks for the well wishes for my dog...:hugs: She seems to be feeling better this afternoon, I cleaned her paw and put some vaseline on it to help with the dryness and chapping. So I am hoping that in a few days she will be back to her old self again!!

My dog is a boston terrier, so she is on the small side like 20 pounds, and she has very tender pink paws, and I dont think they do so good in the winter time with the harsh cold. 


I will have to do an update and let you know how I liked the Zumba work out set once I get a chance to try them out!!!:thumbup:

Part of my New Years resoultion was to loose some weight and get in shape so hopefully the Zumba tapes will help out with that!!!

Good luck with saving up for your fertility treatments!! Hopefully time will go by fast for you and the time to do it will be here before you know it!!!:hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

waiting congrats on the op, hope that your dh has a speedy recovery and you can get baby making soon xx


----------



## clare79

Waiting4vr said:


> Dh is sleeping in recovery .. op took 4 hours.. surgeon attached both sides vv and there was clear fluid from each .. don't think they checked for sperm but sounds like it went well.. So glad its over!

congraulations on your dh vr, hope he is recovering well and getting lots of rest:)


----------



## clare79

hi all, we went for sa tests yesterday and the outcome was the same as before, no sperm present :( absoloutely gutted.. 
we have 2 options now, option 1 have a re-do vr.... it will cost us £2495 and not sure if agagin after a couple of months it will close
option 2 ivf.. ive looked into this and can have free ivf if i donate eggs.. we do however will have to pay for dh to have surgical sperm retrival and the cost would be £1463.. im totally torn over wat to do.. would love to be able to have vr re-do and try naturally however it scares me that scarring will occur quickly and then will be back here again,. the ivf option scare me too as i know i only have 1 chance to get pregnant.. 
what do you think girls????


----------



## tallybee

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while. It looks like the only way we are going to get pregnant is via invitro with ICSI. So now it's saving time and hopefully we will have the money in 6 months. I hope we all get our 2012 babies!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Hi hon :) All the best with saving up, and for the future procedure! Yea 2012 babies for all WAGs :laugh2:



wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wannabeprego, what kind of dog is it? We have a Lab and during the winter he gets really bad. He moves slowly, but loves playing fetch. I hope your baby gets better soon. I'm with you on the diet thing. I figured since I have to wait 8 months I might as well loose some weight. Let me know how the DVD is and if it's working for you.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for my dog...:hugs: She seems to be feeling better this afternoon, I cleaned her paw and put some vaseline on it to help with the dryness and chapping. So I am hoping that in a few days she will be back to her old self again!!
> 
> My dog is a boston terrier, so she is on the small side like 20 pounds, and she has very tender pink paws, and I dont think they do so good in the winter time with the harsh cold.
> 
> 
> I will have to do an update and let you know how I liked the Zumba work out set once I get a chance to try them out!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Part of my New Years resoultion was to loose some weight and get in shape so hopefully the Zumba tapes will help out with that!!!
> 
> Good luck with saving up for your fertility treatments!! Hopefully time will go by fast for you and the time to do it will be here before you know it!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your dog is having probs! I hope things get better quick :) Zumba sounds fun!




clare79 said:


> hi all, we went for sa tests yesterday and the outcome was the same as before, no sperm present :( absoloutely gutted..
> we have 2 options now, option 1 have a re-do vr.... it will cost us £2495 and not sure if agagin after a couple of months it will close
> option 2 ivf.. ive looked into this and can have free ivf if i donate eggs.. we do however will have to pay for dh to have surgical sperm retrival and the cost would be £1463.. im totally torn over wat to do.. would love to be able to have vr re-do and try naturally however it scares me that scarring will occur quickly and then will be back here again,. the ivf option scare me too as i know i only have 1 chance to get pregnant..
> what do you think girls????

Aw hon I am so sorry :hugs: Huge decisions ahead... only you and your DH can work out what's best, with a ton of discussion obvs as you both need to be sure... I really don't know what we would do in that situation. Obviously if money wasn't an issue things would be different but we are sticking with just hoping for the best naturally even though DH's SA's have shown pretty abysmal results although admittedly not no sperm at all. TBH the idea of IVF would scare me too anyway... but it does bring joy to many couples.

Sorry that didn't really make sense at all did it :wacko: I want to send you :hugs: and wish you every success whatever route you and your hubby decide to take x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

clare79 said:


> hi all, we went for sa tests yesterday and the outcome was the same as before, no sperm present :( absoloutely gutted..
> we have 2 options now, option 1 have a re-do vr.... it will cost us £2495 and not sure if agagin after a couple of months it will close
> option 2 ivf.. ive looked into this and can have free ivf if i donate eggs.. we do however will have to pay for dh to have surgical sperm retrival and the cost would be £1463.. im totally torn over wat to do.. would love to be able to have vr re-do and try naturally however it scares me that scarring will occur quickly and then will be back here again,. the ivf option scare me too as i know i only have 1 chance to get pregnant..
> what do you think girls????

:hugs: I'm sorry you are going through this. It's a hard decision to make. Our Dr told us that scarring can occur and it was a good idea to freeze some sperm, we didn't do it and it does worry me. If you donate eggs you only get once change at IVF? I'm sure you and DH will make a wise decision.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Oh Clare, I'm sorry hun. I think personally I would go for IVF. I think I'd redo the op if I suspected it was done badly the first time round, but as I know your surgeon I don't think he would have done it badly. If he suspects it's due to scarring, there's a good chance the scarring could occur again. Sorry you have to make such a hard decision, I hope you both work out what's best. 

:hugs: Chatty, sorry the witch got you.

I hope your ICSI journey goes smoothly HappyBunny :flower:

I hope your DH's recovery goes well waiting4vr, and that you can start TTC soon!

Good luck to those in the 2ww, loads of :dust: for you!

The witch got me a few days ago, I was expecting it so am not disappointed. I may have to get me some preseed and softcups now! I suspect DH will be in Aberdeen for my OV day, so I need to store up some swimmers :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

clare79 said:


> hi all, we went for sa tests yesterday and the outcome was the same as before, no sperm present :( absoloutely gutted..
> we have 2 options now, option 1 have a re-do vr.... it will cost us £2495 and not sure if agagin after a couple of months it will close
> option 2 ivf.. ive looked into this and can have free ivf if i donate eggs.. we do however will have to pay for dh to have surgical sperm retrival and the cost would be £1463.. im totally torn over wat to do.. would love to be able to have vr re-do and try naturally however it scares me that scarring will occur quickly and then will be back here again,. the ivf option scare me too as i know i only have 1 chance to get pregnant..
> what do you think girls????

I am so sorry that SA results didnt improve since last time... Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs::hugs: 

As far as what you guys should do it is ultimately your decision, and I would suggest you weigh the pros and cons of both scenarios. Either way the other choice will always still be a second option for the two of you regardless of which option you want to try first. I personally think my age would have an effect on the choice I made, Do the two of you feel like you have enough time to re-do the surgery and try again for a while? I know IVF is a big step, but I think the success rates are pretty good for the most part if you guys decide to go that route? Another questions is if you guys want to have more than one child in the future. If he reverses the VR again and it is a success it allows for you guys to try on your own more. Did your VR DR talk to you guys about what he felt like the odds of success were for the two of you if you redid it?? What is the VR DR's opinion on the amount of scarring he saw when he did the original surgery and if he feels it is worth putting DH through the pain of surgery again?? I wish I could offer more advice hun:hugs:. Best of luck to you with whatever choice you guys decide.


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, my dog is feeling much better today and is walking normal on her back paws again. Yesterday we were putting baby socks on her back paws when she would go outside to go potty, and to hold up the socks we put my stretchy hair ties around the tops, and me and DH were cracking up laughing at how funny she looked and was walking with those socks on.. LOL... But I am relived she is back to her old self today again!!! I think cleaning her back paws and putting on the vaseline helped alot!!

I just got done baking cupcakes for me and DH and they cam out super yummy!! They are vanilla cake with lemon frosting and sprinkles. Not exactly diet friendly but i made them with egg beaters and margarine instead of real butter, and low fat milk, and they still came out yummy and moist. I can tell that Dh likes them since he ate 3 already... :haha: :blush:

Here is a picture of my cupcakes...




I found this super easy recipe online if anyone wants to try it out, I made it the same way the website said except i used the healthier ingredients that I mentioned above and it came out nice and moist!! It was still delicous!!:thumbup: Just make sure you whip the butter and eggs together very good at first, I recommend melting the butter a little bit to soften it up and make it easier to mix....:winkwink: I ended up making two batches of the mix so I could have more cup cakes since one batch didnt make that many. 

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/simple-white-cake/detail.aspx

Tomorrow DH and me are going to go check out the Science museum. We havent ever been to this one before so I am looking forward to it. I always find these kinds of museums to be alot of fun....


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, I'm glad Oreo is feeling better. I bet she looks so funny! :haha: The cakes look yummy, I love lemon frosting :D Have fun at the science museum! I went to the one in London a couple of years ago, and it was really good - museums aren't usually my kind of thing, reminds me of boring school trips :blush:


----------



## clare79

Thank you to all for your kind words and advice. We have decided to go down the route of ivf. We only want one baby. I've got 3 and dh has kids to his ex all which are grown up now except for the youngest she is 16. We have an appointment in february to see ivf docs. I've been reading about vr redos and I don't think our chances of it are good as my dh heals very good. Too good. We can do ivf with surgical sperm retrieval for about £1400 and I can also help someone else to have a baby too :) xx


----------



## sapphire1

I hope and pray that the IVF works for you Clare. You'll keep us updated won't you :D


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> I hope and pray that the IVF works for you Clare. You'll keep us updated won't you :D

I will do sapphire. And thank you. Fx'ed we all get our bfp this year. Just got all the paper to fill in for the clinic today.


----------



## wannabeprego

clare79 said:


> Thank you to all for your kind words and advice. We have decided to go down the route of ivf. We only want one baby. I've got 3 and dh has kids to his ex all which are grown up now except for the youngest she is 16. We have an appointment in february to see ivf docs. I've been reading about vr redos and I don't think our chances of it are good as my dh heals very good. Too good. We can do ivf with surgical sperm retrieval for about £1400 and I can also help someone else to have a baby too :) xx

Good luck to you clare!!! :hugs:I am glad you guys have made a decision and I think this sounds like the best option for you based on the circumstances!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-7.gif


----------



## CMo

Clare sorry to hear about your sa. I would def go for ivf, Infact I've kind of accepted that it will be our only option. Just got to save for it now!! Please keep us posted as I'd be really keen to hear your experience of your ivf journey. Best of luck to you both!!
Claire xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

Good luck Clare! I hope the ivf works first time for you!!!
wannabe.. those cupcakes look scrumptuous!!!!
afm.. dh is still in pain but getting better.. we're on day 5 now.. the recovery has been a lot worse than the v but he's on the mend now.. he says it hurts more on one side than the other, not sure what that means.. i'm just happy its over, what a relief!

xxx


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Hey ladies i just wanted to update you all i took a hpt today and got my faint BFP!!! This was my 6th cycle trying o only thing different was knowing when i ovulated by bbt and used soft cups and preseed. On the day i violated we bd three times with four hours inbetween bd. I'm just praying that i don't lose this baby!!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey ladies i just wanted to update you all i took a hpt today and got my faint BFP!!! This was my 6th cycle trying o only thing different was knowing when i ovulated by bbt and used soft cups and preseed. On the day i violated we bd three times with four hours inbetween bd. I'm just praying that i don't lose this baby!!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Argghh!! :happydance: Super congrats Oodles! I'm betting it will be a sticky bean :D

I'm waiting for my preseed and softcups to arrive. Holly was a preseed baby so I thought I'd give it another try!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ok so I tried out a new recipe tonight and it was delicous!! Jamican Beef Patties!! Me and DH buy alot of lean ground beef and get tired of making the same old thing with it so we tried out a new recipe and it was yummy, and came out golden brown!! I would love to try out some other fillings for the crust like chicken or an apple pie type filling, I think it would taste amazing!! i would highly recommend this recipe!!! My only suggestions would be to add double the amount of water to the doe mix and bake them for 25 minutes instead of the 30....

Here is a link to the recipe....

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/jamaican-beef-patties/detail.aspx
Here is a picture of the final product....:thumbup:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Congrats oodles! Thats fantastic!


----------



## Waiting4vr

wannabeprego said:


> Ok so I tried out a new recipe tonight and it was delicous!! Jamican Beef Patties!! Me and DH buy alot of lean ground beef and get tired of making the same old thing with it so we tried out a new recipe and it was yummy, and came out golden brown!! I would love to try out some other fillings for the crust like chicken or an apple pie type filling, I think it would taste amazing!! i would highly recommend this recipe!!! My only suggestions would be to add double the amount of water to the doe mix and bake them for 25 minutes instead of the 30....
> 
> Here is a link to the recipe....
> 
> https://allrecipes.com/recipe/jamaican-beef-patties/detail.aspx
> Here is a picture of the final product....:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 325476

they look amazing!!


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations oodles! That's amazing news Hun. I bet you're on cloud nine! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> AFM, my dog is feeling much better today and is walking normal on her back paws again. Yesterday we were putting baby socks on her back paws when she would go outside to go potty, and to hold up the socks we put my stretchy hair ties around the tops, and me and DH were cracking up laughing at how funny she looked and was walking with those socks on.. LOL... But I am relived she is back to her old self today again!!! I think cleaning her back paws and putting on the vaseline helped alot!!
> 
> I just got done baking cupcakes for me and DH and they cam out super yummy!! They are vanilla cake with lemon frosting and sprinkles. Not exactly diet friendly but i made them with egg beaters and margarine instead of real butter, and low fat milk, and they still came out yummy and moist. I can tell that Dh likes them since he ate 3 already... :haha: :blush:
> 
> Here is a picture of my cupcakes...
> 
> View attachment 324788
> 
> 
> 
> I found this super easy recipe online if anyone wants to try it out, I made it the same way the website said except i used the healthier ingredients that I mentioned above and it came out nice and moist!! It was still delicous!!:thumbup: Just make sure you whip the butter and eggs together very good at first, I recommend melting the butter a little bit to soften it up and make it easier to mix....:winkwink: I ended up making two batches of the mix so I could have more cup cakes since one batch didnt make that many.
> 
> https://allrecipes.com/recipe/simple-white-cake/detail.aspx
> 
> Tomorrow DH and me are going to go check out the Science museum. We havent ever been to this one before so I am looking forward to it. I always find these kinds of museums to be alot of fun....


I am so glad your dog's paws are healing!

Those cakes look fab :)



clare79 said:


> Thank you to all for your kind words and advice. We have decided to go down the route of ivf. We only want one baby. I've got 3 and dh has kids to his ex all which are grown up now except for the youngest she is 16. We have an appointment in february to see ivf docs. I've been reading about vr redos and I don't think our chances of it are good as my dh heals very good. Too good. We can do ivf with surgical sperm retrieval for about £1400 and I can also help someone else to have a baby too :) xx

:hugs:

Best of luck with it hun. :dust:



oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey ladies i just wanted to update you all i took a hpt today and got my faint BFP!!! This was my 6th cycle trying o only thing different was knowing when i ovulated by bbt and used soft cups and preseed. On the day i violated we bd three times with four hours inbetween bd. I'm just praying that i don't lose this baby!!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats! So pleased for you :D

xxx


----------



## clare79

CMo said:


> Clare sorry to hear about your sa. I would def go for ivf, Infact I've kind of accepted that it will be our only option. Just got to save for it now!! Please keep us posted as I'd be really keen to hear your experience of your ivf journey. Best of luck to you both!!
> Claire xx

thank you cmo, im getting excited that hopefully sometime this year i will get a bfp.. my first appointment at clinic for blood tests and stuff to find out irf we are suitable to donate eggs is in feb.. when i spoke to them on phone last week they said if we accepted we looking around april time for egg collection:happydance:


----------



## clare79

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey ladies i just wanted to update you all i took a hpt today and got my faint BFP!!! This was my 6th cycle trying o only thing different was knowing when i ovulated by bbt and used soft cups and preseed. On the day i violated we bd three times with four hours inbetween bd. I'm just praying that i don't lose this baby!!! Baby dust to all of you!!!!!

congratulations to you both hun. keep us posted and happoy and healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## sapphire1

Best of luck for your appt in Feb Clare, will keep everything crossed for you x x

Those patties look yummy wannabe! I don't know if you have them in the US, but in England we have cornish pasties - they have steak, potato, onion and swede in them. They have shops dedicated to pasties, they do lots of other flavours too. They are delicious, but fattening :D


----------



## tallybee

Mmmmm, pasties! :munch:


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Chemical pregnancy :-(


----------



## wannabeprego

oodlesofjoy said:


> Chemical pregnancy :-(

Aww, I am so sorry hun....Big Hugs to you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1558463lq7n33448p11.gif


----------



## clare79

oodlesofjoy said:


> Chemical pregnancy :-(

Aw Hun I'm sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs:Xxx


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: so sorry Hun :(


----------



## ababytogether

So sorry oodles, big hugs xx


----------



## ababytogether

Nothing to report with me AGAIN

Witch due Monday, had no spotting yet!! Have had alot more very white discharge, but until she fails to show I am not going to get my hopes up....but so hard

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## chattyB

FXd for the witch staying away Ababytogether! 

As for me - I'm cd10 today, due to Ov on Sat/Sun. It's been a strange month and I'm feeling a bit "bleugh" about the whole TTC thing, almost like the novelty is starting to wear off and I'm getting a little bored with all the waiting. We're still trying, using concieve + and softcups during my fertile time but my attitude has changed somewhat and I'm no longer obsessing about the "this month is THE month".

I've decided to concentrate on other things from now on! The utility room has just been given a major makeover, the new fridge will be delivered next week so the kitchen will be gaining a few more units (having the fridge built in with the units either side and above), and I'm in the middle of re-designing our bedroom ... and hopefully persuading hubby to let me get those fitted wardrobes .... Then I'm starting on the bathrooms!!

Plenty to keep me busy and (hopefully) TTC sane!


----------



## Waiting4vr

oodlesofjoy said:


> Chemical pregnancy :-(

 poor oodles :( .. i'm so sorry:cry:


----------



## tallybee

Oodles I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:

Ooooh chatty all the best with the home improvements! Your hubby will just need to understand that ladies are the ones who know what's needed, those wardrobes will be yours! :winkwink:

I know what you mean about keeping sane, it's draining being full-on TTC and after a while I just stopped obsessing too. I only POAS if I'm actually late now which is once in a blue moon.... :lol:

Am on CD1 which is horribly painful so on strong painkillers and hot water bottle :wacko: Why does it have to be so sore...... men have it so easy......... 

xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry Oodles, I hope you're ok.

We need some good news on this thread, it's been a while :nope:

FX ababytogether, sounds promising!

Chatty, I know how you feel about the novelty wearing off. Trouble is, the MC has made me more determined than ever, it will drive me crazy, I know it :wacko: You sound very busy there!

I got my opks, preseed and softcups, but am on CD9 and still bleeding fairly heavily :growlmad: I guess it's because it's the first AF post MC. Am cross though because DH goes back to Aberdeen on Sunday, so the timing is all wrong. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## sapphire1

Oops, crossed posts with Tally. Hope you're ok hun, that damn witch has a lot to answer for :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@tally, I am so sorry the :witch: got you hun.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry the witch got you tally

I am feeling very achey in my groin area, like the af is going to come, still no sign of it though..always spot at least 5-7 days before, if not pinky then clear with a streak of blood in it to let me know that I am out, but I havent had that this month, no symptoms sore boobs etc, nothing zilch, lol, still got ewcm usually dried out by now, means nothing I know, oh I hate it, lol

xx


----------



## ruby1980

Hi guys me again, 3 days PO here and im peeing all the time whats that all about? This 2ww is gona suck! I used ov test this month and got a smiley face on cd13. Was begining to think i wasnt ovulating. FX for everyone....xxx


----------



## sapphire1

FX for you Ruby, hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much!

ababytogether, that sounds promising if you've normally had spotting by now. Both times I got a bfp, I had zero symptoms :D

:dust:


----------



## chattyB

Sorry the witch got you Tally :(. Hope you're ok and not suffering too much hun :hugs:

Ruby and Ababytogether - hoping that u both get those BFPs this time around!

A day of cleaning like a wild thing today (and washing,ironing, bed changing ect ect). We are godparents to my gorgeous nephew who is to be baptised on Sunday - we're hosting the christening party at our house! I'm so looking forwards to it! I delivered my nephew, so he's very very special to me and I absolutely love him to bits.

Busy busy busy this weekend!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## justmarried

Hi ladys not been posting for a while just been lurking! Hope I can come back and join you! For all the newbies me and dh are 16 months post vr with low sc. I'm feeling quite sad today as its cd1 for me. So on to month 17. Good luck and baby dust to you all. X x x x


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome back justmarried. I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Aw that's lovely Chatty, hope you have a great time this weekend!

The witch is STILL hanging around - gone on to double figures now :wacko:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks everyone :friends:

I have got to the stage where I just expect AF now, not very optimistic I know but getting hopes up and having them dashed gets too much after you've been TTC for so long. Justmarried, nice to see you back. I know, it sometimes still gets me down too :(

Sorry to hear witchy is stubbornly refusing to go away sapphire! And it must be horrid knowing your DH will be away at bat timing :hugs:

Busy chattyB! Exciting :happydance:

FX for some BFPs in the group soon! :dust: 

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ruby & Ababygether... good luck and baby dust to the two of you girls!!! :dust: :dust:



AFM, I am in my 2WW, and I started testing early, which I have no idea why I am doing this to myself again, you would think i would of learned my lesson by now, and plus with all of the odds that DH and me have stacked against us I really shouldnt have any hope left for conceiving naturally, well at least not until I can have the surgery. I started a testing thread in the HPT gallery, and kept getting these faint second lines on these 10 miu IC's so I was getting some hope, the only problem is that after a couple of days the tests didnt get any darker and my FRER i did looked negative, or maybe the antibody strip showed up, but regardless I think it was negative, so I have a few thoughts, either it is to early for the FRER because it picks up 25 miu and the IC is picking up things early at 0 miu sensitivity.. or this batch of IC's is shit and is giving me faulty second lines, the weird thing is that I have used these IC's before and never had a problem with them, they were always stark white when negative so who the hell knows, long story short, I wont be retesting until AF is for sure late because right now it feels pointless. I refuse to cry and get all depressed if or when AF crashes the party. :growlmad:

As far as symptoms, it has been weird this time around. I dont have any AF cramps at all hardly yet which is definatly weird for this time in my cycle and I have had a few short dizzy spells, I also have been really sleepy.... but I doubt if it will amount to much of anything... :dohh:

Well TGIF girls!!!! :happydance:I hope that all of you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!!! :flower: Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend???

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/great_weekend.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

justmarried said:


> Hi ladys not been posting for a while just been lurking! Hope I can come back and join you! For all the newbies me and dh are 16 months post vr with low sc. I'm feeling quite sad today as its cd1 for me. So on to month 17. Good luck and baby dust to you all. X x x x

Welcome back hun... :flower: I am sorry that the evil :witch: got you hun!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome_back.gif


----------



## ababytogether

Thankyou everyone

Still no signs that the witch is going to arrive which is peculiar, but I still can't help feeling so negative, I succumbed to temptation today and used a cheap Internet test and BFN so kinda feel that am out given that I am 12dpo, as she's due Sunday not Monday, all strange but just my body playing tricks with me, still got lots of Ewcm though, and the odd cramping as though she's going to appear but nothing......arrrggghhhhh


----------



## sapphire1

I still think that sounds promising ababytogether, I hope the witch stays away!

I'll go look at your testing thread wannabe, you never know, miracles do happen :D

:dust: to you both!


----------



## shelly_t

Looking to get my partners vasectomy reversed asap - been recommended duncan harriss? whats the deal with him anyone know? his website looks very commercial!


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Shelly :D 

live_in_hope (who started this thread) had her OH's VR done by Duncan Harriss, and she has a LO now.

My DH had his done by Andrew Dawson (based in Hartlepool) over 2 years ago, and I have 13 month old LO.

I guess it depends where you live, there are a few recommended surgeons in the UK.


----------



## wannabeprego

shelly_t said:


> Looking to get my partners vasectomy reversed asap - been recommended duncan harriss? whats the deal with him anyone know? his website looks very commercial!

Welcome to the group.:flower:.. Good luck with your OH's VR... Unfortunatly I am in the states so I dont have any recommendations where you are but I know some of the other girls on the thread are in your area and can make recommendations.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/yWelcomeToTheFamilyPlaymatesgl-vi.gif


----------



## chattyB

Hey! Welcome to VRWags! We used Duncan Harriss for OHs VR in June. No BFP yet but VR was a success with live sperm present.

Good luck!


----------



## ababytogether

Hi Shelly, welcome to the group, hopefully someone will pop along shortly to help with your questions

Morning everyone, trying to remain positive, lol, very hard though, tomorrows the day for the witch to arrive and absolutely no signs at all, not even sore boobs, just mild cramping every now and then and ewcm, got up 4xs last night to wee...oh I just want to know now :-( xxxx


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Ababytogether! Sending lots of "p155 off witch" vibes your way :)

It's O day for me tomorrow, maybe we'll get lucky and catch this egg?? I can dream!

Have a great day girls.


----------



## justmarried

shelly_t said:


> Looking to get my partners vasectomy reversed asap - been recommended duncan harriss? whats the deal with him anyone know? his website looks very commercial!



hi my hubby had his vr done with duncan harriss with have a low sperm count but the op was classed as a sucess. live in hope's hubby also had his with duncan and they too had very low sperm count after the op but they managed to fall within 16 weeks of the op. they have a fb page "your vasectomy reversal" it has lots of info and op results on.x.x.x.x


----------



## shelly_t

Obviously totally new to this so all very scary. not so bothered about travelling we just want to get the best surgeon we can. His PA kept pointing me to the testimonials on his website but obviously there are only good reports on there! Dont even really know much about it, would the sperm count depend on the operation or the individual guy? As in, if the operation goes ok but sperm count is low is that because the surgery hasnt worked properly or because its just bad luck? My parter is only 29 and only had op 2 years ago so hoping that will go in our favour? very confused!!


----------



## ababytogether

shelly_t said:


> Obviously totally new to this so all very scary. not so bothered about travelling we just want to get the best surgeon we can. His PA kept pointing me to the testimonials on his website but obviously there are only good reports on there! Dont even really know much about it, would the sperm count depend on the operation or the individual guy? As in, if the operation goes ok but sperm count is low is that because the surgery hasnt worked properly or because its just bad luck? My parter is only 29 and only had op 2 years ago so hoping that will go in our favour? very confused!!

Hi Shelly

I am no expert in VRs but I have read alot, the op is successful if there are live sperm present, I do not believe it matters how much when they do it they class it as if theres live sperm the op was a success. Low sperm counts are individual it is based solely on your partner and his sperm. The odds are in your favour as the less time between the origianl vaesectomy and the reversal are better if it is a shorter gap, however this doesnt mean that it will necessarily guarantee it will work..there are several supplements that your oh can take once the op has been done to build up his sperm and motility. My oh only had one tube attached and that was with a 4 year gap, but it was a success and each time he has had a SA test the odds have got higher each time, however I am yet to get my BFP

I am sure someone will correct me if I an wrong on any of this and again will be happy to give you some of there advice

If there is anything you want to ask then please do

xxxxx


----------



## shelly_t

hmmm..what does bfp stand for? what kind of supplements can you take? arrgghh this is so scary! especially worried about choosing the right surgeon!!!


----------



## tallybee

Hi Shelly :)

Sperm counts/quality are very individual and variable, lots of things affect it. How long between the V and VR is a factor so the fact that it's only been 2 years is positive :)

Supplements-wise, there is a tablet called Wellman Conception to help boost his :spermy: and Pregnacare conception for the ladies (it has the recommended folic acid as well as lots of other things).

Oh and BFP is Big Fat Positive :bfp: - the two lines we are all after :D


----------



## shelly_t

its just insane though isnt it! all this is an absolute mine field i had no idea! I am currently recovering from an operation following cervical stenosis as well - just to make things more complicated! do you know anything about this duncan harriss? are we making the right decision there?


----------



## shelly_t

and wellman things...... available at asda?? or do we need to go see someone to get hold of them???


----------



## chattyB

I have only good things to say about Dr Harriss. He's a lovely guy, puts you at ease, his staff are great. He specialises in just VRs whereas other urologists do general urology with occasional VRs. He uses microsurgery which is one of the most important things when doing a VR.

AND ......

I didn't see his hands shake or jitter about, once, when we chatted to him haha. Avoid the surgeon with the trembling hands!!


----------



## justmarried

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ i agree very nice man.x.x.x


----------



## ababytogether

Shelley you will get there, this forum is great for info

Well day of AF and nothing, I wake up to her normally and nothing at all, don't feel pregnant, don't have any aches or cramping, don't want to test as if it's a BFN I don't really know tbh....will wait till Tuesday as that's the 28 days, I've been 26 since I started monitoring (jan 11) but just gives me a couple days if she decides to arrive....am excited and nervous cos really don't feel like I could be pregnant :-/


----------



## justmarried

good luck really hope she stays away for you.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> I have only good things to say about Dr Harriss. He's a lovely guy, puts you at ease, his staff are great. He specialises in just VRs whereas other urologists do general urology with occasional VRs. He uses microsurgery which is one of the most important things when doing a VR.
> 
> AND ......
> 
> *I didn't see his hands shake or jitter about, once, when we chatted to him haha. Avoid the surgeon with the trembling hands!!*

Good advice there Chatty! :haha:



ababytogether said:


> Shelley you will get there, this forum is great for info
> 
> Well day of AF and nothing, I wake up to her normally and nothing at all, don't feel pregnant, don't have any aches or cramping, don't want to test as if it's a BFN I don't really know tbh....will wait till Tuesday as that's the 28 days, I've been 26 since I started monitoring (jan 11) but just gives me a couple days if she decides to arrive....am excited and nervous cos really don't feel like I could be pregnant :-/

FX for you hon, I hope this is it for you :)

Shelly yeah you can get those supplements in supermarkets or Boots or places like that, or online :D


----------



## shelly_t

hmmm its all very foreign all this!! The more I read about it the more I panic, so desperate to get this right and choose the right guy! I have no kids myself so its this or nothing. What dosnt help if OH keeps telling me not to worry about it!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Shelly, if you google for VR surgeons, very few come up repeatedly - Duncan Harriss is one of them (as is Andrew Dawson). Microsurgery is really important, my surgeon also practices that - if they don't do that IMO it's not worth doing the op. You do need to bear in mind that is it very likely the op will technically be a success, but there's only around a 50% chance of pregnancy. VRs can work, but they do not always work. If you don't have children yourself, you don't know how easily you may fall pregnant. I didn't have any children, so I had no idea if I would be able to conceive under normal circumstances. As it turns out I got pregnant first try with Holly, but am having trouble conceiving #2. It is very scary choosing a surgeon, but the more research you do the better.

Ababytogether, I hope the witch stays away!

Chatty, happy BD :D

DH has gone back to Scotland today and according to opk I haven't ov yet. I still have my period and I'm on CD12! :shock: We BD last night just in case with preseed and softcups. It was erm, messy :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ababy together, good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope the :witch: stays away!! :af::af: :dust: :dust: I am in the same boat as you right now, in the 2WW with no sign of the :witch: showing just yet. I dont have my normal pre-AF cramps which is very weird, but I also am only getting annoying faint lines on my IC's and they arent changing much, so i am trying to be patient and wait until AF is for sure late before I retest or use my last FRER.... I hate the 2WW, it drags by soooo sloooowwwww, and makes you go batty waiting to find out what is going on....:wacko::wacko:

@Shelly good luck with choosing a surgeon for your VR!! I am sure that after all of your research you will make the best choice for you and your OH!!! :hugs: It is scary but not as bad as it sounds hun. My vote is to go for the DR that has the most experience doing VR's and the latest technology, the micro surgery tools as previously mentioned. Best wishes for the surgery, i hope it is a success. And as previously mentioned the fact that your OH has only had the vasectomy a couple of years improves your rate of success, so the odds are in your favor. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reveresed and it was a success!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

and just wanted to add to my symptoms in my last post... i had what i thought was implantation spotting shortly after i OV'ed, and it was only light brown blood that was there once when I whiped, it was so brief, i disregarded it at first but that is very well what it could of been, I also have been having weird eye twitching for like 3 days now, like muscle spasms...


----------



## ababytogether

Day 2 no sign of the witch

Am so hot it is unreal and have EWCM, haven't test this am as did yest and got a bfn so gutted to say the least, believe that she must be on her way after that so am just going to have hold out until the cow decides to arrive, never ever been late ever unless I was pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## ababytogether

Good luck wannabe  xx


----------



## justonexxx

Hey ladies hope you're all ok :hugs:

Good luck with testing I've got a pos opk so gonna get down to :sex:

:happydance::happydance:



xxxx


----------



## clare79

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies hope you're all ok :hugs:
> 
> Good luck with testing I've got a pos opk so gonna get down to :sex:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> xxxx

hi just seen that you waiting to be accepted for egg share, if you dont mind me asking which clinic are you with? ive got an appointment in february for egg share, my first consulatation appointment.


----------



## wannabeprego

The :witch: got me early this morning.... I'm out.... :cry: 

I hate those dam cheap IC's.... looks like surgery is my next step... Oh joy....


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been gone lately! Just finished my cancer treatments january 5th. The same day I received my rn license, and I got my smilie face on the opk! What a great day that was! We were suppose to avoid getting pg this month but I had to opk test anyway! Lol. Well, came to visit family in california because I lost my grandmother xmas day. Well, last Thursday, my dh and I decided to test because I was a day late and we were going out to dinner and wanted to have a few drinks. And would you believe that second line came up! After trying for 10 cycles, I felt like I would never see it. So I can officially say... I GOT A :bfp: !!!!!! We are soo excited, but nervou because of the cancer treatments. God won't let something be that we can't handle though. Doing lots of praying!!!! Good luck to you ladies. My due date is sept 26th, so I am 4w 5days pregnant! Just a little bit pg, but every baby starts tiny! I love my poppyseed size child so much already! Good luck ladies, your time will come soon. Don't let it become a chore, enjoy the process!


----------



## ababytogether

HI everyone

How do you load images please?

I need you to check my test, lol


----------



## ababytogether

Congrats ttcpost so happy for you xxx


----------



## ababytogether

I dont think you will see it as it looks nothing like it does on my pic, the line I can see is there very faint but I have a bigger pic, I have no idea how to tweek it :-/
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0980.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcpostvr said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been gone lately! Just finished my cancer treatments january 5th. The same day I received my rn license, and I got my smilie face on the opk! What a great day that was! We were suppose to avoid getting pg this month but I had to opk test anyway! Lol. Well, came to visit family in california because I lost my grandmother xmas day. Well, last Thursday, my dh and I decided to test because I was a day late and we were going out to dinner and wanted to have a few drinks. And would you believe that second line came up! After trying for 10 cycles, I felt like I would never see it. So I can officially say... I GOT A :bfp: !!!!!! We are soo excited, but nervou because of the cancer treatments. God won't let something be that we can't handle though. Doing lots of praying!!!! Good luck to you ladies. My due date is sept 26th, so I am 4w 5days pregnant! Just a little bit pg, but every baby starts tiny! I love my poppyseed size child so much already! Good luck ladies, your time will come soon. Don't let it become a chore, enjoy the process!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Animate-7-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ababytogether said:


> I dont think you will see it as it looks nothing like it does on my pic, the line I can see is there very faint but I have a bigger pic, I have no idea how to tweek it :-/

I can see a faint line hun... It looks like the start of your BFP!!! Good luck, I hope it gets darker in a few days!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@ababytogether, Here is my tweak job for you hun... I for sure see it!! :happydance: It is looking very good!!



https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/IMAG0980.jpg


----------



## ababytogether

Sorry wrong way round, but it is a bit more clearer now

Anyone see the line?


----------



## ababytogether

Oooops here it is, lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0218.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## chattyB

TTCpostVR - That's AMAZING news!!! I'm SO happy for you both! Happy and healthy 9 months huni :)


----------



## chattyB

Looking good Ababytogether! I have everything crossed that the lines get darker! Will be stalking!

Sorry the witch got you wannabe :(


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone, someone else in a diff thread just told me it is an indentation line :-(

I thought if it was a faint pink it was still a good sign, just when it is on the comp it looks nothing like it does here

Never mind, maybe it isnt my time after all


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry wannabe, I hope that you are not too scared to have surgery - the thought is always worse than the reality :nope:

Congratulations ttcpostvr!! That's amazing news, I'm so happy for you :happydance: Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months, and GL with your treatment.

ababytogether, I do see a v. v. faint line - how many dpo are you? Don't worry about it not showing up on the computer, it's really hard to get a good picture. If you can see a faint pink line IRL and it gets darker when you retest tomorrow with fmu, then it's a bfp :D I've got everything crossed for you!

:dust: to all!


----------



## ababytogether

I am 1 or 2 DPO, threw my diary away (last years) and couldnt remember the day that I came on last month so am going on remembering

Still do not feel pregnant and I have had a bit of red when I wipe but it has gone now so I really dont know

I remember when I was pregnant with my last child, I went to the dtrs at 5dpo and the line was so faint she had to test again in 3 days, then they said that I didnt have strong enough pregnancy hormones for it to show up so they confirmed it by blood test

I just dont know what to think anymore, just want to know for definate


----------



## sapphire1

Do you mean your period was due a couple of days ago, or that you OV a couple of days ago? Testing again tomorrow should give you a better idea. I had spotting when I was pregnant with Holly, it was all colours and lasted for 9 days. Had I not been TTC I would have assumed it was my period. They say IB can occur when your period is due, which was definitely the case with me.


----------



## ababytogether

Hi Sapphire, no my period was due either yest or sat, so am either 1 or 2 days late

When I wipe there is nothing there most of the time, just white mucus, rarely I have a pink bit, once I have had bright red but it was a very small amount

I just do not know what to think

I took a clearblue today at 3.15 and it came back as not pregnant so I have kind of gone with I am not but am still waiting for my period, lol


----------



## sapphire1

If your pregnancy hormones are usually quite difficult to detect then I would expect a digi to be negative. Best bet is definitely another FRER, they're a lot more sensitive and hopefully a line would have gotten darker. You could always wait a couple of days before testing again, hcg should roughly double every 48 hours.


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks Sapphire, will await to see what tmrw brings ( maybe af) if it hasnt arrived tmrw then I will book in a test for bloods Friday and I will take a couple of tests in between

Will drive me potty but hey ho, there are alot more ppl in a worse situation than me

Babydust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Morning ladies

Still no period but all tests negative..not sure what to think anymore be a docs visit next week if the witch doesnt show. Thanks for your support xx


----------



## chattyB

Ababytogether - Do you use OPKs? It may be that you ovulated a little later in the cycle, which means a BFP, or the witch, would also be a little later in showing. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away and you get 2 blazing lines on your HPTs over the coming days.

AFM - I Ovd as predicted on cd13 (Sunday). Unfortunately, we were so busy with guests and organising the christening, I ended up with a headache from hell and we didn't DTD :(. I'm out this cycle - the last time we DTD was on the Thursday (cd10). I'm getting so tired of OPKs, monitors, temping and waiting. I think I'm going to put them all in a cupboard and just take it as it comes for the next few months. I know now that I ovulate on cd12/cd13, so as long as I keep track of the witches arrival and make sure we dtd at the right times, I *should* be fine. There comes a time when focusing so intently on one thing gets you down and the watched kettle doesn't boil (or takes ages!).

I'm preparing myself for a new arrival in other ways, getting the house sorted out with more storage (new wardrobes hehe, boiler room kitted out, utility room sorted, etc) and getting myself fit and healthier. I've just downloaded a new app for the phone ... It's basically an interval training app where it times your running. You run for 60secs, walk for 90 secs for half an hour at a time, 3x a week, and gradually changes the walk/run ratio as the weeks progress. Apparently, at the end of 8 weeks, I'll be able to run 5k ... Which would be novel as the only part of me capable of running at the moment, is my nose lol.


----------



## sapphire1

Wow Chatty, I feel exhausted just reading that :haha: You don't know for sure that you're out this month. Those lil guys can hang around a while. That's what I hope anyway, DH is never actually here when I ov. 

Hope the witch stays away ababytogether.


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> The :witch: got me early this morning.... I'm out.... :cry:
> 
> I hate those dam cheap IC's.... looks like surgery is my next step... Oh joy....

:hugs: I am sorry hon, those ICs are torture aren't they... :hugs:



ttcpostvr said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been gone lately! Just finished my cancer treatments january 5th. The same day I received my rn license, and I got my smilie face on the opk! What a great day that was! We were suppose to avoid getting pg this month but I had to opk test anyway! Lol. Well, came to visit family in california because I lost my grandmother xmas day. Well, last Thursday, my dh and I decided to test because I was a day late and we were going out to dinner and wanted to have a few drinks. And would you believe that second line came up! After trying for 10 cycles, I felt like I would never see it. So I can officially say... I GOT A :bfp: !!!!!! We are soo excited, but nervou because of the cancer treatments. God won't let something be that we can't handle though. Doing lots of praying!!!! Good luck to you ladies. My due date is sept 26th, so I am 4w 5days pregnant! Just a little bit pg, but every baby starts tiny! I love my poppyseed size child so much already! Good luck ladies, your time will come soon. Don't let it become a chore, enjoy the process!

Congratulations!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo: Wishing you all the best :D



ababytogether said:


> Hi Sapphire, no my period was due either yest or sat, so am either 1 or 2 days late
> 
> When I wipe there is nothing there most of the time, just white mucus, rarely I have a pink bit, once I have had bright red but it was a very small amount
> 
> I just do not know what to think
> 
> I took a clearblue today at 3.15 and it came back as not pregnant so I have kind of gone with I am not but am still waiting for my period, lol

Different tests are so varied in how sensitive they are hon, digital ones are the least sensitive so don't give up yet!! :)
Some ladies don't get a good positive test till later for one reason or another :thumbup:



chattyB said:


> Ababytogether - Do you use OPKs? It may be that you ovulated a little later in the cycle, which means a BFP, or the witch, would also be a little later in showing.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away and you get 2 blazing lines on your HPTs over the coming days.
> 
> AFM - I Ovd as predicted on cd13 (Sunday). Unfortunately, we were so busy with guests and organising the christening, I ended up with a headache from hell and we didn't DTD :(. I'm out this cycle - the last time we DTD was on the Thursday (cd10). I'm getting so tired of OPKs, monitors, temping and waiting. I think I'm going to put them all in a cupboard and just take it as it comes for the next few months. I know now that I ovulate on cd12/cd13, so as long as I keep track of the witches arrival and make sure we dtd at the right times, I *should* be fine. There comes a time when focusing so intently on one thing gets you down and the watched kettle doesn't boil (or takes ages!).
> 
> I'm preparing myself for a new arrival in other ways, getting the house sorted out with more storage (new wardrobes hehe, boiler room kitted out, utility room sorted, etc) and getting myself fit and healthier. I've just downloaded a new app for the phone ... It's basically an interval training app where it times your running. You run for 60secs, walk for 90 secs for half an hour at a time, 3x a week, and gradually changes the walk/run ratio as the weeks progress. Apparently, at the end of 8 weeks, I'll be able to run 5k ... Which would be novel as the only part of me capable of running at the moment, is my nose lol.

Wow you are busy! 

You are right, the OPKs and everything else are exhausting. 

As for me, not a lot to report really :lol:

Lots of Uni work to do, so will have to get off here and stop chatting so mush, and get the heck on with it whilst the kids are in school and I have the chance!

xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

Chatty apparently there is not a high chance of conceiving on the actual day of ovulation but best to dtd 1 to 2 days before to get the best chance.. apparently even up to 3 days before. google it, im not lying ;)
Afm.. we are now almost 2 weeks post op and dh is feeling much better.. we dtd yesterday and nothing bad happened which was a relief! lol
hope everyones hanging in there :)


----------



## polly1984

hey guys,

I wondered if I could join you all please : )

My OH had his VR 19 months ago and no BFP's yet?

His sperm count came back as ok with 70% mobility? Is that good?

I am diabetic aswell which probably has something to do with it?

Its good to hear that so many of you have had BFP's after VR gives me some hope : )

Pxx


----------



## tallybee

polly1984 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I wondered if I could join you all please : )
> 
> My OH had his VR 19 months ago and no BFP's yet?
> 
> His sperm count came back as ok with 70% mobility? Is that good?
> 
> I am diabetic aswell which probably has something to do with it?
> 
> Its good to hear that so many of you have had BFP's after VR gives me some hope : )
> 
> Pxx

:wave:

Of course you can join :D

Your OH's sperm sounds good from what you've said! 

Sorry I don't know anything about the diabetes side of things, maybe someone else will know :flower:

It's frustrating waiting so long and not getting a bfp isn't it!

Best of luck 

:dust:

xx


----------



## ababytogether

I ovulated on 8th January used an strip and got a positive which makes today 16dpo...who knows witch has stayed away so far...whether she's imminent I've no idea, lol

Welcome to the group Polly xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I am freaking out trying to decide what to do because DH and me discussed me doing the surgery now since I just got my AF and I can schedule it now if i want... Eeekkk, I wasnt mentally prepared to do it just yet though, in my head I had been putting it off until my March cycle so I still had some time to debate doing both surgeries verses doing just the one... :wacko: My only concern is that we havent even filed our taxes yet, we are still waiting on some of the W2's that we need so we can file...But usually what happens with the medical bills, is it takes about a month for the health insurance company to process the claim and than the Fertility office will bill us, so I am thinking that with timing we could have our tax refund back before I even got billed for the surgeries...

Plus to be totally honest with you I am scared of having surgery, and at the same time I am excited about the possibilities it will bring for me to finally get my BFP... I was thinking if I just did the one required hysterscopy it would leave us more $$ to be able to do a round of IUI, but if I do both surgeries the costs would be greater now and we might not be able to afford to do IUI, but at the same time we could try on our own for a while since I will be prime and at my best fertility wise since my obstacles will be taken away, except of course we are still left with DH's low sperm count.... I just got him back on fertility vitamins to try to work on getting his :spermy: numbers back up again!!! What to do, What to do girls????????????? EEEEEeeekkkk, do it now and be able to start TTC again in March or wait until Marchto do it when we have our tax return back first..... Do one surgery or both... I am going to have to write a list of questions down and call my DR's office i think.. lordy I am going to drive myself to drink... 

Than I was thinking, well what if my choice to only do the one surgery could of meant me getting my BFP, but I didnt do them both so I miss out on my chance... Eeekkk..:wacko:

On a lighter note, totally off topic, I made yummy apple muffins lastnight!!! they cane out delicous!!!:haha: DH loved them and ate like 4 of them when I was done....:thumbup:Just thought I would share...LOL....


----------



## wannabeprego

polly1984 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I wondered if I could join you all please : )
> 
> My OH had his VR 19 months ago and no BFP's yet?
> 
> His sperm count came back as ok with 70% mobility? Is that good?
> 
> I am diabetic aswell which probably has something to do with it?
> 
> Its good to hear that so many of you have had BFP's after VR gives me some hope : )
> 
> Pxx

Hi and welcome to the group!!! :flower: Yes that motility is very good and higher than what is required for normal motility!! Did they tell you what his sperm count was??? 

I know that some girls have to take medication when TTC that are diabetic take metformin, But of course you need to talk to your DR to see what they think is best for you, but I know that diabetic medication has helped many diabetic girls get their BFP's so I would definatly look into this option with your DR... Good luck and baby dust to yoou hun!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/frog-oup-DelightfulFrogs-LavenderMC-vi.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:

@Waiting, i am glad that you and your DH got back to :sex: without any problems and that he is feeling better. You guys must be excited about getting back to TTC again and lots of good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## CMo

Chatty that programme for the 5k run is really good. I used it last year when I was going fitness daft before my wedding. There's also one for after that that trains you from a 5k up to a 10k run. Do you have an iPhone? There's another programme called Nike +gps which is fab. It tells you how far you've run and how many calories you've burnt.

Wannabe, apple muffins sound fab! We're they easy to make?


----------



## chattyB

That's great news waiting4vr ... I must admit, I was really worried that we'd break "it" the first time post op lol.

Ababytogether - are you using progesterone cream? (I remember one of us mentioning it before but can't remember who). Prog cream can delay the witch.

Wannabe - good luck with your choices, I think I'd go for both ASAP ... But then I'm an impatient moo at the best of times!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome to the group Polly! Those results sound great. I don't know anything about TTC with diabetes, so can't help I'm afraid. Have you been to see a dr? I know in the UK they will usually do investigations if you've been TTC for a year with no luck.

Glad DH is healing well waiting4vr. Happy BD :D

:hugs: wannabe, sorry you've got so much to consider and worry about. I think if it was me, I'd have both surgeries. What does your DH think?

I went to a friend's house today, she has a 4 month old who looks soo tiny and adorable. Man I'm broody :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice and for listening to my concerns girls!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Well I made up my mind to do both procedures at the same time, and make sure that I have the best possible chance to get my BFP!!! I couldnt handle asking myself the "what if questions" I would ask myself if I didnt get pregnant and only did the one surgery, and I need to know that I did everything in my power to get pregnant!!!! I called my DR's office and left a message with the surgical scheduler and she just called me back a few minutes ago. Unfortunatly my DR is all booked up for the entire month of February for surgeries already and isn't available until the month of March. They did have another DR. that was available as early as Wednesday to do the surgery, but I havent ever seen him before and I am not that comfortable having a male DR for these types of things, So I booked the 2 surgeries with my female Dr. that I like very much and that has done all of my infertility testing up until now, although she will have a male DR assisting her for the 2 surgeries, so the surgeries are booked for March 6th, at 1:00pm, and I just checked with DH and he doesnt have anything going on at work and should be able to get the day off without any problems to take me. :thumbup: 

Now all i need to do is call the outpatient surgical facility and the anethesiologist to get an idea of my total out of pocket costs after insurance and hopefully by that time we will have our tax return back as well...:thumbup: So the deed is done and I have made up my mind.... Now I just need to stay calm and focus on the reward of having a baby and not worry about the surgery itself....LOL.... I will try my best ladies to do this, i promise.... :blush:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: You'll be just fine hunni. Surgery is always a scary thought, but the potential outcome is totally worth it. x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Sapphire!! :hugs:

Crap, I just realized that based on my average cycle the date that the surgery scheduler and me picked would be right when I was most likely ovulating and I need to try to reschedule because I am pretty sure the surgery would need to be done before ovulation at the beginning of my cycle.... hmmm... this is going to be tuff to schedule this far out in advance since the Dr. is all booked up for February already.... :wacko: I will call tomorrow and see what we can figure out instead...


----------



## Waiting4vr

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the advice and for listening to my concerns girls!!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Well I made up my mind to do both procedures at the same time, and make sure that I have the best possible chance to get my BFP!!! I couldnt handle asking myself the "what if questions" I would ask myself if I didnt get pregnant and only did the one surgery, and I need to know that I did everything in my power to get pregnant!!!! I called my DR's office and left a message with the surgical scheduler and she just called me back a few minutes ago. Unfortunatly my DR is all booked up for the entire month of February for surgeries already and isn't available until the month of March. They did have another DR. that was available as early as Wednesday to do the surgery, but I havent ever seen him before and I am not that comfortable having a male DR for these types of things, So I booked the 2 surgeries with my female Dr. that I like very much and that has done all of my infertility testing up until now, although she will have a male DR assisting her for the 2 surgeries, so the surgeries are booked for March 6th, at 1:00pm, and I just checked with DH and he doesnt have anything going on at work and should be able to get the day off without any problems to take me. :thumbup:
> 
> Now all i need to do is call the outpatient surgical facility and the anethesiologist to get an idea of my total out of pocket costs after insurance and hopefully by that time we will have our tax return back as well...:thumbup: So the deed is done and I have made up my mind.... Now I just need to stay calm and focus on the reward of having a baby and not worry about the surgery itself....LOL.... I will try my best ladies to do this, i promise.... :blush:

I have everything crossed for you wannabe!!!! I so want you to have your longed for baby.. xxxxx


----------



## tallybee

All the best wannabe! I hope you can get it rescheduled for the right time and that it leads to your BFP!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

CMo said:


> Chatty that programme for the 5k run is really good. I used it last year when I was going fitness daft before my wedding. There's also one for after that that trains you from a 5k up to a 10k run. Do you have an iPhone? There's another programme called Nike +gps which is fab. It tells you how far you've run and how many calories you've burnt.
> 
> Wannabe, apple muffins sound fab! We're they easy to make?

The apple muffins came out very yummy!!! They werent very hard to make. Here is a link to the recipe that i used, the only thing is that you only need to cut up one apple, 2 apples ends up being to many, Also the temp of 400 for 20 plus minutes ends up being to hot and to long to cook the muffins and the bottoms of them burn so i would say turn the oven down to like 350 to 375 and after 15 minutes closely monitor the muffins so they dont burn up!!! Also make sure you only fill up the muffin cups to like half way or 75% full or else when they bake and rise they will over fill and spill.... :thumbup:

Here is the link to the recipe that i did!!! Good luck if you end up making it!!

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/easy-apple-cinnamon-muffins/detail.aspx


----------



## ababytogether

Good Luck Wannabe

Chatty no am not using the cream

Still nothing no further along in knowing whether I am pregnant or not so have booked for a blood test next Tuesday as I will be 11 days over, driving me mad this is, if not then will be trying to figure out why I have missed a period and hope that it is not the start of something that will affect my baby planning

babydust to you all


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the well wishes and luck girls!!!! :hugs: 

@Ababy, Good luck to you hun!! I hope the blood work is positive and that this is finally the time for your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:

So I talked to the DR's office and the scheduler explained to me that it is okay if I am ovulating when the surgeries take place, Me and DH will probably just abstain from sex during my fertile window so that I dont have any chance of pregnancy that cycle. I hate to put the surgery off any longer to the next cycle because I am anxious to get back on board with TTC for the next cycle which will start for me around the 19th of March based on that surgery date. Tomorrow my DR is going to call me back to answer some additional questions that I have about the surgery as well since she was out of the office today.


----------



## tallybee

Ababytogether, I hope you get some answers from the bloods, if not before :winkwink:

Wannabe, that's good news that your surgery can go ahead on the date set already. Hopefully tomorrow the Dr can answer all those Qs you still have. :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

ababytogether, I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Good news that the surgery can go ahead as scheduled wannabe. I hope the dr can set your mind at ease.


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello ladies, My name is Carlise. I am new to the site and to the thread. My DH had his VR in July of 2011. So we have been trying since August. He had good counts at his SA... But stil no :bfp:. We are also charting, opk's, i took soy isoflavones for a couple of cycles on CD's 1-5. And currently we just tried preseed and softcups. So hopefully we will get pregnant soon. How long has everyone been trying here. Prayers and :dust: to all!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome to the group Carlise :D I already have a LO following my DH's VR, she is 13 months old. I have been TTC VR baby #2 since June 2011. I did get a bfp in October, but it sadly ended in miscarriage. I used preseed and softcups too this cycle, but am not hopeful as my DH was working away at the crucial time :dohh: Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## wannabeprego

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> Hello ladies, My name is Carlise. I am new to the site and to the thread. My DH had his VR in July of 2011. So we have been trying since August. He had good counts at his SA... But stil no :bfp:. We are also charting, opk's, i took soy isoflavones for a couple of cycles on CD's 1-5. And currently we just tried preseed and softcups. So hopefully we will get pregnant soon. How long has everyone been trying here. Prayers and :dust: to all!

Welcome to the group hun!!! :flower:

My DH had his VR in 10/2009 so it has been a little over 2 years since his VR... His VR was 14 years old and our reversal was a success even though his sperm count is low. I have an upcoming surgery which includes laproscopy to unblock my one tube and hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus in March that has to be done before my DH and me can move onto IUI. 

Good luck and baby dust to you!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/14459-1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

So my DR called me back this morning, and of course i was half asleep since she woke me up and i could barely think straight, But she gave me another option to try to repeat the HSG to try to see if we can open the other tube again, But this time I would be on muscle relaxers and a volume to calm me down to see if that helps. But, I am not sure if my health insurance would cover the same procedure a second time so soon after the first one was done. Plus i had a really ruff time with my first HSG, it was horrible for me to be honest and the thought of redoing it isnt wonderful, but at the same time I could maybe avoid getting my belly cut into with the lap surgery, so now I have another option to obsess over and drive myself totally batty with!!! The DR. suggested I call and schedule the HSG now before the surgery if I want to try that first, but I dont know, I am so confused. The one tube that is possibly blocked, if there is a blockage and it didnt just spasm had the dye flow through the first part of the tube alright, it just never came out the end, so if there is a blockage than it is at the top of the tube which would require a lap to unblock it for the DR to be able to see where the blockage is at the top of the tube... And that is assuming the tube is even blocked in the first place....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Of course the DR reminded me that I can just do the hysteroscopy and that I only need one tube open to be able to do IUI so the lap is of course optional, but of course my odds of pregnancy are increased with two open tubes.. Lordy i am going to go batty with this whole thing....

I really wish that it was standard to give a person muscle relaxers and volume before the HSG all of the time because I hear so many stories like mine with the tube maybe spasming or being blocked....etc.... I would of taken meds with my HSG for sure because I was a nervous wreck before mine.... lordy...:wacko:


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

THank you all for the warm welcome!! I pray each and everyone gets their :bfp: soon. 

Wannabeprego: My heart goes out to you. I pray that your procedures are successful. Keep us posted on how it all goes. 

I am currently in the TWW... It always feels so long. No symptoms so far. But my BBT's are crazy. They have not been the norm all cycle. Infact.. I had a major temperature spike today... after my inital ovulation temperature spike. So who knows. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Baby Dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> THank you all for the warm welcome!! I pray each and everyone gets their :bfp: soon.
> 
> Wannabeprego: My heart goes out to you. I pray that your procedures are successful. Keep us posted on how it all goes.
> 
> I am currently in the TWW... It always feels so long. No symptoms so far. But my BBT's are crazy. They have not been the norm all cycle. Infact.. I had a major temperature spike today... after my inital ovulation temperature spike. So who knows.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Baby Dust to you all! :dust:

Thanks hun...:hugs::hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope your 2WW ends with a BFP!!! :af: :af::af: :dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thtt11q.gif


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

THank you!!! I am definately praying Hard!! Even my 5 year old is begging to God everynight... He is desprate too. hahaha


----------



## sapphire1

Hope that temp spike is good news Carlise :D

wannabe, sorry you've got so much going on. A laparoscopy is keyhole surgery, I have the tiniest scars from mine. In fact you can barely see them at all. You have one insicion in your belly button, and another lower down (I can't remember where and I can't see it for stretchmarks :haha:)


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Hope that temp spike is good news Carlise :D
> 
> wannabe, sorry you've got so much going on. A laparoscopy is keyhole surgery, I have the tiniest scars from mine. In fact you can barely see them at all. You have one insicion in your belly button, and another lower down (I can't remember where and I can't see it for stretchmarks :haha:)

Thank you for the kind words and advice hun...:hugs::hugs:

I am glad to know that your lap scars are very small. I was wondering about that because my Lap surgery I had a little over a year ago was to have my gall bladder removed and the incisions were bigger, the biggest one is at the top of my belly right in the center below my boobs, and that one was the most soar because of how big it was, my gall bladder was enlarged from infection and had stones in it, so the whole was bigger to pull the gall bladder out of it, and that one was the most painful for healing and would hurt me when i would laugh, sit down stand up, etc... But the two smaller cuts i have on the right side of my belly didnt hurt me much at all really...


----------



## oodlesofjoy

Hey everyone!!
Congratulations ttcpostuser!!! 
Well with the chemical pregnancy has really killed my desire to fervently continue to ttc. So this time around I'm just kicking back and if i get pregnant praise God. I just can't handle the stress then joy followed by heartache again right now. I will continue to pray for you ladies and getting your bfp's!!! 

Some excellent news is my husband's sperm count has insanely sky rocketed plus motility has improved from a month of taking fertilaids 3 men's supplements!! Its definitely worth the money!


----------



## clare79

ababytogether said:


> Good Luck Wannabe
> 
> Chatty no am not using the cream
> 
> Still nothing no further along in knowing whether I am pregnant or not so have booked for a blood test next Tuesday as I will be 11 days over, driving me mad this is, if not then will be trying to figure out why I have missed a period and hope that it is not the start of something that will affect my baby planning
> 
> babydust to you all

im keeping my finger crossed for you hun for that bfp
when did you last test??


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes and luck girls!!!! :hugs:
> 
> @Ababy, Good luck to you hun!! I hope the blood work is positive and that this is finally the time for your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> So I talked to the DR's office and the scheduler explained to me that it is okay if I am ovulating when the surgeries take place, Me and DH will probably just abstain from sex during my fertile window so that I dont have any chance of pregnancy that cycle. I hate to put the surgery off any longer to the next cycle because I am anxious to get back on board with TTC for the next cycle which will start for me around the 19th of March based on that surgery date. Tomorrow my DR is going to call me back to answer some additional questions that I have about the surgery as well since she was out of the office today.

goodluck with your surgery wannabe, im sure you will get your bfp afterwards.xx


----------



## clare79

ttcpostvr said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been gone lately! Just finished my cancer treatments january 5th. The same day I received my rn license, and I got my smilie face on the opk! What a great day that was! We were suppose to avoid getting pg this month but I had to opk test anyway! Lol. Well, came to visit family in california because I lost my grandmother xmas day. Well, last Thursday, my dh and I decided to test because I was a day late and we were going out to dinner and wanted to have a few drinks. And would you believe that second line came up! After trying for 10 cycles, I felt like I would never see it. So I can officially say... I GOT A :bfp: !!!!!! We are soo excited, but nervou because of the cancer treatments. God won't let something be that we can't handle though. Doing lots of praying!!!! Good luck to you ladies. My due date is sept 26th, so I am 4w 5days pregnant! Just a little bit pg, but every baby starts tiny! I love my poppyseed size child so much already! Good luck ladies, your time will come soon. Don't let it become a chore, enjoy the process!

congratulations on your bfp, happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Congratulations ttcpostuser!!!
> Well with the chemical pregnancy has really killed my desire to fervently continue to ttc. So this time around I'm just kicking back and if i get pregnant praise God. I just can't handle the stress then joy followed by heartache again right now. I will continue to pray for you ladies and getting your bfp's!!!
> 
> Some excellent news is my husband's sperm count has insanely sky rocketed plus motility has improved from a month of taking fertilaids 3 men's supplements!! Its definitely worth the money!

Thats fabulous about the sperm count oodles!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Oodles. I found I am the opposite, dead set on getting a bfp asap. I would have thought the whole MC debacle would have put me off, but it's made me more determined. Great news about the fertilaid :D

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## clare79

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Congratulations ttcpostuser!!!
> Well with the chemical pregnancy has really killed my desire to fervently continue to ttc. So this time around I'm just kicking back and if i get pregnant praise God. I just can't handle the stress then joy followed by heartache again right now. I will continue to pray for you ladies and getting your bfp's!!!
> 
> Some excellent news is my husband's sperm count has insanely sky rocketed plus motility has improved from a month of taking fertilaids 3 men's supplements!! Its definitely worth the money!

good news about dh count.


----------



## tallybee

Hi all :wave:

Welcome to the group Carlise! I am wishing you all the best with TTC. :dust:

Oodles, that's great news the fertilaid seems to be doing the trick! :happydance:

Wannabe, you are showing such strength dealing with all these obstacles in your ttc journey :hugs:

:dust:

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

oodlesofjoy said:


> Hey everyone!!
> Congratulations ttcpostuser!!!
> Well with the chemical pregnancy has really killed my desire to fervently continue to ttc. So this time around I'm just kicking back and if i get pregnant praise God. I just can't handle the stress then joy followed by heartache again right now. I will continue to pray for you ladies and getting your bfp's!!!
> 
> Some excellent news is my husband's sperm count has insanely sky rocketed plus motility has improved from a month of taking fertilaids 3 men's supplements!! Its definitely worth the money!

Sorry you have been feeling down hun since your last cycle and the chemical, TTC is so exhausting and takes a toll on you emotionally, Big hugs to you hun.. :hugs::hugs: 

Great news that your DH's :spermy: count has gone up!!! :happydance:My DH has been taking vitamins as well and I agree that they do help alot!! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust for your next cycle hun. Just the fact that your DH's counts are improved means you have a better chance to get your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the kind words and support girls!!! :hugs: I am hopeful that my upcoming surgery will hopefully get us our BFP finally or at least allow us to take the next step towards being able to do IUI finally!! :thumbup:

TGIF, I hope that all of you girls have a wonderful weekend and enjoy yourselves!!! Anyone have any fun plans this weekend?

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/910fd9aa.jpg


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

wannabe: I hope you have a wonderful weekend too!! 

No big plans this weekend. Next week we go see Wicked and then the following week is our anniversary. So just laying low this weekend. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> wannabe: I hope you have a wonderful weekend too!!
> 
> No big plans this weekend. Next week we go see Wicked and then the following week is our anniversary. So just laying low this weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/anniversary83.gif


----------



## chattyB

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> wannabe: I hope you have a wonderful weekend too!!
> 
> No big plans this weekend. Next week we go see Wicked and then the following week is our anniversary. So just laying low this weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


Hubby and I were down in London last weekend to see Wicked! You'll LOVE it!! Best musical I've seen in a long time (apart from Lion King!)

Have a great time!


----------



## ababytogether

Just to let everyone know the witch arrived

9 days late

Gutted because I got a positive OPK so dont know why it took so long to arrive, but most importantly if I ever do get pregnant I will always wonder whether I am jsut late now

The body plays such tricks on us, 22 years and the only time I have ever been late without getting pregnant, think I am more mad about that then anything, lol

Am surprisingly ok actually, I thought I would have been devastated but I just had this gut feeling that I wasnt, especially with only having the one positive test 

Oh well onwards and upwards as they say...

How much do you pay for the fertiliaid (sorry cant remember who posted it)

My hubbie is only on Wellman at the mo

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes

Babydust to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ababy, I am sorry that the :witch: got you hun, and she played a dirty trick on you by coming so late... big hugs to you hun.... :hugs: :hugs: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/bearlog.gif

As far as the fertilaid vitamins, I just buy mine from the website, here is a link to the site.....

https://www.fertilaid.com/


Recently i have had my DH on these vitamins from GNC though, just because we have a GNC store in our local mall and DH can go to the store to pick them up and also they worked for my DH because we saw improvement in his second SA when he was on these vitamins as well..

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks Wannabe

I have jsut ordered Fertilaid, hubbie is on wellman and Pycnogenol at the mo

I wanted to know whether he should stop taking the Wellman and just take Fertilaid and Pycnogenol, do you know?

Nowhere in the UK sells Fertilaid so have to wait for it to arrive, fingers crossed be here within 3 days

xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ababytogether, so sorry the witch got you. I don't want to upset you, but there is a small possibility it could have been a chemical pregnancy, especially as you've never been late before. Most women don't even realise when they have suffered one. The only upside of that is that you are meant to be more fertile afterwards. Our bodies do strange things sometimes, I sure don't understand mine :wacko: With regards to taking the supplements together - check the labels as they could well have similar ingredients and I'm not sure if it would be safe to take big doses. x x


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry the witch got you huni :(

I'm thinking that it your body failed to Ov after the first set of OPKs and then went on to try again (and Ov) the following week. There have been a few scientific studies done (if I can find the links, I'll post them) regarding delayed ovulations and also multiple Ovs.

AFM - 10dpo today, no symptoms that I've noticed, not gonna bother testing. AF will be here by Saturday/Sunday. I've had a strange cycle this month ... I knew last weekend that any pregnancy was HIGHLY unlikely (only manage to DTD 3/4 days before Ov). I can honestly say that this 2ww has been the quickest yet! No obsessing, no symptom spotting, no temping or stick peeing .... Its made me realise how TTC was completely consuming me. I have got SO much done (Uni, house etc etc). I've decided to leave my monitor alone for a few cycles - I know I Ov regularly around cd12/13 so I'll maybe POAS around cd10, take my temp the same day, take it again around cd15 to confirm Ov and stay living in my little no obsessing, carefree, bubble lol.

Hope we have some good news on VRWags very soon!


----------



## sapphire1

That sounds like a good theory Chatty, the body does some strange things sometimes :wacko:

Well done for not suffering too much during the 2ww. We only DTD once, while I was still on AF (which was 12 days long!) I started poas 2 days ago :dohh: I think I'm a freaking mentalist.


----------



## ruby1980

Hi guys, wondering if anyone can help....i got a positve on a FRER 2 days ago it was about 7pm and the line wasnt hugely dark but defo visible, then i did another with FMU and got another line but fainter than the evening before. Today i did a CB digital and it told me not pregnant :(. I cant really afford to go out and buy more tests right now but im worried. xx


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Just to let everyone know the witch arrived
> 
> 9 days late
> 
> Gutted because I got a positive OPK so dont know why it took so long to arrive, but most importantly if I ever do get pregnant I will always wonder whether I am jsut late now
> 
> The body plays such tricks on us, 22 years and the only time I have ever been late without getting pregnant, think I am more mad about that then anything, lol
> 
> Am surprisingly ok actually, I thought I would have been devastated but I just had this gut feeling that I wasnt, especially with only having the one positive test
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards as they say...
> 
> How much do you pay for the fertiliaid (sorry cant remember who posted it)
> 
> My hubbie is only on Wellman at the mo
> 
> Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes
> 
> Babydust to you all
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: sorry to hear she got you hon. The body does do odd things... fertilaid is supposed to be really good :thumbup: quite pricey though if I remember. 



sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: ababytogether, so sorry the witch got you. I don't want to upset you, but there is a small possibility it could have been a chemical pregnancy, especially as you've never been late before. Most women don't even realise when they have suffered one. The only upside of that is that you are meant to be more fertile afterwards. Our bodies do strange things sometimes, I sure don't understand mine :wacko: With regards to taking the supplements together - check the labels as they could well have similar ingredients and I'm not sure if it would be safe to take big doses. x x

I agree about checking labels to see if a lot of ingredients are the same as other supplements. Too much of some can be bad too :/



chattyB said:


> I'm sorry the witch got you huni :(
> 
> I'm thinking that it your body failed to Ov after the first set of OPKs and then went on to try again (and Ov) the following week. There have been a few scientific studies done (if I can find the links, I'll post them) regarding delayed ovulations and also multiple Ovs.
> 
> AFM - 10dpo today, no symptoms that I've noticed, not gonna bother testing. AF will be here by Saturday/Sunday. I've had a strange cycle this month ... I knew last weekend that any pregnancy was HIGHLY unlikely (only manage to DTD 3/4 days before Ov). I can honestly say that this 2ww has been the quickest yet! No obsessing, no symptom spotting, no temping or stick peeing .... Its made me realise how TTC was completely consuming me. I have got SO much done (Uni, house etc etc). I've decided to leave my monitor alone for a few cycles - I know I Ov regularly around cd12/13 so I'll maybe POAS around cd10, take my temp the same day, take it again around cd15 to confirm Ov and stay living in my little no obsessing, carefree, bubble lol.
> 
> Hope we have some good news on VRWags very soon!

:hugs:

I am sorry you've been feeling so drained, TTC is nuts... 



ruby1980 said:


> Hi guys, wondering if anyone can help....i got a positve on a FRER 2 days ago it was about 7pm and the line wasnt hugely dark but defo visible, then i did another with FMU and got another line but fainter than the evening before. Today i did a CB digital and it told me not pregnant :(. I cant really afford to go out and buy more tests right now but im worried. xx

Ooooh I think congrats are in order! :happydance:

Digital tests are not very sensitive, so the hCG needs to be higher for them to go positive.....

:D


----------



## ruby1980

I got a bfn today on another FRER which i did just to double check things were ok. So much for the bfp. All i can think is that it was a chemical?? How can one day be positive and the next negative with the same brand? I give up :(


----------



## wannabeprego

ruby1980 said:


> I got a bfn today on another FRER which i did just to double check things were ok. So much for the bfp. All i can think is that it was a chemical?? How can one day be positive and the next negative with the same brand? I give up :(


I am so sorry about the confusing HPT results!!! I really hope it wasnt a chemical and that the :witch: stays away... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think you should wait at least 2 days and retest with FMU... I am going to keep everything crossed for you and send you lots of baby dust in hopes that your urine was diluted or that it is still to early. Good luck to you hun!! And I agree with tally that digitals are not as sensitive, they are 50 miu and FRER is 25 miu... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :af: :af::af:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ruby, how confusing. If the witch stays away there's a chance you're preggo but really early. Depends how diluted your pee is, even with the same brand. I hope AF stays away for you x x


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry the HPTs are giving you the run around Ruby :(. From what I've been reading, some FRERs have been producing pink evap lines (I fell victim to the curse of the pink evap a few months back too!).

Retest in 3-4 days as HCG should double every other day and be high enough to show a definite BFP/BFN

GL Hun


----------



## sapphire1

Who's next to test? I've been poas for days now, I don't even know when I OVd :haha: All bfns of course!


----------



## tallybee

Sorry about the confusing tests Ruby. As wannabe and sapphire said, hopefully it's just the pee being too diluted to show a positive and it'll be lovely :bfp: in a couple of days! Stay gone, :witch:! :dust:

Sapphire I'm not POAS at all these days... my ticker is based on what my cycle was doing when I was actually doing OPKs and everything else, it's a bit pointless really :blush: I hope you don't keep on getting :bfn:s! :dust:

In fact c'mon we're overdue for a batch of :bfp:s now surely? 

:dust: to all!


----------



## ruby1980

Af this morning :( really horrible pains all night i knew sumin was happening. Still getting them but at least we know hubbys op worked which im pleased about. I also think the opk worked so will use them again. Oh well.....calendar day 1 xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Ruby, I'm so sorry hun. If it was a chemical pregnancy you'll likely be more fertile this cycle. FX for next month x x


----------



## wannabeprego

ruby1980 said:


> Af this morning :( really horrible pains all night i knew sumin was happening. Still getting them but at least we know hubbys op worked which im pleased about. I also think the opk worked so will use them again. Oh well.....calendar day 1 xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tallybee

ruby1980 said:


> Af this morning :( really horrible pains all night i knew sumin was happening. Still getting them but at least we know hubbys op worked which im pleased about. I also think the opk worked so will use them again. Oh well.....calendar day 1 xx

:hugs: sorry to hear that hon. :hugs:


----------



## ababytogether

ruby1980 said:


> I got a bfn today on another FRER which i did just to double check things were ok. So much for the bfp. All i can think is that it was a chemical?? How can one day be positive and the next negative with the same brand? I give up :(

I got the exact same as you with an FRER, I got a positive very faint and a negative on a digi then the witch turned up 9 days late!!!

Hugs hun

Have ordered the Fertilaid, Hubbie is stopping taking Wellman and going to try them they are expensive £30 for 30 days but be worth every penny if I get pregnant

Thanks to all 

Babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well!! i have been MIA. I have had some stomach issues.. then that big fat :witch: Showed up today... So I had my pity party of crying and wondering why I am still not pregnant. Then dried my eyes and letting myself still be a bit depressed. But anywho... I am going to try fertility monitor/testing this time, not doing the soy. Continuing the soft cups and preseed. Anything else you gals can think of? Also has anyone used sperm meets egg system? Just curious. anywho... I am kinds like..lets try something else. Anywho... I hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Carlise, sorry the witch got you. How long ago was your DH's VR? x x


----------



## Heramys

live_in_hope said:


> My name is V and I am 26, my DH is 44.
> DH had his Vasectomy reversed in Sept this year after 8yrs (just before we got together) :dohh: lol
> He has 4 children from his first marriage and we can't wait to have our own baby :yellow:
> 
> We had our Reversal done at the BMI Park Hospital in Nottingham by Duncan Harriss and were were really pleased with the staff and care that he received on the day.
> 
> We are due to have our SA in December. Fingers crossed :dust: to us all!!


Hi!! Congratulations to your baby!! 
I'm 36 and my DH is 43 and just had his VR at Duncan Harriss at the BMI, Nottingham. 
Very pleased as you said with the staff and with Dr. Harriss. 

DH had his vasectomy done 8 or 9 years ago, so it's a bit on the long time ago side.. As he is so stubborn and take ages to think about things it took him 2½ years to actually go through with it! :dohh: Even though he wanted it he thought "it's not the right time" as we're living in two separate countries. But that has now resulted in me getting older and having a high FSH level instead :growlmad: 
That pushed it to the operation - FINALLY. 

Now, I hope you can shed some light upon a few questions for me as you used Dr. Harriss as well? 

1. On the document we got after the operation it says "spermcount 3/12". What on earth does that mean? Do you know?

2. He said no sex for 14 days, then we "need to be very busy in bedroom". I've read about other couples that have recommendations to wait 3-4 weeks, sometimes even longer. 2 weeks after we of course took his word for it as DH was here with me, and first ejaculation caused a few seconds of dull ache in his left testicle. 2nd time it was just 3 spots of bright pink (not red at all) in it. But no pain. 
So now I'm a bit nervous about this.

Did you get any other advise when you were there or did you use anything to help you get pregnant too?

Thank you in advance and congrats again :happydance:

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Heramys said:
 

> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> My name is V and I am 26, my DH is 44.
> DH had his Vasectomy reversed in Sept this year after 8yrs (just before we got together) :dohh: lol
> He has 4 children from his first marriage and we can't wait to have our own baby :yellow:
> 
> We had our Reversal done at the BMI Park Hospital in Nottingham by Duncan Harriss and were were really pleased with the staff and care that he received on the day.
> 
> We are due to have our SA in December. Fingers crossed :dust: to us all!!
> 
> 
> Hi!! Congratulations to your baby!!
> I'm 36 and my DH is 43 and just had his VR at Duncan Harriss at the BMI, Nottingham.
> Very pleased as you said with the staff and with Dr. Harriss.
> 
> DH had his vasectomy done 8 or 9 years ago, so it's a bit on the long time ago side.. As he is so stubborn and take ages to think about things it took him 2½ years to actually go through with it! :dohh: Even though he wanted it he thought "it's not the right time" as we're living in two separate countries. But that has now resulted in me getting older and having a high FSH level instead :growlmad:
> That pushed it to the operation - FINALLY.
> 
> Now, I hope you can shed some light upon a few questions for me as you used Dr. Harriss as well?
> 
> 1. On the document we got after the operation it says "spermcount 3/12". What on earth does that mean? Do you know?
> 
> 2. He said no sex for 14 days, then we "need to be very busy in bedroom". I've read about other couples that have recommendations to wait 3-4 weeks, sometimes even longer. 2 weeks after we of course took his word for it as DH was here with me, and first ejaculation caused a few seconds of dull ache in his left testicle. 2nd time it was just 3 spots of bright pink (not red at all) in it. But no pain.
> So now I'm a bit nervous about this.
> 
> Did you get any other advise when you were there or did you use anything to help you get pregnant too?
> 
> Thank you in advance and congrats again :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hi there! :wave:
congrats on your VR!! :thumbup: I dont get on here much anymore, but glad I popped in today. I'm glad you too had a good experience with the team in Nottingham. Your situation sounded very similar to mine. Hubby had his VR after 8years from his vasectomy and it took us a good few years to do it after first menioning it! lol.

I'm sorry but I dont know what those numbers mean, but I phoned up and got my results. The receptionist was able to tell me them over the phone, the day after we gave in the sample, then we got a more detailed letter in the post. If you're still unsure, just phone and ask them, I#m sure they'd be happy to help.

As for the sex afterwards. yes we were told we could try after 2weeks, so at 2weeks post VR i got hubby to 'do it himself' if you know what I mean to see how it felt then if it felt ok then we'd do it. He said it felt ok and we just took it easy. If there's no pain then I'd say it'd be ok. There is alot if info on Dr.Harriss' website too.

The only other thing we really did was temping. I took my temperature in the mornings to work out when I was ovulating, then after we 'did it' I lay in bed with pillows under my hips :thumbup: 

Hope that was of some help.Good luck on your TTC after VR journey! Hang around this thread, the ladies on here are lovely and so supportive. They have maintained a good support network and like me are more than happy to help where poss. PM me at any time if you have any questions xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heramys

So nice to hear! And thank you for your reply! 

DH is not going to have his SA until mid/late April as it was in the mid January (3 weeks ago) he went through with VR. So I'm guessing we'll have to wait until then, but it was a good advice to call them as they obviously maybe did a quick sample during operation. 
I'm having AF now and my DH is coming over on Valentine's for 5 days, maybe I'm ovulating then :happydance: 

How long do you have to lay with pillows under your hips? :winkwink:

Big :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: Ahh I see. We weren't told anything of any tests taken before/during the op, although it is common for people to have been told by the surgeon that 'sperm was present' after reconnecting the tubes, although that wasnt the case for us. So maybe that was what they were referring to in your case? :shrug:

I hope you are lucky in your next cycle! :dance: wish you all the luck in the world! :dust: xxxx

Oh yer, afterwards, I laid for about 10mins with my hips up (about the time it took hubby to sort himself out and make me a nice cup of tea)lol :thumbup: xx


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Heramys, welcome to the group :D


----------



## Heramys

and I so hope we're going to be lucky, but it might be a bit unrealistic to think something would happen the first cycle though but I AM impatient now :blush:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

You never know Heramys!

We conceived in the first cycle of trying, but we started trying 4 months post VR. I've been trying for VR baby no2 since June 2011 though, and I'm still waiting.

I got another bfn today - bah! Anyone else testing? x x


----------



## tallybee

Hiya Heramys! :wave:

Good advice from live in hope :thumbup:

And yea sapphire is right, nothing's impossible!

Sorry to hear of the :bfn: sapphire. 

We are way overdue some happy :bfp: news for the group!! :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

Good luck to you all ladies! I tend to hover these days, but I always think of you and send lots of baby dust your way! :dust::dust::dust:

I hope to join you all again soon when TTC Baby D No.2 :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## Heramys

to hear about all the success stories here ladies :)

I'm so ready for :baby: and hoping I can contribute with BFP numbers in the end. 
Crossing fingers for your second one Sapphire and live_in_hope :flower:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

I couldn't resist any longer so I went to buy a frer - BFN :growlmad: I'm on CD28 now, have no idea when I ov'd. I think the MC has put my cycles out of whack :wacko:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi everyone, i am now 12dpo first cycle after vr and BFN.. i feel so down after the initial excitement of the vr and how positive the surgeon was etc.. i really didnt expect it the first cycle as i know it rarely happens first cycle even for people without fertility problems but i still have all the fears of if it hasnt worked etc.. not a nice feeling and i wasnt expecting it to feel this bad :( bloody vasectomies should he outlawed!! everything was working perfectly before :( :( :( :( :( :'(


----------



## Heramys

Waiting4vr said:


> Hi everyone, i am now 12dpo first cycle after vr and BFN.. i feel so down after the initial excitement of the vr and how positive the surgeon was etc.. i really didnt expect it the first cycle as i know it rarely happens first cycle even for people without fertility problems but i still have all the fears of if it hasnt worked etc.. not a nice feeling and i wasnt expecting it to feel this bad :( bloody vasectomies should he outlawed!! everything was working perfectly before :( :( :( :( :( :'(

I know, I will probably feel the same but get on it again and maybe next cycle will be fruitful! :flower:

xx

ps. you're absolutely right - vasectomies should be harder to get done! :growlmad:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: waiting4vr, 12dpo is still early, there's still hope.

I got another BFN this morning. I need AF to hurry up because DH is away a lot. When AF comes at the wrong time, it mucks everything up so he isn't around at the crucial time. Hopefully I'll be moving back to Aberdeen in the summer so at least that won't be a problem anymore. It's been well over 2 years since the VR, so I'm getting paranoid that there won't be much longer left.


----------



## Heramys

Sapphire1 - sounds like mine and my OH's situation! He lives in Glasgow and I moved back to Sweden for Uni. Plan is that he's coming over but that'll take time because of work etc. So we don't know. Plus I got a high FSH test which isn't good, so I don't know if I can produce eggs or not anymore :( Started to measure my ovulation cycle so we can plan better for his travels here. 
It's not going to be easy eh?


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> I couldn't resist any longer so I went to buy a frer - BFN :growlmad: I'm on CD28 now, have no idea when I ov'd. I think the MC has put my cycles out of whack :wacko:

:hugs: 






Heramys said:


> Waiting4vr said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i am now 12dpo first cycle after vr and BFN.. i feel so down after the initial excitement of the vr and how positive the surgeon was etc.. i really didnt expect it the first cycle as i know it rarely happens first cycle even for people without fertility problems but i still have all the fears of if it hasnt worked etc.. not a nice feeling and i wasnt expecting it to feel this bad :( bloody vasectomies should he outlawed!! everything was working perfectly before :( :( :( :( :( :'(
> 
> I know, I will probably feel the same but get on it again and maybe next cycle will be fruitful! :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> ps. you're absolutely right - vasectomies should be harder to get done! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Totally with you ladies on that! Too many are done with too many regrets :cry:



Heramys said:


> Sapphire1 - sounds like mine and my OH's situation! He lives in Glasgow and I moved back to Sweden for Uni. Plan is that he's coming over but that'll take time because of work etc. So we don't know. Plus I got a high FSH test which isn't good, so I don't know if I can produce eggs or not anymore :( Started to measure my ovulation cycle so we can plan better for his travels here.
> It's not going to be easy eh?

I hope timings work out for you :)

It's never easy but we'll all get there in the end 

xx


----------



## Heramys

I know this sounds weird but I must ask you ladies: 
Have your OH or DH showed signs of increased mojo after the VR? 
Mine is saying he's never felt more up for some :sex: as he's doing now after the VR. I mean nothing wrong before but extremely improved after. I wonder if that's a good sign? :spermy:

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Hehe, I can't remember because it's been over 2 years since his op. He certainly doesn't have any mojo now, feels like we've been TTC forever :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

DH says his mojo is out of control since VR lol.


----------



## Heramys

chattyB said:


> DH says his mojo is out of control since VR lol.

 :haha:

54 hrs till my OH arrives to the airport. Hoping my ovulation will hold until he's here! [-o&lt;


----------



## tallybee

Heramys said:


> I know this sounds weird but I must ask you ladies:
> Have your OH or DH showed signs of increased mojo after the VR?
> Mine is saying he's never felt more up for some :sex: as he's doing now after the VR. I mean nothing wrong before but extremely improved after. I wonder if that's a good sign? :spermy:
> 
> xx

DH has always been randy as feck :rofl: He did say it 'felt different' after the op..... clearly can't be taken as a good sign in our case though :shrug:



sapphire1 said:


> Hehe, I can't remember because it's been over 2 years since his op. He certainly doesn't have any mojo now, feels like we've been TTC forever :wacko:

:hugs: 



chattyB said:


> DH says his mojo is out of control since VR lol.

:lol:



Heramys said:


> chattyB said:
> 
> 
> DH says his mojo is out of control since VR lol.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 54 hrs till my OH arrives to the airport. Hoping my ovulation will hold until he's here! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

ooooh FX ... :sex: xx

I'm currently dosed up on strong painkillers and with a hot water bottle again, the first couple of days of AF are crap :growlmad: 

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Witch got me yesterday at CD32, that's a really long cycle for me. Damn MC has really mucked my body up, I guess it's from the medical management pills :shrug:

:hugs: Tally. Hope the pain gets better soon.

FX your eggy waits for your OH Heramys! It's really annoying when you don't live with OH full time. My DH is going to be away at completely the wrong time again this cycle - unless he has some super sperm that lives for 12 days :haha: I suppose if I have another long cycle it will be ok though.


----------



## tallybee

Aw sapphire I hope your cycles regulate quick :hugs: 

The pain isn't as bad today thanks hun but still using strong meds :/

Well... news from this end is that I am seriously considering going back on the Implant as I am suffering so much with AF each month and as much as it kills us to admit it, our chances of falling pregnant naturally are just so low due to DH's poor sperm quality :( The implant practically took AF away completely when I was on it before.

We talked last night, and he's agreed to go for one more SA before I decide anything. TBH I don't see how it could be any better than before, but just want to know first IYKWIM. 

I hate having to think like this... but the fact of the matter is that surely if it were going to happen it would have by now :(

xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Aw Tally, I'm sorry hun. Another SA is probably a good idea, at least you know where you stand. I know it must seem like a lifetime that you've been TTC, but miracles can happen. I've seen people who've been TTC for 3 years or more get bfps naturally. I truly hope it happens for you :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: Aw Tally, I'm sorry hun. Another SA is probably a good idea, at least you know where you stand. I know it must seem like a lifetime that you've been TTC, but miracles can happen. I've seen people who've been TTC for 3 years or more get bfps naturally. I truly hope it happens for you :hugs:

Thanks sapphire :flow:

I know that ladies have gotten pregnant with their man's sperm at a similar level to what DH's was before, even though at that level it wouldn't be expected. I suppose I just need to know if it's got any worse... 

:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Witch got me yesterday at CD32, that's a really long cycle for me. Damn MC has really mucked my body up, I guess it's from the medical management pills :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: Tally. Hope the pain gets better soon.
> 
> FX your eggy waits for your OH Heramys! It's really annoying when you don't live with OH full time. My DH is going to be away at completely the wrong time again this cycle - unless he has some super sperm that lives for 12 days :haha: I suppose if I have another long cycle it will be ok though.

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you ....Big hugs to you hun..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Aw sapphire I hope your cycles regulate quick :hugs:
> 
> The pain isn't as bad today thanks hun but still using strong meds :/
> 
> Well... news from this end is that I am seriously considering going back on the Implant as I am suffering so much with AF each month and as much as it kills us to admit it, our chances of falling pregnant naturally are just so low due to DH's poor sperm quality :( The implant practically took AF away completely when I was on it before.
> 
> We talked last night, and he's agreed to go for one more SA before I decide anything. TBH I don't see how it could be any better than before, but just want to know first IYKWIM.
> 
> I hate having to think like this... but the fact of the matter is that surely if it were going to happen it would have by now :(
> 
> xx

@Tally, I am so sorry that your AF's have been so painful latley and that you are feeling so down in regards to TTC. Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs::hugs:

I can understand your pain and I consider myself to be LTTC since it has been over 2 years since DH's reversal. I am at the point where I feel like fertility treatments are my only option for my BFP..... :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

Happy Valentines Day to all of you lovely ladies!!!!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hvd0604.gif


----------



## tallybee

Thanks wannabe :hugs: It's just so frustrating isn't it... 

I don't want to give up! But my AF has always been very very difficult, the only times in my life when it's not been horrendous (apart from pregnancy obvs) has been when I'm on hormonal birth control. I always think 'just keep on going' and that it's a small price to pay for a chance to get pregnant, but then each month I am hit by it again and I literally can't do anything for 2-3 days :(

All the GP has done is give me strong painkillers, which do help take the pain away but make me very woozy. 

And we can't afford any further treatment to get pregnant... the reversal itself was a stretch...

I'm collecting DH's sample pot tomorrow, he'll need to arrange to go into work late one day so he can go to the hospital and give his sample... I suppose by some miracle his results could improve and we get a happy surprise....

:flow:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tally, I'll keep everything crossed for you.

How are you wannabe? Just noticed your surgery date on your siggy, not long now :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, good luck with your DH's next SA, I hope that his numbers have improved!! :thumbup:

@Sapphire, I am doing okay. How are you doing? My surgery is scheduled for 03/06 at 1pm but I am still trying to make sure that the anathesia DR is in network for my health insurance so that it gets covered by my health insurance because otherwise I am going to have to reschedule it for a different date. I will let you girls know how it all turns out. I am nervous about the surgery and a little stressed about paying for the surgery because DH and my finances are a little tight but our tax return should cover the costs. After the surgery I need to go back to work and save up for IUI next. I did think of postponing the surgery for a longer amount of time so we could hold onto our tax return and save it all but DH wants me to get the surgery taken care of sooner than later and I know deep down it is the best thing to just get it done and over with even though I am freaking out about it all, (the surgery and finances)... ugghh... :wacko::wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. Gosh, healthcare is so complicated over there. There are too many people in the UK that complain about our free healthcare, they should be damn grateful IMO. Ladies in our postion have to pay for fertility treatment and VRs are usually always private, but many people are eligible for free IVF etc and surgeries like yours would be free. I hope you manage to sort your finances and the sugery goes well. I know it's scary having to have surgery, but it will be worth it. Honestly, from what I remember my laparoscopy wasn't too bad at all. :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: wannabe, I can imagine going for surgery to be stressful enough without all the extra hassle :hugs:

Sapphire you are so right about how people take our NHS for granted - we are so lucky really. Of course people notice when things are less than perfect and that's what gets reported though :/

:flower:

Well I'm still sore today but nowhere near as bad as the last few days, so that's something :)

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls my surgery scheduler from my DR's office called me today and let me know that she contacted the anathesia office and she is saying that they are in network so I am going to move forward with the surgery as planned. I am still a little nervous that there could be a problem because when I called my health insurance company they said that the anathesia place was out of network for my health insurance company, but i guess i am going to have to take a chance and hope the claim gets paid as in network. I also talked to the anethesia place and the customer service guy that answered the phone said he thinks the claim will be paid as in network based on my type of insurance that I have as well, so hopefully my health insurance company is incorrect... lordy this is all so confusing:dohh: Fingers crossed it all turns out okay!! I am going to get an estimae on the costs for the anathesia fees before insurance pays to prepare for worst case scenario in case my health insurance didnt cover the cost of that portion, All i can do is prepare for the worst and hope for the best... I dont know what other option I have left and I have done all that i can at this point to prepare for this surgery...

The surgery scheduler at my DR's office is sending me a scriptin the mail to go get pre surgery blood work done and I can go a lab close to home and it is covered at 100%, thank goodness so at least that part wont cost me anything!!!

Other than that i am cooking ham for dinner tonight, and I am not sure what to do with it just yet .... than DH and me are trying out this kick boxing work out DVD that I have. I have been doing pretty good with working out latley, and have been doing my Zumba DVD work outs and than the boxing ones with DH.... on the days he lifts weights I do my Zumba since DH doesnt like the zumba that much even though he was a sport and tried it with me a few times before he officialy decided he didnt like it...LOL...


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, I got some possibly good news today, I just got a call from a staffing agency and the girl went over my resume with me and talked to me about my work experience and the staffing agency has temporary to permanent job placement. I applied to an administrative job with them that is with a real estate/mortgage company about a week ago. The staffing agency lady said she has to go over my resume with her boss and that she should get back to me in a couple of days, so girls keep your fingers crossed for me that I get the job!!! The only problem is if I got the job I am not sure if I could get time off for the surgery, but I will cross that bridge when i come to it, since i haven't got the job yet and who knows how all of this will play out...


----------



## tallybee

Oooo fingers crossed wannabe!

You are right there is no point worrying yet about getting time off for surgery, that will be approached as and when :flower:

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck and well wishes Tally!!!! :flower:

I hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekend2.gif

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## chattyB

That's great news wannabe! I've got everything crossed that you'll get it.

AFM, I've been busy busy busy! I've stuck to my plan and tried to stop obsessing about TTC and it's been working ... Kinda.

9/10 times, I Ov on cd13, so although I no longer temp or use the cbfm, I occasionally pee on an OPK around cd11. This cycle, my OPK at cd11 was completely white, not even a hint of a line! I finally got my +OPK on cd14 and will Ov today (cd15). We have covered all the bases so we'll see what March 1st brings.

Life has become manic! I've taken a huge step and taken the decision to start up my own business, it really helps having something else to focus on. Fingers crossed that It'll work out.

Hope you ladies are having a great month!

Xxx


----------



## tallybee

Ooo chatty exciting about the business 

We're off to town to meet my brother for lunch today then he is coming back here to mind the kids while DH and I go out to celebrate 3 years together :cloud9: then tomorrow a couple we're friends with have their joint birthday party, they do this every year at their place and it's great, child-friendly :) their son is the same age as T. 

They have a little baby though which will mean I melt into a gushy mess :wacko:

Been keeping the kids entertained over half term plus keeping up with Uni work, so busy!

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, Good luck with your business plans!!! I hope you are very success and that everything goes great for you hun!!! :flower: 

@Tally, I hope you enjoy your meal and have a lovely weekend!! :thumbup:


----------



## Heramys

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles wannagp :'( 
I wish I could do or say something to make it better, but don't know what.. 
A big hug to you and please hang in there. It must be your time soon! 
xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Heramys, thank you for being so sweet hun!! :flower:

I am feeling much better now since DH, me and our dog went hiking on some trails around this very pretty lake in a state park close to our house yesterday afternoon. It was a sunny lovely day in the 50's which is almost unheard of for this time of the year here and our dog absolutely loved it.. she always gets so excited exploring on all of the trails.. We saw a bunch of people riding horse back as well, the horses were very pretty, and than we made the mistake of hiking down a horse trail, and man was there alot of horse shit on the trail, my dog almost tried to eat the horse's poop but i yelled at her and stopped her just in the nick of time..Ewww.. I love dogs but they can be really gross at times... LOL...:haha:There are apparently alot of beavers around the lake, we saw a tree that was half eaten through with beaver teeth marks on it.. Another nice thing is when it is warm you can rent a canoe and go paddling around the lake...:flower:


----------



## ababytogether

Evening ladies

Sorry I haven't been on lately just I am feeling really low with last months head mess

To top it off AF has arrived a week early something that again has never happened, I don't know what to think anymore, did I have a miscarriage but didn't realise as was so early, even though got a positive frer or was it simply my body messing around with me

Hubbie is now on fertiliaid, stopped well man to try this and he is originally due to go for another SA at being of march but he would have only been taking the new tablets for a month so don't know whether to still go ahead and see if it has made a difference or if it is worse

To top it off all I see is newborn babies and pregnant ladies it's driving me mad

I know there a lot worse ppl off than me and I do understand that I just needed to rant

Sorry xxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh Chatty, how exciting! Wish you all the best for your business plans :)

Happy Anniversary Tally! Hope you're having a lovely weekend.

:hugs: Aw wannabe, I just want to come and give you a big hug. You've got so much to worry about at the moment. I hope everything works out for you.

:hugs: ababytogether. I'm sorry you're feeling low. The body does strange things sometimes, makes no sense. I hope you start to feel better soon.

I've been low today too. I wish I could just forget about the MC and move on. Instead, I keep thinking that I should be more than half way through my pregnancy by now and would have had my 20 wk scan. Didn't help when I saw my friend's 20 wk scan on fb, even though I'm obviously pleased for her. Got another dodgy month this month. I am on CD7 and DH goes back to Scotland on Monday am, he'll be away for my fertile time again. :growlmad: No point wasting the preseed and softcups, I'll just count it as a dud month.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ababy, I am so sorry that the :witch: got you again and that you are having a hard time with TTC right now, I know how exhausting TTC is and I have had to take breaks from B&B a few times as well because it all got to be to much at times. Big hugs to you hun..:hugs: :hugs: Good luck for your DH's next SA, I hope the vitamins have helped and his numbers have improved. 

@Sapphire, Thank you for the kind words:flower: I am sorry that your DH is going to be out of town during your OV window...:hugs: :hugs: That must be really hard since your DH has to travel alot and unfortunatly our cycles always seem to have bad timing... :hugs: :hugs: Like if i was going on vacation than AF would show or other stuff like that.. ugghhh... the joys of being a women... :wacko: 

AFM, I didnt even do any OPK's this cycle, and I dont have any HPT's so i cant test even if i wanted to.. To be honest with you I have pretty much given up for now until I get the surgery and recover from that.. i just dont see what the point is at least until that is done with.. DH & me just got back from walking at a park with a 3 mile trail and it has playgrounds, basketball courts and tennis courts. we were going to play tennis but there were to many people already on the courts so we just walked the trail and got a work out that way instead.... We had nice weather again here today, 50's and sunny, even though the wind was kind of chilly... But overall I had a good day with DH.. I just got done eating dinner and I made pan fried chicken breasts, long grain rice and corn... Dinner was yummy....


----------



## tallybee

wannabeprego said:


> @Chatty, Good luck with your business plans!!! I hope you are very success and that everything goes great for you hun!!! :flower:
> 
> @Tally, I hope you enjoy your meal and have a lovely weekend!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I just got done with being very upset and crying my eyes out... That staffing agency job that I mentioned to you girls a few days ago, the girl never called me back so I am guessing that she went with another person for the job, which i could guess is because the commute would of been very far from where I live, but that is just a guess from me.... Who the hell knows:growlmad:
> 
> So than yesterday I got a call back from a job I applied to earlier in the day for an administrative job with a different staffing agency that looked pretty good and was close to home but I missed the ladies call so I called her back and spoke to her a little earlier today, and basically she told me that I had to many gaps in employment, and that their staffing agency had some prestigous award that they had to uphold for quality and that she had over 100 resumes for her job... so I tried to explain my gaps in employment, most of it is due to me relocating several times from different states over the years, and also because I went back to college to complete my BA degree.. etc... Well long story short she told me that in this area I wouldnt be able to find work with the gaps in my employment and that if she had a more "entry level' job she would keep me in mind for it,But oh yeah she said I have alot of good skills in my background... So here is what pissed me off...
> -First of all why did you waste my time to call me back about the job before you reveiwed my resume and saw the gaps in my employment??? Just so you could upset me and make me feel like shit maybe??
> -Secondly keeping my resume for a more entry level job, meanwhile the job i applied to doesnt require any degree at all??? I have my friggen bachelors degree for goodness sakes lady...
> 
> So than after i get off the phone with the bitch I get all upset because I think about all of the mistakes i have made over the years and how i could of done alot of things differently, and how I have this BA degree now that wracked me up about 35k in debt and the degree isnt doing jack shit for me now to help me get a job since the shit economy is in the crapper.. I completed my BA degree in human resources (HR)12/2010 with a 4.0 GPA by the way which doesnt mean shit with the horrible way things are now.. I once had high hopes of graduating and getting a job in the field of HR, but that dream faded when I realized that I am in competition with hundreds of other people in the HR field and my chances of getting a job like that are slim to none. Than i think about how I cant even get pregnant and that isnt even working out for me and how tuff our finances have been... So the tears start flowing and I remember how frustrating and tiring and horrid it is looking for a job.. and man oh man am I ever running on empty from dealing with this shit, the entire time I have moved to this state a little over a year ago it has been hell for me from working horrid shit jobs to even finding our house and moving. I swear I have been cursed with some bad vodoo or something... FU**!!!!
> 
> It sucks huge hairy ball$$ girls, but I am trying to pull myself together and not let that bitch ruin my day.. I have managed to stop crying now at least....But it is so hard not to feel hopeless and get depressed dealing with everything day after day... It is hard to stay positive and put a smile back on your face every day...

Thanks :) We had a wonderful time!

I am so sorry to hear about the shitty luck you've been having with jobs. I know it won't be any consolation, but really it is the economy and not you. So many people are applying for so few jobs, it's really tough so please try not to take it personally.... as hard as it is :hugs:



wannabeprego said:


> @Heramys, thank you for being so sweet hun!! :flower:
> 
> I am feeling much better now since DH, me and our dog went hiking on some trails around this very pretty lake in a state park close to our house yesterday afternoon. It was a sunny lovely day in the 50's which is almost unheard of for this time of the year here and our dog absolutely loved it.. she always gets so excited exploring on all of the trails.. We saw a bunch of people riding horse back as well, the horses were very pretty, and than we made the mistake of hiking down a horse trail, and man was there alot of horse shit on the trail, my dog almost tried to eat the horse's poop but i yelled at her and stopped her just in the nick of time..Ewww.. I love dogs but they can be really gross at times... LOL...:haha:There are apparently alot of beavers around the lake, we saw a tree that was half eaten through with beaver teeth marks on it.. Another nice thing is when it is warm you can rent a canoe and go paddling around the lake...:flower:

I am relieves to see you feeling better about things :)

And yea dogs are gross at times :haha:

The hiking trails and scenery around there sound beautiful :)



ababytogether said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on lately just I am feeling really low with last months head mess
> 
> To top it off AF has arrived a week early something that again has never happened, I don't know what to think anymore, did I have a miscarriage but didn't realise as was so early, even though got a positive frer or was it simply my body messing around with me
> 
> Hubbie is now on fertiliaid, stopped well man to try this and he is originally due to go for another SA at being of march but he would have only been taking the new tablets for a month so don't know whether to still go ahead and see if it has made a difference or if it is worse
> 
> To top it off all I see is newborn babies and pregnant ladies it's driving me mad
> 
> I know there a lot worse ppl off than me and I do understand that I just needed to rant
> 
> Sorry xxxxx

Don't be sorry! We understand how horribly tough it can be :hugs:

I hope the fertilaid leads to your sticky :bfp:




sapphire1 said:


> Ooh Chatty, how exciting! Wish you all the best for your business plans :)
> 
> Happy Anniversary Tally! Hope you're having a lovely weekend.
> 
> :hugs: Aw wannabe, I just want to come and give you a big hug. You've got so much to worry about at the moment. I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> :hugs: ababytogether. I'm sorry you're feeling low. The body does strange things sometimes, makes no sense. I hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> I've been low today too. I wish I could just forget about the MC and move on. Instead, I keep thinking that I should be more than half way through my pregnancy by now and would have had my 20 wk scan. Didn't help when I saw my friend's 20 wk scan on fb, even though I'm obviously pleased for her. Got another dodgy month this month. I am on CD7 and DH goes back to Scotland on Monday am, he'll be away for my fertile time again. :growlmad: No point wasting the preseed and softcups, I'll just count it as a dud month.

Thanks hunni :)

:hugs: Aw hun I can't imagine how hard that must be seeing your friend's scan and all. :hug:

And it must be so frustrating your DH having to be away at completely the wrong times in your cycle :(

I hope things look up soon :hugs:

Well - we had a great time out for our anniversary dinner, though possibly a couple too many margaritas... :lol:

Went to the friends house party yesterday evening, spent half the time holding their beautiful 3 month old girl who had woken up grumpy and cross but then fell asleep on me...... How much did that inflame my broodiness.........

Not much else to report really....

:dust:


----------



## clare79

hi everyone, i dont post on here much now, as most of you know my dh vr was a sucess then it healed back over after only 5 months. we have decided to go down the route of ivf/icsi now. we are egg- sharing for reduced ivf/icsi. had our first consultation appointment on the 9th feb, i had scans which looked at my ovaries which were normal and a amh blood test which came back today as 28.42 which we were told was also normal. our next appointment is on 29th feb, this will be a counselling session ( as were are egg- sharing) and more bloods. 
consultant hopes that if everything is ok we should start injections in april time :)... he has reccommended just one embryo transfer but we have decided to go for 2 embryos.

im sending lots of :dust: and :hugs::hugs: to you all.. lets have some 2012 bfp'sxxx


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks everyone

Doesn't help that my good friend has told me she is pregnant and is due the same day as I would have had I been pregnant

Didn't think it would hurt me but it has, I wish her all then best but am so upset

2nd one of my friends due on exact same days as each other and same day as I could have been

Maybe it just isn't meant to be for us...but I just need to know now...


----------



## clare79

ababytogether said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Doesn't help that my good friend has told me she is pregnant and is due the same day as I would have had I been pregnant
> 
> Didn't think it would hurt me but it has, I wish her all then best but am so upset
> 
> 2nd one of my friends due on exact same days as each other and same day as I could have been
> 
> Maybe it just isn't meant to be for us...but I just need to know now...

Aw Hun I can understand how you feeling. My sister in law and friend are both about 10 weeks pregnant now and I just keep wishing and hoping that out turn will come. We are trying our last option now as our vr wasn't successful:( we can only afford to try ivf once. just keep thinking positive and it will help you to relax. Have you tried preseed and softcups?? Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

clare79 said:


> hi everyone, i dont post on here much now, as most of you know my dh vr was a sucess then it healed back over after only 5 months. we have decided to go down the route of ivf/icsi now. we are egg- sharing for reduced ivf/icsi. had our first consultation appointment on the 9th feb, i had scans which looked at my ovaries which were normal and a amh blood test which came back today as 28.42 which we were told was also normal. our next appointment is on 29th feb, this will be a counselling session ( as were are egg- sharing) and more bloods.
> consultant hopes that if everything is ok we should start injections in april time :)... he has reccommended just one embryo transfer but we have decided to go for 2 embryos.
> 
> im sending lots of :dust: and :hugs::hugs: to you all.. lets have some 2012 bfp'sxxx

Good luck with the IVF.. I hope you finally get your BFP!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Good-Luck-181589924.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, The :witch: arrived today.. But i am okay with it and I pretty much expected it!!!

I did get some good news though and I have a job interview wednesday with a staffing agency for an admin job processing mortgage paper work. it is a temp to perm position and the commute is pretty good as well. If everything goes as it should i will be going back to work this thursday. I really hope that it is going to be a nice place to work and that i will like it there!!

Something ironic though is that this is the same lady and staffing agency that made me upset last week where I cried after i got off the phone with her, because she said I had gaps in employment and that i wouldnt be able to find work... etc...:wacko:. I am over it though if the end result is a good job for me in the end!!!

The only thing is that i might have to postpone the surgery because when you are new at a job it is sometimes hard to take any time off in the beginning, but I will see how it is when I get there. I have been stressed out and anxious though worrying about paying for the surgery with just our tax return $$ and with only DH's income. We have been pretty tight $$ wise and i really needed to get back to work ASAP. So I will be able to save up money faster when I am working full time and pay for the surgery easier, i also will be able to afford IUI when we are ready to take that step as well. I will keep you girls updated about the surgery though. :winkwink: I would feel a little sad if I had to postpone the surgery in a way but I know that waiting will make things alot easier on me and DH and take my anxiety and stress level down alot as well because to be honest with you girls I have been freaking out lately about our finances!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Sorry the witch got you wannabe. Really hope you get the job!

Good luck Clare, I hope everything goes smoothly.

Hope you're starting to feel a little better ababytogether.

Urgh, I need to sort myself out. My friend had her gorgeous baby last night. She got pregnant the month I started TTC. Spent most of last night crying :blush: Daren't tell DH, he thinks I'm nuts already :nope:


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> clare79 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, i dont post on here much now, as most of you know my dh vr was a sucess then it healed back over after only 5 months. we have decided to go down the route of ivf/icsi now. we are egg- sharing for reduced ivf/icsi. had our first consultation appointment on the 9th feb, i had scans which looked at my ovaries which were normal and a amh blood test which came back today as 28.42 which we were told was also normal. our next appointment is on 29th feb, this will be a counselling session ( as were are egg- sharing) and more bloods.
> consultant hopes that if everything is ok we should start injections in april time :)... he has reccommended just one embryo transfer but we have decided to go for 2 embryos.
> 
> im sending lots of :dust: and :hugs::hugs: to you all.. lets have some 2012 bfp'sxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the IVF.. I hope you finally get your BFP!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Good-Luck-181589924.gifClick to expand...

thank you xx


----------



## clare79

wannabeprego said:


> AFM, The :witch: arrived today.. But i am okay with it and I pretty much expected it!!!
> 
> I did get some good news though and I have a job interview wednesday with a staffing agency for an admin job processing mortgage paper work. it is a temp to perm position and the commute is pretty good as well. If everything goes as it should i will be going back to work this thursday. I really hope that it is going to be a nice place to work and that i will like it there!!
> 
> Something ironic though is that this is the same lady and staffing agency that made me upset last week where I cried after i got off the phone with her, because she said I had gaps in employment and that i wouldnt be able to find work... etc...:wacko:. I am over it though if the end result is a good job for me in the end!!!
> 
> The only thing is that i might have to postpone the surgery because when you are new at a job it is sometimes hard to take any time off in the beginning, but I will see how it is when I get there. I have been stressed out and anxious though worrying about paying for the surgery with just our tax return $$ and with only DH's income. We have been pretty tight $$ wise and i really needed to get back to work ASAP. So I will be able to save up money faster when I am working full time and pay for the surgery easier, i also will be able to afford IUI when we are ready to take that step as well. I will keep you girls updated about the surgery though. :winkwink: I would feel a little sad if I had to postpone the surgery in a way but I know that waiting will make things alot easier on me and DH and take my anxiety and stress level down alot as well because to be honest with you girls I have been freaking out lately about our finances!!!

sorry :witch: got you hun
great news about job, good luck xx


----------



## clare79

sapphire1 said:


> Sorry the witch got you wannabe. Really hope you get the job!
> 
> Good luck Clare, I hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Hope you're starting to feel a little better ababytogether.
> 
> Urgh, I need to sort myself out. My friend had her gorgeous baby last night. She got pregnant the month I started TTC. Spent most of last night crying :blush: Daren't tell DH, he thinks I'm nuts already :nope:

i totally understand how you feeling hun, my friend fell pregnant and had her baby 2 weeks ago and we were trying at same time, and my sister-in-law and another friend are both pregnant too.. dont get me wrong im really happy for them but just want it to be me too . xx


----------



## Heramys

Good luck Clare! FX

Wannabep: FX for you too you get the job!

Sapphire: I totally understand. I feel like that too and I don't think my OH understands me as he's saying "just stay positive"... so feel a bit lonely in this :(


----------



## nicoley

so ladies i got my bfp yesterday...wanted to post in here to let yas know...dont give up!!


----------



## Heramys

Congratulations!!!!! :) good luck with your pregnancy!! How exciting :)


----------



## wannabeprego

nicoley said:


> so ladies i got my bfp yesterday...wanted to post in here to let yas know...dont give up!!

Congrats again on your BFP hun!!!! :happydance::happydance: I also said congrats on your HPT testing thread as well earlier!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/congratsbfp-2.gif

How long were you trying after the VR before you got your BFP?? Did you do anything different this month to get your BFP?? What was your OH's SA counts like??? Thanks for giving us girls some hope that it can still happen for us!!!:winkwink:


----------



## nicoley

We did nothing Different and my oh refused to do a sa because he felt that we would be blessed if it's gods will...so that was difficult and hard on me...so he has his reversal April 13 2011... So we starting trying end of may June I believe...


----------



## shelly_t

Arrrrgghhh!!

Booked the VR yesterday with Duncan Harriss!! Scared now and sick with worrying about whether we have done the right thing and chose the right surgeon!! Cant believe its really happening after over a year of talking about it........


----------



## shelly_t

And just noticed a post about VR'S healing back over--arrggghhh--is this common? we werent planning on trying the second we are able we just planning on planning at the minute (palpitations)


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi my lovely ladies!!! Well I just got home from my interview at the staffing agency and it went really great!!! I mostly had to fill out paperwork for direct deposit and taxes and an application for employment. And long story short... WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! I got the job and I will start tomorrow with a 9 to5 shift.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am just so excited and happy right now, I have been doing a little happy dance all afternoon!!! :cloud9:

I am going to try to focus on saving up as much $$ as I can right now to pay for future fertility treatments, (IUI). It will be so nice having a little extra $$ again to be able to do stuff with DH again. it has been tuff just living off of DH's income alone. I also wont be stressed about paying for the surgery I need either when I was just having to rely on the tax return alone to pay for it before. I am going to see how things go with the new job tomorrow to decide on whether or not i will need to post pone the surgery for sure or not. I want to see how their training program is and how they feel about anyone taking anytime off in the first 90 days of employment, because in the first 90 days you are working as a temp for the staffing agency and than after that if you do a good job you can get hired on as a permanent employee. So i also have to keep that factor in mind if i like the job i will need to make sure i am working hard and that i have good attendance so I get hired on permanently with the company. I reallly hope that it will be a nice place to work and that I am going to like the job!! Wish me luck for my first day of work tomorrow girls!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@ShellyT, Good luck with the upcoming VR!!! :flower: I hope that your OH has a quick recovery and tons of :spermy: after!!! 

It has been over 2 years since my DH's VR and he is still making :spermy: and he hasnt had a problem with scarring back over yet, so I know that doesnt happen to every man that gets a VR, although I know a few girls on the thread unfortunatly had this problem happen to them. I am not sure what factor contributes to this or if there is any way to know if it will happen to your guy or not though??? Sorry I couldnt be more helpful...


----------



## Katiebird

Hi Ladies

Would you mind of I joined you? I have just done three IVF transfers which ended in BFN's so my hubby went and had his VR done last week so we can try the good old fashioned way now instead. He has the orginal Vasectomy done just under 10 years ago and he has 4 children to his ex wife (I adore his kids and we get on really well) but now we want one (or two) or our own.

I am in Australia and we were first advised to try IVF first instead of a reversal but now we have done the reversal and are putting IVF on the back burner for awhile. The surgeon was able to reconnect both sides and now we are just waiting to see if it worked! Fingers crossed.

Hubby is only a week post surgery so still recovering. How long did you guys have to wait before you could start trying? We have been advised to wait 4 weeks. At the moment he is still so sore there is no problem waiting......haha.

Anyway I will start reading back through this thread to get to know you all.

Nicoley - congrats on your *BFP*!!


----------



## chattyB

Katiebird - welcome to the group! I hope your hubby is recovering well. Fxd for a quick BFP!

Wannabe - congratulations for your new job! That's great news :)

Nicoley - Wooohooo! You've done it! Huge congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## wannabeprego

Katiebird said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Would you mind of I joined you? I have just done three IVF transfers which ended in BFN's so my hubby went and had his VR done last week so we can try the good old fashioned way now instead. He has the orginal Vasectomy done just under 10 years ago and he has 4 children to his ex wife (I adore his kids and we get on really well) but now we want one (or two) or our own.
> 
> I am in Australia and we were first advised to try IVF first instead of a reversal but now we have done the reversal and are putting IVF on the back burner for awhile. The surgeon was able to reconnect both sides and now we are just waiting to see if it worked! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hubby is only a week post surgery so still recovering. How long did you guys have to wait before you could start trying? We have been advised to wait 4 weeks. At the moment he is still so sore there is no problem waiting......haha.
> 
> Anyway I will start reading back through this thread to get to know you all.
> 
> Nicoley - congrats on your *BFP*!!

Welcome to the group!!!:flower: I hope the VR was a success and that you and hubby have alot of :spermy:!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/JR-APPLEBEARS-welcome-1.jpg


----------



## clare79

nicoley said:


> so ladies i got my bfp yesterday...wanted to post in here to let yas know...dont give up!!

congratulations on your bfp :happydance:


----------



## clare79

Katiebird said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Would you mind of I joined you? I have just done three IVF transfers which ended in BFN's so my hubby went and had his VR done last week so we can try the good old fashioned way now instead. He has the orginal Vasectomy done just under 10 years ago and he has 4 children to his ex wife (I adore his kids and we get on really well) but now we want one (or two) or our own.
> 
> I am in Australia and we were first advised to try IVF first instead of a reversal but now we have done the reversal and are putting IVF on the back burner for awhile. The surgeon was able to reconnect both sides and now we are just waiting to see if it worked! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hubby is only a week post surgery so still recovering. How long did you guys have to wait before you could start trying? We have been advised to wait 4 weeks. At the moment he is still so sore there is no problem waiting......haha.
> 
> Anyway I will start reading back through this thread to get to know you all.
> 
> Nicoley - congrats on your *BFP*!!

welcome to the group, hope you get your bfp soon. xx


----------



## tallybee

clare79 said:


> hi everyone, i dont post on here much now, as most of you know my dh vr was a sucess then it healed back over after only 5 months. we have decided to go down the route of ivf/icsi now. we are egg- sharing for reduced ivf/icsi. had our first consultation appointment on the 9th feb, i had scans which looked at my ovaries which were normal and a amh blood test which came back today as 28.42 which we were told was also normal. our next appointment is on 29th feb, this will be a counselling session ( as were are egg- sharing) and more bloods.
> consultant hopes that if everything is ok we should start injections in april time :)... he has reccommended just one embryo transfer but we have decided to go for 2 embryos.
> 
> im sending lots of :dust: and :hugs::hugs: to you all.. lets have some 2012 bfp'sxxx

I'm glad things are moving forward with your treatments, and that your scans and bloods have come back normal :)



ababytogether said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Doesn't help that my good friend has told me she is pregnant and is due the same day as I would have had I been pregnant
> 
> Didn't think it would hurt me but it has, I wish her all then best but am so upset
> 
> 2nd one of my friends due on exact same days as each other and same day as I could have been
> 
> Maybe it just isn't meant to be for us...but I just need to know now...

:hugs: Waiting and not knowing if it'll happen is the toughest thing... I have everything crossed for you that your time will come :hugs:



wannabeprego said:


> AFM, The :witch: arrived today.. But i am okay with it and I pretty much expected it!!!
> 
> I did get some good news though and I have a job interview wednesday with a staffing agency for an admin job processing mortgage paper work. it is a temp to perm position and the commute is pretty good as well. If everything goes as it should i will be going back to work this thursday. I really hope that it is going to be a nice place to work and that i will like it there!!
> 
> Something ironic though is that this is the same lady and staffing agency that made me upset last week where I cried after i got off the phone with her, because she said I had gaps in employment and that i wouldnt be able to find work... etc...:wacko:. I am over it though if the end result is a good job for me in the end!!!
> 
> The only thing is that i might have to postpone the surgery because when you are new at a job it is sometimes hard to take any time off in the beginning, but I will see how it is when I get there. I have been stressed out and anxious though worrying about paying for the surgery with just our tax return $$ and with only DH's income. We have been pretty tight $$ wise and i really needed to get back to work ASAP. So I will be able to save up money faster when I am working full time and pay for the surgery easier, i also will be able to afford IUI when we are ready to take that step as well. I will keep you girls updated about the surgery though. :winkwink: I would feel a little sad if I had to postpone the surgery in a way but I know that waiting will make things alot easier on me and DH and take my anxiety and stress level down alot as well because to be honest with you girls I have been freaking out lately about our finances!!!

Sorry the witch got you! 



sapphire1 said:


> Sorry the witch got you wannabe. Really hope you get the job!
> 
> Good luck Clare, I hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Hope you're starting to feel a little better ababytogether.
> 
> Urgh, I need to sort myself out. My friend had her gorgeous baby last night. She got pregnant the month I started TTC. Spent most of last night crying :blush: Daren't tell DH, he thinks I'm nuts already :nope:

:hugs: It's totally normal to get emotional and feel upset when we see others getting what we so want :hugs: Let yourself get the emotion out hon. Husbands can think what they like.... (mine thinks I'm mad too :blush::lol:)



nicoley said:


> so ladies i got my bfp yesterday...wanted to post in here to let yas know...dont give up!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


shelly_t said:


> Arrrrgghhh!!
> 
> Booked the VR yesterday with Duncan Harriss!! Scared now and sick with worrying about whether we have done the right thing and chose the right surgeon!! Cant believe its really happening after over a year of talking about it........

I have never heard anyone say bad about Duncan Harriss! Lots of people have had great results with him! :thumbup::thumbup:



shelly_t said:


> And just noticed a post about VR'S healing back over--arrggghhh--is this common? we werent planning on trying the second we are able we just planning on planning at the minute (palpitations)

It can happen - not sure how common though :/



wannabeprego said:


> Hi my lovely ladies!!! Well I just got home from my interview at the staffing agency and it went really great!!! I mostly had to fill out paperwork for direct deposit and taxes and an application for employment. And long story short... WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! I got the job and I will start tomorrow with a 9 to5 shift.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am just so excited and happy right now, I have been doing a little happy dance all afternoon!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I am going to try to focus on saving up as much $$ as I can right now to pay for future fertility treatments, (IUI). It will be so nice having a little extra $$ again to be able to do stuff with DH again. it has been tuff just living off of DH's income alone. I also wont be stressed about paying for the surgery I need either when I was just having to rely on the tax return alone to pay for it before. I am going to see how things go with the new job tomorrow to decide on whether or not i will need to post pone the surgery for sure or not. I want to see how their training program is and how they feel about anyone taking anytime off in the first 90 days of employment, because in the first 90 days you are working as a temp for the staffing agency and than after that if you do a good job you can get hired on as a permanent employee. So i also have to keep that factor in mind if i like the job i will need to make sure i am working hard and that i have good attendance so I get hired on permanently with the company. I reallly hope that it will be a nice place to work and that I am going to like the job!! Wish me luck for my first day of work tomorrow girls!!! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Great news about the job!! I hope it doesn't mess up the plans for treatment too badly!



Katiebird said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Would you mind of I joined you? I have just done three IVF transfers which ended in BFN's so my hubby went and had his VR done last week so we can try the good old fashioned way now instead. He has the orginal Vasectomy done just under 10 years ago and he has 4 children to his ex wife (I adore his kids and we get on really well) but now we want one (or two) or our own.
> 
> I am in Australia and we were first advised to try IVF first instead of a reversal but now we have done the reversal and are putting IVF on the back burner for awhile. The surgeon was able to reconnect both sides and now we are just waiting to see if it worked! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hubby is only a week post surgery so still recovering. How long did you guys have to wait before you could start trying? We have been advised to wait 4 weeks. At the moment he is still so sore there is no problem waiting......haha.
> 
> Anyway I will start reading back through this thread to get to know you all.
> 
> Nicoley - congrats on your *BFP*!!

:wave:

Welcome to the group! I am glad your man's surgery has gone smoothly!

I think we were told to wait 3 weeks post surgery to :sex: but obvs it'd depend how well he's healing :)



AFM - DH 'deposited' his latest sample at the hospital lab yesterday morning, we should have results next week. Not holding my breath for any improvement :( but hey ho......

:flower::dust::flower:


----------



## ababytogether

Welcome to the group Katie

Nicoley well done on your BFP

Wannabe well done on your job

Am feeling better today 

Good luck everyone, I've got everything crossed for us all x


----------



## chattyB

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop by to say hi!

Had a VERY busy week so far! My smaller pony has now gone out on loan to a lovely local family - in crossing my fingers that it all works out as its SO much easier just having one to muck out etc every day (not to mention cheaper!). I have discovered eBay selling!! I had 2 saddles going mouldy in the garage so I bought them in, cleaned them up, took photos and put them on eBay on a buy-it-now .... They both sold within 2 days and I now find myself £650 richer :). I've now got the bug and the kids are scared to stand still for too long for fear that I'll spruce them up, grab the camera and list them in an auction lol. 
We're buying our new wardrobes for our bedroom this weekend too YAY!!!!

AFM .... 7dpo today and trying so hard not to symptom spot - I've been feeling really really tired for the past few days, had a little brownish CM on 5dpo and my bbs have been so sore I could quite happily cut them off and eBay them too ;). It's probably more a symptom of increased stress (coursework etc) and maybe too much caffeine rather than pregnancy symptoms but still - cant help but dream! It's been an odd cycle so far as I Ov'd 2 days later than normal. AF due on Sunday (if Ov'd on time) but not really expecting her til Tuesday now. I'll let you all know what happens.

Good luck ladies! I haven't been on here as much recently but I've been keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## tallybee

ababytogether said:


> Welcome to the group Katie
> 
> Nicoley well done on your BFP
> 
> Wannabe well done on your job
> 
> Am feeling better today
> 
> Good luck everyone, I've got everything crossed for us all x

I'm glad you are feeling better :hugs:



chattyB said:


> Hi ladies, thought I'd pop by to say hi!
> 
> Had a VERY busy week so far! My smaller pony has now gone out on loan to a lovely local family - in crossing my fingers that it all works out as its SO much easier just having one to muck out etc every day (not to mention cheaper!). I have discovered eBay selling!! I had 2 saddles going mouldy in the garage so I bought them in, cleaned them up, took photos and put them on eBay on a buy-it-now .... They both sold within 2 days and I now find myself £650 richer :). I've now got the bug and the kids are scared to stand still for too long for fear that I'll spruce them up, grab the camera and list them in an auction lol.
> We're buying our new wardrobes for our bedroom this weekend too YAY!!!!
> 
> AFM .... 7dpo today and trying so hard not to symptom spot - I've been feeling really really tired for the past few days, had a little brownish CM on 5dpo and my bbs have been so sore I could quite happily cut them off and eBay them too ;). It's probably more a symptom of increased stress (coursework etc) and maybe too much caffeine rather than pregnancy symptoms but still - cant help but dream! It's been an odd cycle so far as I Ov'd 2 days later than normal. AF due on Sunday (if Ov'd on time) but not really expecting her til Tuesday now. I'll let you all know what happens.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I haven't been on here as much recently but I've been keeping you all in my thoughts.

:haha: at your new-found ebay bug! It's addictive isn't it!

Enjoy the clothes shopping :D

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Woo, lots to catch up on!

Congrats Nicoley! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Welcome Katiebird, FX the op is a success :D

Well done wannabe! Hope the job is going well.

Hope the SA results come back good Tally, will have everything crossed for you.

Lots of :dust: to everyone. Sounding promising Chatty :D


----------



## Katiebird

Thanks for the welcome girls :flower:

I have been trying to read back over the tread (man it's long!! haha). It looks like there have been a fair few people get there BFPs on here. That gives me some hope.

Do you think it makes a big difference to the result the longer it has been since the original vasectomy? Or is it more other factors or just luck of the draw? Its been just under 10 years since hubby had his and I'm worried that will effect the result?

How often do you guys do a SA? I think our first one is at 10 weeks. I soooooooo hope there is something there. I really don't want to have to do IVF again, I hated it :sad2:

Sorry for all the questions!!

x


----------



## sapphire1

I don't think 10 years is too bad, there's people who have successful VRs whose Vs were15+ years ago. My DH's V was 6 years before the VR, ours was successful - Holly is a VR baby, we're trying for VR baby #2. 

We've only done one SA, 3 months post op. I really want to get another to see what his numbers are like, he only had one tube reattached. Been TTC 9 months, but did get a bfp a few months ago so know there must be some swimmers present. It's been over 2 years since VR now.


----------



## nicoley

I just got my bfp and my hubbies was 10 yrs old... he had his reversal April 13 2011..and he refused any sa...which was difficult but easier at the same time..I would of liked to know while we were trying if we were working with something but not fretting about "oh my word they said you had a count why aren't we getting pregnant " was nice too...so it's possible...good luck with everything


----------



## Katiebird

Thanks so much girls for giving me hope. After IVF not working have been feeling a bit down so hoping the VR is the way to go for us.

Congrats on your VR bubbas. Nicoley - hope you have a great 9 months and Sapphire I hope bubba number 2 comes along for you soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I hope that everyone is enjoying their weekend so far. :flower:

So the job is going good so far for the most part, my first day was thursday of last week and I was surprised at first because i thought they hired me to do an administrative job dealing with closings on mortgages. But when I got there that wasnt the job that they had me doing. So i was really confused for the first part of the day:wacko:... So what i will be doing is recruiting appraisers for the company as my primary function. They wanted someone with an HR background and that was why they selected my resume as their number 1 choice out of the 7 resumes they got from the staffing agency. I eventually will be learning other HR type related duties because the girl I am training with is pregnant and will need me to cover for her when she goes out on maternity leave. She is the supervisor for the appraisers and handles their onboarding process, gets them set up in the system, and helps them with any issues that they might be having, she also does payroll, and runs reports, so eventually I am going to be doing recruiting and all of the other things she does as well. One good thing is that I am getting recruiting experience and I dont currently have that work experience so that will help me in the future. :thumbup:

The people i work for are both very nice. I really like girl that is training me and we get along really well, i feel like we are old friends and that we have known eachother for years!!! The company is a very laid back place to work, I can go to lunch and break when I want, and I have a choice of either a hour or half an hour lunch. I also can choose my shift that I work. The majority of the time once I am fully trained I will be working independently which is nice, I dont like being micro managed, so that is a plus for me that I wont be at this job. I also can work an earlier shift if i want to, so overall I like the job, i do think it could be boring at times but that is always the case with most jobs eventually... 

Yesterday DH and me went shopping at these outlet malls and for the most part we had a good day, Until the car ride home and I started feeling really sick. I threw up in a shopping bag on the drive home, and than spent the first half of the night sitting on the bathroom floor throwing up in the toilet, at one point it got so bad i was sitting on the toilet with diareah and throwing up in shopping bags at the same time... At one point i didnt think i was ever going to be able to stop throwing up, I felt like I was going to pass out a few times because i was so weak... i was so tired but I couldnt fall asleep because I kept getting sick...I think i had a fever too, because I was shivering and so cold, I had the space heater on in the bedroom on high and DH said it was burning up hot in there, but I couldnt get warm, and I had a bucket with shopping bags next to the bed in case I couldnt make it to the bathroom in time... Eventually I stopped throwing up and was able to go to sleep, But man it was horrible, i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. I weighed myself this morning and I literally lost 5 pounds in one day. 

i think i got food poisoning, but the weird thing is that DH ate almost the same thing as me and he was perfectly fine...:shrug: This morning I feel like a zombie that had the life sucked out of them. I am trying to drink plenty of fluids and I started to nibble on some fresh fruit even though I am scared to eat right now... Good lord girls, it was horrible!!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe, I hope you feel better soon. Sounds horrible! I'm glad your job is going well :)


----------



## chattyB

Oh no! I hope you're feeling better soon wannabe! That just sounds awful :(. So glad you're job is going well too!

I'm 9dpo today and (against my better judgement) tested with an IC this afternoon .... I thought I saw a feint line within the time limit, then dismissed it as "line eye". I could see it - then I couldn't - then I could blah blah. After 5 minutes of torturing myself, I called myself all the names under the sun and left it on the countertop in the bathroom. I looked later (stupid cow alert) and low and behold ... A line. Not sure if it's pale pink or grey but it's a very pretty line none the less ;)

I'm chalking it up as an evap and will test again on Tuesday if AF hasn't arrived by then.

I've passed one of my courses too! My diploma certificate arrived today and I'm officially a "Baby Massage Instructor" YAY! Looking forwards to getting my first course up and running in the not to distant future!

My youngest "baby" isn't well at the moment :(. We ended up at A&E on Friday with an earache and temperature. She'd been up during the night on Thursday night in pain. Turns out she has a middle ear infection which has perforated her ear drum :(. She's on antibiotics now and starting to feel better, it isn't as painful because the pressure released when her eardrum popped. Dr said it will heal within 6 weeks but she has to wear ear plugs in the shower to keep it dry. I feel so bad for them when they're ill - she's been so brave.

Hope you ladies have had a great weekend!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!!! :hugs: i am feeling better today, I have been drinking plenty of fluids, ate some fruit and just had some oatmeal and i kept it all down so I think I will be back to my old self soon. I was hoping to be back to 100% for work tomorrow since i am net at the job and i cant afford to miss any work right now. 

@Chatty, good luck to you hun, i hope the test is your BFP and not just some nasty evap!! :dust: :dust: I hope your child feels better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Heramys

@ wannabe: sounds horrible! Hope you feel a lot better today!

@ chatty: hope it's your turn this time! :flower:

I just felt like sharing this. Feel so down. So OH was over and I seem to ovulate and then again (??). Anyway fertile friend got my ovu date to CD 17 due to thermal shift, however it's just a dotted line so they're not quite sure. It's been a very funny ovulation for me with a lot of symptoms. Dull cramps to mild cramps which hasn't gone away completely at all. dizziness, nausea, veiny breasts and you name it. so I actually (stupid me) got my hopes up a bit. 

It turns up that I had brownish discharge today and pms cramps. On CD 25. I normally do that before my period that usually turns up at CD 26-28. That means I've got a very short luteal phase which wouldn't let any embryo the chance of implant before my body decides to do a progesterone drop. :cry:

And all my symptoms, due to my high FSH, seem to point to that my body is working overtime to try and produce an eggy. This is not looking good at all :nope:

Also I ate Primrose Oil from CD1 to CD 12 something and I do believe it made me ovulate later than I have in the past. I'm just worried that I'm out with this TTC before we even got the chance to start properly.


----------



## trynitey

Okay, I'm ready to officially join. This is the first cycle since DH's VR. He had his VR on January 23rd - 1yr and 3mos from his Vasectomy. I think I'm ovulating today, so I guess I'm officially in the 2ww.


----------



## sapphire1

Wannabe, hope you're all better now.

FX it's a real line Chatty, I'm all excited for you! :D I hope LO gets better soon, poor thing.

:hugs: Heramys. Sorry you're feeling down. There are things you can do to improve a short luteal phase. I can't remember which supplements it is, but I'm sure one of the other girls knows. 

Welcome trynitey! FX that your first 2ww is a successful one!


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello all!! I know I joined the group and went MIA. I have just been busy busy. Not much to report on though. I wish I did, but nothing is happening. 

I just want to congratulate those who got their BFP! Jobs! and all the other wonderful things happening. I hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: ArmyWifeCarli!


----------



## wannabeprego

trynitey said:


> Okay, I'm ready to officially join. This is the first cycle since DH's VR. He had his VR on January 23rd - 1yr and 3mos from his Vasectomy. I think I'm ovulating today, so I guess I'm officially in the 2ww.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomemnopStarbabygirl06.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> Hello all!! I know I joined the group and went MIA. I have just been busy busy. Not much to report on though. I wish I did, but nothing is happening.
> 
> I just want to congratulate those who got their BFP! Jobs! and all the other wonderful things happening. I hope everyone has a wonderful week!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome_back-1.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome-back-4-1.png


----------



## chattyB

Hey ladies, I hope you're all well!

I have no idea whats going on with me this cycle! AF was due on Sunday (so 2 days late) BUT I Ov'd 2 days later than normal on cd15 instead of cd13 ... so based on that, I figured AF would show today. Nada, zero, zilch so far. My bbs are still killing me which is a little unusual as they usually start getting sore around 3dpo and are fine again at 9/10dpo as progesterone starts dropping (AF starts 12dpo). I've tested a few times with ICs, all eye squinters, "there's a line, no there's not, maybe there is, naaah there's not", FRER was the same and written off as an indent.

SO, AF is late, tests inconclusive. I'm keeping everything crossed that this is my month but I think I know deep down that I'm not pregnant, just having an "off" cycle. Ill keep you guys posted either way tho'. If AF is still MIA next Monday, I'll pop to the Drs and have some blood work.

Babydust to all!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh Chatty, I reckon this is it! A lot of bfps start off as line squinters, especially if implantation is late. I read that it's quite possible to only get a clear bfp at 21dpo, just due to the normal variations in hcg. 5 weeks preggo hcg starts at 20iu, and that would only just get picked up on early hpts. Got everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all well!
> 
> I have no idea whats going on with me this cycle! AF was due on Sunday (so 2 days late) BUT I Ov'd 2 days later than normal on cd15 instead of cd13 ... so based on that, I figured AF would show today. Nada, zero, zilch so far. My bbs are still killing me which is a little unusual as they usually start getting sore around 3dpo and are fine again at 9/10dpo as progesterone starts dropping (AF starts 12dpo). I've tested a few times with ICs, all eye squinters, "there's a line, no there's not, maybe there is, naaah there's not", FRER was the same and written off as an indent.
> 
> SO, AF is late, tests inconclusive. I'm keeping everything crossed that this is my month but I think I know deep down that I'm not pregnant, just having an "off" cycle. Ill keep you guys posted either way tho'. If AF is still MIA next Monday, I'll pop to the Drs and have some blood work.
> 
> Babydust to all!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/goodluck_1.gif

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/lucky_animated.gif


----------



## Katiebird

*Chatty* - wow that all sounds very positive!! I have everything crossed for you. I hope you get your BFP!! 

*Heramys* - Hope you are feeling a bit better now hun. Hopefully you are just having an off cycle and will be back in the swing of things next month? I think its Vitamin B6 that might help with luteal phase.

*trynitey* - Hello :flower: I'm new too 

We are just about to start trying. Hubby's reversal was two weeks ago so he is feeling much better now. Our doctors said we should wait until 4 weeks but I don't think we can wait that long and I have read so many other people saying their doctor only said two weeks and they still got their BFPs. SA will be done in about 8 weeks time, I hope it worked! I really don't want to have to do IVF again :nope:

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Katie, Our VR DR told us to wait 2 weeks before we had sex too, and that was hard enough waiting that long...:blush: Me and DH kind of messed around a little before the full 2 weeks was up, LOL...:blush: That does seem kind of long... :shrug:

Good luck, I hope your DH has lots of :spermy: and that you can get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Katiebird

*Wannabepreggo* - oh it's been soooooo hard waiting!! haha. I am suprised we lasted this long, well we wouldn't have if it was just up to my hubby but I wanted to make sure we at least waited the two weeks everyone else gets told. 

How is your journey to get your BFP going? I have been trying to read back in the thread to catch up on everyone and who is who and how long etc but it's such a long thread!! haha


----------



## chattyB

Maybe we should all do a quick VRWags members update (to make it easier for newbies without having to trawl through 350 pages lol)

I'll start!

I'm 35, from Scotland, my hubby had his VR last June after a 13 year vasectomy. I have 3 children (girl of 17, boy of 12, girl of 9) and 3 step children (boy of 20, girl of 17, boy of 14). Hubby and I have been together for 7 years and married for nearly 3. I'm in the process of starting my own business as a doula and teaching baby massage classes and prenatal yoga classes. My cycles tend to be a pretty regular 25 days with Ov on cd13 .... apart from this cycle of course (there's always one right? Lol). I'm sure the others will be along soon to tell you about themselves too.

I'm no closer guessing what's happening this cycle. No AF this morning, IC test is still maybe, maybe not (but whatever's there isn't getting any darker/more clear), bbs still sore but hard to judge whether they're the same or not as sore as yesterday lol ... must stop pressing them haha, soreness could be caused by self inflicted trauma. I havent had the "I know I'm pregnant" feelings that ive had with my last pregnancies tho - definately dont feel pregnant. Time will tell I suppose!

I now have wardrobes in the bedroom too! I spent Monday eve building 5 wardrobes single handed (hubby away on business). They're looking pretty good, loads of space for clothes I'm hoping won't even fit me in 6 months ;). It's all change with the horses too! My little one has gone out on loan to a lovely family so I've just got the one to sort out everyday (HUGE difference time wise) ... So I've decided to move her to a farm closer to home! We move on Saturday. I'm excited but dreading the move, I've collected so much horsey stuff for her over the years it's insane! I think I might have to hire a van for the day. The new farm is only a 2 minute drive away from home whereas the old yard was a 20 minute drive ... I'll be able to see the new farm from my upstairs windows! :)

So a busy busy week for me all round!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, sounds lovely Chatty :)

I think we were told to wait 4 weeks post op, which I could have managed. DH couldn't though, he had a 'wet dream' way before that! :rofl:

I'll go next! I'm 31, and DH had his VR in Dec 2009, 6 years after his V. They were only able to reattach one side, but it didn't seem to matter - Holly was born in Dec 2010, just over a year since VR. I have a 14 year old stepdaughter, but apart from Holly have no other children of my own. We started TTC #2 in June 2011, and on the 6th cycle I got a bfp. Sadly, I went on to miscarry at 10 weeks. Am on cycle 3 post miscarriage, just about to start the 2ww :)


----------



## nicoley

hey i am 34 and hubby had reversal april 2011 after 10 yr old vasectomy...both sides attached fine but hubby would not go and do any sa...frustrating yuppers...however we just got our bfp on feb 21 so we are over the moon... praying all is well and this baby is a sticky one...


----------



## nicoley

oh and i have a almost 17 year old girl and a 11 yr old boy..and we are also foster parents to a 19 month old boy..


----------



## CMo

Hey guys not been on for a while so I'll introduce myself again.

I'm Claire and I'm 30. DH had his VR in march 2011 after a whopping 20 years. Our chances weren't great but thought any chance is better than none cos I'm desperate for a baby, DH already has 3 grown up kids.

First and only SA showed no sperm present which to be honest was expected. I've got him on the wellman conception again just I case it makes a difference. Just in the process of saving for a new house this year then onto icsi next year if no wee miracles by then.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## chattyB

Quick update! The witch flew in through the night so back to cd1 for me. Feel better knowing where I am in my cycle now. :)


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: sorry the witch got you Chatty.

Hi CMo, I hope the wellman make a difference :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Sorry the witch arrived chatty :hugs: how cruel it is when our bodies play tricks!

Good idea on the recap of where we all are:

I'm 29, DH is 40. He had the VR, well 2 years ago in May, 9 years after the original op. Only one side could be reattached.

I have a boy and a girl, who will soon be 8 and 6, and 2 stepsons soon to be 15 and 11. 

Well the SA results we've had have been poor... just got the ones from last week back today and whilst still not in the 'normal' range, there has been some improvement, most noticeably in the overall numbers.

They've helpfully included the previous results on the same sheet which is great for comparison!

Gonna be discussing things when DH gets home - I'd been considering getting the implant again if the results were any worse than before (AF debilitates me when off B.C.)

xx
 



Attached Files:







SA March 2012 (2).jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sapphire1

Good news that the SA results have improved Tally. Had you been doing anything different since the last SA? I think we will get another SA done if I haven't conceived after a year, just to see what it's looking like. When they only have one tube you can't help but be a bit paranoid!


----------



## CMo

Thanks sapphire we figured nothing ventured nothing gained!

Tally so glad your sa has improved. We should really have another one done as we've only had one done 12 weeks after op but I really couldn't face the disappointment again. It took the wind right out my sails last time x


----------



## Katiebird

Thanks for all the updates girls. Much easier then reading back through all the pages :)

Sorry the witch got you *chatty*. Hopefully your cycle will be back to normal this month and hopefully your get your BFP.

Good to hear the SA has improved a bit for you *Tallybee* - at least it's moving in the right direction. Fingers crossed for you.

We ahh......cleared the pipes for the first time last night. Two weeks after hubby's op. He said he didn't feel any different. Should he feel different? I have ready people saying their hubby did which has me worried! Oh well.....shall just have to wait and see. First SA will be in 8 weeks for us. 

I can't rememeber if I posted my details before or not. I am 30, hubby 42 and his orginal vasectomy was 9.5 years ago, probably close to 10. I am a step mum to his four children ranging from 9 to 18 and I love them to bits. Would you believe in the 5 years we have been together I have never met their mother. She refuses to acknowledge I exist! We did one round of IVF in Nov and then two more transfers (one in Jan and one in Feb) which didn't work. so hubby had the VR so we could try that way instead. I have never been pregnant before so here's hoping I can actually fall pregnant!! 

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## sapphire1

Don't worry Katiebird, my DH didn't feel any different after VR either, and ours worked :) I really hope the VR works for you too.

Ex wives are a funny breed. My SD lives with me, but her mum barely acknowledges my existence. I have met her a few times though, usually with stony silence on her part :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Tally, I am so glad that your SA numbers have improved !!! :thumbup:

@Chatty, i am so sorry that the evil :witch: got you hun.. big hugs to you.. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Katiebird said:


> *Wannabepreggo* - oh it's been soooooo hard waiting!! haha. I am suprised we lasted this long, well we wouldn't have if it was just up to my hubby but I wanted to make sure we at least waited the two weeks everyone else gets told.
> 
> How is your journey to get your BFP going? I have been trying to read back in the thread to catch up on everyone and who is who and how long etc but it's such a long thread!! haha

My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed back in October 2009. I didnt get pregnant after 2 plus years so i went through every infertility test under the sun and DH has had 2 SA's done. My signature explains the tests that I have done and the second SA results, we did have some small improvement with the 2cnd SA and I think it was because DH was on vitamins to help with his numbers. Fast forward to where I am today and I need to have a hysteroscopy done to remove a polyp in my uterus and I decided to go ahead with a lap at the same time to see if my second tube could get unblock, because it might be blocked. I have postponed the surgery for now though because I am woking at a new job and I didnt want to take any time off just yet. I have to do the surgery before i can move forward with IUI which will be me and DH's next choice. So for now I am just going to work and save up some $$ to help pay for the surgery and for the IUI...


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> Good news that the SA results have improved Tally. Had you been doing anything different since the last SA? I think we will get another SA done if I haven't conceived after a year, just to see what it's looking like. When they only have one tube you can't help but be a bit paranoid!

Thanks :) Nope, nothing different since before... I know what you mean about the one tube thing, I worry about it too!



CMo said:


> Thanks sapphire we figured nothing ventured nothing gained!
> 
> Tally so glad your sa has improved. We should really have another one done as we've only had one done 12 weeks after op but I really couldn't face the disappointment again. It took the wind right out my sails last time x

Thanks... and :hugs: 



Katiebird said:


> Thanks for all the updates girls. Much easier then reading back through all the pages :)
> 
> Sorry the witch got you *chatty*. Hopefully your cycle will be back to normal this month and hopefully your get your BFP.
> 
> Good to hear the SA has improved a bit for you *Tallybee* - at least it's moving in the right direction. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> We ahh......cleared the pipes for the first time last night. Two weeks after hubby's op. He said he didn't feel any different. Should he feel different? I have ready people saying their hubby did which has me worried! Oh well.....shall just have to wait and see. First SA will be in 8 weeks for us.
> 
> I can't rememeber if I posted my details before or not. I am 30, hubby 42 and his orginal vasectomy was 9.5 years ago, probably close to 10. I am a step mum to his four children ranging from 9 to 18 and I love them to bits. *Would you believe in the 5 years we have been together I have never met their mother. She refuses to acknowledge I exist!* We did one round of IVF in Nov and then two more transfers (one in Jan and one in Feb) which didn't work. so hubby had the VR so we could try that way instead. I have never been pregnant before so here's hoping I can actually fall pregnant!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!

I can believe it... exes are completely bonkers. 3 years I've been with DH and it's the same - his ex won't meet me. She's an incredibly bitter woman... 

DH has finally stood up and said he wants the boys to come over the 1st and 3rd Friday of each month, and stay over till the Saturday afternoon. They also came last weekend. Unfortunately S doesn't want to come this time...who knows why, but maybe we'll find something out from J later. J is old enough to make his own mind up, but S is still young enough to be affected by the bullcrap their mum spouts (J told DH last weekend that she says all sorts of things in front of them :nope: slagging their dad off in front of them... nice, classy... :dohh:)

Oh and to answer your Q, I don't think it's necessary for it to feel different after the op! 

:dust:

xx


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi everyone! I haven't been on for weeks, I have had nothing new to report at all, but I have read over everything and seems like there's been a lot of activity on the thread lately!
Welcome to the two new girls :) Katie, I am also in Australia, I think we are the only two from Oz on here :) Whereabouts are you located? I'm in Melbourne:)
I am currently cd21 (7dpo) .. We are going to go for a sa when/if af shows up next week, I am curious to know if there's anything there!
Exes are nut jobs, I agree .. lol .. I have a 19 year old step daughter who I am very close to and I always tried to be nice to her mother .. not sure why they always hate us even when we're nice to them! lol
I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

I must be going mad, as the improvement in DH's SA is making me want to pee on sticks again...... :blush:

:lol:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted here in a while. So here is our story:

I am 35 DH is 36 and he had a 7 year old vasectomy. The VR was Dec 2011 and we had couple of IUI but were told the only way to get prego was invitro with ICSI. I also have PCOS. We are saving our money for the procedure since our insurance doesn't cover it. We are going for another SA next week and hoping the numbers are much better. Yes ex's are awful. DH has a set of twins (boy and girl) and she is a witch. The kids play sports so we get to see her all the time, she is still bitter since DH has moved on. 
Good luck to all of us!! Hoping 2012 is our year!!


----------



## Heramys

I'm 36 and OH is 43 and had his reversal January 16th, 2012 done by Duncan Harriss in Nottingham, so this is ttc cycle #2 coming up :) 

Well my OH's ex forced him into a vasectomy even though she was 40 at the time and pretty much not that many fertile years left and she's got 2 kids already. He was 34 (I think) at the time... Her way of controlling him not wanting to run away with a younger woman who would like to have children :growlmad:



> I must be going mad, as the improvement in DH's SA is making me want to pee on sticks again......

 :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies hope your all well.

I'm feeling very positive today, not about baby making but I'm taking control of my life or my body again! New gym and weight watchers membership purchased today. It's actually disgusting how much weight I've put on since I got married in sept! Time to get back some control! Need to get the body back into shape so I'm in tip top form for when the time comes to be a yummy mummy! Wish me luck lol


----------



## Katiebird

Thanks for all the updates ladies :flower: Let's hope we all get some BFPs soon.

*CMo* - oh I'm the same. I have decided this week I really need to get back into the exercise and eating well. I have put on 10 kg in the last year. Through a combination of grieving (I lost someone close to me), wedded bliss and IVF medication and being too scared to exercise during parts of the IVF cycle. Now that I am not doing IVF for the moment and just TTC naturally I have no excuse. I am just going to watch what i'm eating, cut back on the carbs a little bit and portion sizes (I eat really well just HUGE amounts because I LOVE food) and up the exercise. Here's hoping we can both get back on track. Good luck with the WW, I did that years ago and it was brilliant.

I found another site that had LOADS of VR threads and stories and LOADS of BFPs so I have been stalking that site too (But have yet to post). Its nice to know it does work for some people though. Gives me hope.


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Sorry haven't posted for a while

Welcome to the group newbies

I am 34, dh 35 had a vr in jan 2011 after 4 years since original op, SA test in may resulted in 16.9 million sperm present so op was a success but no motility...SA in sept revealed a drop in count with 11% motility :) but he didn't ejaculate for 2 weeks as we thought it was better not doing so only to be told it isn't...so we are just waiting for his next appointment for his next SA test which will be some time this month

I am either 9dpo or 6dpo depending what my body decides to do this month, last month I came on at 23 days :(

Not doing any testing at all for ovulation just making sure we dtd every 2 days over 3 weeks which will cover us I hope

Good luck to you all xxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck with the weight loss girls! I really ought to lose weight, but I'm too lazy lol.

Aw Tally :hugs:

The witch got me a week early :nope: I've had enough of TTC now! Bloody miscarriage has made my cycles all crazy.

:dust: to all!


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: sapphire 

Well tested this morning and :bfn: of course! :dohh:

xx


----------



## chattyB

Well I haven't a clue what's going on with me just now! I'm cd8 today and have really sore bbs - I don't get sore bbs til the day after Ov and this tends to last til the day or two before AF starts. Cd7 would be insanely early for me to Ov- I only finished AF on cd4 and usually Ov on cd12/13. Time will tell, AF will start 5/6 days earlier than expected if I have Ovd yesterday. I'll do a few OPKs from cd10/11 to see if I'm just going bonkers and haven't Ovd yet.

Nowt as strange as the female body eh?


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Well I haven't a clue what's going on with me just now! I'm cd8 today and have really sore bbs - I don't get sore bbs til the day after Ov and this tends to last til the day or two before AF starts. Cd7 would be insanely early for me to Ov- I only finished AF on cd4 and usually Ov on cd12/13. Time will tell, AF will start 5/6 days earlier than expected if I have Ovd yesterday. I'll do a few OPKs from cd10/11 to see if I'm just going bonkers and haven't Ovd yet.
> 
> *Nowt as strange as the female body eh?*

:hugs: You are not wrong!

I'm still not sure if my body really did go haywire when we started TTC, due to stressing etc, or if it was just me noticing it so much more. 

I hope it all settles for you!

xx


----------



## Msmaw

Hi, I'm very new here!! 

I'm looking for advice as there seems to be a lot more people in the same boat as me which I really didn't imagine!! 
My partner and I have been together for a year. We are both divorced and I have two boys. I am 26 and he is 35. He was married for 16years and had a son in 2004 who was born with cerebal palsy. Shortly afterwards his wife fell pregnant with another son who was born in 2006. It was decided very quickly that as their first child had very high needs and needed constant care that he would have a vasectomy to prevent any further children as the pregnancy had been accidental. This was given while their second son was just months old, they were both exhausted and their were no questions asked or counselling given, once the circumstances were explained, the op was performed within weeks. Very sadly, their first child passed away shortly before his 4th birthday. My partner has deeply regretted having the vasectomy, he was only 29 at the time and his situation was terribly stressful. He did not even think about the possibility of losing a child and we are now hoping it will be possible for us to start a family together. 
I would be grateful to here of others experiences and any advice on whether this would be available on the NHS? We visited the GP recently who has referred my partner but we don't think the procedure if offered in our area....


----------



## tallybee

Msmaw said:


> Hi, I'm very new here!!
> 
> I'm looking for advice as there seems to be a lot more people in the same boat as me which I really didn't imagine!!
> My partner and I have been together for a year. We are both divorced and I have two boys. I am 26 and he is 35. He was married for 16years and had a son in 2004 who was born with cerebal palsy. Shortly afterwards his wife fell pregnant with another son who was born in 2006. It was decided very quickly that as their first child had very high needs and needed constant care that he would have a vasectomy to prevent any further children as the pregnancy had been accidental. This was given while their second son was just months old, they were both exhausted and their were no questions asked or counselling given, once the circumstances were explained, the op was performed within weeks. Very sadly, their first child passed away shortly before his 4th birthday. My partner has deeply regretted having the vasectomy, he was only 29 at the time and his situation was terribly stressful. He did not even think about the possibility of losing a child and we are now hoping it will be possible for us to start a family together.
> I would be grateful to here of others experiences and any advice on whether this would be available on the NHS? We visited the GP recently who has referred my partner but we don't think the procedure if offered in our area....

Hi and welcome!

I am sorry your partner had such a stressful situation. IMO it's so wrong that permanent procedures are given to people particularly in such circumstances, so quickly and without any counselling at all ... unfortunately it seems to be too often :flower:

Sorry hun but I've not heard of anyone getting a reversal on the NHS. Costs privately seem to be £2000-£3000 depending on the hospital/surgeon (we paid roughly £2000 at a place in Glasgow). The ladies on here have highly recommended a Dr. Harriss (in Nottingham if I remember right). It's worth doing research before committing! Success rates vary with time since the original vasectomy, the man's age and such as well as the surgeon's expertise and technique. (Reading your post, your man is still relatively young and it's been 6 years since his vasectomy? Sounds good to me, there've been successes at far longer timescales and older men :flower:)

All the best :hugs:


----------



## catnip7500

So happy to have found you all! You can call me Cat, I am 31, dh is 35. We have 3 children together- 11, 10, & 4. Dh got the V in 2008 but started discussing another baby in 2010. He got his VR 9 days ago! He has a follow up 9 April. 
Congrats to those with their post-VR bfps and blessings to the rest of us!

Cat


----------



## tallybee

:wave: Welcome Cat! Glad you've found the group. It's kept me sane!

All the best with the recovery and beyond :D

xx

AFM, :witch: not arrived, I do feel premenstrual though... I don't hold any hope this month lol.

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## Heramys

Msmaw said:


> Hi, I'm very new here!!
> 
> I'm looking for advice as there seems to be a lot more people in the same boat as me which I really didn't imagine!!
> My partner and I have been together for a year. We are both divorced and I have two boys. I am 26 and he is 35. He was married for 16years and had a son in 2004 who was born with cerebal palsy. Shortly afterwards his wife fell pregnant with another son who was born in 2006. It was decided very quickly that as their first child had very high needs and needed constant care that he would have a vasectomy to prevent any further children as the pregnancy had been accidental. This was given while their second son was just months old, they were both exhausted and their were no questions asked or counselling given, once the circumstances were explained, the op was performed within weeks. Very sadly, their first child passed away shortly before his 4th birthday. My partner has deeply regretted having the vasectomy, he was only 29 at the time and his situation was terribly stressful. He did not even think about the possibility of losing a child and we are now hoping it will be possible for us to start a family together.
> I would be grateful to here of others experiences and any advice on whether this would be available on the NHS? We visited the GP recently who has referred my partner but we don't think the procedure if offered in our area....

so sorry to hear about his situation :hugs:

To have the reversal done with better chances, it should be an experienced surgeon who does these procedures all the time. I'm not sure the surgeons at NHS are? 
We used Dr. Harriss on the BMI, Nottingham the 16th of January this year. Staff and Dr. Harriss was wonderful. The SA is planned somewhere in April so we don't know the result yet. Live_in_hope has also used Dr. Harriss and they got pregnant after 3 months (if I remember correctly) and I think someone else here also has used him. We paid £1950. 
https://www.yourvasectomyreversal.co.uk

Best of luck with your decision! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Heramys

Hi Cat :wave:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome MsMaw and Cat :wave:

Our surgeon was Dr Dawson in Hartlepool, we paid just under £3000, but he seems to have reduced his prices now. I have a post VR baby, and have gotten pregnant again subsequently (but MC) so I definitely recommend him!

Blimey, all our cycles seem to be crazy at the moment! FX the witch stays away Tally :dust:

I've had a right old week. DH is away at work and I got a phonecall from SD's school, to say she is suicidal and has been self harming :nope: I have taken her to the dr, and we are just waiting for her to be referred to the adolescent mental health team. DH is devastated. That was the same day the witch arrived, talk about a day from hell!


----------



## Heramys

sapphire1 said:


> Welcome MsMaw and Cat :wave:
> 
> Our surgeon was Dr Dawson in Hartlepool, we paid just under £3000, but he seems to have reduced his prices now. I have a post VR baby, and have gotten pregnant again subsequently (but MC) so I definitely recommend him!
> 
> Blimey, all our cycles seem to be crazy at the moment! FX the witch stays away Tally :dust:
> 
> I've had a right old week. DH is away at work and I got a phonecall from SD's school, to say she is suicidal and has been self harming :nope: I have taken her to the dr, and we are just waiting for her to be referred to the adolescent mental health team. DH is devastated. That was the same day the witch arrived, talk about a day from hell!

Oh - we were choosing between Dr Dawson and Dr Harriss :) 

Bloody h - that's horrible news Sapphire! :nope: 
Hope she will get the help she needs!


----------



## chattyB

We went with Dr Harris too! Highly recommended.

Tally - FXd the witch stays away!
Sapphire - So sorry to hear of your SD :(. I hope she's ok. Sorry the witch arrived.

AFM - I woke this morning at possibly 4dpo (if I'd actually Ovd) to pink coloured CM when I wiped. Trying not to think too much into it as a) if I did Ov, it was MEGA early and b) if the one time we managed to BD was successful - surely IB at 4dpo is way too early? 

I'm ready to scrap this cycle already! Much too confusing for my tiny brain to fathom.

I'll keep you all posted anyhow - no doubt I'll be posting a "feel so stupid now, I've just Ovd on cd13" later this week lol.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks girls, bitchy :witch: came mid morning... :grr: lol.

Sapphire, I am sorry to hear about your SD :hugs: I hope she gets the right help fast :hugs:

Chatty, I hope these symptoms settle into something resembling normality for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## Heramys

chattyB said:


> We went with Dr Harris too! Highly recommended.
> 
> Tally - FXd the witch stays away!
> Sapphire - So sorry to hear of your SD :(. I hope she's ok. Sorry the witch arrived.
> 
> AFM - I woke this morning at possibly 4dpo (if I'd actually Ovd) to pink coloured CM when I wiped. Trying not to think too much into it as a) if I did Ov, it was MEGA early and b) if the one time we managed to BD was successful - surely IB at 4dpo is way too early?
> 
> I'm ready to scrap this cycle already! Much too confusing for my tiny brain to fathom.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted anyhow - no doubt I'll be posting a "feel so stupid now, I've just Ovd on cd13" later this week lol.

OH - Fingers X :flower:

by the way - everytime I try to look at your chart I'm only ending up staring at my own chart - very confusing :blush:


----------



## Heramys

tallybee said:


> Thanks girls, bitchy :witch: came mid morning... :grr: lol.

sorry that the witch got you :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## nicoley

At 8 dpo after hubby and I bs...i had a bit of spotting then at 13 dpo got my bfp...hope this is a good sign for you chatty...


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Sorry I havent been around much, my new job has been keeping me super busy and when I do get home from work in the afternoons alot of the time I am too tired to post on here. I am trying to silently stalk and keep up with you lovely girls best as I can even though I dont always have time to comment. 

A warm welcome to all of the new girls!!! :flower:

To be honest I dont hardly ever think about TTC at all much these days, I didnt use any OPKs at all this month. Even though me and DH did have :sex: during my fertile window, since I ususally OV pretty regular each month I kind of already know when I will be OV'ing for the most part. But until I am ready to do the surgery I think I am going to just focus on work and saving as much money as I can for my eventual surgery and IUI costs. I did have a crazy dream that I got this blazing dark pink BFP and I broke down and tested but of course I only saw a faint line, which I of course dont trust since I always have a tendency to get those annoying faint lines, I dont think it means anything at all though since it is early still and it was one of the crap dollar store tests. :dohh:

Some how for now i have managed to shut off my desires to have a baby.. I think i just got tired of being depressed and the emotional strain that is involved with LTTC. For now I have somehow found a way to be alright with not having a baby. Work has been keeping me busy so it makes it alot easier to do than when I wasnt working and had more time on my hands to obsess. Plus for the most part I like my job and I am still in a learning phase so it keeps my mind busy. I have been successfully recruiting new hires and had several get hired on with the company and I have an upcoming interview scheduled for a potential new hire next week and some resumes and samples of work coming in as well hopefully this coming week. So things are rolling along really great, and I think my coworker and I will be able to reach our goal of getting 11 new hires on with the company by the end of the month. 

I think I am doing a pretty good job and that I might just have a natural talent for recruting. I am feeling good about it because recruting was always an area of HR that I wanted to try working in and if I stay at this company for a few years and get some good recuriting work experience I can most likely move onto a bigger staffing agency that would pay even higher wages down the road. It is great work experience for my BA degree in the field of HR management as well. So I am finally feeling like things in my life are getting better than they have been in a really long time. Things have been very stressful for me and DH since we moved to the new state and house that we live in now for about 1 year and 8 plus months. I am glad to finally be feeling better about our finances and happier for the first time in a long time. :thumbup:

I am now somehow able to tolerate the endless pregnancy announcements and new born baby pics on my FB, and even my coworker's huge baby belly that I see every day doesnt even phase me anymore. Somehow I have accepted my situation for what it is for the time being, and by making sure I save up my $$ I will be preparing to jump back on the emotional roller coaster with the surgery and infertility treatments when I am ready to give a go all over again in the future. :thumbup:

I hope that all of you lovely girls are having a great weekend!! Good luck and baby dust to all of the girls that are in their 2WW right now waiting on the :witch: to arrive... Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!! :af::af::af: :dust::dust::dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/2464246wtqey44u15.gif


----------



## Heramys

Wonderful news about your job! :thumbup:

I suppose a job helps you not think about it too much. I totally broke down in a nervous negative heap a month ago. Didn't want to go to school, couldn't force myself to study at home, just felt miserable. It did NOT help being at home, reading about baby making, success stories and non-success stories. Just made me over analyzing the situation. Now I'm trying to not to do that. It's working better but I still feel tendencies.. :blush:

I hope this job will make you relax enough to gather your strength for your next step in your journey. :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Heramys said:


> Wonderful news about your job! :thumbup:
> 
> I suppose a job helps you not think about it too much. I totally broke down in a nervous negative heap a month ago. Didn't want to go to school, couldn't force myself to study at home, just felt miserable. It did NOT help being at home, reading about baby making, success stories and non-success stories. Just made me over analyzing the situation. Now I'm trying to not to do that. It's working better but I still feel tendencies.. :blush:
> 
> I hope this job will make you relax enough to gather your strength for your next step in your journey. :flower:

Thanks Heramys...:hugs: It took me TTC for over 2 years before I got to this place where I was some how okay with the cards I had been dealt and not having a baby "right now"... but it was hard, and I went through hell along the way. I am now preparing for the next step of our journey which will be surgery for me before we can do IUI, so I am just working and saving up as much money as I can in the meantime. :thumbup:

i can still feel the obsessing creeping up on me too... there is always that glimmer of hope in the 2WW.... but I am now trying to be realistic with myself so that when AF crashes the party I dont get all depressed and devastated like so many times before....


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: wannabe. I'm glad your job is going well, and you are able to take some focus away from TTC.

:hugs: Tally, I'm sorry the witch got you.

FX that your crazy cycle is the one Chatty! :dust:

Heramys, I've been there too. I can't help but feel slightly ridiculous, as I've already been blessed with a VR baby. 

I've decided to give up proper TTC and switch to NTNP, TTC is taking up all my energy and thoughts. There's so much going on at the mo, it needs to take a back seat.


----------



## Msmaw

Thanks for all the welcomes!!
It really is a huge relief to be able to talk about this to people who understand. I know my first two pregnancies with my ex husband were so simply done, literally 1st month of trying, so I am finding this quite hard! Im finding people elsewhere to be very judgemental in that we both already have children and should be thankful, and although we really really are, we really want a child together so this group is such a supportive thing to have at this point!!
I have spoken to a lady from vasectomyreversaluk, the surgeon there is john lemberger? anyone heard of him?? Its a clinic in Nottingham and is £2100 all in. they have a 4-6week waiting list. 
I do live only a few miles from Hartlepool tho so am wondering if this would be a better option? how long have people usually had to wait after deciding where to go?

thanks again for all your lovely words xx


----------



## Msmaw

Just actually contacted the hartlepool clinic, Dr. Dawson! spoke to a lady who was really lovely, waiting list is not long at all and price is now £2495 all in, including samples etc!!
I am worried that this is going to become obsessional for me and im not sure how to stop that from happening.....
xx


----------



## sapphire1

Hehe, I'm afraid ttc is rather obsessional! Dr Dawson is a lovely bloke, and the other staff are great too. He has a great success rate as well :thumbup:


----------



## littlelou6

Msmaw said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes!!
> It really is a huge relief to be able to talk about this to people who understand. I know my first two pregnancies with my ex husband were so simply done, literally 1st month of trying, so I am finding this quite hard! Im finding people elsewhere to be very judgemental in that we both already have children and should be thankful, and although we really really are, we really want a child together so this group is such a supportive thing to have at this point!!
> I have spoken to a lady from vasectomyreversaluk, the surgeon there is john lemberger? anyone heard of him?? Its a clinic in Nottingham and is £2100 all in. they have a 4-6week waiting list.
> I do live only a few miles from Hartlepool tho so am wondering if this would be a better option? how long have people usually had to wait after deciding where to go?
> 
> thanks again for all your lovely words xx

Hi welcome to the group..... i dont normally post in here as my fiance's VR was unsuccessful but just wanted to say we had dr Lemberger, he was very nice but the aftercare wasn't great, i phoned and left messages with his secretary to say it wasn't successful and she said he would call back to talk about our next options or advice and we never heard back from him!! was quite hard to deal with at the time as we didn't have a clue as what would happen next etc, thank god for baby and bump otherwise i would still be none the wiser. Good luck in your journey :flower: x x


----------



## tallybee

Congrats Nicoley! 

Wannabe I'm glad your new job is keeping you busy and is going well :) 

Sapphire yea I think the obsessive stage gets us all for a while. It's so draining though :hugs:

Msmaw, I don't think I can give any advice on not getting that obsessive thing, I certainly got it bad :blush:

I understand completely what you're saying about people judging and thinking we should be content with the family we already have. It happens a lot... One of many reasons this group is invaluable as we understand what each other are going through car more than most people could :friends: 

You're doing right by researching surgeons before going ahead as the experience and success rates seem to vary a lot. Like Lou we found aftercare lacking, they seemed to lose interest once they had our money...

:dust: everyone xx


----------



## nicoley

Ty tallybee


----------



## Janie66

Hi
can anyone answer asap, how long should a Semen sample hang around before finally tested in lab, my OH has just had his new SA results back and are even worse than the 2010 tests, looking at them, hes almost sterile!!! It stated at top print off tests collected 09/03/2012 10:15 Recived 09/03/2012 11:18, does this mean they waited till 11:18 until they tested the sample??? we cannnot work why his results have got so low,he had one in 2010, which was a much much higher results, Im so confused why its got worse after Ive had him on pre conception vits for men, extra zinc and maca too, only thing is but he is still smoking, which he was in 2010 results too tho, which Ive told him hes to STOP NOW, we had a bit of a arguement over it this morning :(, god Im so fed up with TTC, my age is against me too with all this. anyway, anyone, can you enlighten me how soon a sample should be tested to get accurate results? what the protocol with semen samples in labs? any advice tips etc heres his latest results, but i am wondering is they are correct.:cry:

volume 3.8
sperm count 4
total motility 3
progressive motility <1


----------



## Heramys

Sorry I don't know. :shrug: But my advice is that you should call the clinic and ask what this means. After all - they're the medical professionals so they should tell you what this means if you ask. :hugs:


----------



## Heramys

So last cycle was a mess with late ovulation and loads of weird symptoms after that. Stopped taking EPO and decreased my dose of vitC. Added B6 100mg and Q10 200 mg to hopefully ovulate a bit earlier as I normally have done that in the past. 
So hubby booked flight tickets to get over here on Wednesday 23.30 when my CD 13 is. Yesterday I got a +OPK --> on CD 11 :wacko: 
So he's now re-scheduled his flight to this afternoon - please please tell me we're not missing it! :growlmad:

Anyway they seem to work.. :dohh:

Jeanie66 - I just thought of this: have him on Q10 on at least 300 mg/day. Healthspan has a good price on them and no Soy in them either. VitC should be high about 800 mg / day. Q10 is the energy needed to create sperm and vitC helps them not to aggregate as well as it is an antioxidant. As he is a smoker he really needs all the antioxidants he can get. And have him off the booze! I'm trying to get my OH to stop drinking, including that bloody beer or two every now and again! :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Janie, from what my DR's have said with my DH's SA's.. The semen results need to be read within 1 hour, and they need to be kept warm at body temperature well you are trying to get in the sample, in other words the man holds the sample close to his body to keep it warm well he is bringing in the sample,... the man needs to abstain from sex for 3 to 5 days before the SA is done.. I hope that helps.. :hugs:


@Heramys good luck and baby dust to you this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Janie, I think Wannabe and Heramys have said all I could about the SA and how to try and boost it. 

I know it's so tough isn't it hun when the results are shit, and he still smokes and drinks... DH gets stressed about shit results and that makes him want to smoke all the more and have a beer that day. It's so frustrating :hugs: and my DH's worst results ever came when he had been on wellman conception.... :wacko: We've been told they can go up and down by a lot, but I can't make any sense of it tbh.

:flower::hugs::dust:


----------



## catnip7500

I hate to be the downer here, but since this is a VR board obviously your oh had surgery. If his numbers are worse it could be a since of scar tissue at the site blocking the sperm or an indication that he has developed antibodies.


----------



## tallybee

catnip7500 said:


> I hate to be the downer here, but since this is a VR board obviously your oh had surgery. If his numbers are worse it could be a since of scar tissue at the site blocking the sperm or an indication that he has developed antibodies.

It could be hun, but there are all sorts of reasons it could be that aren't too drastic, and could improve again :flower:

DH's 2nd SA was incredibly poor and we were told him having had an injury might have affected it as the body puts more resources into healing than reproduction when it needs to. It improved somewhat the next time then even better the most recent one. He hasn't even been doing anything different.

All we can do is keep positive and keep our blokes as healthy as we can :p

:flow:

:dust:


----------



## chattyB

Phew! What a day! One of "my ladies" is 37+2 and her waters started leaking last night (much excitement!). We've been working all afternoon trying to kick start labour but no joy BUT we did manage to get baby rotated around from posterior (back to back) to LOA. We're off to hospital tomorrow morning for induction unless labour starts naturally tonight. I think tomorrows gonna be a long day ... I KNOW I'll be as broody as hell again by Sunday lol.

We need lots of positive labour thoughts tonight!

Hope you are all doing well .... It'll be our turn one day.


----------



## ababytogether

Chatty I take my hat off to you doing what you are when you want a baby, well done

I am seriously thinking about training as a midwife after watching OBEM, it has made me want to do, however I am not sure whether mentally I would be able to cope with the births that do not go to plan...

Something to think about I suppose I am not getting any younger and I think I may be a little too old to train for one (am 35 in May)


----------



## tallybee

I agree with ababytogether, chatty you must have some strength hun xx


----------



## justmarried

Hi ladies hope your all well! Its cd1 for me today on to cycle 20 now I think, can't keep track its been so long! Anyone no why I can't access bnb from my laptop only my phone? It keeps saying internet explorer cannot connect you. Its been like this for about 2 weeks now. X x x x


----------



## chattyB

Pah! Well my cycle is officially screwed :(. Cd1 for me today ... following a 17 day cycle where I Ovd on cd8. I hadn't even thought about testing that early but low and behold my bbs started their tell tale soreness on cd9 and AF arrived 10/11 days later.

Hubby away from tomorrow until next Sat, so if I Ov early again, we could miss it. FXd it's just a fluke cycle. I plan to use my monitor again this time to see what's going on.

"my lady" is still hanging on to her baby! She went in for induction yesterday morning and has been slowly labouring from yesterday at around 4pm. We were asked to leave last night whilst they kept my lady in the labour ward (she was 2cm when we left). I'd been expecting a call overnight to say "all systems go" but that baby is comfortable and refusing to come!. She's 3cm now with contracts every 7 mins (so no change in contraction patterns) and is now classed as being "in labour" as of 6.45am when they checked her. 

It looks as tho the main part of mothers day will be helping another lady become a new mum :). 

Babydust to all x


----------



## clare79

hello to everyone, i havent posted on here in over a month, went to clinic and got some bad news about egg sharing so i have been quite upset as you could imagine. I didnt have the full medical history for my biological father and so they refused to accept us. 
We have been thinking about gettting dh reversal done again but worried that after just 4 months the same thing could happen again.The last 4 weeks of my life have just seemed to pass by in a blur.

welcome and hello to the new ladies on here.
how is everyone else? 
xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Clare, I'm so sorry about your bad news :nope:

Sorry the witch got you Chatty and justmarried.

I'm trying to NTNP but it's so hard! I've already done 2 opks, can't help myself :haha:


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone!

Clare so sorry to hear the bad news :hugs:

Sorry to hear the :witch: arrived justmarried and chatty. Chatty I hope your cycle gets back to normal. Or even better for :witch: to stay away!

Oooo POAS is a hard habit to break isn't it sapphire! I have banned myself from buying any more sticks to pee on unless AF is actually late... 

xx


----------



## chattyB

I can't believe it - I feel SO stupid. And guilty :(

As you all already know, I've had a pretty messed up cycle - 2nd "AF" within a matter of weeks. I went to the Drs yesterday as this AF is particularly nasty/painful/clotty ... Not normal.

Dr just called with results - HGC of 15. I was pregnant but miscarrying. It all makes sense now :(. 

I had a few faint lines before my "proper" period was due but dismissed them as they were so faint. I started bleeding (albeit lightly) a few days later than expected, sore bbs remained .... Which made me think I'd ovulated early on cd7/8. Then I started bleeding again 10 days later. Thick, clotty, not normal for me at all, I'm usually very light.

I had a quick look at my "symptom list" on my iPhone app ... I had ALL the symptoms. Sore back, tiredness, sore bbs, delayed "period" etc ... and didn't even connect the dots. How could I have been so stupid??

Dr thinks I'd have been 5 weeks based on my previous period with conception around valentines day. The first "period" would have been classed as early pregnancy spotting. 

How the hell did I miss this?? I'm gutted :(


----------



## clare79

chattyB said:


> I can't believe it - I feel SO stupid. And guilty :(
> 
> As you all already know, I've had a pretty messed up cycle - 2nd "AF" within a matter of weeks. I went to the Drs yesterday as this AF is particularly nasty/painful/clotty ... Not normal.
> 
> Dr just called with results - HGC of 15. I was pregnant but miscarrying. It all makes sense now :(.
> 
> I had a few faint lines before my "proper" period was due but dismissed them as they were so faint. I started bleeding (albeit lightly) a few days later than expected, sore bbs remained .... Which made me think I'd ovulated early on cd7/8. Then I started bleeding again 10 days later. Thick, clotty, not normal for me at all, I'm usually very light.
> 
> I had a quick look at my "symptom list" on my iPhone app ... I had ALL the symptoms. Sore back, tiredness, sore bbs, delayed "period" etc ... and didn't even connect the dots. How could I have been so stupid??
> 
> Dr thinks I'd have been 5 weeks based on my previous period with conception around valentines day. The first "period" would have been classed as early pregnancy spotting.
> 
> How the hell did I miss this?? I'm gutted :(

:hugs::hugs: aw chatty im so sorry hun.. 
sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## clare79

ive had some news from clinic, we can egg share. im so excited. 
going to clinic for bloods, and stuff next week.
got to start the pill too next month.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Chatty, I'm so sorry hun. Please don't feel bad that you didn't realise, it wasn't your fault. Sending lots of :hugs: your way x x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Chatty! Sending you big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted in a while, but I needed to vent. We did an SA last week and I called yesterday and asked for the results and I was devastated! There was no sperm present at all :cry: I was in complete shock! I could not believe it! We are saving our money and been trying to get all the costs down and gearing up for invitro to find out that we have no sperm. I was so angry at DH because it had been over 8 days since the last time we bed and he said waiting more days would give us a better chance and he was wrong! I am so angry at him for thinking that way! Now we have to spend more money and do another SA next month. If this comes back again with no sperm I guess my dreams of being a mom will disappear!


----------



## sapphire1

That's good news Clare, hope it all goes well.

:hugs: HappyBunny, I'm so sorry. Are you able to do ICSI if the next SA doesn't improve? Sending lots of GL vibes your way.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you Sapphire, yes if we find sperm we can do ICSI. Also, if we find any we are planning on freezing it just in case. Having a back up frozen vidal will add to the cost of course! If scarring is the issue then I don't know if he is willing to go through the surgery again.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I thought that with ICSI, they retrieve sperm directly from the testes? Freezing is a good idea, I wish we had had some frozen when DH first had the VR. Scarring is what worries me, we couldn't afford to have another VR or IVF if DH's tube scars over.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I hope your next SA shows some improvement huni. Tubal scarring is my worst nightmare. 

I can't remember the name of the procedure .... Something like TESA or PESA - they extract the sperm directly from the testicles. 

:hugs: I hope you're ok Hun, thinking of you.


Claire - that's great news!!


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks Chatty, I knew there was a way of extracting sperm direct.

Hope you're ok today hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcpostvr

happy bunny! i was just having a consult yesterday for ivf this next cycle, and while my hubbys SA after his reversal have had "incredible results" he did mention that even if he had ZERO sperm present, he could just aspirate the sperm and do ICSI. If your doc doesn't do this then GO SOMEWHERE ELSE!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hello beautiful ladies, I had a m/c in January, as you may remember, then last monday my oncologist said i needed to do ivf next cycle if i dont get pg this month, because i need 6 months of chemo as soon as i deliver and if ivf is not successful, then chemo needs to start my the end of april. 
Yesterday, i was 12 dpo.
Yesterday, I woke up grauggy eyed and tested because I had to pee at 5 am, I didn't see a line, so I just went back to bed. We had an appt to begin IVF this next cycle yesterday, so I thought I would glance at the test again just to make sure. And I saw a little something, hardly enough to tell if it was just an evap line. When I did the negative effect on it, nothing showed. So went to doc, thought about it all day, took another one around 6pm, just to see if anything would show, not being fmu, I was not hopeful, but there was def a very LITTLE something there. So OF COURSE, I decided to test again this morning, hoping it would be darker with fmu, BUT it really wasn't much, if any, darker.

So my question is, do you ladies think it is just early, and my line will continue to get darker and darker each day? I have never tested daily like this with an actual positive. (I am a poas addict, but it usually never shows a second line AT ALL) So I'm confused as to how much it should change each day. It's funny how you can give advice all day, but when it's happening to you, you need to hear it!
I guess I was just expecting it to be more of a change this morning??
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8









12 dpo comparison.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6









13 dpo.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 8









12-13 dpo comparison.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chattyB

There's definitely a little "something there" .... But given my recent situation when I dismissed a faint + result as an evap, I'm probably not the best to say if your pics are + or evap. 

I hope this is your sticky bean huni!


----------



## ttcpostvr

outside of the 12 dpo 5am pic. the others were within the 10 min mark, not including the 12 dpo's with the 13 dpo, which were obviously already dried 
(too early for evap line, if within the 10 minute window right?)
ugh! i wish it would have been nice and DARK this morning.


----------



## sapphire1

Hey hun, I definitely see something! Have you tried a FRER? ICs show faint for ages so it might be hard to see progression. I have everything crossed that this is your sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

thanks dear. no i havent tried frer. i think i will go buy some for in the morning. i have to go get a serum hcg tmrw and sunday. so we will see how those turn out. we def need some good news!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: I thought that with ICSI, they retrieve sperm directly from the testes? Freezing is a good idea, I wish we had had some frozen when DH first had the VR. Scarring is what worries me, we couldn't afford to have another VR or IVF if DH's tube scars over.

ICSI is when they inject the sperm directly into the egg. The doctor can obtain the sperm directly from the testes but it will be just as a VR. DH is not to happy about doing it again if scarring is the issue. He hopes next month we will see a result and we are going to freeze some as a back up.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ttcpostvr said:


> happy bunny! i was just having a consult yesterday for ivf this next cycle, and while my hubbys SA after his reversal have had "incredible results" he did mention that even if he had ZERO sperm present, he could just aspirate the sperm and do ICSI. If your doc doesn't do this then GO SOMEWHERE ELSE!

What my Dr said was to have him see his Urologist and he would give us our options. DH is not looking forward to sperm extraction, but he will do it. We are paying for everything ourselves and these precedures are not cheap.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I see lines on those tests. Let's hope the get darker!


----------



## ttcpostvr

dh went to a doctor in oklahoma for a 1500 dollar reversal. his results are GREAT! he was 6 years post vascectomy. maybe an option, if your hubby would be up for doing it again. this doc does it so cheap because he sedates and uses a local anesthetic rather than general anesthesia. dr. david wilson is his name.


----------



## Heramys

I defo see lines!! woo hoo!! :) 

By the way - I've seen people do those things with images on here before - how do you do that?


----------



## ttcpostvr

I took the pics with my smart phone. then chose the option to edit it, then went to the "negative" setting. To get it on here, you have to then email from your smart phone to yourself to retrieve on your computer. 
you can also mess with the color settings on just about any photo editing program on a computer. hope that makes sense. good luck!


----------



## Heramys

Great I'll try that sometime.! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ttcpostvr said:


> dh went to a doctor in oklahoma for a 1500 dollar reversal. his results are GREAT! he was 6 years post vascectomy. maybe an option, if your hubby would be up for doing it again. this doc does it so cheap because he sedates and uses a local anesthetic rather than general anesthesia. dr. david wilson is his name.

We paid $4000 plust the anesthesia was another $700 and the hospital was $2,000. The funny thing was his insurance ended up covering the whole thing and we got our money back. I asked him yesterday if he would do it again and he said no, but he would do anything to have a baby with me so I took that as a yes. Thank you for the name. I'll talk to DH about it.


----------



## tallybee

Hello everyone :wave:



chattyB said:


> I can't believe it - I feel SO stupid. And guilty :(
> 
> As you all already know, I've had a pretty messed up cycle - 2nd "AF" within a matter of weeks. I went to the Drs yesterday as this AF is particularly nasty/painful/clotty ... Not normal.
> 
> Dr just called with results - HGC of 15. I was pregnant but miscarrying. It all makes sense now :(.
> 
> I had a few faint lines before my "proper" period was due but dismissed them as they were so faint. I started bleeding (albeit lightly) a few days later than expected, sore bbs remained .... Which made me think I'd ovulated early on cd7/8. Then I started bleeding again 10 days later. Thick, clotty, not normal for me at all, I'm usually very light.
> 
> I had a quick look at my "symptom list" on my iPhone app ... I had ALL the symptoms. Sore back, tiredness, sore bbs, delayed "period" etc ... and didn't even connect the dots. How could I have been so stupid??
> 
> Dr thinks I'd have been 5 weeks based on my previous period with conception around valentines day. The first "period" would have been classed as early pregnancy spotting.
> 
> How the hell did I miss this?? I'm gutted :(

:hug:

I am so sorry. Please try not to beat yourself up hun. It's not your fault :hugs:



clare79 said:


> ive had some news from clinic, we can egg share. im so excited.
> going to clinic for bloods, and stuff next week.
> got to start the pill too next month.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Brilliant news about the egg sharing!




HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, but I needed to vent. We did an SA last week and I called yesterday and asked for the results and I was devastated! There was no sperm present at all :cry: I was in complete shock! I could not believe it! We are saving our money and been trying to get all the costs down and gearing up for invitro to find out that we have no sperm. I was so angry at DH because it had been over 8 days since the last time we bed and he said waiting more days would give us a better chance and he was wrong! I am so angry at him for thinking that way! Now we have to spend more money and do another SA next month. If this comes back again with no sperm I guess my dreams of being a mom will disappear!

:hugs: sorry hun. I hope next month's results show something positive :hugs:



ttcpostvr said:


> Hello beautiful ladies, I had a m/c in January, as you may remember, then last monday my oncologist said i needed to do ivf next cycle if i dont get pg this month, because i need 6 months of chemo as soon as i deliver and if ivf is not successful, then chemo needs to start my the end of april.
> Yesterday, i was 12 dpo.
> Yesterday, I woke up grauggy eyed and tested because I had to pee at 5 am, I didn't see a line, so I just went back to bed. We had an appt to begin IVF this next cycle yesterday, so I thought I would glance at the test again just to make sure. And I saw a little something, hardly enough to tell if it was just an evap line. When I did the negative effect on it, nothing showed. So went to doc, thought about it all day, took another one around 6pm, just to see if anything would show, not being fmu, I was not hopeful, but there was def a very LITTLE something there. So OF COURSE, I decided to test again this morning, hoping it would be darker with fmu, BUT it really wasn't much, if any, darker.
> 
> So my question is, do you ladies think it is just early, and my line will continue to get darker and darker each day? I have never tested daily like this with an actual positive. (I am a poas addict, but it usually never shows a second line AT ALL) So I'm confused as to how much it should change each day. It's funny how you can give advice all day, but when it's happening to you, you need to hear it!
> I guess I was just expecting it to be more of a change this morning??

FX! It's early, and those cheapies might not show dark till far later on :D



AFM - not sure about if we :sex: at the right time this month, lots of stressful things been happening :( and I've not been tracking properly anyway. But there's a chance we did so FX!

:dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

hey ladies, just thought I would post a pic from this mornings test. Tell me what you think! I'm going to go ahead and repost a couple of the others so we can compare easier.

Thanks!

Man, I hope this is for real. I go for my serum hcg today. She said at 4 weeks, it needs to be at least 100. Fx'd!!!
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7









13 dpo.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7









14 dpo 7a negative effect.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6









14 dpo 7a original pic.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sapphire1

There's definite lines there!! I don't even have to squint lol. Good luck hun, looking forward to an update :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

whew! good. it's nice to hear someone else tell me that! as i'm sure you know how it is, sometimes we want something so bad, it's hard to know if it's real or not (example, pregnancy symptoms for every cycle I WASN't pregnant!) lol


----------



## sapphire1

:haha: I get phantom pregnancy symptoms every month too. Those lines are definitely there though :)


----------



## chattyB

Looking good huni! I definitely see a line there. Fxd this is it!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I see them clearly! FX for you today!


----------



## tallybee

FX hun, I definitely see lines and I'm crap at seeing lines :haha:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Well, my hcg was low at 42, but my progesterone was 59 (I think). I was hoping for a higher number, but I have read a lot of post that said their 14 dpo hcg was about the same and their pregnancies were fine. Another test Sunday, praying my hcg doubles!


----------



## sapphire1

Hun, your levels are well within the normal range. 

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml

And most of all, you're definitely preggo! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## ababytogether

chatty sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun, as hard as it is at least you know that hubbies sperm are working...fingers crossed that it happens again soon

ttcpostvr i can definately see a line without squinting in the 3rd and 4th ones so looks like it is a BFP, well done and H&H 9 months

DH to his Sperm in today for his last test, they have said that they will not test anymore for us and if I do not get pregnant then perhaps we should go down the IVF route, they will not do any investiagtion on me as I have 4 children already, so am hoping that this results come back higher than the last lot in which case we will jsut go with if it happens it is meant to be if not then clearly it isnt, very hard and am very nervous but there are alot more worse off people than myself and I know I am very lucky to have 4 happy and healthy children

Hugs to all and good luck to each and everyone of us


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations TTCpostvr! Excellent news!!

Good luck Ababytogether - ill keep everything crossed that the results show super spermies!


----------



## sapphire1

I hope the SA results are good ones ababytogether. I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## ttcpostvr

ababytogether--i'll be praying for you dear!

thank you ladies for your words of encouragement! i'm hoping they double by sunday! i'll def keep you all updated! and of course probably an updated test pic in the AM ;)


----------



## nicoley

Will be Stalking ttcpostvr...


----------



## ttcpostvr

Well ladies, my test was slightly darker today. :) (and I just had my first slight boob ache) lol. Ill have my second hcg tomorrow afternoon. Praying for some half way conclusive numbers. I was 42 yesterday, so I will be happy with at least an 80. Only time will tell I guess! I don't think ill be halfway normal ttc up til 24 weeks of pregnancy. I feel like I have held my breathe for over a year now. I need a breathe of fresh air! Ahhhhhh! :S


----------



## tallybee

ttcpostvr said:


> Well ladies, my test was slightly darker today. :) (and I just had my first slight boob ache) lol. Ill have my second hcg tomorrow afternoon. Praying for some half way conclusive numbers. I was 42 yesterday, so I will be happy with at least an 80. Only time will tell I guess! I don't think ill be halfway normal ttc up til 24 weeks of pregnancy. I feel like I have held my breathe for over a year now. I need a breathe of fresh air! Ahhhhhh! :S

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Great news ttcpost vr! :happydance:

My DH decided today that he doesn't want any more children :( I'm in the 2ww, so hopefully it's too late!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Sapphire- hopefully you are right.if not, hopefully he will change his mind!

I got my 2nd beta back. 42 was my first one, 49 hours later, it was 101!!! :) 37ish hours doubling time!!! Ahh!!!! I'm def on cloud 9! I can't believe this might actually be happening!


----------



## chattyB

Great numbers TTC! Yep, this is definitely happening! Congratulations huni x


----------



## sapphire1

Great numbers ttcpostvr! :happydance:


----------



## Heramys

woo hoo! Congrats ttcpostvr! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Heramys

AF has arrived :cry:

contacted a fertility clinic today and booked an appointment for me and OH in May. I've got FSH of 18 (which is crap) and gonna have an AMH taken in the beginning of May - I'm sooo nervous about that :wacko: And my OH SA is due between middle of April and beginning of May also :juggle:

This is so nerve wrecking I can hardly think straight. 

Got a reading from a woman who is good which I normally uses about how we're going to be able to conceive our child, and she said we're probably not gonna and adoption seems in the cards for us. I'm TOTALLY panicking now!! I broke down completely on Friday and haven't recovered yet. I see no future now what so ever all of a sudden. So terrible. I wish I never had that reading. :cry:


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry AF arrived Heramys :(

Please don't pay attention to these readings .... I'm speaking from experience. I had 4 readings from different psychics, all said I'd fall pregnant at Xmas with a little girl. Xmas came and went, and no pregnancy. I've since been told that I'd have a little boy in October. Guess what? Jan passed and no positive test. The only pregnancy so far was the one I've just lost, I would've been due in Nov - not one single reading mentioned it.

Take it all with a pinch of salt huni, I'm sure for every reading they get correct, there are 9 other ladies left heartbroken by an incorrect reading and false hope.

:hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Awesome numbers ttcpostvr! Congrats!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry Heramys :hugs: don't believe in those readings. Four years ago I got one saying I was going to get something new and the only new thing I got was a broken heart when my relationship ended. I have not gone back since. Good luck on your next SA, we have one in April as well.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Well, my first u/s is april 12th. Ill be 6w6d, so hopefully we will see a hb, but I tested again this morning and my line def isn't darker, maybe even slightly lighter. I really hope it gets darker tmrw! I want this pregnancy to work out so bad!

Heramy--don't get discouraged! Just be positive!!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

i've started cramping. :( just like i did with my m/c. i had back pain with that one as well though, so hopefully back pain stays away. I think i will call my RE and ask if he can order another hcg for tomorrow. i wish i just had one of those machines to test hcg!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: ttcpostvr, I hope everything is ok. I have everything crossed for a sticky bean. Cramping is normal in early pregnancy, I had a lot of cramps when I was preggo with Holly - it's often just the uterus stretching.

:hugs: Heramys. I'm sorry the witch got you. I agree with the others, please don't pay any attention to readings. My Mum had a reading when I was pregnant with Holly, and she was told my brother would have kids before me. She spent the whole of my pregnancy panicking that something would go wrong. It didn't!


----------



## ttcpostvr

thanks dear, that def. makes me feel better!


----------



## sapphire1

It really used to scare me! It's actually a good sign, means beanie is getting comfy :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

good. i hope so! i just don't have any symptoms yet, really. my bbs are just barely tender (less, than if i was on my period), i had a CRAZY realistic dream that my teeth were falling out because i had more permanent teeth coming in, and then more behind that, so i was always going to have a mouth like a 7 year old! and my 2 front teeth were like 1 big walrus tooth starting to grow, as well as starting to grow another tongue on top of the one i already have. man, that was such a realistic dream. i've never felt so much emotion in a dream before.
I'm having a little bit of heartburn (which i never had, until my m/c pg, 2 cycles ago, but it never really went away, so it probably doesn't count). lol sorry to ramble, i'm just nervous. i hope i wake up and have to puke! maybe that would make me feel better! hehe did you have any pg symptoms by 4w3d?


----------



## chattyB

Don't worry huni, cramping in early pregnancy is completely normal - its caused by a combination of increased progesterone and stretching of the round ligament that supports the uterus. 

Progesterone, the hormone that is produced after ovulation and during pregnancy effects the ligaments and muscles (including those of the digestive system) hence the heartburn, this is also the hormone responsible for breast tenderness after Ov and during early pregnancy as the hormone level increases dramatically.

Thinking of you Hun and keeping everything crossed for you and sticky bean!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Thanks for your support ladies. Its nice hearing some reassurance. My test this morning was a lot darker, so yesterdays test must have been a fluke. I woke up nauseous at 3am and starving at 5am this morning. I have never been so happy to be nauseous my whole life! :)


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, that's a great sign! I didn't have many symptoms at that gestation with Holly, but I was super thirsty and tired. The nausea didn't kick in til about week 6. I know it's hard but stop testing! It gets obsessive and will only worry you, I know from experience :blush:


----------



## ttcpostvr

I think today was my last day testing, yesterdays lighter line FREAKED ME OUT! I got a phonecall from my REs nurse, and he wants to see me next Friday for my first u/s... so I will get to know more a week earlier than I thought! She said I have been the talk around all 3 of their offices for 2 days, because they don't have very many ppl come in scheduled to begin ivf that end up with positive hcg tests! Def. Don't mind being talked about in that sense! :) she said dr. Gentry must have used his wand on me! Maybe ill end up with twins! Haha, that would be crazy!


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello all!! Sorry I have been MIA once again. Wanted to say congrats to everyone who got their BFP! Congrats! 

As for me, no such Blessing yet. We are waiting for DJ's latest SA results so my doctor can referring an RE to for IUI. I have already talked to the RE clinic and TRi-care. We just will have to pay for the procedure. Tricare pics up the tab for the rest. But they said its best to get his results first in order to go in armed. My PCM is kinda difficult and doesn't get that we need to go. DH's surgeon even said so. Anywho that's what's going on. I at peace with it. So we will see. Have a good day all!

Carlise


----------



## ttcpostvr

Carlise--thinking about you. hopefully your SA results comes back stellar!!! :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Hi ladies. I've posted on here once or twice asking questions and Have another one I hope some of you dont mind answering. I'd love to join you all but im horrible at keeping up with threads.

I am a mom of two girls. Ava who is 18 months and Allison who is 6 months. After Allison was born hubby opted to get a vasectomy done. I was not happy about it but it was what he wanted. He got it done November 18th 2011. After 4 months of me being miserable over it he has finally gone to the doctor and gotten a referral to a urologist to get it reversed. 

Now im kinda nervous about what the likely outcome would be. We have to take out a loan to pay for it and Im nervous the money will be wasted, I know its not a 100% chance that it will work so im wondering what the likely hood of it working after less the a year of it being done are( assuming it gets reversed in the next 8 months).

Anyone know if its a decent chance of it working? He had the no scalpel Vas with cautery and titanium clips.

Thanks for any reply's.


----------



## chattyB

Hi Yourstruely, I'd imagine that as its such a short time between his vasectomy and reversal, the chances are very very good for a successful outcome. Many of us here have OHs with near on 10years between the original V and reversal and managing to get our BFPs (I fell pregnant but recently MC - OHs vasectomy was 12 years old).

It's a big decision, especially regarding the money involved but I believe the sooner the reversal happens, the greater the chances of success. Good luck!

TTC - fabulous news about darker tests, ravenous hunger and feeling yucky - all very good signs. Good luck for your U/S! 

AFM - I'm fine, back to normal (whatever THAT means!) and I'm determined NOT to obsess about having a human baby ... So I've just gone and got myself a horse baby :). I know I'm obviously bonkers but this lil chap was just too good to pass up! He was a straight swap for my smaller pony that my daughter has outgrown and I'd planned to sell. He's gorgeous, my new obsession. He'll take much of my time and concentration over the summer as I continue his education and get him out and about to comps - ill have no time to obsess over babies! He's 4 years old and the sweetest thing on 4 legs :D


----------



## clare79

hi all, dont get time to go on here mch lately.. 
i try to keep updated with all of you. 
congratulations on your bfp postttc

afm: been to clinic, been matched up with my recipient and start the pill in april. start injections early may and then possible egg collection w/c 28may.
consultant want to do blastocyst.


----------



## Lee109

Joining in! I'm on round 2 of TTC since the VR. About 4dpo today.


----------



## tallybee

Hey everyone! Lots to catch-up on :D



sapphire1 said:


> Great news ttcpost vr! :happydance:
> 
> My DH decided today that he doesn't want any more children :( I'm in the 2ww, so hopefully it's too late!

:hugs:

I hope he doesn't really mean that and changes his tune.

My husband says these things sometimes, it's because the fact that it's not happened makes him feel defective. :hugs:



ttcpostvr said:


> Sapphire- hopefully you are right.if not, hopefully he will change his mind!
> 
> I got my 2nd beta back. 42 was my first one, 49 hours later, it was 101!!! :) 37ish hours doubling time!!! Ahh!!!! I'm def on cloud 9! I can't believe this might actually be happening!

:happydance:

It is happening hun! 

:happydance:



Heramys said:


> AF has arrived :cry:
> 
> contacted a fertility clinic today and booked an appointment for me and OH in May. I've got FSH of 18 (which is crap) and gonna have an AMH taken in the beginning of May - I'm sooo nervous about that :wacko: And my OH SA is due between middle of April and beginning of May also :juggle:
> 
> This is so nerve wrecking I can hardly think straight.
> 
> Got a reading from a woman who is good which I normally uses about how we're going to be able to conceive our child, and she said we're probably not gonna and adoption seems in the cards for us. I'm TOTALLY panicking now!! I broke down completely on Friday and haven't recovered yet. I see no future now what so ever all of a sudden. So terrible. I wish I never had that reading. :cry:

Sorry the witch arrived hun. 

Don't get yourself down over a reading hun :flower: I really do think they can be dangerous and not because of any accuracy - because people set all their hopes on what they say and it's crushing to hear some things.

:hugs: :flower:



chattyB said:


> I'm sorry AF arrived Heramys :(
> 
> Please don't pay attention to these readings .... I'm speaking from experience. I had 4 readings from different psychics, all said I'd fall pregnant at Xmas with a little girl. Xmas came and went, and no pregnancy. I've since been told that I'd have a little boy in October. Guess what? Jan passed and no positive test. The only pregnancy so far was the one I've just lost, I would've been due in Nov - not one single reading mentioned it.
> 
> Take it all with a pinch of salt huni, I'm sure for every reading they get correct, there are 9 other ladies left heartbroken by an incorrect reading and false hope.
> 
> :hugs:

I agree totally re. readings. They're fine as a bit of fun but not to be taken seriously :thumbup:



ArmyWifeCarli said:


> Hello all!! Sorry I have been MIA once again. Wanted to say congrats to everyone who got their BFP! Congrats!
> 
> As for me, no such Blessing yet. We are waiting for DJ's latest SA results so my doctor can referring an RE to for IUI. I have already talked to the RE clinic and TRi-care. We just will have to pay for the procedure. Tricare pics up the tab for the rest. But they said its best to get his results first in order to go in armed. My PCM is kinda difficult and doesn't get that we need to go. DH's surgeon even said so. Anywho that's what's going on. I at peace with it. So we will see. Have a good day all!
> 
> Carlise

:wave: hiya hun!

All the best with the SA and IUI :thumbup:



chattyB said:


> Hi Yourstruely, I'd imagine that as its such a short time between his vasectomy and reversal, the chances are very very good for a successful outcome. Many of us here have OHs with near on 10years between the original V and reversal and managing to get our BFPs (I fell pregnant but recently MC - OHs vasectomy was 12 years old).
> 
> It's a big decision, especially regarding the money involved but I believe the sooner the reversal happens, the greater the chances of success. Good luck!
> 
> TTC - fabulous news about darker tests, ravenous hunger and feeling yucky - all very good signs. Good luck for your U/S!
> 
> AFM - I'm fine, back to normal (whatever THAT means!) and I'm determined NOT to obsess about having a human baby ... So I've just gone and got myself a horse baby :). I know I'm obviously bonkers but this lil chap was just too good to pass up! He was a straight swap for my smaller pony that my daughter has outgrown and I'd planned to sell. He's gorgeous, my new obsession. He'll take much of my time and concentration over the summer as I continue his education and get him out and about to comps - ill have no time to obsess over babies! He's 4 years old and the sweetest thing on 4 legs :D

Yourstruly, I agree that the shorter the time since the V the better chances of VR working. Only other thing I can say is research surgeons and choose the best one you can find :flower:

Chatty your new horsey sounds gorgeous :cloud9:



clare79 said:


> hi all, dont get time to go on here mch lately..
> i try to keep updated with all of you.
> congratulations on your bfp postttc
> 
> afm: been to clinic, been matched up with my recipient and start the pill in april. start injections early may and then possible egg collection w/c 28may.
> consultant want to do blastocyst.

Sounds positive hun! I really hope it all goes well for you xx



Lee109 said:


> Joining in! I'm on round 2 of TTC since the VR. About 4dpo today.

:wave: Hi! Welcome to the group :D

:dust: to all!

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Carlise, hope the SA comes back with great results.

Welcome Lee :wave:

YoursTruly, I agree with the other girls. The less time between V and VR the better. My DH's V was 6 years before the VR, and I have become pregnant twice (one ended in MC).

Hope you're feeling well ttcpostvr :)

Clare, best of luck!

Chatty, new horse sounds gorgeous :)

AFM, DH still hasn't changed his mind about wanting more kids and he's increasingly miserable. SD has gone depressed again after being really happy for a week, I'm pretty sure the way he's being is linked to that. I'm about 8 dpo so we will see what happens.

:dust: to all!


----------



## tallybee

Oh sapphire hun I'm sorry, I remember you saying about your SD before, the situation sounds really tricky :( I'm not surprised it's stressing your DH out... is SD getting help? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

tallybee said:


> Oh sapphire hun I'm sorry, I remember you saying about your SD before, the situation sounds really tricky :( I'm not surprised it's stressing your DH out... is SD getting help? :hugs::hugs:

She has an appt with the child & adolescent mental health service, but it's not til July and she keeps saying she doesn't want to go. We are pretty sure that a lot of it is attention seeking, she has been like that since I have known her (she was 10 years old). It seems to depend on her friend situation, she was on top of the world a week ago, now her boyfriend seems to have dumped her she's depressed again. She seems to be playing everyone off against each other, she knows she'll get more sympathy from SIL so she goes to her. She has given up telling me because she knows I will tell her school counsellor. The whole thing is ruining mine and DH's relationship, I could easily walk away right now, especially now he's put a ban on more babies :nope:


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Oh sapphire hun I'm sorry, I remember you saying about your SD before, the situation sounds really tricky :( I'm not surprised it's stressing your DH out... is SD getting help? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> She has an appt with the child & adolescent mental health service, but it's not til July and she keeps saying she doesn't want to go. We are pretty sure that a lot of it is attention seeking, she has been like that since I have known her (she was 10 years old). It seems to depend on her friend situation, she was on top of the world a week ago, now her boyfriend seems to have dumped her she's depressed again. She seems to be playing everyone off against each other, she knows she'll get more sympathy from SIL so she goes to her. She has given up telling me because she knows I will tell her school counsellor. The whole thing is ruining mine and DH's relationship, I could easily walk away right now, especially now he's put a ban on more babies :nope:Click to expand...

:( So sorry hun it must be so tough. At her age things like being dumped and friend situations can feel like the end of the world..... It's shocking how long it can take to get an appointment with mental health services :nope: I don't know what to say really, how well do you get on with SIL?

:hugs:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Ladies! I have to apologize. I opened my eyes this morning and my first thought was, "SOFTCUPS!" We used softcups for the first time last cycle when I got pregnant. If you haven't used them, I would def recommend trying them out! I actually felt like all the little swimmers were staying right where they needed to be!!! Loves pretty ladies! 6 days til my u/s! :) we are very anxiously waiting!


----------



## chattyB

Softcups are great! Hubby and I use them during my fertile window. Infact, the only pregnancy I've had was when (TMI alert coming up ...) hubby had had a bit of a drink after our valentines meal ... He was, shall we say, a little worse for wear? His mind was willing but his body unable. So, being O day and because he wanted to stay in the "good books" he actually did the deed IN the softcup. I popped it in and it seemed to work - I fell pregnant.

Worth a thought?!


----------



## sapphire1

I tried softcups with preseed last month, they didn't work for me :( I decided to NTNP after that, so we'll see.

Tally, I get on well with SIL, so that's good at least :haha:


----------



## ttcpostvr

chatty, that is AWESOME! so funny. your own form of artificial insemination! lol

sapphire, i've been thinking about you! how many dpo are you now?


----------



## sapphire1

Um, I think I'm around 11dpo. Have poas for the last 2 days and got bfn. Don't think there is much of a chance this cycle, but I'm thinking positive :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

My first positive showed at 12 dpo. It was so light, I missed it, when I went back to look at it again, a tiny something was there, thought it might be an evap, so I tested again that evening, and TADA it WAS positive! Good luck! Maybe your faint line will show in a couple of days! :)


----------



## slinkymalinki

:flower::flower:

Hi ladies, 

I have been stalking this thread for a week now trying to catch up on your experiences and get a picture in my head of the success of VR, but it seems everyone is so different. I am a bit apprehensive. 

5 days ago my partner had his VR. His V was done in 2006 while I was pregnant. We decided at that point we didn't want anymore children. Things change. I think I actually felt that it was a big mistake quite soon after he has the vasectomy. 

I am so nervous about whether this is going to be successful.


----------



## ttcpostvr

No need to worry! Welcome to the group! 
There are many vr ladies that get pregnant just a few months post vr

I highly recommend the home semen analysis from early-pregnancy-tests.com. it was dead on with the results from our actual semen analysis. And it was abolutely an INCREDIBLE experience to be able to see all those little swimmers... I cried... and I think dh even got a little teary eyed!


----------



## tallybee

Hi slinkymalinki, welcome to the group! I hope your partner's recovery is good, and that you get the result you're after :winkwink:

Sapphire that's good hun, that you and SIL get on. So much harder to deal with things if people don't get on in the first place!

xx

xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Are there still many ladies in this group still trying post VR? Also have a lot of ladies in this group gone on to conceive? 

Through reading from 2010 - to present it seems many ladies have disappeared from this group. I hope these ladies conceived and have gone on to have babies :)


----------



## tallybee

A few did have babies already! There have been lots of post-VR :bfp:s :thumbup:


----------



## slinkymalinki

That is so great to hear :) I can't wait to start trying. Frightened that we will fail though...:( 
I am going to purchase a Micra.


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome slinky :)

I have a post VR baby, she's 15 months old and was conceived 4 months after the VR. I have been pregnant again since, but sadly lost the baby. So it can happen! I was very apprehensive and was convinced the VR wouldn't work, but I was proved wrong :)


----------



## tallybee

I think we all have those feelings of doubt and apprehension at some point, it's only natural :flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome slinky!

After the devastition of not finding any sperm we are going to do another SA in two weeks. DH is back taking his vitamins. According to FF I ovulated a little earlier than usual. I also started acupuncture and I'm taking some nasty tea. I hope we find some sperm so we can move forward with invitro in August.

Have a great week ladies! Thank you for the support!


----------



## Lee109

Dh is getting his SA done in mid-April. I hope it goes okay!

I'm about to start AF in a few days, BFN's so far and migraines are killer so I know AF is on her way. Maybe next month!


----------



## tallybee

FX for good SAs ladies :)

xx


----------



## chattyB

Good luck with your SAs ladies. HB I'll be thinking of you hun.

I've decided that taking the NTNP route is less stressful all round. I started using my monitor to track ovulation this cycle and got sucked straight back in to the obsessive thinking and getting all stressed out that it hadn't detected OV yet. My rational brain is telling me that it's pretty normal for OV to be messed up after a MC but my child brain is threatening to have a meltdown.

I know I Ov, I know roughly WHEN I Ov, Hubby and I have an regular bedroom gymnastics routine SO if it's gonna happen, it'll happen. I didn't like the person I became last year when I obsessed about every little TTC thing.

Babydust to all - I'm sure we'll all get our babies in time xxx


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck to everyone waiting on SAs!

:hugs: Chatty, I know the feeling. My cycle is still wonky, and my MC was almost 4 months ago. Hope it settles down soon.

I am 14dpo and bfn, just waiting for the witch. After this cycle, no more baby making, DH still hasn't changed his mind :(


----------



## tallybee

:hugs chatty it's scary how easy it is to get sucked into obsession. You are right about NTNP being far easier!

Sapphire I'm so sorry your husband isn't up for it. I really hope things change for you in that respect :hugs: :hugs:

I'm waiting on AF appearing at the mo as well. I can feel it imminent. 

I'm also waiting on boiler men to come and give us heating cos it's freeeeeezing!


----------



## ababytogether

Hi ladies

Hubbie has his SA back

Not great sperm count is 4.8million so classed as low each test he does it's getting lower :wacko:

His motility is increasing excellently and is now at 32% :happydance:

But his morphology is 4% so 4 in 100 sperm are ok :nope:

The doctor told him that he would not be able to get me pregnant on these results so am a little devo :cry: :cry:

We always told ourselves if it happens it was meant to be clearly it isn't so we will carry on like we were

If anyone has any success stories on similar results them I would be so happy to hear them right now

Lots of love to you all


----------



## chattyB

That's great that his motility has increased! Try not to worry too much - I'm pretty sure that many couples have managed naturally with results worse than these (in fact, was Live-In-hope not one of us with not so great SA results?) She's fell pregnant soon after VR and is now a mum. 

Hubby and I have never gone for a formal SA, we're assuming that his count etc is low and he takes wellman conception everyday. I think having regular SA would just give me something else to obsess/worry about so we prefer to live in ignorant bliss. There are many natural pregnancies announced after "dire" SA results - and a large amount of unexplained infertility, even with perfect cycles and superman style SA results.


----------



## ababytogether

Hiya

I think live in hope was one but m not sure of her results

My hubbie was on wellman, but I took him off of that for Fertilaid I know it's expensive but he has been on it 6 weeks, it has tripled his motility and increased his morphology from 0% - 4% so it is working there, if after another 6 weeks it has the same effect then I would be a bit more optimistic although there is no way of knowing

I would recommend Fertilaid as it has worked for us, doctor was very impressed with the motility count increase now we've got to work on the count and morphology

Hubbie doesn't want to give up so thats good :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chatty- doesn't it seem better when you are not obsessing with TTC? I've been doing that and I feel so much better. Now that we are looking into invitro I feel a big weight lifted from me. I'm sure it will take a while for your body to get back into routine, and you might get pregnant again without even trying. 

Shappire- :hugs: I hope your DH changes his mind soon. DH is on the same track, he only wants one but I want two. That's why I hope to get prego with twins. Maybe he just needs some time and he will change his mind again.

ababytogether - It was live-in-hope who had small numbers and she got pregnant. I think it was 1% morphology and you have 4% so I think that is an excellent chance. I have DH on fertility blend which is similar to fertilaid. I also gave him vitamin E and a regular multi-vitamin. FX we get good numbers in our next SA. 

2012 is our year ladies!


----------



## slinkymalinki

Fingers crossed for everyone! It's 2 weeks on Tuesday since my partners VR! How long did you ladies wait before recommencing s.e.x? The surgeon said NO for 6 weeks. I seriously don't think I am going to make it that long :)


----------



## justmarried

me and hubby waited 2 weeks i think most waited 2 weeks with no problems.


live in hope did get very low results. i think it was 1million with only 4% swimming and they now have a beautiful baby girl.x.x.x.x.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Aw, sorry about the results ababytogether. It was deffo live in hope who got poor results, and look at her now!

I think we were told to wait a month before dtd. DH had a wet dream before that, I was terrified he'd bust his stitches :rofl:

The witch got me today, so I'm out of the game for the forseeable future. I don't think DH has changed his mind because he changed the subject when I told him the witch got me.


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry the witch got you Hun :(. My OH was reluctant a few months back. It became a vicious cycle - the more he pulled back, the more obsessed I became with TTC, which made him pull back even more etc etc. When I started acting like I couldn't give a sh1t about TTC anymore, he started worrying that I'd leave him and started making an effort. Its turned out that he's now more interested in when I Ov than I am lol go figure!. Maybe the trick is to do the "well I don't want another baby either" then oooooppppps, positive test. ;)


Happy bunny - I feel so much better NOT obsessing with TTC - it's very liberating! Infact, I just had to check my app to find out how long I have until AF starts. I have absolutely no idea if or when I Ovd this cycle either. Hoping that by some quirk of fate, I'll have 2 beautiful lines next week but zero symptoms of anything baby or impending AF right now.


----------



## sapphire1

Hehe, I might try that Chatty. I already threatened to leave him, he didn't seem to care :haha:

Good luck, we need another bfp soon! :dust:


----------



## tallybee

Hiya all

Well I was right about the witch being imminent, I'm on in full force now, cramps are horrendous so dosed up on pain meds, got my hot water bottles (probably would anyway, still waiting on boiler being fixed so it's freezing!:cold:

Yea live in hope was the one from here who had her LO with her man's sperm being so low she was told it wouldn't happen. Proof that it can!

Slinky, 6 weeks sounds a long wait, people seem to be told so many different things though! I would say go by how your man is feeling, they don't all heal at the same rate :flower:

Chatty I think you're spot on about the DH's gaining an interest when we take a step back! Mine's been the one suggesting things to try - I never thought that would happen in a million years! At one point he was seriously convinced I'd leave him if it didn't happen (some berk at his work told him about a couple who couldn't get pg after VR and the wife left him.... thanks you idiot, telling that story just caused us huge issues cos of it making DH so insecure! :grr:)


ababytogether, I hope your man's sperm continues to improve with the Fertilaid. 

:dust: everyone!

xx


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hey ladies, 

I hope all is well with everyone. I noticed Alot of you are trying not to obsess with TTC. It's hard isn't it. Well DH got his SA results back. In fact his doctor called on a Saturday which is unheard of for an Army doctor. Anywho, the results are grim. The count was less than 2 million. Motility was horrible. But the morphology was good. Sooo. DH's doctor called mine and my PCM wrote a referral to a RE so we can go the IUI route. His doctor did say he will do another SA in May to see where he is at because number can change. So I am going to start DH on Fertile Aid and see if that helps as well. At first I was devastated but now I know what direction we are going in so I feel at peace. I still have to chart and OPK for the RE to see my charts but it's not obsessively doing it or reading results one way or another. So I guess that's better. I hope everyone is doing well and have a very blessed Easter celebrating our Lord!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tally, sorry the witch got you and is being so evil.

:hugs: Carlise, sorry the SA results weren't as good as you were hoping. Supplements really can make a difference, definitely worth a try. I hope May's results are better!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sorry the witch got you Tally - she can be so evil. When I did clomid I would get awful cramps. I just wanted to curl up in my bed.

Sapphire - You shoud try it! Maybe he will change his mind.

Carlise - :hugs: I'm sorry the results are low. Supplements can make a huge improvement. Last year in October we went from 3 million to 8 million which was a huge improvement. DH has been on fertility blend for a year now. We are testing again in two weeks. Good luck in May.


----------



## ababytogether

Carlise sorry to hear about your huubies SA, my husbandis on Fertilaid and after 6 weeks he has tripled his motility and his morphology has gone up 4%, fingers crossed it continues to increase as we have very little chance of getting pregnant on his results

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Well we made it to day 10! Now I feel guilty lol. I hope we didn't screw up the surgery...

How long did you ladies wait?


----------



## tallybee

slinkymalinki said:


> Well we made it to day 10! Now I feel guilty lol. I hope we didn't screw up the surgery...
> 
> How long did you ladies wait?

Ooo :sex: :winkwink:

I can't remember how long we waited but it wouldn't have been very long at all as DH is horny ALL THE TIME :rofl:


----------



## nicoley

We didn't wait long at all to dtd my hubby said he felt better after his reversal then he did with the vasectomy itself...the dr basically said to wait cause you don't want his "cocos" bouncing around to much to hurt any of the stitches lol... I would not want to be around my husband for the length of time he suggested no sex...


----------



## ttcpostvr

We waited probably 12 days. And hubbies results couldn't be better.


Hey ladies! Congrats to those that have joined.
My first u/s Is today. I was hoping I could sleep til noon so I wouldn't have to think about it.

You see, 2 days ago my boobs hurt soo bad and I was constipated. 
But yesterday, I woke up and my boobs were less sore and I had a bm.
Today, they are still less sore, and I'm ready for another bm. 
So, it seems as if my symptoms are disappearing, as well as my temp droppinng.

I'm almost certain of impending m/c, and I just almost wish I wasn't going to have an u/s,
And I could just try for things to pass on their own. I'm so upset now. :( we had soo much riding on this pregnancy lasting, as I need ivf to save my eggs followed by chemo, and since I got pregnant last month, I denied the option for medical insurance my new employer offered that would have covered 5000 dollars of my ivf treatment!

Ladies, I need lots of prayers, please!


----------



## chattyB

(hugs) Please try not to worry too much huni, symptoms can come and go all throughout the pregnancy depending on shifting hormone levels. Its natural to feel "doomed", especially following a previous miscarriage but I'm sure everything will be fine and you'll post a photo of your gorgeous baby later on today!

Thinking of you both!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Thanks chatty for your positive and kind words.
The whole time I was ttc, I was so excited to be done with the anxiety associated with it.
Granted, I have a LOT going on, but this pregnancy has been far more anxiety producing.
Our poor child is going to end up being a basket case if I can't get my feelings together and start being excited!


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hugs ttcpostvr :) 

well I am promising myself to stay away from OH till the end off next week, to give him some more time to heal! Maybe I'll go for a walk or chew gum or something...I can't believe his surgeon said six weeks. He laughed when I asked if he was going to be okay, as six weeks is an awfully long time. Really in the back of my head I was thinking am I going to be okay...but that just sounds so selfish doesn't it. He told OH that 'he did the crime, so he has to pay the time.' 

Sigh...anyway my new mantra: Chastity is a virtue


----------



## sapphire1

I hope your scan went well ttcpostvr :hugs:

Good luck holding off BD slinky! We waited 4 weeks, but DH had a night time 'accident' before that :haha:


----------



## ttcpostvr

appt went "okay" i'm still not convinced everything is okay tho. the doc didn't seem concerned, but i def am. i was 6 weeks and baby measure 5 weeks. he acted like it wasnt a big deal, because there was an obvious yolk sac and def is not a blighted ovum. who knows what is truly going on. i know i def don't feel pregnant. i have another u/s on thursday, i guess i will just have to wait and see.


----------



## chattyB

Might you have ovulated later in the cycle than you first thought? If you Ovd 2 or 3 days later and implanted another few days later, that, combined with fetal measuring being not an exact science could be why baby is appearing younger. It's very very common at this stage as baby is only a few mm long

Good luck for Thursday hun, I'll be thinking of you. 

AFM - the "wacky cycle" continues. Cd21 and AF arrives. What the hell is going on?? I thought 24/25 day cycles were a little on the strange side, but 21??!! Ho hum.


----------



## tallybee

^ Yea I agree. If the doc isn't concerned that's a good sign, right?

All the best hun

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Boo for wacky cycles! Mine have been all over the place - last 4 months have been 31 days, 32 days, 24 days and 28 days! I have no idea what's going on, but I guess it doesn't matter any more.

Everything sounds fine ttcpostvr, there could be loads of reasons why you're measuring a bit behind. The fact there's a yolk sac is great news! GL for Thursday, hopefully you'll see your lil bean!


----------



## Lee109

Another one with a wacky cycle. I'm 4 days late but finally started AF this morning! So, onto another cycle. Having doubts that it will be this month though because DH is supposed to be in Vegas near the end of the month around the time I'll be ovulating, so I'll probably have to attack him right before he leaves and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Boo for yucky cycles! Hopefully, everything will work out fabulously tho!


----------



## chattyB

TTC - how did your scan go today chick? Hope all is well x


----------



## ttcpostvr

Thanks for checking on me chatty! Baby had a hb of 130, which was definitely an unforgetable sound! Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days, which is 4 days behind lmp edd, which I'm a lot happier with rather than 7 days. Ill post a pic a little later!

They are going to make my pregnancy high-risk, due to previous miscarriage and cancer, which I'm kind of excited about. More ultrasounds!
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 6 days measuring 6 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chattyB

YAY! That's amazing news! Brilliant scan pic too :)

4 days out from LMP is nothing to worry about - you've probably just Ovd a few days later than you'd first thought (those 2 lines on your OPK only detect the rising LH hormone telling you that you're likely to Ov in the next 2 days). 

Don't worry about the "high risk", they're just being ultra cautious and it means they'll just be keeping a closer eye on you both, it's not that they expect something will go wrong. So happy for all of you Hun! Congratulations! YOU DID IT. :D


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats ttcpostvr! That is a beautiful baby!


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo! Great news ttcpostvr, and a lovely scan :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

Thanks ladies! Loving every moment of it. That's for sure! Thinking of you all too! Thanks for everyones sweet encouragement during our year of ttc.


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcpostvr said:


> Thanks ladies! Loving every moment of it. That's for sure! Thinking of you all too! Thanks for everyones sweet encouragement during our year of ttc.

Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so glad that your scan went well and that everything looks good with baby. I hope that you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-6.gif


----------



## tallybee

Lovely scan pic hun!

How is everyone else? Not much to report here really!

xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Not alot to report for me. Next week we are doing another SA and FX that we find some sperm for IVF[-o&lt;. Still saving my money and hoping to be pregnant soon. How is everyone else?


----------



## tallybee

Thinking of you Happy Bunny :hugs:


----------



## ashley0320

Question for all you VR ladies, my DH had his reversal on 4/12, :spermy: was found on both sides. We didn't get any instructions on when :sex: would be safe/okay. Did your doctors give you or your DH instruction? If so what were they? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## tallybee

Hiya Ashley, it seems from what ladies have said on here that different surgeons have said waiting anything between about 2 weeks all the way up to 6 weeks. I think though it really depends on how your DH is feeling. I hope he is healing well :)

x


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello everyone! Congrats to all the girls with BFP! And Baby dust to all the new girls who are at the beginning of their VR journey. 

As for me. We see the RE in May. I am very excited to get on with this process. They cram Alot into each appointment as well. So we will be having our first IUI shortly after. I am excited. I know we are going to most likely be doing injectibles as well as a trigger shot just by them observing my paperwork. So that's what's going on. 

I hope everyone is well!! 

Carlise


----------



## ttcpostvr

Ashley, we were told 2 weeks. Lasted 11 days. Hubbies results were better than most mens who never had a vascectomy (so we were told by my reprod specialist, who is in no way affiliated with the doc that did reversal)

Carlise- good luck! Just took care of a lady who got prego first attempt with triplets going that route!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ashley - Our Dr said to wait 3 weeks and we did. Good luck!

Good luck Carlise! :dust: you get to be our next VR success!

ttcpostvr - 8 weeks already! So happy for you!


----------



## tallybee

Good luck Carlise hun :dust:


----------



## 2plus1makes3

I am new to this group, my DH is getting a VR next Friday, I can almost die! I did promise thugh we wouldnt ttc until 5 months later, how am I going to wait!


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies hope your all well! Not posted for a while but been keeping up to date with you all.

I brought up using donor sperm with dh last night. He initially wasn't too keen but we did talk about it. It's going to be about £8500 for icsi & sperm retreival compared to £950 for a shot at iui using a donor. As there are no problems with me, that i know about we could have a lot more shots at iui compared to one shot at icsi. think dh is worried that it won't be his and he'll be raising someone else's baby. Tried to explain its not like that it will be 100% his and he'll be there the whole time it's just we'll be getting an hand to actually get pregnant.

Don't know if I'm being selfish but I'm so desperate for a baby I'll try anything. What do u ladies think? Xx


----------



## tallybee

2plus1makes3 said:


> I am new to this group, my DH is getting a VR next Friday, I can almost die! I did promise thugh we wouldnt ttc until 5 months later, how am I going to wait!

Hi :wave: welcome to the group :) All the best with the op and beyond. 



CMo said:


> Hey ladies hope your all well! Not posted for a while but been keeping up to date with you all.
> 
> I brought up using donor sperm with dh last night. He initially wasn't too keen but we did talk about it. It's going to be about £8500 for icsi & sperm retreival compared to £950 for a shot at iui using a donor. As there are no problems with me, that i know about we could have a lot more shots at iui compared to one shot at icsi. think dh is worried that it won't be his and he'll be raising someone else's baby. Tried to explain its not like that it will be 100% his and he'll be there the whole time it's just we'll be getting an hand to actually get pregnant.
> 
> Don't know if I'm being selfish but I'm so desperate for a baby I'll try anything. What do u ladies think? Xx

:hugs:

DH was all for using donor sperm at one point. He was so disappointed in 'letting me down' (ie not being able to get me pregnant)... we talked it through and basically the same issue as you describe came up. It's such a personal thing, some guys may not be put off by it but many would be. What put me off was, though DH was saying it wouldn't matter that it wasn't his biological child, it's easy to say that before we've actually gone for it - I suspected he could easily feel differently once I was pregnant and it's not as if we could change our minds then!

I think the only thing you can do is to discuss options at great length :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Hi to the newbies! Good luck on your journey to BFP!

CMo - i hope to hear BFP news from you soon!

AFM - nothing much has changed apart from my attitude lol. VR 1st anniversary will be here at the start of June and it's been a long year constantly testing, checking and hoping for a sticky bean. I'm starting to accept that it may never happen, Infact I'm starting to plan for the future with no babies in tow (thinking of downsizing the house etc) which is scaring me a little tbh - I seem to have subconsciously switched from "must have a baby" mode to "Meh, a baby might not fit in with our plans". Maybe it's my own mind trying to protect me from further disappointment. That said, I looked at the calender this morning and discovered that I'm actually a day late (AF due yesterday), I have no desire to test yet, afterall, I completely missed my last BFP even with a test and didn't realise til I started bleeding :(. I'll leave it til the weekend and test if there's no AF by then.

babydust!


----------



## Heramys

well we just had the results back from the SA. 0% sperm. 
might be a blockage somewhere but the surgeon didn't think another procedure would change anything. 


We've already got an appointment at a fertility clinic booked in late May. Now our only option is ICSI but who knows - he might not even have retreivable sperm and my tests might be crap as well. Already have a high FSH. Now waiting for the results back on my AMH test. Happy days.

Right now I don't know what to do. It feels totally hopeless.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Chatty! I know it's hard to be positive but you were already pregnant before that means you have a good chance to get pregnant again. Don't beat yourself up! Many times we overwhelm ourselves with wanting a baby so bad. Many woman had gotten pregnant when they stop trying. :hugs: hang in there you are going to have your baby you'll see. 

Heramys :hugs: Is this the second SA? Last year we got zero sperm couple of times and we've realized that when DH waits more than 6 days between ejaculations we get zero sperm. I'm sure his producing sperm and it's just the scarring that's blocking it. If that is the problem they will still be able to retrieve sperm via MESE/TESA. You can still have your baby. Don't give up!

AFM, well I got another SA and we have 5 million sperms but no motility :growlmad:. At least I know there is still hope and no scarring. I got get DH on vitamins again and help with the motility. In two weeks we are going to freeze the sperm as a back up for IVF. I've also been doing acupuncture and I must say it really relaxes me. Ever since we stopped trying I feel so much better. I'm praying that IVF works for us because this is our last chance. :dust: to all of us!


----------



## ttcpostvr

hello beautiful ladies,
just thought i would update you on my sweet little baby. ordered a fetal doppler online and received it monday, listened and couldn't find anything. today, i searched for like 20 minutes and FINALLY found that precious sound. 176 bpm! i have another u/s friday!
thinking of you all! have faith. it will happen!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi lovely ladies!! :flower: I have missed all of you guys!! I hope you guys are doing well. Sorry I haven&#8217;t been on much lately. Work has been keeping me super busy and then my laptop crashed so I haven&#8217;t had much computer time lately. I need to buy a new laptop!! Work is kind of crazy right now because I have been training to take my supervisor&#8217;s place and she goes on on maternity leave at the beginning of June so I don&#8217;t have much time left to train. She will be out for 3 months on leave. I am hoping that baby doesn&#8217;t decide to come early so I can have some more time to train. We had a new girl start on Monday of this week and I have been helping my supervisor train her on doing recruiting. I have been feeling a little stressed because I have felt overwhelmed at points with everything that I had to learn and I was worrying I wouldn&#8217;t be able to master her job or have enough time to, before she has her baby. Fingers crossed her baby doesn&#8217;t decide to come early so I can at least have the rest of this month to train!!! 

I have put TTC on the back burner for now until I can have my surgery. I didn&#8217;t see the point in focusing on TTC anymore and going through the painful emotional roller coaster when DH and my chances of getting pregnant are so low right now. I just can&#8217;t handle the heart ache and pain of it all right now, I am glad that work is a distraction and that it has been keeping me so busy at least even though it has been kind of nuts with everything I have to learn!!

One weird thing that did happen to me this cycle and it has never happened to me before, is that I had a few streaks of brown dried blood when I wipped right around my ovulation/fertile window. Of course I was hoping it was implantation spotting and that I am pregnant, It has never happened to me before in the 2.5 plus years that I have been monitoring m cycles. I haven&#8217;t done OPKs in a few months now so I don&#8217;t know for sure when I ovulated this cycle. DH and me had a lot of sex during my fertile window though so who knows. I am not getting my hopes up or anything though, because it just isn&#8217;t that easy&#8230; sigh&#8230; 

I hope all of you girls have a lovely weekend. I am going to continue to check in on you girls from time to time so I can try to keep up with everything that is going on!!:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/d277.jpg


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Hi to the newbies! Good luck on your journey to BFP!
> 
> CMo - i hope to hear BFP news from you soon!
> 
> AFM - nothing much has changed apart from my attitude lol. VR 1st anniversary will be here at the start of June and it's been a long year constantly testing, checking and hoping for a sticky bean. I'm starting to accept that it may never happen, Infact I'm starting to plan for the future with no babies in tow (thinking of downsizing the house etc) which is scaring me a little tbh - *I seem to have subconsciously switched from "must have a baby" mode to "Meh, a baby might not fit in with our plans". Maybe it's my own mind trying to protect me from further disappointment*. That said, I looked at the calender this morning and discovered that I'm actually a day late (AF due yesterday), I have no desire to test yet, afterall, I completely missed my last BFP even with a test and didn't realise til I started bleeding :(. I'll leave it til the weekend and test if there's no AF by then.
> 
> babydust!

:hugs: hun I could have written that myself... 2 years post-vr for us and a long while ago I just shifted. I'm even considering going back on the mini pill for a while as I am in so much pain and losing so much blood each AF and it's affecting me finishing my degree, which then after that I want to be sorting out a career..... etc. :(

I guess the future will bring what the future will bring for us. :flower:



Heramys said:


> well we just had the results back from the SA. 0% sperm.
> might be a blockage somewhere but the surgeon didn't think another procedure would change anything.
> 
> 
> We've already got an appointment at a fertility clinic booked in late May. Now our only option is ICSI but who knows - he might not even have retreivable sperm and my tests might be crap as well. Already have a high FSH. Now waiting for the results back on my AMH test. Happy days.
> 
> Right now I don't know what to do. It feels totally hopeless.

:hugs: So sorry hun, I hope the appointment at the FC can get you somewhere :hugs:



ttcpostvr said:


> hello beautiful ladies,
> just thought i would update you on my sweet little baby. ordered a fetal doppler online and received it monday, listened and couldn't find anything. today, i searched for like 20 minutes and FINALLY found that precious sound. 176 bpm! i have another u/s friday!
> thinking of you all! have faith. it will happen!

That's amazing hun :cloud9: xx



wannabeprego said:


> Hi lovely ladies!! :flower: I have missed all of you guys!! I hope you guys are doing well. Sorry I havent been on much lately. Work has been keeping me super busy and then my laptop crashed so I havent had much computer time lately. I need to buy a new laptop!! Work is kind of crazy right now because I have been training to take my supervisors place and she goes on on maternity leave at the beginning of June so I dont have much time left to train. She will be out for 3 months on leave. I am hoping that baby doesnt decide to come early so I can have some more time to train. We had a new girl start on Monday of this week and I have been helping my supervisor train her on doing recruiting. I have been feeling a little stressed because I have felt overwhelmed at points with everything that I had to learn and I was worrying I wouldnt be able to master her job or have enough time to, before she has her baby. Fingers crossed her baby doesnt decide to come early so I can at least have the rest of this month to train!!!
> 
> I have put TTC on the back burner for now until I can have my surgery. I didnt see the point in focusing on TTC anymore and going through the painful emotional roller coaster when DH and my chances of getting pregnant are so low right now. I just cant handle the heart ache and pain of it all right now, I am glad that work is a distraction and that it has been keeping me so busy at least even though it has been kind of nuts with everything I have to learn!!
> 
> One weird thing that did happen to me this cycle and it has never happened to me before, is that I had a few streaks of brown dried blood when I wipped right around my ovulation/fertile window. Of course I was hoping it was implantation spotting and that I am pregnant, It has never happened to me before in the 2.5 plus years that I have been monitoring m cycles. I havent done OPKs in a few months now so I dont know for sure when I ovulated this cycle. DH and me had a lot of sex during my fertile window though so who knows. I am not getting my hopes up or anything though, because it just isnt that easy sigh
> 
> I hope all of you girls have a lovely weekend. I am going to continue to check in on you girls from time to time so I can try to keep up with everything that is going on!!:hugs:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/d277.jpg

:wave:
:hugs:

It's tough putting TTC aside but I'm glad your work is keeping you busy, all the best xx


:dust:


----------



## chattyB

I have tears on my cheeks as I type this - 

This morning, I got my BFP :)

I'm 2 days late but had all the signs that AF was imminent (bar spotting). I'd planned to leave it til Saturday before testing but caved and did an IC .... and discovered a barely there second line of the eye squinting variety. Second IC was the same. I jumped in the car and waited outside the chemist for 20 minutes until they opened and blew £25 on every type of test they had. 

2 clear lines on the FRER, + on the clear blue + test and a "pregnant 1-2" on a clear blue digital.

Hubby's first sentence was "immaculate conception???" as we've only managed BD about 3 times this cycle (one of those last night haha). Who'd have tought that the month we're all "ahhh whatever" about TTC is the month we fall pregnant! Baby is due 11/01/13.

Looks like I got a fertilised easter egg this time!

Babydust ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

OMG Chatty - I knew it, had a feeling when I read af was late!! :happydance: I'm over the moon for you, this group was due another bfp.

:hugs: Heramys, I'm so sorry hun. Like HappyBunny says, there are other options - one way or another you will get your baby.

Glad to hear you've been keeping busy wannabe. I hve everything crossed that it was IB!

:cloud9: ttcpostvr, that's wonderful news!


----------



## sapphire1

Wow, I have missed lots of people - must go back and re-read :dohh:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I knew it Chatty!! I am so happy for you!:cloud9: Send us that dust!

wannabeprego - so glad to hear from you. I'm glad you are keeping yourself busy. FX for IB...

ttcpostvr - that is lovely! Super excited for you.

AFM, I think I'm going to ovulate soon all on my own. I have an OPK and I'm going to try it. I'm excited since I rarely get positive OPK's. Maybe the acupuncture is finally paying off. 

Keep bringing those :bfp: ladies!!


----------



## nicoley

Congrats chatty...lol it's the same thing the month we conceived we barely bd...and like you maybe 3 times...I thought maybe doing it that amount of times gave our men lots of production time...exciting stuff... Woohoo!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Omg! Congrats chatty! Welcome to the first trimester. I pray you have a very easy and healthy 36 weeks ahead of you!


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi everyone, not sure if you all remember me as i havent been on for so long bit just wanted to let you all know that i got my bfp today. we had our sa done 4 weeks ago and it was really low counts, only 3.64 million/mL with good morph and motility but here i am today in total shock!


----------



## chattyB

Yay! Fabulous news! Wow, VRWags are waiting ages for a BFP and then 2 on one day?? Congratulations huni, miracles CAn happen. When are you due?


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck with the IUI Carlise, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Welcome 2plus1makes3, best of luck for the VR!

CMo, it's a tricky one but I don't think it's selfish to want to use donor sperm. Presumably you don't have children of your own, and your DH does - I do think you have every right to have a child, whatever it takes. I suppose using donor sperm is a bit like adoption, the child wouldn't biologically be his, but it would still feel 100% like his child. Hope you decide what to do without too much bother :hugs:

:hugs: HappyBunny, I'm sorry about the SA results, I hope the vitamins work. Best of luck with the IVF, they say acupuncture is a fantastic treatment to have alongside it.

Wow, super congrats waiting4vr! Amazing news :cloud9: Woo, the VR wags luck is finally looking up!

AFM, DH and I are going though a tough time atm, and have discussed splitting. He is still refusing to TTC, as he's not sure if he loves me anymore. I need to ttc to mend my broken heart, it's the only thing that gave me hope after the mc. I would have been around 30 weeks pregnant by now, can't stop dwelling on it :nope:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Thankyou so much everyone :) I am due january 13th.. still cant believe i am writing this!! 
Congrats Chatty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CMo

Congratulations ladies on your BFPs!!!

Sapphire I'm so sorry your going through a tough time. Where's all this coming from? Hope you can work things out.

AFM: thanks for the advice ladies I feel so lucky to have people to talk to that understand.
I've not brought up using a donor again I'm just letting it sink in. We go on holiday in 2 weeks so I plan to raise it again then.
I've pretty much decided that I'm going to go for it and we could afford 3 shots towards the end of the year.
Obviously I'd rather do it naturally but it's not going to happen. Just need to get DH on board either that or I'll do it by myself. I'm now thinking he's the one being selfish. He's the one causing all the problems. He's had his 3 kids and I'm not willing to sacrifice my turn at being a mum! I know if it was me that had problems conceiving I would try every possible method to give him a baby! Sorry for the rant! Feel better now.

Have a great weekend xx


----------



## sapphire1

I totally agree that he's being the selfish one CMo. Part of the reason that I'm so pissed with DH is that him stalling/saying he doesn't want more kids, impacts on me and Holly. I want her to have a sibling that is close in age, not just one with a 13 year age gap. I feel that the longer we wait, the more chance there is of us never being able to have another. Lol, you can tell I regret marrying a man with 'baggage' :rofl: I am of course over the moon that the VR worked, and we have Holly, I suppose it's just that when you're younger you don't imagine that you might face issues like this. Anyhow, pity paty over :haha: I hope DH comes round to your way of thinking hun :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> I have tears on my cheeks as I type this -
> 
> This morning, I got my BFP :)
> 
> I'm 2 days late but had all the signs that AF was imminent (bar spotting). I'd planned to leave it til Saturday before testing but caved and did an IC .... and discovered a barely there second line of the eye squinting variety. Second IC was the same. I jumped in the car and waited outside the chemist for 20 minutes until they opened and blew £25 on every type of test they had.
> 
> 2 clear lines on the FRER, + on the clear blue + test and a "pregnant 1-2" on a clear blue digital.
> 
> Hubby's first sentence was "immaculate conception???" as we've only managed BD about 3 times this cycle (one of those last night haha). Who'd have tought that the month we're all "ahhh whatever" about TTC is the month we fall pregnant! Baby is due 11/01/13.
> 
> Looks like I got a fertilised easter egg this time!
> 
> Babydust ladies!

Wohoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's fantastic news hun!:happydance:

Congratulations :D




Waiting4vr said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if you all remember me as i havent been on for so long bit just wanted to let you all know that i got my bfp today. we had our sa done 4 weeks ago and it was really low counts, only 3.64 million/mL with good morph and motility but here i am today in total shock!

Congratulations hun! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's amazing, 2 bfps all at once!!

x



sapphire1 said:


> Good luck with the IUI Carlise, I will keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> Welcome 2plus1makes3, best of luck for the VR!
> 
> CMo, it's a tricky one but I don't think it's selfish to want to use donor sperm. Presumably you don't have children of your own, and your DH does - I do think you have every right to have a child, whatever it takes. I suppose using donor sperm is a bit like adoption, the child wouldn't biologically be his, but it would still feel 100% like his child. Hope you decide what to do without too much bother :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: HappyBunny, I'm sorry about the SA results, I hope the vitamins work. Best of luck with the IVF, they say acupuncture is a fantastic treatment to have alongside it.
> 
> Wow, super congrats waiting4vr! Amazing news :cloud9: Woo, the VR wags luck is finally looking up!
> 
> AFM, DH and I are going though a tough time atm, and have discussed splitting. He is still refusing to TTC, as he's not sure if he loves me anymore. I need to ttc to mend my broken heart, it's the only thing that gave me hope after the mc. I would have been around 30 weeks pregnant by now, can't stop dwelling on it :nope:




sapphire1 said:


> I totally agree that he's being the selfish one CMo. Part of the reason that I'm so pissed with DH is that him stalling/saying he doesn't want more kids, impacts on me and Holly. I want her to have a sibling that is close in age, not just one with a 13 year age gap. I feel that the longer we wait, the more chance there is of us never being able to have another. Lol, you can tell I regret marrying a man with 'baggage' :rofl: I am of course over the moon that the VR worked, and we have Holly, I suppose it's just that when you're younger you don't imagine that you might face issues like this. Anyhow, pity paty over :haha: I hope DH comes round to your way of thinking hun :hugs:

Oh sapphire hun :hug: I am so sorry things have got so bad :(

I hope you guys can work things out and get to a better place together... you must be hurting so much :hugs:

As for 'baggage'... I dread to think what I'm going to hear, DH's ex is being hideous again - the boys were supposed to come and stay over tonight but she has been sending bitchy texts to DH (bear in mind she* never * has contact with DH, all done through SS's :growlmad:) and apparently they are not coming and she said it's their choice not hers. Well that'll be shining bright! Something very fishy is going on and I don't like it one bit... it really cuts DH up when crap kicks off with his ex, and it affects us all :( That woman simply won't stop until everyone is as wizened and thoroughly miserable and joyless as she is :(

And breathe!

xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Big hugs Tally. They always try to make it hard don't they :nope: I hope he gets to see the boys soon x x


----------



## ttcpostvr

here is our baby today at 10 weeks. he/she was moving like crazy and even waved at us for a few seconds. loving our little gummy bear so much.

166 bpm
30.8 mm

hope you guys are doing well!
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks_166bpm_30.8 mm.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heramys

Congratulations on your BFPs!


----------



## Heramys

Anyone else here that had 0% sperm and went with the TESE/TESA/PESA etc? If so was there any sperm there then? 

We're having our fertility planning meeting plus the biopsy the same day - 22nd of May. I think we get the result back immediately, so basically our future is decided there and then..

In the meanwhile we had a HUGE fight over this as he can live without kids and I cannot. All comes down to money. Huge stress this week, but I think we've managed to find a solution. 

I'm so nervous about the biopsy result as that's basically what determines everything.


----------



## sapphire1

Aww ttcpostvr, what a lovely scan pic! :cloud9:

:hugs: Heramys. Sorry I don't have any experience of that, but I hope and pray that the results on the 22nd are good and you're able to go ahead with treatment.


----------



## ababytogether

Congrats waiting and chatty so pleased for you both

H&H 9 months to you both :)))


----------



## MissusO

Hello there

I'd like to join you ladies as it looks like we have a lot in common, so I thought rather than lurk much longer I'd say hello and tell you a bit about my story. Am almost 41 and got married in March. Been with DH for 3 years now after first meeting 23 years ago (long story for another day :winkwink:). So I have no kids and DH has 3 (17,15 and 13) but they live a few hundred miles from us so we don't see them as often as we would like. My relationship is good with the younger two is good but pretty poor with eldest, well non existant really given that she has refused to meet me in the last 3 years. Again another story for another day LOL ! 

We had reversal in December, 12 years since since initial op. Got our SA a few weeks ago and still trying to fully understand them :spermy: (I might post them to get some interpretation help from you ladies). Basically it looks like the count is reasonable given the length of time etc but motility is pretty poor so that's our focus now we are just about to start rattling with the supplements. So its TTC naturally for a few months for us before we look at other options and see where we end up.

So that's me for now. Trying to find the balance between working positively at TTC and avoiding the obesssing - it may be a fine line lol :haha:

Look forward to getting to know you,

MissusO :flower:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome MissusO :) Avoiding the obsessing is hard! :haha: It's definitely worth starting supplements, they do seem to make a difference. Good luck and hope you see your bfp soon!


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group Missus! Good luck with your TTC journey. Hubby and I have just got our BFP, 11 months after VR (original V was 12/13 yrs before). We decided against an SA so were oblivious to the numbers however, we assumed that given the length of time between V and VR that they would've been low. Hubby has been taking wellman conception vits for around 6 months or so and started exercising everyday - I'm sure this is what's made the difference. 


Sapphire - really hope you're ok huni - thinking of you


----------



## sapphire1

I'm fine thanks Chatty :hugs: Ooh you got a ticker! :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

I did! First ticker EVER :). Getting the hang of this techno stuff now ..... Just need to work out how to post photos lol


----------



## MissusO

thanks for the welcome ladies, soooooo good to hear that it *can* happen.

Just waiting for AF tonight, bit flat but some Ben and Jerry's phish food to keep me occupied


----------



## 2plus1makes3

:flower:Hi ladies, we had our VR on the 4th, the doctor said the right side had a lot of inflammation and saw nothing but the left side was pooring out with sperm, he was able to reconnect both sides. We have to wait two weeks post op for his follow-up visit and then we can start to conceive. So any advice? We were just thinking to do it everyday or so like we always do and see what happens. Hoping for baby dust in the next few months! Congrats to everyone who got a BFP and those who are still trying. I am 32, husband 34. We have a DD 4, and DS 3. 

Thanks.


----------



## sapphire1

Mmm, love phish food :)

2plus1makes3, our surgeon recommended that DH take supplements, and to DTD every other day. We followed that, used preseed and got a bfp on the 1st month of trying :) (around 3/4 months post op) This time round it's been different - we hadn't been taking supplements and no bfp in 10 months of ttc. It could well be the supplements that made the difference. This is what he took, it's on the link 'lifestyle and dietary advice for the reversal patient'

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/

Good luck!


----------



## chattyB

Good luck 2plus! I agree, DTD every other day. Get yourself on a good prenatal supplement too. It's handy to start tracking ovulation to pinpoint your most fertile window.


----------



## tallybee

MissusO said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'd like to join you ladies as it looks like we have a lot in common, so I thought rather than lurk much longer I'd say hello and tell you a bit about my story. Am almost 41 and got married in March. Been with DH for 3 years now after first meeting 23 years ago (long story for another day :winkwink:). So I have no kids and DH has 3 (17,15 and 13) but they live a few hundred miles from us so we don't see them as often as we would like. My relationship is good with the younger two is good but pretty poor with eldest, well non existant really given that she has refused to meet me in the last 3 years. Again another story for another day LOL !
> 
> We had reversal in December, 12 years since since initial op. Got our SA a few weeks ago and still trying to fully understand them :spermy: (I might post them to get some interpretation help from you ladies). Basically it looks like the count is reasonable given the length of time etc but motility is pretty poor so that's our focus now we are just about to start rattling with the supplements. So its TTC naturally for a few months for us before we look at other options and see where we end up.
> 
> So that's me for now. Trying to find the balance between working positively at TTC and avoiding the obesssing - it may be a fine line lol :haha:
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you,
> 
> MissusO :flower:

Hiya :wave:

Avoiding obsessing is tough! I wish you all the best TTC xx



2plus1makes3 said:


> :flower:Hi ladies, we had our VR on the 4th, the doctor said the right side had a lot of inflammation and saw nothing but the left side was pooring out with sperm, he was able to reconnect both sides. We have to wait two weeks post op for his follow-up visit and then we can start to conceive. So any advice? We were just thinking to do it everyday or so like we always do and see what happens. Hoping for baby dust in the next few months! Congrats to everyone who got a BFP and those who are still trying. I am 32, husband 34. We have a DD 4, and DS 3.
> 
> Thanks.

Welcome to the group! All the best with TTC :) I agree about doing it every other day :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi:

Oh Chatty - I'm loving the new ticker! 

Sapphire - I'm sorry you are going through this. We are here for you :hugs:

Tally I know exactly how you feel. DH's ex is a witch too! I thought maybe since the kids are getting older she would mature herself as well but I am wrong! 

CMO - best of luck with DH's. I know its hard for them but once you hold that baby it won't matter.

Heramys - I'm sorry about the fight! I know how you feel. DH's has two kids and he is afraid if ivf doesn't work it will cause friction between us. 

ttcpostvr - that is a lovely picture. I can't believe its 10 weeks now!


----------



## tallybee

Yea it's crazy isn't it hun, honestly you'd think they would get bored of causing problems but no! It must be so crappy for the boys...

DH still hasn't been able to get in touch - both the boys have mobiles but aren't answering, same story with her mobile and home phone :( he went round there on Friday but no-one was in. He is really upset about it and sees no way to improve the situation...

Anyway, enough of that!

xx


----------



## sapphire1

:nope: Tally, hope he gets to see the boys soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> I have tears on my cheeks as I type this -
> 
> This morning, I got my BFP :)
> 
> I'm 2 days late but had all the signs that AF was imminent (bar spotting). I'd planned to leave it til Saturday before testing but caved and did an IC .... and discovered a barely there second line of the eye squinting variety. Second IC was the same. I jumped in the car and waited outside the chemist for 20 minutes until they opened and blew £25 on every type of test they had.
> 
> 2 clear lines on the FRER, + on the clear blue + test and a "pregnant 1-2" on a clear blue digital.
> 
> Hubby's first sentence was "immaculate conception???" as we've only managed BD about 3 times this cycle (one of those last night haha). Who'd have tought that the month we're all "ahhh whatever" about TTC is the month we fall pregnant! Baby is due 11/01/13.
> 
> Looks like I got a fertilised easter egg this time!
> 
> Babydust ladies!



:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/CongratsontheBFP.gif



Waiting4vr said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if you all remember me as i havent been on for so long bit just wanted to let you all know that i got my bfp today. we had our sa done 4 weeks ago and it was really low counts, only 3.64 million/mL with good morph and motility but here i am today in total shock!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats on your BFP!!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## 2plus1makes3

Thanks for the welcome. I dont know if we can hold out to every other day but we will just relax until we get his SA. Im a little nervous. Where is everyone from? Im from NJ.


----------



## tallybee

Yea I think the more relaxed you can be the better :thumbup:

I'm from Scotland :) One or 2 others in the group are as well.

xx


----------



## chattyB

ME! I'm in Scotland too!

I'd definitely take the "relaxed" approach - I seriously nearly drove myself to insanity throughout last year .... It made every cycle feel like a year long with crushing disappointment every time the witch arrived.


----------



## CMo

Me too! I'm from just outside Edinburgh!

Hi missuso, where was your surgery done?

Ex's are the pits like! I'm so lucky that dh was divorced from his ex long long before I was on the scene and because his kids are grown up ivecnever even met her. Suppose I've had no need to. Desperate to know what she looks like tho! X


----------



## MissusO

ok so whats with the Scottish theme here LOL, I'm in Edinburgh !!!!!

Surgery was Dr Donat at Murrayfield - anyone else with him?

:lol:


----------



## tallybee

MissusO said:


> ok so whats with the Scottish theme here LOL, I'm in Edinburgh !!!!!
> 
> Surgery was Dr Donat at Murrayfield - anyone else with him?
> 
> :lol:

Nup, how did you find it there? We went to Ross Hall in Glasgow and the surgeon was a Dr Aitchison. Wasn't great really... 

:flower:


----------



## chattyB

We travelled down to Duncan Harris in Nottingham. I hadn't realised there were so many Scots on here! Maybe we should arrange a "meet-up"!!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh wait a couple of months for a meet up, I should be back in Aberdeen by then :) I'm still going to move back there for now, to see how things go.

CMo, I can understand you wanting to know what your DH's ex looks like. I was pleased to discover my DH's ex is a bit of a minger :rofl:


----------



## chattyB

sapphire1 said:


> Ooh wait a couple of months for a meet up, I should be back in Aberdeen by then :) I'm still going to move back there for now, to see how things go.
> 
> CMo, I can understand you wanting to know what your DH's ex looks like. I was pleased to discover my DH's ex is a bit of a minger :rofl:



Bahahahaha! "bit of a minger". Brilliant! My hubby's ex was less than impressed that he's gone 10 years younger lol (she's another psycho-sue).

Of course we can wait a few months huni - we could arrange for Edinburgh, it'd be easier for you to get to there rather than Glasgow and there's more of you over Edinburgh way anyway. Looking forwards to it!!!


----------



## CMo

Lol sapphire ive certainly heard that she looks like she fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!

Missuso he done our surgery aswell in march 2011. How did u find him to be? My dh kept calling him dr 'doughnut' by mistake! I was mortified!


----------



## CMo

Oooh I'm definitely up for an Edinburgh meet up! Have to warn u all that I do drink a lot of wine when I'm out! Typical Scottish burd!


----------



## sapphire1

CMo said:


> Lol sapphire ive certainly heard that she looks like she fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!
> 
> Missuso he done our surgery aswell in march 2011. How did u find him to be? My dh kept calling him dr 'doughnut' by mistake! I was mortified!

:rofl:


I am 10 years younger than DHs ex. Our birthdays are 2 days apart, when I had my 30th, she had her 40th :haha: :smug:


----------



## chattyB

Ok that's freaky ..... Mine on OH ex birthdays are 2 days apart too .... When I turned 30, she turned 40 lol


----------



## CMo

Its maybe a good thing I've not met his ex cos I think I'd slap her! Dh had his vasectomy cos they had 3 kids and she didn't want anymore then she ran off with another bloke and guess what.... Yip she had another daughter!
Now she gets to play happy families while we struggle with this looming over us!

I could scream sometimes when I think about it! Vasectomys should be banned!!!


----------



## chattyB

CMo said:


> I could scream sometimes when I think about it! Vasectomys should be banned!!!

Couldn't agree more! People rush into vasectomies far too quickly.


----------



## sapphire1

Ooo spooky Chatty! How are you feeling hunni?

Yip, I agree too, especially when blokes are young. DH was only in his mid-20s when he got his. Every time I see a post about someone wanting their OH to get one I want to scream 'nooooooooooooo!'


----------



## CMo

Mine was mid 20's aswell which is far too young. Don't think there was much counselling either it was just a case of 'it's easier for a man to get it done than a woman'

I strongly believe that if a woman decides she's had enough kids then it should be her that has the op done! 

I try not to get mad at dh cos I know u never think that your marriage will break down and u certainly don't bargain on meeting someone 20yrs younger with no kids but u just never know what your future holds!

That's also why I'm a bit mad that he's still 'thinking' about using a sperm donor. He's got us in the situation do he should be willing, like I am, to try do everything possible so we can have a baby!


----------



## chattyB

I'm feeling good thanks huni! I'm walking around like Dolly Parton (not that indeed help in that department lol), my bbs feel like they're gonna explode ... its agony wearing a bra and even worse when i take it off! I'm pretty tired and falling asleep by 8pm most nights and my appetites gone haywire sometimes hungry (very very hungry) then no appetite at all! My initial thoughts were "girl" but with my girls, i craved sweets and yummy stuff .... i'm 5 weeks and in love with SALAD CREAM!!!???? GROSS, so now i'm thinking boy. I have a notion for wholemeal tortillas with chicken, spinach and salad cream so not too unhealthy at the moment lol. I'm starting to get waves of nausea when i'm hungry, gone right off coffee but quite fancy milky tea (unheard of before TEA=DISGUSTING). I'm incredibly bloated too and struggling to fit into my jeans, its fine in the morning but by 12pm, everything is undone and hanging out or i've changed into joggers. I look 5 months pregnant this afternoon, not 5 weeks!

I scared myself stupid last night with a dream ... i woke up in a cold sweat. I know you have strange dreams when pregnant but i dreamt that i'd had a scan at 7 weeks and the sonographer said "ooohh twins, a boy and a girl" - now how the hell she could tell on a 7 week scan is beyond me.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: CMo, I hope DH changes his mind about using a sperm donor. Hopefully it won't come to that anyway :dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Oops crossed posts! Hehe, you never know, it could be twins! Another girl on BnB has a 14 month old, and found out she's preggers with twins :shock: Good symptoms, the cravings have kicked in early :haha:


----------



## CMo

He will ;-) lol

Sapphire how's things with u? Are things getting better with dh? X


----------



## tallybee

Hi all! Loving the idea of an Edinburgh meet :D 

Also loving the chat about minger exes :rofl: they all seem to be older too lol, same here, DH's is 18 yrs older than me :shock: 

My phone just tried to autocorrect exes to feces :rofl: 

Waw chatty cravings really are setting in ey!

Sapphire I hope things are gettin better with your dh :hugs:


----------



## CMo

What are we all like with our older men lol x


----------



## tallybee

LOL yeah 

Just realised that makes it sound like DH is at least 18 years older than me, he's not :rofl: his ex is older than him :lol:


----------



## sapphire1

:rofl: at autocorrect!

DH is only 4 years older than me, his ex was a few years older than him :haha:

Things are much the same here, we are arguing on and off. Still planning on moving though, so hopefully that will make a difference. It's 5 months since the MC today :cry:


----------



## chattyB

((hugs)). Be gentle with yourself today huni. Could it be that your hubby is getting cold feet about TTC because you're not happy about where you're living just now and stressing out about a move? Fingers crossed everything settles soon and he "comes to his senses"!


----------



## BabyHope2012

Hi everyone, 

I have been lurking here for quite a while and have been really inspired by all of your amazing journeys. Each of you have given me so much hope in believing that me and my partner will have a baby one day...

As for my story...
DF has 3 children from his ex and had his op done when he was in his late twenties and he had the VR done in October 2011. The follow up SA we had done was bad news, only 2 sperm were seen at 4 months post VR..needless to say we are devastated :( 
We have had a few consultations with Surgeons/doctors and have decided the best option for us would be ICSI and IVF...the only problems is knowing where is best to go for this treatment. We are based in the South East near London. Do any of you have suggestions/recommendations on where to get treatment? 
This has been a very stressful and emotional time for us both, DF is desperate for us to have a baby, and is willing to do anything to help have this happen. I am very lucky that I am stepmum to 3 amazing children who live with us full time, but having a baby would be such bonus to our family and we all really want this. I would really appreciate any help or suggestions you might have and wish all of you the best with your journeys. It is so comforting knowing there are other people out there who understand what it's like to be going through this. :)


----------



## tallybee

BabyHope2012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking here for quite a while and have been really inspired by all of your amazing journeys. Each of you have given me so much hope in believing that me and my partner will have a baby one day...
> 
> As for my story...
> DF has 3 children from his ex and had his op done when he was in his late twenties and he had the VR done in October 2011. The follow up SA we had done was bad news, only 2 sperm were seen at 4 months post VR..needless to say we are devastated :(
> We have had a few consultations with Surgeons/doctors and have decided the best option for us would be ICSI and IVF...the only problems is knowing where is best to go for this treatment. We are based in the South East near London. Do any of you have suggestions/recommendations on where to get treatment?
> This has been a very stressful and emotional time for us both, DF is desperate for us to have a baby, and is willing to do anything to help have this happen. I am very lucky that I am stepmum to 3 amazing children who live with us full time, but having a baby would be such bonus to our family and we all really want this. I would really appreciate any help or suggestions you might have and wish all of you the best with your journeys. It is so comforting knowing there are other people out there who understand what it's like to be going through this. :)

Welcome hun :wave:

Sorry to hear the VR didn't go as planned :hugs: Good that you've got options to explore though.

I don't know much about where to look for the treatments you mention, I'm sure some of the other ladies on here can help though :thumbup:

All the best!


----------



## BabyHope2012

Thanks for the welcome tallybee ;)


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group! Sorry to hear the VR wasn't successful :(. Good luck with your ICSI journey! I can't help either I'm afraid - I'm up in Scotland so not too sure of the clinics down in London. Have you tried asking on the assisted conception board? There'll probably be ladies on there that have experience of clinics in London.

Babydust!


----------



## want2beamamma

Hi ladies,

Not sure if it's okay for me to join you all or not but.... OH and I are just saving for a VR at the moment. Feels like a long painful process of waiting. I find it VERY sad that things arent covered. I wish there was more funding for something like this.
Hope you ladies dont mind if I join in as I hope to soon be on the same pages as all of you. Just looking for a good group of ladies who are supportive and understanding!


----------



## CMo

Welcome ladies! I'm sure u'll find all the support u need here! It's such a long and emotional process that it's good to have people who understand what your going through.

Babyhope our vr wasn't successful either. I'm opting towards iui with donor sperm first before icsi just to give us more options.


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group Want2be! Many of us joined this board in the early stages of planning a VR so don't feel you're "out of place" because you're in the planning stage. Good luck on your TTC journey!

Babydust!


----------



## tallybee

want2beamamma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not sure if it's okay for me to join you all or not but.... OH and I are just saving for a VR at the moment. Feels like a long painful process of waiting. I find it VERY sad that things arent covered. I wish there was more funding for something like this.
> Hope you ladies dont mind if I join in as I hope to soon be on the same pages as all of you. Just looking for a good group of ladies who are supportive and understanding!

:wave:

Of course you can join :) As chatty said many have come here during the planning process. I wish I'd known of somewhere like this when we were at that stage, we could have made a more informed choice about who to go to for the op.

All the best :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Babyhope and Want2be :) 

Sorry the VR didn't work out Babyhope, I hope your ICSI journey is successful. I don't have experience of London clinics, but Lister is one that I hear of a lot. Have a look at the assisted conception section of the forum, there is bound to be some London girls on there.

Good luck for the VR want2be, course we don't mind you joining now. We've all been through the process so should be able to answer any questions you have :)


----------



## BabyHope2012

Thanks for the warm welcome girls...and for your advice to check out the assisted conception forum :)

want2beamamma hope everything goes well with the VR...I wish I had known about this forum when we were going through our VR...the ladies on here have a wealth of knowledge and if I can help, just let me know :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome BabyHope2012:hi:

We are in the US but we are moving forward to ICSI as well. :hugs: I'm sorry the VR didn't work. Did you have DH on vitamins? We were told that DH should had been on vitamins three months before his VR to restart his system. Our SA's have been all over the place so we are going to freeze some just in case. Good luck to you! :dust:

Welcome Want2beamomma :hi:

Good luck on this journey! There are many ladies here that can help you through this. It is sad that insurance doesn't cover a procedure like this. We saved up too and now we are saving up for IVF. But it will be all worth it when you have your bundle of joy in your arms. Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Many of the private hospitals here also do a repayment plan where you get the op done and pay X amount back a month. Might be worth looking in to?


----------



## chattyB

Wow! SO tired!! One of my maiden girls decided to go onto labour at midnight .... So far we have 4 healthy kittens (although one gave me a bit of a fright!) I think we still have another 1 or 2 to come. Very proud of my girl!

Guess I'll be sleeping tomorrow!! :)


----------



## BabyHope2012

Thanks HappyBunnyAB! DF has been on vitamins and supplements since the VR but wasn't on them beforehand. Wishing you all the best with your ICSI treatment :flower:

ChattyB Aww, kittens congrats!


----------



## Heramys

We're sort of in the same position. My OH's SA showed 0% sperm :growlmad:

So we're now booked in for a biopsy on tuesday next week and for a "check-up" on me at the same time.
Hopefully they could proceed with ICSI. 
However I've got high FSH and still awaiting the AMH test result :wacko:

Needless to say I'm extremely nervous for Tuesday's appointment. First hubby and then me... They should be able to find something though as I've been scanning the medical library database for research articles on this subject. I'd like to be educated hehe. 

Cross fingers! :flower:


----------



## ttcpostvr

hey ladies, i have my 11+5 scan today. i am very anxious. please say prayers for us! i'll update this evening! :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Heramys! I hope you can move with ICSI! 

ttcpostvr- Praying for you and your baby![-o&lt;


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Heramys :hugs:

Looking forwards to seeing your scan pics TTCpostVR! Good luck hun!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck for your appointment Heramys. I hope you get some positive news :hugs:

Looking forward to seeing scan pics ttcpostvr! :)

Chatty, when I saw your fb post about the kittens, I got momentarily confused and thought it was about me :rofl:


----------



## tallybee

All the best with everything up and coming lovelies xxx


----------



## chattyB

Hahahahahaha Sapphire - Just got it! (Sapphire is my cats name too) lol.


----------



## sapphire1

:D


----------



## BabyHope2012

Heramys said:


> We're sort of in the same position. My OH's SA showed 0% sperm :growlmad:
> 
> So we're now booked in for a biopsy on tuesday next week and for a "check-up" on me at the same time.
> Hopefully they could proceed with ICSI.
> However I've got high FSH and still awaiting the AMH test result :wacko:
> 
> Needless to say I'm extremely nervous for Tuesday's appointment. First hubby and then me... They should be able to find something though as I've been scanning the medical library database for research articles on this subject. I'd like to be educated hehe.
> 
> Cross fingers! :flower:

Aww hun, fingers crossed it all goes well. :hugs: Please let us know how you get on. Great idea to get some research on the subject, we are currently looking for somewhere we are happy to have the treatment done...it's hard to know where to start sometimes, but not giving up! :flower:

ttcpostvr hope everything went well with your scan x


----------



## MissusO

Hello ladies

Am sure there is information on this somewhere already on the thread and am trying to read throught them all but am just wondering what supplements if any your men are taking and what doseage? 

We are trying to deal with low motility and are using wellman conception, maca, coq10, royal jelly and zinc. Any others that you particularly recommend?

Also just wondering thoughts on using softcups to help the poor swimmers stay in place a little longer :winkwink:

Thanks for your help 

:dust:


----------



## sapphire1

The supplements that my DH took are in the link 'lifestyle and dietary advice for the reversal patient'. He started taking them post op, and we got our bfp 4 months later on the first month of trying. I also made him stop drinking lol.

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/downloads/

Since we've been ttc #2 he hasn't taken anything and we have had 10 unsuccessful cycles. We did try softcups on one cycle but they didn't work for us. I couldn't seem to get the hang of them, and they always leaked. I was worried I was actually blocking the swimmers off rather than helping them. Having said that, loads of ladies recommend them so they're definitely worth a try. I do recommend preseed though, Holly is a preseed baby but we didn't use softcups. We DTD every other day from when AF finished. I charted so when I thought I had OVd we DTD once more. Good luck!

:dust:

ttcpostvr where is your scan pic? :)


----------



## chattyB

We tried softcups and concieve + too but I got my BFP on a cycle where we didn't use anything. Hubby used wellman conception.


----------



## chattyB

Just to let you know - I had my first scan today at. Dated as 6+4, 2 gestational sacs seen, 2 yolk sacs but 1 heartbeat. 2nd sac was the sme size as the first but slightly odd shaped. I go back in a few weeks for a re-scan to either confirm 2 babies or 1 baby and a vanishing twin. Apparently it's quite common for twins to be a few days apart in age and that twin 2 is too young for a heartbeat to be detected yet. Fingers crossed I'll have at least 1 healthy baby in January.

Baby dust ladies x


----------



## sapphire1

Gosh Chatty, how exciting! I hope there's a 2nd bean snuggling in there, that was just hiding. Can't wait for your next scan now!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chatty - that is so exciting twins! Good luck on your next scan.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

A little update from me ladies!

I got a +OPK yesterday and I asked DH if he wanted to :sex: and he laughed and said why? we are doing IVF! So that means the :witch: will show her face in twelve days and then I'll be on BC until I start my meds. It's starting to feel real now and I'm getting very excited! I pray everything turns out good and we get our miracle. Thank you ladies for your support!


----------



## MissusO

chattyB said:


> Just to let you know - I had my first scan today at. Dated as 6+4, 2 gestational sacs seen, 2 yolk sacs but 1 heartbeat. 2nd sac was the sme size as the first but slightly odd shaped. I go back in a few weeks for a re-scan to either confirm 2 babies or 1 baby and a vanishing twin. Apparently it's quite common for twins to be a few days apart in age and that twin 2 is too young for a heartbeat to be detected yet. Fingers crossed I'll have at least 1 healthy baby in January.
> 
> Baby dust ladies x

Wow chatty how exciting  fingers crossed for you all  

Missuso:dust:


----------



## sapphire1

Best of luck HappyBunny, we're all rooting for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Wow Happybunny! That's come around quick!! I have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## BabyHope2012

chattyB said:


> Just to let you know - I had my first scan today at. Dated as 6+4, 2 gestational sacs seen, 2 yolk sacs but 1 heartbeat. 2nd sac was the sme size as the first but slightly odd shaped. I go back in a few weeks for a re-scan to either confirm 2 babies or 1 baby and a vanishing twin. Apparently it's quite common for twins to be a few days apart in age and that twin 2 is too young for a heartbeat to be detected yet. Fingers crossed I'll have at least 1 healthy baby in January.
> 
> Baby dust ladies x

Awww Chatty...wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## tallybee

chattyB said:


> Just to let you know - I had my first scan today at. Dated as 6+4, 2 gestational sacs seen, 2 yolk sacs but 1 heartbeat. 2nd sac was the sme size as the first but slightly odd shaped. I go back in a few weeks for a re-scan to either confirm 2 babies or 1 baby and a vanishing twin. Apparently it's quite common for twins to be a few days apart in age and that twin 2 is too young for a heartbeat to be detected yet. Fingers crossed I'll have at least 1 healthy baby in January.
> 
> Baby dust ladies x

Wow that's so exciting! How amazing would it be for you to have VR twins!

:happydance:



HappyBunnyAB said:


> A little update from me ladies!
> 
> I got a +OPK yesterday and I asked DH if he wanted to :sex: and he laughed and said why? we are doing IVF! So that means the :witch: will show her face in twelve days and then I'll be on BC until I start my meds. It's starting to feel real now and I'm getting very excited! I pray everything turns out good and we get our miracle. Thank you ladies for your support!

All the best hun!! 

xx


----------



## blondi76

Hi, Im new here and trying to find out if I have any hope. My husband had a VR in July of 2010 and he did a HOME semen analysis a year later that said he had a count of 20 million+............Then I finally got him to go get a real semen analysis done this month, and it came back that he had 7 million per ml, 100% motility and 90% morphology. The doctor said his count was too low, and that there isnt alot of hope. Just to hope we get lucky....I also found out I was not ovulating, so i got on clomid 50 mg to increase my chance. This is my second month of taking it. Has anyone heard of others getting pregnant with such a low count? Do my chances increase any since he has great morphology and motility?? Just looking for some hope


----------



## tallybee

Welcome to the group blondi :)

Girls on here have gotten pregnant with their partner's numbers worse than that so don't give up! I don't know much about clomid but others on the TTC boards will. 

All the best :dust:


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group Blondi! WOW! With those counts after VR, most of us would be throwing a party!! There have been ladies on here get their BFPs with half that sperm count and morphology and motility in single figures.

Hubby and I have never had a "formal" SA but assumed everything was low (V to VR was 12yrs or so), we got our BFP 3 weeks ago.

Clomid does have a reputation for drying up cervical fluid and thinning the uterine lining, it might be worth doing more research and starting to use something like Evening Primrose Oil from AF starting to Ov (increases CM) also making sure you drink plenty of fluids. There's also a cough syrup (can't remember name!) that helps CM production as a side effect. Concieve + or Preseed would also help (and possibly softcups?)

There are supplements your OH could take to give his swimmers a little boost too - Wellman conception is good (this is why my OH used), MACA and CoQ10 are also known to boost sperm count/motility/morphology.

Have a look on the Assisted Conception board too - there are many ladies on Clomid who could give you more pointers than I can!

Good luck and babydust!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Blondi! Although the count is lowish, that's fantastic motility and morphology - and that's more important than the count. I have no idea what my DH's count is, we conceived our VR baby 4 months post VR, but haven't managed to conceive in 10 months TTC (except one miscarriage). The lady who started this thread has a VR baby, and I'm sure her DH's results weren't great. Supplements will help with increasing count, there's a link a few pages back. I don't know anything about clomid, sorry!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Blondi! Those numbers are a little low but your motility and morphology are great. I agree with the other ladies, some supplements will help you increase the numbers. I did clomid for two months but since our numbers were low we did not get pregnant. Clomid did dried me up and I took it at night to help out with the headaches. A friend of mine got pregnant on the first month of clomid. So I guess it just depends. Good luck!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi I am confused ladies, I have 3 lovely children, I am 36, DH 46 (although a young dad), he had his vasectomy a day before royal wedding last year, he has now hinted at another but I am unsure if he is serious, one minute he is really into it, the next nothing, he is hard to talk to about it. I am probably not making much sense lol. We cant afford reversal costs, he sent two samples last year and got the all clear. Does any sperm still get through? We were 100% confident we were done and I was now he is mentioned this? Perhaps it will just be down to luck, I am rambling sorry lol xx


----------



## sapphire1

Hi ellaandcallum. If your DH had 2 zero sperm samples, there's pretty much zero chance that any sperm will get through now. You hear of women getting pregnant very soon after a vasectomy, that's why they recommend you use other contraception until you get the all clear. I'm afraid the only option would be reversal or IVF with PESA/TESA - both of which are only available privately and not on the NHS. :flower:


----------



## ellaandcallum

I know think I am just clutching at straws really, I should just be satisfied with what I have and I am very blessed. I think it is because I am such a maternal person and my other half is ten years older than me, I do think if we were the same age, it wouldnt be so much of an issue. I just wanted to get it off my chest really, I loved this site when I was TTC met some great friends, and now they are pregnant again and that yearning inside is creeping back in, I think I am just going to have to accept that it has to end sometime. I was so adamant when he had it done as Macy wasnt very old so had my handsful, but now I had a letter today about playgroup and nursery and she is growing up too fast, I hope I havent come across as ungrateful or insensitive to you guys I just wanted some support today, I cant talk to noone else about it so this why I love BNB. Thank you anyway xxx you never know ;-) xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

chattyB said:


> Welcome to the group Blondi! WOW! With those counts after VR, most of us would be throwing a party!! There have been ladies on here get their BFPs with half that sperm count and morphology and motility in single figures.
> 
> Hubby and I have never had a "formal" SA but assumed everything was low (V to VR was 12yrs or so), we got our BFP 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Clomid does have a reputation for drying up cervical fluid and thinning the uterine lining, it might be worth doing more research and starting to use something like Evening Primrose Oil from AF starting to Ov (increases CM) also making sure you drink plenty of fluids. There's also a cough syrup (can't remember name!) that helps CM production as a side effect. Concieve + or Preseed would also help (and possibly softcups?)
> 
> There are supplements your OH could take to give his swimmers a little boost too - Wellman conception is good (this is why my OH used), MACA and CoQ10 are also known to boost sperm count/motility/morphology.
> 
> Have a look on the Assisted Conception board too - there are many ladies on Clomid who could give you more pointers than I can!
> 
> Good luck and babydust!

Hi sorry to butt in the month I concieved I used the cough medicine called 
Robitussin/Guaifenesin well it was Tescos own brand, so whether it helped or not I dont know but it was disgusting, increased cm and made my nose run lol but I did get my BFP:happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

ellaandcallum said:


> I know think I am just clutching at straws really, I should just be satisfied with what I have and I am very blessed. I think it is because I am such a maternal person and my other half is ten years older than me, I do think if we were the same age, it wouldnt be so much of an issue. I just wanted to get it off my chest really, I loved this site when I was TTC met some great friends, and now they are pregnant again and that yearning inside is creeping back in, I think I am just going to have to accept that it has to end sometime. I was so adamant when he had it done as Macy wasnt very old so had my handsful, but now I had a letter today about playgroup and nursery and she is growing up too fast, I hope I havent come across as ungrateful or insensitive to you guys I just wanted some support today, I cant talk to noone else about it so this why I love BNB. Thank you anyway xxx you never know ;-) xxx

You haven't come across as ungrateful or insensitive at all. I think it's common to feel that way after a vasectomy, I suppose it's the finality of it. x x


----------



## tallybee

Hi ellaandcallum :)

You definitely don't come across to me as ungrateful or insensitive hun :hugs: I agree with sapphire, the finality of it all is a big thing. This is what groups like this are for as most people IRL won't understand or you wouldn't feel like sharing this kind of thing anyway :flow:

I have had people say to me that we should just feel 'blessed' with what we have, DH had J (15) and S (11) and I had T (8) and H (6), already when we met. Of course we are delighted with all those children but we yearn for one of our own. I particularly feel really hollow at the thought of never being pregnant/breastfeeding, or having that new baby, again... we are coming to terms (2 years post-VR) that it probably will not happen.

If your DH has had the all clear then it's really unlikely that will change :hugs:

I know reversal costs seem prohibitive, but I know the place we went to offers a payment plan, pretty sure many do... would that maybe be an option if you guys really wanted to try it?

All the best hun xx


----------



## justonexxx

Hi ladies I haven't been on here for a long time I started chatting on this thread early on...
Ive just had a faield egg share IVF cycle it was very traumatic and upsetting :cry:Nevertheless Im gonna keep going
so until I decide what to do next Im going back to trying naturally

I guess the only good thing about doing IVf is me and hubby have had a full MOT down there and everythin is fine I have good hormone levels, egg reserve, no cysts on my ovaries etc... my hubbys poor count 15 million with no motility went to 76 million per ml with 60% rapid motility after being on those wellman conception vitamins I really do recommend them girls. Not bad considerign only one could be reconnected at vr!

Hubbys reversal was done Jan 2009 and I guess we only really 'tried' for 10 or 11 months maybe I rushed into IVF but the BFN every month was gettign me down.


Congrats Chatty B and good luck to everyone else :hugs: xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm sorry you had such a traumatic experience justone. Great news that you both have the all clear though. I know it's disheartening to get bfns all the time, but remember that many couples can take a while to conceive. I have 2 friends with no fertility issues, that took over a year to conceive. Best of luck in the future. x x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:hugs: justone. We are getting ready to do our first Ivf. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. Your count has increased tremendously. Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones and get pregnant on your own. Good luck!


----------



## chattyB

So sorry the egg share didn't work out Justone :(. Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP soon - I swear by the wellman conception vitamins too!


----------



## justonexxx

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies xxx :hugs: it means alot 

BFP here I come!!!!!! :happydance: hee hee xxx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well!

Justone sorry to hear it didn't work out. What's your next step?
Glad to hear the wellman seems to be working. Ive got dh on them but he's terrible for remembering to take them!

I'm just back my holidays and back to work. Just trying to get back into the diet and gym before my next holiday. My brother and I are entering a 5k run in oct so that'll keep me busy cos he runs for fun. I'll be blowing out my backside! 

Big O this weekend so need to get plenty action in just incase! U never know, miracles can happen......


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck CMo!! Miracles do happen and I hope you get yours this weekend.


----------



## sapphire1

Happy BD CMo! Miracles do happen, my little miracle is running round the living room at the moment :)


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Not posted for a while just been lurking 

Have decided that we are going to NTNP now, I wasnt really monitoring anything only the dates that I came on to see how long my cycles were, I dont do ovulation kits was just dtd every 3 days, and nothing has happened, will continue to monitor hubbies Sperm though to see whether it is improving and hope that one day in the next 12 months will be my time, as its been 18 months since VR and nothing, although cant expect it as he only had morphology in March but it is still really hard trying to convince myself it will happen

Hubbie is going to continue with Fertilaid for men and his Zinc and I am taking the pregnacare conception and will continue to do so, dh has been fab and has had no alcohol since he had the op but sometimes i just feel a little guilty that I am stopping him from having the odd drink especially whne we go out to BBQ's etc, thankfully he is not a heavy drinker but I still feel bad, I dont drink at all so it doesnt affect me

Good luck to everyone and hello to all the newbies, wish you all the luck in the world and hope that we all will get our BFPS soon

xx


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck ababytogether, sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

Chatty, how are you doing - when's your next scan again?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ababytogether sending you lots of good vibes. Maybe when you stop trying you will get pregnant. A lot of ladies get prego that way. Best of luck.


----------



## chattyB

Hey! I'm doing good thanks Sapphire! Had my booking in appt with the midwife yesterday, having bloods done on Tuesday, then another scan the Tuesday after that (week after next). All seems to be ok so far - nothing to suggest a problem anyway! Very tired, incredibly sore bbs and I've outgrown my usual jeans so now in maternity lol. 

How's you??


----------



## sapphire1

Hehe, I was in matty jeans when I was 5 weeks pregnant with Holly - ridiculous bloating! :blush: Ooh, I'm looking forward to your scan as much as you are!

I'm ok thanks. We may have found a flat to rent in Aberdeen, if DH can get in there before everyone else. It's crazy - there are like 5 people going on each viewing :wacko:


----------



## chattyB

How did the flat viewing go? Are you moving back up to scottyland? Very exciting!


----------



## TFSGirl

This is a neat thread :) I am not the girlfriend or wife of someone with a VR, but I AM the product of a VR :)


----------



## rdleela

Hi, VR ladies! New to this thread; I'm in a similar but different situation than most of you, I think...

DH was diagnosed with azoospermia in late January of this year after doing his first SA. After many tests, including a testicular biopsy, we found mature sperm in April. After MORE tests, today we decided to move ahead with Vasoepididymostomy (VE) surgery, which is his only surgical option, besides us moving on to IVF/ICSI. We are just waiting on our surgery date!

Basically, my DH had a hernia repair operation as a newborn, and one undescendant testicle surgery when he was 2. Most likely, inadvertently, one of those surgeries has given him a vasectomy and/or scarring that's lead to a blockage.

I checked out the front page to see if anyone's DH's had the VE surgery done for their VR, but it didn't look like you guys have those details written in.

Has anyones DH had the VE surgery and if so, what was your experience with it? Thanks, ladies!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

TFSGirl said:


> This is a neat thread :) I am not the girlfriend or wife of someone with a VR, but I AM the product of a VR :)

Hello there! So nice to meet a product of VR. There are plenty of ladies who received their miracles and others who are carrying them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello rdleela,

I'm sorry I have no experience on it. Maybe the other ladies can help. Are the Drs able to retrieve sperm? Good luck on the surgery!


----------



## rdleela

Hi, HappyBunny, thanks for the reply!

Oh, yah, we have mature sperm, and we'll be able to do IVF/ICSI as a backup, but I'm going with my gut feeling and trying the VE surgery first! It's free, and if it works, we get to TTC naturally! :thumbup:

I just know that a lot of VR's, I think about 25% of them, will have a VE done as a part of their VR, so just looking for girls with experience with this!


----------



## chattyB

Hi rdleela, welcome to the group!

I've heard of it before and the urologist had suggested it as an option if a standard reversal wasn't "do-able". My hubby had a bilateral hydroele operation when he was younger, followed by a vasectomy (after 3 children). The urologist was concerned that there may be too much damage/scar tissue from the two previous operations and we talked about a VE should the original plan prove too challenging. Luckily, the urologist was able to reconnect both tubes without the need to try connecting to the epydermis (sp?). It worked! We're expecting our bundles in January (BFP 11 months after VR).

It might be a good idea to have sperm collected during the operation just in case it doesn't go to plan. There are also other options whereby the sperm can be directly aspirated from the testicals and used with ICSI.

Good luck huni!


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone :wave:

Welcome to new members, and awesome to see someone who is the result of a VR!

I just popped on to say that after long hard consideration I have decided to have the implant back in. The TTC journey has taken too much out of us, we've tried for 2 years and got to a stage now that we feel it's time to stop. Not to mention my body just can't handle AF... the only times I've had respite from it were when pregnant or on the implant. 

This has been something we discussed before, I never thought it would actually come to it. But now I actually feel quite at peace with the decision to move on from trying. I have an absolutely wonderful family.

I wish every single one of you ladies the absolute best in your journeys, you all deserve it so much :flower:

I'll generally be found loitering in GS or GC - I may never have a bump or baby again but these forums rock :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TFSGirl

HappyBunnyAB said:


> TFSGirl said:
> 
> 
> This is a neat thread :) I am not the girlfriend or wife of someone with a VR, but I AM the product of a VR :)
> 
> Hello there! So nice to meet a product of VR. There are plenty of ladies who received their miracles and others who are carrying them. Thanks for sharing.Click to expand...

:D Thanks for making this thread! If it weren't for VR, I wouldn't even be here. My dad had a vasectomy when he was 24, then when he was 35 decided he wanted one more kid (my mom actually had my brother from a previous relationship), and so did my mom so he found a surgeon (the only one in the country at the time) and had his reversal! A short 2 months later they conceived me! That was 28 years ago! :)


----------



## chattyB

Tally :hugs: I'm really sorry you've had to come to this decision but you really do need to look after yourself - I can't imagine what it's like to have such crippling monthly pain :(. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts hun :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: TFSGirl

Welcome rdleela. I don't have any experience of VE, but hopefully someone will be able to help.

:hugs: Tally. I'm sorry you've had to make such a hard decision, crippling pain every month must be so awful for you. I'll see you around the usual places :)


----------



## CMo

TFSGirl that is amazing! Really gives us hope that it can happen!

Tally I'm so sorry that's the road your taking. Its must be a good feeling now to have made your decision.

AFM I'm at breaking point! DH has refused to use donor sperm which means ICSI which is out our budget just now. I'm gutted. We've not spoken for about a week now. I'm really just thinking about jacking in my marriage and going solo. I'm so confused!


----------



## BabyHope2012

tallybee so sorry to hear of your hard decision. It's good to know that you are at peace and can enjoy your family. Wishing you all the best :) x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

rdleela said:


> Hi, HappyBunny, thanks for the reply!
> 
> Oh, yah, we have mature sperm, and we'll be able to do IVF/ICSI as a backup, but I'm going with my gut feeling and trying the VE surgery first! It's free, and if it works, we get to TTC naturally! :thumbup:
> 
> I just know that a lot of VR's, I think about 25% of them, will have a VE done as a part of their VR, so just looking for girls with experience with this!

Good luck! I hope VE is sucessful and you don't have to do IVF/ICSI. When is the surgery?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

TFSGirl said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFSGirl said:
> 
> 
> This is a neat thread :) I am not the girlfriend or wife of someone with a VR, but I AM the product of a VR :)
> 
> Hello there! So nice to meet a product of VR. There are plenty of ladies who received their miracles and others who are carrying them. Thanks for sharing.Click to expand...
> 
> :D Thanks for making this thread! If it weren't for VR, I wouldn't even be here. My dad had a vasectomy when he was 24, then when he was 35 decided he wanted one more kid (my mom actually had my brother from a previous relationship), and so did my mom so he found a surgeon (the only one in the country at the time) and had his reversal! A short 2 months later they conceived me! That was 28 years ago! :)Click to expand...

How exciting! DH has twins that were born when he was 25 and decided to do a vasectomy and then he met me and now we want our own. I hope soon we can have our VR miracle. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Tally! I'm sorry you have made this decision. I wish you the best and hope you check up on us once in a while. 

CMo - :hugs: I'm sorry you are going through this. DH does not want donor sperm!? What made him change his mind? I hope you are able to talk to him and make him change his mind.


----------



## tallybee

Thanks so much for all the kind words everyone, it means a lot. I don't know how I'd have managed without this group, the support here is something I could never have imagined :friends:

It's a very weird feeling but mixed in with sadness there is a bit of relief as TTC has at times taken over my being and we all know the rollercoaster... 

I will definitely check in to see how you're all getting on!

I expect to see lots of great news :D

Xxx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: CMo, I'm sorry your DH is being that way. I hope he realises that you deserve the chance to have your own child, no matter what that entails.

:hugs: Tally. I know what you mean, since we have stopped ttc I feel a strange mix of emotions. I'm coming to terms with it now, but it's so lovely to have the support from you girls x x


----------



## CMo

He just said he wanted to at least have a chance of trying ICSI first then if it failed he would go along with a donor.

We're in the middle of saving for a deposit for a house just now but we've agreed to wait until march then regardless of the money situation we'll go and see about ICSI and if we don't have enough saved we'll put it on a visa or something


----------



## rdleela

chattyB said:


> Hi rdleela, welcome to the group!
> 
> I've heard of it before and the urologist had suggested it as an option if a standard reversal wasn't "do-able". My hubby had a bilateral hydroele operation when he was younger, followed by a vasectomy (after 3 children). The urologist was concerned that there may be too much damage/scar tissue from the two previous operations and we talked about a VE should the original plan prove too challenging. Luckily, the urologist was able to reconnect both tubes without the need to try connecting to the epydermis (sp?). It worked! We're expecting our bundles in January (BFP 11 months after VR).
> 
> It might be a good idea to have sperm collected during the operation just in case it doesn't go to plan. There are also other options whereby the sperm can be directly aspirated from the testicals and used with ICSI.
> 
> Good luck huni!

Hi, Chatty! Thanks so much for the response and congrats on your BFP! It is SO nice to finally hear of someone else knowing about VE!!

VE is our only option, as DH hasn't had a V, so there is nothing to "reconnect", so the surgeon HAS to go directly to the epididymis. 

IVF/ICSI is our back up if this surgery doesn't work. I'm in Alberta, Canada, and the surgery is 100% free for us, but IVF/ICSI would cost us mountains of money. We are going to a micro-surgery specialist in BC to have the surgery done, and I feel very confident in his skills. I am so grateful my DH is willing to have this surgery done to get us our baby!

Happy Bunny, so just from your signature it looks like your DH's sperm count was low after VR and now you're having to do IVF/ICSI? How long did you guys wait after VR to finally decide to do IVF? To answer your questions, we are still waiting to hear when our surgery date is, but I'm estimating end of August at the latest. I really hope we hear back by late next week, I am not a very patient person! lol

It is SOOOO awesome to see all the BFP's and how long it took you all to get them after surgery! It gives me hope!

I hope to find support and knowledge from you ladies, and I look forward to getting to know you all better!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Rdleela, my Dr told us from the beginning to move to ivf this was Feb 2011, but we didn't have the money. He said we could do IUI but because of the low count it would most likely not work. We actually did two IUI and we didn't get pregnant. So last December I met with the Dr and he told us again to move to ivf. So after 6 months of saving money we are finally doing it. The only problem now is that we need to freeze some sperm and on our last attempt there was no sperm found. DH had a flu last month and I've read that's it can kill all of your sperm if he had a fever. So if that is the case we will have to wait until the Sept cycle.

I know the feeling about being impatient.....good luck on your surgery. Hopefully it will be sooner than expected.


----------



## justonexxx

Hey ladies just checking in :flower

After my failed IVFmy ovualtion doesnt seem to be happening as it was 
I used to get pos opk on CD14/15 and its CD16 and only a fiant psoitive on the sticks :shrug:

Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Thinking of u all xxxx


----------



## rdleela

HappyBunny, that must be so frustrating to now have them say there was no sperm, while all this time you've just been waiting! And now more waiting! Best wishes they find some spermies for you!

Thank you for the wishes, and I'll come back and post as soon as I have our VE surgery date...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

rdleela said:


> HappyBunny, that must be so frustrating to now have them say there was no sperm, while all this time you've just been waiting! And now more waiting! Best wishes they find some spermies for you!
> 
> Thank you for the wishes, and I'll come back and post as soon as I have our VE surgery date...

Yes it is. Keep us posted on your surgery.


----------



## CMo

Hello ladies

Hope your all well. I'm just sitting here down in the dumps waiting on AF arriving. 2 days late aswell!!! Why do our bodies play such cruel games??? I can feel it coming just wish it would so I can stop this crap feeling!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: CMo, I know the feeling well.

This thread's been quiet lately!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Yes it has been quiet around here. I have some bad news and for some reason I feel happy but who knows why. We've attempted to freeze DH's sperm twice now and we found nothing :cry: We think it's due to a fever he had in May. I've read that a fever can kill everything. So now our IVF cycle has been moved to Sep. We don't feel confident not having an frozen sperm as a back up. I'm not even sad anymore. We do have an appointment with his Dr to see what is going on. I need prayers ladies, I hope we find some sperm in the next few months.


----------



## rdleela

Awh, girl, positive thoughts pouring your way from up in Canada! Hopefully they can find out what's going on and get you some spermies!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: HappyBunny. I hope they can find some sperm x x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies. We are going for our third attempt on July 9th. I pray we find something!


----------



## CMo

Happy bunny sorry if you've already said this but is your dh having surgical sperm retrieval?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

CMo said:


> Happy bunny sorry if you've already said this but is your dh having surgical sperm retrieval?

CMo - I've brought it up to DH and he wants to wait and see what his Dr. says. I just really hope it was the fever and not scarring. We will attempt another frozen back up next month and if nothing is found then we will wait until August. I think if nothing is there in August then I can give up my dream of being a mom.


----------



## tallybee

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: CMo, I know the feeling well.
> 
> This thread's been quiet lately!

It has been quiet ey... I just popped by to say hello, thinking there'd be pages of posts!



HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Yes it has been quiet around here. I have some bad news and for some reason I feel happy but who knows why. We've attempted to freeze DH's sperm twice now and we found nothing :cry: We think it's due to a fever he had in May. I've read that a fever can kill everything. So now our IVF cycle has been moved to Sep. We don't feel confident not having an frozen sperm as a back up. I'm not even sad anymore. We do have an appointment with his Dr to see what is going on. I need prayers ladies, I hope we find some sperm in the next few months.

Sorry to hear that hun, I hope some sperm is found next time :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyHope2012

It has been quiet here...hoping everyone is ok and keeping positive :) xx


----------



## jolu

Hi My name is Gemma and my hubby had a VR on monday!! I am so excited but trying not to get too excited as the sample wasn't the best...and he had had a blow out on the left side....so keep everything crossed for me that the little swimmers come back with a vengence hehe!! :happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome jolu :wave: Will keep everything crossed for you! My hubby only had one side re-attached, and we have an 18 month old VR miracle :)

All the best for your next appt HappyBunny, sending lots of swimmer :dust:

Hope the rest of you are well :)


----------



## jolu

sapphire1 said:


> Welcome jolu :wave: Will keep everything crossed for you! My hubby only had one side re-attached, and we have an 18 month old VR miracle :)
> QUOTE]
> 
> ah brilliant news :happydance: How long did it take you to get pregnant? xxx


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hi ladies, I'd like to join if I can...I didn't know this forum was set up for VR's and I love it!! My husband had a 12 yo vasectomy reversed in Nov 2011. Unfortunately for us, it hasn't resulted in a pregnancy. I'm 36 and he's 45. He has 4 kids from a previous marriage and even before we got married he knew I wanted kids. I was with him during the reversal and what that man did for me so we could try and have kids, I'll never be able to thank him. Granted, when I go thru labor, I think that will be thanks enough!! Anyway, we've gone thru all the testing (sonohystergram, blood work and an SA for the hubby). Everything for me came back perfectly healthy, however, hubby has very low motility (3%) but high count (128 million). Doctor put him on the multivitamin that might help increase the motility and we've just gotten set up for our first IUI in couple of weeks. Doctor said for a vasectomy this old, an antibody or protein developes on the sperm preventing them from swimming thus they never reach the egg. Nothing can be done to fix the issue other than IUI or just plain luck. We went for the IUI since I'm not getting any younger. 
Glad to find a site where other ladies are dealing with similiar issues as myself. After my husband found it the issue was with his swimmers, he felt a little bummed that he couldn't get me pregnant naturally. I quickly made him see that the issue wasn't him. How was he to know having a vasectomy would cause this. It's just something we work thru as a couple.

Anyway, hope you guys don't mind me joining, glad to see that I'm not the only one dealing with this and I hope we all get :bfp: real soon!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Jolu & TTCinTexas!:hi:

There are a lot of ladies on here who have their little miracle now and I hope you guys are next!


----------



## chattyB

Welcome guys! I'm 12 weeks pregnant following my husbands 12yr VR - it took approx 11 months with one very early loss the cycle before we got this BFP. I'd reccomend the vitamins, I swear that this made all the difference.

I have good and bad news - good news is that we had the 12 week scan yesterday and my dates were moved from the 11th Jan to the 9th Jan. Baby was very active, kicking, spinning and waving. Unfortunatly, they also detected a NT measurement of 3.5mm and I have a 1:5 chance of baby having Downs Syndrome. I'm just devastated. Hubby and I are booked in for a CVS next Friday at 13wks 2days and should get initial results on the 9th July - our 3rd wedding anniversary. We'll keep the baby regardless of CVS outcome but I need to know what we are dealing with or I'll drive myself insane. All other markers were great, nasal bone was detected, blood flow around heart was good, long bones looked normal - it was just the NT measurement was high.

I'm keeping everything crossed that we'll get a clear result - that will be the best anniversary gift ever. I'll keep you all updated

xxx


----------



## tallybee

Hi jolu and TTCinTexas :) Welcome to the group, all the best :dust:

Chatty I have everything crossed that all results come back clear for you :hugs: xx


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome TTCinTexas, sending lots of :dust:

:hugs: Chatty, I hope you get good news at the CVS.

Jolu, there was 6 years between the V and VR. We conceived the first month of TTC, approx 4 months after the VR - were extremely lucky. I had DH on a cocktail of vitamins, and I swear that's what's made the difference.


----------



## jolu

sapphire1 said:


> Jolu, there was 6 years between the V and VR. We conceived the first month of TTC, approx 4 months after the VR - were extremely lucky. I had DH on a cocktail of vitamins, and I swear that's what's made the difference.

Ah there has been 6 years for us as well!! Can I ask what vits you had him on? I have hubby on some at the mo but not sure if they are the right things...it's more of a multi vit but with lots of zinc and something beginning with an s I can't spell but that the doc recommended lol! Hoping it'll help get lots of swimmers!! :spermy:



chattyB said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed that we'll get a clear result - that will be the best anniversary gift ever. I'll keep you all updated
> 
> xxx

Chatty a friend of mine had similar results and was making herself ill over what it all meant and whether the baby would have downs and it all turned out to be fine and she has a beautiful, healthy little girl now :) Hope you get some answers soon xxxx


----------



## BabyHope2012

Welcome jolu and TTCinTexas all the best with your TTC journeys xx
Chatty fingers crossed for your clear results x


----------



## chattyB

Today's the day - I've been up most of the night sick with nerves ... We should know either way by Tuesday. This all feels like a really bad dream.

I'll update when I can ladies, thanks for all your good wishes xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck Chatty, I hope everything is ok x x :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

Best of luck, Chatty!!!


----------



## chattyB

Today's news! The Dr couldn't do a CVS as the placenta was directly at the centre back of the uterus, meaning there was too high a risk of puncturing the amniotic sack or my bowel. They scanned the baby thoroughly and the NT measurement has dropped to 1.7mm, well within normal limits - we're stunned! We'd been told the NT measurement increases with the size of the baby and had prepared ourselves for the measurement to be over 3.5mm. As it stands today with bHCG being normal, NT being normal, the only "risk factors" are my age (36 at delivery) and a slightly lower Papp-a at 0.69. The dr said that although they wouldn't officially adjust my risk ratio of 1:11, in her personal opinion my risk would be "considerably lower" with what she saw today. I'm booked in for an amnio in 3 weeks but have decided to push this back a few weeks and ask for detailed scans before to spot any other potential soft markers.

I'm feeling so much more positive and so relieved since it was the high initial NT measurement driving such a high risk ratio.

Thank you all for your best wishes ladies. I'm rooting for you all and that you'll get your BFPs soon - don't lose hope!


----------



## sapphire1

:happydance: That's fantastic news Chatty! I'm so relieved for you :hugs:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Great news ChattyB!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Chatty, That is great news hun!!! You are in my thoughts and prayers that everything is going to be alright and you will go onto have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! :hugs:


----------



## tallybee

Chatty that's amazing news! So happy for you :)

Wannabe lovely to see you how are u xx


----------



## rdleela

Great news, chatty!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

tallybee said:


> Chatty that's amazing news! So happy for you :)
> 
> Wannabe lovely to see you how are u xx

Hi Tally!! I am doing alright, I am getting over a head cold but i think it is on it's last leg now, I have been blowing my nose like a mad women all day. Despite being sick I have managed to loose 4 pounds in my first week of doing the Special K diet plan. I am starting to get back into working out as well since I am in the last stages of being sick. Hopefully I can keep up the diet and reach my goal weight! Wish me luck. 

I am currently doing my research trying to find a new fertility DR since mine left her practice. She was the only female in the practice so I am debating on if I am comfortable with seeing a male DR for the infertility stuff or not, It has been a challenge finding a new dr, so it is causing a delay with me getting the surgery that I need. Good news is that things are going good with my job and I got hired on as a a permanent employee with a pay raise when I was a temporary employee for a long time. Working full time makes it hard to find time to do my DR's appointments though so that has been a challenge as well. Hopefully I can figure things out soon though. Work keeps me super busy and is crazy at times as well, so I dont always have time to get on B&B and sometimes I feel like my TTC plans are on hold well I am waiting to find a good dr to do my surgery with and is another reason why I dont come on here as much right now as well.

How are you doing these days?:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry I have been missing in action for so long girls. I have been so busy with work. I recently went from being a temporary employee to getting hired on permanent and got a pay raise so that is going well. I finally have vacation and sick time!! I had to put in my 2 week notice though and threaten to quit to force them to hire me on permanent and give me a pay raise though!!! Apparently I had been doing a good job though so my boss got the approvals to hire me on and get me a pay raise. :thumbup: I was glad I put my foot down and let my boss know that I wanted more $$ or else I would of still been sitting there at lower pay as a temp with no benefits!!

On another note, my infertility DR left the practice and I was disappointed because she was the only female at the practice and I have never been comfortable with a male DR doing the gyno stuff. So I started to look for a new female infertility DR at aother location but that was a challenge, there aren't very many female infertilty specialists that participate with my health insurance close to my home, and many of them were in locations that are inconvinent, like in the cities where you have to pay $20 an hour to park and deal with the crazy city traffic, plus their costs for IUI were way higher than my current practice and our health insurance doesn't cover IUI so we are going to have to pay for that ourselves so I decided to suck it up and make an appointment for a surgical consult with a male DR at my old practice. Plus I would have to have all of my records transfered to a new DR office if I left and not sure what kid of testing I would have to repeat again before they could do surgery etc. So for time, money and to save myself a headache my surgical consult is scheduled for 07/31/2012 so that I can finally move forward with getting the surgeries I need so we can do the IUI soon!!!

As for the surgeries I need a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus because my uterus has to be clear before I can do IUI. I also may possibly have one tube blocked because the dye didnt flow through one of my tubes when I did my HSG, although the other tube was fine, so I can do a laparascopy at the same time and that will allow them to see if they can get the die to run through and unblock my second tube. The Lap is optional though and I dont have to do it, I am leaning towards doing them both though so I can have the absolute best chance possible to get pregnant, after all 2 for sure open tubes is better than just one. I am hoping that I dont have to do anymore infertility testing/exams since I haven't been to my fertility Dr's office since the beginning of the year. I would hate to have to repeat the saline sono, it so uncomfortable.:wacko: I was hoping to just do a meet and greet to talk to the new DR to make sure I was comfortable with him and that I liked him, since he is going to be a new DR for me. I was comfortable with my old DR, she was very nice and I was used to her. It's bad enough that the DR is down there looking at your vagina for 20 minutes poking around and is a female, I am not sure how I feel about a male DR doing all of that at this point, but out of desperation I am trying to find a way to be okay with it. I am tired of postponing my surgery and feeling like time is going by so fast, my biologcal clock is ticking and I am not getting any younger, I need to get moving on having my family like yesterday!!! I am going to be 33 this year!!! UGGHHH!!!:wacko:

If I am sedated and have the male DR doing surgery than I wont know anyways since I will be knocked out anyways,LOL!!! 

I am hopeful that maybe the polyp in my uterus is the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet, it could be blocking the :spermy: from getting to the egg, and maybe once I have the surgery i could get pregnant naturally!!Although the next challenge is DH's low :spermy:count. I cant change that after all so there will still be a good chance we will need IUI regardless. 

Do any of you girls feel uncomfortable with male DR poking aorund in your lady parts? Or is that just my problem???:dohh:Don't get me wrong though the male DR I am going to instead is very qualified and skilled, his background is impressive for sure, so I shouldfocus on that aspect of it and not just the fact that he is a male, he hs probably seem thousands of vaginas after all and I dont have anything he hasn't seen yet right??:wacko:


----------



## TTCinTexas

I have always used a female doctor but when my DH and I had to see a specialist, it was with a male. I was a little nervous since my logic has been that the only male that should see my lady parts is my husband. But thankfully our doctor has been wonderful, courteous and very respectful. I understand the hesitation but our new doctor has definitely changed my views on male doctors.


----------



## sapphire1

Lovely to hear from you wannabe, so glad that your job is going great! I don't mind having male doctors. When I was 17 I had gynae problems and a laparoscopy, and the OB/GYN was male. I suppose because that was my first experience of that kind of thing, I didn't know any different. In the UK the vast majority of OB/GYNs are male, and because we have the NHS we don't have a choice of which Dr to go to. Male doctors are so used to seeing ladies bits every day, it really is just a job to them, but I can understand why you would feel uncomfortable. I really hope that the surgery will get you your bfp :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me girls!!I am glad o hear that you guys like your male DR's!! :thumbup:

How are you two girls doing these days? Do either of you have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## TTCinTexas

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences with me girls!!I am glad o hear that you guys like your male DR's!! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you two girls doing these days? Do either of you have any fun weekend plans?

Lol, my plans for this weekend is an ultrasound for a poss first IUI. I have to work Saturday morning and on Sunday my DH and I are going to Houston for my ultrasound to see the follie sizes. If all goes well, the IUI will be either Mon or Tue. Sure was hoping to sleep in this weekend, but I'm not complaining!! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Those sound like great plans to me hun!! Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!! :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-8.gif


----------



## Nads24

Hi I am new to this other half had a vr in April and we went for sa results today and the doctor said there was sperm present but it was dead and has sent for another test in 6 weeks I don't understand any of this has anyone else had a similar situation ??? Please I need someone to talk to I feel like I am on my own :( xxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck ttcintexas! :dust:

Hi Nads, when my DH went for his SA there was live sperm present, so I have no experience of that. However, its not necessarily bad news. It takes around 3 months for sperm to mature, so it is possible that the sperm present was the stuff from just after the vr which is often dodgy. It is possible that the next SA will show improvement, especially if you get your OH to take vitamins.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been on in a while, it's been kinda crazy. Just had our first IUI this morning. I've been worried about the pain aspect of everything and it was a breeze!! My wonderful husband gave me the trigger shot last night and thanks to a great suggestion from my nurse, I didn't feel a thing!! We used a numbing spray (Lanacane) before the shot and I never felt it!

The IUI went very well this morning, I was expecting some cramping but nothing this time. My husbands count was not what we hoped for but on the positive side, after using the vitamins, his motility went from 3% to 38% 
post wash!! Those vitamins really work!! Maybe one day we can concieve naturally but for now it's IUI's. 

We go back in the morning for our last IUI. Doctor is happy with what he's seeing and after tomorrow we are on the TWW. I've never been in that category before so its going to be interesting. I'm not a patient person so I'm hoping work can keep me distracted. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTCinTexas, I am sending tons of good luck and baby dust your way!!! :dust::dust::dust: I really hope that this IUI cycle gets you your BFP!! That is awesome news that your DH's :spermy: motility has improved!!! :thumbup: I also agree that the vitamins do work!!! They worked for my DH as well!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck TTCinTexas! Sending lots of :dust: I swear by vitamins too - we got a bfp on the first cycle after DH had been taking them for a couple of months. We were ttc for almost a year for #2, on no vits, and no bfp.


----------



## TTCinTexas

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck TTCinTexas! Sending lots of :dust: I swear by vitamins too - we got a bfp on the first cycle after DH had been taking them for a couple of months. We were ttc for almost a year for #2, on no vits, and no bfp.

If you don't mind me asking, was there an issue with the :spermy: or just unexplained? And was it a natural conception or assisted? Dh's motility was our issue and doc didn't seemed worried about anything else and was glad we did the double IUI as a precaution. 

You give me hope that our first one will stick. I want to be positive but I'm scared to think that way in case it doesn't work.


----------



## Hopingmomma

My husband had a vasectomy reversal in nov.'11 (Lt side vasovasostomy, Right side Vasoepididymostomy). He just recently had a S/A because I had started clomid for my own fertility issues. His results showed many abnormalities which I need help figuring out what they mean. He can't see the urologist until October!!! 
His total sperm count: 3 million. 
Motility: 70
Normal forms: 4
Abnormal forms: 96
Immature forms: 20
WBC: 6-10

Needless to say I stopped my clomid, and will restart it once my hubby's better. 
Can someone please help me with this numbers? Why is the count so low, yet motility high? He just started a 2week antibiotic regimen....:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Hopingmomma

Anyone?


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi there! :wave: firstly, welcome to the VR wags group! And congrats on having the VR. I'm sorry to hear you aren't getting the help from the surgeon in regards to explaining your results. Looking at your numbes, the count and motility is very good. But I don't rally understand the other numbers. If it helps, my hubby had 1million and only 4% were swimming ( motility) and we were lucky enough to conceive in 3 months. . Motility is really the number to look at as you could have a really high sperm count like 100milllion for example and motility of 5%. This means there is a lot of sperm there but only 5% of that count is alive and swimming, the other 95% is dead/non swimming. So you have a very good, healthy 70% motility.:thumbup: I would see and look around to see if there is any info on normal/abnormal forms though as I don't know anything really. Good luck on your TTC journey xxx


----------



## sapphire1

TTCinTexas said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck TTCinTexas! Sending lots of :dust: I swear by vitamins too - we got a bfp on the first cycle after DH had been taking them for a couple of months. We were ttc for almost a year for #2, on no vits, and no bfp.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, was there an issue with the :spermy: or just unexplained? And was it a natural conception or assisted? Dh's motility was our issue and doc didn't seemed worried about anything else and was glad we did the double IUI as a precaution.
> 
> You give me hope that our first one will stick. I want to be positive but I'm scared to think that way in case it doesn't work.Click to expand...

We haven't had another SA done, so I don't know really. DH had been working away a lot, so it could have simply been mistiming. We did conceive on cycle 6, but I miscarried (it was a blighted ovum, so the baby never formed properly). Holly was a natural conception - I was charting, and DH was on his vitamins. It is far more likely that a bean would stick, than not. It's best to think positive!

Sorry Hopingmama, I don't really know about SA results. But I do know that sperm quality can be improved by taking vitamins - sometimes quite dramatically.


----------



## tallybee

Hi everyone! Not checked up in a while, I hope everyone is OK.

TTCinTexas, I have everything crossed for you :dust:

Hopingmomma, live_in_hope is right, it's the motility that matters really. I wish you all the best :dust: I agree about getting your man on some vitamins, there are loads out there to try xx

AFM - we made our decision to stop trying, I now have a numb arm from the implant being fitted this evening - the right decision for us after all the thinking and discussion. We gave it a good try and we are OK with it now. 

Everyone else, I hope next time I check back in there is lots of positive news :)

:hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi I'm new to this forum and thread!

DH had a VR in Nov 2010 which has been termed "successful" by the surgeon, however, the first SA (at 3 months) showed low numbers (Dr said they were too low to get me pregnant) and then the 6 month SA showed none at all!! Antibodies were mentioned to us and the term blockage, but to be honest the Dr was really unhelpful, shrugged his shoulders, and gave us the contact details for IVF options!

I didn't come off the pill in July 2011 (as we were planning our wedding) so we have been actively ttc for a year now, with no joy :-(

DH is really annoyed with the surgeon as he never discussed the potential problems with antibodies, blockages etc, just made it sound like the tubes either join or they don't. DH is contacting surgeon today to see if we can obtain the SA reports and even further detail on the exact surgery he had done, as again this info wasn't forthcoming and i think there are different types of VR. Hoping to send DH for another SA just to see if anything has changed since May last year but neither of us feeling hopeful as we've been ttc with no results :-(

Sorry for the rant but AF arrived yesterday after i'd talked myself into having all the sypmtoms and it can really get to you sometimes.


----------



## rdleela

Hi, ladies! Just thought I'd check in, haven't posted in awhile...:hugs: Hugs to everyone who has been having a rough go of it...

Welcome to this forum, Bumpsparkle!

My DH has never had a V, but he does have a blockage (scarring from surgeries as a very young child). We are currently waiting on a vasoepididymostomy surgery, which is where they bypass the blockage and "hook" him right up to the epididymis, and it's done in some VR that the scarring is bad. If you have any questions for me on the process of how we got to this point (many, many tests on DH) just let me know! I have a lot of information I can send you! Best of luck on your road to some answers!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thank you!

We're going to try to obtain as many answers as we can on what is actually going on with DH and then hopefully we will know the way forward. We're not even sure if it is a blockage as he seemed to be guessing on the reasons and mentioned antisperm as well, but maybe they can only guess at the reasons without opening up the surgery again? It's so frustrating that some docs like to talk vaguely, never give you the full picture, and just pass you on to spend more money somewhere. We're debating on the next step (IVF) but the cost implications and medical procedures makes you want to keep trying naturally, and i've always got that nagging feeling of, it only takes one! 

Have many people on here had low or negative SA's that have greatly improved a year or 18 months post op, or got pregnant so long after the op?

A bypass sounds promising for your situation and fingers crossed for your DH's surgery, how long do you have to wait?


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Bumpsparkle. Sorry to hear you've been treated badly by your surgeon. It's definitely worth getting another SA done, just to confirm things before you think about other options. It is possible to have a redo, but that depends on the type of VR that was originally done as to whether or not it's worth it. Where did you get the op done?


----------



## rdleela

Yah, I'd say another SA for sure is your first step.

With my DH, there were two choices, really: is it a hormonal, production issues, or blockage? These were the tests they did:

Two SA's about a month apart, both zero sperm
Scrotal ultrasound (normal, although one small cyst, also normal)
Crap load of blood tests testing hormones (all normal)
Testicular biopsy (found lots of mature sperm!)
Transrectal ultrasound (ruled out a blockage in the duct/prostate area)

Next step is the surgery and we won't know until they are in there where exactly the blockage is or why he may have the blockage.

We could go right to IVF, as well, but my gut is telling me this is the way to go. I can't wait until we get to TTC naturally! The costs of IVF just don't sit well with me, plus we want to have two kids, will be so much better if we are TTC naturally...

Really not sure how much longer we have to wait, been waiting 7 weeks so far, our surgeon usually has his cases completed within 12 weeks, so really hoping before the end of August!


----------



## chattyB

Welcome Bumpsparkle!

I hope you guys are all doing well! I hope you don't mind me popping back in now and then to say "hi!". I think of you guys all the time and keeping everything crossed that you'll get your BFPs. I don't want to upset anyone tho as I remember only too clearly the frustration of TTC after VR and watching as others got their BFP. If you'd rather I stayed away, I'll understand .... but you guys have supported me right from the start, before the VR and I feel like this is my BnB "home" :).

I have my amnio next Monday and I'm sick with nerves ... It's really hard not to think of it ALL THE TIME. I'm praying that we'll be fine and the results next Thurs/Fri will be "clear". It's hard to sit back and just enjoy this special time just now - its almost like the whole pregnancy is happening to someone else. My midwife has been amazing and very reassuring, phoning every few days to see how I am, inviting me in or popping over to check on us and listen in to the baby with the Doppler etc. I really really hope that results will be clear and she'll be delivering my baby at home, as originally planned!

I'll let you know how Monday goes and you'll all be the first to know when we get our results next week. :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Don't be daft Chatty, of course you're welcome! I shouldn't even be here, I'm not TTC anymore :haha: I figured that VR is not that common so it's good to keep on top of this thread, to help other people going through it.

Sending you lots of luck for Monday, I reckon you'll get the all clear so you'll be able to relax and enjoy :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@BumpSparkle!! Welcome to the group and good luck to you!!!:dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Welcome-17.gif

@chatty, I am glad that everything is going so well with your pregnancy!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!:flower: I definatly dont think you shoudl leave the thread because it is great for other VR girls to see that there can be success after the VR, plus you hve lots of great advice to give since you have went through a VR before!! 

AFM, I am doing good!!I have been busy with work all week!! I can't wait for friday and the weekend!!!!! Do you girls have any fun plans for the weekend?? 

I am anxious about my surgical consult next Tuesday aftternoon. Fingers crossed i like the new male inferility DR so I can finally move forward with scheduling my surgery. I was hoping to schedule it for late August or early September!!!


I hope you girls all have a wonderful weekend!!:flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/g1.gif


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for all your advice and positivity ladies, it really does help!

Had a good chat with DH last night and we are both feeling more positive now that we are actively looking into it all, rather than just sitting back and worrying, moaning and hoping!

Rdleela  I dont blame you for wanting to go with the surgery rather than IVF. The costs are crazy and like you say, if you want further kids it would be much better if you can do it naturally. Let us know how you get on with the surgery! Fingers crossed for you. Im a big wimp when it comes to needles and medical stuff, which is why we were hoping that the VR would be the right option as DH is much braver than me!  

I've read a lot of info that VR couples aren't able to do IUI as they can't retrieve enough swimmers when they have to aspirate/extract them, has anyone had experience of this?

Baby dust to you all


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck for your appt wannabe, I hope you like your new doctor! It's my birthday on Saturday, not doing anything nice though. When you get old you can't really be bothered :haha:

Sorry Bumpsparkle, I don't know anything about IUI. Hopefully one of the other girls can help.


----------



## Hopingmomma

Hi bump sparkle: my dh also had a VR in nov.'12. Do you know what type of VR it was? There are two types. My DH had both, one on each side. One type has a quicker success rate and the other takes longer with lower success rate.
I'm sorry the surgeon isn't being helpful. You really need to get a copy of the SA report. We have registered on "Myehealth", where all blood work stuff gets forwarded to us. Have him take another test and maybe get referred to another urologist... Also, there is no harm in getting a referral to a fertility specialist in your area... All these things have wait lists, so the sooner the better.
How is your health? Have you had your hormone levels checked? I.e progesterone. 

My dh SA has come back with low count (3million), though excellent motility at 9 months post vr. He had a high WBC count, which signified infection. After his antibiotics, we're hoping his count will increase.

Don't give up! Do your research, and define out the things you want your DH to get tested for and demand it. If you need help with that let me know. I'm a nurse.

Good luck! <3


----------



## wannabeprego

@Saphire, Happy Early Birthday!!!! :flower: I hope thatyou have a wonderful and joy filled day!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/happybirthday.gif

@Bump, once I have my surgery the next step for me and DH is IUI. My infertility DR Office wants to have a minimum of 5 million sperm, but would perfer 10 million or more to do IUI. My DH had his first SA and he had less tha 5 million :spermy: with36% motility, and than I got him on a high dose of men's fertility vitamins and he did a second SA and his numbers improved. He had 6.5 million sperm and 65% motility so we got the green light to move forward with IUI, so I was super excited... until I found out I had a polyp in my uterus and that I need to have surgery to get it removed before I can move forward with the IUI. I am also probably going to do a laparascopy at the same time to make sure that my second fallopian tube isnt blocked because when I had my HSG done one tube was open becausethe die flowed through and the other one it didnt go through. So I have the option of doing the lap with the hysterscopy to get the polyp out. It is reqired that my uterus is clean before my infertility DR will allow me to do IUI. 

I hope this info is helpful, the most important thing is to find a good infertility DR so you can do the needed testing so you can find out for sure what options you have!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi ladies i havent been on here for a very long time... thought id drop in and say hi to you all.. hope your all doing well :) 
Sarah x


----------



## wannabeprego

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi ladies i havent been on here for a very long time... thought id drop in and say hi to you all.. hope your all doing well :)
> Sarah x

Hi MrsRich!!:flower: It's good 2 see U!! Your kids are all so cute and your baby boy has gotten so big!! How are you doing? 


@Everyone else how was everyone's weekend?:winkwink:


----------



## chattyB

Hi ladies :)

Just to update you - I had my amnio this afternoon and just got home (chilling out in bed). Fidget looked perfect on the scan before the amnio, measuring perfectly and no soft markers for any trisomies spotted. I'm having a BOY!!!.

The amnio itself wasn't as bad as I'd expected, a little stingy as the needle went in and there wasn't a great deal of space to extract fluid but the Dr managed fine. Fidget had his hands up by his face but as soon as the needle went in, he moved his hand down beside it, YIKES! I'm a little crampy but not too bad and hubby has me on enforced bed rest until Thursday (I might be tempted to milk this ;) ). The initial results will be in by Thursday and I'm praying fidget has "typical" chromosomes, whatever his results show - I love him to the ends of the earth already :)


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: MrsRich

Aww fantastic news Chatty, and congrats on the blue bump! FX his results are good on Thursday :)


----------



## BabyHope2012

Aww chatty so happy for you, hope all is good thursday! 

Hope everyone is good! and those in the UK enjoyed the sunshine last week :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone!

Welcome Hoppingmomma & Bumpsparkle!

Happy belated birthday Sapphire1!

Tallybee :hugs:

Oh ChattyB how exciting you are having a boy!

Wannabeprego - I'm glad you are finally going to have your surgery! Hopefully soon we can be prego together!

AFM, Well here is the latest on DH. We have done three attempts at freezing sperm and have found none. It doesn't even bother me anymore. We did see the Urologist and he gave DH Clomid for 6 months. He also agreed that the cold killed everything he had. So here we are wanting to do IVF in September and the Dr said our other choice is TESE which is testicular sperm extraction. DH doesn't want to do it but I think at the end he will. So we will attempt another SA in late August and hope the clomid has worked. 

In my heart I still know that somehow I will be a mom :dust: to all of us!


----------



## sapphire1

It's lovely to hear you have such a positive attitude HappyBunny. I never knew that clomid was prescribed to men as well! I hope it works, or failing that, that you're able to undergo IVF. Lots of :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, I am glad your apointment went well!! Fingers crossed for good test results!!:hugs:


@Happy, Finges crossed your DH has some :spermy: for his next SA. I have found some research online about men taking a low dose of clomid to help increase their sperm count, I have heard mixed reviewes about it, but I really hope it works for your DH. I am sending tons of baby dust your way and big hugs as well since I know how difficult this process really is. :hugs::dust: :dust:

AFM, :flower: Well I had my surgical consult today and I was nervous about meeting the new male DR and he ended up being nice. They just took my blood pressure, weighed me and listened to me breathe, so I avoided another vaginal exam with the dildo cam, thank goodness.I have already had every exam known to mankind anyways. I didn't think another one would be necessary. 

So long story short, I asked several questions about the surgery and he talked to me about the hysteroscopy to remove my polyp from my uterus and the laparascopy to make sure that my second tube is not blocked, and flush it with die again, and a couple of other things he might do depending on what they see when they get in there to do the lap. Hopefully it is just as simple as flusing it with die and it just spasmed during the HSG procedure and that was why the die didnt flow through during the HSG and it isn't anything to major going on with my second tube. I decided it is best to do both surgical procedures at once and give myself the best odds possible to get pregnant,even though the hysteroscpy by itself is less invasive with a quicker recovey time, i think the benefits of doing the lap as well outweigh the negatives. :thumbup: I also got some informational pamphlets on the procedures as well from the DR that help expain the process also.

He was saying the lap wouldn't be necessary if we wanted to go straight to IVF because you dont need your tubes to be car for IVF, but we have to pay for the infertilty procedures ourselves so we have to start out with the more affordable options first. Once I have the surgery he said we can take clomid for a few cycles to try on our own at first and if that doesnt work we would be moving onto IUI next. The IUI procedure itself with the sperm wash if $350.00 and the complete cycle with ultrasound, bloods, would be $700.00 total for one cycle of IUI, but my health insurance may cover some of the lab work. We have some money saved now to cover the out of pocket costs for my surgery, but we are going to do our best to save up some more $$ for the next steps once the surgery is done. My deductible with my health insurace is met for the year so I will be paying 20% out of my own pocket for the surgery so hopefully the surgery won't cost us too much. 

I am nervous, scared and excited all at the same time about the surgergy. Scared because it is surgery of course, but excited because this may be just what i need to finally get pregnat. I have heard other girls say that the polyp in the uterus can block the :spermy: from getting to their destination to reach the egg. I have also read where girls that have a polyp and did IUI only had a 20% chance of getting pregnant, but when the polyp is removed the odds jumpup to oer 60%. I am going to get DH back on a high dose of men's fertlity vitamins so we can get his :spermy: numbers up high enough for the IUI and for a few cycles with me on clomid and we try on our own. 

Ultimatley I am glad today's surgical consult went well, the DR was nice and he didnt creep me out or anything. Plus he has performed surgical procedures over 1,000 times and he is very experienced. I think I will be in good hands. I am going to call the surgical scheduler tomorrow to schedule the surgery. I am hoping for late August or early September. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## susiebaby

Hello everyone

I'm new to this site, my partner had a vasectomy about 6 yrs ago and ee really want a reversal I'm just looking for a little advise on the best surgeons in UK. 
Thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck wannabe, I hope all goes well! Your Dr sounds like he knows what he's doing.

Hi Susie. Whereabouts in the UK are you? My DH had a successful VR and it was done by Andrew Dawson in Hartlepool. I have been pregnant twice since the VR, although one of the pregnancies ended in miscarriage. My DH only had one tube reattached too, as one was too damaged to fix. If you read back through the thread you'll see where the rest of us got them done. I think Duncan Harriss was a popular one too. 

https://www.vasectomyreversals.co.uk/


----------



## BabyHope2012

Wannabe - wishing you all the best :)

Happyb - hoping that everything goes well and they find some sperm...I know you will get there in the end... its really great to see you believing that it will happen. I believe in this too.

susie - we used Duncan Harriss and travelled up to Nottingham from SE. Our experience wasn't the greatest, as our VR was deemed "successful" but there is currently no sperm getting through. The follow up to our surgery wasn't very supportive or helpful in suggesting what to do next so we did look into getting a re-do at the Spire in Gatwick Park with Mr Swinn, but have now decided to go ahead with IVF/ICSI route. Good luck with your journey and let us know how you get on.


----------



## susiebaby

We are in dumfries so Dr Dawson would be closest I think. If you don't mind me asking how long did it take for you to fall pregnant after vr. Thanks again:flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome susiebaby! Good luck finding a good Dr.

Wannabe- It sounds like you have everything worked out. It sounds like your chances of getting pregnant will be higher with the surgery. It's awful how insurances don't pay for much. FX for you!


----------



## sapphire1

I got pregnant 4 months after the VR, but it was on our first month of trying. Straight after the op hubby started taking the vitamins Dr Dawson recommends, so was taking them for a while.


----------



## chattyB

Welcome Suziebaby. We're up in Glasgow and travelled to Nottingham for hubby's VR with Dr Harris. We weren't given brilliant odds as the original vasectomy was 13 years old and were really lucky to get our BFP 11 months later :).

My Amnio results came through today ... Baby Fidget is perfect and no trisomies (T21, T18, T13) have been detected in the prelim screen. We are just ecstatic and can finally start planning and looking forward to January :). Just shows, even with 1:11 odds, things can turn out absolutely fine :)


----------



## sapphire1

That's fantastic news Chatty! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## BabyHope2012

Aww Chatty, thats fantastic news! Happy, happy, happy for you! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!!! I got my surgery appointment scheduled for Wednesday 08/29/12 early in the morning. Now I just need to request the time off from work. Fingrs crossed my supervisor will approve my time off!! I was debating about whether or not I wanted to mention that I needed outpatient surgery or if I wanted to lie and say I was just going on vacation and out of town for a few days.:dohh: I dont want my job to know I am TTC in general, even though I am a permanent employee my job is not totally safe because it is based on how many more new hires we need to recruit, since my primary job function is to do recruiting. Plus I have been covering for my supervisor since she has been out on maternity leave for almost 3 months this month, she is coming back on 08/20 so my role will change when she gets back and I think one of the temps we have working with us will for sure either be let go or transfered to another department when my supervisor returns. So long story short I dont want to give them an excuse to let me go, and I also dont want my job to know I am dealing with infertility. I dont want the awkward comments and other crap when people discover this info, I would rather keep it personal and to myself if i can. 

@Chatty, that is awesome news hun!!! I am so happy for you!!:happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## sapphire1

I would probably tell them I had a Dr's appointment, but not what it was for. It's not really any of their business, and I don't think they'd ask the ins and outs anyway. Hope it goes ok!


----------



## GailnJohn

Hi,

My name is Gail, I just came across this thread and thought I would join, I hope you all don't mind. 

I am married with two children, 20 and 15. My husband had a v after my son was born and after about 10 years or so, we felt that we would like more children and that we both regretted it very much, my husband was only 24 when he had the v. We wanted to have a VR but at the time we were told in Ireland that our chances were very poor because of the time that had elapsed since the v, so we put it, or at least tried to put it to the back of our minds and then we heard about microsurical vr and that gave us new hope. Anyway, after alot of saving and research we eventually got enough money together in May of this year and finally traveled to Nottingham were the hubbie had a vr with Duncan Harriss. My husband is due to have his 3 month Semen Ananysis on 13th August and our nerves are gone!! Mr. Harriss said that even though it was 14.5 years since the vasectomy, technically the operation went very well and was deemed successful, but it will all come down to the SA results and hopefully a BFP soon!!

We are both just turned 39 and I had my 21 day bloods done which confirmed that I am ovulating and healthy, so at least that was good news, but because of my age we both started taking Vits Pregnacare last week and I plan to buy a fertility monitor after the SA, providing the news is good. They are a bit expensive so we didn't want to invest in one till we got the results.

Anyway it is great to find a thread like this and see that there are so many other people in our situation. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick update,I was able to get the time off for my surgery from work with out any problems. I just said that my DH and I were going out of town for the labor day holiday weekend and were going on vacation. I didnt have to get into the surgery and my infertility stuff, thank goodness. I would rather keep that information private and avoid comments and gossip from co workers. 

Other than that I have a 4 day weekend and I am off tomorrow and Monday. MY DH and me were supposed to go up north to visit my family at my in laws camp that they have on a lake this weekend, but due to my upcoming expenses with my pending surgery and IUI we are in a savings mode and are putting away as much money as possible. We are trying to avoid extra expenses and traveling 8 hours drive alaways ends up costing alot. I feel bad about not going to see my family, but I am not getting any younger, and time is not on my side, since i put off this surgery and infertility stuff for too long now!! I have to make it a priority and get it started!!


----------



## wannabeprego

GailnJohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Gail, I just came across this thread and thought I would join, I hope you all don't mind.
> 
> I am married with two children, 20 and 15. My husband had a v after my son was born and after about 10 years or so, we felt that we would like more children and that we both regretted it very much, my husband was only 24 when he had the v. We wanted to have a VR but at the time we were told in Ireland that our chances were very poor because of the time that had elapsed since the v, so we put it, or at least tried to put it to the back of our minds and then we heard about microsurical vr and that gave us new hope. Anyway, after alot of saving and research we eventually got enough money together in May of this year and finally traveled to Nottingham were the hubbie had a vr with Duncan Harriss. My husband is due to have his 3 month Semen Ananysis on 13th August and our nerves are gone!! Mr. Harriss said that even though it was 14.5 years since the vasectomy, technically the operation went very well and was deemed successful, but it will all come down to the SA results and hopefully a BFP soon!!
> 
> We are both just turned 39 and I had my 21 day bloods done which confirmed that I am ovulating and healthy, so at least that was good news, but because of my age we both started taking Vits Pregnacare last week and I plan to buy a fertility monitor after the SA, providing the news is good. They are a bit expensive so we didn't want to invest in one till we got the results.
> 
> Anyway it is great to find a thread like this and see that there are so many other people in our situation. :thumbup:

Welcome to thegroup and good luck to you!! :dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/WelcomeToOurGroup.gif


----------



## Hopingmomma

Hi everyone!
My partner and I just went to see our new fertility specialist, who told me to continue with my clomid 50mg despite my partners low sperm count of 3million (8month post VR). He said we CAN still get pregnant, his motility is good! 
I feel very hopeful again. 
I'm scheduled for a HSG, after my AF...anyon had one?

Hope this clomid works!


----------



## rdleela

I just had an HSG last week, it was not fun at all! Click on the link to my journal and you can read all about it...But it was worth the pain to find out that my tubes are good!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hopingmomma said:


> Hi everyone!
> My partner and I just went to see our new fertility specialist, who told me to continue with my clomid 50mg despite my partners low sperm count of 3million (8month post VR). He said we CAN still get pregnant, his motility is good!
> I feel very hopeful again.
> I'm scheduled for a HSG, after my AF...anyon had one?
> 
> Hope this clomid works!

Hi here is a link I made when I had my HSG, lots of girls talk about their experiences and than I talk about mine.Good luck!!:flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ingogram-added-update-pg4-outcome-my-hsg.html


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group GailnJohn! Glad your hubby's VR went well :). We actually chose NOT to have SAs done post VR (far too stressful and wouldn't have changed the outcome) but instead started on Wellman Conception and pregnacare. We bought our own microscope and would have a look every now and then - hubby had busy looking swimmers, so we crossed our fingers and hoped that one would eventually make it! I would reccomend the preseed/concieve + with softcups after DTD. Good luck huni!!


----------



## wannabeprego

These are the vitamins that worked best for my DH, and he saw improvement in his count and motilty!!!

Fertilty Blend for men..... Good luck!! :dust::dust:

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776


----------



## Hopingmomma

Chatty B: what kind of did you get? We'de like to purchase a sperm microscope thing...


----------



## Hopingmomma

wannabeprego said:


> These are the vitamins that worked best for my DH, and he saw improvement in his count and motilty!!!
> 
> Fertilty Blend for men..... Good luck!! :dust::dust:
> 
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776

How long does it strt to take effect?


----------



## wannabeprego

Hopingmomma said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> These are the vitamins that worked best for my DH, and he saw improvement in his count and motilty!!!
> 
> Fertilty Blend for men..... Good luck!! :dust::dust:
> 
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776
> 
> How long does it strt to take effect?Click to expand...

My DH took them for a little over a month before his SA and he took them at a higher dose than instructed, He took 3 instead of the recommended 2 a day. I would suggest donga higher dose as well to get the best results, about 3 to 4 a day should be good enough!!! :thumbup: Good luck!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hopingmomma said:


> Chatty B: what kind of did you get? We'de like to purchase a sperm microscope thing...

I found this microscope on the web link below. I thought about getting it but I never did, it did get good reviews!!

Micra Sperm Test for Sperm Count and Motility 



https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermtest.html


----------



## BabyHope2012

Welcome Gail :) wishing you all the best TTC


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I have been having some health problems lately. I have been having really bad dizzy spells that started going back a little over a month ago, and they have started to get worse over the last week or so. I am not sure what is wrong with me, I do have some theories but I cant be totally sure. Of course I am in my 2ww and dizzyness is an early prego symptom, but I haven't gotten anything definate on my HPT's, a few faint positives but they faded, so i didn't trust them. I need to make a DR appointment ASAP but it is hard 2 find the time, and I haven't had a chance to find a good primary care physician here in the new state we moved to yet since the 2 years we have been here, so I have to just pick a random in network DR and hope that I like them. I am really nervous that something is wrong with me and I wont be healthy enough 2 do the surgery, or that I have an illness that could make pregnancy difficult. I am really regretting my decision to put off having a baby , and doing the surgery as long as i have been. Plus I was starting to feel like things were really going good for me and DH, with us both working and moving forward with our plans to have a family. I feel so scared something is going to go wrong, because something always done when things in your life are good right?? :cry:

I am wondering if some of my symptoms are my nerves and just getting anxious about the surgery, because I have had panic attacks in the past. I must admt i am not as skinny as I used to be and working out hasn't been a priority in a while, so I am sure my health has suffered.... sigh...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Gail! :hi:

Wannabe - I would be nervous too and I know when I get nervous I get myself sick so maybe you should go to the DR and see what's going on with you. Try to stay positive on your surgery you are much closer at having a baby after it. Don't let the negative thoughts get to you. We all deserve our babies. Hang in there. Once you hold your baby none of this will matter. :hugs: :hugs:

AFM, no period yet! I am usually right on 60 days I know that is long but for someone with PCOS it seems normal. I don't know if I should call the clinic. I do have an appointment on the 28th. Maybe I'll wait couple of more days.


----------



## BabyHope2012

wannabe...I'm sorry to hear you havent been feeling well. Like Happy said, the nerves and anxiety are bound to make you feel out of sorts...but just keep thinking positive :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, well AF crashed the party on Friday afternoon well I was at work, on CD28. I am okay with it though and I figured the HPT's I did were false positives since the positive lines were faint and faded away in time as the test sat. I knew my upcoming surgery was inevitable, because it would be too easy to get a BFP without having to go under the knife... sigh.... Well hopefully after the surgery I will be fertile myrtle and will popping out kids left and right like it is a sporting event...LOL.... All my husband will have to do is stare at me too long and I will be pregnant...LOL

As far as my health, I am feeling better, dizzy spells are lessening over the last few days. I stopped taking my multi vitamins and my acid reflux medicine because I wasn't sure exactly what was making dizzy. Well I did some research online and I read that my acid reflux meds have several side effects, one which is making you dizzy, and also prolonged use of them stops your body from being able to absorb iron and vitamin B, also a lack of Iron can cause dizzy spells. I have always taken an iron supplement in addition to my multivitamin, because I often feel tired and run down, i think i might have an iron deficiency. SO the other day I went back on my iron supplement and my multi vitamins, and started taking a B-vitamin and within hours the dizzy spells slowed down, and I was feeling better. I have totally stopped the acid reflux meds altogether though because I think they were the main cause of my dizzyness. I have been taking them for a couple of months now on and off, and the package warns not to do more than a 2 week cycle at a time,so i think I over did it, even though I was breakig up the dosage taking the every few days and not everyday. 

Hopefully I will continue to feel better. I was going to go to urgent care or the ER at one point because of how shitty I was feeling, but since i started to feel better I never went. I do need to find a primary care physician close to home so I can get a routine physical and have a close bye DR that I can go to when I am not feeling well. I have never gotten around to getting one since we moved to this state, in the almost 2 years we have lived here, I just never got around to it, I miss my old DR in the state I used to live in, she was really good.


----------



## Sheena1026

Hello everyone. My name is Sheena. I've read many of your threads, and would like to share my situation. My DH has two children from a previous marriage. He had a vasectomy 7.5 years ago. I have no children. DH had a VR last month (July 6th). Doc said procedure went well. We are just waiting on SA results. First SA is in 4 days. I'm a nervous wreck. I'm sure many of you have been at this same point, and I'm hoping you can shed some light onto our situation. 

Should I expect first SA to be promising if the procedure worked? My husband is so nervous about the possibility of bad results. 

Thanks!


----------



## rdleela

Hi, everyone, been awhile since I posted; I really hope all you ladies, whatever path you are on, are doing good!!!

Update on my situation, DH is having his surgery on Sept.28th (tentative). He's having a Vasoepididymostomy to by-pass a blockage. We'll be able to start TTC'ing on October 28th, really hoping my next few cycles go a bit long and I'll ovulate that week! Right now it's looking like I'll "O" the week before Oct.28th. I know it's a long shot those first few months post-surgery, but want to squeeze all the "tries" in that we can! I just hate wasting each cycle right now.

Anyways, for more of an update on me, feel free to stalk my journal, link below!

Best of luck to all you ladies!

Oh, and my DH is playing with our brand new microscope today! He's a photographer, so he bought one he could attach his camera to for some cool pictures! Still waiting on slides, though, to do a proper SA! :) I'll let you ladies know how it goes!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Sheena :wave: Don't be too alarmed if the first SA isn't great - there are plenty of ways to boost sperm count and quality. If you have a read back through the thread you'll see the various supplements etc that have worked for the rest of us. Good luck! I remember the nerves well :)

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you wannabe, and that you've been feeling poorly. I'm glad you have seemed to find the cause for it, and hopefully you'll feel better soon. 

Good luck for the upcoming op rdleela! Sending lots of :dust: Have fun with the miscroscope :lol:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, My surgery date is quickly approaching... I am getting a little nervous but trying to keep my cool.

I only have to wait a week afte the surgery before we can start TTC again, so we should be able to start TTC again in my September cycle!!! My Birthday is coming up soon and a birthday BFP would be the best present ever!!!

I just bought a 100 pack of cheapy IC HPT's and a 50 pack of OPK's. I also bought a basal body temperature thermometer and I have decided to start temping to also aid in predictin ovulation and pregnancy. I joined fertility friend's website and was looking at info on charting and at other girl's charts. We also have preseed and softcups left over from when we were TTC before. So long story short I am going to be super prepared to start TTC in my September cycle!!!:thumbup:

I decided to make a ticker to count down the days until my surgery....:happydance:



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10718;416/st/20120829/e/Surgery-Hysteroscopy+-Lap/k/0d6b/event.png


My bloodwork is scheduled for next saturday morning. They test for prenancy and they check your white blood cell count to make sure you dont have any infection, and are healthy enough for surgery.

Please wish me luck, I am hoping for the best case scenario, that they can unblock my second tube, and they dont discover any other problems well they are in there!!!!:flower:

How is everyone's weekend going so far? Any fun plans?


----------



## sapphire1

Wow, that's fast approaching! Best of luck with the surgery, I'll keep everything crossed for a birthday bfp for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Boring weekend for me, just catching up on housework and chilling :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Sheena1026 said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Sheena. I've read many of your threads, and would like to share my situation. My DH has two children from a previous marriage. He had a vasectomy 7.5 years ago. I have no children. DH had a VR last month (July 6th). Doc said procedure went well. We are just waiting on SA results. First SA is in 4 days. I'm a nervous wreck. I'm sure many of you have been at this same point, and I'm hoping you can shed some light onto our situation.
> 
> Should I expect first SA to be promising if the procedure worked? My husband is so nervous about the possibility of bad results.
> 
> Thanks!

Welcome to the group!!! Make sure you get your DH on vitamins to help improve his :spermy: count and motility ASAP!! Please remember that even if his initial SA isn't that good it can improve for up to 2 years after the VR as well. :flower:Good luck and baby dust to you!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/-gif.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Wow, that's fast approaching! Best of luck with the surgery, I'll keep everything crossed for a birthday bfp for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Boring weekend for me, just catching up on housework and chilling :)

Thanks for the good luck!!!:hugs:

My DH & me went hiking on some trails along this creek yesterday with our dog. There were alot of leaves out on the trail so that is a sign that Fall is just around the corner. Although Fall is my favorite time of the year, i love the coolness in the air, the beautiful fall leaves and Halloween. One of my fav holidays!!! We also rented the movie "The Hunger Games" lastnight as well. I thought the acting was good, but the concept of the movie was pretty sick!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, I decided to start a LTTC journal...... Please feel free to stalk me or just stop in to say Hello. I just started writing it today, so right now it just has a summary of my journey so far....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1142215-wannabepregos-lttc-1-journal.html

There is also a link to the journal in my signature as well. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies. Long time no talk. Baby girl is growing strong! Only 15 weeks left until she is here. Our little blessing! Hard to believe she will be here so soon. Her nursery is coming together and it's becoming more and more real every day!


----------



## sapphire1

I love fall aswell, we call it Autumn here though. Will come and stalk your journal :)

Nice to hear from you ttcpostvr! It's gone so quickly, before you know it the lil lady will be here :)


----------



## wannabeprego

ttcpostvr said:


> Hey ladies. Long time no talk. Baby girl is growing strong! Only 15 weeks left until she is here. Our little blessing! Hard to believe she will be here so soon. Her nursery is coming together and it's becoming more and more real every day!

I am glad that you and baby are doing well!!!:hugs: Are you going to share pics of the nursery when it is done?? We would love to see!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls, I hope everyone is enjoying their weekends!! Work was super stressful on Friday and I got so upset I went out on break and start crying with DH on the phone. I am thinking of putting in my 2 week notice, but i am taking the weekend to think about it. But I am not feeling any different and I think I need to move on. I put more details about it all in my journal. The level of stress and this new boss that I started working with is a prick now. I am starting to dread going into work now. 

I just need a low stress job, and I dont need to make alot of money. I could even just work part time since DH is the bread winner and be okay. My job is so different from when I first started, I used to like it. But ever since I took on my supervisor's duties well she was out on maternity leave the job has gotten more stressful. Apparently even thoug my supervisor is back from matrnity leave she is letting keep the majority of her work, and i am not happy about it. I hate this shitty reporting crap I have to do, and I was under the assumption that when she came back she would take this shit back from me. I am not a happy camper.

DH & me went to an art museum this afternoon, and it was nice. We enjoyed some older traditional art along with some modern stuff. 

I am ovulating right now, but it is pretty much going to waste because DH and me aren't really TTC this cycle because of the surgery coming up. 

Here is my positive OPK...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC07837.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

EEEEeeeekkkkkkkk..... OMG!!!!! Only 1 more day until Surgery..........:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


I have to be at the outpatient surgery center tomorrow morning at 6:30 am and the surgery is scheduled for 7am. I will be updating the thread with the outcome after it is done, and once I am feeling up to it, which might not be until Thursday!! Fingers crossed I wake up after surgery with 2 open healthy tubes and a cleaned out/healthy uterus!!!!:thumbup: 

Lordy I need something for my nerves and anxiety to calm me down today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I just reminding myself that everything is going to be alright and trying to focus on the positives after it is done!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/businessman_nervous_md_wht.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck wannabe! Sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: It will be over before you know it :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

Best of luck tomorrow wannabeprego!! I would be a nervous wreck, too! Hang in there, you will be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Good luck wannabe! Thinking of you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for thinking of me today girls!! :hugs:

I am home laying upstairs in the master bedroom relaxing. DH is being really sweet and he is waiting on me on hand and foot. He is making me dinner right now. 

So we got to the surgical center on time at 6:30 am. We woke up super early at like 4:45 am because we live a little over an hour away from the surgical center. 

I was calm up until I was in the back and I gotten undressed and had put on my gown, When the nurse put in the needle into my hand for the IV, it stung like a hot pocker, and my nerves got the best of me and I started crying.:cry: They gave me warm blankets asked a bunch of medical questions related to my medical history, and they also confirm your identity and repeadetly ask what surgery you are there for. 

My Dr came in and he was very nice and calming. he talked to me about the surgery and asked ifI had any questions. Next thing I know I am being taken into the surgical room, with a bunch of nurses and the anathesia people. Once I was strapped onto the table the anathesia guy told me he was putting something into my IV to put me to sleep, I felt my eyes go rolling into my head and than next thing I am waking up in the recovery room. 

My DR stopped by to let me know that he was able to unblock my second tube, so now I have 2 open tubes!!!:happydance::happydance: he successfuly removed my polyp from my uterus and now it looks good. He also removed some scar tissue well he was in there, and he found endometrios which he removed as well. So it was a good thing he did the lap because he was able to remove the scar tissue and discovered that I have endometrios. So overall I am happy about the end result, but a little worried about the endometrios and how that is going to affect my TTC. :shrug: But he removed it, so hopefully it wont have an impact now? I need to talk to the DR about this and do some research about this on my end. Well I was in the recovery room I was shivering because it was so chilly, and the nurse was making me do breathing exersizes to calm me down, because I was freaking out a little after I woke up. They also gave me juice and grahm crackers, ice pop, crushed ice, I started out with the light fluids and than had the food after. 

I have a bunch of color pictures from the surgery that I want to scan and post so you girls can see. Hopefully I will be able to do that soon. They are pretty neat pictures. 

So I am recovering okay. I was prescribed a RX for an antibiotic and for pain meds. I am super sleepy from the anathesia and keep falling asleep. 

My belly is all bloated from the air in it, and i have 2 cuts, a bunch of small ones above my belly button, and one cute inmy groin area. The cut in my belly button is draining alot and has blood coming out and pooling up behind my bandage, I have changed it once and will be changing it again soon. The belly button is worrying me a little, but I did read in the paper work that it is normal to have some draining from that wound. Hopefully it will stop bleeding soon though. 

My maxi pad was soaked after the surgery with alot of blood, But now the flow is much lighter, so that is good.The nurse warned me that if the blood stayed heavy and was soaking maxis in one hour than i need to goto the ER, but the blood flow has subsided. I also keep feeling like I need to go pee, and no matter how much I pee it isn't enough, I think it was from the IV fluids they gave me though. The feeling is getting better now and subsiding so hopefully it will be gone in a few days. MY throat is really soar from the breathing tube, and I cant eat hard dry foods like bread without it feeling like it will get caught in my throat, so far I ate ice cream and I am having soup for dinner.

Overall the experience wasn't to bad. I think the anticpation and waiting is the worst part. My DR and the nurses at the surgical center were all very nice to me.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well here are the pictures from my surgery......

I am putting them on a spoiler in case anyone is squemish about seeing this stufff...



Spoiler
This is a picture of my polyp and him getting ready to take it out..I think the dot in the one pic is him opening up my other tube...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00003.jpg

This is a picture of him removing scar tissue, the white spider web type stuff is the scar tissue

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00002.jpg


POlyp being removed...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00001.jpg

The circled areas are the endometriosis, and more pics of him removing the scar tissue as well..

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00000.jpg


----------



## rdleela

Thanks for sharing your experience! The pictures do make me a bit squeemish! lol, but I think if they were my pictures they wouldn't...congrats on a successful surgery and hopefully you can work through the endometriosis...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm glad everything went well wannabeprego! Now you can get back TTC and have your bundle of joy soon. I'm sorry work has been stressful. Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## chattyB

Glad you're ok Wannabe! I bet you're relieved that it's over! So happy that they've managed to unblock the second tube and sort out the endometriosis for you! Full steam ahead now hun! Go make that baby lol


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls and for all of the support!!!:flower: I hope everyone has an awesome weekend!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Weekend-8.gif


----------



## sapphire1

Those pictures are amazing wannabe! Hope you're recovering well hun :hugs:

Chatty, I can't believe you're more than halfway now!! Do you have a bump yet?


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> Those pictures are amazing wannabe! Hope you're recovering well hun :hugs:
> 
> Chatty, I can't believe you're more than halfway now!! Do you have a bump yet?

I am doing much better today!!:thumbup: Thaks for asking. :flower: I think my belly button is finally stopping with the drainng fluid mess today!!:thumbup: It lasted almost 3 days and I was starting to worry it wasn't normal!! :wacko: I am getting around better and belly button pain is becoming less. My throat feels normal now.I only have ike 4 more days of antibiotics to take so I am almost there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I hope everyone is having a great week so far!! :thumbup:

I have scheduled my follow up post surgery appointment for 09/17 in the morning, so I know the DR is going to want to take a look and make sure I am all healed up from my surgery okay, and I am going to ask him questions about my Endometriosis, and makre sure we have a plan in place for our upcoming IUI attempts. I am not sure exactly when we will be doing our first IUI, it will be probably be November or December. I have to talk to DH and the DR and make a plan. The DR should be writing me a RX for clomid meanwhile at least in my next appointment. 

Other than that my AF is confusing,I have been having light brown spotting for the last 3 days, and pink clumpy stuff when I pee, but not enough to need a maxi pad, so I can't tell if this is AF starting or what is going on, so right now I have no ide if AF has begun or what is going on, the only thing that sucks is that I am not going to be able to start my left over clomid this cycle if I dont know what CD I am on...:wacko: I am hoping I get full flow normal AF soon so I can figure out what the hell CD I am on since the surgery, I had heavy bleeding after the surgery so I wasn't sure how it would affect my next AF....I am going to do OPK's and if I an figure out if I am OV'ing than it can help me figure out where I am in my cycle, I usually OV around CD 14 or 15, so maybe that can help me figure out what in the world is going on, :wacko:


----------



## Waiting4vr

Hi girls!! its been so long since i have logged in but i wanted to drop in to say hi and see how everyone is doing :)
i am now 22 weeks pregnant with a little girl! we are going to name her Sofia :) We are so excited to have another girl in the family... she is due on the anniversary of the vr!
good luck to all of you ttc, i know how challenging it all can be and my heart goes out to you all. My husband had a very poor first sa at 3 months, it was only 3.64 million/ml with 6 million total for the sample but we were blessed to conceive a couple of weeks later. I am still in shock that it actually worked for us!!
Hope everyones well!
Cat xxoo


----------



## wannabeprego

Waiting4vr said:


> Hi girls!! its been so long since i have logged in but i wanted to drop in to say hi and see how everyone is doing :)
> i am now 22 weeks pregnant with a little girl! we are going to name her Sofia :) We are so excited to have another girl in the family... she is due on the anniversary of the vr!
> good luck to all of you ttc, i know how challenging it all can be and my heart goes out to you all. My husband had a very poor first sa at 3 months, it was only 3.64 million/ml with 6 million total for the sample but we were blessed to conceive a couple of weeks later. I am still in shock that it actually worked for us!!
> Hope everyones well!
> Cat xxoo

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## ttcpostvr

Yes! I will absolutely share pics of her nursery when it is done!

Glad everyone is doing well! Congrats wannabe on having your surgery out of the way!


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats waiting4vr, that's a lovely name!

Wow ttcpostvr, your pregnancy is going really quickly!

Hope you are well wannabe. I think AF does odd things after surgery like that, your cycle will probably settle soon.


----------



## clare79

Hi all and welcome to all the new girls. I don't come on here much now but have been trying to keep updated with whats happening to you all. My dh and I have decided to have a vr redo. It's booked for October and we changing surgeons. I'm hoping that it will give us the good news we waited so long for. Xx


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Clare :wave: Good luck with the redo, I hope it's successful for you. Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

clare79 said:


> Hi all and welcome to all the new girls. I don't come on here much now but have been trying to keep updated with whats happening to you all. My dh and I have decided to have a vr redo. It's booked for October and we changing surgeons. I'm hoping that it will give us the good news we waited so long for. Xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/bear3.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am happy because AF finally arrived full flow 
lastnight!!!:happydance::happydance: I never thought I would be so happy to have AF finally arrive..LOL...:haha:I had crazy spotting for about 4 days which was due to my surgery I think and I was in limbo land for a while!!:wacko:

Now I can finally move onto my first cycle post sugery and I have 50 mg of clomid that I am going to take this cycle, DH and me are going to have :sex: every other day once my AF leaves right straight through my fertile window. I have my pre seed too. I have soft cups, but I am not sure if I will be comfortable enough to use them or not, they have always freaked me out!! LOL...:haha:

I am going to start temping starting tomorrow I think for the first time with Fertility Friend also!!!:thumbup: I am feeling really hopeful and excited that my surgery is just what I need to finally get my BFP!!!

I think we will do IUI in October as longas my DR gives me the green light to do it than!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so I did an OPK just to make sure it was negative before I started taking my 50 mg of clomid because of the spotting I had and my AF being weird this month, I wanted to make sure I was on the right CD... well the OPK is almost positive, and it looks like I am about to ovulate in a day or two???:wacko: What the hell is going on... Long story short, since I can't be totallysure of where I am in my monthly cycle I am going to skip the clomid and hopefully my next cycle will be normal again. 

I thought I was on CD 4, but if I count CD 1 as the first day the bleeding/spotting started than I would be on CD 8 and it would make more sense for me to be ovulating and maybe it is just happening super early ths cycle. I know that when I had my HSG it made me ovulate early on CD 10 and normally I don't ovulate until CD 14 or 15. I am going to update my ticker to show that I am on CD 8 and keep doing my OPK's every day to make sure DH & Me don't miss my OV day... The good news is that DH and me had sex yesterday and today, so if I am in my fertile window at least we did get our groove on. :haha: I think I just had a long period maybe due to the surgery, and the bleeding lasted a long time, today I am having just spotting, and yesterday I was still having medium flow AF. This is such a confusing cycle!!! :wacko: Lordy I can't wait for next month and hopefully things will get back to normal again for me!!!:dohh:

Here is my OPK.. so crazy...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC08051.jpg


----------



## chattyB

sapphire1 said:


> Those pictures are amazing wannabe! Hope you're recovering well hun :hugs:
> 
> Chatty, I can't believe you're more than halfway now!! Do you have a bump yet?

ohhhhh yeah! I'm HUGE! I think my bump has a bump at this stage lol. I'm "all out front" and still have a waist if you're viewing from behind (or maybe just a really fat ass) lol. I've put on 7lb so far which isn't too bad .... i was a little bigger than ideal before pregnancy, despite losing weight before hand - BMI of 29. I'm pretty sure that the 7lb is mainly baby/fluid/uterus etc as i've not gained it anywhere else yet.

Baby is getting bigger and very active now ... my bump is jumping about as i type, pretty sure he has hiccups in there lol. So far, so good, i'm really loving this pregnancy and apart from our "month from hell" with the NT screen results and amnio, have had no complications or complaints. It's all going by way too fast!


----------



## chattyB

Waiting4vr said:


> Hi girls!! its been so long since i have logged in but i wanted to drop in to say hi and see how everyone is doing :)
> i am now 22 weeks pregnant with a little girl! we are going to name her Sofia :) We are so excited to have another girl in the family... she is due on the anniversary of the vr!
> good luck to all of you ttc, i know how challenging it all can be and my heart goes out to you all. My husband had a very poor first sa at 3 months, it was only 3.64 million/ml with 6 million total for the sample but we were blessed to conceive a couple of weeks later. I am still in shock that it actually worked for us!!
> Hope everyones well!
> Cat xxoo

Congratulations huni! It must've been a really good week for BFPs! I think we're around the same stage and I'm having a little boy :)


----------



## BabyHope2012

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing...

Wannabe hoping that you get your BFP very soon...it must feel great to get things going after your op.

Waiting4vr amazing to hear your good news, thanks for sharing :)

Chattyb so happy for you and to hear that you are enjoying your pregnancy....it will fly by, so take the time to love and enjoy your beautiful bump!

I'm currently at the stage of waiting to start the IVF with the ICSI...we have had the first consultation, which showed everything is good to go, although they found I have PCOS :( but all should be ok and now have some blood tests to do before we get going....it is exciting to feel like things are actually happening now....


----------



## wannabeprego

@Babyhopes... Good luck with the IVF!! I know it has a high success rate, so I am sure it will only be a matter of time before you get yur BFP!!! :dust::dust:

Thank you for the well wishes and good luck hun!!! :flower:


----------



## mickellwife

Was wondering if i could join you ladies??? My hubby had original vasectomy 10 yrs ago and in June 2012, he had the reversal. He has just had the SA results through and they are low. He had 15 million per ml and 40% motility. Any chance of a successful pregnancy???


----------



## wannabeprego

mickellwife said:


> Was wondering if i could join you ladies??? My hubby had original vasectomy 10 yrs ago and in June 2012, he had the reversal. He has just had the SA results through and they are low. He had 15 million per ml and 40% motility. Any chance of a successful pregnancy???

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: Yes there have been other VR ladies with numbers even lower than that and they got their BFP's, so there is alot of hope!!! If you check te very first page of the thread there are some success stories on there!! You can also get your DH on fertility vitamins to help improve his :spermy: numbers!!! My DH takes vitamins and he has seen improvement in his count and motility. Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcometohegroup_zpsf95b7b3a.jpg


----------



## mickellwife

i've since found out that this figure given to us was wrong. he had 222 million per ml but his motility is only 22%. he had 2ml of sperm so apparantly you times the count by the ml and times by motility which only gives us 9768 million sperm which is really low. any chance still????


----------



## wannabeprego

mickellwife said:


> i've since found out that this figure given to us was wrong. he had 222 million per ml but his motility is only 22%. he had 2ml of sperm so apparantly you times the count by the ml and times by motility which only gives us 9768 million sperm which is really low. any chance still????

Yes, there is still a chance hun. Those numbers aren't too bad!! To get his motility to improve get him on vitamins. I would recommend these ones called Fertil Blend. My DH's motility went from 36% to 65% after taking the vitamins, and his count went from less than 5 million to over 6.5 million. Good luck hun!! :dust::dust:

Fertil Blend for men...

https://www.amazon.com/Daily-Wellne...8&qid=1348332286&sr=1-5&keywords=fertil+blend


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: mickellwife. I agree with wannabe - vitamins are a must, and I credit them with our bfp. There's always a chance, even with lowish numbers. Read back through the thread, and you'll see that there have been pregnancies with low numbers. Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mickellwife

thakyou lovely ladies. hes tried wellman conception but he gave him bad runs. so ive got him on 15mg zinc, 100ug selenium, 90mg vitamin c, 30mg vitamin e, 0.3mg beta caratene and 300ug of vitamin a and folic acid. is that the right dosage??? ive ordered fertilman tablets aswel. the herbs dont seem to agree with him or me.
i suffer from spotting 3 days before af till af arrives so im on the b-50 complex which is supposed to stop that


----------



## chattyB

Welcome to the group Mickellwife! Has your hubby tried splitting the well man conception tablets into 1/2 morning, 1/2 night, both with food? My husband had a bit of trouble with them at first but was fine after a week or so when his body got used to them. He used them for about 3 months before we got our BFP in early May. We don't know if the tablets actually helped as we didn't get a "formal" SA done but it was the only thing we'd started doing differently (13yr old VR in June '11). Good luck huni!


----------



## mickellwife

he's been put of them now so wont even entertain the thought. got fertilman pills through the door today so has started them now. his sperm count was 222 million but motility was only 12%. ive worked out by times the count by the motility by the normal sperm and thats 21 million per ml. but 78% dont move so that means theres a good chance they wont get to the egg due to the fact that so many are in the way


----------



## rdleela

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!! Please send some well wishes and good luck to us over here; DH is in surgery right now! Hopefully we get to talk to surgeon after and see how it went!


----------



## wannabeprego

rdleela said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well!! Please send some well wishes and good luck to us over here; DH is in surgery right now! Hopefully we get to talk to surgeon after and see how it went!

Good luck hun!! I hope your DH ends up with lots of :spermy: after the surgery and that his recovery is quick and pain free!!! :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Goodluck03.gif


----------



## rdleela

Thanks, wannabe!

So to tell a bit of our story again, DH has never had a V...he had a hernia repair surgery, as well as surgery for undescendent testicle, both surgeries on left side, when he was very young.

Surgeon confirmed after surgery that it is b/c of those surgeries that DH's epididymis on the left is undeveloped and never made a connection to his testicle on the left, thus there are no sperm on the left. He did not perform a VE on the left side.

The right side epididymis, b/c of this also, did not fully develop - the bottom half of the epididymis was completely abnormal and has lots of scarring...BUT good news is that the top half had some healthy tubules and he was able to find healthy, mature, and mobile sperm and there was a connection to the testicle. Our surgeon was able to do a VE to the top tubules, but he said it was tough. He said a VE on a fully healthy epididymis is a tough surgery, so the fact that my DH's wasn't fully healthy made it tougher. He is hopeful for us, though! He didn't tell me, but he told my hubby, that we had a 50/50 chance of this working for us. The best sign is that we have healthy, mature and mobile sperm.

DH has strict instructions NOT to have any ejaculation for an entire month. Anything strenuous like that could totally f-up the surgery, so it will be tough but worth it, we are not taking any chances!

DH is in a lot of pain here on day 2, especially on the right side. He had a testicular biopsy a few months back, and he says that this is WAY worse. We are in an awesome hotel suite, so we're both just relaxing. Fly home tomorrow morning, and at this point, we're worried about the flight for DH...


----------



## rachy28

I hope u dont mind me gatecrashing...
My dh had his vasectomy in aug 09 and has now decided to have it reversed, we have been looking into BMI Woodlands in Darlington or Dr Dawson in Hartlepool... i was wandering if anyone had any success with either of these clinics. Dh wont be having the procedure until may/june next year, need to do some serious saving first!


----------



## ababytogether

wow havent been on here in ages

Just thought i would pop in and say hi

Still trying although my heart isnt in it as I dont think it is going to happen

Fast approaching the 2 year anniversary of him having the operation (january)

Well done to all the ones that have had a positive

Nice to see everything is going well chatty

Hugs to you all


----------



## mickellwife

OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just got my BFP :happydance:

I've done about 8 tests and they have all been positive :happydance:

I'm so chuffed as my hubby's motility was only 12% but we used Preseed


----------



## chattyB

That's AMAZING news huni!! Congratulations! I remember my BFP like it was yesterday - I was so overwhelmed, couldn't quite believe it and sobbed like a baby for hours! I had to keep pinching myself and looking at the test for days after :D

Happy and healthy 9 months chick!


----------



## mickellwife

I only had a smear on monday so i'm hoping all is well. They are getting stronger every day so everything must be fine :) I'm in so much shock xx


----------



## sapphire1

Fantastic news hun! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Welcome Rachy :wave: My DH's surgery was done by Dr Dawson, and the result is an almost 2 year old Holly! So I can recommend him :D

Hope your DH is recovering well rdleela. 

Hi ababytogether!


----------



## wannabeprego

mickellwife said:


> OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just got my BFP :happydance:
> 
> I've done about 8 tests and they have all been positive :happydance:
> 
> I'm so chuffed as my hubby's motility was only 12% but we used Preseed

Congrats on your BFP!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance::happydance:

Your story has given me hope that I will beable to get my BFP soon!! What was your DH's sperm count like? I know you mentioned low motility. Did you do anything different this cycle to get your BFP?:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I am doing my first ever IUI this cycle. I am doing clomid 50 mg CD 3-7 this cycle and I will be doing an Ovidrel/HCG trigger shot also. 

I am counting down the days until next Wednesday 10/17/12 for my ultrasound to look at my follies and bloods to check my E2 & LH levels. As long as my follies look good than I should get the go ahead from my DR to do the trigger shot the same day and insemination should take place on Friday 10/19/12 based on the IUI schedule pamphlet the DR gave me. :thumbup: Please keep your fingers crossed for me that my follies look good so I can move forward with the IUI/insemination. 

I am going to be testing out my trigger this cycle. I have a 50 pack of IC's coming in the mail. If I test out the HCG trigger than I will be able to tell when it goes negative and than if it turns back to positive than I will know it is a real BFP and not just left over trigger shot in my system!! :thumbup:


----------



## FaithMom

I haven't posted since back in Sept of 2011.
We ended up going with Dr. Grober in Toronto instead of the cheapie guy....
It was just under 5K but well worth it!

So, he went Feb 2012 so nearly 7 months ago. His V was just about 8 years old.....
At the time of the operation only clear fluid was seen, but lot's of it. Dr. G grinned and said it was a success.

So, at his 5 month SA the e-mail we got from Dr. G was him saying very good results (even though I still feel like they aren't!)

The e-mail:

Very good results!
> 67 million sperm/ml, 3 ml total, 38% moving, 50% normal shapes.
> Good idea to repeat the count in a few months just to ensure things are stable.
> Please email with any other questions.
> Thanks.
> Ethan Grober MD

Yet, we're still not preggy!

I am taking Serophene this cyle (and last cycle) and temping now. I O'd on the 9th, so I am 2 DPO right now..... Hubs couldn't "finish" on O day as it was too much pressure apparently, so after an hour of BDing we stopped =( We got the two days before O, one day before O and the day after.

Dr. G says DTD EOD and the day of O and the day after, so we did that but not O day....I'm so sad.

Anyway - 12 days until testing!


----------



## mickellwife

My hubby's sperm count was 222 million per ml but 78% were dead and only 12% moved in the right direct so ever though it sounds rather high, most of them were dead.

I took B-50 complex this cycle with Iron tablets and used Preseed Lubrication on the 3 times we DTD.

I believe it was the Preseed that did it as it helps to get them where they need to be.


----------



## chattyB

Faithmum - That's great news! You pretty much have 13million normal shaped, moving spermies! It only takes 1!!

The sperm can live for quite a while so I wouldn't worry too much about not hitting O day, the day before or day after would be fine too I'd imagine. Good luck! I hope you get your BFP very soon!

Wannabe - I have a good feeling that you'll be getting that BFP pretty soon! I'll be watching out for your trigger shot pics and keeping everything crossed that the two lines disappear THEN come back. 

AFM - My fabulous hubby just booked us a surprise holiday!! We're off to Lanzarote for 7 nights, all inclusive, for some sun, sea and SLEEP haha. I'm feeling pretty tired this week, Fidget has had a huge growth spurt and I've gone from measuring 24weeks at my 25 week check, to 28 weeks at my 27 week check. He's head down now and is getting pretty fond of wedging his butt right under my left rib!. I have to get a "fit to fly" letter from my GP on Monday so they'll let me on the plane.


----------



## mickellwife

Try using Preseed hun, i swear by it as i think that is what helped me and my hubby only had about 24 million left (out of 222 million) that moved in the right direction so there is defo hope x


----------



## FaithMom

Thanks ladies.

I'm just feeling like I wanted this yesterday.....

When does one consider IUI and is it beneficial at all, like % wise to get pregnant faster?

It would cost about $200 per cycle for us so that isnt too bad.

I'd prefer the natural way, but I just dont want to be on Serophene (Clomid) anymore.....it sucks so badly. 

I have 4 rounds of my Rx left, and I hope I don't need them!


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck wannabe! Will keep everything crossed for you.

I recommend preseed too - Holly is a preseed baby, we conceived her on the first cycle!

Have a fabulous holiday Chatty! :D

Welcome back FaithMom.


----------



## wannabeprego

Early tomorrow morning is my ultrasound to look at the number and size of my follicles and my blood work to check my E2 and LH levels. Wish me luck because if everything looks good than I will do my trigger shot tomorrow and the insemination should be Friday!!!:thumbup:


I am a little nervous about the appointment tomorrow and I have been doing OPK's to make sure I don't ovulate too early so I don't waste my money!!:wacko:

I am trying to guess what the number of :spermy: DH is going to have for the insemination. I am going to guess that he is going to have about 6 million sperm. 

Anybody else want to guess and throw out a number??:haha:

I just hope he has over 5 million still because that is the minimum required to be eligible for the IUI. Although if his numbers are really low than at least I won't have to wonder if we should do another IUI or not and we can just go straight to IVF & ICSI. I wont have to make up my mind what to do next because his SA will decide for me. :shrug:


----------



## mickellwife

Hey everyone. I think i have just lost my baby :( I started spotting yesterday and when i got up this morning, it was heavier and i passed a clot. It's now gone back to spotting. I'm so devasted and spent the day crying :( Dr won't even do my Beta levels and have basically told me to sit and wait. I went to the walk in centre yesterday and they have said the same. I feel so alone and no one wants to help me :((


----------



## wannabeprego

mickellwife said:


> Hey everyone. I think i have just lost my baby :( I started spotting yesterday and when i got up this morning, it was heavier and i passed a clot. It's now gone back to spotting. I'm so devasted and spent the day crying :( Dr won't even do my Beta levels and have basically told me to sit and wait. I went to the walk in centre yesterday and they have said the same. I feel so alone and no one wants to help me :((

I am so very sorry for your loss!! Big hugs to you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:

The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:

So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.

So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...

The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:

So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....

So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:

Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:

So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next. 

Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:

I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...

I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR. 

I have the live music concert tonight with Nneka and I am feeling like shit, and not in the mood to go out, but I am going to try to enjoy the show anyways, and I am so tired with a raging head ache.. What a shit day this ended up being.. SIGH....:growlmad::cry:


----------



## chattyB

Mickellwife - I'm so sorry hun :(. Spotting in early pregnancy is extremely common - don't give up hope just yet. I have everything crossed for a good outcome, have you tried testing again?

Wannabe - what a nightmare! i'm sorry today didn't go well :(. Maybe you should trust your instincts on this? If you feel IVF/ICSI is the way forward then stick to your guns and focus on that. I know its hard just now BUT, you are much further forward in your TTC journey than you were when you first had the VR .... stay positive, you will get your BFP!!

Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## want2bpreggo

Hi Ladies, 
I am 30 and my husband is 35. He had a vasectomy about 7 years ago. We got it reversed in September 2011. Wehave been trying for a good year still no pregnancy. He has three boys from his previous marriage. So now that it has been a little over a year I am going in to get worked up. I have a pretty regular cycle and can sort of tell when I am ovulating. I was excited to find this forum to gain knowledge and keep hope! Thank you for all the stories, experiences, emotions, and information that I have already taken form this group. 
:flower:


----------



## mickellwife

i have tested and its still positive but the dr said it takes a while for HCG to leave the body and the only way to see if i've miscarried is to take another test a week after bleeding has stopped. no one is giving me any support or helping me :(


----------



## BabyHope2012

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing...

Welcome to the new ladies and ladies returning :)

Mickellwife, I am sorry you are going through this and feel so alone. I can only imagine how traumatic this is for you. Like Chatty said, don't give up hope yet, I really hope everything works out for you and I'm sure your OH, friends and family are there for you to help you through this.

Wannabe, I know it's such a step back when you think you are getting somewhere and then things don't work out how you planned! Something I think we have all experienced.. I am sorry the day didn't go the way you wanted it to. I think its great that you are thinking of the IVF/ICSI route and that you feel positive about it. 

Chatty, hope everything with your pregnancy is still going well.

Just a quick update on me...I have now started on the IVF/ICSI journey and feeling very nervous but trying to keep positive! AF just turned up so now taking the pill for the start of all this...then onto the serious stuff! Eeek! Feeling excited, hopeful and scared all at the same time...I just hope the next month flies by...

Thinking of you all and sending positive vibes.

:dust:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Mickellwife, I'm sorry you're going through this. I know how awful it is. Chatty is right, don't give up hope yet. I bled with both of my pregnancies - only one of them ended in MC. All you can do is wait it out with fingers crossed :hugs:

:hugs: Wannabe, I'm sorry the appointment went badly. I will keep everything crossed that the next step will make your dreams come true.

Welcome want2bepreggo. I hope this thread will be helpful to you.

Wishing you all the best on your IVF journey Babyhopes! Sending lots and lots of :dust:

Hope you're well Chatty, time sure is flying!


----------



## wannabeprego

want2bpreggo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am 30 and my husband is 35. He had a vasectomy about 7 years ago. We got it reversed in September 2011. Wehave been trying for a good year still no pregnancy. He has three boys from his previous marriage. So now that it has been a little over a year I am going in to get worked up. I have a pretty regular cycle and can sort of tell when I am ovulating. I was excited to find this forum to gain knowledge and keep hope! Thank you for all the stories, experiences, emotions, and information that I have already taken form this group.
> :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcome6.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

mickellwife said:


> i have tested and its still positive but the dr said it takes a while for HCG to leave the body and the only way to see if i've miscarried is to take another test a week after bleeding has stopped. no one is giving me any support or helping me :(


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/hug-22_zps2aa65b30.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

BabyHope2012 said:


> Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing...
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies and ladies returning :)
> 
> Mickellwife, I am sorry you are going through this and feel so alone. I can only imagine how traumatic this is for you. Like Chatty said, don't give up hope yet, I really hope everything works out for you and I'm sure your OH, friends and family are there for you to help you through this.
> 
> Wannabe, I know it's such a step back when you think you are getting somewhere and then things don't work out how you planned! Something I think we have all experienced.. I am sorry the day didn't go the way you wanted it to. I think its great that you are thinking of the IVF/ICSI route and that you feel positive about it.
> 
> Chatty, hope everything with your pregnancy is still going well.
> 
> Just a quick update on me...I have now started on the IVF/ICSI journey and feeling very nervous but trying to keep positive! AF just turned up so now taking the pill for the start of all this...then onto the serious stuff! Eeek! Feeling excited, hopeful and scared all at the same time...I just hope the next month flies by...
> 
> Thinking of you all and sending positive vibes.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks for the kind words!!:hugs::hugs: 

Good luck with your IVF cycle!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I have a phone consultation tomorrow for my IVF & ICSI cycle, which I am hoping to start in November. It looks like we are both going to be starting the same journey. Fingers crossed we both get our BFP's!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: Mickellwife, I'm sorry you're going through this. I know how awful it is. Chatty is right, don't give up hope yet. I bled with both of my pregnancies - only one of them ended in MC. All you can do is wait it out with fingers crossed :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Wannabe, I'm sorry the appointment went badly. I will keep everything crossed that the next step will make your dreams come true.
> 
> Welcome want2bepreggo. I hope this thread will be helpful to you.
> 
> Wishing you all the best on your IVF journey Babyhopes! Sending lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hope you're well Chatty, time sure is flying!

Thanks for the kind words hun!!!:hugs::hugs: I responded to your post on my journal, so take a look at that when you get a chance!! I hope you have a good weekend!!:flower:


----------



## BabyHope2012

:hugs: Awww Wannabe, I have such high hopes for both of us, that we will get our BFPs!


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my IVF & ICSI phone cosultation early this morning and it went well. The Dr was running a little late but he was polite and called me back, He apologized for being late. He got stuck with a patient. 

So the DR gave me a 40% chance of success for the IVF & ICSI cycle and confirmed that I would be able to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November, so I am happy about that!!:thumbup: I have to start on 300 units of Gonadotropins on CD 21 of my current October cycle. 

I also spoke to billing and the girl was very nice and she is sending me a break down of the costs for the IVF & ICSI cycle and she is sending me detailed info about the medications I have to take with pricing information. I should be able to get a 15% military discount because my husband is army. 

I need to have all of my medications ordered by next Friday 10/26 so I have time to get everything ready for my November cycle!!! We are only paying for one IVF & ICSI cycle so I am praying it works the first time. But if it that doesn't work than hopefully I will have alot of embryos to freeze and we can move on to do a frozen embryo transfer which doesn't cost anything as long as we do it within one year of the IVF ICSI cycle. All I have to pay for is the monitoring fee and medications which the billing office lady said range about 200 to 300 dollars for a FET cycle, so it isn't to bad!! So please keep your fingers crossed that either the first IVF cycle is a success or that I have alot of eggs and healthy embryos to freeze so we get additional attempts without needing to start over from scratch again. DH & me can only afford to pay for one full cycle up front right now.

The DR said that for a women my age and based on my medical background I should make on average about 6 to 20 eggs for this first cycle!!! I really hope it is more on the higher side!!! :thumbup: The DR said they will normally transfer about 2 to 3 embryos but it will all depend on how healthy the embryos are. I am super excited but also terrified it won't work all at the same time because of the huge cost!! I think the odds are on my side for success though, or at least alot of frozen embryos for us to try another time or two if we need to!!! Please keep your fingers crossed and send me lots of good luck that this is ging to work for me and DH!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rdleela

mickellwife, I'm so sorry no one seems to be supporting you! That's what these forums are for, right?! Hope you are doing ok...

wannabe, you are so excited! Happy for you!

Best wishes out to everyone else!

AFM, we are 23 days post surgery! DH convinced me to do the deed yesterday, lol, I was so adamant he wait the full 4 weeks but we made it 3. The only comfort he gave me was that he said no pain at all, felt great, so I guess, ok, what can we do now? lol

We have our own scope so we'll probably scope soon, but I am not holding up any hope! Better to plan for NOTHING! And I love that I have my plan of IVF for July already in place. Makes it ok for their to be no sperm going forward, at least we tried!


----------



## mickellwife

UPDATE!!!

I did lose my baby. I had a heavy bleed on thursday. Went to A&E as i was in agony just to be told i was never pregnant and im just Having a period. He came to that conclusion because the test was negative!!!

I told him i had 14 positives and he just said our tests are very sensitive. I know i was pregnant. I did a digi when i got home from A&E and it said not pregnant.

My IC tests still have a faint line and i just wish they would go. I've been so up and down.

The bleed after losing it was very strange as it was heavy for 1 day and then i had 2 days of a very light red discharge just when i wiped.

I stopped bleeding today but in the last half hour, I've been getting a really sharp ov type pain really low down on the right :(

Wish i knew what that was


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry Mickellwife :hugs: :hugs: I can't offer advice as my MC was medically induced and not natural, but there is sure to be ladies in the MC forum who have been in the same situation. I'm sorry nobody is supporting you :hugs:

Rdleela, sending lots of :dust:

Super good luck with the IVF wannabe. I will scoot by your journal - there is normally so much written in it I have trouble keeping up :lol:


----------



## BabyHope2012

Wannabe thats fantastic news that you can start IVF/ICSI in November! I have everything crossed for you that your BFP is just around the corner!

rdleela it sounds like you have everything covered and its just a case of seeing what happens! How exciting...it is so difficult to wait the 4 weeks and I know lots of us haven't managed to abstain! (myself included!) Hoping the scoping goes well and your journey to that BFP is short and sweet :)

mickellwife I am so sorry that you are going through this. I was really hoping that it wasn't a MC :( I am thinking of you and I hope you can get some support to help you through this. :hugs:


----------



## want2bpreggo

wannabe, I think it is fun that we have similar names :winkwink: ...means we have similar dreams! Sounds like you have been through a lot. Thank you for sharing. Our last count was 8 million with 65% motility. I am going to have my first appt with the GYN on 11/9. I have a history of a swollen right tube that had scar tissue and adhesions found on a laparoscopic surgery. I have a feeling that I will most likely have to have a dye test to see if that side is open. Keep the faith! I appreciate your stories/experiences, you are an inspiration!


----------



## want2bpreggo

want2bpreggo said:


> wannabe, I think it is fun that we have similar names :winkwink: ...means we have similar dreams! Sounds like you have been through a lot. Thank you for sharing. Our last count was 8 million with 65% motility. I am going to have my first appt with the GYN on 11/9. I have a history of a swollen right tube that had scar tissue and adhesions found on a laparoscopic surgery. I have a feeling that I will most likely have to have a dye test to see if that side is open. Keep the faith! I appreciate your stories/experiences, you are an inspiration!

Oh and Good luck witrh your November cycle. I am lookign forward to hearing about your progress!


----------



## want2bpreggo

want2bpreggo said:


> wannabe, I think it is fun that we have similar names :winkwink: ...means we have similar dreams! Sounds like you have been through a lot. Thank you for sharing. Our last count was 8 million with 65% motility. I am going to have my first appt with the GYN on 11/9. I have a history of a swollen right tube that had scar tissue and adhesions found on a laparoscopic surgery. I have a feeling that I will most likely have to have a dye test to see if that side is open. Keep the faith! I appreciate your stories/experiences, you are an inspiration!

Oh and GOOD LUCK with your November cycle. I am looking forward to hearing about your progress!


----------



## want2bpreggo

mickellwife said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> I did lose my baby. I had a heavy bleed on thursday. Went to A&E as i was in agony just to be told i was never pregnant and im just Having a period. He came to that conclusion because the test was negative!!!
> 
> I told him i had 14 positives and he just said our tests are very sensitive. I know i was pregnant. I did a digi when i got home from A&E and it said not pregnant.
> 
> My IC tests still have a faint line and i just wish they would go. I've been so up and down.
> 
> The bleed after losing it was very strange as it was heavy for 1 day and then i had 2 days of a very light red discharge just when i wiped.
> 
> I stopped bleeding today but in the last half hour, I've been getting a really sharp ov type pain really low down on the right :(
> 
> Wish i knew what that was


mickellwife, I am sorry to hear about your loss. I am new here and trying to figure how all this works. My thoughts and prayers go out to you!


----------



## want2bpreggo

rdleela said:


> mickellwife, I'm so sorry no one seems to be supporting you! That's what these forums are for, right?! Hope you are doing ok...
> 
> wannabe, you are so excited! Happy for you!
> 
> Best wishes out to everyone else!
> 
> AFM, we are 23 days post surgery! DH convinced me to do the deed yesterday, lol, I was so adamant he wait the full 4 weeks but we made it 3. The only comfort he gave me was that he said no pain at all, felt great, so I guess, ok, what can we do now? lol
> 
> We have our own scope so we'll probably scope soon, but I am not holding up any hope! Better to plan for NOTHING! And I love that I have my plan of IVF for July already in place. Makes it ok for their to be no sperm going forward, at least we tried!

rdleela, congrats on the 3 weeks! That is all we made is post op as well :blush: All you can do now is have fun and hope for the best!


----------



## wannabeprego

mickellwife said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> I did lose my baby. I had a heavy bleed on thursday. Went to A&E as i was in agony just to be told i was never pregnant and im just Having a period. He came to that conclusion because the test was negative!!!
> 
> I told him i had 14 positives and he just said our tests are very sensitive. I know i was pregnant. I did a digi when i got home from A&E and it said not pregnant.
> 
> My IC tests still have a faint line and i just wish they would go. I've been so up and down.
> 
> The bleed after losing it was very strange as it was heavy for 1 day and then i had 2 days of a very light red discharge just when i wiped.
> 
> I stopped bleeding today but in the last half hour, I've been getting a really sharp ov type pain really low down on the right :(
> 
> Wish i knew what that was


:hugs::hugs:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Sorry-For-Your-Loss_zpsb86d6c64.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

want2bpreggo said:


> wannabe, I think it is fun that we have similar names :winkwink: ...means we have similar dreams! Sounds like you have been through a lot. Thank you for sharing. Our last count was 8 million with 65% motility. I am going to have my first appt with the GYN on 11/9. I have a history of a swollen right tube that had scar tissue and adhesions found on a laparoscopic surgery. I have a feeling that I will most likely have to have a dye test to see if that side is open. Keep the faith! I appreciate your stories/experiences, you are an inspiration!

Thanks hun!!!:hugs::flower:

Good luck with your dye test. I had the HSG dye test done and the dye didn't flow through my second tube. It flowed through the first one okay though. I had a lap surgery to check my second tube and a hysteroscopy to remove the polyp from my uterus. The dye flowed through my second tube but the DR thinks there may still be some kind of damage, which is similar to what you are describing, and my IUI got canceled because I was mainy ovulating on the side with the bad tube. 

They also found mild Endo which was removed during the surgery and scar tissue which also got removed as well. My worries are that over time the Endo and scar tissue ca return and affect my fertility. 

Good luck with your dye test!! I hope you get good results:hugs:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey there ladies!

Just thought I would send a quick update. Baby girl will be here in 9 days! We are having an amnio next Wednesday to verify lung maturity, then being induced on Friday! She will be 4 weeks early, since I have to have a CT to see how much my cancer has spread, they want her to come as early as safe for her to be okay. So plan is... if it hasn't spread much, then I will start chemo in 12 weeks. And if it has, then we will start chemo in 4 weeks. I'm really hoping it hasn't spread much. 12 weeks is going to be so important for breastfeeding and Bonding. But we will see! Ill be sure to post back a pic of my tiny bundle of joy!!! :) 

P.s. I think about and pray for all of you often!!!! 

Baby dust!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@TTC, Good luck with L&D. I hope it goes smoothly and that you have a happy and healthy baby.:flower: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that your cancer has not spread and that you will be on the road to recovery soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2bpreggo

Sorry to hear about the cancer as I am new. Wishing you and the baby the best of luck! I will send thoughts and prayers to you and your family :flower:


----------



## BabyHope2012

ttc, thanks for stopping by and giving us an update. I am hoping and praying that you have a safe delivery and that your health only gets better and you enjoy the early days of your precious newborn...sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

TTC - wow! Your pregnancy has flown by too! You're in my prayers, I have everything crossed that you'll get your 12 weeks before starting chemo hun. I really hope that the CT shows no change or better still, remission. 

Can't wait to see pictures of your VR miracle :). Lots of "mature lungs" vibes coming your way and that your baby girl is all set to arrive. The amnio itself is fine - nothing near as horrible as I'd expected, no worse than a blood test IMO. I had steroids to mature my daughters lungs at 30 weeks last time as I'd gone into preterm labour, labour was stopped and she arrived at 35+5, she was absolutely fine.


----------



## sapphire1

Gosh ttcpostvr, your pregnancy has flown by! I'm hoping for the very best outcome for you. Can't wait to see the little lady!

Hope you are well Chatty, not long for you now either!

Lots of :dust: to everyone else!


----------



## mandi2205

hiya everyone, just wanted to say thankyou for tis thread, it gives me and my OH hope, my fiance had a vasectomy reversal in may this year 2012, and had a sperm count ect in aug, we was told it was a little low but the mobility is great, i am going for tests in may if we dont get pg as i had an ectopic in 2008 so am worried that may be causing problems, anywyas thakyou again, great reading success stories xx


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Mandy! Welcome to the group, I have everything crossed that you'll get your BFP soon :D


----------



## mandi2205

thanx chatty not this month boohoo just got my AF :( think am gonna give it a miss trying now till after xmas x thanx though hun x


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Mandi. Sorry the witch got you :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: for the new year.


----------



## chattyB

Sorry the witch got you huni :(. Have faith, it will happen (lots of positive thoughts coming your way)!


----------



## mandi2205

thanx girls x


----------



## chattyB

It's been pretty quiet here recently! How are you all doing?

All is going well with us - 4 weeks left to go now, I can't believe how quickly it's gone by. I had my last scan yesterday and Fidget is weighing in at an impressive 6lb 4oz and bang on the 50th percentile. After everything we've been through to get this far ... "Average" and "normal" are music to our ears! Everything is set for our homebirth, pool and birth kit is here ready, house has been tidied and cleaned thoroughly (thanks nesting instinct!) two bathrooms have been replaced ... EPIC adventure. and everything is ready in his nursery. All I need now is my Xmas tree to go up, to pack my labour bag incase we need to go in to hospital .... and of course, the baby :D


----------



## sapphire1

Oh wow, so exciting Chatty :) It's absolutely flown by hasn't it!

Don't know if you've heard but 2 of the other VR wags have their bfps! :happydance: Won't say who in case they want to update themselves :)


----------



## mandi2205

Aww chatty thats great news that everything is going well, good luck with the labour and things , cant wait to hear you have had :baby:.
AFM had a show this morn 4-5 days b4 AF is due so think am gonna get the witch early :wacko: wont be too bothered as it will mean the pain in my boobs will subside OUCH :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty!! Wow, I can't believe you are so close to your due date already!!I hopeyou have a quick and easy L&D and that you have a happy and healthy baby!!:hugs::hugs:

@Mandi, i am so sorry that the :witch: is on her way!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, i am pregnant after a November IVF & ICSI cycle. I transfered 3 embryos (5 day embryos) and I have 3 frozen embryos for a frozen embryo transfer in case my DH & I want another baby in the future. I had HCG bloods done and at 4 weeks it was 203 and than at 4 weeks 2 days my HCG went up to 365 so my pregnancy is progressing good so far. I have my first ultrasound on 12/27/12 in the afternoon and I am excited to find out how many of my3 embryos are cooking. I am super happy and excited because after 3years of LTTC I didn't think this day would ever come!! :happydance::happydance: Wish me luck for my first appointment!!! I hope everyone is doing well and that everyone has a great weekend!! :flower:


----------



## mandi2205

:hugs::happydance: Wannabepreg thats fantastic news well done you , aww so happy for ya wishing you a lovely stress free 9 months x:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

mandi2205 said:


> :hugs::happydance: Wannabepreg thats fantastic news well done you , aww so happy for ya wishing you a lovely stress free 9 months x:hugs:

Thanks so much hun!!!:flower:


----------



## chattyB

Yay yay yay!!!! Wannabe! That's just THE BEST NEWS!! I could do cartwheels for you right now! Congratulations on your BFP huni - I'm gonna guess there's 2 cooking in there (2 boys).

Will be stalking for your US results on the 27th. How are you feeling? Thinking of you hun, I just knew you'd get your BFP :D

Sapphire - ok, put me out of my misery! Who has the other BFP??


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Yay yay yay!!!! Wannabe! That's just THE BEST NEWS!! I could do cartwheels for you right now! Congratulations on your BFP huni - I'm gonna guess there's 2 cooking in there (2 boys).
> 
> Will be stalking for your US results on the 27th. How are you feeling? Thinking of you hun, I just knew you'd get your BFP :D
> 
> Sapphire - ok, put me out of my misery! Who has the other BFP??

Thanks hun!!!! That is so sweet of you!!! :flower: I also saw that you wrote on my journal, and I will be updating on my journal with my ultrasound results on 12/27. :thumbup: I hope you are feeling well and that you had a great weekend!!:winkwink:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: well, some of you may not know me but I pop in from time to time and see how you're getting on, always here if you need me, but I have to post as I have just heard the best news! Could Christmas Day get any better? Congratulations wannabe on you beautiful bubbas!!! Fantastic news! I really am soooooo happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: well, some of you may not know me but I pop in from time to time and see how you're getting on, always here if you need me, but I have to post as I have just heard the best news! Could Christmas Day get any better? Congratulations wannabe on you beautiful bubbas!!! Fantastic news! I really am soooooo happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks so much hun!!! :flower: Merry Christmas to you too!!!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Christmas/Merry%20Christmas%20Graphics/xmaself1_clr.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

The other VR wag that is pregnant as well is on this thread... Check it out, I didn't want to give away her surprise so here is a link to a thread she is on. :winkwink:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...c-bfp-announcement-9month-term-thread-17.html


----------



## Rusty1

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted some advice really or views of others who may be in our situation. My husband had a vasectomy 11 years ago after having 2 children with a previous partner. He is now 35 and i am 31. We have been together for 5 years and had the vasectomy reversed 2 years ago by a urologist at the Chaucer Hospital in Kent. 2 sperm samples showed nothing so needless to say unfortunatley it was unsuccessful. After the rather harsh out patient appointment to discuss the results we are left wondering what to do now! The consultant didn't really guide us!! After reading blogs about micro surgery to have the reversal done again it seems the chances of it working are quite good, according to the 'Dawson's Clinic in Hartlepool'???? The original reversal took less than 1 hour and the conultant said it all went back together very easily. We know that ICSI is an option but the cost and the harsh regime is very daunting, we are going to the bridge clinic in london for an open day this month to look into it further. I already have a child who is 9 and i fell pregnant naturally and had an uncomplicated pregnancy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! xx


----------



## Shelley123

Waaaaaa haaaaaa. At last iv found the right group for me. Im 29, my partner is 40.
He had the V 10 years after the birth of his second daughter to his now ex wife. We would love a baby of our own, so are planning on the VR some time in the next month or so. Id love to be part of the group. Xx


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Rusty and Shelley :wave:

My DH had his reversal with Dr Dawson, and we now have a cheeky 2 year old :) If the original reversal wasn't done with the microsurgical method then its definitely worth getting a redo. Dr Dawson will be honest with you about your chances, you go for a consultation before the op.


----------



## justonexxx

Wannabe Im so so happy for u I've just popped onhere to see how u r all doing! :winkwink:
Live in hope I remember u how are you!

As for me Im due to start IVF anyday soon I won a free cycle of IVf at the Lister clinic in a prize draw! :happydance: xx
Thinking of u all.

Still of course hoping for a miracle naturally :winkwink:


----------



## chattyB

Hi Rusty and Shelley! Welcome to the group.

Sapphire, how are you huni? Settled back here in sunny Scotland I hope lol.

Justone - Woohoooo freebie!! Fingers crossed that your lucky IVF cycle brings your baby :D


AFM - that's me cooked! Officially due in 2 days (9th Jan) and starting to feel a little uncomfortable now. I've had an awesome pregnancy and have loved it ... but ready now to be holding my baby in my arms and sharing our special bond with the rest of the family. One way or another - ill be snuggling with Fidget within the next 14 days :D. Everything is all set for a homebirth and we're good to go!

I'll keep you all updated on progress and hope to introduce our groups latest VR Baby very soon.

Love and hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Justone, that's great news! Keeping everything crossed!

Wow Chatty, can't believe you're nearly due! Can't wait to see the new arrival :)

I am good thanks, so glad to be back up here! DH still doesn't want another baby so no more VR miracles for us!


----------



## justonexxx

Thanks ladies couldn't believ it when they phoned! :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chatty, Good luck with your L&D!! I hope it is quick and easy and that baby is born happy and healthy!!! :flower:

@Justone, that is so great that you won a free IVF cycle:happydance::happydance: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope it brings you your BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, I don't know if you remember me but I am a VR WAG! Even though we didn't get pregnant the old fashion way we did IVF and got pregnant on our FET cycle. We are expecting twins. We are on :cloud9: don't give up ladies!

Chatty I can't believe you are going to have your baby already! I'm so happy for you.

Sapphire your baby is so big! She's beautiful!


----------



## chattyB

Awwww Happybunny! That's amazing news huni! I'm so happy for you. It's great that after quite a while of no BFPs ... they have all come along at once (and in 2's lol)

AFM - 40+4 and can't wait to meet my wee man :). I've been pretty uncomfortable this evening with contractions starting through my lower back - pretty sure he's back to back right now and trying to turn before labour really starts. Been bouncing on the birthing ball and crawling about on hands and knees ... contemplating using my tens if it gets any worse. Not sure if this is "IT" but I'll let you all know :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck with L & D Chatty!!!! :flower:

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/SmileyGoodLuck.gif


----------



## Foxy8

Hi girls, I am 33, OH is 40. I have 2 kids from previous marriage and my OH has 3! They range from 4 yrs to 12 yrs. We want one between us now to join us all together as a proper family. OH had vasectomy about 7 yrs ago. We went for consultation at BMI Droitwich Spa and were told that we have around 75% chance of getting pregnant. It is a lot of money but we have decided to go for the op at the end of Jan and then just let fate decide..
I'll keep you posted on any news and will keep an eye on here for success stories to keep my spirits high..
...if its meant to be, it will be..:shrug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Foxy! 75% is a really good number.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Foxy, Good luck with the VR. I hope it is a success and that your OH gets lots of healthy :spermy:!!! :dust::dust::dust:

MY DH's vasectomy was 14 years old and when we reversed it it was successful and he had :spermy: even though his count was low. :thumbup:


----------



## chattyB

Wow! Where has the past month gone??

I'd meant to pop back on and update you sooner but life has been manic! 

Thomas James arrived on the 14th January at 13.31 weighing in at 8lb 2oz. His birth was everything I'd hoped for and planned - he was born in the birthing pool in my living room after a very easy 5hr labour. I used my homeopathy, aromatherapy, tens and had a whiff of entonox through transition - I can't recall being in pain at anytime (thanks to the natal hypnotherapy!) and just feelings of intense pressure. 

I'm so in love :)


----------



## sapphire1

Hi Chatty :) Hope you and gorgeous Thomas are well!


----------



## wannabeprego

chattyB said:


> Wow! Where has the past month gone??
> 
> I'd meant to pop back on and update you sooner but life has been manic!
> 
> Thomas James arrived on the 14th January at 13.31 weighing in at 8lb 2oz. His birth was everything I'd hoped for and planned - he was born in the birthing pool in my living room after a very easy 5hr labour. I used my homeopathy, aromatherapy, tens and had a whiff of entonox through transition - I can't recall being in pain at anytime (thanks to the natal hypnotherapy!) and just feelings of intense pressure.
> 
> I'm so in love :)

Congrats on the birth of your son Chatty!!! :happydance::happydance:


https://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy228/jade95_2010/Compliments/Congratulations/baby_congrats.gif

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x401/martina_thomas87/congratulations_baby_boy.gif


----------



## rdleela

Hi, ladies, hope all is well! It's been a long time since I've posted, but need to update and give anyone dealing with a tough surgery some hope!

Recap: DH had a hernia repair and undescendent testicle surgery at a very early age (newborn hernia and about 2 or 3 yrs old for the other one). Due to these surgeries, his left testicle never formed, and his right testicle only partially formed. He had a TON of scarring down there, and thus, had zero sperm in ejaculate.

September 28th, 2012, DH had a surgery to by-pass the blockage (the most complicated vasectomy reversal surgery, the Vasoepididymostomy). The surgeon at that time found all the scarring and we learned about his poor testicles. The surgeon said the surgery was VERY difficult, and that it was a 50/50 shot on whether the surgery would be successful. He did find live sperm at surgery time.

Early December 2012, 2 months post-op, SA results = zero sperm.

Yesterday, we had an appointment with our fertility clinic to say "let's do IVF". The Dr. informed us that we would have to travel to Toronto (we live in Alberta) to do IVF, as no one in Alberta does the surgery my DH needs to extract sperm (I think it's a tough surgery for DH as he's already had two surgeries in 2012 down there). So that was kind of a blow, the added travel costs. But you do what you have to, right? Anyways, the Dr. said, "we should do another SA b/c it's been 3 months since your last one, and even if we find only 10 sperm, we'll freeze them, and elimate the TESE so that you guys can do IVF here locally!" We totally agreed, so hubby did an SA this morning at the fertility clinic, AND OMG he had 600,000 sperm show up!!! 30% motility! We COULD NOT believe it!

We are EXACTLY 5 months post-op, and we are hoping that over the next few months, with some follow-up SA's, that we see some progression! (The surgeon emailed me back after I told him our good news, and said it is possible to see progression on count and motility up to a year post-op.)

At the very least, IVF costs will be lower, but MAYBE we could do IUI's if we get the sperm count up!

So ladies, there is TOTALLY hope; we had the most difficult surgery with the most difficult outcome, and we now have sperm in ejaculate!!!!

Please PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## wannabeprego

@rdleela, Congrats on your DH's increase in his :spermy: count and motility!!! Good luck with any upcoming fertility treatments that you decide to do!!! :dust::dust: I hope you have a lovely weekend. :flower:


----------



## rachy28

Ive been lurking for quite some time now and thought it was time to start sharing our journey.
My dh had a vasectomy in 2009 on advice from my cardiologist (i have hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, icd), after he had the V we looked further into my condition and discovered this 'advice' should have never been given. At first we just shrugged it of as we already have 2 gorgeous children but last August, dh got very broody and told me he wanted a vr. And so the saving began! We had our consult a few days ago and booked his vr in for the 19th April!

He told us our chances of success are 85-90% which is great. So in approx 10 weeks we can finally start TTC the final addition to our family. I will keep u updated!

Thanks!


----------



## Bobby101

Hi guys, I am new to this site. Well when I say new I have actually been stalking this thread since my partner had his VR in July 2012! 

I am 30 & my partner is 45 he has 2 teenage children from previous relationship. About 12/13 years ago he has his V! We were full of disappointment to be told our chances are very slim but we had to go ahead with it anyway, as if u dont try u will never know!! I am please to say I have had 2 faint BFP in the last 2 days. 12DPO & 13DPO! I honestly can't believe it so keep wanting to POAS just to check!

I had hangover symptoms since 9DPO & yesterday I was so poorly I knew something was up so I did a test & it was BFP! My partner is still convinced I just have a virus but that's 2 test & 2 BFP!


----------



## Jojolouise

Hi I'm new and would love to join you girls, I'm 32 hubby is 32 and we have been together 17 years, we have 4 beautiful children together. 
When I was pregnant with my last hubby had a vasectomy, but soon after we regretted it. 
We always said we would get it reversed if we had the money. 
Anyway that time came and hubby had a VR Wednesday just gone, by Duncan Harris at BMI Nottingham. 
The op went ok and Dr Harris was happy with how it went and said after 2 weeks "to just get on it" :winkwink:lol. 
Hubby is still swollen and bruised but it is reducing day by day.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi ladies Some may remember my journey others may be new.. Just wanted to give all you lovely ladies hope and say my DH had the vas rev 3/4 yrs after original snip (just before we met) i had 2 children from previous and he had 3 from previous but i longed for us to have a child together,
Any way Oct 2010 he had his op at the Spire in worcester uk and 9 weeks later i was pregnant with Our Son Ashton who is now 17mth (almost 18mths)

Never give up hope!! 

One day it will happen. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







. (1).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









my booboo.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jojolouise

I was wondering what the recovery was like after VR?
My hubby is at 9 days after VR, he still has a little pain (not much mostly when getting up from sitting) and most of the brusing has gone, but his right side is still swollen and quite high up, his left is back to normol.
Just wondering what other hubby's/partners experience if recovery was?


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hello ladies, 
It has been a while since I posted and thought I would give any update. For those of you that don't know my story, here is a brief summary. Hubby had 2 kids with ex and decided he would have a V. 4 years later, I came in the picture, never being a Mommy before, I wanted to have that experience. So, 6 years post V... he had the reversal.. without anesthesia at a cheap doc in the box in Oklahoma for $1500... who was INCREDIBLE (Dr. WIlson)! That was March 7th of 2011. Sept 2012 I was diagnosed with Non-hodgkins lymphoma. dec 2011 began treatments. Jan 2013 BFP, miscarried at 6 weeks. Told in March I needed different cancer treatments that would be harmful to my fertility. oncologist set up an appt for IVF consult the following week. that Thursday morning, I took a test at about 4 am, (gotta have that first morning urine! ) and it was negative. well, so I thought... I looked really hard at that test a couple of hours later and saw what almost looked like a line, with one eye squinted in the sunlight. stared at that test, all the way to to the infertility specialists office. made arrangements to begin IVF that month. got home, took another test, just to see if anything would show up. IT DID! March 2013, another BFP!!! i took tests everyday for 19 days straight to watch that line get darker and darker. (thanks to early-pregnancy-test.net for the cheap tests that worked great) I waited for treatments. Had my baby girl 4 weeks early (she was absolutely PERFECT), to test for growth of cancer, and luckily my immune system suppressed growth during my entire pregnancy. I got to breast fed for 4 months, stored up as much milk as I could, and started treatments last Monday. Kizely Eleizabeth Jo is my little inspiration and such a miracle baby. God is so good! I will have treatments through June and we will start trying again for another baby at the beginning of next year!
 



Attached Files:







557660_10150886629397027_897689850_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









2 14 2013 464.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









8 weeks 1 day old.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









newborn to 4 month comparison.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## abbyarf

Hello everyone! I am new to this board but happy to have found you all. I am 32 and DH is 41. He has two children from a previous marriage, and we have two children together. We've been together for 11 yrs, married for 7 1/2. He had a V after our daughter was born in August 2009 but we decided we were not done with our family yet and he had it reversed February 25. His doctor asked us to wait 3 wks to BD but we waited 2 wks and 2 days since I knew I was about to ovulate (I get mittelschmiertz pain both before and after I ovulate and lots of EWCM and confirmed with OPKs). I'm only 1 DPO but wondering if it's possible to get a BFP on the first cycle of trying. I would love to read others' stories and get more insight into the TTC after VR adventure!! BTW the doctor said after the surgery that he saw a lot of sperm on the left side but fewer on the right, and that the fluid was mostly clear but slightly cloudy.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Abby. It is absolutely possible... if I we're you (if you live in usa) visit early-pregnancy-tests.net and order a crap ton of cheap pregnancy tests. It is worth it! You can start testing at 9 dpo and not feel guilty cuz u are spending a ton of money (they are only like $.20 a test if I remember right) THEN after you get your bfp you can test daily and watch line get darker with remaining tests! I did this with all of my remaining tests (19 days worth!) You can also order a home semen analysis kit here. Took some convincing for my husband... but it is one of the best memories we have... focusing that tiny microscope it comes with and seeing all of that life and that the VR worked!) His lab semen analysis were spot on with my home results a month later! We were too anxious to wait and it was more than worth the cost! Also, buy hpt's in bulk! If you end up not needing them all... a ttc friend will crap herself with a gift like that... everyone loves my ttc kits with cheap opt and hpts!!!! :) hang in there. Try not to get discouraged! (We could only wait 2 weeks too!) ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ttcpostvr, I can't believe you had your baby she's beautiful. It feels like it was just yesterday when you got pregnant. Congratulations!

I wish you the best ladies. I found a lot of support from this thread.


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl TTC!! She is gorgeous!! :flower: I am so glad to hear that you and your baby girl are doing so well!! :thumbup:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii34/marceotorres1585/Baby%20Congratulations/19-2.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j40/amynicole213/Baby%20Blinkies/CongratsBabyGirlFeet.gif


----------



## live_in_hope

Hello lovely ladies!! :wave:

How are you all doing? :thumbup:

For those who dont know me, i started this group a few years ago when I was TTC my 1st. my hubby had his vasectomy reversal 8 years after his original vasectomy. the. Went well but the 3m SA test wasn't good news. He only had 1million/per ml and only 4% of that 1million were swimming. I refused to let it get us down and kelt telling myself that 4% of 1million was LOADS considering that it only takes one...what I didn't know was that I was already pregnant when i got those results :happydance: so it had taken us less than 3months!

My beautiful Emily is 18months now (where has that gone!?) and i am off my pill. We are NTNP but because I got so tuned into my body with knowing what Ov signs to look for etc, i know exactly when im ovulating etc so there'll be no surprise if i was to fall pregnant again. So this is officially my 1st month trying and i am somewhere in the 2WW, about 5dpo but cant be too sure as i didnt temp, went solely off my CM and Ov pains.

Im so pleased to see so many of you still using this thread, im so pleased its continued to provide help and support to many others! :flowers: xxxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Live, Good luck and lots of baby dust to you with TTC #2!! :dust::dust:

When is your official testing date? 

I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend. :flower:


----------



## rdleela

live_in_hope, that's awesome to know that you guys got preggo naturally with that low of sperm count! We are hoping for the same, DH had 600,000 with 30% motility at 5 months post-op...we're getting another SA in May, we'll see if it progresses, hoping to TTC naturally at the end of June (have to take a break right now)

Since you are back TTC, have you gotten hubby an SA just to see, or even considered it?

Good luck this TWW!


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> @Live, Good luck and lots of baby dust to you with TTC #2!! :dust::dust:
> 
> When is your official testing date?
> 
> I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend. :flower:

hey! :wave: how are youand your bubbas doing? Congratulations again! I knew it'd happen for you! :happydance:
Thank you for your baby dust! :flower: i think Im going to test Wednesday but im really not sure if thats too early as we werent actually trying. I dont think i am but you get that excitement of possibility and it just runs away with you doesnt it? :winkwink: i guess i'll know if I get a visit from AF...... Xx



rdleela said:


> live_in_hope, that's awesome to know that you guys got preggo naturally with that low of sperm count! We are hoping for the same, DH had 600,000 with 30% motility at 5 months post-op...we're getting another SA in May, we'll see if it progresses, hoping to TTC naturally at the end of June (have to take a break right now)
> 
> Since you are back TTC, have you gotten hubby an SA just to see, or even considered it?
> 
> Good luck this TWW!

Hey, thanks hunny ill be keeping you all posted! :thumbup: that seems a good SA, i know motility is the one to look at. You could have trillions of sperm but its the ones that are swimming in the right direction that count. 30% is good! It's funny coz I only said to hubby today that i wondered how many his count would be now, just out of interest? But we wont go for another. Our surgeon did tell us that it reaches its max after a year so a year post op is your final count im guessing. Be interesting to see what your Hubbys is in May?
Bet your counting down the days for June to come?:happydance::happydance:xxx


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: girls

Hi to all the newbies, good luck in your journeys!

Congratulations ttcpostvr, what a beautiful baby! So lovely to hear an update :D

Good luck live_in_hope, would be lovely to see a 2nd VR baby from this thread!

Wannabe and HappyBunny, hope both you twin mamas are doing well!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Live, The twins are doing good. I had my level 2 ultrasound gender reveal about a week ago and Baby A is a girl and Baby B is a boy. Both babies look great and are healthy.:thumbup: The only problem is that when they measured my cervix it was measuring short. The DR. put me on vaginal progesterone which is supposed to help and I have to get a check of my cervix done tomorrow morning so I am hoping it is maintaining it's thickness or that it has gotten longer. It is scary because it can cause pre term labor, so please keep your fingers crossed for me that my cervix improves. 

@Sapphire, thanks for the well wishes. I hope that you are doing well and that you have a great week!! :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> @Live, The twins are doing good. I had my level 2 ultrasound gender reveal about a week ago and Baby A is a girl and Baby B is a boy. Both babies look great and are healthy.:thumbup: The only problem is that when they measured my cervix it was measuring short. The DR. put me on vaginal progesterone which is supposed to help and I have to get a check of my cervix done tomorrow morning so I am hoping it is maintaining it's thickness or that it has gotten longer. It is scary because it can cause pre term labor, so please keep your fingers crossed for me that my cervix improves.
> 
> @Sapphire, thanks for the well wishes. I hope that you are doing well and that you have a great week!! :flower:

awww how lovely, a girl and a boy! :happydance: have you any idea on names yet? Ill keep everything crossed for you that you get good news on your cervix 2moro! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hey V.. did u test? Sending u loads of baby dust &#9829;


----------



## live_in_hope

AF came this morning :nope: but its ok coz now i start my first month officially TTC :happydance: xx thanks hun xx


----------



## rdleela

live_in_hope, oh, yes, we are patiently waiting for the end of June! Can't wait to see if hubby's SA improves or not in May...I was in shock that we got anything at all 5 months out! Good luck on your first official cycle back!


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> AF came this morning :nope: but its ok coz now i start my first month officially TTC :happydance: xx thanks hun xx

Sorry the :witch: got you!!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

rdleela said:


> live_in_hope, oh, yes, we are patiently waiting for the end of June! Can't wait to see if hubby's SA improves or not in May...I was in shock that we got anything at all 5 months out! Good luck on your first official cycle back!

Im almost positive that it would improve :thumbup:. The surgeon i had explained it quite well, something about sending messages to the brain. Something like the sperm that the body used to produce had nowhere to go before so they got sent back so the brain told the body to stop producing as much, now the path has been 're-opened' and some are getting through the brain now tells the body to produce more and more, and this takes time. It made loads of sense when he told me.:shrug: We were offered another test 3months after our 1st one but as i was pregnant we didnt feel the need to go but I must admit, im quite curious to see the difference now. Xx


----------



## rdleela

live_in_hope said:


> Im almost positive that it would improve :thumbup:. The surgeon i had explained it quite well, something about sending messages to the brain. Something like the sperm that the body used to produce had nowhere to go before so they got sent back so the brain told the body to stop producing as much, now the path has been 're-opened' and some are getting through the brain now tells the body to produce more and more, and this takes time. It made loads of sense when he told me.:shrug: We were offered another test 3months after our 1st one but as i was pregnant we didnt feel the need to go but I must admit, im quite curious to see the difference now. Xx

That is SUPER explanation! My DH had this scarring issue for years, though, since he had surgeries that created this scarring as a child, and he's almost 38 now - his sperm was being produced and being re-absorbed for YEARS AND YEARS! Will be interesting to see how this all pans out...thanks for this explanation!


----------



## live_in_hope

rdleela said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Im almost positive that it would improve :thumbup:. The surgeon i had explained it quite well, something about sending messages to the brain. Something like the sperm that the body used to produce had nowhere to go before so they got sent back so the brain told the body to stop producing as much, now the path has been 're-opened' and some are getting through the brain now tells the body to produce more and more, and this takes time. It made loads of sense when he told me.:shrug: We were offered another test 3months after our 1st one but as i was pregnant we didnt feel the need to go but I must admit, im quite curious to see the difference now. Xx
> 
> That is SUPER explanation! My DH had this scarring issue for years, though, since he had surgeries that created this scarring as a child, and he's almost 38 now - his sperm was being produced and being re-absorbed for YEARS AND YEARS! Will be interesting to see how this all pans out...thanks for this explanation!Click to expand...

thats ok :thumbup: my hubby had scaring too, from an op ahout 5years before the reversal. The surgeon thought he'd only be able to re-attach one side but he managed both. :thumbup:


----------



## chattyB

Fingers crossed for you Live-in-hope! 

Wannabe - yay! One of each!! Praying that your cervix behaves and doesn't shorten further! 

AFM - Thomas is 12 weeks today! Where does the time go??!! It took 11 months post VR to fall pregnant with him. Hubby had a 13yr old vasectomy reversed, he also had scarring from a bilateral hydrocele operation in his 20's. Hubby was 45 when we conceived Thomas. We decided against having SAs as it would've been one more thing to obsess about so I can't comment about our numbers etc. Don't give up! VR worked for us with an older vasectomy and scarring from previous surgery :)


----------



## rachy28

DH's reversal is in 10 days time :happydance: im excited and nervous at the same time. Really hoping we're a success story as many others are!

I put dh on wellman conception about 4 weeks ago so im hoping they will help. I feel like im in a 2ww. Anyway, just wanna know when we can start :sex: after vr, i dont want to push dh but as i begin my new cycle the day he has his op i would be ovulating exactly 2 weeks post op, would that be too soon? Im just thinking why waste an egg??? :winkwink:


----------



## sapphire1

Rachy, our surgeon recommended we wait 4 weeks post op before dtd, to give the tubes time to heal properly. Personally, I would wait til your next cycle, but I can understand your impatience :lol: We started ttc 4 months post op for various reasons, but we conceived the first month of trying! DH was on supplements all that time.

Chatty, can't believe how quickly time is flying!


----------



## rachy28

We'll probably wait till next cycle, i imagine dh will be nervous the first time post op. Im only on a 26 day cycle so its not really that long to wait, im just as you say impatient. Im hoping that with 3 yrs 8 months post vasectomy the odds are in our favour :shrug:

I wish he wasn't so laid back, i feel like im feeling all the emotions he should be feeling :dohh:


----------



## sapphire1

I know that feeling well! I was terrified, DH was uber laid back. The odds are definitely in your favour. My DH's op was 6 years post V, he only had one side done, and it was still successful :)


----------



## rachy28

Our consultant said over 90% success for us but i think thats just patency, not pregnancy, obviously id like to know pregnancy rates. We havent gone for any of these well known surgeons like dr dawson or mr harriss, We opted for a Spire hospital local to us in Washington mainly for cost and ease for travelling to and from home.

To be honest i didnt know a thing about vr til dh told me he wanted one, this is definately one thing i can blame him for :haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

live_in_hope said:


> Hello lovely ladies!! :wave:
> 
> How are you all doing? :thumbup:
> 
> For those who dont know me, i started this group a few years ago when I was TTC my 1st. my hubby had his vasectomy reversal 8 years after his original vasectomy. the. Went well but the 3m SA test wasn't good news. He only had 1million/per ml and only 4% of that 1million were swimming. I refused to let it get us down and kelt telling myself that 4% of 1million was LOADS considering that it only takes one...what I didn't know was that I was already pregnant when i got those results :happydance: so it had taken us less than 3months!
> 
> My beautiful Emily is 18months now (where has that gone!?) and i am off my pill. We are NTNP but because I got so tuned into my body with knowing what Ov signs to look for etc, i know exactly when im ovulating etc so there'll be no surprise if i was to fall pregnant again. So this is officially my 1st month trying and i am somewhere in the 2WW, about 5dpo but cant be too sure as i didnt temp, went solely off my CM and Ov pains.
> 
> Im so pleased to see so many of you still using this thread, im so pleased its continued to provide help and support to many others! :flowers: xxxxxx

Welcome back!! Yay for second :baby:! Emily is beautiful and so big.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chattyB said:


> Fingers crossed for you Live-in-hope!
> 
> Wannabe - yay! One of each!! Praying that your cervix behaves and doesn't shorten further!
> 
> AFM - Thomas is 12 weeks today! Where does the time go??!! It took 11 months post VR to fall pregnant with him. Hubby had a 13yr old vasectomy reversed, he also had scarring from a bilateral hydrocele operation in his 20's. Hubby was 45 when we conceived Thomas. We decided against having SAs as it would've been one more thing to obsess about so I can't comment about our numbers etc. Don't give up! VR worked for us with an older vasectomy and scarring from previous surgery :)

Chatty time has flown by! I can't believe your baby is 12 weeks! :happydance:He is so adorable!


----------



## live_in_hope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!! :wave:
> 
> How are you all doing? :thumbup:
> 
> For those who dont know me, i started this group a few years ago when I was TTC my 1st. my hubby had his vasectomy reversal 8 years after his original vasectomy. the. Went well but the 3m SA test wasn't good news. He only had 1million/per ml and only 4% of that 1million were swimming. I refused to let it get us down and kelt telling myself that 4% of 1million was LOADS considering that it only takes one...what I didn't know was that I was already pregnant when i got those results :happydance: so it had taken us less than 3months!
> 
> My beautiful Emily is 18months now (where has that gone!?) and i am off my pill. We are NTNP but because I got so tuned into my body with knowing what Ov signs to look for etc, i know exactly when im ovulating etc so there'll be no surprise if i was to fall pregnant again. So this is officially my 1st month trying and i am somewhere in the 2WW, about 5dpo but cant be too sure as i didnt temp, went solely off my CM and Ov pains.
> 
> Im so pleased to see so many of you still using this thread, im so pleased its continued to provide help and support to many others! :flowers: xxxxxx
> 
> Welcome back!! Yay for second :baby:! Emily is beautiful and so big.Click to expand...

Thanks for the lovely welcome back ladies!! It's great to be back! :happydance:
I've started a brand spanking new TTC Journal if you want to drop in (see signature) lol.
I must do a proper update on Ems parenting journal, it's been a while :blush:

Congrats on your pregnancy!! :happydance: just over half way now! How has it been? xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

live_in_hope said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!! :wave:
> 
> How are you all doing? :thumbup:
> 
> For those who dont know me, i started this group a few years ago when I was TTC my 1st. my hubby had his vasectomy reversal 8 years after his original vasectomy. the. Went well but the 3m SA test wasn't good news. He only had 1million/per ml and only 4% of that 1million were swimming. I refused to let it get us down and kelt telling myself that 4% of 1million was LOADS considering that it only takes one...what I didn't know was that I was already pregnant when i got those results :happydance: so it had taken us less than 3months!
> 
> My beautiful Emily is 18months now (where has that gone!?) and i am off my pill. We are NTNP but because I got so tuned into my body with knowing what Ov signs to look for etc, i know exactly when im ovulating etc so there'll be no surprise if i was to fall pregnant again. So this is officially my 1st month trying and i am somewhere in the 2WW, about 5dpo but cant be too sure as i didnt temp, went solely off my CM and Ov pains.
> 
> Im so pleased to see so many of you still using this thread, im so pleased its continued to provide help and support to many others! :flowers: xxxxxx
> 
> Welcome back!! Yay for second :baby:! Emily is beautiful and so big.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the lovely welcome back ladies!! It's great to be back! :happydance:
> I've started a brand spanking new TTC Journal if you want to drop in (see signature) lol.
> I must do a proper update on Ems parenting journal, it's been a while :blush:
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy!! :happydance: just over half way now! How has it been? xxClick to expand...

It has been interesting! I was on bed rest for 3 months due to a hematoma. I'm better now enjoying my pregnancy. We were able to conceive via IVF. We still have 10 frosties for any future, but I think we might be done after these. Other than that everything is well. I'll check out your journal!


----------



## live_in_hope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!! :wave:
> 
> How are you all doing? :thumbup:
> 
> For those who dont know me, i started this group a few years ago when I was TTC my 1st. my hubby had his vasectomy reversal 8 years after his original vasectomy. the. Went well but the 3m SA test wasn't good news. He only had 1million/per ml and only 4% of that 1million were swimming. I refused to let it get us down and kelt telling myself that 4% of 1million was LOADS considering that it only takes one...what I didn't know was that I was already pregnant when i got those results :happydance: so it had taken us less than 3months!
> 
> My beautiful Emily is 18months now (where has that gone!?) and i am off my pill. We are NTNP but because I got so tuned into my body with knowing what Ov signs to look for etc, i know exactly when im ovulating etc so there'll be no surprise if i was to fall pregnant again. So this is officially my 1st month trying and i am somewhere in the 2WW, about 5dpo but cant be too sure as i didnt temp, went solely off my CM and Ov pains.
> 
> Im so pleased to see so many of you still using this thread, im so pleased its continued to provide help and support to many others! :flowers: xxxxxx
> 
> Welcome back!! Yay for second :baby:! Emily is beautiful and so big.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the lovely welcome back ladies!! It's great to be back! :happydance:
> I've started a brand spanking new TTC Journal if you want to drop in (see signature) lol.
> I must do a proper update on Ems parenting journal, it's been a while :blush:
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy!! :happydance: just over half way now! How has it been? xxClick to expand...
> 
> It has been interesting! I was on bed rest for 3 months due to a hematoma. I'm better now enjoying my pregnancy. We were able to conceive via IVF. We still have 10 frosties for any future, but I think we might be done after these. Other than that everything is well. I'll check out your journal!Click to expand...

oh my goodness really!? That must have been so scary! :shock: im so glad everything is better now and you're enjoying your pregnancy!:happydance: oh wow,10more ay! Thats lovely that you've got them, do they have an expiry date? I mean, do you have to use them within a certain time or is it a case of once they're frozen, they're there for as long as you want?


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave:

How are you all doing? Im still on my first cycle TTC no.2, just wainting to OV now so we can get this show on the road :winkwink: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@live, Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle. I hope you can get in lots of :sex: during your OV window. :dust::dust:

AFM, My next Level 2 ultrasound is on Tuesday 04/23 so I am hoping that everything will continue to look great with the twins, They also will check my cervix so I hope that it is remaining the same or that it has increased. Hopefully the progesterone has been working it's magic and I can keep the twins cooking a lot longer. Wish me luck!!


----------



## rdleela

I'm on Cycle # 7 after VE surgery, waiting for AF to get me anytime tmrw through Sunday...Good luck on cycle # 2!

G/L wannabeprego!!


----------



## wannabeprego

rdleela said:


> I'm on Cycle # 7 after VE surgery, waiting for AF to get me anytime tmrw through Sunday...Good luck on cycle # 2!
> 
> G/L wannabeprego!!

Thanks for the well wishes hun!!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you too!! 
I hope that the :witch: stays away!! :dust::dust:


----------



## rachy28

Its done :happydance: dh had his reversal yesterday and our consultant seemed rather pleased with his handywork. Turned out dh had no gap in one side and only a small gap in the other so he attached both sides, he checked the fluid from both sides under a microscope during surgery and told us "there are loads of live sperm present on both sides". 

And so the healing process begins...dh is playing the pain down but i know he's hurting, although he keeps telling me the jewels arent as bruised as he expected but they definitely look a bit perky!

Dh has his SA on the 26th june so hopefully everything goes as well as his op between now and then ;)


----------



## ababytogether

Wow, congrats to you all on Births and pregnancies

I haven't been on here for ages

I still haven't managed to get pregnant so we have been referred to IUI

Not sure on OH sperm count as was last done in April 2012

He has got low morph and motility but am hoping it will still be ok

Will keep you updated but think it takes a while to get the ball rolling so to speak, even though we have to go private!!


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Its done :happydance: dh had his reversal yesterday and our consultant seemed rather pleased with his handywork. Turned out dh had no gap in one side and only a small gap in the other so he attached both sides, he checked the fluid from both sides under a microscope during surgery and told us "there are loads of live sperm present on both sides".
> 
> And so the healing process begins...dh is playing the pain down but i know he's hurting, although he keeps telling me the jewels arent as bruised as he expected but they definitely look a bit perky!
> 
> Dh has his SA on the 26th june so hopefully everything goes as well as his op between now and then ;)


Hey! :wave:

Yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on the VR!! Its amazing how they do such work on such a small scale isnt it!? I hope the bruising continues to stay down. My DHs looked awful! :shock: he had an op afew years before his VR so there was scar tissue there and it meant the surgeon had to work anit harder to get it re-attached. His whole 'area' was literally black! Then went purple/red but we still managed :sex: 13 days later which i was so shocked about when he suggested we do it! :shock: good luck with the rest of the healing and with the SA! Whatever the result, remember one thing. So long as you have at least 1 :spermy: and its swimming, then you are good to go! It only takes one! We were lucky enough to conceive after a very low 1million sperm with only 4% swimming and it only took 3months :thumbup: wishing you all the bst of luck! Enjoy the journey, its amazing! :happydance::happydance:



ababytogether said:


> Wow, congrats to you all on Births and pregnancies
> 
> I haven't been on here for ages
> 
> I still haven't managed to get pregnant so we have been referred to IUI
> 
> Not sure on OH sperm count as was last done in April 2012
> 
> He has got low morph and motility but am hoping it will still be ok
> 
> Will keep you updated but think it takes a while to get the ball rolling so to speak, even though we have to go private!!

Hey hunny! :wave:

Good to hear from you! Im back as of afew weeks TTC no.2....
I hoe its not too long to get the ball rolling on the IUI. When you were TTC did you try temping and testing for ovulation etc? If not, i highly recommend it! :thumbup: everythings worth a go ay?:thumbup:

Keep us posted hunny xx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi

Thanks

I have never temp'd or tested! I wanted it to be as stress free as possible, and dtd when we wanted and not have to do it if you know what I mean! But I will probably go down that route whilst waiting for the consultant to come back to us

DH is on Fertilaid and that increased his sperm rates loads so will keep him on it this time....we kind of tried stopped tried something else etc, the dtr said that on his results it is highly unlikely I would get pregnant naturally :nope:

So...fingers crossed

Good luck on your TTC #2


----------



## live_in_hope

I can totally see what you mean and thats exactly what I thought it would be like. I only started doing it to montior my cycles. (I didnt wAnt hubby to go through the VR to find out that I wasnt ovulating or something! :shock:) but as it happened, it was really fun! :thumbup: wasnt stressful at all! But if I was doing it for a long period of time then maybe, but I was actually looking forward to doing it again with TTC no.2. :blush: :haha:
Im surprised the Dr said that about DHs SA results! :growlmad: thats not fair, it only takes one :spermy: did you see my previous post, what I said to Rachy28 about my hubbys SA result...that was very low! Xx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi

Yeh I saw when you got pregnant I was on the forum at the same time as you announced, it gives me hope

I will test to see if I'm ovulating, I'm pretty regular every 26-28 days but I know that doesn't mean I'm ovulating!

I've got the cheapy Internet sticks to check for ovulation so will give that a whirl

Thanks Hun
Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

yes I remember too! :flower:

Yes def give them a whirl. Start around day 10, dont use first morning urine, they reckon between 10-8pm is best and after you havnt had a drink for about 2hours so its concentrated. Looking at your CM is a good indicator too, as soon as it goes watery/clear/ like egg white, get busy! :winkwink:


----------



## ababytogether

Thanks

I get lots of increased cm when I think I'm ovulating but as I don't monitor I can't guarantee....

Xx


----------



## rachy28

live_in_hope said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> Its done :happydance: dh had his reversal yesterday and our consultant seemed rather pleased with his handywork. Turned out dh had no gap in one side and only a small gap in the other so he attached both sides, he checked the fluid from both sides under a microscope during surgery and told us "there are loads of live sperm present on both sides".
> 
> And so the healing process begins...dh is playing the pain down but i know he's hurting, although he keeps telling me the jewels arent as bruised as he expected but they definitely look a bit perky!
> 
> Dh has his SA on the 26th june so hopefully everything goes as well as his op between now and then ;)
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave:
> 
> Yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on the VR!! Its amazing how they do such work on such a small scale isnt it!? I hope the bruising continues to stay down. My DHs looked awful! :shock: he had an op afew years before his VR so there was scar tissue there and it meant the surgeon had to work anit harder to get it re-attached. His whole 'area' was literally black! Then went purple/red but we still managed :sex: 13 days later which i was so shocked about when he suggested we do it! :shock: good luck with the rest of the healing and with the SA! Whatever the result, remember one thing. So long as you have at least 1 :spermy: and its swimming, then you are good to go! It only takes one! We were lucky enough to conceive after a very low 1million sperm with only 4% swimming and it only took 3months :thumbup: wishing you all the bst of luck! Enjoy the journey, its amazing! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 13 days...our surgeon told us to wait 3-4 weeks, dunno if we (i mean me :) ) can wait that long though, i would be due to ovulate on the 13th day so i can always gently persuade dh.
> 
> Its been a few days since vr and he still says it looks nothing compared to the way it was with the original vasectomy, his new 'bow leg' walk tells me its more painful than he's letting on though!
> 
> I have exactly 26 day cycles everytime, ewcm and ovulation pain so im thinking charting might just be a waste of time or make me too obsessed with ttc. i dont know to be honest...might just give it a go :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## rdleela

Hey, ladies, got another SA done today, 7 months post-op, and DH's count more than tripled and his motility increased nicely, too!

Hoping we see more improvement in the next two months; want to try IUI at the end of June, and need to get up to 5 million count for that:)


----------



## live_in_hope

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, got another SA done today, 7 months post-op, and DH's count more than tripled and his motility increased nicely, too!
> 
> Hoping we see more improvement in the next two months; want to try IUI at the end of June, and need to get up to 5 million count for that:)

Fantastic news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: thats really good! Keep getting in loads of :sex: in the meantime wont you! :thumbup: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, got another SA done today, 7 months post-op, and DH's count more than tripled and his motility increased nicely, too!
> 
> Hoping we see more improvement in the next two months; want to try IUI at the end of June, and need to get up to 5 million count for that:)

That is great news that his :spermy: count numbers increased. :happydance::happydance: Good luck with your upcoming IUI cycle. I hope it brings you a BFP!! :dust::dust:

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m242/axiemeluv/good_luck_.gif


----------



## rachy28

Well.... didnt make it...only lasted 11 days post vr, then 13...oops :blush:

Im hoping we havent damaged anything. :nope: But we're officially in our first 2ww! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Well.... didnt make it...only lasted 11 days post vr, then 13...oops :blush:
> 
> Im hoping we havent damaged anything. :nope: But we're officially in our first 2ww! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

wahoo! So long as OH wasnt yelping in pain and there was no blood then i cant imagine there would be any damage caused. :thumbup: welcome to your first TWW :happydance::happydance:im on my first tww too, 9dpo today, testing 2moro! :happydance::happydance:

Keep us posted wont ya? You'll have to pop in to some of the may testing threads! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

rachy28 said:


> Well.... didnt make it...only lasted 11 days post vr, then 13...oops :blush:
> 
> Im hoping we havent damaged anything. :nope: But we're officially in our first 2ww! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP!!!

https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad65/ms_yarita/good_luck.gif


----------



## Chellxx

Hi ladies, i'm not sure if anyone remembers me, i've not posted in this section for a while but I wanted to swing by and give you all hope. DH had his VR in 2010 and we are now on baby #3. I've just posted on my blog (link below) about our VR and TTC journey and thought it might be helpful to anyone who is going through it at the moment (and all you lovely ladies popped to mind).

Good luck to you all, it can and does happen and i'm sending you all lots of baby dust and positive thoughts and am hoping to see you all in the pregnant after VR thread very soon xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! :wave: Chell your story is amazing! 3 VR bubbas! :happydance: i'm catching you up, I got my :bfp:today :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

:happydance: Wohoo, congrats Live_in_hope!

Good luck to all the other girls awaiting their bfps!


----------



## justonexxx

not sure if any of you remember me? :winkwink:

Anyway just wanted to share after my second IVF I am pregnant and due on the 23rd December!
Live in hope congrats!!! 
xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

justonexxx said:


> not sure if any of you remember me? :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway just wanted to share after my second IVF I am pregnant and due on the 23rd December!
> Live in hope congrats!!!
> xxx

Yes I do! hi!! :wave: :wave:

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: fab news! Really really great news! Xx


----------



## rachy28

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave: Chell your story is amazing! 3 VR bubbas! :happydance: i'm catching you up, I got my :bfp:today :happydance: xxxxxx


WOW...huge congrats :happydance:, how quick!!!!! Ur dh may not have a huge amount of swimmers but they must be super :spermy:

Im only 5dpo today, not very optimistic for this month being so soon after vr, but ive got myself a huge pile of tests...just incase :winkwink:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks hunny! i know mega quick! Just shows it only takes one! :winkwink: hubby thinks he's superman...spermanator!:haha:
Dont rule it out this month, look on the first page and you'll see some who conceived 1st cycle after VR, mrsrich was one, can't think off top of my head who else, but def worth a nosey! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

sapphire1 said:


> :happydance: Wohoo, congrats Live_in_hope!
> 
> Good luck to all the other girls awaiting their bfps!

Thanks hunny! Still in shock to be honest :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave: Chell your story is amazing! 3 VR bubbas! :happydance: i'm catching you up, I got my :bfp:today :happydance: xxxxxx


:happydance:https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif




justonexxx said:


> not sure if any of you remember me? :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway just wanted to share after my second IVF I am pregnant and due on the 23rd December!
> Live in hope congrats!!!
> xxx

:happydance:https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks hunny! :hugs: love your special graphics! :thumbup: xx


----------



## rdleela

Wow, congrats live_in_hope!

You guys MUST have a good sperm count and motility! I can't even dream of getting pregnant naturally at this point...


----------



## live_in_hope

rdleela said:


> Wow, congrats live_in_hope!
> 
> You guys MUST have a good sperm count and motility! I can't even dream of getting pregnant naturally at this point...

Thanks hunny! Please dont lose hope and remember it only takes one! :spermy: xxx


----------



## Linzle

Hi ladies!! Hope you dont mind my joining in as I'm officially ttc now after hubby's VR on 30th April!! live_in_hope told me about this thread and after hearing her news I'm SO excited to start trying! I'm under no illusions it could be really hard but right now I'm positive and due to O next week so fingers crossed!!

Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

welcome to the group hunny!! :flower: there's lots of info on the front page and the lovely ladies on here are all very helpful xx good luck on your VR Miracle journey! Xxx


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats justone! :D

Welcome Linzle, and good luck!


----------



## justonexxx

Thanks wannabe and sapphire :hugs:

Unfortunately the VR didn't work for us,we were told that after VR sometimes there is a high level of antibodies in the sperm :shrug: We tried for 4 years and nothing :nope: his sperm counts were all really high and good after having him on wellman conception tablets for a months... we couldnt understand why it didn't work for us. I don't hink the stress of 'trying' helped

The IVF consultant thinks it was an antisperm antibodies problem but any having the VR meant at least it meant he could produce sperm for the IVF and be a biological daddy :thumbup: so glad we had it done anyway :winkwink:

Who knows now Im relaxed that I'm fianlly pregannt after this one it might happen naturally now!


----------



## rdleela

Congrats on your pregnancy!

I was just reading about sperm antibodies on another board, and I got scared! Turns out they did test my DH for it, and his last test came back negative, so I was happy about that. Had an appt with our RE today, and it's still just a waiting game for us, trying to get up to 5million sperm concentration to do IUI...will take awhile, but DH doing SA's monthly, and we're freezing a sample as a backup in case scarring comes back...


----------



## rdleela

Got our 8 month + 1 week SA done today, and had good results...check it out in my signature, and read more about it in my journal, link in signature, too...

How is everyone doing???


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi had anyone partner had vasectomy reversal done on Tyne and Wear if so could you please tell me how much and how long you had to wait And were you got it done please also had anyone partner had it done on nhs ??????????? Please please help thanks


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi could I ask how much it cost as me and my husband is looking in to it


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi there, :wave:
I dont know of anybody who had it done there off the top of my head but there areany places around the country. I had it done in Nottingham at a BMI hospital (which are all over the country) and it cost us about £1800 which we thought was great. BMI also do a payment plan scheme but you'll have to look into that. Make sure you look at reviews and do some research. My surgeon is a legend, Duncan Harriss and he seemed to have accomplished so much in terms of success rates. Im on baby no.2 and although the reversal was successful, our sperm count was extremely low but it still worked for us! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mammyjuls

live_in_hope said:


> Hi there, :wave:
> I dont know of anybody who had it done there off the top of my head but there areany places around the country. I had it done in Nottingham at a BMI hospital (which are all over the country) and it cost us about £1800 which we thought was great. BMI also do a payment plan scheme but you'll have to look into that. Make sure you look at reviews and do some research. My surgeon is a legend, Duncan Harriss and he seemed to have accomplished so much in terms of success rates. Im on baby no.2 and although the reversal was successful, our sperm count was extremely low but it still worked for us! :thumbup: xxx

Thank you very much for relaying and yes that price is ok as I thought it was a lot more than that I will have a look and see if there is any near us and have speak to them I am sure there is one in Newcastle thank you x


----------



## Mammyjuls

Mammyjuls said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, :wave:
> I dont know of anybody who had it done there off the top of my head but there areany places around the country. I had it done in Nottingham at a BMI hospital (which are all over the country) and it cost us about £1800 which we thought was great. BMI also do a payment plan scheme but you'll have to look into that. Make sure you look at reviews and do some research. My surgeon is a legend, Duncan Harriss and he seemed to have accomplished so much in terms of success rates. Im on baby no.2 and although the reversal was successful, our sperm count was extremely low but it still worked for us! :thumbup: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for relaying and yes that price is ok as I thought it was a lot more than that I will have a look and see if there is any near us and have speak to them I am sure there is one in Newcastle thank you xClick to expand...

I am also hoping the success should be good as my husband only had it done one year ago


----------



## rachy28

My dh had his vr in April at Spire Washington, we had a free 10 minute consultation then a full consultation for £100, the micro surgical vasectomy reversal cost £2565. Dh has to do his first SA on the 26th and we go back to the spire for our results on the 10th July. Really hoping for great news.


----------



## Mammyjuls

rachy28 said:


> My dh had his vr in April at Spire Washington, we had a free 10 minute consultation then a full consultation for £100, the micro surgical vasectomy reversal cost £2565. Dh has to do his first SA on the 26th and we go back to the spire for our results on the 10th July. Really hoping for great news.

Thank you very much for taking the time to answer 
Hope the results I'd good news fingers crossed for you x


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> My dh had his vr in April at Spire Washington, we had a free 10 minute consultation then a full consultation for £100, the micro surgical vasectomy reversal cost £2565. Dh has to do his first SA on the 26th and we go back to the spire for our results on the 10th July. Really hoping for great news.

congrats on DHs reversal! :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for a good SA result....but please remember it only takes one! We had a shockingly poor SA (1 million p/ml and only 4% of those were actually swimming) and we managed to conceive on 2nd month of trying. :dance: 


Mammyjuls said:


> I am also hoping the success should be good as my husband only had it done one year ago

wow yes, success rates after only year are really high! :thumbup: my hubby had his reversed after 8 years. Xx


----------



## rachy28

Live_in_hope... with ur dh having a poor analysis, was there any pattern to as and when you :sex:? We're trying every other day to keep numbers up (if there's any there) but as im about to hit the big O im thinking we should bd daily, or is that a bad idea? 

We'd love to get a bfp this month so we can tell our consultant before he gives us the result of the sa, and our miracle would be due on my birthday :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey,well when we got our results, the Dr told us to :sex: as much as poss as it will help get the messages from the testes to the brain that sperm can get through and for it to produce more. So hubby (bless him) basically did some 'DIY' everyday that we didnt physically do it together. I had the flu in the nov and was really poorly so we didnt do it for afew weeks but hubby kept up his daily routine :haha: then obviously around ov, we went hell for leather...so yer do it as much as poss :thumbup: good luck hunny! I see your temping too, that helped me so much! :thumbup: xx


----------



## rachy28

Yea, im finding it very interesting :) Im just a bit down this month as I cant seem to pick up my lh surge, got it straight away last month so im a bit worried I wont ovulate, I've also usually got ewcm by now but thats no where to be seen :(


----------



## ttcpostvr

congrats to the new bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooohooo!
good luck to those of you that are new to the group!
Kizely (our reversal baby... is now 7 months)... she is rolling all over the place... pulls up on stuff... and does new stuff almost every day.
I finished chemo last Monday and couldn't help but stopping birth control at the beginning of the month to ttc #2. I am 10 dpo and tested bfn yesterday and today. I have been experiencing weird cramping the last few days (fingers crossed that it is implantation cramping). I didn't get a bfp until 12 dpo with Kizely... so I am trying to remain hopeful for this month. Considering i have a decreased chance of getting pregnant from chemo... it would be SOOO nice to just get pregnant this month and not have to worry about it ttc for another year like we did with Kizely... that SUCKED!


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi well the best of luck hope you get your bfp 
Well we are still waiting to get reversal as got to save the money to get it done 
God I hate waiting I just want it done it keeps felling like it will never happen and I keep getting very very down hearted


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave:

I sadly lost my baby :cry: had a missed miscarriage and had surgery last week :cry: but I will be back very soon with my 3rd VR miracle I know it! :thumbup:

Congrats again ttcpostvr, kizely sounds adorable! And yay for finishing chemo and getting back on the TTC wagon! :dance: 

Mammyjuls- it will be here before you know it! It was about 4 yrs from when we first said we'd do it, to when we actually had it done....wishing you all the best of luck on your VR journey!  xx


----------



## rdleela

Awh, liveinhope, I am so sorry!!!! Big big hugs, and thinking of you!


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks hun, its been a rough few weeks thats for sure but I have a lot to look forward to ahead so im focussing alot on the times ahead :thumbup: xx how are doing? Xx


----------



## rachy28

live_in_hope said:


> hey :wave:
> 
> I sadly lost my baby :cry: had a missed miscarriage and had surgery last week :cry: but I will be back very soon with my 3rd VR miracle I know it! :thumbup:

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## rdleela

live_in_hope said:



> thanks hun, its been a rough few weeks thats for sure but I have a lot to look forward to ahead so im focussing alot on the times ahead :thumbup: xx how are doing? Xx

I'm glad you are focussing on the path forward, and I hope you are also taking the time to grieve your loss...I'm doing ok, just waiting on another SA, and maybe doing IUI in late July if SA is good enough...soooo waiting game :)


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks hunny, yes I have days where something happens and i just feel really down and cry at the slightest thing... I got my 12 week scan appointment through on weds for this weds and that set me off, i was so upset for the whole day :-( 

Fingers crossed for your next SA! What does it have to be to be considered for IUI? It'll soon be here, it is a waiting game but it'll all be worth it in the end! I promise you that! :thumbup: xx


----------



## rdleela

Awh :( hugs! that must have been tough...

Need to get to 5 million concentrated count, and a month ago we were at 4 million, so we'll see this week


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh wow! Fingers crossed then! 4million is still good, what was the motility like? Sorry if you've said before. Xx


----------



## rdleela

No worries, it's actually all in my siggy! ;) we're sitting pretty with 38/39% motility and no sperm antibodies, so I'm really hoping his test this week will come back with 5 million!


----------



## live_in_hope

:dohh: oh yer! Lol sorry!

Do you temp? I see you have a chart but just wondered if you did or not as there are no temps recorded....i would def recommend it as your Figures are much higher than what my hubbys were. Xx.


----------



## rdleela

Nah I gave up temping (if u look back far enough in my charts u can see all my temping) cause I can tell when I ovulate, after 26 or so cycles I can pinpoint it. Temping is just an annoyance now. When I do my IUI, I will def buy OPK's, though!


----------



## nicoley

Holy moly..how is everyone..it's been so long..I have been crazy busy..


----------



## Mammyjuls

Thank you and yes just hard trying to get the money but hopefully we will have it just after Christmas


----------



## rachy28

We got dh's sa results today.
Here's what they say:
Volume: 4.24ml
Motility: 54%
Grd1-rapid linear 14%
Grd2-sluggish 40%
Count: 26.25 million/ml
Morphology: 6% normal forms.
It says mixed clumping was seen in the sample, im hoping it was just dh being clumsy with the sample and its not antisperm antibodies. Our consultant seems very optimistic and he even wants to phone us in 6 months as he's sure we'll conceive by then. I hope he's right x


----------



## rachy28

Mammyjuls said:


> Thank you and yes just hard trying to get the money but hopefully we will have it just after Christmas

It took us from August last year to April to save and it was bloody hard, im sure you'll get there. Im glad we went to spire and very pleased with the surgery and outcome so I hope you have great results too x


----------



## rdleela

rachy28 said:


> We got dh's sa results today.
> Here's what they say:
> Volume: 4.24ml
> Motility: 54%
> Grd1-rapid linear 14%
> Grd2-sluggish 40%
> Count: 26.25 million/ml
> Morphology: 6% normal forms.
> It says mixed clumping was seen in the sample, im hoping it was just dh being clumsy with the sample and its not antisperm antibodies. Our consultant seems very optimistic and he even wants to phone us in 6 months as he's sure we'll conceive by then. I hope he's right x

Your numbers sure seem good to me! Good luck!

I just finished my Clomid for our first crack at IUI, will go in probably Sunday, Monday or Tuesday for the IUI!


----------



## rachy28

rdleela said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> We got dh's sa results today.
> Here's what they say:
> Volume: 4.24ml
> Motility: 54%
> Grd1-rapid linear 14%
> Grd2-sluggish 40%
> Count: 26.25 million/ml
> Morphology: 6% normal forms.
> It says mixed clumping was seen in the sample, im hoping it was just dh being clumsy with the sample and its not antisperm antibodies. Our consultant seems very optimistic and he even wants to phone us in 6 months as he's sure we'll conceive by then. I hope he's right x
> 
> Your numbers sure seem good to me! Good luck!
> 
> I just finished my Clomid for our first crack at IUI, will go in probably Sunday, Monday or Tuesday for the IUI!Click to expand...

Thank you Good luck with the iui x


----------



## SueMagoo

Hi ladies, just found this thread and decided to pop in and say hello. My story in a couple sentences: DH and I together have DS(11) and DD(10), V was in 2003 and VR was October 2010. We are in our 31 cycle of TTC and we have done 7 cycles of clomid with two cycles of IUI. DH last SA was in January and his count was 35mil/ML, 66% mot, and 9.5% morph...unfortunately he was also 86% antibody bound :( We have never seen 2 lines on an HTP since the VR.
I would love to try other option live IVF or donor sperm, but DH is not willing. He is willing to take vitamins and herbs, so that's what we do. I actually went through a NTNP stage after we got the news about his ASAs, so we are just starting the vitamins herbs process.
Congratulations to all the BFPs and so sorry for the losses!!


----------



## rdleela

SueMagoo said:


> Hi ladies, just found this thread and decided to pop in and say hello. My story in a couple sentences: DH and I together have DS(11) and DD(10), V was in 2003 and VR was October 2010. We are in our 31 cycle of TTC and we have done 7 cycles of clomid with two cycles of IUI. DH last SA was in January and his count was 35mil/ML, 66% mot, and 9.5% morph...unfortunately he was also 86% antibody bound :( We have never seen 2 lines on an HTP since the VR.
> I would love to try other option live IVF or donor sperm, but DH is not willing. He is willing to take vitamins and herbs, so that's what we do. I actually went through a NTNP stage after we got the news about his ASAs, so we are just starting the vitamins herbs process.
> Congratulations to all the BFPs and so sorry for the losses!!

Awh, I am so sorry to hear about the ASA's! Otherwise you guys have such a good count and motility! I hope that one day DH comes around to taking it a step further...how long after the VR did it take to find the ASA's? I am so thankful our RE tested for them right from the beginning, even though I had no idea about what they are till recently...


----------



## rdleela

Well, I just had my first IUI! You can read all about it in my journal, link in my signature...hope all is well with everyone :hugs:


----------



## rachy28

Good luck, hope you get good results! X


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: ive been away on holiday, got some catching up to do! Congrats on your IUI rdleela! :dance: ill pop over to your journal for all the details! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## rdleela

Thanks, liveinhope! I've been thinking about you, how are you doing??


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, yes im ok thanks, just getting on with things. Got my surgery soon, hopefully by the end of sept so we can start TTC straight after so its all good at the min xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

hi ladies. just wanted to update you ladies. we got our bfp a few days ago. beta hcg was 89 at 13 dpo. my tests are tracking a few days better this time than with kizely's... i'm a poas addict for sure. 
so sorry about your loss live in hope. 

for those who don't know our story. kizely came 12 cycles after vr (dh had v done 7 years prior) this little bean came only 2 cycles into trying. well 1 of actually "trying" the last was more ntnp! 
good luck ladies... prayers for sticky babies for those of you ttc!


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance: :wohoo: congratulations hunny! Great news!! Really good news! Xxxx


----------



## rachy28

ttcpostvr said:


> hi ladies. just wanted to update you ladies. we got our bfp a few days ago. beta hcg was 89 at 13 dpo. my tests are tracking a few days better this time than with kizely's... i'm a poas addict for sure.
> so sorry about your loss live in hope.
> 
> for those who don't know our story. kizely came 12 cycles after vr (dh had v done 7 years prior) this little bean came only 2 cycles into trying. well 1 of actually "trying" the last was more ntnp!
> good luck ladies... prayers for sticky babies for those of you ttc!

Huge congratulations hun, every vr bfp gives me hope :) x


----------



## rdleela

Congrats, ttcpostvr!


----------



## rachy28

Good luck rdleela, great to see your lp extended, hope this is finally your month :dust:


----------



## rdleela

Hi, Rachy, thanks so much for thinking of me! My LP is just artificially extended, the progesterone keeps AF away for me. I'm planning to take an HPT on Thursday, but I'm not holding out too much hope...my symptoms are just the extra progesterone I'm taking. I'll post and let you ladies know, regardless!

Your chart is looking great so far! G/L to you, too!


----------



## rachy28

My chart always looks great until 12dpo, ah well on to the next cycle!


----------



## rdleela

Hey, Rachy, sorry about your last cycle not working out; I'm in the same boat, our first IUI didn't work. Count was just way too low. We're moving forward and doing at least two more IUI's before our IVF/ICSI, already scheduled for the fall (earliest I could get in). Might as well try some more IUI's since they're only $300/cycle. Good luck to you in August!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks, sorry ot didnt work for you hun. Hopefully next time will be your lucky cycle. We are having a 3 month break from ttc so ill be starting again in November. If no luck 6 months after that then we may try iui as ive an awful suspicion dh has antisperm antibodies (mixed clumping in his first sa) We are trying a mixture of vitamins first though so with a bit of luck we can conceive naturally. Ill be stalking :)


----------



## rdleela

I'm glad you've got a plan in place! My DH is starting to take Coenzyme Q10, I've read some studies on it. Not sure if they'd help with ASA's...everytime we get an SA they check for ASA's; maybe you should just get another SA right now for your DH...do you have to pay for SA's? We don't, so it's an easy thing to do...

Check this study out: https://www.naturalmedicinejournal.com/article_content.asp?edition=1&section=3&article=360


----------



## rachy28

Yes we do pay, I just dont know where to get that specifically tested, I mean we can get his normal sa done but its finding somewhere who'll check for asa's. Then of course there's the cost :s


----------



## rdleela

We get all our SA's done at the fertility clinic, and they check for ASA's every time. Maybe you just have to specifically ask?


----------



## rachy28

I suppose I can try a fertility clinic, we have a Londons Womens Clinic near us and they do iui etc so they might do the test for us. Ill definitely give them a call :)


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd come in and let everyone know

My DH had his SA 3 weeks ago and we got his results back today

His count is 26.5 million which is classed as normal :happydance:

His motility which was 0% is now 56% again they now class as normal :happydance:

His motility is 2% not great but was 0% and we have 2.5 million sperm that now swim normally

Docs were amazed by the results

DH has been on Fertilaid and we started him on Motility Boost 6 weeks ago, I'm still not pregnant but we have a bigger chance now

I'm amazed tbh, we are spending £60 a month on these tablets but compared to IVF it's not a lot

I just really need the morph to go up any definite tips that work?

Whoop hooo :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sparkles25

Hi everyone
My oh had a VR 3 days ago. We can't try until the new year as we're getting married but reading these posts gives me hope for when we try! I'm 33 and would love just one baby!


----------



## rachy28

ababytogether said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just thought I'd come in and let everyone know
> 
> My DH had his SA 3 weeks ago and we got his results back today
> 
> His count is 26.5 million which is classed as normal :happydance:
> 
> His motility which was 0% is now 56% again they now class as normal :happydance:
> 
> His motility is 2% not great but was 0% and we have 2.5 million sperm that now swim normally
> 
> Docs were amazed by the results
> 
> DH has been on Fertilaid and we started him on Motility Boost 6 weeks ago, I'm still not pregnant but we have a bigger chance now
> 
> I'm amazed tbh, we are spending £60 a month on these tablets but compared to IVF it's not a lot
> 
> I just really need the morph to go up any definite tips that work?
> 
> Whoop hooo :kiss::kiss:

Great news hun :happydance:


----------



## rachy28

Sparkles25 said:


> Hi everyone
> My oh had a VR 3 days ago. We can't try until the new year as we're getting married but reading these posts gives me hope for when we try! I'm 33 and would love just one baby!

Congratulations on the vr!
:dust:


----------



## Sparkles25

rachy28 said:


> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> My oh had a VR 3 days ago. We can't try until the new year as we're getting married but reading these posts gives me hope for when we try! I'm 33 and would love just one baby!
> 
> Congratulations on the vr!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! It's so exciting! X


----------



## rachy28

I know :) Im still excited, ive not had a bfp yet but I still feel like I've achieved something :haha: good luck for his sa results!


----------



## Sparkles25

The fact it's even a possibility I can get pregnant is amazing! I don't know what to do about a sa. I'm still tempted to do it after 3 months even though we're not trying yet. Least I know it's money well spent! X


----------



## rachy28

Thats the reason we had dh do an SA, it took us a year of hard saving for the vr and we wanted to make sure it wasnt wasted money, we missed our family holiday to Turkey so he could have it done :)


----------



## rdleela

Hey, ladies, thought I would give a quick update that we're moving on to IVF/ICSI, starting Sept/October...exactly a year post-surgery...tired of WAITING...the IUI's were stressful, and with the low count, not very good odds to begin with. IVF/ICSI has such better odds! Wish me luck!


----------



## justonexxx

rdleela just wanted to wish you lots of luck.
I ended up going down the IVF route but am now 24 weeks pregnant.

If you have any questions about how it all works please do message me! :flower:


----------



## rdleela

Thanks, justone!! I am hoping that IVF/ICSI is our ticket!


----------



## wannabeprego

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, thought I would give a quick update that we're moving on to IVF/ICSI, starting Sept/October...exactly a year post-surgery...tired of WAITING...the IUI's were stressful, and with the low count, not very good odds to begin with. IVF/ICSI has such better odds! Wish me luck!

Good Luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope your IVF cycle brings you your :bfp:!!!:flower: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies. :wave: I dont mean to gate crash but you ladies seem like you would be the most helpful with this question. My OH had a vasectomy in January of this year. We started dating after that and have decided that we want a child together. He wants to go through with a reversal cut we dont know much about it. Can anyone help us out? Were looking for any and all information...process of getting it done, success rates, cost, etc. Thank you very much for any help you can give us. :flower:


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Just a quick question, has anyone tried Sperm Extraction?

Xx


----------



## ababytogether

Quick update, prior to my post about sperm extraction, it would seem I was actually pregnant then, however sadly I miscarried a few days later, truly gutted but at the same time relieved that my dh sperm are actually working! Very mixed emotion atm and currently on holiday so trying to put on a smile everyday which is also very difficult!! I hope I will have some positive news again soon xx


----------



## rdleela

Aidensmomma, I'm sorry I'm not much help, I'm in canada and our reversal surgery was paid for by the government...

abanytogether, we haven't done a sperm extraction, but head over to the thread: dealing with azoospermia, a lot of those DH's have... I'm sorry about your miscarriage, I hope you find peace :)

Thanks for all the well wishes for my IVF, egg retrieval on Saturday!


----------



## live_in_hope

ababytogether said:


> Quick update, prior to my post about sperm extraction, it would seem I was actually pregnant then, however sadly I miscarried a few days later, truly gutted but at the same time relieved that my dh sperm are actually working! Very mixed emotion atm and currently on holiday so trying to put on a smile everyday which is also very difficult!! I hope I will have some positive news again soon xx

Hi hunny,
Thinking of you at this time, I can imagine your mixed emotions are very difficult. I too miscarried afew months ago and Im a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. My miscarriage highlighted a gallbladder problem that I am having surgically removed in 2 weeks time, so in a way, i am almost thankful coz with the problems it caused, pregnancy would have been very difficult and my /and babies health would have suffered. So now I can try next month knowing that I will be in good health.....

So when you have your baby in your arms, you will think back to this pregnancy and realise that if it wasnt for the miscarriage, you wouldnt be holding your beloved child at that point 

Wishing you lots of luck hunny:thumbup: I dont know much about sperm extraction im afraid but you were obviously doing something right, :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

Hi,

We are off to the drs today for advice about VR, he has snip 3 years ago
My oh has a son aged 14 and I have 3 kids aged 17, 13, and 9 months
Baby is a sperm donor baby but we would like to have a biological child between us
Fingers crossed


----------



## live_in_hope

ticking.clock said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are off to the drs today for advice about VR, he has snip 3 years ago
> My oh has a son aged 14 and I have 3 kids aged 17, 13, and 9 months
> Baby is a sperm donor baby but we would like to have a biological child between us
> Fingers crossed

Hey! :wave:
How did you get on at the Doctors? Im sure he said that only having the op done 3 years ago, stands you a good chance of a successful reversal :thumbup: my hubby had it reversed after 8yrs, had an extremely low sperm count and only 4% motility and we were still able to conceive within 3months, so anythings possible :thumbup:
I noticed you are in the UK. I highly recommend dr. duncan harriss. He is a legend! We had ours reversed in Nottingham. He has a page on facebook (your vasectomy reversal) and that is also the name of his website. Its worth a look as there is alot of info on there about the op, pro-sperm diets, etc. wishing you the best of luck, keep us posted!  xxx


----------



## rachy28

I wish we were as lucky, we're into our 8th cycle since vr, we had 112million in dh's sample and still not got our bfp :(


----------



## ticking.clock

We've decided not to try
The dr seemed optimistic but due to other risks we have decided no more x


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> I wish we were as lucky, we're into our 8th cycle since vr, we had 112million in dh's sample and still not got our bfp :(

Im sorry hun, I didnt mean to sound insensitive, it was more to prove that whatever the outcome of the VR results, it has no bearing on whether you will get pregnant or not straight away. I always said, it only takes one! Preferably swimming in the right direction :haha:
What was your OHs motility like?as thats the all important figure over sperm per/ml xx






ticking.clock said:


> We've decided not to try
> The dr seemed optimistic but due to other risks we have decided no more x

Hey hunny, ah thats a shame, how do you feel? Was it something you had your heart set on? Xx


----------



## rachy28

He had the SA @ 9wks post vr, 112million, 54% motility (14% rapid linear, 40% progressive). 6% normal forms. I put him on Wellman conception and 2000mg vit c daily. Im thinking we should get another SA done to rule out blockage.


----------



## ticking.clock

live_in_hope said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> We've decided not to try
> The dr seemed optimistic but due to other risks we have decided no more x
> 
> Hey hunny, ah thats a shame, how do you feel? Was it something you had your heart set on? XxClick to expand...

Honestly, I'm devastated but I know it's the sensible thing to do,
But I can't bare the thought that my baby days are over, but I'm trying to focus on what we have than what were giving up on :cry:


----------



## live_in_hope

aww, what is it you were up against (if you dont mind me asking) is it definitely a no-no. You are right though to count your blessings, your daughter is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## rdleela

I had to come in here and give you all some hope!

We are in between IVF cycles, and were just surprised with a 100% natural BFP! 

Our IVF/ICSI#1 failed in October, with two perfect embryos, but neither took. I was CRUSHED. We had zero embryos to freeze, so we started gearing up for IVF/ICSI #2 for January.

I was waiting for my period to arrive to book a procedure in the beginning of January to get started on our IVF cycle, when surprise, surprise, AF never showed!

Our last sperm count was in October and it was only 400,000.

This BFP cycle is 14 months post surgery, and 16 cycles post-surgery.

I never once believed this would happen for us naturally. We are in total shock!

Anyways, the only thing we did differently, is we are BOTH on high doses of Omega 3 fish oils, I'm getting 400 DHA/day. And we are both on 400mg of CoQ10 everyday. I've been consistent with the omegas for 3 months, and coq10 for 2 months. DH has been on high doses of both of those for a few months longer than me. And we have both been low carb/high fat (high fat being very important) since September 2012.

I wish the very best for you ladies, don't give up!


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance::headspin: oh my goodness! Thats fantastic news!!!!!!!wow, amazing! Awwww congratulations, really really pleased for you both!!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## rachy28

Wow! Huge congratulations rdleela :happydance:
This gives me so much hope :) we are on cycle 9 (8 months post vr), we've tried clomid and we have an appointment on Thursday for our ICSI with PGD referral. Im worried we wont get granted the funding but after hearing about your bfp, it doesn't seem that important anymore. H&H pregnancy hun x


----------



## rdleela

I hope it does give you ladies tons of hope! I never, ever, thought we would get this lucky! I am cheering you all on, please keep us updated! And seriously, if you aren't on omega 3's and coq10, read up on them and give them a shot! I really think they made a difference! And omega 3's are SO important for baby's brain development, you should be taking them anyways!

I know we'll need IVF for baby # 2 (especially considering I'll be 35 next May and want to waste no time having #2) so we're planning to keep DH's best sperm sample frozen for ICSI use in a couple years...Rachy I would for sure still keep on the IVF planning route, and just KEEP TRYING every month! Don't give up!

xoxo


----------



## live_in_hope

congrats again, really is great news! Would you mind if i copied/pasted your post onto my friends page (the bit about the omega 3 stuff) as she has been ltttc and im sure she would be grateful of the hope you have given!

I took omega 3 tabs throughout my pregnancy with Em and at 2 is an extremely bright little button, she also has it in her vitamins now, i would always recommend it but i didnt take it whilst ttc but it can never be a bad thing!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## rdleela

Absolutely, go right ahead and re-post!

Omega 3's are good for yours and baby's brains! ;)


----------



## rachy28

Thanks rdleela, we will continue with the isci route, infact we got our referral today for pre-implantation genetic diagnosis ICSI. They said we are perfect candidates and would easily get funding for 3 cycles. I asked if having 2 children already will scupper our chances but they said no as we have no unaffected children so we're very optimistic :happydance: 
Now for the long wait for funding to be officially approved, but we will continue to ttc in the meantime :)


----------



## live_in_hope

thats greats news rachy! :thumbup: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

rachy28 said:


> Thanks rdleela, we will continue with the isci route, infact we got our referral today for pre-implantation genetic diagnosis ICSI. They said we are perfect candidates and would easily get funding for 3 cycles. I asked if having 2 children already will scupper our chances but they said no as we have no unaffected children so we're very optimistic :happydance:
> Now for the long wait for funding to be officially approved, but we will continue to ttc in the meantime :)

Good luck hun!! :flower:


----------



## rdleela

yay, Rachy! That's awesome news! And yah, keep trying every month, it's worth it, even if it's just to feel like you're doing something!


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi all, hope you dont mind me joining in. We are just beginning the VR process. OH had vasectomy 8 years ago and has 4 children from his previous marriage. 

I am having ovarian reserve tests this week and hopefully will be having his op in the next couple of months. 

It is so nice to hear some success stories!


----------



## live_in_hope

hi hunny! Congrats in beginning your vr journey! :thumbup: my hubby also had his 8yrs before the reversal (and had 4 children in previous marriage!) lol...anyway, his was reversed and although we were given extremely poor results of sperm quantity and quality but still conceived within 3months....so so long as you have at least one! Your good to go :winkwink: xx lol


----------



## rdleela

Welcome and best of luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## blitzcomet

Hey Y'all 

I am 21 years old and my husband is 35, he has had two previous kids during his first marriage and we are definitely ready to have our own bundle of joy. 
He is scheduled to have the VR the 18th of next month (Feb.) and we are both very excited and very nervous. Joined for some support and encouragement. I'll keep everyone posted on what happens next :)


----------



## nicoley

We are going to try for baby #5...our second reversal baby...:)..we have recently adopted a foster child that has been in our care since he was 12 weeks old...he is now 3 and our reversal babe is almost 15 months...such a great year it has been...:)


----------



## live_in_hope

blitzcomet said:


> Hey Y'all
> 
> I am 21 years old and my husband is 35, he has had two previous kids during his first marriage and we are definitely ready to have our own bundle of joy.
> He is scheduled to have the VR the 18th of next month (Feb.) and we are both very excited and very nervous. Joined for some support and encouragement. I'll keep everyone posted on what happens next :)

hey hunny! :wave:

Thanks for dropping in! This thread doesnt have as many active members as its early days, but I am back trying to conceive our 2nd VR baby :thumbup: there is lot of info on the first page.:thumbup: but feel free to ask away too, i'll help you when/where I can! Keep us posted! And welcome to Baby and. Bump! It was a godsend when I first joined! Like you we had the VR booked and I just wanted to find out stuff frim anybody who had had it done and found alot of people scattered about, so decided to make this thread, and we all came together, so it was really nice to have people to share the experience with :hugs: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

nicoley said:


> We are going to try for baby #5...our second reversal baby...:)..we have recently adopted a foster child that has been in our care since he was 12 weeks old...he is now 3 and our reversal babe is almost 15 months...such a great year it has been...:)

ah wow! Sounds like you have had an amazing year! Thats fab! Do you think you would adopt your foster child? Very admirable and so rewarding I imagine :hugs: awwww...
Good luck on your ttc journey, im back trying for my 2nd vr baby after a loss last year (so 3rd technically) but yes I cant wait to be pregnant again! :happydance: xx


----------



## nicoley

Yes we already have adopted him..was all done early November...:)


----------



## live_in_hope

:dohh: sorry hunny, didnt read it properly :dohh: aww thats really lovely! :cloud9:
Ive seen you around here before, was it in this thread? I was really active throughout 2011 then was quiet throughout 2012...just love the buzz around TTC so ive been back again past few months :dance: xx


----------



## nicoley

I was in and out of this forum my hubby had reversal April 2011 and we got pregnant feb ish 2012 had our little man October 24th 2012...so wanting to be pregnant again...:) gl to you


----------



## JenNeil

Hi ladies im new here (had an old account a long time ago!) 

we are just starting our VR journey and are hoping to go to Mr harris hopefully next year, I have 3 gorgeous boys and my Fiance has 2 boys and a girl 

we got engaged at Christmas and we are realy excited about having our own together and just hope the op is a sucess, its lovely to see this thread :) :) just looking to make new friends really going through the same thing :) :) 

hope to get to know some of you soon xxx J xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: i am one of dr harriss' success stories! :dance: that guy is a legend! I follow his fb page too and the success stories flood in daily! I had done research beforehand and he was very well recommended! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi me and my husband are trying to save to have vescetomy reversal and it is a little depressing as taking a long time and I am not getting any younger just really hope it happens soon


----------



## JenNeil

Thanks girls, Mammyjuls i know how you feel :( :( its gonna take us a while to save we havent even started yet :( :( i just wish hed not had it done but he wasnt to know what the future held for him, he had it in 2009 so not that long ago, i just want to know its gonna be ok...im also 36 and feel im getting older now aswell and ive had miscarriages before that worries me also, 

liveinhope thank you hun, i too follow his page on facebook its lovely and gives me lots of hope, its a lovely page seeing all the sucess stories. do you mind if i PM you for info or advice? its such a big thing for me, im just thank ful DP is going to do it and go through with the OP as when we got together it took me ages to ask him with him having 3 already and all the crap he had with his nasty ex i didnt think he would want anymore, surprisingly im amazed he is more than willing and is even worse with me with the broodiness! lol xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Good luck ladies x


----------



## live_in_hope

JenNeil said:


> Thanks girls, Mammyjuls i know how you feel :( :( its gonna take us a while to save we havent even started yet :( :( i just wish hed not had it done but he wasnt to know what the future held for him, he had it in 2009 so not that long ago, i just want to know its gonna be ok...im also 36 and feel im getting older now aswell and ive had miscarriages before that worries me also,
> 
> liveinhope thank you hun, i too follow his page on facebook its lovely and gives me lots of hope, its a lovely page seeing all the sucess stories. do you mind if i PM you for info or advice? its such a big thing for me, im just thank ful DP is going to do it and go through with the OP as when we got together it took me ages to ask him with him having 3 already and all the crap he had with his nasty ex i didnt think he would want anymore, surprisingly im amazed he is more than willing and is even worse with me with the broodiness! lol xxxx

hey hunny, aw it sounds very similar to me and my hubby...with 4children with his ex i was shocked he wanted more with me after she went all crazy on him iwas surprised we even got married...but he wanted to (and i did as well obviously):haha: and we are very happy :cloud9:

Please do PM me whenever chick, more than happy to help! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Mammyjuls said:


> Hi me and my husband are trying to save to have vescetomy reversal and it is a little depressing as taking a long time and I am not getting any younger just really hope it happens soon

hey, i remember feeling the same...luckily we had abit of luck come our way and we were able to get it done otherwise i think we would have still been saving....the hospital hubby had his reversed at was a BMI hospital and they do payment plans which we would have done if needed. So i imagine other hospitals would offer similar payment plans :shrug: worth looking into I guess :thumbup: xx


----------



## rachy28

Spire offer payment plans also. We just saved up and once we got halfway there we booked our first consultation (amazingly it was free), it took us another 3 months to save the other half and we managed to pay for the op just a week before. So we started saving in August and finished april-8 months, seemed like a lifetime but definitely worth it :)


----------



## JenNeil

rachy28 said:


> Spire offer payment plans also. We just saved up and once we got halfway there we booked our first consultation (amazingly it was free), it took us another 3 months to save the other half and we managed to pay for the op just a week before. So we started saving in August and finished april-8 months, seemed like a lifetime but definitely worth it :)

thanks and thankyou rachy and liveinhope. ive tried PMing but i cant find an option to? maybe im missing something lol.

somedays it gets to me wishing we could sort it all out now then other days (like todaY) its not bugging me as much. the main thing that bugs me is i wish we just had the money in savings to choose an op date, get it done, take it from there.

we dont want a baby just yet though, even if he had the Op this year, we'd still wtt id go on the pill for a while (mini pill) and then we would wtt and then decide, i want to wait till at least next year to ttc. Want to enjoy my boys and wait until they are a little bigger and fin is at school (my youngest, he starts in september)

just wish we had the money :( :( :( im gonna apply for a BMI card today and see but i dont have credit i dont think to get one, although it does say how someone else can take a card out for you if you dont have credit, which is a fab option. 

Jen xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww it sounds frustrating hun, this sounds like the biggest obstacle, so i hope you get over it soon! :thumbup: if you click on our name it comes up with some options and 'send a private message' is one of the options! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Dh did his second SA this morning, thankfully we managed to persuade our gp to fund it on the nhs, we should get the results next week & we're hoping there's something still there or atleast some sort of answer as to why we're not pregnant x


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh good luck! :thumbup: keep us posted on the results...you may get your bfp before then anyway :thumbup: xxx


----------



## rdleela

Good luck, Rachy, crossing fingers for a good result and some answers!


----------



## live_in_hope

just an update on me.....my 'like clockwork' ovulation decided to show up earlier and with hubby away until today, we are propbably going to miss out....dont think ive ovd yet from looking at my temps but have had +opks for last 2 days :cry: so it will surely be today and I wont get to BD until at least 8pm tonight but thats if hunby who has worked all day, then travelled 3hrs home at half 7, whether he will want to jump straight into bed with me....hopefully ay? Xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi Ladies, i am new here and have a few questions.

I have finally persuaded dh to have a reversal, he had the vasectomy about 3 years ago, we had an early baby born at 28 weeks, due to pre eclampsia, dd is now 6 and i really feel i want to have another baby now, well have done for the last two years but dh was not in favour, think i have gotten over the worries we had been feeling of having another early baby which was why my dh had the vasectomy in the first place, but thankfully my bp is under control. I am 35 and dh is 41.

I am in Ireland and there are no surgeons over here that specialise in reversals so think its time to look further a field.

Two places that have been recommended to me are Duncan Harriss clinic and also Dawson Microsurgery, am i missing any? 

would love feedback on both, they both seem to be nearly the same cost and £2900. Are most places around this price? (better get saving)


----------



## rachy28

Hi, welcome. I hope you figure out where to have the vr. I too came across Mr Harriss and Dr Dawson but decided against both. My dh had his vr done by Dr Benjamin Jenkins at Spire Washington Tyne & Wear Hospital, it cost £2600 and was technically a success despite not actually getting pregnant yet. He had a great sperm count :thumbup:
There are many here who have used the surgeons you mentioned so im sure someone can help you x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey there! :wave: i am one of dr.harriss' success stories! :thumbup: we paid less than £2000 about £1980 I think it was and that was in 2010. ..he was great, came very well recommended and the whole procedure from start to finish was great. :thumbup: good luck on your vr journey! :hugs: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi ladies, thanks for the replies, will keep on with my research :thumbup:


----------



## JenNeil

Babybabyno2 said:


> Hi Ladies, i am new here and have a few questions.
> 
> I have finally persuaded dh to have a reversal, he had the vasectomy about 3 years ago, we had an early baby born at 28 weeks, due to pre eclampsia, dd is now 6 and i really feel i want to have another baby now, well have done for the last two years but dh was not in favour, think i have gotten over the worries we had been feeling of having another early baby which was why my dh had the vasectomy in the first place, but thankfully my bp is under control. I am 35 and dh is 41.
> 
> I am in Ireland and there are no surgeons over here that specialise in reversals so think its time to look further a field.
> 
> Two places that have been recommended to me are Duncan Harriss clinic and also Dawson Microsurgery, am i missing any?
> 
> would love feedback on both, they both seem to be nearly the same cost and £2900. Are most places around this price? (better get saving)

hi hun and welcome :) :) im going through the same at the moment hun and we are definitely going with dr harris in Nottingham, also dr dawson sounds good but going by the reviews and facebook page we have chosen dr harris, we need to start saving too so very early days for us so in a very similar situation. I think most places are around this price or just under. please feel free to PM me to chat as I really want to make new friends who are going through the same so we can support each other, 

love Jen xxx


----------



## wannabemom902

Hey, 
So Im new here and just wanted to say hi and ask some questions. My fiance is going to the dr. On the 17th for a consultation for a reversal. He has two kids from previous relationships and I have none. So I am very excited that he agreed to get it done. But at the same time im terrified it wont work. He's 37 so he doesnt want to wait too long. How long does it usually take to get in with a surgeon? Healing process? Average time to concieve? Sorry, but I am going crazy waiting for his doctor appointment!


----------



## rachy28

If youve got the funding and your surgeon is available then you should be able to have the vr approx 2 or more weeks after consultation. 
My dh was fine to dtd after 1 week but we were advised to abstain for 3 weeks, I think we lasted 11 days :haha:
Its been over 9 months for us and still no bfp yet x


----------



## wannabemom902

Thanks, we have the funding as we were planning this for awhile but we work away from our family doctor. Good luck to you! I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## rdleela

I'm in Canada and we had to wait about 3 months for our surgery, and that was on the short side!

Rachy, I'm sorry AF got ya :(


----------



## rachy28

As promised, here are dh's latest SA results:
Volume: 4.1ml
Count: 15m/ml (previously 26.25 m/ml)
Motility 32% rapid linear, 15% slow progressive, total 47% ( previously 14% rapid linear, 40% slow progressive)
Morphology : 97% abnormal forms (previously 94%).
The also did a MAR test and this is what ive been in tears over all day:
100% IgG
72% IgA
Basically we will never achieve natural pregnancy so it looks like ICSI is our only option :(


----------



## JenNeil

hi ladies, im sorry AF came rachy, :hugs::hugs:

im feeling on a real downer about it all today mainly IF and WHEN its going to happen :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: its just finances really we havent saved a penny up yet, we just cant do it, until DP gets a job over here, 

i keep putting the lottery on and wishing but thats not going to get me anywhere, 

how much did you put away a month rachy towards yours when you started saving? id love to put away 500 a month but we just cannot do it, if we could that would give us the money in less than 6 months

id just rather get the op over sooner rather than later for him, and pray its a success, and then we KNOW its been done. Then we will wtt and ttc when we ready.

Im also having issues with my AF thats started all of a sudden, since november ive been spotting 4-5 days pre af then 4 days full blown af, and really painful(sorry tmi) then beginniing of jan i came on day 28 as normal no spotting so thought it was a one off, then this month ive spotted again 4 days then 4 days proper AF :( :( :( came on spotting on day 24 :( 

im going to docs but im worried somethings goiing haywirre with my cycles, again worries me about my age and when we are actually gonna ttc 

sorry for going on its just a big huge thing for me, i desperately want to know we are gonna be blessed with a baby together with my man i just wish we didnt have to go through this:cry::cry::cry::cry: just on a downer about it today :( :( :(


----------



## rachy28

Approx £300 per month depending on how our finances were looking, some months would be more and some less, I just gave myself a target date and worked it all out by then.

Ive just posted the results of our latest sa prior to your post, not good news for us but as with anything, what happens with one doesn't necessarily mean it will happen with another x


----------



## rdleela

Awh, Rachy - so it's all the anti-bodies, then...big hugs, girl...

I'm so sorry that ICSI will be your only option - but it IS an option! And your hubby will be able to provide a fresh sample all the time, so they won't have to do a surgery to take samples from him, that's one big plus!

I am here to answer any questions you have about the IVF process, please don't hesitate to ask me any question at all! Our plan is to do IVF/ICSI again for baby #2, just because our counts are so, so low.

Big hugs, I know it's tough to transition to IVF land...


----------



## rachy28

Thanks hun, to be honest we did expect some level of antibodies just not 100%, we always held out hope that his first sa was just a fluke but I guess now we can relax a little, ive heard dtd more than once a day can help lower antibody percentages but its not such a good idea with a borderline count. I don't mind having to do icsi but I just would have preferred natural. Its just not sinking in despite it starring us in the face. Do I continue trying, I dont know?? X


----------



## JenNeil

rachy28 said:


> Thanks hun, to be honest we did expect some level of antibodies just not 100%, we always held out hope that his first sa was just a fluke but I guess now we can relax a little, ive heard dtd more than once a day can help lower antibody percentages but its not such a good idea with a borderline count. I don't mind having to do icsi but I just would have preferred natural. Its just not sinking in despite it starring us in the face. Do I continue trying, I dont know?? X

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry you have had this news hun :( :( 

i would continue trying, theres always hope hun, whilst saving for Icsi if thats what you want to do, and like rdleeda said it IS an option :hugs::hugs: but just to give you a bit of hope, im sorry if its been mentioned or anything but is DH on any vitamins like wellman or fertilaid? my friends partner was diagnosed totally infertile and had azoospermia, he was diagnosed with no sperm at all after they ttc for 3 years, the consultant put him on that and within 3 months she was preg. its worth a try hun, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :hugs: 

Sorry to hear things arent great at the min, rachy im so sorry to hear about hubbys SA results, but all is not lost with the other options available to you with icsi. I dont know much about it so im not the best person for help on that one, but i do wish you all the best of luck....for your sanity, i would ntnp, as you never know, hubby may have the odd one slip through. I did read somewhere that a sample can change day to day, sample to sample...so if he did another one 2moro, it would be different again, maybe not massively but different....oh i know, it was a bloke on here, he commented on a thread i posted about sa results....hew as a donor and said he went one week to give a sample and he one the following week was completely different :shrug: il try and find it :thumbup: but i do wish you lots of luck hunny xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Jen, he's been taking Wellman conception and 2000mg vit c since his first SA in june, its made no difference, its worse, the only improvement was the motility.

Live_in_hope, I have a genetic condition, Familial Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy, both of my children have inherited it from me so this means we are eligible for funding for 3 cycles of pre implantation genetic diagnosis with icsi. We fit the criteria with the exception of my bmi, it needs to be between 19 and 30 for funding but mine is only 18.2 so I need to gain another 7lbs to reach 19. I use another forum where women are going through pgd at Guys in London and they are helping alot. There doesn't seem to be anyone on b&b going through this. Having thought about it, maybe we should keep trying, miracles can happen I guess x


----------



## live_in_hope

oh i see, ive not heard of that! What is it exactly (if you dont mind me asking?) but that is good you are eligable for funding :thumbup: will you find it hard to gain 7lbs? Wish i had that problem :haha: im the smallest ive been for a long time but i do have to watch things :blush: im glad you're finding lots of help from people, even it is on another forum....why dont you set something up on here? Thats what i did with this thread? There were little bits of threads here and there about VRs, but nothing central so the VR WaGs was born :thumbup: worth a try i guess x


----------



## rachy28

They fertilise my eggs then when (if) they get to day 5 blastocyst they extract a few cells from the embryo and test it for my faulty gene, they freeze unaffected embryos for transfer on a natural cycle. There's a 50/50 chance of passing on my mutation and pgd ensures I get a healthy child. My condition is basically sudden death syndrome, my daughter is about to undergo open heart surgery :(

2 weeks ago I was only 7st12lbs and now im 8st4lbs, so I think I can just about manage it. Ive always been slim and its never affected my fertility but for pgd there's a cut off.

I did start a thread in the assisted conception section but ive had no replys, ive had 1 message but that's it :(

Dh didnt want to do it as we can only get it done at Guys and he doesn't want to go to London. We live near Newcastle so its quite a journey. With the results he got today he's now very for it. X


----------



## live_in_hope

oh my goodness! :shock: that must be difficult to live with, is it managed medically or are there just certain things to do/avoid? Sorry, im just curious :blush: your poor daughter, how scary, how old is she? Have you had to have surgery? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Symptoms can be managed with beta blockers, exercise or contact sports is a no and anything that gets adrenalin going. Ive had heart surgery but I had mine done with wires through my veins. I also have an implanted cardioverter defibrillator due to high risk sudden cardiac arrest. My lil one is 7 and she's very brave, she's watched me go through it all so its almost as though she expected it, like its the norm. Luckily my son is currently fine and not showing any signs of the condition so with him its just watchful waiting x


----------



## live_in_hope

wow, but kids are great and so adaptable and to them it is the norm, its great she takes it all in her stride :thumbup: xx


----------



## JenNeil

sending big hugs rachy im sorry you are having to go through this :( :( :hugs: :hugs: i hope you can get sorted, so brave :hugs: xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Just an update.... its been a hectic few weeks, my dd was rushed to hospital from school on the last day of term. I was terrified when the headteacher told me he'd rang an ambulance, thankfully she's ok, oxygen levels were a bit low so she was kept in hospital overnight. She has an appointment next week to discuss her imminent surgery. 

On a more positive note, we got our first appointment through for pgd in April. We're excited but nervous at the same time. Praying hard for funding to be granted x


----------



## live_in_hope

ohm y goodness, how frightening! Im glad shes ok! Does she have a 1:1 at school? 

Yay for getting your appointment through!


----------



## rachy28

We have a care plan in place so the school knows what to do and when. I was terrified almost to the point that I needed treatment, felt like I was having a panic attack. 

Ive just asked about funding and apparently funding for 3 cycles is immediately granted if we fit criteria and we do :happydance: I still wont believe it until we start stimming tho :)


----------



## live_in_hope

aw wow thats great! :dance: x


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, so thankful your DD is alright! Must have been scary!

So awesome you'll be stimming soon!


----------



## rachy28

It takes anywhere from 4-9 months to identify the faulty gene and make the probes for pgd, so we still have a wait until we can actually start our cycles. A good thing about nhs funded pgd is a cycle is classed as 1 round even if you manage to freeze a few eggs and have multiple FET, round 2 would be second round of stimming and so on x


----------



## live_in_hope

aw that is great! Wishing you the best of luck :thumbup: xxx


----------



## rdleela

So, Rachy, let me get this straight, this is the way I always thought it was done: don't you have to do cycle #1 stimming, egg retrieval and ICSI, and then the 4-9 month wait to find the faulty gene through PGD, then you'd do a FET with identified good embryo's? Or do I have it mixed up?

It is great news that FET's don't count as "cycles" and only fresh cycles do!


----------



## rachy28

The probes are made prior to starting an ivf cycle, they have to be done first in order to detect abnormalities or pgd would be pointless if they don't know what they're looking for, this part takes up to 9 months. Once the probes are made, you can begin stimming. They take a few cells out at day 5 blastocyst then freeze the embryos. Next is the pgd part. The probes are used on the extracted cells and results can be available in as little as 24hrs to as long as 2 weeks. Affected embryos will be allowed to perish and they will thaw a single unaffected embryo for transfer in a natural FET. Confusing but amazing :)


----------



## rdleela

That makes sense! How exactly are these "probes" done???


----------



## rachy28

Im not sure, they need my dna and a sample from both my children so they can map out our fault, I have no idea what specifically they do :haha: I just know that the probes will help them identify affected from unaffected embryos. I will ask the ins and outs at my first appointment, that wasn't a question I had thought of asking but I will now :D


----------



## Babybabyno2

Babybabyno2 said:


> Hi Ladies, i am new here and have a few questions.
> 
> I have finally persuaded dh to have a reversal, he had the vasectomy about 3 years ago, we had an early baby born at 28 weeks, due to pre eclampsia, dd is now 6 and i really feel i want to have another baby now, well have done for the last two years but dh was not in favour, think i have gotten over the worries we had been feeling of having another early baby which was why my dh had the vasectomy in the first place, but thankfully my bp is under control. I am 35 and dh is 41.
> 
> I am in Ireland and there are no surgeons over here that specialise in reversals so think its time to look further a field.
> 
> Two places that have been recommended to me are Duncan Harriss clinic and also Dawson Microsurgery, am i missing any?
> 
> would love feedback on both, they both seem to be nearly the same cost and £2900. Are most places around this price? (better get saving)

Hi Ladies, just a quick update, i found a surgeon in Dublin that specialises in reversals, so my hubbies consultation is on april 25th, the cost is 1780 which is a good bit cheaper than quotes from the UK, we can pick the date for the procedure at that appointment, at the moment we are looking at end of august, as we have holidays booked etc.

Just wondering how sore will my hubbie be after it? will he need a few days off work etc? i havent mentioned much about pain to him, might put him off!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! Aw thats fab! :dance: with my hubby, we were very surprised at just how quickly it all healed. We followed the after-care plan very strictly to ensure it healed properly. He will need afew days off work, mainly due the area being stitched and swollen. My hubby was bruised really badly and looking at it i was sure it would take weeks to heal but he had 2 days off, hardly any pain relief and we were anle to 'get busy' 13 days after :thumbup: its amazing how quickly it all heals. So to summarise, it looks bad, but the after pain isnt anywhere near as bad as it looks. Hubby didnt even need any pain relief when he woke up, took his first lot the next day and that was mainly because the support underwear they gave him was diggin in where he was swollen. Good luck hunny! Keep us posted on when you get a date sorted :thumbup:


----------



## rdleela

great news!

My hubby had the worst of the reversal procedures (the name of his reversal surgery is in my signature) and it was two weeks of "hard" recovery, where he didn't move much and didn't work, and another two weeks of lighter recovery, he was feeling much better 4 weeks out...


----------



## Mammyjuls

Can anyone advise on any were get it done in tyne and wear and what thr cost is plesse and dos anyone know of were we can get helprwith thr cost


----------



## rachy28

Mammyjuls said:


> Can anyone advise on any were get it done in tyne and wear and what thr cost is plesse and dos anyone know of were we can get helprwith thr cost

Spire Washington Tyne & Wear. We had ours done by Mr Benjamin Jenkins (microsurgical). We had a free 10 min consultation, had a full consult when we decided to go ahead costing £100 and the surgery cost £2595. There were no other costs incurred x

Its private healthcare so unless you can get credit its something you need to arrange payment for x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks for the replies girls, for some reason i am not getting notified when they come in?

hopefully my hubbie will be the same with quick recovery  will keep you all posted.


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh yes, keep us posted! :thumbup: i dont know about how to set up notifications....thought it was automatic unless you clicked 'unsubscribe' in the control panel? :shrug: xx


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi again, just a little update. OH had his reversal on 18th March. He is still a little swollen and sore but slowly getting back to normal. The consultant said it went a lot better than they expected. He had anticipated it would take about 4 and a half hours and he was back in the room and awake in just over 2 hours! 

Im hoping that all is good but they did do sperm retrieval at the same time just in case. The embryologist phoned us to say that there were no issues with quality or quantity of the sperm they retrieved but didnt give us any more info than that. 

The consultant suggested that for best results he shouldnt ejaculate for 1 month.....haha....unfortunately his body doesnt agree and he has had 2 wet dreams.....he is quite embarrassed, says he thinks its just because he isnt allowed! 

Anyway, we have ages until his sperm analysis so just keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## rdleela

Sounds like a successful procedure so far! Don't worry about the wet dreams, it's his body doing it naturally so no worries, I think I remember that happening to my hubby, too! Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## notquite

My husband had a vasectomy 4 months before he met me, sadly. We are starting to plan for his VR.... it's been 4 years since his vasectomy and I'm hoping we can schedule him for later this year! I'm Really nervous about it all though. Any words of advice for a newbie? Thanks!


----------



## rachy28

:happydance: congrats on the vr Sol-fee, we too were told to abstain for a month after the op, we lasted 11 days! :haha:

Good luck with your dh's vr notquite, its been a relatively short time since his vasectomy so id be optimistic for positive results :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi all, we met with the consultant last Friday so we finally have a date, the 28th August. He was kinda asking me to go the ivf route but we cant afford that at least we can keep trying with the reversal.

Just on count down mode now :happydance:


----------



## rdleela

Congrats on setting a date for the procedure! I hope the time goes by quickly for you!


----------



## rachy28

Babybabyno2 said:


> Hi all, we met with the consultant last Friday so we finally have a date, the 28th August. He was kinda asking me to go the ivf route but we cant afford that at least we can keep trying with the reversal.
> 
> Just on count down mode now :happydance:

Good luck hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks girls, i will try and not think about it every day :wacko:


----------



## rdleela

Rachy - yay for approved funding!!!


----------



## rachy28

rdleela said:


> Rachy - yay for approved funding!!!

Thanks! 
They've taken mine and dh's bloods for the genetic workup, I need to arrange a sample from my children to be sent to the clinic too so they can do the "linkage" bit. This bit takes upto 9 months :wacko:
Im so relieved and excited :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I am so so releived to find this thread. searched Vasectomy on here and came up with nothing.

Myself and hubby have 3 boys, just turned 6, about to turn 3 and 20 months. After our last sons traumatic birth, hubby went for a reversal, was never offered any counceling, Reid was a matter of weeks old, he had colic, i had exhaustion and the whole process took a matter of weeks.

Now we bitterly regret it and dont know where to start what with needing 2000 pounds plus and not knowing what surgeon to go to. With the vasectomy being less than 20 months ago im praying we have a good chance. can you give me any advice? i feel so desperate and alone. Is there a type of vasectomy that makes the reversal less succesful? Do we stand a really good chance or not? i believe hubby tubes where burnt? please help xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Also does anyone know how long we should expect to wait once we have the money to go ahead? is it a long waiting list with a good surgeon? can you recomend a surgeon? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: you've come to the right place! :thumbup: there are a lot of good surgeons about, i would definitely recommend dr duncan harriss. We saw him in nottingham. My hubby had his reversed by him 8years after his vasectomy, his were also burnt/lasered too. Hubby also had scar tissue on one testicle after an accident and dr harriss wondered if he would be able to re-attach both sides because of this but he did and we conceived within 3 months :thumbs:. You have every chance of it being a success :thumbup:

As for waiting, we phoned in the aug and booked him in for mid sept :thumbup: we had our consultation on the day and it was included in the price. It was 1890 or something very close, under 2000 thats for sure.

Wishing you the best of luck :thumbup: keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well i think it must be fate that Dr Hariss is the first doctor we came across when looking online! i also think he has a flexible payment scheme accepting a combination of ways to pay, the bmi card , credit card and debit card am i right? i just want the money NOW! its playing on my mind that the longer time that passes the less chance we have of it being succesful. Im worried about what i have read about antibodies. Have you had alot of ladies on this thread whos partners reversals have not worked? 

Thanks so much for replying its such a releif to have found somewhere to ask questions xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So Dr Harriss now charges £2831 obviously its worth every penny but wow...im wrestling with what i could buy my exsisting children.....but the need to complete our family is too much to resist!

Another conundrum is this, i feel like its now or never and if we dont do it the hubby might change his mind....but i wouldnt want to conceive until we had paid back the money for the reversal (we hope to use the bmi card) and where able to buy a new car as we wouldnt have enough seats for a new baby in the one we have, but the receptionist who i spoke to this morning (who was lovely and couldnt have been more helpful) said that Dr Harriss advises you get straight to it and "at it like rabbits" as soon as he is healed, well what if we where lucky and i caught on quickly? 

oh i know i would just be grateful...but financially? 

sorry to rant im just getting the thoughts out, talking to myself more than anything! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aw, its natural to be asking yourself loads of questions! The odds of it being a success are really high for you and your hubby and dr harriss would certainly agree too :thumbup: it really does only take one remember :thumbup: the success rates on here have been good, afew have gone on to have iui but a lot have been successful. :thumbup:

Yes i remember looking into the bmi card too! It just so happened that luck fell our way and i had a ppi claim sent my way which covered the cost and everything needed for a baby! (We will never be that lucky again :dohh:) :haha: and yes they recommend getting started straight away to get the body used to producing sperm that gets to fullfill its journey, the more you do it, the more that gets produced and it takes a year to get it back up to peak :thumbup: if you wanted to avoid it straight away, maybe get in lots of :sex: but avoid your fertile window if you're able to keep an eye on things, but things will always work out xxxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

well thats what i was thinking, we can still do the deed without it being unprotected lol and to be honest after talking i think we are going to have to wait until beginning of october for the op because of oh work commitments, but he has gone from reluctant aggreement to going out and getting a 7 seater car last night! i thought it might be tempting fate being so prepared but what is meant to be will be i guess! xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, good luck with whatever your final decision may be. Many have successful reversals, try not to stress and stay positive. Up to 70% of vasectomized men have sone levels of antisperm antibodies and they only become significant to fertility if levels are over 50%. Dr Harriss has had patients with 100% antibodies and they have gone on to father children :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks rachel im so worried about the antibodies and trying not to get too attached to the idea, but i keep telling myself if its meant to be it will be.

whats your situation has hubby had refersal? xx


----------



## rachy28

Yes he had it a year ago, his semen analysis at 9 weeks post op showed 112million sperm, he had another analysis in january which showed a lower count at 66million but still a good number. To be honest, we didn't give the antibodies a second thought so we were quite devastated when we were told his levels, didn't expect it at all. Anyway, icsi bypasses the effects of antisperm antibodies so we still have faith that we'll get our rainbow x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well i have everything crossed for you that your icsi works :) xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

reversal is now booked for 24th may and we intend to try soon after :) xx


----------



## rachy28

So soon :happydance: good luck elmo! We only waited 11 days and im sure live-in-hope only waited that long too ;)


----------



## rdleela

So quick to get in! Yay! I'm in Canada and we had to wait 5 months for our reversal surgery!


----------



## live_in_hope

wow great news elmo! Thats great! :dance: yer, hubby did a bit of d.i.y on day 11 &12 (just to check it didnt hurt or there was any blood anywhere, which there wasnt) and we did it successfully on day 13 :thumbup: it was fine....so surprising considering how bruised it was after the op! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I know im so thrilled to be getting it done sooner! The bmi card came in post today too! Just so nervous in case theres too much damage when they get in there, or too many antibodies if it does work, because that will be the end of the road for us, but i guess whats meant to be will be! How many cycles did it take you to get bfp? xx


----------



## rdleela

It took me and my hubby 14 months after his very difficult VE surgery to get pregnant. His count was super low. We even tried IVF at 12 months and it failed. It took 5 months for sperm to return after his surgery. But our story is different because my husband never had a vasectomy, he was basically cinched off his entire life. Best of luck to you!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey elmo, on the first page, theres a link to another thread i started about percentages of how long it took people to get their bfps after VR, there is also a list of how long it took people on this thread to get their bfps! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Count down on for our date 28th August, hurry up!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

woo!! :dance: xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Is that the date for your reversal or for something else? sorry im new to this thread and not read the many many pages :) xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi yes date for dh reversal :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay! My husbands is the 25th of this month! What's your situation, any other children? X x


----------



## Babybabyno2

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Yaay! My husbands is the 25th of this month! What's your situation, any other children? X x

how did your dh get on?


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi Ladies, not posted for a while but got OHs first post reversal semen analysis results today so thought I would share to give some hope to those starting out!

OH has 4 kids, (I have none) had vasectomy about 8-9 years ago. Had reversal on 18th March 2014 at GCRM and first semen analysis was last night. 

He was so nervous and really really worried last night. He wasnt meant to phone for results until this afternoon but he phoned first thing this morning as he couldn't wait! He has been told he is in the normal range for all parameters, but we wont get the numbers until the report comes through the post!Will update when we have them. 

We are getting married in September so are kind of NTNP until then (well more realistically we are TTC but telling people we are NTNP as everyone knows about the reversal so it is a lot of pressure!)

Anyway, good luck for all those starting the journey!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hunny! :wave:

Thanks for updating, fab news about the SA results! :thumbup: shame they couldnt give you figures over the phone :shrug: your hubby (to be) situation sounds identical to mine....my hubby had 4kids previously and had his vasectomy reversed after 8 years too! :thumbup: his counts were very low though, but against the odds, we got pregnant. We didnt tell anybody, not even my parents that sean had had the vr, or even that we were planning it....as far as anybody knew, we were just one of those couples who were happy to be without children....mainly because we didnt want the pressure and it made for a very nice surprise when we told them we were expecting.....it was a dream and such a buzz :cloud9:

Wish you all the best with the wedding and all the 'fun' :winkwink: afterwards, you'll be very busy :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## Sparkles25

Thought I'd join in. My hubby had his op in August 2013. We just married so we prevented until March this year. We're on our 4th cycle and no luck so far.
We haven't had him checked yet, we've both had our head in the sand a bit, plus it's only really now we're trying properly!
We really need to find out if it's worked. He had his vasectomy about 6 years before his VR. I don't have any children. We just want one to complete our family :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey sparkles! Welcome! :wave: congrats on hubby having his VR and getting married :cloud9: :thumbup: what a year for you so far! :dance: did you have an opportunity to get his sperm analysed 3 months post vr? I always believed it was part of the process? If so, then get in touch and see if you can have it done now (if you want to that is)....i would recommend it, just to know what you're working with really....but what i will say is it only takes one amd so long as you have a least 1, then you're good to go! :thumbup: i found this forum amazing when i first joined, just before my hubbys vr, now 4 yrs on, i am ttc again :thumbup:
Keep us posted, we'd love to hear how you get on :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Sparkles25

We were supposed to go back ( we used mr swinn) but never did. Where we couldn't try due to the wedding, it wasn't really important - the VR was important to get done ASAP but it didn't seem vital to get it checked. It may sound a bit odd! I do think we need to get him booked in. 
Fortunately, I seem to be fairly regular since stopping the pill in February ish. I'm 34 soon so hopefully still have a few years in me yet.
Both sides were reattached but other than some pretty nasty bruising, the op went perfectly.


----------



## rachy28

You can request a semen analysis from your gp, they will arrange for it at your local fertility clinic should you wish to have one done. We had a second sa on the nhs as we suspected AsAb's. Congratulations on your wedding and good luck ttc x


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparkles25 said:


> We were supposed to go back ( we used mr swinn) but never did. Where we couldn't try due to the wedding, it wasn't really important - the VR was important to get done ASAP but it didn't seem vital to get it checked. It may sound a bit odd! I do think we need to get him booked in.
> Fortunately, I seem to be fairly regular since stopping the pill in February ish. I'm 34 soon so hopefully still have a few years in me yet.
> Both sides were reattached but other than some pretty nasty bruising, the op went perfectly.

:thumbup: excellent, thats good (the bruising is mad isnt it! You think itl never heal when you first see it, let alone be able to 'get busy' after only two weeks!)! :haha: yer see if you can get booked in for one :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sparkles25

I think I've tried to block out the post surgery part, it wasn't pretty! Hubby is away this week (when I'm due to ovulate grr!) so will speak to him when he's back to see if we can sort it :)


----------



## Sol-fee

Here are our semen analysis results-
Volume 3.7ml
Viscosity normal
Density 23.7 x 10^6/ml
Motility 53%
Progression 2-3/4
Abnormal form 80%
Debris +
Cells 0 x 10^6/ml
Agglutination <5%

Everything in normal ranges, OH is so proud of himself, strutting about the place! Wanted the results framed last night!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! That looks great! Not sure what all the figures mean, but there is sperm there and motility is very good! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sol-fee

live_in_hope said:


> hey! That looks great! Not sure what all the figures mean, but there is sperm there and motility is very good! :thumbup: xx

Yeh, that was pretty much what we thought! Tried looking some of the other stuff up on the internet but everywhere seems to score thing differently! There are sperm and enough are normal and moving so think that should mean we are all good!

Unfortunately OH is away next week when I am due to ovulate so probably no chance of anything happening this month! Typical!


----------



## live_in_hope

:dohh: i do feel for you, most months since last oct have been unsuccessful due to bad timing with hubby being away , how rude of them! :haha: im hoping for a good month this month :thumbup:

My hubby only had 1million p/ml which was very low, they said they'd like to see 20million p/ml post vr... And only 4% of his 1million were swimming, which im sure you can work out reduces the 'ideal' amount to extrememly low...but....it only takes one to get pregnant and tyats what you need to remember :thumbup: keep healthy, happy, relaxed and enjoy it :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Reversal is now less than a week away!!!! So nervous, feel comvinced they will say that too much tube was cut away or something and that it cant be done! x


----------



## Sparkles25

You'll be fine! Don't panic and good luck :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

hubby is on his way home on the train! All went well, both sides where done and Mr Harriss is confident! He did say STRICTLY no sex for two weeks at the least and that he believes this is why he gets good results, because the stitches are so delicate that he needs to move as little as possible to for the next few days x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww yay, congratulations! Dr harriss is a legend, he really is and such a nice guy isnt he? :thumbup: yep hubby was so swollen it was unreal and the only real pain he had was from when he was swollen that much, the support strap was digging in...he brought some pants and wore two pairs for a week or so after the strap came off..they were more comfy and just as supportive :thumbup: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> hubby is on his way home on the train! All went well, both sides where done and Mr Harriss is confident! He did say STRICTLY no sex for two weeks at the least and that he believes this is why he gets good results, because the stitches are so delicate that he needs to move as little as possible to for the next few days x

hi there how is your dh now? is he still sore etc?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

He is absolutely fine now and raring to go but im going to make him stick to Dr harriss's advice! Plus Af arrived today anyway so he will have no choice but to wait until the two weeks is up lol, obviously i know this month we will stand no chance anyway and it may take a very long time! We shall see :) x


----------



## live_in_hope

aw thats great! :thumbup: and having af means a bit more healing time :thumbup: dont rule out a bfp first month! Check out the first page...there were afew that got their bfp on the first month of trying! So never say never! Once those tubes are reset high chance you're good to go! :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks liveinhope! You just never expect to be one of the lucky ones though do you?

I had such a strange upsetting dream last night, i was pregnant and was told at my scan that it was twins one boy ampnd one girl but the girl had died....think it speaks volumes about my longing for a daughtet? (We have three boys) x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww really, bless you :hugs: i hate dreams like that coz the feeling that you feel tends to stay with you all day dont they. But they are just dreams. It would be lovely for you to have a daughter,y hubby had the same thing with his first marriage. Had 3 boys, always wanting a daughter then they had a girl :cloud9: then we got together and had a daughter :dance: he would love another aswell (3 of each then :wacko:) :haha:

Dont rule anything out hunny! The lady that got her bfp 7 weeks after VR is a very good friend of mine, we met when we joined on here back in 2010, had our vr about 5/6weeks apart and she conceived afew weeks before me and our babies are afew weeks apart :cloud9: it was lovely to share the journey with somebody! Who knows, we could be bump buddies :dance: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> He is absolutely fine now and raring to go but im going to make him stick to Dr harriss's advice! Plus Af arrived today anyway so he will have no choice but to wait until the two weeks is up lol, obviously i know this month we will stand no chance anyway and it may take a very long time! We shall see :) x

did the soreness last long?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw i hope so liveinhope! That would be wonderful :) 

he had the op on a tuesday and still felt sore going to work on the monday so that was six days after. Its been 2 weeks this coming tuesday since he had the op and is feeling fine, he has 'tested things out' lol and all is fine.

This is a really really tmi question liveinhope but, did you notice any changes to oh's semen? It looks very thick and sort of slimey (god im sorry thats so grosse lol) x


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, I noticed when dh had his v that it went kind of watery then after his vr it had changed consistency to how you describe it. It could be because of the return of sperm in the semen or possibly agglutination. When does he do his first sa?


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, how did your second PGD/ICSI appt in June go???


----------



## dodgegirl

hi ladies! Found this wonderful thread and was excited because I know I will not be alone in this journey :) 

I am not new to this site but new to the reversal part of it ! 
SO...We decided today that we are going to go ahead and do the reversal ! Just a little about me and DH....

DH has a son who is 9 and I don't have any kids. He's 33 and I am 35. I have always wanted children and I told him that when we first got together a year ago that it's a deal breaker. His response was there's always the reversal or other options :) 

A couple weeks ago we had an appointment with a Urologist at his regular medical office. Since it has been 9 years since he had a vasectomy done (sorry I will learn all your abbreviations soon!) that we would have to go to the big hospital and have it done there. I finally called the other day to see how much it would be and how soon we could get in for a consult appt. I have researched the Dr they suggested to do the VR and he's listed as one of the top rated urologists in the nation! 
There was also a few reviews of him online since he has been doing this for over 40 years and there were a few people on there who had more time between the V and the VR than we would and they have been successful. So I am hoping to find more people on here that have had VR with 10+ years in between as ours is 9. 

I don't know much more than this, so bear with me as I learn all the in's and out's and learn about sperm testing etc. Any help would be appreciated ! Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ! :wave: welcome to the vr wags :haha: congrats on taking your first steps on this exciting journey! :dance: my hubby had his reversed after 8years, some friends of ours had it reversed after 15years and conceived within a year and now have two healthy boys! And that was a few years ago now as the oldest is 6! So with advances in technology, theres every hope for anybody wanting to embark on this journey, regardless of time since original vasectomy! :dance: do you know anything about your fertility? When we were considering ours, i went to the docotr, had a fertility test, just to check that i was actually fertile etc. wouldnt want him to spend the money if i wasnt able to have children in the first place :thumbup:
Oooh keep us posted! Theres afew ladies on here who have just had the vr or have it very soon! :dance: xx


----------



## rachy28

rdleela said:


> Rachy, how did your second PGD/ICSI appt in June go???

It's been rearranged for the end of this month :(
I had a sudden cardiac arrest a few days before the appointment and they wanted me to see my cardiologist before I go back to make sure im ok to progress. Thankfully im good to go, ive been put on beta blockers so they should reduce risk during pregnancy x


----------



## Sparkles25

Hi girls
Thought I'd check in to see how everyone is doing! I've just finished my period so didn't catch this month :( 
It was expected as hubby was away for 5 days with work at the key time! So think we've been trying for four months now. I looked at the thread at the beginning and there's so many positive stories, which definitely gives me hope!
I'm thinking about getting vitamins etc. Has anyone else taken them/taking them? I'm thinking more for hubby but obviously I should start taking them too! 
I should definitely have a fertility test. Does your gp do it for free? What does it involve?


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, so sorry about all you've been going through lately! I'm glad you are ok and things are looking better!

Sparkles, my hubby took Fertilaid vitamins, and also large doses of omega 3's and vitamin D; we got pregnant naturally 14 months after his surgery.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy that must have been frightening for you! Are you feeling well now?

Well turns out OH has an infection in his incision! We dtd 2 days sooner than the two weeks last night and afterwards we noticed that it didnt look right down there, so he has been to the gp and has been given antibiotics, it says in his discharge papers that it can be common and not to worry about it effecting the actual procedure so hopefully no damage has been done!

Hi dodgegirl! Nice to see someone near the beginning of this journey like us :) x


----------



## rachy28

I blacked out before my icd fired so thankfully I was unaware. Puts things into perspective though. Definitely don't want another child to inherit my cardiomyopathy so pgd is a must

Make sure ur dh takes it easy, glad you've caught it early tho!


----------



## rachy28

Sparkles25 said:


> Hi girls
> Thought I'd check in to see how everyone is doing! I've just finished my period so didn't catch this month :(
> It was expected as hubby was away for 5 days with work at the key time! So think we've been trying for four months now. I looked at the thread at the beginning and there's so many positive stories, which definitely gives me hope!
> I'm thinking about getting vitamins etc. Has anyone else taken them/taking them? I'm thinking more for hubby but obviously I should start taking them too!
> I should definitely have a fertility test. Does your gp do it for free? What does it involve?

Our gp did ours free. Dh had a second sa on the nhs in january and ive just had my day3 bloods, thyroid levels, testosterone and antral follicle count done, my tests are part of my pgd/icsi but we asked for his sa


----------



## dodgegirl

live_in_hope said:


> hey ! :wave: welcome to the vr wags :haha: congrats on taking your first steps on this exciting journey! :dance: my hubby had his reversed after 8years, some friends of ours had it reversed after 15years and conceived within a year and now have two healthy boys! And that was a few years ago now as the oldest is 6! So with advances in technology, theres every hope for anybody wanting to embark on this journey, regardless of time since original vasectomy! :dance: do you know anything about your fertility? When we were considering ours, i went to the docotr, had a fertility test, just to check that i was actually fertile etc. wouldnt want him to spend the money if i wasnt able to have children in the first place :thumbup:
> Oooh keep us posted! Theres afew ladies on here who have just had the vr or have it very soon! :dance: xx


Thanks for the support and thank you for suggesting that I get fertility testing done ! I didn't think about it. Emailed my doc today :thumbup: One question I did have is how do most people finance their VR's ? I'm thinking of getting a loan through my bank, and DH says he can save a bit before we have it done too. I'm glad that those of you that many years have passed before V and VR that you have had success ! That really makes me feel a lot better ! When we first started thinking about doing this I was down about it because I didn't think we had very good chance going by what I had read online. :nope: 

Sorry *Rachy* that you had that cardiac arrest ! scary stuff, hope you are doing better now ! :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> It's been rearranged for the end of this month :(
> I had a sudden cardiac arrest a few days before the appointment and they wanted me to see my cardiologist before I go back to make sure im ok to progress. Thankfully im good to go, ive been put on beta blockers so they should reduce risk during pregnancy x

oh my rachy!! :shock: what a worry, glad you got the all clear! :thumbup: 



Sparkles25 said:


> Hi girls
> Thought I'd check in to see how everyone is doing! I've just finished my period so didn't catch this month :(
> It was expected as hubby was away for 5 days with work at the key time! So think we've been trying for four months now. I looked at the thread at the beginning and there's so many positive stories, which definitely gives me hope!
> I'm thinking about getting vitamins etc. Has anyone else taken them/taking them? I'm thinking more for hubby but obviously I should start taking them too!
> I should definitely have a fertility test. Does your gp do it for free? What does it involve?

hey :wave: we take vits, hubby is on wellman conception for men and im on a right cocktail....vit b complex, omega 3, coq10, zinc, pregnacare conception and i took soy iso this cycle too and am also applying progesterone cream for this part of my cycle to help extend my luteal phase lol i paid for all these myself, mainly because ive lost hope in the competence of my GP :dohh: lol



Well turns out OH has an infection in his incision! We dtd 2 days sooner than the two weeks last night and afterwards we noticed that it didnt look right down there, so he has been to the gp and has been given antibiotics, it says in his discharge papers that it can be common and not to worry about it effecting the actual procedure so hopefully no damage has been done!

Hi dodgegirl! Nice to see someone near the beginning of this journey like us :) x[/QUOTE]

oh no poor hubby! Glad you caught it quickly and it is quite common, not surprising really with how wrapped up it has to be, all warm and stuff. It shouldnt affect anything so thats good :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## dodgegirl

Ok ladies u know I'm new to this so don't laugh at my dumb question! ! Haha. So my OH submitted his semen this am for testing. When we went for our VR consult with a urologist they suggested that he submit a sample, just to see if any of his swimmers are there, that maybe the vas grew back together on it's own? I guess that happens sometimes ? I think the probability of that happening is pretty slim, but you never know I guess. It sure would save us $7,000 !


----------



## dodgegirl

Is this thing broken? haha. Just surprised no one has replied yet, I thought some of you were on here all the time ! LOL 
Just got results back on OH's specimen testing, the spermies were all sterile :nope: So looks like a VR is in our future..... :shrug:


----------



## Babybabyno2

i never really heard of them testing the sperm first? no mention of this from our consultant, my dh had his vasectomy done 4 years ago, we are having the reversal done on the 28th august, strange but i am picking babies names in my head :wacko:


----------



## rdleela

I think it was smart to do an analysis before spending the money on the surgery! We did the same thing, but we weren't dealing with a vasectomy in the first place...


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hunny, sorry ive been away on my hols xxx ive never heard of them testing before the VR but it makes sense i guess :thumbup: i guess it was a long shot to have any fertile ones there but good they took the tome to check : thumbup: xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Babybabyno2 said:


> i never really heard of them testing the sperm first? no mention of this from our consultant, my dh had his vasectomy done 4 years ago, we are having the reversal done on the 28th august, strange but i am picking babies names in my head :wacko:

That is SO exciting ! ::happydance::dust::spermy:


Do you expect him to be recovering for a week? That's what I read, about a week off from work to recover...
I don't blame you on picking names yet, I already have a girl's name picked and already have some baby things accumulated :)


----------



## Babybabyno2

dodgegirl said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> i never really heard of them testing the sperm first? no mention of this from our consultant, my dh had his vasectomy done 4 years ago, we are having the reversal done on the 28th august, strange but i am picking babies names in my head :wacko:
> 
> That is SO exciting ! ::happydance::dust::spermy:
> 
> 
> Do you expect him to be recovering for a week? That's what I read, about a week off from work to recover...
> I don't blame you on picking names yet, I already have a girl's name picked and already have some baby things accumulated :)Click to expand...

Hi yes he's having it done on a Thursday, so will take the following Monday and Tuesday off also, hopefully he will be ok for work then.


----------



## dodgegirl

Oh that's smart! OK I'm sure it will go great ! OH and I talked briefly today about when we are going to have VR done and we are thinking this fall:) can't be soon enough for me! !


----------



## live_in_hope

yay :dance: as for work, it depends on what they do....my hubby is a painter and decorator with a lot of work going up and down ladders, think he had nearly two weeks off , but its down to the individual, infections are common and too much too soon can affect things and increase risk of infection. We were able to bd after 13 days :thumbup: just get him to keep it clean and take things easy, he will know when he's well enough to go back to work :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi i'am Jane my husband is Rob we have 9 children. 
4 are from a previous relationship then rob and I have 5 children together.
Rob had the vasectomy done when our younger was 10 days old.
That will be 4 years this year.
I'am 37 Rob is 51 can the gp refuse to refer rob because we already have 9 children between us? 
Also when you go private does it take long to be referred? 
Thankyou


----------



## live_in_hope

hi there! Firstly wow! 9 children! :thumbup: and yay for wanting a vasectomy reversal! :dance: firstly, its pretty standard that they wont do a Vr on the NHS, i didnt have any children and they wouldnt do it for us either (hubby had 4 though).... Private was great and very quick.... Where abouts are you in the world? We are in England and I phoned up at the start of august 2010 and booked him in for 13th sept and I was pregnant by dec so it all happened really quickly and his reversal was 8 years after the original vasectomy! :thumbup: xx good luck on this exciting journey! Hope you get your 10th bubba! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

Awww thankyou for the reply 
Wow that's amazing that you fell so quickly that's great :)
we live in Kent. Did your doctor have to do a referral? Or was you able to just ring the private clinic up and book it?
Thankyou


----------



## rachy28

You don't need a referral from your gp. Just contact a private hospital which specialises in microsurgical vasectomy reversal directly :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

yep like rachy said! :thumbup: just find one you like and ohone them up. There are a few on the first page of this thread that people have recommended, i obviously would recommend mine, Dr harriss is a legend! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

Thankyou ladies we live Kent is there any good ones near there?
We'd much rather not go to our gp as we know they will try to talk us out of it. We only had the vasectomy because my family pushed us into it


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, theres one on the first page with a link to one in brentwood? Is that quite close? Itl be closer than the one on inottingham that we went to :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies! hello to the new ladies!

6dpo for me on our first cycle since the op! I told my mum in the end, she wasnt pleased but i didnt get the really bad reaction i was expecting but im not bothered anyway its our life! X x


----------



## Sparkles25

We used mr swinn near gatwick. I can't comment yet as I'm not pregnant but he seemed to have good reviews x


----------



## dodgegirl

Anyone in this thread in the US? I'm on the west coast :)


----------



## rachy28

I think there's a spire hospital down that way, they do vr's


----------



## Sparkles25

Mr swinn is at the spire hospital near gat wick. Think that's the closest to kent :)


----------



## Mummyto10

Thankyou mr swinn is away until 28th august does anyone else recommend anyone else? X


----------



## live_in_hope

theres a spire hospital in brentwood (link on first page) id recommend Dr Harriss in nottingham :thumbup: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well think thats me out for first cycle. Can feel af starting as we speak! But thats ok i never expected it to happen so soon (even if i had convinced myself i was pregnant lol) silly girl! xx


----------



## rachy28

Its not silly at all, I convince myself every cycle ;)


----------



## live_in_hope

me too! (Even when we didnt do it around ov!:dohh:) lol xx early preg can also feel like af coming too! Y last pregnancy, i was sure she was coming everyday from about 7dpo, then at 11 dpo, something ade me test, even though i had no preg symptoms whatsoever and i about fell over when it turned positive! :haha: so you are definitely not out until she 'shows and flows' as. I say :haha: xxx
Good luck hunny, keep us posted ! Xx


----------



## Sparkles25

So we've finally bit the bullet and are booked in for a sperm analysis tomorrow eek! It's quite nerve wracking really. It's been a year this week since the operation. I'm fairly certain af is about to start (I'm 12 days after ovulation). 
But least we'll know if the operation has worked. In fairness, we've only been 'trying' for 5 months as I went back on the pill after the op due to the wedding x


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh good luck for tomorrow!! :thumbup: we got the results the next day! So hopefully they wont keep you waiting too long! :thumbup: xx


----------



## rachy28

Good luck Sparkles, I hope you get good news. We've had 3 sa's and his last one increased from 15m/ml to 22m/ml so despite his shocking antibody levels im pleased we've improved in one area. Please let us know how you get on x


----------



## Sparkles25

Thanks girls! Will let you know :) hopefully we'll get the results quickly! X


----------



## Sparkles25

Wow it's no wonder we put it off. We took it to our local hospital and it was all quite awkward! 
Anyway, it's done and hopefully we'll get the results soon although they said 7-10 days.
Af has just arrived too but will remain positive :)


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh good luck! Yer, my hubby felt that awkward about doing it in the hospital he drove to a secluded area and did it in the back of his van! :pmsl: so long as it was done and submitted within the hour they said xx


----------



## dodgegirl

I am one step closer to making this a reality ! :happydance:

Today I scheduled the consultation appt with the urologist who will do the VR ! Yay ! It's scheduled for Sept. 12th. If all goes well, we could be having a surgery within a couple months of that. 

We just have to find financing for it and we should be good to go. I don't know why he wouldn't be accepted as a candidate for the surgery, he is young and only has 1 kid. Not sure what their requirements are, so I can't wait until this appointment to hear what the doc has to say !


----------



## live_in_hope

aww yay thats fantastic news! Im sure he'll be fine, fingers crossed! Keep us posted! Xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi ladies we have just spoken to Mr swinn's secretary and she is sending an email with all the details and when to book in. The hubby is a bit scared about being put out and staying in the night any words of wisdom thankyou x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww he'll be fine....it was less than 2 hours (and my hubby was slightly more complicated due to previous scare tissue) and when he came round he was just a bit groggy. He refused pain relief as he wasnt in pain :shrug: (but had some the next day....he had a cuppa and something to eat and enjoyed being looked after :thumbup: he will be fine xxx not as scary as having a baby and spending your first time in hospital staying overnight on your own with a new baby! :winkwink:


----------



## Babybabyno2

has anyone tried those home sperm count kits?


----------



## live_in_hope

i did see somebody mention them a while ago, dont know if its on this thread or another, but i havnt....they sound expensive! Lol x


----------



## Babybabyno2

I am in Ireland, they are 40, but cheaper than 200 if we go to the clinic.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow really! Well id say they were worth a shot then! :thumbup: xxlet me know how you get on! Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

live_in_hope said:


> oh wow really! Well id say they were worth a shot then! :thumbup: xxlet me know how you get on! Xx

we are finally in the month dh is having his vr, 28th august, it cant come quick enough!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

yay :dance: :dance: :dance: xxxxx


----------



## Sparkles25

A year to the day since our op. We're now on month 6 of trying. I'm trying soy this month. I'm fairly regular 30/31 days but I thought it might help have a stronger ovulation. I'm doing cd 2-6 and have so far taken 80mg for 2 days. Has anyone else tried it?
Still no news on the sperm!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, wow a year already! :shock:
I did soy this month too :thumbup: first time last cycle but we didnt bd around ov :dohh: this cycle its messed with my ov (see chart below) i dont know if i ovd or not...i have crosshairs on my chart but i didnt have hardly any ewcm or any +opk like i would normally have :shrug: so i could be 6dpo or i could still be waiting to ov :cry: i took 120mg cd3-7 i will up this next cycle though xx


----------



## Sparkles25

Oh no! I hope you manage to find out what's going on. I definitely had an aching left ovary this morning, which is odd for me as I never really get any pain from my ovaries, even at ovulation. I was considering taking 120mg the next three days but I'm wondering whether to stick with 80mg and see how I get on.
I do shift work so I can't do my temps as it'd be all over the place. I did get positive opks last month, which was the first month of using them.
We've decided that I won't tell hubby when I'm ovulating, he doesn't want it to become too clinical. I don't mind too much, we tend to bd every other day anyway so it's not too obvious. I'm hoping my cycles remain regular as at the moment I'm due to ovulate when we're away next month, perfect timing! X


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh sounds like perfect timing :winkwink: yer thats good that you do it that regularly :thumbup: i havnt told hubby when im oving past two cycles but he knows...,he knows that when im very 'wet' that its my window....although not this month as i didnt really have a window :shrug: x


----------



## dodgegirl

Babybabyno2 said:


> I am in Ireland, they are 40, but cheaper than 200 if we go to the clinic.


ahhh what part are you in ? that's my home country :) I was born in Dubin and we emigrated to the US when I was little !


----------



## dodgegirl

Sparkles25 said:


> Oh no! I hope you manage to find out what's going on. I definitely had an aching left ovary this morning, which is odd for me as I never really get any pain from my ovaries, even at ovulation. I was considering taking 120mg the next three days but I'm wondering whether to stick with 80mg and see how I get on.
> I do shift work so I can't do my temps as it'd be all over the place. I did get positive opks last month, which was the first month of using them.
> We've decided that I won't tell hubby when I'm ovulating, he doesn't want it to become too clinical. I don't mind too much, we tend to bd every other day anyway so it's not too obvious. I'm hoping my cycles remain regular as at the moment I'm due to ovulate when we're away next month, perfect timing! X

damn !! you are lucky to BD every other day !!! I'm lucky with once a week. Mainly due to OH's work schedule, he works nights. Then he doesn't have much sex drive :nope:


----------



## Babybabyno2

dodgegirl said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> I am in Ireland, they are 40, but cheaper than 200 if we go to the clinic.
> 
> 
> ahhh what part are you in ? that's my home country :) I was born in Dubin and we emigrated to the US when I was little !Click to expand...

Dublin !!! what part are you from?


----------



## Sparkles25

I'm the one that does the shifts so that helps. Every now and then we go a few days without due to shifts. I'm nights next week when I ovulate but I'll make sure we do it before I go to work!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh that helps! :thumbup: nothing better to set you on a nightshift than a quickie before you go!:winkwink:


----------



## Sparkles25

Still no results from the hospital :( grrr
Live in hope - any news on ovulation etc??


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no really :growlmad: that is frustrating! Fingers crossed you hear soon!

Thank you, yes i ovd but i didnt know i did until i got my crosshairs..im 10dpo today which is good for me so i will test tomorrow :thumbup: fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi I was wondering if any one can help me and the husband is going to ha e vesectomy reversal was wanting to now if anyone nows of any were in tyne and wear were if it dos not work you get some of the money back that you have payed ?????? 
But husband only had it done about 2 yrs ago so think we have a good chance of it working 

Has anyone had it done in tyne and wear and been sucsefull if so could you tell me were and how much please as we wanting to ring up and make a appointment soon and get the ball rolling 

alsi how long on average do yiu have to wait from having the first appointment till going in and havin it done


----------



## rachy28

My dh had his reversed at Spire Washington. We specifically asked for Mr Benjamin Jenkins. There isn't anywhere that'd give any money back if it fails. My dh's reversal was a success with the return of sperm to normal ranges within 9 weeks. We paid £100 for our initial consultation and £2595 for the operation/aftercare/medication/semen analysis with post op consultation. 
We only waited 6 weeks for surgery but that was our choice


----------



## live_in_hope

hey mammyjuls, congrats on starting your vr journey! :thumbup:

I dont know of anywhere that refunds money if it isnt a success, but after 2years i would say your chances are amazing. My hubby was 8yrs, friends of ours were 15yrs and they have 2 children. :thumbup: there are other options if it doesnt work but there is a cost again :thumbup:

Wishing you the best of luck on this exciting journey :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mammyjuls

Thank you very much everyone yes I am really excited but trying not to be just incase it dos not work x


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi all we have a telephone consultation tomorrow evening with mr swinn eeek exciting. What sort of questions should we ask?
Thankyou xxx


----------



## Louise07

Just wanted to say hi, hubby had a vasectomy done in 2008 after our 4th child thinking we didn't want any more. 
We changed our minds soon after but didn't have the funds to do anything about it. 
We saved up and hubby had his reversal last feb (2013). 
I'm now 30 weeks pregnant. 
I bought a cheep toys r us microscope to look at hubby samples totally amazing to see, it won't tell you how many sperm, but it will show you if and how they are moving.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow thats great news! Congratulations on your vr miracle baby! Wow id never have thought of getting a toy microscoe for that, somebody was asking about that on here the other day....bet it was great to see! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

ladies, i think i got the start of my bfp today :thumbup: i got what i think is a squinter on a frer at 12dpo.... https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=302334 it there if you want to see it. Its best in grey scale at arms length :haha:

I usually have 8-10day lps so the fact im at 12dpo with no sign of af is a miracle in itself :thumbup: lets see what tomorrow brings! :dance: xx


----------



## rachy28

Looks good to me :thumbup:
Your temps seem a little lower than they usually are though, fx they keep rising and that line gets darker. 

Congratulations Louise!


----------



## live_in_hope

yer, my temps are really low arent they? Im pleased they have stayed above the coverline..im hoping for a triphastic chart, but we'll see.... Xx


----------



## dodgegirl

live_in_hope said:


> ladies, i think i got the start of my bfp today :thumbup: i got what i think is a squinter on a frer at 12dpo.... https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=302334 it there if you want to see it. Its best in grey scale at arms length :haha:
> 
> I usually have 8-10day lps so the fact im at 12dpo with no sign of af is a miracle in itself :thumbup: lets see what tomorrow brings! :dance: xx

very exciting ! :) I loooove testing ! Good luck girl, i am thinking really good thoughts for you !!

ok couple of questions as I am still learning about all this stuff... can you explain what "frer" means, and also what is "lps" ? 

thanks and :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you, got a bfn this morning :dohh: well im 2 days late now :shrug:

Sure! :thumbup: frer is a popular test used to detect early preg (first response-early result) and lp/lps are in reference to the luteal phase (the part of your cycle after ovulation-your period starting. Most women it is 12-14 days and it gives the fertilized egg time to implant and get comfy etc. with lps that are short like mine, i may implant at 9dpo and then start the next day which is so frustrating.....:dohh: 
So im 13dpo today which i have NeVER seen in any of my cycles.... Still got a bfn though :shrug: and my temps are low :nope: gah!! X


----------



## Sparkles25

Oh no! Just seen your update, fingers crossed you get a bfp. Xx


----------



## Sparkles25

Louise - congratulations! Always good to hear positive stories.

We used mr swinn! X


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi I am now starting to check when I am ovulating has any one got any pointers as it is a little confusing what are the best things to buy to start testing check the last two days with ovulation kits 
there is two oink line and the test line is a little bit lighter than the control one dos that mean I am ovulationg or not 

if anyone could help and give me pointers would be great as never done this before thanks

isit best to go for the mid stream tests or the sticks ??


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, ive always used the dip sticks and got on fine with them. I sometimes have clear (but lighter 2nd lines) leading up to ov but it has to be the same or darker.... Here is mine from yesterday...




Yes, think my faint bfp was a fluke...i tested with an opk as inwas having a lot of ewcm...turns out i havnt even ovd yet...today im assuming :dohh: another long cycle for me again :nope: xx


----------



## Louise07

My hubby was performed by Duncan Harris's, felt for hubby as he had that op and then a month later had to have his appendix out bless him. 
So it took a while to actually start doing anything, and I was worried that it would of hindered it all. 
And ovulation sticks are best used three days before you think you are going to ovulate, once about 10am and once about 5pm as you can miss your surge.
Good luck lady's I hope you all get you bfp.


----------



## rachy28

live_in_hope said:


> hey, ive always used the dip sticks and got on fine with them. I sometimes have clear (but lighter 2nd lines) leading up to ov but it has to be the same or darker.... Here is mine from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 792831
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, think my faint bfp was a fluke...i tested with an opk as inwas having a lot of ewcm...turns out i havnt even ovd yet...today im assuming :dohh: another long cycle for me again :nope: xx

I had a feeling you may have not ovulated with your low temps, atleast your still in with a chance ;)


----------



## live_in_hope

i thought the same, was convinced i didnt ov, nothing made sense. I didnt get my usual ewcm, usual ov pains, usual +opk. I didnt believe it until about 7/8dpo.... Should have gone with my gut instinct from the start...good job i didnt take my progesterone again, that would have messed things up! :shock: i had another +opk at 10am, its now negative. So assuming i ov today :thumbup: xx heres to another (hopefully less stressful) tww :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sparkles25

Gosh how confusing!
Gutted for you that it wasn't a bfp but fingers crossed you get it in 2 weeks! 
We still don't have our test results! Hubby is going to chase them up x


----------



## Mummyto10

It's all booked mr swinn will be doing my hubby's op on the 10th September wow


----------



## Sparkles25

How exciting! He's very good. The treatment was second to none x


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparkles25 said:


> Gosh how confusing!
> Gutted for you that it wasn't a bfp but fingers crossed you get it in 2 weeks!
> We still don't have our test results! Hubby is going to chase them up x

thank you! I really hope so too! Would be lovely to go back to work pregnant!:dance:

Still no results? That is strange! Yes chase them up! Xx



Mummyto10 said:


> It's all booked mr swinn will be doing my hubby's op on the 10th September wow

ooh thats great! :dance: roll on 10th sept! My hubbys was the 13th sept (his bday):haha:


----------



## Sparkles25

Apparently he has to book an appt to get the results. Makes me nervous!


----------



## rachy28

Sparkles25 said:


> Apparently he has to book an appt to get the results. Makes me nervous!

We requested dh's sa through our gp so when we knew the results were there we just asked them to print them off for us.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no sparkles, how frustrating! :growlmad: but dont be nervous, thats obviously how they do it. I phoned the next day and the receptionist gave me results over the phone! Lol. :shock: obviously she couldnt tell me what anything meant but gave me fingures then i got a detailed letter from the surgeon in. The post about a week later. Everybody must do it differently xx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in. I've not posted on here for a few years but stalked from a distance and currently don't really feel I belong anywhere other than this group!

My name is Claire, I'm 32 with no kids. My DH is 56 (I know a fair gap lol), he has 3 kids from a previous marriage. We had vr 3.5 years ago after prob a good 20 year vasectomy so our chances were very slim but we tried it anyway. As expected it hasn't worked and we're now looking to start ICSI, just waiting on our first appt which should hopefully be oct. Still a bit of a wait as we've chosen to go private through the nhs clinic rather than spire (works out a lot cheaper especially if we need more than one cycle) so getting a little excited now that things are finally moving!

My reason for posting is to get some advice about SA results. After vr we never got to see results, we were just told there was no sperm present in the sample. We've recently done another 2 samples prior to our initial consultation and received a print out of the results. Can any of you ladies tell me what I should be looking at? It's all a bit foreign to me!

Thanks
C xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi cmo, Firstly im sorry things didn't work out, I know how you feel. Can you tell us what the results say then we can possibly elaborate for you x


----------



## Sparkles25

Only 1 million :(


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, why the sad face! That is 1million per ml!! Each ejaculation can be up to 10ml, so thats up to 10million each time you bd......and how many does it take to make a baby??? 1!! And......we had 1million and we have conceived twice! What is the motility? That is an important figure.... You can have zillions per ml but the motility could be poor.... Only 4% of my hubbys swimmers were actually swimming, which took it down to 40,000 per ml.....

Its all about the timing! :thumbup: keep smiling! It only takes one!!


----------



## Sparkles25

It said that the amount was too small to check! Damn nhs! Your post has really cheered me up! It's so true that it only takes one. I'm so grateful that we have 1million. I'm not sure how I'd cope if it was zero! X


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no thats frustrating! What about where you had the op? Dont they offer follow sa testing?... As hubbys were so low they said we could come back in 6 months for another test to check for improvement....but thankfully we didnt need it....also, sperm increases after vr and after a year it is meant to be at its optimum amount...so we were told to ejaculate as much as possible to get the body used to realising that it needs to produce sperm etc..... Ive often wondered what hubbys count would be now xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Hmmm, I don't know if that's exactly true, dh's 1st sa 26.6m/ml = 112m, 15% rapid linear, 6% morph. 
2nd sa 15m/ml = 68m, 32% rapid linear, 3% morph. 
3rd sa 22.8m/ml = 94m, didn't find out motility or morphology on this one.

We had no increase but still a good count despite the antibodies. 

Sparkles, it does only take 1. The main thing is that you have some there :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

ah, thats interesting rachy! Wonder why i was told that then? :shrug: xxx


----------



## rachy28

It probably does for the majority of ppl, I guess I have to think of the possibility of one of his tubes closing over time? Not that it matters how many he has now as natural pregnancy is only about 1% for us. I would rather have 1m healthy sperm that can get us pregnant than what we have x


----------



## CMo

Thanks Rachy. Here are the results

Sa1

Volume. 1.8ml. 
Prog mot. 23%. 
Non prog mot. 11%. 
Immotile sperm. 66%. 
Total motility. 34%. 
Sperm conc (m/ml). 10.10. 
Total sperm count (million) 18.20. 
Total motile (million). 6.2. 
Normal morphology. 6%. 
Appearance. Normal. 
Liquefaction. Normal. 
Consistency. Normal. 

The comments for first sample state:
Low volume (hypospermia) with ph of 7.6. Clear appearance due to low concentration and total sperm count. Only 9 immotile sperm see . Sample contains gelatinous bodies. Suggest referral.


Sa2

Volume. 1.1ml 
Prog mot. Not done 
Non prog mot. Not done 
Immotile sperm. Not done 
Total motility. Not done 
Sperm conc (m/ml). 0.02 
Total sperm count (million) 0.02 
Total motile (million). Not done 
Normal morphology. Too few 
Appearance. AbNormal. 
Liquefaction. Normal. 
Consistency. Normal. 

Second sample: low motility, concentration and total sperm count. Sample contains debris with debris stuck to sperm and mucus streaks. Suggest repeat to confirm/exclude.


Sorry for long post but can you ladies shed any light on these results?
Cxx


----------



## rachy28

I wouldnt rule out a blockage/tube closure possibly even a "blowout". The debris is most likely undeveloped sperm cells and round cells, these are present in most samples. I wouldn't rule out agglutination. Have you tried vitamins? 
Our second sa was quite reduced so we started dh on vit c 1000mg, vit e 400iu, zinc 15mg and tribulus 1200mg daily. Improvement was marked.
Vit c will help with agglutination, count and motility, vit e & zinc help create healthy vitality and tribulus increases testosterone thus increasing count and supposedly reduces antisperm antibodies. 

Count isnt everything, live in hope had a poor count and managed pregnancy just 16 weeks after vr, we have a "normal" count and cant get pregnant. 

I would start vitamins and get a retest in approx 6 months unless you start icsi before then x


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks rachy, yer CMo i can't really help much in terms of interpretation of the figures, but the vitamins that rachy suggested are definitely a giod place to start! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## CMo

It's all so confusing!!! Think it was just a strange feeling seeing it all printed out and acutely seeing figures. After vr the consultant just said there was nothing present so we never bothered getting a second sample done. The only reason we got these 2 done was because it was mandatory for our icsi referral. I suppose I just expected it all to show zero's!!

We always said from day 1 that any chance no matter how small was better than the zero chance we had and now I'm over my 'psycho feeling like a failure stage' and accepted icsi is our best chance we can at least enjoy bd'ing for the next few months until treatment starts. You never know...... Miracles do happen!!

All this TTC really plays with your sanity!!

C xx


----------



## live_in_hope

haha yes it does! :wacko: totally!! Miracles do happen indeed and quite often when you least expect it too! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Sparkles25

Thanks girls. Our consultation is calling next week to discuss it. I'm going to get some fertilaid. I'm hoping they'll do a test for us. Least then we'll know if there's any live decent sperm.
I'm due to ovulate this weekend so we shall see xx


----------



## rachy28

Cmo, have they recommended a tese for your dh prior to icsi?
I do think its the best option, you could go for a vr re-do but you'll probably have better luck with icsi.

Luckily because my dh has a good number of sperm, we dont need an extraction. We are doing it for genetic reasons though x


----------



## CMo

I'm not too sure Rachy but I would imagine so (poor DH!!)

We've not even considered a redo just because time is ticking for us and don't want to wait much longer. It's torture enough waiting the 12weeks for initial consultation but the nurse assured me the wait is because the nhs will fund all our initial tests/screens then we'll go onto the private list which moves much quicker. We're lucky we're in a good position to fund treatment now but it's been a long slog for the last 3.5 years!

What's next for you Rachy?


----------



## rachy28

We have nhs funding for 3 cycles of PGD with ICSI. Im currently just waiting for our probes (used to detect a faulty gene in my embryos) I only have funding because I have 2 children with my genetic condition. This process is so long, we still have approx a year before we can start our first cycle. Even if by some miracle we got pregnant, I would need the cvs test but I honestly couldn't face termination. Pgd means they only implant healthy normal embryos so we can have a healthy child. 

I remember when the clinic said dh would need a tese if there wasn't enough sperm present, he definitely crossed his legs tightly! I've never seen such relief on his face when they told him his count :haha: I really feel for your dh :(


----------



## CMo

Lol def don't think he's looking forward to it but just keep telling him if that's his only big part then he's getting off lightly. I've got months of injections ahead and labour lol. He gets very little sympathy from me, I'm a nurse so it's all used up at work, just keep telling him to man up lol&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Louise07

If I can help in anyway then I'm more then pleased to, I feel so lucky and even if it's just a chat ect then pls lady's go a head. 
Good luck and I'll be thinking of you all for your bfp's.


----------



## Mammyjuls

Who so excited we family got the money together and my husband is going to see consultant on 3rd September for first consolation so hope all gos well and hopefully he will have his op soon so really looking forward to it I am still charting my ovulation etc ......


----------



## live_in_hope

ah thats great news mammyjuls! Let us know how it all goes! Xx


----------



## Sparkles25

This may be tmi but I got my positive opt yesterday. We dtd fri/sat/Sunday am but couldn't do it yesterday (I was nights and we had a builder round before I left for work). We can dtd tonight but what are my chances, especially given the low sperm count? So frustrating that I've missed the peak day!


----------



## rachy28

You still have a good chance, every other day is optimal for ttc especially with a low sperm count. Your possibly ovulating today or tomorrow so I would definitely bd tonight x


----------



## Sparkles25

Thank you, just a bit nervous we missed it :) I took soy this month too x


----------



## live_in_hope

firstly, nothing is tmi! :haha: it sound like you've given it a good shot! :thumbup: did you do an opk today? Depending on whether yesterdays +opk was the beginning or end of your surge, then tonights bd may still count! :thumbup: this is my first cycle with soya too :thumbup: fx for us both!! Ive heard such good things about it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mammyjuls

Dont want to sound silly but what dos soya mean ??????


----------



## Sparkles25

Well I'm a bit confused! I'm on nights at the moment. Last night I had jelly cm, no idea what that means! I took a opk at 10am today, which was a definite negative but this afternoon it's now positive again and I'm fairly sure I have Ewcm, which is the first time I've noticed it. So after all that, I think today might be the day! Phew!
Fingers crossed, soy works for us both!
Soya isoflavones are a natural clomid x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, sometimes the lh surge doesnt kick in until later on in the day which is why they say not to use first morning urine, so that may explain why it was neg this morning. The jelly cm is a good sign too, and today with it being ewcm means your definitely very close to ovulating so get in one tonight and you've covered your bases :haha: il be 7dpo tomorrow so the next few days il be getting excited as i usually do....will probably start testing at 8dpo :blush: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies me again! I dont really have anything to add, just to say i come on and have a read from where i left you, i dont come on for a chat too often because im the type to become very obsessed and begin to worry alot that it hasnt worked, which i promised dh i wouldnt do lol. Im somewhere past ovulation, not sure how many days trying not to think about it (im only basing this on my monthly ovulation pain).

Im due Af on 28th which is the same day we are due to fly on holiday! I wonder if i will manage to resist testing until we are on holiday (thats if af doesnt show on the plane lol) wont that be delightful for me! 

Pretty sure i will cave before then since i had a shelf full of home bargains tests in my bathroom cupboard lol 

love,and strength to you all x x x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: aww i totally get you! :thumbup: wish i was more like you :dohh: well as the tests are there, i say test away! :thumbup: but i am very quickly becoming a poas! :haha: fingers crossed you get to know either way before you fly out! Xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Good luck sparkles, fx you catch that egg! 

Elmo, hope af stays away! Im alot more relaxed in the 2ww than I used to be, I don't even buy tests anymore but this cycle, something is different. Ive been constantly crampy since ovulation, its like ovulation never ended...really weird and its driving me nuts :wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh rachy, different is good! :thumbup: keeping everything crossed this is your cycle! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachy28

I thought maybe the cramping was all in my head but now im spotting, its brown mixed with a copious amount of creamy cm. I never spot during my lp. Should I start getting excited? Isn't 5dpo too early for implantation? X


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh really! Cool! No, id say it was possible for sure! You dont normally have short lps do you so i say there is more chance that this is implantation than it is af! :thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

My lp is 12/13 days, not due af till 28th or 29th. Idk, maybe its just a dodgy cycle x


----------



## live_in_hope

well just keep an eye, your temps are good, high, stable,....next few days are going to be interesting xx


----------



## rachy28

Ok so I thought the brown spotting may have possibly been from ovulation despite me never having O spotting before, its now turning red and its not letting up so i cant put it down to ovulation now can I? Im stupidly getting excited. I had implantation bleeding with my first pregnancy but it was a mc, I didn't bleed until af was due tho so this is really early. 

Live in hope, your temps look fab :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh, when you it isnt letting up, do you mean its like a proper red flow? Hmmm, ov bleeding isnt something i know much about but if it was, wouldnt it be around ov time? I would guess its more likely to be implantation bleeding, (but again im no expert...ive had two bfps and not experienced IB with either) is it similar to when you had IB with your first?......oooh exciting! And your temps look goooood! Xxx


----------



## rachy28

No its not really red, its only when I wipe and its more like a red/light brown, its just like when af starts so id say fresh blood. I cant remember exactly what it was like with my first pg, I just remember assuming it was af starting. So maybe it is similar. Id take a pic but i think thats a bit gross :haha:

Im getting cramps, sharp twinges and backache too. How am I supposed to wait 8 more days :wacko: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh i say those are great signs! :thumbup:...... Lol at the photo, yer, its tea time here, may just put me off me tea :haha: lol....

Answer to your question......dont wait 8 more days! Test at will! Im testing for the first time tomorrow morning :thumbup: cmon!! :dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

or maybe friday....if your implanting today then tomorrow will be too early to test xx


----------



## Sparkles25

Ooh exciting girls! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both! Think I'm now in my 2 week wait! I'm so pleased the soy hasn't messed my cycle. All being well I'll still ovulate next month when we're away! It'd be just our luck that we'll fall next month as June is crazy in this house for birthdays! X


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe it'll be sods law! We're like that in sept! Me, hubby and lo all have our birthdays in the same week! :shock: its like xmas in our house! Lol xx


----------



## rachy28

Think the earliest ill test will be monday 10dpo, I hear asda have some tests for £1 that are supposed to be as good as the superdrug ones, ill pick some up while im there.

If my eggo is preggo then id be due 8th may, its such a hectic month for us with 6 birthdays, my sister in laws anniversary and my anniversary. Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow, il be 6th may if my eggo is preggo! Xxxxx my anni is the 12th may :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Have you tested yet rachy? If i was preggo my dd would likely be the same because im due on 28th too! I have been so sure im pregnant but i have been poas like a mad woman to no avail, all negative! xx


----------



## rachy28

I got bfn today :( I suppose its still early though. 
I had more spotting at 8dpo. Behind my nipples are starting to feel sore. Im trying not to get my hopes up because ill feel crushed if af comes but its hard not to :wacko:
Fingers crossed for you also x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, rachy your temps look great! :thumbup: im out, af got me today.....but i got a 11 day lp which is my best ever lp in all my ttc history! :dance: planning on having a break now until dec.....we'll see how that goes :haha: xx wishin you lots of luck, test sooon! :thumbup:

Elmo, are you 10dpo too? Good luck! Im i
A poas addict too! Sure i got my bfp at 9dpo.....obviously not :dohh: :haha: good luck, keep us posted! Xxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks live in hope, good luck with the ttc break, thats what we were doing :haha:

My temps have actually been lower than usual but im hoping that's down to implantation :shrug: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think im about 12dpo, how many dpo are you rachy?

aww liveinhope sorry af got you!!

I got bfn this morning again, do you think it probably would have picked it up by now? Whats driving me mad is that im so convinced i know it will be more of a let down when af comes. xx


----------



## rachy28

11dpo today, ill test again tomorrow then Friday if af doesn't show. I woke up this morning extremely emotional, crying for no reason at all. I don't know if it's because I want it so much :shrug:

I know most ppl don't get a bfp until after af is due. Your not out until the :witch: shows x


----------



## Sparkles25

I'm 7 dpo today. This week has flown. All I know is we tried our best this month but no symptoms so far x


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh rachy, everything is looking good for you so far!xxxxx elmo, you're not out til the :witch: shows xxxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

So dh reversal is sat 6th, my question is, is it a full two weeks we have to wait to try after that? can i relieve dh to test his sperm with a home kit just to check if there are sperm present? or will the surgeon tell us he found sperm ?


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy, sorry she got you too :growlmad: xxx
Elmo, any update?
Sparkles, have you tested yet?
Babybaby, yay not long now!! :dance: our surgeon told us 2 weeks, but its down to the individual, providing he heals without any problems. Infections are common due to the warm, damp sensitive area so its really important to follow the aftercare guidance with cleaning etc. hubby did it himself at 12 days post vr and said it felt fine so we did it together 13 days after...we did it most days and days we didnt, hubby did it himself so he was ejaculating every day to 'flush out' the old,dead sperm and get the body used to producing sperm again :thumbup: the surgeon may tell you if he saw sperm present, ours didnt say anything so im guessing maybe nothing was seen :shrug: we just waited until the 3month post vr sa test. Xxx


----------



## Sparkles25

I'm 12dpo and haven't tested! Eek! Trying not to get my hopes up, I have no symptoms! X


----------



## rachy28

Yea :( just a wacky cycle. Must be psychosomatic...I wanted it so much I made myself bleed :haha:

Good luck sparkles :thumbup:

Babybaby, we were told to wait 4 weeks....we lasted 11 days, Oops!


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparkles25 said:


> I'm 12dpo and haven't tested! Eek! Trying not to get my hopes up, I have no symptoms! X

ooh you are good not testing, how long are your luteal phases usually? When is af due? Good luck, keep up posted! :thumbup: ......i had no symptoms with my last pregnancy! :thumbup: xxx



rachy28 said:


> Yea :( just a wacky cycle. Must be psychosomatic...I wanted it so much I made myself bleed :haha:
> 
> Good luck sparkles :thumbup:
> 
> Babybaby, we were told to wait 4 weeks....we lasted 11 days, Oops!

aww i know that feeling, i felt beyond desperate last cycle...:nope: im on a break now.....thats the plan, but ive kind of told myself that if i ov early (as in no later than my birthday on the 16th which is cd23) then il try again :blush: cd23 is my old day that i would consistently ov on, before my cycles went wappy.... Now im under the acupuncturist and i started herbs on friday, im hoping for good thing... The acupuncture has already helped my back and my lp was improved last cycle, just got to get my cycle shorter now..... Xx


----------



## Sparkles25

My lp is normally 13 days ( I come on on the 14th). I've been so busy this last week I've barely had a chance to think! I've got the beginnings of a cold and was desperate to take some meds last night but held off. So I tested this morning, more so I can take lems/night nurse etc! Anyway, it was a super drug test and a bfn. I'm sure it would show by now. So that's officially 6 months and no joy x


----------



## Sparkles25

I'm due on in the next two days x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Vr day is finally here!! Will update asap


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance: good luck today!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks  just left Dh as he was going into theatre, have to collect him in a few hours, hopefully he won't be too sore.


----------



## Babybabyno2

Ok so all went well, the consultant also removed a lump of grizzle that was left behind from original procedure, when I asked if there were any sperm present he said there was nothing in the tube ?? But thats ok, has this happened to anyone?


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hows he doing? Yes i think thats nothing to worry about. I didnt ask my surgeon and he didnt say whether he saw any sperm..im guessing he didnt otherwise he would have said :thumbup: hope he has a nice gentle recovery xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi there, he didn't sleep all night must have been the morphine?? Lots of bruising but so far not much pain at all, he's on an anti b plus anti inflammatory but not pain killers taken yet. They gave him a note for a week off work but will see how he is feeling. So far so good


----------



## live_in_hope

excellent! :thumbup: my hubby was like that too! It was so black i couldnt believe it didnt hurt him :shock: but yer he didnt take any pain relief until about 3 days later and that was only because the strap was digging in due to the swelling... He ended up taking it off and wearing two pairs of pants..that seemed to give him enough support... Cant remember when he took it off though....about 3 days maybe? Cant remember... Its hubbys 4 yr vr anniversary next week...he had it done on his birthday! :haha: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

My Dh has no strap on just tight boxers


----------



## rachy28

Congrats babyno2... let the baby making commence :happydance:


----------



## CMo

Babyno2 my surgeon told DH at the time he saw sperm and when he squeezed the tube it came through. He said the main problem was his body rejecting (antibodies?? or something was mentioned)

Good luck, hope it all goes well and DH is recovering nicely!


----------



## Sparkles25

Hope hubby recovers well, who did you use?
My af is now over but I was late so has pushed me back this month, meaning I might not be ov when we're away! Grr. I'm going to take soy again from today but I'm starting on day 4 rather than day two like last month.
Here we go again!


----------



## Babybabyno2

I'm based in Dublin, Ireland, used the only surgeon I could find that would do it  cost &#8364;4300!! Sooo expensive. he said we can start trying after ten days, Dh is fully black and blue !! Looks terrible and looks like he only had one ball ;-)


----------



## Babybabyno2

CMo said:


> Babyno2 my surgeon told DH at the time he saw sperm and when he squeezed the tube it came through. He said the main problem was his body rejecting (antibodies?? or something was mentioned)
> 
> Good luck, hope it all goes well and DH is recovering nicely!

Praying there are no anti bodies. We are booked for sperm analysis in four weeks. My fertile week is just after his healed time so at least we can try straight away.


----------



## live_in_hope

its mad how black and blue it is isnt it? I was so shocked and couldnt believe he wasnt in pain, it looked just awful lol. Its good that you get to try this cycle too! :thumbup: you never know! :winkwink: you havnt got long to wait until your sa test either! :thumbup: didnt know they did them that soon after! Xxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

More money though, it costs &#8364;100 :-( but will be worth it


----------



## Sparkles25

Good luck! It does look awful but after a week or so it gets so much better.


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks girls


----------



## CMo

Well ladies a wee bit of exciting news here..... We've finally got our initial consultation for icsi on sept 26th!! Can't believe that after 3 and a half years we're finally starting to get somewhere! Feel sick with nerves just now!!! Eeek!!


----------



## Sparkles25

That's so exciting! I'm thinking we might need to go down that route. Did you get referred from your VR clinic?


----------



## rachy28

CMo said:


> Well ladies a wee bit of exciting news here..... We've finally got our initial consultation for icsi on sept 26th!! Can't believe that after 3 and a half years we're finally starting to get somewhere! Feel sick with nerves just now!!! Eeek!!

Great news :happydance:
I understand how the waiting really gets to you, we were referred for pgd with icsi last October and are probably still a year out from starting. The nhs are so slow!
I have my fingers crossed it will work first time for you :thumbup:


----------



## CMo

Thanks ladies. Trying not to get too far ahead of myself but it is exciting!

Rachy why are you waiting so long? My friend is just about to start icsi on nhs here. They waited a year from their initial appt.

Sparkles my GP referred me and done all our initial bloods and SA. We could self refer if we went to a private clinic but we chose to go private through the nhs. Been a bit of waiting so far as technically we are on the nhs list just now until after our first appt then we join their private list which goes quicker. I think the only difference is that nhs fund everything until the actual treatment starts then we pay then. It worked out a good bit cheaper than going private. I feel bad worrying about cost but was just thinking if we need more than one cycle the money we save will come in handy. Plus the hospital is literally 5 mins away from private clinic and it's exactly the same doctors that do both!


----------



## rachy28

Pgd is much different to icsi. I carry a genetic mutation which is autosomal dominant. Both of my children are affected. Its a long referral process. I saw my gp last October then the geneticist in late December, had our first pgd appointment in late April and again in July with fertility tests in between. Now we are waiting for our probes so they can test my embryos, this bit takes approximately 9 months. We should be able to start in April but I want to delay treatment for personal reasons. 

The Londons womens clinic do 3 cycle packages, might be worth a bit of investigating?


----------



## CMo

I'm up in scotland so not practical to have treatment down in London just for all the travelling back and forward for appointments. I'm a nurse and based in the hospital we will do our treatment in so makes it much easier for nipping away to appointments.


----------



## rachy28

I see, much easier for you then. There's a LWC in Darlington northeast uk, just 15mins away from me. For my pgd I have to have all scans during stimming at Leeds centre for reproductive medicine then I have to travel to Guys Hospital London for egg collection and transfer. Its gonna be so expensive. I think its a good job we secured funding :wacko:


----------



## Babybabyno2

So Dh has his op on Saturday, last night he said he had no pain so I 'relieved him' was this too soon? I was very gentle, his sperm smelt different and seemed thicker?? There was a tiny bit of pink blood also. Was it too soon he was a bit worried. Sorry if it's tmi :-(


----------



## CMo

Babyno2 I'm sure all will be fine. Our surgeon never gave us a timescale just said to see how DH felt and as long as there was no pain it would be fine.


----------



## Babybabyno2

That's a relief, the surgeon said about 10 days but Dh seems to be mending quick


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh really, i thought we were impatient waiting 13 days! :haha: well as long as it felt ok i guess! Id keep up with the relieving manually business until theres no sign of blood, then when its clear you know your good to go :thumbup: whoop whoop! Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Ha ha he was just in the mood  think he got a fright when he saw the blood.


----------



## Babybabyno2

morning ladies, dh is still healing well, my brain is gone into over drive over there being no fluid/sperm present during the procedure.. i really need to stop looking on google :-(, sa is in three weeks, not long to wait, i need to prepare myself for it not working straight away... i have also read that alot have m/c due to the quality of the sperm post op???


----------



## live_in_hope

oh, ive never heard that one before? :shrug: yes, you need to stay away from google :thumbup: xxx


----------



## rachy28

Babybabyno2 said:


> morning ladies, dh is still healing well, my brain is gone into over drive over there being no fluid/sperm present during the procedure.. i really need to stop looking on google :-(, sa is in three weeks, not long to wait, i need to prepare myself for it not working straight away... i have also read that alot have m/c due to the quality of the sperm post op???

Try not to worry hun, it may have just been a little slow at coming through. PMA :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, dh is still healing well, my brain is gone into over drive over there being no fluid/sperm present during the procedure.. i really need to stop looking on google :-(, sa is in three weeks, not long to wait, i need to prepare myself for it not working straight away... i have also read that alot have m/c due to the quality of the sperm post op???
> 
> Try not to worry hun, it may have just been a little slow at coming through. PMA :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll try :blush:


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi all my hubby has his op on Wednesday we are nervous and excited. How soon after can he have any action?
As hubby has read that it takes some time for the sperm to come through think he said 30 times? X


----------



## rachy28

We waited 11 days :haha:
I think as long as he feels ok and there are no signs of bleeding then he'll be fine. 
For us, we dtd about 15 times before our first semen analysis which was 9wks post vr, we got a count of 112million :thumbup:


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> We waited 11 days :haha:
> I think as long as he feels ok and there are no signs of bleeding then he'll be fine.
> For us, we dtd about 15 times before our first semen analysis which was 9wks post vr, we got a count of 112million :thumbup:

Thankyou for you message that's great wow :) x


----------



## Mummyto10

Just here at gatwick spire hospital now. Wish us luck I will keep you all updated. It's been nice to know there's been somewhere to post while we've been getting ready for this thankyou x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Mummyto10 said:


> Just here at gatwick spire hospital now. Wish us luck I will keep you all updated. It's been nice to know there's been somewhere to post while we've been getting ready for this thankyou x

good luck today, my dh is 11 days post operation so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

Mummyto10 said:


> Just here at gatwick spire hospital now. Wish us luck I will keep you all updated. It's been nice to know there's been somewhere to post while we've been getting ready for this thankyou x

Good luck today. I used this site since a year before our vr, its fantastic and so supportive in every aspect :) x


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> Just here at gatwick spire hospital now. Wish us luck I will keep you all updated. It's been nice to know there's been somewhere to post while we've been getting ready for this thankyou x
> 
> good luck today, my dh is 11 days post operation so far so good :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thankyou my hubby is in recovery they said so hopefully he'll be back soon.
How is your hubby doing? X


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> Just here at gatwick spire hospital now. Wish us luck I will keep you all updated. It's been nice to know there's been somewhere to post while we've been getting ready for this thankyou x
> 
> Good luck today. I used this site since a year before our vr, its fantastic and so supportive in every aspect :) xClick to expand...

I agree it's great.
Looks like I'll be on here quite a lot now :) x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey mummyto10! How is hubby doing? Sorry i didnt get to post yesterday! Congratulations on getting the vr and heres to a happy healing few weeks :thumbup: welcome to your ttc after vr journey :dance:
Wish you lots of love and luck and we're here when you need us! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> hey mummyto10! How is hubby doing? Sorry i didnt get to post yesterday! Congratulations on getting the vr and heres to a happy healing few weeks :thumbup: welcome to your ttc after vr journey :dance:
> Wish you lots of love and luck and we're here when you need us! :thumbup: xxx

Hiya thankyou for your nice comment.
he's in quite a bit of pain tonight is that normal?
Hubby's already wondering how long we have to wait until we can dtd lol men xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

We are 11 days post op, Dh has had thrush all week :-( hopefully he is clear tomorrow. We bought a home sperm testing kit just to see if it's negative or positive so far.


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> We are 11 days post op, Dh has had thrush all week :-( hopefully he is clear tomorrow. We bought a home sperm testing kit just to see if it's negative or positive so far.

Oh no babybabyno2 I hope he's feeling better soon.
Have you used the testing kit?
That's a good idea buying one of those x


----------



## live_in_hope

Mummyto10 said:


> Hiya thankyou for your nice comment.
> he's in quite a bit of pain tonight is that normal?
> Hubby's already wondering how long we have to wait until we can dtd lol men xxx

yes i think pain is normal. My hubby didnt have any pain and i remember thinking that wasnt normal lol. pain after a intricate surgical procedure is to be expected and swelling and bruising! I doubt you've had a good look yet but my goodness does it bruise! But it goes down and heals so quickly you'd be amazed! Keep up with a good healing routine, keep it clean etc as infections are common so the more you can do to prevent, the better :thumbup: men are so funny arent they? Hubby was the same, he dtd himself at 11/12 days post op and as it felt ok and there was no blood, we did it the next day at 13 days post op. :thumbup:





Babybabyno2 said:


> We are 11 days post op, Dh has had thrush all week :-( hopefully he is clear tomorrow. We bought a home sperm testing kit just to see if it's negative or positive so far.

oh no! :dohh: thats poo! And i bet its quite uncomfortable around his delicates..... Although it had all healed ok before he got the thrush didnt it? Fngers crossed it clears quickly :thumbup: oooh good luck with the home sperm testing kit. :dance: do they just tell you whether there is sperm present or does it tell you anything else? :shrug: let us know wont you? Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Mummyto10 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> We are 11 days post op, Dh has had thrush all week :-( hopefully he is clear tomorrow. We bought a home sperm testing kit just to see if it's negative or positive so far.
> 
> Oh no babybabyno2 I hope he's feeling better soon.
> Have you used the testing kit?
> That's a good idea buying one of those xClick to expand...

Hopefully trying the kit tonight.


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya thankyou for your nice comment.
> he's in quite a bit of pain tonight is that normal?
> Hubby's already wondering how long we have to wait until we can dtd lol men xxx
> 
> yes i think pain is normal. My hubby didnt have any pain and i remember thinking that wasnt normal lol. pain after a intricate surgical procedure is to be expected and swelling and bruising! I doubt you've had a good look yet but my goodness does it bruise! But it goes down and heals so quickly you'd be amazed! Keep up with a good healing routine, keep it clean etc as infections are common so the more you can do to prevent, the better :thumbup: men are so funny arent they? Hubby was the same, he dtd himself at 11/12 days post op and as it felt ok and there was no blood, we did it the next day at 13 days post op. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> We are 11 days post op, Dh has had thrush all week :-( hopefully he is clear tomorrow. We bought a home sperm testing kit just to see if it's negative or positive so far.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no! :dohh: thats poo! And i bet its quite uncomfortable around his delicates..... Although it had all healed ok before he got the thrush didnt it? Fngers crossed it clears quickly :thumbup: oooh good luck with the home sperm testing kit. :dance: do they just tell you whether there is sperm present or does it tell you anything else? :shrug: let us know wont you? XxClick to expand...

Thankyou for the message that helps a lot lol it shall tell hubby about dtd x


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> We are 11 days post op, Dh has had thrush all week :-( hopefully he is clear tomorrow. We bought a home sperm testing kit just to see if it's negative or positive so far.
> 
> Oh no babybabyno2 I hope he's feeling better soon.
> Have you used the testing kit?
> That's a good idea buying one of those xClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully trying the kit tonight.Click to expand...

Good luck. Where did you but the test? X


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi there, we have just done it, now to wait 60mins for the results. 

https://www.inhealth.ie/testpoint-male-sperm-count-motility-test.html


----------



## rachy28

Babybabyno2 said:


> Hi there, we have just done it, now to wait 60mins for the results.
> 
> https://www.inhealth.ie/testpoint-male-sperm-count-motility-test.html

Don't be upset if it gives you a negative result. It says it looks for 20 million/ml motile sperm. He may well have 20m/ml but only 15% of that motile. It doesn't mean he has no sperm present if you get a negative result. Home scoping is the best way to check for sperm as you see them visually through the microscope although they are expensive x


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, we have just done it, now to wait 60mins for the results.
> 
> https://www.inhealth.ie/testpoint-male-sperm-count-motility-test.html
> 
> Don't be upset if it gives you a negative result. It says it looks for 20 million/ml motile sperm. He may well have 20m/ml but only 15% of that motile. It doesn't mean he has no sperm present if you get a negative result. Home scopingis the best way to check for sperm as you see them visually through the microscope although they are expensive xClick to expand...


I know for some reason I just wanted to try it. We've also ordered a microscope too


----------



## Babybabyno2

Ok so it's a very complicated test to do but it showed a positive result not getting my hopes up but its a start


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi that's great news I bet you at excited. I said to hubby about the test and we are gonna do one in a couple of weeks.
We got an email from mr swinn's secretary and mr swinn said there was scarring is this normal?
Here's a copy of the email my hubby sent her and a copy of her reply any thoughts or replies would be helpful thank you 

Hi

Apparently Mr Swinn did speak to you afterwards in the recovery unit but you were probably sleepy.

The operation went well although there was some scarring on both sides but a good join was achieved.

The op letter has been signed so you should receive this in the post shortly.

If you want to have your semen tested locally then you need to arrange this with your GP.

Kind regards
Lesley


Hi Lesley
Could you please find out if the operation went ok as I didn't see Dr Swinn the next day, all so was there any live sperm in the tubes and can I do my sample in 3 months at a local hospital instead of going all the way to Surrey

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## live_in_hope

Babybabyno2 said:


> Ok so it's a very complicated test to do but it showed a positive result not getting my hopes up but its a start

wow thats excellent! :thumbup: a very positive start for you! My hubby only had 1m p/ml 3 months post op, it only takes 1 :spermy:



Mummyto10 said:


> Hi that's great news I bet you at excited. I said to hubby about the test and we are gonna do one in a couple of weeks.
> We got an email from mr swinn's secretary and mr swinn said there was scarring is this normal?
> Here's a copy of the email my hubby sent her and a copy of her reply any thoughts or replies would be helpful thank you
> 
> Hi
> 
> Apparently Mr Swinn did speak to you afterwards in the recovery unit but you were probably sleepy.
> 
> The operation went well although there was some scarring on both sides but a good join was achieved.
> 
> The op letter has been signed so you should receive this in the post shortly.
> 
> If you want to have your semen tested locally then you need to arrange this with your GP.
> 
> Kind regards
> Lesley
> 
> 
> Hi Lesley
> Could you please find out if the operation went ok as I didn't see Dr Swinn the next day, all so was there any live sperm in the tubes and can I do my sample in 3 months at a local hospital instead of going all the way to Surrey
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gary

hey :wave: do you know what the scarring was from? His original vasectomy? My hubby had scarring from his original. v and he had an accident back in 2005 that detatched his testicle from his scrotum :sick: and it twisted and got infected, had to have an emergency op so there was scarring from that and the surgeon thought he would only be able to reattach one side but no, he was able to do both :thumbup: so scarring may make things trickier from a surgical point of view but if the surgery was able to be complete then id say the chances of success are as good as anybody's! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so it's a very complicated test to do but it showed a positive result not getting my hopes up but its a start
> 
> wow thats excellent! :thumbup: a very positive start for you! My hubby only had 1m p/ml 3 months post op, it only takes 1 :spermy:
> 
> 
> 
> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi that's great news I bet you at excited. I said to hubby about the test and we are gonna do one in a couple of weeks.
> We got an email from mr swinn's secretary and mr swinn said there was scarring is this normal?
> Here's a copy of the email my hubby sent her and a copy of her reply any thoughts or replies would be helpful thank you
> 
> Hi
> 
> Apparently Mr Swinn did speak to you afterwards in the recovery unit but you were probably sleepy.
> 
> The operation went well although there was some scarring on both sides but a good join was achieved.
> 
> The op letter has been signed so you should receive this in the post shortly.
> 
> If you want to have your semen tested locally then you need to arrange this with your GP.
> 
> Kind regards
> Lesley
> 
> 
> Hi Lesley
> Could you please find out if the operation went ok as I didn't see Dr Swinn the next day, all so was there any live sperm in the tubes and can I do my sample in 3 months at a local hospital instead of going all the way to Surrey
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> GaryClick to expand...
> 
> hey :wave: do you know what the scarring was from? His original vasectomy? My hubby had scarring from his original. v and he had an accident back in 2005 that detatched his testicle from his scrotum :sick: and it twisted and got infected, had to have an emergency op so there was scarring from that and the surgeon thought he would only be able to reattach one side but no, he was able to do both :thumbup: so scarring may make things trickier from a surgical point of view but if the surgery was able to be complete then id say the chances of success are as good as anybody's! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Yes from the original vasectomy is that normal?
Oh wow your poor hubby but that's great they were able to attach both sides.
Thanks for the message it's a waiting game for now then x


----------



## live_in_hope

yer i would expect scarring, i guess when you think how thin the skin is down there it would be very likely that there would be scar tissue but its ok, just slightly tougher id assume :shrug: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> yer i would expect scarring, i guess when you think how thin the skin is down there it would be very likely that there would be scar tissue but its ok, just slightly tougher id assume :shrug: xx

Thankyou that is true what you are saying we just got worried x


----------



## Mummyto10

Here us the day before :) xxx
https://youtu.be/adJIaA1pjdw


----------



## live_in_hope

wow cool vid! :thumbup: and what a lovely way to begin your vr journey :thumbup: ours was mega hush hush....as far as anybody knew id married an older guy with 4 kids from a previous marriage who had had a vasectomy and i didnt want any children.....i knew my parents were saddened by the thought that i wouldnt have any children and couldnt quite understand it, especially as i work with them, so imagine their surprise when we took them out for a meal and told them we were expecting! They didnt even know about the op! They thought he'd had a knee op :haha: they were over the moon.

So how old are your children? You pair dont look old enough to have 9 kiddies!! Xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> wow cool vid! :thumbup: and what a lovely way to begin your vr journey :thumbup: ours was mega hush hush....as far as anybody knew id married an older guy with 4 kids from a previous marriage who had had a vasectomy and i didnt want any children.....i knew my parents were saddened by the thought that i wouldnt have any children and couldnt quite understand it, especially as i work with them, so imagine their surprise when we took them out for a meal and told them we were expecting! They didnt even know about the op! They thought he'd had a knee op :haha: they were over the moon.
> 
> So how old are your children? You pair dont look old enough to have 9 kiddies!! Xxx

Awww thankyou so much we have the actual vasectomy reversal day too I'll add it on here later for you to see :)
Oh wow thats amazing how lovely that must of been :)
Our children are 19,18,17,16,14,11,8,6 and 4 then we have a granddaughter who is 2 and my daughter is expecting another girl in January.
How long did it take you to fall? X


----------



## live_in_hope

awwwww amazing! :dance: my hubbys are 24,23,21 boys and 17yr old girl and our daughter was 3 yesterday :thumbup:
We had our vr in sept 2010, had the 12wk post op sperm test done in dec (3 days before xmas) then the next day found out hubby only had 1million sperm per m/l with only 4% of those actually swimming.....we didnt let it get to us, we were pleased there was something.....i conceived less than a week later :dance: found out on jan 8th :thumbup: it really does only take one!
My journal is in my sig xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> awwwww amazing! :dance: my hubbys are 24,23,21 boys and 17yr old girl and our daughter was 3 yesterday :thumbup:
> We had our vr in sept 2010, had the 12wk post op sperm test done in dec (3 days before xmas) then the next day found out hubby only had 1million sperm per m/l with only 4% of those actually swimming.....we didnt let it get to us, we were pleased there was something.....i conceived less than a week later :dance: found out on jan 8th :thumbup: it really does only take one!
> My journal is in my sig xxx

Wow that really does prove it only takes 1 :) do you think your have anymore children?
I'll have a look at your story I've been trying to look for other peoples stories as it feels there aren't many of us but i'am sure there is.
Here's the vasectomy reversal day hubby is a bit scared x
https://youtu.be/Cd_UDEHkzl4


----------



## live_in_hope

aww how scared did he look bless him! The room was identical to ours! We went to a bmi hospital in nottingham and it was identical, it could have been our room!! :shock: 
We are currently ttc (although i was meant to be on a break from now until xmas but well we bd and then i had a surpise ovulation...2 weeks sooner than last month) so i am in my tww as we speak. Not holding much hope though.... We have been trying since last year but i conceived first month of trying last march then had a miscarriage then i couldnt start trying until nov as i needed my gallbladder out in nov so i held off ttc then and have been trying since then but since my op my cycles have been wappy :wacko: but since i started acupuncture things are getting back on track :thumbup: so fingers crossed for us both! :dance: xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

So dh has had thrush, now a rash on the inside of his legs near his testicles and now we noticed that one side where the external stitches were is just open like a hole and we can see the internal stitches are still there !! i rang the hospital where he had the procedure carried out as the consultant is away until Wednesday and the nurse said for him to put a steri-strip on to close it up but with all the creams on for the rashes etc it wont stay on :-( nightmare


----------



## Sparkles25

Hi girls
I'm back from a lovely week away. Think I ovulated on the flight home so might have missed it! I used soy this month but didn't monitor ovulation.
Have I missed anything? Good luck to the new members. I used Mr Swinn too!


----------



## live_in_hope

Babybabyno2 said:


> So dh has had thrush, now a rash on the inside of his legs near his testicles and now we noticed that one side where the external stitches were is just open like a hole and we can see the internal stitches are still there !! i rang the hospital where he had the procedure carried out as the consultant is away until Wednesday and the nurse said for him to put a steri-strip on to close it up but with all the creams on for the rashes etc it wont stay on :-( nightmare

oh no :dohh: eek, can you not go and see your gp? Bet they could sort the stitches out? Aww hold off on the bding until he's fully healed, i would, just to he on the safe side :thumbup:



Sparkles25 said:


> Hi girls
> I'm back from a lovely week away. Think I ovulated on the flight home so might have missed it! I used soy this month but didn't monitor ovulation.
> Have I missed anything? Good luck to the new members. I used Mr Swinn too!

hey, aww glad to hear you had a lovely time away :thumbup: its always a bummer being back ay? Did you get any bding in over the time you were away? You never know! Xx

Im 9/10 dpo and am in the running for a potential bfp....didnt plan on it this month, was meant to be on a break but we bd then i had a surprise ovulation :dohh: so we'll see.... It was out of my window but you never know! May just have caught it, im not overly optimistic though xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

We would have to pay &#8364;60 to see our gp, so will see if the steri strip works first if not we will go back to the hospital.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no really? Ooh fingers crossed the steri-strips work then! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Sparkles25

live_in_hope said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> So dh has had thrush, now a rash on the inside of his legs near his testicles and now we noticed that one side where the external stitches were is just open like a hole and we can see the internal stitches are still there !! i rang the hospital where he had the procedure carried out as the consultant is away until Wednesday and the nurse said for him to put a steri-strip on to close it up but with all the creams on for the rashes etc it wont stay on :-( nightmare
> 
> oh no :dohh: eek, can you not go and see your gp? Bet they could sort the stitches out? Aww hold off on the bding until he's fully healed, i would, just to he on the safe side :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> I'm back from a lovely week away. Think I ovulated on the flight home so might have missed it! I used soy this month but didn't monitor ovulation.
> Have I missed anything? Good luck to the new members. I used Mr Swinn too!Click to expand...
> 
> hey, aww glad to hear you had a lovely time away :thumbup: its always a bummer being back ay? Did you get any bding in over the time you were away? You never know! Xx
> 
> Im 9/10 dpo and am in the running for a potential bfp....didnt plan on it this month, was meant to be on a break but we bd then i had a surprise ovulation :dohh: so we'll see.... It was out of my window but you never know! May just have caught it, im not overly optimistic though xxClick to expand...

Ooh this is very exciting! Fingers crossed you get your bfp! 
We had lots of bding (every day) so in that sense it's possible. I didn't monitor at all so no idea if I had ewcm or anything ! Either way, we'll have to see!


Babybabyno2- My hubby had a slight gap during the healing but it all healed beautifully. It's hard not to panic but you'll be amazed how well it heals. Hope the steristrip works x


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh lots of bding is never a bad thing, eeek fingers crossed for is both then! :thumbup: its always hard to track ewcm when you do it everyday anyway with left overs hanging about :haha:


----------



## Sparkles25

Haha very true!!! Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Sparkles25 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> So dh has had thrush, now a rash on the inside of his legs near his testicles and now we noticed that one side where the external stitches were is just open like a hole and we can see the internal stitches are still there !! i rang the hospital where he had the procedure carried out as the consultant is away until Wednesday and the nurse said for him to put a steri-strip on to close it up but with all the creams on for the rashes etc it wont stay on :-( nightmare
> 
> oh no :dohh: eek, can you not go and see your gp? Bet they could sort the stitches out? Aww hold off on the bding until he's fully healed, i would, just to he on the safe side :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> I'm back from a lovely week away. Think I ovulated on the flight home so might have missed it! I used soy this month but didn't monitor ovulation.
> Have I missed anything? Good luck to the new members. I used Mr Swinn too!Click to expand...
> 
> hey, aww glad to hear you had a lovely time away :thumbup: its always a bummer being back ay? Did you get any bding in over the time you were away? You never know! Xx
> 
> Im 9/10 dpo and am in the running for a potential bfp....didnt plan on it this month, was meant to be on a break but we bd then i had a surprise ovulation :dohh: so we'll see.... It was out of my window but you never know! May just have caught it, im not overly optimistic though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh this is very exciting! Fingers crossed you get your bfp!
> We had lots of bding (every day) so in that sense it's possible. I didn't monitor at all so no idea if I had ewcm or anything ! Either way, we'll have to see!
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2- My hubby had a slight gap during the healing but it all healed beautifully. It's hard not to panic but you'll be amazed how well it heals. Hope the steristrip works xClick to expand...

Ah thats a relief, hopefully Dh will be the same


----------



## rachy28

I got my bfp this morning ,1-2 weeks on digi :happydance:
Im really worried about my low temps though. Yesterday's temp made me think for sure af was coming, today's is higher but not by much. My luteal phase is 12/13 days. Im stressing that it might not stick :wacko:


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> I got my bfp this morning ,1-2 weeks on digi :happydance:
> Im really worried about my low temps though. Yesterday's temp made me think for sure af was coming, today's is higher but not by much. My luteal phase is 12/13 days. Im stressing that it might not stick :wacko:

Omg congrats!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

omg rachy! :shock: congrats! :dance:Try not to worry, the fact you registered on a digi at this stage is really good! :thumbup: i shall keep everything crossed that this is a sticky one for you! Pma!! Your temps are still above coverline so its not all bad! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

it may be that your progesterone levels are on the low side, have you had it checked? X


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies, its only taken 20 cycles, ive had all the basic baseline fertility tests but i never had progesterone done because with ivf your supported. I hope it goes up again tomorrow. I'm at docs on fri to confirm and get my referral to the early pregnancy unit, just hope af stays away x


----------



## Sparkles25

Huge congratulations!! Love love love hearing positive stories:) I'm sure it'll be fine, yay!!!


----------



## rdleela

Rachy!!!! OMG so excited for you!!!! I would put down the thermometer! I have always had low progesterone and short LP's (9 days) and my pregnancy was totally not progesterone supported! So I wouldn't worry too much...congrats!!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks sparkles ;)



rdleela said:


> Rachy!!!! OMG so excited for you!!!! I would put down the thermometer! I have always had low progesterone and short LP's (9 days) and my pregnancy was totally not progesterone supported! So I wouldn't worry too much...congrats!!

I know I should put it away but to be fair...I had already taken my temp a good few hours before my bfp, I only tested because it should have been around 36.20 with af in full force. I will try to relax :thumbup:
Totally wasn't expecting a natural bfp at all, I keep looking at the test to make sure it still says pregnant! :dohh:
Congratulations to you too rdleela x


----------



## rdleela

Thanks! And that natural BFP is soooooo awesome, and unbelievable, and amazing, and crazy! Totally get it! ;) make sure to keep us updated!


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance::dance::dance: just brill news! Xxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

ok so one side is still not closing, the steri strips wont stay on, so i rang the consultant who is back from holidays today and he is going to see him today at 5.45pm, hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## rachy28

Hope you get him sorted, It must be so frustrating for you both x


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> ok so one side is still not closing, the steri strips wont stay on, so i rang the consultant who is back from holidays today and he is going to see him today at 5.45pm, hopefully all will be ok.

Good luck I hope the consultant sorts it out x


----------



## live_in_hope

hope you got on ok at the consultant babybaby!

Rachy, yay for your temp going up today! How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? Xxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Dh got on grand, the consultant said he is healing well,it will close up itself, rashes are gone finally. He did say the operation was bigger than planned, there was scarring so they had to free up some vas from above ?? But the joints are good, bit worried now as he didn't tell us this before!!! He started dh on clomid, to be taken every second day, said to get stimulation going asap lots of sex!!! We have got some bd in during my fertile time so will see, we are going to scope tomorrow to see if there are any swimmers.


----------



## rachy28

Glad things are looking up baby, good luck with the baby making ;)



live_in_hope said:


> hope you got on ok at the consultant babybaby!
> 
> Rachy, yay for your temp going up today! How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? Xxxx

Still in total disbelief :wacko:
Ive been spotting all day so im a little nervous about that. Guess all I can do is wait it out & see what happens. I have no symptoms at all, except that I feel like af is coming, it worries me because with all my other pregnancies I had mega sore nipples before my bfps. x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww i shall keep everything crossed for you. I hope the spotting is nothing. I hear it all the time that spotting is normal in early pregnancy but even still its a worry, but try and relax. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummyto10

Hiya all we've set up a Facebook page of our journey please like and share our page we wish we'd s
seen something like this while we was deciding on our vasectomy reversal.
Here is our vasectomy reversal page this will share our highs and lows throughout our journey we will also be sharing pictures of our beautiful children and granddaughters and our personal YouTube channel which will have daily/weekly video updates of the vasectomy reversal starting from the day before the reversal
(16th September 2014)
Hope you enjoy please like and share our page as there isn't much out there for couples that have or are going through a vasectomy reversal thankyou xxx
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1492992394291384


----------



## rachy28

Im following :thumbup:

My spotting is now alot heavier, ive put it as a light bleed in my chart. My tesco test this morning is fainter than it was at 14dpo. Don't think this ones sticking. Im keeping my docs app tomorrow so hopefully they do a blood draw. I'm not sure how I feel tbh, im gutted but at the same time atleast I know we can get pregnant, even though it took forever. Dh is being very optimistic and keeps telling me everything will be fine but I just know in my heart its over x


----------



## live_in_hope

following! What a lovely idea! I set this thread up and a few others on here when i first joined back in 2010 when looking for other vr wags xxxx it was lovely to share with others, family are great but its noth the same as having somebody go through the exact same thing hey xx


----------



## CMo

Rachy I'm so sorry your going through this. I so hope it's good news at your appt tomorrow! Xx

We have our first consultation for ICSI tomorrow. So nervous about it! Finally something is happening !! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks cmo. 
Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on x


----------



## live_in_hope

oh rachy! Ive just noticed your ff chart :hugs: im so sorry but a +hpt still, theres still hope xxxxxx


----------



## CMo

Rachy how are you? Been thinking about you since last night!

Our appt went well. All bloods and internal scan done (wasn't expecting that but not as bad as I'd imagined). They went over DH sample results and are hopeful just to be able to use sperm from sample so hopefully no surgical retrieval req'd - really shocked at that cos we assumed his reversal was a massive failure! He goes in next week to do a sample to freeze as back up.

There's no waiting list for treatment just now so just need last few scans etc then good to go prob at the start of the year! Eeek exciting times ahead! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Thats great cmo, I wish I could afford private treatment because the waiting is killing me. Did they tell you your antral follicle count, its a good indicator to how many eggs you may get.

The bleeding has definitely turned into af now, went to the epu this morning after docs and they did a blood draw, hcg was only 18 so not good for 17dpo. Im ok though, I think ive been through so much that Im coping pretty well, dh isnt doing so good because he thinks its because of his sperm x


----------



## CMo

Rachy I'm so sorry. Hope u and DH can take sometime together over the next while. It's so hard knowing there blaming themselves.

She never mentioned any numbers other than 51 which I think is just the hormone level, the one you get that shows if your ovulating.

I understand what you mean about the wait. If we went to spire we would start straight away but because it's self funded through the nhs clinic we still have to wait a bit for all the scans etc before we start and just recently the private list was 6 months so glad it's went down. Plus we can't afford to start before jan to give us time to get the money saved. I feel like all we've done for years is save! Think our families think we live on the breadline! They've no idea how much money we put away every month, practically DH full wage! Never mind it'll be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> Im following :thumbup:
> 
> My spotting is now alot heavier, ive put it as a light bleed in my chart. My tesco test this morning is fainter than it was at 14dpo. Don't think this ones sticking. Im keeping my docs app tomorrow so hopefully they do a blood draw. I'm not sure how I feel tbh, im gutted but at the same time atleast I know we can get pregnant, even though it took forever. Dh is being very optimistic and keeps telling me everything will be fine but I just know in my heart its over x

Hugs Hun how did you get on? X


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> Thats great cmo, I wish I could afford private treatment because the waiting is killing me. Did they tell you your antral follicle count, its a good indicator to how many eggs you may get.
> 
> The bleeding has definitely turned into af now, went to the epu this morning after docs and they did a blood draw, hcg was only 18 so not good for 17dpo. Im ok though, I think ive been through so much that Im coping pretty well, dh isnt doing so good because he thinks its because of his sperm x

Oh hugs sorry Hun to hear that we are all here for you x


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> following! What a lovely idea! I set this thread up and a few others on here when i first joined back in 2010 when looking for other vr wags xxxx it was lovely to share with others, family are great but its noth the same as having somebody go through the exact same thing hey xx

Thankyou yes I totally agree this is the only proper page I found about couples going through the same thing.
We did a bit of foreplay on Tuesday night that was day 6 he cum but his balls got swollen again do you think that's ok hope we didn't do any damage x


----------



## Mummyto10

CMo said:


> Rachy I'm so sorry your going through this. I so hope it's good news at your appt tomorrow! Xx
> 
> We have our first consultation for ICSI tomorrow. So nervous about it! Finally something is happening !!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Good luck I hope you got on ok today x


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi all what sort of vitamins etc should hubby be taking to help with his sperm? Also what can I take too?
Thankyou ladies I havn't a clue what we should take xxx


----------



## rachy28

I did have dh on Wellman conception but they did nothing to improve his analysis. After our second dreadful sa we put him on 1200mg tribulus, 400iu vit e, 1000mg vit c and 30mg zinc daily. His analysis improved considerably. There are other vits that are supposed to help fertility but we found that less seemed to be more in our case. Tribulus reduces the amount of antisperm antibodies and increases testosterone thus increasing count. I would definitely add that in asap x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey rachy im so sorry :hugs: you have had a lot to deal and cope with over the years and you may have hardened to things but its still tough so dont be afriad to show it :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## rdleela

Awhhhh Rachy, I'm soooo sorry!!! I can't imagine how tough this would be to go through, my thoughts are with you, big internet hugs!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks girls :hugs:
It is tough, if it wasn't for bad luck id have no luck at all :wacko: thats how it feels. I do take comfort in knowing I have 2 beautiful children upstairs but honestly, maybe its a blessing as we are doing pgd for a reason. I have to look at it as maybe this embryo was affected with my condition. If I got to 11 weeks id need the cvs then terminate if affected. I couldn't put anymore children through what my dad, brother, me and my 2 have been through. I think now I have to actively avoid pregnancy even though we aren't actively trying, its a risk too big to take x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi girls, yesterday I woke up with very sore boobs, today they are even worse, every time I moved during the night they hurt, haven't had sore boobs in years, I used to get them before af but haven't in a very long time. Going by my charting I'm 9dpo, not sure why I would be having this soreness?? In my head I'm trying not to think oh we got lucky on our first month as its kinda unheard of? But doesn't explain where the soreness is from, I've had slight cramping too. Any ideas ?


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh its not that unheard of 1st time, ive known a few over the years! :thumbup: I know when I was ttc I noticed things about my body just because I knew I was trying and what to kook out for.....but sore boobs were the main indicator for me when i got oreg with my first.....I would do a test! :test::test::haha: xxxxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

live_in_hope said:


> oooh its not that unheard of 1st time, ive known a few over the years! :thumbup: I know when I was ttc I noticed things about my body just because I knew I was trying and what to kook out for.....but sore boobs were the main indicator for me when i got oreg with my first.....I would do a test! :test::test::haha: xxxxxx

Would it be too early to test? I'm not due af until 8th oct


----------



## Babybabyno2

Just checked the first response website and says to test on Tuesday


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> Just checked the first response website and says to test on Tuesday

Oh exciting good luck.
What date did your hubby have the vasectomy reversal?


----------



## Babybabyno2

Mummyto10 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Just checked the first response website and says to test on Tuesday
> 
> Oh exciting good luck.
> What date did your hubby have the vasectomy reversal?Click to expand...

3 weeks today :D


----------



## live_in_hope

af due 8th oct? You have really long luteal phase then? Are you sure you ovulated when you did? Whats your cm like now?

I got my earliest squinter of a bfp at 10dpo so its not impossible to get one at 9dpo :dance: xxxx good luck xxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

My af was on the 9th for 7 days then my fertile week was the 19th, going by my opks I ovulated on the 20th ish. Cm was clear stringy for those few days, it's now creamy gunky?? Tmi sorry


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi sorry to be acting a bit thick but could you ladies help me.
What mg and what sort of vitamins should my hubby be taking to help with sperm etc.
Thankyou x


----------



## live_in_hope

Babybabyno2 said:


> My af was on the 9th for 7 days then my fertile week was the 19th, going by my opks I ovulated on the 20th ish. Cm was clear stringy for those few days, it's now creamy gunky?? Tmi sorry


firstly nothing is ever tmi on this thread! :thumbup:

Ooh so you ovd on day 12 of your cycle! Id love to have a short cycle like that! So you got your +opk 1-2 days before that then? So ov on the 20th puts you at 7dpo today :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you this cycle! It only takes one :spermy: xxxx





Mummyto10 said:


> Hi sorry to be acting a bit thick but could you ladies help me.
> What mg and what sort of vitamins should my hubby be taking to help with sperm etc.
> Thankyou x

hey, well i would start him on wellman conception vits. They have everything in one tablet. Everything he needs to enhance things in that department. Thats what my hubby took. All vits etc usually need to be in the system for 3months before they take affect, so get some asap :thumbup: cranberry juice is good for sperm production too! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

I know it's extremely early but I bought a two pack of early tests and took one. I think my eyes were playing tricks on me, think I could see a faint line in certain light but really not sure. Will try and wait until Monday or Tuesday if I can. Boobs still very sore and Dh said I'm acting hormonal like my af is due.


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> My af was on the 9th for 7 days then my fertile week was the 19th, going by my opks I ovulated on the 20th ish. Cm was clear stringy for those few days, it's now creamy gunky?? Tmi sorry
> 
> 
> firstly nothing is ever tmi on this thread! :thumbup:
> 
> Ooh so you ovd on day 12 of your cycle! Id love to have a short cycle like that! So you got your +opk 1-2 days before that then? So ov on the 20th puts you at 7dpo today :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you this cycle! It only takes one :spermy: xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry to be acting a bit thick but could you ladies help me.
> What mg and what sort of vitamins should my hubby be taking to help with sperm etc.
> Thankyou xClick to expand...
> 
> hey, well i would start him on wellman conception vits. They have everything in one tablet. Everything he needs to enhance things in that department. Thats what my hubby took. All vits etc usually need to be in the system for 3months before they take affect, so get some asap :thumbup: cranberry juice is good for sperm production too! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Thankyou for that so he doesn't need zinc or any other vitamins to take separate with the well man? Xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> I know it's extremely early but I bought a two pack of early tests and took one. I think my eyes were playing tricks on me, think I could see a faint line in certain light but really not sure. Will try and wait until Monday or Tuesday if I can. Boobs still very sore and Dh said I'm acting hormonal like my af is due.

How exciting good luck x


----------



## rachy28

Id already written this a couple of pages back but u must have missed it x


I did have dh on Wellman conception but they did nothing to improve his analysis. After our second dreadful sa we put him on 1200mg tribulus, 400iu vit e, 1000mg vit c and 30mg zinc daily. His analysis improved considerably. There are other vits that are supposed to help fertility but we found that less seemed to be more in our case. Tribulus reduces the amount of antisperm antibodies and increases testosterone thus increasing count. I would definitely add that in asap x


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> Id already written this a couple of pages back but u must have missed it x
> 
> 
> I did have dh on Wellman conception but they did nothing to improve his analysis. After our second dreadful sa we put him on 1200mg tribulus, 400iu vit e, 1000mg vit c and 30mg zinc daily. His analysis improved considerably. There are other vits that are supposed to help fertility but we found that less seemed to be more in our case. Tribulus reduces the amount of antisperm antibodies and increases testosterone thus increasing count. I would definitely add that in asap x

Thankyou for replying again where would I buy these vitamins? Off line? I havnt a clue about all of this we've never used vitamins x


----------



## rachy28

You can get them from boots, wilkinsons, almost everywhere really. Tribulus pro can be ordered from myprotein.com. id give him folic acid too as it helps with fragmentation as the embryo develops x


----------



## live_in_hope

nice one rachy, thank you :thumbup: like most things, my hubby starts then justs stops.....even during bding :haha: although that has been better lately....:thumbup: xx


----------



## rachy28

Ahhh, well... increased testosterone = increased libido :winkwink: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi I've been reading up that Fertilaid, Count Boost and
Motility Boost all together is meant to help anyone used these? 
Thankyou x


----------



## Babybabyno2

So boobs are still very sore, getting worse each day, extremely tired too, still way to early to test even though i have done and bfn, really not sure why i have these symptoms :wacko::wacko:

Don't think i can handle this every month :-(

we tried looking at dh sperm last night under a microscope and saw nothing at all, so not sure if we had the right consistency sperm but decided i dont want to look again, was way to stressed sitting beside dh while he looked for ages!!!


----------



## rachy28

Mummyto10 said:


> Hi I've been reading up that Fertilaid, Count Boost and
> Motility Boost all together is meant to help anyone used these?
> Thankyou x

Ive heard of them but never tried them. Its an American product so can be expensive to get hold of.


----------



## rachy28

Babybabyno2 said:


> So boobs are still very sore, getting worse each day, extremely tired too, still way to early to test even though i have done and bfn, really not sure why i have these symptoms :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Don't think i can handle this every month :-(
> 
> we tried looking at dh sperm last night under a microscope and saw nothing at all, so not sure if we had the right consistency sperm but decided i dont want to look again, was way to stressed sitting beside dh while he looked for ages!!!

Its still early days, it maybe a few more weeks before anything gets through. Dont be alarmed just yet. Counts are usually optimum around 12 months post vr :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> So boobs are still very sore, getting worse each day, extremely tired too, still way to early to test even though i have done and bfn, really not sure why i have these symptoms :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Don't think i can handle this every month :-(
> 
> we tried looking at dh sperm last night under a microscope and saw nothing at all, so not sure if we had the right consistency sperm but decided i dont want to look again, was way to stressed sitting beside dh while he looked for ages!!!
> 
> Its still early days, it maybe a few more weeks before anything gets through. Dont be alarmed just yet. Counts are usually optimum around 12 months post vr :thumbup:Click to expand...

How are you feeling ?


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> So boobs are still very sore, getting worse each day, extremely tired too, still way to early to test even though i have done and bfn, really not sure why i have these symptoms :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Don't think i can handle this every month :-(
> Good luck I hope you get a BFP.
> Sorry for asking for tmi but have you had sex many time since the VR or your hubby emptied?
> Reason I ask is because on different sights they say different things x
> 
> we tried looking at dh sperm last night under a microscope and saw nothing at all, so not sure if we had the right consistency sperm but decided i dont want to look again, was way to stressed sitting beside dh while he looked for ages!!!

Good luck for your BFP how exciting.
Sorry for asking tmi but have you had sex quite a few times since the VR? Or your hubby emypied quite a few times?
The reason I ask is there is so many mixed answers about online and some say you have to empty a certain amount of times to get rid of the old sperm x


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I've been reading up that Fertilaid, Count Boost and
> Motility Boost all together is meant to help anyone used these?
> Thankyou x
> 
> Ive heard of them but never tried them. Its an American product so can be expensive to get hold of.Click to expand...

Thankyou for replying x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Mummyto10 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> So boobs are still very sore, getting worse each day, extremely tired too, still way to early to test even though i have done and bfn, really not sure why i have these symptoms :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Don't think i can handle this every month :-(
> Good luck I hope you get a BFP.
> Sorry for asking for tmi but have you had sex many time since the VR or your hubby emptied?
> Reason I ask is because on different sights they say different things x
> 
> we tried looking at dh sperm last night under a microscope and saw nothing at all, so not sure if we had the right consistency sperm but decided i dont want to look again, was way to stressed sitting beside dh while he looked for ages!!!
> 
> Good luck for your BFP how exciting.
> Sorry for asking tmi but have you had sex quite a few times since the VR? Or your hubby emypied quite a few times?
> The reason I ask is there is so many mixed answers about online and some say you have to empty a certain amount of times to get rid of the old sperm xClick to expand...

Hi there, our consultant said to get bding once Dh had healed, so I relieved Dh a few times then when he was fully healed we dtd, our consultant never mentioned getting rid of old sperm.


----------



## live_in_hope

mummyto10, just seen your reply to babybaby about emptying..... We were told to empty as much as poss to flush out old/dead sperm and it also gets the body sending the right messages to the brain that sperm is getting through and when that message goes back to the brain it then gets the testes producing more sperm because the are getting through as apposed to hitting a brick wall if you get me.... So we did it a lot and it worked for us :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Ps at Dh check up the consultant said to try and get Dh to ejaculate every day if possible. We have SA on Saturday.


----------



## rachy28

Im doing ok babybaby, af was unusually short, probably a result of the chemical. I feel so ready to move on now. 
Im going to contact the fertility clinic to see how my probes are doing for pgd. I actually can't wait to start jabbing needles in my stomach! 

Your dh should abstain for 2/3 days before his sa. Good luck, keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you x

Mummyto10, we dtd 11 days post op and only dtd 15 times before his first sa which was 9wks post vr, we got a total count of 112million :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Im doing ok babybaby, af was unusually short, probably a result of the chemical. I feel so ready to move on now.
> Im going to contact the fertility clinic to see how my probes are doing for pgd. I actually can't wait to start jabbing needles in my stomach!
> 
> Your dh should abstain for 2/3 days before his sa. Good luck, keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you x
> 
> Mummyto10, we dtd 11 days post op and only dtd 15 times before his first sa which was 9wks post vr, we got a total count of 112million :thumbup:

Oh rachy I didn't realise you had a chemical, not really sure what that is to be honest, hopefully we will all get bfp soon :thumbup:


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> So boobs are still very sore, getting worse each day, extremely tired too, still way to early to test even though i have done and bfn, really not sure why i have these symptoms :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Don't think i can handle this every month :-(
> Good luck I hope you get a BFP.
> Sorry for asking for tmi but have you had sex many time since the VR or your hubby emptied?
> Reason I ask is because on different sights they say different things x
> 
> we tried looking at dh sperm last night under a microscope and saw nothing at all, so not sure if we had the right consistency sperm but decided i dont want to look again, was way to stressed sitting beside dh while he looked for ages!!!
> 
> Good luck for your BFP how exciting.
> Sorry for asking tmi but have you had sex quite a few times since the VR? Or your hubby emypied quite a few times?
> The reason I ask is there is so many mixed answers about online and some say you have to empty a certain amount of times to get rid of the old sperm xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there, our consultant said to get bding once Dh had healed, so I relieved Dh a few times then when he was fully healed we dtd, our consultant never mentioned getting rid of old sperm.Click to expand...

Nor did out consultant which confused me that's why I thought I'd ask on here.
Oh wow good luck for the SA x


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> mummyto10, just seen your reply to babybaby about emptying..... We were told to empty as much as poss to flush out old/dead sperm and it also gets the body sending the right messages to the brain that sperm is getting through and when that message goes back to the brain it then gets the testes producing more sperm because the are getting through as apposed to hitting a brick wall if you get me.... So we did it a lot and it worked for us :thumbup: xxx

Thankyou for replying this does make sense and we shall try this lol 
Thankyou off sharing :) x


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> Im doing ok babybaby, af was unusually short, probably a result of the chemical. I feel so ready to move on now.
> Im going to contact the fertility clinic to see how my probes are doing for pgd. I actually can't wait to start jabbing needles in my stomach!
> 
> Your dh should abstain for 2/3 days before his sa. Good luck, keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you x
> 
> Mummyto10, we dtd 11 days post op and only dtd 15 times before his first sa which was 9wks post vr, we got a total count of 112million :thumbup:

I hope this is your month Hun.
Oh wow 112 million that's brilliant :) x


----------



## Sparkles25

Hi girls
I haven't been around for a few days. So sorry to hear your news rachy :( 
Really gutted for you x
I'm 9 dpo. No real update. I've been trying not to think about it this month. We had our holiday and a girls wkd this weekend just gone so I've been busy. I'm still fairly sure I missed ovulation. Added to this, june would be a rubbish due date in this house!
I had a fab weekend but there was so much baby talk, it was quite hard at times x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Sparkles25 said:


> Hi girls
> I haven't been around for a few days. So sorry to hear your news rachy :(
> Really gutted for you x
> I'm 9 dpo. No real update. I've been trying not to think about it this month. We had our holiday and a girls wkd this weekend just gone so I've been busy. I'm still fairly sure I missed ovulation. Added to this, june would be a rubbish due date in this house!
> I had a fab weekend but there was so much baby talk, it was quite hard at times x

i am the same as you i think 9dpo/10, i will join you in the wait :thumbup:


----------



## Mummyto10

Sparkles25 said:


> Hi girls
> I haven't been around for a few days. So sorry to hear your news rachy :(
> Really gutted for you x
> I'm 9 dpo. No real update. I've been trying not to think about it this month. We had our holiday and a girls wkd this weekend just gone so I've been busy. I'm still fairly sure I missed ovulation. Added to this, june would be a rubbish due date in this house!
> I had a fab weekend but there was so much baby talk, it was quite hard at times x

Good luck I hope this is your month you never know.
How long ago was your hubby's VR? X


----------



## live_in_hope

hey sparkles :wave: glad to hear you had a great weekend, baby talk can be tough cant it, I feel it too at times... But good luck to you this cycle. Im still on my 'break' this cycle but will be raring to go in nov....:thumbup: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi all today we have ordered
Fertilaid for men fertilaid Motility Boost for Men and 
Fairhaven Health, CountBoost for Men anyone used these or know if they are any good? X


----------



## Sparkles25

Mummyto10 said:


> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> I haven't been around for a few days. So sorry to hear your news rachy :(
> Really gutted for you x
> I'm 9 dpo. No real update. I've been trying not to think about it this month. We had our holiday and a girls wkd this weekend just gone so I've been busy. I'm still fairly sure I missed ovulation. Added to this, june would be a rubbish due date in this house!
> I had a fab weekend but there was so much baby talk, it was quite hard at times x
> 
> Good luck I hope this is your month you never know.
> How long ago was your hubby's VR? XClick to expand...

He had it in August last year but we only started trying in March.


----------



## Sparkles25

live_in_hope said:


> hey sparkles :wave: glad to hear you had a great weekend, baby talk can be tough cant it, I feel it too at times... But good luck to you this cycle. Im still on my 'break' this cycle but will be raring to go in nov....:thumbup: xx

Oh no I take it that means this month was a bfn? Hope your break goes ok, look forward to seeing you back soon! X


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks hun! No, havnt ovd yet this cycle, only cd8 I think. Im still temping as im having acupuncture and it helps her see where Im at with my cycle etc. im going away end of oct with my sis, going down to thorpe park and im really looking forward to it. I dont get out much these days so id abstaining this month otherwise il be in my tww when i go down and i know i wont be able to enjoy it. A month off wont hurt, and the acupuncture is really helping things with ,y erratic cycles so its all good really. I know that when I do get my bfp, itl be because my body is ready to do it :thumbup: seems last years MC messed things up more than I imagined.... But we're on the right track now! :thumbup:

Yay for all the meds mummyto10! :dance: i havnt used them personally, but anything is a help. And with all the children you have already, I should imagine once the rivers are flowing properly, I doubt you'd hve much trouble :winkwink: you guys are obviously extremely fertile and compatible :dance: xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> thanks hun! No, havnt ovd yet this cycle, only cd8 I think. Im still temping as im having acupuncture and it helps her see where Im at with my cycle etc. im going away end of oct with my sis, going down to thorpe park and im really looking forward to it. I dont get out much these days so id abstaining this month otherwise il be in my tww when i go down and i know i wont be able to enjoy it. A month off wont hurt, and the acupuncture is really helping things with ,y erratic cycles so its all good really. I know that when I do get my bfp, itl be because my body is ready to do it :thumbup: seems last years MC messed things up more than I imagined.... But we're on the right track now! :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for all the meds mummyto10! :dance: i havnt used them personally, but anything is a help. And with all the children you have already, I should imagine once the rivers are flowing properly, I doubt you'd hve much trouble :winkwink: you guys are obviously extremely fertile and compatible :dance: xxx

Awww thankyou I hope it works.
We have been looking at microscopes do you think this one would be ok?
https://www.smythstoys.com/uk/en-gb...opes-telescopes/p-2092/deluxe-microscope-set/


----------



## Sparkles25

Due on today, no sign but got a bfn! Boo!


----------



## Mummyto10

Sparkles25 said:


> Due on today, no sign but got a bfn! Boo!

How are you doing sparkles?


----------



## rachy28

Nothing worse than limbo sparkles :hugs: 
Is it possible you ovulated later?


----------



## Sparkles25

It is possible. I didn't use opks this month plus I used soy so could've messed me about. Grrr! X


----------



## Babybabyno2

Looks like I had a chemical pregnancy :-( BFP yesterday then started to bleed, pains also, then this morning blood clots, went to the doctor and she did an internal scan, said it was too early to tell anything really other than my ovaries looked normal and to do another test in a week. Dh booked in for SA on Monday 20th, maybe the quality was not good enough, at least we know the operation has worked somewhat.


----------



## Sparkles25

Oh no :( I'm so sorry to hear that x although it's good to know the op has worked! X


----------



## Mummyto10

Babybabyno2 said:


> Looks like I had a chemical pregnancy :-( BFP yesterday then started to bleed, pains also, then this morning blood clots, went to the doctor and she did an internal scan, said it was too early to tell anything really other than my ovaries looked normal and to do another test in a week. Dh booked in for SA on Monday 20th, maybe the quality was not good enough, at least we know the operation has worked somewhat.

Sorry to hear that babybabyno2 do you know how many times roughly
You have cleaned the tubes since the op?
As I have been wondering if we fell quickly the same would happen because we hadn't got rid of the old sperm x


----------



## rachy28

Im so sorry babyno2, Its heartbreaking :hugs:

Mummyto10, it took us 20 cycles to get our first bfp and we still had a chemical so I wouldn't say it has anything to do with old sperm. I suspect it only takes a few ejaculations to clear any debris from the pipes and push through better quality sperm.

Sparkles, any sign of af yet? xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Mummyto10 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I had a chemical pregnancy :-( BFP yesterday then started to bleed, pains also, then this morning blood clots, went to the doctor and she did an internal scan, said it was too early to tell anything really other than my ovaries looked normal and to do another test in a week. Dh booked in for SA on Monday 20th, maybe the quality was not good enough, at least we know the operation has worked somewhat.
> 
> Sorry to hear that babybabyno2 do you know how many times roughly
> You have cleaned the tubes since the op?
> As I have been wondering if we fell quickly the same would happen because we hadn't got rid of the old sperm xClick to expand...

Hi there at the most 15 times, my husband is thinking we need to not try this month until SA results come back.


----------



## Sparkles25

Nope! I got a bfn this afternoon on a cheap test. I'm very confused!


----------



## rachy28

Not internet cheapies are they? They are complete shite! Stick to better brands. Superdrug have good tests as do tesco for a cheap option. Buy a frer if your not as tight as me :thumbup: I hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## Sparkles25

They're poundland cheapish! Best get a better one in that case!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave:

:hugs: babybaby , sorry to hear of your chemical, how are you feeling today? :hugs:

Sparkles- yes if your are oficially late go get a FRER! :thumbup: they are great tests! Ive had an early bfp on an internet cheapie but think i was just lucky, they are generally rubbish :dohh:

Mummyto10 how you doing? Or hubby shall I say? :thumbup:

Hope you're all doing ok, hate that I dont get on as often as Id like to at the minute...
Im coming up to ov, probably by end of weekend, but I am abstaining this month (i actually will this time :haha:) then will be back on ttc early nov :dance: another xmas bfp :thumbup: heres hoping! Next month marks a year since we started trying again after my loss in the june...(had to wait until nov as i had to have my gallbladder removed....possible cause of MC, unconfirmed obviously). But the acupuncture is really helping in getting my cycles back on track, so fingers crossed for another good cycle xxxx
V xx


----------



## Sparkles25

live_in_hope said:


> hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> :hugs: babybaby , sorry to hear of your chemical, how are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> Sparkles- yes if your are oficially late go get a FRER! :thumbup: they are great tests! Ive had an early bfp on an internet cheapie but think i was just lucky, they are generally rubbish :dohh:
> 
> Mummyto10 how you doing? Or hubby shall I say? :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok, hate that I dont get on as often as Id like to at the minute...
> Im coming up to ov, probably by end of weekend, but I am abstaining this month (i actually will this time :haha:) then will be back on ttc early nov :dance: another xmas bfp :thumbup: heres hoping! Next month marks a year since we started trying again after my loss in the june...(had to wait until nov as i had to have my gallbladder removed....possible cause of MC, unconfirmed obviously). But the acupuncture is really helping in getting my cycles back on track, so fingers crossed for another good cycle xxxx
> V xx

Lovely to see you back! I could only get a clear blue last night, which was a bfn :wacko:
I'm tempted to wait until Monday and if still no period to get a fr. I've looked at my charting and since March ive had 28-32 day cycles. I'm now on day 36 or 37!!


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow, that is quite a difference in cycle length...was it a ckear blue digi? They arent meant to be very accurate at picking up early preg so theres chance it could be a false bfn :thumbup: how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi live_in_hope 
We are good thanks hubby is recovering well and i started my period yesterday so we can start trying soon.
How are you? X


----------



## Sparkles25

It was just a normal clear blue. I've not had any spotting at all.
I feel like I've put weight on my belly and sometimes a bit sick but in fairness I coul be symptom spotting!!


----------



## live_in_hope

im the worst sympto spotter ever! :haha: i hope your body isnt playing tricks on you and just deciding to throw a long cycle your way! My body is cruel like that...never used to be... :nope: fingers crossed you get to find out either way soon, this limbo is awful, hate it!!

im just waiting for my +opk now my cm has changed, but we wont be trying....gotta keep hubby at arms length :haha: roll on next cycle!


----------



## Sparkles25

Thank you :)
Ooh so impressed that you're sticking to no trying this month! Roll on next month!
I'm a week late tomorrow! I didn't test this morning, seems fairly pointless!


----------



## Sparkles25

I just used a cheapie. I can just see a v v v tiny second line..


----------



## Babybabyno2

live_in_hope said:


> hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> :hugs: babybaby , sorry to hear of your chemical, how are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> Sparkles- yes if your are oficially late go get a FRER! :thumbup: they are great tests! Ive had an early bfp on an internet cheapie but think i was just lucky, they are generally rubbish :dohh:
> 
> Mummyto10 how you doing? Or hubby shall I say? :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok, hate that I dont get on as often as Id like to at the minute...
> Im coming up to ov, probably by end of weekend, but I am abstaining this month (i actually will this time :haha:) then will be back on ttc early nov :dance: another xmas bfp :thumbup: heres hoping! Next month marks a year since we started trying again after my loss in the june...(had to wait until nov as i had to have my gallbladder removed....possible cause of MC, unconfirmed obviously). But the acupuncture is really helping in getting my cycles back on track, so fingers crossed for another good cycle xxxx
> V xx


Hi there, feeling fine now, very heavy bleed, never had anything like it before, seems to be finished today, i bought the digital opks for this month as i find the strip ones hard to read, my next fertile day is 20th, the day dh is having the SA done.


----------



## rachy28

With my mc/chemical, the bleeding was much lighter and shorter than my usual af. Glad the bleeding has stopped for you & fingers crossed for this month x


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> With my mc/chemical, the bleeding was much lighter and shorter than my usual af. Glad the bleeding has stopped for you & fingers crossed for this month x

Hi there, did you have any blood clots? I've had lots all week, I thought i'd stopped bleeding but its started again :-(


----------



## Sparkles25

Hope you're ok babybabyno2 x


----------



## rachy28

I had a few small clots but only on my "heavy" day. 2 days after the heaviest bleeding my hcg level dropped to 6. It hasn't affected this cycle at all, I still ovulated as expected and im back in the 2ww again :thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

Sparkles, are you testing again in the morning? Good luck x


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> I had a few small clots but only on my "heavy" day. 2 days after the heaviest bleeding my hcg level dropped to 6. It hasn't affected this cycle at all, I still ovulated as expected and im back in the 2ww again :thumbup:

Hi there, how did you know your hcg level had dropped ? Was it by a blood test ?


----------



## Sparkles25

rachy28 said:


> Sparkles, are you testing again in the morning? Good luck x

Bfn :( I'm now a week late which never happens! X


----------



## rachy28

Babyno2, yes I had blood tests done at my local epu.

Sparkles im so frustrated for you! xx


----------



## Sparkles25

I know! It's so frustrating!


----------



## Babybabyno2

So I stopped bleeding on Sunday, we dtd last night and there was pink blood, any ideas??? there was nothing at all from sunday afternoon.


----------



## rachy28

Could be cervical irritation x


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Could be cervical irritation x

do i need to do anything? or will it go by itself?


----------



## rachy28

Its common and usually sorts itself out. Alot of women spot after sex and its often nothing to worry about x


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Its common and usually sorts itself out. Alot of women spot after sex and its often nothing to worry about x

ok no probs, never happened before and was wondering if i am still bleeding from the chemical pregnancy.


----------



## rachy28

It could be from your cp :shrug: I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it happens every time you bd :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies anymore bfps while I have been gone? Nothing to report for is yet, 4 months now since hubby's reversal. He is going for his sperm analysis this afternoon I'm very nervous I had bad dreams about it last night! I wondered if anyone knows how long we will have to wait for the results? X


----------



## rachy28

We waited a week for our results but only because we arranged for the consultant to go over them with us.
Fingers crossed for great numbers x


----------



## Mummyto10

Hi all how are you all?
I'am on cd11 so just waiting for the big O I have been temping but don't really understand it lol


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi all, month 2 trying, CD14, just got a smiley face on my digital opk so all systems go.


----------



## rachy28

You ladies are going to be busy this week :sex: :sex:

:witch: is just arriving for me. That marks the end of 21 cycles with no sticky bean :( Boooo!!!!

Sparkles, update yet, please tell me you got your :bfp: xx


----------



## Mummyto10

rachy28 said:


> You ladies are going to be busy this week :sex: :sex:
> 
> :witch: is just arriving for me. That marks the end of 21 cycles with no sticky bean :( Boooo!!!!
> 
> Sparkles, update yet, please tell me you got your :bfp: xx

Hugs to you rachy I hope you get your BFP soon.
We can be cycle buddies babybabyno2 x


----------



## Sparkles25

Afraid not :( I had a late af :( rubbish!


----------



## Mummyto10

Sparkles25 said:


> Afraid not :( I had a late af :( rubbish!

Hugs to you hope this is your month.
Was it dr swinn that did your hubby's VR? X


----------



## Babybabyno2

ok ladies deed has been done, hopefully enough times  let the waiting begin and this time ill try not to obsess.


----------



## rachy28

Im sorry sparkles :( We need some luck on this board!

Mummyto10, I saw on Facebook your trying preseed. I would suggest you try with just 1g as its very messy stuff & well...it falls out :haha: 
It didn't work for us but ive high hopes for you :thumbup:

Babyno2, good luck with not obsessing. Im always fine until 7dpo then turn into a mad woman despite telling myself im not obsessing :wacko: 
I think our pee should turn blue from the second of conception!

Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello is anybody there? Please can somebody help before I go crazy, we got the results, is this good news how does it compare to your own etc? I was expecting something more detailed it doesn't mention quality or antibodies?? Is the motility really poor??
I am delighted to tell you that your vasectomy reversal operation has been successful in restoring your sperm count. You have a fantastic sperm count of 100.2 million per ml (normal 26 million per ml) and normal sperm quality measures (motility 66% - this is the percentage of sperm swimming). 

In a recent scientific paper it was shown that patients with greater than 20% motility after vasectomy reversal have a 53% chance of achieving a pregnancy after two years of unprotected intercourse. I would very much hope that you will be able to achieve a pregnancy with this sperm count. If you do conceive a pregnancy please do let us know. However, if you fail to conceive after two years postoperatively you may wish to consider IVF/ICSI in a fertility clinic. I would strongly advise you to save a sperm sample in a sperm bank just in case the tubes block with scar tissue and if you wish to discuss this further my secretary Bev could help you on the above number. 

I wish you every success and if you do have any happy news I would be grateful if you could let us know and we would always be pleased to receive a testimonial for our website ([email protected]) to help other couples in their decision making.

Yours sincerely

Mr D R Harriss DM FRCS (UROL)
Consultant Urological Surgeon


----------



## rachy28

Hmmm, obviously it sounds good but you really need to know all parameters to get the full picture. The count is great :thumbup: With regards to motility, you need to know if they are rapid linear or slow progressive, both of these categories gives your total % motility. Morphology isnt everything but equally its good to know. You also need to know if there is agglutination, presence of this strongly indicates AsAb's and is suggestive of obtaining a sperm Mar test. 
I would ask them to send you a full copy of the report with all sperm parameters for you to analyse personally. You can also request another SA via your gp which will be free.


----------



## Babybabyno2

Question ladies, I used clear blue digital opk this month, I got the smiley face for three days, how do I know which day I actually ovulated on ?


----------



## Sparkles25

Mummyto10 said:


> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Afraid not :( I had a late af :( rubbish!
> 
> Hugs to you hope this is your month.
> Was it dr swinn that did your hubby's VR? XClick to expand...

It was :)
We definitely need some positive news on here. I'm fed up!


----------



## Mummyto10

Hiya how are you all?
Here is our Facebook page which is about hubby's vasectomy reversal this will follow the highs and lows through our journey into hopefully becoming parents to baby number 10 :)
If you want to follow our journey please click on this link to our Facebook page and like it.
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1492992394291384
We will be updating daily with posts,photos and videos.
Also this is our YouTube channel where all our videos will be that are following the vasectomy reversal and where we have blogged for the last 2 years here is the link please subscribe to our channel https://www.youtube.com/user/Thefreers11. 
Please share I bet you have at least one person on your Facebook list that has had or thinking about a vasectomy reversal we wish we'd had something like this to help us come to our decision or find information out xxx


----------



## Mummyto10

Sparkles25 said:


> Mummyto10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Afraid not :( I had a late af :( rubbish!
> 
> Hugs to you hope this is your month.
> Was it dr swinn that did your hubby's VR? XClick to expand...
> 
> It was :)
> We definitely need some positive news on here. I'm fed up!Click to expand...

Good luck sparkles what cd are you on? I'am on cd19 x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave:
Sorry ive been awol again! When on a break, i find it easier to stay away....my 3 month ttc break only lasted 1 month though :blush: and I am back ttc now :haha: and am cd2 , so roll on another 2.5 weeks!

Sorry to hear things are a little slow on the good news front, we do need some good news soon dont we! :thumbup:

Baby those figures at first glance look very promising :thumbup: but like rachy said there is a lot else to take into consideration... I didnt know anything other than 1million p/ml and only 4% motility, both very poor figures and I conceived within 3months and then again 18m later (and hopefully soon):haha: we were a little gutted by our poor figures but we were pleased it had worked and thought that as there is a least one then that is all it takes and we just carried on, oblivious to the rest and thankfully it worked for us. I would monitor your cycle, get in some good timing when it comes to bding and see what the next few months brings you. :dance: xx
Mummy210! Im followig you on fb too! (Vickie dee) but I dont always post, its a punlic group isnt it? So if i comment on anything, all my friends and family will see it and im not comfortable with then all seeing my comments re ttc etc. but I do love the updates :thumbup: you seem to be doing well with temping and you are definitely 4dpo :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Mummyto10

live_in_hope said:


> hey all! :wave:
> Sorry ive been awol again! When on a break, i find it easier to stay away....my 3 month ttc break only lasted 1 month though :blush: and I am back ttc now :haha: and am cd2 , so roll on another 2.5 weeks!
> 
> Sorry to hear things are a little slow on the good news front, we do need some good news soon dont we! :thumbup:
> 
> Baby those figures at first glance look very promising :thumbup: but like rachy said there is a lot else to take into consideration... I didnt know anything other than 1million p/ml and only 4% motility, both very poor figures and I conceived within 3months and then again 18m later (and hopefully soon):haha: we were a little gutted by our poor figures but we were pleased it had worked and thought that as there is a least one then that is all it takes and we just carried on, oblivious to the rest and thankfully it worked for us. I would monitor your cycle, get in some good timing when it comes to bding and see what the next few months brings you. :dance: xx
> Mummy210! Im followig you on fb too! (Vickie dee) but I dont always post, its a punlic group isnt it? So if i comment on anything, all my friends and family will see it and im not comfortable with then all seeing my comments re ttc etc. but I do love the updates :thumbup: you seem to be doing well with temping and you are definitely 4dpo :thumbup: xxxx

Hugs to you live_in_hope I really hope you fall soon.
Awww i'am pleased you are following us on the page yes it may come up on newsfeed if you comment. 
Yay so 4dpo I didn't realise I O so early I thought it was later but I guess that's a good thing doing your temps x


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks hunny! Ive always temped and it wasnt until we started ttc a year ago that it really came in handy. Its when i noticed my cycles were wappy, ovulating at random times, short luteal phases but after starting acupuncture in july, things are starting to improve so its great to see the changes on my charts :thumbup: its quite addictive though! :wacko: :haha: xx


----------



## Sparkles25

Hi girls,
Glad to see you back live in hope. Fingers crossed for some good news soon!

I think I'm about day 12 at the moment so no ovulation yet. I haven't taken soy this month so I'm hoping things don't get messed up again!

I've ordered hubby some fertilaid. I'm hoping that it might help improve things. We're both struggling with things not happening at the moment. Also, I had my first friend announce a pregnancy since we've been trying (they've been trying less time than us). Ttc is so hard! 

Fab website but I can't join as out ttc is a secret:)

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Babybabyno2

9 dpo today, still have very sore boobs so hopefully its something, Dh went for SA this morning, we will get the results next Thursday.


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparkles25 said:


> Hi girls,
> Glad to see you back live in hope. Fingers crossed for some good news soon!
> 
> I think I'm about day 12 at the moment so no ovulation yet. I haven't taken soy this month so I'm hoping things don't get messed up again!
> 
> I've ordered hubby some fertilaid. I'm hoping that it might help improve things. We're both struggling with things not happening at the moment. Also, I had my first friend announce a pregnancy since we've been trying (they've been trying less time than us). Ttc is so hard!
> 
> Fab website but I can't join as out ttc is a secret:)
> 
> Good luck everyone x

thank you :hugs: hate being away and missing you out on where everybody is! I didnt have much success with soy, or any vits/supps actually, nothing decreased my ovultion day or lengthened my lp and i literally tried everything......all but acupuncture....that has been amazing and I am confident in saying that my cycles are at the best they've been since ttc my Emily back in 2010!! :dance: so that I would definitely recommend! :thumbup:

I hear you, ttc is hard, although i found it is easier when people dont know that you're trying. Ttc was a secret for us, the vr was a secret too, nobody knew a thing. It was great fun :haha: but this time I am like a beacon of broodiness :haha: and my mum (who i swear knows exactly when every period is due) asks me every month :wacko: and my sis is preg and my cousin but its all good. Found it hard when the 3 friends i was preg with with my first, all got preg with their 2nd children all at the same time just months after I had a loss so we would have all been pregnant again but i lost mine :nope: but there isnt much we can do about everything else. So just concentrate on yourselves and enjoy as much as poss :dance: it will be you one day :thumbup: xxxx 



Babybabyno2 said:


> 9 dpo today, still have very sore boobs so hopefully its something, Dh went for SA this morning, we will get the results next Thursday.

ooh fingers crossed babybaby! Sore boobs was my indicator when i got my first bfp, they were swollen and sore like nothing id ever felt! I have had sore boobs i non preg cycles but I just knew that time! :thumbup: roll on next thurs! :dance: fun memories of hubbys sa.... He was so nervous about going into the hospital to give his sample....he went out, got into his van, drive to a secluded area and did it in the back of his van! :haha: :rofl: then drove back and handed it in! :rofl: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

live_in_hope said:


> Sparkles25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> Glad to see you back live in hope. Fingers crossed for some good news soon!
> 
> I think I'm about day 12 at the moment so no ovulation yet. I haven't taken soy this month so I'm hoping things don't get messed up again!
> 
> I've ordered hubby some fertilaid. I'm hoping that it might help improve things. We're both struggling with things not happening at the moment. Also, I had my first friend announce a pregnancy since we've been trying (they've been trying less time than us). Ttc is so hard!
> 
> Fab website but I can't join as out ttc is a secret:)
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> thank you :hugs: hate being away and missing you out on where everybody is! I didnt have much success with soy, or any vits/supps actually, nothing decreased my ovultion day or lengthened my lp and i literally tried everything......all but acupuncture....that has been amazing and I am confident in saying that my cycles are at the best they've been since ttc my Emily back in 2010!! :dance: so that I would definitely recommend! :thumbup:
> 
> I hear you, ttc is hard, although i found it is easier when people dont know that you're trying. Ttc was a secret for us, the vr was a secret too, nobody knew a thing. It was great fun :haha: but this time I am like a beacon of broodiness :haha: and my mum (who i swear knows exactly when every period is due) asks me every month :wacko: and my sis is preg and my cousin but its all good. Found it hard when the 3 friends i was preg with with my first, all got preg with their 2nd children all at the same time just months after I had a loss so
> 
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo today, still have very sore boobs so hopefully its something, Dh went for SA this morning, we will get the results next Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh fingers crossed babybaby! Sore boobs was my indicator when i got my first bfp, they were swollen and sore like nothing id ever felt! I have had sore boobs i non preg cycles but I just knew that time! :thumbup: roll on next thurs! :dance: fun memories of hubbys sa.... He was so nervous about going into the hospital to give his sample....he went out, got into his van, drive to a secluded area and did it in the back of his van! :haha: :rofl: then drove back and handed it in! :rofl: xxClick to expand...



He wasn't looking forward to it, said he was mortified, but at least it's done now.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Helloooo! Well, I'm nearing the end of Af, ready for another cycle! Not very well though and have a bad back too, booo. This just arrived in the post though, please can you help I haven't a clue! hope everyone else is feeling well today! xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

is that better last one was very fuzzy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rachy28

Your Mar test is 100%, that means 100% antisperm antibodies, not good :nope:
All other parameters seem great :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

ok rachy please don't leave me hanging....what does this mean....does this mean we currently have zero normal sperm? zero chance of getting pregnant? what does that mean?

how could they let us think everything was really good and omit that bit of information? that's so wrong!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Can somebody please please help explain googling that result has left me devastated I can't possibly wait the weekend to speak to Mr Harriss, I don't understand how he is so positive on the cover letter never mentioning a problem where as googling 100% agglutination makes conceiving impossible


----------



## rachy28

We have 100% IgG and 72% IgA, and little chance of conceiving naturally but we did manage it a few cycles ago. Chances are slim but no entirely impossible x


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no elmo, Im sorry to hear this, although I dont know anything about all this, so thanks Rachy for shedding light on things. I dont understand why he wouldnt have said anything.....could you phone and speak to him? Did you ask for the info, I never got this? Id be interested to see mine xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi ladies, af due tomorrow, tests still bfn, boobs still sore, still hopeful.


----------



## live_in_hope

fingers crossed she doesnt show!! Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So if ours says what the IgG is how do we know what our IgA is? Where you able to find out if in your case it's the heads the bodies or the tails that are effected? Apparently that makes a great deal of difference. 

Live in - Basically we got a letter saying everything went great and he saw no reason why we wouldn't get pregnant (i posted it in here a while back) and it didn't have a lot of the info in that I see you guys talking about in here so I asked them for more info (the actual figures) and with this letter also he said that everything was good and in brackets that all patients have antibodies after the reversal) it wasn't until rachy said so that I had a clue there was a problem. He is getting back to us tuesday which should make things clearer I hope :( his PA put me onto the page of their website with testimonials from other men who have had babies despite being told that they have 100% antibodies. So that has also helped a tad but I'm still feeling very confused since he told us there was no problem whatsoever x


----------



## rachy28

Elmo ive read those testimonials myself and while yes it is possible to achieve natural pregnancy with antibodies, the higher the titer the lower your chances. Our iga was included in our mar test. I don't know if it's heads or tails but the fact that we had them, where they were seems irrelevant. 
Any urologist will tell you that antisperm antibodies have no bearing on conception but speaking from personal experience, yes it does. Ive not spoken to anyone who's concieved with such a high titer, only those with 60% or less seem to have success. 

Apparently, frequent ejaculation can help reduce the level of AsAb's but your talking 2-3 times a day and I personally don't have the stamina for that much sex! Another is Tribulus, there is a study suggesting it may help reduce AsAb's also. Dh has been taking it for 6 months now. Im really sorry you're going through this, I do know how you feel x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

one man on the testimonials claims to have had 100% antibodies but they have conceived? Rachy what is the difference between the mar test and morphology? is it seperate? Just can't get my head round how they can just not mention something that seems to be extremely bad news ...I just wasn't expecting this I don't know how to feel....icis etc is not a financial option for us so this could be the end ...


----------



## Babybabyno2

live_in_hope said:


> fingers crossed she doesnt show!! Xxx

Soo confused, started getting a cramp type pain then a brown stringy discharge which is turning pink, why sore boobs for the last week and still now ?? god my head is wrecked, I'm beginning to think there is something wrong with me ??? dh just keeps saying oh we will see what the SA results come back with first ... sorry for the moan


----------



## rachy28

Babybabyno2 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed she doesnt show!! Xxx
> 
> Soo confused, started getting a cramp type pain then a brown stringy discharge which is turning pink, why sore boobs for the last week and still now ?? god my head is wrecked, I'm beginning to think there is something wrong with me ??? dh just keeps saying oh we will see what the SA results come back with first ... sorry for the moanClick to expand...

I never had sore boobs or anything until we started ttc. I think its psychosomatic, we want it so much that we notice things we wouldn't normally. 

Elmo, its a claim I wouldn't be inclined to believe. Morphology is the total number of normally shaped sperm. 6% may seem low but for most men, the norm can be as little as 4%. This wont affect your ability to conceive like the antibodies.
The Mar tests for antisperm antibodies, you will only be given this test if you have agglutination (sperm clumping). Agglutination refers to sperm sticking together preventing them from swimming. Certain infections can cause agglutination which is usually treated with antibiotics x


----------



## Babybabyno2

I've been pregnant before i know what it feels like, and i definitely felt pregnant. Is there anyway dh sperm might be connected ? as in the quality ? we get his results tomorrow.


----------



## rachy28

Hard to say really unless he has known dna issues. Mc are generally caused by abnormal embryos, implantation failure or nk cells. 

Good luck for your results tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Hard to say really unless he has known dna issues. Mc are generally caused by abnormal embryos, implantation failure or nk cells.
> 
> Good luck for your results tomorrow :thumbup:

Thanks for your reply, hopefully we get some answers tomorrow and i dont have a nervous breakdown :wacko:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy is he has agglutination why is his motility so good? Above average at 66%? Do you think his over all count being so high will work in our favour at all? Maybe make things more possible if we can get the antibodies down by a couple of percent? 

So when other people talk about their morphology it is different to our antibodies? Did you say bens morphology is only 6%? I didn't pick up on that x


----------



## rachy28

Honestly I don't know, our first count came back with 112million, 56% motility & 6% morph but agglutination. Presence of agglutination suggests AsAb's which is why they check, as you already know the antibodies can affect sperm in other ways, so you may have a high percentage of swimmers but they may not be able to penetrate or bind with the egg. It depends where the antibody is located on each sperm. Morphology is a different parameter to agglutination or Mar, as I said it checks for normally shaped sperm so any with 2 heads, 2 tails, coiled tails, large or small heads for example, would be classified as abnormal forms x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thought this might interest you, it makes some sense and it's the only explanation I can think of for Dr Harriss telling us we should have no problems conceiving naturally on both his letters x

https://www.vasectomyreversals.ca/v...tomy-vasectomy-reversal-anti-sperm-antibodies


----------



## Babybabyno2

Our doctor just rang to say the results say below normal sperm count, she will discuss all other results tomorrow at 12.15. Not sure how i feel.. dh is staying positive and thinks we can improve the sperm count with time??


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, our urologist told us we'd be pregnant within 6 months, it took us 21 cycles to get a bfp and even that was short lived :( As far as vr's go, just the presence of sperm deem it successful regardless of quality or quantity. Ive no doubt of a fairly good pregnancy rate after vr but again I think it comes down to the % of sperm coated in antibodies. It would be great to actually speak to a couple with 100% and natural conception rather than a testimonial or a urologists opinion. Our fertility specialist said its highly unlikely we'll conceive on our own although there is a 1% chance and miracles do happen. 

Babyno2, you have sperm so thats a good thing. Live in hope had a poor count but managed to conceive so don't loose hope just yet :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi Rachy, are there any questions i need to ask tomorrow, is there a chart with what is normal so i can print it off and know what to question?


----------



## rachy28

Your results should have in brackets what the normal ranges are, I would ask to see them personally then question the results. I do know that a normal count is atleast 15million/ml or 40million total, motility should be greater than 45% and normal morphology atleast 4%.


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Your results should have in brackets what the normal ranges are, I would ask to see them personally then question the results. I do know that a normal count is atleast 15million/ml or 40million total, motility should be greater than 45% and normal morphology atleast 4%.

Thanks a mill


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! Aw all these figures are sending my head spinning! I cant imagine how you all are xxx dr harriss told me that with my low count and motility (1 million p/ml with inly 4% swimming) that it could take us years to conceive if at all.... So i started my teaching degree, so i would have a focus other than ttc for years....less than 3months later I got my bfp! So it really does only take one. One :spermy: swimming in the right direction at the right time! :thumbup: when LO was 18m old I came off the pill and fell pregnant again within a month. Unfortunately I had a MC and held off ttc again until the nov...ive now been trying for a year.... I am quite interested to know what all my details were but I didnt get them, just a letter with count and motility....sure I did :shrug: il have a look! :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live in hope- can't tell you how much I wish I had left it at that, we would have been blissfully unaware and would have thought we had a great chance - more so than many couples who hadent even had a reversal in fact. I still simply cannot get my head around how a professional could tell us we had every chance of conceiving within a year if things are as bad as 100% antibodies. I wonder what he is going to say tomorow x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck babybabyno2 xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Awww elmo i really hope he can explain himself better tomorrow! He knows what he's talking about so I cant understand why he would say something when it isnt true or give false hope....what he said to us was honest and felt brutal at the time but we were happy we knew where we stood and were pleased he had at least 1 :spermy: and thankfully knowing that was enough to keep us going....xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

when I started this thread back in 2010 i started it with a few frends i shared my journey with and one of them started a thread to share their SA results. Theres some links on the first page too, it may be of interest xxxx


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/451972-vr-sperm-results-us-girls-xxxx.html


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, I found this for you, I hope its actually uploaded. Might give you insight into morphology x
 



Attached Files:







sperm-morph.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So I guess I need to invest in lots of vitamins etc to improve morphology and reduce antibodies. Any suggestions? I came across some suggestions for antibodies yesterday but they where very very expensive x


----------



## rachy28

Tribulus is supposed to reduce AsAb's, my dh has been taking 1200mg daily for 6 months and we conceived a few cycles ago so who knows, maybe it does help :shrug:
He also takes 30mg zinc, 400iu vit e, 1000mg vit c and 400 folic acid daily. 
Most studies suggest that AsAb's and morphology can't be sorted but I guess anything is worth a shot right :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well I'm feeling a lot more positive today. I gave it alot of thought last night and had one last cry. If it was going to be totally impossible I just don't think Dr Harriss could get away with saying that everything looks good! Plus surely it would be illegal to lie in testimonials?! If I hadent have asked for more info I would never have even known there was the slightest of problems and this must be the case for many other couples, there must be so many out there some even who have conceived who never had a clue that they had a problem with antibodies. Everything else is above average even the morphology which is poor but it's above average by 2%?! So I will see what he says when we hopefully hear from him today but I am having faith that we have every chance. It clearly isn't impossible rachy since you got your bfp. There is hope for us both xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live in hope I read that whole thread, check you out a brolly girl! My hubby is a huge superbikes and Moto gp fan! Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi ladies, so my gp made a mistake on the phone she forgot to take into account dh had a reversal!!! so the results are fine. 

sperm count 18million
motility 9% (low but she said this will improve with time)
progression 6%
Non progressive 3%
Morphology 4% normal
Morphology 96% abnormal
agglutination 0


----------



## Babybabyno2

I just noticed on the results page it says "mar test, not done" but our gp said there were no anti bodies present??


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah baby number 2, don't get me started on mar tests! This is purely a guess but I understand the mar test is done if there is agglutination (clumping together of spetm) and you had none which suggests no antibodies x

Rachy where do you get your tribulus? It's in stock on Holland and Barrett but it's only 250mg so he would eventually be taking 5 tablets a day! Do you know of somewhere safe that sells 500mg or higher? X


----------



## Babybabyno2

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Ah baby number 2, don't get me started on mar tests! This is purely a guess but I understand the mar test is done if there is agglutination (clumping together of spetm) and you had none which suggests no antibodies x
> 
> oh that makes sense now
> 
> also she recommended zinc and vitamin c


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I was recommended this today, quite pricey but supposed to be fantastic, may start taking it myself too! ....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lipolife-Gold-Liposomal-Vitamin-250ml/dp/B0087HW65K/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

https://natural-fertility-info.com/tribulus-fertility.html


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks a mill


----------



## Babybabyno2

is this the correct one ?

https://www.vit-shop.ie/store/p/14125/1/Weider-Nutrition-Tribulus-Terrestris-120-Capsules.html


----------



## rachy28

I get it from myprotein.com. its 300mg tablets and he take 2 on a morning and 2 in the evening. He gets the Tribulus Pro because its 95% saponins whereas most are only 40% or something. 

Babyno2, as elmo said, no mar test was required as you have no agglutination, thats fantastic news!
Tribulus also increases testosterone thus increasing count and libido (always a good thing when ttc).


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> I get it from myprotein.com. its 300mg tablets and he take 2 on a morning and 2 in the evening. He gets the Tribulus Pro because its 95% saponins whereas most are only 40% or something.
> 
> Babyno2, as elmo said, no mar test was required as you have no agglutination, thats fantastic news!
> Tribulus also increases testosterone thus increasing count and libido (always a good thing when ttc).

Thanks Rachy


----------



## live_in_hope

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Live in hope I read that whole thread, check you out a brolly girl! My hubby is a huge superbikes and Moto gp fan! Xx

aagghhh really! :blush: that seems ages ago now! I forfeighted my waistline for boobs :haha: I will have to have a read now I can't remember why Id be talking about that! :shrug: x

Glad to hear you're more positive today and you're right, you only feel how you do because of what you know. I said that to hubby...he had 4 kids previously but it doesnt mean he had a high count with good motility before....he may have had low count etc before but was just super lucky with timing etc (dont like to spend too much time on thinkig about him and his ex conceiving :rofl:) but you know what I mean..lol x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Ok get this i rang the lab yesterday so the embryologist rang me back there she said they didnt test for anti bodies as the sample was too small plus we wont conceive with our results as they are, she recommended we look at IVF :wacko::wacko::wacko: i have now faxed our results to the surgeon to ring me on it.


----------



## rachy28

You can conceive with those numbers; live in hope conceived with less!¡!
Its also not long since the vr and that count will continue to get better. Of course the embryolosist suggested ivf, they want your money, give it some time, if you get to the 1 year mark with no bfp then look into it further but for now, just enjoy ttc...it only takes one!


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> You can conceive with those numbers; live in hope conceived with less!¡!
> Its also not long since the vr and that count will continue to get better. Of course the embryolosist suggested ivf, they want your money, give it some time, if you get to the 1 year mark with no bfp then look into it further but for now, just enjoy ttc...it only takes one!

my only worry is they didnt test for anti bodies :wacko:


----------



## rdleela

We got pregnant naturally with only 400,000 count 2 months before! And our highest count was only 7 million. Took us 14 months after surgery (and a failed IVF in between)

That being said, if we're not pregnant again by next summer, we're trying IVF again.

And they did test for antibodies with us, we had none. Can you get another test for antibodies?


----------



## Babybabyno2

rdleela said:


> We got pregnant naturally with only 400,000 count 2 months before! And our highest count was only 7 million. Took us 14 months after surgery (and a failed IVF in between)
> 
> That being said, if we're not pregnant again by next summer, we're trying IVF again.
> 
> And they did test for antibodies with us, we had none. Can you get another test for antibodies?

they said to wait another three months and then get tested to check it


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Babyno2 please try not to worry about the antibodies, there must be so many men out there who have them and don't know therefore them and their partners don't stress about it which must help. I spent the first part of the weekend in tears over these dam antibodies and if I hadn't made the clinic give us extra information I wouldn't have even known.

If your figures are better than live in hopes then I see no reason to jump to IVF. Like Rachy says they may just want your money. Live in conceived with less than that and pretty dam quick too :)

Aim hoping to finally hear back from Mr Harriss today so I will let you know what he says with regards the antibodies but you may not even have them, or at least not 100% like us. xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Babyno2 please try not to worry about the antibodies, there must be so many men out there who have them and don't know therefore them and their partners don't stress about it which must help. I spent the first part of the weekend in tears over these dam antibodies and if I hadn't made the clinic give us extra information I wouldn't have even known.
> 
> If your figures are better than live in hopes then I see no reason to jump to IVF. Like Rachy says they may just want your money. Live in conceived with less than that and pretty dam quick too :)
> 
> Aim hoping to finally hear back from Mr Harriss today so I will let you know what he says with regards the antibodies but you may not even have them, or at least not 100% like us. xx

thanks a mill for your reply, hopefully we both conceive soon or at least get answers. Our surgeon is writing a full explanation so should have that in tomorrows post.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

ok good timing here it is, I suppose he is a very very experienced surgeon I will have to take his word for it and try and relax!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! That count and motility is really really good like dr harriss said! I cant belive i dont know what my anti-bodies etc were? I must dig out the paper work...but i had a look back in my journal and i only posted about my hubbys count and motility :shrug: so that must be the only figures i got given....im really intrigued to see what mine were as Dr harriss said every VR patient will have a positive result for anti-bodies....if i had known what my hubbys were then maybe it could offer some more reassurance. But seriously your count is fab! :thumbup: remember my hubbys was only 1ml per/ml with only 4% motility. Dya know, I might email the clinic, they should still have them on file somewhere? XXx


----------



## live_in_hope

here was my post from my journal after I called the clinic the day after hubby handed in his sperm sample. It was 3 days before xmas we got the disappointing news....

_It's not good, but it'll be ok.

They'd like to see 20million per ml and DH has only 1million and only 4% of those are swimming.... so it is quite low. She recommended that he ejaculate regulary (which he has been doing) as that should flush out the dead/non swimmers. She said although its low its not a surprise after the time since original Vasectomy (8years). She said we could always test again in 3months to make sure things are still moving. She said the surgeon hasnt seen the results yet but will send a letter out once he has.
I'm a little disheartened but ok, 4%is better than 0% and it only takes one little  so c'mon little one's, you can do it!! (this week preferably!!) lol _xx

Then on New Years Eve I received the letter in the post, basically sayin the same as what the receptionist had said. I remember feeling quite bummed for a few days but I remember not letting hubby see me down. Didnt want him to feel bad after what he'd done for us with having the op in the first place.... So we got the news 3 days before xmas, i ovulated on boxing day and conceived.... I didnt find out until 8th Jan though.... Was in absolute total shock! Seems a lifetime ago now though :nope: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks for that, it's given me hope


----------



## live_in_hope

ive just emaild catherine dr harriss' PA....i hope she still is :haha: it was 4 years ago!! Im really intrigued! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

She still is and she is LOVELY! Spoke to her lots this last week or so :) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks! She is lovely isnt she! Many a email was passed between us before the op. I haven't heard from her yet....I wasnt expecting a reply straight away but I wondered if I sent it to the right address...would you be able to pm the email address you used so I can see if it was the same? The website is just one of those forms you fill out and they get back to you xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> I get it from myprotein.com. its 300mg tablets and he take 2 on a morning and 2 in the evening. He gets the Tribulus Pro because its 95% saponins whereas most are only 40% or something.
> 
> Babyno2, as elmo said, no mar test was required as you have no agglutination, thats fantastic news!
> Tribulus also increases testosterone thus increasing count and libido (always a good thing when ttc).

Hi there, I got dh the Tribulus Pro can he take fertilaid motility boost also?


----------



## rachy28

Yeah I can't see why not :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks Rachy


----------



## rachy28

Any news ladies? 
We have our icsi appointment in 4 weeks, really nervous about it :wacko:


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Any news ladies?
> We have our icsi appointment in 4 weeks, really nervous about it :wacko:

what's icis? sorry new to all this.

Our surgeon wrote regarding the SA to us say "it shows a reasonable sperm count with poor motility this should improve with continued ejaculation" he suggests another SA in three months.


----------



## rachy28

Its ivf but they inject a single sperm into an egg rather than let the sperm fertilise it themselves. We're having our embryos genetically tested for my heart disease. 

A repeat sa is a good idea :thumbup: it can improve quite alot in that time. The only suggestions I can give are no alcohol, cut back on caffeine, showers only, loose boxer shorts and no heat near the dangly bits ;)


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Its ivf but they inject a single sperm into an egg rather than let the sperm fertilise it themselves. We're having our embryos genetically tested for my heart disease.
> 
> A repeat sa is a good idea :thumbup: it can improve quite alot in that time. The only suggestions I can give are no alcohol, cut back on caffeine, showers only, loose boxer shorts and no heat near the dangly bits ;)

Ah very good fingers crossed all goes well 

dh doesn't drink alcohol tea or coffee and is on strict orders to wear loose boxers &#9786; with a lowish sperm count should we be trying every day on the week of ovulation ?


----------



## CharlieB32

Hello ladies,
My husband and I have two children, 6yrs and 3yrs. My son was 7 weeks prem due to my cervix but my daughter went full term as I had the cervical stitch inserted..
My preg with my daughter was awful, I was sick, hubby and I didn't like each other, I lost my nan who was like my mum and got depressed so when Savannah was born I was adamant I didn't want anymore despite hubby saying he would.. Then business got hard and he agreed we couldn't handle anymore so he had a vasectomy in 2012 I can't remember exactly when but now he's in a new line of business and I just had a few moments of clarity about what's important. We only get to be a mum to young ones for such a short time and I come from a big family so hubby is ecstatic that I've agreed to try but as we already have two are we being greedy going through all this for another? And there's the worry that there would be more chance of something going wrong or abnormalities? Are these the sorts of worries you ladies had?


----------



## rachy28

Babyno2, try as little or as much as you like ;) I do think every day around ovulation will give you better chances but try not to burn each other out. Have you tried the sperm meets egg plan (smep)?

Hi Charlie, welcome to the board!
I don't think your being greedy, I have 2 children with my dh and like you circumstances changed for us. When our second child was 1, I was diagnosed with hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (footballer Muamba suffered a cardiac arrest on the pitch because of it) and we subsequently had our children gene tested. We found that both our children had inherited it from me so thats when dh had his vasectomy. After 4 years we discussed the fact that we still have 50% chance of an unaffected child and my condition was relatively well managed so we went for the vr. Sadly though, my youngest has multiple heart issues and once we discovered her other issues we decided natural pregnancy isnt the best option. We are now heading down the icsi with pgd route.
We also discovered dh had antisperm antibodies from his vasectomy so natural pregnancy is highly unlikely anyway.
I don't think you need to worry about abnormalities unless you already know of a familial genetic issue.
If you really want this then go for it, if you don't then you'll always be wondering "what if" xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Thanks Rachy, appreciate the post :)

I've read about the antibodies how common is this? Dh is very excited it was his idea to try again and have the VR but our youngest starts school in sept so it's finally getting easier then we'll be right back in nappies hahahaha


----------



## rachy28

Almost all men who have had a vasectomy will have some level of antibodies. It's the amount of antibodies present that cause immune infertility. Less than 50% shouldn't make a significant impact on fertility. I would never say to anyone not to have a reversal because of them because I know it can and does work, plenty here have conceived :thumbup:
If your concerned about AsAb's then go straight for a testicular sperm extraction and icsi x


----------



## CharlieB32

Well dh has now said he wants 4 kids haha so he's def going to VR but apparently the surgeon can also extract sperm to freeze just in case..

What is ICSI? Is it the same as IVF?


----------



## rachy28

In ivf they put the sperm in a dish and let them fertilise the egg on their own. In icsi they inject a single sperm into the egg to fertilise it. Icsi has a higher fertilisation rate especially where male factor is concerned x


----------



## CharlieB32

Ah ok thanks for explaining! I bet that's expensive isn't it! It's funny how the NHS are happy to perform V for free but VR is thousands!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: hows everybody doing? I never did hear back from Bev at the clinic! :shrug: oh well, long shot (or the email address i have isnt longer in use.):shrug:
Im still waiting to ov this cycle....things were going so well the past few months, now im cd28 and no +opk yet :cry: my body hates me.... :cry:
Hope everybody is ok xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi there, I'm currently in the 2ww, 6 dpo I think. Really am going to try and not obsess this month, feel a bit better now we have the results that the reversal worked whereas before I was worried it didn't.


----------



## live_in_hope

aww thats great! :thumbup: yep nice and relaxed is the way to go! I wondered if my cycles were wappy and erratic because I was obsessing too much about gettig pregnant but then I think I was more obsessed after vr because I had never been pregnant before and therefore was trying harder to get pregnant etc...so it cant be that....i have no idea why its like it....first thing i thought was the MC i had nearly 18m ago, then i blamed it on my gallbladder removal surgery which was a year ago.....both of which couldnt pssibly be the cause over a year on?? :shrug: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live in I will find that email for you now! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Charlie welcome! :) Try not to think about antibodies there is some suggestion that antibodies in males who have had a vr are different to antibodies in males who have not fathered children or had a vr. Our surgeon is adamant the antibodies will make no difference to us conceiving and my husband has 100% antibodies.

I am five days late (two based on my longest recent cycle) but bfn. Frustrating xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey elmo! Ooh 5 days late! Frustrating yes! Any signs/symptoms? Im cd32 and still waiting for ov! :cry: thought my cycles had sorted themselves out, but obviously not! :cry: xx

Did you find the email address? I never heard back from the email i sent to the address i had for them? Xxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Thanks Elmo! 5 days late thats exciting! Any update?

We are booked in with Dr Swinn in Gatwick on Jan 7th but hubby has now said hes found Dr Harriss in Nottingham who can do the op next week1 He's super excited but I havent researched this surgeon at all - I can see him on the front page of this thread so I know others have used him but can anyone reassure me that he is decent? Also seems like we are rushing - I mean if it was meant to be wouldnt Dr Swinn have an earlier appt? lol I think I need a cup of tea... :)


----------



## live_in_hope

duncan Harriss is a legend!!!! He did my hubbys! He was amazing! We were very pleased with him, very friendly, thorough and well, we have conceived twice since he did his magic! :thumbup: hubby also had scarring on one of his testicles from an injury afew years before the reversal and when we told him about it, he was worried he wouldnt be able to re-attach both sides, but he did :thumbup: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Two days until af is due, tests still BFN :-(


----------



## live_in_hope

ah no really?? :shrug: fx for you xxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

The usual I've every symptom again this month, only difference is I've had lots of strange cramps the last few days and feel wet alot with a white cm.


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh thats interesting! Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

I think af has just started, last month it started the same like light brown, 2 days early, I'm beginning to think there is something wrong with me. Never had any of this until we started ttc??? Would it be worth my while going to a gyny? it feels like I get so far and then it just doesn't happen ?? I know that's hard to understand but my body doesn't feel right a week after trying. I get pains down my leg in the left from my lower stomach.


----------



## CharlieB32

Thanks live_in_hope that's awesome to hear! We're travelling up on the 14th so fingers crossed all goes well and we can start trying after Xmas! :)

How long have you been trying babybabyno2? X


----------



## rachy28

My Ovulation is late this month, I never ovulate late :shrug: 
Im getting strong pains though so its definitely imminent! 
Live in hope, wheres your egg? X


----------



## Babybabyno2

CharlieB32 said:


> Thanks live_in_hope that's awesome to hear! We're travelling up on the 14th so fingers crossed all goes well and we can start trying after Xmas! :)
> 
> How long have you been trying babybabyno2? X


Hi there since sept


----------



## live_in_hope

CharlieB32 said:


> Thanks live_in_hope that's awesome to hear! We're travelling up on the 14th so fingers crossed all goes well and we can start trying after Xmas! :)
> 
> How long have you been trying babybabyno2? X

ooh fab! Keep us posted! My hubby had his done on his birthday! (I know :haha: ) it was his 44th birthday and the room we were in was room 44!! Lol. When he went down to theatre they let me decorate his room with balloons and banners and things , it was a long day but a truly memorable one to say the least! :thumbup: wish you the bes t of luck on your vr ttc journey!! 



rachy28 said:


> My Ovulation is late this month, I never ovulate late :shrug:
> Im getting strong pains though so its definitely imminent!
> Live in hope, wheres your egg? X

hey! I know right!! :growlmad: yours must be with mine somewhere!!:haha: i thought my horribly long cycles were a thing of the past...:shrug: although like you, been having pains last few days and my goodness, ive never had so much watery cm! :shock: still no +opk, a very close one, but no positive yet :dohh: my amount of watery cm is my green light though so we'll just get in as much :sex: as poss........ Hooe yours comes soon! :thumbup: x



Babybabyno2 said:


> I think af has just started, last month it started the same like light brown, 2 days early, I'm beginning to think there is something wrong with me. Never had any of this until we started ttc??? Would it be worth my while going to a gyny? it feels like I get so far and then it just doesn't happen ?? I know that's hard to understand but my body doesn't feel right a week after trying. I get pains down my leg in the left from my lower stomach.

Hmm thats strange...did you track your cycles before ttc? Did you know you had a 28 day cycle? Pains a week after trying i would think maybe implantation or something? But if it happens everytime, i dont know :shrug: how are you testing for ovulation? (Sorry if youve akready said):dohh: xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi there I use the digital tests


----------



## live_in_hope

ah right thats good! I askd coz i was wondering if maybe you werent ovin when you thought, but it sounds like you are xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

No problem, I went to my doctor today and he referred me to gynecologist, i might get some answers then.


----------



## rachy28

I had a rise today but im still not certain ive ovulated, I admit I woke rather late so today's temp is almost certainly inaccurate, it said 36.36 & adjusted temp is 36.19. I think i ovulated today.
Have you stopped or started any new vitamins recently, I know stress can delay ov-probably the reason why mines late x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi Rachy, I am taking a pre natal seven seas since September, to be honest I get very stressed during my fertile time and the 2 ww not sure how I am going to combat that ??? any ideas how to relax myself ? I thought with having the results of sa might have helped but hasn't :-(


----------



## rachy28

No advice, people often say "relax and it will happen", I totally disagree. There's so much to ttc that your bound to get a little stressed. Its not as straight forward as just having sex, I wish it were that simple. 
Remember, it can take up to 2 years to conceive after vr so I think you just need to be a little more patient x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi Rachy, I think that's the part I'm finding hard to accept, that we conceived first try with dd and now this could take a long time, I thought I had myself prepared mentally for that but I definitely don't now that the operation is done and we are trying, the trying part is exhausting for both of us which in turns causes me to get stressed.


----------



## jlw617

Hi ladies I'm new to this board but I was excited to find it! my husband and I decided we were done having children after our second daughter was born but then later a couple years after, we were both deeply convicted about having more children so here we are today about 4 1/2 years later, it's beenabout eight months since my husband finally had his vasectomy reversal, we did get a BFP seven months out but it ended in miscarriage which I'm still actually bleeding from a little bit but we are going to TTC before my first cycle and see how it goes


----------



## jlw617

Babybabyno2 said:


> Hi Rachy, I think that's the part I'm finding hard to accept, that we conceived first try with dd and now this could take a long time, I thought I had myself prepared mentally for that but I definitely don't now that the operation is done and we are trying, the trying part is exhausting for both of us which in turns causes me to get stressed.

Sorry to jump in on your conversation but I just had to because I feel the same exact way, we got pregnant so easy (as soon as we tried)with our other two children and I honestly thought that we would get pregnant right away after the vr but things didn't work out that way and now eight months out and one missed miscarriage at about 7 months of ttc I'm just praying that we will conceive again soon, but it is extremely frustrating!


----------



## Babybabyno2

jlw617 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachy, I think that's the part I'm finding hard to accept, that we conceived first try with dd and now this could take a long time, I thought I had myself prepared mentally for that but I definitely don't now that the operation is done and we are trying, the trying part is exhausting for both of us which in turns causes me to get stressed.
> 
> Sorry to jump in on your conversation but I just had to because I feel the same exact way, we got pregnant so easy (as soon as we tried)with our other two children and I honestly thought that we would get pregnant right away after the vr but things didn't work out that way and now eight months out and one missed miscarriage at about 7 months of ttc I'm just praying that we will conceive again soon, but it is extremely frustrating!Click to expand...

Hi there, its really is very hard each month, i am only three months in, i'm thinking of giving it 6 months and then look at icsi or ivf whichever we are suitable for. I am 37 so not getting any younger and cant really wait 2 years.


----------



## rachy28

jlw617 said:


> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachy, I think that's the part I'm finding hard to accept, that we conceived first try with dd and now this could take a long time, I thought I had myself prepared mentally for that but I definitely don't now that the operation is done and we are trying, the trying part is exhausting for both of us which in turns causes me to get stressed.
> 
> Sorry to jump in on your conversation but I just had to because I feel the same exact way, we got pregnant so easy (as soon as we tried)with our other two children and I honestly thought that we would get pregnant right away after the vr but things didn't work out that way and now eight months out and one missed miscarriage at about 7 months of ttc I'm just praying that we will conceive again soon, but it is extremely frustrating!Click to expand...

Im sorry for your loss :hugs:
We concieved right away with our 2 children so didn't expect to be waiting this long after vr. We did conceive in august but it was short lived also. We are into cycle 23 with no sticky bean :(

Babyno2, I would definitely look into icsi and given your age I think your right to start at the 6 months mark, in the meantime, give it your all! Bd every other day throughout your cycle and enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks Rachy


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, im kinda the same although all my ttc has been after vr and luckily was able to conceive quickly twice (2nd was a loss though) and this time ive been trying for over a year.....really frustrating as ive done it twice before after vr, so why not now.....???? Im not the most patient of people xx


----------



## rachy28

live_in_hope said:


> hey, im kinda the same although all my ttc has been after vr and luckily was able to conceive quickly twice (2nd was a loss though) and this time ive been trying for over a year.....really frustrating as ive done it twice before after vr, so why not now.....???? Im not the most patient of people xx

Maybe its time for a repeat SA, find out if somethings going on with your dh's swimmers :shrug:
If everything's good with him then go for further testing yourself? 
I would have expected you to have a bfp by now especially after achieving 2 so quickly x


----------



## jlw617

rachy28 said:


> jlw617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybabyno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachy, I think that's the part I'm finding hard to accept, that we conceived first try with dd and now this could take a long time, I thought I had myself prepared mentally for that but I definitely don't now that the operation is done and we are trying, the trying part is exhausting for both of us which in turns causes me to get stressed.
> 
> Sorry to jump in on your conversation but I just had to because I feel the same exact way, we got pregnant so easy (as soon as we tried)with our other two children and I honestly thought that we would get pregnant right away after the vr but things didn't work out that way and now eight months out and one missed miscarriage at about 7 months of ttc I'm just praying that we will conceive again soon, but it is extremely frustrating!Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry for your loss :hugs:
> We concieved right away with our 2 children so didn't expect to be waiting this long after vr. We did conceive in august but it was short lived also. We are into cycle 23 with no sticky bean :(
> 
> Babyno2, I would definitely look into icsi and given your age I think your right to start at the 6 months mark, in the meantime, give it your all! Bd every other day throughout your cycle and enjoy it :thumbup:Click to expand...


Im sorry for your loss as well, Im really praying that it doesnt take us that long-Im 32 and we want to have 2 more children Lord willing by the time Im 35, 36 at the most! Of course we would be happy if we could just have one more, but we are hoping for two. It sounds like we are in a somewhat similar situation though...I think it's one of the hardest parts for me-just knowing how easily I got pregnant before the vasectomy and now Im just like really?!


----------



## rachy28

My aim was to have just 1 more before my 30th, I was 28 at the time of deciding to go ahead with the vr, im now 30 so that ideas gone out the window lol
Im aiming for 35 at the latest, after that we're giving up. 
When I fell pregnant with my youngest, we had only decided to try 3/4 weeks before our positive test, infact I cant even remember having sex! Dh even said to me "how the heck did that happen! " so yeah its definitely frustrating, I feel your pain x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave:
Ooh rachy how you feeling? Your chart looks amazing, identical to my first preg chart!! :thumbup:
Im with you all on the frustration part....im 30 now too and although id never set an age limit....i am struggling with how long its taking, especially as the last two were so quick....13months now....which i know isnt long compared to some, but a pain non the less....ill be knocking temping on the head in the new year...hubby isnt being very productive if you get me....its all abit too stressful for my liking...blah lol x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi ladies how do I chart ? I bought a basal thermometer but have tried to use the fertility friend app on my phone but it keeps crashing.


----------



## rachy28

Live in hope, really, I just thought it was wacky because I ovulated late & maybe there's a progesterone issue this month. Ive never had a chart with erratic temps like this before :shrug:
I think you'll be pregnant soon, I see no reason why not. I say just give a cycle your all, every day- twice a day if needs be, it could be all that's needed :thumbup:

Babyno2, try removing the app and reinstalling it xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Do i just put in my temperature every day then? or anything else, also from what day in my cycle do i start temping?


----------



## Babybabyno2

i just put all my cycle info in from july until now and the ovulation dates are way different to what i have on another app i use and also this corresponds to the digital ovulation tests too?? does it work off temps more than dates


----------



## rachy28

Yes take ur temp at the same time every morning and input that onto your chart. Ff is pretty accurate at pinpointing ovulation. It doesn't need opks but do help. If your other app was just going off dates rather than temps then its just guessing which of course could be very wrong x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi Rachy, thanks for your help, when do i start taking temps ? which cycle day or is it every day of the month?


----------



## rachy28

Its up to you really, you can start on the first day of bleed or as soon as bleeding stops, if you know you haven't ovulated yet then start right away. The good thing about charting, is that you'll always be prepared for af so she'll never catch you off guard :thumbup: Not that we want af! X


----------



## Babybabyno2

rachy28 said:


> Its up to you really, you can start on the first day of bleed or as soon as bleeding stops, if you know you haven't ovulated yet then start right away. The good thing about charting, is that you'll always be prepared for af so she'll never catch you off guard :thumbup: Not that we want af! X

and with temping, when it peaks what does that mean?


----------



## rachy28

A rise will indicate ovulation if the new level of temps are sustained for atleast 3 consecutive days. Scroll through my charts and youll see the pattern, ignore this cycle as im having a wierd month. As you can see I have discovered I ovulate on either day 12 or 14 and my luteal phase is 12/13 days long so even without charting, I know when ovulation is nearing. Make sure your tracking cervical mucous as it also indicates ov x


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks a mill Rachy


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Live in hope, really, I just thought it was wacky because I ovulated late & maybe there's a progesterone issue this month. Ive never had a chart with erratic temps like this before :shrug:
> I think you'll be pregnant soon, I see no reason why not. I say just give a cycle your all, every day- twice a day if needs be, it could be all that's needed :thumbup:
> 
> Babyno2, try removing the app and reinstalling it xx

yer its weird! Il post a pic of mine, it was only my 3rd ever chart and it was weird coz ff kept taking my crosshairs away coz the temps went up, down, up, down to the coverline each time! Then it went up up up!! :thumbup:

Thank you, i hope so too, hubby isnt all for dtd lots, he doesnt like the pressure, and the pressure doesnt like him :dohh: its caused a lot of probs actually, so much so which is why i wont be temping...although il always know when im oving with my cm etc....but hey ho.... I kinda enjoy it though, so i will miss it :blush: lol

Babybaby- good luck temping, you'll soon pick it up! I use the ff app on my phone, just put in your temp everyday, preferrably within the same same hour each morning, the same time the better. Vaginally is more acurate than orally but orally is fine. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

My preg charts rachy xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi there I didn't know the temp could be taken vaginally&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## live_in_hope

hey,yer i do it vaginally! temps can be affected if u sleep with ya mouth open etc. im so used to it now x


----------



## rachy28

Yea I see the similarities, now you've gone and made me obsessive :haha: 
We're ntnp at the min so the charting for me is just purely so I know when af is due, I like knowing what's going on with my body so I don't think I could give it up just yet, im kinda addicted tbh lol.
I sometimes wish dh didn't enjoy dtd so much, im always the one who cant be arsed to dtd. Ive horrible nightmares about dh being in his 80's with a permanent errection and broken ornaments everywhere! So I think id rather be in your position, atleast id get some sleep (& my ornaments would be safe) :D

Babyno2, I temp orally as I'm not a mouth breather, dh is though, he's terrible and sounds like darth vader...so annoying

Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Sparkles25

Hi girls!
Thought I'd check in. I've been trying not to think about it too much. Think we're on about month ten now. It's not happening so I feel like we need to decide what to do in the new year. Not straight away but in 2015 at some stage!
We're getting a puppy next week so that is keeping my mind off it! I haven't used opks or monitored at all the last couple of months. I'm due on at the weekend. I've had a bit of pink today. We dtd last night so could be from that.
I was really hoping to see a bfp from someone but looks like we're all still trying....


----------



## rachy28

No bfps just yet but ive a sneaky suspicion 2015 is gonna be a great year for all of us.

I had good news from the fertility clinic today, they're happy for us to progress after my cardiac arrest caused an irritating delay. They had already sent our dna to Guys in London for linkage analysis to build the probes, but we discovered that my sons sample which was 7 years old has degraded and there's not enough of it. So he has to go for bloods so they can continue with working on profiling. They said we should expect to start cycling anywhere from April to August :happydance: 
So now I just need to hope that I have plenty of normal healthy embryos x


----------



## hopefulwick

DH had his VR in April and we have been trying since the day he got the OK from the Dr. I'm 43 so the odds do not appear to be in our favor. We have faith in God's timing though and are hopeful that a baby is in His plan for us. Glad I found this thread but sad to see many of the posts are from 4 years ago. Am I alone in my venture?


----------



## rachy28

Hey! Your not alone, there's plenty of us trying. I feel your frustration, it really gets you down when you hear of some getting pregnant right away after vr. We've been trying since April 2013 :wacko:


----------



## CharlieB32

Hello ladies, not had access to the net for a while! Hubby is having his reversal on Monday with Dr Harriss - eek! I will most likely be ovulating two weeks after the surgery! Really hope it all goes well - will update you next week!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave:

Ooooh good luck to you and hubby charlie B! :thumbup: :dance: if he looks after himself well, you may get your first shot at ttc when you ov next!! :dance: xxx

Rachy, great news about your news from the clinic! And your chart looks great too! Your spotting, is it af you think? Your chart went triphasic xx


----------



## rachy28

Yea I think its af, ive got a kidney infection so the higher temps are most likely from that. 
Did you test today? Your chart looks promising :thumbup:

Hi Charlie, good luck on monday

Xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hey ladies, reversal done! All went well and hubby is now nicely bruised and resting :) Although he had the op Monday he was today questioning the two week wait haha good sign that hes recovering! I'm currently with AF so I should be ovulating when normal activities resume - however I have a short luteal phase and spotted this month for 5 days before full flow arrived so I am going to try and address that as took a while to conceive our daughter because of that!

How are you all getting on this month? Any BFP's? :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! Aw yay!!! Glad he's doing ok!! :thumbup: sorry i didnt get on here sooner but Ive not been on lately, no bfps yet :dohh: im starting my first templess cycle and will not temp over xmas!! :thumbup: im doing ok at the minute but the real test will be when ov comes....il prob still use opks, but il do my hardest to stay off the temping......

I suffered with short lps, sometimes 7/8 days!! I tried everything possible, all the vits/supps that they recommend to lengthen lps but nothing worked...i started acupuncture in july and since then ive had 10/11/12 day lps!! When i was ttc my daughter 10day lps were the norm for me, so 10 or above is great for me!! :dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, hows everybody doing? Xxx all ready for xmas? I cant flaming wait!!! Xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Acupuncture is a good idea! To be honest I'm a competitive bodybuilder and when I am not dieting, training and eating healthy my luteal phases are short like 7-8 days but when I'm training heavy and eating very strict my periods are spot on! Thing is I've just competed so spent a long time dieting for my last competition and now I am enjoying a bit of a break - I am still training but I am not so strict with the eating and its annoying that within only one month of relaxing the diet the periods have relapsed to spotting a week before AF arrives :/

Did any of you ladies wait for the full two weeks post reversal surgery?

Hubby is getting really impatient even though its only been one week but I've told him we have to wait as 7-10 days is the time when infection can appear and I read the vas is at its weakest 7-10 days after but then I've also read about scarring appearing soon after surgery and scuppering bfps! I've also read about surgeons joining the vas together but not checking if theres been a blow out further down the tube which can block the tubes unbeknown to the man until his sperm tests...

Maybe I should stop reading on the internet as its only been a week since surgery lol

I'm all ready for Xmas I literally cant wait to see our kiddies faces!


----------



## rachy28

Yup, all set for the fat man, we've actually been finished since the end of November.... super organised! 

Charlie, we made it to day 11 before giving into temptation and had no issues with infection or scarring. We returned a count of 112million 9wks post vr so sex definitely didn't affect our outcome :thumbup:


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi ladies took the relaxed approached this month, none of those symptoms so far but trying not to get my hopes up, not long to next SA 19th Jan hopefully the results will be better. Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: did you all have a great xmas!! We had a lovely time here. Me and ,y sis went shopping all day yesterday.....when i got home, my xmas tree was out on drive! Hubby had completely de-christmassed my house! :cry: not quite ready for it to be over. Got another week off work though so thats good! Xxxx


----------



## JenNeil

hi ladies ive not been on for a while. dp lost his sister in april :( :( i had only just really joined before. and weve had a bit of a tough year. just wanted to send lots of babydust to you all. we have chosen our reversal date six weeks before our wedding in may 2016 so will hopefully be around march time, the lovely lady at doctor harris clinic said it would be good timing pre wedding. hehe. finding the waiting hard though really hard.

its my birthday today im 37. hope you are all well and had a lovely xmas!! look forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Thanks Rachy that's reassuring! We managed 13 days but he did get an infection so had to go to a&e late Christmas Eve for antibiotics but all has cleared up now.. 

Christmas was amazing Liveinhope but can't believe your hubby took the tree down already haha! I do mine 12 days before and 12 days after although I'm seriously considering wrapping the tree in cling film this year and putting it in the loft as it is so next year I don't have to spend 2 hours decorating it!

Sorry to hear of your partners loss Jen that must be extremely tough :( but fantastic news that you have booked reversal - we used Dr Harriss and have nothing but good things to report of our experience..

Baby dust to everyone and Happy New Year! Xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi ladies happy new year. 

Well I got my BFP on Christmas day!!! I am soooo nervous this time, feeling pains all over etc, had bloods taken yesterday to rule out an ectopic but my doctor doesn't think it is but just to be sure, I'm convinced it's a cyst of some sort as the pain I have I got each month when af was due.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow!! :dance: congratulations!!! Great news! Made my day! I shall keep everything crossed for you that everything is a-ok and stays that way xxxxxx
A very happy new year to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks a mill, I'm hoping it's just me being over paranoid as I'm 7 years older since I had my dd.


----------



## Babybabyno2

ps I am still curious to know dh next SA results to see if they did improve  I won't put him through it


----------



## live_in_hope

aww im the same, quite curious but at the end of the day, it doesnt really matter now hey? :shrug: so excited for you xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

ha ha no exactly, we got one moving sperm


----------



## rachy28

Huge congratulations babyno2 xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Thanks Rachy


----------



## CharlieB32

Fantastic news hun! Just relax - easier said than done but its out of your control now, so let your body do its thing and whatever happens does so for a reason but worrying just highers your cortisol levels and won't do you any good.

Amazing news though - very pleased for you :) xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

CharlieB32 said:


> Fantastic news hun! Just relax - easier said than done but its out of your control now, so let your body do its thing and whatever happens does so for a reason but worrying just highers your cortisol levels and won't do you any good.
> 
> Amazing news though - very pleased for you :) xx

Thanks a mill, still hasnt sunk in yet to be honest, still doing hpt just to keep confirming:wacko:


----------



## live_in_hope

my prayers have been answered!! After last month when i ovd at cd37, i was devastated. And hubby goes away on monday for 6 weeks. On Monday il be cd23 and today (cd20) i go a +opk!! So pleased that we get a weekend of bding before he goes away.....if i can pin him down...he hasnt been the most compliant lately at ov time :nope: xx


----------



## Siberiananya

Afternoon ladies I've been following this thread for a little while but now we hVe booked a date for my husbands VR I've decided to jump in. Huge congratulations babyno2 that is fantastic news to hear, so encouraging for those of us about to start this journey. My DH is booked in with Mr Harriss on 19th jan but we are not in a rush to ttc due to a once in a lifetime holiday to Florida we have booked in June, so we will be winging it for 5 months before making a conscious effort after the holiday. Good luck ladies and hopes for and exciting 2015.


----------



## CharlieB32

That's great liveinhope! Happy bd'ing :) maybe don't tell him it's ovulation but say you need a good weekend before you have six weeks of abstinence :) x


----------



## CharlieB32

We used Dr Harriss and have nothing but good things to say about him - good luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

welcome siberiananya! :wave: congrats on the upcoming vr! Im a duncan harriss sucess story too! :dance: we were thrilled with him and the service xx

We managed to bd last night, but that was it...even though i got another positive opk today, so ov will probably be tonight/tomorrow. We are feeling the strain of ttc, hubby moreso but his lack of interest and effort is really draining on me and i feel very low anout things at the min....grrrrrr. Itl be fine im sure xxxx


----------



## TTC 2013

Hi all
Im new to this thread too. My partner had his reversal 1 year ago by Dr Harris. The op was unsuccessful as his analysis showed zero sperm. We are having to have IVF so start this soon hopefully. Is there anyone on here who had bad results to start with and then went on to have babies? IVF is such a scary thought.


----------



## rachy28

Hi siberian, good luck with your upcoming vr!

Ttc2013. My situation is different to yours as we do have sperm but severe antisperm antibodies so technically our vr was also unsuccessful. We are waiting to begin our first cycle of ivf so I totally get how you feel. Im really sorry the vr didn't work for you. Its can be gut wrenching when you learn others get a bfp right away and you find yourself still waiting 2 years down the road. Im a firm believer in "good things come to those who wait" our miracles will happen :) x


----------



## TTC 2013

Hi Rachy 2013, thanks for your reply. 
I know its so upsetting. DR Harris said the op was a success so just sucks to find that nothing is getting through after it all. I'm praying IVF works for us. Its such an emotional and financial worry. When do you begin your ivf? I'm not sure whether to go for IVF or ICSI. What are you going for? How long ater your vasectomy did you have the reversal? x


----------



## rachy28

We're doing icsi with genetic testing. If you have no sperm in the sample then your dh will need a testicular sperm extraction so you'll probably need icsi. We expect to begin our first cycle around march/april with FET in august/September. We want to delay transfer due to holiday plans. Luckily our icsi is nhs funded but only because of genetic reasons. 
Dh had his vasectomy in august 2009 and vr in April 2013 so about 3yrs 8 months between the two. The thought of the whole process of icsi kinda scares me but after talking to others, once you start it seems to be a breeze (thats what im hoping) x


----------



## TTC 2013

Yeah were getting sperm aspiration. They said because there is no actual problem with either of us and because my partner has fathered a child then IVF would be the most likely route. Will just have to see what the sperm is like after aspiration. The whole thing worries me. I find it really unfair aswell that we have to fund ourselves even when I don't have children. They told me we are likely to start within 2 months after our blood tests. We have weddings and holidays this year too but I think were always going to have something on so are just going for it. x


----------



## rachy28

I think ull need icsi, any sperm they get wont be matured so you'll definitely have a better fertilisation rate with icsi than standard ivf. I would love to transfer straight away but as ive heart disease, there's no way ill be allowed to fly at any stage of pregnancy. As our holiday is already booked and paid for, waiting is the best option. I don't think its fair to penalise you because your partner has a child, everyone is entitled to become a parent. The rules need changing! 
Dh and I have 2 children yet because they've both inherited my heart disease, they'll happily fund 3 cycles of PGD with ICSI despite dh having a v & vr! 
Where are you cycling?


----------



## Sparkles25

Huge congrats babyno2! Did you use Mr Swinn? 
I've put it to the back of my mind, completely forgotten my cycle and everything! We have a gorgeous 11 week old puppy entertaining us instead!


----------



## Mummyto10

Oh wow congratulations babybaby2 that's great news.
Hello everyone hope you all had a great Christmas we had a lovely time x


----------



## TTC 2013

Im going to speak to the consultant when were next there about icsi / ivf, I think they wont know what procedure to do until they have a look at the sperm. Im going to Ninewells in Scotland. Its the closest to us and have heard good reviews. What about you? Least you have something to look forward too so try and enjoy your holiday. X


----------



## rachy28

We'll be doing all of our stimming & scans at Leeds centre for reproductive medicine but travelling to Guy's in London for egg collection and transfer. Guy's will be testing our embryos for our genetic mutation. We live near Newcastle so its gonna be a lot of travelling :wacko:
I definitely will enjoy our hols, we've put it off for the last 2 years and I think the kids need our attention as the baby making has made everything else take the back seat. Im treating them to an easter weekend break then 2 weeks in Marmaris in july. 

Nice temp rise Live in hope! 
I decided to go with the flow this cycle and didn't temp. I wanted to enjoy Christmas but it got the better of me a few days ago. I don't even know if my suspected ovulation is right! Im either 8dpo or 11dpo :shrug:

Hey sparkles & Mummyto10! 

Xx


----------



## Siberiananya

That's it it's done.... Flights paid for, op paid for and taxi is booked. OMG it all just got a bit real &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## rachy28

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: good luck :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

yay! Itl soon roll round! :dance:

Haha rachy, i did the same too! Wasnt going to temp then i took my temp sunday morning, it was very low, then i was sure i ovd between when i temped at 6:15am and 11am as i had creamy/sticky cm then. Then mon morning a huge (the biggest ever) shift! :thumbup: fx for us both this cycle!! Xxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Well you bd at the right time & your temp is fab so fingers crossed x 
I thought id O on cd13 because I had right sided O pain in the days leading upto it, then it started again on cd14&15 which is why I took my temp on cd16 and it was way too low to be a post O temp. Im just guessing...Wish id temped now :nope:
Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

well i bd on the fri and didnt ov until the sunday....but bd was midnight friday and i ovd sunday morning, so it was about 30-35hours before ovulation.... Fx thats enough. Ff havnt changed my ov date though...surely it would go by the shift in temp? :shrug: maybe next month i will start temping at cd16ish, a week before ov....


----------



## lauralouuu

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this site and was glad to find this thread! My and my OH have an appointment in Apr with Mr Harriss for a consultation. He has 2 children already from a previous relationship and had a vasectomy about 7 years ago now. 

Very excited to start the process!

:kiss:


----------



## live_in_hope

hi Lauralouuu :wave: congrats on getting your consultation booked! :dance: you will love Dr Harriss, he was so nice, professional and just a really down to earth kinda guy. Made us feel very relaxed and told us how it was. There are a lot of Mr Harriss' Vr WaGs on here :thumbup: xxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Ok so I am 7-8 dpo and the wait is killing me already - I swore I wasn't going to test until after my period was due but I am getting itchy feet! I'd forgotten how testing this 2ww was!
Live_in_hope how long until your AF is due?


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe ive already told myself il start testing on monday at 8dpo haha.... Af is due next thurs, my luteal phases are usually only 10days, 11 on a good month xx


----------



## rachy28

Be strong ladies!!!!
I like to wait for af unless my chart screams :test:
Having said that, at 9dpo I had major af cramps and this morning my nipples began feeling sore so now im trying to convince myself not to run out and buy some tests :wacko: xx


----------



## CharlieB32

I'm due on Thursday aswell! I've def felt pressure in my uterus this month and I am waking up to pee at night but I'm sure I'm doing that by myself! Haha good to see we are all in the same boat! I might do a test this weekend lol


----------



## live_in_hope

lol Rachy, i just cant help myself...but over the last year, there hasnt been many months where we've given it a good shot....this is a good-ish shot this month.....
My nipples are usually sore to touch during all my tww's, so its the progesterone i guess..... But this week, ive had days where they've swollen (boobs not nipples) and tonight.....wow, i had to take my bra off as it felt tight and the pain as i released them (and im not graced with big boobs) :shock: so painful! Ive only ever had painful swollen boobs during a tww before and that was when preg with Em!! Didnt have it during my 2nd brp cycle though..... So im keeping everything crossed so very tightly....

charlie! Fx for you, really hope we both get a little surprise next week!! :dance: xxx

Ladies... im on a fb group and it is mainly ladies from the usa, so i have set up a secret uk VR wags group... If you would like to join, then please let me know and il give you link to add. It is secret and posts appear in your newsfeed but nobody that isnt in the group can not seen a thing. Xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Glad I didn't buy any tests, af will be here in full force tomorrow, I expect she'll be as fierce as that bloomin wind!
I get sore bbs most cycles, usually around the sides and in the armpits. On my bfp cycles I only ever got sore sensitive nipples.

I'll join the group :thumbup:

I have high hopes for you this cycle. Great steady temps and perfect timing, surely you got this! 
Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Glad I didn't buy any tests, af will be here in full force tomorrow, I expect she'll be as fierce as that bloomin wind!
> I get sore bbs most cycles, usually around the sides and in the armpits. On my bfp cycles I only ever got sore sensitive nipples.
> 
> I'll join the group :thumbup:
> 
> I have high hopes for you this cycle. Great steady temps and perfect timing, surely you got this!
> Xx

aw hunny, no sorry she got you! :nope: :dohh: :growlmad:

I ordinarily wouldnt feel that hopeful but i feel different this month. Sore nipples again today, pressury headache that ive had a few days now and today i was at my friends sons baptism and emily was playing up, keep trying to run off so naturally you grab/restrain and twice i got tight/pulling pains on my lower right side (the side i ovd) and afterwards it left me with a constant dull ache which i still have now...i can pinpoint it with my finger!.... Hope i didnt upset anything, if thats possible...a reluctant 3 year old can put a lot of strain on the old muscles...not to mention my back which has been particularly sore these past few days....again another thing that is quite unusual for me......but, my body has done this many a times so we shall see.... Xxxx.


----------



## live_in_hope

ps,

As its a private group you have to be a fb friend so i can then invite you to the group. If you'd still like to join here is my fb name etc xx

Nobody on my facebook knows im ttc so theres never any baby talk on there. Strictly bnb and secret groups hehe xxx


----------



## rachy28

Ok :thumbup:

Tried to search but your profile isnt showing. You could try adding me instead x

www.facebook.com/rachelbrown24


----------



## live_in_hope

morning! :wave:
Well im feeling extremely hopeful this morning, quite a jump in temp. Ive never had an i.dip before but there can always be a first :thumbup: sorry you couldnt find me?? ill add you now xxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Fingers and toes crossed !!


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you! Well it was a bfn for me but im more bummed about my temp dipping.....what is in my chart in sig is the adjusted temp...it was 2hours earlier and alot more drastic....hoping that this is my i.dip... Keeping as positive as i can xx


----------



## CharlieB32

I had a temp dip today too only 0.04 but still.. I had a pink spot of blood Sunday so was hopeful for implantation bleeding but that would be at 11dpo which is quite late considering I have short luteal phases.. I had a really good feeling about falling first time this time round but I've got period cramps today and I usually start spotting about now so hope is fading!


----------



## live_in_hope

aw no, i shall keep everything crossed, your luteal phases dont sound that short, so you're 12dpo today? Earlier last year, i had 7,8,9 day lps... :nope: they are up to 10/11 now, so thurs/fri for af, more likey thursday but hopefully not for another 9months...fx!! Xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Yeah my luteal phases were that short but this one seems to be OK in length as I am 13dpo today but my problem is late implantation so although my luteal phase seems ok it still wont be long enough for the bean to stick. I think I got IB on sunday as I had one spot of pink then monday one spot of brown plus thick cm TMI sorry! but today had some pink this morning and now nothing but still got AF cramps and got another dip in temp this morning :( I think if temp dips again tmr then I can def write this month off haha it is only first month though so can't expect to be that lucky :)


----------



## live_in_hope

Im still keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Any luck ladies ?


----------



## CharlieB32

No luck I'm afraid - AF got me little biatch :)


----------



## live_in_hope

sorry, she got me too...... Feelinh blah.....dont know how much Ive got left in me xx


----------



## hopefulwick

Hi there, I'm new to this thread. My DH had a VR in April last year and we have been TTC since we got the green light. Yesterday he told me that a few weeks ago he felt a tingle/twitching "down there" and was bothered by it so he tried to Google it but turned up nothing. Anyone else have this type of issue after VR? He was wondering if it might have been blockage that cleared or something. When he had the VR, the Dr told us that there were likely dead sperm that would have to make their way out. Could that possibly have taken that long? Confused...


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hopefulwick! :wave:
Congrats on hubbys vr last year! Im sorry but I can't help you there, its not something my hubbys experienced.....well not that he's said anyway.... If it continues or causes him alot of pain/discomfort, maybe a trip to the GP, just to get checked out?? X are you in the uk? x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone, what have I missed? Any pregnancies? New ladies? No luck for us. I had a really good feeling about this month but I'm due on tomorrow (based on my 30 day cycles) and just got another bfn on a first response. This is the 7th cycle by my calculations and I wonder now if those antibodies are the thing standing in our way :( x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live in I never did give you that email address! I checked my messages to see if you replied as I sent it by private message but it seems it never sent as there are no messages to you in private messages! Here is the email I use for Dr Harris's PA Catherine - [email protected] x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So I did finally find a few people on other threads who had successful pregnancies even with hubby having 100% antibodies. It gave me the very small amount of hope needed. Think I am realising that it could happen, but it probably won't happenanytime soon. I think I would like him to have another SA but not sure what the costs would be. Maybe we should start saving for icis but I don't think we could ever save enough. How much does it cost?? x


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, we had subsequent sa's via our gp on the nhs. We simply told him we'd been trying for a year and were concerned his tubes may have closed. We did state should we need to pay then we are willing but turned out we didn't have to. As far as I know they cost in the region of £100 give or take.

Apparently, the more ejaculations the less antibodies but I understand it would need to be done possibly 2-3 times a day to be effective. I would love to try this method but its very tiring & if your unsure when ovulation is then you may burn each other out, and of course- reduce that sperm count. Ive tried all suggestions bar this one. If you can egg share, Londons womens clinic offer free ivf and all you pay for are meds. Icsi privately is approximately £3-5000 depending on the clinic and drugs x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

From what I understand wouldn't it need to be icis rather than IVF? Think I need to take a stronger approach for just a few months (I don't temp etc) then if it doesn't work will have to sit down and have another talk. How much are the meds? It's a wonderful thing to egg share but I don't think I could do it :-/ xx


----------



## rachy28

Antibodies inhibit fertilisation so yes, it would be better if you can do icsi. Drugs approx £500-1500 depending on how much you need which is decided once you have your day 3 bloods done and antral follicle count. I would definitely egg share if I could but obviously im aware of my genetic condition so its not an option for us. If you look on the Londons womens clinic website (they have clinics in a few areas) they usually have cycle offers. Just before Christmas they were offering icsi with drugs and embryo transfer for £3500...bargain!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Guess I'm just going to have to keep faith that it will happen naturally. Still holding out hope for this month but I do think I'm starting to feel those ever so mild "pains" that you only notice when your expecting them :( will let you know x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

One other question though rachy when you have a SA through he gp on nhs do they test for antibodies? Not much use to us if they don't x


----------



## rachy28

Ours did, but im not sure if others do. We knew about the antibodies before the diagnosis due to the agglutination anyway so it was more like confirming what we already knew. I think they only test for AsAb's if agglutination is present x


----------



## hopefulwick

Hi Live_,
No, I'm not in the UK, I'm in the US. Isn't the web wonderful. Having joyful, anticipatory talks about the hopes of little feet in our house with so many ladies who are all in the same boat is great and can be so encouraging!
We had the VR and vowed to let God take over. It's tough.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well AF got me this morning &#55357;&#56852; I think if I knew it was likely to happen I wouldn't feel so bad about it all but with what rachy has said about the antibodies a part of me is thinking that it just can't happen. Me and oh had a big fight yesterday via text while he was at work. I mentioned how long it would take us to save for icis and he just said "well that's it then, why can't you be happy with what we have, why can't you think about something else" 

Of course I want to think about something else and just be happy with what we are already blessed with but it's not that simple is it. He did apologise when he got home, and he meant it, but I feel so alone in this right now.

Last night I ordered ovulation strips and a basal thermometer so one of you needs to tell me where to start with those please :)

Can't believe I sold my clear blue fertility thermometer and a box of sticks for £40 earlier last year, they are a fortune now!


----------



## live_in_hope

elmo im so sorry af came :hugs: and sorry you and hubby fought...im glad he apologised though....me and my hubby fall out just after ov every month, mainly because he donesnt want to dtd with me :cry: once maybe if im lucky but when i get needy for it, it completely turns him off....im banning it now until ov time....i have to as hes quite happy to have it at any other time :growlmad: lol...yet he swears he wants another baby....hmmm....

Good luck temping and opk-ing....me and rachy are quite experienced with that now unfortunatly.... Lol... Fertility friend is a great app to use to record it on, if you click on my chart below, it will take you to a sign up page. Its free but you can pay for extra bits if you get the vip membership. Xx

Hopefulwick- i shall keep everything crossed for you, for us all. I just wish that one day I would wake up and we would all have our bfps! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Haha, yes we're experts! 
Just take your temp at the same time every morning then enter it into your chart...simples :) 
It's useful to keep an eye on your cm too :thumbup: x


----------



## Naiyrra2015

Good Morning! I am new to this forum, as well as to building a family of my own. My husband of 23 years just had his 25 year vasectomy reversed at the beginning of January. He has his first "Material" analysis beginning of February. Once he is cleared, we plan on working toward conception around Valentine's Day. I have many concerns and questions. I am also looking for guidance for pre conception, but have been unsuccessful in attaining it. I asked my Primary Care Physician for support, but was met with, "You will need to see an OBGYN". I saught out support and guidance from an OBGYN and was met with negativity, and a lecture of the enevitability of failed and unsuccessful conception. To really put the last nail in the coffin, he end capped his speech with, if I do happen to conceive and carry to term that I would more than likely have a baby with chromosonal defects. I am very informed of all the risks involved in this endeavor, however, I am also informed with countless women my age, and older, having been successful in conceiving to term, and with healthy babies without chromosomal abnormalities. Before exiting the facility, he reminded me that I should ask my Primary for pre conception support. I am yet again at a dead end on this pre conception support. Perhaps someone out there can point me in the right direction in finding the support I am seeking. Thank you for reading. I am looking forward to meeting other individuals in this forum who don't mind lending some support to an insecure, uncertain, frightened, mature future mother to be. (Mature as in older in age, not in as wise and dignified). I can actually be a bit immature, in a fun way, which is probably the reason my 3rd grade students love me and think I'm cool. &#128516;


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: welcome to B&B xxxx
Firstly, congrats to you and your hubby on getting his reversal! Im sorry to hear that you have been met with such negativity at every turn.... I dont really know what I can offer to help, other than keeping yourself in good health, both taking a good pre-natals for you and hubby. Thats a good place to start....there are many many extra tips and tricks to try. How are your cycles? You can test for ovulation so timing is better. I wish you all the best of luck, keep us posted and let us know how you get on with things xxxxxx


----------



## Naiyrra2015

Thank you for such kind words. I started making changes 4 years ago for healthy living. I took off 150lbs, I started taking prenatal vitamins 2 years ago. I have changed my diet to include more fresh organic foods, I started taking supplements a year ago, and incorporating exercise in to my day such as taking stairs instead of the elevator, parking furthest away from the store entrance, walking at least a mile a day. My cycle is pretty regular give or take a day. I have been tracking my cycle, and have recently purchased an ovulation predictor kit. I have an app on my phone to record all of the above information as well as bbt. I went to savers today, it's a thrift shop, and found some books about preconception. I was pretty excited about that. I'm reading them now. I learned recently about too much vitamin A not being safe. I am not well informed yet on safe vitamins, supplements, and herbs for pre conception and during pregnancy. Thank you again for your kindness and support.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies! I know it has been FOREVER since I posted. For those of you new... brief background on me. Dh had vr March 2011 after having vasc for approx 7 years. In november of 2012, we welcome our beautiful baby girl Kizely Eleizabeth Jo. When she was 4 months old I began 6 rounds of chemo. I was told our family was likely complete as I was have Mena pause like symptoms. One month after finishing chemo we conceived our 2nd baby girl ththat was born March 20th of last year... Kuinlynn Bella Grace. We have been trying to decide if we will grow our family more from this point. It was a tough decision to try to decide on a final decision. We kind of put it in God's hands for a couple of cycles before we were going to officially say we were done. 2 days ago I began testing. I was 10 and 11 dposted (the days I starred to see lines with mY daughters.) I came to the conclusion yesterday that I most likely was not pregnant and was processing that. This morning I decided to poas and I forgot to check it, but went back 20 minutes later. Lo and behold... there was the faintest of faint second line, so I packed the girls up and headed to the store for a digital. Results came back... "pregnant 1-2 weeks."
I wanted to check in with everyone on here and share that I have had now 3 pregnancies 3 out of 4 months we have used softcups after sex for 12 hours. I swear by them!
good luck to you all!


----------



## live_in_hope

OMG!!!!! That is amazing news!! :dance::dance::dance: amazing! Congratulations!!! Aww that really is amazing! I am on a VR group on facebook, would you mind If I shared your success story? Would give a lot of people hope xxxx!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Absolutely! Pm me! I would love to join


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hi guys,
Quick history for you... OH had reversal in Dec 7yrs post V. He has 3 kids from previous. I have an 8yr old from a previous relationship, she was conceived on contraceptive injection but much loved! 
We are actively trying, m1 TTC, and think I am 7dpo.... 

Now is it possible to fall so quick?! With my DD I had symptoms when I was 3 weeks pregnant, although we didn't know I was that early till I had emergency scans for pain! She didn't even have a heartbeat! (My friend at the time made take a test as I mentioned painful nipples and aversion to alcohol!) symptoms as follows
Dpo 1-4nothing
Dpo 5 nauseous in the eve, went to bed early as felt rough! Gassy
Dpo 6 nipples like ice on them and nauseous feeling and gassy. Water tastes weird
Dpo 7 nipples like ice on them nauseous/ heartburn. Water tastes weird

Can this happen so early again? Still 8 days till AF due!:wacko:


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations on the vr!
Im 7dpo also and have the nipple thing going on. I guess it can be possible if your an early implanter but its mostly due to progesterone. I swear im preggers most months! Good luck & I hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome new ladies!

Does anyone know if that is true about abnormalities? :shrug:

What an amazing journey, an enormous congratulations to you on your third pregnancy im so pleased for you I mean that.

Rachy I always think I'm pregnant too, have taught myself not to listen to my body now lol.

Liv have you guys thought about another SA to check for any scarring with tubes sealing back up? I'm sure it's not the case but just a thought with you falling pregnant so quickly the first time and it now taking a lot longer (though that can happen with a couple who haven't had vr!)

Well we are going for it this month, have been dtd every day even though I haven't ovulated yet (im testing but not temping) and I have to say hubby's goods do seem thinner, bit more watery, as you know we had a problem with the clumping x


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, watery semen is quite often an indication of a lower count, understandable if you've been at it every day. I remember thinking dh's was quite runny on my Ovulation day which did worry me but, like you said, could also be good in terms of AsAb's x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Don't get me wrong it's far from watery just not as obviously clumped as before


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have zero concerns with his sperm count it was really high, just unfortunatly so where the antibodies! Totally normal after a reversal though so I'm hoping they will have reduced x


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hey Elmo,

My hubby's semen was waterery and creamy after the op... Looked almost like it was two liquids separated but has pretty much returned to normal now- creamy but not too thick if that makes sense?!
He only had it done 6 weeks ago so still early days, guess we will find out when he does his 3 month sample!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave: xxx

Welcome pitterpatter! :wave: congrats o hubby getting the vr! Yes it can happen quickly! My friend conceived first month of trying, that was 7weeks after vr :thumbup: i was 3rd cycle after vr..... Like rachy said, progesterone makes you feel the same as if you would if you were pregnant, so preg or not, anything before 7dpo is down to progesterone, after that it could be either depending on whether you are preg or not. I too convince myself im preg each month lol...my nipples kill me ever month....

Elmo, yes we've spoken about another sa...hes working away in the weekdays at the min so we will arrange it for when hes back in anout 3 weeks time... To be honest, i do think it would have happened by now if bd tining was better....ok wehave been ttc for over a year, but some months we abstained, some months he was away, som months he backed off and told me once was enough (haha yer right!) so really there ws literally 4 months out of 13 where we did it in my fertile window and only one of those months we did it more than once....not good reAlly. Lol....
This is my first cycle witout intervention in over a year, no supplements, no acupuncture etc etc so im interested to see what would happen with my ov day and lp.... Im hoping i will ov this weekend, but withou help, who knows....???
We are moving at the end of the month so im hoping with some other focus it may do the workd of good....also i had a gail prediction who predicts conception next month with a girl :thumbup: we shall see....she was spot on with Emily xx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi to the new ladies, my dh had his vr in September and I got my bfp in December, so it can work quick.


----------



## Pitterpatter5

TMI moment ladies....

My husband informed me last night while dtd that my cervix is extremely low, squiggy and almost bulging! He says he's never felt anything like it since we have been together (8yrs and v active) Now I have had a feel and it certainly feels very obvious and 'ripe'! what does it mean? 
AF due on 10/11th... We roughly dtd around O but have not properly charted yet, I'm just using a generic calender based on cycle length ect...


----------



## Naiyrra2015

Congratulations !!! So happy for you and your growing family. I hope to be blessed soon with a family of my own. We start trying on Monday. Again, congrats!!!


----------



## Siberiananya

Well we are now 3weeks post VR and I caved and bought a super cheap kids microscope after some looking and almost giving up thinking there was none ( microscope is appallingly bad ) we finally saw swimmers quite happily swimming away. Super excited now, okay I know it's not a very techincal and certainly not guaranteed but seeing little wrigglers after three weeks surely has to be a good sign &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey all, sorry Ive been awol! How is everybody? Xxx

Siberiananya, great news about the swimmers! How exciting! A very good sign id say! :dance: xxxx

Pitterpatter, how are you? Where abouts are you now in your cycle do you think? Xxx


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Haven't been on here for ages

Still no baby for me :cry::cry:

Had a miscarriage at Christmas :( not that we were or are trying, but docs seem to think hubbies sperm is too weak to fertilise so whilst it may penetrate the egg and I'm probably extremely fertile, dh spermies just aren't strong enough...never mind...can't say we didn't try

4 years (January just gone) after VR so ruled it out now

Live in Hope can you send me fb link, I go on there more than here 

Best of luck to everyone on here, I think about you all often xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm really sorry to hear that. Wish I had something more comforting to say, my heart goes out to you both xx

Well Af is due Friday but I'm testing negative again this month. Keep having pains that come and go. It may as well get on with it now x


----------



## live_in_hope

:nope: im so sorry hunny, I did pm you the other day xxx life is so cruel to so many good people :nope: xxxxx

Elmo Im due friday too...or sat if im (un)lucky....fx for us all xxxxx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hey guys,

Live_in_hope, sorry I didn't reply sooner for some reason it has stopped sending emails to say someone's posted! I think I may have O'd today... First month temping so interested to see what happens and what it shows, first few days were hectic as travelling and had an abnormal period last month so wondering if something almost happened as very unusual for me! Anyway i will post a picture of my chart so far... Let me know what you think of it! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Pitterpatter5

How do I get my chart bit to come up at the bottom?!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm really not coping well, I can't do this anymore. I feel so silly it's been 8 months and I have three beautiful boys as it is but I can't accept that this isn't going to happen, I have never felt so alone. I resent my husband for doing this to us, he never should have had it done. I told him not to do it and that it was a mistake. He is not yet 25 for and was 22 at the time.


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hi Elmo,

Please don't feel so down... I'm not a religious person but I'm a great believer of fate and your time will come, probably when you least expect it! 
I know this is a tough journey and I'm sure I can speak for everyone on here that we all share a portion of the pain your in right now :-( 

You have been blessed with a hubby and 3 amazing kids so the chances are that this will happen for you again, you also have age on your side and hopefully health... Take some time out, take your boys on holiday at easter, even if it's only local! Plan a date night with the hubby or maybe even a weekend away! 
Rediscover why you fell for him in the first place and enjoy eachother again, if your feeling this stressed, I'm sure he is too and that will not help either of you in creating more beautiful bubbas.....

Now have some chocolate, a large glass of wine or three and reflect on now and what your lucky to be surrounded by today...

We are all with you Hun xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

thank you that was really sweet, I teared up. I am SO emotional right now!

Please be honest Im not looking for false hope, just genuine opinion do you think I should still be hopeful for this month - I have done two first response tests, one of them this morning, I am only cd25 so not due on Af for 4 days yet BUT I ovulated early so I am about 14dpo (based on a solid smiley on my ovulation test and very strong ovulation pains) so if I'm 14dpo isn't that basically the same as if af was due today if I had ovulated in middle of month as a lot of people do? should be be holding onto hope or would it be healthier to accept that that's it for this month?

I just wish I really knew where we stood, hubby's SA results where great, apart from the fact that he had 100% antibodies which a lot of people aren't even tested for and our surgeon INSISTS has no bearing on wether or not we can acheive a pregnancy but other people such as Rachy on this thread and some things I see on the Internet say that it DOES very much matter xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Quite honestly I'm not expert in fertility or timing but I think 8 months is still pretty good going.... They reckon it takes most people up to 12 months to conceive and that's without any poking in the meantime! 

I'm sure at the 8 month point I will be ranting, raving and pretty pissed at my hubby for his past choices but I guess in the meantime I just have to make sure I give us both the best possible start.... 
Take fertility supplements
Monitor my cycles (bbt)
Cut out most alcohol, caffeine and junk
De-stress 
I'm not sure about you but I have been pregnant twice, neither times planned and both seemed to happen against great odds! That's the "irrit" for me as I've never been a patient person and I'm already fighting with myself to chill... We are both positive people although I waivered once I started reading forums but the hubby is sure it will work given time ( I love his enthusiasm!). We are only 3months post surgery and will have sa done when we return to the UK in the summer. I am crossing all my fingers and toes that they are wiggly and active....

The only other thing I plan to do is have hormonal screening etc for myself once he has the all clear if it hasn't happened by September as it's been 9yrs since I was pregnant last and a lot can change that you can't see! I am only just 31 but you never know.

As for antibodies, I have been told that it can make it more difficult but not impossible and again, once flow has been restored, antibody levels can lower. Do plenty of research, ( no offence, but not on forums... We are mums/ mums to be, not doctors and I have found a lot of "stories" that 'must' be true! Every single body is not only different but constantly changing) look on medical sites, email specialist vr centres and research different fertility supplements. In the meantime if your not already, set up fertility friend on your phone and start tracking cycles, that way you can pinpoint times! 

Good luck, and enjoy all the fun practicing!!! X


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Oh and re AF.... Wait it out, if she doesn't show- test but I've literally just hit the deck this month with AF as I had full Preto symptoms, temp charts glowing and AF showed, even "felt" it! There's no kidding with AF so let her be, I'm planning (other than temping) to ignore my tww urges...
1. They become very expensive! 
2. They leave me brain dead at work as I can't think of anything else!
3. Pisses the hubby off with can you see... Can you tell... You know how it goes!

Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you it's been so good talking to you. I think one thing I may do is ask for a second opinion on the antibodies from another surgeon, not sure if I would get a response but you never know! I will also book a repeat SA for hubby, you never know those antibodies may have decreased and I would feel a lot better, or maybe it would be bad news but at least I would be at a point where I knew what was what and start learning to accept it. I'm feeling a lot better today, probably because I cried it all out so badly on Saturday. Have given myself a goal over the next couple of months to distract me and for health reasons so I just put in a huge order from my fruit and veg man, going to do a juice detox, I gave up alchohol back in December and Smoking in Novemeber but it's made me gain rather more than a few lbs lol I'm not enormous but my BMI is overweight as im only 5"1 and weigh 10stone 11! So I have two stone to shed.

I notice you said you pregnant 9 years ago where they succesful pregnancies do you have any children? 

What I hate the most is that I have unexpectedly started feeling really resentful towards OH about it. I don't think I would feel that way if he at least seemed to want this to happen as much as me xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

I'm glad you are feeling a bit better and have a plan of attack! ;-) 

I was pregnant at 16 while on the pill, I chose to terminate... I then fell pregnant at 21 while on the contraceptive injection and partying too heavily for my own good... I have a beautiful 9yr old daughter who saved me from the madness  

I haven't taken any contraceptives since as I did not have another relationship until my hubby and he told me immediately that he had a vasectomy.

My oh has 3 boys from his previous relationships so between us we stand a good chance as long as those swimmers are getting through! 

I agree with another sa and I would read other vr expert sites and email, I'm sure someone will respond! Which surgeon did you use? My husband chose Mr Harriss... I had a few on the list but he liked him best, he said his balls, his choice!!! Haha

I'm in a similar situation re weight... I gave up smoking 18 months ago and drinking ( except the occasional consulate do as we live in a dry state) 3 yrs ago when we moved here. We eat pretty healthy but it's very american so there's fast food and huge portions everywhere!!!

Fingers crossed for you and your family... X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

We have a lot in common! I also fell pregnant at 16, my mum had just moved to another county, I was at 6th form, my boyfriend was really controlling it was a nasty relationship and he DID NOT want me to have that baby thanks to his psychotic mother. I dropped out to have the baby and moved to be with my mum but within a week or two he followed me up there and won me over saying if I went back with him we would have the baby, we even talked of names but once we got back home to his mums everything changed and within another couple of weeks I had the termination. I have never really gotten over it to be honest and I drank ALOT, at 21 I gave birth to my eldest who like you changed everything and saved me :) I have since had two more boys with my husband xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, im sorry you're finding it difficult at the moment. Ive been there so i know exactly how your feeling. Its been 2 years since dh's reversal with only 1 cp in that time. We're on cycle 27 and ive given up hope for it happening naturally now. I can tell you that antibodies do not decrease over time, our numerous sa's suggest levels stay around the same despite everything we've tried. But I will say keep on trying, miracles do happen after all i have gotten a bfp albeit a short lived one! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I wrote a lengthy reply but then it wouldn't load - story of my day that!!

I emailed Dr Harris's PA today and she suggested a repeat SA. I also said this (it's actually not very well written now that I read it back but never mind!)

Hi Bev thank you for such a speedy reply. I appreciate how busy Mr Harriss is, but I wondered if possible for him to confirm to me wether or not he thinks the problem is likely to be the antibodies? I only ask again but he did tell us they would have no bearing on wether or not we would conceive but he did shortly after post something to his website stating that antibodies could be a problem but only when in the semen not in the blood (bens are obviously in the semen) and even then only when the antibodies are very high (bens are 100%) If he would be able to respond to this it would be of so much help. I personally am beginning to find this process really quite difficult and am wondering if we are wasting not out time but emotions, if the antibodies do indeed make it near enough impossible for us to conceive?

I will also enquire with the GP as to wether or not we can be referred for another SA.

Many thanks


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, we've had all our subsequent sa's through our gp at no cost. Our last test in January was through a fertility clinic because we start icsi soon, again it was nhs funded so i dont think you'll have a problem getting one done. 
Its important to remember that it was the original vasectomy which is the cause of the antibodies, not the urologist who performed the vr. Its easy to throw blame but we are told a vas should be considered a permanent form of contraception before the procedure. I Think they should develop a test which looks at the titers of antibodies in the blood, surely extremely high blood plasma levels would suggest a high presence of antibodies in the semen. A test like this should be offered to anyone wishing to undergo a vr. Perhaps its time i made my millions by developing this test :wacko:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I hope they don't get that impression from my email , as im not throwing blame to them at all (though I do feel we should be warned about antibodies before making the decision to go through with a reversal) what I don't understand is why he insists to me that antibodies will not affect our chances of conceiving at all but then shortly after said something very different publicly on his website. Why? why not just say I'm sorry Mr & Mrs Renshaw but there is a small likelihood that you will conceive with such high antibodies (a result of the original vasectomy?)


----------



## rachy28

I hear you. We should be warned. Problem is, if they warned us then what is the likelihood that we would have gone ahead with a vr? I imagine they see ££££££ when unsuspecting couples such as us approach them. I have no doubt that it can and does work so i would never say don't do it, but i would definitely recommend paying privately for antibody titer and typing in serum before going ahead. It would save alot of money and heartache if we could have just gone straight to ivf. Its just all shitty!
Im about to ovulate but im at the point where I just don't want sex because I can't deal with the disappointment anymore. I wonder if i can get a refund :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave: elmo im sorry to ehar you're struggling at the mo, this really is one of the most emotional journeys we can go on, something we allver considered when booking the vr in the first place im sure. Although i have a vr baby already, my frustations come from a different angle.....it worked before so why not now!!? :shrug: I am 3 dpo on my last ttc cycle as i am on month 14 of trying and i need a break. It has taken its toll on me and our relationship, ive got the pill waiting to start on cd1. Im hoping 3 months of that will straighten out my cycles and coming off will give my body a boost as it has for so many (including me. My 2nd vr baby i conceived within a month of coming off the pill)..... I have worries that hubby may have scared over and his swimmers arent that good as they were very poor to begin with... I may book him in for another sa sometime soon.
Rachy did you just phone the gp and ask for one? Xx

I wish you ladies all the best of luck xxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## rachy28

No vickie, we made an appointment with our gp and told him of our concerns regarding scarring & antibodies, we asked him to refer us for a semen analysis and said we didn't mind paying at all but he did it for us anyway. We had it done at our local acu then went to our gp for the results a week later X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I understand just what your saying liv , it has been 9 months for us (I thought I was 8 so was even more upset when I recalculated lol) and already I think it's taking a toll on our relationship. We had a talk last night and had some thoughts on doing a semen analysis and NOT abstaining for 3 days prior as surely if ejaculating very regularly can reduce antibodies then maybe the figure wouldn't be as drastic as 100%? Surely there is a little logic there? If we got results saying he had even 80% antibodies I think that would be enough for me to continue.

I still haven't given up all hope for this month I know how silly it is but I can't stop myself. I'm due Af tomorrow, haven't tested today. Just doesn't feel imminent? I had hormone spots around my chin a good week ago or so and now nothing, I don't even feel particularly irritable which is unusual for me as I get serious pmt rage! Also have odd pains in my boobs that I haven't had before. Most likely it's in my head again x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

By the way rachy my mum said the same thing (except she was serious! Lol) "well if I was you I would sue and get my money back! You have been misled!" Ha

I said mum somehow I don't think it would stand up in court lol


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks rachy, i think you said before actually when id mentioned it before. But as seans been working away its been put on the back burner. He finishes next week so hopefully we can talk and get him an appointment first.

Elmo, i dont know much about antibodies, nor do i know what my hubbys were? Im sure our results were just count and motility? I did email afew months ago asking for the full report.....i didnt even get a reply.... :shrug: it was 4.5yrs ago though.. Interesting about regular ejactulation and antibpdies though as dr harriss told us to ejaculate as much as poss and sean literally did it everyday.....most days himself and then with me (obviously):haha: afew times a week and despite our poor count and even poorer motility we conceived within 3 months.....now we are ttc again, i dont know how much he is doing himself, but we arent doing it very much at all, not even at ov times (very frustrating!) :growlmad: so i wonder if antibodies are a problem for us now too?? Xxx..


----------



## lewiepud08

Hi ladies please can i join

Im Jen from Yorkshire 37 and my DH is 39, 

we are hoping to have reversal around Jan time next year, we are going with DR Payne at manchester spire hospital. we are gonna ttc from april aboutn 8 weeks or so after the op, so we can work round our wedding :) 

we have 6 between us, me 3 boys and DP 2 boys 1 girl :) 

sending you lots of love hugs and babydust, my heads a bit of a mess at the moment with it all, excited nervous anxious xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: welcome to the group and congrats on the start of your vr journey....we are proof that it isnt an easy journey and you will experience many thing you never thought possible but we are all here for you, so please share your journey and feel free to rant whenever and theres no such thing as a silly question or too much information! :thumbup: good luck with everything and your upcoming wedding! Xxxxx


----------



## lewiepud08

thank you hun 

we were going to have it done in the next few months but the consultants secretary advised us to have it done once we know we will be ttc straight away or at least in the first few months after it as its more sucessfull straight after the op and the first year after...whether theres any truth in that i dont know but due to the wedding and other reasons we are waiting until about feb for it now..i do worry about antibodies as DP had a twisted testicle at 19 but it was a routine thing not a severe form of it...he went on to have children after (hes 39 now)....and ive read loads more positive than negative things including men who have had 100% antibodies and then she got preg...quite a lot are from dr harris also...are you on their fb page as theres positive posts on there loads. dont give up elmo.... ive researched and researched everything for the last year and we have just decided to give it our best shot and just do it and think positive and not look back. ive heard menevit is good for DP to take but its expensive...

sending big hugs...when did Dp have the op? im gonna be a nervous wreck when neil has his... sending lots of babydust girls xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Hi Lewie, welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of advice and support here and nothing is tmi :thumbup: With regards to AsAbs, try not to think about it. There's no guarantee that ur dh will be affected. Me and elmo are just the unlucky ones :(
My dh has severe AsAbs and have been ttc for 2 years, we're now starting icsi. We had our vr at a spire hospital, it was lovely with a private room, bathroom and no waiting for hours before the op. Im sure your dh will be fine x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jen do you say there are posituve stories of men with high antibodies conceiving on his fb page? I would love to have a look but I didn't dare join or post in case it came up on my news feed as obviously it's all quite private xx


----------



## lewiepud08

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Jen do you say there are posituve stories of men with high antibodies conceiving on his fb page? I would love to have a look but I didn't dare join or post in case it came up on my news feed as obviously it's all quite private xx

thank you rachy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: good luck with your ICSI

elmo you dont have to like the page you can just nosey, i think you can look at the page without liking it, yes there has been quite a few posts in the past shared about antibodies and then positive results or that they were told that it hadnt worked and then they have got bfps 

the page is under "Your vasectomy reversal clinic" and you should find it

hugs ladies xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: yes a good idea to get at it straight away after the op. My hubby also had a twisted testicle and needed surgery on it and that happened 5 years before the vr. Dr harriss said he may only be able to reattach one side due to the scaring, but he wouldnt know until he got in and saw it. He managed to reattach both sides. Pregnancies can happen just as easily with only one side reattached.:thumbup: xxx hubby had his vr in sept 2010(on his birthday:haha:) and we conceived in the dec. :thumbup: i conceived again in april '13 after coming off the pill in march, however miscarried at 9weeks. I have now been trying since oct '13....im going on a break after this cycle.....done me in....lol xxx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hey ladies, 

Anyone having any luck? Sa updates? 

Fx'd for us all! X


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hunny xxxx no, no update from me.....booking hubby into docs next week for an sa. Xx
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hey,

No news from me.... 7dpo today but not really feeling any symptoms! Trying very hard tho &#55357;&#56841; 

Hubby will have his first sa done in the summer but kinda hoped we wouldn't need it, I know it's still very early days for us compared to everyone else! I'm an impatient harry! Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Pitterpatter5 said:


> Hey,
> 
> No news from me.... 7dpo today but not really feeling any symptoms! Trying very hard tho &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hubby will have his first sa done in the summer but kinda hoped we wouldn't need it, I know it's still very early days for us compared to everyone else! I'm an impatient harry! Xxx

hey hunny :wave: ooh 9dpo today! Are you tempted to test yet? I isually start around 8dpo.....heaven knows why lol .... I am extremeley inpatient, its untrue! I swear last year just passed me by unoticed! The whole year was centred around evey ovuoation, every tww etc...i swore i wouldnt do it this year......the first three months were like that....ive ditched everything now though....so hoping for a more relaxed year....heres hoping lol. Im lnly more obsessed because i know it can work as it worked so quickly for us twice before so im cross with myself for it not happening the same now! But im confident it will happen ansd i know itl be worth the wait when it does happen xxxx
As it will for you hunny, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone. 12dpo for me, kind of got to the point that I dread this part of the month knowing that the only thing coming will be tears and tantrums. Doesn't help that I have been poorly for a few weeks now and not felt great in General for months always so tired and have head aches, no motivation. Had blood tests but nothing has come from them. I have so many spots and find myself hoping that it's a good sign but also knowing it leads to nothing but disappointment x

Oh there was one bit of news though DH has a vitamin D deficiency and I hear that effects fertility rather a lot x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I feel like I'm actually becoming unhinged. Just got a negative on first response at 13dpo. I really want to go onto Dr Harriss's Facebook page and scream and shout 

"WHY DO YOU LIE TO YOUR PATIENTS?! Why do you let them pin their hopes and dreams on a pregnancy that you near enough guaranteed us was going to happen?!"

I don't understand it I don't know why he feels the need to deny to us that antibodies have any relevance at all. He only says now "I have nothing to add" 
He has nothing to add. I don't blame him for the antibodies of course I don't that would be ridiculous they are not a result of his work at all. I blame him for not saying to us I'm sorry Mr and Mrs ******* but you have a slim chance of achieving a pregnancy. I just want him to tell they truth!!!!!

I can't do this anymore - I need to STOP but I cant


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Think this says it all really it could have been written by me and you also rachy ...

https://m.essentialbaby.com.au/foru...03-sperm-antibodies-after-vasectomy-reversal/

It really is as if the surgeouns are in cahoots to never admit the truth about high levels of antibodies 



&#8234;


----------



## live_in_hope

wow what a read, this seems to be worryingly more common than i first imagined! :nope: im sorry you're going through it hunny. Hubby did his sample for another sa yesterday.....so we will know what his numbers are within 2 weeks...... We only got told count and motility last time, both very low but as you know, we were succesful twice.... Im hoping things have improved but then whether it has or not.....why arent i pregnant when we could before :shrug: it only takes one ......i hope we get more figures and FACTS with this sa! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry I know I probably seemed crazed! I'm just so heartbroken. I hope you get some really positive news! Shouldn't have to wait long? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, i totally feel your frustrations. This sunday marks 2 years since dh's reversal. We have tried everything to reduce the AsAb's and still no joy. We are lucky that we are nhs funded for icsi but i remember thinking how the heck we would pay for it if we weren't. Tbh, I would have payed if we didn't need hene testing, and in the 2 years we've been trying we could have paid for 2 cycles. Sometimes I wish we skipped the vr :( 
Its like anything really, with time you learn to live with it but please dont give up hope. Miracles can and do often happen when we least expect it xx

Vicki, our doctor printed our results and gave us a copy after discussing them. I wanted to compare with our previous sa as we were quite obsessive then xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning ladies. I know what you mean Rachy I sometimes feel as though I wish we hadn't had the reversal done (obviously I wish we hadn't had the original vasectomy!) 
I'm trying to gather some info on egg sharing see if I can find somewhere that is offering it and if we would be suitable for it xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What's the difference rachy with Ivf and Icsi ? Is it the latter that we need? All figures where good on the original SA (we are having one done again soon I'm booking today) I have had a blood test and am ovulating, I THINK it's just the antibodies that are the issue? Isn't there a process where the antibodies can be washed from the sperm? Any advice would be great I really want to starts enquiries somewhere but don't want to pay a couple of hundred quid for initial appointment to find out that we aren't suitable for that either xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm quite confused about what exactly we need for instance I found a place that does egg sharing and so the treatment is free for the donating couple except for the drugs, the SA, test etc which come to about £1000 but it says any ICSI or sperm retrieval is additional cost? Well isn't it just the ICSI that we need and not the IVF? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Im assuming you checked out www.londonwomensclinic.com 
You will have to pay for the initial fertility testing, they need that to give you the right drugs. You wont need a sperm extraction. You will need icsi. AsAb's inhibit the sperms ability to break the eggs outer shell if it even gets there, so with icsi,the sperm is being injected into it thus bypassing the effects of the AsAb's. Dont forget, you may save on future cycles as you wont need to repeat fertility testing. You may also only need £500 for drugs as they only give the higher estimate on the site x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I didn't look at that one as I presumed they where down in London with the name, are they in different places in the country? Or is it just an advice website? (I'm going to look in a minute) so basically I need to find a clinic that offers egg sharing in return for free icsi plus the cost of the testing and the drugs? What's the waiting time like with these things is it quite fast moving if you are egg sharing it is there still quite a wait? So would DHs sperm be washed and then inserted into my egg and then the embryo put back into me or do they insert the sperm into the egg inside me? I'm presuming there are rather a lot of appointments involved so I need to make it somewhere as close as possible but I also want to make sure its a good place! Thanks for all advice I am so lost on this its very confusing xx


----------



## rachy28

They have clinics around the country. You'll need to pay for the drugs and initial fertility testing. They have a price list for basic testing and its reasonably priced. Your eggs will be fertilised in a petri dish and will grow outside of the body. LWC do open events where you can learn more about the process and ask questions specific to your required treatment. They have good success rates ;)


----------



## rachy28

LWC North East are currently offering egg sharers free ivf & medication and half price icsi for those who need it x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So does that mean that we wouldn't be able to get the Icsi free only IVF but are we candidates for IVF? We wouldn't be able to afford even half the cost of Icsi :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Got a very speedy informative response from the LWC rachy, still have rather a lot of money to save though at first I was excited but there are still over 2 grand of costs even with "free" treatment with egg sharing but still it's a lot less than 6000 isn't it this is the breakdown. Why is IVF free but ICSI not do you think?

A typical full IVF/ICSI treatment cycle as an egg donor within our egg sharing programme costs the following:



New Patient Consultation: £150.00 (Payable at the time of booking the appointment)

Semen Analysis: FREE

Pre Treatment Blood Tests (Female): £585.00

Pre Treatment Blood Tests (Male): £88.40

In Treatment Blood Tests (Female): £133.40

In Treatment Blood Tests (Female  Final Scan Day): £105.00

Medication: FREE

IVF Treatment Cycle: FREE

ICSI: £425.00 (Only payable if recommended by the Embryologist)

Blastocyst Embryo Transfer: £450.00 (Only payable if recommended by the Embryologist)

HFEA Fee: £75.00

Embryo Freezing (If applicable): £250.00 (Only payable if there are embryos suitable for freezing)

Total: £2,261.80


----------



## rachy28

That total is still alot cheaper than paying for a reversal ;) it took us 9 months to save up for our vr costing us around £2800 in total- and remember, you dont have to freeze and store embryos if you dont want to. You'll also save almost £700 in subsequent cycles as you wont need pre treatment tests repeated. 
Honestly Elmo, dont wait 2 years like us, start saving and you could have your miracle sooner than expected x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm totally with you I don't intend to wait, I think it has sunk in now that despite how many lies reversal surgeons might tell me, it isn't going to happen naturally (it might, but it could be a very long time and maybe not at all) 

I'm going to start saving right away, I'm hoping we can have it saved in a year (depending what comes up financially) I may throw out all the pregnancy tests and the ovulation tests, just enjoy sex as and when we feel like it!

Don't suppose you know how many cycles of icsi it takes couples on average before a pregnancy? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Anyway enough about my plans, where are you at with your treatment now what's the next step for you? Are you having to wait a long time with it being funded? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Im not sure how many cycles you might need, it may well work with your first attempt :thumbup:

We had word from our genetic counsellor last week to say our probes are ready so we're just waiting for the fertility clinic to get in touch. Once we've seen them, we get our cycle dates. 
We were referred for PGD /ICSI in october 2013 so we've waited 18 months so far. We have atleast another 3 month wait left as i had another cardiac arrest on Saturday and I need the all clear from my cardiologist. Its been a long bumpy ride but, it will all be worth it in the end :)
I just need lots of good luck from now on xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Bloody hell must be so frightening for you, when you say you had a cardiac arrest does that literally mean you had a heart attack? How you have managed the patience to wait so long I just don't know. 10 months and I have gone a touch mental. Hopefully you should be pregnant within the year then if all goes well? DEFINITLEY worth the wait as you say.

Question, Ben has SA on Tuesday morning, generally you should abstain 2 to 5 days before hand. Since it's any reduction of antibodies that we are really looking for would you suggest not abstaining before the analysis or perhaps only abstaining two days? What did you do with your subsequent analysis? X


----------



## rachy28

Its not a heart attack. I go into ventricular fibrillation. They're both different conditions. It is frightening, if i didn't have my internal defibrillator, I wouldn't be here.

We've only ever abstained for 2 days. If you don't abstain, the count will be considerably reduced x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well thank god for modern medicine! Do you feel anything or does the machine in your chest let you know that it's happening? (Tell me to mind my own business!) 

Probably will abstain then don't want to be giving ourselves more to worry about if the count came back really low x


----------



## rachy28

Im not aware of it happening. Just before I black out i go really dizzy, just like a drop in blood pressure makes you feel if you stand up too quickly. Im already unconscious when my device delivers the shock so I dont feel it. Ive heard its supposed to feel like being kicked in the chest by a horse so im kinda glad ive not felt it!
I only know ive been shocked afterwards by the pain i get where the implant is, short term memory loss & a phone call from the hospital to tell me what's just happened. My device also works as a pacemaker keeping me above 60bpm.

I would abstain, i know we would have been more upset with a lower count X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow, yes definitley would seem you are better off not to feel it if it compares to being kicked the chest by a horse! X


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello All... I saw my last post was 2012. wow! We had a lot happen. but No baby! The Army moved us to Massachusetts, where my husband is teaching at MIT and Harvard. We have been here since 2013 and now we have orders to move again at the end of this year. on the baby front, we are seeing a competent RE and are getting answers. DH's VR was not effective as we thought. And we have moved on to IUI with donor sperm. I also have a high TSH and sligltly below average ovarian reserve. With Stim medication and back to back donor IUI we are hopeful. That will take place sometime in May. I wish baby dust and prayers for all!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello Carlise! What was it that turned out not to have been sussesful if you don't mind me asking? I'm so sorry that you haven't had your dreams come true just yet, but happy to see how positive you sound and the fact that it seems you should hopefully we on your way to having your baby dreams fulfilled :)

We initially thought my DH's reversal was a roaring success but unfortunately the surgeon doesn't take sperm antibodies into account, so like Rachy we also haven't been able to conceive naturally and are saving for icsi for around a years time, but also having a repeat SA on Tuesday to see if anything has changed.
To be fair I am not due AF until Sunday but all tests have been negative and it doesn't seem likely to happen naturally anyway xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live in - did you get SA results back yet? X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I got AF yesterday but it hardly came as a shock. Wondering if it can ever happen, shame we will have to save all that money before even finding out of I would be a suitable egg donar. If not it will be the end of a long sad road x


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, I'm so excited you are finally going to get to cycle soon! I hope you get the all-clear ASAP!

Elmo, IVF/ICSI has decent succes rates, but so much depends on what the problems are. In our case, our first fresh IVF/ICSI resulted in two perfect embryos which didn't take, but then 1.5 months later I was pregnant naturally with a perfect pregnancy and child. So even with IVF/ICSI, there are no guarantees. We are doing another fresh cycle in July to try for our second child, and I'm hopeful, but also realistic that it may not work, we may get some frozen embryos and do a frozen transfer, or maybe we'll need a third fresh IVF, even with no problems with me. It's all a crap-shoot, if you ask me!

And good luck, ArmyWife!


----------



## rachy28

Thank you rdleela, I hope so too, ive waited too long to give up now - im fighting til the end!

Have you had your dh do a repeat SA, with your last pregnancy being au-natural i would be optimistic in a natural conception again. We may be cycling together if our fertility clinic gets there butts into gear :) x


----------



## rdleela

Yah, we just got an SA done, it was 1 million with a "handful" actually motile. So IVF it is! Our baby girl is our little "statistical anomaly!" 
That would be awesome to cycle together! My period should arrive July 19-20th, so that shall be CD1 for me!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rdleela thank you! There really are no guarantees ever are there and you can never say never to a miracle happening such as with your little girl! DH has repeat SA tomorrow wonder how long the results will take? I have a funny feeling that things may have deteriorated since they where so good before (other than the antibodies) but maybe that's just me being pessimistic. On an unrelated note my youngest got the school place that we applied for whilst my eldest who I have had to home school since September was offered a horrendous school in the opposite direction!! Impossible so we are having to appeal. 
Gp said my blood results showed good hormone levels and that I am ovulating when I think I am so everything appears to be ok with me.

Anyway have a good day all!

Very excited for you ladies to start your treatment and hoping for fantastic outcomes! I intend to live precariously through you whilst we save! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies, sorry Ive not caught up properly but its bad news from me......got results weds....just about stopped crying..... Zero. Seems everything has fused back together. We cant afford ivf, maybe a vr-redo so ive emailed dr harriss to see what he says..... We will get an appointment at our local infertility clinic in leicester to see exactly what the state of play is.....heartbroken. But afew days ago i thought it was game over, now i know theres sone hope, slightly out of reach but still there. Xx

Good luck ladies i will catch up properly at some point xxxxx


----------



## Babybabyno2

Hi Ladies does the vr generally fuse back up again? we were going to have a third child hopefully after this one but wondering now if we can, has anyone had more than two children after a vr and what was the time scale? we were very lucky for it to work after three month.


----------



## rachy28

Oh vickie, this is not good news at all :( This scares us too, its been a year since dh's last sa but he needs a repeat before we start treatment. If his tubes have closed up, he'll be getting a TESE which he is happy to do :) 
I hope you get sorted, is a re-do cheaper if from the original surgeon?

Babybabyno2, it can happen but not always, i know a few who have had 2 &3 children after vr xx


----------



## live_in_hope

we are only assuming things have fused back together....its awful because i hadnt even heard of it happening until recently then it made me paranoid owe had an sa to put my mind at rest and well, the unexpected happened..... We had success on month 3 after vr then 1st month of trying when Em was 18months old (bfp 2yrs today!) :cry: that was 2.5yrs post vr. Then we've. Been trying since so we definitely had at least 2.5yrs of open tubes.... Hubby did have scar tissue already on one side from a orevious op after an accident but obviously it wasnt a problem then......im hoping he would offer a discount with it being with him, im certainly going to ask as its over £1000 more now than it was when we had it done! 
I know we dont know if its going to be an option for us, we are just hoping as its the cheapest thing and we know what to expect. But if we do, i get quite excited at the thought of doing it all again....is that weird? I had such fond memories of last time..... I duno....im feeling allsorts at the minute :wacko: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh liv that's horrible news, will a re do be cheaper? Can you still have isci and what not if they can do sperm retrieval? Xxz

Rachy and anyone else in the know hubby is on the way home with analysis results and I think I will need help interpreting it all is anyone online? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Im online now hun, ill keep checking back for your reply x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So going back to our conversation in message last night Rach, you don't think we need be worried about the Morphology going from 6% to 2%? If we had icsi and they injected the egg with sperm that was bad morphology wise does it make us more likely to miscarry or is that a myth? I just wish we had the money right now so that we could get on with it, I'm patient in waiting to actually concieve but what I can't handle is not knowing if I would be a suitable egg donar or if it would work and would we have spent even more money and more costly our emotions on something that can never happen?

Also I feel like I am fool to keep tracking ovulation etc and torturing myself since we know now it can't happen naturally? or am I food if I stop as I am removing the tiny chance we might have had?

Ben seems to think that if we fix his vitamin d deficiency which is quite severe then the problems may improve but I'm dubious.

Rach do you think the morphology has decreased because of the antibodies or not connected? x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I emailed Dr Harris last night with the results. I am interested to see if he still still tell me that antibodies aren't a problem when he has in from of him the analysis by the NHS saying his antibodies make him infertile :( 

I so need to get this money saved for the icsi. I just kind of wish I wouldn't have to egg share even though I know what a gift it is to someone. There's no way we can afford it otherwise though x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey elmo, im the same, if icsi is our only option, id have to egg share too...im ok with it but what im not too sure about is how sonebody else could have a baby with my egg when it could possibly not work for me.....
Dr harriss is out of the office until tues so catherine told me last week. We are waiiting to hear back about what he suggests for us. Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck to you too liv! This is such a journey isn't it. Much the same as you I just couldn't believe it when I read those words on the nhs SA "MAR test indicates that immunilogical infertility is highly probable"

No doubt Dr harris will still try and tell me that it is incorrect and that antibodies don't matter but I'm afraid the proof is in the pudding for me and for Rachy and many other couples.

Some good news that might interest you, I don't know if you saw my previous posts about the cost involved at the london women's clinic or whatever it's called. They told me we still needed around £2300 despite the procedure being free when egg sharing. 
However a lady replied to a post I made in another part of the forum asking for advice and it seems it differs a lot from clinic to clinic and the one she has used has so far cost them £300 with the maximum being £1000.

If that's the case then things could happen much sooner! 
I just hope I'm suitable for egg sharing. If not then it's all over xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Seems this thread has somewhat turned Into a assisted conception thread ladies. Sending you all strength and hope. Liv, your forum name has never seemed more apt x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Me - AGAIN

was just wondering if anyone knew. Is IUI cheaper ? Say if we couldn't do egg sharing and had to pay full which isn't an option with Icsi because it costs so much, how much does IUI cost and is that where they just wash the sperm and then it is put inside the woman? As couldn't that potentially be all we need if the only problem is the antibodies coating the sperm? X


----------



## rachy28

Hi elmo, sorry for the late reply, ive had problems getting on bnb.
With regards to your question about morphology, no it will not affect the outcome of icsi nor increase miscarriage risk so please dont worry yourself. And remember, 2% of 200 million is still alot of normal sperm & you only need 1!

Iui is cheaper but it wont increase your chances of pregnancy. Again if you do a search, the only successful iui with AsAb's stories are from those with a low titer of antibodies <60%. If there was any chance of it working, we would have tried it. AsAb's inhibit the sperms ability to fertilise the egg. You can try iui, but id be inclined to say that money is better spent on icsi. I know you want the quick and easy fix but in our case, there is only 1 option.
I would continue to track your cycles and ttc. 1% chance of natural conception is still a chance ;) x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So I spoke to my local care clinic and this is what she said -

167 for the tests to see if I'm suitable for egg sharing (gets refunded if I am) 

My bloods 340
Semen test can use a recent one done on nhs
Bens bloods can be done on nhs
640 for all the drugs and treatment 
So that would have been £1055 
But we need the ICSI which is there they inject the sperm into the egg I understand what your saying now rachy, Which cost £1080 
So that's £2135 that we need x


----------



## rdleela

Out here minimum to even try an IUI is 5-10 million count, and even then, chances are low, so even if the cost is lower, your money is much better spent on IVF/ICSI when you have our problems!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, tes ir has turned into an assisted conception thread hasnt it! Its a very different page to what it was when i set it up nearly 5 years ago thats for sure!!! Wow 5 years! :shock: 
Thats some good figures there elmo, cost wise.... I should imagine realistically thats the route we must take but im not letting myself think about all the other options yet until after we hear back from dr.harriss and get our 2nd sa results back (although i cant imagine he will tell us much and im not holding out much hope for any improvement with the sa figures.) xx
When i joined and chose my profile name i thought vr success was a long shot....at the time i thought living in hope was what i was doing......little did i know that 5 years later id be back on the same journey but a much more travelled one with no sight of a happy ending......


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Liv to be quite honest I haven't always found him very helpful. When we questioned him on bens antibodies he was very frosty and defensive. You never know though I'm hoping he will suprise me and be really helpful for you guys considering it will be your second reversal!

Do you think bens count lowering from over 100 million to 48 million could be a sign that he is scarring?

Rachy what do you think to what this says?

https://www.thevasectomyreversalcen...es-vasectomy-reversal-relevance/#.VUMq-oZ4XCQ


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rach I think he might actually be referring to me telling him I had been speaking to others - mainly you! In the know about antibodies &#128514;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You guys must have much more going on in your lives than me I seem to spend all my time flicking through here for someone to talk to.

Such an overwhelming feeling to know it will be another year before we can even find out if I can do egg sharing. X


----------



## rachy28

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Liv to be quite honest I haven't always found him very helpful. When we questioned him on bens antibodies he was very frosty and defensive. You never know though I'm hoping he will suprise me and be really helpful for you guys considering it will be your second reversal!
> 
> Do you think bens count lowering from over 100 million to 48 million could be a sign that he is scarring?
> 
> Rachy what do you think to what this says?
> 
> https://www.thevasectomyreversalcen...es-vasectomy-reversal-relevance/#.VUMq-oZ4XCQ

Counts can change considerably with every sa. Our first was 26.6m/ml with a total of 112million, our second had reduced to 15m/ml with a total of 50 million, our third increased again to 24m/ml with a total of 101million. We too thought the worst with dh's second sa but it wasnt the case.

To be honest, I think the article is a load of bollocks. Yes he is a urologist but he's no fertility expert. And while yes i agree that pregnancy is possible, chances are extremely low. I bet those who have conceived with AsAb's after vr have had a lower level. What about us with 100% x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's it isn't it, even if a man has say 95% that's still a 5% chance that they have.

However I did screen shot something for you today that gave me some hope! Will try attach x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## live_in_hope

evening ladies xx :wave: xx
I really dont know elmo about the reduction in count and whether its a sign of scarring, but rachy is right, it does vary from sa to sa. I just wish we had had another sa a year post op but we didnt see the point. I also wish i had a print out of our 12 week post op sa as all we had was count and motility.....so i never knew what antibodies sean had if any. :shrug: and he had had previous trauma down there before the vr and as a kickboxer had sufffered frequent kicks to the groin area so id have expected him to have a number of antibodies.....?? I dont know, i really dont know....:nope: 
I hope he is ok with us, it would mean more money coming his way if it were the case .... The doctor phoned today about the sample he sent to hosp yesterday, the results are back! So will hopefully go tues to get them....hes going on his own though, i sharnt go...got too upset last time...at least id be prepared.

Rachy, talking of varying sa results, have you heard of people getting zero then getting more in another sa after? Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow elmo! Thats reassuring! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live I would Imagine they should always do a repeat in a case like that where there is zero sperm just to make sure no mistakes have take place? 

reading that one post that I posted the screen shot of above has given me new perspective, yes we are most likely going to need the icsi and yes it's going to take a year to save but it COULD maybe just maybe happen along the way xx


----------



## rachy28

Ive seen it before, i too browsed every forum looking for positive outcomes in the hope we may be the lucky ones. Yes we have gotten a bfp with AsAb's but ended in early loss. Our fertility specialist (nhs) did say its possible but with 100% our chances are more like 1%. Ejaculation 2-3 times a day will certainly reduce antibodies temporarily, but it would be difficult to maintain a sufficient sperm count for pregnancy as supply needs time to replenish. You could give it a go, but you'd need to pin point ovulation and only start a day or 2 beforehand. I wish i had the stamina to try it :) x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Live have you thought about going straight to sperm retrieval and ivf rather than the re do Hun? I'm just wondering if it might make it a longer road and one where you later wish you had gone straight to it? The cost now is cheaper for the icsi with egg sharing that it is for the reversal - unless of course he can do it for a reduced rate xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rache I don't think we have it in Us anymore and now that his count has reduced I doubt we would have the count either! x


----------



## rachy28

Honestly vickie hun, not at the point you and sean are. Ive heard of a first negative sa post vr turning positive but not the other way round. If he's abstained for a long period prior to the analysis then the sample (assuming his count is still low) may only show dead sperm, if thats the case then regular ejaculation maybe what he needs. I hope you get good news on Tuesday, those results were really quick x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So has he done another SA since the one a couple of weeks back? Oh I really hope somehow something has changed for the better x


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks rachy, yes elmo,nhe did another thursday and results are already back. The hospital said as it was provided after 7 days abstinanence then they wanted a retest just to be sure....im not hopeful...hes going on his own to get results, i couldnt handle it again :nope: and the doctor last time, god what a heartless cow.....we sit down, she asks why we are here, we tell her...she looks at her screen and goes 'well theres nothing there, all zero's' ......nothing like a blunt delivery....dont beat around the bush love or give it to us gently. She may as well have stood us, put on a pair of steel capped boots and kicked us straight in the groins! I may have felt better! :nope:
I guess the only reason we are thinking another vr 1st is because we were so lucky last tine and the whole process went smootly.....i know that doesnt mean it will happen again for us but if it did, then we could try again and again while the window is open...(not that we are planning too, but the opption is there and we can decide when enough is enough, not have it taken away from us again....although i do understand that scarring could happen again)...... For us, icsi/ivf with egg sharing is more of a gamble...but i will defintiely look into it if we have to....xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hello ladies, I haven't posted for a while as some of you know we got a zero count a month ago, 3 months post VR with only 3 years between v and VR. I didn't want to post or read anything to do with it as I've been so gutted. Just bought a microscope and we tried a sample on weds but I couldn't see anything, lots of particles but nothing moving. I don't know if I was doing it right or had it on the right magnification, when I tried it on the highest mag I couldn't see anything. Anyway we are going to wait until the six month mark then scope again and if I see anything hubby's going to do a repeat SA.. But looks like we are going to have a consultation with CARE in Southampton for sperm aspiration and IVF, I'm just very nervous about the birth defect rate with someone selecting a sperm instead of the strongest one winning.. Plus the financial aspect as we are yet to pay off the reversal..

I mentioned a repeat to dr Harriss and one where he joins it further up which would have meant further money for him but he said he was happy with the surgery and wouldn't suggest wasting money on a redo and IVF is our best bet :( 

So anyway sorry for the lack of posts and I promise to be more active from now on! Feel very lonely at the moment so should make the most of the board!
Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi Charlie don't think we have spoken before, please do make the most of the board, although mine and rachys hubby's do have sperm, I think in a sense the 4 of us who are active on here at the moment are essentially in the same boat, as with our hubby's having 100% antibodies, they basically have no fertile sperm either. It's a bloody heartbreaking situation to be in. We thought we had been so succesful and had kind of expected to be too with only a year or so between his vas and the reversal, so the antibodies where a shock especially given that Dr harris said they didn't matter one bit. We are also looking at using care but we too are still paying for the reversal and have a good year to save.

Liv I can't imagine how that felt and simply can't understand why some individual go into the medical profession without an ounce of compassion. 

Rachy I read about a couple where they struggled to separate any sperm for the Icsi bevause the agglutination was so bad from the antibodies, do you know anything about that? It's given me yet something else to worry about xx


----------



## rachy28

I think thats where sperm washing comes in, it helps separate the sperms loosely attached. Also, regular Ejaculation helps in a reduction of agglutination so nearer the time, dh will "clean his pipes" every 2nd day in the run up to egg retrieval and will be taking a good daily dose of vitamin C. You dont need to worry about that so much tho as your dh's sa said no agglutination ;) x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yea this one did but the last one there was agglutination otherwise we wouldn't have been tested for the antibodies. I have said we need to get him on 2000mg a day of vitamin c. Unfortunately the vitamins at the shop today where only 200mg each where as the dissolvable tabs where 1000mg each but he says he can't stomach them x


----------



## rachy28

1000mg should be sufficient enough, wilko do a 500mg vit c so he could take one am & pm. Its a good idea to add zinc in there too, its supposedly good for normal morphology and dna fragmentation x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think I read somewhere that although zinc improves morphology it can lower sperm count? Any truth in that as far as your aware? X


----------



## rachy28

Well dh takes it and it hasn't lowered his count. Vit c supposedly increases count too so maybe they cancel each other out, in that case it wont affect count at all x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! So dr harris was back in the office today and i got a reply.....really pleased actually as he would have had to get hubbys info out from storage so im oleased he took the time to got through it all as he made reference to hubbys testicular op he had 5years before the vr after an accident.....anyway, heres what he said.....

_
Dear Vickie and Sean

I am sorry to learn that having initially had a positive sperm count and two pregnancies that your latest sperm count is negative. I think the most likely explanation for this is some scar tissue developing at the site of rejoin and it would be possible to consider a redo vasectomy reversal. I am sure there will be no problem doing this on the left side. I do have some concerns about the right side because of your previous orchidopexy for a testicular torsion, which did cause me considerable difficulty at the time of vasectomy reversal in September 2010. It would be better if I was able to achieve a redo on both sides as this would improve your chances of it being successful for a second time. The results of semen analysis after redo surgery are not as good as the primary operation with approximately 50% of patients achieving a positive result. The alternative for you both would be to consider IVF treatment with sperm extraction. If you wanted to do this you would need to attend a fertility clinic. If on the other hand you think a redo operation is something that you would like to have performed then I would be very happy for you to book in for this directly via my secretary on the above number. Alternatively if you would like to arrange a consultation to discuss things further then please contact Bev in any event.

Best wishes.

Yours sincerely


_

So what do you think? We have already decided a redo is our best option....weighing it up its cheaper, we are familiar with the procedure, it worked for us before even when figures were very low....
What would you do if you were us?......


----------



## justmarried

Yeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy go for it girl! U have nothing to loose and everything to gain.xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe thank you xxxx part of me thinks ive had all the luck i could possibly have, that we have our miracle baby and i should be grateful.....i really am, i love our emily more than anything but we made a decision to try again and to have that taken away is just heartbreeaking....emily isnt a consolidation prize, she is and will always be our miracle baby......we just want another :cry::cry: im waiting to hear back from dr harriss regarding cost (its alot more than what we paid 5years ago) and availability. Its going to skint us but we want to do it xxx


----------



## rachy28

If we were in your situation, after initial success, we would go for the redo :thumbup: x


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks rachy, i think so too. If we go for it thats it. This is the only thing we can afford to do and we'll struggle at that. Will have to do the bmi card this time x


----------



## rachy28

I know its expensive, we paid around £2700 for dh's vr, it took 9 months of saving every penny we had. We even cancelled our family holiday for it. I hope that its not so expensive for a redo, especially since he admitted he may only be able to do one side, could you ask for a 50% discount ;) x


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe thats what im hoping! Lol xx according to the website its 2875 think it was but when we had ours 5 years ago we paid 1987. We booked it as they had an autumn sale on. Lol. Ive asked whether they still do that (no harm in asking) as we will look about the aug/sept time xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi liv, I'm still waiting for a reply from Dr Harriss Bev said it would be today or tomorrow. I really hope that It will be, I feel he is much quicker to reply where more money is concerned! 

I am in two minds about what I would do liv, if we had the option of a redo (though in our case obviously that would make no odds) or straight for the ivf / Icsi I don't think I would go for the reversal, the fertility treatment if you did egg sharing would actually be significantly cheaper, however, with the redo you could potentially have lots of chances where as with ivf just the one.
Here's a thought, I'm sure when we booked our reversal we where told they could do sperm retrieval at the same time? I know there would be some extra cost wich is the last thing you need, but it could be ideal for you, then if the redo doesn't work you would already have sperm retrieved for ivf? Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey elmo xxx

I hope you hear back soon! I replied straight away yesterday asking about cost and availability and havent heard back yet, hopefully tomorrow for us both then. I have heard about sperm retrieval but I did read on dr harriss' website recently that they dont like to extrqct sperm at the time of the vr due to damaging something or other so they say come back after 3 months. Im assuming at an extra cost. But yes, its something worth thinking about....like you said, and if it doesnt work then we have some saved if we need ivf in the future. Care fertility today came back with a breakdown and with egg sharing it was more than vr! So think we will go that way xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's strange liv as even with us needing the Icsi care fertility came in at 2,300 with the reversal now being nearly 3000? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

My friend just phoned me to say she's pregnant, not been with the boyfriend very long and wasn't really trying. So happy for her genuinely as its what she wanted but just makes you want it all the more Doesnt it xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies,

reply from Dr Harriss please let me know what you would think. It's very positive and yet the nhs said his MAR result suggested infertility as highly likely?

Thank you for your latest semen analysis which shows a concentration of 48 million per ml and 53% motility. The MAR test is always positive after a vasectomy. Your sperm count is above the normal parameters and no different from all those patients under my care who have had a positive outcome with a pregnancy. I don&#8217;t think there is anything further to do at this stage apart from trying to get pregnant and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## live_in_hope

wow that does really positive....i really wish i had all ny figures....infact im going to ask again....i emailed afew months ago and nobody emailed me back, but now im a potential customer again they may respond. Id love to know all my figures and it may help you too. I also got a reply yesterday. 2831 and i can book online. Ive applied for the bmi card and im going to book in for 21sr sept! Eek! Lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Not long at all liv!! We used the bmi card it was very easy and straight forward with no interest for I think the first year and small amount there after! Shame he wasn't prepared to do it at reduced price though considering its the second one! 
Yes wouldn't it be great to know if your hubby had high anyibodies too, then I would know that conceiving was possible like he says it is. I don't imagine they will have even tested for them though If he didn't have agglutination. We found out the first time because he had agglutination but this last time with the nhs had we not requested the MAR test to be done we wouldn't have known he had antibodies because he had no agglutination. Funny really, sometimes I sort of wonder if we hadn't have known and been stressing about it, would we maybe have fallen pregnant? AF due in 7 days and still can't help but hope but I WONT be testing anymore I have promised myself. Only ever if I'm late and late for me is 16 or 17 days past ovulation as I have a slighter longer luteal phase xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! Xxx thanks elmo, when did you apply for the bmi card? How does it work? We want to book in for 21st sept and payment has to be made 2weeks prior so not sure how to go about it....

That cost for egg sharing is more for us because we would need sperm extraction too and that is over £1000 :nope:
If we get a positive sa at 12weeks post op then we can freeze a sample and thats £350 or something and that saves them for 3 years. Thought that was good xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just thinking though liv you wouldn't need the Icsi though just the ivf so the sperm retrieval would replace cost of ivf making your costs similar to ours? 
I definitly think the freezing is well worth the money as it gives you other options further down the line should you ever need them :) 
I'm pretty sure we just applied for the card so that we had it and then you use it to pay a couple of weeks before the op! Is is essentially a credit card it's just specifically for bmi health care, so there would be no interest free period starting until you actually used it? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Really struggling today don't know why. Anyone feeling the same? X


----------



## CharlieB32

Me too Elmo, feeling very crappy. I'm not charting anymore but had spotting yesterday at day 22 I usually ovulate on day 17 and I did a temp tues and thurs.. Tues was a pre ov temp and thurs was a post ov temp so I ovukated tues or weds but the spotting I've never had this early. It sucks that I'm still even concerned with it as with no sperm it'd be a miracle! Lol

Great news for you though Vic! You know it worked for you last time so id be very optimistic with your chances again plus saving some sperm would def be a wise move if hubby is susceptible to scarring :) at least there is some good news on here! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes think we really needed some didn't we. 
That's just it Charlie isn't it you start to go a bit mad, I just did a test even though I know there is basically no chance. Negative obviously.
Have managed to see oh's bike though and a few of my candles so we are 550 toward our treatment fund. 
I did read something that put things into perspective though, a lady on here just had her 12th miscarriage :( a few of them including this one have been at the 12 week mark also so thank god we are not going through that :( xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies xxxx sorry to hear you've been feeling crappy it really is so tough for everybody in every situation as we all want the same outcome its just we all experience different struggles. There will always be somebody worse off than you, and maybe even that woman who has suffered her 12th mc may even be saying that too, but no matter what we're going through we all want the same end result hey :hugs:

Thanks elmo on the info regarding the bmi card. Ive not heard anything yet, think the application form is coming in the post. We have not long moved house so i hope it doesnt affect our application...il ger my dad to do it if thats the case. Lol. I also havent heard back form bev yet about hubbys sa he had done back in 2010. I asked if i coukd have a copy for my daughters baby box. Lol. Xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Well I spoke to the embryologist this morning as I had to pay for the sperm analysis as she said it wasn't a zero sperm count as they saw one immotile sperm but when they concentrated it etc there was nothing there but she said that process can be harsh on the already fragile sperm so he doesn't have zero sperm but maybe 1 or 2 were in the sample they examined lol the reason I asked her is because we bought a microscope and did a sample last night and I swear I saw swimmers, 1 or 2 but it was so hard to know because I think the magnification was wrong etc so she's advised us to give it a couple of months and come back for another test which she said she would do half price so we are going to do that.

I'm on day 24 of my cycle and have been spotting since day 22 which has never happened. I usually spot from earliest day 26 not day 22. It's been a particularly stressful month though so is prob that but I'm still hopeful it's pregnancy related lol there's always someone worse off and we are def all in the same boat out shops are just on different paths but the struggles are the same, like you say Vic we all want the same thing!

I'm really excited for you though as if you go for the redo in sept you could potentially be pregnant by Xmas! That would be amazing and I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

We've got a bmi card it was an easy process once it came through its just the paying it off knowing it hasn't worked that sucks!

Xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Our ships I meant.. Bloody iPhone!


----------



## live_in_hope

lol, I autocorrected in my head as it read it! I do love it when they do that, some of the things you see are hilarious! :haha:

Thats good then, a slightly more positive result there....and to go back again and check would be good as it always increases, up to a year my surgeon told me. We were advised to go back as seans was so low at 3month post op but as i was oreg we never did. I wish i did now though, just to see! We had the other vr in sept and i was preg by xmas so we are hoping the same again :thumbup: lightning never stricks twice though :shrug: i said the same about paying it back. By xmas we will know either way whether its worked or not from the post op sa and if it hasnt worked its going to be a long slog to oay it off...... As it really will be game over for us....unless we win the lottery there are no options available for us. End of....time we'd have paid it off and saved for ivf we will be much. Older. Im 30 and seans 48. (31 & 49 in sept) so fast forward afew more years.....i dont know...i really dont..... But for now i have 7months until xmas when i can imagine myself with more children....better make the most of it i guess......
Its our 8yr wedding anniversary today and we are going to see take that in birmingham tonight, cant wait!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Happy anniversary! 
I have every hope for you to be pregnant by xmas, I'm also hoping to get our money saved by then. I just have this idea that when it comes to it they will find there is something wrong with me that means we can't have treatment or I can't be an egg donar. We have 550 now I keep wondering if we should start the process now and pay the rest as we go, that way the money can't get spent on anything else? X


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

I've not posted on this thread for a couple of years, but have been popping in to see how everyone is and thought i'd comment now that a few people are thinking about fertility treatment.

My DH is a bit older than me and had his vr back in 2011 about 20 years post vas. We knew our chances were really slim but thought it was worth a go. Unfortunately we were told sa was zero so op was a fail. We were totally gutted but went onto to get married and buy a new house before finally having enough saved to start icsi in jan year. We have been so lucky and we were sucessful first time and I'm now almost 13 weeks pregnant. What really shocked us was DH actually ended up having decent numbers in his sperm sample so he was able to freeze some and use a fresh sample on the day which saved any surgery for him to retreive sperm.

Just wanted to give you all hope that it can and does work and it's nowhere near as traumatic as I thought it would be. If I can help you in anyway with any info please let me know.

Please also think carefully about egg sharing. I looked into it but my clinic didn't offer it so would've meant travelling over an hour for appointments to another clinic. I assumed with my age I would get lots of eggs as technically I was fit and well. But i only got 8 eggs, 4 of which fertilised, 1 was implanted, 1 made it to freeze but the other 2 never grew. If I had given up half my eggs I could well have given away my 2 best ones and been faced with paying and going through another full cycle. I thought it was a great idea at the time but glad I never done it even though it did add extra time on to saving for treatment.

Sorry for the long post but just wanted to give u all hope that there is life after a vr

Claire xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Firstly HUGE HUGE congratulations on finally getting your bfp! You must be over the moon!!!!
About the egg sharing, I was told that the donars pregnancy is priority and that even if it ends up that you haven't enough eggs to donate (I believe the minimum produced needs to be 8 to donate) then the eggs will in this even only be used by the donar and still at the reduced price? X


----------



## CMo

Thanks. We're delighted. It's been a long 4 years with a lot of tears to get to here. Every AF used to rip my heart out. But it's been well worth the journey to get to this point.

When I looked into egg sharing it was a minimum of 8 eggs, half to you and half donated. If you got less than 8 you could donate them all and do another cycle for yourself, or keep them all and pay the extra cost ie full treatment price. I was really shocked as I thought I'd produce lots of eggs (I'm only 33 with good egg reserve) but the process was longer than I thought. I was initially slow to respond to stimms then a few follicles had a growth spurt so on the day they were too mature to use. I had it in my head that I would get between 15 & 20 eggs but as I said only 8 and only half of those fertilised. The good thing is I have one frozen embryo left so hopefully that's our second baby waiting for us.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well, have come to tell you that I think this is it for me. End of the road already. Wanting another baby despite the children we are lucky enough to have has taken over my life, it's all I think about , it's the only thing that I want and I'm not sure how I will ever get over feeling this way, however, I just don't think hubby feels the same. He is willing to go along with it all for my sake but it doesn't help how lonely I feel, I really feel that if your going to go down the route of treatment then you both really need to want this together so bad and he just doesn't. After all that is why he got the snip in the first place he had decided that HE did not want anymore children. I can't carry on like this feeling by myself, I'm so depressed. Its insane how strong these feelings are I feel bereft I just can't see anything else. Obviously I wish he never had the snip but second to that I wish he hadn't had it reversed its caused so much heartache. 
I still hold out hope for a natural miracle but I know how unlikely that is. We wont be having treatment though. 
I will pop back from time to time to see how you are doing I don't think I will be able to help myself and I wish you all so much joy in your journeys, but I need some time out x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave: hey Cmo :wave: congratulations on your bfp! Thats brilliant news! :dance: :dance: xxxx
Thank you for sharing info on egg sharing, very interesting....i hope we dont need to look into it after our second vr......well hubby said this is it....there would be no way we could afford anything else after this vr......

Elmo, how long did you have to wait to hear back from the bmi card? I posted it last friday 1st class, so assuming they got it saturday....its been a week and i read that they usually accept within 48hours of receipt of application, hoping it doenst mean we wont get it :nope:

We had a great anniversary thank you, Take That were amazing! What a performance! Truly amazing! Finished work yesterday for half term, cant wait to spend some time with my baby xxxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

huess what came in the post about an hour after my last post....a letter from 'bmi healthcare'....we have been declined for the card :cry::cry: i have no idea why. I did it in my name as my credit score is great. Seans isnt but that soesnt usually matter. I don't understand... We have just moved house though, maybe thats why??? :shrug: so i will be asking my dad and will do so when he gets back as he is away until tuesday evening. Im 99% sure he'd be able to do it for us.....if not then i have no idea what we'd do.....grrrrrr

Hope you're all having a great weekend. I went out last night, my hubby plays in a rock band and they had a farewell gig before they leave to tour the isle of man for the TT races. I had a bit too much pop and feeling rather worse for wear today :sick: lol xx.


----------



## rachy28

Sorry you didn't get the card, once married your credit scores are linked so maybe that could be the reason for refusal. I hope your dad can get it for you.

Im feeling a little guilty atm. I told you all a while ago that my sister in law decided she wanted a baby just because we were trying. She had her implant out in February last year and was pregnant by August. She balled her eyes out every time af showed which angered me so much. When i found out she was pregnant, I didn't congratulate her i just cried. Then i kept saying to alan "i hope its a boy & bloody ginger" purely because she was desperate for a girl after 5 boys. At her 20wk scan she was told she was having a girl (que me crying because some ppl just dont deserve to get what they want all the time). 
Anyway, she had her baby in late April and it turned out she was in fact a he! And yes....you guessed it....ginger!!!!!

I feel like I cursed them, perhaps im cursing ourselves by not having confidence in dh's swimmers. Maybe its just karma, who knows? Maybe she did get what she deserved for having a baby for all the wrong reasons? Maybe im just bitter because she has what we so desperately want. 

I really do hope all you lovely ladies dreams come true xx


----------



## maidenkates

Hello! 
My DH had a hernia surgery last Year and it gave him an accidental vasectomy, he is due for a reversal next month. My question is, does anybody know how long it takes a man to develop antisperm antibodies?


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Sorry you didn't get the card, once married your credit scores are linked so maybe that could be the reason for refusal. I hope your dad can get it for you.
> 
> Im feeling a little guilty atm. I told you all a while ago that my sister in law decided she wanted a baby just because we were trying. She had her implant out in February last year and was pregnant by August. She balled her eyes out every time af showed which angered me so much. When i found out she was pregnant, I didn't congratulate her i just cried. Then i kept saying to alan "i hope its a boy & bloody ginger" purely because she was desperate for a girl after 5 boys. At her 20wk scan she was told she was having a girl (que me crying because some ppl just dont deserve to get what they want all the time).
> Anyway, she had her baby in late April and it turned out she was in fact a he! And yes....you guessed it....ginger!!!!!
> 
> I feel like I cursed them, perhaps im cursing ourselves by not having confidence in dh's swimmers. Maybe its just karma, who knows? Maybe she did get what she deserved for having a baby for all the wrong reasons? Maybe im just bitter because she has what we so desperately want.
> 
> I really do hope all you lovely ladies dreams come true xx

hey rachy, awww no way! How bizzarr! Dont frel guilty though, some people always do get everything they want....i work in a school in a challenging and deprived area and the amount of families that have 8,9,10 children, which is fine if they looked after them......but they dont :-( breaks my heart.... Id do anything for one more and it would be my absolute world alongside its big sister Emily xxxxx one day...... 





maidenkates said:


> Hello!
> My DH had a hernia surgery last Year and it gave him an accidental vasectomy, he is due for a reversal next month. My question is, does anybody know how long it takes a man to develop antisperm antibodies?

omg an accidental vasectomy! :shock: i hope they are paying for the vr!! Im very sorry i dont know really, rachy? :shrug: xxxx
Wishing you the best of luck and with it being reversed quite soon after the 'vasectomy' you should stand quite a good chance of success xxxx wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks Vickie xx
Hi maidenkates, 
AsAb's tend to be present in alk men who've undergone a vasectomy although titers can vary quite considerably. Some may have a small percentage whilst others like my dh, can have upto 100%. As soon as the sperms are introduced to the blood, antibodies develop. 
Im sorry your having to go through this and i hope the reversal is being offered free as some sort of compensation. If you struggle to conceive following the vr, I would fight for free ivf :thumbup: xx


----------



## rachy28

So, this month, dh and I have decided to give this ttc malarkey one final shot before beginning our ivf journey. It probably won't work but I just feel we should at least try the one thing we haven't with these damn AsAb's!
We're going to dtd twice daily until after confirmed ovulation in the hope of reducing the antibody level. Temping starts tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi, just called in to see how you are. I said in my last post we have called it a day but nobody replied to my post. I think that's a good idea rachy you have nothing to loose before you start treatment x


----------



## rachy28

Sorry elmo, must have missed it. Sorry your feeling like that. I completely understand why you've taken that decision, we too stopped actively ttc after 12 months but I do secretly hold out hope every cycle just incase we get lucky. I don't think the idea of natural pregnancy leaves the back of your mind. 

Some days i physically can't manage dtd 2 times a day so dh will be "manually" pipe cleaning on the morning of those days. He's a good'un ;)

Elmo, please do pop in from time to time & let us know how you are xx


----------



## live_in_hope

elmo im so sorry! :hugs: i cant understand why i missed it too! I feel awful! Im so sorry that you have had to make that decision, but I totally understand why....i was getting there myself with ttc before we found out why....who knows, it still maybe the end of the road for us too.... I do hope that you Are ok, it wouldnt have been an easy decision to make i know....please do pop in when you can and we will all keep everything crossed that you get your natural pregnancy xxxx :thumbup: xxxxx

Rachy, so pleased to hear that dh is willing to do that! After our first vr, we were told to dtd as much as poss and obviously i didnt always feel like it so hubby did it himself everyday then with me when we wanted to. Id like to think that helped in getting pref so quickly......we will dtry and do things exactly the same as after last time.....if we get the go ahead.....afew more days, by friday i reckon we will hear....fx! Xx.


----------



## rachy28

Good luck hun, i really hope you get sorted. I reckon you'll be pregnant in no time :thumbup:

Im exhausted :haha: Im doing my best but i really wanna say please let me sleep, problem is, im certain im ovulating today so we cant stop now! Once i get a rise, we'll dtd once a day until 3dpo then i will rest, i actually can't wait ;) x


----------



## live_in_hope

hehe yay for oving rachy! Sounds like your getting a good run at it this month xxxx i really hope that this is it for you! Xxxxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I will always call back in ladies, I know that eventually I am going to see some bfp announcements from you :)

I'm feeling ok at the minute I had a devastating few days as the realisation sunk in, but to be honest we have so so much going on with our middle ds who has learning disabilities and my eldest who isn't in school so amidst school appeals and senco meetings I am able to tell myself that we wouldn't have been able to cope with a little miracle at the moment xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey elmo! Aw hun, im sorry you're having s tough time with everything at the moment! I do hope that things get easier for you soon! Xx

Ive got some good news! My dad got accepted and we got the bmi card!!! So ive booked the vr for 21st september! The day after our vr miracle babys 4th birthday xxxx


----------



## rachy28

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: This IS going to work for you, I can feel it in my waters :)

Well, I can do no more this month, ovulation has been confirmed so now we wait :coffee:
im going to :sleep: tonight! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's great news liv!!

Rachy I will be calling back in a week or two to see if it's been successful and remember if it hasn't you have your IVF journey ahead of you xxx


----------



## rachy28

We shall see, if it hasn't worked, at least we tried it. Perhaps we need to do it most months but I really cant be bothered :haha:
As you say we do have ivf coming up but we would love to avoid that if at all possible. 

We've been checking the cost for us travelling to London for egg collection and transfer, its looking at around £300-500 depending on mode of transport each time. Although our cycles are nhs funded, its still going to be a strain financially. Nothing is ever straight forward for us :) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

no, its not rachy is it! :hugs: im keeping everything crossed for you for this month though!! Xxxxxxxx ive not had my confirmation email yet, hoping its tomorrow. Then thats it now until we pay at the beginning of sept xxxxxxx

Elmo.....when you had your bmi card did you have an internet log on so you could pay online? Coz obviously its in my dads name but he'd rather not have the hassle of money transfers each month.....is there a way i can pay from my account? x


----------



## rachy28

Any news on your confirmation yet vickie? xx

7dpo today and not feeling great about our chances. no symptoms but its obviously too early. Ive been enjoying the sun and pool with my kids today, im totally sunburnt. I always seem to forget to lotion myself after doing the kids 

My daughter is being admitted to hospital on Sunday for her heart operation. She's absolutely terrified & to tell you the truth, so am i. I honestly don't know how im going to keep a brave face :wacko:

Anyway, I hope your all well xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey rachy! Yes i got confirmation today...i had to chase it though. I emailed last night and she emailed today and said that it was strange because it was on the system, but she sent me confirmation anyway. So yep thats it...all set, roll on 21st sept!! Xx

Fingers crossed hunny, your chart looks ok so far, kinda like one of my preg charts actually! :thumbup: i want daily updates please!! Lol

It must be so worrying, i would be too. I hope you can keep a brave face for her but I can only imagine how hard it will be. Wishing her all the best xxxxxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Thats fantastic hun, roll on September :happydance:

Nothing much to report today, slightly tender bbs which isn't unusual & mega sunburn (if only that was a symptom) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey rachy! Ooh charts still good! How longs your lp usually? When will you test? Fx!!!!! Xxx


----------



## rachy28

12/13 days. I wont test unless im definitely late. Ive learned from all the past bfn's that testing just ain't worth the stress. I think ill see if i make it to 18dpo xx


----------



## live_in_hope

18 dpo!!! You'll be well overdue af then!! Ooh i do hope this is it! Xxxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hey ladies, sorry haven't posted in a while, it's been difficult coming to terms with the prospect of no more bundles of joy! But I've been keeping up with all of you via here and Rachy ive got all my fingers crossed for and good luck to your daughter I hope her op goes well!
Vic grrrrrreat news on the 2nd VR!! Hopefully a Christmas present worth waiting for!! I'm not on fb at the moment just in case you've looked and seen you can't find me lol I know I will be reading about your bfp very soon though!!

Hubby had his 6 month SA done yesterday so just got to wait for the results of that and see if anything has changed on 3 months.. I'm not charting but I have been doing the odd temp and I'm around 10dpo today with quite a High temp for this stage and no spotting at all so far which is pretty unheard of by 27 days.. But I know it's just my body playing tricks so I'm not getting hopeful!

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi guys, Vicky we just pay via direct debit every month, only downside being that the payment goes down each month because you pay a percent of the overall amount outstanding and I'm too lazy to make an over payment, could have it paid off quicker but oh well. In no rush since it technically hasn't worked for us. I'm actually one day late today but did a cheap test with mid morning pee and its negative. I don't feel like it's imminent but maybe I ovulated a bit later, I didn't test for ovulation this month no point really. 

Good luck rachy! Vicky September will be here before you know it! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey charlie! :wave: xxxxx
Hows your temp today? Our bodies can play tricks but i hope that isnt the case for you! Im sorry, im terrible at going on the vr wag fb page, cant remember when i last posted! Xx thank you, i hope sept comes round quickly too! But at the same time im looking forward to having a great, chilled out summer xxxx

Thanks elmo! We want to get it paid off as quickly as poss so will just chuck as much money as we can each month.....if we find out at xmas that it hasnt worked, then i dont know if il be so keen....but i refuse to think like that yet. Lol xxx

Rachy! How are you today? Your temp is still up! Fx!! Xxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks charlie & elmo.

Not much change to report. Tomorrow will be the last temp i take until my daughters discharged so I just have to hope it stays up xx


----------



## rachy28

Huge temp drop this morning :( 
unusual for it to drop this much on 11dpo, af isnt actually due until tues/wed. Looks like she's gonna be early x


----------



## live_in_hope

woah that is quite a drop! But looks like you had a late night and i net it was restless with the worry that your feeling for your daughter, maybe thats affected it? :shrug: wishing her all the best rachy xxx i can only imagine how worrried you must be feeling, but she will be in very good hands xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh rachy I didn't even respond about your daughter! Must be extremely daunting for all of you please let us know how she got on xx

Well I'm two days late now...but I looked at the ovulation app and I have gone to 31 or 32 days before so it could be tomorrow, must say today I have felt very snappy and very hungry which are my af sings so probably won't be far off xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh im keeping everything crossed elmo, but boo to af symptoms :growlmad: i really hope that this is it for you xxxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ok so three days late today...though the day is young after all. I just did an Amazon one step test, it's definitely not positive, though I can't quite say that it's negative either, does that make sense? It's not like a bit fat stark white negative. Wonder if I dipped it in the fmu too long? Either way I reckon you would see a clear bfp at 3 days late if there was one to see surely. 
Will probably be back on later today to report AF.
Rachy how is your daughter? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies. We're currently sat on the ward waiting to go to theater. She's fed up, dehydrated and starving. Im a bit peeved that we had to come in yesterday when her op is clearly after lunch today, would have been better if we stayed at home last night. To make matters worse, we live well over an hour away from the Freemans so there's no nipping home for anything.

I have no idea what my temp was this morning, no spotting yet. Im beginning to feel like I've been kicked in the VaJaJa so af must be imminent xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ugh what horrible timing for your AF to come. How long will the operation take? So silly having you in from yesterday, as you say would have been much happier at home! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Should I go out and buy a first response?! I feel so silly because I know how unlikely it is. Frustrating because in all the months of trying I was never late not like this, can only remember one time x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well I went and got a clearblue digital. Somehow it seems to hurt more when the disappointment is spelt out! 
"Not pregnant" 
Oh well. Back to reality.

Let us know how the surgery goes xx


----------



## live_in_hope

evening ladies! Ah no elmo! Boo! But!.....digi tests arent great for detecting early preg anyway and it wasnt fmu, so i wouldnt expect to see much until about a week after af due on a digi( theres always exceptions though, like with anything)..... You are still without af so thats a great sign! Do another with fmu tomorrow!

Hey rachy! Thinking of you and your daughter today! I cant believe you had to be in yesterday! Did they say why? And no af for you too! :thumbup:
Love the vajaja :haha: that did make me laugh! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning! Thanks Vicky but I don't think so can't be reading those words again. Still not got af 4 days late today but I do think it will come today I can kind of feel it. 

Rach how is your daughter I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## rachy28

Morning. Af showed up late last night so today is day 1..Boooo!

Kacey's doing ok. It was heart breaking seeing her being put to sleep, i definitely cried more than she did.
Her op went well. They managed to close the large hole with a device but on closer inspection, the wall between the atrias is full of holes, like cheese! Those will be monitored when she gets her Cardiomyopathy check ups.
Docs kept coming to see her during the night because her heart rate kept sitting at around 50bpm, extremely low for a child. It seems to be settling down now. She's still hooked up to the heart monitors but we're hoping she's well enough to walk around soon.
We can't wait to get home to our own beds! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow rachy your being incredibly brave I would be in bits! So glad it went well, sounds very frightening about the other holes but if they are happy just to monitor it then that seems reassuring? 
Sorry af came, I feel quite sure I will be joining you for day 1 some point today. Can't understand why I am 4 days late it has never happened but I'm pretty certain I'm not pregnant. It's sort of made me realise that I'm not ready to give up, but at the same Time we can't afford treatment and we know it's dam near impossible naturally so not sure what to think xx


----------



## rachy28

Just not try not protect, if you bd regular enough, its still a chance every cycle without the added stress of actively ttc.

Kacey had a funny turn not so long ago. She blacked out after having her dressing removed. It seems that the low heart rate had returned along with low blood pressure. I had kacey in my arms whilst trying to pull the emergency cord, she quickly came round once we returned her to bed. 
I am in bits hun, all ive done is cry. I cant wait till this is over x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh my god Rach I went all goosebumpy just reading that. Will they be keeping her in another day now? Probably best that they do? I feel for you I really do, hope you can all be in your home and get some rest physically and emotionally soon. Xx


----------



## rachy28

Im not sure, it depends on her really. She has since been in the play room and she's had some dinner so she's alot better than this morning. Ive a feeling they'll keep her in x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yea I think they probably will do too just to be safe, think they like 24 hours to pass without anything like that happening before discharging don't they xx


----------



## live_in_hope

omg rachy! Poor kacey! And poor you! :cry: im glad the op went well and pleased that they are monitoring very closely! Did they come quikcly when you pulled the cord? Although its a matter of seconds, i bet it seemed a lifetime! :shock: sorry af got you too :nope: xxx

Elmo, amy sign of af for you? Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Feels like a lifetime doesn't it from pulling that cord to them getting there. Experienced it with Reid, terrifying. Has she been fine the rest of today Rach are they keeping you there tonight? X


----------



## rachy28

The nurse told the doctor she was there as soon as i pulled it but yea, it seemed a lot longer to me. It was just awful holding her lifeless body. 
Anyway, docs were pleased with her progress throughout the day so they've let her come home with a heart monitor on. She has to go back tomorrow to get it checked. We're so glad to be home, and she definitely feels better for it xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw that's great news so glad you are home, everything always feel brighter in your own home away from a hospital.

Vicky just noticed you asked about Af, no it's bizarre, stil not here! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sooo definitely not pregnant, AF got me at 6am and it is a BAD one, really hurts &#128546; - no idea why I was 5 days late! X


----------



## live_in_hope

ah nooo, sorry elmo :nope: that :witch: ! :growlmad:


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, just thought I'd update you all. Kacey is doing very well and is returning to school on monday. Im starting to relax a bit more now that she's healing and the op is beginning to seem like ages ago!
We had some good news from the fertility clinic today, they have us booked in to plan our first pgd cycle on the 3rd of July so hopefully we get to start towards the end of july or August. This means, if it all goes according to plan, we may be pregnant by Christmas :happydance: xx


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, what an ordeal with your daughter! I'm so glad she's on the me do and going back to school! And I'm so happy you get to start your cycle soon! I might be just a week or two ahead of you with our cycle!

Elmo, I'm sorry AF played tricks on you this time. :(


----------



## rachy28

Thanks hun. Its been a tough time but we've survived it. We book our transfer next week but my next day 1 is the day we fly to Marmaris so im having to wait until my next cycle which is first week of August. If all goes well & we have a good normal blastocyst, FET should be by October at the latest.


----------



## rdleela

Oh yes, the timeline is a long one...who knows, I might end up doing a freeze all cycle, depending on how it goes...you never know...


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all :wave: so glad kacey is a-ok! How was today back at school?

yay for August!! Ive set up a countdown for the vr! 90 days to go!! Xx


----------



## rachy28

She loved being back at school. The teachers are a little overprotective, they rang me for advice a few times today. The head teacher approved our holiday on grounds of exceptional circumstances, he cited it as an opportunity for her to recover, recuperate & enjoy being a child again. 

Is it really only 90 days&#8265;
thats not long to wait, hey...we may be pregnant together &#128521;

Rdleela, we are doing freeze all, our clinic will only do that because it takes 2-3 weeks for the embryos biopsy results to come back. Not much longer to wait now ladies, exciting few months ahead &#128518;x


----------



## live_in_hope

yay exciting indeed! I cant wait! And id love to be bump buddies! Fingers crossed hey! Thats great about the holiday, the school sound very supportive. Im sure you've been pleased they've phoned for advice, its good that you know that they are taking every precaution possible. Xxxx


----------



## bintasmommy

My husband had a vasectomy before we got together and we are looking at doing the reversal and need help...where do I start? Does insurance cover?


----------



## live_in_hope

bintasmommy said:


> My husband had a vasectomy before we got together and we are looking at doing the reversal and need help...where do I start? Does insurance cover?


hey! :wave: welcome to the group!

Where abouts are you? Im not sure about insurances but I would guess not. In England we have to pay for it all :nope:

Good luck on the start of your vr journey! My hubby has his 2nd vr in sept :thumbup: we had vr success afew years ago but he has since scared over so he needs another vr to reopen his tubes again :dohh: xxx


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, how are we all?

I'm so pleased to say that we finally have our cycle booked in. We start on my next cycle on cd21 with Buserelin injections for down regulation. That will be august 2nd looking at my af due date. We start stimming on the 5th of September with a tentative egg collection date of 14th-16th September.
We couldn't start this cycle because im already on cd18 and wouldn't have had time to order the drugs and arrange delivery, obviously im going on holiday too. Im super excited about it after talking to the nurse and doing the injection teach, I was a little anxious before our appointment. Anyway, here's hoping it's a success &#128077; xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So exciting for you both, rachy with your treatment starting and Vicky with your Vr booked in! So hopeful for you both! 

It's not been a year since our reversal, can't believe it really, so I guess we now know that it's not going to happen for us, just have to be content with the beautiful family that we have.

The weather has been unbelievable hasn't it! So so hot! I have loved it. I had the school appeal for my eldest on Thursday so should have a letter with the decision by next Thursday, I hope it's sooner. Hubby has been made a very exciting and scary business proposal that would mean leaving the security of his job now, but would also mean big financial possibilities for the future if things worked out, not going to lie there is a little part of me thinking who knows, perhaps in a few years some fertility treatment could be an option for us. After all I have only just turned 28 and him 25 so there are a number of years left, though after having children quite young I'm not sure it's something we will do once I am past my early 30's. We will see, if there is one thing I have learnt it's that you can never be sure what the future has in store both good and bad.

Rachy glad to hear that Kacey is on the mend and back in school, it's good that the school accepted this as exceptional circumstances so that you can all go away together, schools can be so over the top about absences in my opinion xx


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, it's so exciting to have DATES! yay!

I was so nervous the first time I mixed up my drugs and did the injection, my BFF is a nurse and she had to do my first one cause I just couldn't - I did every one after that, no problem! I even did my injections in some weird places, like public bathrooms, lol

elmo, I'm sitting here as a 36 year old telling you that you absolutely could do some fertility treatment in the future! I had my first baby at 35 and now hopefully my second will be here right around my 37th bday!


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, I was 28 when we decided to try for 1 more and vowed to give up if i wasn't pregnant by the time i was 30. That plan obviously didn't work out for me &#128514;
Never say never is now what im telling myself &#128077;The weather has been definitely memorable, we were basking in 34c heat on Wednesday afternoon then by teatime we had a huge supercell kicking out some severe weather, in fact, it was pretty bad and a house got struck by lightning. Luckily, the family weren't home but there's some fairly extensive damage to their home.

Your right about the new government rules regarding term time holidays, i agree that some people do excessively keep their children from school & should be fined but I dont agree that every family should be penalised because of a minority. We live in a nanny state and unfortunately have a bunch of toffs dictating when and what we can and can't do with our children.
Good luck with the appeal hun &#128521;

Rdleela, im so nervous of doing the buserelin injections. I've been watching videos on YouTube so i know how to administer it but im just making myself worse &#128530; Im sure once ive done it ill be fine, im just over thinking it. Im concerned about the length of time ill be down regging, im a little worried it may over suppress my ovaries then stimming might be a waste of time. When do you start your next cycle? xx


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, I completely understand your nervousness! Once you get that first one done, you'll be fine, I'm sure! I think you just have to trust the doctors, at this point...and the thing is, the first time you do an IVF cycle, you never really know how your body is going to respond...the best thing you can do is try and relax and not stress about it, and just let what will be, be...I know, easier said than done.
I feel SO much more calm and relaxed going into this second try. When I did the first one, I was so desperate to become a parent. Now that I am a parent, I feel much more like this IVF cycle is for her instead of me. My period should show up around the 18th and I'll start stimming around the 21st!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you rdleela and Rach, you are right never say never, and I'm not going to, we will see what the future brings for us all. How awful about that house getting struck by lightening!! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm doing it again, can feel myself symptom spotting against my will. I'm roughly 7dpo (I actually have no idea when or if I ovulated this month but judging by the past 6 months or so (barring last month where I was late) I would be roughly 7dpo. 

The main thing is that I can't stop noticing is despite plenty of sleep I'm having that pregnancy type of exhaustion, I have literally fallen asleep in the afternoons or tea times and if I don't have that nap then I'm fast asleep in bed by 7.30 (we normally watch TV or read in bed until gone 10pm) have also been feeling really snappy and emotional like af is due. Why do I do this time and time again? Just can't seem to help myself. 
I honestly know that the chances of this amounting to anything are so so slim but I had to voice it to someone and I'm certainly not going to say it to Ben so just wanted to write it down here, so that its out of my head and down on paper so to speak. X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

VICKY!!!!

I really think you should have a repeat SA before your second reversal! Stupid site isn't letting me post the screen shots that I took but if you go onto Dr Harris's Facebook page and go through the first handful of posts you will come to one from a couple who where told he has zero sperm, - anyways go read it but the end of the story is that the sperm came back without a redo!! X


----------



## rachy28

There's nothing wrong with a little optimism &#128077;Who's to say that sperm hasn't met egg this time?
Keeping everything crossed for you hun &#127808;

My ivf meds are getting delivered to me on Friday. I know it'll consist of buserelin, merional and the pregnyl trigger shot and the needles. Apparently, most of it needs storing in the fridge so i best start eating some food to make room xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Maybe you should buy a mini fridge to keep in the bedroom rachy? They will be away from the kids and also at hand on a morning or evening, whenever it is that you are told to do them!
You must be so so excited to get started Rach. Have a good feeling about this for you xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies!!! :wave:
Sorry ive been awol lately! End of term madness! I am literally non stop...got so much work to do for end of this year and ive already started on next years things, but in honesty ive given myself too much to do :dohh: lol

We all have so much going on! Yay rachy on getting dates! 16th sept is my birthday! :thumbup: xxxxx
And rdleela! Yay for ttc no.2!!!!!! Wishing you all the very best of luck with round two of ivf!!! :dance:

Elmo! That extreme tiredness was my key sign both times....it is just overpowering the tiredness that you feel, so i really hope this is it for you!! :dance:
I am sooo going to look on Dr Harriss' page! Thats brilliant news! Was it a couple who had zero after their first vr? Ive heard of people getting zero sa at their first 3month post vr sa then it kicking it after that? Il have a look! But yes, im planning on getting him in for another mid aug time :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Basically it said that they had tried for a year or so and then found out they had zero sperm and where going for fertility treatment but for whatever reason they had a repeat SA and found that the sperm had come back, they are now pregnant!! 
I don't know why I feel so hopeful this month? It scares me though because we have been here many times before, I haven't felt half as tired today either &#128533; it's probably nothing but I'm having one of those months where I can't seem to keep on Bnb reading the bfp announcements. I cling on to the hope sometimes, he has told us after all that there is no reason we shouldn't conceive...however the results speak for themselves don't they. We shall see! X


----------



## live_in_hope

elmo i saw it! Amazing post! Im def sending him for another sa in aug! :thumbup:
It is really hard and although i feel very relaxed and good about it all now...inwas in a very dark place at the start of the year.... Two years of constant ttc and i seriously dont know where those 2 years went! :shock: although, ive never been bothered by other peoples bfps, although i imagined i would be...it just doesnt, i dont know why. If my 18yr old sis gets preg again (she has a 6m old) then i may feel heartbroken but anybody else, it doesnt bother me. It really is the hardest thing ever, and only you ladies who are going through it with us truly know the extent of the pain we feel each month.... I really hope this is it for you xxxxxx when will you test? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well I'm not even due af for about another 8 days according to my app but it has changed because of my being 5 days late last month, so I may be due on a bit sooner. Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just checked and should be somewhere between Tuesday and Friday when af is due depending on how long cycle is this month x


----------



## live_in_hope

eek fingers crossed for you hunny!! Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

To be honest I read even more about antibodies last night and realised that I'm delusional. There's no way I'm pregnant, it's basically impossible. So had an evening of being maudling drinking red wine. Red is never a good idea for lifting the spirits!! I really have to find a way to let this go, it's not healthy wanting something so much that I can never have! X


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, there is always a possibility. I have gotten pregnant with antibodies. Its was a year ago but it still happened &#128077;

My ivf meds have been delivered, I feel a little sick at the sight of all the needles and vials. I can't believe this is actually going to happen after over 2 years ttc xx
 



Attached Files:







received_10206758203050418.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks rachy, I appreciate the optimism I really do, but you didn't have quite one hundred percent did you? So there was still that one or two percent chance. Just wish we didn't have so much debt from the reversal and all sorts of other crap so that I would be able to join you on your IVF journey, and Vicky with her re do. I feel stunted and stuck, we have hit a brick wall. 

Have you ever found yourself developing an unhealthy almost bitter attitude to sex - like what's the point if i can't get pregnant. I don't want it to be like that but sometimes I can't help it. I do it anyway of course, don't want to narrow the chances even more x


----------



## rachy28

I know how you feel hun, I didn't want to dtd after finding out about the antibodies but still found myself doing it around ovulation anyway. Dh has 100%IgG & 72% IgA, apparently with IgG antibodies, they only inhibit the chance of sperm reaching egg by immobilising or agglutinating them. IgA is much more significant in affecting fertility, they prevent the sperm from penetrating and binding with the egg. So yes, we have severe immunological infertility x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I don't know why but in my head you had 98 percent or something, I apologise Hun.

Hmm don't suppose you can remember from when I shared our results which we had do you? I only knew that it was 100% but I can't remember if it was igg or iga. Going to have to dig out the results x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

On the last one it just says 100% motile spermatozoa attached to beads? Do you know what that means in terms of igg and iga?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And on the original SA I can only seem mention of 100% iGg


----------



## rachy28

Maybe they only disclosed the IgG because that level was significant enough to cause issues with conceiving? I imagine with 100% IgG you most likely have a level of IgA. My fertility specialist did say that conception isnt impossible, just that it may take longer which im inclined to agree with, im not willing to wait any longer now tho x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies xxxxxx thats a lot of meds rachy! But i cant help but notice your chart! Its on the rise at 11dpo! Looking good! Xxx

Elmo, im sorry you're feeling rubbish about it all, miracles do happen, me and rachy have both conceived against the odds so theres still every hope for you xxxx
Sex with us has severely been affected since our long haul ttc...it got to the point where id dtd with hubby pre-ov just to keep hi happy then when it came to ov, he would back off saying he's too tired, doesnt want to. I used to cry myself to sleep every month....he realises that if we did it more then maybe he wouldnt have scarred and has promised that we'll do it loads like we did oist vr last time....wewere told to dtd as much as poss so he did it himself most days then we bd whenever we felt like it, then loads around ov and that obviously worked for us so thats what we're planning to do again this time lol xxx


----------



## rachy28

No chance of that this month vickie, no baby dancing until after ovulation this month. As we signed the paperwork to give consent for ivf, we also signed a declaration to say we would use protection during the process x


----------



## live_in_hope

aw poo but that makes sense xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well I can pretty much say for certain that I am going to come on sometime today. Have the unmistakable pains. Guess it was all in my head again. Least it's a normal 28 day cycle and not going to drag on for nearly an extra week of testing like last month!

I don't yet know if it will happen but the good news is that Ben is taking the new job, he will be getting a company car after three months of being there and will be starting in a month and a half so at that point we will be able to sell our own car, it won't pay for IVF but it will be a good start. 
Rachy did you once tell me that IVF with icsi would cost us around the £6000 mark or have I made this up? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well af came early hours of this morning so once again it was all in my little head. I don't feel too bad, I knew it would come.

Just letting you guys know that I have joined a closed private group on fb called Reverse it, if your interested. If you want I can share the link xx


----------



## jlw617

I don't know if I should be posting this here or not but I know I was always looking for success stories after my DH had his reversal...

Our journey started after we had our second child, we decided (and were pressured) not to have any more children...we were both fine with it until about 3 years we both felt like The Lord was really convicting us about having more children, after a very long process we were finally scheduled for his reversal in March of 2014- I began buying baby gear right away because my DH was healthy and we thought we'd get pregnant right away, I won't go into details but for quite a while especially following the surgery we were very worried it didn't work...the dr was terrible even though from what I had first read, he seemed perfect, anyhow The Lord blessed us in Septwmber with a BFP! We were thrilled!!! At my 8 week appointment, there was no heart beat or fetal pole, I knew then that something was wrong...I didn't miscarry right away, in fact 2 weeks later there was a very slow hb but I knew and the dr knew it didn't look good, a few days before thanksgiving I started to bleed lightly and then on Black Friday while I was taking some surprise engagement photos for a friend, I felt like I was in near full blown labour, after that I knew I had passed the baby :( I continued to bleed for another week or so and immediately started to ttc again. We got our 2nd bfp since the reversal just 2-3 months later in early February! I was scared to death that I would have another mmc, but through lots of prayer, I am now 22 weeks with a very healthy baby boy! I just wanted to share my story for any of you ladies who were maybe looking for some encouragement!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you for sharing and I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby and congratulations on your pregnancy! 
I wish I could say it gave me hope but sadly it doesn't as you where blessed to get pregnant quite quickly, both times within the year and in our case it's really not possible to conceive because of the antibodies. Guess we knew there where no guarentees when we had the reversal. Can't explain how much we regret the vasectomy, we where also pressured not to have anymore since we have three boys. We are hoping that in the future we might be able to pay for IVF. Xx


----------



## jlw617

I'm so sorry the reversal didn't work for you :( I hope you're able to one day pay for ivf-it's so terribly sad how much pressure there is now to not have more than 2-3 children.


----------



## live_in_hope

hi :wave: thank you for sharing and congrats on your pregnancy :dance: all us active ladies on this thread are all coming at it from very different angles! Ive had vr success, a beautiful daughter who will be 4 in sept (my first child) then a mc 18m after she was born.....that was over 2 years ago...hubby has since scarred over and we are booked in for a 2nd vr in sept...67 days to be precise! Lol. We are hoping like nothing else that it works as well as it did before but we shall see.....

Sorry af came elmo...theres nothing wrong in hoping each month. Although we arent ttc at the mo, if we happen to bd around ov time i will secrectly be hoping that im preg even though it is totally impossible!
Great news about your hubbys job! And the car too! :thumbup: rachy is on hol at the mo so prob wont get on to teply about the ivf costs. Sorry I camt help you with that....xx


----------



## jlw617

Hope it works out for you live in hope! My DH and I have been going back and forth about having another one or not after this one but we weren't sure how long we wanted to wait because I'll be 33 when I have this one so I've been debating about having another one because I'll more than likely be 35 by the time I have another one but I've heard about scarring over so if we do I think it should be sooner than later-thanks for sharing that with me.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: I must have been really niave because I hadnt heard of scarring (although it obviously makes sense, I just hadnt ever thought anout it) so after we had been ttc for 2 years somebody mentined scarring so i sent hubby for a sa and well, turned out that was what had happened.:dohh:....
So I would recommend going straight at it...lol... We have vr sept '10, bfp dec '10, bfp april '13 so I had at least 2.5 of open tubes.....they could have closed up between april '13 (my last bfp) -may '15 (when sa showed zero) so at max we could have had 4.5 years of oen tubes....I must say....if we want another (which i am already 80% sure about) then I think we will have to ttc before baby is a year old..... God listen to me talking about #3!!! Havent even got anywhere near conceiving #2 :cry: my profile name hasnt ever been more suited.....I live in hope every day now xx


----------



## jlw617

Live in Hope, I appreciate the advice, by the time this one is born it will have been almost 2 years since vr before we could start trying again...so that's a little scary for me to think about but I also am thinking about my age as well, I don't consider myself to be old but I'd have to get pregnant before this baby is 8 months old in order to not be considered advanced maternal age :/ which is 35 here, not sure if it's different in different countries.

I am so sorry you are in the boat you're in, for quite a while before my husband got out of the military we just accepted our mistake of having a vasectomy as a vr seemed out reach so I know the heartache of feeling like you may never have more...I do hope that is not the case for you and that you go on to have more children.


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: thank you so much for your kind words, as ivf/icsi etc are our only other options the vr is our only option that is affordable for us....after this its game over....but it worked before so why not again??? Thats the only thing we have to hold onto......
The age is the same here but it is very common as many women here wait until their 30's to have children anyway, I think you just fet afew extra midwife appointments and they just keep a closer eye on you but its no biggy....in my opinion if you are fit and healthy then it shouldnt matter what age you are.... If we want a baby we should have babies..... Oh to be a drunk teenager right now :cry: :haha:

I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy so far :thumbup: xxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hello ladies long time no speak again!!!

So hubby and I have decided to go for a VR redo, different surgeon but we can't afford IVF/ICSI as its almost £10k with sperm extraction due to hubby's zero SA soooo we decided to have another go at the VR..

Looks like I am back on the VR rollercoaster!

How are we all doing? X


----------



## live_in_hope

heeeey charlie!! Great to hear from you!! Xxx

Snap! We are having a redo! 2years of ttc after Em was born and with no luck found out the he had scarred over :dohh: so he is booked in for his redo 21st sept with the same surgeon! :thumbup: like you we just couldnt afford the alternative xxx come and join me on the front seat of this rollercoaster for the 2nd time! :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hey lovely,
How are you doing? I did see you were going for the redo, but with everything that was going on I signed off the board for abit as I just needed to forget everything to do with VR's and BFPs! 
We looked into ICSI but with the sperm extraction adding so much to an already expensive procedure we just couldn't afford it, but also I would struggle massively with the side effects of the drugs protocols so we decided to get some advice.

Obviously I know you had great success with Dr H, but Jay wasn't even in surgery for 2 hours and everyone I have spoken to since has said that it was way too short to be under for that sort of op.. I always had a horrible feeling about the op so I am praying this time we have more luck..

Anyway we are going with the guy we originally spoke to (we just couldn't get in with him in time and then Dr H had a cancellation so thats why we went with Dr H), he is local to us but said its a redo so odds will be lower and its all dependent on the state of the tissue since this will be hubbys 3rd op down there.. He said he will know more once hes in there so to speak lol Will definitely be interesting to see what he says about what he finds from the first op...

Anyway we have been given the date of 22nd August so now just need to find the £2900 haha!!

Won't be temping or anything though, not until we have had the SA - although we have our home microscope so will be scoping as soon as hes able to produce a sample post op haha

It's scary isn't it that this is it, our last option and if it fails then there comes the incredibly difficult task of coming to terms with no more babies...

FX for us both - if we get BFP's we should defo meet for a cuppa, we've been on this journey for a while now! Tea is necessary! :) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww yes that would be lovely! :hugs: and most necessary! :thumbup:
Thats strange re op length....my hubby went down at 7pm and was back before 9pm Im sure!? Il see it I can check... (On the photos....or in my journal....) but yer and dr H said it was a tough job due to scarring on one side from a previous op 3 years before... He did say that this time around he may not be able to do that side at all but will have a go.... So we may only get one side reattached...I cant and wont let myself consider the chance of it not working yet...I cant otherwise I will go mad... I am staying hopeful and by xmas (when sa is due) we should know either way....my friend has a scope that she will let me have so we may get to scope before then......aug would have been a better time for us to have it done and even though we have the bmi card, financially its better in sept so repayments can start in oct....we've had a few months to get a little bit saved so can get ahead of ourselves, not massively but somethings better than nothing.... Dont want to get to xmas, find out it hasnt worked then have to spend years paying it off..... :nope: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

My post from hubbys first vr sept 13th 2010 (his 44th birthday):haha: and we were in room 44!! 
What a loooooooooong day!!

We got to the BMI Park Hospital at 11am. We waited around all day not knowing what time we were going down. They gave us n esitimated time but said that that was subject to change. That time was 6:15. *DH didnt go down until nearly 7pm. He was back in the room by 8:40.*

Before he went into surgery, our surgeon Duncan Harriss (who's was fantastic!) I was abit star-struck when I saw him, he's abit of a legend in his field! Anyway, he had a look at DH's notes and said that due to an op on his right side he had about 5yrs ago he may not be able to re-attach both sides. He said he wouldnt know until he was down there, but he will do it if he can.

We didnt see anybody after the op who knew the outcome, so I still dont know now, whether it was one side or both that have been re-attached. I shall remain hopeful anyway! :happydance:

Our overall experience with the Hospital was great. Staff were really friendly and loved the fact that it was my DH's Birthday too. They let me put banners and balloons all up in his room whilst he was in surgery so that was good too. I shall be leaving soon to pick him up and hopefully will know either way.

*I can't thank my DH enough for what he has done. I love him so much!  Yesterday marked the first day of the rest of our lives and I can't wait for us to start living it!! People talk about living the dream...... That is exactly what we are doing!! *


----------



## CharlieB32

Wow so your hubby's first one was quick too then! I've spoken to about 5 surgeons and some researchers (I'm a sport scientist so it's in my nature to delve haha) and they all said op should take a minimum of 2-2.5hrs. I thought he was a nice man, and is obviously successful in some cases but I can't help thinking because he gave us odds of 98% he didn't delve deep enough and just reattached the tubes.. However, I can't complain about the care we received its just that I've since spoken to 5 other couples and we all got a zero SA and we all got exactly the same letter sent to us confirming what possibly went wrong.

He worked for you though so I'm sure he will be doing his best for success again..

We are using Mr Swinn at Spire Gatwick, it's a 30min journey for us and he has an impressive résumé also..

We had to go with August as hubby has two weeks off work as the rest of the crew are filming in America so it's the only time he has off.. We got the finance approved today though so just got to pay the rest off Dr Harriss's before the new repayments start... Skint for the next month!!

I really hope we both get success this time.. We are scoping as soon as he's able to produce! We know what zero looks like so will be interesting to see what might be there this time...


----------



## live_in_hope

wow that is interesting...I honestly had no reason to doubt anything that he did.... This time round Ive realised how niave we both were going into it the first time.... We just sailed through it all despite the odds stacked against us....obviously a dream come true but this time....its a million times different.... We have been ttc for what seems a lifetime now so we are going into it differently....our sex life has been affected loads by all the unsuccessful ttc and I also had a loss so getting pregnant is one thing, but staying pregnant is our other concern....although we have no reason to believe there is a problem, just one of those things :-( and we have a nearly 4 year old....but we are optimistic, we have to remain that otherowse I will lose my mind- :wacko:
I have never scoped before so I am intrigued...cant wait...:thumbup:
Ooh filming? What does hubby do? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, My local London's Women's Clinic has a special offer on a single cycle of icsi/ivf. Ill try to post the link:

https://www.londonwomensclinic.com/north-east

Its about £3,500 but i think you need to add pre treatment assessment costs on top of that x

I'm just back from an amazing holiday, swimming with dolphins was an experience ill never forget.
It was nice to have a break before starting our ivf next Saturday xx


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, how's it going? What exactly are you doing right now for your IVF cycle?

I'm actually triggering tonight and egg retrieval July 30th, I've got 11 follicles right now, we'll see what we get for eggs in two days!


----------



## rachy28

Hi rdleela, thats great news, fingers crossed for 11 mature eggs from those follies & hopefully 11 beautiful embabies :thumbup:

I start down regulation injections on Saturday which is my cd21, im a little apprehensive if im honest but im sure ill cope with self injecting and side effects. Ive heard buserelin can cause horrible headaches :wacko:
Anyway, i dont start stimming until the 5th of September with ec week beginning 14th of September. Still a bit of a wait but officially starting very soon! Im hoping, if we have any normals, that we can plan FET for late October & hopefully do it on a natural cycle xx


----------



## rdleela

Thank-you!

You'll do fine with the injections, I'm sure! The first one for me is the worst, it's this mind-f*ck I play with myself, but it really DOES NOT hurt, you will rock it out, I'm sure! Let us know how those first injections go! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Rdleela! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs for your retrieval! :dust::dust:

Good luck with your IVF cycle rachy! :dust::dust: I hope you get lots of healthy eggs and embryos to freeze for your FET cycle! :dust::dust:

I am an old member of this thread! I haven't been on here in a while but I am planning on doing a FET cycle around October/November time frame also Rachy! Wish me luck! :dust::dust: I have a consultation with a new fertility clinic at the end of this month and I am planning to have my 3 frosties transfered there for a FET cycle if I like the DR and office. My old clinic is 6 hours away and is too much of a hike with twins in tow to go to for a FET cycle. This new clinic is closer to home so fingers crossed that I like it.


----------



## rachy28

Thank you rdleela, best of luck for your retrieval tomorrow :happydance:

Wannabeprego, welcome back! I actually followed your story when i found this thread almost 3 years ago! Our vr was technically a success but dh ended up with severe antisperm antibodies :( So good to be transferring with someone ;) 
I had 13 follicles at my last baseline ultrasound so im hoping to retrieve at least 12 eggs, get 5-6 to blastocyst for testing & freezing. Our odds at passing on my condition is 50/50 so im really praying to have at least 2 normal frosties. 
Your transferring all 3! Wow, imagine that they all take :wacko:
My brother has 5 children and i did ask him once how he coped, he said its no different to having 2 &#128521; Good luck with the new clinic & FET :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

RACHY OMG I'm going to phone them today and see how long that offer will run for because with the sale of our car....we could actually afford that... It could be the difference in now or waiting 2 or 3 or even 4 years. However we can't sell the car for around another three months when DH gets the company car sorted. Thanks so much for thinking of me I'm going to look into it today!!

Liv it's not far from your vr redo now!

Rachy how was the holiday? Are you starting the injections now?

So much good luck to all of you starting treatment and for DH's op livinhope! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Your welcome elmo &#128521;
As far as im aware, this offer has been going for quite a while now and it doesn't seem to be ending anytime soon.
Our holiday was probably one of our best, ive been to Marmaris 10 times but only just discovered the dolphins! Im going back in 2017 after ivf & hopefully baby to do it again &#128518; xx
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1437937820708.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









FB_IMG_1437937808878.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rachy28

I start injections on Saturday elmo, all my meds are here, ready & waiting now :happydance: 
Im still a little nervous about self injecting but i guess anyone would feel like that xx
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1438261249888.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Eeek you must be so excited and nervous!!!
Wow swimming with dolphins, I have always wanted to do that!

Ahhh is this the deal that is only if you are egg sharing....I have just registered that it might be and I had decided that was something that I wasn't sure I could do &#128533;

I rang today but the lady who knows the ins and outs of the costs etc is back in tomorrow xx


----------



## rachy28

No hun, its a special offer for a single cycle including meds and blastocyst transfer. If you look at the link i posted, you'll be able to see it down the page. I don't know if the other LWC's are doing the same offer, but Darlington clinic definitely are x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Darlington is actually perfect Because it's the nearest clinic with good success rates to us, we live in West Yorkshire so it's an hour and a half away but my mum lives in Darlington. I'm trying not to get over excited but I have to say this is the most hope we have had in ages and I have everything crossed that this could be our chance! I had a really good look at the link you posted it just threw me when you said that the offer had been on for quite a while as they weren't offering it the last time I looked into it and that's why egg sharing would have been our only option, but thinking about it that was months ago now so maybe I just missed it. X


----------



## rachy28

I live about a 10 minute drive from Darlington, if i had to go private then thats where I would have my treatment &#128521;
I dont think you've missed out at all, as long as the offer is still advertised the offer still stands. Ive heard good things about the Darlington clinic &#128077;x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi Rachy can you help me out please, they got back to me and here is part of the email, I just want to check with someone who knows what they are reading that there are not any other hidden costs not listed - 



**SPECIAL OFFER REDUCED PRICE**



A typical full IVF/ICSI treatment cycle costs the following:



New Patient Consultation: £150.00 (Payable at the time of booking the appointment)

Semen Analysis: FREE

Pre Treatment Blood Tests (Female): £335.00

Pre-Treatment Blood Tests (Male): £110.00

In Treatment Blood Tests (Female): £105.00

Medication: £800.00 *

IVF Treatment Cycle: £2,650.00

ICSI: Included in IVF package price

Blastocyst Embryo Transfer: Included in IVF package price

Anaesthetist Fee: £400.00

HFEA Fee: £75.00

Embryo Freezing (If applicable): £350.00 (Refunded if there are no suitable embryos for freezing) Includes 5 years frozen embryo storage.

Total: £4,975.00



(£2,650.00 + £800.00 = £3,450.00).



The above costs do not include any other treatments, any other in treatment blood screening, extra mediation in addition to the package price, or pregnancy medication. Pregnancy medication will need to be taken until 12 weeks of pregnancy. The cost varies depending on the treatment protocol.



* If you require any extra medication in addition to what is included in the package price, then this will be an extra cost.



The above quoted costs are for one full IVF/ICSI treatment cycle.

Is she saying that it's normally £4975 but the special offer is £3540? 

The great news is the offer is running into next year &#128522;


----------



## rachy28

No, that £4975 is the special offer including pre treatment testing, hfea fee, anaesthetic fee and freezing if wanted. So for the £3450 your getting ivf/icsi, cycle medication & blastocyst transfer. To be honest, you can get the pre treatment tests done at your gp. I would get those done yourself and pass on your results. Also, you need to decide whether you want to freeze just incase the transfer fails. Subsequent transfers cost around 1000 x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So if we had tests done through GP and didn't want freezing, would it be £3540? 
Is the freezing on top of the 4975 or included and that's why the figure is quite a bit more? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Don't know why they pride themselves on being so "transparent" with costs when in reality that isn't strictly true!
Or maybe I'm just a bit thick lol could be that x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jut don't really understand where the £3540 figure even comes into it? X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry for so many posts...

So from my reckoning your talking £4530 if you have the pre treatment blood tests through the GP is that right? X


----------



## rachy28

Yea thats what I got it at, you can get that down to £4180 without freezing if you choose not to. Bear in mind, if you were to pay the full amount including the pre treatment tests, your still saving just short of £2000. Also, the freezing includes up to 5 years storage so if you decide further down the road to have another, then you'll already have embryos to transfer costing you less :thumbup: Have you asked about payment plans. The clinic is actually in a BMI hospital so maybe they offer some sort of finance? xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I haven't asked about payment plans we already have a bmi card from the vasectomy reversal but we have since gone into a debt management plan to pay off our debts so using credit is not an a option, hence me thinking that we wouldn't be able to pay for IVF for 4 years when our debts are paid off. 

Haven't felt so excited and hopeful in quite some time, I'm going to book consultation for the end of this month with a view to starting treatment in January. Do you think they will be ok with that and the gap isn't too long? I just don't want to wait until January to have the consultation and find that he tells us we have more problems than we had realised etc xx


----------



## rachy28

Id go ahead and book, as long as the offer is still running in January then there's no reason to delay your first consult. At least you'll be going ahead in the knowledge that you've learned as much as possible about the process. Be sure to write questions down and ask as many as you want :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I will and Thank you rachy, this is why I love having this support, if you hadn't brought it to my attention I would still be thinking that it was out of the question! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

The consultation is booked for the 27th August &#128525;

Unfortunately they won't let you have any of the blood tests via the GP so it's save save save! X


----------



## rachy28

Perhaps you can get the tests done sooner rather than later, like a few weeks after the consultation? It would break it away from the cost for the procedure. Im all excited for you! Fingers crossed you can do this! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well I was thinking that, I mean we have now paid for the consultation, so if I put a few hundred away this month, the date of the consultation is also pay day so we potentially could pay and have those blood tests done that day (it does mention in the letter that came today that any blood tests requested that day would be payable on the day, and it would be good to have shaved away a chunk of the over all cost. Only thing I was wondering was wether it would be too soon in advance to have the blood tests if we don't plan to start until January? would those tests need repeating closer to the time or does it not matter? does it not work like that? 

what stage are you at now with your medication? x


----------



## rachy28

No it doesn't matter, the last day 2 bloods i had done was may 2014, the only things I needed repeated after 12 months was the hiv blood test, high vaginal swabs and endocervical swab for chlamydia tests. Dh had to repeat his urine chlamydia test too. Your smear should also be up to date. 
It would definitely be a good idea to get those done asap, like you said, it'll cut the cost down considerably later on.

I start down regulation injections tonight &#128515; Getting a little excited to start now x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow!! How long will you do that for then and what happens after that? What's the time period like I.e around what time would you be expecting them to transfer the embryos to you? How many rounds will they let you have? xx


----------



## rachy28

I can have 3 rounds of ivf but as many frozen embryo transfers as i need until ive used up all embryos. 
I start buserelin tonight, and continue at 50units until September 5th, then reduce the buserelin but add in the stims until egg collection around 14-16th to September. Quite a while but hopefully worth it in the end :) 
Transfer will be around October/November x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

oh really? So they have the eggs for quite a bit longer than I expected! For some reason I thought they would retrieve the eggs and then have the embryos for a couple of days! Just think after all this time you could be pregnant by Xmas! xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

evening all! :wave: ooh ive missed so much! Ive been away for the week, wemt down to devon, it was lovely! Xxx

Rachy you looked like you had an amazing holiday! You lucky lucky girl swimming with dolphins! Ive always wanted to do it! Xxx how exciting that youve already booked again for 2017!!!!

How did you get on today? (Was it today?)

Elmo, i hope that that price is doable for you so we can all be on this together! :dance: with wannabe too :thumbup: wow if all 3 took! Twins and possiblitiy of twins again or triplets!! Wowzers! Lol xx

Im currently 11dpo (another good lp for me) and we bd around ov so im silly to even think it with hubbys zero but with my boobs throbbing and me not feeling at all af-y or pmt-y as i normally do during the 2 days leading up to af i cant help but hanging on to that 0.0000001% chance that one got through lol.....torture! :dohh: lol...

Hope you're all having a nice weekend all of you, im still unpacking, sorting/tidying etc and uploading pics lol xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, im doing a freeze all cycle so they can biopsy the embryos, it'll take 2 weeks for the results so its my only option. 
LWC will give you a fresh transfer on either day 3 or day 5 after egg collection. If your doing the long protocol with a fresh transfer, your cycle should be approximately 4 weeks from start to transfer :thumbup:

Hi Vickie, hope you had a fab time in Devon! Turkey was amazing, loved every minute of it.
I had my first injection at 7pm, I didn't even feel it and ive managed to avoid bruising, pretty good for my first ever!
You never know hun, you know yourself it only takes 1! xx


----------



## wannabeprego

rachy28 said:


> Thank you rdleela, best of luck for your retrieval tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> Wannabeprego, welcome back! I actually followed your story when i found this thread almost 3 years ago! Our vr was technically a success but dh ended up with severe antisperm antibodies :( So good to be transferring with someone ;)
> I had 13 follicles at my last baseline ultrasound so im hoping to retrieve at least 12 eggs, get 5-6 to blastocyst for testing & freezing. Our odds at passing on my condition is 50/50 so im really praying to have at least 2 normal frosties.
> Your transferring all 3! Wow, imagine that they all take :wacko:
> My brother has 5 children and i did ask him once how he coped, he said its no different to having 2 &#128521; Good luck with the new clinic & FET :thumbup: xx

Thanks for the good luck wishes hun! :hugs: I have 3 frosties but I am debating on putting back either 1 or 2 of them for my FET cycle in the Fall. So any ones that i don't use are going to stay frozen! I put back 3 embryos on my first fresh IVF cycle and ended up with my twins.


----------



## live_in_hope

Wow rachy thats good going, glad it went well xxx

Wannabe ooh decisions decisions, what do you think you'll do? What does hubby think? Xx

12 dpo today and no af yet (did a cheeky ic.....bfn obviously) lol...I suspect she will be gere at some point today xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wannabe - imagine having two sets of twins how amazing would that be! Are they boys or girls? one of each? 

Liv - there's nothing wrong with holding onto that shred of hope! Stranger things have happened! 

Rachy - I'm glad your first injection went so well! 

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks elmo! Well af didnt come like she normally does in the morning but i started spotting at about 4....now its gone past 6pm and im still not in full flow, ive secured a 12 day lp! :thumbup: xx


----------



## TTCMrsT

Hi ladies, can I join in? It has been almost 15mths since my husband had his VR after 8 years and we are still here trying. He has tests in 8 weeks to see what is going on.


----------



## rachy28

Whoop whoop for your super normal LP Vickie :happydance:

Wannabeprego, im sure whatever you decide will result in a beautiful bambino &#128521;

Thanks elmo, tonight's injection wasn't too bad either, lets hope they're all as easy!

TTC, good luck with the tests hun. Hopefully it'll happen soon for you :thumbup: xx


----------



## TTCMrsT

Thank you rachy28, can only hope. Unfortunately they won't teat me until my BMI is 'healthy' pretty annoying but at least one half of us is being tested! 
We have been taking pregnacare but considering getting a few separate vitamins for him but unsure if it will help more than an all in one as such. 
I have also started charting for the first time this month.


----------



## rachy28

Ah yes i know all too well how finicky the nhs are regarding bmi. When we first asked for our referal to a geneticist to start the ball rolling on pgd, we were told my bmi had to be more than 19 but less than 30. Im 5'7" and only weighed 7st12lbs, my bmi was only 17.2!
I did manage to gain enough weight to fit the criteria and i now weigh in at 9st putting my bmi at 19.7. I feel much better after gaining though &#128521;
We've tried multivitamins and separate vitamins, for us the multivitamins did nothing to improve his sample whereas the latter did &#128077; 
I think they work differently for everyone.
What treatment are you looking into? xx


----------



## rdleela

I hope everyone is managing well, I just popped on quick to say that our IVF was a huge fail :cry:

It was basically a repeat of my very first cycle two years ago. I had 11 follicles growing, but again, only got 4 eggs, and only two were mature. They ICSI'd the two mature ones but they never fertilized, so no embryos at all this time, no transfer.

I will hopefully meet with my RE soon to discuss next steps, but I've been reading up a lot on Empty Follicle Syndrome, as it's what has happened to me twice now. I think I need a completely different protocol, and I've read success stories after a change up in protocol. I might also not metabolize the HCG trigger shot properly.

Anyways, I'm hopeful we can do another fresh cycle ASAP. I'll keep you girls posted. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## rachy28

Oh no! Im so sorry, how stressful!
Maybe the long lupron protocol might serve better? 
Can you jump right back in with your next expected bleed?
:hugs: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So sorry it hasn't worked rdleela, you must be feeling crushed. Like rachy said are you able to start meds again after you next expected period? Big hugs xxx

Liv I'm sorry Af shows chick, only next month now before the redo! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh rdleela! Im so sorry :nope: i hope you get some answers soon, is it quite common for it to happen? Meeping everything crossed for you xxx

Hey ttc welcome to the group! Has hubby had a sperm analysis test yet? You can get them from the doctors for free. Did you have a 3month post op test after the vr? Hope you get your answers! Good luck with charting, the first few months are tricky but its a case of once you know how...its very addictive though- :haha: lolxx


----------



## rdleela

Hi, girls, thanks...

I think I have to wait one cycle to start a new one, so I'm thinking Sept/Oct, and yes, I'm thinking the long Lupron cycle would be better, and I'm thinking potentially switching up the HCG or doubling the dose. What's happened to me with so many "empty" follicles is pretty rare, from what I've been reading. I won't meet with my RE for probably two weeks yet, so more waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You certainly learn what patience is when trying to conceive don't you! Stay strong rdleela, hope it doesn't drag too terrible for you xx

I was a bit disappointed to see that the clinic we have chosen for IVF has a 35% ** 45% (not sure what the asterisks meant) success rate when the women are under 35 years of age and using their own eggs. 

I thought wow that doesn't make you feel as though you have a great chance. So I just wondered what is considered an excellent succes rate for a clinic? Is this percentage the norm? X


----------



## rachy28

Yes thats normal statistics for most clinics hun, bare in mind, that with a healthy couple, their chance of pregnancy each month is only 20% x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah I see so really then...even compared to a healthy couple you are raising your chances by 15 to 20 percent when you have IVF? Thanks for clearly that up its less worrying x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yet another question for you rachy!

I was just reading in the paperwork they sent us, that IUI washed away most of the antibodies, if that's the case couldn't we do IUI? Why does it need to be icsi? X


----------



## rachy28

In theory yes its possible,ive researched this myself and there doesn't seem to be great success with higher titers of AsAb's. Again, if you have fewer than 40% sperm bound antibodies then it may well work. Also you need a good amount of Normal, motile sperm post wash for iui to be successful without an antibody issue x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yea and I seem to think his morphology was no longer that cracking at the last SA, just read as well in the paper work that the success rate rises to 70% with icsi and that you generally need three rounds of iui to be successful so I definitely think icsi is the way to go! This appointment can't come soon enough. 

Say if things had completely deteriorated and he now has zero sperm from scarring, do you know how much more sperm extraction costs? I haven't a clue. Just trying to prepar myself for all eventualities! x


----------



## rachy28

I think its around £1500 for a surgical sperm extraction but please dont worry so much, your dh had a fairly good count so as long as he's regularly ejaculating, it'll be fine &#128077;
I actually asked my ivf nurse that same question just last week as its been over a year since dh's last sa. After speaking to the embryologist, she said they expect little change and are not concerned about obtaining a zero count on the day of egg collection x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well that's a huge relief so thank you, it had been worrying me to be honest. I would say at this point he is probably "clearing the pipes" one way or another twice a week minimum, do you think that's regular enough? x


----------



## rachy28

Yea, twice weekly should be fine &#128521; x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave:
Rachy you really are a guru in all things related, so glad you're here with us....but at the same time I wish that none of us were here....well in the ttc forums anyway...if only hey! I know very little about all of this but when i very briefly looked into it all, we would need sperm extraction and Im sure if i remember correctly it was about £1500.... Xx


----------



## rachy28

Awww thank you Vickie. To be fair, if it wasn't for you starting this thread originally, I wouldn't have had anyone to turn to for help when we first decided on a vr, so thank you! :hugs:

A little update from me: day 4 of Buserelin injections & no major side effects :happydance: I am having sleep disturbances which obviously makes me feel a little tired during the day. Im starting to feel really crampy, almost painfully so :( I am due af in a few days and judging by the pain (mixed with the injections) its going to be a pretty awful one! 

How are you feeling rdleela? 

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww im just so pleased it was able to help. When i joined back in 2010 there was nothing central for people ttc after vr so I figured Id start somewhere for us all to share everything vr and ttc :hugs:

I really hoe af isnt too bad for you, theres nothing worse than a painful period...its painful enough that we arent preg each month without the pyhsical pain she makes us endure grrrrr.
Im having acupuncture again on friday, first one in a while, this year infact! So looking forward to that, started slimming world monday too, got a stone id like to shift, just for me really, but im feeling good so alls good really! Looks like we all have a busy/exciting sept/oct.....can we fastforward to xmas?? Lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah yes please on fast forwarding to Xmas!!!!

I agree rachy is my "go to girl" on all things antibodies and fertility treatments lol would be so confused without your help rachy and thank god for you starting this thread liv! So glad I didn't leave it all behind me a couple of months ago when I thought all hope was lost. 

X


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> Wow rachy thats good going, glad it went well xxx
> 
> Wannabe ooh decisions decisions, what do you think you'll do? What does hubby think? Xx
> 
> 12 dpo today and no af yet (did a cheeky ic.....bfn obviously) lol...I suspect she will be gere at some point today xxx

DH has promised to be supportive either way I go! I am leaning towards putting back 2 though just because than we will have a better chance of success and the process is so expensive. We are paying for it all ourselves! I also am wondering what the DR will say about the quality of the embryos so that is a factor that I can't know just yet. On one hand one baby would be an easier pregnancy and twins are risky for me since mine came early as preemies and had lengthy NICU stays. Luckily I still have more time to decide. :wacko:



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Wannabe - imagine having two sets of twins how amazing would that be! Are they boys or girls? one of each?
> 
> Liv - there's nothing wrong with holding onto that shred of hope! Stranger things have happened!
> 
> Rachy - I'm glad your first injection went so well!
> 
> xx

My twins are 2 and I have a boy and a girl! :winkwink: I think it would be fun to have another set of twins! However I know how much work they are and I would probably be pretty exhausted! :wacko: I also am at risk of pre term labor and my twins came early at 28 weeks so they had lengthy NICU stays, so that was tough! They are both healthy now even though they are developmentally delayed! :thumbup:



TTCMrsT said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? It has been almost 15mths since my husband had his VR after 8 years and we are still here trying. He has tests in 8 weeks to see what is going on.

Welcome to the group and good luck baby dust to you with TTC! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@rdleela, big hugs to you hun! :hugs: I am sorry that your last cycle didn't work out! I am sending you lots of good luck and I have my fingers crossed that your next cycle will be a success! :dust::dust:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Of course yea, I wasn't thinking about the possibilities of twins being born early! When you have experienced it all first time it makes it a harder decision I imagine. X


----------



## rachy28

I appreciate your appreciation Elmo :thumbup: 

Wannabeprego, i understand why your decision is a little difficult. You already know the problems associated with multiple pregnancies but want to maximise your chance of achieving pregnancy with a transfer. Transferring 2 only increases the chance of pregnancy by 8% but it increases the chance of multiple pregnancy 40%. I think 8% is huge so if I could, I would put 2 back. 

I *should* be having my down reg bleed but af seems to have gone awol. I had the worst experience with my injection yesterday, the damn thing wouldn't go in so i had to get another syringe with a new batch of buserelin to try again. Thankfully the second injection was much easier but ive an unsightly bruise from the first attempt. Im already getting pretty fed up of it but just have to keep telling myself why we're doing it.

Hope you ladies had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## live_in_hope

morning ladies :wave: 
Oh no rachy! Sorry to hear you had a bad time with your injection yesterday! Yep keep telling yourself why you're doing it! :thumbup: 
I cant believe its sept next month! :shock: think it was this time 5 years ago that i joined BnB! I was pre vr getting in loads of tips and ttc help with charting etc....i was only going to temp for afew months to check that my body was working as it should be....
God i just want to fast forward now xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Do we get the option to put two back in the UK? The paper work from the clinic kind of leads me to believe not? I think knowing this is our only shot I would want to put two back but don't think we will get given that option? X


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi ladies,

hope you dont mind me joining in again! Was here just over a year ago when DH had his reversal. (Apr 2013) It was successful and we started TTC, we got married in Sept 2014 and then DH's dad was unwell so we kind of stopped trying. Fast forward to now and still no sign of BFP. We are now giving it 3 months of proper charting and trying then making an appointment for IVF consultation if we have no luck! I am so scared of spending so much money on IVF and being no further forward, but I dont think either of us would be happy if we didnt at least try! 

I had an internal ultrasound and AMH test before his reversal and all was good, they suggested I may require short protocol if we went on to IVF because of those results although I am not that sure what that entails. I have a science background and even with that I struggle to understand some of the info they give you!


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, if you're over 35 the choice to put 2 back is optional, under 35 they suggest 1. Paying privately i think the decision is yours regardless of age but you need to be mindful of the complications associated with multiple pregnancies.

Hey Sol, sorry your having a hard time of it. Dh had his vr in april 2013 & we haven't been lucky enough to get our rainbow baby.
Im currently doing the long protocol because ive a very regular cycle and an average follicle count & blood results for my age. The long protocol involves down regulation which switches everything off before stimulating the ovaries. Its kind of a menopause. With the short protocol, you dont down reg so you would start stimming on day 2 of your natural cycle. The short protocol tends to be used for those who have a high number of follicles where ohss is a concern, particularly women with pcos. Im not so clued up on the short protocol but i know rdleela has just done it so maybe she can shed some light for you. Xx


----------



## Sol-fee

Thank Rachy,

I believe I did have a large number of follicles and my AMH was high but they said my ovaries didnt look cystic and I have no other signs of PCOS apparently. They did say there was a risk of overstimulation though. If we get nowhere over the next few months we will just need to go and see, and no doubt run all the tests again!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Having a reeeeal bad day today. It's so selfish of me but one of my good friends who I have been talking to a lot about our ttc struggles messaged me this morning and told me out of the blue that she is there months pregnant with her fifth baby. They weren't trying and I had no idea she was pregnant. I couldn't have guessed just how hard it was going to hit me, I almost immediately started sobbing and haven't been able to stop all day. Then had a huge row with DH because of him not being of any comfort and not being supportive and me basically resenting him for having the vasectomy. I know a lot of it is because I am due on today or tomorrow and I'm sure I will sort myself out but boy have I felt sorry for myself today xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi elmo, hope you're feeling better today. Ive been in exactly the same situation. My sister in law decided she wanted a baby just because we were trying & she wanted a girl. She was pregnant with her 10th pregnancy after 4 months of trying (1still birth, 4 live births, 4 abortions)
Each month her af came she would cry which really pissed me off because we had been actively ttc for 18 months at that point. When she told me she was pregnant, I couldn't congratulate her, i just cried and in hysterics shouted "she doesn't deserve it, i hope its a boy and bloody ginger" Well at her 20wk scan she was told it was a girl but fast forward to the birth...yup...it was a boy, and ginger!!!! Karma, who knows, but it sure did put a smile on my face &#128518;
Tbh, it made me realise that our baby will be much more special because we're doing it for the right reasons, not just because this or that xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

oh my god rachy I couldn't help but laugh &#55357;&#56834; I hope it's a boy and bloody ginger lol!!
I know just what you mean though, this friend of mine is literally one of the nicest people you could ever meet, but it was such a shock to me because she already has 4 children and told me they weren't having anymore. I feel like a different person today, I'm over it, but wow yesterday I felt suicidal, seriously it was beyond a joke lol. Ahhhhh the joys of infertility!

Can't believe it turned out to be a boy they must have been so shocked! I shouldn't judge - but it has to make it a harder pill to swallow when she has had not one, or two or even three but FOUR abortions?? x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey sol-fee welcomeback! Im sorry things havent worked out for you so far...this really is the place to be right now as we are all ttc after vr but approaching from different angles.... My hubby is going for a vr redo next month as he has scarred over after his original vr in 2010.

Elmo ive totally been there too.... When i had my daughter, i wa sso lucky that my 2 friends were also expecting their first (my best friend due the week before) and so we had the best fun during mat leave! Never a dull moment and i made a friend at a pre natal fitness group too....fast forward and i get preg again with number 2, shortly followed by my friend...i then miscarry, then both my other friends get pregnant and when the last one announced hers i just burst into tears....i was so looking forward to sharing maternity leave with them all again with our toddlers but they did it all without me...i was so angry that my baby died and they were preg without me....sounds silly now but thats how i felt at the time.... Everybody i know even in passing who had their first when i had emily, now have 2nd or 3rd.....:cry: one day! One day! :hugs: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh liv you poor thing, that was truly horrible for you! :( 

You are going to be on fully ttc in no time and then you will have it all to look forward to and they will be secretly envious of you I'm sure :) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aw thanks elmo...its just frustrating how it comes so easy for some, like they literally dont even have to think about it, they just get pregnant which really is wonderful but then there are us who would do absolutely anything to have just one more baby....if only we were all able to have as many children as we liked.... Ideal world and all that....
Im punishing myself now and watching one born every minute! :eyeroll: lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh I have got to the point that I can't bare to watch it anymore! lol x


----------



## live_in_hope

i havent watched it for a while...... Wish i hadnt now! :dohh: x


----------



## rachy28

Ooooo I love obem! I love seeing that instant bond between mothers & their babies &#9786;

Day 14 of injections today! I think im doing rather bloody well &#128518;Af showed with a vengeance and im still quite heavy at day 5 but thats good because I know its doing its job &#128077;
I have my baseline scan in just over 2 weeks then begin stimming a few days later. I heard that keeping the uterus and ovaries warm during stims will help the eggs to grow so rather than buy heat pads, i got a cute socky doll that can be re-warmed in the microwave and used multiple times. Here he is &#128522; xx
 



Attached Files:







20150814_134457.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## live_in_hope

awwww hes so cute! And cuddly too I bet!!! Xxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Oh yeah &#128518; and he's lavender scented so he smells lush! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh lovely! Xxx sorry af was a cow this time, but like you said, at least you know things are working as they should... You have been doing great! :thumbup: does it feel like its all happeneing pretty quickly now? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Yea, it definitely feels real now, like we've got some momentum going. Ive got bruises on my belly from the few injections where i couldn't get the air bubbles out of the syringe. Ive just started on my second vial so seeing the sharps box fill up and meds dwindle is making me realise how close we are. Im still nervous about egg collection and the possibility of having no embryos to transfer but im hopeful of getting at least one normal.

How are you feeling, it must be a matter of weeks now until the vr. I have my egg collection the week before so im guessing its going to be a bit busy with updates here then xx


----------



## live_in_hope

yikes to the bruises! :shock: but a little price to pay on gthe grand scheme of things! Have you mastered the air bubbles now? :thumbup:
Yep 37 days until the op so 6 weeks monday! :shock: i ordered a microscope too.... That should come tomorrow....i just want to see for myself that its zero :blush:....
Its weird because of the 2+ years we've been ttc, ive never once had a dream about anything ttc related..... Last night i dreamt that we scoped and saw 5 spermies! 2 sets of two were joined at the tips of their tails and one was swimming happily and boldly by itself and it was like it was saying 'im here' .... Im always one for saying 'it only takes one' and last night, it felt like i saw that 'one' .... Lets hope hey!? Xxxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Are you going to scope when you get the microscope, you never know, the dream may be an omen &#128521;
Yea i think ive mastered it but the last bruise was because it was the last dose in the vial, I just couldn't shift the air so i knew i would bruise. 
Af seems to be settling down now. My skin seems to have turned into that of a teenager, ive never had so many zits! Im hoping it'll go away now that flo is buggering off and my hormones level out xx


----------



## wannabeprego

rachy28 said:


> I appreciate your appreciation Elmo :thumbup:
> 
> Wannabeprego, i understand why your decision is a little difficult. You already know the problems associated with multiple pregnancies but want to maximise your chance of achieving pregnancy with a transfer. Transferring 2 only increases the chance of pregnancy by 8% but it increases the chance of multiple pregnancy 40%. I think 8% is huge so if I could, I would put 2 back.
> 
> I *should* be having my down reg bleed but af seems to have gone awol. I had the worst experience with my injection yesterday, the damn thing wouldn't go in so i had to get another syringe with a new batch of buserelin to try again. Thankfully the second injection was much easier but ive an unsightly bruise from the first attempt. Im already getting pretty fed up of it but just have to keep telling myself why we're doing it.
> 
> Hope you ladies had a lovely weekend xx

Thanks for the feed back hun!:thumbup: Everytime I think about draining our savings account and the high cost of the FET cycle I lean towards putting back 2 embryos over just one! The thought of having to go through it all again a second time and the cost makes me feel stressed! :wacko: Especially if I know I didn't give it the best shot I could the first time and wondering the what if's if we went all out the first time, if it would of been positive or not! :dohh:

Sorry that you are having a hard time with the injections! I still remember what it was like when I went though my IVF cycle! I am a big baby when it comes to needles so I had to have my sister and my DH do all of my injections for my cycle! I had some wicked bruising from one of the injections in my belly and I remember one of the medications burned like hell when it went in! It is exhausting and hard on your body but of course totally worth it in the end! :thumbup: Infertility sucks though and I still wish I could just miss a birth control pill like some of these fertile myrtles and get knocked up all easy! LOL! :growlmad: 

Good luck and baby dust to you with your IVF cycle! I hope that you get lots of healthy eggs! :dust::dust:



Sol-fee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you dont mind me joining in again! Was here just over a year ago when DH had his reversal. (Apr 2013) It was successful and we started TTC, we got married in Sept 2014 and then DH's dad was unwell so we kind of stopped trying. Fast forward to now and still no sign of BFP. We are now giving it 3 months of proper charting and trying then making an appointment for IVF consultation if we have no luck! I am so scared of spending so much money on IVF and being no further forward, but I dont think either of us would be happy if we didnt at least try!
> 
> I had an internal ultrasound and AMH test before his reversal and all was good, they suggested I may require short protocol if we went on to IVF because of those results although I am not that sure what that entails. I have a science background and even with that I struggle to understand some of the info they give you!

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck with TTC! :dust::dust: Fingers crossed you get your BFP and won't have to do IVF! Either way you will find greast support from these lovely ladies on this thread! :winkwink: Good luck with your IVF cycle if you end up going that route! :dust::dust:



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Having a reeeeal bad day today. It's so selfish of me but one of my good friends who I have been talking to a lot about our ttc struggles messaged me this morning and told me out of the blue that she is there months pregnant with her fifth baby. They weren't trying and I had no idea she was pregnant. I couldn't have guessed just how hard it was going to hit me, I almost immediately started sobbing and haven't been able to stop all day. Then had a huge row with DH because of him not being of any comfort and not being supportive and me basically resenting him for having the vasectomy. I know a lot of it is because I am due on today or tomorrow and I'm sure I will sort myself out but boy have I felt sorry for myself today xx

Big hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs: Infertility really isn't fair! I still haven't forgot the pain of LTTC and one moment that sticks in my mind is when my Mom and I were at some gardens walking around and everywhere there were baby strollers and pregnant ladies. I literally started crying well we were there, telling my Mom how desperate I was to have a baby! I was so depressed and sad! The one thing that I can say is that I will never take my twins for granted because of what I had to go through to have them!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave: how you all doing? Xxx glad things have calmed down rachy! :dohh: for all the zits! Hormones ay?! Lol
I got my scope, and scoped....nothing...or im just not very savvy with the zooming etc but i was at it for ages and didnt see a thing. Oh well...never mind...i didnt expect to see any anyway. It was more for after the vr to see if theres anythign before we have our 3m sa. :thumbup: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> hey all! :wave: how you all doing? Xxx glad things have calmed down rachy! :dohh: for all the zits! Hormones ay?! Lol
> I got my scope, and scoped....nothing...or im just not very savvy with the zooming etc but i was at it for ages and didnt see a thing. Oh well...never mind...i didnt expect to see any anyway. It was more for after the vr to see if theres anythign before we have our 3m sa. :thumbup: xx

Hi hun, I am doing good. DH, the twins and I just had vacation last week. We took the twins to an amusement park, Children's museum and a water park! The twins really had fun I think! I think my daughter's favorite was the museum and my son's was the water park! Today DH is back to work though and our vacation is coming to an end! :nope: I just posted a few photos of the twins at the water park in my journal if you want to peek. The link to my journal is in my siggy. I also had to move up my fertility consult for my FET to next monday since DH was on vacation last week, he couldn't take off more time .

I am sorry you didn't see any :spermy: under the microscope! :hugs: The redo of the reveral will be here B4 you know it and I have everything crossed and I am sending you good luck that your DH ends up with lots of :spermy: this time! :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: aww sounds like you had a great time! I saw the pics on fb! They really did look like they had so much fun! Xxx

Thanks hun, I just want it to come round now amd get ttc back on track! Im due to ov end of this week I think then that will be my last ovulation as the next one will be post vr! :thumbup: but literally the week of the vr so no shot until oct :dohh: xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hey Vic, I feel your pain, the amount of time we've sat at that bloody microscope is unreal, but supposedly it will be really obvious if there is something there... Hubby has his redo sat then I'm ovulating in the post VR period grrrr! Then next ov he's away with work although days he's going to fly back for that weekend lol if he gets a positive SA we will store some for future iui since we know ICSI is not an option....

Saturday needs to hurry up!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey everyone! Hope you are all ok!

Rachy you getting near to the time to change the medication to the stimming one yet? (I don't know all the right jargon just yet but fingers crossed I soon will lol)

Just had an amusing conversation with a foreign nurse at the clinic, I phoned to ask "how long hubby has to wait without cleaning the pipes before the SA" and she just was not getting it, she kept saying random things like "we will be able to tell you when the next appointment is after this appointment"

I was like - No - your misunderstanding me "HOW LONG DOES HE HAVE TO GO WITHOUT EJACULATING!!!!" 

Hahaha

Anyway she says 3-5 days and DH is not happy, that means we can't have sex the whole of our child free weekend and will probably miss my ovulation (although I know that doesn't make much difference I do like to think we are in with a tiny chance each month lol) 

Do you think it seems a bit excessive? Would 2 days be ok? Just think the morphology and antibodies will look even worse after 3 to 5 days as well x


----------



## rachy28

That made me giggle &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
I remember when dh had to book his sa with the fertility clinic. We arranged it so that his analysis was just before my baseline scan, at the desk dh was asking for an hour before so we ended up bickering with me shouting "it'll only take you 5 minutes" We had the waiting room in stitches &#128517;. I wouldn't worry about abstaining longer, you'll be doing icsi so the antibodies won't affect anything.

I dont start stims til the 5th of September, its coming round really quickly. Im on day 18 of Suprecur. Baseline scan in 2 weeks &#128518; Im still bloody spotting. When is your appointment at lwc?

Wannabeprego, looks like the twins really enjoyed it. Children are so much fun at that age &#128522;

Vickie, I found a fix for the zits lol, the meds have dried my already sensitive skin so ive switched cleansers and its improving already :thumbup:

Charlie, good luck with the vr redo, keeping my fingers, toes & legs firmly crossed for you &#128521; xx


----------



## live_in_hope

CharlieB32 said:


> Hey Vic, I feel your pain, the amount of time we've sat at that bloody microscope is unreal, but supposedly it will be really obvious if there is something there... Hubby has his redo sat then I'm ovulating in the post VR period grrrr! Then next ov he's away with work although days he's going to fly back for that weekend lol if he gets a positive SA we will store some for future iui since we know ICSI is not an option....
> 
> Saturday needs to hurry up!

hey charlie B!! :wave: roll on saturday! I hope it all goes ok! Keep us posted wont you! :thumbup: if i ovulate around my normal time this month then i also will be ovulating during healing time so my first shot will be end of oct :dohh: but if I ov 3/4 days later than i have been then we may be in for a september shot! The first time after the op will be him doing it himself to see how it feels and i will be there collecting it and inspecting it under the microscope (even though its very unlikely that there will be anything there that soon after the op):blush: :haha: 
Keep us posted with how it goes though! :thumbup: we may look into saving some aswell....think its £350 for 3 years i read somewhere....we'll see....:thumbup



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you are all ok!
> 
> Rachy you getting near to the time to change the medication to the stimming one yet? (I don't know all the right jargon just yet but fingers crossed I soon will lol)
> 
> Just had an amusing conversation with a foreign nurse at the clinic, I phoned to ask "how long hubby has to wait without cleaning the pipes before the SA" and she just was not getting it, she kept saying random things like "we will be able to tell you when the next appointment is after this appointment"
> 
> I was like - No - your misunderstanding me "HOW LONG DOES HE HAVE TO GO WITHOUT EJACULATING!!!!"
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> Anyway she says 3-5 days and DH is not happy, that means we can't have sex the whole of our child free weekend and will probably miss my ovulation (although I know that doesn't make much difference I do like to think we are in with a tiny chance each month lol)
> 
> Do you think it seems a bit excessive? Would 2 days be ok? Just think the morphology and antibodies will look even worse after 3 to 5 days as well x

:haha: :haha: thAt made me laugh!! I would have loved to have been in the room while that conversation was going on!! :haha: :haha:

Sean had to abstain for 3 days before his sa, they didnt advise leaving it longer, id say 2 days would be ok :thumbup: xxxx





rachy28 said:


> That made me giggle &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> I remember when dh had to book his sa with the fertility clinic. We arranged it so that his analysis was just before my baseline scan, at the desk dh was asking for an hour before so we ended up bickering with me shouting "it'll only take you 5 minutes" We had the waiting room in stitches &#128517;. I wouldn't worry about abstaining longer, you'll be doing icsi so the antibodies won't affect anything.
> 
> I dont start stims til the 5th of September, its coming round really quickly. Im on day 18 of Suprecur. Baseline scan in 2 weeks &#128518; Im still bloody spotting. When is your appointment at lwc?
> 
> Wannabeprego, looks like the twins really enjoyed it. Children are so much fun at that age &#128522;
> 
> Vickie, I found a fix for the zits lol, the meds have dried my already sensitive skin so ive switched cleansers and its improving already :thumbup:
> 
> Charlie, good luck with the vr redo, keeping my fingers, toes & legs firmly crossed for you &#128521; xx

yay glad the zits have cleared! The week before af comes i get the odd spot and my face feels all oily and yukky xxx


----------



## rdleela

Hey, ladies, been awhile since I've been here, trying to catch up!

live_in_hope, remind me when the VR re-do is? I know it's coming up quick!

Rachy, egh, the HORMONES...GAHHH

Elmo, our clinic has only ever had my DH abstain for 2 days, they say more than 2 days is actually detrimental to the sample, and from our experience I'd have to say that's true

So, I did a fresh IVF/ICSI cycle in July and it failed. We didn't even get one embryo. I had 9 good follicles, only 4 eggs, only 2 mature, and none fertilized, so we didn't even get to be PUPO for a bit. 

So that SUCKED. My doctor highly recommended that we move on to donor eggs, as this was the second cycle I've done that's ended like this. And so we've decided to buy frozen donor eggs. I'm doing a "mock" cycle right now, to confirm my lining grows well with the meds, and then I should be able to do a transfer in mid-November.

I'm excited! I feel like another fresh cycle on me would just be so much more of a gamble, and I feel like the best odds for us to get a sibling for our daughter is donor eggs. I love the fact that with donor eggs, I get to be pregnant again and carry our new child. So yah, I'm excited that we have a real shot at this!

Oh, and our baby girl turned ONE last week! Crazy!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, been awhile since I've been here, trying to catch up!
> 
> live_in_hope, remind me when the VR re-do is? I know it's coming up quick!
> 
> Rachy, egh, the HORMONES...GAHHH
> 
> Elmo, our clinic has only ever had my DH abstain for 2 days, they say more than 2 days is actually detrimental to the sample, and from our experience I'd have to say that's true
> 
> So, I did a fresh IVF/ICSI cycle in July and it failed. We didn't even get one embryo. I had 9 good follicles, only 4 eggs, only 2 mature, and none fertilized, so we didn't even get to be PUPO for a bit.
> 
> So that SUCKED. My doctor highly recommended that we move on to donor eggs, as this was the second cycle I've done that's ended like this. And so we've decided to buy frozen donor eggs. I'm doing a "mock" cycle right now, to confirm my lining grows well with the meds, and then I should be able to do a transfer in mid-November.
> 
> I'm excited! I feel like another fresh cycle on me would just be so much more of a gamble, and I feel like the best odds for us to get a sibling for our daughter is donor eggs. I love the fact that with donor eggs, I get to be pregnant again and carry our new child. So yah, I'm excited that we have a real shot at this!
> 
> Oh, and our baby girl turned ONE last week! Crazy!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

I think doner eggs are a beautiful idea! It's the perfect adoption basically but your hubby will be the bio father, you will have all that bonding with the baby, it's ideal, I hope it works!! When will you be transferring (roughly do you think?) 

Well - we had our consult today at the clinic! It wasn't what I expected at all. Firstly, he said I am super fertile, he also said that DH's analysis results where great, his count was 85 million per mil, his morphology has gone up to 6%, so both above average, motility is average and antibodies he said where "about 80%" though we I don't have the amount in writing until they sent them to us in the post. At first they said he had no antibodies!! I refused to believe it and asked him to phone the lab to double check and sure enough once they had they told him there were antibodies but not one hundred percent, maybe 80%. 

Basically he has said that although he's obviously willing to do the IVF and icsi now if we want it, as in his words "he's in this to make money!" He firmly believes that if we try for another year we will get pregnant. So....I don't know now!!


----------



## live_in_hope

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, been awhile since I've been here, trying to catch up!
> 
> live_in_hope, remind me when the VR re-do is? I know it's coming up quick!
> 
> Rachy, egh, the HORMONES...GAHHH
> 
> Elmo, our clinic has only ever had my DH abstain for 2 days, they say more than 2 days is actually detrimental to the sample, and from our experience I'd have to say that's true
> 
> So, I did a fresh IVF/ICSI cycle in July and it failed. We didn't even get one embryo. I had 9 good follicles, only 4 eggs, only 2 mature, and none fertilized, so we didn't even get to be PUPO for a bit.
> 
> So that SUCKED. My doctor highly recommended that we move on to donor eggs, as this was the second cycle I've done that's ended like this. And so we've decided to buy frozen donor eggs. I'm doing a "mock" cycle right now, to confirm my lining grows well with the meds, and then I should be able to do a transfer in mid-November.
> 
> I'm excited! I feel like another fresh cycle on me would just be so much more of a gamble, and I feel like the best odds for us to get a sibling for our daughter is donor eggs. I love the fact that with donor eggs, I get to be pregnant again and carry our new child. So yah, I'm excited that we have a real shot at this!
> 
> Oh, and our baby girl turned ONE last week! Crazy!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

hey :wave: xxxxxx

Im sorry it didnt work with your last cycle but I can really sense your excitement in using donor eggs! Thats great! :thumbup: wishing you all the best of luck! I will be keeping everything crossed! :dance: keep us all psted wont you!
Annnnnd...... How on earth is Lux 1 already!!! :shock: that is unbelievable!! I remember you having her as if it was just last week! Madness! Xxxx happy 1st birthday!! :cloud9: xxxxx

Im doing ok here, 26 days to go! :thumbup: its the 21st september and i just want to fast forward! But im back to work thursday so i know the next few weeks will go quite quickly!....heres hoping anyway! :thumbup: xxxx
We may be bump buddies by xmas! :thubmup: xx




ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I think doner eggs are a beautiful idea! It's the perfect adoption basically but your hubby will be the bio father, you will have all that bonding with the baby, it's ideal, I hope it works!! When will you be transferring (roughly do you think?)
> 
> Well - we had our consult today at the clinic! It wasn't what I expected at all. Firstly, he said I am super fertile, he also said that DH's analysis results where great, his count was 85 million per mil, his morphology has gone up to 6%, so both above average, motility is average and antibodies he said where "about 80%" though we I don't have the amount in writing until they sent them to us in the post. At first they said he had no antibodies!! I refused to believe it and asked him to phone the lab to double check and sure enough once they had they told him there were antibodies but not one hundred percent, maybe 80%.
> 
> Basically he has said that although he's obviously willing to do the IVF and icsi now if we want it, as in his words "he's in this to make money!" He firmly believes that if we try for another year we will get pregnant. So....I don't know now!!

omg! They are brilliant numbers elmo! :thumbup: what are you going to do! Bet you're heads is spinning right now! :wacko: oooh exciting though! You could carry on ttc and save, even for 6months or so? And temp etc, pull out all the stops and do every trick in the book!:dance: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I haven't got a clue about temping but I am absolutely going to pull out all the stops and get back on it like rabbits until December when we will go back to book for sometime between January and March depending obviously on how things have gone!

Part of me is dubious, but part of me is saying have some hope, he is an expert after all? Maybe we haven't tried hard enough! 

I can't believe it's only 20 odd days until hubby's redo! I'm excited for you!!! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

right! Lets do it! Im gona help you get your bfp before xmas!! Get some opks...if you dont want to temp, these are easier and less stressful. We had such poor figures and managed to conceive and i can only put it down to good timing and the only other thing i did was lay with my hips elevated (a pillow under my bum) for half hour after intercourse and we were both taking pregnacare conception vitamins....
So, where are you in your cycle now? Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, been awhile since I've been here, trying to catch up!
> 
> live_in_hope, remind me when the VR re-do is? I know it's coming up quick!
> 
> Rachy, egh, the HORMONES...GAHHH
> 
> Elmo, our clinic has only ever had my DH abstain for 2 days, they say more than 2 days is actually detrimental to the sample, and from our experience I'd have to say that's true
> 
> So, I did a fresh IVF/ICSI cycle in July and it failed. We didn't even get one embryo. I had 9 good follicles, only 4 eggs, only 2 mature, and none fertilized, so we didn't even get to be PUPO for a bit.
> 
> So that SUCKED. My doctor highly recommended that we move on to donor eggs, as this was the second cycle I've done that's ended like this. And so we've decided to buy frozen donor eggs. I'm doing a "mock" cycle right now, to confirm my lining grows well with the meds, and then I should be able to do a transfer in mid-November.
> 
> I'm excited! I feel like another fresh cycle on me would just be so much more of a gamble, and I feel like the best odds for us to get a sibling for our daughter is donor eggs. I love the fact that with donor eggs, I get to be pregnant again and carry our new child. So yah, I'm excited that we have a real shot at this!
> 
> Oh, and our baby girl turned ONE last week! Crazy!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Welcome back to the group!:flower: I am so sorry that your IVf cycle wasn't a success! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs: I am sending lots of sticky baby dust and good luck to you for your next cycle! I hope that the donor eggs work out great and you get lots of healthy embryos that result in your BFP! :dust::dust:

Happy 1st birthday to your precious baby girl! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Elmo, I am so glad that your DH's :spermy: numbers are looking so great and that you are also fertile! :thumbup: Fingers crossed and lots of good luck to you that you can get your BFP the old fashioned way! :dust::dust:

@Live, Fingers crossed that your DH's redo is a success and he gets lots of healthy :spermy:! It won't be much longer now, his surgery will be here before you know it!


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I had my consultation with the new fertility clinic for the FET cycle and I have decided that I am not going to use them for it and I am not going to transfer my 3 frosties there! There were a few reasosns why but the main reason was because the costs were getting to high for us because they wanted me to do excessive testing before the cycle and they didn't think my insurance would cover it. :wacko: Long story short I am going to do out of town monitoring and just drive up to my old clinic where I did my first IVF cycle for the transfer! :thumbup: I can do out of town monitoring at a local fertility clinic where I live now and order my meds with a RX from my clinic. I can drive directly to my clinic and it is a 4.5 hour drive. I might even be able to go by myself if DH is comfortable with watching the twins by himself and having them overnight without me. My family is about 45 minutes away from my clinic so if I have time I would go visit them. Although I might not be able to. It depends on how long I will be there for. I did a longer update in my journal. The link is in my siggy, but this is the short version of what happened after my FET consult on Monday.

Overall I am happy with this decision because I am more comfortable with my original fertility clinic and of course I had success with them so it isn't as stressful. When I left the new fertility clinic by my house this past Monday my head was literally spinning and I was very overwhelmed. I knew as I walked out that I wasn't going to use them. :wacko:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

live_in_hope said:


> right! Lets do it! Im gona help you get your bfp before xmas!! Get some opks...if you dont want to temp, these are easier and less stressful. We had such poor figures and managed to conceive and i can only put it down to good timing and the only other thing i did was lay with my hips elevated (a pillow under my bum) for half hour after intercourse and we were both taking pregnacare conception vitamins....
> So, where are you in your cycle now? Xx

Haha I have to say I love your enthusiasm &#9786;&#65039; As it happens the scan showed I was just about to ovulate so we have done it three times haha twice yesterday and once today, I'm not really concerned about using up the swimmers since I knew I definitely ovulated yesterday and his count is good! I also had my bum in the air afterwards lol and I'm going to make sure I do more of that!! Don't think I did it for long enough at all. I was using a fantastic little gadget by clearblue it was a digital ovulation test with sticks, very much like the clearblue monitor but doesn't last forever, the sticks have run out now, I would love another but Ben picked it up when he was working over night in a 24 hour tesco, for some reason it was in the bargain bin lol but they are about £50 so I'm going to try get a second hand monitor instead off eBay. I didn't have much luck with the cheapie opks at all, i like to have something I pee on first thing once a day, no messing about lol. Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance: hehe elmo! Love it! Sounds like you've had a good shot this month then already! Never used the clearlblue ones (maybe because they are that expensive!:shock:) but its always worth sticking with whatever works for you :thumbup: thankfully (for my purse) the cheapie opks work for me! Phew! :haha: im 6dpo now and my next ov will be due while hubby is recovering :dohh: god i want my first ov after the op to come....like now!!! I thought i wante dit bad last time....but my god do i want it realy bad, it literally hurts! :cry: xxx keep us posted! Xx

Hey wannabe, aw im sorry it didnt work out with the clinic, but you are right to go with your gut and if it isnt right, it isnt right! Its not like you're shopping for groceries, you are spending a lot of money on simething life changing! I will pop over and read the full version in your journal xx sorry i dont get over these days xx

Im back to work tomorrow after 6weeks off :nope: em is looking forward to seeing all her nursery friends and itl be good coz the weeks go much quicker when im at work so the op will be here in no time! :thumbup: not looking forward to setting my alarm tonight :dohh: lol

Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

live_in_hope said:


> :dance: hehe elmo! Love it! Sounds like you've had a good shot this month then already! Never used the clearlblue ones (maybe because they are that expensive!:shock:) but its always worth sticking with whatever works for you :thumbup: thankfully (for my purse) the cheapie opks work for me! Phew! :haha: im 6dpo now and my next ov will be due while hubby is recovering :dohh: god i want my first ov after the op to come....like now!!! I thought i wante dit bad last time....but my god do i want it realy bad, it literally hurts! :cry: xxx keep us posted! Xx
> 
> Hey wannabe, aw im sorry it didnt work out with the clinic, but you are right to go with your gut and if it isnt right, it isnt right! Its not like you're shopping for groceries, you are spending a lot of money on simething life changing! I will pop over and read the full version in your journal xx sorry i dont get over these days xx
> 
> Im back to work tomorrow after 6weeks off :nope: em is looking forward to seeing all her nursery friends and itl be good coz the weeks go much quicker when im at work so the op will be here in no time! :thumbup: not looking forward to setting my alarm tonight :dohh: lol
> 
> Xxx

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on that!:thumbup: Yeah you are right! It is too much money and too important to do it where I am not comfortable and happy with the RE! Thanks for popping by my journal! I responded to your post! 

Sorry you are heading back to work tomorrow! :hugs: Good luck with your first day!:flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

wannabeprego said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> :dance: hehe elmo! Love it! Sounds like you've had a good shot this month then already! Never used the clearlblue ones (maybe because they are that expensive!:shock:) but its always worth sticking with whatever works for you :thumbup: thankfully (for my purse) the cheapie opks work for me! Phew! :haha: im 6dpo now and my next ov will be due while hubby is recovering :dohh: god i want my first ov after the op to come....like now!!! I thought i wante dit bad last time....but my god do i want it realy bad, it literally hurts! :cry: xxx keep us posted! Xx
> 
> Hey wannabe, aw im sorry it didnt work out with the clinic, but you are right to go with your gut and if it isnt right, it isnt right! Its not like you're shopping for groceries, you are spending a lot of money on simething life changing! I will pop over and read the full version in your journal xx sorry i dont get over these days xx
> 
> Im back to work tomorrow after 6weeks off :nope: em is looking forward to seeing all her nursery friends and itl be good coz the weeks go much quicker when im at work so the op will be here in no time! :thumbup: not looking forward to setting my alarm tonight :dohh: lol
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on that!:thumbup: Yeah you are right! It is too much money and too important to do it where I am not comfortable and happy with the RE! Thanks for popping by my journal! I responded to your post!
> 
> Sorry you are heading back to work tomorrow! :hugs: Good luck with your first day!:flower:Click to expand...

Absolutely agree it has to be 100% where you feel in the best hands! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Does anyone know the difference between igG and igA and which is the biggest problem? x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hun, no sorry I really dont :shrug: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Shouldn't really be focusing on it anyway just SA showed figures for both so I was curious. :)


----------



## live_in_hope

have you had any luck? Google would know! :thumbup: xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi elmo, sorry for the late reply. Ive been busy & im currently on holiday. IgG tends to aggluntinate sperm, making them stick together or prevent them from swimming to the egg. IgA prevents binding and fertilisation of the egg. IgA is much more significant in affecting fertility. Our second SA returned values of 100% IgG & 72% IgA. I hope that helps x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Argh well I'm so frustrated that even a fertility expert at a privately paid for consultation can't really explain to me what's what.

He didn't really seem to believe in antibodies and told me look the only effect the antibodies can have is stopping the sperm from swimming but you don't have agglutination and motility is fine, so you don't have a fertility problem at all. 
I said to him "but I have also heard that depending on where the antibodies are, that they can stop the sperm from being able to penetrate the egg?"

He said he had never heard of that, knew nothing about it, and that I shouldn't focus on the antibodies at all, as they are just theory. To begin with he said our SA showed no antibodies at all, and I didn't believe it, I said no I bet I know what has happened, they have seen no agglutination so they haven't bothered testing for them. So he phoned the lab and asked them to look again and the person on the phone told him he did have antibodies, but not 100% around 80%.

So I checked the results when they came in the post and it says igg 80% positive, iga 5% negative. Not sure why they are presented differently but I presume this means that 95% of our sperm cannot penetrate an egg. 

How the hell does he not know about this?! 

so disappointing after he has raved about our fertility and told me that we will get pregnant naturally. &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## live_in_hope

oh god elmo, talk about messing with your head! :wacko: I have realised from experience that these 'experts' really arent what they seem.... When we were ttc, i got sent to a gp who 'specilises' in fertility....she didnt even know how an opk worked!....and she hated me telling her things....ive learnt not to bother now and if i need anything answering, to find out online....
I feel so frustrated for you that you are going back and forth all the time and not knowing what is going on... We were never told nything other than count and motility and in a way im glad....it may be different this time though...and ive got a microscope lol... I dont know what to suggest for you though, im so annoyed at how this is happening to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## rachy28

https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...their-effect-on-fertility-role-in-ivf-outcome

My fertility specialist was very honest in telling me that "while it is possible to achieve natural conception, it may take a very long time- if it happens at all" Im nhs funded so its not that he's lining his pockets from us. He did say that many specialists dont understand AsAb's and they do really only test for them if agglutination is present. But they can be present and not cause agglutination. My dh does have agglutination but also has a rapid progressive motility of 56% so not all of them are clumped together.
I would suggest continuing ttc but continue saving to proceed with icsi should you wish to take that route xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Elmo, i am sorry that your RE wasn't very knowledgeable and wasn't familiar with what you were asking!:hugs: Have you thought about looking into using another RE if you aren't happy with the one you have now? Some of these DR's aren't that great and i have experienced that first hand!:dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I had my phone Consultation last Saturday with my original RE and it went well. I told him that it was thanks to them that we had our twins and told him how they arrived early at 28 weeks, and are healthy despite developmental delays. We talked about my 3 remaining embryos and he said that they are of very high quality so based on my First IVF where we put back 3 embryos and I ended up with the twins. He recommends just putting back 1 embryo just because of what happened to me with the twins and because the embryos are of such great quality.

I think I am going to take his advice, and that was also what the other RE said as well. I woud be really scared if it was twins again due to the risk of having preemies again and my short Cervix. It would be wonderful to have a healthy full term baby and pregnanCy without the lengthy NICU stay! So I will just do the 1 embryo and if it doesn't work than I would use my 2 that are left in another FET. My fertility CliniC offers finanCing so if we needed it DH and i would take advantage of that to help out with the Costs of repeating the CyCle again. We disCussed the meds I would be on for the FET and the DR will be putting in the RX's so I Can order them soon. I didn't do birth Control for my first IVF so i won't be on that this time. I will be on lupron, ESTROGEN, PROGESTERONE SHOTS, AND THE VAGINAL INSERTS.

The only problem is that now DH wants to postpone the FET cycle! :cry: He feels like the twins are still a handful and like we need to wait until next year to do it, so the twins will be 4. I was getting really excited about doing the FET this Fall and I was psyching myself up for it now! I am having a hard time accpeting the fact that we will be waiting! I am hoping that I can get him to change his mind and let me move forward with it. I don't want to do it before he feels ready and end up with him resenting me either though! But girls, I am not getting any younger! I am turning 36 soon, and with waiting I would be 37 and pregnant and turning 38 when the next baby arrived! It freaks me out to be that close to 40! i wanted to wrap up my days of being pregnant sooner. I also don't know if I would want another baby or not after #3. I also don't know if my uterus would change and make it harder for me to get pregnant, since I have stage 2 endo and I had that polyp in my uterus, and I have fibroids! :wacko:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

live_in_hope said:


> oh god elmo, talk about messing with your head! :wacko: I have realised from experience that these 'experts' really arent what they seem.... When we were ttc, i got sent to a gp who 'specilises' in fertility....she didnt even know how an opk worked!....and she hated me telling her things....ive learnt not to bother now and if i need anything answering, to find out online....
> I feel so frustrated for you that you are going back and forth all the time and not knowing what is going on... We were never told nything other than count and motility and in a way im glad....it may be different this time though...and ive got a microscope lol... I dont know what to suggest for you though, im so annoyed at how this is happening to you :hugs: xxx

Thanks Hun, it's just very confusing I'm the sort of person who needs to know the ins and outs and all the information I can possibly obtain in order to feel at ease with things, and I just keep getting very very different opinions on this and I have been very shocked at how little the consultant actually seemed to know! I think you are right though, it might have been better in some ways had we not known about those antibodies. Sometimes I wonder. X



rachy28 said:


> https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...their-effect-on-fertility-role-in-ivf-outcome
> 
> My fertility specialist was very honest in telling me that "while it is possible to achieve natural conception, it may take a very long time- if it happens at all" Im nhs funded so its not that he's lining his pockets from us. He did say that many specialists dont understand AsAb's and they do really only test for them if agglutination is present. But they can be present and not cause agglutination. My dh does have agglutination but also has a rapid progressive motility of 56% so not all of them are clumped together.
> I would suggest continuing ttc but continue saving to proceed with icsi should you wish to take that route xx

That's exactly what we are going to do rachy. We are going to keep trying very actively until December and if nothing has happened we will go back (if we go back any later than December then we have to pay the £150 again for a repeat consultation (even though there wouldn't be a repeat SA! But I would need a repeat scan) so we will go in December and probably book for around March and if nothing has happened by then we will have saved the money and be ready to go :)



wannabeprego said:


> @Elmo, i am sorry that your RE wasn't very knowledgeable and wasn't familiar with what you were asking!:hugs: Have you thought about looking into using another RE if you aren't happy with the one you have now? Some of these DR's aren't that great and i have experienced that first hand!:dohh:

I did think - should we be seeing a different clinic with a Dr who seems to know what they are talking about, but this clinic does have good results and it's the only one with decent results that is near to us (it isn't even very near to us but my mum lives very close so me and the kids could stay there will I was having treatment) so I think really it has to be that clinic. He's obviously very good at what he does, it just alarmed me that the lab missed such a big issue all together and that the Dr himself couldn't really tell me anything about our problem!



wannabeprego said:


> AFM, I had my phone Consultation last Saturday with my original RE and it went well. I told him that it was thanks to them that we had our twins and told him how they arrived early at 28 weeks, and are healthy despite developmental delays. We talked about my 3 remaining embryos and he said that they are of very high quality so based on my First IVF where we put back 3 embryos and I ended up with the twins. He recommends just putting back 1 embryo just because of what happened to me with the twins and because the embryos are of such great quality.
> 
> I think I am going to take his advice, and that was also what the other RE said as well. I woud be really scared if it was twins again due to the risk of having preemies again and my short Cervix. It would be wonderful to have a healthy full term baby and pregnanCy without the lengthy NICU stay! So I will just do the 1 embryo and if it doesn't work than I would use my 2 that are left in another FET. My fertility CliniC offers finanCing so if we needed it DH and i would take advantage of that to help out with the Costs of repeating the CyCle again. We disCussed the meds I would be on for the FET and the DR will be putting in the RX's so I Can order them soon. I didn't do birth Control for my first IVF so i won't be on that this time. I will be on lupron, ESTROGEN, PROGESTERONE SHOTS, AND THE VAGINAL INSERTS.
> 
> The only problem is that now DH wants to postpone the FET cycle! :cry: He feels like the twins are still a handful and like we need to wait until next year to do it, so the twins will be 4. I was getting really excited about doing the FET this Fall and I was psyching myself up for it now! I am having a hard time accpeting the fact that we will be waiting! I am hoping that I can get him to change his mind and let me move forward with it. I don't want to do it before he feels ready and end up with him resenting me either though! But girls, I am not getting any younger! I am turning 36 soon, and with waiting I would be 37 and pregnant and turning 38 when the next baby arrived! It freaks me out to be that close to 40! i wanted to wrap up my days of being pregnant sooner. I also don't know if I would want another baby or not after #3. I also don't know if my uterus would change and make it harder for me to get pregnant, since I have stage 2 endo and I had that polyp in my uterus, and I have fibroids! :wacko:

Well, after reading everything you have said and after speaking with the Dr about it myself I think I have to agree, I wouldn't risk putting back more than one given your history. It would be so wonderful for you guys to experience a normal full term delivery and take that little baby straight home. Plus who knows, my Dr was telling me about one of his patients who was 35 with good eggs, she decided she wanted to put back two embryos and both split, she ended up with two sets of twins!!! Thankfully all 4 babies survived but the outcome could have been very different, so it's not just considering if you would be ok with another set of twins is it. 
Must be very frustrating with hubby wanting to hold off. I understand because since the Dr said we should be able to conceive naturally, I think hubby would like to wait longer too. Have you spoken to him about your concerns of being that bit older? In all honesty I don't think six months is going to make a difference to the twins being a great deal more manageable, there is after all the 9 months of pregnancy to account for as well. Maybe try telling him your feelings and see if he I'll agree to go ahead sooner rather than later :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oops double posted - edited x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Elmo, thanks for the advice hun! :hugs: Good luck and sticky baby dust to you for your TTC plans! I hope you get your BFP very soon and you won't need to do additional fertility testing or treatments! :dust::dust:


----------



## rdleela

Hey wannabe, I totally get the age thing, as I was already 36 this May, if I do the donor egg FET in November and it worked, baby would be here when I'm already 37. But it is what it is, I'm nervous for having a two year old and a newborn, but it is what it is! I just feel your frustration with age!

I'm doing a "mock" cycle with Lupron right now and will add in the Estrace once my period gets here. It's just to test if my body will build up a lining to a minimum of 8mm. If it does, then I get to order my donor eggs and do the real FET cycle immediately after! Lupron so far has been a walk in the park, but I only started it on the 30th ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

rdleela said:


> Hey wannabe, I totally get the age thing, as I was already 36 this May, if I do the donor egg FET in November and it worked, baby would be here when I'm already 37. But it is what it is, I'm nervous for having a two year old and a newborn, but it is what it is! I just feel your frustration with age!
> 
> I'm doing a "mock" cycle with Lupron right now and will add in the Estrace once my period gets here. It's just to test if my body will build up a lining to a minimum of 8mm. If it does, then I get to order my donor eggs and do the real FET cycle immediately after! Lupron so far has been a walk in the park, but I only started it on the 30th ;)

I am glad that I am not the only one feeling the pressure of the biological clock ticking away! :dohh: Us ladies have that pressure to get our families made before a certain age! Those lovely fertility stats haunting us for over age 35!!! Ugghhh! :wacko: LOL! Well my Mom had me at 45 so she disproves that theory! However she also was fertile myrtle and had 6 kids total including me. I wish I had inherited that trait! LOL! 

Good luck with the mock transfer! I hope your lining is nice and thick so you can move forward with your embryo transfer! :dust::dust:


----------



## rachy28

Vicki, I can't believe its just over 2 weeks until the vr! 

Elmo, im glad you've decided to continue with saving for treatment, i don't give advice to get you to spend your money but purely on experience after going through it myself, thats certainly something a fertility specialist hasn't. If it were just a matter of trying harder for longer, id have had at least 2 vr babies by now &#128559;

Wannabeprego, im so pleased your happy with your decision to stay with your previous clinic. You obviously have some very good quality embabies and i agree that transferring 1 at a time may be of greater benefit, that gives you 3 chances! 

Rdleela, things are moving fast arent they &#128521; I cant believe you could be transferring so soon, please keep us up to date!

AFM... I had my baseline scan today, everything looked really good with 7 follicles on the right ovary and 8 follicles on the left, my lining was nice and thin & im ready to start stims on Saturday! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh my daaaays Rachy that's exciting news!!!!! Just realised you posted that on the 3rd and will have started stims!! How you feeling? (I have no idea how you are supposed to feel!!) xx


----------



## rachy28

Im doing ok. Im just about to do my 3rd stim injection &#128518; I felt fine yesterday but today ive had mild backache and ovary twinges. Ive got to go back to leeds tomorrow for an emergency echocardiogram, nothings wrong, Guys just wanted a more recent echo before I have sedation at egg collection. I then have to go back to leeds on friday for a scan to count and measure my follicles. Its nerve wracking but exciting &#128521; 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How did the echocardiogram go?? It's all happening now rach I bet you can hardly believe it. 

I got AF today but it's really no surprise and I suppose I can be glad of one thing which is that I seem to have gone back to being like clockwork with a 28 day cycle. Have suddenly come down with a major major cold though, currently sat up in bed unable to breath or sleep lol. We won our school appeal for my eldest so he started in year 3 last week and Jackson started reception, he absolutely adores it which is such a massive relief because he didn't settle into nursery very well and has verbal dyspraxia and some behavioural problems so it's made me so happy to see him doing so well!!


----------



## rachy28

It went really well elmo &#128518; It showed an improvement from my last echo in 2013 with an increase in cardiac output from 50% to 60%.

Ive just done my 5th stim and im definitely feeling my ovaries swell, ive a constant dull ache like ovulation pain and its getting stronger every day. 

Sorry af got you again &#128546; get well soon. Congrats on winning the appeal &#128077;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah it didn't phase me one bit this month, I know the score now lol. 
I'm so excited for you! Will keep checking back for updates x


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave: 

Wow i can so tell im back to school.....my free time has vanished! :nope: lol....
Elmo sorry af got you and you're feeling crappy with a cold! Hope it passes quickly for you xxxxxx great news about the school appeal and your little one doing so well in fs2!! Thats what i do! Im a nursery nurse in foundation! My class were all in today together (they had been split 1/2 morning and 1/2 afternoons for the past 2 weeks, ) but today were all in together, they had swimming, then PE then lunch all for the 1st time then went home after lunch! Talk about a busy morning! Same again tomorrow (minus the swimming and pe) then all in fulltime from monday. Im knackered!! Lol xx

Rachy, great news about the increase in your cardio output! :thumbup: and yay for the ov pains, its all happening rather quickly for you now hey! Xxxx

11 days until the vr...hubby hasnt mentioned it but im quite excited....i have to be...of course itl work! :thumbup: .......:blush:


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, i used to get more disappointed about my temp dropping than actual af because that's what I expected :wacko:

Vickie, omg time is flying by! Im so excited about this & have every confidence in it working for you both again :thumbup:

Had my first stim scan this morning after 6 injections. I have 11 follicles between both ovaries all measuring around 10mm and a few smaller ones. Egg collection is expected to be weds/thurs if my ovaries play the game. My lefty was a little shy today and took some convincing to talk to the vag cam, she was so high up that we had to try some strange positions to see it but, I discovered im a natural contortionist!
Anyway, im to continue with my current dose & have another (hopefully last) scan on Monday.

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave:

Aww lol contortionist! :haha: i can just picture it now! :rofl: hehe but im so pleased its all going well so far! Its my bday weds so that sounds like a goid day for some egg collecting! :dance: xxx

Hubbys bday today! Mine weds, then ems next sun! A busy week in the Dyer household! Lov eit though! A week tomorrow until the op! :shock: this time 5 years ago he was just walking off to be operated on! Wow 5 years ago! Lol xxxx cant believe it! Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rachy, I am glad that STIMS is going good! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs and embryos! :dust::dust: Good luck! :dust:

@live, Good luk with DH's reversal! I hope he gets lots of healthy :spermy: and you get your BFP soon after! :dust::dust:

AFM, so after debating with DH and nagging at him I got him to agree to us doing the FET this Spring 2016. I am just glad that he has agreed to something 100% and he is on board so I can plan for it. He was driving me nuts with uncertainty and I was stressing feeling like I didn't know what was going on! :wacko: The only part of this is that I don't like is that the baby will be due in the middle of winter when cold and flu season is at it's peak, and when newborns get sick it always is really hard on them! I wish I could be due earlier like the Fall of 2016 but I can't get DH to agree to do it any sooner, and I don't want to put it off any longer than the Spring because time is going so fast, I am not getting any younger and I would prefer for the kids to be closer in age! So I wish we were doing it sooner, but I am okay with this plan and I will stop nagging at my poor DH now! LOL! :haha::blush: Right now 6 months seems like forever to wait to do the FET! I just hope the time goes by fast and I can keep myself busy with my other hobbies! :dohh:


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, how are you doing?

Vickie, only 3 sleeps to go :happydance: 

Wannabeprego, is spring really the earliest he'll agree to, does he not understand that we have to carry them for 9 months &#128521; My son was born in late November and within 2 days he had a horrible cold & chest infection, then he was constantly getting the winter vomiting bug. He was in and out of hospital until the weather warmed up. 

So here's today's scan update:
My follicle count is:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
15 others between 10mm & 12mm.

That's 27 in total and the 15 smallest have appeared since monday. My estrogen is quite high so they've reduced my menopur to 225iu because of an increasing risk of ohss. Ive a scan on Saturday morning, trigger that evening and egg collection on monday! Its later than originally planned but finally we're almost there &#128518; xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave:

Ooh rachy! Exciting! You have loads, what great news! :dance: so egg collection mon for you, hubbys vr for me! Gonna be a good monday! :dance:

Ooh wannabe, thats good he has finally agreed to a date....have you mentioned you didnt fancy a winter baby? Whats 3 months sooner?? :shrug: xxx

We have a full on birthday weekend with ems 4 th birthday in sunday. We are going to the sea life centre in birmingham on sat then its her actual bday on subday so will have family over throughout the day xx


----------



## live_in_hope

2 more sleeeeeps! :dance: xxxx


----------



## justmarried

Good luck tomorrow Vikki! Will be thinking of you both really hope it's a great outcome for you.xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Rachy! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs and embryos! :dust::dust:

@Live, Good luck with the VR! I hope your DH gets lots of healthy :spermy:! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, My AF was due yesterday and it hasn't come yet so I have been taking HPT's. I thought I saw something really faint this morning but it could of just been line eye. I am going to keep testing until either AF shows or I get lucky and it never does! LOL! My birthday came and went but we just hung out around the house. DH picked me up a B-day cake and some food to go. My DD stayed up really late the night b4 my b-day and wouldn't go to sleep so the next day I didn't have the energy to do any of the plans that I wanted to for my B-day but there is always next weekend! 

If I get a chance I will post my HPT pics that i took from this morning.


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks justmarried! Keep everything crossed for us!! Xxx
Thanks wannabe! Ooh exciting! Cant wait to see tonorrows hpt!! We have had an amazing day celelbrating ems birthday today, soooo tired now though and we have got nothing ready for tonorrow! Havent got to be there until 12 so will have the morning to sort things....its only about 40mins away xx

Good luck for you tomorrow too rachy!! Xxx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies &#128518;

Happy birthday Em &#127880;&#127874; & i hope its all smooth sailing tomorrow vickie :thumbup:

Good luck Wannabeprego, how fab would that be &#128521; 

Its all happening in here isnt it.

Before I have collection ill update you on my last scan results. I am already showing signs of ohss but we are pressing ahead with collection and im to be kept in hospital as a precaution for 24hrs after. I dont have pcos so we're a little confused as to why its happened especially with a baseline antral follicle count of 12.

Our last follicle count and measurements:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
15 others between 12mm&14mm.

So thats 36 in total but we suspect we'll loose a few big ones and most of the smaller follicles probably wont contain eggs or be mature.

I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## live_in_hope

todays the day!!! :dance: just about to leave! Eeeekkk ive beenn so emotional today! Nervous now!! Good luck rachy!! Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey rachy how did you get on? We are back hine now and dr harriss managed to reattach both sides. He said they were blocked and we made the right decision in having it done! :thumbup: so both very happy at the mo..here we go again! :dance: he was only in surgery for 45 mins! But apparently thats normal! :shrug: theres a more detailed post in my journal xx
:


----------



## rachy28

That's fab news! Didnt they only do one side last time?

We got 17 eggs, they'll call me tomorrow with the fertilisation report so i expect the numbers to drop away pretty quickly. Im in quite a bit of pain but sure ill be fine after a good sleep xx

Quick edit: of the 17 eggs collected, 15 were suitable for icsi & 11 fertilised normally x


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy thats brilliant!! Great news!! Well done! Hope you are feeling better today! Xxx
No they did both last time but the right side was difficult as 5yrs before the first vr, sean had an op after the right ine detatched, twisted and got infected (gross)..lso there was already scar tissue there when he did the first vr. He said this time that he would start with the left side but said afterwards that he did both and it was easier than he thought it would be. I was shocked it only took 45 mins! Imreally want to fastforward to xmas...or at least mid octwhen i next ovulate! Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rachy, that is so awesome that you got a great number of eggs and embryos! I hope they develop into high quality embryos so you have plenty for your transfer and to freeze! Good luck! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust: I hope your pain subsides and you feel better soon! :hugs:

@Live, How exciting! I hope DH's VR goes smoothly and that he has a quick, pain free recovery! I hope he gets lots of healthy :spermy: so you guys get your BFP! Good luck! :dust::dust:

Thanks for cheering me on girls! I have been so busy so that is why it took me a bit to update and by the time I was about to post a pic the :witch: got me! :cry: Sigh... I am thinking of tracking my cycles better and OV so DH & I can give ourselves a few last tries the old fashioned way B4 the FET in the Spring! It is just always so hard to find time for :sex: with the twins! DH & I are lucky if we can BD 1 to 2 times a week right now! LOL!


----------



## live_in_hope

ah no babe! Im so sorry! :nope: was gping to ask how you'd got on! Bummer! Id love it if you conceived naturally before spring! Keep everything crossed for you and dh!! :dance: xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow so much has happened!!! Rachy it sounds like so far it's going amazingly well, I'm no expert but as you would expect I have read what I can and that sounds like a very promising amount of embryos!! What's the situation today how many have we now?

Wannabe I'm so sorry af got you again Hun it's so much worse when you think you may have seen something on a test or you mistakingly spot some symptoms. 

Liv - so glad all went well with the op! It's kind of good news that he was blocked as it makes it pretty straight forward in my thinking? You conceived before, now the sperm can get through again I see no reason why you won't conceive pretty quickly again!!

So it did me good to take some time off, I came off Facebook too. I'm back on it now but being part of a reversal group on there I was thinking about it every time I looked at my phone!! 

I have been giving things a lot of thought recently and I don't know if I told you this before, but we have a lot of debt. It's all under control and we are on a management plan, as you know my plan was to sell our car when hubby gets his new company vehicle and that would pay for our treatment, well I just don't know if we aren't being really irresponsible, that money could go towards our debt, we can't even afford to take the children we have on holiday, and I have started to wonder if it wouldn't be much more sensible to put things on hold. When our debts are paid off I will only be 33 years old and I might even be younger as we might pay them off sooner the way things are going. Hubby would be even younger at 30. There is no reason that we can't come back to this dream in 5 years or less, except we would be able to comfortably pay for the treatment and live in a bigger house where the baby I'm dreaming off wouldn't be crammed in with an older brother as would be the case now. I don't know, I'm scared to tell hubby this is how I'm feeling since he is now on board, I'm scared that I might not get him back on board in the future! But my instincts are telling me to wait.....

What should I do?! Xx


----------



## rachy28

I won't get anymore updates on my embryos until monday which will be day 6. I need to get as many as poss to test for our condition as its 50/50. Ideally, 6 to test should give me at least 3 healthies &#128077; 
Ive just been put on clexane injections for ohss which im pretty fed up with because I thought we were finished with injections for a while!

I understand your dilemma and its such a hard decision but ultimately its yours. Perhaps you should talk with your dh about it so that a mutual decision can be met? xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, how are we all?

A quick update from me. We managed to get 5 blastocysts biopsied and of those 5, only 1 is free from my condition and suitable for transfer. Im a little bummed since 80% of my embryos were affected but so pleased i have that 1! 
He/she is a fully hatched blastocyst graded 6BC which im told is good quality. Now i just need the little fighter to survive the thaw in mid November and burrow nicely in my oven xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey rachy!! Awww great news! Keeping everything crossed!! Thats the one!! :thumbup: cant wait! Roll on nov!! :dance:

Elmo, How are you? Sorry i didnt reply before...did you speak to dh? It is ultimately up to you and Im sure he will understand. :hugs: we all know it wasnt an easy decision to come to but I think its a good one, getting yourself straight first and that would relieve some stress when the time is right for you guys xxxxxx


----------



## TTCMrsT

Hi ladies, I posted a while ago asking to join you but then life took over and I didn't get back on. So much so I even forgot the password! 
Anyway, the husband had is original vasectomy in May 2006 and then reversed in May 2014 we have been TTC since without success. 
But this week we had his latest SA back with excellent figures so am just hoping that we me shifting weight it will finally happen!


----------



## TTCMrsT

Hi ladies, I posted a while ago asking to join you but then life took over and I didn't get back on. So much so I even forgot the password! 
Anyway, the husband had is original vasectomy in May 2006 and then reversed in May 2014 we have been TTC since without success. 
But this week we had his latest SA back with excellent figures so am just hoping that we me shifting weight it will finally happen!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: thanks for getting back in touch! And for your update! Great to hear you have had a great sa! Eally hooe it happens soon!! 

My update is that i am currently ovulating, my first month after hubbys vr redo last month sooo watch this space! Exciting, just like ttc after the first one! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Tonight I start meds for our FET, not looking forward to more injections but im so ready to warm my snowbaby for 9 months &#9786; x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all! Sorry I have been so quiet, just taken some time to enjoy life away from all things baby! 

What's the latest on you guys? Rachy how are finding the meds?

As you have probably guessed, we made the decision not to go ahead with IVF. We decided that we are young enough to come back to this dream when we are financially more able and have the room. I'm just loving our life right now and our children and feel so relieved to finally not be consumed by my need for another child.

I won't be disappearing though, I'll be sticking with you for the journey! 

A woman on my fb group actually just conceived without treatment, two and a half years after reversal!! So anything can happen, but I'm not expecting it to and I'm at peace with it. 

Live - any updates on your first cycle? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave: how you all doing? Xxx
Elmo im pleased that you are enjoying things at the moment and feeling more relaxed with things, that will make such a difference i bet! :thumbup:
Our first cycle was a fail, but totally expected it would be. Im cd8 now, ov next weekend hopefully. Our sa is due 21st dec (same day we had it 5 years ago):thumbup: so fx for that!! I did scope at hone afew weeks ago and saw movement but obviously that doesnt really tell us much, not really so we'll see. Will try and update a bit more now.
Hows things with you rachy? How you feeling? Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi! So funny that you replied today as I was just coming on to post again. So my feelings about letting things lie lasted for about six weeks but my desire to create another baby seems to be as strong as ever so I just don't think I can mess about anymore. We have talked again and hubbies agreed to going back for an appointment next month to do our blood tests and take things to the next step! 

Look forward to hearing about the SA and that is such good news that you have seen some swimmers! :)

Rachy hope to hear an update from you soon!! xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hey ladies,

I've done the silent thing for a while too... We are now about to hit our O window #10! :-( tbf feeling pretty s*^ty, both me and hubby thought it would have happened by now, especially after what we were told were OK sa results! I went to a specialist last week as we are both impatient and seeing as where we are (expats in KSA) I just requested the consultant, told him what I wanted and voila, bloods and ultrasounds done, so far he can find no reason why I'm not falling, so he now wants to retest the hubby as its been 4 months since his last sample and 11 months since the op, fingers crossed the little guys are still there! He thinks it highly likely he has a problem as I have conceived and carried without problems previously and nothing has shown in any of the tests so far! I'm cd11 today and tom he wants to check I'm almost ready to ovulate so another yucky ultrasound. I have my fingers crossed its just a case of the consultant saying stick with it a little longer!


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, im half way through my FET cycle now.Day 14 down regulation & Waiting for af so i can have my baseline scan then start estrogen. Im very late of course, nothings gone to plan so far. I expect transfer to be pushed back a week so around December 7th-11th. 

Elmo, great news, glad you haven't thrown in the towel just yet &#128521;

Vickie, I think your destined for a Christmas or new year bfp, just make sure dh is cleaning his pipes regularly.

Pitterpatter, sometimes you need to look deeper at the sa results, were you given them? Some specialist just look at numbers, motility & morphology but problems after vr tend to lie in viscosity, agglutination and white cell count. As Elmo and I know, great numbers dont necessarily mean everything's fine. We have normal count, motility and morph but severe immunological infertility due to antisperm antibodies. Many clinics dont test for antibodies so you may need to specifically ask for the Mar test xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hi! So funny that you replied today as I was just coming on to post again. So my feelings about letting things lie lasted for about six weeks but my desire to create another baby seems to be as strong as ever so I just don't think I can mess about anymore. We have talked again and hubbies agreed to going back for an appointment next month to do our blood tests and take things to the next step!
> 
> Look forward to hearing about the SA and that is such good news that you have seen some swimmers! :)
> 
> Rachy hope to hear an update from you soon!! xx


aww elmo :hugs: I guess taking that step back has made you see things clearly and to you, its that you cant wait and you need to get things going! Thats a good thing though, that you were able to step back for a bit and look at things/revaluate things. Wishing you both thest of luck with the tests etc. Keep us posted wont you :hugs: xxxxx



Pitterpatter5 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've done the silent thing for a while too... We are now about to hit our O window #10! :-( tbf feeling pretty s*^ty, both me and hubby thought it would have happened by now, especially after what we were told were OK sa results! I went to a specialist last week as we are both impatient and seeing as where we are (expats in KSA) I just requested the consultant, told him what I wanted and voila, bloods and ultrasounds done, so far he can find no reason why I'm not falling, so he now wants to retest the hubby as its been 4 months since his last sample and 11 months since the op, fingers crossed the little guys are still there! He thinks it highly likely he has a problem as I have conceived and carried without problems previously and nothing has shown in any of the tests so far! I'm cd11 today and tom he wants to check I'm almost ready to ovulate so another yucky ultrasound. I have my fingers crossed its just a case of the consultant saying stick with it a little longer!

hey pitterpatter! :wave:
Sorry you're feeling pretty shitty about it all at the min :hugs: it truly is one of the hardest journeys to go down in life....the waiting, the not knowing...we all want that end result and for some, it comes so easily...keeping everything crossed that hubbys sa is as good as it was before :thumbup: are you temping? I cant remember if you were or not...xx


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Hi ladies, im half way through my FET cycle now.Day 14 down regulation & Waiting for af so i can have my baseline scan then start estrogen. Im very late of course, nothings gone to plan so far. I expect transfer to be pushed back a week so around December 7th-11th.
> 
> Elmo, great news, glad you haven't thrown in the towel just yet &#128521;
> 
> Vickie, I think your destined for a Christmas or new year bfp, just make sure dh is cleaning his pipes regularly.
> 
> Pitterpatter, sometimes you need to look deeper at the sa results, were you given them? Some specialist just look at numbers, motility & morphology but problems after vr tend to lie in viscosity, agglutination and white cell count. As Elmo and I know, great numbers dont necessarily mean everything's fine. We have normal count, motility and morph but severe immunological infertility due to antisperm antibodies. Many clinics dont test for antibodies so you may need to specifically ask for the Mar test xx

hey rachy! Wow we're all on today! :thumbup:sorry things havent gone quite to plan, but it still all sounds like its wel underway! Roll on dec!! :thumbup:
Dya know, we joked about it but hubbys last vr was in sept and i conceived boxing day...if i were to conceive this xmas, that would be all 4 of us with birthdays in the same week in sept.....my family would officially disown me! :haha::haha: i keep asking hubby if hes 'keeping himself regular' lol and he says he is....he knows the importance so i am trusting him. I might scope again in the week...il have to send you the vid of what i took afew weeks ago, see what you think :thumbup: feeling quite relaxed about things right now....i joined slimming world in aug....lost just over a stone and i feel so dofferent. Im comfy in size 12s and am smaller than i was before i even got preg with Emily! :shock: id rather be pregnant but until then....lol


----------



## rachy28

A full week of celebrations, Id rather have it that way! I make alan clean his pipes every other day, im just not in the mood to help because of the hormones but he's been amazing through everything. He's still religiously taking his vitamins and he must be doing something right because he still had a good count at egg collection. I was extremely nervous after you went through the blockage and disappearing sperm situation that it may have happened to us. Thankfully that wasn't the case so no sperm extraction needed. Its a good job tbh because I wouldn't have thought he'd have been comfortable enough to drive back home from London after that!

I finally got my driving license back after a 6 month ban following my second cardiac arrest. I haven't driven far because im quite apprehensive now. I think i was a little nieve the first time because I assumed it wouldn't happen again. 
Id love to see your hubby's sperm :haha: Well, you know what I mean &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; If we had a microscope id look every time he did his maintenance xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Well, I dug deeper.... I asked the surgeon to send me the full SA report, a guess whet they didn't tell me, agglutination is 100 so I assume that =100% or screwed! :-( 
I'm so mad right now, all they needed to say was there's a problem, how can you say you've got a good chance of pregnancy if the buggers can't swim?! 
I guess at least we've found out what the problem is now.... I just knew something wasn't good, I should have trusted my gut from the beginning... Anyway, here's the results from the SA in July.

V 4ml
PR 4/5/6/5 - 25.8%
NP 3/2/0/1.7
IM 14/12/12/12.7 19.4x10(6)
TSN 776. X10(6)
Total motility 34.5%
Morphology 8%
Agglutination 100 ( can't read scribble but looks like tot)

Does this make any sense?! I can't link to the pic for some reason so typed it exactly!
It lists the who values for ref. after...


----------



## rachy28

We were told the same thing after dh's reversal, our surgeon said he expected us to be pregnant within 6 months with results like ours! I just knew something was wrong because of the agglutination which he dismissed so after a year ttc, I went to my gp and ordered another semen analysis. Our local clinic noted the agglutination then proceeded to do the Mar test which revealed 100% IgG & 72% IgA Antisperm antibodies. 
We tried everything to help our chances of a natural pregnancy but nothing has helped. 
The good news is, AsAb's do not affect fertility rates when undergoing icsi so there is a way around this problem xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

I have my fingers and toes crossed for a miracle... Hubby will need to do another SA this week after I O ( we want to continue naturally until it's all checked) and then we will have it confirmed but overall feeling pretty crap, don't have the finances for ICSI so we are going to have to sit down and have a proper heart to heart about where we go next or if we decide to let it be! 
We are british expats in KSA so I'm curious to know what they would charge compared to the UK... I have friends who've successfully been through Ivf but this is a step up again!


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> We were told the same thing after dh's reversal, our surgeon said he expected us to be pregnant within 6 months with results like ours! I just knew something was wrong because of the agglutination which he dismissed so after a year ttc, I went to my gp and ordered another semen analysis. Our local clinic noted the agglutination then proceeded to do the Mar test which revealed 100% IgG & 72% IgA Antisperm antibodies.
> We tried everything to help our chances of a natural pregnancy but nothing has helped.
> The good news is, AsAb's do not affect fertility rates when undergoing icsi so there is a way around this problem xx

rachy im so glad you're here to explain it all...i dont know much about sa's....i was nieve after the first vr and we only received count and motility...as you know, both poor figures...would have been interesting to see what the others figures were. This time around, and knowing a lot more, i am worried about the probs we may have to face after decembers sa...as this vr was really our last chance...thats the reality and im feeling quite nutural about it all...
Good news that hubby does it every day...i dont think sean is that regular...but we'll see...ill ask subtly... :haha:
God news on getting your license back! Yer taking it steady is prob a good thing, you'll get your confidence back in no time :thumbup: xxx..



Pitterpatter5 said:


> I have my fingers and toes crossed for a miracle... Hubby will need to do another SA this week after I O ( we want to continue naturally until it's all checked) and then we will have it confirmed but overall feeling pretty crap, don't have the finances for ICSI so we are going to have to sit down and have a proper heart to heart about where we go next or if we decide to let it be!
> We are british expats in KSA so I'm curious to know what they would charge compared to the UK... I have friends who've successfully been through Ivf but this is a step up again!

hey im so sorry hunny :nope: i hope the cnfirmation comes with some hope of a way forward for you both xxx i live in hope that we all get our miracle babies and soon! Xxxx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Good morning ladies,

So..... Specialist looked at the results of the SA, atm says he doesn't have a problem and that pregnancy is still achievable?! As the rest of the numbers look ok... He says he has asked for a more detailed inspection of the clumping when oh gives his second sample next week... 
Me.... He did another internal ultrasound, we can see a 16mm egg which he says should be released in 2-4 days and to continue to bd! He did however say that my ovarian reserve is on the lower end of normal for my age (32) and doesn't want to wait too long before giving us a helping hand :-( 

He then wants me to have a hystography?! ( sorry if it's wrong)the one where they pump dye in to check my tubes if I don't fall this month after my next af...

Hubby is completely against IVF and says he will only consider IUI for sperm washing purposes... 

Suppose for the moment we just have to keep going! After a meltdown yesterday I've dusted myself off and we have agreed to giving it another 6months before we (I) panick again! Especially as hubby has said he will only agree to minor interventions...

The consultant has now also put the hubby on vit c as well as his regular vitamins and maca powder to give him the best chance.... Fx'd for us all ladies! 

Thanks for letting me let off some steam, I think the oh thinks I've lost it sometimes! X


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hun, rant away, better out than in most definitely!! :thumbup:
Im pleased you are getting some answers and things are going forward with you both. He sounds very knowledgable and understands the urgency which is good :thumbup: hope the sa goes well next week! You'll be in your tww then !

I must share the news of a woman i work with......she is in her late 30s/very early 40s (im guessing) has been trying for children for decades, numerous failed ivf (4 i think) and has recently started adoption proceedings.....she then started showing signs of the change....went to the doctors and found out she was pregnant! I cried when i found out, never been so happy for somebody....:hugs: the dr said that as she was going through the change, her body chucked out a load of hormones that helped her conceive.... No real point to this other than miracles happen and when you leaset expect them! I wish us all our little miracles :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

That's such a great story! It shows that somewhere out there there's a silver lining for everyone when you least expect it!!!


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi Ladies, not been about for a while. Been trying not to focus on TTC too much (if only that worked!). We are now a year and a half since DH's reversal and nothing has happened. We decided to go back to GCRM where we had the reversal done and start looking at IVF. They redone my AMH levels which were still high so all good there and they seemed to think all was ok with me. They said they were surprised nothing had happened given Dh's last SA results though so done another one just to be sure. Unfortunately his count has dropped to 0.5x10^6 so very low. They think due to scar tissue build up. We were told it was a risk but we had a week of being pretty devastated. 

However we are now on the ICSI train! Have our consent appointment on Monday next week and hopefully starting on antagonist protocol in January. Costing an absolute fortune but keeping everything crossed that this will work for us. The clinic seem confident that we have a good chance.

Hopefully will have some more information after Monday.


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Hey sol-fee, 

Sorry to hear hubby's numbers have dropped so much, I have all my fingers and toes crossed that it all works out for you... I am waiting for hubby to go and give another sample and then we will know where we stand, so far we havnt even had a hint of a bfp but I'm praying every night that we get lucky! 

Keep us posted on how the appointment goes x


----------



## Sol-fee

Thanks Pitterpatter, was quite a shock as his numbers etc were so good at the 3 month point. At that point we had nearly 24 million per ml with 53% motility, 80% abnormal and less than 5% agglutination. We always knew it was a long shot with the time since his vasectomy but those numbers gave us hope. Never mind though, hopefully we will get there somehow! 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you too! Hope the second sample gives you some answers at least!


----------



## rachy28

Hi Sol, welcome back! Ive just done my first icsi cycle after almost 3 years post reversal. Im currently in the middle of my FET and plan on bringing our snowbaby home in 3 weeks!
Good luck with your appointment on monday *my baseline scan day and first day of estrogen* & fingers crossed for your first cycle xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have not been active on the board, the whole process has literally drained me and I just didn't want to keep hearing and seeing about ttc :(

Rachy - thats amazing that you have gone through the ICSI, how did you find it with the injections and side effects etc?

Vic - hey partner! how are you? one month until your SA and you've seen swimmers when scoping - thats awesome!! I tried scoping but I couldn't see any movement so I don't think our redo has worked although hubby did his 3 month SA yesterday so we will get the results next week.

However, we have decided to go for ICSI/IVF and have our initial consultation on Dec 4th. I came on today after a 15 day luteal phase ( I thought I was in luck this month and that it had happened but clearly not), so I have to ring the clinic on Monday in order to go and have my pelvic assessment scan and AMH blood test then Dec 4th we will know what we are looking at cost wise. We don't have the money but hubby has said he will find it. We've just paid off the first op with Mr Harriss and I would like to pay this one off before we start ICSI but I don't think we will be able to. Once we get the SA results then I can either keep the consultation appt if it a zero as we expect or cancel it if he has good results and all I'll have had done is the pelvic scan and AMH so thats not a bad thing as at least I will know how I am looking fertility wise :)

Hey Sol - looks like we are on the train together! Will be nice to have someone to go through this with as I don't know anyone who has been through it and my family are less than supportive at this stage as they are worried about the drugs side effects and I think they think that just because we have two children already we should be happy with our lot. Well you know what I am, I am so blessed to have conceived two little miracles naturally, but we made a mistake with the vasectomy and we are now prepared to do whatever we can to give our two more siblings.

Vic - when I scoped this is what i saw at I think 300X what do you think it is as I'm sure thats not a swimmer at that low magnification?

Anyway ladies, I'm back to support you all now and sorry I stuck my head up my ass to avoid the inevitable when I could've been offering words of support to all of you xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1032.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rachy28

Hey Charlie, welcome back. 

Honestly, the injections are fine if not a little tedious when you've been doing them a while. The only drug i got a side effect off was the Suprecur (buserelin) injections. This drug basically puts you into a temporary state of menopause so you get disturbed sleep, acne and hot flushes. Once you start stims though, those side effects disappear. I wouldn't worry because they are only hormones and the majority of them are naturally derived. I have a severe heart disease and ive coped amazingly well. 

If my embryo fails to thaw or implant, then i have to cycle again. I've decided to give my body a recovery period so probably won't cycle again until late February/early March. Anyway, im super excited about going for my baseline scan on Monday *Vag-Cam* and starting estrogen. I feel like im one step closer to bringing my baby home.

I hope you get a fantastic SA result and wont need icsi but just in case you do, I wish you all the luck with everything xx


----------



## CharlieB32

That's good that you've had a relatively easy time of it on the side effects side of things hun, fingers crossed your embryo sticks!
I'm having my pelvic assessment scan, AMH and hormone bloods done today so we are *vag-cam*ing it together haha!

What is the baseline scan for?

Thanks for your wished on the SA results, I'm still keeping everything crossed - should have the results by Friday but I hope they hurry up, the waiting is so tedious!

When do you go for your embyro transfer?

xx


----------



## rachy28

My Vag-Cam was to make sure my ovaries are sleeping and lining thin, unfortunately im still bleeding so there was fluid in my uterine cavity. That means i have to carry on with the buserelin injections and go for a rescan on friday. Hopefully ill have finished bleeding then can start estrogen. Transfer has been pushed back to dec 7th x


----------



## CharlieB32

Fingers crossed for a Christmas miracle then hun..

Just had an email to say hubbys report for SA will be ready today.. just got to wait for that phone call now..

Had my pelvic assessment scan yesterday, I had 7 follicles on the right ovary and 10 on the right, so just need the SA results today and then we can go on the 4th Dec armed with all our stats to choose whether it's going to be IVF or ICSI.,

All the waiting is tedious though isn't it - I thought the 2ww was bad, but knowing we can't really start treatment until January is aaaaaages away!

Good luck for your re-scan on Friday xx


----------



## rdleela

Hi, everyone, I have been such a BAD bnb'er! I had to come on and check on you ladies, Rachy I was expecting your transfer to have already happened, but guess it got pushed back quite a bit! Early December is right around the corner, it'll be here soooo soon! How did your most recent scan go?

liveinhope, how are you doing, while waiting out DH's surgery?

Hope everyone else is well! I've been so flippin' busy, we just did our donor egg FET, have a busy 15 month old, and running a business, just leaves mommy no time to go online! lol

So our 11 donor eggs were thawed on November 10th, and DH had to leave a fresh sample. We also had a frozen sperm sample as back-up, and it was one of his best frozen samples, with about 7 million count.

Anyways, about 3 hours after my scan that day to say "yep, go ahead, do ICSI on our frozen eggs", we get a call from the embryologist - "we have no sperm" - we were like, WTF?? The fresh sample was ZERO sperm, and the thawed back-up sperm came out to zero motile!! We were SO upset, DH decided we were heading right back to the clinic to provide another sample, and the embryologist was like "ah, I guess you can, but your sample only 3 hours before was ZERO" and my DH was like "I'm coming in!" - THANKGOD they hadn't thawed our REALLY EXPENSIVE donor eggs yet.

So anyways, DH goes in and provides a 'hail mary' sample, and finally an hour later, they're like "yep, we got 100,000 motile sperm!" I was CRYING like crazy for that entire hour, though, I was SO upset.

So anyways, our 11 donor eggs were thawed, and 10 survived! They ICSI'd all 10, and 5 fertilized. Day 3 all 5 were still going strong. Day 5 transfer day, we had 4 blasts! We decided to transfer one, a 5AA that was already hatching, and we have 3 frozen. AND that 5AA blast decided to implant, and today I got a BFP! Yippee!! It was such a stressful cycle, with the zero-sperm scare, and so nerve wrecking to thaw those 11 super-expensive eggs. I thought you ladies would all appreciate my "zero-sperm at the most inconvenient time" story!


----------



## rachy28

Oh wow rdleela...mahooooooosive congratulations :happydance: 
I can imagine how shocked you were..but so glad it turned out good in the end. And such a beautiful blast too &#128521;

My scan went well this time. Im finally then estrogen and prepping my lining. Ive another scan on December 1st then hopefully start progesterone suppositories xx


----------



## live_in_hope

omg!!! Rdeela!! Amazing news! Congratulations!! I was reading your post, biting my nails, hubby was like what are you watching! I was half way down your post when I made himpause the tele and I went back and read it out load from the beginning! :shock: how unbelievably emotional that must have been! To have nothing then 100,000!!!! :shock: :shock: amazing! And its all done and now you have yourself a bubba :cloud9: congratulations! Awww thats made my day reading that!! Awwww xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

All good here, im 4dpo today, coldy, grumpy, tired lol, nothing that screams 'early pregnancy' lol...dont tend to symptom spot much before 8dpo anyways....
We scoped again yesterday and saw a vast amount of sperm...they didnt look particulary motile (progressively anyway) but its still early days and it only takes one swimming in the right direction. Il paste the link to the vid. I love watching it :haha: Rachy so glad things are back on track for you, look at your chart, looks so smooth and steady :thumbup: dont think ive ever had one like that :haha:
I will try and ge ton here more this week, but I have another budy one...just mad at the minute :wacko: have a kovely week everybody xxxx :hugs: xxxx

9 weeks post vr xx https://youtu.be/AeGxlIOhYXA


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow it's all go!!!! Rdleela CONGRATULATIONS! So nice to have some good news in here we really need it. You must be completely over the moon!

If hubby ever gets this company car so we can sell ours it will be a miracle in itself! Seems to be taking forever. It will only get us about half the way there financially and can't start saving again until after Xmas but at least I know we are working towards something. There's still a naive part of me that believes the Drs who say it will happen naturally! Will will see, I certainly no longer hold my breath. It's been what...17 months now since the reversal, nearly a year and a half and never even a hint of a bfp. I think sometimes though a situation takes you right to your breaking point, as I did, then you pull away from it, as I did and now I find it so much easier to deal with. I feel as though I have a much healthier attitude about it. I do feel in my heart though that one way or another it's going to happen eventually though it will probably be through the icsi. Who knows maybe I will eventually get my girl and it was just meant to happen this way with a gap so that she has three big brothers to look out for her! At this stage though a little boy would just be &#128525; So either way. 

Really good to read up on where you are all at! Xx


----------



## rdleela

Awh thanks so much ladies! I'm cheering you all on! Rachy, so glad your scan went well! Dec 1st is just around the corner, and then transfer soon after! Yay!

Liveinhope, I knew you'd appreciate the zero sperm fiasco! I could write a gripping novel, I think! I loved your sperm video! I never had luck with scoping; it looked to me like you have a ton of motile ones, no?!

Elmo, thanks! And I think it's so healthy for you to have taken a step away and to be able to deal with all this better - sometimes it just takes time and patience xoxo

Had two HCG betas this week and they came back perfect, so now it's to wait for that first early scan in a couple weeks

Switching gears from trying so hard to get pregnant, to all of a sudden being pregnant is so weird. I guess it's not so "all of a sudden" cause I was trying so hard lol, but then again, in the back of your mind you prepare yourself for treatment to fail, so when it works it is kinda sudden! Lol oh how wonderful and weird...best of luck ladies!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave: awww it really is great news! So so happy for you!! Xxxxx
Yes the sperm sample showed loads moving but i was concerned that although every single one was moving, only the odd one was actually moving foward and going somewhere, the others were just whizzinground in tight circles, like chasing their tales.....so i thought maybe as it had been 4 days, maybe another sample with only 2 days might have a better amount of progressive motility.....the result....zero!! :shock: not one single one was moving! Confused, gutted! So i thought maybe i had kept them too warm for too long (in my bra for 40mins) so we did it the very next day and hubby kept it in his pocket for 30mins.....and again.....zero moving! :nope: im not too worried, i mean the tubes must be open right, they cant close up in a matter of days?? Surely?? So we are going to leave it and tomorrow will be 4 days again so we will see....maybe he has better form when they have afew days to hang about in there :shrug: soooo we shall see! And your fiasco has definitely put my mind at ease on just how a sample can fluctuate in literally the space of an hour! :shock: xxx so thank you for that :thumbup:
So how are you finding pregnancy this time around? Xxx
Im 9dpo and will test tomo morning...not feeling anything that i wouldnt normally feel i guess...although today very af crampy and tired....did an ic today just because, but was neg as expected xxxx


----------



## rdleela

liveinhope, it's only been, like, two full months since his surgery? or even less? I think you shouldn't worry about it too much yet, it will take some time for the health of the sperm and production to get to a healthy level! Has he had an official SA done yet since the surgery?

Pregnancy second time around so far has been interesting, just because last time I didn't have a toddler keeping me busy and this time I do! Have my first ultrasound booked for Dec.17th at 7w2d, so still a wait to make sure all is good this early on!

Rachy, it must be getting close to transfer time! How's it going????


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been around in a while! :flower: The twins keep me super busy these days! 

@Rdleela, Congrats on your pregnancy! H&H 9 months to you! :flower: thumbup:

@Rachy, good luck and baby dust to you with your transfer! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:

@Live, I hope your DH's :spermy: start to perk up and he gets really great numbers for his next SA! Good luck with TTC this cycle! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP!

@Elmo, Good luck and baby dust to you! I hope you can get your BFP the old fashioned way so you won't have to do an IVF cycle! :dust::dust:

Sorry if I missed anyone, I did my best trying to catch up on the thread! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, Life has just been so super busy with the twins these days! We just did a kitchen remodel recently and we finally got around to installing these gray colored tiles for the flooring in there. It turned out really nice! :thumbup: 

I am just impatiently counting down the days to my FET in the Spring time. As you can see by my ticker in my siggy! :thumbup: We have our X-mas tree out and are trying to keep our Christmas decorating all done this weekend. It is a challenge to get much of anything done with 2 year old twins, let alone decorating! :dohh:

Some sad news, my sister's MIL is in the hospital, initially it was for a swollen leg, which was due to a blood clot, and they then found blood clots in her lungs also. The found out she has cancer a lymphoma, and it has spread to her bones. She wasn't doing very good for a while, and we didn't think she was going to make it, but she perked up and started feeling better after a chemo treatment. Sadly since it has spread to her bones, I am not sure how much they can cure with the chemo, well at least she is being given more time with the treaments. She is a really sweet lady and really like family, I have known her since my sister first started dating my BIL since I was about 12. She is 85 now, so it is really amazing that she bounced back and was well enough to withstand the chemo. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. I am trying to stay positive and doing the same. :cry: It stinks that I am 6 hours away from family so it is hard not even being able to go visit. I sent her flowers at the hospital, but I wish there was something more I could do.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave:

Hope you are all ok!!

Rdeela glad its all going well so far! During my 2nd pregnancy, albeit short, I remember jsut how tiring it was being in early pregnancy and caring for a toddler, emily was 18months! It was so tiring and i napped more than she did :haha: 
Yes its been only just less than 3 months since the vr and we got the sa booked today, for the 21st so I doubt we'd get the results this side of new year but I didnt want to miss out on trying this month (next week). Im remaining optimistic for now, have no reason not to be at the mo so Im going to blissfully carry on about my business until I have reason to be anything else. Im still temping for now and will use opks but thats it for now. Xx

Sorry to hear about your sisters mil wannabe! :nope: so sad.... Such sad news indeed :hugs: xxxx

Dont forget to update Rachy :thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

Just a quick update ladies:

Im officially pupo :happydance:
Our little flump thawed with 100% cell survival and expanding nicely. xx


----------



## rachy28

OMG ladies...look at my chart....dare i get excited yet? xx


----------



## live_in_hope

eeek rachy! :dance: I am keeping everything crossed sooooo tightly!!! Xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

cmon rachy!! Coming on here this early in the morning just to see your chart! :haha: xxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Wow Rachy - great chart! Come on bean stick stick stick!!


----------



## CharlieB32

After having a 15 day luteal phase last month, this month it looks like I am due on tmr which is only 11 days - had a major bleed after sex at 6dpo - really really unusual but by morning had all cleared up then two days later started spotting, well its heavier than spotting and today temp started its descent!

One more cycle left before we go for our IVF/ICSI consultation, but I have to say Rachy your experience has made it feel less daunting...


----------



## rachy28

Honestly charlie, the worst bit out the whole process isnt the injectables, not even the side effects but the waiting to see how many embryos you have, and the bit im at now! Its the emotional side of it especially when you want it so much. You're gonna be just fine :thumbup: xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Thanks Hun xx thats the part I'm dreading but I figured it can't be any worse than getting your hopes up each month at ovulation and watching the chart like a hawk in the 2ww then hopes come crashing down when AF shows up..
I'm not dressing injecting, but the side effects do worry me.. I'm the sort who checks the side effects of antibiotics loool

How long until you can test? X


----------



## rachy28

Id think i can test sun/mon if this is actually implantation, ill probably start testing monday, think ill buy a trolleys worth :haha: x


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats on being PUPO Rachy and good luck and baby dust to you! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey charlie! :wave: that is strange what happened after sex? Hate it when our bodies do 'new' things to us! Its like it just likes to mess with our heads when we are already slightly crazy about things :wacko:
I think my body will do the inthinkable and ovulate early this month.im cd13 today and my cm started changing yesterday....so will start opks today....last month of cd18 was record breaking early for me.... Maybe its my weight loss that has done it? Who knows :shrug:

Rachy, wanna see this temp!! You must start getting up earlier! :haha: xxxx

Have a lovely day ladies xxxxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Well that chart is looking good!! Keeping everything crossed for you Hun!

I know Vic.. I said to myself that I wouldn't symptom spot this month because now I know what to look for and its almost as if my body's gone 'ha try this then' and given me some brand new symptoms! My temp dipped yesterday and with the spotting I thought oh well here it goes, then today it's gone higher than before.. I've had some slight blood when wiping but nothing on pad.. Lots of cramping though so AF has got to be on her way..
I don't know what I'm symptom spotting anyway.. His swimmers are non progressive and some immotile haha

That's great that ovulation is getting earlier Vic.. Being a bodybuilder my weight fluctuates a lot but doesn't affect my temps.. Stress however is a major factor in my temps being sporadic and also spotting.. I have a deadline for uni next week so I think that's why I've spotted this cycle.. Our bodies are amazing machines!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave: xxx

Rachy, your chart is still looking fab! :dance: xxx
Charlie, did af come? I hope not!!! Xxxxx
Ive not had a +opk yet so maybe i will ov at my usual time....thats fine though, got time to get plenty of :sex: in :haha: xx
Went out last night
, im sooooo tired today.....getting too old to go out drinking like this! lol xxx


----------



## CharlieB32

Nothing yet which is good as means luteal phase hasn't shortened, I'm cycle day 14 and temps are still up which is great because they are usually dropping off now.. I'm due on tmr or Tuesday so plenty of time for the witch to show and I've had a lot of cramping so I think she is on her way..

Rachy.. It's Sunday hehe have you decided to test yet? I'm sooooo keeping everything crossed for you! 

Vic, haha I love your optimism regarding O hehe lots of practice for you! Hope you enjoyed your evening out, my girlie Xmas do is this Friday so I might break my teetotal phase for the evening.. It's been almost 7 years since I've had a drink so I might only need one haha!

Xx


----------



## rachy28

Well yea and honestly thought it was stark white negative but checked again once i woke properly and it looks like there's a second line, i had to reduce the quality to upload buy i think you can see it x
 



Attached Files:







received_10207757207544906.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 12









received_10207757208664934.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CharlieB32

Yeap I can see it omg!! Congratulations hun that is bloody fantastic I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi Ladies, Sorry I havent been about. Rachy your chart looks great and I'm pretty sure I see a line and I am generally terrible at seeing them! Congratulations!!!

We have had our consents appointment and paid so are all good to go for our first ICSI attempt. We were just waiting on my AF which decided this time to be a week and a half late, I have never been this late in my life but just typical when waiting on something! Thankfully it started on Saturday so phoned today and just waiting on a callback to confirm my dates etc.

Its somehow now become real for me, DH thinks I've gone mad as I have suddenly gone into panic mode! Think I will be starting metformin about the start of January and hopefully retrieval towards the end of January. So nervous now, wish they would just call back with my dates so that I at least know the plan!!


----------



## CharlieB32

Fingers crossed they get back to you soon with your dates Sol-fee, we could be IVF buddies - our initial consultation is 15th Jan which is when I am due on so I'm not sure when I'd start protocol but I'm guessing I'd then have to wait until my next cycle which would be mid Feb.. Although hopefully I am later than I think coming on and then maybe I can start in Jan too hehe

Fingers crossed for a darker line tmr Rachy.... xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! :wave: xxxx
Eek rachy! I see it tooooo :dance: fingers crossed and excited for a darker line tomorrow!! :thumbup: xxxx
Sol-fee great news the balls rolling for you!hope you get your dates through soon!! Xxx
Im still waiting on my +opk, typical that i thought it was going to be early as i started getting watery cm wuite early....loads infact! :shock: it better be on time and this week coz we have to abstain from sat for the sa on monday! Xxx
This is the month and cycle I conceived with Em after the VR so jere hoping we are lucky as we were 5 years ago xx


----------



## Sol-fee

Thanks guys, Got my dates now. Start taking my tablets on 1st January, stims start on 13th (hopefully) and first scan is on the 20th. Now just keeping fingers crossed it all goes to plan (and that my drugs actually manage to arrive through the Christmas post!)

Charlie I start taking my drugs on CD21 so there is still a chance you could start after that appointment as long as everything else is ready to go!

Live in hope, fingers crossed for a +OPK asap!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh my god! Sorry ladies I haven't had a proper read but I'm just on the edge of my seat waiting for a update from rachy?! X


----------



## rachy28

I just thought I'd update you all. I have been getting positives daily since 6dp5dt on different kinds of tests but no progression. I finally managed to get my hands on some frer today and they basically confirmed what ive been suspecting the last few days. It looks like we've had a chemical pregnancy. I will test with fmu tomorrow but I think its over. Thank you for being as supportive as ever, especially Vickie &#128538; xx
 



Attached Files:







20151216_151153.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 12









20151216_150906.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CharlieB32

Really sorry to hear that Rachy :( I had such a good feeling for you too.. Sending you lots of love and fingers still crossed for more luck with the FMU..

xx


----------



## rachy28

Todays test (bottom) was outright negative. Went for beta this morning and came back at a very disappointing 7 &#128546; Clinic have told me to come off meds now. They said we can start again asap but must admit i feel like maybe i should take a few months break. Onwards and upwards &#9994; x
 



Attached Files:







20151217_082020.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs::hugs: rachy, :nope: so so sorry xxxxx thank you for updating, cant imagine what it must have been like. Have you the ght any more about having a break or getting straight back on it again? Xx


----------



## rdleela

Oh no, Rachy, I'm so, so sorry! Chemicals are just gut wrenching &#128546;...I'm sorry you have to go through this &#128158;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh rach. I'm sorry, can't really imagine how hard this is, so cruel of your body to let you believe. I don't know what else to say except thank god you have funding for another cycle. I'm so sorry xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Rachy I am really sorry to hear that your cycle was unsuccessful, take some time to make sure you let your emotions recover from the process before you go again. I am heartbroken for you, but stay positive and hopefully your next attempt will prove more successful xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave: hope we are all ok, getting ready for Xmas, you all ready for it? Xx

How you doing rachy? You have an appointment today dont you? Hope it goes ok, will ne thinking of you :hugs: xxxx

Hubby is off to nottingham this afternoon to deliver the goods, he last did it sat morning so its just over 2 days abstinance.... What will be will be....:shrug:

Im 4dpo today and although I never usually pay any attention to my chart before 8dpo, ive never seen it go up and up like this, even my preg charts didnt do this? Lets hope it stays up... Ive had it start declining from 4dpo so maybe tomorrow it will start going down.... Nothing much surprises me these days :nope: xxx

Hope you all have a lovely week this week, anything planned? We have a few playdates and presents to deliver but thats it really xx


----------



## live_in_hope

omg omg omg hubby goes out for a few hours and I get them! The results are in!! :shock: i feel sick! I didnt expect them back this side of new year, let alone xmas! I feel sick! Ive got to wait until hes home not because he has said, just because I want to believe we could have another baby for a little bit longer..llif its bad news, it really is game over for us :nope: omg omg omg....im tingly with nervous excitement, but more sickening than excited :nope:
We had a takeaway last night and had fortune cookies. Hubbys said he would receive good news by mail and mine said to 'smile and rejoice for fortune is upon you'. We kept them :hugs: xxxx will let you know as soon as we have read it and digested it all..... Xx

:


----------



## Sol-fee

Ohhhh....fingers crossed for you live in hope! Really hope it is good news!

My drugs got delivered yesterday for a 1st January start date! Dh nearly had a heart attack when he realised how many there were! No idea how I am going to manage to keep the ones that require to be in the fridge over Christmas time, my fridge is bulging with Christmas food! May have to evict the wine.....warm wine for Christmas what more could you want!!!

Dreading starting my metformin on 1st January, have to behave at new year and not be hungover as I am told I will almost definitely feel sick on them.


----------



## rachy28

Good luck vickie x

Sol, you're gonna do just fine &#128521; x


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks ladies! Xxx :hugs: he's just got in, il let him have his tes first......update soon!
Good luck sol-fee, you'll be fine and warm wine is far better than no wine! :rofl: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

drum roll...............................








1st vr sept 2010- 3month poat op sa- 1 million p/ml 4% motility :nope: = x2 pregnancies.

2nd vr sept 2015- 3month post op sa- ...........................







31.7million p/ml and 42% motility!! :dance::dance:

I'll take that thank you very much! Well done Dr Harriss!! We actually love you!!! Xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Wow....amazing :happydance:

Did you get all values in every area like morph, ph etc x


----------



## live_in_hope

no! :nope: that was it, like last time.... Il show you the letter...


----------



## rachy28

Hmmm, id ask for a full copy of the report, your entitled to it, you paid for it :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

yes I wondered that! I'll ask, although, bet they're packed up for Xmas now. Xx


----------



## mom and ttc

So glad I found this group! 
My husband has a vasectomy in August 2012 and his reversal December 15. We are 27 and 32 
He was told no sex for 6 weeks but we already did it twice haha bad I know. 
So new to this and hope it won't take too long to get a positive result


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: welcome to the vr wags! :wave:

Congrats on hubby having his VR! I wouldnt worry about having sex too early, we were tood to wait 2 weeks then do it as much as poss! So long as there is no pain or swelling still, then Id say it was fine.
We got our results yesterday after hubby had a redo in sept. He had scarred over :dohh: the results as they stand sound great but I will be asking for a full report in the new year.
Wnjoy your ttc after vr journey! Stick around wont you! Its not been long since the original V for you guys so hopefully sperm will return quite quickly :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mom and ttc

live_in_hope said:


> hey :wave: welcome to the vr wags! :wave:
> 
> Congrats on hubby having his VR! I wouldnt worry about having sex too early, we were tood to wait 2 weeks then do it as much as poss! So long as there is no pain or swelling still, then Id say it was fine.
> We got our results yesterday after hubby had a redo in sept. He had scarred over :dohh: the results as they stand sound great but I will be asking for a full report in the new year.
> Wnjoy your ttc after vr journey! Stick around wont you! Its not been long since the original V for you guys so hopefully sperm will return quite quickly :thumbup: xxx

They saw sperm at the reversal so that's good 

How long have all the ladies here been trying? 
We are trying to take this ttc relaxed. Way easier for him then me lol


----------



## rachy28

We waited 11 days to :sex: after vr :haha:

Welcome to the group hun!

Just wanted to wish everyone a very merry Christmas and thank you all for being my support through these past few rough weeks. 2016 is going to be a great year for this group :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

merry Christmas everybody!! I hoe that you have all had a lovely day! We are just winding down now Ems in bed. We are knackered! :haha: 

I would like to thank you all too for all your help and support, it really has been a somewhat challenging year for many of us this year for many different reasons but you have all been fab! :hugs: 2016 IS going to be our year! :dance:

Momandttc- we have all been trying for different amount of times and Sk e requiring extra help. We were ttc vr baby no,2 and discovered hubbys tubes had scarred over so thats why he had his redo in sept. I am 8dpo of cycle 3. Unfortunatly no super early xmas miracle for me lol xx


----------



## mom and ttc

According to my app we are slowly moving into our first fertile window post surgery. It was the 15th we have dtd since surgery so I hope he flushed some stuff out to make room for swimmers haha


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh good luck! If everything has. Been ok whilst dtd, then get busy! :dance: xx!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi guys glad all is well and happy xmas's, rachy how you doing what's the next step?

Welcome to the new member :) me and hubby been trying since June 2014, all looked good and dr said we would conceive but sadly have bad antibodies so no luck so far. Planning on IVF Icsi later next year!

Rachy I'm so so pleased on your results! Could be a bfp before you know it!!!! 

Merry Xmas everyone. X


----------



## rachy28

Hey elmo, ive not had chance to speak directly with my nurse yet but after a long discussion with dh, ive decided to defer our 2nd cycle until march/April. I want to start coq10 & zinc so i need to be taking that for a good 3 months before egg collection to see improvement in our embryo quality. It would be nice to have a break from it all tbh, my life has consisted of nothing but ivf drugs since August 1st!
Im looking forward & trying not to dwell on the chemical and the what ifs.
I hope you had a lovely Christmas hun x


----------



## CharlieB32

Merry Christmas ladies :)

Welcome to the group Hun, my hubby had his vasectomy in 2012, first reversal last Xmas which was unsuccessful, second reversal done in August this year, 3month sa said occasional non progressive sperm but a month later we scoped ourselves and we saw quite a few more than occasional.. I did video it because I wanted opinions but I Can't upload it for some reason, however I can't count them as there are too many so either I'm crap (most probable!!) or there are more than occasional ones! They are moving forwards too so not non progressive either! Hubby has been taking wellman conception vits.. Can't really afford to get another test done but based on the scope we have delayed our IVF appt until April.. Will scope again next month if we are unsuccessful and if we still see some then may see if we can get another test done...

Let's hope 2016 is a great year for this group!

Glad to hear you are ok Rachy, I think you've made a good decision too reference delaying abit.. It's hard not to get impatient but hopefully you'll get some more embryos next time..

Vic absolutely over the moon about your results - get that detailed report though as that will give you peace of mind, but I'm sure Mr Harriss would've flagged up anything suspect.. :) 

Happy New Year to you all!

Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all xxxx sooooo, 10dpo what do you think?
Will use a frer tomorrow if temps still up..... Af due tuesday xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test497620


----------



## rachy28

Omg vickie....get a frer! I hate these bloomin tests :haha: 
If that really is a true positive then you should have a fab line on a more reliable test. Don't keep us hanging! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

well would you believe it?!! Coz i cant quite believe it!


----------



## rachy28

Another September family member! :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## CharlieB32

We've already fist pumped this but got to say woohoo on here too!

WOOHOO! I still can't believe how quickly you've got your bfp after the op! Miracles do happen.. Proof! :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow vicki I can't believe it! What an absolutely amazing gift for you both. The redo was worth it. Congratulations this is such good news you must be so so happy xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you ladies! We are! Absolutely thrilled! Still dont think its sunk in! Think as I dont have any symptoms yet, only sore boobs and tired in early evenings but thats it...have tons of energy during the day! Here is todays frer and also an email i received from Dr Harriss himself, made me cry! :haha: xx


----------



## live_in_hope




----------



## live_in_hope

wishing you all a very happy new year! Thank you for all being there for me throughout the highs and lows of 2015! Xx
Here is how I marked my first pee of 2016! :haha:


----------



## rachy28

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: OMG im so flippin happy for you! Xx


----------



## mom and ttc

Omg!!! How amazing!!!


----------



## Sol-fee

Live in hope, congratulations! You must be over the moon!!

I had my first check-up scan today, been stimming for 7 days now. All went well, had 27 measurable follicles, 5 of which were mature and 6 nearly mature (apparently good according to the nurse although I have no real clue). Just waiting on my blood test results to determine my trigger injection which I have to do tonight for egg collection on Friday. Didn't really expect it all to happen quite so quickly!


----------



## live_in_hope

hi ladies! How we all doing? :wave:

Thats great sol-fee! Thinks sound like they are oving quickly now! Thats great!good luck for friday! Let us know how you get on! :thumbup:

Thank you yes over the moon but this week is reeeeaallllyyyyy dragging..... We have a scan on sat, i'll be 7w+2 and it cant come quick enough.....I will update as soon as Im back xxx


----------



## rachy28

Great numbers Sol...id expect 11 good eggs from that lot. Make sure you're drinking 2-3 litres of fluids a day especially after egg collection to avoid ohss. You have lots of follicles so be very wary of it. 
Its fab that you've only stimmed for 7 days...i stimmed for a massive 17 days!!! Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow &#128521;

Vickie, lil bubs is going to be fine...i just know it xx


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks rachy :hugs: im just soooo keen to fast forward another 4weeks really....
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Im ok hun...full of busy! Im finally getting my new kitchen fitted...ive wanted a high gloss white kitchen for ages so i treat myself to it in the January sales &#128518;

I have my review appointment on feb 3rd to discuss what went wrong and what we can do differently next time. I should be able to cycle again around April. Ive been spotting the last few days but i definitely dont think its pregnancy, probably just because my cycle is messed up from the fet. 

Try to keep positive. I know its difficult but just because you had mmc last time, really doesn't mean it will happen again. Take each day as it comes and before you know it....You'll be knee deep in dirty nappies xx


----------



## CharlieB32

Good luck for Friday Sol-fee! Let us all know how you get on?

Glad to hear you are all OK Rachy- a new kitchen sounds exciting! I love new house stuff! Good luck for your appt on the 3rd...

We've delayed our IVF consult as we scoped and for the first time ever there were swimmers - we checked again 4 weeks later and the quantity of swimmers had massively increased. I still dont think they are swimming fast enough yet, most are forward progressing but some I think are a little slow - I dont know though I am no expert! But we decided since we can see some we would give it a few months.. If this month is a no go hubby is going to go for a repeat SA to get official numbers and then our consult is in April so SA will be end of Feb if nothing miraculous happens in the mean time of course...

Good luck for Saturday Vic I cant wait to see the pics!

xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi guys nothing to report just saying hello.

Solfee - good luck chick!

Liv - you and bubs are going to be absolutely fine I'm sure. :)

Rachy - I hope they can give you some reassurance with how things can be done differently next Time. When are you thinking of starting again? 

We have the rest of the money to get together, I see it being the end of the year unfortunately. We could manage it sooner but I don't want to be scrimping on the kids birthday etc to do it. 

Feeling a bit down but I always do at this time of the month, due af in 6 days X


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi all, a really disappointing day today. Only got 3 eggs, and one doesn't seem mature. DHs sperm sample was a zero count too so having to use frozen sample.

My right ovary wasn't playing ball at all, they ended up having to go through my bladder to get to it at all and there were no eggs! 

Waiting for a call this afternoon to see what's happening. Still a bit sore but mainly just disappointed!


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Im ok hun...full of busy! Im finally getting my new kitchen fitted...ive wanted a high gloss white kitchen for ages so i treat myself to it in the January sales &#128518;
> 
> I have my review appointment on feb 3rd to discuss what went wrong and what we can do differently next time. I should be able to cycle again around April. Ive been spotting the last few days but i definitely dont think its pregnancy, probably just because my cycle is messed up from the fet.
> 
> Try to keep positive. I know its difficult but just because you had mmc last time, really doesn't mean it will happen again. Take each day as it comes and before you know it....You'll be knee deep in dirty nappies xx

hey! How is the spotting today? How are you feeling? You never know! :winwink:
Hows the new kitchen? Bet it looks amazing! Piccys!! :dance:
Thank you I am actually excited today! For the first time! Cant wait! Xxx :dance:




CharlieB32 said:


> Good luck for Friday Sol-fee! Let us all know how you get on?
> 
> Glad to hear you are all OK Rachy- a new kitchen sounds exciting! I love new house stuff! Good luck for your appt on the 3rd...
> 
> We've delayed our IVF consult as we scoped and for the first time ever there were swimmers - we checked again 4 weeks later and the quantity of swimmers had massively increased. I still dont think they are swimming fast enough yet, most are forward progressing but some I think are a little slow - I dont know though I am no expert! But we decided since we can see some we would give it a few months.. If this month is a no go hubby is going to go for a repeat SA to get official numbers and then our consult is in April so SA will be end of Feb if nothing miraculous happens in the mean time of course...
> 
> Good luck for Saturday Vic I cant wait to see the pics!
> 
> xx

thank you! Really excited now! Emily is at a sleepover so me and sean will go out and have a nice breakfast, make a nice morning of it :cloud9:
I think you are splaying down your sample, I think it showed tons of swimmers, it really did! And most looked like they were on a mission! :thumbup: it would be interesting to see what another sa says! Xxx 



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hi guys nothing to report just saying hello.
> 
> Solfee - good luck chick!
> 
> Liv - you and bubs are going to be absolutely fine I'm sure. :)
> 
> Rachy - I hope they can give you some reassurance with how things can be done differently next Time. When are you thinking of starting again?
> 
> We have the rest of the money to get together, I see it being the end of the year unfortunately. We could manage it sooner but I don't want to be scrimping on the kids birthday etc to do it.
> 
> Feeling a bit down but I always do at this time of the month, due af in 6 days X

thanks hun xx :hugs: im feeling a lot more positive today xxx
Sorry to hear things arent going to happen as soon as you'd like them to :hugs: it is so hard at any stage of this ttc journey xxx




Sol-fee said:


> Hi all, a really disappointing day today. Only got 3 eggs, and one doesn't seem mature. DHs sperm sample was a zero count too so having to use frozen sample.
> 
> My right ovary wasn't playing ball at all, they ended up having to go through my bladder to get to it at all and there were no eggs!
> 
> Waiting for a call this afternoon to see what's happening. Still a bit sore but mainly just disappointed!

oh no! :shock: how disappointing indeed! :nope: what did they say when they called? Hope theres something they can do! Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

here's my baby!! :dance:
Was sobbing before she even started! I was so scared!! But so so happy, even though I cried through the whole thing! :dohh: we got to hear the heartbeat too and it was perfect. It was bigger than i expected and measured bigger too. 8 weeks. Obviously Im not but Id rather it measure bigger than smaller at this stage anyway! Xx here she/he is! Xxx :cloud9: xx


----------



## Sol-fee

Thanks Liv, some better news later yesterday and today. All 3 were mature and successfully injected and today look fertilised and going well. Now have to get to Monday morning before they call us to decide if day 3 or 5 transfer, just keeping fingers crossed they make it that far!


----------



## live_in_hope

aww sol-fee that is great news! Bet you were so relieved! :hugs: will you transfer all 3? Exciting! Xxx


----------



## Sol-fee

Just saw your scan pic, so exciting! So pleased for you. We are probably only transferring one. Unless they are not great quality in which case we might go for 2.


----------



## rdleela

Glad all three eggs were mature and fertilized, Sol! I had really bad fresh IVF cycles, always had lots of follicles but only 2 mature eggs both my fresh cycles. Always so disappointing! I hope these three keep going strong for you!

Rachy, glad to hear you're doing ok and looking forward to your next cycles! Congrats on the kitchen!


----------



## rachy28

Hey elmo, hope you're well. Im hoping to start down regulation in early march with egg collection in april, that all depends if Guys can fit us in for embryo biopsy then though.

I told you not to worry vickie, im really glad things are going so well. This one's definitely a keeper &#128521;.
As for the kitchen....its been a nightmare...nowhere near finished! The units are in but ive got some plastering to do and im still waiting for our new worktops &#128544; anyway....heres a before and during the change xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160124_203152.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20160124_203111.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## live_in_hope

ooooh looks great so far!! :dance: xxxx
Thanks rachy xxx


----------



## Sol-fee

Rachy, the kitchen is looking great. We had ours done last year and it was a nightmare! Just think how amazing it will be once it's done! 

We had some more good(ish) news today. We have 2 eight cell embryos and one 4 cell. One of the eight cells is a grade 1 and they said the other is also really good but they couldn't grade it as it was already moving on to the next stage of development. The 4 cell isn't so good, for a start only 4 cell but there are 2 larger cells and 2 slightly smaller but it does apparently still seem to be progressing and is not fragmented, there is still some hope it might come good. They have decided to let them go to day 5 so that they can decide better between the 2 eight cell ones. So transfer now set for Wednesday, another 2 days of panic that they won't make it for us!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh stay positive, thats good news!! :dance: xxx roll on wednesday! Xxx


----------



## rachy28

Hey sol, thats great that they want to take them to day 5, they wouldn't do that if they didnt have the confidence in them making it. Day 5 transfers have a much higher success rate too and it sounds like you're embies could be top notch :thumbup: Im rooting for your embabies xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey sol-fee any update? Xx


----------



## Sol-fee

Hey guys,

sorry didnt get a chance to update yesterday. We ended up with 2 good day 5 blastocysts. Both graded 5AA, the other little one didnt really progress much and they have given up on it going any further. So we now have one transferred and one frozen. 

Transfer went well and they were all really quite hopeful. Now the dreaded 2ww, I have to go back on Monday 8th for blood test. Dont know if I can make myself wait that long to test though!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

aww thats brill! Keeping everything crossed! Do you think you will test before the 8th? Dont think id be able to wait! :blush: lol xx roll on the next 2weeks! Xxx


----------



## rdleela

5AA's are awesome blasts! My little donor egg baby was a 5AA hatching blast when they transferred it! Best of luck!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Arrgh solfee! I am the most impatient being on the planet, that two week wait would be so hard! I am so so hoping for you chick xxx

Liv how you feeling? Any sickness? Xx

Rachy how's the kitchen going? When are you back there again did you say? Sorry you have already said but I can't look back and check. Xx

It kind of dawned on me the other day that if we where suitable for egg sharing then we would have enough money already I think? We have £3,500 and we need £5000 for Icsi without egg sharing but I remember it being a lot less when egg sharing? Could I do it...I don't know...I know I would love to think I had helped another couple x


----------



## rachy28

Im back tomorrow hun, dont LWC still have the icsi cycle offer on? x


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry I haven't been on he thread in a while! I hope all of you girls are doing great! :flower:

@Sol-fee, good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! I hope that you get a BFP when you test! Please keep us updated! :dust::dust:

AFM, I had my baseline scan and blood work on Monday and everything was great! I started my medications today and I am going to be doing my frozem embryo transfer at the end of the month, sometime after the 20th! I am doing a short protocol instead of the long one that I was told I was going to do at first, so that is why my cycle got moved up from March for the transfer. I was surprised when my nurse told me I could start now and I didn't have to wait until MArch, I had to talk to DH about it and make sure he was on board. I think we will save some money on less monitoring visits and I will be due earlier in November, when the weather is milder and cold and flu season isn't as bad, so I think there are pluses to moving it up by a month.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rachy, your kitchen looks very pretty! I like it a lot! :thumbup:

@Live, I follow your journal but I just wanted to say Congrats again on your pregnancy! I hope it is going really well and you are feeling good! Beautiful scan picture! :flower: H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## rachy28

Wannabeprego, im so pleased you're finally getting started! Here's to your 2016 miracle &#127863;

Im just back from our clinic. For cycle 2 we are changing protocol because of the hyperstimulation and the fact that i was slightly over suppressed. So rather than using the previous long agonist protocol with hcg trigger, this time its going to be the short protocol with Buserelin trigger. The aim is to get less but higher quality. I just need to ring my nurse now to get a biopsy slot booked and hopefully we can cycle again in april xx


----------



## rachy28

Oh....and here's an update on the kitchen. Still waiting for the new worktop & upstand but its getting there :thumbup: xx
 



Attached Files:







20160203_142715.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone, rachy kitchen is looking good! April is just around the corner! 

Wannabe I'm glad it's going so well chick! 

Just got up to date pricing from the clinic, 

£2800 with egg sharing, £4900 without (both including Icsi...if we went for egg sharing and providing I was suitable we could start whenever we are ready...decisions. Are there any rules to say that egg donation can only be done once? Just thinking, if not we could potentially have two shots financially speaking if we did egg sharing X


----------



## rachy28

As long as your suitable, then you can do it multiple times. I think lwc fund the ivf bit if you egg share up to a maximum of three cycles. Im sure you only pay for the drugs, scans & bloods. I say go for it :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just wondering rachy do you think by doing it, we would be less likely to end up with embryos to freeze for future cycles that we might need? Bevause we would obviously have less eggs to begin with? How does it work are the eggs split between me and the recipient? I'm really considering it now, it could feel really good to do xx


----------



## rachy28

Yes half yours half theirs, i think as long as you've got 1 blastocyst to transfer and 1 in the freezer then thats pretty good going. You really wont know how you're going to respond until you cycle, egg sharing or paying for your own cycle, is a gamble either way xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Do you happen to know if I would need somebody to pick me if i was suitable before we could proceed or does it not work that way in the Uk? I'm so mad with myself I have been a none smoker for going on 7 month then this past week I have smoked two packs. Guess I have to start from scratch again now and wait another three months before applying to donate X


----------



## Sol-fee

Hi Ladies,

The 2ww is one of the hardest things ever. Not due to go for beta test until Monday but DH got impatient more quickly than me so we tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and BFN. Then started spotting last night so think we are pretty much out. :cry::cry: Pretty disappointed but now have our hopes on our little 5AA frostie, need to wait and see how quickly they will let me start a FET cycle. I am hoping they will let me try a natural FET as my cycles are generally pretty regular. Pretty devastated today though. 

Thats great that you can egg share elmo, I have no idea of the details of that as I am over 35 so too old and they wouldnt even consider it. As it turns out it was a good job as I only got 3 eggs anyway at retrieval!

Wannabe thats fantastic that you are getting started. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rachy28

I have no idea elmo, I never even considered egg sharing because I know I'd be refused due to my gene status. I do speak to someone on fertility friends who is doing it though and she said something about the clinic matches you to a recipient. She said it took them 3 months to be matched. I would call and ask for some more info on it or you could always go to one of their information evenings?

Sol....its still early...i know lots who didnt get a hint of a line until 9/10dpt, thats why the clinic tell you not to test until otd. Please have faith xx


----------



## Sol-fee

Thanks Rachy, actually feel a bit better today than last night, think a good cry helped, emotions run so high through the whole thing. 

I still think we are probably out, have cramps that feel really like AF so dont think its far away, although I did think the progesterone would have held it off a bit longer than this. I do still have hope (possibly blind hope) which I cant seem to get rid of even if I try!


----------



## wannabeprego

@solfee, I am so sorry hun! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:

Thank you for the good luck wishes!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Elmo, good luck with egg sharing if you decide to move forward with it! :dust::dust:


----------



## rdleela

So much going on, Sol-fee, I am crossing fingers that you are not out, but also glad you have a nice 5AA to transfer! I'm a huge fan of FET's over fresh, best of luck to you!

And best of luck to Rachy and Wannabe for getting started here again! Exciting!


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all :wave:

Hope you're all ok xxx
Sol-fee, I totally feel you, the tww is such a drag, 7dpo is mega mega early, with A lot of people not implanting until around this time or later. Maybe the spotting was implantation? Fx for a bfp over the next few days :hugs: xxx

Rachy hows the new kitchen? Did you get the worktops in ok? Xx

Elmo, we looked into egg sharing too, I got a quote when we were deciding what to do after the zero sa result. It was a toss up between the vr and that but itd have been even more for us as we would have need sperm extraction too, over £1000 for that on top...the vr was really our only option in the end.

No updates my end, all ok. Avoiding ms, up unitl today, i was getting a little qweasy lat afternoon (when getting in from work) up until about 8/9pm but today Ive been fine all day. Waiting for my letter from hospital with my scan date now. Just want to fast forward afew more weeks now lol. X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Glad you are feeling well liv :)

Thanks rachy an open day may be the ideal answer.

Solfee I'm really hoping it's too early! I remember being pregnant with my first and having what I was sure was period pains then they subsided and I ended up being pregnant! If it turns out it hasn't been successful it's so good that you have your Frostie babies xx

Thanks wannabe xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Also is anyone else freaking out somewhat about this Zika disease? X


----------



## live_in_hope

yer just a bit! My mum and dad were away from end of dec until last new lealand, singapore and borneo! My dad has been ill alll week, cough, cold and has a rash but he wont go to the doctors! Im like well Im not coming round until you've been seen to! Terrible isnt it! :growlmad: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes especially now that it's also in Spain? You do right, with something like this there's no such thing as over cautious xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

p.s cannot believe you are 9 weeks already! Next week you will be a quarter of the way to holding your baby! x


----------



## live_in_hope

i know! :shock: although it is draggggggging :dohh: i got my scan date through today for 25th feb so not too long to wait! Ill be 12 weeks exactly then :thumbup: just cant wait to tell Emily and the rest of the family. Once people know and we can talk openly about it, i think itl make it more believable as I still think Ive dreamt it :dohh: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah wow you will be counting down the days! Don't know how you are managing to keep it to yourself you are doing well! 

Well, we have had a bad week really, last Friday Reid was rushed into hospital with suspected meningitis!! Thanks god it turned out to only be a bad case of tonsilitis, then yesterday the carbonmonoxide alarm started going off so I phoned the number on the box and they came out and despite getting clear readings they have turned the gas off until a gas engineer comes out and clears out boiler for use as the man who came out said he thinks because the flute from the boiler to the outside of the house is not sealed properly and you can see daylight, that gas's may have been blowing back in and slowly poisoning us as its in our bedroom and we have been ill on and off and just generally run down for as long as I can remember in this house! Ben has even had palpitations and chest pains, we have both Been lethargic and sore eyes, and thinking back the only thing they found in his blood tests other than low vitamin D was that his blood oxygen levels where low and they couldn't understand why! I'm surprised really that the dr didn't suggest this to us! Really scary. I have somebody coming out this afternoon hopefully just to seal it all properly and turn the gas back on as we are without hot water or heat, I'm praying he doesn't say we need a new boiler as if he does that will be all of our IVF money gone and I just don't know how I will cope with that &#128563; X


----------



## rachy28

Ah elmo...you've had a pretty shitty time lately, i hope you managed to get that boiler sorted out! Even if you had to defer the ivf to get it fixed, i really do think its best x

So sorry i never replied vickie, we've been so busy trying to finish the kitchen. Im rather impressed with our work tbh...who needs to pay thousands for fitters &#128521; xx
 



Attached Files:







20160214_122142.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









20160214_122121.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









20160214_122046.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## live_in_hope

wow rachy! Looks gorgeous! :thumbup: you guys did it yourslef! Amazing! Yes if you dont need to pay for fitters, it just shows what you can do it you put ya mind to it! Brill!
How we all doing? Im on half term now and it couodnt have come at a better time! Im at the 'need to nap in the afternoon' stage lol...its much easier to get away with when im off work! :haha: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Looks great rachy!

Well good news! The work was minor to seal it off properly and it cost a total of £60! 

Then on the same day my back went &#128514; It's been a year since last time lol I laugh but when it happens I literally cannot move so have spent the last 3 days on all sorts of pain meds, panicking to myself thinking oh but what if this is the month I'm pregnant and I'm taking all of this! Can't go on like that forever though can you, plus I didn't have much of a choice, seems fine again now. Hopefully that's three disasters over xx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no elmo! :dohh: nightmare! But glad its on the mend and great news about the boiler! Phew! :thumbup: i suffer with my sacroiliac joint in my pelvis, it got unbareable when preg with Em.....I can already feel it getting worse...at least im ready for it this time....backs are a nightmare arent they! :nope: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So....I'm a teeny tiny bit pregnant!!! &#128522;&#128561;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rdleela

Ohhhhh wow, Elmo!!! That's amazing!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm scared to death it won't stick but also completely over the moon, will be testing again in the morning hoping to see it slightly darker to put my mind at ease some! Thank you x


----------



## live_in_hope

eeeeeek! :dance: :dance: congratulations hunny!! Anazing news!! Xxxx keeping absolutely everything crossed! I still feel like that most days but we just have to believe it at the time because right now we are both pregnant! :dance: xxxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Do you think the lack of progression is a worry? Af not actually due for another 4 days but today's test is about 13dpo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rachy28

O to the M to the F to the G!!
Mahooooooosive congratulations elmo! 
Wait another 48hrs before testing again, you'll see progression then x

Just me now then?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

We have been in this for the long haul rachy ESPECIALLY you and I know you're gunna be next!!! What's the plan next? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just got a digital too! Something so reassuring about seeing it in words!!!! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Ive got my cycle planning app in 2 weeks, i get my egg collection date and order meds then. I feel like its never going to happen for us. 3 long years of nothing but heartache but im not giving up yet! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Your doing amazingly well rachy, I believe it's going to happen and I can't wait to hear it from you xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance: yay for digi elmo! :dance: it is brill seeing it in writing! :thumbup: xxx
Rachy, you can and will do it! I know it! 2016 is the year for us all! :cloud9: and to think, this time last year this page was really quite the opposite, with all of us struggling with ttc, all from very different problems.xx

We are all rooting for you Rachy! Roll on april! :dance: xxx

12 week scan for me on Thursday, so pleased these past 4 weeks have flown by xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Can't wait to see a pic! Xx


----------



## Pitterpatter5

Eeeeeekkk.... Congrats Elmo!!! I'm so happy for you and hope all goes well for you. The tests look great, enjoy every minute of this precious time xxxx I hope it's my turn to celebrate soon, pesky antibodies are stopping the solders reach their goal!!! Something to make you giggle... I borrowed one of my schools microscopes at the weekend and made DH give me a sample, I then watched them swimming around, some crossing the slide, some in circles, funny tails, two heads.... After around 25/30 mins they all seemed to clump/ die but wonderful seeing them moving!!! This week is O so Dtd eod. Then hubby has agreed to do a 2nd SA! Woohoo, fingers crossed for some help ))


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Antibodies have a lot to answer for don't they! I never believed him for once second when he told us we could get pregnant with 100% but hear we are! It certainly takes a hell of a lot longer and poses more of a problem than they say! Thank you by the way :) 
Hope you see a bfp soon!! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Pitterpatter5 said:


> Eeeeeekkk.... Congrats Elmo!!! I'm so happy for you and hope all goes well for you. The tests look great, enjoy every minute of this precious time xxxx I hope it's my turn to celebrate soon, pesky antibodies are stopping the solders reach their goal!!! Something to make you giggle... I borrowed one of my schools microscopes at the weekend and made DH give me a sample, I then watched them swimming around, some crossing the slide, some in circles, funny tails, two heads.... After around 25/30 mins they all seemed to clump/ die but wonderful seeing them moving!!! This week is O so Dtd eod. Then hubby has agreed to do a 2nd SA! Woohoo, fingers crossed for some help ))

hiya! :wave: great news on the 2nd sa! Fingers crossed for a good result! :thumbup: and for this ov time, get busy busy busy! I would get in as much as you can :thumbup: :winkwink:
We scoped this time, it is amazing to see them, but I did stress myself out with it all. Afew times (the time before hubbys sa post op) there was nothing, no movement at all! I was close to tears! Not one single twitch of anything, whereas a bout a month before the whole slide was twitching (i say twitching as the scope wasnt great, it only showed movement, couldnt see anything individually). But I was already pregnant when I did that sample before the sa so it was a fluke sample :shrug: we havnt done it since. Xx
Keep us posted wont you! Good luck this week! Xxxxx



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Antibodies have a lot to answer for don't they! I never believed him for once second when he told us we could get pregnant with 100% but hear we are! It certainly takes a hell of a lot longer and poses more of a problem than they say! Thank you by the way :)
> Hope you see a bfp soon!! Xx

happy 4 weeks!!! :dance::dance: 

Still so so happy for you! Amazing news! I too have seen success with 100% antibodies xx my surgeons page have had a few couples xx

What was your bd pattern over your ov time? Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

We dtd on day 8 right after AF then had a night off then as usual we dtd on 10 & 11 day 11 we where both ill but I remember saying to him sorry but we have to do it I'm sure I'm ovulating! The next night we had a night off as like I say we where poorly but then on night 13 I realised that actually I thought I was ovulating that day too so we did it again and that's the day I have been going by as ovulation putting me at 4 weeks today (14dpo even though Af not officially due until Friday!) xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Pitterpatter5!! You are the same person from the netmums thread! I hadn't put two and two together when I saw your name in here! What a small ttc world it is!!!! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

heres baby! So relieved to see baby! Looking amazing! Xxx


----------



## rachy28

Oh hello baby!
Im guessing another girl &#128521; x


----------



## live_in_hope

I think so too! :dance: :cloud9: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Me too!! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy your appointment is any day now right? Two weeks from when you said would be Monday coming? Not sure on exact date though. Thinking about you all the time and all the support you have given, hope I don't sound patronising but I just meant don't ever think Iv got my bfp and run for the hills, I'll never leave this thread till we are talking about your pregnancy!! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Ah elmo thank you hun. Its on Thursday so only 6 days to wait now. Im definitely ready for round 2 now. A lovely girl i cycled with from my clinic just got her bfp from her 2nd transfer (from first ivf) and its really spurring me on. I do get additional support from the pgd with ivf support group on Facebook, they're an amazing set of women.
I really am pleased for you hun, i did tell you it was possible with antibodies. Unfortunately our only 2 natural conceptions ended quite early and we've not even ttc naturally for 18 months now. I will let you know what happens next week, thank you for checking in &#128537; x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

No thanks needed! I think it I'm honest that's why I'm so scared with this pregnancy. I'm hoping my mind will be put to rest somewhat if we make it to the 7+3 scan.

That's Great that you have that support group, it's so important to be talking to people who are in the same place as you. I get lots of extra support on a vasectomy reversal page on the fb where all the ladies are American xx


----------



## rachy28

It definitely helps when you can talk to someone who's going through the same thing. Just after i wrote that previous reply, my nurse rang with my dates. So i start the pill mid April for 10 days, i start stims on the 30th of April and egg collection is week commencing 9th of May. My appointment next week will consist of signing consent, baseline scan, cycle plan, injection teach again because of different meds and ordering our prescription. Im a little excited :happydance:

Try not to worry about it hun, its effectively out of your hands now so you just need to have faith xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Exciting time!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! Let me know. Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! :wave: xxx
Oh wow rachy! Love coming on and seeing updates like this! Great news about your dates! I could feel your excitement through reading your post! :dance: xxx wishing you allllll the best this cycle!!

hey Elmo! Is that the vr adventures group on fb? Im on that too! Theres only about 5/6 english people isnt there....or there was afew months ago. Its lovely that there are so much more support that is easily available....5.5 years ago when I was pre-VR there was nothing....hence why I started this one and its was lovely to find others in the same situation that also wanted to find others....its great that its still being helpful all this time later :thumbup: xx
Cant wait for your scan ! :dance: this time really really drags doesnt it! Its mad! It felt never ending! My scan Was 7+2 and every day felt like a week! :dohh:
How are you feeling generally? Xx:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey! My scan will be at 7+3! Can't come soon enough! 
That's not the group I didn't know about that one, this is called reverse it and I'm the only English member! Feeling ok just way more tired than I ever remember being before and today started with some nausea, but enjoying every sicky second lol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww yay thats brill! I remember getting so excited when my nausea started! I had the tired phase too but lasted a week and thankfully not at the same time as the nausea. I had mild symptoms with em but this was really minimal... Which is why ive been so worried...i ordered a doppler last sunday and it still hasnt come! Im not happy, i ordered it to put my mind at rest and it still hasnt come! :growlmad: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

My friend has a Doppler than I borrowed in the past and will borrow again, her other friend has it at the moment but she has now had her baby. I won't dare try and use it till about 16 weeks I don't think xx


----------



## live_in_hope

would you believe that it came at 5:30 last night!!! My post an brought it?? I didnt know they worked that time on a sat! Not complaing though! Lol. So yer, nearly 2 hours last night and I found baby! :cloud9: then as I knew where to look, I found it within 5 mins this morning! Amazing and such a relief! My sister sent me a vid of when she used a doppler with her son, at 9 weeks!! :shock: i thought she must have got the placenta and thought it was the heartbeat, but when i heard it, nope definitely the heartbeat! 9 weeks! Was really shocked!! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

9 weeks wow and it definitly wasn't her own? X


----------



## rdleela

Yah, I got my new baby on the Doppler at 9 weeks this time! But I think it's cause I had practice from my first pregnancy!

Rachy, very excited for you to cycle again right away! Best of luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

it definitely wasnt her own, it was so incredibly fast! If I hadnt heard it myself, I wouldnt have believed it! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How is everyone? Rachy how are you xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey!! :wave: xxx
All good here, we had our gender scan yesterday....
https://youtu.be/HlRqeQvv1rM


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Haha that video is so cute!! I knew you would have a girl just a feeling :) I'm so tempted to have a 16 week scan but really should save the money and wait for 20 weeks lol X


----------



## rachy28

Im still lurking 
Love getting my baby fix from all you knocked up mammas!
So in T-16 days, i begin bcp in prep for stims...We're just sooooo ready to get this show on the road!

I cant believe how far you ladies are now...im running like fcuk to catch up :haha:

Anyway...keep the updates coming :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You get those knees up (in every sense!!) &#128514; Haha and you won't be far behind at all rachy! You'll be enjoying your summer baby whilst we are fighting the wind and rain! This is going to be the cycle I can feel it xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Haha that video is so cute!! I knew you would have a girl just a feeling :) I'm so tempted to have a 16 week scan but really should save the money and wait for 20 weeks lol X

I too knew she'd be a girl..... A strange thing but I've always 'felt' Id have girls.... If I had another, it'd be a girl too... But we are done now....unless we have a lottery win then Id happily carry on lol. Things are happening quickly now, been feeling her for a week now, she enjoys a kick about in the evenings between 8-10pm lol, so cute... And its all. So surreal because I feel 100% normal..... Have been so incredibly lucky again! My 20 week is 21st April, so only 3 weeks on Thursday :dance:



rachy28 said:


> Im still lurking
> Love getting my baby fix from all you knocked up mammas!
> So in T-16 days, i begin bcp in prep for stims...We're just sooooo ready to get this show on the road!
> 
> I cant believe how far you ladies are now...im running like fcuk to catch up :haha:
> 
> Anyway...keep the updates coming :thumbup: xx



Hey :wave: yay aprils nearly here! :dance: wishing you lots of luck thus cycle :dance: keep us all posted xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all! Hows Everybody going? Rachy hows things with you? Xxx


----------



## rachy28

Well...you know when your just ready to start something and the closer you get to it, the further away it seems....yup, thats me right now &#128542;

Im 3dpo today so that means i should be able to officially start my cycle as soon as i see red, that includes spotting which ive been getting every cycle since transfer. So i could potentially start in 7-8 days :happydance: Ive never wanted af as much, especially not just to take the pill for a few weeks!

Ive been car "window" shopping to keep my mind occupied, kinda struggling to choose something with a bit of umphh but a good size car. I love my current car and its power but i do fancy a change *if i can let go*

18 weeks already!!! And elmo 10!!!! Jeeezzeee its flying over. I cannot wait for more scan pics &#128518; xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's good to keep busy with other things as much as you can isn't it. I developed a few different "hobbies" over our time ttc lol one was buying Yankee candles to the extreme and the other is make up, kept treating myself to bits. Fingers crossed you see that witch soon! Lol funny to be wishing for it for once! 

I had the hospital yesterday, they are busy and wanted me to wait until I would be 16 weeks to have a dating scan!! 
So I have been a bit naughty and told them that I want the nuchal fold test which has to be done before 14 weeks. I'm going to tell them on the day that I changed my mind and I'm not having it but this means I'll get my scan in my 13th week and we can finally tell the kids and other people all being well xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww rachy thats great! :dance: going to be an exciting month following your cycle! :dance: xxx oooh car shopping! Exciting too!!what have you seen that you like so far? Xx

Elmo, 16 weeks really!!! :shock: thats mad! Great idea about the nuchal fold scan :thumbup: it takes ages to get to the dating scan, really gives you peace of kind, so to make you wait until 16 weeks is just madness! :growlmad: xx


----------



## rachy28

Yes you definitely need to keep your mnd occupied during this madness! My problem is very extreme though....i mean how many kitchens and cars can i actually buy during this process :haha:

Im totally confused why they want to make you wait until 16 weeks. Thats not right at all! Id be kicking off or taking myself down to the epu with some phantom bleeding and cramps and getting the scan there and then!

These are what im trying to decide between. The ds3 is fast and i know because I already have one but its red, i dont like red. The vitara is bigger but no power and quite clunky. I need to test drive it but i have a suspicion i wont like the way it drives. Ive looked at the Audi A1 too but the biggest engine is 1.4 and entry level models are expensive.
 



Attached Files:







2016-03-31 21.15.29.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









lg_Suzuki Vitara 1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh rachy decisions decisions! Well you can always buy another car for me! And Im sure elmo wouldnt say no! :winkwink: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy those are some NICE wheels!! Very nice indeed I would take one of each :) 

As for the scan it was just literally the first one available! That busy down there right now. Must be holding some open for those having the nuchal fold test as that's how I have managed to get in by 13 weeks xx


----------



## justonemorex

Hi all,am new here
Husband had a vr Sept 2014 and still no joy,we have two children together aged 9 and 11 but just want one more,and it doesn't seem to be happening.Been so low,and thought joining a forum may help,any advice any of you could give will be greatly received x


----------



## rachy28

Oh hun i know how you feel. Its 3 years since our reversal and im still waiting for our miracle number 3 baby. I already have 2 children aged 9 & 12 and like you we just want one more. Unfortunately for us, we have severe antisperm antibodies which really hinders our chance of natural conception. We did get pregnant but had a very early miscarriage. We're not currently 'trying' as we've moved onto ivf. Ive been a part of this group since 2012 when we were just looking into the idea of trying again and i must say...They're an amazing bunch of ladies!

Have you had a repeat semen analysis recently? Xx


----------



## justonemorex

Hi Rachy,thanks for replying.
We didn't even have the first set of SA!Been hearing so many mixed things about them-we had the view back then that if it was going to happen it would,we decided not to-kinda wish we had now &#128542;,least we would know if he had Antibodies.We are both stressing so much each cycle,I honestly think that's a lot to do with it,just neither of us can work out how to not stress!!!if you know what I mean!.I've read so many things online about how even if people have antibodies they still conceived and when they were least expecting to fall they did,I just can't work out how to "least expect it"when we're actively trying!?x


----------



## live_in_hope

hi :wave: xx welcome to the group! X it really is the hardest thing ever and there arent many people who can truly understand. I would definitely recommend a SA just to know what you are working with really, but like you said, there are a lot online about people conceiving against all the odds...ive seen a rise in people conceiving with 100% antibodies. When we were ttc we temped and used opks, I was obsessed about knowing where I was in my cycle and when I was most fertile. It worked for us Thankfully, however it didnt take any stress out of ttc...there are also tests you can have, to check your egg supply and your hormone levels etc but if you already track your cycles and ovulation, and you ovulate each month with at least 10/11 days between ov and af coming with no probs in between, then the chances are, things are ok there.
I coneived both times around xmas time, the month where I ate, drank whatever I liked and relaxed somewhat...i still temped and used opks but maybe its alcohol :haha: maybe it relaxes you in a way that helps conception :shrug: lol dont think i was legless all over xmas, cant remember the last time i was drunk lol, i just had glasses of wine and enjoyed the celebrations...maybe theres something in it :shrug: lol.

I do wish you lots of luck, keep us posted on things wont you! Having somewhere to go and talk definitely does help! I started this group over 5 years ago when my hubby was booked in for his 1st vr and I just couldnt find any info that was in one place so I thought Id be the one to try and get it all in one place. Are you in the uk? X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi Hun, it was one year and 8 months for us to get our only bfp, I'm now 12 weeks pregnant, we where one of the ones who thankfully where very lucky to manage it with 100 % antibodies, for us it was as you say when we weren't expecting it, we had resigned ourselves to the fact that it couldn't happen naturally, the NHS had said that his antibodies meant "Immunilogical infertility is highly probable" though I must say that at our IVF consultation, the Dr did say, I think if you give it another year you won't be back here, I didn't believe him but he was right. Maybe what helped us to conceive is that I was only thinking about the IVF and saving for that. I had spent every month treating the two week wait as if I was pregnant just in case, not wanting to take as much as a paracetamol, but the month we conceived my back had gone and I thought I can't live like this forever so I took all the pain meds offered to me and had even had a full bottle of red to myself (wouldn't advise that lol) 

I can completely understand you not having had a SA, however at this stage I would really recommend it. I mean with a risk of being horribly negative, the reversal may not even have worked and you might to consider a re-do? If you are in the uk you don't need to pay just speak to your GP? Or alternatively, our consultation with the IVF clinic, my scan on my ovaries etc and his SA all cost £150 and you would be getting the expert advice as well as the tests? Keep chatting to us it will help so much! Xx


----------



## justonemorex

Thanks so much ladies,you make me feel "normal" and obviously understand where I am coming from.
My cycles are 23 days,I ovulate on cd 10 every month and use opk.
I'm 34 and husband is 37.
We have been scoping at home since the op and his sperm count was good at first but has increased over the past year,so that's promising too.
We take pre conception vitamins and use preseed.
Neither of us drink alcohol,not for any reason apart from we enjoy a cuppa better!!!strange I know!maybe having a drink would do us both some good as we are both stress heads!!
I literally fantasise about the day that I take a test and it's a positive,We live with the regret of having the vasectomy done in the first place.We were so you and overwhelmed by 2 babies under 18 months,I need to learn to move on,just not sure how x


----------



## justonemorex

Oh sorry,yes we're in Essex.
and forgot to add... We both eat really well,plenty fruit,veg,good balanced diets and neither of us are over/underweight.
Maybe we are burning ourselves out during ovulation,can I ask if you BD everyday or every other?or less often??x


----------



## rachy28

I dont think you're doing anything wrong or scuppering your chances in any way. Sometimes it just doesn't happen. I know its frustrating and its like "why is this not working...are they swimming in god damn circles!!!"
I would advise you get the sa done, if nothing else, it may give you an answer why its taking so long. There are 2 types of antisperm antibodies, igG & igA.
IgG antibodies prevent sperm from swimming and causes them to clump together (agglutination) this form doesn't prevent pregnancy but do make it difficult.
IgA antibodies prevent sperm from penetrating the egg or binding with them if penetration is successful. Obviously IgA are much more significant when it comes to immune infertility. If your issue is antibodies, you need to keep his supply fresh and i would definitely say keep those pipes cleaned every 48hrs at least x


----------



## justonemorex

Thank you x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Every cycle we had dtd every day over fertile period, it's the first time it has dawned on me and it might mean nothing but the month we conceived we both felt unwell so we only dtd every other day three times, it might mean nothing and be a coincidence or maybe it helped I don't know but if you have been doing every day, maybe one month give every other day a try? X


----------



## justonemorex

Hi ElmoBumpToBe,

We have been doing it 2-3 per day from the day my period finishes to 3 days after ovulation!!We are both so tired by the end of each cycle,I don't think it's doing either of us any good!Poor Husband does a full days work each day too.
This month we will just do it every other and only around ovulation,some sites say to start 5 days before ovulation! and 3 days after,and that doesn't seem to be working for us!x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

2-3 PER DAY? My word bless you I'm not surprised you are worn out lol I would definitly give yourselves a break and try every other day this month, as for when to start that's a tough one, must admit it's always been safest for me to start from period finishing as my youngest was conceived the day I finished my period and this baby was conceived on day 10 when I had been off my period a couple of days! It's so hard I know it becomes all consuming. My hubby also had really low vitamin d, and had been taking quite high supplements, that could have helped too xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I came across another lady today on another thread and they took two years to conceive xx


----------



## justonemorex

Thank you,I really do appreciate others opinions,honestly 2-3 per day,we just thought we were giving it the best chance possible,but in hindsight I really think both our bodies are so tired,they can't be in the best shape for making a baby x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It could be significantly reducing your chances especially if he has a low
Count, I would give every other day a go Hun or even once a day :) xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, have you had your scan yet? I need a baby pic fix :haha:

I started bcp last week (first day of spotting as told) but im quite worried because af has gone MIA!!
Im 100% sure its all down to the pill because I tested to rule out pregnancy and of course it was 100% negative. 
My problem is, I take my last pill next week and have a 2 day break before starting stims, i cant stim unless i bleed :wacko:
Do you think af will show her face when I have that break? xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think it will! I used to take the pill that you never stopped taking and I didn't have periods, after a while I would get this brown break through bleeding and soon as I didn't take my pill for one or two days my period would start as I used to prefer to let my body do its thing once in a while! Can't wait for you to get started!!

We had a private scan as I was freaking out at 11 weeks thinking something was wrong, my hospital scan is a week tomorrow! Let me try attach pic of my 11 week scan :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rachy28

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I've baby envy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Such a clear picture too, you can clearly see his/her facial features xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You can can't you! Don't worry rach, your time has got to be coming, you deserve this xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: how we all doing? Yay elmo! :dance: what a great piccy! I must say, scans are getting much better these days! I was amazed at my forst one!:cloud9: glad alls ok though! Roll on next week hey! My 20 week is this week, on thurs! Cant wait! Xx

Eek rachy! Hope af plays ball for you! Cant wait for things to get going for you!! Xx


----------



## camerashy

Hi ladies not sure if right thread to post but have or did any of you ladies regret the vasectomy your dh .Or parter had? My dh has it done 2 + half yrs ago . My dh has actually been mentioning " jokingly" about a vasectomy reversal + how he wouldn't mind having another child and now I'm starting to also question his vasectomy :wacko:..... Am starting to think " what if " etc ... We have 4 children ,decided we were done , we're both only 34 so not too old;) lol . Is this just a post vasectomy phase ? I've even found myself looking at baby clothes ... Help .....Lol


----------



## justonemorex

Hi Camerashy,

Yes!!!Both Husband and I 100% regret getting it done.Once our two children were about 2 and 3 and there wasn't as many sleepless nights and feeling overwhelmed,it dawned on us.
Your Husband has good odds though as his original vasectomy was only two years ago,so if you were to go ahead with a reversal,the sooner the better x


----------



## camerashy

Thank you for replying x how did u get on ? Did your hubby have the reversal?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Camerashy, hello there :) this is a reversal thread so you will find nothing but ladies who deeply regret the vasectomy and have had it reversed. HUGE expensive mistake in our case. Painful Year and 8 months of ttc after the reversal but are now expecting :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hunny xxx we came into the vr from a different situation...my hubby is older and Im his 2nd wife after he had the vasectomy after 4 children with his 1st wife. I am currently expecting our 2nd and probably our last as my hubby had to have 2 reversals, as after pur first daughter, he scarred over, so we had another reversal last sept to have our 2nd daughter who is due in sept xxx

The success rates are fantastic these days and if you are in England I can whole heartidly recommend a fab surgeon :thumbup: xxx


----------



## camerashy

Wow huge congrats :) + thank you for replying


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You are totally welcome please stick around in your want any more info and especially if you do decide to go for it! Xx


----------



## camerashy

Aw Thank you , that's so kind , I will stick around and keep u posted on our decision x


----------



## rachy28

Cam, I joined this thread a year before our reversal. It kept me informed and helped us with our decision to go ahead :thumbup:


----------



## rachy28

Just a quick update from moi!

I finally managed to get hold of my nurse, she asked me to stop the pill on Sunday instead of Tuesday, that should guarantee a bleed before i start stimulation on friday. I have started spotting again so fingers crossed things are actually beginning to go right for us now :wacko: xx


----------



## justonemorex

camerashy said:


> Thank you for replying x how did u get on ? Did your hubby have the reversal?


Hi,Yes had it in Sept 2014(8 years after vasectomy),still not had our BFP yet but after speaking with these lovely ladies,we are making a few "changes" to our baby making techniques haha !x


----------



## camerashy

Lol good for u hun x wishing u lots of baby luck it 2016 x &#10084;&#55357;&#56438;


----------



## justonemorex

Thank you!x and you,are you in the UK?x


----------



## camerashy

Ireland , + u?


----------



## justonemorex

Essex x


----------



## camerashy

Will this be your first baby ?


----------



## justonemorex

No we have a 11 year old girl and 9 year old boy x


----------



## camerashy

Great ages to help with a new baby :)


----------



## justonemorex

Absolutely...,would love so much to give them a little brother or sister xx


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy28 said:


> Just a quick update from moi!
> 
> I finally managed to get hold of my nurse, she asked me to stop the pill on Sunday instead of Tuesday, that should guarantee a bleed before i start stimulation on friday. I have started spotting again so fingers crossed things are actually beginning to go right for us now :wacko: xx

thats great news rachy! How are you feeling about it all? You nervous? Xxx


----------



## rachy28

Yes I am, I guess the excitement of the first time has gone. I know what to expect and how emotionally draining it is. Its a numbers game and im crap at those :haha: 
Being on a different protocol makes me feel nervous too, i had a slow but fantastic response on cycle 1 so im quite unsure how things are going to go this time. Quality over quantity right!

Took my last bcp this morning, they turned me into an emotional wreck...i cried yesterday because my teabag burst, whats that all about :wacko:
Now just hoping for a good bleed before friday then we can get this show on the road &#128521; xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm excited rachy! X


----------



## live_in_hope

aww bless you! Xx hormones :wacko: :dohh: fx for a good bleed then yep! Roll on this week!! :dance: keep us posted, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

good luck today elmo! Dont forget to show off your pics! :dance: xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Did my 2nd stim injection tonight, I was a little apprehensive yesterday but it all came flooding back to me...just like riding a bike...i got this! &#128170;
I'll update on friday after my stim scan with *hopefully* news of lots of beautiful follicles!

Elmo, I hope your scan went well hun x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi lovelies, my scan went really well, didn't have nuchal fold testing etc but by eye sonographer said the fold was very small and he was more than happy with that. Little monkey was in some poor positions so didn't get great pics but it's ok I have my 11 week pic where he looks like a "real" baby lol :) next scan should be in around 5 weeks time they said I will get a letter with a scan some time the week the 6th of June. Met with consultant and will start blood thinners at 28 weeks. Xx

Rachy it's all systems go! You hang in there and keep us updated, I'm here any time xx

Liv hope you and girly bump are feeling good! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey elmo! :wave: glad it went well, shame about the pics though! Roll on june! :dance: ive just got a groupon for ac4d scan and im hoping to book it for mid june xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ooh how much is it and where at? Anywhere in Yorkshire? Ben really wants to get one further on! 

Today we picked our pram! A stokke trailz, I am in love lol!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh thats exciting! We assembled the cot today and put the curtains up in the nursery, it looks so cute already. We moved here last feb and its been the junk room since we moved here, didnt even have a curtain pole in it! If you go on groupon just type in 4d scan and look in your area, there are always some about. Mine was £49 amd you get pics and a dvd! :thumbup: i oaid over £100 for Ems 5 years ago xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh wow send us a pic when it's finished! We are doing a nursery this time, have managed to squish the boys into the same room (squish sounds awful lol) but it's a good sized room, and we can't really have them sharing with a baby who will keep them up, though baby will be in with me for quite a while. The rooms where really old fashioned when we moved in ...god three years ago actually can't believe we have been here that long! So we are hopefully having the room plastered, coving painted etc do it from scratch, we have been getting some brill deals from mamas and papas as Ben is a man on a mission finding price matches online lol as long as the website have a physical shop someherre in the country then they have to price match it! So far we have a furniture set ordered with cotbed, wardrobe, changing unit, bookcase, shelf and toy chest, plus our pram, car seat and a mamaroo! X


----------



## live_in_hope

oh wow sounds great! :thumbup: we have ems nursery furniture still, wardrobe, cotbed and drawers and luckily enough, when we moved last year, ems room had built in furniture so the wardrobe is already in the spare room. As its the box room its alot smaller than ems but she wont be in there until shes about 5/6months okd anyway and even then itl be just to sleep, but il make the best of what we have. Itl have a cotbed, wardrobe, drawers and changing table and il make it pretty lol. Il upload piccys when ive done xx


----------



## rachy28

Just letting you know how the scan went today. After 7 stim injections we are nearly ready for collection on mon/tues! 
We have 7 on the right: 18, [email protected], 15.5, [email protected], 14. Several more under 12mm 
We have 11 on the left: 16.5, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], 14 and lots under 12mm. 
I go back to the clinic tomorrow for another scan so i should find out exactly when collection will be.
Im feeling quite sore around my ovaries & my boobs are incredibly tender. It feels like someone is burning my nipples! 
Its all good though :happydance: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Eeeeek rachy!!!! So close now!!!! Good luck I mean that SO MUCH!!! xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

wow that sounds like loads! :dance: I tAke it they are good figures and sizes? Wow keep us posted on what day you get for collection! So excited for you! This is your time! Lol at your nipples, there really isnt nothing that compares to the pain of sore nipples!:dohh: xx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks ladies &#128518;
Yea they're great sizes and i should expect around 15 mature eggs, at this point last cycle...i didnt have anything over 11mm so im doing really well on the new protocol. The ganirelix injection hurts so much but needs must! Im triggering with a non hcg trigger this time to avoid ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome again. My scan isnt until 11am so i wont get chance to update until later tomorrow evening xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ah thats brill! Cant wait for todays update!! Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Waiting for update this evening!! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Sorry its late. Had such a crazy day :wacko:
Anyway, after having another scan today, we have a total of 48 follicles, 25 of which are big enough to get eggs but Guys hospital want me to stim an extra day. My largest is 19mm, most are 17mm and they like to see at least 3 over 18mm before trigger shot. I have another scan on Monday then trigger that night for collection on Wednesday now. I have over stimulated again but im using a non hcg trigger so that should reduce my risk of ohss. I really don't know where all of these follicles come from when i only have an antral follicle count of 12! I dont have pcos and all of my bloods suggest an average ovarian reserve. I'll be back to update on monday then &#128518; xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's Monday!!!!!! X


----------



## live_in_hope

wowzers rachy! Yes where do they all come from!!:shock: thats great though! And now monday has been so 1 more sleep until collection day! :dance: xxx


----------



## rachy28

So sorry!
Im sat in our hotel room in London!
It was a very long, boring and wet 5hr drive but we are here!
I had to do my trigger shot at 1:30am so im pretty exhausted. Our scan yesterday showed those 25 follicles had grown and were between 16mm and 23.5mm. I have 20 over 18mm so we got the go ahead to trigger. Collection is 1:30pm tomorrow but i probably wont update until Friday after ive been transferred and discharged from st thomas's back to Guys xx


----------



## live_in_hope

wow thats great rachy! Brilliant! So exciting, :dance: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck rachy, can't wait to here an update on Friday! Will be thinking about you!! X


----------



## rachy28

Quick update girls before i begin our 5hr journey home
I'll just leave this here &#128521;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160511_200818.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rachy28

I'll just leave this here too :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160512_143517.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## justonemorex

Good luck Rachy Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh my god that's amazing!!! 14 Embys??? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Yes 14! I have a feeling our quality is better than last cycle, we lost 6 straight away the first time and only had a 70% fertilisation rate. This time we got 90% fertilisation and the embryologist said his sperm and my eggs looked beautiful this time around.
Guys acu have been fantastic with me and discharged me a few hours after collection, its usually an in /out procedure anyway but my heart issues means they monitor me closely. Im happy with our results so far, now we need lots of embies to day 5/6 for pgd and hopefully a few good quality healthies for transfer in july. Next update is tuesday x


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations on the great fertilization report Rachy! Good luck with the transfer! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Checking in, will be back tomorrow hoping for an exciting update! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

omg wow!! Look at those numbers!ooooh I have a good feeling about this! :dance: so glad you are being well looked after! Xx il check back in tomorrow xxx


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies, 9 of my embryos made it to blastocyst and were biopsied but only 6 survived the biopsy. So we have 6 snowbabies in the freezer! Now begins the torturous wait to see how many are healthy and suitable for transfer x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

6 is a pretty good start right rach? You know better than I do! Good that you started with so many so that you can have 6 waiting! Does this mean that all six don't have your heart condition? Xx


----------



## rachy28

6 is good, we're waiting to find out how many of those 6 are free of my heart condition.
Last cycle we had 5 biopsied and only 1 healthy so its really just a numbers game. I just gotta hope we win the lottery this time x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Really hope so Rach! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww rachy fingers crossed! When do you find out how many will be ok? Xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Hopefully the back end of next week. If i do have any then ill start prepping for fet this cycle and transfer will be sometime in july x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Must feel like the longest week in the world Hun. Can you keep buys this week do you have any plans? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Its the worst wait ever! I'll be fine for the first 7 days then it'll be all i can think about. Last time i decided to decorate but i just kept messing it up so i wont be doing that. Im saving up the deposit for my new car so retail therapy is out of the question &#128514;
I'll just have to find some way of coping i guess x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww bless ya! I. Hope it goes quickly Rach! Keep yourself busy! Ooh yer did you decide on a car in the end? Xx


----------



## rachy28

Yea ive decided to get the ds3, i get alot more car for my money with that one & its fun to drive, i should have enough to order it by late june so should have it by September. I cant wait! 

How is your bump coming along, I bet there's no hiding it now x


----------



## rdleela

Hi, Rachy! Great results so far and I'm hoping you get a lot of healthy blasts! Hope the wait goes by quickly!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh cool rachy! So exciting! And you cant beat that new car smell! :cloud9: lol. Ive just put this pic on my journal....Im amazed at the difference in less than 3 weeks.... 1st may and yesterday 20th may...

..


----------



## rachy28

Thanks rdleela &#128537;

Oh wow vickie, you're looking swell &#128525;

My nurse asked me to go in for a baseline scan on Thursday, she said in a previous one they had noticed i had fluid in my uterine cavity, its not great to transfer embies if you have fluid as it can be toxic to our delicate embryos. If the fluid is still there on thurs then i have to postpone transfer until we have a hysteroscopy to see what is causing it. Of course I immediately consulted dr google and it keeps coming back with things like blocked tubes, endometriosis, fibroids and so on...now im pinicking &#128559;
Anyway, hopefully i get the go ahead xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh rach these things never run smooth do they, it's a dam good job babies are so worth it! Hoping you get the go ahead, if there is indeed fluid there then what can they do to get you ready for transfer? 

Vickie WOW! at 22 weeks you couldn't even tell you where pregnant!! You are blooming now though :) I'll post a couple of my bump pics xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

12 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

16 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rachy28

Awww im so broody now, you both look gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;

If its from my tubes, then they'll remove them. Fibroids and endo scarring can also be removed so not all is lost. Im hoping it was retained blood from af as i had been spotting for several days before flow for a few cycles, which isnt normal for me at all. Ive read that vitamin e helps rid uterine fluid and plump up the lining so im giving that a bash at the moment. If there's no fluid there & we've a healthy embryo then we can start estrogen on day 2 of my next cycle so fingers crossed. I'll let you know how it goes x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww rachy :dohh: I hope the fluid has gone before Thurs, did they think it was likely to go before then? Google is brilliant but can be the cause of so much unessessary worry hey! But I would always want to know the worst case scenario of everything, thats just me! Lol I shall keep everything crossed that alls fine on Thurs :hugs:
Lol thank you, I cant stop looking at the pic to be honest! Its like its been photoshopped :haha: I must start taking my bump pics when Ive dine my hIr and make up though :haha:

Elmo! Love your pics! You look amazing! :dance: love bump piccys! Wont be long until you're uploading yours too rachy :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Keep us updated rachy, I hope it can be that you go right ahead! It will be you as well soon I feel sure of it!! 

Thanks Vickie :) xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Can't believe I forgot to tell you this like its nothing lol!!

Baby is.......A BOY!!! xxx


----------



## rdleela

Your bumps are so cute! I'm 30 weeks now, so feeling like my bump is very large rather than cute lol

and Elmo, another boy!! yay!!! I don't think I ever told any of you that I'm having a boy this time!

Rachy, I think the fact that they found this fluid and are being cautious about putting your precious embryos back is very good! It's better than wasting them, you know?! Regardless, I hope they find the cause and/or it's gone so you can get prepping for transfer!


----------



## rachy28

Ah congrats elmo, I know you'd have liked a girl but boys are so adorable. I love my son to pieces, even when he's calling me old and trying to cupcake me :haha:
Will this be your last or would you be tempted to give it one more shot for a girl?

Rdleela, I totally agree with you. Im glad they're trying to make this as successful as possible. I hear many women complaining about their clinic for being treat differently just because they're nhs funded, I can honestly say that mine hasnt done that. My nurse is amazing and will do anything she can to help. If i ask for something not usually funded...she makes it happen. I guess its good news that there was no fluid on my stim cycle but given it was found on cd18 on a natural cycle after ovulation, it might be that i need further monitoring during progesterone treatment. Im sure we'll get to the bottom of this & im sure you look just as gorgeous as vickie and elmo xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww Elmo and rdleela! Congrats on your boys!! :dance: I honestly feel if I were to have anymore, that I would only have girls and Im cool with that. Lol I remember when I was a teen I always wanted 4 boys! :shrug: i have a nephew who is just adorable and my sis is preg again too, and finds out sat, but i think its a girl. Shes due 8weeks after me.
Im struggling this week....dont think im quite adjusting to how big ive got in such a short time...Im actually wondering if its normal? Like 3 weeks ago, nothing, now boom...im just uncomfortable, particulary today and knackered! Might stay in bed tomorrow....havnt pulled the 'im pregnant' card at work yet and Ive only got 6 weeks left :haha: and my pram is coming tomorrow....surely a good reason to have a pj day!:haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Vicki if you are feeling particularly uncomfortable and like the growth spurt is odd (you'll know yourself I think) then ask your midwife about checking for polyhydramnios, I was carrying smaller with Reid then all of a sudden at 20 odd weeks I trippled in size, I told my midwife who measured my bump and said I was bang on for dates, I knew she was wrong! Luckily I had consultant the following day, she measured me and said I was measuring 6 weeks ahead!! She sent me in for a scan then and there and they realised I had the extra fluid which was then monitored. Might just be that you have suddenly changed how you are carrying but could be worth checking. 

Rdleela 30 weeks already!! I bet you look great :)

Rachy do you know honestly it's weird I have gone from having Reid and being desperate for a girl, to now thinking I don't even think it would be so bad to have another and have another boy!! 

I can't see us ever trying again though I could go through it, in the future if we are still young enough and money is no object and we live in a much bigger house then maybe we would see what happened but I don't know how laid back I could be once I had that idea in my head know what I mean? 

So what's happening now rach? I can't remember what happens during this period xx


----------



## rachy28

So update for you ladies and its good and not so good news.

My scan today revealed a perfect uterus with absolutely no fluid at all and im good to begin meds on cd1 for transfer.

We got our embryo results today too. Yet again we only have one unaffected embaby and its poorly graded at 5cc.
All of the affected embryos were graded excellent or good at 5aa,5ab,5bb,4aa & 4bc. The same thing happened on round 1 &#128557;
The chances of our 5cc embie sticking is very low and if it does, the chances of miscarriage or blighted ovum is high. Im just so gutted and cant seem to dry my eyes. 
Now we have to transfer this embie, we dont have a choice because its nhs policy. I know it wont work and the probable outcome of a 3rd cycle will be much the same. Im seriously considering just giving up altogether xx


----------



## justonemorex

I'm so sorry Rachy,you've come this far,I'm sure someone is watching over you.There is still a chance it will work,if not this time then maybe next,You must be so mentally drained from it all,try and have a nice bath and an early night,and take each day as it comes,Big hugs xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy I can't even imagine how hard this is for you now, I wish there was something I could say that would make any difference at all to the way you feel, it isn't fair not at all. All you can do, is go ahead with transfer, be as emotionally prepared as you can be and there could well be a miracle when you are least expecting it? Maybe I am being naive because I don't know anything about the grading of embryos, but look at this way in a natural pregnancy we have no idea what the quality of those embryos are, maybe some are really poor and they make it none the less? We would never know. How far away will transfer be? Sending you a lot of love right now xx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks girls. After speaking to my nurse today, im feeling a little better but still don't expect this to work.
My nurse suggested we take a good long break if transfer fails before perusing our final round rather than write it off. Ive agreed to cycle again in march next year and hopefully transfer in august next year. Hopefully that will give us ample time to come to terms with this cycle and improve our embryo quality.

Elmo, I start drugs on day 1 of my next bleed, im guessing we should be ready for transfer by the first week of July xx


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy! :hugs: I second exactly what elmo says :thumbup: and time for the saying, 'hope for the best, prepare for the worst' and sometimes just that mental preparation eases the blow should the worst happen. But with there being a chance, then I (and I soeak for the other ladies too) will be keeping absolutely everything crossed that this is your miracle baby xxxx


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, I'm sorry!!! I know what it feels like to go through a whole cycle like that and feel gutted at the end of it with not-good embryo results. It's heart wrenching! Even though the quality isn't top-notch, doesn't mean it can't work! I think you do have to go into this transfer with a hope for the best, expect the worst type of mentality. I'm so glad that you will consider a third cycle! I agree, take your time with that one! Wishing you the very best!


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone. Hope you don't mind me joining in. My hubby is going for his reversal on the 16th June. We have 4 kiddies already who are 9, 7, 6 and 4. He is 3.5 years post vasectomy so fingers crossed. Really thought we were done but about a year ago my broodiness started AGAIN and now it's in full swing so we are going for it. I'm 33 and he is 43. xxxx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks rdleela, im wondering if perhaps id benefit from a lower stim dose. I was using 300iu merional (menopur) and responded pretty quickly. The day i started ganirelix i reduced that dose to 225iu. Ive heard that high stims can reduce quality and given that i responded well both cycles, then i may benefit from starting on 225iu and staying at that dose. What about a combo of gonal f & menopur for quality, im definitely going to chat with our fs about it.

I went ahead and booked myself a holiday to turkey next summer. Its given me new focus and im just ready to move on from this disaster now. 

Hopefulvrmum, welcome to the thread! They're an amazing bunch of ladies with lots of experience and successes. Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

rachy28 said:


> Thanks rdleela, im wondering if perhaps id benefit from a lower stim dose. I was using 300iu merional (menopur) and responded pretty quickly. The day i started ganirelix i reduced that dose to 225iu. Ive heard that high stims can reduce quality and given that i responded well both cycles, then i may benefit from starting on 225iu and staying at that dose. What about a combo of gonal f & menopur for quality, im definitely going to chat with our fs about it.
> 
> I went ahead and booked myself a holiday to turkey next summer. Its given me new focus and im just ready to move on from this disaster now.
> 
> Hopefulvrmum, welcome to the thread! They're an amazing bunch of ladies with lots of experience and successes. Good luck on your journey xx

Thanks so much :)


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy! Great news about the holiday! A shift in focus really does the world of good! And amazing the pressure it reduces and we all know how much better we feel when pressure is reduced :thumbup: Im still remaining hopeful for you though xxxxx I started a degree the month sean had his first VR lol....

Welcome hopefulvrmum! Wishing you and hubby all the best! 3.5yr post vr should give you good success rates, my motto... It only takes one! :winkwink: stick around and share your journey with us! We have all come into this many different ways and have many many different experiences that we are happy to share with you :thumbup: xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome hopefulvrmum! Wouldn't have coped without this thread. As livein says, we have had different circumstances and will be here for your journey! It's not always easy we won't lie! xx

Rachy I think the holiday is a perfect idea and so healthy the way you have a mental plan in place should this cycle not work out, lots of love xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies. It's so much appreciated. I have a feeling it's going to be a real roller coaster. We have opted for microsurgery , in such a tizz incase it's a botched job.....paranoia off the scale! 

Congratulations to you both on your precious babies it's so lovely to see :)


Silly question but how do you get the tickers on your posts xxx


----------



## rachy28

Hopefulvrmum, are you in the uk? Where will your dh be having his vr done? Most clinics use microsurgery now and its hugely successful. 

My dh's vr was also 3 and a half years after his v.
He had his vr over 3 years ago now and still has a fantastic sperm count, so i have no doubt that you'll definitely get success in returning sperm. Unfortunately for us though, he developed extremely high antisperm antibodies which have rendered us with immune infertility. We have the worst kind of antibodies too :(

That doesn't mean it will happen to you so dont be put off.
Elmos dh also had antisperm antibodies present and is obviously pregnant :happydance: and Live_in_hopes dh had 2 vr's...both resulting in pregnancies!!!

xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

I've read about those anti bodies . So sorry that happened to you. I wish you lots of luck with your treatment. Everything crossed.

Yes I'm in Sunderland . My hubby going to Dr Dawson in Hartlepool. We've heard mostly good things about him and when we had the consultation he examined DH and said he was good to go so feeling quite optimistic . I'll just be glad when it's over because I'm not sleeping or anything. Dh way more laid back about the whole thing. Typical man ha xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

lol yes, blokes are arent they! :eyeroll: like rachy said, my hubby has had 2 vrs and has already said he would happily have another :dohh: I doubt the surgeon would be so keen though :haha: this is it for us though... We are assuming my hubby will scar over again and I cant go through it all again, not for a 3rd time. Lots of people do conceive with antibodies, elmo did :thumbup: my hubby had 65% but I did read that 50% was normal :shrug: some things are out of our control but in my experience, nothing seems to be impossible these days :thumbup: xxx

Ps. If you click on one of our tickers, itl take you to the bump website. In the search bar on the page, type in 'tickers' and it should bring down a series of links, its usually the top one then choose the one you want xx :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Thanks so much I'm hopeless with things like this but i feel a bit plain and boring next to all your lovely tickers etc :).

I definitely just want one more although I've been saying that for years now . We have 4 under 10 but my youngest is starting school in September and I'm not looking forward to it. We've had a baby for 9 years and I just can't give up on one more. My family think I'm crazy but are coming round to it lol xxx


----------



## rachy28

Ah you're not so far away from me :)
We looked into the hartlepool clinic but ultimately decided to go with Spire Washington. I felt better knowing we had gone to a reputable hospital x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Neighbours :) My name is Racheal too ha.

We did look into Spire aswell but decided against it. Hoping we have made the right choice. It's a minefield really , I didn't think we would be in this position for a single minute. xx


----------



## rachy28

Haha! What are the odds &#128518;
It did take us a whole year to decide on our clinic, it wasn't an easy choice at all. We looked into dr harriss in Nottingham but decided to go as local as possible. Turns out that was a bit of a pointless move as we are now having treatment between Leeds Center for Reproductive Medicine and Guys Assisted Conception Unit in London :wacko:

I don't think any of us expected to be doing this, i honestly never expected doing ivf! 
Its exciting though, and its great fun trying again &#128521; xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

That's very true! I truly thought we were done then 2 years ago I felt the broody feelings again...We were unsure what to do and whether we should just count our blessings but we just couldn't ignore it. 

It definitely is. I am already charting and taking vitamins etc haha....not obsessing though &#128514; x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

It's so worth it when you get there. Our eldest took 4 years and we were written off as unexplained infertility . We applied for adoption and as we were in the final stage we found out i was 12 weeks pregnant....x


----------



## rachy28

Oh wow, I bet that was an amazing surprise! I wish we were that lucky, I hate ivf and would do anything for a natural pregnancy. Things are a little more complicated for us though as we've got a genetic mutation which means every child we have has a 50/50 chance of having a serious heart defect. We already have 2 children with it.

It was Live_in_hope who got me into charting, im not as obsessive these days but i find it a wonderful tool for predicting when af will show. Im sure you'll find it very useful xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

It definitely was , my periods were pretty irregular at the time so I didn't even test. I was fed up of looking at negative tests. Also I was young and naive to it all. One night there was a programme on that featured vomit and I ran to the bathroom being sick ...it happened for 2-3 days before it dawned on me that I might actually be pregnant! 
We have had no problem conceiving since but I was in my 20s then I'm 33 now so hoping it all still works!

That's a scary thing for you to have to deal with...Is that something that can be diagnosed in pregnancy or when baby is actually born? I saw a baby on one born every minute who had pre diagnosed heart issues .Can't imagine the worry!


----------



## live_in_hope

sounds like your all set to get going on the ttc front! :thumbup::winkwink:
Both of our VRs were with Dr Harriss, seemed natural to go back to him As we had had success the first time. I guess in the sense of never expecting to be here, i guess I kinda did...Im the second wife :haha: he was a 36 year old 'snipped' father of 4 when we met when I was 18.... But at 18 i didnt want children, I was happy living in the here and now and although people would say to me 'oh but what if in 10years time blah blah blah....' And I was like 'im not ending something now because of something I may or may not want in 10years time...' I have always loved kids (and I work with them) so people did find it hard to imagine me without any but I was madly in love and enjoying life with hubby. I guess Id never let myself think about the children thing...and just before we got married he told me he wanted me to have his babies....I about died of love overload...I had no idea I could love the man I was going to marry any more, but wow, a whole new found love emerged. We got married, saved a bit and had the vr...all in secret... Nobody knew we have even discussed it... So imagine my parents surprise when the first they knew about their first grandchild was when i was 8 weeks pregnant. It was a magical time I must say :cloud9: then after a MC 3years ago, we have been trying for No.2....that time could have been much shorter if we had discovered sooner that hubby had scarred over :dohh: but we are so happy to be where we are now so wouldnt change a thing. :dance: i too charted and temped....also...do you wear a fitbit or fitness tracker? I did enjoy the temping etc but i did obsess and was glad to stop. I had been doing it for years though...hopefully that wont be the case for you guys. After the vrs, we were lucky to conceive on the 3rd cycle after each one so I didnt do it for that long those times, jus tthe time since june13-april15 xx


----------



## rachy28

Ahhh vickie your story is lovely &#128525; You put a huge smile on my currently miserable face &#128518;

Hopefulvrmum, its currently only diagnosable through cvs testing at around 10 weeks of pregnancy. I couldn't ever terminate if we were faced with a positive result at that point so i would refuse to do the cvs. Its a progressive disease, you're generally fit and well until puberty when the heart really grows and changes in response to hormones. It ultimately leads to heart transplantation or sudden death. I have this disease, have had multiple heart surgeries and have an implanted cardioverter defibrillator which has saved my life twice now due to cardiac arrest. Its hard to watch your kids get weaker as they get older, seeing them go through surgeries are the worst but you learn to deal with it xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Wow what a fantastic story . Heart warming :) . It really is a miracle that anyone gets pregnant at all when you think of the logistics of it!
I was also 18 when I met my partner, he's older than me too but hadn't been married or had children. We started trying quick quickly after getting together , in my naivety I thought it would happen quickly....how wrong I was! I honestly cherish every moment with my babies and feel like I'm being greedy but I just can't get enough! I still look at them and can't believe they are mine x xxx

Wow rachy that sounds so complicated. I understand conpletely was just thinking along the lines of knowing beforehand so that you were prepared etc. I can't even fathom what you must go through . My son has quite severe autism and slight developmental delay but that's nothing really I am always thankful and never take it for granted that any child will be completely healthy. My best friend have birth two years ago to a baby that has very complex needs . They have her the option of termination after the 20 week scan and said he may not survive the birth . He is poorly but hes am absolute joy and he surpassed expectation by far xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

by the way ladies I am queen of the typos so I do apologise in advance hahaha . I hope you can translate &#128514; xxxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

I don't use a fitbit or a fitness tracker no. What do you use it for besides the obvious? I am going to buy a clearblue fertility monitor I think. xx


----------



## live_in_hope

rachy, I know about your condition from chatting over the years but everytime I read about it, it shocks me at just how serious it really is! :shock: you do a great job dealing/living with it and I cant imagine how hard it must be knowing what your children may face more of as they get older. Your daughter was last to have surgery wasnt she? So brave, all of you! :hugs: xxx

Hopeful, you are right, every child is so special and I think ladies on forums like this really know just how much so and how being blessed with a child is never to be taken for granted. I totally get the feeling if great need for 'just one more baby' and I would if it was somebodys second or 10th child. Its a feeling/urge that can not be surpressed! I do worry that I will want for another but I have already told myself that thihs is it. The chances are my hubby will scar quicker this time and I just couldnt do it all again...however if it happened naturally then well, that would be a miracle...but i cant put myself in the 'i want another baby and will do whatever to get it' again......i need to enjoy the babies I have if that is all I am going to have.and hubby is 50 this year...il be 32 but it just wouldnt be practical. We cant afford for me not to work and I couldnt afford 2 in childcare....so unless we wait another 5 years when Vienna is in school, that would be even less practical...... But yer, for now...I shall remain happy with 2 :thumbup:

I asked about the fitbit because I got one in oct and it records your resting heart rate daily and oresents it in a nice graph.....then in the week leading up to ov, it increases slightly then decreases back to normal at around 2/3dpo... Then in dec when i ovd it kept increasing each day, and it was clocking that I had done hours of 'fat buring' activities when i hadnt done snything out of the ordinary. I though it was faulty. I googled what would make me resting heart rate increase and was met with trauma, stress, anxiety, illness (none of which i was experiencing) and early pregnancy! That was the only thing that was possible. I was about 4 dpo! I watched it increase daily and my bbt chart wasnt screaming pregnancy so wasnt holding out much hope but was wondering why it was increasing each day when i was fit and well.... Then sure enough, yep i was pregnant! And since then ive seen lots of posts online about people using them to detect their pregnancies. :thumbup: i started a thread on here actually at the time and its still active now with people sharing their experiences.....strange how it isnt a more well known method??:shrug:
It was increased the other week for afew days and i had been feeling a little dizzy and light headed so thinking it was my blood pressure i went to the doctors to discover i had a water infection! It had basically told me i wasnt well....so interesting! :thumbup: love it! Lol xx
Wow, talk about a mammoth post :haha: :dohh:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Even the thought of having to hand your child over to a surgeon and put their life in their hands fills me with fear. Honestly I don't know how people get through it. It's amazing the strength you can find within yourself at times. 

It's so nice that people understand . My mother is the least maternal person ever and when I announced last 3 pregnancies I knew she thought I was crazy and an made no fuss or effort like she did for my first and sadly I think that's mainly because she was relieved that a wouldn't be adopting as she really wasn't keen on the idea. We don't see her a great deal these days. I'm extremely lucky in that I'm self employed and am able to do the majority of my work from home so I have never had to use childcare or I just wouldn't have been able to have so many children. Especially as they're so close in age. I'd have had them in chilcare at the same time really. I've usually put them in one or two days a week in our local nursery from about 18 months as I feel it's really benefited them but I'm so glad I never had to leave them as small babies. This time if I'm lucky enough to be blessed I'll have all of the children at school so it will be absolutely lovely to have that special time during the day going to baby groups , massage and swimming etc. I couldn't do that with all of the children as I had my middle two less than 11 months apart so I couldn't do certain things. I'm trying not to get too excited by the whole thing it's so easy to get carried away. I'm trying to hope for the best but prepare for the worst xxx

Wow that's amazing I had no idea that they were so useful when TTC! I think I better have one hehehe . Thank you :)

How is your pregnancy going? is your little one excited to be a big sister xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww thats great that you get to work from home, there have been times lately when I really wish I did something else or had reduced hours...but when i look at it, it really isnt that bad. I work in a school, im a nursery nurse in foundation(reception) and also a HLTA so I can cover classes and teach (without the responsibility/workload/pressure) of a teacher! So it means that I get 12 weeks off a year and although I work 5 days a week, i do 8-4pm. I was lucky enough to be on mat leave with Emily until she was a few weeks off being 1 and the same this time around too really. Emily starts school in sept as baby is due so I will love having that quality time with baby as I did Emily. Im very close to my parents and my mum has emily mon, tues afternoon after her mornings at nursery then she has her all day wednesday and then em does 8-4:30 at nursery on a thurs and a friday so it isnt like shes ever done full time at nursery, shes had the best of both worlds really and i couldnt be happier, shes such a great character, amazes me everyday xxx
It must be hard having your mum be like that, slthough I guess you have become used to it, it is a shame though. I cant wait for you to start your journey! Make sure hubby really looks after himself, infections are quite common after vr and wont affect the outcome/result of the op but arent nice with the area being tender already. Lots of support and no work/lifting etc, but you'll be told all this. Get him on some vits too if he isnt already, we had the pregnacare conception ones and he dank a lot of cranberry juice lol xx

This pregnancy is a dream really, emilys was too but i suffered terribly with my sacroiliac joint and was under the physio for it from about 13 weeks and the bigger i got, the harder it was and being at work really made it difficult. Although i broke up for summer hols so had 8 weeks off before em was born which was a great relief, same this time, i will be 32 weeks when we break for summer so will have 6 weeks off before V is due. So far this time my back has been amazing. Ther pe is weakness there but its well managed and im also alot smaller than i was, i lost 2 stone before getting pregnant and that has really helped. Im 27 weeks pregnant and still over a stone lighter than i was last summer! Im tiny in comparison! It really has made such a difference! The nausea only lasted a few weeks and was never sick. My hormones arent even all over the show? I havent cried over anything or blown up in a hormonal rage :haha: no cravings... To be hinest, if i didnt know i was and didnt have this bump and feel her, i wouldnt even know i was pregnant. I am enjoying it though and i know i will miss it when shes 'popped' out (as Emily says):rofl:
She cant wait, she is so excited! She is going to be great I know it! Xxx
Do your children know about your vr plans? What do they think? Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Oh that's fab for your little girl having time with granny and what a lovely job you do. I have a business selling designer children's wear which comes in very handy haha. 12 weeks off a year is fabulous too and will really help in school holidays! That can be a nightmare for parents. My little one is going into reception in September I'm dreading it I'm going to miss her so much. She's so ready for it though.....little monkey hahah. She's 4 on the 11th of this month (going on 10!).

It's getting so close now!!! I am taking prenatals and dh is taking wellman and we are both following slimming world and eating clean sex. I have ordered some pills for him which I think we're called motility aid or something but they haven't arrived yet. We are getting lots of vitmain c and zinc rich foods . My cycles have decided to go a bit wonky annoyingly . My last one was 42 days and I'm on day 18 now no eggy yet. Hoping they shorten again . I took agnus castus and evening primrose to shorten them a few years ago and got dd on the first month using them so may give them another go!

As for my mum she is a funny one. My little boy was only 5 weeks when I got a bfp with dd and openly said I would 'be crazy to have it'. My hub was furious and we didn't see her for a little while following that. She's quite hard hearted at times it's difficult to deal with so I keep her at arms length as her negativity brings me down. She felt bad later on and bought the baby a £700 crib as a guilt present ..It's what she does which is a shame really as it all could be avoided. 

Oh and I've ordered preseed and seven seas trying for a baby vits. Goodness we will both be rattling hahah x xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

clean eating not clean sex &#128558;&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Sounds like a great pregnancy. I'm a bit chunkier that I should be so hoping to shift more weight . I have lost 8lb I'm the last two weeks in slimming world and dh has lost 12lb!!! we are going away for a week tomorrow which I'm glad about because these days are dragging now waiting . 2 weeks today!!!! eeeeek

The kids are so I'm board . They know we have been saving 'to get the seeds back' bless them. My daughter was 9 in May and offered us her birthday money bless her . She's so sweet. They are very keen for a baby . I think they will go wild of it happens. I can't wait for moments like that xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh I have missed loads by the looks! 

Eating clean sex made me giggle haha 

To be honest I still can't believe it happened and I am pregnant with this little baby! Even the NHS said the 100 percent antibodies meant he was infertile and of course I also knew of rachy struggles with the same thing, we had our consultation for the IVF and where saving the money, but I seemed to keep going back and forth and I couldn't envisage us actually doing the IVF (not that I wouldn't have been willing to, I certainly was willing to!) it's as if somehow I knew in my subconscious it wasn't going to come to it. Think you're little ones are similar ages to mine, my eldest just turned 8 and my youngest will turn 4 in September! He won't go to school this year though as he just missed the cut off. Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Me and my typos ...seriously hahah. I'm always multi tasking and something has to give hahah.

It's amazing!!! I bet you were stunned and delighted! I kind of feel in my heart it won't work I don't know why. I can't imagine another baby actually coming. It feels like a pipe dream.but I'm going to chase it regardless . I am going between wanting to temp and chart and per on sticks 3 times a day filling myself with vitamins to just wanting to wing it and try not to think about it. The latter seems pretty unrealistic but my Dh keeps saying that's how it will happen . He's even suggested a night away when ovulating to make it less clinical and more relaxed etc. I think men struggle with that part seen as I'm rarely all that interested usually &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; xxc


----------



## live_in_hope

:rofl: I was like,,,clean sex?? i did slimming world and they didnt recommend that to me??? :haha: :rofl: that really tickled me!
Thats great, sounds like mission baby maker is in full swing! :dance: I lost 2 stone doing slimming world last year, i started in aug then stopped at xmas when i got my bfp. Xx

Aww my Em starts school in sept but she will be one of the older ones like Elmos will be. She missed the cut off last year and is sooooo ready for it! She is 4 going on 14!!!so bossy and she rules the roost at nursery with her group of friends who have all been there since they were in the baby room, school will do her the workd of good, itl calm her down a bit and she loves learning, she will be like me in that sense but much more confident. I hope she stays that way :thumbup: xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

I have been on a clean eating plan with all my last 3 kids so there must be something in it. Haha clean sex might be the way to go &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128521;&#128521;

Aww bless her. My little Lani started in the baby room too . They've had one of my kids (3 were there at one point). The girls can't believe its the end of an era ....little to they know it may not be. Bless them I think little girls are a bit like that grown up and diva ish hehe xxx

Got some motility boost in the post this morning and it smells like rotten eggs. Glad they're DH pills and not mine....yuk lol xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

eww really? Lol I thought the agnus castus used to pong a bit lol. X
So clean eating, is that no sat fats, added sugars, preservatives kind of thing? All organic? I will start slimming world again once baby is here. I enjoyed it and know I can do it :thumbup: xx
Aww I know, talk about end of an era! Em is really looking forward to going to school but I dont think it has dawned on her that it means she wont go to nursery ever again! :nope: i will cry! I love her nursery and the ladies (and guys) there! Her nursery is the feeder nursery to the school i work at, so alot of her friends will be coming to my school (although i wont be there next year) and poor Em is going to another school on her own at the other end of town..:shock: Im not wirried though. Shes one of those kids who will have a new best friend before lunchtime lol. Shes one of the boys too, always a tomboy x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Pretty much. No additives etc just super healthy. Feeling so much better although I miss cake so might treat myself to some on holiday :)

She sounds like my littlest haha . I have no worries with her going to school at all she's super confident. My eldest was so shy when she started it kept me up at night but shes a different kettle of fish lol. It's comforting to know they looking forward to it and will be ok.
Despite being the youngest she's very much in charge in here. Fiery red head hehe.

My eldest Layla is a tomboy too. She is the only girl on the football team bless her. The 3 girls also do drama at stage school . Never a dull.moment. How I love my Saturdays listening to all the pushy mind trying to outdo one another lol xxxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Oh and these pills are gross! They are huge too ....poor DH &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

haha you say that like you mean it!:haha:

We do dancing too on a sat morning and Em has just extended to acro. I know exactly what you mean, some parents take it far too seriously. I dont see it so much in Ems group as shes still in the little one but she did her first showcase last year (was so cute) and we got to see them all and wow, the parents were unbelievable and their kids were miserable. The day my Em feels like that, she can stop. Its a hobby for enjoyment in my eyes. She too wants to start football and like i was, she would probably be the only girl on the team. Me and he dad were kickboxers (thats how we met, he was my instructor) lol so we'd like for her to do some martial arts at somepoint....but not just yet, got a lot going on with baby and school this year lol.

You ladies up to much this weekend? Im takin Ems to my mums today so i can go through her cupboards and get rid of stuff that she insists on keeping whether its broken, totally unused or for babies :dohh: total hoarder! :haha: then Im going to cinema and eats with the other man in my life, me Dad tomo night. Then back to work monday for me :cry: lol x

Ps. My babys the size of a what???? :haha: x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Aww I know what you mean. We are the same. My sister has a dance school so they dance there but do drama elsewhere. We went to a football skills class it was all boys and they ended up forming a team. Layla wanted to stay on and can totally hold her own so it's just kind of progressed. She's on the girls team at school though. Honestly the drama we've had had been unreal at dancing hahaha. I try and keep out of it but as it's sister's school i do try and help her out a bit with her competition organising etc and some of the mum's don't like it and accuse her or having favourites etc &#128553;. Drives me crackers at times.

We are going away for a week . Leaving about 12pm. Killing a little time . Have a wonderful weekend with your babies and I'll speak to you all in a week! 


PS just 13 days till the reversal squeeeeeeeeeeeal!!!!


----------



## hopefulVRmum

a rutabaga must be an American thing hahahah. Cute little rutabaga &#128159;&#128159;&#128159;


----------



## live_in_hope

aww it sounds cute i must say! :cloud9:

Ooh have a great time! Where are you off to? Have fun! Just think how close the vr will be when you get back! :dance:
My hubbys first vr was on his birthday! The staff let me decorate his room with banners and balloons whilst he was in theatre as a surprise for when he came back, did cake and presents too :haha: he was so out of it though, he couldnt remember a thing! Good job id taken pics! :dohh: lol

Have a great week! Xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Aww that's special. Yes definitely we are on tenderhooks a bit . Just can't wait till it's all over and done with.

We are just at the caravan nowhere exciting. It's at Haven though so plenty to do xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave: how are you all doing?? Xxx

Rachy how are you? Xxx
Elmo hows your baby boy doing? Xx
Hopeful, 8 more sleeps! How are you and hubby? Xx

All good here, love the sun but my feet dont! I already have cankles and cocktail sausage toes :dohh: :haha: :cry: lol. But Id rather be hot then cold so Im trying not to moan too much lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes not long now hopeful!!

Lol at your littl cocktail sausage toes liv haha 

We are doing well and have our anatomy scan tomorrow :)


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh is it tomorrow! Exciting!! Are you taking the boys with you? Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone! Haha at sausage ties. Bless you.

Good luck with the scan!!! Look forward to hearing all about it. 

I'm ovulating on day 23!! So cycle a tad shorter than last month. At least Dh will be ship shape and shiny by the time eggy arrives :) xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave:
How are we all? 
Elmo,mhow did your scan go? Looking forward to a piccy!
Grerat news hopeful that you are oving earlier this month! Roll on next cycle hey! :dance: xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi all! Hope all went well Elmo :) xxx


----------



## VRMDB

Hello all, I've read through as much of your thread as I could, I'm amazed at the amount of time and support you've given each other!

We are just starting the process and have booked in for a VR consultation in 2 weeks time. We have a child each, but do not have one together. DH had his V 10(ish) years ago, after a surprise pregnancy in a previous relationship. He says it wasn't a situation he wanted to bring another child into, so he took permanent precautions. He was only young. 

I know that the chances seem to decrease after such a long time, but we've done our research and hopefully have found someone with high success rates. I'm under 30 so we've been told we have that on our side, DH is older than me. Reading your journeys, and the recent successes have given me hope! I hope you don't mind me joining you, and that you're all doing well.


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi VRMBD ! Welcome . I'm quite new foot hubby has his reversal on Thursday. I can't wait to try next month. Have waited 2 years for this :).

Good luck and keep us updated xxxx


----------



## mum2liam

Hi ladies, can i join your group?
Im a mum of 4, hubbie had a Vacectomy a month after my last baby, 2 1/2 years ago, im so broody, have been for a wee while, regretting my hubbie getting it done, but he has agreed to have it reversed... After a few months of persuasion, he wrote 'ok' in my birthday card last week!&#9786;&#65039;
Called up our local hospital and asked for a consultation, but they told us that they need a referral from his doctor, hoping just a phone call will do it, then we can start the process&#55357;&#56833;xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mum to Liam are you in the UK Hun? If you are in afraid you will have to go private :( the NHS won't help even under tragic circumstances. So happy to see some new members joining us though! It's been just us for quite a long time! My situation is similar to yours mumtoliam except we have three children (two together) had the vasectomy when youngest was weeks old and are now amazingly having our 4th baby, welcome to you both!!

Hopeful - Thursday is soooo close! Bet you can't wait, how hubby feeling lol? 

Here is our sweet boy X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And here is my 20 week bump pic :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi mum to Liam! Welcome. My hubby had his when our baby was very small too and I'm hindsight it wasn't the time to make such a big decision. Good luck and keep posting :)

Well I just drove to Hartlepool and paid the balance. Eeeek this time in Thursday DH should be done and dusted :)

Congratulations Elmo on a beautiful boy and love the pic! How do you attach pics? xxx


----------



## mum2liam

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Mum to Liam are you in the UK Hun? If you are in afraid you will have to go private :( the NHS won't help even under tragic circumstances. So happy to see some new members joining us though! It's been just us for quite a long time! My situation is similar to yours mumtoliam except we have three children (two together) had the vasectomy when youngest was weeks old and are now amazingly having our 4th baby, welcome to you both!!
> 
> Hopeful - Thursday is soooo close! Bet you can't wait, how hubby feeling lol?
> 
> Here is our sweet boy X


Wow, congrats to you, exiting stuff! Im hopeful that if we have it done it will work, im 35 and hubs is 42, we have 3 together. 

Yeah i know i have to go private which is why i was surprised that we still have to be referred by our doctor, hopefully will be fine though, how long between consultation and procedure did you wait? Xx


----------



## mum2liam

hopefulVRmum said:


> Hi mum to Liam! Welcome. My hubby had his when our baby was very small too and I'm hindsight it wasn't the time to make such a big decision. Good luck and keep posting :)
> 
> Well I just drove to Hartlepool and paid the balance. Eeeek this time in Thursday DH should be done and dusted :)
> 
> Congratulations Elmo on a beautiful boy and love the pic! How do you attach pics? xxx


Oh wow, not long until you can start trying, i cant wait to get to that point lol.
Yeah i think just after having a baby is a wrong time to decide such a big thing, so i would love just one more, i have 4 boys and im lucky enough that i can be a SAHM, so my youngest will be at nursery next year, im super broody! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

VRMDB said:


> Hello all, I've read through as much of your thread as I could, I'm amazed at the amount of time and support you've given each other!
> 
> We are just starting the process and have booked in for a VR consultation in 2 weeks time. We have a child each, but do not have one together. DH had his V 10(ish) years ago, after a surprise pregnancy in a previous relationship. He says it wasn't a situation he wanted to bring another child into, so he took permanent precautions. He was only young.
> 
> I know that the chances seem to decrease after such a long time, but we've done our research and hopefully have found someone with high success rates. I'm under 30 so we've been told we have that on our side, DH is older than me. Reading your journeys, and the recent successes have given me hope! I hope you don't mind me joining you, and that you're all doing well.

hiya! :wave: welcome to the group! Always room for another! The more the merrier! Its always lovely to share others' journeys with them! This part is so exciting! Im sure you'll find lots of answers here and with us ladies coming from different situations having faced different challenges along the way, we have many experiences we are happy to share with you.
10yrs is a long time but its just their statistics and ive seen and known plemty of success with 10yrs + since original vr! My hubby was 8yrs, then as he had a redo that was 5 yrs later so technically 13yrs after original vasectomy and Im nearly 30weeks preg now. :thumbup: when we first started talking VR it was after our friends had success (they were the only people id known to have it done) and it had been 15yrs since his original vasectomy and they had two boys. One about a year after then when he was 1 she was preg again :thumbup: xx

Wish you all the best on your journey! Please keep us posted! xx




mum2liam said:


> Hi ladies, can i join your group?
> Im a mum of 4, hubbie had a Vacectomy a month after my last baby, 2 1/2 years ago, im so broody, have been for a wee while, regretting my hubbie getting it done, but he has agreed to have it reversed... After a few months of persuasion, he wrote 'ok' in my birthday card last week!&#9786;&#65039;
> Called up our local hospital and asked for a consultation, but they told us that they need a referral from his doctor, hoping just a phone call will do it, then we can start the process&#65533;&#65533;xx

Hi there! :wave: welcome! What great news hubby has agreed to the reversal, what a lovely birthday prezzy! :dance: if you are in the uk, you shouldnt need a referral! As it is a private procedure and you will need to pay for it you can have it done whereever you wish and no referrals are needed! But I cant see you having any probs getting one if thats what your Consulatant recommended :thumbup:
Exciting times ahead for lots of us VRwags then! :dance: xxx

2more sleeps hopeful!! :dance::dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

elmo! About time! :haha: we've been waiting for your piccy! Hello baby boy!! :cloud9: gorgeous bump too! Im totally in love with mine, cant stop touching it! :cloud9:

Mum2liam, we had our consulatation on the morning of the op lol. It was included in the price. If we wanted a separate one before the op it would have been over £100 more i think it was. We had dine our research and decided to go with DR Harriss both times and just went for it. Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

mum2liam said:


> hopefulVRmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi mum to Liam! Welcome. My hubby had his when our baby was very small too and I'm hindsight it wasn't the time to make such a big decision. Good luck and keep posting :)
> 
> Well I just drove to Hartlepool and paid the balance. Eeeek this time in Thursday DH should be done and dusted :)
> 
> Congratulations Elmo on a beautiful boy and love the pic! How do you attach pics? xxx
> 
> 
> Oh wow, not long until you can start trying, i cant wait to get to that point lol.
> Yeah i think just after having a baby is a wrong time to decide such a big thing, so i would love just one more, i have 4 boys and im lucky enough that i can be a SAHM, so my youngest will be at nursery next year, im super broody! XxClick to expand...

To be honest we have spoken about it for the last two years and literally about 6 weeks ago we made a very fast decision. We had a consultation in May and here we are :) 
Have a look at your options . I think you'll find it can be done quite quickly.
If this doesn't work out we will go to DR Harris too but hopefully it will :)


----------



## mum2liam

live_in_hope said:


> elmo! About time! :haha: we've been waiting for your piccy! Hello baby boy!! :cloud9: gorgeous bump too! Im totally in love with mine, cant stop touching it! :cloud9:
> 
> Mum2liam, we had our consulatation on the morning of the op lol. It was included in the price. If we wanted a separate one before the op it would have been over £100 more i think it was. We had dine our research and decided to go with DR Harriss both times and just went for it. Xx

Wow, that was quick! Im exited to have him get it done, so can get back on the pregnancy wagon( all being well) so many on here have been successful! Xx


----------



## mum2liam

hopefulVRmum said:


> mum2liam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulVRmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi mum to Liam! Welcome. My hubby had his when our baby was very small too and I'm hindsight it wasn't the time to make such a big decision. Good luck and keep posting :)
> 
> Well I just drove to Hartlepool and paid the balance. Eeeek this time in Thursday DH should be done and dusted :)
> 
> Congratulations Elmo on a beautiful boy and love the pic! How do you attach pics? xxx
> 
> 
> Oh wow, not long until you can start trying, i cant wait to get to that point lol.
> Yeah i think just after having a baby is a wrong time to decide such a big thing, so i would love just one more, i have 4 boys and im lucky enough that i can be a SAHM, so my youngest will be at nursery next year, im super broody! XxClick to expand...
> 
> To be honest we have spoken about it for the last two years and literally about 6 weeks ago we made a very fast decision. We had a consultation in May and here we are :)
> Have a look at your options . I think you'll find it can be done quite quickly.
> If this doesn't work out we will go to DR Harris too but hopefully it will :)Click to expand...


So glad to have found this thread, speaking to a family member and a friend, the reaction is ' what' feeling like i have to justify it, so i say no more lol, nice that there are women in the same boat xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

My family haven't been as supportive as I'd like but my friends have. I guess 4 kids is quite a lot for a lot of people but I'd have 10 of I could haha xxx


----------



## mum2liam

hopefulVRmum said:


> My family haven't been as supportive as I'd like but my friends have. I guess 4 kids is quite a lot for a lot of people but I'd have 10 of I could haha xxx



Haha, well we said one more as we have 1 space left in the car lol, I also have 2 older step children, more the merrier i say! I would have loved to have lots of siblings, i love seeing how close my boys are with each other, closest friends they will have x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

mum2liam said:


> hopefulVRmum said:
> 
> 
> My family haven't been as supportive as I'd like but my friends have. I guess 4 kids is quite a lot for a lot of people but I'd have 10 of I could haha xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well we said one more as we have 1 space left in the car lol, I also have 2 older step children, more the merrier i say! I would have loved to have lots of siblings, i love seeing how close my boys are with each other, closest friends they will have xClick to expand...

Haha yes we have a 7 seater too . Will need a mini bus for trips away lol. 
It's lovely. I have 3 girls and 1 boy. He's desperate for a brother bless him but I've explained you don't get to pick haha x


----------



## live_in_hope

aww thats a shame about your family! We didnt tell ours the first time. They thought we would never have children then we did it all in secret, the first antbody knew was when I was pregnant. That was an incredibly emotional day, we'd taken my paretns out for a meal. Em is their first grandchild, and my nans first great grandchild. Hubby has 4 from prvious marriage. 3 boys and a girl 26-19 but we only reqlly have a relationship with the oldest, he has a 2yr old! So i became a nanny in my 20's:haha: but its all good! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Aww wow thats so lovely. I know....it's a shame but I told them so there would be no shock/negative reactions if we get to announce a pregnancy. They are coming round now but I'd have been furious if they rained on my parade xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

That sounds a bit self indulgent but it would be awful to announce a pregnancy and not have a positive reaction. 
Anyway tomorrow is the day!!!!!! woooohoooooo xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

heya! No i totally get you! Its a wonderful time amd its only natural you want your nearest and dearest to share your excitement with you! I too would have been cross and upset if there was any negativity.

Ive come on to wish you and hubby all the best for tomorrow! Hope it all goes well and the next time we hear from you, it'll all be over and you will be on the other side, the real fun starts then! :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Thank you so much :). Really appreciate it. I'll come on tomorrow and update :) xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

DH been in surgery for 3 hours he must be almost done! I hope this means they have managed to attach both sides :) . Omg my nerves lol xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I hope it's all gone well!!!!!

We used Dr Harris as well. 

We also had consultation on the same day and never had a referal I don't think xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hopeful! How did it go? My hubby was very groggy for some time afterwards.. Is he staying in over night? Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone ! He's home eating his dinner hahah. This managed to attach both tubes, all went well. We have pics of the swimmers!! I don't know how to upload here but if anyone want a to add me on fb send me an inbox .
I'm absolutely ecstatic!!! xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

omg thats brill really! We had to wait 3 months to find out whether there were swimmers or not! Thats great that you saw them today!so happy congratulations to you both!! Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Apparently he squeezed some from the tube?? I couldn't believe it!!! We have to go for a S.A. in 2 months :) . We get to watch it on the screen . Feeling for the first time there's real hope xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

This is brill news xx


----------



## live_in_hope

isnt it elmo! Keep us posted on how things are going with his recovery! Roll on next cycle! :dance: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! Xx we hav eour 4d scan today :dance: will be the last time we see her before she comes! :dance: xx
Ive set up a baby pool for guesses on her dob and weight etc so get your guesses in ladies! :dance: xx
https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=be5b0ab559f3aabae156dc7e30e78c84


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Thanks Elmo! Such a relief. Thanks to fab advice from Vickie we will be going great guns in a few weeks hahah xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

As for his recovery he's doing really well. He said it's not really hurting now but with that said he's on liquid morphine for arthritis so that could definitely be a factor. He's taking it easy but is up and about and had been driving etc. He's keen to get started the mucky pup xx


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hello ladies, I'm new here in the thread and thanks to Elmo for pointing me in this direction :) My DH had his reversal done in February and we've been TTC since ever since he was cleared. We're on our third try and hoping all worked out well. I'm looking forward to reading and being amongst you ladies :flower:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

hi Cuddle :) . Look forward to hearinghearingore as your journey continues xxxc


----------



## live_in_hope

hi ladies xx

Welcome cuddle! Good luck on your 3rd cycle! :thumbup: keep us posted on things, great to have more vr wags to the group xx

Great to hear hubbys doing well hopeful! Itl fly by and you'll be at it in no time! :winkwink: xx

Sorry I didnt update after the scan yesterday! We went to my mum and dads and then went home and ive started with a cold so felt really groggy :nope: not been great today either tbh....

Baby was absolutely gorgeous as expected! :cloud9: she was awake and moving about. Shes head down and yet managed a whole 360 turn during the scan. Her head was down and she was facing my right side, then turned to face my back then carried in going until she was back where she started. Em sang to her and she opened and closed her mouth, em thought she was singing with her :cloud9: she had the cord in front of her mouth and she was rooting and opened her mouth as if she was trying to latch onto it, so sweet. Got a vid of that bit, will try and upload it xxx she weighs 3lbs 2ozs at the mo, which sounds quite big to me! Cant see her being around 6lbs 14 like Em was! Lol. Her little foot measurs 5cm too, so sweet :cloud9: I love her so much its unreal xxxx

Here's some pics of my miracle bubba xxx


----------



## cuddlebugluv

That is so adorable! I'm very happy for you and that the scan was eventful<3
Thanks for the well wishes and welcome, it's great to be here :D This is my O week according to the calendar method I use so I'm hoping to get lucky this round or any time after. Though I am curious and have been meaning to ask this; for a DH who has had a successeful reversal, is TTC okay to do every day during this week? or is it better to do so every other day? I'm not sure about his count or if it would matter, but it'd be nice to know if doing it every day this week will be effective or not.

Cheers all! :flower:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

I plan on every day when DH is healed. I read that the whole miss a day thing is a myth as that was originally my plan :) x


----------



## mum2liam

Good luck and have fun hopeful! 

It seems even for our private hospital here, you need a referral, so first step made and docs appointment made for this afternoon. Then hopefully he will refer him and wait for a call! 

Whats your thoughts ladies, on contraception after, i mean if we are successful, i told hubbie i wouldn't ask him to have another vasectomy.
Xx


----------



## mum2liam

Well a bit of a downer in the house here tonight&#55357;&#56862; hubbies went to docs to get his referral to the private hospital, he came home and told me the doc made him feel sooooo.... Small, now i feel bad, doc was blunt as he only had his vasectomy 2 years ago, and that it wasn't him he needs to convince... Surely when you have your consultation they don't take your fee and then tell you they wont do it?? 
He had the reversal done when my youngest was just weeks old, looking back we both wished we had not done it so very soon, feeling deflated &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## rachy28

Welcome to all the new wags!

So sorry ive been MIA but i saw a bargain holiday last week so booked it and just got back. I so needed all that sunbathing!

Tomorrow i start ganirelix injections for our upcoming FET, I start estrogen on Wednesday so it definitely looks like transfer will be first week of july.

Elmo your looking swell! 
You lovelies are cooking your puddings well &#128521;

Fab scan pics vickie xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hang on.....you're paying to be spoken to like that??? My Dh was only 3 years post vasectomy and the Dr was absolutely lovely!! They should be really....you're paying for a service!


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Is there nowhere else you can go? Maybe travel out of area. I don't get what this has to do with your gp hun . You can have the op wherever you like xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

cuddlebugluv said:


> That is so adorable! I'm very happy for you and that the scan was eventful<3
> Thanks for the well wishes and welcome, it's great to be here :D This is my O week according to the calendar method I use so I'm hoping to get lucky this round or any time after. Though I am curious and have been meaning to ask this; for a DH who has had a successeful reversal, is TTC okay to do every day during this week? or is it better to do so every other day? I'm not sure about his count or if it would matter, but it'd be nice to know if doing it every day this week will be effective or not.
> 
> Cheers all! :flower:

hiya! Aww thank you! Shes absolutely beautiful and just cant wait to meet her now! :cloud9: xxxxx

Id say go for it! I think every other day is fine too but i would just do it as much as poss. After hubby had this vr he really felt the pressure and 'struggled' if you get me...,so if we had planned to do it every other night and it didnt end uo working out, we would have missed vital ttc opps so just went for it everyday...it didnt work everyday but we tried and still would have done if he wasnt feeling the pressure! :thumbup: id also recommend very regular 'tube clearing' :haha: outside of ov time too... My hunby did it most days to get the body used to reproducing soerm again. :thumbup: xx



mum2liam said:


> Whats your thoughts ladies, on contraception after, i mean if we are successful, i told hubbie i wouldn't ask him to have another vasectomy.
> Xx

hiya! :wave: shhhh dont mention the V word on here! :haha::rofl: lol... No I dont know of many that would or have opted for another vasectomy after vr success. I went on the pill....which was the first time since I met him at 18 as i didnt need any protection lol. But he had scarred over so in efffect had had an involutary vasectomy :dohh: chances are he will scar over again quicker this time....:shrug: xx



mum2liam said:


> Well a bit of a downer in the house here tonight&#65533;&#65533; hubbies went to docs to get his referral to the private hospital, he came home and told me the doc made him feel sooooo.... Small, now i feel bad, doc was blunt as he only had his vasectomy 2 years ago, and that it wasn't him he needs to convince... Surely when you have your consultation they don't take your fee and then tell you they wont do it??
> He had the reversal done when my youngest was just weeks old, looking back we both wished we had not done it so very soon, feeling deflated &#65533;&#65533;

]Im so sorry the Dr made him feel like that...ive had my fair share of idiot Drs making me feel like that... im sure he thought he was doing his job, like he would have said the same if hubby was going in asking for a vasectomy...but you are paying for it so its not something you could go into lightly at the cost of it :growlmad: you will have no probs with things like that once you get your refferal and speak to the surgeon etc. Keep us posted
, xx.



rachy28 said:


> Welcome to all the new wags!
> 
> So sorry ive been MIA but i saw a bargain holiday last week so booked it and just got back. I so needed all that sunbathing!
> 
> Tomorrow i start ganirelix injections for our upcoming FET, I start estrogen on Wednesday so it definitely looks like transfer will be first week of july.
> 
> Elmo your looking swell!
> You lovelies are cooking your puddings well &#128521;
> 
> Fab scan pics vickie xx

heeeey rachy! :thumbup: xxx

Aw yay a holiday! Where did you go? What i would do for a holiday right now! Like now! Right this instance! Lol..... Hope oyu ahd a lovely time! The impromptu ones usually are the best times I think! :thumbup:

Eek first week of july isnt that far away!! How are you feeling about it now? I know we are keeping everything crossed for you!! Xxxxxx


----------



## VRMDB

You're all so welcoming, thank you! We are not telling anybody unless I manage to fall pregnant, so it'll be lovely to share our journey with people who will understand. It's amazing to see how all of your experiences have progressed, and that there are current pregnancies. 

We had our consultation yesterday, everything seems fine, the consultant thinks he'll be able to repair both sides, and he's all booked in for the first week of July! I can't believe it's happening so quickly. 

mum2liam, I second the advice of finding someone else to see. How dare the gp treat your husband with such little respect.


----------



## mum2liam

Thankyou ladies...not really sure why we had to be referred by our gp, just that its their process.
At least the gp bit is over, now waiting eagerly for a call from the private hospital so that we can book our consultation.

Wow VRMDB just a couple of weeks for you! Thats ace! Good luck with it all.
Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Wow that's brilliant!!! So happy for you! Not long to wait! Hope all goes well! Keep us in the loop.

My hubby is 6 days post op now and recovering really well. The swelling has reduced massively and he has no pain now . Cd1 one for me so we will be trying on about 3 weeks! (I have a longish cycle) xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm so sorry I have forgotten what I have read ladies!!

Vicki what amazing photos!!! So amazing to see, we have one booked for 27 weeks have never done it before and can't wait!!!

Rach holiday sounds fab glad you enjoyed it, hope you are feeling ready to start cycle so excited for you xx

As for contraception I don't think we will give it much thought, the antibodies made pregnancy very unlikely so I don't think it's likely to happen again and it it did well then wow what a blessing that would be. We will probably just use withdrawal method until we approach a time where baby is maybe 18 months old and then let nature do the talking! But I will never "try" for another baby after this, couldn't do it again. 

Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

I don't blame you Elmo but it happened this time so it definitely could :) xxxz


----------



## rachy28

We went to Marmaris and had a fantastic time. We packed so much into that week away that im in such a daze that it even happened. It was definitely needed.

I cant say my heads in this transfer but im just plodding along with it all despite us knowing our chances are slim. But who knows, even ugly embryos can make the most beautiful babies.

Mum2liam, you can find a clinic and call them directly with regards to the vr, as a private patient, you choose where and who will perform the surgery. I simply rang our spire hospital and booked a consultation with our desired specialist, dh had his op just a few weeks later. No need for a referal anywhere in uk &#128402;

hopefulvrmum, will you wait that long before :sex: 
I struggled to make it past 11 days post surgery :haha:

xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Sounds like you had a great time Rachy. Marmarais is somewhere I've never been but I've heard it's fab for families. 

Fingers crossed for you. I can't pretend to know much about this stuff at all. I read your siggy and couldn't make head not tail haha. Is it IVF you are having? I have a friend who had IVF twice and it worked both times. They had tried for years and years he has a very low sperm count and she had fertility issues too. The first time she had a beautiful baby girl and the second time they got twinnies :). 

Not sure how longer will manage tbh ha.....My fertile period is from the 12th July so I'd quite like him to 'clear' a few times before then. The Dr actually put 24 days on the forms he gave him but that's not gonna happen . I think as soon as he is all back to normal and the swelling has gone and the stitches he will be good to go. xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies :wave: xxx

Poorly mumma here :sick: been throwing up since 4am yesterday and between intervals of throwing up, i slept alllll day.... Now Im out the other side, achy from wretching and still very weak....god....talk about coming from nowhere.....thankfully baby was so active yeaterday, poor girl, couldn't have been nice for her :nope:

xxx

Glad you had a fab hol Rachy, sounds like a lot of fun! :thumbup: just what the Dr ordered I bet! Xxx I know you arent feeling that hopeful about the transfer, but like you said, it is possible and theres no reason why it couldnt be possible for you to get your beautiful baby from your emby xxx

Mum2liam, Rachys right...research where you want your hubby to have theVR and contact them directly. The Dr doesnt even have to know, until you tick the box that the hosp can obtain/share hubbys medical records etc with them. It reall yhas nothing to do with the GP :shrug:

Elmo, Im with you totally on the ttc after these ones. I just couldnt do it...it took everything I had this time and yer, if it happens, itl be an amazing blessing but I really doubt it, woth him expected to scar quicker this time, if not already...:shrug: either way, i have two beautiful girlies and could not be happier :cloud9: xxx

:dance: 30 weeks today:dance: xxx


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't checked in since my last post, the family and I went on a trip and had a great time :) Thanks for all the positive posts, and I see there has been a lot of activity since last time! 

I'm sorry the one doctor was rude and such a terrible person to treat your hubby that way, I hope you get referred to someone far better than that.

afm we've been ttc each day so far, though I'm starting to wonder if the next round we should try for twice a day rather than once. Though I'm looking for ways to spice it up more so that it doesn't feel like 'work' lol, that's the last thing I'd want ttc to turn into. i hope everyone is having a good day if not, then a far better day.

:flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Be wary of over doing it though. I don't know if it's coincidence but we where dtd loads at least once every day during my fertile period from the time that he had the reversal to our bfp, which was 20 months, the one month that we conceived we where both poorly and as a result had only managed to do it every other day for a couple of days. Think we dtd three times that cycle xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Yeah I am pretty sure my last two were one hit wonders lol. Well normal service is resumed so time will tell I guess &#128515; xxx


----------



## VRMDB

How is everyone doing? I'm starting to get nervous about the op on Monday. I'd like to get H a little gift, but can't think of anything particular. 

HopefulVR, how is your husband doing? Has he recovered well? 

Rachy, are you all ready for this week? I know i'm new to the group, but I have followed your story and am hoping for the best for you.


----------



## mum2liam

VRMDB good luck for monday, not long to go!

We had a letter this morning for a consultation for july 7th... Arghhh... 
I think I've been a little ignorant and not looked at all this properly, ive been reading threads, and people going on about antibodies, and scarring, im confused, can anyone fill me in?


----------



## hopefulVRmum

VRMDB said:


> How is everyone doing? I'm starting to get nervous about the op on Monday. I'd like to get H a little gift, but can't think of anything particular.
> 
> HopefulVR, how is your husband doing? Has he recovered well?
> 
> Rachy, are you all ready for this week? I know i'm new to the group, but I have followed your story and am hoping for the best for you.

He's going great thanks. 15 days post VR now. Stitches and swelling gone so we are ready to go. 

I've just been diagnosed with PCOS and put on metformin so hopefully that will help.

Good luck for Monday let us know how it goes hun. Fingers crossed for you!! xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hiya :wave:

Ooh good luck VRMDB :dance: hows he feeling?

Mum2liam Yes, those things can be problematic but neither are a dead cert. A certain amount of antibodies is normal, apparently 45/50% is normal, my hubby had 65% after his 2nd vr but ive known people which much more and more even 100% get their bfps. elmo is a success story on here for that! :thumbup: scarring can also occur, my hubby being one....but... After his vasectomy and before his 1st vr, he had an op so already had scar tissue there. But it was 4.5 yrs after vr that we knew he had scarred. My last bfp was 2yrs before that (i had a mc) so we had at least 2.5yrs of open tubes but could have been up to 4.5yrs. Now he had a 2nd vr, that window could be alot less. I wasnt aware of either before the 1st vr and i must say, it was a lot easier not knowing. Guess they are things out of anybodies control, like with any operation, there are always likely to be side effects of some sort xx


----------



## cuddlebugluv

VRMDB : I hope everything goes well tomorrow! :D Remember to bring something for you to snack on, I'm not sure how long it will take your DH, but mine was in for 4 hours and I hadn't eaten anything and became light headed.


----------



## cuddlebugluv

mum2liam said:


> VRMDB good luck for monday, not long to go!
> 
> We had a letter this morning for a consultation for july 7th... Arghhh...
> I think I've been a little ignorant and not looked at all this properly, ive been reading threads, and people going on about antibodies, and scarring, i'm confused, can anyone fill me in?

Antibodies are a possibility, however our Doctor claims they don't hinder being able to get pregnant but a low sperm count can. After all is done and he goes in to give his analysis make sure they get a count and give you the full details of that sample. Unfortunately the place my husband had his sample sent to did not give him ANY information other than " Oh yes, Sperm is there." and that was it. Quite frustrating and lazy on their part if you ask me. :/


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Hi ladies,
I'm currently waiting for af to show. It's due the 5th and I'm pretending it will be arriving to counteract all the fretting I tend to hoping it doesn't. A little reverse psychology perhaps ;) Granted this is our third time trying, so I'm not alarmed too much yet but still always hopeful. I hope everything is going well for everyone!


----------



## rachy28

antibodies do reduce chances of pregnancy but it depends on which type and titre is present. 
My dh has 100% igg which basically causes them to stick together, a semen analysis will show this as agglutination. He also has 80% iga which prevents fertilisation and binding. We have gotten pregnant naturally but it took us a long time and it ended in early loss.

Transfer day is Wednesday!
We travel down to London tomorrow.
Fingers crossed our snowbaby thaws well and decides to burrow in for the long haul xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

VRMDB - I hope all went well!!!? 

Liv are you feeling better Hun!?

Liam's mummy I won't go over what others have said, unfortunatly antibodies most Deffo do affect chances of conceiving despite what some
Doctors insist however I am proof that it doesn't make it impossible! Just takes a lot of time :) 

Rachy!!! Wow transfer day tomorrow, I will be thinking about you all day! Please let us know how it goes xx

All my other vasectomy reversal ladies I hope you are all well and enjoying ttc xx


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Rachy: I hope all goes well and all you hope for happens <3 I'm sorry for sounding so ignorant, in all honesty I'm starting to become greatly concerned over what my DH's doctor has said..maybe we should get a second opinion. I've also started AF, i'm not too discouraged just yet though but DH and I were talking and we decided that if by Feb we do not get a BFP that we will start IVF. So we do have options of the VR and antibodies have become serious..I'm just trying not to become too disheartened by it all.

I'm hoping the best for us all :flower: Have a lovely day everyone and please forgive me if I sound mopey.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

No need to ever apologise in here! We have all been there Hun it's so confusing right in the beginning and it's a learning curve, really different experience for each and every one of us. Hugs Hun x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone!!! Good luck Rachy how exciting!!! Everything crossed for you. 

Hope everyone is well..We are enjoying the TTC and feeling very positive. I'm now on metformin for my PCOS and if I haven't ovulated within 3 months will be put into the clomid :)

DH is back to normal now and I'm charting and temping. Thanks to Live_in_hope (Vicky) who gave me great advice!! Really thankful to her I had absolutely no clue where to start. I'm on CD 8 and we are BD'ing at least every other day and using preseed I'm sure that helped last time . xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy are you around how did transfer go?? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

HopefulVRmum I'm glad you have everything on track just need to get you ovulating now! :)


----------



## rachy28

Hey ladies,

transfer went as well as it could i guess. You already know our embie was poor quality and im not holding out much hope for my bfp, but this little beauty survived the thaw with 100% cell survival!!
It hadn't started to re expand upon transfer but it has already gotten further than I expected it to.

Otd is the 17th, i wont be testing early unless my body screams pregnant. Thank you all for your ongoing support xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160706_195915.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Thanks Elmo! Hopeful but not sure what my body is doing haha. Trying not to stress yet though I'm sure it will even itself out.

Fab news Rachy!!! Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## SarahE87

Hi all, my husband has just had a VR but only one side could be reattached. Has anyone had a similar situation? We have 2 children already so hopeful things will just go back to normal. Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy does OTD mean that's the day you can test? I'm so glad that so far things have gone well, can't tell you how much I'm hoping and praying for you xx

Hi Sarah, I think it can be quite common for only one side to be attached but don't think it's the case for any of us personally on here. Which dr did you use and was it microsurgery? Are you uk? Welcome :) xx


----------



## SarahE87

Yes, I'm good thank you! Our Surgeon was Mr Harriss at Nottingham BMI & yes I think it was micro surgery but not 100%


----------



## rachy28

OTD = Official Test Date

Hey sarah, its very common to have only one side attached, aslong as he had sperm pesent then pregnancy is possible x


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Thank you Elmo, and everyone else here. *hugs* 

Sara: Hi! I hope everything works smoothly for you and DH, and that his analysis gives all sorts of good news when the time comes :flower:

Rachy: I'm so happy to hear the transfer went well! best wishes the embie grows happy and healthy *hugs*

So far everything is normal at home, and will be hectic soon lol. After our family trip to Albany NY I am starting DD with potty training, DH and I discussed which big event to be first; a big girl bed or potty training and the latter was chosen. I think it will be a nice distraction from fretting over ovulation weeks and charting with a good gain :D


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sarah that's same surgeon as me and rachy X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Or was it me and livein? One of the two X


----------



## rachy28

It was you and Vickie hun x


----------



## live_in_hope

it was meee! :thumbup: Dr Harriss did both ours and both my girls are products of Dr Harriss' awesomeness! :thumbup: He did expect to only be able to reattch both sides of my hubby as he has orevious scarring but he was able to do it. But so long as there is sperm, whether its from one side or both, its good! It only takes one :thumbup: welcome to the group Sarah! Keep us posted on things wont you!xx

Great news rachy! :dance: so pleased! Roll on the 17th!! Xxx

Im 32 weeks today! And Ive one week left at work...I am going to plod along to next friday :haha: 5 more days :dance: xxx

Hope you all have a lovely weekend everybody xx


----------



## rachy28

omg ive just realised my otd is on the same day as the anniversary of my brothers death. I think ill test on the 15th instead &#128542;

I dont think my mum would appreciate being told the result if its a good one on that day of all days!

im 2dp5dt and feeling some quite sharp pinching low and to the left. Im kinda tempted to say its just trapped wind because since starting the progesterone, ive been 'droppin' them like its hot' &#128558;&#128169;
My boobs are beginning to feel tender but I dont know if its because I keep squeezing the life outta them to see if they hurt &#129300;
I have also had an increase in my usual palpitations & dizziness but again, that could be the drugs. I just wish my wee would turn blue or something so id have a definitive clue to whats happening in there xx


----------



## SarahE87

Fingers crossed. TTC seems like forever away at the moment. The swelling and bruising looks so sore, seems slightly improved today we think. How long does it normally take for the swelling and bruising to go down?


----------



## SarahE87

Dropping them like it's hot &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## rachy28

its a good week or 2 for swelling and bruising to subside. My dh was able to :sex: just 11 days after vr so it might just look worse than it is...dont let him milk you for sympathy &#128518;


----------



## rachy28

Sooooo i tested....i know i said i wouldn't unless my body screamed pregnant, but something feels different so i caved.

I have attached a cropped pic so it might not be very good quality but its a :bfp: i sent it to vickie and she sees it too :happydance:

Its still very faint but definitely there. Go embie go!!
 



Attached Files:







20160710_192837.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Congrats rachy! I am so happy for you :D


----------



## hopefulVRmum

wow Rachy congratulations!!! Clear BFP!!!! Woooohoooo xxxxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone . Quick update.....After being diagnosed with PCOS my Dr out me straight on metformin and started me on clomid once my daft cycle actually started.....I had a bit of spotting last week and thought AF was showing but I'm Thursday I got a proper period. I've never been so happy to see it. Anyway I'm on day 2 of my Clomid and I'm having hot flashes andood swings (poor DH) so will see if I do actually ovulate this cycle!! x


----------



## cuddlebugluv

yay, glad to hear it Hopeful! 

I didn't want to be a downer today, so I am really happy to see more successes here that gives me more hope too that I have a chance. To be honest I have friends who recently became pregnant without any effort, 2 so far. Now i am very happy for them and wish them the best, but I did not expect the wave of envy and sadness to hit me like a bunch of bricks immediately after being told, followed by the thoughts of " when is it my turn?" i am seriously calling it an Ariel moment ( from little mermaid) lol. I'm hoping this response is temporary, because hearing of someone having a little one is the greatest thing ever and I do not want to be that friend who gets mopey every time someone easily gets pregnant.

I am so happy there are good things coming to you ladies, and it gives me hope that all won't be so bad. happy day everyone! :flowers:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Morning honey. Dont be too hard on yourself . It's natural to feel as you do. The maternal broody feeling is a bloody strong one. I took the kids out on their bikes yesterday and for an ice cream and there was a woman with a baby in a sling the same as the one I had for my youngest child and it made me fill up....I couldn't believe how sad I felt!!! It's hard but we will get there. Keep the faith and keep on swimming!!! xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Ps I have bought a home testing sperm kit! Haha


----------



## CharlieB32

Rachy omg! I am so happy for you! I haven't posted on here for a good few months but have been following to see how this went and I just couldn't not post I am absolutely over the moon for you! WooooooooHooooooooo! Xx


----------



## rachy28

thank you so much ladies. Im trying my best to get a good picture for you all but im having to crop and reduce the quality just to upload &#128547;&#128547; xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo_editor_1468263897367.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cuddlebugluv

Thank you hopeful. I've calmed down a bit and having others who know how I feel greatly help, it's a unique dynamic my other friends don't quite understand, which is okay :) I'll keep my chin up and keep on swimming lol, thanks again :D

This time around I'm going to try and ttc a week before my O-week and on the O week itself, all the best of luck to everyone else too!


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Awww Rachy I can only imagine how you're feeling. I'm so happy for you. Long road with an amazing reward at the end of it :)

Cuddlebug it's a lovely road TTC. We tried for over 3 years for our first and now it seems I'm having bother again but it's hopefully nothing that can't be fixed. getting a lot of "You have 4 kids are you mad ? I think you'll survive if you don't have another". This was a close friend.....I know she kind of has a point but some people want a big family and who is to say when you need to stop being broody haha. I mean she only has 1 ....I'm not on at her to have more! It's difficult when people dont understand . My mum thinks I'm being daft too but she doesn't know the stress of trying she got pregnant on the pill with both me and my sister !! 

Sounds like a plan. AF has done one now so we are going to be every other day from here on out. No idea when or if I will ovulate but hopefully the clomid works! xxx


----------



## cuddlebugluv

I honestly feel so long as you can provide and give them the love they deserve the amount of children doesn't matter as much. I myself went from wanting 2 to wanting four or more, so I completely understand you :) 
I've also cut off a large portion of my relatives for being nasty and unsupportive about us expanding our family, or even wanting to adopt if the VR doesn't work. So definitely keep on with what makes you happy, and if more children to love is what form it takes, then go for it full steam i say :D

Here's to a hopeful TTC round for us all *hugs*


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Morning :) I meant lonely road not lovely ha ha xxx

I agree. I'm lucky enough to be able to work from home the majority of the time and my hubby has a good job . We don't depend on anyone for childcare or anything so it doesn't affect amyones life in the slightest. My mum just thinks we are crazy but the strong maternal feeling I have now is even stronger than the first time I was TTC. I appreciate my kids and know how lucky I am. I have a friend who had tried for 5 years and honestly my heart breaks for her . I haven't told her I'm trying even . Bless her she will make an amazing mummy life is just not fair xxxz


----------



## rdleela

Rachy, congrats on the positive test!!! I'm sooooooo hoping this is it for you!!!


----------



## rachy28

hey ladies, i thought I should update as i had my 2nd beta today. On 7dp5dt I noticed my frer was lighter than the previous 3 days so went for bloods. The first beta came in at 12.2. Today I went for a repeat and it was oly 6.4. Once again im having a chemical pregnancy. We are absolutely gutted but also so proud of our embie. Thank you all for your support and encouragement ladies xx

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH5HT_HB2Jg/


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ladies I have only skimmed so I'm sorry I have missed your post but I was just wanting to get to rachys post quickly. Rachy I'm gutted, I was holding my breath from the post on last page, I'm gutted for you Hun I really am. It's really promising that your body did so well with the embie chick since things didn't start off promisingly. I'm sorry rach wish I knew what else to say xxxxx


----------



## rdleela

Oh, no, Rachy, I'm so sorry!!! Absolutely you must feel gutted! Xoxoxooxox


----------



## hopefulVRmum

So.so sorry Rachy! I'm gutted for you . xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rachy, I am so sorry about the chemical! Big huge hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I had a chemical with my last FET in March so I know how hard it is when you get your hopes up and realize it is a loss just as fast as it started! :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi how is everyone doing? Any updates? xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi hopeful! I am doing good! How are you doing? I haven't been on this thread in a long time so I thought that I would stop in to say hello and do an update. I am in the middle of a FET cycle using my last embryo since my last cycle ended with a chemical pregnancy. I go in for BW and an ultrasound this Friday and if everything is good and my lining is at least an 8 or better I will get on the transfer schedule for the first week of August! Wish me luck girls! 

How is everyone else doing? I hope that everyone's week is off to a great start so far! :flower:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi! That sounds great , I've everything crossed for you! Not long to wait! 

I'm good thanks, I'm 6dpo after a round of Clomid. I had an ultrasound on the 18th July which showed one dominant follie at 19mm. I ovulated on the Wednesday . I'm having lots of sharp pulling pains but really trying not to symptom spot haha xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

hopefulVRmum said:


> Hi! That sounds great , I've everything crossed for you! Not long to wait!
> 
> I'm good thanks, I'm 6dpo after a round of Clomid. I had an ultrasound on the 18th July which showed one dominant follie at 19mm. I ovulated on the Wednesday . I'm having lots of sharp pulling pains but really trying not to symptom spot haha xxx


Thanks for the good luck wishes! :hugs: My embryo transfer has been scheduled for Friday 08/05 so keep the good luck wishes coming!:thumbup:

Those symptoms sound promising! Good luck to you! :dust::dust: When are you going to start testing! Keep me updated! :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

The 8th is no time away!! How exciting! Please keep us updated! 

Hopeful - when would Af be due? 

Hope all are well!! Can't believe I am 28 weeks on Friday xx


----------



## Homeschooler4

Just wondering how to join this group. My Dh and I are having a Vr September 9, so just starting this journey.


----------



## live_in_hope

hi homeschooler! :thumbup: welcome :wave: xxx congrats on starting your VR journey! There are lots of ladies on this page who have had so many experiences and can offer so much help, advice, support and info! I started this thread in aug 2010 just before my hubbys 1st VR and I am now about due with our 2nd vr baby after a 2nd VR, with both VRs being a success (we were victims of scarring :dohh:). Wishing you all the best with the vr and the start of your vr journey xxx

I hope you are all ok, apologies for being awol lately.... Ive struggled to get anything in the form of 'me time' this summer holidays...you would have thought being pregnant, my hubby would have ensured this....but unfortunately not, quite the opposite infact :growlmad: lol

My big girl starts school next week! I cant quite believe it really! Just hope I am there to take her on her first day! Come on baby, anytime now would be lovely, but please spare me Wednesday!! :shock: lol xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone . Haven't been online but I'm on my 2nd month of trying now I'm 10dpo trying to hold out hahah. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## SarahE87

Hi hopeful, 

I am on my 2nd cycle ttc now. My husband had his vr 6th July so we won't actually get the results until October. 

AF due 23rd September. 

It's so surreal because we don't know what we are working with, as in whether it has actually worked. 

Will feel much calmer when we get the results. 

Good luck to you xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all hope you are ok! X


----------



## live_in_hope

hi all! Sorry I have been awol! I have just updated my journal! My VR miracle is here!! :dance: she is just perfect! We all love her so much, shes just amazing! We have been incredibly blessed to have 2 VR miracle babies but now our 6yr VR journey has come to an end. What an incredible journey it has been, , xxx we have been through so much and met some great people along the way. I would like to wish my fellow VR ttcers all the best of luck and like my profile name says, you must live in hope. Never lose it.xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@liveinhope, Congrats hun! :flower:


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi Sarah ! My hubby had his in mid June so we are about the same. I am on my 3rd month now waiting to ovulate should be soon. We get the results next month.

Hi homeschooler! Good luck keep us updated on how things go! It's great having so many ladies around all going through the same thing!


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Liveinhope! Congrats again she is so gorgeous ! 

Wanna be preggo when will you be testing hun? xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

hopefulVRmum said:


> Liveinhope! Congrats again she is so gorgeous !
> 
> Wanna be preggo when will you be testing hun? xxx

I am waiting on AF to arrive so that I can start my 2nd IVF cycle! I am in the process of ordering my meds now and I have some of them. :thumbup: My AF is due on the 15th but I had a failed FET cycle in August so because of the meds from my last cycle AF might be delayed. Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Has anyone heard from Rachy?? Xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Has anyone heard from Rachy?? Xx

I hardly come on now but hope she's ok xxxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Oooh just noticed your ticker !! Congrats on your twins!!! How exciting xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Elmo hope you atent waiting to much longer. My goodness the time is flying by! I'm on cycle 4 now (due to ovulate any day). Hubby had his SA and it was the best outcome we could have hoped for so hopefully it's a matter of time now . Fingers crossed. Hope everyone is well.xxx


----------



## rachy28

Hi girls...Im fine &#128521;

Just having a break from it all but im in the process of detoxing ready for our last cycle. I'll get my collection date on friday and it'll be last week of February.

Wannabe...congratulations on your pregnancy!

Elmo, baby is here right? Congrats hun 

Hopeful...how are you getting on, fingers crossed for a bfp soon

xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

rachy28 said:


> Hi girls...Im fine &#128521;
> 
> Just having a break from it all but im in the process of detoxing ready for our last cycle. I'll get my collection date on friday and it'll be last week of February.
> 
> Wannabe...congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> Elmo, baby is here right? Congrats hun
> 
> Hopeful...how are you getting on, fingers crossed for a bfp soon
> 
> xx

Hi Rachy. Wishing you every bit of luck possible for your next treatment hun xxx

I'm waiting to ovulate (cycle 5) I'm on a weight loss mission too, joined slimming world in the hope that losing some weight will help me conceive. I am due to ovulate in 4/5 days so going for it haha xxxc


----------



## rachy28

Thank you!

Im feeling optimistic about this cycle, I dont know why but im doing all kinds of vitamins which ive never tried before and my fs has listened to me this time. He's agreed to reduce my stim dose and said im ok to use hcg trigger to help with quality. Fingers crossed those changes make a huge difference. Im really hoping for more than 1 healthy embie this time.

Keep up with the :sex:
Its the best exercise you can get &#128521; xx


----------



## live_in_hope

hi all! :wave:

I have literally not been on since I announced Vienna's birth! :dohh:

Sooo much has happened it is unreal....and tbh, being on here is a painful reminder but I am coping much better now..... So.... Me and Hubby split up...just before she was born.... He made it out like it was a mutual thing, at the time i suppose it was. He stayed for the birth and until she was about 4 weeks then moved out....then tokd me he was with sonebody else! And had been since June!! :cry::growlmad: so yer been a rough few months but Vie has kept me strong, so strong. You have to be dont you?
On a positive note, vienna is amazing. 13 weeks now, doing great. I was able to breastfeed this time and still am, although I introduced formula the other week, just 1-2 bottles a day so she can go to her dads with her sister for a couple of hours or with my mum and dad so i can go out (not that I have yet) lol. I love her so much its unreal. Such a shame after everything we went through to get them both, that he could just chuck it all away.. :nope: ttc was really tough on us this time round :nope: I do hope you are all ok, have been thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

One half of my world xxxxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

live_in_hope said:


> View attachment 977761
> 
> 
> One half of my world xxxxx

I know we have already spoken my lovely but I'm so sorry . However I think you are unreal and strong !!! You are doing a fabulous job with your girls xxx

I have had another chemical pregnancy ....I can't believe it. I'm gutted but at least I know I can conceive just can't seem to keep them :(. I had two weeks of heavy bleeding which has just stopped so onto cycle 6 xxx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Any news Rach y?? xxx


----------



## rachy28

Not yet hun.. just patiently waiting to start round 3.

So sorry to hear about your chemical, I think they are far worse than an outright negative xx


----------



## Michelle510

HI I have noticed you had a post regarding a reversal at Dr Dawson in hartlepool, Im taking it from this post the op was a success (sorry to hear about your chemical) id like some feedback on dr dawson would you recommend him as we are in two minds as to go with a reversal re do as my OH had a reversal in May 2013 i fell prg in Nov 2014 but sadly we lost the bay at 20 weeks we have since found out my OH sperm count has dropped to very low and they have said our next option is IVF or a re do of the reversal. 
Michelle x


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi girls! Well af showed 35 days after my 2nd chemical so fingers crossed. 

Hi Michelle, so sorry for your loss. I would absolutely recommend Dr Dawson , my hub has a very very high sperm count now and had a very fast recovery , also the after care was good. You can always give him a ring and have a chat he was very approachable and friendly xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I cannot believe I'm only just reading this I am absolutely heartbroken for you livein &#128546;&#128546;

I added you on fb a while back but I'm not sure you knew it was me, please get in touch and rachy I'm desperately wanting to know how you are as well x

Hello to all the other ladies whom I don't know quite as well xx


----------



## rachy28

Elmo, how is that precious boy of yours? & how are you?

Im doing good atm. I had my last cycle in march which turned out to be a nightmare, our embryologist damaged 6 if my eggs during collection- he used the wrong needle so the high pressure damaged the zonas & they were deemed unusable despite being mature, he then damaged a further 6 eggs during icsi, I was left with just 6 eggs and only 1 Blastocyst. Thankfully by some sort of miracle, our lone ranger is high quality, 100% healthy and is waiting for us in the freezer!
Im picking him/her up from the babysitters in London in September after our jollies &#128522;

I have an instagram page rach3l_ivf_pgd where im kinda documenting our journey with pictures, im not one for writing things so figured it was a good way to diary our journey.

I dont think Vicki bothers with bnb anymore, but i know she is doing amazingly well considering everything & her girls are absolutely gorgeous. 

I hope you're well & everyone else xx


----------



## rachy28

Hi Ladies, i know this thread isnt so active anymore, but just incase anyone checks in I thought I'd update you. I got my faint but definite bfp!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170923_145731_948.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopefulVRmum

rachy28 said:


> Hi Ladies, i know this thread isnt so active anymore, but just incase anyone checks in I thought I'd update you. I got my faint but definite bfp!!! xx




Wow that's fabulous. You must be almost due. Delighted for you! Did you find out what you are having?

Still no bfp for me. Two years in June, I've given up hope really. Under a fertility clinic now and have been diagnosed with a mild case of pcos. On a weight loss mission . Have to lose a stone to start any treatment so cracking on with that xxxx hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## rachy28

I forgot to update. Unfortunately we lost our sweet angel.

we had a hearbeat at 6, 7 & 8 weeks but growth slowed down and our babie no longer had a heartbeat at our 9 week ultrasound. I miscarried when i should have been 11 weeks. We are absolutely heartbroken.

We've been trying since hubbys vr 5 years ago now and are ready to throw in the towel. I can't take anymore heartache.

I do wish you all the luck in the world though hun x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Rachy Im so sorry. I came on looking to catch up and saw your bfp post first and was overjoyed for you, then saw your update. Cant begin to imagine how rough the last five years have been. Sending you much love xx


----------



## hopefulVRmum

rachy28 said:


> I forgot to update. Unfortunately we lost our sweet angel.
> 
> we had a hearbeat at 6, 7 & 8 weeks but growth slowed down and our babie no longer had a heartbeat at our 9 week ultrasound. I miscarried when i should have been 11 weeks. We are absolutely heartbroken.
> 
> We've been trying since hubbys vr 5 years ago now and are ready to throw in the towel. I can't take anymore heartache.
> 
> I do wish you all the luck in the world though hun x

I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine the heartbreak after all that time. Life is so cruel. 

I hope you can regroup in time and maybe change your mind about continuing . Everything crossed for you xxxxx lots of love


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi all!

Wow its been a whole year since ive last been on! Im sure you can understand why being here is so difficult..... my 2nd vr miracle baby is now 20m old and Ive been single for 19.5m... its been tough, this past year especially.... the first 12 m were surprisingly easy but it seems it was because I had boxed everything away to deal with my new baby and my eldest who had just started school... things are ok, slowly grtting there. Xx

But anyway, i do hope you are ok and are still able to find help and support from this site and this thread. I am going to have a look around and see what else is going on on my old threads. Xx


----------



## Lyndag

Hi everyone Im new to the forum. My husband had a vesectomy about 2 years ago after suffering my third miscarriage I was very ill as had an infection after so thought thats it I cant go through it again but now a few years down the road and with my youngest ( we have two boys) going to school in Sept Im desperate for another. Its heartbreaking Im so desperate to have more it doesnt help them at I have long term health problems but I saw this thread and wanted to know how much people paid for a reversal and do they work? Many thanks Lynda


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi! I am the the post owner... i started this thread nearly 7 years ago now when i was in almost the sa,e position as you. I had no children but my husband had had the snip. He had his 8years before the reversal and our chances were extremely low but i conceived 3 months after the op. We had a girl. She will be 7in sept. Then we tried for another and i did get pregnant straigt away but suffered a MC. We kept on trying but nothing happened and we bad tests and found out he had scarred over! Like he had had another vasectomy. So we had another reversal and again i conceived 3 m later. So the chances of succes are really high. Obviously uou may have barriers depending on what your health problems are but it is definitely worth talking to the surgeon about. I can highly recommend DR Harriss in Nottingham. We paid just under £3000 for the first and about £3000 for the 2nd. I havnt been in the site for a whole year... so i a, glad i could come kn and offer some advice.... something i used to enjoy doing alot. Wishing you all the best on your journey xxxx


----------

